# Ivf oct/nov/dec



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies. So after several failed iuis we decided to do IVF. We are going to be doing egg retrieval around Nov 7,8,9. I'm kinda nervous not sure what all it entails and if I will need pain meds before they take the eggs out etc. I have a class at the end of sept. but I'm very eager to know more. Also hoping it takes one cycle. 

Any other ladies out there around the same time? Also people who have had IVF please share your knowledge


----------



## sweetbabies

Hi Sweetnes this is my first time doing IVF I already have 2 children 16-12 both normal pregnancy tubes cut and burn at age 25...married now for 8 yrs and my husband has no kids...my doctor stated that I have a very high chance of getting pregnant at the first try as I had 2 normal pregnancies no complications full term. He performed a Hysterscopy on 08-13-12 then went back on Sept 9 he did a sonogram and found that I have 6 follicles on each ovary he said is very good for my age (38 in Nov), started Birth control pills 7 days ago and have an appoinment on sept 18 there they will be telling what I will start injecting mind you I already have all the meds at home : follistim 300, follistim 900, Ganirelix, Menopur, progesteron in oil, I have 1 Valum I belive that is used on the day of the retrival which he said is looking for the first week of October. I really hope and praying to God that we get blessed and given the opportunity of having a baby as we can only do one try as we have no more money and it is very expensive... I did not have to pay for the medications as my insurance covered it. Hope to keep in touch I really need a buddy....and lots of baby dust going your way ...wish you the best


----------



## t84

Hi Sweetness_87 and Sweetbabies. I too am new to IVF and trying for #1. I've been on bc since Aug 23rd and just started my Lupron today. I have my gonal-f, menopur, and ovidrel. And now I'm just waiting... excited and nervous all at the same time. It would be really nice to have some buddies along this journey. I think I'm headed towards a roller coaster of emotions. We can be here for one another. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies sorry it took a bit to get back on here as I work in two ERs and work a mid shift. But that's about to change because I'm just going to work weekends. I'm pretty excited. But anyway good luck to both of you! I'm not even starting to ivf til Nov. I have a class next week so we will see. I'm just hoping it works. 

What previous infertility treatments did you have before this? You might have said but not sure


----------



## t84

IVF is my first treatment. I have endometriosis and a tube some scarring which may not be functional. So we decided to proceed with IVf versus any other methods. November will be here before you know it. Good luck with your class. Is the class for treatment teaching?


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sweetness, sweetbabies and t84! I have a follow-up appt Monday with my doctor, but I am hoping to start another IVF cycle in December/January time. I may be a little later then you girls, but I just went through my second IVF cycle and it failed. I have a 3 year old son with DH, but when I had him I decided to tie my tubes :dohh:, then had a reversal, now only one good tube left and the fact that I am 38, they wanted to go straight to IVF to increase my chances. I am hoping third times a charm for me!


----------



## tcmc

hi everyone hope its ok to join you. my husband and i have been trying to concieve for almost 3 years now and 2 years of not trying but not preventing before that. we then found out that there is male factor infertility and we would need ICSI if we are to have any chances of conceiving.

I have an 8 year old son from a previous relationship but my husband and I would love to have a little bundle of our own and my son is always saying he would love a little sister or brother. 

we finally received a letter today saying we have reached the top of the NHS waiting list and have our screening appoinment on monday 17/9, also i will be starting the BCP around 26/9. im not sure what that means with regards to starting any medications as im pretty clueless about that part of this even though i seem to be forever reading about it all. 

Fx we all get our 2013 :baby:


----------



## michelle01

Hi tcmc! You will be on birth control probably a couple week; I was on it for 19 days with my last cycle. Then after they had me stop, I had to wait for AF to show and call them, then go there on day 3 of my cycle for a baseline scan. Then started stimming that evening. Good luck!!

I have my follow-up today with my doctor; hopefully to get some answers and hopefully start another cycle soon!


----------



## sweetc

Hi all - I'll add to the "sweet" folks in the group :winkwink:

We just started BCP last weekend for IVF#2. Our retreival should be on or about October 17. Our issue is supposedly just male factor (e.g. nothing wrong with me), but I have never been pregnant at all, so I'm always concerned there is something unknown with me as well.

After our last failure, we have added acupuncture, endo scratch, microdose lupron (vs regular) and dexamethasone to this cycle. I also have to take an allergy protocol as we discovered that I'm allergic to progesterone, which is needed in high amounts after retreival.

Best of luck to all of you. I know how scary it was the first time, because it was so unknown, but I promise it is so much more of a smooth process than you can expect.


----------



## tcmc

michelle01 said:


> Hi tcmc! You will be on birth control probably a couple week; I was on it for 19 days with my last cycle. Then after they had me stop, I had to wait for AF to show and call them, then go there on day 3 of my cycle for a baseline scan. Then started stimming that evening. Good luck!!
> 
> I have my follow-up today with my doctor; hopefully to get some answers and hopefully start another cycle soon!

so blood screening appointment all good and quick and easy, just have to wait for AF to show which should be nxt week 26/9. prob the first time i have looked forward to it coming lol thats when i will start BCP and go back to the clinic to get my protocol (long protocol) and all the meds and injection training. i'm so excited can't wait to get the ball rolling :happydance:

the only thing i am a wee bit worried about is EC (which i know is a while away yet) but the clinic i am with apparently doesn't sedate you and i cant imagine a needle going where it has to go is gonna be very comfortable or easy to lie still for :nope:


----------



## Sweetness_87

t84 said:


> IVF is my first treatment. I have endometriosis and a tube some scarring which may not be functional. So we decided to proceed with IVf versus any other methods. November will be here before you know it. Good luck with your class. Is the class for treatment teaching?

When did you say that you start IVF? Also yes this will be my IVF class. Im kinda nervous even though I have already had tons of IUIs shots etc. Just a new ball game. Dont know what to expect but glad to go through it with everyone! Did you have to take a class?


----------



## Sweetness_87

sweetbabies said:


> Hi Sweetnes this is my first time doing IVF I already have 2 children 16-12 both normal pregnancy tubes cut and burn at age 25...married now for 8 yrs and my husband has no kids...my doctor stated that I have a very high chance of getting pregnant at the first try as I had 2 normal pregnancies no complications full term. He performed a Hysterscopy on 08-13-12 then went back on Sept 9 he did a sonogram and found that I have 6 follicles on each ovary he said is very good for my age (38 in Nov), started Birth control pills 7 days ago and have an appoinment on sept 18 there they will be telling what I will start injecting mind you I already have all the meds at home : follistim 300, follistim 900, Ganirelix, Menopur, progesteron in oil, I have 1 Valum I belive that is used on the day of the retrival which he said is looking for the first week of October. I really hope and praying to God that we get blessed and given the opportunity of having a baby as we can only do one try as we have no more money and it is very expensive... I did not have to pay for the medications as my insurance covered it. Hope to keep in touch I really need a buddy....and lots of baby dust going your way ...wish you the best

How is your cycle going??? Also are they going to put you alseep during egg retrieval?? I hope it works for you!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Hi Sweetness, sweetbabies and t84! I have a follow-up appt Monday with my doctor, but I am hoping to start another IVF cycle in December/January time. I may be a little later then you girls, but I just went through my second IVF cycle and it failed. I have a 3 year old son with DH, but when I had him I decided to tie my tubes :dohh:, then had a reversal, now only one good tube left and the fact that I am 38, they wanted to go straight to IVF to increase my chances. I am hoping third times a charm for me!

Oh no thats no good! It is probably very hard to do that many cycles. But glad you know lots because im am sooooo lost with IVF. How did it go? Do you have any tips? I pray the third cycle works! I will also be a late IVF starter. I dont do it until Nov 7


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> hi everyone hope its ok to join you. my husband and i have been trying to concieve for almost 3 years now and 2 years of not trying but not preventing before that. we then found out that there is male factor infertility and we would need ICSI if we are to have any chances of conceiving.
> 
> I have an 8 year old son from a previous relationship but my husband and I would love to have a little bundle of our own and my son is always saying he would love a little sister or brother.
> 
> we finally received a letter today saying we have reached the top of the NHS waiting list and have our screening appoinment on monday 17/9, also i will be starting the BCP around 26/9. im not sure what that means with regards to starting any medications as im pretty clueless about that part of this even though i seem to be forever reading about it all.
> 
> Fx we all get our 2013 :baby:

Of course you can join us! :). A couple questions. Whats NHS? and how did your screening go today? And yes I have my fx we will all get a BFP this IVF round1!


----------



## Sweetness_87

sweetc said:


> Hi all - I'll add to the "sweet" folks in the group :winkwink:
> 
> We just started BCP last weekend for IVF#2. Our retreival should be on or about October 17. Our issue is supposedly just male factor (e.g. nothing wrong with me), but I have never been pregnant at all, so I'm always concerned there is something unknown with me as well.
> 
> After our last failure, we have added acupuncture, endo scratch, microdose lupron (vs regular) and dexamethasone to this cycle. I also have to take an allergy protocol as we discovered that I'm allergic to progesterone, which is needed in high amounts after retreival.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you. I know how scary it was the first time, because it was so unknown, but I promise it is so much more of a smooth process than you can expect.

Welcome! Hopefully the second one will be a BFP! What is your DH count? ALso I have NEVER had a positive either so that worries me a lot. But after my LAP surg. they found a lot wrong and I should have been preg by now. but of course not. So im praying praying the first round of IVF takes. Granite, my egg retrieval isnt until Nov 7,8 or 9 so im way behind


----------



## tcmc

sweetness the NHS is the national health service, depending on which primary care trust we live in you can either be entitled to one two or three free cycles of ivf. myself and my husband are only entitled to one free try and wouldnt be able to afford to fund a 2nd cycle ourselves so really all our hopes of having a baby together are pinned on this one free go :-( 

everything went great with the screening i was just a little disappointed that we did not get to see the doctor but just the nurses, they were really nice, i was just looking forward to seeing the doctor as i had a list of questions the length of my arm!! looking forward to next week tho when i start BCP and thats when i will go in for an appointment with my FS to pick up all the drugs and have the needle training. its all very exciting :happydance:


----------



## macca197831

Hi there, I have just started down regging today so egg retrieval is likely to be early October. Feeling positive but also nervous and just hoping that it will work! 

We are doing ICSI through a private hospital x


----------



## michelle01

Welcome tcmc & macca!

Sweetness - I will actually be starting now in November! I had my follow-up yesterday and he said that unfortunately the second cycle was worse then my first. Since my first I actually did get pg, just ended in a MC. So he wants to put me back on the same lupron protocol that I did on my first cycle but this time just increase my follistum dosage to get better quality eggs. He thinks that if we get better eggs I will have a better chance this next cycle....third time has to be a charm, right ;)

So I will call with my next AF, should be around October 1, then will go in Oct 22 for blood/scan and then start lupron. The nurse said I would stim around Nov 7 and retrieval is estimated right now for Nov 18, which is DH's birthday! I am actually glad to have a plan in place and start again this year.

I feel like and IVF veteran now going through 2 cycles already, so ask any questions you have...I was on the long lupron protocol for my first cycle and will be again for my third and my second cycle I did the cycle using ganirelix/cetrotide protocol which seemed to keep me more suppressed then lupron. I will be doing lovenox injections again this cycle along with taking metanx since I have the MTHFR gene.


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> sweetness the NHS is the national health service, depending on which primary care trust we live in you can either be entitled to one two or three free cycles of ivf. myself and my husband are only entitled to one free try and wouldnt be able to afford to fund a 2nd cycle ourselves so really all our hopes of having a baby together are pinned on this one free go :-(
> 
> everything went great with the screening i was just a little disappointed that we did not get to see the doctor but just the nurses, they were really nice, i was just looking forward to seeing the doctor as i had a list of questions the length of my arm!! looking forward to next week tho when i start BCP and thats when i will go in for an appointment with my FS to pick up all the drugs and have the needle training. its all very exciting :happydance:

Oh I see I wonder if my state has the NHS, I will have to look. And how long do you (we) have to be on BCP, or will it be different for everyone? 

AFM- I have an appt next Tues for the IFV training class and to meet with the doc, which I have a trillion questions as well! Im just ready for it to be Nov so they can get my eggs :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

macca197831 said:


> Hi there, I have just started down regging today so egg retrieval is likely to be early October. Feeling positive but also nervous and just hoping that it will work!
> 
> We are doing ICSI through a private hospital x

Welcome!!!! is this your first treatment or have you tried others? And hopefully we will all get our BFP!


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Welcome tcmc & macca!
> 
> Sweetness - I will actually be starting now in November! I had my follow-up yesterday and he said that unfortunately the second cycle was worse then my first. Since my first I actually did get pg, just ended in a MC. So he wants to put me back on the same lupron protocol that I did on my first cycle but this time just increase my follistum dosage to get better quality eggs. He thinks that if we get better eggs I will have a better chance this next cycle....third time has to be a charm, right ;)
> 
> So I will call with my next AF, should be around October 1, then will go in Oct 22 for blood/scan and then start lupron. The nurse said I would stim around Nov 7 and retrieval is estimated right now for Nov 18, which is DH's birthday! I am actually glad to have a plan in place and start again this year.
> 
> I feel like and IVF veteran now going through 2 cycles already, so ask any questions you have...I was on the long lupron protocol for my first cycle and will be again for my third and my second cycle I did the cycle using ganirelix/cetrotide protocol which seemed to keep me more suppressed then lupron. I will be doing lovenox injections again this cycle along with taking metanx since I have the MTHFR gene.

Soooo why did he not like the second cycle other then not getting preg? How many eggs did you have and how many were fertilized. And glad someone else is Nov too! AF should be here oct 7 and they told me retreival should be Nov7,8 or 9. I wonder why your starting you period before me and your retreival is after mine? Sorry im lost with this stuff


----------



## tcmc

Sweetness_87 said:


> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> sweetness the NHS is the national health service, depending on which primary care trust we live in you can either be entitled to one two or three free cycles of ivf. myself and my husband are only entitled to one free try and wouldnt be able to afford to fund a 2nd cycle ourselves so really all our hopes of having a baby together are pinned on this one free go :-(
> 
> everything went great with the screening i was just a little disappointed that we did not get to see the doctor but just the nurses, they were really nice, i was just looking forward to seeing the doctor as i had a list of questions the length of my arm!! looking forward to next week tho when i start BCP and thats when i will go in for an appointment with my FS to pick up all the drugs and have the needle training. its all very exciting :happydance:
> 
> Oh I see I wonder if my state has the NHS, I will have to look. And how long do you (we) have to be on BCP, or will it be different for everyone?
> 
> AFM- I have an appt next Tues for the IFV training class and to meet with the doc, which I have a trillion questions as well! Im just ready for it to be Nov so they can get my eggs :)Click to expand...

i am in northern ireland so the health service here is called the NHS. the nurse at my screening appointment said i would probably on BCP for roughly 2 weeks and would more than likely start down regging while still on the BCP, but she didnt seem to wanna give too much away so very anxious to get talking to the FS :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc- ooooo I see. Its weird how every state and country does things differently. Also I bet your ready to talk to FS, as I am as well. Ready for all of us to get there. Also keep us posted whe you do talk to them etc


----------



## tcmc

sweetness - i definately will! this is the only place i dont feel guilty about venting or constantly talking about this whole process, nice to have ppl who can really appreciate what you are going through when they are going through it themselves :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies question..... During the egg retrieval how much time did you take off or planning to and when they put the fertilized eggs back in how long as well


----------



## macca197831

Sweetness_87 said:


> macca197831 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I have just started down regging today so egg retrieval is likely to be early October. Feeling positive but also nervous and just hoping that it will work!
> 
> We are doing ICSI through a private hospital x
> 
> Welcome!!!! is this your first treatment or have you tried others? And hopefully we will all get our BFP!Click to expand...

Hey sweetness, this is our first treatment! We have been trying naturally for around 2 years! I think you will be around a month behind me with egg retrieval! Xx


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - My first cycle they got 9 eggs, 8 fertilised and made it to day 5. My second cycle they got 10 eggs, 7 fertilised and by day 5 only 2 made it and they were worse quality then my first cycle. And my doctor has a week in November where he cycles all his clients at the same time and he uses birth control to manage that. So I will probably get my period on Oct 1, then use BC to manage when my next one starts, which will be around Nov 4 or 5, then I can stim starting the 7 or so. Then he will have all his retrieval/transfers around the same time.

And as far as time off, with both cycles I took the day off for the ER and the day after I worked from home. After that I was fine, but I also sit all day long. And for transfer I just took that day off and went back the next. Every clinic is different and what they expect, also depends on your job. If you are on your feet all day, you may consider taking more time off after the transfer.


----------



## sweetbabies

Hi ladies...is my first try and hopefully it works... I am 37 yrs old and have 2 kids 12 and 16... boy and girl... my husband has no kids so we decided to go onto IVF... I hada tubaligation at the age of 25 but the doctor who did it took out my fymbria.. with out that the reversal is no use.... I have been on BCB since Sept 6 until Oct. 1... I start on Menopur and Follistim on 10/4 and then expecting a egg retrival between oct 10 -13 and then the transfer between oct 16-19 and then comes the fun part the 2 weeks wait and hopping for the best....during the retrival you will be sedated and given some pain medication and you should go home and rest at least for 24 hours... and when the transfer is done you should be home at least for 2-3 days on bed rest...Good luck to all and lots of baby dust for all


----------



## tcmc

my egg collection probably isnt going to be until mid november as i will only be starting BCP next week, but im really worried about it because the clinic i am with doesnt mention sedation only IV painkillers. i can hardly stand to have a smear test done so what will it be like to lay there and have an egg retrieval done, something much more invasive than a smear test :cry:


----------



## Asherah

Hi All! 

I just started BCP and will be going for IVF oct/nov. Really hoping it takes...

We've been trying for 2 years. Lost month, we did clomid + trigger + iui and I tested to early and got my heart broken with a false positive...

At any rate, i'm a wreck. I'm really nervous about all of this esp because stupid insurance has a lifetime limit on everything so I dont know if we could do more than one cycle of ivf... Insurance just makes my head spin...:wacko:

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - I would ask your clinic; maybe they do the sedation and you just don't know it? I know I get a prescription for pain killers after that, so maybe that is what they mean?

Hi Ash!! Good luck with this cycle; hopefully you only need one :)


----------



## sweetc

tcmc said:


> my egg collection probably isnt going to be until mid november as i will only be starting BCP next week, but im really worried about it because the clinic i am with doesnt mention sedation only IV painkillers. i can hardly stand to have a smear test done so what will it be like to lay there and have an egg retrieval done, something much more invasive than a smear test :cry:

The IV is what I used in retrieval, which is apparently a very light anesthesia. I hate the pap smear, and just had an endo biopsy done today which was painful as well. But I had no problems whatsoever with the retrieval last time, so I'm hoping you'll be just fine!



Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies question..... During the egg retrieval how much time did you take off or planning to and when they put the fertilized eggs back in how long as well

Last time, I took the day of the retrieval (a Wed) and was back to work the the next day. I took the day of transfer and the next day. This time I've decided to take a full week for the transfer (assuming it is again on Monday). This will be our last go around, so I figure I'll give it my all. I won't be on bed rest that entire time, but at least will get work done from home without being pulled in 20 directions if I was in the office. I think you just want to do what feels most comfortable with you based on how flexible your job is.


----------



## tcmc

thanks girls! i have it on my list of questions for the FS when i go in to pick up my meds and have injection training  its not usually my thing but i think im gonna try practicing some meditation techniques or something similar, just something to try and keep myself together for the inevitable rollercoaster of emotions that is bound to hit :wacko: also i work full time and go to night school so i dont think it will take much to start the tears flowing or the steam coming out my ears lol

have any of you tried or are you planning on trying anything along those kinda lines?:hugs:


----------



## sweetbabies

Hi Sweetc .. I will have my retrival around the same best of luck


sweetc said:


> Hi all - I'll add to the "sweet" folks in the group :winkwink:
> 
> We just started BCP last weekend for IVF#2. Our retreival should be on or about October 17. Our issue is supposedly just male factor (e.g. nothing wrong with me), but I have never been pregnant at all, so I'm always concerned there is something unknown with me as well.
> 
> After our last failure, we have added acupuncture, endo scratch, microdose lupron (vs regular) and dexamethasone to this cycle. I also have to take an allergy protocol as we discovered that I'm allergic to progesterone, which is needed in high amounts after retreival.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you. I know how scary it was the first time, because it was so unknown, but I promise it is so much more of a smooth process than you can expect.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies thanks so much for all your answers. How is everyone doing and what part of the cycle are you in and for those of you that are ahead of som of us how are the shots going? Any symtpoms or pain etc? 

AFM- my class is tues and meet with the doc cant wait! I recently went weekend alt at work which basicall means I will only work weekend nights and off Mon-Fri so I wont have to worry about work, and I will be anle to respond quicker!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> thanks girls! i have it on my list of questions for the FS when i go in to pick up my meds and have injection training  its not usually my thing but i think im gonna try practicing some meditation techniques or something similar, just something to try and keep myself together for the inevitable rollercoaster of emotions that is bound to hit :wacko: also i work full time and go to night school so i dont think it will take much to start the tears flowing or the steam coming out my ears lol
> 
> have any of you tried or are you planning on trying anything along those kinda lines?:hugs:

I tried accupunture once but that is as far as I went. I dont think I could do meditation. Too loud at my house :). Also school and work does suck no fun there


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies

I've got my dates for my second IVF treatment and EC is booked for week beginning 5th November.
I have an appointment on 4th October to get all my needles (Oh the Joy!) and start buserelin on 8th Oct. Would love some company, as I know how hard it gets feeling like you're the only one going through it!

Also, I had my FSH blood test on Tuesday and nurse said it was 12.4 which she said was fine, however after reading up on the internet (I know I shouldn't) it says that 12.4 (anything above 10) means poor ovarian reserve, which could also mean poor egg quality which could be the reason for my recurrent miscarriages. It's finally good to have some sort of answer, but it scares me too. It says that IVF is best possible scenario for this FSH as it gives me best chance at getting some good eggs. I just hope it works.

xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've got my dates for my second IVF treatment and EC is booked for week beginning 5th November.
> I have an appointment on 4th October to get all my needles (Oh the Joy!) and start buserelin on 8th Oct. Would love some company, as I know how hard it gets feeling like you're the only one going through it!
> 
> Also, I had my FSH blood test on Tuesday and nurse said it was 12.4 which she said was fine, however after reading up on the internet (I know I shouldn't) it says that 12.4 (anything above 10) means poor ovarian reserve, which could also mean poor egg quality which could be the reason for my recurrent miscarriages. It's finally good to have some sort of answer, but it scares me too. It says that IVF is best possible scenario for this FSH as it gives me best chance at getting some good eggs. I just hope it works.
> 
> xx


Welcome!! We will be about the same time! They have told me they plan on ER on Nov 7,8 or 9 and then putting them back Nov 14,15, or 16. I have a class Tues to hear all the ins and outs. How did your first IVF cycle go? Like how many eggs, painful, did they freeze any? Sorry I like to see how everyones experience was that has done it already :)


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I've got my dates for my second IVF treatment and EC is booked for week beginning 5th November.
> I have an appointment on 4th October to get all my needles (Oh the Joy!) and start buserelin on 8th Oct. Would love some company, as I know how hard it gets feeling like you're the only one going through it!
> 
> Also, I had my FSH blood test on Tuesday and nurse said it was 12.4 which she said was fine, however after reading up on the internet (I know I shouldn't) it says that 12.4 (anything above 10) means poor ovarian reserve, which could also mean poor egg quality which could be the reason for my recurrent miscarriages. It's finally good to have some sort of answer, but it scares me too. It says that IVF is best possible scenario for this FSH as it gives me best chance at getting some good eggs. I just hope it works.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Welcome!! We will be about the same time! They have told me they plan on ER on Nov 7,8 or 9 and then putting them back Nov 14,15, or 16. I have a class Tues to hear all the ins and outs. How did your first IVF cycle go? Like how many eggs, painful, did they freeze any? Sorry I like to see how everyones experience was that has done it already :)Click to expand...

No worries, that's what we're here for! First IVF went ok, got 8 eggs all fertilized, but hubby's sperm was a bit cheeky and 2 entered 1 egg :haha: so 7 were good to go. At day 2 there were 2 that were top quality, others were a bit behind, so decided to put 2 back, no frosties unfortunately. I found the EC very painful, not during, as was sedated, but after my stomach felt like it had done 10 rounds in a boxing ring! Had to have 2 weeks off work, as couldn't walk for pain. The transfer was painless and was so emotional seeing them going in. Got BFP but sadly ended in miscarriage after being admitted to hospital for serious abdominal pain :cry:
Looking forward to this one though, as always hopeful. Maybe we can be bump buddies too, as well as IVF buddies :kiss:


----------



## tcmc

I dont know about the rest of u ladies,
But the closer the starting dates get the
More impatient and anxious I am to get
Started. I'm more desperate now than 
Ever! Maybe because it feels like it's 
Within reach now I dunno. Plz god BFP's
All around x


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I've got my dates for my second IVF treatment and EC is booked for week beginning 5th November.
> I have an appointment on 4th October to get all my needles (Oh the Joy!) and start buserelin on 8th Oct. Would love some company, as I know how hard it gets feeling like you're the only one going through it!
> 
> Also, I had my FSH blood test on Tuesday and nurse said it was 12.4 which she said was fine, however after reading up on the internet (I know I shouldn't) it says that 12.4 (anything above 10) means poor ovarian reserve, which could also mean poor egg quality which could be the reason for my recurrent miscarriages. It's finally good to have some sort of answer, but it scares me too. It says that IVF is best possible scenario for this FSH as it gives me best chance at getting some good eggs. I just hope it works.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Welcome!! We will be about the same time! They have told me they plan on ER on Nov 7,8 or 9 and then putting them back Nov 14,15, or 16. I have a class Tues to hear all the ins and outs. How did your first IVF cycle go? Like how many eggs, painful, did they freeze any? Sorry I like to see how everyones experience was that has done it already :)Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, that's what we're here for! First IVF went ok, got 8 eggs all fertilized, but hubby's sperm was a bit cheeky and 2 entered 1 egg :haha: so 7 were good to go. At day 2 there were 2 that were top quality, others were a bit behind, so decided to put 2 back, no frosties unfortunately. I found the EC very painful, not during, as was sedated, but after my stomach felt like it had done 10 rounds in a boxing ring! Had to have 2 weeks off work, as couldn't walk for pain. The transfer was painless and was so emotional seeing them going in. Got BFP but sadly ended in miscarriage after being admitted to hospital for serious abdominal pain :cry:
> Looking forward to this one though, as always hopeful. Maybe we can be bump buddies too, as well as IVF buddies :kiss:Click to expand...

Sounds great to me! And this one is going to stick I can feel it! I am trying to be as positive as I can with myself as this is the laaaaaaaaaaaaast thing to try and hoping it will turn out good the first time. And thats razy you had to stay at the hospital!! I hope it goes way better this time!


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> I dont know about the rest of u ladies,
> But the closer the starting dates get the
> More impatient and anxious I am to get
> Started. I'm more desperate now than
> Ever! Maybe because it feels like it's
> Within reach now I dunno. Plz god BFP's
> All around x

I sooo understand! And I dont even have ER til Nov 7, so curious when I will start shots. Im just soooooooooooo ready! I want it to be my tww already :)


----------



## tcmc

Sweetness_87 said:


> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> I dont know about the rest of u ladies,
> But the closer the starting dates get the
> More impatient and anxious I am to get
> Started. I'm more desperate now than
> Ever! Maybe because it feels like it's
> Within reach now I dunno. Plz god BFP's
> All around x
> 
> I sooo understand! And I dont even have ER til Nov 7, so curious when I will start shots. Im just soooooooooooo ready! I want it to be my tww already :)Click to expand...

It's good to know I'm not completely crazy in feeling this way, or if I am at least I'm not alone haha! I have been googling non stop, very bad habit, but I can't help myself I need to feel like I'm doing something. I'm even looking forward to the assignments from school to start rolling in just to keep my mind busy xx baby dust to all x


----------



## michelle01

Welcome JDH! Sorry about your loss; it is so hard.

tcmc - It is certainly normal to feel anxious. Once you start doing injections, time goes so quickly; the 2WW is MUCH harder in my opinion since you are not doing injections, not have any doctor appts, basically just waiting to see if it worked or not. I found that harder since you analyze everything and google it :)


----------



## JDH1982

thanks, these forums really are a godsend for ladies like us, just talking to someone else who understands is so comforting.

Here's hoping to lots of BFP's and super stick beans on this thread xx


----------



## Asherah

Eep! I'm so nervous with this being my first (and hopefully only) IVF...I just picked up all my needles and drugs and my head is spinning from all the drugs!! 

What drugs are you guys taking? I've never done this before and I feel like....holy cow! Lots and lots of drugs! lol

-Menopur
-estradiol
-HCG 
-Doxycycline
-leuprolide
-midazolam
-ondansetron
-fentanyl
-Cefazolin (anti biotic?)


and 2 more that are coming in tomorrow. eep...I'm getting scared. :wacko:


----------



## michelle01

Ash - I remember when my first order was shipped to me; I was like REALLY? I have to take all this? But once you get started, the doctor/nurse should give you a sheet telling you what to take and when. There are a lot, but everything is needed. Based on your list, it looks like you still need either follistum or something similiar and are they sending you progestrone suppositories?


----------



## Asherah

michelle01 said:


> Ash - I remember when my first order was shipped to me; I was like REALLY? I have to take all this? But once you get started, the doctor/nurse should give you a sheet telling you what to take and when. There are a lot, but everything is needed. Based on your list, it looks like you still need either follistum or something similiar and are they sending you progestrone suppositories?

Yes. I am picking up 2 more drugs - progesterone and one other drug (I think a follistum). I feel like I'm becoming a human pin cushion! lol 

Thank you for reassuring me. I'm a bit scared of all this!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - You will be a pro at this after you start! I can tell you how my cycle went with the luteal lupron protocol; it seems that is what you will be doing. I am doing this protocol again since I got a better response from it then my second cycle. So I have to wait till I get AF (should be Oct. 1), then 21 days later (est. Oct 22) go in for a scan/bloodwork and start with lupron injections. Then call them back when AF starts again; with my first cycle of this AF came I believe 7 days after I started the injections, but this time they are adding in birth control so they can control when my period starts; they want stimming to start around Nov 7. Then continue with lupron, decreasing your dosage and on day 3 of your AF they will do a baseline scan. Then start your follistum and menopur injections. During that time take prenatal vitamin and any other meds they want you too. On day 4 of stimming, start your doxy antibiotic and DH starts his antibiotic. The HCG will be used 36 hours before your retrieval; this is your trigger shot. You will start the progestrone after your retrieval. I cannot remember when I started the estradiol but somewhere in there you start that.

Your RE will walk you through every step! :) I would just make sure you have all your meds you need and put them somewhere out of the way till you need them. Otherwise it does become very overwhelming.


----------



## hockey24

One great thing about IVF - your TWW is actually a few days less depending on your transfer date. So that's something to look forward to!!:happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- yes I am on a lot of meds too and why you taking the fentanyl? Im guessing thats what you will be taking the day of ER?

Michele- My doc has me on the "long protocol" whatever that is. How is everything with you

ALL the "sweets" how is evrything going with you ladies as well?

Hockey- welcome to the thread! I recgonize you from some other threads I use to do before IVF. I see that you have been doing IVF as well. Where are you at in your cycle?

AFM- information overload! Had class today and met with the doctor as well. I am on a long protocol with lupron, aspirin, follistim, dethamexasone, metformin, doxycyline, repronex!!! I was also pleased to hear they are going to do ICSI as well even though DH sperm count is good. Gives us a better chance they say. I start BCP on Oct 7th stop taking them Oct 18 then the fun begins :) I also foind out they will be sedating me during ER which is good and I will be getting an update on my eggs each day by the DR watching them. I am excited but still a little nervous. I am hoping this is a good protocol. For you ladies out there that have done IVF does this sound like a good plan? 

BABYDUST!


----------



## hockey24

Yep - getting ready for my 3rd IVF cycle. While #2 was a success, it ended in a miscarriage so right now I'm still waiting for the hormone to be completely out of my system. My FS won't start thinking about the next cycle until I get the all clear. Right now I'm down to an HCG level of 9 - so can't be much longer. 

My estimation is mid to late November. 

Would be wonderful if we can see a high number of BFP for the holidays!!!

:dance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## michelle01

Ash - That is what I am going to be on, the long protocol! And that one is what got me a BFP; unfortunately it ended in a MC, but they found out after that I have MTHFR which is a blood clotting problem, so they have added lovenox injections and metanx to help with it.

Hi hockey :hi: I am again sorry for your loss, but glad to see you have a plan to start again :) It would be AMAZING for us to all get a BFP for the holidays; I cannot think of a better gift for all of us :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

hockey24 said:


> Yep - getting ready for my 3rd IVF cycle. While #2 was a success, it ended in a miscarriage so right now I'm still waiting for the hormone to be completely out of my system. My FS won't start thinking about the next cycle until I get the all clear. Right now I'm down to an HCG level of 9 - so can't be much longer.
> 
> My estimation is mid to late November.
> 
> Would be wonderful if we can see a high number of BFP for the holidays!!!
> 
> :dance::wohoo::yipee:

Sooooo sorry for the MC. I as well hope we ALL get a BFP! Also protocol were you on? Have you had the same for each IVF cycles?


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle- How are you?? Probably as eager as I am to get this started! Also whats the other protocol besides the "long" protocol? The doctor said I was on the "long" one, glad that is the one that worked for you. Also you get an extra shot with the lovenox shots, you will be a shot pro!


----------



## tcmc

well AF arrived today so started BCP:happydance::happydance: never thought i would see the day where i would :happydance: over that!! next step injection training, quizzing my FS and hopefully a nice BFP in time for christmas!!:happydance: 

i know im getting WAAAYY ahead of myself but things are at least moving in the right direction now at last after 5 years babydust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

TCMC - so glad AF showed up! Strange to get excited about starting BCP. Seems so wrong but it marks the beginning of the journey! Very exciting!

AFM - my protocol has been different each time mostly because I switched FS after the 1st cycle. This 3rd one will most likely be similar to the last but we are going to add a human growth hormone to the mix. I don't know alot about it but studies show that women who take it have less miscarriages. Figure - its worth a shot!!


----------



## hockey24

Sweetness - your plan sounds fantastic! Oct. 7th is so close and then time will fly by. Glad they are knocking you out for ER - I didn't know there was any other way! Its a great little nap for sure!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I am wondering if I can join. I will be starting my down-reg for my November IVF next week. I am on the long lupron protocol w/out BCP. Im very nervous about this cycle, but also more optimistic.


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I am doing good today :) My second cycle they did not use lupron instead on day 7 of stimming I started cetrotide to stop me from ovulating. I also used bc my second cycle and not my first and they increased my follistum dosage, but I had a poorer response the second cycle. So since my first cycle did result in better eggs and initially a pregnancy, they are going back to that protocol, but increasing my follistum dosage even more; I will be taking 525 iu. And yep, an extra injection with the lovenox. I am so used to them now, it is no big deal. I will probably do a follistum injection in the morning as well as the evening; they break them up into 2 shots since I am on a high dosage.

tcmc - YAY for AF :) Probably will be the only time you will be happy to see her ;)

Hi One :)

hockey - I asked about the human growth hormone, but he said I didn't need it! I hope that it works for you and that is exactly what you need ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

hockey24 said:


> TCMC - so glad AF showed up! Strange to get excited about starting BCP. Seems so wrong but it marks the beginning of the journey! Very exciting!
> 
> AFM - my protocol has been different each time mostly because I switched FS after the 1st cycle. This 3rd one will most likely be similar to the last but we are going to add a human growth hormone to the mix. I don't know alot about it but studies show that women who take it have less miscarriages. Figure - its worth a shot!!

Thats good that you are trying a new protocol! I have a good feeling about BFP for all of us!


----------



## Sweetness_87

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I am wondering if I can join. I will be starting my down-reg for my November IVF next week. I am on the long lupron protocol w/out BCP. Im very nervous about this cycle, but also more optimistic.

Of course you can join! Welcome! Have you done ivf before?


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle- holy cow 525 of follistim?! They have me at 225 I am hoping thats enough...soooo many questions and I will only be on BCP for like 2 weeks which seems weird to me but I gyess they know what they are doing.

TMMC- YAY!! I am waiting for AF and will probably be the only time in my life I have been waiting LOL. So now I guess you get to start all your meds now. Do they have DH taking doxy as well?


----------



## JDH1982

Just checking in quick ladies as having a hellish week at work and got loads to do.
I'm on long protocol too which I here is more the norm! 
Welcome one - I start my DR next week too

So hoping that we all have a healthy BFP in time for Christmas!
Will catch up more over the weekend xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Just checking in quick ladies as having a hellish week at work and got loads to do.
> I'm on long protocol too which I here is more the norm!
> Welcome one - I start my DR next week too
> 
> So hoping that we all have a healthy BFP in time for Christmas!
> Will catch up more over the weekend xx

Oh I soooo understand with work being busy its hard to catch up, glad I switched to working only weekends. And sounds like a lot of us are doing the "long" protocol. And agreed we all get our BFP before Christmas!


----------



## tcmc

Sweetness_87 said:


> michelle- holy cow 525 of follistim?! They have me at 225 I am hoping thats enough...soooo many questions and I will only be on BCP for like 2 weeks which seems weird to me but I gyess they know what they are doing.
> 
> TMMC- YAY!! I am waiting for AF and will probably be the only time in my life I have been waiting LOL. So now I guess you get to start all your meds now. Do they have DH taking doxy as well?

I have to wait for an appointment with the FS to get my exact schedule and meds. but they told me i should get my appointment next week. From what i can tell I should be on BCP for between 2-3 weeks (hopefully no more). the only thing DH has to do is provide his little swimmers on the morning of EC, typical haha. Im so ready to just get it started properly now! Bring on the injections!!:haha:


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Yep, 525! My first cycle they had me on 225 and last cycle he increased my dosage to 450. This cycle he put down 525, but I was a slow responder during my first cycle and he was increasing my dosage throughout that cycle. I am also 38, so my age doesn't help; will be 39 in January. I am sure your doc will adjust you as needed; you don't want to start out too high and risk OHSS. If you over stimulate, they can cancel your cycle, so it is better to start with a lower dosage and increase as needed. They warned me about OHSS and I was so freaked out about it and wouldn't you know it I was the exact opposite, with being a low responder!


----------



## oneof14

Sweetness_87 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I am wondering if I can join. I will be starting my down-reg for my November IVF next week. I am on the long lupron protocol w/out BCP. Im very nervous about this cycle, but also more optimistic.
> 
> Of course you can join! Welcome! Have you done ivf before?Click to expand...

Thanks, yes I had an IVF in August/September that ended in BFN.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Michelle- Its crazy how everyone is different. I did follistim 125 for like 5 days and created 9 eggs when doing IUI. So I think 225 should create a lot of eggs. Well hoping and that they grow. The anticipation and the unknown is killlllllllling me. Also I know you mentioned it before but how many eggs did you have your first cycle?

oneof14-Oh no so sorry to hear that. Did you respond well to the meds and have good eggs? Like I have said before in this thread I am feeling good about everyone. I know in the previous 2 years trying I have not been very confident but this one is different, I can just tell myself anf everyone is going to have a BFP


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi all you wonderful ladies :flower:

May i join this thread?
We currently doing IVF with ICSI. I am on day 17 of down regging with lupron injections. Having not so great time with the moods and body ache. This is my 1st time doing IVF. Previously had IUI which was a BFN. I hope and pray this cycle I get a BFP and so will you all.

Baby :dust::dust: to us all.Have a wonderful day


----------



## tcmc

welcome wish2- this is my first and only round of icsi as we could not afford a second try. Fx'd we all get those BFP's.:hugs: 

how have you been with the injections? are you using the lupron to down reg? did u do BCP as well or stright into DR?


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Oh you should definitely get a lot of eggs then with IVF :) My first cycle I had 9 eggs, 8 fertilised and made it to day 5. My second round they got 10 eggs, 7 fertilised and only 2 made it to day 5, so definitely a better response with the first round, which is why I am going back to that protocol. Everyone is different, I am just a slow responder. I think at this point it is more the quality then quantity.

Welcome wish! If you are using lupron, it does seem to mess with your moods. When is your estimated retrieval?


----------



## tcmc

Hi girls, I feel really silly for having to ask this, but is it normal for BCP to lighten or shorten the length of days AF lasts. my normal cycle is 28 days cycle with moderate to heavy flow lasting around 5/6 days. im only CD3 and only very light flow the first day was its usual heavy painful self:shrug:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - When I used the nuvaring last cycle I remember getting AF a few days after I removed it and my AF was lighter then normal too. I am sure it can mess with your flow, etc...


----------



## hockey24

tcmc said:


> Hi girls, I feel really silly for having to ask this, but is it normal for BCP to lighten or shorten the length of days AF lasts. my normal cycle is 28 days cycle with moderate to heavy flow lasting around 5/6 days. im only CD3 and only very light flow the first day was its usual heavy painful self:shrug:

My doctor actually warned me that my period would be very light on the BCP and it was not concerning at all. Mine was very light last cycle and everything went great. :thumbup:


----------



## tcmc

thanks girls :hugs: im getting more and more impatient now im so ready to get the treatment underway, or at least have the exact schedule dates so i have goals to look to. as it is it still feels just out of reach :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks for you unfo Michelle!

tmc- sorry late for answering your questions plus I didnt know either way :)

How is everyone else?

AFM- I feel like my period is NEVER going to come. It seriously needs to hurry!


----------



## JDH1982

Welcome Wish and hello ladies.

Hope we're having a nice weekend.

I'm super excited about my appointment on Thurs to pick up my needles - strange but true - as it feels like it's really starting then! won't do first one till 8th Oct, but it;ll be here soon! I just want to get to EC already lol

Totally normal for a light AF when on BCP hun so don't panic. 

Got a feeling my boss is going to call me in for a meeting about IVF next week, as I told her i would do it during the school hols, and now i'm not I think she may want to know why. Well I've been told my time is running out for egg quality and that it's now or never, so that should shut her up lol My want for a baby far outweighs my work at the moment, so she's just going to have to understand.

Rant over! Hope you're all well xx


----------



## tcmc

JDH1982 said:


> Welcome Wish and hello ladies.
> 
> Hope we're having a nice weekend.
> 
> I'm super excited about my appointment on Thurs to pick up my needles - strange but true - as it feels like it's really starting then! won't do first one till 8th Oct, but it;ll be here soon! I just want to get to EC already lol
> 
> Totally normal for a light AF when on BCP hun so don't panic.
> 
> Got a feeling my boss is going to call me in for a meeting about IVF next week, as I told her i would do it during the school hols, and now i'm not I think she may want to know why. Well I've been told my time is running out for egg quality and that it's now or never, so that should shut her up lol My want for a baby far outweighs my work at the moment, so she's just going to have to understand.
> 
> Rant over! Hope you're all well xx

Hi JDH, did you take BCP? if so how long were you on it before you got word to pick up your needles? as for your boss she can dislike it as much as she likes but she will still have to accomodate it :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

feeling a wee bit down and sad at the min :cry: also guilty for feeling sad. it just feels like everyone is pregnant right now or have just had babies. i just want to be starting treatment cos then i will have a fraction of a hope, as it stands it doesn't matter how many times DH and i do the BD its not gonna happen.:cry: at least when i start meds ther will be that little bit of room for hope and excitement :cry: 
sorry for the downer, just fed up its been 5 years of broken hopes and dreams as far as a BFP goes :cry:


----------



## wish2havbaby

tcmc said:


> feeling a wee bit down and sad at the min :cry: also guilty for feeling sad. it just feels like everyone is pregnant right now or have just had babies. i just want to be starting treatment cos then i will have a fraction of a hope, as it stands it doesn't matter how many times DH and i do the BD its not gonna happen.:cry: at least when i start meds ther will be that little bit of room for hope and excitement :cry:
> sorry for the downer, just fed up its been 5 years of broken hopes and dreams as far as a BFP goes :cry:

:flower: hi tcmc

I feel exactly the same way. Last week my husbands best friend said they are pregnant and they werent even trying for long. I have been trying for 4years and never got a bfp. there are so many people around me that are either pregnant or had babies. i was crying and ranting on thursday. when is it going to be a chance to hold my baby.

I understand how sad you are. Please take care of yourself, try to think positive. we will get our BFP. :hugs:

mwah


----------



## wish2havbaby

hi everyone :flower:

I hope you ladies are doing well.
tcmc - i am doing ok with the injections, although it pains sometimes and does seem to itch for a while. Its all going to be worth it in the end. I have been doing the lupron for 20 days now. I will do anything to have my baby. I wasnt on BCP.

Michelle - My ER is probably on the 24 Oct. Thats the date the FS gave me.:happydance: I can hardly wait. Wish it was tww already.

JDH - its exciting to finally get to start with the cycle. :hugs:

Just had a very painful AF this weekend and i pray it will be the last time for the next 10 months. :baby:

Trying to stay positive and praying really hard for us all to get our bfp.


----------



## sweetbabies

Hi ladies... I took my last BCP today and now I see my Doctor on 10/04 and start on 275 of Menopur in the morning and 300 of Follistim at night on 10/6 please keep me and my family in your prayers....:hug: :dust:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - This is where you can rant and rave about anything! I am sorry you were feeling so down, I think we all go through that. Keep your chin up, you are on the right track for your BFP ;)

Wish - The next few weeks are going to go quickly and your ER will be here before you know it! 

Sweetbabies - YAY for last BCP! It is so exciting to start with your stimming. I have my FX'ed for you and hopefully the start of BPF on this thread :)

How is everyone else doing? I am still waiting for AF, she should be here today. C'mon already, I just want to get started again ;) I am sure this will be the only time I am rooting for her to come :haha:


----------



## hockey24

I am waiting for AF too! My HCG levels have finally gone down below 5 so now I need AF to show up so I can get rolling on my next cycle too!


----------



## michelle01

hockey - I keep going to the bathroom waiting for her to show and nothing yet...ARGH! I have a horrible headache which is a major sign I should get it soon. I hate this waiting when I have no control!


----------



## hockey24

Michelle - she never shows up when you want her! When I don't want her around - she never fails to show up right on time!! 

FX'd she shows up soon for both of us!


----------



## oneof14

I'm waiting as we'll ladies, she supposed to show on Thursday.


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI ALL :hi::hi:

I hope AF comes soon for your'll. Mines was 7 days late. So I can understand, its so irratating. Hang in there.:thumbup:

I had such a miserable headache yesterday, i woke up with it and went to bed with it. OMG, today its much better.

I cant wait to start with the stimms already. 
Praying that we all get our BFP. Is there any special prayers anyone is doing to get through IVF?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

I am STILL waiting; she didn't show yesterday...how frustrating! I feel her coming, but geesh, c'mon already, doesn't she know I want to get started with my next cycle ;)

Wish - I get those headaches all the time; in fact I took excedrin migraine this morning cause mine was so bad. I used to be on beta blockers for my headaches, but stopped those meds to start IVF. Glad you are feeling better today.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## tcmc

thanks for all the supportive words :hugs: feeling better today, exhausted as i was looking after my niece and nephew today they are aged 10months and and 2year old. their mum , my sister, is in hospital getting her gallbladder removed. complete handful but lots of fun too need :sleep: now :haha:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - They will definitely keep you moving :) I have 3 year old and he is very active. I am sure once you get a good night sleep you will feel energized again ;)


----------



## tcmc

its funny though, even tho i am exhausted it just made me even more sure and excited to have a little one of my own running around. my son from a previous relationship is almost 9! so it seems like a lifetime since all the baby stuff :haha:


----------



## michelle01

I got to see a friends newborn last weekend and hold him; definitely brings back memories when my son was born and makes me want another that much more! Hopefully we both get that :)


----------



## wish2havbaby

hi all :hugs::flower:

I had a very bad headache yesterday evening again and got one coming on right now. :nope:
I cant wait for a baby too. Im so excited and also so nervous of this whole new experience. Sometimes i feel like :cry: all the time and other times i am alot more hopeful.
:shrug: dont know what to do with myself. thinking about trying that acupuncture or reflexology. Has anyone tried it?

:baby: For our BFP.:baby:

:flow:Hope AF will be visiting your'll soon so your'll can start meds soon.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Wish - Sorry about the headaches! I am on day 3 of mine; really stinks! I am thinking about doing acupuncture this cycle. I know you are supposed to start it a few months before, but I didn't and figured if I start in a week, at least I will get 6 weeks in before I go in for ER. I know One has been doing it for awhile now.

I am STILL waiting for AF; for heaven sakes, I wish she would just start! I am getting so fustrated waiting for her :growlmad:


----------



## oneof14

Wish, I hope you are feeling better today. I am feeling the same way, happy & excited one day and just doubful the next. I've been doing acupunture since November. It does help w/my anxiety. During stims I go 2x a week, but now, I've only been going 1x a week. It's supposed to help w/blood flow to your uterus and help w/egg quality. It cant hurt, although it can be expensive. Thankfully my insurance cover it.


----------



## wish2havbaby

:flower::winkwink: Thanks one and michelle

Tinking about doing acupuncture but my FS doesn't recommend it.:shrug: 
Read that can give you up 60% better outcome.

3 Days with headache. really cant manage with it. and paracetamol isn't helping.
Hard to even keep my eyes open. Does anyone else have nasty hot flushes when on lupron? Its terrible, feel like ripping off my clothes sometimes.

Hoping you ladies are doing well and AF isn't to irritating.
Hugs xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

One - You are very lucky to have insurance coverage for acupuncture! Mine doesn't cover that, but they cover 4 IVF cycles; just stinks I am headed into #3 and still nothing! I know that acupuncture can get very expensive, the consult is $97 and I think it was around $65 per session after that. That is the one reason I have not started going yet.

Wish - I wonder why they do not recommend it? I have heard nothing but really good things about it. Did you ask them why? And yes, the lupron does some strange things to you. I didn't have too many side effects that I remember from it, but I know some girls on here were complaining about hot flashes and headaches from it. I found it to be one of the easiest injections :) Especially compared to my lovenox and menopur ones!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi lovely ladies, 

I don't take BCP, as when they gave me it for first round it down regged me too much so I just go straight to Buserelin injections. Got app tomorrow to pick up needles - yay! 
Just got to hope it works. Started eating fattier food as directed my by FS as need more body fat (not going to argue there, love fatty food!) strange how they tell you to be healthy but that fat helps with implanting - who knew?

I totally understand about the whole every body else is pregnant thing, I can't escape it either. We were the first to fall pregnant out of our friends (sadly lost first pregnancy 7 years ago) and now we're the only ones not to have kids - angers me all the time. everyone at work is preggo and everyone i see at the shops :-( This is truly a place where everyone gets what it feels like and I thank god for places like this!

will let you know how app goes tomorrow but I think it's just a fairly routine one xxx


----------



## oneof14

Michele, they only cover 10k towards IVF and we reached our max with the first one. they go cover the meds though. Strange how many insurance companies differ in what they cover.

Wish, lupron made me loopy, I was forgetful and spacey - I felt so weird on it and YES, i did get hot flashes, especially while sleeping!!


----------



## michelle01

Interesting one! It is odd they only cover that much of IVF, but they cover your acupuncture.


----------



## oneof14

Strange is what it is! :shrug: I wish they would cover at least 3. But, it is what it is, I guess


----------



## shar13

hey ladies! :wave: I hope you dont mind me intruding! Met with our RE today for our options appt. and are starting our jouney for IVF Nov/Dec!! I cant explain the emotions lol!


----------



## oneof14

Welcome Shar13! What protocol will you be on?


----------



## shar13

oneof14 said:


> Welcome Shar13! What protocol will you be on?

thank you! im not exactly sure lol :dohh: i will be gin provera on the 16th of october, so i can start the bcp and take it from there... seems like such a long process.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome shar! It is a very emotional process but has worked for so many :)

Yipee AF FINALLY started :yipee: I have called the FS and left a message; hopefully I can get this show on the road!!


----------



## wish2havbaby

:wave::wave: Welcome shar
Good luck with your treatment.

Michelle -:flower:good news for AF. you must be so relieved.
I asked the nurse about the acupuncture and she said that the doctor does'nt recommend it, thats all. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility in our country. All medications and treatments are paid cash and so is acupuncture.Very difficult. So I pray we get our BFP with this treatment.
Michelle if the lupron was the easiest one for you, i can't imagine what the other injections going to be like. This is my 1st time and having so bad side effects with the lupron. Headaches are ridiculous :grr:
One - Hows the cycle so far?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:for everyone

Was reading interesting book called TWO WEEK WAIT BY SARAH RAYNER. very interesting.:blush:


----------



## oneof14

Wish, I am currently waiting for AF to start, so I can start down-regging w/lupron. I am expecting her to show today. That is exactly how I felt on lupron, I so wasnt myself at all. It gets better once you start stimming and they decrease the lupron.


----------



## wish2havbaby

oneof14 said:


> Wish, I am currently waiting for AF to start, so I can start down-regging w/lupron. I am expecting her to show today. That is exactly how I felt on lupron, I so wasnt myself at all. It gets better once you start stimming and they decrease the lupron.

OMG, AF still hasn't arrived for you. You must be going crazy. It's such a bloated feeling.
Hope she comes today. She never shows up when you want her too.:hugs:

xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Welcome Shar! 

Wishto- I've not long read that book, it was very good I thought. I liked her other one too 'One Moment One Morning' which has some of the same characters in.

I read another good IVF book, cannot remember name now, but I swear I could've written it myself, it just totally felt like me!

Just got back from appt at hospital, have now got all my needles and my IVF plan so feels much more real again now. Start the Buserelin injections on Monday and will have my baseline scan around the 25th October!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## michelle01

JDH - YAY for getting your IVF stuff :)

Wish - Yes, it is such a relief and she never shows when you want her too! My lovenox shots leave huge bruises and they hurt to inject. The follistum is actually pretty easy too, but menopur, it burns! I learned through watching u-tube videos and other girls that once you mix it, let is sit for 10 minutes before injecting it and inject slowly. I also ice before and after all injections; that seems to help a lot!


----------



## tcmc

JDH1982 said:


> Welcome Shar!
> 
> Wishto- I've not long read that book, it was very good I thought. I liked her other one too 'One Moment One Morning' which has some of the same characters in.
> 
> I read another good IVF book, cannot remember name now, but I swear I could've written it myself, it just totally felt like me!
> 
> Just got back from appt at hospital, have now got all my needles and my IVF plan so feels much more real again now. Start the Buserelin injections on Monday and will have my baseline scan around the 25th October!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

JDH congrats on getting ur schedule and all ur stuff to get things going. i cant wait to get mine. Did u take BCP and if u did how long did u take them before u start down regging?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies I need your help. Feeling pretty down. My amh was 0.78. I know that's low questioning if I can even get pregnant. Ughhh


----------



## oneof14

Sweetness, I've heard many stories on this forum wherein ladies get pregnant w/low AMH levels (some even natural). It really is just a number. I do not have low AMH levels and my last IVF I didnt get an extrodinary amount of eggs and I stimmed for 14 days. Its about how well you respond to the meds.

Dont let that get you down prior to your IVF. What does your dr say?


----------



## Sweetness_87

oneof14 said:


> Sweetness, I've heard many stories on this forum wherein ladies get pregnant w/low AMH levels (some even natural). It really is just a number. I do not have low AMH levels and my last IVF I didnt get an extrodinary amount of eggs and I stimmed for 14 days. Its about how well you respond to the meds.
> 
> Dont let that get you down prior to your IVF. What does your dr say?

Thanks it's just hard esp with my age and everything. But I spoke with the nurse and she said its a little low but they will just have to increase my med dosages. She said I normally respond well with shots (6-9 eggs per cycle) but devastated I won't get preg cause of that. Just is weird


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Try not to let that get you stressed out before you even start! It is just a number and ANYTHING can happen. Even if you get 9 eggs, its really about quality, not quantity and it only takes 1. Hang in there....this WILL work for you :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also stillllllllll waiting on AF. Then will only be on birth control for 2 weeks not even a full two weeks I don't think. 

How is everyone else? And welcome alllll the new ladies!! So glad to have a lot of company 

And thanks for keeping me positive just hard and sucks


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hello ladies, mind if I join? We are preparing to do IVF#2 (egg retrieval should be early December). I am both excited and terrified to begin this process again and could use some people to talk to who know what I'm going through.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Welcome Lucie! I remember you from past threads. How are you? Sorry to hear about your bfn IVF :(. How are you?

Also on my amh rant from earlier and Appearently they want you to do it on a certain day and she just told me to do any day. Which wasn't the CD 3ish it was more like middle end. So who knows


----------



## shar13

michelle01 said:


> Welcome shar! It is a very emotional process but has worked for so many :)
> 
> Yipee AF FINALLY started :yipee: I have called the FS and left a message; hopefully I can get this show on the road!!

thank you!! congrats on AF starting! :happydance: im sure you are sooo ready for this!



Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies I need your help. Feeling pretty down. My amh was 0.78. I know that's low questioning if I can even get pregnant. Ughhh

heyy sweetness! im sorry your feeling down...i do understand how you feel (recently found out my amh is a low .27 as well) it can be so easy to get down and for your moods to switch... try to remember that as long as you are not 0.0 you still have some eggs! try to keep your head up and think quality not quanity...

try and keep positive <3


----------



## michelle01

Hi Lucie! Sorry about your BFN, but I do remember you back when I was cycling in Feb/March. Hopefully this next round will be all you need. Did they do any testing after your failed cycle to see what happened or if something else caused things to not take?

Sweetness - Are you referring to going in on CD 3 once your cycle begins? I think that is what I did last cycle, but this one is like my first cycle, so I don't go in until 21 days after my AF started.


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI Everyone :flower:
Sweetness - Stay strong girl. Try and be positive. Anything can happen. I :baby: you get a BFP and the rest of us. AF will be here soon for you.:hugs:

Lucie - Hi Welcome to the thread. :kiss:
I'm also so terrified and excited about this treatment. I get so emotional these days. I cry most of the time and have so bad side effects with the down regging drugs.

Tcmc - Stay strong.:hugs:

Michelle - I don't know:shrug: what other meds i will be taking,will be picking it up next week friday when i go for scan and to see the FS and start the stimms.
:thumbup:

JDH - when i finish this book, im gonna try to get a copy of that book - one moment,one morning. I love reading and thats the only thing thats keeping me occupied at this time.
:thumbup:Congrats on picking up the meds and starting the treatment. You must be so excited.:hugs:

Keep Well
xoxo


----------



## Sweetness_87

Shar13- Thanks so much for the info. And yea its def hard to take.... Did they have you take your AMH level on a certain CD? Also hope we all get a BFP this IVF cycle we ALL def deserve it!

Michelle- I was talking about when they drew my AMH level. That last message was all confusing lol. And YAY on AF showing! I am still waitin on mine should be here Oct 7 or 8. Now do you wait til full flow to call or when your start spotting? 

Wish2- Thanks! And yes the ONLY time I wait for AF is now..... How are you? Where are you in your cycle?

TCMC- How are you? Did you get all your questions answered from doc?

JDH- How are you doing with the meds?


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Ah, got it ;) I usually call them when I get it; but since mine started Tuesday around 10pm with very little spotting I called Wednesday morning and told them that is when full flow started. Now if it had started at 10am, then I would have considered that day 1, not Wednesday. All depends on what time it starts and when it goes to full flow.

one - How are you? Have you gotten AF yet?

hockey - How are you doing?

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! I probably will not be on bnb much till next Tuesday; I have Monday off work and plan to spend my weekend visiting family.


----------



## oneof14

Hey M, nope, no AF yet! I feel her lurking though. I just hope I dont go to day45, ugh that would suck.


----------



## oneof14

Sweetness_87 said:


> Shar13- Thanks so much for the info. And yea its def hard to take.... Did they have you take your AMH level on a certain CD? Also hope we all get a BFP this IVF cycle we ALL def deserve it!
> 
> Michelle- I was talking about when they drew my AMH level. That last message was all confusing lol. And YAY on AF showing! I am still waitin on mine should be here Oct 7 or 8. Now do you wait til full flow to call or when your start spotting?
> 
> Wish2- Thanks! And yes the ONLY time I wait for AF is now..... How are you? Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> TCMC- How are you? Did you get all your questions answered from doc?
> 
> JDH- How are you doing with the meds?

Sweetness, drs can test your AMH level any day.


----------



## Sweetness_87

One of- yes after doing further research I found that out. Just kinda bummed but have to work with what I got with I guess. When is your AF suds pose to be here?


----------



## michelle01

one - Enjoy your weekend and hopefully you will get her soon ;)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michele, you too!! I am going to dinner tonight and Im exhausted. 

Sweetness, no need to fret about AMH, you will get your BFP. AF was due yesterday, but its common for AF to be late a month after a failed IVF.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hey Ladies :hi::hi:
Sweetness - I'm doing alright. Weekend baby :yipee: Though I work on Saturdays, we went bowling lastnight with my SIL niece and nephew. They staying over for the weekend(school holiday). We had a blast at bowling, good to give my mind a rest. Thinking of relaxing this weekend.
I will be starting the stimms on Friday 12th. So down-regging at the moment.
Hope AF will be on par for you. I think we get it late bcos of the raging hormones.:blush::laugh2:

Michelle - Hope you have a fantastic time visiting family.:hugs:

One - :hugs:Hope you have a gud weekend too.

Ciao
xoxo


----------



## shar13

Sweetness_87 said:


> Shar13- Thanks so much for the info. And yea its def hard to take.... Did they have you take your AMH level on a certain CD? Also hope we all get a BFP this IVF cycle we ALL def deserve it!

I had to go for that set of blood work cd4-6 I guess they were looking for levels at a certain time. My fsh level was good... she was hsppy about that. not that i even know what that means lol...

wish my body would make up its mind... i started to spot yest... and then just a little spotting today.. wish she would just make up her mind lol

hope you guys are having a great day!!


----------



## wish2havbaby

shar13 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Shar13- Thanks so much for the info. And yea its def hard to take.... Did they have you take your AMH level on a certain CD? Also hope we all get a BFP this IVF cycle we ALL def deserve it!
> 
> I had to go for that set of blood work cd4-6 I guess they were looking for levels at a certain time. My fsh level was good... she was hsppy about that. not that i even know what that means lol...
> 
> wish my body would make up its mind... i started to spot yest... and then just a little spotting today.. wish she would just make up her mind lol
> 
> HI :flower:
> Sorry AF playing havoc with you. Hope everything gets better for you.
> Its so good that the fsh level was good.:happydance:
> Keep Well.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## wish2havbaby

hey girls

Hope everyone is doing ok. My appt to start stimms is this Friday. I am so excited.
I may decide to be a egg donor. I have been considering it. 

Keep Well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Wish, wow, it'll be here soon enough.

AFM, AF finally arrived yesterday and I made an appt to see my doctor on 10/25, at that time he will give me an endometrial biopsy and hopefully start lupron then for my next cycle.

How was your weekend ladies? Mine was good and now I'm enjoying a day off cleaning and doing laundry. :nope: when I really want to :sleep:


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies, how r ya all today? 

im really fed up not knowing anything still waiting on my letter for my schedule and when to go in for injection training.

i just want some information and dates to look to, i'm very tempted to phone them tomorrow and ask if they have sent my next appointment out yet. im so afraid they're gonna forget about me or somethin:cry::cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys hope everyone is doing well. I have been sick even had to call into work for Sun night :(. Still sick and hope it gets better tomorrow cause I picked up two shifts this week and dont want to be there if I feel like this!

TCMC- Yes call them tomorrow! YOU are the patient! I was glad they gave me my sched up to ER. I mean she said it might change depending on my eggs and size but I have a good idea of what to tell my job. So yes call them tomorrow. Where are you at in your cycle now?

Wish- Hey hope you had fun this weekend! Also exciting about your appt fri! When will you get your meds, or will you know fri?

Shar- Yes my period does that allll the time its annoying, just come! Have you started taking BCP? Also is this your first IVF cycle?

One- ooooo you have to have a biopsy? I hope it goes well! And glad you had a good weekend!

AFM- I have been spotting for two days so AF will be here tomorrow then I will call the doc then start ON BCP. I still find it weird that I will only be on BCP for like 2 weeks then stop. Creeps me out guess theres a reason for it.


----------



## Whisper82

Hello ladies - wondering if I could join you? 

I am doing IVF in October. My husband and I have been married for four years and ttc for almost two years now. I'm sure everyone probably feels this way, but I felt like something was wrong pretty early on. After about 10 months, we did a bunch of testing at our OB's office to try to figure out what was going on. We still couldn't figure it out, so we went on to do 5 IUIs. After all that, we went to a specialist and he had us do a Kruger semen analysis at which point we were diagnosed with male factor infertility. My husband has low morphology and we will need to do ICSI. 

I am already on stims and am scheduled for egg retrieval on Oct. 15th! I am excited, but also full of anxiety and could really use some support. Seems like noone in my support system really gets how tough this has been. 

Wishing all of you luck on your cycles! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> Hello ladies - wondering if I could join you?
> 
> I am doing IVF in October. My husband and I have been married for four years and ttc for almost two years now. I'm sure everyone probably feels this way, but I felt like something was wrong pretty early on. After about 10 months, we did a bunch of testing at our OB's office to try to figure out what was going on. We still couldn't figure it out, so we went on to do 5 IUIs. After all that, we went to a specialist and he had us do a Kruger semen analysis at which point we were diagnosed with male factor infertility. My husband has low morphology and we will need to do ICSI.
> 
> I am already on stims and am scheduled for egg retrieval on Oct. 15th! I am excited, but also full of anxiety and could really use some support. Seems like noone in my support system really gets how tough this has been.
> 
> Wishing all of you luck on your cycles! :)

Of course you can join! :) Thats no good, I ended up doing a lot of IUIs too. Very emotional. So your ER is coming up thats exciting! what meds are you one, and how are you feeling?


----------



## tcmc

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey guys hope everyone is doing well. I have been sick even had to call into work for Sun night :(. Still sick and hope it gets better tomorrow cause I picked up two shifts this week and dont want to be there if I feel like this!
> 
> TCMC- Yes call them tomorrow! YOU are the patient! I was glad they gave me my sched up to ER. I mean she said it might change depending on my eggs and size but I have a good idea of what to tell my job. So yes call them tomorrow. Where are you at in your cycle now?
> 
> Wish- Hey hope you had fun this weekend! Also exciting about your appt fri! When will you get your meds, or will you know fri?
> 
> Shar- Yes my period does that allll the time its annoying, just come! Have you started taking BCP? Also is this your first IVF cycle?
> 
> One- ooooo you have to have a biopsy? I hope it goes well! And glad you had a good weekend!
> 
> AFM- I have been spotting for two days so AF will be here tomorrow then I will call the doc then start ON BCP. I still find it weird that I will only be on BCP for like 2 weeks then stop. Creeps me out guess theres a reason for it.

hey sweetness, i am 13 days into my cycle and informed the clinic CD1 that i had started my BCP i have had all my screening blood tests done and everything was fine there, but i seen on another thread a lady who is attending the same clinic as me and has been almost identical timeline wise for this whole process as me, got her appointment for injection training and schedule outline last week, so thats what has me worried that i may have been overlooked or forgotten about.:nope:

i have waited long enough already i dont want to be left out and have to wait any longer because of an admin oversight:cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys hope everyone is doing well. I have been sick even had to call into work for Sun night :(. Still sick and hope it gets better tomorrow cause I picked up two shifts this week and dont want to be there if I feel like this!
> 
> TCMC- Yes call them tomorrow! YOU are the patient! I was glad they gave me my sched up to ER. I mean she said it might change depending on my eggs and size but I have a good idea of what to tell my job. So yes call them tomorrow. Where are you at in your cycle now?
> 
> Wish- Hey hope you had fun this weekend! Also exciting about your appt fri! When will you get your meds, or will you know fri?
> 
> Shar- Yes my period does that allll the time its annoying, just come! Have you started taking BCP? Also is this your first IVF cycle?
> 
> One- ooooo you have to have a biopsy? I hope it goes well! And glad you had a good weekend!
> 
> AFM- I have been spotting for two days so AF will be here tomorrow then I will call the doc then start ON BCP. I still find it weird that I will only be on BCP for like 2 weeks then stop. Creeps me out guess theres a reason for it.
> 
> hey sweetness, i am 13 days into my cycle and informed the clinic CD1 that i had started my BCP i have had all my screening blood tests done and everything was fine there, but i seen on another thread a lady who is attending the same clinic as me and has been almost identical timeline wise for this whole process as me, got her appointment for injection training and schedule outline last week, so thats what has me worried that i may have been overlooked or forgotten about.:nope:
> 
> i have waited long enough already i dont want to be left out and have to wait any longer because of an admin oversight:cry:Click to expand...

Yea, make sure that youcall them tomorrow, Im sure they didnt forget bout you but you also need to know. Just call them and let them know you need it as soon as you can so you can arrange stuff.


----------



## tcmc

Agh! As if all the waiting isn't torturous enough I can't sleep which is making 1 day seem more like 2-3!! It's 3:15am and I'm laying here tired but wide awake with a million and one things going through my mind :-(


----------



## Whisper82

Of course you can join! :) Thats no good, I ended up doing a lot of IUIs too. Very emotional. So your ER is coming up thats exciting! what meds are you one, and how are you feeling?[/QUOTE]

Right now I am taking the low dose hcg and Bravelle. It's going pretty well so far - all my estrogen is right where it should be. And injecting myself hasn't been so bad. I feel a lot better on the Bravelle than on the Clomid I was doing for the IUIs! I hear what everyone is saying about waiting though - this whole process is neverending wait, wait, wait!


----------



## wish2havbaby

tcmc said:


> Agh! As if all the waiting isn't torturous enough I can't sleep which is making 1 day seem more like 2-3!! It's 3:15am and I'm laying here tired but wide awake with a million and one things going through my mind :-(

:flower:Hang in there. Grab a book or watch a movie til you fall asleep. I have those spells aswell and sometimes all I want to do is sleep all day long.:sleep:

I read till I start nodding off. My mind thinks about this treatment 24/7.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

:hi: Whisper - Welcome. Not to far off now. Your ER is around the corner.:thumbup: I'm going to start stimms on Friday. So was the stimms?:flower:

tcmc - I hope you gave the nurses a ring to find out what's happening.:hugs:

Mich - How you doing?

One - Yep, I am so excited and nervous. I really really want this to work. That's good that AF finally showed up. :thumbup:You will be starting the lupron end of this month. :hugs:

Sweetness - So sorry that you're not well. 2weeks of BCP then you'll be on the way with your cycle. Hang in there.
I'm going on Friday, I will know then what other meds I will be on. I will be discussing egg sharing aswell.

Keep well ladies
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tcmc

hey girls :flower: well it was 5am before i eventually drifted over to sleep then at 7:30am my alarm clock went off :cry: only starting to feel slightly human now:sleep:

anyway, on a brighter note i DID call the clinic today, the lady was very helpful and told me that they had posted my appointment letter this morning and my pre-treatment appointment and injection training will be on 25th October @ 13:40 :happydance: YAY!! finally a date to look forward to so down regging should start on the 26th October :happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

one - YAY for AF!! We are one day apart from starting; hope all goes well with the biopsy!

Welcome Whisper :hi: Sorry about all your IUI's, but glad they figured out why it wasn't working.

tcmc - I am glad you got some rest and called your clinic. Glad you have a date set to start; it is always good to have that first appt set :)

Wish - WOW, you are starting in a few days :happydance: That is great too about being an egg donor!! And I am doing great, thanks ;)

I have a consult for acupuncture next Wednesday! I have been so focused on my new food plan/workouts, that I haven't really been thinking much about ttc at all. I am trying to get healthy, lose a few more pounds before I start and just want to feel better! I had a great loooong weekend with family, so that was a nice distraction as well. Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## hope n pray

HI Ladies!

I havent visited these forums in a long time, I logged in last night on a whim and I was so excited to find this thread! So many of you are cycling in Oct-NOv, I hope to be a part of this journey with you all...:hugs:
I am doing IVF this month. In fact I am currently on day 2 or 3 so I have to go in for my baseline US, already did the bloodwork this morning. So hopefully, they will start the stim cycle today. 
Did any of you have confusion over your period while on BCP? I read that midcycle spotting was normal, I started spotting on the last day of the pill itself and then I went ahead and took the last pill as per my calender. Spotting has been on since then, I dont know if this is AF or not.

Will post an update after my appt today.

Take care,


----------



## Whisper82

Wish - My stims have been going well so far. I feel a little extra anxious, but that might be just because of the overall process. I have also had some crazy dreams - last night I dreamed I was rescuing cats from a burning church. Go figure. :wacko:

tcmc - I am glad you finally got some news on your cycle. I hope things get easier for you once you have something to do. It is so hard to have no control over this process! 

Michelle - I read your journal entry and it sounds like you have been through a lot! You must be a strong lady. We paid for three tries though I'm sure everyone hopes it will work the first time. I hope your #3 try works! That's cool you have been focusing on wellness. Self care can really go down the drain will all of this stress. 

Hope - Welcome! I am also pretty new here. Good to meet you.


----------



## wish2havbaby

:hi: Hope and Pray
Welcome :flower:

Don't know much about the BCP because i didnt take it for my cycle. Just waited for my period naturally and then took lupron and had a period with the lupron aswel.
I will be starting stimms on Friday, so we not very far off with our cycles.:hugs:

I hope we all get our BFP's. :baby::baby::baby:

Baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to all of us.

keep well ladies, I got another killer headache. 
I have been trying to be very positive and praying very hard, but sometimes I think the devil just try's to come between us and God.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Can anyone help me with what I should be doing before and after ER and ET?
I know the story about No bathing,swimming, alcohol,caffeine.
What else should I do? Just trying to prepare myself for the process.:hugs::hugs::hugs::baby::baby:


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Hope!

Whisper - Thanks for reading ;) I have been through a lot, but so have a lot of women on bnb, so it is nice to be able to come here and have others relate to what you are going through. I just hope that 3rd times a charm and I don't need to go through anymore cycles after it. If its meant to be, it will happen! I am hoping that by doing a new workout routine and eating clean, that will get help me stay less stressed for this cycle. And the acu on top of that! I just really really want this cycle to work.

Wish - After ER I would use a heating pad and relax; they may give you pain pills to help too! After ET, you cannot swim, drink, no exercising and no lifting anything over 15 pounds according to my FS. The one thing I have been doing is drinking one cup of coffee. I find that so hard to give up! They told me I could have one cup, but moderation is the key. When I got pg with my son, I drank coffee my entire pg and everything turned out just fine. But most girls won't drink any caffiene which is great too. Also NO ibuprofen or any over the counter meds without checking with your FS first! Tylenol was the only approved thing I could take if needed.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies hope everyone is well

Mich- I see your back hope you had a good weekend

Wish- Im not too for sure but from what I heard and from my doc I am doing bedrest for 2 days

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ladies I need help! I was just about to take BCP as today is my first day of full flow and I think I remember my RE telling me NOT to take the sugar pills but to only take the reg pills............. Is that correct?


----------



## hope n pray

Thanks for the warm welcome Ladies! Hoping for BFPs for all of us!

My Baseline US and Bloodwork went well today and looks like I am starting the meds from tomorrow. I am very new to the injectible drugs and never used any of these before, so I am wondering if I will manage OK. I am not too worried about the needles, but never know the experience of piercing myself and how easy/hard/painful it will be. Do you store all the injections in the fridge? I have left out Ganirelix acc to the instructions on the box and rest are all stowed away in the fridge. Now I am wondering if I will feel very cold when I inject them tomorrow morning.....:dohh:
I am on Follistim, Ganirelix and Menopur and orally Dexamethasone, Metformin, Folgard and Aspirin. My doc also plans to give Intralipid infusion a week befroe transfer and throughout first trimester. Any one else starting with me or already started?? Please feel free to ask me anything related to endo/infertility/IVF pertaining to my cycle and I will be happy to answer.


Hey, I have also heard a lot of great things about Acupuncture before and after ET. It can help in relaxation as well increase blood flow. Feeling adventurous for some more needles...oh Yea!

Take care, :hugs:


----------



## kchope

Hi all, hope you can make some room for me! It's been a very long road with ttc #1 for us. I'm trying to stay strong but sometimes it's just so difficult. AFM, this will be our 2nd retry at IVF. Ivf#1 was successful but sadly ended in MC at 7 weeks. Took some time off during the summer and started #2 only to be canceled and converted into IUI which of course failed (we have MFI). Thankfully RE is letting us move forward again and will be changing a few things. Just started BCP today. Looks like I will stop taking the pill at end of month. Slightly shorter cycle due to the turkey holiday next month. Hopefully will start stims early November. Looks like quite a few of us are on the same timeline.

Michelle - I have MTHFR gene as well and possibly a reason why we had a non viable pregnancy. What does lovenox do? My RE said if I get pregnant I will need to take a baby aspirin nothing about anything else.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and share the journey.


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ladies I need help! I was just about to take BCP as today is my first day of full flow and I think I remember my RE telling me NOT to take the sugar pills but to only take the reg pills............. Is that correct?

On my cycle they said only the active pills. Skip the placebo. I had to get another pack of bc pills because I had to be on bc for 22 days. I only used one pill out of the second pack! Hope that helps.:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need help! I was just about to take BCP as today is my first day of full flow and I think I remember my RE telling me NOT to take the sugar pills but to only take the reg pills............. Is that correct?
> 
> On my cycle they said only the active pills. Skip the placebo. I had to get another pack of bc pills because I had to be on bc for 22 days. I only used one pill out of the second pack! Hope that helps.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks soooooooooooooooooooo much I was waiting for a response. I will take only take the active ones. I will only be on them for ten days is that weird ?


----------



## wish2havbaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need help! I was just about to take BCP as today is my first day of full flow and I think I remember my RE telling me NOT to take the sugar pills but to only take the reg pills............. Is that correct?
> 
> On my cycle they said only the active pills. Skip the placebo. I had to get another pack of bc pills because I had to be on bc for 22 days. I only used one pill out of the second pack! Hope that helps.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks soooooooooooooooooooo much I was waiting for a response. I will take only take the active ones. I will only be on them for ten days is that weird ?Click to expand...

So sorry I could'nt help sweetness. :shrug:Not sure about the BCP because the FS didnt put me on it for this cycle. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

kchope said:


> Hi all, hope you can make some room for me! It's been a very long road with ttc #1 for us. I'm trying to stay strong but sometimes it's just so difficult. AFM, this will be our 2nd retry at IVF. Ivf#1 was successful but sadly ended in MC at 7 weeks. Took some time off during the summer and started #2 only to be canceled and converted into IUI which of course failed (we have MFI). Thankfully RE is letting us move forward again and will be changing a few things. Just started BCP today. Looks like I will stop taking the pill at end of month. Slightly shorter cycle due to the turkey holiday next month. Hopefully will start stims early November. Looks like quite a few of us are on the same timeline.
> 
> Michelle - I have MTHFR gene as well and possibly a reason why we had a non viable pregnancy. What does lovenox do? My RE said if I get pregnant I will need to take a baby aspirin nothing about anything else.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and share the journey.

:hi::hi: kchope. Welcome 

So sorry to hear about your last IVF :hugs:.


----------



## wish2havbaby

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Hope!
> 
> Whisper - Thanks for reading ;) I have been through a lot, but so have a lot of women on bnb, so it is nice to be able to come here and have others relate to what you are going through. I just hope that 3rd times a charm and I don't need to go through anymore cycles after it. If its meant to be, it will happen! I am hoping that by doing a new workout routine and eating clean, that will get help me stay less stressed for this cycle. And the acu on top of that! I just really really want this cycle to work.
> 
> Wish - After ER I would use a heating pad and relax; they may give you pain pills to help too! After ET, you cannot swim, drink, no exercising and no lifting anything over 15 pounds according to my FS. The one thing I have been doing is drinking one cup of coffee. I find that so hard to give up! They told me I could have one cup, but moderation is the key. When I got pg with my son, I drank coffee my entire pg and everything turned out just fine. But most girls won't drink any caffiene which is great too. Also NO ibuprofen or any over the counter meds without checking with your FS first! Tylenol was the only approved thing I could take if needed.

Thank you for the help Mish. I am having such a bad time with the headache's. Got one right now, so will def. need the tylenol. How many days after ET, can I return to work? Should I take a few days off?

What about sex? I read somewhere, that I should wait 2weeks? Is it true?
:hugs::hugs:

xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sweetness! Sorry I couldn't answer about the bcp, I used the nuvaring, which is inserted for the time I did my last cycle. This time no bc since I am using lupron and already suffer from migraines. Glad you got your answer though! ;)

Hope - I put my follistum and Ganirelix in the frig, nothing else. The injections are easy; just ice before and after for 30 seconds, that helps. Also with the menopur, once you mix it, let it sit for about 10 minutes; that lessen the burning of injecting it! I hope acupuncture is good.....I figured I would try it this time around since I didn't for my first 2 cycles.

Welcome kchope! :hi: I am so sorry about your MC; I had the same thing happen to me in my first cycle and it was devastating. I am now starting round 3 of IVF with stims happening the first week of November. With MTHFR, my FS prescribed the lovenox and Metanx prescription. The lovenox is a blood thinning injection, which I will do during stims and if this cycle works, I will continue with it during pg. The metanx is a pill that is taken during stims and after as well. Along with both of them, I will take baby asprin too which starts during stimming as well. I did baby asprin my first round and still had a MC; the pg was not viable, they thought they saw a sac, but the next time it had not developed anymore and I had to have a d&c.

wish - I think it depends on your job and what your FS recommends about returning after ET. Since I sit all day, I was able to go back the next day. If you are on your feet or have a job that requires a lot of physical activity, I would ask your FS. Also, you are right, no sex! They don't want you do anything that could contract your uterus during your 2ww.

one & hockey - Hope you are both doing good :)

I think this next cycle is starting to feel real now! I will be getting my meds in less then 2 weeks & today I go to my gyn doc for my annual. I am looking forward to my acu appt next week, but nervous!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies so much for your answers. Now on BCP for 9 more days Oct 16 I have that thing that they look at my usterus(sorry dont know what its called). I ended up having to call in again today cause still sick hope im better by Sat night.

Welcome to the new ladies! 
KChope- weird question but are you from Missouri?

Mich- I bet it is getting real! Im so ready to start all my stuff as soon as I can. How long does it take for the meds to come in after they order them?

As for everyone else how are you guys doing


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I hope you feel better soon; nothing stinks more then being sick! So you are getting a saline sono where they put dye in your uterus and check things out? When they called me about my meds, they asked when I needed them by, so I told them before the 24th, so they are to be delivered to me on the 23rd.


----------



## kchope

wish2havbaby said:


> Can anyone help me with what I should be doing before and after ER and ET?
> I know the story about No bathing,swimming, alcohol,caffeine.
> What else should I do? Just trying to prepare myself for the process.:hugs::hugs::hugs::baby::baby:

Wish - The only thing I did to prepare for ER was acupuncture. As for ET my RE had me on strict bed rest for 3 days. Only to get up for the bathroom and eat. Of course by day 3 I couldn't take it any longer and did a few minimal things but nothing that I thought would cause me to be concerned. Also, no bath, shower, sex. I also have huge work responsibilities and did not check any work emails - nothing to cause any additional stress on the mind. Good Luck!


----------



## kchope

michelle01 said:


> Hi Sweetness! Sorry I couldn't answer about the bcp, I used the nuvaring, which is inserted for the time I did my last cycle. This time no bc since I am using lupron and already suffer from migraines. Glad you got your answer though! ;)
> 
> Hope - I put my follistum and Ganirelix in the frig, nothing else. The injections are easy; just ice before and after for 30 seconds, that helps. Also with the menopur, once you mix it, let it sit for about 10 minutes; that lessen the burning of injecting it! I hope acupuncture is good.....I figured I would try it this time around since I didn't for my first 2 cycles.
> 
> Welcome kchope! :hi: I am so sorry about your MC; I had the same thing happen to me in my first cycle and it was devastating. I am now starting round 3 of IVF with stims happening the first week of November. With MTHFR, my FS prescribed the lovenox and Metanx prescription. The lovenox is a blood thinning injection, which I will do during stims and if this cycle works, I will continue with it during pg. The metanx is a pill that is taken during stims and after as well. Along with both of them, I will take baby asprin too which starts during stimming as well. I did baby asprin my first round and still had a MC; the pg was not viable, they thought they saw a sac, but the next time it had not developed anymore and I had to have a d&c.
> 
> wish - I think it depends on your job and what your FS recommends about returning after ET. Since I sit all day, I was able to go back the next day. If you are on your feet or have a job that requires a lot of physical activity, I would ask your FS. Also, you are right, no sex! They don't want you do anything that could contract your uterus during your 2ww.
> 
> one & hockey - Hope you are both doing good :)
> 
> I think this next cycle is starting to feel real now! I will be getting my meds in less then 2 weeks & today I go to my gyn doc for my annual. I am looking forward to my acu appt next week, but nervous!


Thanks Michelle for the info. It makes me a little concerned that my RE only wants to do a baby aspirin "when" I get preggers. I may have to ask about this just to make sure all angles are covered because I don't know if I could go through all this again and have another MC - it is so very devasting for all. I'm so sorry for you loss too. I hope this cycle we all get our holiday wishes!


----------



## kchope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks ladies so much for your answers. Now on BCP for 9 more days Oct 16 I have that thing that they look at my usterus(sorry dont know what its called). I ended up having to call in again today cause still sick hope im better by Sat night.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> KChope- weird question but are you from Missouri?
> 
> Mich- I bet it is getting real! Im so ready to start all my stuff as soon as I can. How long does it take for the meds to come in after they order them?
> 
> As for everyone else how are you guys doing

Hi Sweetness - No, I'm from Chicago but I did graduate from SIU way back in the day. Hope you feel better!


----------



## hockey24

kchope - my doctor had me do baby aspirin from the Day 2 of my cycle up until I got a bfp, then had me stop. Not sure why.


----------



## michelle01

kchope - I would just ask your RE about it. I see you are in Chicago; where at? I live in Bolingbrook. What FS are you seeing?


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies, hope u are all well :hugs:

im counting down the days until my pre-treatment appointment and get all my meds to get started properly (15 days):haha:
at the minute i am on day 14 of BCP and they seem to be wreaking havoc with my skin i have spots all over my chin, jaw line and down my neck:cry: i've never had spots not even during puberty so this is new to me :blush: 

anyway... bring on the meds, il take everything that comes with it if it means a BFP!!:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - Hang in there ;) I hated being on bc of any sort, it messed me up so much, not only my skin, but made me gain weight. Just think that when you get your BFP, you won't even remember how bad it was; the end goal is so worth it!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hey Ladies

Sweetness - I hope you get better soon.:hugs:

Mish - I will ask my FS about the amount of time I need off work. My job is very physical and very stressful.I hope your gyn appt went well today.:flower:

tcmc - sorry about the breakouts. I am sure they will subside with the other meds or when you stop the BCP.

Hi Hockey :flower:

kchope - Thanks. I really want to take it easy and don't want to do anything that will jeopardize my BFP.:winkwink:

one - How you doing.

I am so excited and so nervous at the moment. I am feeling really scared about this whole procedure. It's so scary, doing so much meds, injections,etc, and no guarantees. Think this is getting to me. I am trying to be positive but alittle nagging mind I have.
I have an appt for scans and blood tests tomorrow at my FS and praying that everything goes well so that I start my stimms tomorrow.

xoxo
Keep Well.


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Are you feeling better?

Wish - This is definitely an emotional journey! But in the end, it is worth it when you get your BFP. My appt went good, thanks. Just one thing less to worry about before starting :) Good luck with your scan, you are getting so close now ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Hi everyone!

Wish - I bet you'll do fine with the stims. It's not as scary as it seems. I've gotten pretty good at it now so it doesn't even hurt. I hope everything goes well and you get to start tomorrow. 

Sweetness - Hope you are feeling better!

I hope everyone is doing ok. I am still doing my monitoring appointments and everything is looking good. I am responding well to the stimulation and I start the antagonist (Certrotide) tonight. I have another monitoring appointment tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to tell me that everything is on schedule. I am a little stressed because I have had to cancel some of my appointments at work for monitoring (I am a mental health therapist) and I hate to not be there for my clients. Also, it seems like the closer I get to the critical stages of this treatment, the more responsiblities I have popping up in my life! :dohh:
Feeling a little overwhelmed.


----------



## tcmc

I GOT MY SCHEDULE!!:happydance::happydance:

i am starting down regging on the 26th Oct with suprecur nasal sprays then after 2 weeks i will start stimms with gonal-f then on track for an ET of around the 23rd Nov depending on reaction to stimms :happydance::happydance: finally it feels real i could be pregnant by christmas!! they actually have my test date exactly 1 week after my sons birthday :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Whisper82

tcmc said:


> I GOT MY SCHEDULE!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i am starting down regging on the 26th Oct with suprecur nasal sprays then after 2 weeks i will start stimms with gonal-f then on track for an ET of around the 23rd Nov depending on reaction to stimms :happydance::happydance: finally it feels real i could be pregnant by christmas!! they actually have my test date exactly 1 week after my sons birthday :happydance::cloud9:

Woot! Good for you! It is so good to finally have an idea of what you will be doing. :happydance: I don't know about you, but I am dreading the idea of having to go through the holidays not pregnant AGAIN! Literally everyone in both of our families who could possibly be pregnant IS. Like approximatly seven different couples. Goo. I love going to family holiday dinners and hearing stuff like, "Shouldn't you guys be settling down and having kids?" ugh. Or, "Isn't it your turn now?" Yeah - if only. Anyway, I am glad you are on track!


----------



## tcmc

i know we are the same we will be celebrating our 3rd wedding anniversary on Jan 8th and would love to be looking forward to having our own little bundle :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Hey TCMC - my hubby and I will be celebrating our 3rd anniversary on the exact same day! And agree - having a little bundle to look forward to would make the anniversary all the more special.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Woot Woot tcmc! :happydance: That is great; looks like we are will most likely have the ET date :) My estimated ER is 11/18 and transfer 11/23 as well!!! Glad you got your schedule and hopefully all of us will be seeing a BFP for the holidays this year!!!


----------



## kchope

tcmc - Congrats on getting your schedule! It's all coming together and you'll be at ET before you know it!

Hockey - I know you mentioned that you were unsure the reason for the baby aspirin timeline...is that the normal protocol your RE takes with everyone? 

Whisper - Boy can I relate about the holidays...hopefully we'll be looking forward to them this year! Both sides of the family sort of know what's going on and I feel like they treat us so differently. Thankfully nobody asks anymore when little cousins will be coming!

Michelle - OMG! We are neighbors! I don't want to blow my cover too much given any random person may come across this website and post (but really what do I have to worry about since every single person I know already has kids!) That's kinda cool how close we are! Not only that but our ER/ET looks to be around the same time. I should probably take a step back since last attempt had to be canceled and don't want to get too excited before I know what's really in store this time. My RE is at Rush Copley in Aurora - it's very convenient for the early BW and US and do like the staff but I'm starting to 2nd guess things now that I've been on BnB for a little bit. I realized as I've become a lifer at the clinic my RE will only do Surgery on Friday. I find that a bit much to swallow. What happens if people are not ready to trigger etc. Also from what I've read a lot of people have ER when ready and it may happen any day of the week and weekends. This does not happen at my clinic. If I need to see the RE (who is a one-man shop) it takes 2 months to get in for a visit...that's how crazy busy it is. I've got the wheel cranking in my head so now I'm gonna sit back and see what happens with this cycle. I know there is an RE in Naperville but it also sounds like Surgery is only on Friday as well. Is that the norm?? How is your clinic? Anyone feel free to chime in!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies thanks so much for wishing me well. I do feel better today hoping by Sat I will be 100%! 
Mich- When do you start stims again? Sorry I totallu forgot and how are you?

TCMC-YAY! Im glad that you got your sched!!!! Thats exciting something to look forward to now! And yes I am the complete opposite on BCP no zits I lose weight, But Im def ready to be big and heavy with a healthy baby!

Hockey- How are you doing?

Whisper- Hey girl, glad everything is going well with the montior appts. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also I hope everyone else is doing good! So many ladies on here to keep track of so please tell me how you all are doing!


----------



## michelle01

kchope - We are neighbors; I actually work in Warrenville :) My clinic is in Naperville; Dr Miller. He is AWESOME! I have been with him for 2 years and he is recommended by a lot of places I called before I started. My old OB recommeneded him to me. He has certain months where it is "cycle" time for him; he gets whatever girls are going to be ready and gets them all stimming around the same time and then does his ER and ET when you are ready; can be any day of the week. I have had my ET on Sunday before, so it doesn't matter what day of the week it is, its when you are ready; same goes for ER. I have my FX'ed for you for this cycle! Hopefully whatever happened to get your first one canceled will not happen again.

Glad you are feeling better Sweetness! I start lupron on 10/24 and then stimming will occur around 11/7, with estimated ER on 11/18, ET on 11/23.


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> kchope - We are neighbors; I actually work in Warrenville :) My clinic is in Naperville; Dr Miller. He is AWESOME! I have been with him for 2 years and he is recommended by a lot of places I called before I started. My old OB recommeneded him to me. He has certain months where it is "cycle" time for him; he gets whatever girls are going to be ready and gets them all stimming around the same time and then does his ER and ET when you are ready; can be any day of the week. I have had my ET on Sunday before, so it doesn't matter what day of the week it is, its when you are ready; same goes for ER. I have my FX'ed for you for this cycle! Hopefully whatever happened to get your first one canceled will not happen again.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Sweetness! I start lupron on 10/24 and then stimming will occur around 11/7, with estimated ER on 11/18, ET on 11/23.


See mich I don't get it you started your period before me and my ER is nov 7,8 or 9 and I sart lupron soon. Do u know why that is I'm doing mine a week before you?


----------



## wish2havbaby

I went to my FS today for my scan and blood tests and to start the stimms. So I had the first Gonal -F that the nurse injected for me today and 2hours later I am bleeding, heavy. Can anyone help me? Did anyone else experience this? I called the nurse, they said that it's ok, and that it can happen. I am so scared. They said they will increase my dosage on tuesday and that I may take abit longer on the stimms.

Doctor gave me so good news today, and I was so excites, now I am feeling so scared.

Please help with advise.


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - My FS plans which week/month he wants to do stims, so his stim cycle begins around Nov. 7. Usually they control it with bc, so they can determine when your cycle will begin. I am not using that this time, so I am not quiet sure how this is going to work. When I was on lupron before my AF started 7 days afterwards; which means I should expect AF on 10/31. I stim for 11 days; at least I did the last 2 cycles.

Wish - I am not sure about the bleeding because I didn't use gonal-f. If the nurse isn't concerned, then I wouldn't worry (easier said then done). Maybe your lining is just thin and they need to give you more meds to help get it thicker? And stimming longer isn't a bad thing; you want everything to be right where it needs to be before ER. :hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Thanks Mish. Im abit stressed about it. Thank God its still early days. I'm a:wacko:
I just want my BFP so bad.


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies hope u are all well. 

i am completely heart broken:cry: our little puppy fell in the pond last nite and drowned :cry::cry: i dont know what to do, i let him out to pee last nite for 10 mins like i always do and when i went back out to get him i couldnt find him:cry: i thought he was hiding and went to look for him, i was walking past the pond which is fenced off and saw him lying in it out of the corner of my eye i couldnt move i was screaming and DH came out he tried to resucitate him but it was too late :cry:

i havent stopped crying havent slept cant eat. we buried him this morning it was the most horrible thing i have ever experienced. he was just a baby and the love of our lives :cry::cry:


----------



## wish2havbaby

I am So Sorry tcmc. :hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## hockey24

Oh tcmc - that is awful, I'm so so sorry. :hugs::hugs:

kchope - my clinic has the baby aspirin for most of his clients that are more at risk for miscarriages. 

wish2havbaby - not sure on the bleeding but I certainly wouldn't worry about it if your nurse was ok. I think once the hormones start doing their job, you'll stop. :thumbup:

AFM - I'm still waiting for that awful witch :witch: to show up! It's been 45 days since the D&C and I'm going crazy :wacko: not knowing when and if she'll show. I hate it when I have no control!! :brat:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - I am soooo sorry about your puppy :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

tcmc - I am SO very sorry. We have a dog and since we don't have any kids she IS our baby. I would be devastated if anything happened to her. My heart hurts for you. :( 

Wish - Sorry your experience has been so scary thus far. I hope things start working out better. 

Sounds like we are all having a rough time. I am FREAKING out myself at the moment. I had a monitoring appointment this morning and my ER said there is a little fluid in my uterus. If it doesn't clear out, we won't be able to do the ET next week. We will have to freeze the embryos and try again next month. I am losing it. I really don't want to keep waiting. I will be devastated if we don't get to do the ET. The doc is giving me a prescription for Cabergoline that he hopes will help to dry up the fluid. Have any of you ladies who have already done IVF experienced this? Any advice? I am bawling :cry: - probably an overreaction, but it is what it is.


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc- I am sooooo sorry to hear about your puppy that is so sad. 

wish- I hope everything gets better

Mich- thanks so much for your help, I guess im just a little lost and confused

Whisper- Oh no, did they say why that fluid was there and how long it normally takes to get out? Im doing my usterus thing Tues so I dont know much about it as of now

Hocky- Hope all is well.

AFM- My period has stopped since I started taking active BCP now waiting for Tues for that thing where they look at my uterus and measure it


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - I have never heard of that before; are they going to drain it? I hope things work out for your ET.

Sweetness - I am still confused at times, even after 2 cycles! I will know more once I get started this cycle.


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness & Michelle - Thanks, I hope it will work out for me! They gave me a medication that hopefully will help dry me out. :) Apparently the medication will also make me feel super nauseous. Joy. I have also read that doing lots of walking can help get the fluid out. Send me some positive energy ladies! The good news is that at least my follicles look good and I should be able to take my trigger shot tomorrow and do ER on Monday. I just don't want to have to freeze the embryos for another month! Ugh. Trying not to be too paranoid.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi Everyone

See everybody is going through a tough time. I hope we all will be feeling better soon. :flower:

I am still bleeding on the 2nd day of stims. I pray :baby: that eveything will be well for me soon. my next appt to check on follies are on Tuesday. Wish me luck ladies.

Keep well.
xoxo


----------



## Whisper82

Wish - sorry you are still having bleeding problems. Luckily I didn't get any of that with my meds. Hope it stops for you! Good luck with your next follicle check!

Well, looks like the fluid is out of my uterus for now, so that is good news. The RE said fluid can come and go and hopefully it will not be there when we do the ET next week. I am doing my ER tomorrow! I took the trigger shot of HCG last night. Wish me luck! Hoping I have good eggs and that we get good fertilization!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> Wish - sorry you are still having bleeding problems. Luckily I didn't get any of that with my meds. Hope it stops for you! Good luck with your next follicle check!
> 
> Well, looks like the fluid is out of my uterus for now, so that is good news. The RE said fluid can come and go and hopefully it will not be there when we do the ET next week. I am doing my ER tomorrow! I took the trigger shot of HCG last night. Wish me luck! Hoping I have good eggs and that we get good fertilization!

That's exciting I'm glad it went away. So how many eggs do you have do you feel bloated?


----------



## tcmc

Sandy glad to hear the fluid has cleared up and u are on track for EC Fx'd it all goes well for u:hugs:

how was the trigger shot? was it painful


----------



## wish2havbaby

hi ladies

I am doing much better doing. The bleeding stopped yesterday.:happydance:
I am really happy, I was so shit scared I could'nt even think about anything else.
My next appt to check my follies is tomorrow. Wish me well, I hope my lining thickens quickly to compensate for the bleeding I had. 
I am glad you better Whisper.:thumbup: Are you doing a 5day transfer. Wish you well for ER. how was the shot? Are you feeling bloated?
Any suggestions on what I should be eating or drinking before ER? I am drinking loads of water, and gatorade.:thumbup:
tcmc-hope you doing ok?:hugs:
sweetness - are you feeling better after the flu?:kiss:
Mish - Hope you doing well.:hugs:
Hope everyone else is doing alrite.

keep well 
xoxo

p.s I am so excited, time is really flying.:baby:


----------



## shar13

Sweetness_87 said:


> Also I hope everyone else is doing good! So many ladies on here to keep track of so please tell me how you all are doing!

hey sweetness! hope your feeling better! ive been missing a couple days... stupid bronchitis, and becase i work at the hospital i thought i could fight it myself hahah... and to respond to your last post to me, yes this is my first ivf, a little nerve wrecking. and i didnt start the bc with this cycle, we didnt expect me to start this cycle on my own lol and for once i did. sooo ill start provera on the 1st of nov. and then the bcp so im on sched for an early dec er.
AF is still here, although the has been soooo light this cycle, but why would i expect anything to be normal? :wacko:

hope everyone is hanging in there :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Good luck with ER!!!

Wish - Glad to hear the bleeding stopped; sounds like things are on track and your ER will be here before you know it :)

Hope everyone else had a nice weekend! I have my consult wednesday for acupuncture; still nervous, but hopefully it helps, even if it is just to get me more relaxed :)


----------



## wish2havbaby

michelle01 said:


> Whisper - Good luck with ER!!!
> 
> Wish - Glad to hear the bleeding stopped; sounds like things are on track and your ER will be here before you know it :)
> 
> Hope everyone else had a nice weekend! I have my consult wednesday for acupuncture; still nervous, but hopefully it helps, even if it is just to get me more relaxed :)

Hi Michelle - I hope everything goes well for the appointment.:thumbup: Don't be nervous. :hugs: I can't wait for ER already, I hope all my follies are growing well. I am so Happy.:flower:


----------



## Whisper82

Hey all! Some of you have asked how the trigger shot was - pretty easy. I did start to feel a little pressure over the weekend, but I only have one ovary, so it wasn't too bad. My left ovary was removed during emergency surgery when I was 24 because I had a football sized cyst. 

Anyway I had my ER this morning! 16 eggs from my one ovary! WOOT! :wohoo: RE said he was hoping for between six and eight. Now I am just anxious to see how many were mature and how many get fertilyzed. With 16 I am feeling confident that at least some will work out. Best news I've gotten for a while. :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Thats fantastic Whisper!! I cannot wait to hear your fertilisation report :)


----------



## shar13

Whisper82 said:


> Hey all! Some of you have asked how the trigger shot was - pretty easy. I did start to feel a little pressure over the weekend, but I only have one ovary, so it wasn't too bad. My left ovary was removed during emergency surgery when I was 24 because I had a football sized cyst.
> 
> Anyway I had my ER this morning! 16 eggs from my one ovary! WOOT! :wohoo: RE said he was hoping for between six and eight. Now I am just anxious to see how many were mature and how many get fertilyzed. With 16 I am feeling confident that at least some will work out. Best news I've gotten for a while. :happydance:

congrats whisper!!! thats soo exciting!!! im so happy your sharing this journey with us!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Shar- Yes I am feeling better as well too, It took me forever to get better too as I work in an ER and sooo many sick people. I prob should have not been there when I did go but oh well I am better no, hope you are getting better as well. And yes Im excited but nervous as well. And hopefully AF will go away soon, and nothing is ever normal fo rme either lol

Whisper- Thats awesome! Im so happy for you! Its going to turn out great I just know it. What dosage of follistim were you on?

Wish- Thats good you dont have anymore bleeding, and Im sure your eggs are growing just great!

Mich- let me know how the appt goes when you do go, I had it once awhile ago, they stuck two little needles and each leg, it was def weird but didnt hurt at all.

TCMC- Hope you are doing well

AFM- I go in tomorrow at 1115 for the saline in the uterus, and th nurse prac called me today and is ordering all my meds and they will talk to me more tomorrow, Im ready for the appt.


----------



## hockey24

Whisper - that is fantastic news!! 16 eggs from one ovary - amazing!!! I think your definitely going to have a few perfect embryos in there!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Whisper82 said:


> Hey all! Some of you have asked how the trigger shot was - pretty easy. I did start to feel a little pressure over the weekend, but I only have one ovary, so it wasn't too bad. My left ovary was removed during emergency surgery when I was 24 because I had a football sized cyst.
> 
> Anyway I had my ER this morning! 16 eggs from my one ovary! WOOT! :wohoo: RE said he was hoping for between six and eight. Now I am just anxious to see how many were mature and how many get fertilyzed. With 16 I am feeling confident that at least some will work out. Best news I've gotten for a while. :happydance:

WOOT WOOT WOOT :yipee::yipee:That is amazing. Wonderful news, I am so excited for you. Your ovary did an excellent job. Can't wait to hear about the fertilization report. Relax now. Take it easy. Was it painful or sore? Did you have general anaesthetic?


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi Everyone.
I just got back from my appointment with the FS.:winkwink: It was a hectic morning, 4injections in the morning and 45minute drive to the FS,:wacko: was so moody aswell since last night. Then mood suddenly changed while going to the FS, (must be the hormones). :wacko:I wasn't talking to my DH. Anyway, I've been stimming with the Gonal F for 5days now, and doctor said my follies look very good:happydance: and that I am doing a good job.:thumbup: I am so Happy now. He said that he moving up my ER for next monday or tuesday. That's 2-3 days earlier than he said first. I looked at my follies on the monitor this morning, I got so emotional:cry:, they doing so good. I hope they keep it up and grow more, so I have enough for myself and a recipient. 
I had some other bloods too. The left ovary has been twitching alot, doctor said it's because it's growing and expanding. The left one is very high up and is ducking abit,so that't abit of an issue. 
My next appt is on Thursday. 
Will check back later. keep well. Thanks for the support and thinking about me. :hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

sweetness - That's good that you feeling better.:flower: I hope AF will go away soon for you.:hugs: Good luck for your appt tomorro, hope everything goes well.:kiss:

Mish - hope you doing well.:hugs:

Hockey - Hope things are ok.:kiss:

Shar - Hope AF not over worrying you.:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing great.

xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Wish - That is great; sounds like your responding better then what they expected! Your ER is so close now ;) And as you get towards the end of stimming, you will just be ready to be done. As things grow the last couple days you feel so bloated and heavy, but your almost done!!!

I am doing good; for some reason I have been more tired then usual. Not sure what is going on, so I have been trying to get a little more sleep the past few days. Other then that, I am feeling great! Acu tomorrow night! And next Wednesday blood work to get started with lupron.


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks everyone for your support! Sweetness - I was on 300 IU of Bravelle daily for stimulation plus low dose HCG. Wish - The ER wasn't bad. I was under general anesthesia and just had a bit of soreness and cramping afterward. I can still feel a little pressure in my stomach which the nurse says is because my ovary is still huge. She says it will go away in a couple of days. 

So here's the fertilization report: of my 16 eggs, 10 were mature. They performed ICSI on all of those and 9 fertilyzed! The nurse said that is pretty good. I am tentatively scheduled for ET on Thursday, but they will let me know how the embryos are doing and will move the day if necessary. Well, I'm off to work! Hope it is a good day for everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## kchope

Whisper - You Go Girl! Awesome report on both eggs and fertilization report. You had more follies on 1 ovary than I get out of 2 - So happy for you! Fx for your ET - sounds like you will be our first warrior for 2WW!

Wish - sounds like all is well with you too! Good to hear those follies are growing! Fx for your ER next week! 

AFM, still have 11 more days of BCP so patiently waiting out the game for now. Though I'm stressing about my insurance as a red flag must of popped up with my meds order. I'll be on a higher does of follistim this time round and was informed that BCBS must review my history in order to grant the follistim order...here we go again! Trying not to stress too much about whether or not the drug will be covered. Looking forward to starting acupuncture tonight. Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## michelle01

Great report Whisper!! :)

I am curious how your acu goes kchope! I have my consult tomorrow evening and I am so nervous about it. And hopefully the insurance thing gets straightened out; BCBS is pretty good, that is who I have. I have not had any issues getting my meds filled and re-ordered when needed.


----------



## shar13

Sweetness_87 said:


> Shar- Yes I am feeling better as well too, It took me forever to get better too as I work in an ER and sooo many sick people. I prob should have not been there when I did go but oh well I am better no, hope you are getting better as well. And yes Im excited but nervous as well. And hopefully AF will go away soon, and nothing is ever normal fo rme either lol
> .

I also work in the ER! lol im hoping AF goes away too im already on cd8 lol
even the lady who did my nails today was asking me when I was having a baby...i wanted to kick her lol


----------



## shar13

awesome update whisper!! i dont even know how you manage work lol, i would be so anxious! im excitedd for your next 2 weeks to go fast!


----------



## hockey24

Whisper - that is a fantastic fertilization report!! :yipee::wohoo: So is that a 3 day transfer? 

KChope - I'm sure everything will get worked out with your insurance. I think that is just how they function - they like to cause you undue stress!! :grr: I've gone round and round with my people and in the end, its always worked out - but not without many phone calls and meltdowns!! :hissy:

AFM - still waiting on that witch! :witch: Its been 50 days since the D&C and no signs of her! I'm beginning to worry that this won't happen in 2012 if she doesn't show soon. Anyone know any secret vudu to start your period???? :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

shar13 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Shar- Yes I am feeling better as well too, It took me forever to get better too as I work in an ER and sooo many sick people. I prob should have not been there when I did go but oh well I am better no, hope you are getting better as well. And yes Im excited but nervous as well. And hopefully AF will go away soon, and nothing is ever normal fo rme either lol
> .
> 
> I also work in the ER! lol im hoping AF goes away too im already on cd8 lol
> even the lady who did my nails today was asking me when I was having a baby...i wanted to kick her lolClick to expand...

So are you planning on taking some time off work then? I know that when I am stimming and my ovaries are big they are going to put me at triage because im not going to be pulling patients up or wrestling with them (I work in an inner city hospital,lots of PCP, drugs etc) Im just glad my work is awesome and works with me! Also about th ecomment that nothing is never normal and I said me too well my point exactly, i went to have the saline flushed in my uterus and of course he said it is one of the most retoverted uterus he has saw. UGHHHH story of my life


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wish- Yes I am sooo glad I am feeling better! And period is done, and now I start Lupron 20u Fri. Ready to start stimming though!

Mich- hope the accu goes good! Also I am starting Lupron too, this Fri will be my first dose.

Whisper- WOW! thats awesome! You had a lot of eggs. I cant wait til they put some back in! I am also glad that our TWW will be shorter :)

KChope- Yes i soooo dislike the waiting game. Just wish I could start stims :) How much Follistim will you be on this time around

Hockey- Oh I wish I new someway to make it come. Hope it will be here sooooooon!

AFM- I went and had the sonohystergram today and of course I cant be normal. He said I have a really bad retroverted uterus but he said that was ok and he would make a note in my chart for when he does the ET. So we will seeeeee

Hope everyone eis doing good


----------



## hockey24

Sweetness - at least they know that you have a retroverted uterus so they can adjust accordingly - shouldn't be an issue at all!! :thumbup:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Sweetness - Sorry to hear about retroverted uterus. :hugs:
But as Hockey said - they will adjust accordingly. Don't stress. They know what they are doing.
Doctor told me thathe has to "pull my cervix down" to get to my left ovary because it's in a bad position and very high up(ooch):shrug:, I said don't tell me anymore." You making me scared, so do what you have to do." I don't want to stress. :nope: It's out of my control.:shrug:
So hang in there girl, it will be fine. Stay strong, you are a fighter. :flower:

Mich - Hope you had some good sleep and feeling much better. Good luck for your acupuncture appt. today.:thumbup:

Whisper - You went to work today?:thumbup: Go girl, you're a star. You sure you not Superwoman?:winkwink: Fert. report is excellent.:thumbup:
Is there alot of bleeding after ER? How many embryo's will you be putting back? You gonna be PUPO just now.:hugs::kiss:

Kchope - Thanks for keeping Fx for my ER.:hugs:
I am so excited. Don't stress about your insurance. Take oneday at a time. Good luck for your accup. appt tonight.:hugs:

Shar - You should really kick that women in the nail spa.:haha: Hang in there.:hugs:

Hockey - I hope AF comes soon. Sorry :shrug: don't know any vudu either.:kiss:

AFM - I can feel my left ovary twitching so much. And I am abit sore after ultrasound and internal exam yesterday. I feel so much heavier and my tummy is so bloated, I have to wear stretch pants. My arm is so bruised after blood tests yesterday. But I will do anything and go through any amount of pain to get my BFP.

Good luck ladies. Have a Great day.
xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - It is good they found out about your retroverted uterus, so they can do whatever necessary during ET! It sounds like things will still move forward and the more they know the better!

kchope - How did your acu appt go?

hockey - Hang in there; it took 5 1/2 weeks before my AF started after my d&c, so hopefully she starts soon for you. I wish there was something we could do to bring her on when you want too, and of course I can say don't stress too much, but honestly going through any of this is just that, stressful. :hugs:

wish - Only a few more days! Hang in there girl, the end is in sight and after ER the bloating and heaviness does go away!

Shar - WOW, that nail tech had some nerve! I hate when people say that kind of stuff, it is so insensitive. I think that sometimes they do not realize that what they are saying is hurtful. I get many family members, friends asking me when I am giving my son a sibling....it is so frustrating.

one - How are you doing?? 

So I have been on a new meal plan/workout for the past 3 weeks. Well last night, it finally caught up to me...I have been doing more high impact exercises then normal. Last night I could barely move I am in so much pain. I popped out my sacroiliac joint; this happened last October and sent me to 8 weeks of physical therapy! I have taken 800mg of ibuprofen this morning and going to the gym in 30 minutes to do the stretches/exercises to pop it back in place. At least I have acu tonight so I am hoping that can relax me a bit.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Take care of yourself Mish.:hugs: Be careful. Hope you will feel better soon. :flower:It sounds so painful.ooch


----------



## Whisper82

Hockey - We are tentatively scheduled for a three day transfer. They said they will see how the embryos are doing and make the decision tomorrow morning. 

Wish - Oh boy I have not felt like superwoman lately! I feel like I can't do anything productive because of how focused I am on this process. :wacko: My house is a mess right now! We are planning to transfer two embryos. I am fine with that because I would be stoked if we happened to have twins. I only had a little bleeding with egg transfer. The biggest bummer has been how bloated and crampy I have been. Ugh. 

Michelle - Way to go on being so motivated on the exercise! Hope the pain goes away soon. At least you know you worked it really hard!

Sweetness - I think you are definitely due to have some good news start rolling in soon. Law of averages and all..... :hugs: Your doc will take care of you. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on three day vs five day ET? Just wondering what you have heard/done in the past.


----------



## kchope

Michelle - I was definitely pleased with acu appt last night! I'm always a little skeptical of new places and such but the acupuncturist had a great personality which helped ease my mind. At your consult you will probably get the same spiel I did about eating healthy, exercise, water intake and organic foods which we've all been doing already. When the needle went into my forehead I could definitely feel the couped up stess! He also taped my feet (which is very new to me) and said I need to keep this on for 3 days I look lovely today in my flats and white tape - thankfully nobody has said anything yet!

Hockey - You were so right! Meds have been granted approval (though only until 10/2013) I'm so sorry AF has not arrived yet. So dang frustrating when you want to get on with the next step. I really don't have any ideas for making it start? I'm wondering if your hormones are still out of wack? When I had my MC AF was only 1 week late which even I was surprised by that but everyone is so different. Hang in there maybe a couple mile run will help?

Sweetness - don't worry about your retro U :) you're in good hands!

Whisper - For my #1 IVF I had a 3 day transfer because I only had 3 embies and couldn't risk the 5 day. I did get a BFP with 3 day. I've heard 5 day transfer is really good with a lot of + outcomes it just depends on how well everything is going when the take a peek

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I am sorry I havent posted much, with work and family commitments my life has been crazy, in a good way. 

I have been stalking and of course rooting you all on! I have nothing new to report w/me same old stuff going on. I have been so bloated since my failed IVF, not sure what that's about, I went to a new OBGYN for a annual, they did a u/s and nothing was out of place, lol. I've also told my acupunturist and asked her to work her magic. Perhaps, its from the DHEA? its the only thing different I've been taking. I have my appt with my RE next Thursday for the biopsy and to discuss my next protocol.

Michelle, how was acupunture or do you have to tonight? Good luck and if you dont feel anything today, give it more time!

I'm sorry I didnt do personals. I promise this weekend, I will sit down and catch-up on all the posts..It does not mean I am nothing thinking about all of you! xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies, want to join this thread as the thread I was in is booming with BFPs from most of the other girls, not me. 

I am doing a FET in November (hopefully).. I just started Provera to induce AF then I will start on estrace and progesterone inserts for the FET. I'm scheduled the week of Nov 12 :)
I have had 3 failed IVF, including one BFP w/ mc at 7wks and most recently a "chemical" pregnancy. I meet with my RE tomorrow to discuss things. :) looking forward to all of our BFPS!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mobaby- Welcome and you will get a BFP that will stick! Also if you dont mind me asking what is a unicornuate uterus?

Mich- Hope your accupuncture went well!

One- I totally understand with being so busy! Well I hope that your bloating goes away. 

KChope- How are you doing?

Whisper- Sorry dont know about the 3 and 5 day transfer but looked like kc answered your question pretty well, Also how are you doing as well?

Wish- Man that sounds supper uncomfortable but again Im also willing to do anything to have our first BFP ever.

Hockey- hope all is going good!

AFM- THANK YOU LADIES soooooo much for helping me not be so upset with the retroverted uterus thing. Also my meds will be here tomorrow and oh my there is A LOT of them, it is crazy we take ALL of this


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! I'm new to the IVF journey and would like to join your thread. DH and I have been trying for about 18 months with assistance due to severe endometriosis. We've done several IUIs with Clomid and then Femara, all BFN. Finally, we have decided to do IVF, which is not covered by our insurance. I'm doing the sonohysterogram (saline ultrasound) this afternoon and then calling with my next cycle in early Nov. to begin the meds. It's all a little overwhelming, but I am glad to be moving forward.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Sweetness. It's a congenital abnormality where only half of the uterus forms. I didn't find this out until after 2 rounds of ivf. I went to have my fibroid removed b/c it grew to 10cm and I was in pain and surprise! I have a large right half and I had a tiny left half with a functioning Fallopian tube but unfortunately that put me at significant risk for pregnancy in the malformed side and if that happened I would lose my uterus. So he took it away. I have a right sided uterus 2 ovaries and 1 tube connected to the normal half. Doctor says the abnormality shouldn't affect ivf and just looking at my anatomy from the inside and with saline sonogram he sees no reason why I can't carry on with a normal pregnancy. 
Our main reason is male factor due to surgeries dh had as a child on both testicles. My fertility is 100% normal and so far we have no reasons for ivf to fail as everything has been spot on. Okay I know that's more than you asked :) but that's sort of my story! I did put it all out there in my blog if you are interested :)


----------



## shar13

[/QUOTE]

So are you planning on taking some time off work then? I know that when I am stimming and my ovaries are big they are going to put me at triage because im not going to be pulling patients up or wrestling with them (I work in an inner city hospital,lots of PCP, drugs etc) Im just glad my work is awesome and works with me! Also about th ecomment that nothing is never normal and I said me too well my point exactly, i went to have the saline flushed in my uterus and of course he said it is one of the most retoverted uterus he has saw. UGHHHH story of my life[/QUOTE]

I think the whole work this is some of the anxiety I have lol, most of my nurses know what Im going through its amazing how many have gone through the same thing and are a great support. I just spoke to my supervisor today to inform her and ot let her know whats going on. Im sure they will work with me, they did with the other woman who went though this too.... 

I also just had the saline in the uterus... i found it sooo uncomfortable, no worries about your retoverted uterus, at least you know ahead of time and they can plan accordingly! :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

morning ladies,
i just wanted to pop in and say a huge big thank u to u allfor the support this last week:hugs: 
i have been popping in and out keeping up to date with where everyone is at but haven't had the heart to join in i haven't stopped crying this past week, me and DH both after our little puppy died.:cry: it has broken our hearts.

one good thing is that we are moving house so that has been helping to keep us distracted and gets us away from the constant reminder. its also helped the time to pass until my next appointment with FS which is 1 week from today. im nervously excited about going to pick up meds and finally get started. feeling quite bloated since have been on BCP for 23 days now but its all worth it if we get our BFP.:flower:

hope u are all doing well and im keeping u all in my thoughts and prayers that this will be our time :hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi everyone:flower:

Just got back from the RE just now. Good news so far. follies are doing good:thumbup:, the biggest is about 16mm :winkwink:and I am on day 7 of stimms. Said lining is good too:thumbup:. 
Having alot of cramping pains on my left ovary and the pain is going down my thigh aswell :cry:. Doctor said that the left ovary is stuck in. Next appt. will be on Saturday. ER is scheduled for Monday.:happydance: I am very bloated and in pain. I am now back at work and just finish see of of my patients already.


xoxo


----------



## wish2havbaby

Whisper - Sorry it's hard to concentrate. This consumes so much of my day aswell. Even when I dream, I dream that I am pregnant, Just try to take things easy.:hugs:

Kchope - it's nice to hear you letting go of sum stress through your acupuncture and that you had a good appt.:thumbup:

one - no problem. It's good that you've been busy.:kiss:

Mobaby - welcome. I hope appt goes well today at the RE.

Sweetness - good news about the meds arrival.:happydance: Take one day at a time and seperate each week, so you don't see to much. It's less stressful.

Lotus Blossom - Welcome. hope your appt went well. :hugs:

Shar - Take one day at a time.:hugs:

tcmc - Thanks for praying for us. It's good that you are distracted, time will move much faster. Few more nights sleep before your appt next week.

AFM - got to take 2Menopur tomorrow and Saturday, it looks painful. I wonder how I am going to inject my butt? The thigh injection sounds much more painful.:wacko: I packed my bag for ER on Monday already.:thumbup:


keep well ladies.


----------



## hockey24

Congrats on the great RE visit Wish2havbaby!! Sounds like everything is progressing along quite well!! Can't wait for Monday!!:happydance::happydance:

Definitely avoid the thigh shots - very very painful!!! Depending on where your shot needs to go, if its the upper quadrant of your butt, that is very do-able by yourself, just takes a little more effort - but definitely less painful than the thigh! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - I am again sorry about your pup :hugs: At least you have some distraction in the meantime.

Welcome Lotus; sorry about your long journey. Hopefully IVF will be the ticket for you ;)

wish - YAY for a great appt; 16mm is a good size and means you are that much closer. Awesome ER is Monday :)

Sweetness - YAY for meds coming!!!

Hi Mobaby! We both deserve our BFP!

Hope everyone else is doing good!

one - I did not get to my acu appt; so frustrating....read below.

Tuesday evening I started having HORRIBLE back pain. It was still bad yesterday and started having pain in my lower right abdomen. I finally went to the walk-in clinic yesterday afternoon and ruled out my SI joint which I thought it was. They sent me to the ER; so I went there, they did an u/s, ct scan, etc... They found a 2cm cyst on my right ovary and some fluid around my uterus. It is causing me so much pain, they had to give me morphine and sent me home with pain meds. This morning my entire back is achy. I have to follow-up with my OB today, but last year I had a 4cm cyst on my left ovary and never felt a thing. SO why would this small cyst bother me this bad and now I am so scared it will post-pone my cycle; I have an appt next Wednesday for blood and to start lupron. Anyone have this before; I am really worried. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wish2havbaby

hockey24 said:


> Congrats on the great RE visit Wish2havbaby!! Sounds like everything is progressing along quite well!! Can't wait for Monday!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely avoid the thigh shots - very very painful!!! Depending on where your shot needs to go, if its the upper quadrant of your butt, that is very do-able by yourself, just takes a little more effort - but definitely less painful than the thigh! :thumbup:

Thank you so much Hockey. I am afraid to inject my thigh. How must I inject my butt. Thinking of marking it with a pen, then standing by mirror, so I can try and see where to inject. They said intramuscular injcetion, and 3/4 of the needle depth. o gosh, I am so afraid.:cry:


----------



## wish2havbaby

O dear Mish. I am so Sorry to hear about the cyst. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and this doesn't affect your cycle. I hope your FS can help with situation. I am praying:baby: for you to get better soon and to get your BFP soon too. 
Not too sure about the affects of the cyst.:shrug:

Hope you get better soon. :kiss:


----------



## Whisper82

michelle01 said:


> tcmc - I am again sorry about your pup :hugs: At least you have some distraction in the meantime.
> 
> Welcome Lotus; sorry about your long journey. Hopefully IVF will be the ticket for you ;)
> 
> wish - YAY for a great appt; 16mm is a good size and means you are that much closer. Awesome ER is Monday :)
> 
> Sweetness - YAY for meds coming!!!
> 
> Hi Mobaby! We both deserve our BFP!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> one - I did not get to my acu appt; so frustrating....read below.
> 
> Tuesday evening I started having HORRIBLE back pain. It was still bad yesterday and started having pain in my lower right abdomen. I finally went to the walk-in clinic yesterday afternoon and ruled out my SI joint which I thought it was. They sent me to the ER; so I went there, they did an u/s, ct scan, etc... They found a 2cm cyst on my right ovary and some fluid around my uterus. It is causing me so much pain, they had to give me morphine and sent me home with pain meds. This morning my entire back is achy. I have to follow-up with my OB today, but last year I had a 4cm cyst on my left ovary and never felt a thing. SO why would this small cyst bother me this bad and now I am so scared it will post-pone my cycle; I have an appt next Wednesday for blood and to start lupron. Anyone have this before; I am really worried. Thanks in advance!

So sorry Michelle! I had a really huge ovarian cyst years ago. Mine was 13 x 9 x 7 cm and I didn't even know that I had it until I started having really bad pain one night (like throwing up bad). When I asked the doctor why it hurt so bad, he said it had twisted on itself and was "dying." My impression was that it is not uncommon for them to hurt. Hurts like crazy doesn't it?! I hope they can take care of it without affecting your cycle! So hard to keep having delays! My thoughts/prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Michelle!! :) :) :HUGS: 

cant wait until we both see our well deserved BFPS!! And the rest of us! Special baby dust to those on 3+ cycle!!! :)


----------



## Whisper82

Welcome to Lotus and Mo! 

Hey everyone - just got my embryo report. 1 poor, 2 fair, 5 good, and 1 excellent. All nine are still hanging in there! I go in today for the embryo transfer! :happydance: The nurse says that my RE prefers three day transfers so that is what we are doing. I am a little worried about whether they will be able to do the transfer today because of the whole "fluid in my uterus" thing from last week. Plus, I am still feeling bloated and crampy from the ER. I am hoping there is nothing horribly wrong with me. :wacko: I will give an update later on how things went. I am praying for you all!


----------



## hockey24

Good luck Whisper!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes and how many frozen's you have!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tcmc

Mich- hopefully the pain will ease soon and u can go ahead with ur next cycle Fx'd for u:hugs:

Whisper- congrats on the report:thumbup: GL with transfer looking forward to hearing how it all goes:hugs:

Wish-that sounds like a painful injection i hope its not too bad GL :hugs:

Mobaby & Lotus - Welcome:flower:

hope everyone else is doing well, its getting busy in here and hard to keep up to everyone :haha:


----------



## Em260

Hi Ladies, I would love to join in. We are moving to IVF after receiving news from my RE that I have a large cyst on my ovary. I only have one ovary so I am hoping to get some eggs and freeze embryos to use after my surgery to remove the cyst in case my entire ovary has to be removed. I have my IVF orientation next Tuesday and could be starting stims as early as next friday. I've been reading through this thread and have learned to so much from you all already :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girls, back from RE:
Had my WTH appt with RE today. He said just what I thought he was going to say. I asked if additional testing was necessary for me and he said no as he doesnt think it has anything to do with anything else. He said my uterus is no cause for concern. It could be a hormonal imbalance causing these things not to implant which is where the FET comes into play. He went over all the cycles with me and said everything has been pefect (except the part where I dont take home a baby). He could sense that I was a little annoyed (he said I feel like there is something you want to say) and I HATE I was that way but I had to be that way in order not to cry in front of him again. I didnt want to cry and I didnt. DH wasnt there with me as I went right after work (I work in the same building). I did get caught off guard when he said he only wanted to transfer 1 embryo. Yep, just 1!! He told me its ultimately my choice as we could do 2, 3 or 4 which would probably result in a small crop of children and would be bad (and I would never do more than 2), but he strongly recommends only 1. He said my situation is a little different now. (Yay I am in the multiple failed IVF category now, sigh). He went over all the risk of multiples, which is increased in a patient with a unicornuate uterus. I dont know how I feel about this right now. I have to try to absorb what he said because I have been soooo focused on transferring 2 that I haven't stopped to think about just 1. I told him I would let him know soon (but how do I do that when I never get to talk to him on the phone?? I dont want to tell the nurse!!!). DH is on board with 1. I have had my heart set on twins and maybe thats the problem. He said there is a high chance that if 2 take and I start to miscarry 1 then both would be gone and he does not want to see this happen. I asked him what happens if I transfer all 4 and we dont have a baby?? He said he didnt like to think that because he believes that one of those 4 will be our take home baby but he started talking about what to do briefly and it was to much to take in. So he said he is being very optimistic right now and I should be to. I am trying to be and I am glad he is hopeful. He asked if I needed a break, and I dont. I would be more of a basket case if I had to wait! (And I may have to if miss AF doesnt cooporate)! :)


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Sounds like an awesome report! You will be PUPO today :happydance:

Hi Em! Sorry about your complications with your cyst. I am dealing with one right now and it is so painful.

I did talk to the nurse and she said to take it easy for a few more days; hopefully the cyst will go away on its own over the next few days/week. I am feeling nauseated today from it, but they said it could be the pain meds.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies I will get caught up on everyone tonight but quick question. How long after ET do we get our beta cause I remember it not being the full 14 days


----------



## MoBaby

At 14 dpo which is 9dp5dt or 11dp3dt. For my fet is 2 weeks from transfer!! Ugh!!

Oh some clinics wait 2 weeks after fresh transfer also for some weird reason


----------



## hockey24

Whisper how did the transfer go?


----------



## shar13

tcmc said:


> morning ladies,
> i just wanted to pop in and say a huge big thank u to u allfor the support this last week:hugs:
> i have been popping in and out keeping up to date with where everyone is at but haven't had the heart to join in i haven't stopped crying this past week, me and DH both after our little puppy died.:cry: it has broken our hearts.
> 
> one good thing is that we are moving house so that has been helping to keep us distracted and gets us away from the constant reminder. its also helped the time to pass until my next appointment with FS which is 1 week from today. im nervously excited about going to pick up meds and finally get started. feeling quite bloated since have been on BCP for 23 days now but its all worth it if we get our BFP.:flower:
> 
> hope u are all doing well and im keeping u all in my thoughts and prayers that this will be our time :hugs:

I am so sorry about your puppy, I hope the new house brings you new luck and something to keep you busy and occupied, and keep you going, try and keep your head up.. I know eaasier said then done :hugs:



wish2havbaby said:


> Hi everyone:flower:
> 
> Just got back from the RE just now. Good news so far. follies are doing good:thumbup:, the biggest is about 16mm :winkwink:and I am on day 7 of stimms. Said lining is good too:thumbup:.
> Having alot of cramping pains on my left ovary and the pain is going down my thigh aswell :cry:. Doctor said that the left ovary is stuck in. Next appt. will be on Saturday. ER is scheduled for Monday.:happydance: I am very bloated and in pain. I am now back at work and just finish see of of my patients already.
> 
> 
> xoxo

wish im sooo happy to hear your good report! I hope your feeling okay, Im on edge at working hoping to hear a report on how you made out!! stay rested and relaxed!! <3 :hugs:



Em260 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would love to join in. We are moving to IVF after receiving news from my RE that I have a large cyst on my ovary. I only have one ovary so I am hoping to get some eggs and freeze embryos to use after my surgery to remove the cyst in case my entire ovary has to be removed. I have my IVF orientation next Tuesday and could be starting stims as early as next friday. I've been reading through this thread and have learned to so much from you all already :)

Welcome!!! It can be scary finding out about having to go through IVF, I cried the whole appointment at the drs when I found out, just trry aand be positive and keep moving forward :)


Update on me.... Im on cd10 of light bleeding.. which annoys me extremly and is constently on my mind, Im hoping that this doesnt mess up the fact that Im starting provera on Novemeber 1st to bring on another period so im on sched.? Has anyone had to do that?? my body is so indecisive when it comes to AF I wonder if it is okay for me to start the provera even though my period would have been only 2 weeks early and who knows might still be then lol.....

end rant- :coffee: thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey shar I'm in provera now to make me cycle when my clinic does.... I normally ovulate on my own and have normal cycles but to be in track and since they checked at cd 20 and no ovulation they put me on it.


----------



## michelle01

Shar - We are here to listen to you rant, so rant away ;) I never used provera, so I cannot help answer that, but hopefully things get better for you.

Whisper - How did everything go?

Sweetness - My clinic waits 2 weeks for your beta, but they do that for me because I had to take boosters of hcg and if they did the beta sooner, it could be a false positive. I think every clinic is different.

Hope everyone else is doing good!

I am still in pain today, so working from home again. I wonder if the ER misdiagnosed me? Yea, I have a small cyst, but seriously a 2cm cyst should not be causing me this much pain. If I try to pull my right knee towards my chest, the pain is unbearable! It hurts with anything I do; sit, stand, lay down, walk, etc... I don't know what to do. I keep taking pain meds and using the heating pad, but I have to go back to work Monday. I am at a loss :(


----------



## shar13

MoBaby said:


> Hey shar I'm in provera now to make me cycle when my clinic does.... I normally ovulate on my own and have normal cycles but to be in track and since they checked at cd 20 and no ovulation they put me on it.

Thanks Mo! that info made me feel much better, I still find it uneasy that there are ways for the dr's to mold us on a schedule they need lol, but I guess we should be thankful they can!



michelle01 said:


> Shar - We are here to listen to you rant, so rant away ;) I never used provera, so I cannot help answer that, but hopefully things get better for you.
> 
> Whisper - How did everything go?
> 
> Sweetness - My clinic waits 2 weeks for your beta, but they do that for me because I had to take boosters of hcg and if they did the beta sooner, it could be a false positive. I think every clinic is different.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> I am still in pain today, so working from home again. I wonder if the ER misdiagnosed me? Yea, I have a small cyst, but seriously a 2cm cyst should not be causing me this much pain. If I try to pull my right knee towards my chest, the pain is unbearable! It hurts with anything I do; sit, stand, lay down, walk, etc... I don't know what to do. I keep taking pain meds and using the heating pad, but I have to go back to work Monday. I am at a loss :(

i hope you feel better, I have heard any cyst could be painful reguardless of size, I hope your pain meds catch up and give you some relief. Hopefully your weekend gets better and you will be good to go monday :hugs:

I probably wont be on much this weekend, were going camping with some friends, lol it supposed to get cold! what was I thinking lol! Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi everyone:winkwink:

Shar -Thank you so much. It's such a wonderful feeling to have such great support from you. Trying to stay relaxed. Atleast I will have Sunday to rest, because I work Saturday's. So busy , trying to get most of the stuff done. So sorry that AF is still worrying you. Our bodies always go all silly when we really want things to go our way. Hope you have a wonderful weekend camping.:hugs:

Whisper - Hope everything went well. Cant wait to read your post.:kiss:

Mish - Hope you are doing much better and not in too much of pain and nausea.:hugs:

tcmc - All the best with moving house.

Em - Hi. welcome. Good luck with appt at RE next week. Hope everything works out well for you and that you have enough eggs from your one ovary.stay strong.:hugs:

mobaby - take time to absorb what the doctor said so that you can make the right decision. I pray you will get your BFP.:kiss:

Sweetness - I am not sure about when to do the beta, but I think between 9-11 days will be correct.:hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

AFM 

I did my injection on my buttock this morning. Was abit scary but I got through it. I will do anything to get my BFP. I have some real bad pains all day and night long on my left side. It's very painful but I am just trying to manage till ER on Monday. Just around the bend. Shew.:happydance: My next appt for scan and to check follies is tomorrow, so I pray everything is still going well.:baby:
I have been really tired lately and feeling so :sleep:. Just can't wait to finish work and get home to relax, I really feel like I am carrying golf balls around.

Baby :dust: to all of us.

Enjoy your weekend ladies. Keep well.


----------



## want2conceive

thought I'd post in here too, since I'm in this group. Just transfered our eggs yesterday. This is our 2nd IVF attempt. I am 39yo, my DH is 34yo and we have been TTC for almost 8yrs. Done Laperoscopy, 3 IUI's and the first IVF attempt. 

Hoping for a miracle on our 2nd attempt.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Good luck want2conceive 

Congrats on being PUPO:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Welcome want2concieve! Congrats on being PUPO! How many did you transfer?

Wish - Glad you got through the injection ;) ER, OMG, it is just around the corner!!!! Good luck Monday.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Thank you Mich. I am both nervous and excited. I pray everything goes well and I have enough good quality eggs for me and a a person I am going to egg share with. Thanks for wishing me good luck.

How are you feeling? Are you starting with the meds next week?


----------



## want2conceive

wish2havbaby said:


> Good luck want2conceive
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO:hugs:




michelle01 said:


> Welcome want2concieve! Congrats on being PUPO! How many did you transfer?
> 
> Wish - Glad you got through the injection ;) ER, OMG, it is just around the corner!!!! Good luck Monday.

Thanks and good luck to everyone on here too. 

Michelle, we transfered 4 eggs because of my age(39yo).


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Can I join in?? I am going to be doing an IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November. 

I had my IVF & ICSI phone cosultation early this morning and it went well. The Dr was running a little late but he was polite and called me back, He apologized for being late. He got stuck with a patient. 

So the DR gave me a 40% chance of success for the IVF & ICSI cycle and confirmed that I would be able to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November, so I am happy about that!!:thumbup: I have to start on 300 units of Gonadotropins on CD 21 of my current October cycle. 

I also spoke to billing and the girl was very nice and she is sending me a break down of the costs for the IVF & ICSI cycle and she is sending me detailed info about the medications I have to take with pricing information. I should be able to get a 15% military discount because my husband is army. 

I need to have all of my medications ordered by next Friday 10/26 so I have time to get everything ready for my November cycle!!! We are only paying for one IVF & ICSI cycle so I am praying it works the first time. But if it that doesn't work than hopefully I will have alot of embryos to freeze and we can move on to do a frozen embryo transfer which doesn't cost anything as long as we do it within one year of the IVF ICSI cycle. All I have to pay for is the monitoring fee and medications which the billing office lady said range about 200 to 300 dollars for a FET cycle, so it isn't to bad!! So please keep your fingers crossed that either the first IVF cycle is a success or that I have alot of eggs and healthy embryos to freeze so we get additional attempts without needing to start over from scratch again. DH & me can only afford to pay for one full cycle up front right now.

The DR said that for a women my age and based on my medical background I should make on average about 6 to 20 eggs for this first cycle!!! I really hope it is more on the higher side!!! :thumbup: The DR said they will normally transfer about 2 to 3 embryos but it will all depend on how healthy the embryos are. I am super excited but also terrified it won't work all at the same time because of the huge cost!! I think the odds are on my side for success though, or at least alot of frozen embryos for us to try another time or two if we need to!!! Please keep your fingers crossed and send me lots of good luck that this is ging to work for me and DH!!!:thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join in?? I am going to be doing an IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November.
> 
> I had my IVF & ICSI phone cosultation early this morning and it went well. The Dr was running a little late but he was polite and called me back, He apologized for being late. He got stuck with a patient.
> 
> So the DR gave me a 40% chance of success for the IVF & ICSI cycle and confirmed that I would be able to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November, so I am happy about that!!:thumbup: I have to start on 300 units of Gonadotropins on CD 21 of my current October cycle.
> 
> I also spoke to billing and the girl was very nice and she is sending me a break down of the costs for the IVF & ICSI cycle and she is sending me detailed info about the medications I have to take with pricing information. I should be able to get a 15% military discount because my husband is army.
> 
> I need to have all of my medications ordered by next Friday 10/26 so I have time to get everything ready for my November cycle!!! We are only paying for one IVF & ICSI cycle so I am praying it works the first time. But if it that doesn't work than hopefully I will have alot of embryos to freeze and we can move on to do a frozen embryo transfer which doesn't cost anything as long as we do it within one year of the IVF ICSI cycle. All I have to pay for is the monitoring fee and medications which the billing office lady said range about 200 to 300 dollars for a FET cycle, so it isn't to bad!! So please keep your fingers crossed that either the first IVF cycle is a success or that I have alot of eggs and healthy embryos to freeze so we get additional attempts without needing to start over from scratch again. DH & me can only afford to pay for one full cycle up front right now.
> 
> The DR said that for a women my age and based on my medical background I should make on average about 6 to 20 eggs for this first cycle!!! I really hope it is more on the higher side!!! :thumbup: The DR said they will normally transfer about 2 to 3 embryos but it will all depend on how healthy the embryos are. I am super excited but also terrified it won't work all at the same time because of the huge cost!! I think the odds are on my side for success though, or at least alot of frozen embryos for us to try another time or two if we need to!!! Please keep your fingers crossed and send me lots of good luck that this is ging to work for me and DH!!!:thumbup:

be as calm and worry free as you possibly can because I think less stress allows us to produce more eggs. Our 1st IVF I was stressed(you could also say a little obsessed with IVF too). I was 37yo and produced only 14 eggs. This time, our 2nd IVF I tried not to worry about anything and definately not get stressed over anything. Kind of "let the apples fall where they may" sort of speak and even though I am now 39yo I produced 25 eggs. almost twice as many and taking less medication then I did the first time. 

We transfered 4eggs yesterday and are still hoping for our miracle, and hope this 2nd IVF did the trick.

But remember less stress = more eggs!


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join in?? I am going to be doing an IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November.
> 
> I had my IVF & ICSI phone cosultation early this morning and it went well. The Dr was running a little late but he was polite and called me back, He apologized for being late. He got stuck with a patient.
> 
> So the DR gave me a 40% chance of success for the IVF & ICSI cycle and confirmed that I would be able to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November, so I am happy about that!!:thumbup: I have to start on 300 units of Gonadotropins on CD 21 of my current October cycle.
> 
> I also spoke to billing and the girl was very nice and she is sending me a break down of the costs for the IVF & ICSI cycle and she is sending me detailed info about the medications I have to take with pricing information. I should be able to get a 15% military discount because my husband is army.
> 
> I need to have all of my medications ordered by next Friday 10/26 so I have time to get everything ready for my November cycle!!! We are only paying for one IVF & ICSI cycle so I am praying it works the first time. But if it that doesn't work than hopefully I will have alot of embryos to freeze and we can move on to do a frozen embryo transfer which doesn't cost anything as long as we do it within one year of the IVF ICSI cycle. All I have to pay for is the monitoring fee and medications which the billing office lady said range about 200 to 300 dollars for a FET cycle, so it isn't to bad!! So please keep your fingers crossed that either the first IVF cycle is a success or that I have alot of eggs and healthy embryos to freeze so we get additional attempts without needing to start over from scratch again. DH & me can only afford to pay for one full cycle up front right now.
> 
> The DR said that for a women my age and based on my medical background I should make on average about 6 to 20 eggs for this first cycle!!! I really hope it is more on the higher side!!! :thumbup: The DR said they will normally transfer about 2 to 3 embryos but it will all depend on how healthy the embryos are. I am super excited but also terrified it won't work all at the same time because of the huge cost!! I think the odds are on my side for success though, or at least alot of frozen embryos for us to try another time or two if we need to!!! Please keep your fingers crossed and send me lots of good luck that this is ging to work for me and DH!!!:thumbup:
> 
> be as calm and worry free as you possibly can because I think less stress allows us to produce more eggs. Our 1st IVF I was stressed(you could also say a little obsessed with IVF too). I was 37yo and produced only 14 eggs. This time, our 2nd IVF I tried not to worry about anything and definately not get stressed over anything. Kind of "let the apples fall where they may" sort of speak and even though I am now 39yo I produced 25 eggs. almost twice as many and taking less medication then I did the first time.
> 
> We transfered 4eggs yesterday and are still hoping for our miracle, and hope this 2nd IVF did the trick.
> 
> But remember less stress = more eggs!Click to expand...

Thanks for the warm welcome and for some really great advice!!!:hugs::flower:

I am going to try my best to relax and take it easy....be stress free for this IVF cycle!!! :thumbup: 

Good luck and tons of baby dust to you hun!!! I hope you get your BFP and your cycle is a success!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

Welcome wannabe! I agree, less stress, but easier said then done!

Want - I will be 39 in January; my first IVF I got 9 eggs and second one only 10. My egg quality is OK, I was just a slow responder to the meds. I am hoping this third time they get more. They are almost tripling my follistum amount. I am also going to acupuncture for a consult Monday and thinking about a massage now before ET; thanks to Mobaby's suggesting it in another thread. I wanted to transfer more embies last cycle, but only 2 made it to day 5. Hoping that you get your BFP from this cycle! Four transferred should give you a good shot at it and maybe even multiples ;)

I have an appt in about 1 hour to see what is gonig on; my pain is just still there, not getting any better. It hurts to sit, stand, lay down, move, etc... hopefully I will get some answers soon. I will post later once I find out what is going on.


----------



## Whisper82

Welcome Want2 and Wannabe!

Want2 - I also transferred embryos yesterday! 

So the ET went well. I was so scared I would have fluid in my uterus and my RE would not be able to do it. My RE was also a little concerned that I was hyperstimulating. However, when we did the ultrasound, my uterus was clear and there were no signs of hyperstimulation. So we went ahead with the ET! Whatever the result, I am so glad we at least get a shot at it this month. Of course I will still be totally devastated if it doesn't work. The RE and embryologist felt good about the two embryos we transferred. Let the TWW begin!


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Whisper! Your PUPO!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!!! :flower:

@Michelle. I hope you feel better and that your pain goes away soon!!:hugs::hugs: Good luck with you current cycle!!! I hope it ends with your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Whisper, Congrats on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed and good luck that you will go on and have a H&H 9 months!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tcmc

YAY!! congrats on being PUPO whisper :happydance:

DH and i are going to the cinema tonight to see "The campaign" its supposed to be funny so will be good to chill eat popcorn and have a laugh :haha: have a good weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Welcome wannabe! I agree, less stress, but easier said then done!
> 
> Want - I will be 39 in January; my first IVF I got 9 eggs and second one only 10. My egg quality is OK, I was just a slow responder to the meds. I am hoping this third time they get more. They are almost tripling my follistum amount. I am also going to acupuncture for a consult Monday and thinking about a massage now before ET; thanks to Mobaby's suggesting it in another thread. I wanted to transfer more embies last cycle, but only 2 made it to day 5. Hoping that you get your BFP from this cycle! Four transferred should give you a good shot at it and maybe even multiples ;)
> 
> I have an appt in about 1 hour to see what is gonig on; my pain is just still there, not getting any better. It hurts to sit, stand, lay down, move, etc... hopefully I will get some answers soon. I will post later once I find out what is going on.

Hi Michelle, during our first IVF like I said we had 14eggs but only 2 made it to day 5, this time even the Dr.(who isn't the same dr. that did the first IVF but saw our results) was astonished at how many eggs we had. Out of the 25, 14 made it to the transfer day. we transfered 4. I think the first IVF I was very stressed and like I said obsessed. I really think that the difference in how our dr. approached our 2nd IVF having me take less meds and me being less stressful attributed to having more fertil eggs. Hope this helps a bit.

Good luck at your appointment and hope you come back with great news. Lots of baby dust to you hun!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Welcome Want2 and Wannabe!
> 
> Want2 - I also transferred embryos yesterday!
> 
> So the ET went well. I was so scared I would have fluid in my uterus and my RE would not be able to do it. My RE was also a little concerned that I was hyperstimulating. However, when we did the ultrasound, my uterus was clear and there were no signs of hyperstimulation. So we went ahead with the ET! Whatever the result, I am so glad we at least get a shot at it this month. Of course I will still be totally devastated if it doesn't work. The RE and embryologist felt good about the two embryos we transferred. Let the TWW begin!

great so we are ET buddies. Same transfer day(Oct 18th) and test day(Nov 1st). Lots of baby dust to you hun!


----------



## Phantom710

New joiner here :)

I'm a surro doing IVF try #2 late Nov. Early Dec. 

We just found out on monday that we're having a chemical/early miscarriage.

4 frosties left, so here goes.....


----------



## MoBaby

Hi phantom!

Really sorry about your miscarriage :(


----------



## michelle01

Yay Whisper, you are PUPO :happydance:

That is a great amount of eggs want! I hope we get more this time around; just need to figure out how to stay calm and not so stressed/obsessed.

Hi Phantom - Sorry about your last IVF cycle. Hopefully round 2 is all you need ;)

I went to my dr; had more x-rays done and waiting for him to call me either tonight or tomorrow morning. He thinks it is my hip, possibly a fracture or tear. I actually started crying in the office when I went to push on the area to show him where it hurt :dohh: I pushed too hard and OMG, it hurt! Now I wait and see what the x-ray shows.


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Yay Whisper, you are PUPO :happydance:
> 
> That is a great amount of eggs want! I hope we get more this time around; just need to figure out how to stay calm and not so stressed/obsessed.
> 
> Hi Phantom - Sorry about your last IVF cycle. Hopefully round 2 is all you need ;)
> 
> I went to my dr; had more x-rays done and waiting for him to call me either tonight or tomorrow morning. He thinks it is my hip, possibly a fracture or tear. I actually started crying in the office when I went to push on the area to show him where it hurt :dohh: I pushed too hard and OMG, it hurt! Now I wait and see what the x-ray shows.

hope everything comes back ok and it's only a tear and not a fracture hun!


----------



## want2conceive

Phantom710 said:


> New joiner here :)
> 
> I'm a surro doing IVF try #2 late Nov. Early Dec.
> 
> We just found out on monday that we're having a chemical/early miscarriage.
> 
> 4 frosties left, so here goes.....

Sorry to hear hun, and lots of baby dust for your 2nd attempt. Keep spirits high and stress low!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Holy moly it's been hectic lately and also welcome to everyone that just started this thread!

Whisper I'm soooo excited now just the waiting game  but its gunna be a bfp I just know 

Mich- hope you start feeling better. That seriously is noooooo fun! Do you think the cyst could have ruptured causing the increased pain?

Tcmc- enjoy your movie date you def need it and deserve it 

Wish- how are you?!

Hockey- how are you doing as well sorry it's been a little bit before I have been on here. Playing catch up like crazy

Mobaby- thanks for explaining the uterus thing  and I did go to your blog and loved it

How are the new ones to this thread doing? I would have brought all of it up on my computer but its not letting me go th BNB on my computer so doing all this on my cell phone. 

AFM- first 20 units of lupron was this AM had some redness with a Welp after but went away and took my metformin dethamexasone an aspirin with another med today on and empty stomach and now I got to throw them all up. I know better then that so I kinda deserve it. I'm ready to start stunning. And it sounds super uncomfortable wen people are bloated with eggs ....... It's all for a great cause though just need to remember. 

Kc- how are you doing as well? 

Hope I didn't miss anyone if I did sorry doing this on my phone! Baby dust too alllllllllllll
  &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56355;&#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57148;&#55356;&#57100;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Shar- soooo did you ever stop bleeding. Yesterday was my last BCP pill and she told me I would spot or have another period and not to freak out. Cause I always do


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, thanks for the warm welcome!! :flower: I am sorry you got sick! I hope you are feeling better now!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Phantom710 said:


> New joiner here :)
> 
> I'm a surro doing IVF try #2 late Nov. Early Dec.
> 
> We just found out on monday that we're having a chemical/early miscarriage.
> 
> 4 frosties left, so here goes.....

Welcome to the group!!!:flower:

I am so very sorry for your loss!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs:

Fingers crossed and good luck to you that your next FET cycle will be a success and you will get a BFP!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> @Sweetness, thanks for the warm welcome!! :flower: I am sorry you got sick! I hope you are feeling better now!!! :hugs::hugs:

Thanks. . How are you? Are you in the middle of your cycle


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Sweetness, thanks for the warm welcome!! :flower: I am sorry you got sick! I hope you are feeling better now!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks. . How are you? Are you in the middle of your cycleClick to expand...

I am doing okay. I was in the middle of an IUI cycle this month when it got canceled...I paid my $230 dollars when I got to DR office, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.

So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...

The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:

Long story short I decided that IUI wasn't a smart option for me and DH, because DH has low sperm count and we are moving forward with IVF & ICSI for November. I start lupron on CD 21 which is just around the corner. :thumbup: I can't imagine having to come back month after month for IUI's paying for ultrasounds hoping I am ovulating on the correct side. Plus DR only gave us a 15% chance of success for IUI.


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabe- ya i think IVF wuth ICSI would be best in that situation. I too havw waste a lot of money wish I would have trued IVF eailer but oh well.... And crazy about the fibroids. Will the remove them or they ok right now?


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi everyone

Wow, this thread is busy.was trying to play catch up abit. 
I had my appt at the FS this morning. Everything seems to be progressing well. My follies look good and my lining that's what the doctor said. He cant see the left ovary to well, so he needs extra time on that one on Monday. Yes, Monday is ER. I ma so excited. I am extremely bloated and abit of pain and ache. He put me on bedrest from this afternoon and tomorow. Taking my ovidrel tonight. Wish me luck girls.

xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

wannabepreggo: sounds like a good plan! I hate you wasted $$ though. I know someone who had a 5% chance with IUI and they just had twins!! So you never know!! I had 1 fibroid and it was there for IVF 1 and 2. After the miscarrige I had really bad pain and such and the dr said it was the fibroid. When I went in for u/s to start #3 the fibroid was double the size and it was funny looking. So it was removed. At my recent f/u about IVF #3 failing my RE said he believed the fibroid was a reason for the miscarriage. So make sure none of them are in the way or anything and not going to be an issue later on. 

Wish2havbaby: yay for trigger!! GL on monday!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies I hope you don't mind if I join. We did IVF last month and my beta was only 6 so the dr said it wasn't a viable pregnancy. I wanted to move to FET right away but the dr wanted to make sure everything was back to normal. Yesterday I got the green light for the November cycle. It's going to be an unmedicated cycle. We are thinking about doing assisted hatching.


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies: I have a question. My RE said the embryos are frozen in groups of 2... BUT we are going to do an eSET as per our RE strongly recommends (tough decision but we are going to do it)... So my question is what happens to the 2nd embryo? Can it be re-frozen?? If not, I am not waisting it and will be transferring it as well.... I meant to ask my RE but I forgot as I was stunned by him being so adamant about the SET (he has pretty valid reasons and if he feels this way then we want to do it)...The thaw survival rate is over 90% at the clinic which is amazing but I am worried about the other little guy :)


----------



## Phantom710

If my understand is correct, some clinics can refreeze embryos, but their survival at the next thaw decreases a bit.

My RE said it's usually best to transfer two, why is yours only wanting to do one?


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> wannabe- ya i think IVF wuth ICSI would be best in that situation. I too havw waste a lot of money wish I would have trued IVF eailer but oh well.... And crazy about the fibroids. Will the remove them or they ok right now?

The fibroids are all small and one is in the muscle walls of my uterus so the DR doesn't think they will affect fertility or that they are a cause for concern right now. He just suggested that they monitor them for changes and if they get bigger or change than surgery would be needed at that point. But hopefully they aren't going to get any bigger on me. 

Yeah, it sucks to feel like you wasted $$ especially when all of this infertility stuff is so expensive!!! Every dollar matters in this process!!!! :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> wannabepreggo: sounds like a good plan! I hate you wasted $$ though. I know someone who had a 5% chance with IUI and they just had twins!! So you never know!! I had 1 fibroid and it was there for IVF 1 and 2. After the miscarrige I had really bad pain and such and the dr said it was the fibroid. When I went in for u/s to start #3 the fibroid was double the size and it was funny looking. So it was removed. At my recent f/u about IVF #3 failing my RE said he believed the fibroid was a reason for the miscarriage. So make sure none of them are in the way or anything and not going to be an issue later on.
> 
> Wish2havbaby: yay for trigger!! GL on monday!

Thanks for sharing your story with me. I am sorry that your fibroid ended up getting so bad though!!! :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry for your loss!!:hugs::hugs: 

My fibroids are all small and one is in the muscle walls of my uterus so the DR doesn't think they will affect fertility or that they are a cause for concern right now. He just suggested that they monitor them for changes and if they get bigger or change than surgery would be needed at that point. But hopefully they aren't going to get any bigger on me.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies I hope you don't mind if I join. We did IVF last month and my beta was only 6 so the dr said it wasn't a viable pregnancy. I wanted to move to FET right away but the dr wanted to make sure everything was back to normal. Yesterday I got the green light for the November cycle. It's going to be an unmedicated cycle. We are thinking about doing assisted hatching.

Welcome to the thread hun!!! :flower: My Dr office includes assisted hatching as a standard option as part of their IVF & ICSI cycle. I also asked my DR office about the FET cycle and they said the meds were significantly less and were about 200 to 300 bucks in a FET cycle, if you did choose to go medicated. Although you might of already looked at that option and didn't feel comfortable with it. But just in case I wanted to makesure you know it is alot cheaper doing the FET from the medicine costs side of it at least. 

I am so glad that you got the green light to move forward with your FET cycle forNovember!!!:thumbup: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that this tme around it will be a success!!!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Phantom710 said:


> If my understand is correct, some clinics can refreeze embryos, but their survival at the next thaw decreases a bit.
> 
> My RE said it's usually best to transfer two, why is yours only wanting to do one?

He has always transferred two and never encouraged me to do 1.... At the follow-up meeting, he said he really really wants us to consider just 1 as the risk to me of carrying multiples is high. I have only half a uterus (unicornuate uterus) which was only just discovered after 2 IVF cycles when I had lap to remove the fibroid... He strongly feels that transferring 1 at a time at this stage is the best option... He said he would much rather see me carry 1 healthy baby than get pg with 2 and risk a miscarriage of both of them (miscarriage risk is higher in unicornuate uterus due to growth restrictions)... He mentioned a cerclage may be necessary (more so with more than 1), etc... He said if I were to start to miscarry one of the babies then I would most likely miscarry the other and that would be devastating. He believes that I will get a take home baby from one of the four (or more).... I have never seen him be so adament about transferring 1 until just now. So, me and DH agreed that if he feels this way now and he feels so strongly about it, we should trust him 100% and go with his recommendations. I would transfer all 4 at this stage... RE told me I could transfer more than 1 (and he would understand) but really doesn't want me to do that. So we are going with his recomendations at this point. We need to change something so this is the one thing we can change :) I really do want twins (I am a twin) BUT I understand the risks involved and honestly I do not want to face those risks. Its not worth it in the end.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Ladies: I have a question. My RE said the embryos are frozen in groups of 2... BUT we are going to do an eSET as per our RE strongly recommends (tough decision but we are going to do it)... So my question is what happens to the 2nd embryo? Can it be re-frozen?? If not, I am not waisting it and will be transferring it as well.... I meant to ask my RE but I forgot as I was stunned by him being so adamant about the SET (he has pretty valid reasons and if he feels this way then we want to do it)...The thaw survival rate is over 90% at the clinic which is amazing but I am worried about the other little guy :)

I am not so sure about how all of this works hun, But my advice would be to talk to your DRs office about the 2cnd embryo and ask what options you have, let them know you prefer to tansfer them both is possible but if not you want to freeze them and make sure you get your answers so you feel comfortable with the final choice!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

> Thanks for sharing your story with me. I am sorry that your fibroid ended up getting so bad though!!! :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry for your loss!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> My fibroids are all small and one is in the muscle walls of my uterus so the DR doesn't think they will affect fertility or that they are a cause for concern right now. He just suggested that they monitor them for changes and if they get bigger or change than surgery would be needed at that point. But hopefully they aren't going to get any bigger on me.

I had one in the fundus (top of uterus) in between the muscle layer. As long as FS doesnt think cause for concern then all is well. Pregnancy will make them grow and can cause growth restriction. Mine was 5 cm when I started IVF and grew to 10cm by time of surgery.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> If my understand is correct, some clinics can refreeze embryos, but their survival at the next thaw decreases a bit.
> 
> My RE said it's usually best to transfer two, why is yours only wanting to do one?
> 
> He has always transferred two and never encouraged me to do 1.... At the follow-up meeting, he said he really really wants us to consider just 1 as the risk to me of carrying multiples is high. I have only half a uterus (unicornuate uterus) which was only just discovered after 2 IVF cycles when I had lap to remove the fibroid... He strongly feels that transferring 1 at a time at this stage is the best option... He said he would much rather see me carry 1 healthy baby than get pg with 2 and risk a miscarriage of both of them (miscarriage risk is higher in unicornuate uterus due to growth restrictions)... He mentioned a cerclage may be necessary (more so with more than 1), etc... He said if I were to start to miscarry one of the babies then I would most likely miscarry the other and that would be devastating. He believes that I will get a take home baby from one of the four (or more).... I have never seen him be so adament about transferring 1 until just now. So, me and DH agreed that if he feels this way now and he feels so strongly about it, we should trust him 100% and go with his recommendations. I would transfer all 4 at this stage... RE told me I could transfer more than 1 (and he would understand) but really doesn't want me to do that. So we are going with his recomendations at this point. We need to change something so this is the one thing we can change :) I really do want twins (I am a twin) BUT I understand the risks involved and honestly I do not want to face those risks. Its not worth it in the end.Click to expand...

I am just reading your response now after my previous post, so I didn't know the reasoning behind your DR's request until just now. I think your DR is trying to keep you safe and do what he thinks is best for you based on your personal health background. Maybe you should do some research on this topic on your own with google or text books on the topic, or ask what percent the risk is for miscarriage of 2 from your Dr. to help decide if you think the risks outweight the benefits. Ultimately the choice is your's because it is you body, and your embryos. I wish you all the best and lots of good luck with whatever choice you decide.:dust::dust: Please keep us updated with what you decide. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

We have decided on the 1 (better safe than sorry!!)... BUT if they are not going to refreeze the second then we are doing 2 no questions... I need to talk to my RE about what happens to little guy 2, but all the REs in the clinic are all out of town this next week due to a conference.... SO I will have to wait until the following week. I have to figure out how to call and not speak to the nurse, or maybe I can ask the nurse to have the RE call me??


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> We have decided on the 1 (better safe than sorry!!)... BUT if they are not going to refreeze the second then we are doing 2 no questions... I need to talk to my RE about what happens to little guy 2, but all the REs in the clinic are all out of town this next week due to a conference.... SO I will have to wait until the following week. I have to figure out how to call and not speak to the nurse, or maybe I can ask the nurse to have the RE call me??

Good luck!! I hope you can find an option that you are comfortable with!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Has anyone ever thought about gender selection? I have seen where some fertility clinics offer the option to select embryos to be put back based on the sex of the baby,of course for an additional cost. Have any of you ladies ever thought about this option??? 

I hope I don't offend anyone with this question. My husband and I would prefer a boy for our first child, although we would be happy with a girl. Of course the main thing is to have a healthy child regardless of the gender.... but still it is an option just the same....:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

If you do pgd they know the gender and you can choose... Personally I'm against this but many aren't. To me the process is already so unnatural I want to save a surprise for the end. I'm not against pgd but I dont want to know the sex... Some do it due to genetic reasons, like a female is more likely to have this gene, etc. it's defiantly a personal decision and no one should judge you for it :)


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> If you do pgd they know the gender and you can choose... Personally I'm against this but many aren't. To me the process is already so unnatural I want to save a surprise for the end. I'm not against pgd but I dont want to know the sex... Some do it due to genetic reasons, like a female is more likely to have this gene, etc. it's defiantly a personal decision and no one should judge you for it :)

I was really surprised when I found out that this was possible. I accidently stumbled onto it when i was doing some google research about IVF & ICSI. I had no idea it was even an option. 

I know in general there are so many other factors to worry about othe than the gender... First off you have to hope you get enough eggs, and than hope you get a good amount of healthy embryos to make sure they are good enough for transfer, and hope and pray that there are some left over for FET after if the first cycle isn't a success... so in the grand scheme of things picking the gender might not even be an option if there aren't a good amount of healthy embryos. I can only afford one cycle of IVF so the aditional costs for gender selection might not be a practical choice for me. But I am going to ask my clinic just the same to see how it would work and the costs involved.


----------



## holdontohope

May I join?

I am new to bnb, but I recognize some names on this thread :) 

My ER will be early December and hopefully 5 day ET.

I am getting so nervous/anxious!! I have started to have some anxiety attacks recently.. Anyone else going through this? 

Anyone doing acupuncture?


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> May I join?
> 
> I am new to bnb, but I recognize some names on this thread :)
> 
> My ER will be early December and hopefully 5 day ET.
> 
> I am getting so nervous/anxious!! I have started to have some anxiety attacks recently.. Anyone else going through this?
> 
> Anyone doing acupuncture?

Welcome to the group hun!!!:flower:

I am nervous and excited all at the same time!!!!! I am nervous about spending so much money when there are no guarantees. Fingers crossed we both make lots of eggs and have alot of healthy embryos for transfer!!! :thumbup:

My clinic I am going to does offer acupuncture and they do a free one on the day of egg retrival if you choose to do it. I am not sure if I am going to do it or not, but I have heard if you are relaxed than you can make more eggs so it sounds like a positive. :thumbup:

Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Whisper82

holdontohope said:


> May I join?
> 
> I am new to bnb, but I recognize some names on this thread :)
> 
> My ER will be early December and hopefully 5 day ET.
> 
> I am getting so nervous/anxious!! I have started to have some anxiety attacks recently.. Anyone else going through this?
> 
> Anyone doing acupuncture?

I've been pretty anxious throughout this infertility journey. And I love how people keep telling me "If you would just calm down, you could have a baby." Um -not so much. Me calming down doesn't increase my husband's sperm morphology. And, my RE said that research has been unable to show that stress decreases chance of pregnancy. So, just do your best to make it through and don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Whisper82

Wish - Just wanted to send you the best of luck for your ER tomorrow. I hope everything goes well and that you get what you need! Today I find out if any of my extra embryos survived for freezing. So nervous!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, Fingers crossed and I am sending you lots of good luck that you have lots of healthy embryos from freezing!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kchope

Welcome newcomers!

Whisper & Want - hope all is going well in the 2ww keeping my fx's crossed for u

Wish - wishing you well tomorrow for ER I'm sure everything will go well!

HappyB - thinking of u and sorry things didn't work out but hoping this November will get our +++

Mo - sounds like you've been through so much hugs! Hope everything works out with the frostie situation I agree if 2 thaw and may cause issues with refreezing I'd put back 2 

Michelle - been thinking of you and hope the pain has subsided! I hope this doesn't interfere with your cycle....hang in there neighbor!

Sweet - hope you are doing well

Hockey - hope AF has arrived so you can move forward!!

Sorry if I missed anyone. Thought I'd catch up while watching some football. 6 more days of BCP!


----------



## holdontohope

wanna- I am also very nervous about going into debt with no guarantee. I wish IVF wasn't so expensive! My clinic doesn't offer acupuncture and my insurance doesn't cover it either:wacko: So another expense for me if I decide to do it. I have tried acupuncture in the past and I loved it!! I found it very relaxing and it actually did regulate my cycles. But I don't have another $50-$75 dollars a week to spend to do it rite now. Good luck to you too!! I hope we both get good results :hugs:

Whisper82- thank you! It must be SO annoying that people are telling you that!! I can't even imagine. :hugs: Do you have anxiety attacks also with the sweaty palms and racing heart? I am finding it so hard to cope at the moment. I went to lunch yesterday morning with family and I had one so bad at the table that I had to just get up and walk outside for a few. I find them embarrassing also :( 
I have my fingers crossed for your embryos!! What time will you know? 

kchope- thank you for the welcome :flower:


----------



## want2conceive

just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.


----------



## hockey24

Hi everyone! :hi:

Whisper - good luck today with your transfer! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear the good news!! 

Holdontohope - Welcome! Your in good company here! :flower:

KCHope - how are you doing? Just waiting patiently? (or impatiently like me?)

Want2conceive - Fx'd for you!! :dust: Will you be testing early? :test:

AFM - I think the witch has finally arrived!! :witch: Woke up with horrible cramping early this morning and what appears to be my normal period. Will see how the day progresses and that it stays normal. I'm so ready to get a plan together!! :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

hockey24 said:


> Want2conceive - Fx'd for you!! :dust: Will you be testing early? :test:

I want to but DH is gonna make me wait like the 1st time. Going to be anxious for sure.


----------



## shar13

want2conceive said:


> just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.

sending you great vibes want!! 

camping was fun this weekend... enjoyed being out in this fall weather the view was amazing.... BUT (of course there was a but) AF came full blown on sat... which confused me since I have been spotting since the 8th lol, so i called my dr. just to let them know.

does anyone else get anxiety when it comes to calling them? I feel like im bothering them even thought I havent called since the 8th, but I also feel like i dont want them to miss any information lol...

Happy monday guys!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies! I hope I can join you guys :) I'm 24 OH is 39 and we've been TTC for 2 years now. I have been on lupron since 10/7 and today I had my CD 3 lupron period monitoring and the doctor said everything looks like we're ready to go so hopefully I'll be starting my meds tonight!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies! I hope I can join you guys :) I'm 24 OH is 39 and we've been TTC for 2 years now. I have been on lupron since 10/7 and today I had my CD 3 lupron period monitoring and the doctor said everything looks like we're ready to go so hopefully I'll be starting my meds tonight!

Welcome!!! I recogone you from other posts along time ago! Glad everything is under control now. Hopefully you will get to start meds. Im on day 3 of Lupron did it leave little bruises and guessing you do it in your belly?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm, the lupron wasn't bad for me at all, luckily! I did get a couple of hot flashes, mostly at night but other than that ... nothing. No bruising and yes I did it under my belly button to the right a little bit. The 2nd night I did my lupron I actually got this itchy feeling where I did the shot and it left a red circle around the area so I asked for advice on another thread and they told me to ice the area before I did the shot and it helps a lot! You don't even feel the shot so ... if you're having difficulties you should ice it :D 

What protocol are you on?


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> May I join?
> 
> I am new to bnb, but I recognize some names on this thread :)
> 
> My ER will be early December and hopefully 5 day ET.
> 
> I am getting so nervous/anxious!! I have started to have some anxiety attacks recently.. Anyone else going through this?
> 
> Anyone doing acupuncture?

Welcome! And yes I am also getting nervous with all this. just so much in the unknown area for me but thats what this thread is for is to help all of us!
............ Thank goodness!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> May I join?
> 
> I am new to bnb, but I recognize some names on this thread :)
> 
> My ER will be early December and hopefully 5 day ET.
> 
> I am getting so nervous/anxious!! I have started to have some anxiety attacks recently.. Anyone else going through this?
> 
> Anyone doing acupuncture?
> 
> I've been pretty anxious throughout this infertility journey. And I love how people keep telling me "If you would just calm down, you could have a baby." Um -not so much. Me calming down doesn't increase my husband's sperm morphology. And, my RE said that research has been unable to show that stress decreases chance of pregnancy. So, just do your best to make it through and don't be too hard on yourself!Click to expand...

Boy do I ever know what your talking about! I just love how everyone knows us better :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.

thats great I am glad it is better! And wish we could just know right then in there that we were preg. I dont like the waiting game :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper- How are you doing?

Hockey- Good im glaf AF finally came now back on track :)

KC- just a few more days on BCP then the fun 

TCMC, Mich, Mobaby and anyone else hope all is well! Baby dust


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.
> 
> thats great I am glad it is better! And wish we could just know right then in there that we were preg. I dont like the waiting game :)Click to expand...

I guess I spoke to soon. Those unbearable cramps came back about 30min ago and just got better a few minutes ago. I hadn't had them for 24hours and then they return. ugh! 

I also agree, I wish I knew right now instead of having to wait. But in my mind I'm PUPO!


----------



## ashknowsbest

want - I hope your pain goes away and stays away soon!


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> want - I hope your pain goes away and stays away soon!

Thanks, so do I.


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> Whisper- How are you doing?
> 
> Hockey- Good im glaf AF finally came now back on track :)
> 
> KC- just a few more days on BCP then the fun
> 
> TCMC, Mich, Mobaby and anyone else hope all is well! Baby dust

Sweetness! - I am glad you are getting to start your meds! I think time goes by so much faster after you get to start stimming and monitoring. I am doing good. Just waiting.:wacko: I found out yesterday that we have one embryo to freeze. I actually feel pretty good about that as my RE said that only about 20% of people have any left over to freeze. The embryologist said the others were not developing fetal tissue like they should. I'm just grateful to have one frozen!


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.
> 
> thats great I am glad it is better! And wish we could just know right then in there that we were preg. I dont like the waiting game :)Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I spoke to soon. Those unbearable cramps came back about 30min ago and just got better a few minutes ago. I hadn't had them for 24hours and then they return. ugh!
> 
> I also agree, I wish I knew right now instead of having to wait. But in my mind I'm PUPO!Click to expand...

The wait is agonizing! I am also counting down the days. Let's hope those cramps you are having means that an embryo (or two) is burrowing in and making itself at home in there. :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Whisper - sorry you only have one embryo to freeze but it is better than 0 :)


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.
> 
> thats great I am glad it is better! And wish we could just know right then in there that we were preg. I dont like the waiting game :)Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I spoke to soon. Those unbearable cramps came back about 30min ago and just got better a few minutes ago. I hadn't had them for 24hours and then they return. ugh!
> 
> I also agree, I wish I knew right now instead of having to wait. But in my mind I'm PUPO!Click to expand...
> 
> The wait is agonizing! I am also counting down the days. Let's hope those cramps you are having means that an embryo (or two) is burrowing in and making itself at home in there. :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping it is too.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Happy, Ash and Hold!! :hi:

Ash - Yay for starting meds tonight!!

YAY for AF hockey :)

Hold - I am actually going for my acu consult tonight! I am excited and nervous cause I have never done it before.

Wish - Thinking about you and hope all went well today ;)

want - Hope the cramping has slowed down a bit for you; hang in there!

Shar - Never feel anxious or bad for calling your FS; that is what they are there for. You can drive them crazy all you want ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!

I am feeling better; still in some pain, but the doc gave me anti-inflammatories and that seemed to help out with the swelling. They narrowed my pain down to my hip; go figure. I probably did this when I was working out so hard and switched my routine. Just sucks it caused me a set back, so now I am still working out just taking it back a notch! I have my acu consult tonight and my dr appt Wednesday for blood and hopefully will start lupron!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, I hope your cramping stops soon!! :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed that it is your baby bean burrowing into your uterus for a 9 month stay!! :dust::dust:

@Hockey, that is very exciting to be able to get started on your plans for your cycle!!! :happydance: Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Shar, Sorry that AF crashed the party on your weekend, AF has ruined my weekend my last few cycles as well!!! I spent my entire saturday being all PMS'ey.:wacko: I can understand what you mean about feeling nervous about calling the DR's office. You don't want to be a pain but at the same time it is important to get your questions answered!! Although I usually remind myself of how much $$ I am dishing out for this IVF cycle and that answering my questions should be a standard part of the services I recieve. So in conclusion it is better to be safe and get your questions answered up front!! :thumbup:

@Ash, Welcome to the group hun!! :flower: I am so glad you joined us!!! :winkwink:Good luck with starting your meds tonight!! You will have to keep us updated and let us know how it all goes!!! 

@Michelle, I am glad that you are feeling better and I hope that you are back to 100% soon!!! :hugs::hugs:Good luck with the lupron. I start my lupron this Friday on CD 21 as well!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> just an update. the unbearable cramps haven't come for about a day. today is day 4 after egg transfer. hoping everything is still ok inside. Test day T-minus 10 days away.

Sounds promising! Good luck on testing day!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the welcomes girls! 

Michelle - Glad you're feeling better! :hugs: I always hate getting hurt during my workouts cause then it's such a huge set back and hard to get back into the routine (well it is for me anyways!) 

I got my list of meds to take tonight and am a bit overwhelmed but I knew it was going to be like this so ... here's to starting :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi sweetness: I'm just hanging out... waiting for AF... then I can start my estrace for my FET!! I MUST get AF by Saturday/Sunday to still be good to go... only a couple more provera tablets so I think it will be here soon :)

Ash: Welcome over to this thread :) Yay for starting meds tonight.


----------



## michelle01

Ash - Most definitely; I went to the gym today, but I had to ease back a lot. I don't want to make it worse, but I need to workout. I cannot seem to get any of this weight off from my previous cycles this year; it stinks! But I am starting cycle 3 now so, hoping this one works and I can worry about that weight later on ;) I remember my first cycle and getting my list of meds; I had to put the meds and papers on the other table and not even bother looking at them. It was so overwhelming, but the FS should give you a schedule so you will know what you need and when ;) So excited for you to get started!

Mobaby - Hope you get AF soon ;) And that we all get your BFP for the holidays; that would be the best present of all!!

Thanks wanna; we will be stimming together!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

This thread moves fast!

:hi: to the new ladies!

Glad AF has shown up Hockey.

Holdontohope, I did acupuncture early in the year and I loved it. It was so relaxing. I'm not doing it now but I hear from other ladies that it has helped them.

Shar, sounds like you had a great weekend. I do feel like I call all the time but that's what they are for. I'm paying out of pocket so I need to make sure I'm getting my monies worth. 

Ash- The lupron gave me hot flashes. What meds will you be taking? 

Michelle, I hope you feel better. I'm glad your starting soon.

Mo, I hope you are doing well. I'll be doing FET in November too. 

AFM, I had my u/s last week and the Dr said I can move forward with FET :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I hope your AF comes soon so that you can get started!!! And thank you for the welcome :hugs:

Michelle - Wow kudos to you for still making it to the gym!!! I would have just stopped until I felt 100% better :) (I get lazy sometimes!) Cycle 3 will be it, 3rd times a charm right? I have my FX'd for you!! :hugs: They did give me my schedule for now ... I'm supposed to do gonal F in the morning and menopur and lupron at night 150 units gonal F, 1 vial of menopur and 5 units lupron! I've only ever been on 1 shot at a time and only 75 units of gonal F so this should be interesting :) My medications have been sitting in the fridge since July! :haha: I tried not to look at them too much!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happybunny - I'm taking Lupron , which you know, Gonal F, and menopur. :) I've been having hot flashes on lupron but mostly at night and they're not tooo bad. I just crank the air up really high :) Yay for your FET! I'll keep my FX'd for you that it works :hugs: What meds did you take your first cycle? And do you mind me asking how old you are?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I just took Lupron, Follistim. For trigger shots I took Ovidrel and HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). After the retrieval I started endometrim and progesterone and a vivelle dot. I am 35 years old. I hope this works for all of us! I'm glad I'm doing an unstimulated cycle. I hope you get pregnant on your first try.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you! And I really hope it works for all of us too, this infertility situation really sucks! :( It's not fun and really takes a toll on us emotionally and physically! Was the progesterone the intramuscular shot? That's AWESOME that you got 12 frosties! I'm really hoping to get some just in case and for my second child!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

The progesterone was vaginal. It can get pretty messy :blush:


----------



## Mystelle

Hey girls, hope you are all having a good month! I am scheduled for egg retrieval for my 2nd IVF cycle tomorrow, and am nervous since I only have 2 follicles big enough for retrieval after 10 days of stimming. I keep telling myself all it takes is 1 good embryo so I'm praying things work out! Is anyone else doing an IVF cycle this month?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - Oh yeah I heard the vaginal progesterone is pretty messy, I'm going to be on the intramuscular shots! I'm not looking forward to it but other people get through it so I'm sure I can too! 

Mystelle - GL at your ER tomorrow! You're right, all it takes it 1 good embryo! :hugs: I'm going through an IVF cycle this month, I start my meds tonight!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Ash, I just took Lupron, Follistim. For trigger shots I took Ovidrel and HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). After the retrieval I started endometrim and progesterone and a vivelle dot. I am 35 years old. I hope this works for all of us! I'm glad I'm doing an unstimulated cycle. I hope you get pregnant on your first try.

@Happy, do you know if Ovidrel injection and HCG trigger are the same things? I have left over Ovidrel injection from a canceled IUI cycle this month and the DR's office prefered I use HCG injection instead of the Ovidrel for the IVF cycle. Is there any difference between the two? I don't want to have less quality eggs because i didn't use the HCG instead of the ovidrel???:shrug:


Congrats on being able to do your FET cycle this month!!! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holdontohope

This thread moves so fast! I LOVE it! :) 

but its going to take me a few to get caught up on everyone, sorry! :hugs: 

Regarding weight gain, is that normal for IVF? Another curiosity.. FS never mentioned weight gain but did mention swelling. So much I feel like I still don't know!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I spoke to the nurse at my fertility office today and she told me the detailed break down of my meds that I will be taking for my November IVF cycle. 


Lupron 10 units - every day starting CD 21 for 8 to 10 days for Stims
Gonal F 300 - 8 days ( 3 pens at $744.00 each)
Menopure 37.5
Progesterone - 1 box of crinone cream vaginal inserts, 30 of these
HCG Ovidrel trigger shots x2 (I can use the one I already have left over from my canceled IUI cycle this month but I need to buy one more shot to have a high enough dosage)

The grand total for my meds is about $3,093.00 as long as I did the math correctly when I was on the phone with the nurse today. I am not sure how much the shipping costs will be just yet though. 

As you can see the most expensive drug is the Gonal F pens. :dohh:

I applied for a program today to get assistance to help pay for the 
Gonal F drugs though and I am hoping I get approved, because it could save me about $2,200.00. The only problem is that the application process can take up to 2 weeks and I need to have the Gonal F ordered in advance of when AF arrives so I can start the injections shortly after AF arrives. 

I don't know if it is worth post poning my IVF & ICSI cycle to the month of December to give it enough time to see if I can get approved for the free Gonal F drug or not... There are no guarantees of approval. I also will be traveling up north for the infertility treatments and the month of December gets nasty weather wise with the cold and snow. I didn't want to be driving 45 minutes from where I will be staying with family in a winter snow storm tomy fertility office for teatments. The month of November stays some what mild up there so the timing is perfect to go up there for my IVF & ICSI cycle. 

The nurse is placing an order frall of my medications except for the Gonal F pens because I told her I am waiting to see if I can get approved for the financial assistance to help with the Gonal F.

Any thoughts on this girls? hmmmm.....:shrug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I just took Lupron, Follistim. For trigger shots I took Ovidrel and HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). After the retrieval I started endometrim and progesterone and a vivelle dot. I am 35 years old. I hope this works for all of us! I'm glad I'm doing an unstimulated cycle. I hope you get pregnant on your first try.
> 
> @Happy, do you know if Ovidrel injection and HCG trigger are the same things? I have left over Ovidrel injection from a canceled IUI cycle this month and the DR's office prefered I use HCG injection instead of the Ovidrel for the IVF cycle. Is there any difference between the two? I don't want to have less quality eggs because i didn't use the HCG instead of the ovidrel???:shrug:
> 
> 
> Congrats on being able to do your FET cycle this month!!! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Wanna- they are two different shots. I still have one Ovidrel from a cancelled IUI in my fridge. The HCG has to be mixed and it comes with two needles. A thick one to mix the solution and the powder and a thin one which is done intramuscular. I'm not sure what is the difference between the two but I used both of them. Good luck to you! I'm glad you are finally starting the IVF trail! I know your DH and mine share a VR.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I've heard the intramuscular shots hurt! But I'm sure you will be fine. Just a little of ice and it should do the trick!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: Yeah I've heard they hurt ... but you're supposed to like ... keep your leg relaxed so that your muscles aren't being tightened and then it shouldn't be so bad. I've been icing the spot for my lupron (since it burned me and then itched afterwards) and its helped A LOT so I'll be doing the same for all of my shots!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, that is a tough decision. With the weather being so nasty who knows what you might encounter in December. Maybe you should analyze your cycle and see if you have enough time for your meds to come in. I was on Lupron for 10 days before I started using Follistim which is the same as gonal. I just looked at your chart and you are already on CD17 so you don't have the two weeks. Good luck hun! It's a hard decision.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I just took Lupron, Follistim. For trigger shots I took Ovidrel and HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). After the retrieval I started endometrim and progesterone and a vivelle dot. I am 35 years old. I hope this works for all of us! I'm glad I'm doing an unstimulated cycle. I hope you get pregnant on your first try.
> 
> @Happy, do you know if Ovidrel injection and HCG trigger are the same things? I have left over Ovidrel injection from a canceled IUI cycle this month and the DR's office prefered I use HCG injection instead of the Ovidrel for the IVF cycle. Is there any difference between the two? I don't want to have less quality eggs because i didn't use the HCG instead of the ovidrel???:shrug:
> 
> 
> Congrats on being able to do your FET cycle this month!!! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna- they are two different shots. I still have one Ovidrel from a cancelled IUI in my fridge. The HCG has to be mixed and it comes with two needles. A thick one to mix the solution and the powder and a thin one which is done intramuscular. I'm not sure what is the difference between the two but I used both of them. Good luck to you! I'm glad you are finally starting the IVF trail! I know your DH and mine share a VR.Click to expand...

Thanks for the good luck wishes! :thumbup:

Thanks for explaining the differences hun. My Dr office said I could just buy a second ovidrel shot in addition to the one I already have left over in the fridge, but if there is a difference I think I will call them back and just have them order me the preffered HCG shot. I would rather use the preferred medications recommended by the DR office and make sure I push out more quality eggs than chance it with an alternative. Either way it would still cost me about the same amount!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mystelle said:


> Hey girls, hope you are all having a good month! I am scheduled for egg retrieval for my 2nd IVF cycle tomorrow, and am nervous since I only have 2 follicles big enough for retrieval after 10 days of stimming. I keep telling myself all it takes is 1 good embryo so I'm praying things work out! Is anyone else doing an IVF cycle this month?

It only takes one good one. Good luck tomorow.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna, that is a tough decision. With the weather being so nasty who knows what you might encounter in December. Maybe you should analyze your cycle and see if you have enough time for your meds to come in. I was on Lupron for 10 days before I started using Follistim which is the same as gonal. I just looked at your chart and you are already on CD17 so you don't have the two weeks. Good luck hun! It's a hard decision.

Thanks for the advice!!:hugs:

I will keep you updated on how it all pans out. I think in general I can wait a couple of days to see what happens but if it gets to close to the date that I need to have the drugs than I probably won't delay and will just move forward with ordering the drugs. I would be very upset if I delayed the cycle until the month of December and I wasn't approved.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Whisper- How are you doing?
> 
> Hockey- Good im glaf AF finally came now back on track :)
> 
> KC- just a few more days on BCP then the fun
> 
> TCMC, Mich, Mobaby and anyone else hope all is well! Baby dust
> 
> Sweetness! - I am glad you are getting to start your meds! I think time goes by so much faster after you get to start stimming and monitoring. I am doing good. Just waiting.:wacko: I found out yesterday that we have one embryo to freeze. I actually feel pretty good about that as my RE said that only about 20% of people have any left over to freeze. The embryologist said the others were not developing fetal tissue like they should. I'm just grateful to have one frozen!Click to expand...

Well at least you have one to freeze! Thats great news a lot of people dont. And how many did you start out with? And yes glad im finally on meds only been three days and going fast soooo are the crazy hot flashes with lupron :(


----------



## want2conceive

Good luck Wanna, Throwing lot's and lot's of Baby dust your way!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- I am thinking that the pain and cramping is a good sign :) 

Wannabe- I understand the entire cost thing I paid for the first 4 iuis out of pocket and the meds are way too expensive. I hope everything works out. 

Ashknows- We are pretty close to the same ER date mine should be 11/7.

Mich- Hpe your feeling better

Happybunny- Welcome! 

Holdon- I have a few friend sthat have went through IVF and their buddies too and they all told me to be prepared to gain some weight d/t the ovaries getting larger. So im guessing that will start happening when I take my 225 of follistim which I start sun.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweetness - awesome! So we can be semi - cycle buddies! What meds are you going to be taking? This will be your first IVF right?


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Sweetness - awesome! So we can be semi - cycle buddies! What meds are you going to be taking? This will be your first IVF right?

Yes this is my first IVF cycle I have been on Lupron 20 units for 3 days starting Oct 28 I will be on 10 units luperon 225 units follistim 1 vial repronex and then the aspirin and metformin and dethamexasone. Then ER Nov 7 8 or 9. Whats your med cycle looking like?


----------



## Phantom710

Bah! So the U/S today has changed my "chemical" into a blighted ovum that is still hanging around. Waiting to start bleeding, then I'll have to have a normal period before starting next FET cycle, instead of just moving straight into the cycle like we planned. GRRR


----------



## wannabeprego

Phantom710 said:


> Bah! So the U/S today has changed my "chemical" into a blighted ovum that is still hanging around. Waiting to start bleeding, then I'll have to have a normal period before starting next FET cycle, instead of just moving straight into the cycle like we planned. GRRR

I am so sorry hun!!! Big hugs to you!!!:hugs::hugs: I hope your AF comes soon so you can move onto your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweetness_87 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness - awesome! So we can be semi - cycle buddies! What meds are you going to be taking? This will be your first IVF right?
> 
> Yes this is my first IVF cycle I have been on Lupron 20 units for 3 days starting Oct 28 I will be on 10 units luperon 225 units follistim 1 vial repronex and then the aspirin and metformin and dethamexasone. Then ER Nov 7 8 or 9. Whats your med cycle looking like?Click to expand...

My meds are very similar to yours! I have been doing 10 units of Lupron since 10/7, I finally got my period like 14-15 days later so I went in for b/w and ultrasound and now my meds are 5 units lupron, 150 units gonal F, 1 vial menopur. Then once I am finished with the ER I will be on medrol and doxy, and then I'll start PIO (progesterone in oil shots). ER November 4th estimated :)



Phantom710 said:


> Bah! So the U/S today has changed my "chemical" into a blighted ovum that is still hanging around. Waiting to start bleeding, then I'll have to have a normal period before starting next FET cycle, instead of just moving straight into the cycle like we planned. GRRR

So sorry to hear that you won't be able to start right away! :hugs: to you!


----------



## want2conceive

Phantom710 said:


> Bah! So the U/S today has changed my "chemical" into a blighted ovum that is still hanging around. Waiting to start bleeding, then I'll have to have a normal period before starting next FET cycle, instead of just moving straight into the cycle like we planned. GRRR

sorry to hear hun. hope your period is here soon so you can get started on your cycle. Here is some baby dust for you.
:dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Phantom710 said:


> Bah! So the U/S today has changed my "chemical" into a blighted ovum that is still hanging around. Waiting to start bleeding, then I'll have to have a normal period before starting next FET cycle, instead of just moving straight into the cycle like we planned. GRRR

I'm sorry you can move to it right away. I hope AF shows soon :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy how many frosties will you be putting in for your November FET cycle? I see you have a good amount of frosties, That is great!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies, I'm so confused. I've been spotting ever since my period ended. It stopped for one day and then started up with dark spotting. I had the mock transfer and saline sonogram last Wednesday, so I thought maybe I was spotting because of that. It has gotten super heavy today though. It looks like "old blood" so I don't know what is happening. I'm calling the nurse tomorrow. :( I thought the luteal phase didn't change, which means this is too early for another period. It's only cycle day 15 today. Hopefully there's nothing wrong. I'm just worried about pushing back my cycle. I can't afford to change the schedule since my husband is in the military and we have a crazy deployment schedule to deal with and are moving to the mainland soon... It makes things difficult. :(


----------



## LotusBlossom

Have you guys heard of this? https://www.fertiledreams.org/index.htm

I just found out that programs like this exist. It's too late for this cycle, but good to know that these grants are out there! I hope everyone is doing well. I feel like so much has happened since the last time I had a chance to read the thread.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lotus - I'm so sorry you're having all of these scares with your period. I can't really say what is happening .. that's never happened to me but I think you're doing the right thing by calling your doctor and letting them know. I have my FX'd for you that everything is fine and you're going to stay on schedule! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus I spotted for a while during my last cycle and the nurse said it was due to estrogen levels still being low. It shouldn't cancel anything. If its old also then it shouldn't be affecting your lining


----------



## michelle01

WOW, lots to catch up here!

Ash - Yea, I am a bit of a workout freak :haha: I hate when I miss the gym; I go everyday Monday - Friday and try once on the weekends if I have time. You will be a pro at the injections after a few days! With the menopur, after you mix it, let it sit for about 10 minutes; that will help so it won't burn as much going in.

Mystelle - Good luck today ;)

hold - Weight gain is normal; I gained 10 pounds this year after 2 rounds of IVF! It stinks, but I keep telling myself, it is worth it when this works ;)

wanna - Hope you get things figured out with the meds so you can start this cycle!

Phantom - Hope AF shows soon so you can get started again :hugs:

Lotus - Definitely contact your FS; not sure why you are spotting, but I think it is normal if your lining is thin from the meds.

I went for my acu consult last night; WOW! It was such a great experience and had a treatment. I wasn't even worried about the needles; really after going through IVF, how could I be. He treated me all over; had them in my hands, leg/feet, abdomen, head, ears....just all over. Even put a heating lamp over my tummy He wants me to do a weeks worth of food journaling. He recommended herbs for me to take, but I didn't get them last night. Anyone else take any of these and do you recommend them?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> @Happy how many frosties will you be putting in for your November FET cycle? I see you have a good amount of frosties, That is great!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! :dust::dust:

I would like 3 but I think the Dr will do 2 only. I guess it all depends on how they freeze them in they are in groups of 2. I was lucky to have all of these frosties. My first u/s they said I only had 11 follies, the second one was 17 and we ended up with 25 so I was blessed.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle,

I did accu back in March and I was given herbs to take. They were in a tea form. The taste was :sick: but I did it. I did notice my periods went from 60 days to 45 days which was good since I have PCOS. I stop going because it got too expensive. I did love it and it I would fall asleep every single time. I hope it brings you a bfp.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies couple of questions the lupron follistim and repronex are you putting those all in your belly or rotating to the arm??? And does the lupron kinda make you moody or is it just me? Thanks

Mich- that's awesome glad it went well. You had a lot of needles the only time I did it she put only like four. Hmmmmm I think I need to find another person


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Happy how many frosties will you be putting in for your November FET cycle? I see you have a good amount of frosties, That is great!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! :dust::dust:
> 
> I would like 3 but I think the Dr will do 2 only. I guess it all depends on how they freeze them in they are in groups of 2. I was lucky to have all of these frosties. My first u/s they said I only had 11 follies, the second one was 17 and we ended up with 25 so I was blessed.Click to expand...

That's great Happy!!! That is awesome that you had so many frosties!! Fingers crossed and lots of good luck to you!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness, I was told to do 1" away from my belly button on both sides and under. Also, to rotate sides. I was moody the whole time so I blame it on the Lupron.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, are you still doing the Nov cycle?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna, are you still doing the Nov cycle?

Yeah, I still want to do it in November. But it is looking like I won't have enough time to get the free IVF meds through that program I was talking about because I just spoke to the lady today and she is sending the application by regular mail so by the time I complete the application and gather up all of the paper work there is going to be a huge delay I think. 

I am a little nervous about getting all of our funds together in time for he November cycle as well, DH & me are waiting on a loan to get processed, waiting on my sister to send some money to help out with the process as well. There is no guarantee that she is going to be able to help out like she is saying. So now I am worried about paying for everything with needing to buy the meds in advance and the timing of when AF arrives and so on and so forth!! The payment for IVF is due at the baseline appointment. I put the full details in my journal if you feel like reading the entire story. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that everything is going to work out like we planned for November. 

I didn't want to delay until December because of the winter weather back in my home state. I will be staying with family about 45 minutes away from the DR's office and I didn't want to be driving in bad winter weather and storms for 45 minute for 3 weeks of Dr's appointments. :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - lupron definitely makes me moody, it's not just you and I only do the meds in my belly. I alternate from left to right side.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - I've never taken tea herbs or anything like that so I can't comment on that and I've never done acupuncture but I've been wanting to do it ... especially the day of ET because I heard it helps with blood flow and implantation! How long will you be doing the acupuncture? Through the whole cycle?


----------



## michelle01

Happy - I decided for now not to do the herbs. Although he said he would make them in pill form to take twice a day with warm water.

Sweetness - He put in around 12 needles; in my foot/ankle on both feet, hand and wrists, 3 in my abdomen, 2 in my hip, my ears and forehead. He said he treats the whole body, versus just one particular area; something about balancing needs to be done everywhere. And he put a heat lamp on my abdomen. He works with a lot of IVF/fertility women, so this is why I went to him.

Ash - He wanted me to go twice a week, but honestly I cannot afford it. For now I am going once a week through this cycle which is still expensive, but I want this to work so badly after going through 2 IVF cycles already. Then the day of transfer he wants to see me before and after the actual transfer. He said he is flexible and will come in whenever needed for it. I have heard it helps with blood flow too and also he said it will help with my blood clotting problem I have. If this cycle does work, he wants to keep seeing me to treat me to prevent another MC. So right now I am taking it one week at a time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - sounds like your doctor knows what he's talking about! I get the not being able to afford it, that's why I've been putting it off for so long. My insurance doesn't cover it at all and it's just too much right now! But I might make the exception for the before and after transfer!! Best of luck, I hear lots of stories about it working with acu so lets hope you're one of them! :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks girls :) Any of you have experience with Blighted Ovums? I'm wondering how long it'll take for my body to realize something is not right.


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join?? I just found out that my FET cycle was cancelled today so now I will be doing it in Nov/Dec!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome dilia! Sorry to hear your FET cycle got cancelled :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

aww dilla! sorry! should AF come as expected still or will you have to have it induced?


----------



## diliapickle

They started me on Provera today. Anyone taken that before? How long till you got AF? I am taking it for 7 days...


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dilla, Welcome to the group. :flower: I am so sorry your cycle got canceled. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

I am sorry I don't know much about provera, just because I havent ever used it, but maybe some of the other girls on the thread can help you out. :shrug:


----------



## tcmc

wow!! cant believe how busy its gotten in here!!

huge big welcomes and hellos to all the recent joiners, GL to all of u in this crazy emotional journey :flower:

AFM - i am looking forward to my pre-treatment appointment on Thursday and starting down regging on Friday:happydance: i think once that starts it will feel like things are finally happening, im so excited i keep taking out my treatment schedule and reading over it :haha: at the min i am feeling really bloated and having lots of AF type cramps in my lower abdomen. i think its because i am now on day 28 of BCP and should actually be having my period now as i am every 28 days without fail.:shrug:

i dont mind il take whatever's in store and try not to complain as it all takes me that teensy tiny bit closer to a lovely BFP:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Welcome Dill! Also sorry I havent taken it so not sure but I did see some girls talking about it in this thread. Wow 41 eggs! Thats a lot you had.

hope everyone is well!


----------



## MoBaby

Phantom it can take a few weeks. Did you have a scan that showed that? Will you get another?


----------



## Lucie73821

diliapickle said:


> They started me on Provera today. Anyone taken that before? How long till you got AF? I am taking it for 7 days...

I was on for 5 days. I took my last pill on a Wednesday, and AF came on Sunday. 

Sorry I haven't been keeping up too well, school has been keeping me busy (I teach 2nd grade). 

Nothing interesting to report here. Been on BC for 8 days, had 6 zits in that time. :growlmad: I usually only get 1-2 a month. Just another "perk" of this process, I guess. 

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

Dilla: My RE had me on it just now. I took my last pill this morning. So I will see when AF comes.


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone, I introduced myself on this thread about a week ago. I got the go ahead from my Oncologist to do IVF before my surgery so I'm officially joining you all :). I had my IVF orientation yesterday and my head is still spinning a little from all of the info. I'm going to be taking Gonal-F, Menopur, and Cetrotride. Now I'm just impatiently waiting for AF to arrive so I can go in for my CD 2 blood work and ultrasound.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Dilla! Sorry your FET was canceled.

tcmc - Just a few more days :)

Hi Lucie! I could only imagine how busy you are teaching 2nd grade; I could never do it ;)

Welcome back Em! Yay for getting started soon :)

Hope everyone else is having a great day!

I have my blood draw in an hour. I had to fast for it, so I am going bonkers with no coffee or food right now...UGH! Hopefully I will be starting lupron today :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi Em! I hope your period comes soon so you can get started!


----------



## shar13

my update is aftger calling my RE she decided that my light bleeding for 2 weeks was just spotting and that this is my full on AF, so I start my BCP today! yayy! kinda excited means we are in process lol, but nervous cause years ago BCP made me soo moody lol




diliapickle said:


> They started me on Provera today. Anyone taken that before? How long till you got AF? I am taking it for 7 days...

hey dilia, i took provera last cycle to bring on my period, I was on it for 10 days and then got AF 3 days after my last pill. Hopefully it is just as quick for you. Isnt it ironic how for the longest time we beg that AF doesnt come and now all we want is for her to show her face!



Em260 said:


> Hi everyone, I introduced myself on this thread about a week ago. I got the go ahead from my Oncologist to do IVF before my surgery so I'm officially joining you all :). I had my IVF orientation yesterday and my head is still spinning a little from all of the info. I'm going to be taking Gonal-F, Menopur, and Cetrotride. Now I'm just impatiently waiting for AF to arrive so I can go in for my CD 2 blood work and ultrasound.

congrats em! my dh and my head spun for days after our ivf orientation. So much info and so much to think about. I hope af comes quick, i know how long the wait can seem, but the time will fly!


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - I am crossing my fingers that you get the funds you need in time for your cycle. We would have been flat broke after paying for ours if DH's dad hadn't come through to help. 

Dilla - sorry your cycle got cancelled. That is a huge bummer.

Michelle - glad your acu went well! 

Phantom - you are in Utah? Me too! Sorry I don't know anything about blighted ovum. 

Shar - glad you are getting started! 

Tcmc - you are so close!

Em & Lucy - good luck on getting started soon! 

I am still playing the waiting game. Thursday of next week is my pregnancy test. I am going nuts! I keep listening to everything my body does in an attempt to discern some kind of sign about what is going on in there. The first couple of days after ET I had a lot of bloating and some cramps, and now I'm not noticing much of anything out of the ordinary. Not sure if that is a bad sign or if I am just over analyzing. Feeling pretty crazy at the moment! :wacko:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Dilia! :hi:

tcmc, I'm glad you are getting started. It's always so exciting and an emotional journey!

Lucie, I had the same problem with BCP! I started breaking out like a teenager!:growlmad:

Mo, hopefully AF will show in the next couple of days.

Em, yay for getting started! Hopefully AF will show soon.

Michelle, that is not pleasant. I know what you mean about your :coffee:. FX you start Lupron today.

Ash, I hope your shots are going well.

Shar, yay for AF! Now you can get started!

Whisper, FX for you! I hope you get your bfp. 

I hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## wannabeprego

@EM, welcome back!! I hope your AF comes soon so you can move on with your cycle!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Michelle, Fingers crossed your blood work goes well so you can start your lupron!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Shar, I am glad you are getting started in the process. Fingers crossed the BCP don't make you too moody!! Good luck!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Whisper, the 2 WW always feels like it drags by sooo slow for me too!! Every day feels like forever!!! Try to keep yourself busy, I always find the busier I am, the faster it feels like time goes bye!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM, My DR's office offers payment plans with 50% down payment and than you can pay off the remaining balance over 12 months with no interest, so we might do that to make it less overwhelming to make sure we have all of the $$ we need on time for my November cycle so I am feeling better about paying for it since I learned more about the financing option thrugh my DR's office. In addition to that I have my sister sending $$ to help out with the costs, & we are waiting on a loan to come through as well. 

Right now my DH & myself are debating about purchasing 1 or 2 IVF cycles up front because the DR's office gives you a discount on the 2cnd cycle if you pay for the two up front. Originally I was just going to purchase 1 cycle and hope that even if it wasn't a success than we would have enough frozen embryo's left over to do a FET cycle next. But there is no guarantee what is going to happen and if my first cycle is a flop with no frosties than I could do a second cycle at a discounted cost. The negative is if I get pregnant and give birth on my first cycle I can loose out on the 2cnd IVF cycle money that I paid for, so it is kind of a gamble. They give you up to a year to use the 2cnd IVF cycle or you loose out on the $$ you paid for it. DH and me are weighing the pros and cons of paying up front for 1 cycle vrs 2 cycles. Hmmm, this is a tuff decision!!:shrug:


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> @EM, welcome back!! I hope your AF comes soon so you can move on with your cycle!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> @Michelle, Fingers crossed your blood work goes well so you can start your lupron!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> @Shar, I am glad you are getting started in the process. Fingers crossed the BCP don't make you too moody!! Good luck!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> @Whisper, the 2 WW always feels like it drags by sooo slow for me too!! Every day feels like forever!!! Try to keep yourself busy, I always find the busier I am, the faster it feels like time goes bye!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> AFM, My DR's office offers payment plans with 50% down payment and than you can pay off the remaining balance over 12 months with no interest, so we might do that to make it less overwhelming to make sure we have all of the $$ we need on time for my November cycle so I am feeling better about paying for it since I learned more about the financing option thrugh my DR's office. In addition to that I have my sister sending $$ to help out with the costs, & we are waiting on a loan to come through as well.
> 
> Right now my DH & myself are debating about purchasing 1 or 2 IVF cycles up front because the DR's office gives you a discount on the 2cnd cycle if you pay for the two up front. Originally I was just going to purchase 1 cycle and hope that even if it wasn't a success than we would have enough frozen embryo's left over to do a FET cycle next. But there is no guarantee what is going to happen and if my first cycle is a flop with no frosties than I could do a second cycle at a discounted cost. The negative is if I get pregnant and give birth on my first cycle I can loose out on the 2cnd IVF cycle money that I paid for, so it is kind of a gamble. They give you up to a year to use the 2cnd IVF cycle or you loose out on the $$ you paid for it. DH and me are weighing the pros and cons of paying up front for 1 cycle vrs 2 cycles. Hmmm, this is a tuff decision!!:shrug:

That is a tough call! Our RE's office also gives discounts for every extra cycle purchased up front. We actually purchased three cycles - partly because it was a good deal but mostly because I felt like it would help me move on with my life if IVF doesn't work after three tries. It was a "live for no regrets" decision I guess. We will "loose" a decent chunk of change if this first cycle works, but I am ok with that.


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - The 2WW is the worst! I think it is worse then waiting to start, then once you start you are doing so much, then bamn, NOTHING...just waiting! I went nuts during both cycles at that point. One thing to remember is no signs are good too! There are a lot of girls on the other thread I am still on that didn't have a single sign and got their BFP! Cramping and bloating is normal too. Hopefully you are the start of BFP on this thread for all of us :) hang in there!! Do you plan to test earlier then next week?

Thanks Happy and wanna! I got my blood done, had my coffee in the car, hot and waiting for me and now on my second cup :) And of course now eating breakfast! Hoping I get my call later today to start lupron too!! 

wanna - That is a tough call to make! If you get pg on your first cycle, can you use the second one to try another round if you decide you want a second child? Also, that is awfully nice of your sister to help with your funds and also to have the 12 months with no interest! I am sure whatever you and DH decide, it will work out for you :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Whisper - I hope you're going to get your bfp! :hugs: Try to distract yourself by keeping busy, go do something you love 

Happy - they're going well thank you! I go in for a scan tomorrow morning, I'm excited :happydance:

wanna - I know this may seem crazy buuut if you pay for two and the first one works ... you can always try to get pregnant again within that year ... with your second child? I don't know how many children you and your DH were planning on having but that is maybe an option? :hugs:

Michelle - I'm happy your finally got your coffee! Let us know how the blood work results are!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice and suggestions girls!!!:hugs:

Does anyone know how quickly you can jump back into TTC again after you have a baby, whether it is natural or by C-section? I think it is 6 weeks after giving birth?? I am probably going to have to do a google search to find out.

The reason why I ask is because you have 12 months to use the second IVF cycle when you purchase the 2 up front. So if you are pregnant first cycle and go through 9 months than that leaves 3 months to do the IVF cycle before it would not be available. Hmmm... I think I am going to ask the billing office if it possible to use the second cycle if you do get pregnant? I am not sure what there policy is on this at the DR's office.

In general I do want more than one child, and I would love twins, so I am open to doing the second IVF for another baby if it is possible. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, that is a tough decision. Our Dr didn't offer anything like that. We just hope to have tons of frosties and be able to do FET. Our DR has a very high success rate for FET. I guess it depends on wanting to have babies back to back. Personally, I would have them back to back only because of my age and the fact that I want them to grow up together. My step kids are 11 so that is a huge age difference. Hopefully you and your DH will come to an agreement. It would be nice if your Dr gave you at least two years to use up the second try.


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks everyone! :) 

Shar - Yay for getting started! I know what you mean about BCP I get super moody on them! Hopefully you are ok though! 

Whisper - Good luck!! The TWW is such a head game!! Hope the time goes quickly for you! 

Happy - Hi! :)

Wanna - That is a tough call! I think once you have a baby you have to wait at least 8 weeks... but not sure! Would be a good question for RE to help decide?

Michelle - Good luck! Hope you can get started!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the info and advice ladies!!:flower: I just emailed my DR's office and asked if it is even an option to use the second IVF if you get pregnant on the first cycle and it is within the 12 months. I will update you when i find out what the answer is. I doubt if I am the first person that asked this question!! :blush::haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

I had to request a copy of my medical records from my local fetility office to give to the clinic doing my IVF and it cost me 29 bucks, which I found to be outrgeous, But other than that I have been reading through the medical records this morning because i got them in the mail. And I just realized that my DH's second SA was actually 10 million sperm, with 6.5 million motile sperm and 65% motility. So that is more than what I originally thought the results were. I thought he only had 6.5 million sperm with the same motility, but he actually had 10 million. :dohh: I am not sure if this should affect my decision not try an IUI a few more times before going to the IVF cycle or not.:shrug: I am feeling kind of annoyed that I didn't have the facts right way before now. :growlmad:

However I still realize that I still have the same physical problems, like a possibly damaged tube that if I OV on the ovary on that side than it it isn't possible to do the IUI which is why my last IUI got canceled. Also another reason why I wanted to do the IVF because I was so upset with wasting my money for the ultrasound and blood work for a canceled IUI cycle.:dohh: My odds of 15% success from the DR for the IUI remain the same regardless....:wacko:


----------



## michelle01

Hopefully you get your answers wanna! 

Ash - Thanks; coffee did taste pretty yummy when I had to wait for it ;)

So I have to get a SA done for my DH; first available appt is November 8?!? Seriously??? That is when I am/was supposed to start stimming, so the nurse said they could delay me till the 9 or 10th? I don't want to wait anymore..UGH! I wonder if somewhere else can do it?? Have to get working on that now...so frustrating!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wanna - your decision but my OH had over 70 million sperm each IUI and I don't have any blocked tubes or anything and we never had success. Now, everyone is different however IMO you should go through with the IVF. The success rates are so much better than IVF. Whatever you decision I still support you and will be here for you! :hugs: I hope it all gets sorted out!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Michelle!!! :flower: Maybe you can do the SA at another lab to get it done sooner and either pay for it yourself or use your health insurance. I used a Quest lab for an SA and it cost me like around 100 something bucks which wasnt that bad. My health insurance did cover a second SA at 100% which I was surpised by becauseit doesn't cover infertility, and only the diagnosis so you never know with health insurance so it might be worth looking into it. Good luck. I hope you can find a solution and you won't have to delay. 

AFM, I got an answer to my second question about what would happen if I got pregnant in the first cycle and I purchased 2 IVF cyles up front.

"For the two cycle plan if you decide to purchase, if you become pregnant and you deliver the contract is then complete. So you would lose the second cycle. That is basically because it is a shared risk plan, and the cycle plan is discounted already you would not be able to use the second cycle. "

So long story short, the answer is no. :nope:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - what was the success rate for success that the doctor gave you and your DH?


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wanna - your decision but my OH had over 70 million sperm each IUI and I don't have any blocked tubes or anything and we never had success. Now, everyone is different however IMO you should go through with the IVF. The success rates are so much better than IVF. Whatever you decision I still support you and will be here for you! :hugs: I hope it all gets sorted out!

Thanks for the advice Ash!!:flower: Do you know what percent were motile with your DH's count? Just out of curiosity?

You have a good point, because even though my DH's sperm count was higher than I originally thought, my success rate the DR gave me for IUI is still the same and I still have all of my physical problems on top of DH's low sperm count, and 10 million is still a low count regardless. So, IVF is still our best option I suppose. I don't think we will change anything. 

It just goes to show that the lesson learned is if you have any questions make sure you ask right than and there. I have had 2 different DR's at my local fertility office and I think that is where the confusion came in about the correct SA numbers. My original DR left the practice and I ended up doing my surgery with a diffent DR in the end.


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Sorry you cannot do 2 cycles, even if the first one works. I guess you have to go with what you feel comfortable with. And also, like what Ash, asked, what is your chances of the first cycle working? I know it is hard to predict, but I am sure there are so many factors, including age, egg quality, etc...


----------



## ashknowsbest

My OH's motile sperm was always 75% and over. The reason I asked about what your chances of success was is because I have a 60% change (that's what our doctor told us) and if I were in your shoes, I would buy two because I feel like 60 + 60 is 120 so the odds of getting pregnant after two are very good. I know it doesn't REALLY work like that but that's how I feel about it anyways ...


----------



## holdontohope

I don't really understand the percentage rate that the FS can give.. How does it all work? What do they base it off of? 

Now that I have been reading into it more... I was given an extremely high success rate because of my age, blood tests and egg quality.. Now I am even more curious... I am in a single IVF cycle group.


----------



## wannabeprego

The DR gave me a 40% success rate for the IVF & ICSI procedure which is much higher than the 15% success rate of IUI. IVF is for sure our best option. 

@Ash, i see what you mean about the percent of success and the number of cycles, good point!! :thumbup:

I am also in my 30's though with mild endo and scar tissue, which was removed in my surgery, so hopefully wont be an issue, (although over time the endo and scar tissue could return) and I have small fibroids, but they shouldn't affect my fertility based on what the DR has advised me. 

@Hold, I am not sure exactly how the DR determines success rates. I know age is a big part of it though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hold - what percentage did your doctor give you? Just curious as I'm 24 so we're very close in age.


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Hopefully you get your answers wanna!
> 
> Ash - Thanks; coffee did taste pretty yummy when I had to wait for it ;)
> 
> So I have to get a SA done for my DH; first available appt is November 8?!? Seriously??? That is when I am/was supposed to start stimming, so the nurse said they could delay me till the 9 or 10th? I don't want to wait anymore..UGH! I wonder if somewhere else can do it?? Have to get working on that now...so frustrating!

Oh no! Yea maybe you can find somewhere to go. I don't know if they have a quest where you are but look into it. That's frustrating. Sorrrrrrry


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Sweetness; I am going to check out getting that done through quest!

I got my message for today; progestrone was good and starting 10 units of lupron tonight! Let the poking begin :haha:


----------



## holdontohope

FS gave me a 90% success rate.. 

That was against his will though.. He didn't want to give me a success rate because there are always things that can go wrong and unexpected.. He kept trying to assure us it was going to work, I can have a baby, I am going to be a mom. But my mom and I were both sitting there bawling when he said IVF was my best/only option:blush: I had recently been told that I was infertile by another doctor due to some blood tests and we were devastated. He definitely gave us hope!! 

He basically said rite now I am young, my lining in my uterus is good, so if he is aggressive with medication he thinks that I will have very good results.. Because I am so young, he said he usually would never suggest IVF first.. But my endo is very aggressive and my family history of female problems and infertility is horrible :cry:


----------



## tcmc

wanna- that doesnt seem fair that u arent able to use the 2nd paid cycle if it works first time round, its stressful enough going through all this without having to think about these things before hand, deffo not good for the PMA:nope:

mich- sorry to hear the added SA may hold u up i really hope u can find a way to get it sorted without having to change ur starting dates :hugs: yay for starting lupron!:happydance:

shar- good news on getting started with BCP:happydance:

Em- it can be a bit overwhelming when u hear everything all in one go but exciting to be starting too :hugs:

whisper- congrats on being PUPO!!:happydance::happydance: fingers crossed u get ur BFP im sure the waait is agonising:coffee: 

sweetness- how are things with you?

hope everyone else is well:hugs:

AFM- pre-treatment appointment tomorrow to pick up meds and have injection training with the nurse :happydance: starting sniffing with suprecur on Friday i cant believe its finally here:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - yay for starting Lupron!

hold - everything will work out! :hugs: You have a good chance so FX'd for you! 

tcmc - good luck with your cycle!


----------



## MoBaby

diliapickle said:


> They started me on Provera today. Anyone taken that before? How long till you got AF? I am taking it for 7 days...

Wanted to tell you that I just started spotting so AF should be full force tomorrow... So it looks like on average is 2-5 days after stopping provera.


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> Hopefully you get your answers wanna!
> 
> Ash - Thanks; coffee did taste pretty yummy when I had to wait for it ;)
> 
> So I have to get a SA done for my DH; first available appt is November 8?!? Seriously??? That is when I am/was supposed to start stimming, so the nurse said they could delay me till the 9 or 10th? I don't want to wait anymore..UGH! I wonder if somewhere else can do it?? Have to get working on that now...so frustrating!

Definitely look into quest. DH had his there and it only took a couple of days for the results so you should have plenty of time.


----------



## Em260

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! This thread moves so fast! 

Hodontohope - I know how hard it is to hear IVF is your only option. I just had that same conversation with my dr. last week. But the good news is the success rates are so high. This will work! And you got some great stats from your FS. 

tcmc - great news you are getting started too!! It definitely started to feel real after that orientation class :)

Wanna - sorry they won't let you do the second cycle. I think it's still a great option because my stress level would be reduced knowing we had a second shot at it. I wish my RE offered that option.


----------



## michelle01

Yay Mobaby!! The only time we welcome AF :) This means you can get on with your FET :happydance:

I have a call into the nurse; hopefully I can have DH go somewhere else.


----------



## michelle01

Well I am 0/2! I called the hospital, they refer them to my doctor and then I called Quest in IL and they do not do them here; they referred me to the hospital :dohh:


----------



## LotusBlossom

With regard to the SA and IUI, I want to let you all know what DH and I experienced... We did many IUIs and found out later (after another SA) that the IUIs never would have worked because the second SA tested using the Kruger Strict criteria, which revealed that DH's sperm has a very small chance of fertilizing the egg. We should have moved to IVF a long time ago and would have if the previous Dr had tested using this criteria. :( So, if you or anyone you know might be thinking of doing IUI instead of IVF, I recommend requesting this particular test. It could save a lot of time and heartbreak. Now we are planning to do IVF with ICSI to solve that issue. I'm about a week away from AF and can't wait to get things started! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Sweetness; I am going to check out getting that done through quest!
> 
> I got my message for today; progestrone was good and starting 10 units of lupron tonight! Let the poking begin :haha:

Yay! Glad it came back normal. I have been taking lupron 20 for about a week it sometimes it leaves bruises. Does it with u too?


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> FS gave me a 90% success rate..
> 
> That was against his will though.. He didn't want to give me a success rate because there are always things that can go wrong and unexpected.. He kept trying to assure us it was going to work, I can have a baby, I am going to be a mom. But my mom and I were both sitting there bawling when he said IVF was my best/only option:blush: I had recently been told that I was infertile by another doctor due to some blood tests and we were devastated. He definitely gave us hope!!
> 
> He basically said rite now I am young, my lining in my uterus is good, so if he is aggressive with medication he thinks that I will have very good results.. Because I am so young, he said he usually would never suggest IVF first.. But my endo is very aggressive and my family history of female problems and infertility is horrible :cry:

What meds does he have you taking


----------



## Whisper82

LotusBlossom said:


> With regard to the SA and IUI, I want to let you all know what DH and I experienced... We did many IUIs and found out later (after another SA) that the IUIs never would have worked because the second SA tested using the Kruger Strict criteria, which revealed that DH's sperm has a very small chance of fertilizing the egg. We should have moved to IVF a long time ago and would have if the previous Dr had tested using this criteria. :( So, if you or anyone you know might be thinking of doing IUI instead of IVF, I recommend requesting this particular test. It could save a lot of time and heartbreak. Now we are planning to do IVF with ICSI to solve that issue. I'm about a week away from AF and can't wait to get things started! :happydance:

I totally agree! My DH's first SA in February 2012 indicated that he had 40% normal morphology - more than enough. When we went to the specialist and had a Kruger Strict criteria done we found out it was only 6% normal! :dohh: Our RE said this is "possibly adequate for IUI" so we gave IUI one more shot (we had already done four) and then decided to move on to IVF. Such a bummer to not know sooner.


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87

Half of them arrived at my house last night, the other half arrived at the drs yesterday. Nurse said he added another one, but this is the list I have:

BCP
Lupron 2 week kit
Lupron 1 week kit 
Dexamethasone
Estrace
Endometrin 
Doxycycline 
Metrogel vaginal 
Clotrimazole vaginal 
Progesterone gel
Cetrotide
Ovidrel
Repronex 
Gonal F

I thought I would be doing Repronex or Gonal F... But now I am not sure :shrug: Can those 2 be combined?


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you for all the support girls!!! :hugs: 

I literally don't know 1 person who has done IVF. None of my other family members have gone as far as IVF.. So everyone has a ton of questions and I feel like I don't know the answer to all of them! 

I keep getting told over and over again that IVF is going to = 5 or 6 babies!!! I am amazed that most people associate IVF with only something like Octomom!! Some people really have no clue.


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87
> 
> Half of them arrived at my house last night, the other half arrived at the drs yesterday. Nurse said he added another one, but this is the list I have:
> 
> BCP
> Lupron 2 week kit
> Lupron 1 week kit
> Dexamethasone
> Estrace
> Endometrin
> Doxycycline
> Metrogel vaginal
> Clotrimazole vaginal
> Progesterone gel
> Cetrotide
> Ovidrel
> Repronex
> Gonal F
> 
> I thought I would be doing Repronex or Gonal F... But now I am not sure :shrug: Can those 2 be combined?

You do have some gels I dont have and vaginal stuff I dont have, and by the list you wrote it does look like you are doing reponex and gonal F, not unless you didnt mean to put them on there. And yes a lot if people say im going to have a lot of babies but then I explain it to them :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

holdontohope said:


> Thank you for all the support girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> I literally don't know 1 person who has done IVF. None of my other family members have gone as far as IVF.. So everyone has a ton of questions and I feel like I don't know the answer to all of them!
> 
> I keep getting told over and over again that IVF is going to = 5 or 6 babies!!! I am amazed that most people associate IVF with only something like Octomom!! Some people really have no clue.

Haha! I keep getting the same question. Everyone assumes we'll transfer lots of embryos. We're transferring ONE. I've learned about the risks associated with multiples and it's just not worth it to us. I'm young enough to try again later for more children.


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> Well I am 0/2! I called the hospital, they refer them to my doctor and then I called Quest in IL and they do not do them here; they referred me to the hospital :dohh:

What about Labcorp? That's the other place that does them here in New York. Maybe put in a call to a couple of Urologists too. They might know another place that does them.


----------



## Em260

AF has arrived!! What a difference from last month when I was devastated she was here :). I'll go in tomorrow morning for CD2 blood work and ultrasound and hopefully I can start stims tomorrow night. 

For those of you that have done a cycle before, did you start wearing sweatpants and leggings toward the end before retrieval? The nurse mentioned that jeans can be uncomfortable.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright so I just got back from my scan and everything is looking great, that's what the dr. said anyways! He didn't count the follicles but from what I could see I have about 4 on each side so 8 in total. He said that the main thing is that they're all growing in sync which they are! They're all about 8mm. My lining is 6.8mm and he said that is a GREAT sign because it means my estrogen is increasing. Overall I'm very happy with the results thus far. He asked me if I had any questions at the end and I asked him if he would be doing my retrieval and he said that if it's Thursday or Friday of next week which he think it will be, then yes, he'll most likely be able to do it! That made me really happy too! Yay!!!! So excited and ready to get to the ER!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - so happy AF started for you so that you can get started! I don't know about wearing leggings towards the end of stiming since this is my first time but I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I did my lupron injection last night as instructed and now this morning. No bruising yet! I didn't bruise from this before either; I ice for 30 seconds to 1 minute before I inject and for 30 seconds afterwards. I found this to be one of the easiest injections besides follistum. If you haven't tried icing, I would recommend it.

Em - YAY for AF :) With both my other cycles when I got bloated, I would just wear bigger pants; not really sweat pants since I have to wear business casual dress at work. I also wore baggier shirts to try to hide the bloat in my tummy :haha:

Ash - Awesome scan!! It sounds like everything is moving great for you :)

one - Is your appt today for blood? I know it was around the same time as I was having mine done.

So....after calling and trying to find a place to get the SA done for DH before 11/8, I talked to the hospital right across the street from me and they said they could do it. Just bring in the sample before noon! I was so happy and then the tech from my FS calls me back; I explain to her about the hospital being able to do this and she tells me that my doctor wants this done by his staff only :saywhat: Are you freaking kidding me!!?! I was so aggrevated. I had to tell myself that this is out of my control and just to deal with it; I am trying to not get stressed out this cycle. It is what it is, we just have to make that date work.


----------



## ashknowsbest

michelle - thanks! Sorry that you're doctor's office won't let another clinic do it :cry: So frustrating! And I definitely agree with you about icing! Best advice EVER!


----------



## Em260

Michelle - sorry that stinks! It's so hard getting all of the tests in order to start. Maybe you can put yourself on the cancellation list at your FS so your DH can get in earlier.


----------



## michelle01

Em - I did call yesterday and had her put my name on the list! I can only hope there is one so we can get it done sooner, but if not, we will just take what we get!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Michelle that has to be so fustrating! After going around and finding a clinic. But you are right no need to get stressed. I'm glad you started Lupron I never tried the ice. I did get some bruises but I think that was more from the follistim.

Ash, I'm glad you got some follies growing together. How many are you planning on putting back? 

I hope everyone is moving along. 

AFM, I have another scan tomorrow. I hope my lining is growing!


----------



## ashknowsbest

happy - I'm pretty sure we're putting 2 back, regardless of quality. My OH and I are okay with twins and we've been waiting for so long that we just want to have the best chances so if we put two in and they both implant then great if 1 implants then that's great too. :) Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow!


----------



## diliapickle

Em - YAY for AF arriving!! I did find that I was uncomfortable starting about 4 days before retrieval and so when I got home from work I would immediately put yoga pants on!

Ash - Glad your appointment went well! Next week for ER how exciting!! :) 

Michelle - Sorry about the SA! Why do they need it done by their staff? Sorry! I am sure everything will work out though!

happy - Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! FX!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, I am glad your AF came so you can move forward with your IVF!!! Good luck to you!!!:dust::dust:

@Michelle, that stinks that your DR office won't let you do your SA some where else so it doesn't delay things with your cycle. That sounds very annoying!!! I hope everything will be okay regardless of the small hiccup!! My fertility office was okay with me doing the SA some where else although they advised me that they felt they would do a better job with it if they did it themselves. 

@Happy, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!! :dust:

@Ash, I am so glad that your scan went so well!! :happydance: It sounds like you have a good amount of follies so it sounds vey positive so far!!! Good luck to you!!:dust::dust:

I just got my meds in the mail by fed ex and it was my lupron and estraidol pills!!! I can't believe that this tiny jar of lupron was $199.00... I swear it must be made of liquid gold, WTH!!! :wacko:

Pic of the lupron.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09158.jpg


Pic of everything that I got today....



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09157.jpg


I will be ordering the rest of my meds next week on like Monday or Tuesday, and that is when I get to dish out the big bucks, for the Gonal F!! Oh joy... LOL...:haha: But it is all going to be worth it in the end when I get a BFP!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick question???? Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:


----------



## michelle01

dilia - Not sure why it has to be done with them, but she said they had to do it there. Silly if you ask me, but it only delays it a few days. The part that sucks is it has to be there by 10am and collection within the hour before; we both work and start at 7am. So that kinda throws a little wrench in our day, but it is worth it to continue on!

wanna - The lupron injection is very easy! I started mine yesterday :) The estraidol pills actually said that? I have taken them with both previous cycles and both were by mouth; the progestrone was inserted vaginally, but that was it. I would call and ask them.


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone, 

Quick question....I have been super dizzy since my ET and I also feel a lot of pressure on my bladder. I am guessing the pressure is because my ovary is still so big (even though I only have one ovary). I left a message at my doctor's office and I'm just waiting for a call back. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm a little worried that I might be hyperstimulated....:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> dilia - Not sure why it has to be done with them, but she said they had to do it there. Silly if you ask me, but it only delays it a few days. The part that sucks is it has to be there by 10am and collection within the hour before; we both work and start at 7am. So that kinda throws a little wrench in our day, but it is worth it to continue on!
> 
> wanna - The lupron injection is very easy! I started mine yesterday :) The estraidol pills actually said that? I have taken them with both previous cycles and both were by mouth; the progestrone was inserted vaginally, but that was it. I would call and ask them.

Thanks for the info and advice Michelle!! :thumbup: I just double checked the label on the estraidol pills and it for sure says they must be taken vaginally. Pretty weird stuff, since you were able to take yours orally!! :wacko: I will let you know what my DR's office says when I call tomorrow to verify. The pills are very tiny, so I was thinking maybe they dissolve pretty quick and easy once they are up there in your whoo haw???:shrug: Hmmm.... We shall see!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I haven't made it to the egg retrival process yet, so I am not sure what is normal regadring it?? But I hope you feel better soon and that you dont have the hyperstimuation!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:Talk to your DR and hopefully they can put your mind at ease!:hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Alright so I just got back from my scan and everything is looking great, that's what the dr. said anyways! He didn't count the follicles but from what I could see I have about 4 on each side so 8 in total. He said that the main thing is that they're all growing in sync which they are! They're all about 8mm. My lining is 6.8mm and he said that is a GREAT sign because it means my estrogen is increasing. Overall I'm very happy with the results thus far. He asked me if I had any questions at the end and I asked him if he would be doing my retrieval and he said that if it's Thursday or Friday of next week which he think it will be, then yes, he'll most likely be able to do it! That made me really happy too! Yay!!!! So excited and ready to get to the ER!

Yay! I am glad everything is looking great!


----------



## ashknowsbest

diliapickle said:


> Em - YAY for AF arriving!! I did find that I was uncomfortable starting about 4 days before retrieval and so when I got home from work I would immediately put yoga pants on!
> 
> Ash - Glad your appointment went well! Next week for ER how exciting!! :)
> 
> Michelle - Sorry about the SA! Why do they need it done by their staff? Sorry! I am sure everything will work out though!
> 
> happy - Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! FX!

Thanks dilia! ER is exciting, kinda nervous about it though too! I'm sure I'll be fine. 

How are you doing?



wannabeprego said:


> @Em, I am glad your AF came so you can move forward with your IVF!!! Good luck to you!!!:dust::dust:
> 
> @Michelle, that stinks that your DR office won't let you do your SA some where else so it doesn't delay things with your cycle. That sounds very annoying!!! I hope everything will be okay regardless of the small hiccup!! My fertility office was okay with me doing the SA some where else although they advised me that they felt they would do a better job with it if they did it themselves.
> 
> @Happy, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!! :dust:
> 
> @Ash, I am so glad that your scan went so well!! :happydance: It sounds like you have a good amount of follies so it sounds vey positive so far!!! Good luck to you!!:dust::dust:
> 
> I just got my meds in the mail by fed ex and it was my lupron and estraidol pills!!! I can't believe that this tiny jar of lupron was $199.00... I swear it must be made of liquid gold, WTH!!! :wacko:
> 
> Pic of the lupron.....
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09158.jpg
> 
> 
> Pic of everything that I got today....
> 
> 
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09157.jpg
> 
> 
> I will be ordering the rest of my meds next week on like Monday or Tuesday, and that is when I get to dish out the big bucks, for the Gonal F!! Oh joy... LOL...:haha: But it is all going to be worth it in the end when I get a BFP!!!

Wannabe - Yes I'm starting to get very excited! And there were a bunch of other small follicles so we'll see how many I actually end up with! I never took the estridol pills or anything up my vagina ever so I'm not really sure how that works but I would call your doctor and see what they say! Lupron looks just like mine, you start that tomorrow right? I know the lupron looks like there's none in there but I've been on it for about .... 19-20 days now and I'm still using the first jar so depending on your dose it lasts a while :thumbup:



Whisper82 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question....I have been super dizzy since my ET and I also feel a lot of pressure on my bladder. I am guessing the pressure is because my ovary is still so big (even though I only have one ovary). I left a message at my doctor's office and I'm just waiting for a call back. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm a little worried that I might be hyperstimulated....:shrug:

I can't really say what that might be as I've never had ET or been pregnant but I did hear from other ladies that when they got their :bfp:'s they had this pressure down there and had to pee a lot ... also they felt like they did a bunch of crunches so ... FX'd for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweetness - thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question....I have been super dizzy since my ET and I also feel a lot of pressure on my bladder. I am guessing the pressure is because my ovary is still so big (even though I only have one ovary). I left a message at my doctor's office and I'm just waiting for a call back. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm a little worried that I might be hyperstimulated....:shrug:

I honestly couldnt answer this as I have not been through it yet. But I hope its a good sign either way


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> Quick question???? Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:

I have not taken anything vaginally thus far even with my m 8 IUIs. But have a feeling with IVF I will have to do somehting that way. When are you suppose to start your estrogen? Also glad you got some of your meds!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Quick question???? Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:
> 
> I have not taken anything vaginally thus far even with my m 8 IUIs. But have a feeling with IVF I will have to do somehting that way. When are you suppose to start your estrogen? Also glad you got some of your meds!Click to expand...

Luckily based on the medication schedule the Dr's office gave me it doesn't look like I will need to start the estraidol until the day of the baseline ultrasound which takes place after AF arrives, so that should give me some time to make sure I know what in the world is going on with these pills. LOL...:haha::blush:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- Thanks for the advice I will have to try it. When do they antcipate you to start follistim?

Em- Glad AF came!

Dill- How is everything with you??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Quick question???? Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:

Wanna, mine came with an aplicator but the progesterone didn't so I had to use my hands :dohh: Check with your office because the progesterone said "orally" but the dr told me it was vaginally. Sometimes the directions are not clear.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Quick question???? Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:
> 
> Wanna, mine came with an aplicator but the progesterone didn't so I had to use my hands :dohh: Check with your office because the progesterone said "orally" but the dr told me it was vaginally. Sometimes the directions are not clear.Click to expand...

Woah, that is crazy!!! Good thing you asked your DR's office about it!!! I can't imagine trying to eat progesterone cream.... LOL... that would have been very unpleasant!!!! LOL...:haha::blush: Good thing you double checked and asked!!!:winkwink:


----------



## diliapickle

wannabeprego said:


> Quick question???? Do any of you girls know how to take a pill that is vaginally inserted?? I was reading the estraidol pills container and it says you put it in your vagina??? I have never done this before..hmmmm... It looks like I will need to call the Dr office to figure out how the heck to do that???:shrug:

I had to take progesterone vaginally when I did IUI's (even though bottle said by mouth). I had to use my hand as well so basically did while lying down and you stick it up there as far as you can! They say to try and get it as close to cervix as possible... and then lay for a bit to let it take. Good Luck! 



Whisper82 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question....I have been super dizzy since my ET and I also feel a lot of pressure on my bladder. I am guessing the pressure is because my ovary is still so big (even though I only have one ovary). I left a message at my doctor's office and I'm just waiting for a call back. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm a little worried that I might be hyperstimulated....:shrug:

I haven't made it to an ET yet but I think those are good signs! I did hyperstimulate after my ER and it didn't feel like that (more bloated and nauseated and couldn't stand or walk straight without pain) so maybe just good signs baby is implanting!? 



Sweetness_87 said:


> Mich- Thanks for the advice I will have to try it. When do they antcipate you to start follistim?
> 
> Em- Glad AF came!
> 
> Dill- How is everything with you??

I am doing alright. Bummed today cuz I was supposed to be at the spa relaxing before transfer tomorrow but instead am at work since there will be no transfer tomorrow and need to save my time off. But have been having wine to make myself feel better at night until AF arrives and then back on a strict no alcohol no caffeine plan!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Dilla, thanks for that info hun!!!!! :thumbup: Sorry you are feeing down!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better and good luck to you for the next cycle!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Yes, the pills are VERY small and blue in color; that sounds really strange that it says to put it up there. Will be interested to see what your doc says.

Whisper - Did you FS say you were at risk for OHSS? You can always drink gatorade and eat salty foods if you feel that is what is going on. I think everyone experiences something different after ET; after I would get cramping like AF cramps, but that seemed to be it. Oh and the progestrone causes side effects too.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, thanks for that info about the lupron!!!:flower:

A quick question for you girls that have already started your injections. Do you try to do yor injections at a similar time every day to be conistent, or does the time of day not matter for the injection as long as you just make sure you do it daily with correct dosage as required by your doc??? Not sure if that matter or not? :shrug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Quick question....I have been super dizzy since my ET and I also feel a lot of pressure on my bladder. I am guessing the pressure is because my ovary is still so big (even though I only have one ovary). I left a message at my doctor's office and I'm just waiting for a call back. Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm a little worried that I might be hyperstimulated....:shrug:

Whisper, I had a lot of pressure after ET. I kept telling the nurse I had to pee and she said no way your bladder is empty. Your ovaries are so big that cause so much pressure. As far as the dizzy I didn't have any. Check your weight. OHSS causes weight gain and short of breath. If you still don't feel any better then call your dr.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, I was told to do them around the same time within the hour.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - you should be doing them at the same time within an hour or two every night and morning. For example, I was told to do the gonal F in the morning (same time every morning give or take an hour or two) and lupron and menopur at night (same time give or take the hour or two).


----------



## diliapickle

Wanna - I was told to do them the same time everyday. I did mine 12 hours apart as well - menopur at 7:30am and Gonal-F (and cetrotide when it was added) at 7:30pm.


----------



## MoBaby

wanna: my dr had very specific times to take the meds... Lupron was between 5am-7am AND 4pm-8pm and Menopur and Gonal F were to be taken at the same time 4-8pm. You doctor will tell you exactly what time to take them as they prefer. You want to take them around the same time each day.

Whisper: Hope you are feeling better soon! 
Dilla: Im still waiting on AF also... it was to come today (as from my spotting and cramps) BUT she is playing hide and seek!! I have until saturday for af to show... Then I will have to cancel the transfer and wait until Jan :( that will stink! How are you doing on the provera??


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby I hope AF shows her ugly head soon! That sucks she is taking her sweet time! FX it is soon! I am doing ok but know tomorrow will be rough ad that was transfer day scheduled for noon which I will now just be at work... But trying to not dwell and think .positively for November!


----------



## tcmc

Hey ladies, well I had my pre treatment appointment today picked up all my meds and asked all my questions. It all went really well although I saw a lady come through who looked like she was in complete agony which shook me a little :-( they ended up having to call an ambulance just to move her to the main hospital!! Her DH looked so worried it was awful haven't been able to get them out of my head.

So anyway I start suprecur nasal sprays tomorrow 4 times a day with the first one being at 8am. It's now 2.06am so should really get to bed!!

Hope u r all well I will try to catch up better tomorrow I promise. And will give an update on how the sprays are going xx


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck starting meds tcmc!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - I hope you're feeling better.

Dilla - I hope you're doing ok today. Do something nice for yourself today:hugs: 

Mobaby - Fx AF shows up soon! 

tcmc - good luck getting started today!

AFM - I had my CD 2 blood work and baseline ultrasound this morning. I only have one ovary so I'm not counting on getting that many eggs but the Dr. saw 8 follicles so that gives me a little hope :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Mobaby, I hope she shows up today! Typical of her, when you want her to come she doesn't

Dilia, November will be your lucky month! FX for you.

tcmc, glad you are getting started. 

Em, that is a great number for just one ovary. FX that you get more and they grow!

Hello to everyone else! I hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - Oh that poor girl; do you know what happened to her or why she was in agony? Glad you appt went well :)

Mobaby - That darn AF!!! What is wrong with her...hope she shows soon!!

Em - GREAT follie count! It only takes one ;)

dilia - Keep thinking positive! :)

Sweetness, hockey, one, Ash & everyone else - How are you doing?

I am glad it is Friday! Have nothing planned and hope to just relax and catch up on some things at home that I seem to never have time for!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tcmc - yay for starting!!

Em - 8 follicles is still good so FX'd for you!!! Keep us updated :hugs:

Michelle - I'm doing good! I go in for b/w ultrasound tomorrow morning and I've been doing really good with my shots. Its become so easy to mix and draw up the menopur so I've been happy about that! Yay for getting stuff done around the house! I normally hate doing house work on the weekends but yeah it's the only time to get stuff done it seems! How' are the lupron shots going?


----------



## michelle01

Ash - Glad everything is going well; good luck with your appt tomorrow! Once you get started, it does get pretty easy.

I am glad to have not much going on this weekend; we are always busy so it is nice not to be. The shots are going good, I find them to be easy! The only thing that kinda sucks is I do them at 6am, so on the weekends I have to get up early to do them.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I'm glad everything is going well. Yay for tomorrow's scan. I can't wait to hear how your follies are doing.

Michelle, same here nothing this weekend. I know what you mean about having to get up early on the weekends. Hopefully you can go back to sleep.


----------



## michelle01

It's great having no plans, isn't it Happy :) Well I wish I could say I could/would go back to sleep, but usually by 7am my 3 year old gets up, so I just have to suck it up and go to bed earlier at night through this process!


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc- Glad you had your appt and it went well! Now all the fun begins :)

Mobaby- I hope that AF comes soon thats annoying

Em- Thats great number of follies! When are they thinking ER?

Ash- Hope the BW and US goes good tomorrow! 

Mich- Enjoy your weekend off! Weekends are the only days I normally work so I have to go in :( But at least its only 2 days. 

AFM- I had my US and BW today, all is looking good!
Sunday I start
5 units Lupron
225 of Follistim
1 vial of Repronex 
in addition to my - dethamexsone, aspirin, PNV, metformin

IM already ready for ET :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper= How are you feeling?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also wanna how are you doing as well?


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, thanks for the info about the time of day and when to do the injections!! It was very helpful!!! :flower:

@Mo, Sorry that the :witch: is taking her sweet time to show up!! I hope she arrives soon so you can move forward!!!

@Dilla, Big hugs to you hun!!! So sorry you won't be able to do your ET tomorrow!! :hugs::hugs:

@TCMC, sorry that appointment was scary when you saw the lady in pain. :hugs::hugs: Good luck with all of your medications!!! I know it all semms ovrwhelming at first but you are stronger than you think and will do just fine!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Em, I am glad you had lots of follies!!! Fingers crossed you will have lots of eggs for retrival day!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Sweetness, I am doing good, thanks for asking!! :flower: How are you? Good luck with starting your meds!! I am glad everything is looking good so far!! :thumbup:

@Michelle, Glad you are relaxing and taking it easy this weekend!!! Enjoy the down time!!! :flower: 



AFM, I spent the morning gathering up all of the financial documents needed and filling out the application to fax in today for the free Gonal F medications. They said as long as I got the fax in by today than I should be able to get an answer if I have been approved by somewhere around Wednesday next week. Fingers crossed I can get the help so I can save some money on these crazy expensive IVF medications!!!!:thumbup:

I spoke to my DR office about the estraidol pills and the directions are correct, the pills do need to be inserted vaginally!!! The nurse just told me to push them as far up there as I can, yipee.. I am looking forward to that... LOL... :haha::blush:

DH is picking up pizza hut for dinner tonight!! I have a bad craving for some pizza!!

I am going to be starting the lupron injections tonight at 10 a day, and I am going to have DH help me with it tonight after dinner. I have heard this injection is the easiest out of the IVF injections so I am not too nervous!! Dh sat down with me and we watched a video on you tube together for instructions on the lupron injections and the lupron comes with it's own instructions as well, so we should be alright hopefully!!

DH & me found a halloween costume party to go to tomorrow night. It is like this big block party in this entertainment area with an outside stage, and a bunch of bars and restaurants grouped up together. They are going to have a live DJ playing music and Halloween Costume competitions with prize and trip giveaways. I think it will be alot of fun. It looks like there will be alot of people attending!! We also want to check out a haunted house over the weekend too!! I am looking forward to it, and it will be a good distraction from the TTC stuff. We are both dressing up as vampires this year!! Our costumes are pretty cool!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Tcmc - yay for starting!!
> 
> Em - 8 follicles is still good so FX'd for you!!! Keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> Michelle - I'm doing good! I go in for b/w ultrasound tomorrow morning and I've been doing really good with my shots. Its become so easy to mix and draw up the menopur so I've been happy about that! Yay for getting stuff done around the house! I normally hate doing house work on the weekends but yeah it's the only time to get stuff done it seems! How' are the lupron shots going?

Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow!!! :flower: I am so glad you are mastering the art of injections and that it is easier for you!!! You go girl!!! :dust::dust: 

I will be sure to ask you any questions I have when I start my other injections since you are a pro now!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Ugh the nurse just called and said my E2 is 120 and they want it around 60 :(. I have to take Cetrotide (antagonist) today and tomorrow and then go back on Sunday for repeat blood work. I had to rush home because she said to take it asap. Luckily it was easy to mix and DH happened to be home early today so he did the injection for me. After it was over I realized how easy it was and felt silly for making DH do it. I just hope the level comes down so I can get started on Sunday. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Ugh the nurse just called and said my E2 is 120 and they want it around 60 :(. I have to take Cetrotide (antagonist) today and tomorrow and then go back on Sunday for repeat blood work. I had to rush home because she said to take it asap. Luckily it was easy to mix and DH happened to be home early today so he did the injection for me. After it was over I realized how easy it was and felt silly for making DH do it. I just hope the level comes down so I can get started on Sunday. Fingers crossed

Im sure that will help it come down. Crazy how are bodies are esp with all these hormones


----------



## diliapickle

Em - I had the same thing happen to me and I took cetrotide and it fixed it! So I am sure it will work for you too! FX you can start on Sunday!


----------



## Em260

diliapickle said:


> Em - I had the same thing happen to me and I took cetrotide and it fixed it! So I am sure it will work for you too! FX you can start on Sunday!

Omg Dilia thank you for sharing that!!! I've been freaking out thinking I might get canceled and my Oncologist will only allow me to push my surgery back for a month so I would be out of luck.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - yay for starting lupron tonight! Let us know how it goes! :hugs:

Sweetness - yay for starting tonight also! Are you so excited to get started?! 

Em - so sorry you have to be on more medication before you can start. I've never had that problem so I can't really say anything more but I really hope it works for you and you can get started very soon :hugs:

I'm going to go out tonight I think since I won't be able to go out once the hurricane comes around ... I can't believe we're going to have to deal with another hurricane ... I really hope it doesn't his NYC ... that would be terrible ... it is what it is! Anyone living in sandy's path, stay safe!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, sorry your E2 levels are so high!!!:hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed the additional meds you are taking will help bring your levels back down quickly so you can move forward!! :hugs:

@Ash, DH & me just finished dinner so we are going to be doing the injections shortly. I will update you girls on how it goes later.... that first injection seems so scary for some reason since this will be my first time doing injectible drugs.... EEeeeekkkk:wacko:

Hurricane Sandy is forecast to arrive where I live Tuesday at like 4 am and one of the more likely paths is my state taking a direct hit with it at a category 1 hurricane. Although there is a chance it's path could move farther up north or below us further down south, so only time will tell!! I just hope our power stays on and that our sump pump keeps the water out of the basement!! DH & me talked about buying a back up generator and are regretting never going through with it!! We don't live that far from the ocean so I am not sure how much of a punch this storm is going to pack.Last summer we got a hurricane also but it wasn't too bad, and we just had a few a few tree branches down in the yard and lots of rain and wind, but the basement stayed dry, so we are hoping it won't be much worsethan that!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - where do you and DH live if you don't mind me asking? The first injection is pretty nerve racking but you will be okay, I promise! :) I was soooo shaky the first night I did the menopur and OH is like ... honey why are you shaking, I'm like are you serious?!! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wannabe - where do you and DH live if you don't mind me asking? The first injection is pretty nerve racking but you will be okay, I promise! :) I was soooo shaky the first night I did the menopur and OH is like ... honey why are you shaking, I'm like are you serious?!! :haha:

I will PM you my location in a little while!!:winkwink:

These men of ours say the silliest things!!! They have the easy part well we get to be turned into a human pin cushion!!! LOL... :loopy:


Ok.... so DH and me just did the injection....well I prepared it and DH did the injecting because I am a big cry baby.. So I pinched my belly skin up below my belly button and closed my eyes well DH poked away!! I am happy to say I barely felt it, and it was done before I even knew it!!! LOL. It was less painful than when you have to have your blood drawn!!! After it was done it itches now and it is red around the area where the injection was done. I didn't itch it or anything though since I would think that could irritate the area more. Over all not so bad as I made it out to be in my head. I kind of let out a little screach beore DH poked me...LOL...:haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - yay for starting lupron tonight! Let us know how it goes! :hugs:
> 
> Sweetness - yay for starting tonight also! Are you so excited to get started?!
> 
> Em - so sorry you have to be on more medication before you can start. I've never had that problem so I can't really say anything more but I really hope it works for you and you can get started very soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to go out tonight I think since I won't be able to go out once the hurricane comes around ... I can't believe we're going to have to deal with another hurricane ... I really hope it doesn't his NYC ... that would be terrible ... it is what it is! Anyone living in sandy's path, stay safe!

Oh be safe!! I have already been on Lupron 20 units for a week but Sun I will be doing 3 different shots in the belly a day! Crazy crazy thats a lot and including the pills.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> It's great having no plans, isn't it Happy :) Well I wish I could say I could/would go back to sleep, but usually by 7am my 3 year old gets up, so I just have to suck it up and go to bed earlier at night through this process!

That's the way to do it! Going to bed early.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness, I'm glad U/S was good and now you can get started!

EM, hopefully the numbers will go down by sunday.

Ash, have a great time! I live in California so instead of hurricanes we get earthquakes! 

Wanna, I'm glad the first injection went well. The others will be just as easy

AFM, I had my scan and my lining is 5.5 they want it to be around 8. I'm still on my patch and they added estrace. I go back on tuesday and hopefully have a transfer next tuesday Nov 6. I'm so excited! I also found out we have AA and AB embryos so I feel good. Praying this works for all of us!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, fingers crossed your lining gets nice and thick. I am glad they added the estrace to help out!! Thats great that your embryo's look really good and are all ready for transfer!!! I am sending you tons of baby dust and good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Em260

Thanks for your support everyone. I'm feeling a lot calmer about this little setback. 

Sweetness - yikes that sounds like a lot of meds but at least it means you are progressing and your ER will be here before you know it

Wanna - way to go with the first injection down! I had itching and redness around the injection area too. Hope the hurricane misses you. Stay safe!

Ash - have fun tonight and good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow.

Happybunny - great update and numbers! Yayy for AA and AB embryos!


----------



## Sweetness_87

What's aa and ab?


----------



## holdontohope

Things are getting so exciting on here :happydance:

Question... 

I got an official letter of approval today from the Care Program, which is funny because my drs office already received the meds.. But the letter stated that they sending this to the office:

Gonal F 900iu x3
Gonal F 300iu x1
Ovidrel 250mcg x1

I was told the max they could give in Gonal F is 3000iu. So I guess I got the max amount but I don't understand how the pens work, I guess they are multidose pens?? 

I spoke with the nurse and she told me that my FS is planning on having me take Repronex and Gonal-F. She told me that I need 30 vials of 75 iu Repronex!! I about burst into tears because that medication costs 100 dollar a vial and I thought all my meds were taken care of! The nurse then clarified that she already has that meds for me because between a couple of pharmacies and a previous patient she was able to get the 30 vials donated to me :cry: I was speechless!! I have SO many thank you letters to start writing! 

But I am still really scared of the dosage of medication the FS is going have me take.. Does that seem like way to much to anyone else??? I am freaking out a little bit! I will most certainly have left over meds, wont I?


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness, I'm glad U/S was good and now you can get started!
> 
> EM, hopefully the numbers will go down by sunday.
> 
> Ash, have a great time! I live in California so instead of hurricanes we get earthquakes!
> 
> Wanna, I'm glad the first injection went well. The others will be just as easy
> 
> AFM, I had my scan and my lining is 5.5 they want it to be around 8. I'm still on my patch and they added estrace. I go back on tuesday and hopefully have a transfer next tuesday Nov 6. I'm so excited! I also found out we have AA and AB embryos so I feel good. Praying this works for all of us!

That's wonderful news!! :happydance: November 6th will be here before you know it! 

What patch are you on? Is it like a hormone patch?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> What's aa and ab?

That refers to the quality of the embryo. The dr said AA was excellent grade and AB was really good. Heres a better explanation:
The number refers to the degree of expansion of the blastocyst (1 is the least expanded, 6 is the most expanded). The first letter (A,B, or C) refers to the quality of the inner cell mass (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the baby) and the second letter (A, B, or C) refers to the quality of the trophectoderm (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the placenta).


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

holdontohope said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness, I'm glad U/S was good and now you can get started!
> 
> EM, hopefully the numbers will go down by sunday.
> 
> Ash, have a great time! I live in California so instead of hurricanes we get earthquakes!
> 
> Wanna, I'm glad the first injection went well. The others will be just as easy
> 
> AFM, I had my scan and my lining is 5.5 they want it to be around 8. I'm still on my patch and they added estrace. I go back on tuesday and hopefully have a transfer next tuesday Nov 6. I'm so excited! I also found out we have AA and AB embryos so I feel good. Praying this works for all of us!
> 
> That's wonderful news!! :happydance: November 6th will be here before you know it!
> 
> What patch are you on? Is it like a hormone patch?Click to expand...

Yes it's called vivelle dot. I can wait for next week.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Holdon, I can't believe they donated the med to you that's amazing:cry:! I wish there were more clinics like that. I've hear gonal f is similar to follistim. I did follistim and it came in a pen and you load the vial and you dial the amount the dr gives you. I started with 225 iu. That sounds like the right amount of meds. I had 6 vials of 300 iu and I still have 1 full and one with half. I'm so glad you are getting started :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - My body had the same reaction as far as the redness and itchiness from the lupron. You can ice the area beforehand for about a minute and honestly it takes away that itchy feeling and the red spot ... it's amazing! Maybe you can try it next time :) 

Sweet - yes 3 shots a night on top of all of the pills is craziness but worth it for our babies! 

Happy - I lived in CA for 4 years right out of high school and I HATED earthquakes. They were sooooo scary! Yay for transfer on the 6th! You know what's great? If I have a 5 day transfer and the ER is on the day my doctor predicted, we will be PUPO on the same day! :hugs: Oh great explanation of the rating! Very informative and I had no idea, thanks! 

Em - thank you! :hugs:

hold - that is AMAZING that your doctors office got all of the medications together for you! How wonderful! :happydance: Good luck with this cycle, I hope it all goes smoothly for you! I don't really know much about why he chose to put you on such a high dose but what I can say that maybe he did that because of the endo or something ... ? That would be my best guess. I wouldn't worry too much about it, I'm sure he knows what he's doing ;)

AFM - I got back from my scan a little bit ago and everything is looks great still. The follicles are measuring at 10mm and the doctor said I have about 12 of them. She said she'll expect me to get at LEAST 12 so that made me feel happy. My lining is already at 8mm so that's amazing, it means my estrogen keeps going up like it's supposed to. I went out last night and played pool, it was pretty fun. My friend and her boyfriend came into the city to hang with us and they're still here but sleeping. It was a good night and now for the hurricane weather. I heard it has turned into a tropical storm now and not a hurricane so that's good.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! So much going on.. I'm working call today so no time for personals... Will catch up later but ash yay for good scan!

And today is CD1!!!!!! Af came!! I started estrace this am so only 19 more days until FET!! Yay!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay for starting!!!!


----------



## Whisper82

michelle01 said:


> wanna - Yes, the pills are VERY small and blue in color; that sounds really strange that it says to put it up there. Will be interested to see what your doc says.
> 
> Whisper - Did you FS say you were at risk for OHSS? You can always drink gatorade and eat salty foods if you feel that is what is going on. I think everyone experiences something different after ET; after I would get cramping like AF cramps, but that seemed to be it. Oh and the progestrone causes side effects too.

Michelle - You should be a professional fertility consultant or something. Turns out the side effects (dizzyness, bloating, etc) are most likely from the progesterone. 

And thanks to everyone else too for the advice and info. It helped me feel a lot better. I think maybe the dizzyness is starting to get better, though I am still super bloated. Such an ichy feeling.

Em - I hope everything works out and that you get to keep moving forward. :hugs: I also have one ovary and we got 16 eggs from our ER. I felt pretty good about that. Hopefully you get what you need! 

Ash - Sounds like things are going well! I hope you get a ton of eggs! 

Holdon - So super cool that you got meds donated. Isn't it nice to have your faith in humanity restored? :happydance:

Mo - Yay for day one! One wait is over - let the next wait begin! :winkwink:

I've missed a lot on this thread over the past couple days, so sorry if I missed something important with anyone. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - so glad that you're feeling better. Thanks for sharing about your ER. That gives me a lot of hope :) 

Holdontohope - congrats on getting approved for the care program and that was so nice of your clinic to give those meds to you! 

Ash - great update! Your lining sounds perfect. Do you have an estimated ER yet? 

Mobaby - congrats on getting started!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, Congrats on starting your FET cycle!!! I am sending tons of good luck and baby dust that you will get your BFP this cycle!!!

@Ash, I am so glad you had fun lastnight!! :winkwink: Awesome news that your scan is looking so great!! Fingers crossed you will have tons of eggs for your retrival!!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Hold, I am so happy you got the free meds from that program and that you got donated meds!!! That is great news!! :happydance: I would trust your DR's judgement on the medication dosage that they want you to do. I was supposed to do 300 of the Gonal F a day myself. Maybe some of the other girls can chime in on the dosage though??:shrug: This is my first time with the IVF so I am not totally sure about what the standards are for the med dosage??...:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM.... I am freaking out this morning girls... because I think I might of got my BFP this morning on some IC's I took, but I am in shock and disbelief in a way because after 3 years it doesn't seem real. IYKWIM....:wacko:

My temps on my chart are through the roof this morning, so that is a really good sign as well!!!

I have pics in my journal and a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a peek. 

As you girls know I have been gearing up to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for November. I did some HPT's before I started the lupron injections lastnight to check for pregnancy but they were faint and looked more on the side of BFN's. But than this morning I got these blazing dark BFP's on my IC's... they were so dark pink, there is no denying them... Even DH saw them and believed me. 

I am debating if I should trust them and stop the lupron injections today or not? I want to go to the store and buy some more HPTs to see if I can get some more lines... I am totally freaking out right now... I am in shock!! 

My dr didn't even want me to go through with the IUI because I was ovulating on the damaged tube side, and had the 3 follies on the bad tube side, my good tube side only had one tiny follicle only, so I did take my clomid 50 mg CD 3-7 this cycle. I didn't have much hope for thie cycle. This is my 3rd cycle since the surgery... I feel like this is a miracle if this is for real and my DH & me can save the 8k we were getting ready to spend on the IVF cycle... Wow girls.. just wow... I am in shock..

*So 2 questions... Should I stop the lupron injctions and not do the one for tonight based on the positive IC's????

Can lupron cause a false positive on an HPT????*

I suppose the worst case scenario is I loose out on doing the IVF for the November cycle and it gets moved to December. So far I have only bought the lupron and the estraidol so I haven't broke the bank yet paying for the meds, so it would be amazing if I could save 8k and we got a BFP from the clomid I took this cycle. I just had such low hopes of getting a BFP this cycle because I knew I ovulated on the side with the bad tube, I had 3 follies on the ovary on the bad tube and only one very small follie on the good ovary. the DR had such low hopes he didn't even want me to do the IUI and it got canceled!!! This just seems so unreal after 3 years of LTTC!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Holdon- that is so awesome about your meds! I also took 300 of gonal-f and know that they pit more in each pen. I had rum out but my nurse had my save pens and bring them on and we would get one more dose out of 2 pens! 

Ash- glad your appointment went well! :) I live is CA and can't remember the the time we had an earthquake near me! Though we just had a drill last week! 

Mo- Congrats that is so awesome AF started! Hopefully your last one for 9 months :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Whisper - I'm glad you're feeling a little bit better! I hope that you can start feeling 100% soon! :hugs:

Em - Thanks! And the estimated ER date is 11/1 or 11/2 so either Thursday or Friday this week coming up! :happydance:

Wannabe - thanks! As far as getting a positive on an IC's ... you're CD what? I wouldn't trust the IC's ... if I were you I would call the doctor before you do anything about the lupron and have them do a pregnancy test on you. I think from what you said you're only CD 22 which would be way to early to get a positive pregnancy test unless you ovulated at some crazy weird time in your cycle ... call the doctor :) That's the best advice I can give you! :hugs: 

dilia - so lucky you haven't experienced earthquakes .. not fun at all. I've been in 3 and it was really scary because I live there for 4 years and in the first 3 years NEVER experienced an earthquake and then all of a sudden my last year there .. seriously within like 3 months I experienced 3 earthquakes ... I actually think two of them were within a week of each other .. not fun!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - so I went over to your journal and those DEFINITELY look positive but it doesn't make sense since you're only CD 22 .... I mean they DEFINITElY look positive but call your doctor! Congrats hopefully and let us know what happens!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice Ash, I just responded in my journal with more info!!!! 

DH is at the store getting me more HPT's and Monday morning willbe the earliest 
I can ask for a blood test. 

Does anyone know what the earliest a blood test can detect pregnancy is???


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies! So much going on.. I'm working call today so no time for personals... Will catch up later but ash yay for good scan!
> 
> And today is CD1!!!!!! Af came!! I started estrace this am so only 19 more days until FET!! Yay!

Yay for getting started!


----------



## MoBaby

wanna: those do like positive test.. can you get into the ER or somewhere that does bloodtests to see if you have HCG? Lupron is not good if you are pg. Does your dr have a call service where you can call and get in touch with the dr or nurse?


----------



## diliapickle

Wanna - oh my goodness how exciting! I hope this is it for you!! If you are getting a + hpt then you would see it with a beta. I think 9dpo is earliest but not sure! FX!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> wanna: those do like positive test.. can you get into the ER or somewhere that does bloodtests to see if you have HCG? Lupron is not good if you are pg. Does your dr have a call service where you can call and get in touch with the dr or nurse?

Thanks for looking at my IC's Mo!!:flower:

I could try going to urgent care and see if they would do a blood test I suppose. Otherwise both of my fertility offices closed today at 12 and if it is an emergency they will tell you to go to ER. I agree that the lupron is dangerous if you are pregnant, so I would want to stop them immediatly if I am pregnant. Other than urgent care I would have to wait until Monday morning to call the DR's office and request bloods. Meanwhile my DH is on his way home with more HPT's so I am hoping to get some more lines on other HPT's so I can feel more confident about stopping the lupron if I need to!!!

Gosh I am so nervous and excited all at the same time... I did not expect anything like this when I woke up this morning.... I am in total shock... How is this even possible after 3 years.... this is a miracle if it is for real!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I'm glad you had a good time last night even better there's no longer a hurricane. It would be awesome to have a cycle buddy. Are you planning to test early?

Wanna, those IC's sure look positive! I'm sorry I don't know if lupron can give you a false positive. You should check with your dr before stopping your meds.


----------



## wannabeprego

diliapickle said:


> Wanna - oh my goodness how exciting! I hope this is it for you!! If you are getting a + hpt then you would see it with a beta. I think 9dpo is earliest but not sure! FX!

Thanks for the advice hun!!:flower: I am going to do some research online and see what I can find about the earliest BW can show pregnancy just to be sure!!! But, I hope I can confirm on another HPT because DH is bringing me home a bunch of other HPT's and I am impatiently waiting on him to get home!!!:wacko:


----------



## holdontohope

Wanna I think you should head to ER or urgent care to get a for sure answer!! You need a quantitative beta.


----------



## holdontohope

Happy- Thank you! I agree, I wish there were more clinics like mine also: cry: So I will probably use about 3 times for 1 pen.. So the needle must be changeable then? 

Ash- I am so glad your u/s went well!! Thanks, I am sure my FS knows what he is doing also. But I am still trying to develop trust in him! LOL 

Mo- YAY for cd1! 

Whisper- You took the words out of my mouth!! I feel so blessed to be at my clinic! I am so sorry you are feeling ichy, I hope that feeling passes very soon. 

Em- Thanks!! 

dilia- Thank you! Did you have a lot of side effects on Gonal F? 

Sweet- do you start Lupron tomorrow? 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


Few more questions...
About how long is everyone stiming for? Anyone else doing Lupron up until HCG shot? 
I just realized that I have around 6 weeks till ER :happydance: Time seems to be going by fast!


----------



## ashknowsbest

happy - well the hurricane that was turned into a tropical storm has been upgraded to a hurricane again so ... this might be a bad one. :\ And honestly, I'm not sure if I'm going to test early. I kind of want to since I'm a POASaholic but I'm really not sure as I would rather not be disappointed before my beta. I feel like if I got a negative on a HPT I would not even want to go in to the doctors office for the beta so I'm going to decide that when it gets closer! What about you, will you test early?

hold - yeah it takes time to start trusting the doctors! :) I'm doing lupron up until the HCG shot ... I could be wrong buuuut I'm pretty sure it helps the follicles grow in sync ... I was on 10 units up until I start stiming and then went down to 5 units. FX'd for you! 

Wanna - I saw your other tests on your journal and I would say that you're pregnant. Call your doctor though and get a blood test to make sure definitely!


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> Happy- Thank you! I agree, I wish there were more clinics like mine also: cry: So I will probably use about 3 times for 1 pen.. So the needle must be changeable then?
> 
> Ash- I am so glad your u/s went well!! Thanks, I am sure my FS knows what he is doing also. But I am still trying to develop trust in him! LOL
> 
> Mo- YAY for cd1!
> 
> Whisper- You took the words out of my mouth!! I feel so blessed to be at my clinic! I am so sorry you are feeling ichy, I hope that feeling passes very soon.
> 
> Em- Thanks!!
> 
> dilia- Thank you! Did you have a lot of side effects on Gonal F?
> 
> Sweet- do you start Lupron tomorrow?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!
> 
> 
> Few more questions...
> About how long is everyone stiming for? Anyone else doing Lupron up until HCG shot?
> I just realized that I have around 6 weeks till ER :happydance: Time seems to be going by fast!


Hey I have already been taking lupron 20 units for a week now. Starting tomorrow I will be doing lupron 5 units follistim 225 and 1 vial of repronex and will be taking lupron until hcg shot too I'm pretty sure. What meds and dosages are you taking? My estimated ER is nov 7,8 or 9


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- that's awesome! I would definetly get a blood test before taking anymore lupron. Keep us posted!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I waited last time and when I tested the day before I got a light positive and I thought I was pregnant then the call came and they said my beta was only 6. So I dunno I might test at 9dpo since mine is FET I won't get a false positive.


----------



## tcmc

hi ladies,

hope u are all well just a quick update i started down regulating with suprecur nasal sprays yesterday. i also had moving day yesterday so very busy day!!:wacko: 

they sprays taste really bad they sort of trickle down the back of your throat and have had me throwing up a bit and feeling very tired but its nice to be started only thing is i keep worrying that it isnt working properly or im not getting enough. i was actually happy when i started throwing up because it sorta reassured me that its working:haha: i swear IVF is making me crazy :haha: i take my last pill on tuesday and start stimming with Gonal-f on 2nd november:hugs: will catch up properly with u all when i have more energy tomorro.:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - so sorry to hear you were jerked around .. it's always hard! FX'd this FET works for you and you'll get your forever baby!


----------



## tcmc

oh p.s also a little bit bummed that we will only be having a 2 day transfer:nope:


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Happy- Thank you! I agree, I wish there were more clinics like mine also: cry: So I will probably use about 3 times for 1 pen.. So the needle must be changeable then?
> 
> Ash- I am so glad your u/s went well!! Thanks, I am sure my FS knows what he is doing also. But I am still trying to develop trust in him! LOL
> 
> Mo- YAY for cd1!
> 
> Whisper- You took the words out of my mouth!! I feel so blessed to be at my clinic! I am so sorry you are feeling ichy, I hope that feeling passes very soon.
> 
> Em- Thanks!!
> 
> dilia- Thank you! Did you have a lot of side effects on Gonal F?
> 
> Sweet- do you start Lupron tomorrow?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!
> 
> 
> Few more questions...
> About how long is everyone stiming for? Anyone else doing Lupron up until HCG shot?
> I just realized that I have around 6 weeks till ER :happydance: Time seems to be going by fast!
> 
> 
> Hey I have already been taking lupron 20 units for a week now. Starting tomorrow I will be doing lupron 5 units follistim 225 and 1 vial of repronex and will be taking lupron until hcg shot too I'm pretty sure. What meds and dosages are you taking? My estimated ER is nov 7,8 or 9Click to expand...

Oops! Got confused sorry :flower:
I am not sure of the dosage of my meds exactly yet. I will have to look at my calendar :) 
I know for a fact though, it doesn't have the Gonal F injections any where on it. He added those to my cycle. My repronex is 75iu and the first 2 days say 3 vials a day. Then they decrease to 2 vials a day. I think I will be on Lupron for 14 days before I start stiming. Then 7-9 days of stiming is the plan. He said I will be on Lupron around a total of 22 days.. My est ER is December 9th lol I am a whole month behind you :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> hold - yeah it takes time to start trusting the doctors! :) I'm doing lupron up until the HCG shot ... I could be wrong buuuut I'm pretty sure it helps the follicles grow in sync ... I was on 10 units up until I start stiming and then went down to 5 units. FX'd for you!

I have done so much research on my FS:blush: It is so expensive that I had to make sure I was making the right decision! 
I think I am going to be on the same about of Lupron that you are, but I am not entirely sure LOL I definitely need to meet with my nurse again to sort everything out :haha:
:dust:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - wow this is amazing!! Super excited for you and can't wait for your update! 

Ash - your ER will be here so soon!

tcmc - hope you're getting settled in your new place and feeling better. I hate nasal sprays too. 

AFM - I went to the RE this morning super early for blood work. Now I'm just waiting for the nurse to call. If my E2 level is lower I can start Gonal-F and Menopur tonight. We're gearing up for Hurricane Sandy here so I stopped by the grocery store across the street on my way home to get bottled water. The store was almost out of bottled water!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - do you live in manhattan? I live in midtown west so the theater district and we haven't even started to prepare ... I'm kinda nervous we're too late! What doctor do you see btw? I go to RMA NY. Stay safe!


----------



## Em260

The nurse just called and my E2 is 38 so I can start my meds yayy :happydance::happydance:

Ash - Hi, yes we live in midtown as well, near Central Park South. I go to NYU. We haven't started preparing yet either except for that water I picked up this morning. We're going to start getting ready, packing an emergency bag and heading to the grocery store to stock up on some food. I'm a little worried about the power going out and my meds in the fridge.


----------



## MoBaby

em: Gonal f (I used the pen) is shelf stable for 3 months. But if its kept in the fridge its good until expiry date. My menopur was powders and keep out of fridge. What else is in the fridge for you?

Hope you girls stay safe!!!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> em: Gonal f (I used the pen) is shelf stable for 3 months. But if its kept in the fridge its good until expiry date. My menopur was powders and keep out of fridge. What else is in the fridge for you?
> 
> Hope you girls stay safe!!!

Ooh thank you MoBaby!! I just checked the boxes and both can be stored outside of the fridge. So weird my pharmacy said to keep them in there so I didn't even look at the boxes. The only other thing I have in there that has to be refrigerated is Cetrotide. But that's ok. If I lose that it's not as much to replace as the Gonal F. Those things were $$


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - we live so close! I'm pretty sure we're in zone B so I'm watching the weather channel and trying to find out what we're supposed to do. We live really high up so I'm not sure that we'll actually evacuate but it's all kind of scary! I've thought about the meds in the fridge and the power. I considered getting an ice chest or something and putting them in there with some ice packs but I dont know!

Stay safe and yay for being able to start you meds!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TCMC, sorry the meds were making you so sick!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!! I am still sending you lots of good luck and baby dust even though they did a 2 day transfer, regardless you can still get your BFP, and I hope you do hun!! :dust::dust:

@Em, fingers crossed your levels are lower so you can pick back up on your meds again!!!! :dust::dust: Stay safe in the storm hun!!!! :hugs:

@Ash, stay safe in the storm, :hugs: I hope both you and EM don't loose power and the storm doesn't end up being that bad. 

I still need to check the weather forecast to see what we are geting from the hurricane since I am furhter down the east coast, down more southern than you ladies are. 





Thanks for all of the kind words and support girls... But things aren't looking very good since this morning.....:cry: My temps are starting to come back down some...

AFM, my pink handled IC's tests went very faint this morning and now the lines are barely there. My Answer test was BFN and I did a FRER and it was BFN. So I think I must of have an early chemical pregnancy and that the pink handled IC's are super sesitive.I am not sure what else could exlpain all of those positive IC's. It really makes no sense.

My OPK was still positive from this morning though....

It sucks and I am disappointed this morning, and even though I did get a little excited yesterday part of me was in disbelief still because after 3 years of LTTC things just don't come that easy for me....:nope:

Thank goodness I still did my lupron injection lastnight, just because I wasn't 100% sure I was pregnant... so I am going to continue to monitor to detect pregnancy by checking with FMU throughout the rest of my 2WW just to be on the safe side... But otherwise I figured it was to good to be true to be able to get a BFP and avoid the high cost of IVF & ICSI, there is no way it could be that easy for me, I should know better.... oh well.. Onwards and upwards... IVF here we come.....

If anyone wants to see the IC's you can either pop by my journal or by my testing thread in the HPT gallery..

I don't know if I shoud even bother with doing asking for a blood test from my docs office tomorrow or not.... :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - I'm so sorry :hugs:. I think you should still ask for a blood test tomorrow at your Dr. just in case. You could have diluted urine this morning compared to yesterday.


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> Em - we live so close! I'm pretty sure we're in zone B so I'm watching the weather channel and trying to find out what we're supposed to do. We live really high up so I'm not sure that we'll actually evacuate but it's all kind of scary! I've thought about the meds in the fridge and the power. I considered getting an ice chest or something and putting them in there with some ice packs but I dont know!
> 
> Stay safe and yay for being able to start you meds!

Yeah we live super close :). We're also in a high rise so we won't be evacuating either. We just got back from the grocery store and it was a madhouse!! Hope you stay safe too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - :hugs: So sorry. I would still mention this to the doctors on Monday just to make sure they know what's happening and see what they say!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks girls!!!!! :hugs: I will be sure to keep you lovely ladies updated if anything changes!!!

I just checked the lastest projected path for Hurricane Sandy and she is making landfall as a category 1 hurricane where I live.... Oh joy... :wacko:

I think my biggest concern is the power going out for a long time and our basement flooding, since we have a sump pump in our basement. Ugghhh... We don't live very far from the ocean either... It looks like we are in for quite a storm!!!! I am really hoping it won't be that bad though. I really wish my neighbor would put away all of the junk he has all over his yard. The hurricane will probably blow it all over the place!!! :wacko: I remember the hurricane we had last year he didn't pick up his yard than either but it wasn't that bad so his mess mostly stayed in his own yard!! :dohh:

Dh is packing away our patio furniture and chairs along with the other outdoor stuff and putting it into the shed and garage so it doens't get blown away. :thumbup:


DH & me had alot of fun at a Halloween Costume party lastnight!! We both dressed up as vampires and I helped DH with his makeup. LOL. We had pretty cool costumes that matched being both black and red in color. The night club was packed!!! At times you couldn't even walk because ther was so many people. It was a mad house!!

So many of the girls had really slutty costumes, One girl was like naked, with no top on, boobs out, topless, and like white thong panties...WTH, we aren't in a strip club!!! She was dancing up on the pillar. DH thinks she had something covering her nipples, but I didn't see anything, although it was dark so I couldnt see that good. I am not sure what kind of a costume that would be considered, only thing i can think of is stripper, and than the other girls in like panties for bottoms, costume must of been hooker I guess. Lordy.. My costume was sexy, but compared to some of the girls I looked conservative!!! LOL!!

Other than that there were some other people that had really cool costumes, very creative. They had a costume contest and prize give away there lasnight as well. We missed it though since we didn't get there until almost midnight. Over all it was a nice time, and I am glad we went out.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girl, may have an explanation why your HPTs were positive (if you weren't pregnant)...

So lupron is a GnRH agonist, meaning it works to supress the pituitary gland from releasing FSH and LH... Initially, lupron will cause a surge of LH from the pituitary gland. Since LH and HCG are structurally similar, it is possible that you had a large surge of LH which showed on your OPK (it was very positive) and your HPTs as well. HPTs are designed to detect higher levels of GnRH so initially lupron causes a big surge in GnRH (followed by a big drop in GnRH).

IDK if this is what happened or not but seems plausible. Especially since you are only 7dpo yesterday with the positive test and you were scanned earlier in the cycle which showed the follicles were not mature at that point. You would have had to ovulate several days earlier in the cycle. Which is possible.

I would check with the doctor still though. And let them know about the positive HPT. They can run beta to be sure. If its a chemical and the levels are falling now, your period would be coming soon as usually during a chemical, the egg fertilizes, attempts to implant, begins to secrete HCG but then fails to implant, and the period comes. 

I really hope you all are safe who are in the path of the hurricane!!! <3


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Hey girl, may have an explanation why your HPTs were positive (if you weren't pregnant)...
> 
> So lupron is a GnRH agonist, meaning it works to supress the pituitary gland from releasing FSH and LH... Initially, lupron will cause a surge of LH from the pituitary gland. Since LH and HCG are structurally similar, it is possible that you had a large surge of LH which showed on your OPK (it was very positive) and your HPTs as well. HPTs are designed to detect higher levels of GnRH so initially lupron causes a big surge in GnRH (followed by a big drop in GnRH).
> 
> IDK if this is what happened or not but seems plausible. Especially since you are only 7dpo yesterday with the positive test and you were scanned earlier in the cycle which showed the follicles were not mature at that point. You would have had to ovulate several days earlier in the cycle. Which is possible.
> 
> I would check with the doctor still though. And let them know about the positive HPT. They can run beta to be sure. If its a chemical and the levels are falling now, your period would be coming soon as usually during a chemical, the egg fertilizes, attempts to implant, begins to secrete HCG but then fails to implant, and the period comes.
> 
> I really hope you all are safe who are in the path of the hurricane!!! <3

Thanks for that info hun! That is very helpful!! :hugs::hugs: I will bue sure to keep you girls updated with any changes!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Question girls... anybody else get these side effects well on the lupron?

-heart palpatations or racing heart
-extreme bitchyness
-dizzy
-soarness in the ovaries area
-bloated

If not what side effects did you notice??


----------



## want2conceive

I made it home ok ladies. Long tiring trip but finally home. Been resting for 2days which is why I haven't been on here. 4 days left until test day! Still hoping for a miracle!


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> I made it home ok ladies. Long tiring trip but finally home. Been resting for 2days which is why I haven't been on here. 4 days left until test day! Still hoping for a miracle!

I am glad you made it home safely!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! I hope when you test you get a blazing dark BFP!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoodLuck_zps4473c47c.png


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - I had almost all of those side effects on lupron, they weren't really intense. I didn't get the heart palpitations or racing heart, but it's a normal side effect so I wouldn't freak out :)


----------



## holdontohope

wannabeprego said:


> Question girls... anybody else get these side effects well on the lupron?
> 
> -heart palpatations or racing heart
> -extreme bitchyness
> -dizzy
> -soarness in the ovaries area
> -bloated
> 
> If not what side effects did you notice??


I am having some of these symptoms and all I am taking is BCP:cry: My body is so sensitive! I am starting to become terrified of how my body will handle all the injections. Blah!


----------



## holdontohope

want2conceive said:


> I made it home ok ladies. Long tiring trip but finally home. Been resting for 2days which is why I haven't been on here. 4 days left until test day! Still hoping for a miracle!

Yay!! Glad your home safe and resting:hugs:

How far did you have to travel to?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies question. When u take your repronex do you mix it with 1 cc or 1/2 cc of sodium chloride?


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> I made it home ok ladies. Long tiring trip but finally home. Been resting for 2days which is why I haven't been on here. 4 days left until test day! Still hoping for a miracle!
> 
> I am glad you made it home safely!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! I hope when you test you get a blazing dark BFP!!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoodLuck_zps4473c47c.pngClick to expand...


Thanks Wanna! We need all the help we can get.



holdontohope said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> I made it home ok ladies. Long tiring trip but finally home. Been resting for 2days which is why I haven't been on here. 4 days left until test day! Still hoping for a miracle!
> 
> 
> Yay!! Glad your home safe and resting:hugs:
> 
> How far did you have to travel to?Click to expand...

thanks hold! We did our IVF in Brasil. Waited 5 days and then started our long travel back. 1st flight was 3 1/2 hrs then 7hrs waiting at the airport for our 2nd flight. Once we were in the air it was another 9hrs before landing in Orlando, FL. :sleep:

You can see why I felt like resting for 2days.


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweetness - I'm on menopur and it's the same medication and I do 1cc.

I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.

OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> sweetness - I'm on menopur and it's the same medication and I do 1cc.
> 
> I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.
> 
> OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!

That's awesome glad you have a lot! Did they guess on how many? also heck no there Is nooooooo way I could live on the 32 floor. I'm afraid of heights and buildings like that. Lol. You should def post a pic


----------



## ashknowsbest

on Saturday when I went in the doctor said I had 12 big ones and a few small ones so ... my guess on how many we're going to get is about 13-15. I thought the same thing about living on the 32nd floor ... I used to get butterflies if I would stand too close to the windows because we have floor to ceiling windows but after about a month I got over it and LOVE it! I'll take a picture for all of your lovelies!


----------



## tcmc

so i decided to weigh myself because i have been feeling quite bloated and puffy since being on BCP and nasal sprays, i was expecting to have put on a few pounds but when i got on the scales i have actually LOST 10LBS!! last time i weighed myself was last week :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

So much activity around here,

Em, I'm glad your levels went down and you can start your meds!

Sorry wanna :hugs: Those pregnancy test sure had us all going! I'm glad you didn't stop the lupron. Now you can focus and stay positive for your IVF journey!

want2, glad you made it home. That was a long trip. Now you can nest and relax. FX for you!

Ash :wohoo: Friday will be here before you know it! Bloating is normal. I am so excited for you! 

tcmc, Oh yes! Weight loss is great! I only gained about 3-5 pounds during my IVF cycle. 

Good luck to all the ladies who are close to hurricane Sandy. Keeping you all in my prayers.

I hope everyone is moving along! FX for all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got a call from my nurse...supposed to go in tomorrow for more b/w u/s. She thinks from my b/w that I'm going to trigger tomorrow night and ER thursday! :happydance: YAY! She said obviously we have to see how big my follicles are but from my b/w that's what it looks like.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:happydance: Ash, if you do a 5 day transfer then by next tuesday you will be PUPO :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - I know it's soo excited!!!! :happydance: Do you know if a day 5 transfer is better or a day 3?


----------



## Em260

Ash - great update!! Good thing you were able to get there in this weather. Your ER is so close! 

Want2 - welcome back. I hope the next four days fly by for you. Fx for you!!

tcmc - wow 10 lbs is great. I'm feeling pretty bloated already too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - it is so close! It's crazy how fast it goes once you start stims. I remember starting the lupron and being like omg when am I going to be able to really start and then all of a sudden I'm like 3-4 days away from ER!


----------



## Em260

Ash - it makes me so happy to hear that! I just started yesterday and my ER seems so far off. Fx for you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I don't know if one is better than the other. Our Dr said it just depends on the development of the embryo. If they think it's going to survive up to 5 days if not then they do a 3 day. I can't wait to hear how many follies you get!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - it will go fast, promise!! Keep your head up and just stay relaxed and positive!! :hugs:

Happy - sounds good! They know what they're doing I'm sure I just hope I get lots of eggs and that they're mostly good quality and mature!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Sorry I am not on during the weekends and this morning at work has been so busy. There was like 10 pages on here since Friday to catch up ;)

Ash - YAY!! You are so close ;)

wanna - Sorry for everything that happened over the past few days; the good thing is you are still on track for November :hugs:

em - Glad your levels dropped and you are starting!!

tcmc - Great weight loss! I have been working hard to loose weight; last week I lost 3.5 pounds. I wanted to loose another 7 but when I start stimming I think that is gonna be too hard.

Sorry for anyone I missed; too many pages to go back through.

Not sure who asked about the lupron side effects...but it is making me one MOODY bitch :haha: My poor DH doesn't want to be anywhere near me! LOL I do feel AF coming, so I am assuming that is why.

And for all the east coasters, stay safe!!! Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## holdontohope

:hi: girls!! 

I was wondering if anyone is taking prenatal vitamins?? 

I had been on them for a couple of years, but when I started the IVF cycle, that is another thing my FS made me stop taking. He only wants me on folic acid because there is concern that some of the high doses vitamins in traditional prenatal vitamins, may have a toxic effect on one cell, eight cell and 150 cell embryos. 

This is crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

hold - I do not take prenatal vitamins .. mostly because they make me sick ... give me terrible headaches and makes me short of breath ... I think because they're such high dose and I only weigh about 120 lbs. Right now I'm taking 800mcg's of folic acid, a B complex vitamin and I'm taking vitamin D. I would listen to your doctor :)


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> hold - I do not take prenatal vitamins .. mostly because they make me sick ... give me terrible headaches and makes me short of breath ... I think because they're such high dose and I only weigh about 120 lbs. Right now I'm taking 800mcg's of folic acid, a B complex vitamin and I'm taking vitamin D. I would listen to your doctor :)

I am defiantly not taking them during the IVF cycle :thumbup: 
I am taking 800mcg's of folic acid also. I just thought it was crazy that something as harmless as vitamins can harm embryos! I weight about 125 lbs and I LOVED my prenatal vitamins! I think is was a mixture of the iron and minerals that were in them that made me feel great :)


----------



## MoBaby

Ive never heard of anything about prenatals causing issues during IVF cycle.. I take rx ones. I weight about 125 also and they dont make me sick.. I also take an extra dose of folic acid and a B12 vitamin... Holdontohope: do you know which ones they think are toxic??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold, I've been taking them for over a year. In fact my DR said to stay on them until he tells me to stop. I'm also taking a baby aspirin and metformin for my PCOS. That is strange I had great embryos and I was taking vitamins. Your DR knows best!


----------



## hockey24

holdontohope said:


> :hi: girls!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone is taking prenatal vitamins??
> 
> I had been on them for a couple of years, but when I started the IVF cycle, that is another thing my FS made me stop taking. He only wants me on folic acid because there is concern that some of the high doses vitamins in traditional prenatal vitamins, may have a toxic effect on one cell, eight cell and 150 cell embryos.
> 
> This is crazy!! :wacko:

I've never heard this before and have been to 3 different FS. All of them say to take prenatal vitamins. That's very interesting.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got a call from my doctor (weird since the nurse always calls me). He said that because of the crazy weather they're going to close tomorrow. So he told me to keep my dose the same except for wednesday morning I'm supposed to decrease my dose of Gonal F to 75 units instead of 150 to hopefully slow my follicles down a bit. I'm feeling actually not bad about it ... I mean I wanted my retrieval to be Thursday and not Friday but my follicles were only 11mm and 16mm today so trigger Wed isn't going to hurt. I guess I'm a little freaked about because by Friday which is retrieval my follicles will probably be around 20-22mm which is normal but idk .. still scary! Anyways, there is really nothing I can do about it except listen to my doctor and hope for the best.


----------



## michelle01

Ash - Everything sounds like it is falling in place!! Listen to your dr, I am sure he will make sure things will be where they need to be for ER! Then spend the next few days relaxing :)


----------



## holdontohope

Mo- he didn't identify a specific vitamin as being toxic, he doesn't let any of his patients take prenatal vitamins until 5-6 week u/s. The clinic believes IVF patients should be eating a good balanced healthy diet anyways and so there is really no reason to have them take prenatal vitamins when there is evidence that backs up that theory :shrug:

All doctors/clinics are different I have really realized! Wish they were all just on the same damn page, then they wouldn't have patients going crazy googling everything! :haha:

Happy- I am also taking baby aspirin. It is for sure an interesting theory. I have decided I am just going to starting trusting my FS and relinquish all control (which is pretty hard for me to do :blush: )

hockey- I was very bewildered by it.. I honestly thought they would be putting me on some kind of prescription kind of prenatal because I know how important prenatal vitamins are during pregnancy :shrug: 

Ash- I can't wait to here about your ER and how it goes! My FS said ER is like a light sedation/deep sleep, is that what you were told?


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - That is funny about the prenatals. My RE said to take a prenatal _and _ an additional folic acid supplement if my prenatal did not have at least 1000 micrograms of folic acid. Very interesting. 

Ash - Good luck on your upcoming ER! Sounds like everything is looking good!

Want2 - Glad to see you back! Are these last few days of waiting killing you? They are killing me! :wacko:

I am just feeling super stressed at the moment. I just found out there is going be a big audit at work and I will need to get all of my files in tip top shape. I am usually a pretty good file keeper, but over the past month with all this IVF stuff, I have to admit that I have slacked off. Catching up will be a huge bummer. Plus, I almost can't function with the anticipation of waiting three more days for my pregnancy test! On top of all that, my 30th birthday is tomorrow. Goo. My DH and family want to know what to do for my birthday, but I just don't even feel like celebrating with all this stress. I really never thought I would be turning 30 and not have a family of my own. It's like I don't want to think about getting older right now. I usually love birthdays, but this year it just feels like a huge let down because I don't feel like I've accomplished anything. :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

hold - yea they call it a twilight sedation or yeah deep sleep. I've never really been sedated so I'm a little freaked out but I'll be fine I'm sure! 

Thanks everyone else for the well wishes!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies sorry my computer has been messing up and normally can only update on my phone. Anyway hope everyone is doing great

Ash- Thats exciting glad you have a lot of eggs. I am on day two of follistim, repronex and lupron and I kinda already feel like discomfort at times, but I think thats maybe in my mind. Who knows

Mich- How is evrything going with you and the shots?

TCMC- Thats awesome about the weight! I am actually not getting on the scale as I know I have gained a little weight :( EHHH my metabolism is slowing down and I can eat like im 17 anymore. No fun 

Whisper- I hope all is well! Girl dont stress (I know easier said then done) But deep breaths one day at a time.

Want2- Glad everything went great with you!!! How is the wait working for you? When do you test?

Hold- How is everything with you?

MO-Anything you do different with IVF like eating? I have been told mixed things. Some same eat crazy healthy others say it doesnt really matter as long as you are not eating all nasty foods

Happy- I am taking aspirin as well and not sure why. How is everything going

Hocky- How are you doing?

Sorry if I missed anyone else this thread moves so fast so dont intend to. How is everyone else doing????


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I hope everything goes well. The sedation feels like falling asleep. All I remember is someone saying I was going to feel loopy and the next thing I see the Dr giving me thumps up for 25 eggs. 

Whisper, I hope everything goes well at work. Try not to stress it's not good for you. As far as the age you are still young. Dr said after 37 the chances start to decline :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness: nah I eat the same. Just healthy like grilled stuff, salads veggies, fruit... Just nothing too greasy or fattening . Moderation also.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, good luck with egg retrival!! Fingers crossed you have lots of healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust:

@Whisper, I am sorry work is so stressful right now!!! IVF is already stressful enough without work being added on top with more stress!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope things get sorted out at work and the audit goes alright!!! I know what you mean about turning 30, I went through that same thing. I am a few years older than you and I also thought I would already of had a couple of kids by now too!!! Just remember you aren't old and you have time to have a couple of kids if you want too!! The main thing is that you are working on building your family now, so you are doing the best that you can to achieve that dream now!!:hugs::hugs:

@Happy, Was it under anathesia or just like a heavy sleep medication??? I had dental work done with sleep sedation before and it was different than when I have had anathesia with surgery. I was like drifting in and out of consciouness and I only remeber bits and pieces of the dental visit. I was so doped up I didn't even care that the dentist was working on me. I am scared of having dental work done. :blush:

That is strange how different DRs have different theories on prenatal vitamins during IVF. I think probably a good alternative would be to take folic acid and just eat healthy during the IVF. 

AFM, I know some of you girls on the thread have already read these updates. But my tests were BFN as far as I could tell this morning so I think IVF is definatly happening for me since I don't think I am pregnant. Other than that one happy piece of news that I got today was I got approved for that program that gives you free IVF medications, so I will be saving over $2,200.00 on my IVF meds. I was really happy about that since it was getting hard to afford everything, so this is truly a blessing. :happydance:

Other than that the big thing today is hurricane Sandy. We just had the eye of the storm pass over, so it got quiet for a quick minute. The hurricane was a category 1 with 90 mph winds and gusts of over 115 mph when it hit land where we are. The storm started late lastnight, and got worse as the day progressed. Luckily we are okay and the power stayed on the entire time. It just flickered on and off like twice. unfortunatly we are only half way through the storm, the storm will continue overnight into tomorrow. Hopefully we are just in for more of the same for the second half of the storm. Our basement also stayed dry as well, so that is a huge plus! The sump pump is doing it's job. :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

I'm starting my first round of IVF and have my baseline ultrasound this Wednesday. So far I'm staying positive but having trouble with an under active thyroid. The injections seem a little intimidating. Well, I'm just looking for some ladies to share this experience with especially bc we haven't told anyone we are doing this just yet!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness, they say the baby aspirin helps with the placenta blood vessels. But the day of the trigger I was instructed to stop and retake it after the ER. 

Wanna, they said I was going to feel like a dream and wake up and fall asleep but to be honest I don't remember nothing! I opened my eyes and it was over. 

AFM, I have my scan tomorrow and I hope my transfer is next week.

For everyone who is affected by Sandy, I hope everything goes well and the storm slows down and there's not a lot of damage. Stay safe!


----------



## wannabeprego

Mells54 said:


> I'm starting my first round of IVF and have my baseline ultrasound this Wednesday. So far I'm staying positive but having trouble with an under active thyroid. The injections seem a little intimidating. Well, I'm just looking for some ladies to share this experience with especially bc we haven't told anyone we are doing this just yet!

Welcome to the group!!!! Good luck to you!!! I hope your problems with your thyroid get better!!! :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/glitter20wagon.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, I will be on a low dose aspirin as well for my IVF cycle. Does anyone know what it is supposed to be for???

@Happy, thanks for the well wishes with this wild hurricane!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ooops, @ happy I sawthe answer to my question aboout the aspirin after I already posted my question... :blush: Thanks for the info!!!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Mells :hi: don't let those needles intimidate you! After the first one the others come easy.


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> Girls, I will be on a low dose aspirin as well for my IVF cycle. Does anyone know what it is supposed to be for???
> 
> @Happy, thanks for the well wishes with this wild hurricane!!! :hugs:

Someone in another thread said it is suppose to help with implantation.


----------



## want2conceive

Welcome Mells! Lots of Baby Dust for you! :dust:

Whisper & Sweetness- I wish the results were already in my hand. How about you Whisper?


----------



## Em260

Welcome Mells! The injections get much easier after the first one. 

Ash - hope you're feeling better about things today. The Dr. definitely knows what he is doing. I try to remember how many times they have they done this before. This crazy weather doesn't help matters though. 

Whisper - I'm sorry you're feeling stressed. I feel the age thing too because I'm 33 but at least we are doing something about it now. You have a huge accomplishment by taking the steps to build your family. 

Wanna - congrats on the meds from the program!! That is a huge help and I'm sure will take some of the stress off. 

Happy - good luck with your scan today. That is so exciting your transfer is so close!!

AFM - Luckily we haven't had any problems from the hurricane yet and didn't lose power. There was a crane collapse near us but far enough away so we are fine. Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - I'm glad you guys are okay! I was thinking about you because you said you lived near central parkish ... and it was close to there, that building with the crane. About 3 blocks from us so I was worried but glad to hear you're okay and didn't have to be evacuated! It wasn't too bad for us, we didn't lose power either but lower manhattan doesn't have power .. not good!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - welcome to the group!


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> Em - I'm glad you guys are okay! I was thinking about you because you said you lived near central parkish ... and it was close to there, that building with the crane. About 3 blocks from us so I was worried but glad to hear you're okay and didn't have to be evacuated! It wasn't too bad for us, we didn't lose power either but lower manhattan doesn't have power .. not good!

So glad you're okay too! I heard the crane collapse but I thought it was thunder. We're blocks away so we're fine but I felt so bad for the people that did have to be evacuated. I know I feel so lucky that we have power too!


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Welcome Mells! Lots of Baby Dust for you! :dust:
> 
> Whisper & Sweetness- I wish the results were already in my hand. How about you Whisper?

Oh yes! The anticipation is killing me. Thanks to everyone for your support. It's good to know there are others who know how this feels. 

Em, Ash, Wanna - glad to hear you are all weathering the storm so far. I've been keeping an eye on the news this morning. 

Welcome to Mells! Good luck on your journey. This is a really great thread.


----------



## diliapickle

My computer has been wonky so haven't been able to get on! So much is happening so just wanted to wish Good Luck to everyone wherever you are in your cycle!! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey dilla are you on provera still ?


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Mells!

Ash - It is really not that bad going under for ER; the entire process is really fast, like 20 minutes.

Whisper - Sorry for your added stress! Just take deep breaths and things will work out for you ;)

wanna - AWESOME about the meds :)

Happy - Good luck with your scan!

Sweetness - Injections are going good; I feel AF approaching, which is about the same time it took for her to show in my first IVF cycle; I expect her tomorrow. I call and then not sure cause they are holding me on lupron until 11/9 and then I start stims.

Em - Glad you are ok; we saw the crane on tv last night, that looked so freaky!

Hope everyone else that is near or by Sandy is safe!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Quick update: transfer is Monday!! :happydance: Still at the Dr's office!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Happy :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay happy!!!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - I took my last provera yesterday so just anxiously awaiting AF now!! 

Happy - Yay for Monday!! So exciting!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, Good luck!!! I am so excited for you!!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Ash, I am so glad to hear that you are safe despite the hurricane!!! :hugs:

AFM,Well DH & me survived the hurricane. Our home is safe and we managed to keep our power on. The power only flickered off a couple of times. Our basement stayed dry which is a huge plus since I was worried about so much water causing flooding. I think we really lucked out because I know there are alot of places around us with alot of damage and no power. The storm raged on all day yesterday and got worse into the afternoon. Than all of the sudden around midnight everything just stopped and got quiet, the news said we were in the eye of the storm. I went to bed and woke up to the wild winds blowing again in the middle of the night, which were pretty scary, but I fell back to sleep again. I think the storm made land fall up a little higher above our location and it made a big difference on the impact on us. 

My IVF medications are being delayed and wont be able to arrive until Friday at the earliest and they may not get here until Saturday. This is due to there being no mail from the hurricane. Were I live we didn't get any mail at all yesterday. But we got mail today so I am hoping things will start to pick back up soon with the mail. 

I can't even get a hold of a pharmacy in NJ that I ordered my progesterone cream from. I am assuming they probably have no power. So I am going to order the cream from another pharmacy once i can get through to my fertility DR's office. 

I just hope that AF doesn't decide to crash the party earlier than usual, my cycles range from 25 days up to 32 days, but average out at 28 days, so AF could arrive any day now, but probably won't arrive until Saturday as long as AF doesn't decide to change up the usual routine. I could possibly miss out on My November IVF cycle if AF comes to early and I dont have my medications yet. If that happened I would be doing IVF in December, but I really hope this isn't going to be the case!!

I was hoping to have all of my meds by this Friday and I wanted to drive up to my home town and make the 6 hour plus drive on either Saturday or Sunday. The baseline ultrasound is usually done on CD 2 or 3, so hopefully the timing with all of this stuff is going to work out. I would prefer AF to be late so I can have a few extra days to make sure I get my meds on time!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm glad everyone is safe from Sandy! I watched the news this morning and it was devastating. So many people who were told to evacuate didn't and now they are waiting for someone to rescue them.

Wanna, hopefully your meds will make it on time or AF will be late. FX for you!

Well I have a question for you ladies, the Dr asked me if I was interested in doing assisted hatching for FET and I really don't know what to do. Besides the fact that I have to pay $500 more I can't find any data that shows an increase in success from AH. He said there is no data linking the success but it was recommended for FET or someone who is older. I talked to DH and he doesn't know if we should do it. My argument was that my embryos have only been frozen for a month how bad can the zona get? Anyways, if anyone is thinking about it or has done it I would really like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - if I have a 3 day transfer we'll be PUPO at the same time :hugs:!!! I really don't know about the AH to be honest ... but I wish you the best of luck in making this decision! 

Michelle - thanks! I hope it's as fast as it can possibly be! 

AFM - I've honestly been sleeping all day .. these meds are doing a number on me now ... I'm very tired, and uncomfortable. I can't wait to get them out! I'm thinking about taking a bath and then laying down some more.


----------



## wannabeprego

@happy, The only thing I know about assisted hatching is that it helps the embryo implant into your uterus a little bit better. I know my fertility clinic includes it as a standard part of their services, so I am lucky I don't have the added costs to have it done. I think you could do some research on google. Or you could try it this time without it and see if it works, and if not maybe try it for your next FET cycle. Although I hope your November cycle works and that you dont have to repeat this again!!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck with whatever you decide to do!!! :hugs:

Quick question girls, Sorry if this is a weird one, but did anyone notice that after the lupron for a few days your boobs seemed bigger and swollen??? I am well endowed already but the last couple of days they seem bigger and DH agrees. :haha::blush:

Another question. Are you guys telling family or friends that you are going through IVF now??? I just told my SIL I was going to be coming home to do an IVF cycle because they host Thanksgiving and she wanted to know if we were coming to their house for the holiday, so I was honest and told her I was going to be going through the IVF and I wasn't sure how the meds were going to make me feel and when the retrival and transfer will take place so I might not be able to go. Plus my mom and sister know about my IVF, so I have a feeling that some of my family members may already know because one of them might of already said something. 

Since I will be back in my home town I could see alot of my friends from highschool, and I was trying to decide if I want to mention why I am there or not. Hmmm... Any thoughts on this ladies??


----------



## MoBaby

So I was at the sports medicine dr today (he is a chiropractor that specializes in sports med) and he also does acupuncture so I decided that I am going to do a few sessions before my FET. So I will go this friday then next friday for sure. I may get in on tuesday next week also. I would like to do 5-6 sessions before the FET which is Nov 15th (I think). I am going to try to get in the morning of the transfer as well. I will probably go a time before that as well. I know a lot say to go right after the transfer but I want to go straight home after the transfer :) This guy is $25 cheaper per session which is great.


----------



## diliapickle

Wanna - Glad you are safe! Hope your meds arrive in time! As for telling others I have only told a few select people (mom and BFF) as I just did not want to keep updating everyone on what was going on (and DH really did not want people to know) and I am happy I did that since I had to tell my boss for IVF as I was going to be out and then when it didn't work and FET one was cancelled she kept asking and it sucked having to say oh well no couldn't move forward trying again another month and I have found people just do not know what to say. My BFF is awesome but just doesn't get it so I stopped telling her things. That is why i come here for all the awesome ladies! :) 

happy - I do not know much about AH other than what was already said on how it can help with implantation! Good Luck as you decide what to do!

Ash - you are almost there!! 

Mo - that is awesome about the acupuncture!! I looked into doing that but all the places around here were $500 which we couldnt afford. $25 is amazing price!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - I think as far as telling friends and family, you should tell who you're comfortable with. To be honest, all of my family knows. They didn't ask I just told them because I'm not ashamed to have to be going through IVF. I'm not happy about it but like I've said before I'm not very religious and so I don't feel that natural is the only way to go. I love science and I am SOOO grateful that they have such great technology so that I'm able to have a child! So sorry for the rant but tell who you're comfortable with telling! My family is not judgmental at all so I told them all and they were all very supportive. I also have 3 or 4 friends that know and they have not judged me either. In the beginning they told me that I need to relax and it will happen but I mean ... people who don't go through infertility just don't know so ... I can't blame them really.

Mo - that's amazing that you found someone for $25 cheaper! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

dilla: $500? thats crazy! how many sessions was that for??

My only BFP was the cycle I did AP so Im hoping for the same results now :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash that would be great! We can be PUPO at the same time! The meds can do that to you! Enjoy the naps! Thursday will be here before you know it!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, I guess it depends on you. If you are comfortable telling your family. As far as me, my family knows, parents, siblings and DH's parents and sister and about 3 friends. I didn't wanna say much to alot of people because then they would all be asking if I got pregnant and I have to say it was a little emotional last month when they asked me. Good luck on what you decide. In regards to the lupron, I didn't have any side effects besides the bitchiness. Once you get on estrogen you breast will enlarge even more :holly:

Mobaby, that is a great price. I was paying $75 per session and I was going every two weeks. I hear a lot of people get pregnant with AP.

So I decided to do it! I wasn't so sure about it but DH said to do it so we don't have regrets later. They are transfering 2 embryos the best quality I have. I start all my estrogen/progesterone tomorrow along with medrol and antibiotic. I'm still taking estrace and the vivelle patch. I'm getting excited! I hope this is it for all of us!


----------



## Em260

Happy - yay for Monday!! My clinic offers AH and we signed yes for it on our consent forms if the embryologists think we need it. We were told that it can help with implantation. 

Ash - sorry you're not feeling well :(. A bath sounds like a great idea. My stomach is feeling so bloated already I can only imagine what it will be like closer to ER. 

Wanna - I hope your meds arrive soon!! We've only told our parents, siblings, and a couple of close friends. I started out telling more friends when we first started TTC but I quickly realized that was a mistake because they were constantly asking how things were going and it was hard to have to keep telling everyone that it wasn't happening. 

Mo - that is a great deal for acupuncture. I think I'm gong to sign up for it when we do our FET. Did you do it before retrieval also?

AFM - The nurse called tonight to tell me not to come for my ultrasound and blood work tomorrow. My clinic is in lower Manhattan and they still don't have power. I'm going to continue my meds tomorrow and then go for an ultrasound on Thursday. If the power isn't restored I will be going to their satellite office instead. 

And the hormones are starting to hit me big time. I'm not usually a crier but I cried today watching the news. Seeing all of these elderly people being rescued from their homes due to the floods was just too much. I think it's normal to cry about something like that but then I started crying again watching a silly movie, The Parent Trap starring a preteen Lindsay Lohan. Not exactly a tear jerker.


----------



## MoBaby

Em I did with ivf #2. I Did it once after as well. Surprisingly that's the only bfp cycle. 
The hormones will make you a crazy person!

Happy I'm only on estrace now and don't do anything else until my scan... Looking at the papers I stay on the same dose (2mg twice daily) until they tell me to stop. I have vivlle patches and I wish they were going to use! They only add them if lining is less than 8mm on day 13. I've never had lining issues so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- Hey yes these meds make me feel like I swell everywhere :). Hope all is well

Happy thats awesome! I would have also done assisted hatching. Goodluck!

MO- Thats super cheap. Do they put needles all over your body or just one spot?

Ash- How many days have you been on the shots that make you grow eggs? and whats your dose?

tcmc- Hope your doing well!

Em- Thats exciting that you get an US soon. I dont get one til fri and im dying to know hoe many I havr already growing and I have been on the follistim for 2 days


----------



## MoBaby

It's $50 per session; they have a special now and it's all over ap. I paid $75 at a different place but I'm going here for a hamstring injury and while I'm there for that I figured to go ahead and do it. Can't hurt! He my leg fixed and my uterus ready :) I'm not doing ap formy leg; just active release techniques and deep muscle stuff.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

EM, when I was on messing cried for anything I didn't have to watch anything I would think of something and start crying. Good luck on Thursday! I hope everything goes well.

Mobaby I did the vivelle patch on my first IVF. And now they want me to change it every three days. My lining today was 9.5. I'm glad you don't have any lining issues. 

Sweetness good luck on Friday! I hope your follies are nice and big!


----------



## diliapickle

MoBaby said:


> dilla: $500? thats crazy! how
> many sessions was that for??
> 
> My only BFP was the cycle I did AP so Im hoping for the same results now :)

That was only for the day of ET right before and right after!


----------



## tcmc

hi everyone

i hope your all well, and all of those affected by hurricane Sandy are safe and well:hugs: been thinking about u all. i keep trying to get updates on whats going on on Long Island and Brooklyn as i have very close friends there i actually consider them my 2nd parents and sisters so i really hope they are ok too:hugs:

AFM- the nasal sprays seem to be wreaking havoc with my emotions i actually broke down in tears in the middle of Ikea because my DH said he was going to bring the car around and didnt give me a kiss before he went:shrug::haha: i have also been having really weird dreams and actually quite a few sex dreams:blush::blush: i also still heave quite a bit right after taking the spray, i think its because it trickles down the back of your throat and it tastes REALLY BAD!!so DH finds this hilarious especially since i had to spray at the cinema and i was hiding behind him in the line hoping no one would see me heave :haha::haha:

i also took my last BCP on monday, the nurse said i may have some light bleeding/spotting but so far i haven't so i think thats still a good thing:thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Mobaby - thanks I think I will sign up for it asap. I plan to do it if/when we have our FET but it sounds like it is a good idea before ER too. 

Sweetness - I'm dying to know what's going on in there too. I started stims on Sunday night so hopefully something is happening. Good luck to you on Fri!

Happy- thanks, it's good to hear I'm not the only one. Your lining number sounds great!

Dilla - Wow $500 for two sessions!? That is crazy


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for the welcome. I'm looking forward to going through this with people that are in the same boat. Today is my baseline US and I'm excited to get the ball rolling so to speak.
On another note, I'm so glad that everyone is safe from Sandy. I grew up in Queens, NY and that is where most of my family still is.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - good luck at your baseline u/s! Let us know how it goes! 

AFM - Appointment went GREAT this morning. I'm doing my trigger tonight, they haven't told me when yet, they're going to call me and let me know when they get the results of my b/w. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning to make sure that I haven't ovulated yet which I'm sure I won't and then retrieval on Friday sometime in the morning (it depends on when I do my shot tonight, so if I do the shot tonight at 10pm I'll go in monday morning at 9am to have the procedure at 10am)! I'm so excited, but so nervous now ... it's all VERY surreal! It took me so long to get to this point, I'm so happy it's hear but want everything to go smoothly and also don't want to have too much pain after the procedure! My mom is going to try and make it here in time for the procedure but we're really not sure she's going to be able to get into the city because of this hurricane stuff ... the NJ transit isn't running and that's how she normally gets here...

Oh and I forgot, he measured 5 follicles but we saw so many more, and they're all around 15-20mm.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

That is a great deal Mobaby! Getting two things done at one place and at a decent price!

Dilia, that is expensive! Are you still planning on doing it?

tcmc, the meds will do that to you! 

EM, one more day! I hope you have tons of follies!

Mells, let us know how your US went! Best of luck today.

Ash :wohoo: on triggering tonight! I hope everything goes well on Friday and you get tons of follies! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Phantom710

Well, looks like I'm leaving you ladies. Transfer is looking like maybe January instead, as I may be having a d&c next week if the Blighted Ovum still has not passed. Which means it's a 3 month wait until I can start meds again. Hugs and Love.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to hear that phantom! Good luck with whatever ends up happening!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Phantom, sorry you are leaving us. Good luck in January!


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - We told both of our families we are doing IVF; parents, siblings, etc. We are actually pretty glad because shortly after telling everyone, my mother in law passed away unexpectedly. I'm just glad she got to know what was going on with us and I am happy my DH got to have some heartfelt conversations with her before her passing. We have also told our bosses just because of all the appointments we have had to work around. We haven't really told anyone else though - maybe one close friend. 

Em - The meds definitely have affected my emotions. I have been more tearful, more stressed and more irritable! It's a bummer. 

Happy - Our RE said that it is a good idea to do assisted hatching with FET. I think you made a good call. :thumbup:

Ash - Woot for trigger! :happydance: I didn't experience much pain after ER, just tons of uncomfortable bloating. I'm sure you will be a trooper!

tcmc - This is such a weird journey isn't it? I have been having strange dreams throughout. So bizzare. 

Phantom - sorry to see you go! Good luck for the future. 

AFM - I have my blood pregnancy test tomorrow. I have absolutely no idea what is going to happen. I was bawling again yesterday because I was having cramps just like AF is coming. DH keeps telling me I cannot read anything into what is happening with my body right now. He is probably right, but I am still freaking out. We are going away next weekend for a short condo trip. Whatever happens, it will be a good way to relax and regroup.


----------



## diliapickle

Whisper - Good Luck tomorrow!!! FX for you!!!! 

Phantom - Sorry you are leaving us! Good luck as you move forward!

Happy - No, I would love to do acupuncture but cant afford it at $500 bucks especially since we have had to pay now for IVF and one FET out of pocket and tomorrow will have to pay for another FET... 

Ash - Congrats on triggering tonight!! So exciting! :) 

Mells - Good luck with your baseline today! 

tcmc - yay for taking your last bcp! It is so crazy what all these meds do to us! I cry at the craziest things now! 

AFM - AF arrived today! So tomorrow I go in for baseline and pray that estrogen is low so we can get started right away and not have to do bcp for 10 days!


----------



## Em260

Ash - great update! It sounds like everything is lining up for your retrieval. I hope your Mom can make it. I think more of the trains will be up and running tomorrow so probably even more by friday. 

Whisper - Fx for you tomorrow! I agree with your DH there is so much going on from these hormones that it's best not to read into anything. 

Phantom - good luck in January. Sorry you have to wait. I'm hoping to do a FET in January if my surgery goes well. We should start a thread for January. 

Mells - good luck with your ultrasound!

Dilia - Yay for AF!! Hope your E2 comes in low and you can get started.


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - Appointment went GREAT this morning. I'm doing my trigger tonight, they haven't told me when yet, they're going to call me and let me know when they get the results of my b/w. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning to make sure that I haven't ovulated yet which I'm sure I won't and then retrieval on Friday sometime in the morning (it depends on when I do my shot tonight, so if I do the shot tonight at 10pm I'll go in monday morning at 9am to have the procedure at 10am)! I'm so excited, but so nervous now ... it's all VERY surreal! It took me so long to get to this point, I'm so happy it's hear but want everything to go smoothly and also don't want to have too much pain after the procedure! My mom is going to try and make it here in time for the procedure but we're really not sure she's going to be able to get into the city because of this hurricane stuff ... the NJ transit isn't running and that's how she normally gets here...
> 
> Oh and I forgot, he measured 5 follicles but we saw so many more, and they're all around 15-20mm.

Hey Ash! 

I can't wait to here how it goes for you!! :)

I was wondering how you are feeling physically? What does it feel like having your ovaries all swollen up and full of eggys?!:flower: I am very curious as to how painful it gets the closer you get to ER.


----------



## holdontohope

I am starting acupuncture also!! :) Hopefully Friday and I will go every week, I am so excited to start! I tried acu about 2 years ago when I was having horrible endometriosis pain and I was shocked how much it helped! It can get quite expensive though :wacko: I am very lucky to know the lady who I will be doing acu with, so she offered to only charge me $25 a visit which is the only way financially I can even go. 

Update on where your acupuncturist puts the needles! I have had them all over my body before.. Ears, big toe and inside of my thumbs were the ones that stung/hurt the most to me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks ladies for all of the excited ness and well wishes! 

hold - honestly, I'm not in that much pain. I am peeing a lot ... like maybe every 30-45 minutes which is just crazy but I'm also drinking more that way I don't get OHSS! Uhm, I've had a few sharp pains here and there but it's honestly not that bad. I also don't feel THAT bloated. I mean I do feel bloated but nothing crazy like I've heard from other women who are on here. That may be because I only have 12 or so eggs and not 20 like some other ladies get but my doctor says 12 is enough and he doesn't want me to to over stimulate so ... idk but I wish you the best of luck and hope that you don't get too uncomfortable! Oh and my lower back has been a little sore but seriously nothing debilitating or anything, still able to do my normal routine. I've been way more tired than anything and that's from the meds not because I'm getting bigger from all of these follicles!


----------



## MoBaby

Phantom!! Soo sorry :( tough situation.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Phantom, I am so sorry!!! :hugs::hugs:Best of luck for January!!


----------



## wannabeprego

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!!!

https://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv32/chie_satonaka_persona_4/anime%20gif/Halloween_7.gif

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Holidays%20n%20Such/Halloween/grim_reaper_01.gif


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mells! Lots of Baby Dust for you! :dust:
> 
> Whisper & Sweetness- I wish the results were already in my hand. How about you Whisper?
> 
> Oh yes! The anticipation is killing me. Thanks to everyone for your support. It's good to know there are others who know how this feels.Click to expand...

Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer. Went to Dr.'s office on day 11 after transfer. Did a Pregnancy test there and it was positive so I did blood work too and got the results back this morning! Beta HCG level was 102(on 11th day). Finally after 8yrs of trying a solid BFP! I know it's still a long road to go but just getting over this bridge was great.

Thank you everyone for your support on here. I am really grateful and hope I have helped some of you in return as well.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! Did you have a 3 dt?


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Want2conceive! What fantastic news!!! A beta of 102 is a great starting number. When will you go back for a 2nd?

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## want2conceive

MoBaby said:


> Congrats!! Did you have a 3 dt?

What's that?


----------



## want2conceive

hockey24 said:


> Congrats Want2conceive! What fantastic news!!! A beta of 102 is a great starting number. When will you go back for a 2nd?
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::yipee:

Thanks hockey, probably at some point next week.


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mells! Lots of Baby Dust for you! :dust:
> 
> Whisper & Sweetness- I wish the results were already in my hand. How about you Whisper?
> 
> Oh yes! The anticipation is killing me. Thanks to everyone for your support. It's good to know there are others who know how this feels.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer. Went to Dr.'s office on day 11 after transfer. Did a Pregnancy test there and it was positive so I did blood work too and got the results back this morning! Beta HCG level was 102(on 11th day). Finally after 8yrs of trying a solid BFP! I know it's still a long road to go but just getting over this bridge was great.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support on here. I am really grateful and hope I have helped some of you in return as well.Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## tcmc

Want- CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance: 

so so happy for you :hugs: yay i think your our first BFP in here:baby: hopefully the first of many :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mells! Lots of Baby Dust for you! :dust:
> 
> Whisper & Sweetness- I wish the results were already in my hand. How about you Whisper?
> 
> Oh yes! The anticipation is killing me. Thanks to everyone for your support. It's good to know there are others who know how this feels.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer. Went to Dr.'s office on day 11 after transfer. Did a Pregnancy test there and it was positive so I did blood work too and got the results back this morning! Beta HCG level was 102(on 11th day). Finally after 8yrs of trying a solid BFP! I know it's still a long road to go but just getting over this bridge was great.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support on here. I am really grateful and hope I have helped some of you in return as well.Click to expand...

Omg I'm soooo excited!!! What a great way to start this thread!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Want - yay congrats on your pregnancy!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper good luck tomorrow!

Want2 congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Rock on Want!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: :yipee: Will we be hearing anything more from you or are you moving on? I for one would love to know how things continue to go for you. *GRATS!!!!!*


----------



## want2conceive

Thank you so much everyone and I hope my BFP is the first of many in this thread!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Rock on Want!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: :yipee: Will we be hearing anything more from you or are you moving on? I for one would love to know how things continue to go for you. *GRATS!!!!!*

I will be here to update everyone. Also, I don't want to miss all ur BFP announcements!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Want!! That is so awesome!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## Em260

Congrats Want2!!! So excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

want2conceive said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Did you have a 3 dt?
> 
> What's that?Click to expand...

Sorry 3 day transfer.


----------



## want2conceive

diliapickle said:


> Congrats Want!! That is so awesome!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! :)

Thank you so much dilia!


----------



## want2conceive

Em260 said:


> Congrats Want2!!! So excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:




MoBaby said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Did you have a 3 dt?
> 
> What's that?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry 3 day transfer.Click to expand...

Em - thank you so much.
Mobaby - yes, we did. Egg retrieval on 10/15 and embryo transfer on 10/18.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Girls ... I'm a tiny bit worried. 
My nurse called me tonight with my ovidrel instructions. I'm supposed to give myself the trigger at midnight and then I have to go in tomorrow for b/w and u/s to make sure that everything is ready to go and then I go in Friday for the retrieval at 11AM but the actual retrieval is at 12 noon. This is what I'm nervous about .. she told me that my estrogen was through the roof and that they were going to put me on dostinex for 8 days to make sure that it didn't go much higher because the higher it is the more at risk you are for OHSS. Right now I don't have any symptoms of OHSS and she said that she honestly thinks I'll be fine because they're putting me on the dostinex but now I'm all freaked out that they're going to have to freeze all of my eggs because they won't transfer them if I already have OHSS ... craziness!! Please hope for my sanity that we don't have to freeze them and do an FET! I've been waiting for this for so long I would just be so upset!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, hopefully dostinex will help you. My estrogen dropped as soon as we did ER. After that I was put on a patch to keep my levels up. Hopefully everything will be fine and you will get your transfer as planned. Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks happy!


----------



## Em260

Oh no Ash, sorry! Try not to worry I'm sure the dostinex will do the trick. Fx for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

ash i hope they dont cancel the transfer! I bet the dostinex does the trick! If you do have to do a FET its not so bad esp if you are at risk for OHSS. You would much rather wait a month or two for the FET than to have to deal with OHSS....I know it wont be optimal but it would be better if any chance. did they change your trigger med? You wont develop OHSS until the eggs are out because its the process of the follicles filling back up with fluid and what happens after the follicles are drained that cause the OHSS. FX for you!! Waiting stinks and I hope you dont have to!!


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - I have my FX dostinex does the trick for you! Make sure to have lots of V8 and Gatorade to help combat OHSS as well! And like Mobaby said as much as it would suck to have to freeze all (which I had to do) it sucks at the time but it is better for you and the embabies they put back in. But hopefully you do not need to worry about that!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Girls ... I'm a tiny bit worried.
> My nurse called me tonight with my ovidrel instructions. I'm supposed to give myself the trigger at midnight and then I have to go in tomorrow for b/w and u/s to make sure that everything is ready to go and then I go in Friday for the retrieval at 11AM but the actual retrieval is at 12 noon. This is what I'm nervous about .. she told me that my estrogen was through the roof and that they were going to put me on dostinex for 8 days to make sure that it didn't go much higher because the higher it is the more at risk you are for OHSS. Right now I don't have any symptoms of OHSS and she said that she honestly thinks I'll be fine because they're putting me on the dostinex but now I'm all freaked out that they're going to have to freeze all of my eggs because they won't transfer them if I already have OHSS ... craziness!! Please hope for my sanity that we don't have to freeze them and do an FET! I've been waiting for this for so long I would just be so upset!

I think the meds will help with it. Everything will be good and will be a big BFP. Just relax and try not to stress ( as I can't practice what I preach :) )

Also where did u feel like pains in the middle lower abdomen?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - thanks for the words of encouragement! :hugs: I do agree that I have to stay positive and that even if I have to freeze them it's way better than getting OHSS. I just have to keep things in perspective because I would be very unhappy to be in the hospital with OHSS or to just be uncomfortable with it in the first place. My doctor didn't seem too worried this morning so I may be overreacting but I just ... got the call from the nurse and pretty much freaked! FX'd everything will be okay. Dostinex is supposed to help and I'll be on it for 8 days so I should be okay honestly.

dilia - thanks for the advice too :hugs: Like I said to mo, I just have to keep things in perspective and even though I really don't want to freeze them and want to get that bfp as soon as possible I just have to remember that being in the hospital because of OHSS is not fun! 

sweet - thanks! :hugs: It's always hard to take our own advice! :haha: But I'm trying to stay calm, the doctor definitely knows what he's doing and it's really good to know that he's putting me on the meds even before the retrieval so I really should be okay but I just kinda panicked once I got off the phone with the nurse. Also, I'm not really having lots of pain, just on and off and it's pretty low on my right and left sides ... I'm assuming where my ovaries would be.


----------



## Mells54

Ash keeping my fingers crossed that all will work out for you.

Want2 Congratulations! Such encouragement to see positive news.

My baseline was also positive. 4-6 follicles on one side and 7-8 on the other. I was told that was good for a woman my age. I start injections on Saturday.


----------



## want2conceive

Ash - stay calm and relaxed. I'm sure the meds will help an you'll be able to continue your process as planned. Remember staying stress free I think is key to having the best chance at success.

Mells - thanks Mells. Hoping everyone here can make their wish come true.


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper, do you test tomorrow? Keep us updated.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from my last b/w u/s with my doctor and everything is good to go. He measured 5 follicles and they were all ranging from 17-21mm. He said I should expect to get about 14 eggs which I'm happy about He said not to worry too much about OHSS, he didn't mean to scare me but that the dostinex is just a precautionary measure since my estrogen is high they just want to make sure that I'm not going to get a bad case of it. So tomorrow is the day I'm still nervous but that's normal, going to try to rest and relax as much as possible today. Oh and for those that like to hear about numbers, my estrogen was 5,138 yesterday.


----------



## Em260

Ash - great update!! I'm glad the doctor reassured you more. This journey is such a roller coaster of emotions. Rest up today and good luck tomorrow for your retrieval. So exciting it's almost here!!

Mells - that is a great number for your baseline! 

AFM - I just got back from my first monitoring appointment after starting stims. I went to the satellite office since my clinic still doesn't have power. He counted 11 follicles so I am super happy with that number!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - 11 follicles is great! How many days have you been on the stims for?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh 4 days nvm! Well that's awesome!


----------



## shar13

congratss want!! thats sooo exciting!!! have a healthy 9 months!!!

I havnt been able to get on here much with the storm, im on day 5 no power, the dh and i finally packed some things and came to my moms who got power back last night. It breaks my heart driving around my neighborhood and area and seeing this distruction..
hope everyone else is safe and well


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash that is so good! I'm glad you are not at risk of OHSS and you are moving on with your treatment. I can't wait until tomorrow I'm so excited! Relax and enjoy your day because you'll be PUPO soon!

EM, 11 follicles is so good. That's what I was told on my first scan, then it was 17 then up with 21. I ended up with 25 eggs. 

shar, I'm glad you and DH are good. I've seen on TV the destruction and it's heart breaking! Sending you big :hugs: to you and your family. 

AFM, second day of meds and I must say yesterday I was nauseous after lunch:sick:. I am extremely tired and I know it has to do with the estrogen, progesterone and estrace on top of all the vitamins the things we do for a baby <3

I hope everyone else is going good on their treatment! I can't wait to hear some more :bfp: from everyone!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am so glad everything is looking up and that you have lots of eggs. Good luck with your ER!!! I am sure everything will go just fine.:dust::dust:

@Em, I am glad you had lots of follies!!! Fingers crossed you will have lots of eggs for the ER!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Shar, sorry about the power outage!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope your power comes back on soon!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Happy, sorry about the naseau. :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs: I will probably be in the same boat as you after the embryo transfer because I will be on the progesterone cream inserts and I will also be taking the estraidol before that as well. :dohh: But like you said, it will be all worth it once we get our BFP's!!! Are you taking progesterone in pill form or doing the cream inserts??

AFM,I probably won't be on that much through the weekend, because I will be busy packing to head up to my home town to make the 6 plus hour drive up there for my baseline ultrasound for my IVF & ICSI cycle. I have to pack enough clothes for 3 weeks, plus I have a tendency to over pack.:blush: I wanted to start packing today to get a jump start on it. I am planning on drivig up on Sunday I think. Earliest would be saturday. In general there isn't much going on right now, just my lupron shots at 10 a day and waiting for AF to arrive to start stimulating. 

My AF is due on Saturday, and the baseling ultrasound takes place on CD 2 or 3 so depending on when AF gets here I might be able to do my ultrasound on Monday. All of the girls that I know that have been on lupon say that it made their AF arrive late, so we shall see. 

All of my medications should be here by tomorrow. Today I have the progesterone cream coming, and tomorrow I have the menopure, baby asprin and HCG trigger coming. My DRs office has my Gonal F and when I go in for my baseling ultrasound they will give it to me. I got the Gonal F free from the program I applied to and they sent Gonal F 900 x3 and Gonal F 300 x1 for a total of 3,000 units. The DR's office seems to think I will need to order more Gonal F, but I am hoping this will be enough so I can avoid added expense. I will just wait and see how i respond to the meds and if I need more of the Gonal F I will just order it later.

It will be nice to visit family and friends well I am visting my hometown. I am going to be sure to get some pizza and wings well I am there. My homeown has the best pizza I have ever tasted, lots of Italians live there. I always have to eat some pizza well I am there. LOL. :haha:

Friday night DH & me are checking out a Haunted House since I couldn't go last sunday because of the hurricane, so I am looking forward to that. I love Halloween and scary stuff!! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, I'm doing Endometrin three per day vaginally, 2 progesterone pills at night vaginally. Estrace in the mornings orally and the vivelle patch which is estrogen. Plus my antibiotics, medrol, baby aspirin, prenatal vits and metformin. I feel like a hormone truck ready to crash:winkwink: and I can't have any :sex: Of course when you can't have it is when you want it!! :huh:

Have a safe trip this weekend! Hopefully you won't be needing any more gonal f. I can't wait to hear your updates. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks Shar. Hope everything gets back to normal soon up there!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna, I'm doing Endometrin three per day vaginally, 2 progesterone pills at night vaginally. Estrace in the mornings orally and the vivelle patch which is estrogen. Plus my antibiotics, medrol, baby aspirin, prenatal vits and metformin. I feel like a hormone truck ready to crash:winkwink: and I can't have any :sex: Of course when you can't have it is when you want it!! :huh:
> 
> Have a safe trip this weekend! Hopefully you won't be needing any more gonal f. I can't wait to hear your updates. Sending you lots of :dust:

Thanks for the good luck wishes!!! :winkwink: I will be sure to stop in and do updates once things get moving along again after AF gets here!! :thumbup: Wow, you are on quite a cocktail of drugs!!! No wonder you are naseous!! Fingers crossed all of this leads to your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

good luck on the haunted house! I can't do them. I don't like scary movies either! If I see one then I can't sleep and have nightmares!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! 

Ash - Hope everything goes great with your ER! I am sure you FS will do everything possible to avoid OHSS.

Want - YAY, congrats on your BFP! The first of the thread ;)

Em - Great follicle count! And I am sure you will get more cause once you start stims more come out of hiding!

Mobaby - I am doing acu as well this cycle; first time ever! I had my second appt yesterday and he told me for ET he likes to see his patients before and after the ET. I sure hope by adding in this acu I get a sticky bean this time!

Delia - I think you posted about $500 for two sessions of acu?? That is a lot; like ridicously a lot of money. I pay $65 per session, which is still expensive, but after 2 failed IVF cycles, I am willing to try anything to make this 3rd one work.

So I am still waiting for AF to arrive; been on lupron since last Wednesday. I am getting my pre-AF symptoms today, so I bet tonight or tomorrow she will show her face. I don't really care though cause they are holding me on lupron till next Friday before I start stimming. 
Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## ashknowsbest

happy - of course I can't wait to be PUPO but yes, trying to relax today. I just woke up from a wonderful nap actually :happydance: My mother is going to make it here thank goodness by tomorrow at 9AM. Sorry you're feeling nauseous! :hugs: All of these meds really do suck and it's like they build up in your system because I remember with me I was fine in the beginning and as the days went on it just got worse and worse :(

Wanna - Haunted house sounds scary! Like happy, I could not do it ... I'm a huuuuge baby and I can't even watch scary movies all that much. Even dexter freaks me out at times and I have to look away :haha: Please be safe on your drive up to your family's house and I cannot wait for you to get started, it's all so exciting :hugs:

Shar - I hope everything is okay and you guys are making it through the aftermath of the storm alright.


----------



## ashknowsbest

michelle - thanks and yes I'm sure the doctor knows. I trust him too mostly, I have my moments, but I do mostly trust him so that does make it a little less stressful. I hope AF shows soon or maybe not since you have to be on only the lupron until next Friday anyways :) But come today, tomorrow or in the next few days at least she's here and you know you can get started soon! :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

want2conceive said:


> Thank you so much everyone and I hope my BFP is the first of many in this thread!


CONGRATS!!!!!!!! How exciting!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## holdontohope

:hi: everyone!! 

Ash- wow that does seem like high estrogen!! I hope that med works and prevents OHSS! I am sure everything will go great :hugs: Do you have any nausea with your estrogen being that high? 

Michelle- I hope AF comes for you soon! How many units of Lupron are you taking?

Happy- I will be on endometrin, progesterone and estrace also. Do you think it is one in particular that is making you feel nauseous? Or just a mixture of all the meds :wacko:

Wanna- Looks like you got the same amount of meds as I did! Drive safe! Glad you meds will be here on time. My FS does the ER and ET in an IVF lab that is 4 hours away. So will have to travel back and fourth for the actual retrieval and transfer. But I get to do all the pre stuff close to home! I would hate to be away from home for 3 weeks, I would be home sick :blush:

Em- 11 follicles sounds great!! :) 

Star- sorry about having no power! Stay safe and I hope things start looking better!

Mells- glad your u/s went well! Good luck starting injections! 

Mo- Are you starting acu today or tomorrow? I can't wait to hear how it goes for you :) 

Dila- good luck today on your baseline! Let us know how it goes!

Sweet- How are injections going? I hope you are feeling well! 

tcmc- What are the nasal sprays for? I am sorry that they make you heave!! Yuck! 

Phantom- so sorry :hugs: hope to see you again in Jan! 

Whisper- your blood pregnancy test is today, rite!? When will you get the results!!

Sorry if I missed anyone!!

AFM: Nothing new to report! Still looking for a part time job. I was also able to get on an acid reflex medication that has helped so much!! I can finally eat again and my headaches are starting to go away, I realized I probably had headaches because I wasn't able to eat.. Maybe, idk.. 12 days until I start Lupron :happydance: I am so nervous/excited! 
I also received a bit of information in the mail from the FS.. Have any of you girls had to decide what would be done with any frozen embryos/eggs in the event that you were to pass away?? I know my situation is different then everyone else because I am single and using a donor.. So if I am gone, there is no one else... I don't know what to choose :shrug: 
1. thaw and discard 
2. give to research 
3. donate to a couple


----------



## ashknowsbest

hold - no nausea, I did last night but that was like 20-30 minutes after taking the dostinex they have me on to ward off OHSS so I think it was more from that than the estrogen. And honestly, it is VERY high but each follicles produces between 200-600 (however they measure it) units maybe? of estrogen and I have about 14 so it really makes sense. But still insane!


----------



## michelle01

hold - I am on 10 units; started last Wednesday. My first IVF cycle I got AF I think 8 days after I started. Right now I am on day 9. I really feel her coming; so I would say definitely by tomorrow. However I won't start stims until 11/9, so really doesn't matter when she comes, just that she does!

I have been on endometrin and estrace with both previous cycles; I would say between both of them they do make you feel a little quesy, crampy and give you symptoms of AF at times.

Thanks Ash; I think she will be here by tomorrow! In any case, I just realized today that I start next week!


----------



## diliapickle

Michelle - Yeah $500 for 2 sessions! so ridiculous! Hope you are feeling ok on the lupron! 

Ash - Hope you are feeling ok as you get closer to ER and not too uncomfortable! Almost there!! :)

Holdon - yay for almost starting lupron!! Glad you are able to eat again! And as for the question on what to do if you pass away - for us we said to donate to a couple. After going through this if and seeing the pain and anguish it causes I felt that if I was in the situation where I couldn't use my own eggs I would want donor eggs and so to help others who are in that situation choose that option. But it is a tough and personal choice! Good luck as you decide! 

Sorry to those I missed hope everyone is well! This thread moves so fast! :)

AFM - Just got the call and estrogen is still too high :( so have to do BCP for 10 days! UGH! So tired of waiting! Next appointment isn't until the 12th.


----------



## ashknowsbest

dilia - sorry you have to be on bcp for 10 days but it will pass quickly :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey Ladies! I Hope everyone is well!!

Ash- I am sooo excited that you will have ER soon! Also you have a lot of eggs thats great. And I bet as Mich said to someone else you will prob end up with more. And your estrogen is high my oh my. Still not feeling much pain? Also what did you say your biggest was?

Mich- I am ready for AF to come for you too so you can start stimming! Also when is your DH seman anlysis?

Happy- Wow you are on a lot of meds, as I am sure I will be too. So far I jyst get a lot of hot flashes and super tired and of course a little on the bitchy side. Which I am guessing its all the meds :)

Wanna- I am sooo jealous I wanted to go to haunted houses this year as I do every year but dont think I will have time. :( I hope you have fun. ALso I didnt know you had to travel so far for the IVF thats crazy! And I thought my 45 min was a lot. But I do live in the country so I knew I would have to drive. Hope you have a safe trip there. Glad the rest of your meds will be there soon. 

EM- 11 follies are great! I am sure they will find more. I have been on stims for 4 days and dont really feel much. I am afraid im not growing any, Do you have any pains or anything? 

Shar- That is no good that you dont have power, at least your moms is back on. I couldnt imagine not having power for more then a day. How is your cycle stuff going? 

Mells- Welcome and glad your u/s went great! When do you start stims? And is this your first IVF cycle? You might have said in the previous one but I cant go back without losing what I already typed :( so sorry in advance if you have already answered that questions. :)

Mo- I hope all is going well and your accu goes great! I keep contemplating if I want to do it. Im debating on doing it the date before ER. But not sure if they will just let me call and make an appt or if I have to meet with them and blah blah blah . 

Dilla- How is everything? 

TCMC- How are you sprays going? Are they getting better? Also I know about the hormone thing. I def do not cry for no reason and with these meds I do. Its crazy my poor husband prob thinks I have devleoped Bipolar with my ups and downs. But it will be SOOOO worth it for our first BFP. We want it so bad its crazy how bad we or some ladies try to have babies and others have em left and right and dont even take care of them. I tell DH "its not fair" and he kindly responds "lifes not fair babe" So he always reminds me to keep my head up. ALL of our BFP wil happen sooner or later :) sorry kinda went on a rant 

Phantom- Keep your head up everything will turn out good in the future just some obstacles to go through!

Whisper- Hope you get your BFP keep us posted fingers crossed!!!

Want- Glad you are going to stick around!

Hold- Glad you can finally eat! And bet your excited for starting the shots I know I couldt hardly help it, I was sooo anxious no Im sooooo anxious for my US to see if I have any eggs this is so nerve racking the entire IVF process. As for the egg / embryo freezing thats up to you. I personally am discarding but DH and I talked and we really dont want our "little" one out there persay without us. I also dont want my stuff being researched but again its all personal prefrence and what you believe in. Everyone is different. What you chose will be right though :)

AFM- I have been on follistim and repronex for 4 days tonight will be my fifth. I go for b/w and u/s tomorrow morning I hope that I have some growing I just dont feel much so hopefully they are there. I am just worried that something is going tot happen and it will be cancelled. I am def ready for ET already. 

~~~~~~Baby dust ~~~~~~~


----------



## michelle01

dilia - I would look into another acu place; I am so glad I decided to try this for this cycle. The lupron really doesn't seem to bother me. I know the stimming is worse, especially towards the end. You get that full feeling and cannot wait for it to be over.

And 10 days will go fast for the bcp! I honestly cannot even believe I am starting my third cycle next week; time has gone so quickly. So I bet that will be the case for you as well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - I hope I get more than 14 but would be happy with that :) I'm actually not in that much pain, I think I said this the other day but I'm having to use the bathroom a lot more .. like every 30 -45 minutes and I have like .. pains here and there but it's really not bad. I'm also not feeling full ... which shocked my nurse but idk. The dildo cam during the u/s is uncomfortable because it's like pushing on my ovaries but it's nothing I can't handle. And my biggest follicle today was 20mm so by tomorrow it will probably be 21-22mm. Oh and just because you're not feeling pain doesn't mean it's not working so keep your head up! Like I said .. I'm not even in a lot of pain and I'm at ER ... so I'm sure you're doing fine, keep us posted!! When is your first u/s?


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Sweet - I hope I get more than 14 but would be happy with that :) I'm actually not in that much pain, I think I said this the other day but I'm having to use the bathroom a lot more .. like every 30 -45 minutes and I have like .. pains here and there but it's really not bad. I'm also not feeling full ... which shocked my nurse but idk. The dildo cam during the u/s is uncomfortable because it's like pushing on my ovaries but it's nothing I can't handle. And my biggest follicle today was 20mm so by tomorrow it will probably be 21-22mm. Oh and just because you're not feeling pain doesn't mean it's not working so keep your head up! Like I said .. I'm not even in a lot of pain and I'm at ER ... so I'm sure you're doing fine, keep us posted!! When is your first u/s?

Well good that gives me hope that you dont feel much and you still have lots of eggs! good luck on ER. I go for my first u/s tomorrow morning im anxious


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - I don't know that I will be on much tomorrow so good luck with your scan and I can't wait to hear what's going on in there!


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - DH's semen analysis is next Thursday. I just talked to the nurse and definitely starting stims on 11/9. That actually works out better since ER will fall right before or on Thanksgiving. I just requested to take off work from 11/19-11/27, so this way I won't have to worry about which day, etc... and then not get that day off.

Glad things are going good with you; five days already, WOW! Time has sure gone quickly for you and ET will be here in no time ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle, AF must be just around the corner. The one time you want to see her is the one time she doesn't come! I hope everything goes well on DH's SA. I can't believe you are going to get started next week :happydance: 

Ash, I'm glad you got a good nap and that your mom will be with you tomorrow. Do you know what meds you are going to be taking during the 2WW?

Holdon, I'm glad you were able to get your acid reflex in control. 12 days will be here before you know it. As far as the option on what to do with the embryos, DH and I signed to donated to another couple. My thought process was if there is someone out there eager to have a baby and they can't just like me than my embryos will be loved unconditionally just like I would love them. Why not give someone else the opportunity to be a mom! So DH agreed and we signed, now we never thought we would end up with 12 frosties! Good luck on your decision.

Dilia, I'm sorry you are on BCP for 10 more days. Hopefully your numbers will go down and you can get started! 

Sweetness, yes I have a cocktail of meds and I'm sure you will be on them as well. I can't wait to hear your update tomorrow! I hope your follies are growing nice and together!

I hope everyone else is doing well! Whisper we are waiting for your results!


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Sweetness - DH's semen analysis is next Thursday. I just talked to the nurse and definitely starting stims on 11/9. That actually works out better since ER will fall right before or on Thanksgiving. I just requested to take off work from 11/19-11/27, so this way I won't have to worry about which day, etc... and then not get that day off.
> 
> Glad things are going good with you; five days already, WOW! Time has sure gone quickly for you and ET will be here in no time ;)

Lol I just saw my spelling in my post please excuse I was typing fast had a lot to post . And that's good glad u will be starting atoms soon. And yes it has went by fast. Did you have any pain with ovaries getting so big?


----------



## ashknowsbest

happy - Yeah I know what I'm doing to be on ... here is goes: :haha:

PIO shots ... ouch! 
Medrol - it's a steroid to help with warding off OHSS .. I think I'm on that for 7 days.
Dostinex - to ward off OHSS - 8 days ... yesterday was day 1 so I have 7 more days to go ... I take it at night because it gives me a headache and causes nausea.
Doxycycline (sp?) - antibiotic to make sure that I don't get an infection from the ER

And of course I'll be taking my vitamins ... B complex, vitamin D and folic acid. :)


----------



## Em260

Happy - sorry you're not feeling well. Hope this weekend passes quickly for you and Monday you will be PUPO!

Ash - good luck tomorrow and so glad your Mom can make it. I'll be waiting for your update!! Fx and get lots of rest tonight!!

Wanna - have a safe trip and enjoy the haunted house! I'm too much of a scaredy cat to go to those hehe. 

Michelle - hope Af comes soon and you are on your way! 

Dilla - sorry you have to wait. I went through the same thing but it's better to start with the right level so you have the best chance for this cycle. I know it's so frustrating though :hugs:

Holdon - glad you're feeling better. Acid reflux is the worst pain. We chose the donate option for our embryos. 

Sweetness - I haven't really felt any pains at all. My stomach is bloated but that's it and I feel like that's more from the actual injection sites rather than growing follicles. I was worried that I wasn't growing anything either and I was pretty anxious for the u/s today so I know exactly how you're feeling. You're going to feel so much better after you get it done tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks em! Not sure if I'll be able to sleep, I've been struggling with sleeping the past couple of nights but I will try :)


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks em! Not sure if I'll be able to sleep, I've been struggling with sleeping the past couple of nights but I will try :)

I'm sure I'll be the same way. I had a hard time sleeping last night because I was excited for my u/s this morning lol. I can only imagine what I'll be like the night before ER. Well, you will definitely have a good rest after it's over tomorrow :)


----------



## Whisper82

You guys are all so freakin' awesome! I can't tell you how touched I am that you have all been thinking of me today. It has been a long and agonizing day so far, but all that being said.......The nurse called me about an hour ago and it is a *BFP!!!!!!!* :happydance: I can't even believe it. I feel like someone is going to call back and say, "Oh nevermind...we mixed up your results with someone else's." But I guess it's time to stop playing mind games with myself and just be happy!!!! I am so stoked!!! Thank you all for your compassion over the past few weeks. You have no idea what special ladies you are!!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Guess I better change my "feeling" from "stressed" to something else.....ha ha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Whisper - yay congrats!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months and enjoy this!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

whisper - sorry if you've already said this but was this your first ivf cycle ... an fet ... ?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> You guys are all so freakin' awesome! I can't tell you how touched I am that you have all been thinking of me today. It has been a long and agonizing day so far, but all that being said.......The nurse called me about an hour ago and it is a *BFP!!!!!!!* :happydance: I can't even believe it. I feel like someone is going to call back and say, "Oh nevermind...we mixed up your results with someone else's." But I guess it's time to stop playing mind games with myself and just be happy!!!! I am so stoked!!! Thank you all for your compassion over the past few weeks. You have no idea what special ladies you are!!!!

Yay I'm soooo excited! Congrats! We are 2 for 2 let's all get a bfp!


----------



## diliapickle

Whisper - CONGRATS!! That is so amazing!! So happy for you!!! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhh! Congratulations, Whisper!!! :happydance: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you! 2 for 2! So exciting! 

I know I've been quiet, but I'm checking on you all every day. I am on BCP just waiting for the next steps for a mid-Dec retrieval. It feels like it is dragging along but I'm sure the time will fly by when I start injectables. :coffee:


----------



## Whisper82

ashknowsbest said:


> whisper - sorry if you've already said this but was this your first ivf cycle ... an fet ... ?

This is my first IVF cycle. I did five IUIs - all BFN. I think I've gotten used to disappointment. IVF really is a miracle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow your story really give me hope!! We're very similar I what we've tried. I had 6 IUI's!! First ivf now retrieval tomorrow!! What kin of IUI's did you do?


----------



## Em260

Congrats Whisper!!!! :happydance::happydance: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!! This is going to be a very lucky thread, I can feel it :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper82 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> whisper - sorry if you've already said this but was this your first ivf cycle ... an fet ... ?
> 
> This is my first IVF cycle. I did five IUIs - all BFN. I think I've gotten used to disappointment. IVF really is a miracle!Click to expand...

That's exciting! I have multiple iuis as well with not a single BFP. I hope I have good as luck as you!


----------



## Mells54

Whisper - congrats!

Wanna - I'm in the same boat. My RE is 3 1/2 hrs away so leaving Monday for three weeks away. Although it won't be my home town.

Sweetness - I start sims on Saturday and this is my first IVF.

Thanks to you all for sharing. This really is making this process so much easier for me.:thumbup:


----------



## tcmc

girls im freaking out! can anyone please tell me if this is normal i have been down regging with suprecur nasal sprays for 7 days now and took my last BCP on monday (4 days ago) but ive just been to the bathroom and i am bleeding the nurse did say i may experience some spotting after coming off BCP but ther was quite alot of bright red blood and i dont know if this is normal or not:cry::cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> girls im freaking out! can anyone please tell me if this is normal i have been down regging with suprecur nasal sprays for 7 days now and took my last BCP on monday (4 days ago) but ive just been to the bathroom and i am bleeding the nurse did say i may experience some spotting after coming off BCP but ther was quite alot of bright red blood and i dont know if this is normal or not:cry::cry:

Approx 4-6 days after my last BCP I had another period and it was heavier then normal. I think it's completly normal.


----------



## tcmc

thank u so much for helping to put my mind at ease i sort of expected some bleeding but only a little spotting or something but this is more like a proper period:nope: i went on a crazy google spree trying to find out if its the norm and it does seem to be. i had a mini melt down because DH said " so i suppose that means we have to start all over again" to which i just burst into tears:cry: the very thought of that when we r now so close just broke me:cry:

i think im ok now tho:blush: now that i see its to be expected. hopefully this will be my last period for a whole year :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

sounds like withdrawl bleeding, which you will always have after stopping BCP.. totally normal! I always had a full AF after stopping the BCP when I was on lupron (similar to the nasal spray but an injection).

Whisper: Amazing! Congrats.


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper CONGRATS!!!!!! YAY!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> thank u so much for helping to put my mind at ease i sort of expected some bleeding but only a little spotting or something but this is more like a proper period:nope: i went on a crazy google spree trying to find out if its the norm and it does seem to be. i had a mini melt down because DH said " so i suppose that means we have to start all over again" to which i just burst into tears:cry: the very thought of that when we r now so close just broke me:cry:
> 
> i think im ok now tho:blush: now that i see its to be expected. hopefully this will be my last period for a whole year :hugs:

Me too I hope that u won't have one for awhile too!


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> You guys are all so freakin' awesome! I can't tell you how touched I am that you have all been thinking of me today. It has been a long and agonizing day so far, but all that being said.......The nurse called me about an hour ago and it is a *BFP!!!!!!!* :happydance: I can't even believe it. I feel like someone is going to call back and say, "Oh nevermind...we mixed up your results with someone else's." But I guess it's time to stop playing mind games with myself and just be happy!!!! I am so stoked!!! Thank you all for your compassion over the past few weeks. You have no idea what special ladies you are!!!!

WOOO HOOO!!!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I think this thread is lucky because you are our second BFP!!! Lets hope the BFP's keep rolling in!!!! :thumbup:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-7-1.gif


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you girls for the suggestions on what to do with frozen embryos/eggs :hugs: 

I have decided that I am against the research thing. I did some investigating on it and that is just not what I want done with my eggys. I still don't know which way I am going to lean between the other two, but I need to make a decision over the weekend!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I knew it!!!! Huge congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> You guys are all so freakin' awesome! I can't tell you how touched I am that you have all been thinking of me today. It has been a long and agonizing day so far, but all that being said.......The nurse called me about an hour ago and it is a *BFP!!!!!!!* :happydance: I can't even believe it. I feel like someone is going to call back and say, "Oh nevermind...we mixed up your results with someone else's." But I guess it's time to stop playing mind games with myself and just be happy!!!! I am so stoked!!! Thank you all for your compassion over the past few weeks. You have no idea what special ladies you are!!!!

I'm so happy for you Whisper! We both transfered on the same day so we can be prego buddies:happydance:

I just tested early because I couldn't wait any longer. lol


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow your story really give me hope!! We're very similar I what we've tried. I had 6 IUI's!! First ivf now retrieval tomorrow!! What kin of IUI's did you do?

Simular to us also. We did 5 IUI's and 1 IVF, all BFN. This is our 2nd IVF and finally a miracle.

Good luck tomorrow Ash! Throwing lots of baby dust at you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

tcmc said:


> girls im freaking out! can anyone please tell me if this is normal i have been down regging with suprecur nasal sprays for 7 days now and took my last BCP on monday (4 days ago) but ive just been to the bathroom and i am bleeding the nurse did say i may experience some spotting after coming off BCP but ther was quite alot of bright red blood and i dont know if this is normal or not:cry::cry:

I think it's normal. I felt like I had 2 periods in one month when I had mine. lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wants - thanks :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash! Good luck today girlie! :) fx for lots of good healthy eggs!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash good luck today! I hope everything goes well! I can't wait to hear the amount of eggs you get!


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I wouldn't call it pain, just a very full heavy feeling. It was more uncomfortable then anything.

Ash - Good luck today!

Whisper - WOOT WOOT...CONGRATS on your BFP :happydance: That is so wonderful!

I am STILL waiting for AF, c'mon already! I have the headache which started yesterday, back pain and today cramping and bloating. I know she is ready to show, but seriously I am at the point of being over these pms symptoms!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for the good luck today girls! I'm just hanging out with my mom and jason right now but we're going to start getting ready to leave around 10:30 ... I'm so nervous now!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi Ladies, so sorry i've been AWOL, had so much going on. Anywho, had my scan today and I'm ready for egg collection! Have 15 follies with about 10 mature enough, so should be going in on Monday for EC - so excited! Just waiting on nurses to call me back with a time and then i'll know when to do my trigger.

Feels very real again now!

Congrats to our 2 BFP's finger crossed for lots more


----------



## michelle01

Ash - It will go so fast today; good luck and just rest afterwards ;)

JDH -YAY for your upcoming ER!! :) Good luck on Monday.


----------



## Em260

Ash - good luck today!! Fx for you!! 

Michelle - sorry AF is being such a pain. Hope she shows her face soon. 

JDH - good luck on Monday!


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks for the good luck today girls! I'm just hanging out with my mom and jason right now but we're going to start getting ready to leave around 10:30 ... I'm so nervous now!

Don't be nervous. Try and stay calm. It's in someone else's hands so all you have to do is relax Hun! Rest when you get home and update us afterwards. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks for the good luck today girls! I'm just hanging out with my mom and jason right now but we're going to start getting ready to leave around 10:30 ... I'm so nervous now!

Thought I would get on real quick before my appt an wish u luck!!!! Hope all goes smooth. Keep us updated when you can


----------



## diliapickle

Ash - Good luck today!!!! 

JDH - That is awesome about EC on Monday! So exciting! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well just getting back I have 12 eggs I was kinda hoping for more but thy also said that its a great number and they normally do find some hiding at ER. My RE will call me today with my estrogen levels and then give me more orders. So for estimated ER is Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I am thinking of you today, hoping everything has gone good with your ER!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you got lots of healthy eggs and that you are recovering well after the procedure!! :hugs: Please update us when you are feeling up to it!! 

@JDH good luck with your ER!!! I hope you have lots of healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust:

@Sweetness, that sounds like a good amount of eggs i think hun!!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed you get lots of healthy embryos out of your eggs!!! My dr told me for a women in her early 30s I could expect to make between 6 to 20 eggs, so I think your number sounds good, although I am not sure of your age. Good luck!!! :dust::dust:


AFM,Uggghhh... I called my fertility office this morning and the program that gave me the free Gonal F medications for my IVF cycle to check on the status of my drugs to see if they were received by my fertility office yet, and they haven't gotten there yet. Apparently as a result of the Hurricane there is a huge delay with the mail. And since they ship FED Ex, no mail has been getting out because the mail hubs in New York city have been shut down!!:dohh::growlmad: Ugghhh... so the earliest they think they can get the Gonal F drug to my fertility DR' s office is Tuesday, assuming that mail is going through NY city again by next week. So my DR office said that worst case scenario they can give me some free samples to hold me over for a few days until the meds get to their office!!!! Thank goodness they are willing to do that. I dont have time to order Gonal F and send it to myself down here at my home because I want to drive up north on Sunday. Plus Ireally didn't want o dish out the $$ to pay for the Gonal F since it is so pricey.

My AF is due Saturday, so hopefully AF will come late so the meds will have time to get to my DR's office. Theylike to do the baseline ultradsound on CD 2 or 3 and that is when I would start the Gonal F. So small bump in the road for me but hopefully everything will fall into place okay. I am waiting on the rest of my meds to come now by Fed Ex to my house, so I should have all the rest of my meds by this afternoon other wise.


----------



## diliapickle

Sweetness - They do find more at ER! When I did mine they said they thought I had 20ish and they found 41! So ya never know! Good luck!

Wanna - Oh my goodness! I am so glad your office said they would give you samples so you don't have to pay and worry about it! So crazy how much Sandy is affecting things!


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I am sure they will find more eggs at ER! And remember, it only takes 1 :) I recall someone on the other thread only got 4 or so eggs, and only 1 or 2 of them even made to her ET day, and the one she ended up transferring took. So it is more about quality then quantity.

wanna - How nice of your clinic! The hurricane is affecting a lot of things, but thankfully you have a back up plan with your clinic. Hope AF shows tomorrow and you can get started! We will be close in cycling; I start stims next Friday.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle, hopefully she will show up today. This is fustrating!

Sweetness, I'm sure you will have more. Yay for ER! 

JDH, good luck on monday! That is a great amount of follies!

Wanna, I'm glad you are getting some samples. I got samples too for endometrin since I had no time to order any. I'm glad Dr's offices do that! 

AFM, waiting for my phone call to find out what time I have to be at the hospital on Monday. I'm getting so excited! The only thing I'm not looking forward is the catheter:blush: I have a small cervix opening so pushing a catheter thru is painful. But I gotta do what I gotta do!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Good luck Monday :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.

Wow, that is awesome news ash! 25 is the same number we had! On ours, 14 fertilized and out of that 12 developed. We transfered 4 and froze 8.

So happy for you ash!

Woohoo, I was the 1st one to see your great news!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I'm so glad everything went well. 25 eggs :wohoo: that is awesome! Take it easy let DH take care of you today!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Ash! That is an amazing number of eggs :) Cannot wait to hear your fert report tomorrow!!! :yipee:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, WOOO HOOO!!! 25 eggs is awesome!!!:happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!!! That is one of the great things about being in your 20's, you ovaries are working at their best and are most fertile!!!! I am also glad to hear that you are feeling well post ER!!! Get some rest!!! Keep us updated on how many embryo's you get!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed it is lots and lots!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, I am sending lots of god luck wishes your way for monday!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## tcmc

Ash- congrats on all those lovely eggies i hope u arent feeling to sick from the anasthesia, take advantage of it and get waited on hand and foot :haha:

Michelle- i start stimming next friday too:happydance: looks like we are on the same timeline :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Yayyy Ash!! That is a great number!! :happydance::happydance: I'm glad you're feeling well and the whole thing wasn't too bad. Can't wait for your update tomorrow! Hope you can get some rest today


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - my RE said the same thing about finding more in there during ER. It's too early now to tell anything. When do you go back for another u/s?

Wanna - ugh sorry about the hold up. That's great your clinic can help out. 

Happy - Lots of luck to you for Monday!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- Thats great I am excited, I too hope they find more eggs then the 12 they said I had. Keep us posted

Mich- Cant wait til AF starts

Wanna- Oh no thats a bummer, but at least they are going to give ya some til you get yours in so that you wont just be fresh out.Also I am 25 but have a low AMH level.

Happy- Thanks for giving me hope they will find more!

Em- Hope all is well 

Thanks for keeping me hopeful for more then 12.


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Michelle, hopefully she will show up today. This is fustrating!
> 
> Sweetness, I'm sure you will have more. Yay for ER!
> 
> JDH, good luck on monday! That is a great amount of follies!
> 
> Wanna, I'm glad you are getting some samples. I got samples too for endometrin since I had no time to order any. I'm glad Dr's offices do that!
> 
> AFM, waiting for my phone call to find out what time I have to be at the hospital on Monday. I'm getting so excited! The only thing I'm not looking forward is the catheter:blush: I have a small cervix opening so pushing a catheter thru is painful. But I gotta do what I gotta do!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

I do have a small cervix too but they did open it a little too when I had the LAP surg, so I know your feeling!


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc- How are you doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

Question for Ash and anyone else on the thread in NYC. Have you had any problems with getting mail at all?? Any problems with Fed Ex, or if you girls heard anything about when the postal system will be back up and running again?? As you girls know I was wondering because my Gonal F meds are being delayed and they were hoping to have them deliverd by Tuesday of next week with shipment on Monday assuming that the mail system and NYC mail hubs re back up and running again. Any thoughts on this from the NY girls on the thread would be great!! I am nervous the mail delay may go longer than expected.


----------



## Em260

Wanna - I'm in NYC and I got USPS mail yesterday and today. I ordered something from Amazon on Monday and it arrived yesterday via Fedex just one day late.


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Wanna - I'm in NYC and I got USPS mail yesterday and today. I ordered something from Amazon on Monday and it arrived yesterday via Fedex just one day late.

Thank goodness!!!!! :happydance: Thank you so much for the info hun!!!! That is such a relief to hear that you have gotten your mail from FED Ex and other sources!!!! That makes me feel more confident that my meds will ship out on monday and should arrive by Tuesday at my clinic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

Ash - congrats on 25 eggs, how many follies did you have? Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization!

Happy - GL got FET on Monday 

I've had phone call from nurse and am in at 9am Monday for EC/ER

xx


----------



## MoBaby

Wow ash!! Congrats!! Explains why your estrogen was so high!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Ash - congrats on 25 eggs, how many follies did you have? Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization!
> 
> Happy - GL got FET on Monday
> 
> I've had phone call from nurse and am in at 9am Monday for EC/ER
> 
> xx

Yay that's exciting I'm ready for mine toooooo. How many eggs u have


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone!!! 

JDH - doctor said I had 14 follicles. I'm happy I got more eggs than 14 though although I know not all of them will be mature and not all will fertilize. I would be happy at least having 1 or 2 to freeze. 

I'm trying to sleep but finding it quite difficult at this moment. I ended up vomiting from the anesthesia ... Not fun but I've been okay since. Still a little nauseous when I try to eat but it's only been 2 hours so I need to give it time. I'm laying in bed watching twilight eclipse with a heating pad :)


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Ash - congrats on 25 eggs, how many follies did you have? Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization!
> 
> Happy - GL got FET on Monday
> 
> I've had phone call from nurse and am in at 9am Monday for EC/ER
> 
> xx
> 
> Yay that's exciting I'm ready for mine toooooo. How many eggs u haveClick to expand...


:happydance: not sure about how many eggs as will find out on Monday but I have 15 follies so hoping for at least 8 like last time x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness, the Dr said he was going to probe it when I did ER but it was still painful on the last transfer. 

Ash, enjoy the movie. The heating pad does help. I'm sorry you are not feeling too well.

Wanna, hopefully your meds will make it on time. Don't stress!

I called the Dr and they said they will call me back tomorrow. They still don't know what time I'll be going in:dohh: I'm a little fustrated! I need to take the day off. I told my boss that I might not be here so at least he is prepared. Have you guys said anything to your bosses on doing IVF? I haven't told mine. I've managed to have early/late appointments and have time off so I take it as needed. I don't want to say anything yet until it happens! I saw a shooting star two days ago and I made a wish! I know it sounds childish but it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm disappointed!! I was supposed to have acupuncture today! I made the appt and everything and when the dr came into see me he started working on my leg and not doing the acupuncture :( I should have said something but it was already 40 mins past my appt time and I am sick and just wanted to get home. He worked my hamstring but didnt use any needles anywhere!! We discussed this on tuesday to do acu for fertility and he said to make the appt so I did. I am scheduled on next friday for acu and treatment but for some reason I think he is confused. I think the front desk ppl are as well. Ugh. I hope I can clear this up. I may just go somewhere else for the AP.

Happy; That is exciting about monday! Hopefully they will have a time soon. What meds have you been on in prep for the FET (did I ask you before?? I'm foggy headed and cant remember anything!)


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Ash - congrats on 25 eggs, how many follies did you have? Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization!
> 
> Happy - GL got FET on Monday
> 
> I've had phone call from nurse and am in at 9am Monday for EC/ER
> 
> xx
> 
> Yay that's exciting I'm ready for mine toooooo. How many eggs u haveClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance: not sure about how many eggs as will find out on Monday but I have 15 follies so hoping for at least 8 like last time xClick to expand...

Ok so this might be a silly question but what's the difference between eggs and follies


----------



## MoBaby

Not all follicles contain eggs. They are just checking for follicle growth on the scans as follicle size. The follicles contain fluid to support the egg as well. Follicle growth correlates to egg maturity but no guarantee that the follicle will contain an egg. does that makes sense?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Not all follicles contain eggs. They are just checking for follicle growth on the scans as follicle size. The follicles contain fluid to support the egg as well. Follicle growth correlates to egg maturity but no guarantee that the follicle will contain an egg. does that makes sense?

So whatever they measured today they said I had 12 I'm assuming the eggs correct?


----------



## MoBaby

You had 12 follicles. They cant measure or really count the eggs as they are microscopic. They hope all the follicles contain eggs (and usually they do but not always) because the egg develops within the follicle.


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> You had 12 follicles. They cant measure or really count the eggs as they are microscopic. They hope all the follicles contain eggs (and usually they do but not always).

Ooooooo I got it. That makes sense. I hope I do end up with more. But I have been doing some reading and I have saw that with a lot the quality goes down. Idk I guess I need to leave it in Gods hands. Thanks sooooooooooo much for explaining to me ! U rock


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks again everyone for your kind words. I slept a little bit off and on since I got home but not GREAT sleeping. I tried to go to the bathroom for the first time since I got home and it hurt. Needless to say ... and don't get me wrong I'm happy about the results ... I'm miserable right now. Just so uncomfortable and bloated. When I go up to go pee I go VERY overheated but I think that might have been due to the fact that I've had a heating pad on me for about 4 hours. I'm also getting worried about OHSS but I don't have any of the symptoms yet so ... I'm trying not to freak out. 

Mo - sorry to hear that you're having problems with the acupuncture guy. I hope it all gets sorted out! 

Sweet - yeah mo was spot on about follicles and eggs. The black spots you see on the u/s is just the follicular fluid that the eggs are in (you can't see eggs because they are microscopic). Not every follicles contains an egg though so the follicles are just a rough count/estimate of how many you have. Hope that helps? 

Happy - I really hope you can go in on Monday to get your embryo transfered! I'll keep my FX'd for you! :hugs:

JDH - I hope you get lots of eggies!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies your awesome

Ash- hope you start feeling better

Mo- that's no good I hope everything works out

Hope- also hope you get to go in mon. 

One more thing how many days before ER did you not BD like 2,3,4,5???


----------



## ashknowsbest

My OH and I did 2 days.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mobaby, I hope you can get your acu sorted out! I would be irritated as well. When I did acu I loved it! I felt asleep every single time. As far as the meds, 3 endometrin pills vaginal, 2 progesterone vaginal, estrace 2 mg, medrol, antibiotic, vivelle dot which is estrogen. A nice combination of meds. 

The Dr said that the follicles contain an egg and sometimes it's hard to see all the follicles. They only give you an estimate but by the time of the ER you end up with more.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

We were told 4 but it didn't matter since DH had to have MESA.


----------



## Mells54

Ash - Greta news about your eggs, but sorry you are feeling not so good. Just think positive thoughts!!!!

I'm freaking out a little right now since tomorrow I start the injections. I know it won't be bad, but until I start I'm going to be a mess. So glad it will be a weekend and I won't have to work.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Ash - Greta news about your eggs, but sorry you are feeling not so good. Just think positive thoughts!!!!
> 
> I'm freaking out a little right now since tomorrow I start the injections. I know it won't be bad, but until I start I'm going to be a mess. So glad it will be a weekend and I won't have to work.

It's not too bad. You get use to it after a few days. The most difficult thing I had with the meds was hot flashes but got use to that too. I am though now kinda feeling bloated but that's it's.


----------



## holdontohope

Ash- that is a great number of eggs!! :) So glad that everything went well for you but sorry you are not feeling well now. Are they letting you take anything for the pain? 

Mo- That is so frustrating about the acupuncture!! :growlmad: I hope you figure everything out. 

Happy- I can't wait to hear how your transfer goes on Monday!! 

Sweet- 12 follicles is a great number! Fingers crossed for you! 

Wanna- sorry about your meds! But I am glad the dr has some you can use so you don't have to delay your cycle. 

Mell- I am freaked out to about starting injections. But I am sure everything will be ok, it is just the anxiety of the first injection and how it will make me feel. 

hope everyone else is doing well! 

afm- today was a good day for me! Just felt happy and positive overall :winkwink: My loan was finally fully processed so I should have the money beginning of next week and be able to really start focusing on choosing a sperm donor! I hope i can finally make a decision on a willing to be known donor vs. anonymous donor... One of the hardest decisions I have had to make. Any advice?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hold - yes I can take Tylenol for the pain but I haven't since they gave me two at the doctors. I'm honestly not in that much pain when laying down but it's a lot of discomfort. 

I don't really have any advice for you regarding choosing a donor as I'm not familiar with the procedure or anything. I do wish you the best of luck and hope you can get some support and advice from other women who have had to make that kind of decision :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

OMG it's 2.06am and I think it's safe to say I am experiencing a hot flash! Lol


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies,

Ash- hope you're ok, I was in a lot of pain and discomfort after my ER on my first IVF, so much so that I couldn't walk properly for 2 weeks because of the pain, I just couldn't straighten up my body properly because of the discomfort in my tummy, but it did wear off each day. This is apparently an extreme reaction tho lol

Yeah follies are what they count on scan in the hope they all have an egg. I had 12 follies last time and got 8 good eggs so just hoping for a similar turnout

xx


----------



## Em260

Just got back from my u/s and blood work. RE said everything looks great!! My 11 follicles are all still there and growing evenly. I am so relieved! I have started worrying more that I will get canceled for some reason. Maybe it's a side effect of the hormones and feeling more emotional about things. I'll go back in tomorrow for another u/s and my estimated ER is Wednesday :).


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Just got back from my u/s and blood work. RE said everything looks great!! My 11 follicles are all still there and growing evenly. I am so relieved! I have started worrying more that I will get canceled for some reason. Maybe it's a side effect of the hormones and feeling more emotional about things. I'll go back in tomorrow for another u/s and my estimated ER is Wednesday :).

That's exciting and yes I was worrying bout that too. I think it is all the hormones. My ER is Wednesday too. I am on my way to get my blood drawn which stinks cause I should be sleeping as I work weekend nights.


----------



## ashknowsbest

EM - that's awesome! So glad everything is on track!! 

JDH - I am feeling a little bit better, not 100% but I didn't expect to the day after anyways.

So, after not being able to sleep for longer than an hour at a time, I was FINALLY able to sleep for 5 1/2 hours straight after taking a pain killer (tylenol) from 2-7:30 ... so I feel pretty good about that. I woke up a few times in between but just to roll over ... well roll over as much as I could. I woke up this morning feeling a bit better, still sore down there and have to walk kind of hunched over because if I stand up tall I get this pinching feeling down there...not fun. I also just gave myself my first PIO shot. It wasn't that bad ... I've watched videos online about how to do it and it really was not that bad at all ... big pinch once it penetrated skin but after that easy. I honestly think the worst part is sitting there waiting for the medicine to go in ... since it's thick it takes FOREVER! 

I think I'm going to try and take a 30 minute walk with my mom this morning because it says to take a walk and not sit around because then the oils sits but I'm not sure ... at this point I might not be ready to take a walk. I cannot wait to hear the fert report!! I'm so nervous about it but excited at the same time. Will update you girls when I know!


----------



## Em260

Ash - Thanks! I'm glad you're feeling better and finally got some rest! Way to go giving yourself the PIO shot! I've heard from my friends that have done IVF that those are the hardest ones. I think it's a good idea to go for a walk just take it really easy and don't push yourself too hard. 

Sweetness - yes, definitely blaming the hormones as I don't normally have this many fears about things. DH keeps asking my why I'm worrying like this and I know it's irrational but I can't help it. Looks like we're going to have our ERs on the same day!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold, I'm glad your loan is coming along. Keep up the positive attitude. The Dr said not to stress during this time.

Sweetness & EM, good luck on Wednesday! I hope everything goes well. Yes these meds can make you a reckless hormone train. I hope you guys gets tons of eggs!

JDH, good luck on Monday!

Ash, I'm glad you are feeling better and you were able to get some sleep. As the days go by your body will go back to normal. A walk sounds like a good idea. I can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## want2conceive

Hi everyone, hope all of you are doing ok. 

Wanted to update everyone on our 2nd blood test(1st was 102 Beta HCG on day 11 after ET)done on day 14 after embryo transfer!

Results just cameback and my Beta HCG level was 504! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay want! That's an awesome beta number!


----------



## MoBaby

yay!! Thats an awesome beta!! Nice increase!! Twinnies maybe?? :)

Ash: did the clinic tell you what time they would call with an update??


----------



## ashknowsbest

No - they said around 11 so they're an hour late ... I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## MoBaby

Im sure all is fine! They are probably just counting all your amazing embryos still :) Bet you get a lot!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks mo I hope so!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so they called and out of 25 ... 10 fertilized without ICSI. Not really happy about it but oh well ... what am I going to do.


----------



## MoBaby

10 is great!! Were they all mature???? There could have been issues about the rest and thats why they didnt fertilize. You only want the good ones :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't know how many were mature, I didn't ask as I was honestly very disappointed but I just e-mailed my doctor and asked that question so ... I'll be waiting for that response.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

10 is a good number I hope they all fertilize nicely. Do you know if you are having a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I won't know if it's a day 3 or day 5 transfer until day 3. Thanks girls for the encouraging words but I just really wanted some to freeze and I'm stressed about it. I guess it's a good thing that they fertilized without ICSI though .. right?


----------



## MoBaby

You may have some left to freeze. Dont worry! There are some who have a few with a couple to freeze and some with a bunch with none to freeze! Like me. Out of 38 embryos (from all 3 cycles with 56 eggs retrieved), I have only had 4 to freeze. I have seen girls with just 4-5 eggs retrieved with 2 frosties. So you never know. Its quality over quanity :) 

Are you feeling okay today otherwise?? Any symptoms of OHSS? I hope not.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Mo! It's really an emotional thing. I feel really silly now for getting upset but my fear is having to go through all of this again. Although it's not really hard it's just a very emotional process to go through and I kind of wanted to avoid going through it again ... :\ I know that 10 is a good number but I just hope that it works this time and so I won't have to go through the whole process again. I guess it's out of my hands now and I just have to relax and roll with the punches.

I had a breakdown and OH consoled me ... but I'm okay otherwise. I'm still pretty bloated but I'm not in a lot of pain like yesterday. I've been sitting on the couch all day, watching TV and drinking lots of gatorade.


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> Yay want! That's an awesome beta number!




MoBaby said:


> yay!! Thats an awesome beta!! Nice increase!! Twinnies maybe?? :)

Thanks Ladies! I'm really excited now.

Ash, 10 is a great number. Like mo said quality over quantity.


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks Mo! It's really an emotional thing. I feel really silly now for getting upset but my fear is having to go through all of this again. Although it's not really hard it's just a very emotional process to go through and I kind of wanted to avoid going through it again ... :\ I know that 10 is a good number but I just hope that it works this time and so I won't have to go through the whole process again. I guess it's out of my hands now and I just have to relax and roll with the punches.
> 
> I had a breakdown and OH consoled me ... but I'm okay otherwise. I'm still pretty bloated but I'm not in a lot of pain like yesterday. I've been sitting on the couch all day, watching TV and drinking lots of gatorade.

This whole process is emotional for all of us at some point, but we have to try and keep our emotions in check and keep your process going by relaxing. I went into my 2nd IVF with a "let the apples fall where they may" type of feeling. Just try and relax because really out of those 10 you only need 1 to work.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, I got my appt for Monday it's at 12. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> Hi everyone, hope all of you are doing ok.
> 
> Wanted to update everyone on our 2nd blood test(1st was 102 Beta HCG on day 11 after ET)done on day 14 after embryo transfer!
> 
> Results just cameback and my Beta HCG level was 504! :happydance:

:happydance: that's a great number! Congratulations!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash that's great 10 is a great number. Just As everyone else said keep your head up. Your young and don't have a lot of medical issues so you have a really great chance. And these hormones drive me crazy as well


Want- I'm super glad to see it rise soooo much!

Hold- how's everything 

Wanna- how are the shots coming along? You a pro yet? :)

Happy- that's exciting. What do they plan on doing?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness, they are transferring 2 AA blastocyst. I'll be PUPO with twins! I hope everything goes well.

Hopefully the hormones will ease up for you.


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness, they are transferring 2 AA blastocyst. I'll be PUPO with twins! I hope everything goes well.

Ok so another silly question. What's PUPO?


----------



## Em260

Want2 - Congrats on your 2nd beta!! I wonder if it's twins? 

Ash - 10 is a great number! I totally agree with everyone else, quality over quantity. I know it's hard to go through this though. My emotions are all over the place too due to the hormones. Don't feel silly for being upset, you have the right to feel any way you want. 

Happy - yay for Monday! That is soo exciting!

Sweetness - PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## ashknowsbest

I was talking to my OH about why I was so upset and I figured it out. I was just in shock I think because our count was 25 and 10 is not even half. I am happy with 10 but seriously .. just shock from the decrease in numbers. I'm over my little fit, but I did e-mail the doctor to see how many were actually mature.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- yes don't stress ten is great 

Em- thanks for the info! 

Sooooo I got my blood draw at 830 this am and the nurse practitioner is suppose to call me back to tell me what meds and how much to take. She normally calls at 2 an 3 at the latest. She hasn't called yet should I try to get ahold of her? And if so what time? She is alwa really good about back with me so I'm a little confused. Worries me something is wrong


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - you should call if you feel worried. They're there for you, that's why you're paying them ;) I e-mailed my doctor today, and he got back to me and it's the weekend!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> sweet - you should call if you feel worried. They're there for you, that's why you're paying them ;) I e-mailed my doctor today, and he got back to me and it's the weekend!

Thanks I will be calling them around 4 if she hasn't called ughhhh


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok so they called and said my estrogen is 1279 which yesterday was 750. She said she wants it around 2000 before ER. So depending on what it is Mon will determine if ER is on Wed or Thur. I REALLY hope its Wed. You ladies think it will jump that much?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness, it sounds like a nice increase. Hopefully it will increase nicely by Monday. Did they chance the amount of your meds?


----------



## tcmc

want- congrats on the great beta :happydance: i bet its really reassuring to see a number and know its increasing:hugs: i wish they did a beta for me but i just have to POAS:shrug:

Sweetness- im glad the nurse got back to you, looks like everything is moving in the right direction:thumbup: i have my Fx'd u get ER on wednesday:hugs:

Ash- congratulations 10 is a great number i hope i get as many as that, i understand where u are coming from though with the decrease from 25 but ur still in double figures stay positive!!:hugs:

Happy- GL for monday i bet ur sooo ready to be PUPO i hope ther sticky ones :baby::baby: :hugs:

Em, Hold, Mo, JDH, Wanna - how are things with all of you??

AFM- well im still bleeding heavyish and still a little worried but as far as i can gather its normal :shrug: i start stimms on Friday 9th nov:happydance: then first tracking scan on 14/11. sprays are deffo doing something im no longer being sick thank god but having some headaches and have had a few hot flashes now took a really bad palpitation last night when i was sitting with DH watching tv i just burst into tears and it took me a few seconds to be able to even tell him what was wrong.:shrug:
also i have been a real cry baby lol but DH is trying his best to be understanding and remember the reason behind my little outbursts :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness, it sounds like a nice increase. Hopefully it will increase nicely by Monday. Did they chance the amount of your meds?

They keep them the same 225 follistim 75 units repronex. I pray it goes up enough. She said its def normal but I would rather my ER wed so I can have 6 days off after ET


----------



## holdontohope

Sweet- I don't know anything about estrogen levels, but good luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for a wed ER for you! 

Want- that is a wonderful second beta :happydance: 

Ash- 10 fertilized eggys sounds wonderful!! But I can defiantly understand your frustration. Did you choose against ICSI or only if it was needed? 

Happy- Good luck on your transfer :happydance: 

Mo- how are you today? 

AFM- I think I missed the conversation on here about choosing to tell friends and family or not... I wanted your girls opinions.. Rite now, only about 5 people in my immediate family know. I have a big family, I realized that I would really like for everyone to know. Rather than spread the word via phone.... I thought that it would be cute to do something like this picture... Of course it will say Starting My IVF journey :blush: and just list some details about whats going to be happening.. but I thought this would be such a cute idea! Of course I will hand make mine more scrapbook style.. But what do you think?? Does this seem disrespectful? I live 6 hours from my family (except my mom and stepdad) so I won't see any of my family until Christmas time.
 



Attached Files:







this is it!.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ashknowsbest

tcm - thanks! It is in the double digits so I should be happy about that! :) 

hold - I was all for ICSI depending on if we needed it but my OH has GREAT sperm counts every time and I think my doctor didn't want to do it if we didn't need to. My insurance company covers ICSI so I was just like ... do what you need to do. I don't think it's disrespectful but maybe you can wait until Christmas ... ? It's really what you feel comfortable with doing. I told all of my family pretty much in person but we all live kind of close. My biological father lives in Florida and so I told him over the phone. I really think it's a personal preference. Do what you think is going to be best for you and your family :)

Uhm, should I be concerned that I'm still spotting from the ER?


----------



## MoBaby

ash dont be worried. its totally normal.

hold:im doing okay today. ready for this fet to be done with! i have a cold which is blah and coughing started last night and everytime this happens nothing will keep me from coughing so a few restless nights to come. But glad this week and not next :) Waiting for thursdays scan to see if I can proceed!! Cute card idea. I dont really have an opinion about when to tell because Im not telling my family and only a few friends. So whenever you feel the time is right.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Tcmc, I was really emotional when I was in my meds. Even a movie would get me crying. I hope it passes soon. :wohoo: to starting on Friday! FX for you.

Sweetness, I hope you get you ER on Wednesday. 

Hold, we have told my parents, siblings, in-laws, and a few friends. Besides that no one else knows. Personally I don't want people calling and wanting to know if I got pregnant or not. So I'd decided to wait until I announce my pregnancy and then share my journey. Good luck on your decision.

Ash, they told me it was normal. I spotted too.

Michelle, Mobaby, EM and anyone else who I missed I hope you are doing well!


----------



## holdontohope

Ash- I remember you saying that your insurance would cover it. I just wasn't sure if you your FS let you choose or not. So now I am curious... Do you know what your FS policy is on ICSI? Meaning, how many hours do they wait and watch for fertilization to occur naturally before they would interfere (ICSI)? Just curious :) And thanks for the advice! I know if I wait till Christmas some of them are going to be hurt because they would of wanted to know sooner. But I guess I still need to think about it. 

Mo- I am sorry you are sick with a cold :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!! Have you decided what you are going to do about the acupuncture yet? And thank you! Do you find this process emotionally/physically to hard to keep from family? 

Happy- Thanks for that input! I didn't think enough about the stress of people hounding me for answers if the IVF failed. That is for sure something to really think about!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, Good luck with your FET!!! I hope you get your BFP this time!!! :dust::dust:

@Happy, Good luck with your FET as well!!! I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Hold, I found a thread for girls using donor sperm for IVF and IUI and I thought it would be helpful to you since you had some questions about donor sperm and what qualities to look for. I came across the thread because I had thought about using donor sperm at one point due to DH's low sperm count. This was before I found a fertility clinic that I could afford the IVF procedure with. I thought about doing IUI with donor sperm if IUI with my DH's sperm didn't work due to it being low. Here is a link to the thread...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1089663-donor-sperm-iui-ivf-2012-a.html


@Sweetness, I hope your estrogen levels come up properly soon!!! I have my fingers crossed for you hun!! :hugs::hugs: Thanks for asking about my injections. :hugs: I am getting used to the lupron injections now. I am used to the needle now even though I still make DH do the injection for me. I am still super bitchy from them. I have like zero patience and get irritated much easier than normal. Poor DH.. LOL..:haha::blush: I was taking prenatal vitamins and I think they might of been what was causing the heart palpatations, so once I stopped those and just switched back to my normal womens vitamin w/ a folic acid supplement, the heart palpatations seemed to reduce alot. I have been bloated and I have had hot flashesn also. I have been icing my skin before I do the injections and that helps with the redness and itching at the injecion site. (Thanks to Ash for suggesting that one!!:thumbup:) 



AFM, I need to go finish packing for 3 weeks away for the drive to my home town for the IVF & ICSI. I am debating on whether or not I want to drive up on Sunday or Monday. If AF comes tomorrow than I would definatly drive up tomorrow. I lke driving on the weekend because I can avoid weekday rush hour traffic which is such a pain when you get stuck in it, so I am leaning towards leaving tomorrow. 

I haven't been on B&B much today and probably won't get on tomorrow if I drive to my home town tomorrow. I have a tendency to over pack and packing for me is like a significant event!!! LOL!!! :blush::haha:But I will get on again once I get settled in at my Mom's apartment. 

DH & me went to the Haunted House lastnight. We thought it was okay, but we have been to much better ones in previous years. For some reason the actors kept pulling my pony tail and that was annoying!!! GRRRrrr... Then this one actor on the hay ride said I was ugly and needed to put my hood on because I was scaring everyone!!! Luckily I took it s a joke and didn't go off on him or anythng. LOL,probably because I hadn't done my lupron injection for the night yet... LOL.. :haha:

Some cool things were in the haunted house hotel part, this one girl looked like the girl from the Excorscist movie, and was pretty freaky, her bed was floating in the air, and we couldnt tell if she was a real girl or fake. Than one funny thing was this killer easter rabbit with an axe, I was cracking up laughing at it. The bunny was all bloody, so that was a first.. LOL, I have never seen an easter bunny in a haunted house. 

We went in a hotel haunted house, haunted corn maze and haunted hay ride. It started raining and was freezing when we were going throughthe corn maze though. Luckily it let up after that. Over all I enjoyed myself, but I think next year we will be going to check out a different haunted house. There are tons of them around where I live at!!

One other cool highlight was the classic car from that old TV show The Munsters, it was pretty neat, it was old fashioned with the rumble seat in the back. I guess they had someone from the show there doing autographs at one point. Theyalso had the Dracula car, but I didn't know if that was from the Munsters show or not. Pretty neat to seeit in person though!!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all of you are doing ok.
> 
> Wanted to update everyone on our 2nd blood test(1st was 102 Beta HCG on day 11 after ET)done on day 14 after embryo transfer!
> 
> Results just cameback and my Beta HCG level was 504! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: that's a great number! Congratulations!Click to expand...

Thanks Happy And Good Luck on Monday!



Sweetness_87 said:


> Want- I'm super glad to see it rise soooo much!

So are we.



holdontohope said:


> Want- that is a wonderful second beta :happydance:

Thanks hold! :happydance:



tcmc said:


> want- congrats on the great beta :happydance: i bet its really reassuring to see a number and know its increasing:hugs:

Thanks tcmc. It is very reassuring! I really feel alot more at ease after the 2nd test results.
Good Luck on Friday hun!!!




Em260 said:


> Want2 - Congrats on your 2nd beta!! I wonder if it's twins?

We are hoping it is. We'll find out for sure in a couple weeks when we can do an ultrasound.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hold - im honestly not sure about the ICSI policy at my doctors. I honestly think my doctor didn't talk to me about it because he knew we didn't have sperm issues and its normally done when there are sperm problems. I kind of wish we would have talked about it just so I could have known but I don't think ICSI is necessary for us so. And I guess the eggs we had fertilized in their time constraint or else they would have done ICSI. He did tell us that if they weren't fertilizing they would do the ICSI so I'm assuming everything went smoothly. 

Will do personals later. I'm on my phone and its annoying to type.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats to everyone on the positive news coming out of this thread. Maybe this is a lucky group after all.:thumbup:

I leave tomorrow to begin my three week retreat (or so I keep telling myself). My doctor is over 3 hours away so for the next 3 weeks, I'm staying in the city. My MIL is staying with me the first week , and DH will be there for the last 2. 

I did my first injections yesterday and they were not at all bad. Of course I was a nervous wreck the whole time. I think it will just take some practice.:winkwink:

Has anyone used any meditation or guided meditations? Just wondering what you take on it is? I have one that I listen too, but I have a hard time following along sometimes...

Well, I hope everyone has a good weekend!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - best of luck with your cycle :hugs: I'm sure you'll be fine and the first night I did my injections I was shaking so bad but you really do get used to it and soon you'll be a pro! I was even shaking last night during my first intramuscular injection and I probably will be shaking today too but sooner or later I'll get it right :) Good luck to you! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - fingers crossed for ER on Wed for you! 

Tcmc - I've been super emotional lately too and cry so easily while watching movies it's ridiculous. I just remind myself that means the meds are working.

Holdon - we only told parents, siblings and a couple of close friends. I agree with Happy's reasons for not telling too many people. I made the mistake of telling more friends when we first started TTC and it was hard having to constantly answer no when they kept asking if I was pg yet. 

Mo - sorry you're feeling sick but it's definitely better it's this week and not your transfer week. Fx for your scan on Thursday!

Wanna - good luck with packing and the trip there. I am a horrible over packer too. I just like having options ;)

Mells - congrats on day one down! That was the hardest day for me and soon you'll be a pro at the injections.


AFM - just got back from my u/s. The RE said I have had a lot of growth since yesterday so I might actually trigger tonight and have ER on Tues. It depends on my E2 level and I have about 8 follicles that are larger and then 4-5 smaller ones that he might want to push one more day to see if they catch up. So ER will be either Tues or Wed.

Forgot to mention this yesterday - the two cysts on my ovary have not grown at all which is great news! My Oncologist said she might let us do one more egg retrieval before surgery if my cysts stay the same. Fx for that!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, have a safe trip. Hopefully AF will show her face soon. I know what you mean about packing you can't ever have enough. It's better to have extra than not enough. I'm glad you had a good time at the haunted house. Keep us posted on your treatment.

Mells, I'm glad everything went well. What kind of meds are you taking? My instructions were given and shown by the nurse and I got to practice in the office. The other tips and videos I got online. Have a safe trip.

EM, how exciting ER might be in two days! That's great news about your cysts. I hope everything goes well and they allow you to do another cycle.

AFM, I'm just relaxing today waiting for tomorrow.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Congrats to everyone on the positive news coming out of this thread. Maybe this is a lucky group after all.:thumbup:
> 
> I leave tomorrow to begin my three week retreat (or so I keep telling myself). My doctor is over 3 hours away so for the next 3 weeks, I'm staying in the city. My MIL is staying with me the first week , and DH will be there for the last 2.
> 
> I did my first injections yesterday and they were not at all bad. Of course I was a nervous wreck the whole time. I think it will just take some practice.:winkwink:
> 
> Has anyone used any meditation or guided meditations? Just wondering what you take on it is? I have one that I listen too, but I have a hard time following along sometimes...
> 
> Well, I hope everyone has a good weekend!!!

As a yoga teacher, I use guided meditation and it can be very helpful. There's an app called Mindfulness or there are full videos online, for example, on myyogaonline, which is what I use to do yoga at home. It's wonderful and has all styles and levels including restorative yoga, which is great for stress. I bet you could find free guided meditation videos on youtube as well. Meditation isn't always easy. So don't worry if you have a session where you can't stop thinking about other things. It's called a meditation (or yoga) practice because we aren't automatically able to do these things. We have to practice them. ;-) Maybe try a different guided meditation and later come back to the one you have. You might experience it differently later. It's awesome that you are using meditation. We all need to try to be calm during this time and it's easier said than done! I love those moments of peace and calming in yoga or meditation when I don't have to think about anything. I hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, that is such awesome news that your numbers keep going up!! I am so happy for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :flower:

@Mells, I am glad everything is going good so far with your injections!! Good luck to youfor this cycle!!! :dust::dust: Have a safe trip!!:hugs: I will be traveling too for my IVF cycle as well tomorow. 

@EM, I am glad your cysts haven't grown at all, good luck for your next ER, I hope you make lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:

I hope I didn't miss anyone else, since the thread has been so busy, and I have been distracted with packing and getting everything ready for travel!!! I am not sure how much I will be onine the next couple of days. Best wishes and good luck to all of you ladies!!! I hope we all get our BFP's this time around!!! :dust::dust:



AFM, AF hasn't arrived yet, so I decided to travel tomorrow morning. I didn't see the point in leaving earlier when I won't be able to to go into the DR until AF arrives anyways. Plus I get to spend DH's day off with him today. Today I can grab any last minute items that I might of forgot to pack. DH & me went shopping yesteray and I bought some winter sweaters. It is colder up north where I am going to. They already are forecast to get some snow flurries up there. But hopefully the weather won't be to bad up there well i am in town. I am out of practice and haven't driven in the snow in many years and my tires aren't the best in the snow on my car either. 

I am glad that AF hasn't come yet, because it gives the Gonal F meds a chance to get to my DR's office on time for me to start using on CD 3. 

Thanks for all of the well wishes for a safe trip!!! You girls are all such sweet hearts!!:hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Just checking in before I head off to bed in prep for ER tomorrow!

Ash - 10 is a really good number, they must be the super strong eggies that are going to be great!

Happy - GL for Monday
Sweet - fingers crossed for numbers to increase fast!

AFM - been chilling today to try and keep myself relaxed for tomorrow, just hoping everything goes ok and I get lots of eggs.

I'll try and get on tomorrow to let you know how it goes, but last time I pretty much slept for the whole day! Fingers crossed guys.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Lotus! This is very helpful. I'm using an IVF specific program by Circle and Bloom. I also downloaded some free podcast type meditations from iTunes. I guess it makes sense that just as with everything in life, it will take some practice. If nothing else, it forces me to stop, relax, and have some time to myself, even if for only 20 minutes a day.

As for everything else...I'm all packed and ready to go tomorrow. I also cooked about 8 different meals to freeze so I don't have to cook when I get back home.
I'm taking follistim which does burn some when I take it, and menopur. I haven't had any kind of mood swings, headaches, or stomach issues so it seems that I'm handling it pretty well.


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH, good luck with your ET tomorrow!!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick Question girls... At the baseline ultrasound can the DR see any of your follicles yet?? Is it possible to know how many eggs that early on or is it only after you have been stimulating with the STIM drugs first?? Sorry if this sounds lke a silly question?? :blush:


----------



## hockey24

I use the Circle in Bloom for IVF. I think its a great program. It took a little getting used to as I'm not used to relaxing like that - but once I got into it, I would sleep so well at night. It helped me to have positive thoughts to listen through the sessions and send energy to the areas that need it for that particular time. 

Would recommend that program to anyone. Though - staying awake through the entire thing, didn't always happen. Guess that means I was RELAXED!! 

Good luck with your cycle!!


----------



## JDH1982

wannabeprego said:


> Quick Question girls... At the baseline ultrasound can the DR see any of your follicles yet?? Is it possible to know how many eggs that early on or is it only after you have been stimulating with the STIM drugs first?? Sorry if this sounds lke a silly question?? :blush:

Yeah, i had 17 follies on my baseline, all between 5 and 7mm in size. At my last scan I had 15 follies, so some had dispersed, but they were from 16 - 22mm each :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Thanks hun and have a safe trip!

Mells - Good Luck hun! Here is some baby dust for your journey! :dust:

JDH - good luck with ET tomorrow! Hope you get lots and lots of healthy eggs hun!

Wanna have a safe trip hun. Also, they will be able to see some folicles but won't give you any estimate of how many eggs because that depends on how many of folicles you end up with and how big they get by ER day.



Update on Me - Contemplating leaving work because I'm 39yo and with this being my first pregnancy it is considered high risk. I work at the airport(check-in counter and office work). I went back to work yesterday and watched myself not to do any lifting and tried to rest a little every 45min-1hour. I know I want to leave work for sure if the ultrasound in a couple of weeks shows that it is more then one embryo. What I'm contemplating is leaving regardless of the ultrasound results. Hubby makes almost enough to cover both our bills and expenses, and what his salary doesn't cover we have a bit of savings for. 

Question to all of you is how much up until delivery should we set aside for spending on meds/dr.'s visits/etc.? And how much is the actual delivery costs?


----------



## ashknowsbest

JDH - YAY for ER tomorrow!! I do not know how to you slept afterwards last night!! I had such a hard time because I love sleeping on my side and my belly and I couldn't :( Good luck, I hope you get lots of eggs :hugs:

Wanna - not a silly question at all. They can count your antral follicles which will give you a good idea of how many you can get. You may not get that many or you may get more but the antral count is a good estimate. When they did my antral count I had about 17 total and I got 25 so ...


----------



## ashknowsbest

want - I honestly don't know how much everything will cost for dr's visits, etc. but I would say if you're worried about working throughout just try to do what you can to make it work without you working!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, Good luck with your decision about whether or not you should continue to work or not. I think you have to do what you think is best for you and baby. As an alternative you could look for a part time job with low stress that would be safe for you to do well pregnant so you could have some money coming in still. You should talk it over with your DH and make a budget together to see if you guys can afford everything okay. 

As far as your medical bills, it is going to depend on your health insurance benefits. Do you have a deductible, or coinsurance? Check with your health inurance to verify your benefits for maternity. If you know where you want to deliver your baby than you should be able to get an estimate on the costs form your facility, and your DR, and anethesia. There is no way for us to know your costs because it will vary based on your health insurace plan and your hospital. I got lucky with my health insurance because it covers maternity care and labor at 100%. So my plan is good for maternity, but it just sucks for infertility care because I am paying for all of my infertility costs myself.


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> @Want, Good luck with your decision about whether or not you should continue to work or not. I think you have to do what you think is best for you and baby. As an alternative you could look for a part time job with low stress that would be safe for you to do well pregnant so you could have some money coming in still. You should talk it over with your DH and make a budget together to see if you guys can afford everything okay.
> 
> As far as your medical bills, it is going to depend on your health insurance benefits. Do you have a deductible, or coinsurance? Check with your health inurance to verify your benefits for maternity. If you know where you want to deliver your baby than you should be able to get an estimate on the costs form your facility, and your DR, and anethesia. There is no way for us to know your costs because it will vary based on your health insurace plan and your hospital. I got lucky with my health insurance because it covers maternity care and labor at 100%. So my plan is good for maternity, but it just sucks for infertility care because I am paying for all of my infertility costs myself.

Thanks Wanna, gonna check with Hubby's insurance because since I probably won't be working I'll have to be added to his insurance. Check and see which plan covers the most before he renews for 2013. Thanks Again.





Added my ticker below! yay


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Wanna - Thanks hun and have a safe trip!
> 
> Mells - Good Luck hun! Here is some baby dust for your journey! :dust:
> 
> JDH - good luck with ET tomorrow! Hope you get lots and lots of healthy eggs hun!
> 
> Wanna have a safe trip hun. Also, they will be able to see some folicles but won't give you any estimate of how many eggs because that depends on how many of folicles you end up with and how big they get by ER day.
> 
> 
> 
> Update on Me - Contemplating leaving work because I'm 39yo and with this being my first pregnancy it is considered high risk. I work at the airport(check-in counter and office work). I went back to work yesterday and watched myself not to do any lifting and tried to rest a little every 45min-1hour. I know I want to leave work for sure if the ultrasound in a couple of weeks shows that it is more then one embryo. What I'm contemplating is leaving regardless of the ultrasound results. Hubby makes almost enough to cover both our bills and expenses, and what his salary doesn't cover we have a bit of savings for.
> 
> Question to all of you is how much up until delivery should we set aside for spending on meds/dr.'s visits/etc.? And how much is the actual delivery costs?


I would do what you think you can do. I know when I get my BFP IF I didn't have to work at all I wouldn't


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Thanks Lotus! This is very helpful. I'm using an IVF specific program by Circle and Bloom. I also downloaded some free podcast type meditations from iTunes. I guess it makes sense that just as with everything in life, it will take some practice. If nothing else, it forces me to stop, relax, and have some time to myself, even if for only 20 minutes a day.
> 
> As for everything else...I'm all packed and ready to go tomorrow. I also cooked about 8 different meals to freeze so I don't have to cook when I get back home.
> I'm taking follistim which does burn some when I take it, and menopur. I haven't had any kind of mood swings, headaches, or stomach issues so it seems that I'm handling it pretty well.

Good luck with your journey. Also that's a great idea to freeze meals. I didn't even think of that. But my mom is coming for ER and ET so that I don't have to do much. I mean my husband will be here but nothing like having your mom :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- how are you feeling? Did u get a report today?

Wanna- I hope everything goes as planned since you are traveling. 

Jdh- good luck tomorrow!!!!!! 

Much- how are you doing?

Tcmc- how are you as wel


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - I'm feeling okay. I'm not in pain so much as just having pressure and bloating today. I've been drinking lots of gatorade, taking me meds, and having 2 eggs in the morning for protein which helps with OHSS. I didn't get a report today but that's good news :) They told me when they called yesterday that they wouldn't be calling today unless something went wrong so I'm just keeping my FX'd that all of my embryo's kept growing and I'll get good news tomorrow :happydance: They're supposed to call me tomorrow morning to let me know if we're having the transfer tomorrow or if we're letting them grow until day 5. Can't wait to hear!! Surprisingly though I've been very patient today and haven't worried too much!


----------



## wannabeprego

*Question for you girls???*

Are any of you ladies looking into parenting classes, like ones that teach you how to care for a new born or lamaz classes for delivery? I definatly want to take the parenting classes, just because I am the youngest out of my 6 brothers and sisters, so I haven't ever taken care of a baby and I haven't even baby sat before. I know some of it is common sense but I have alot to learn and I want to know the basics so that when I do have my baby I am not terrified and not knowing what to do!! LOL..:blush::haha: 

I found classes at the local hospital close to where I live. I think people just assume that because we are a women that we know how to care for a baby, well I am not ashamed to admit that I am clueless when it comes to this!! :blush: Plus this is going to be my first pregnancy. Luckily my DH has 2 kids from a previous marriage, but they are both older, one is 19 and one is 16, so I think he could even use a refresher class on the latest stuff to care for a baby.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not going to take parenting classes but I will definitely be taking lamaz classes!


----------



## tcmc

sweetness- im not too bad thanks still bleeding and im not sure if this is normal its still like a full blown period and im starting stimms on friday so i hope it has stopped before then. 

do you think i can still go ahead with stimming if i am still bleeding??


----------



## wannabeprego

That is a good idea Ash, I have heard it makes L&D go alot smoother. :thumbup: The classes i would be interested in would be caring for a newborn and newborn CPR classes etc., stuff like that. They have breast feeding classes too.


----------



## tcmc

sorry if i am freaking out over nothing:wacko:

im just not used to anything other than my normal 28 day cycle lastin around 5 days its been that way since i first started my cycles at age 11. the only time it differed was when i was pregnant with my son but hes gonna be 9 in a few weeks so even that was a lifetime ago lol


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies, :wave:

May I join? My IUI cycle was cancelled this morning because I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which might be mature. So, assuming things go well when we speak with the financial counselor tomorrow, we are converting to IVF. If so, ER will be on Weds!

I'm still learning about IVF, so I appreciate reading about your experiences. Has anyone done PGD? What do they test for?

Anyway, thanks for reading this and good luck to all of you!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tcmc, call your DR hun, and talk to them about what is going on, they may be able to do an ultrasound to help figure out where you are in your cycle and what is going on. Big hugs to you!! Good luck.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Em260

Happy - good luck with your FET tomorrow!! I hope you had a very relaxing day today. 

JDH - good luck with your ER tomorrow! Fx for you!

Wanna - DH and I will probably go to both parenting and lamaze classes. I babysat a ton as a teenager but I don't think DH has been around that many babies. 

tcmc - I started stims while I still had AF so I think you will be fine. Yay for getting started on Friday!

AFM - the nurse called and my RE wants to push for one more day of stims in the hopes that my smaller follicles will catch up with the bigger ones. So I will probably trigger tomorrow and have ER on Wednesday. It's getting so close I'm really excited!


----------



## tcmc

thank u wanna  im hoping its maube a good thing just bringing my lining to where it needs to be, they had me on BCP for 32 days so im wondering if its just my body adjusting itself:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies, :wave:
> 
> May I join? My IUI cycle was cancelled this morning because I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which might be mature. So, assuming things go well when we speak with the financial counselor tomorrow, we are converting to IVF. If so, ER will be on Weds!
> 
> I'm still learning about IVF, so I appreciate reading about your experiences. Has anyone done PGD? What do they test for?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading this and good luck to all of you!

Welcome to the group and good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:

https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc9/grandmayoall/Welcome%20to%20the%20GROUP/bearywelcome.jpg

I looked into PGD, for gender selection because my DH & me really want a boy for our first baby, but the cost was to high, at my clinic it costs $3,500.00 for PGD. However I do know some people do it for genetic reasons to make sure the embryo is healthy as well. Good luck with whatever you decide. I would suggest doing some reasearch on your own through google and talking to your DR about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> sorry if i am freaking out over nothing:wacko:
> 
> im just not used to anything other than my normal 28 day cycle lastin around 5 days its been that way since i first started my cycles at age 11. the only time it differed was when i was pregnant with my son but hes gonna be 9 in a few weeks so even that was a lifetime ago lol

I know how you feel my cycles are always 28 days. And yes start stimming it will be ok


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm not going to take parenting classes but I will definitely be taking lamaz classes!

Same here.


----------



## MoBaby

tcmc said:


> sweetness- im not too bad thanks still bleeding and im not sure if this is normal its still like a full blown period and im starting stimms on friday so i hope it has stopped before then.
> 
> do you think i can still go ahead with stimming if i am still bleeding??

yes, i was bleeding (light) last cycle for 4-5 days while on stimms this last cycle. everything turned out fine. lining and all. You will prob be done by friday. thats a while away.


----------



## want2conceive

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies, :wave:
> 
> May I join? My IUI cycle was cancelled this morning because I have 11 follicles over 10mm, 7 of which might be mature. So, assuming things go well when we speak with the financial counselor tomorrow, we are converting to IVF. If so, ER will be on Weds!
> 
> I'm still learning about IVF, so I appreciate reading about your experiences. Has anyone done PGD? What do they test for?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading this and good luck to all of you!

welcome to the group Firsttry


----------



## Em260

Welcome FirstTry! I'm having my ER on Wednesday too :). 
We're doing PGD to test for Aneuploidy. The type of PGD that we're doing is called aCGH, basically it looks at all the chromosomes after taking a cell from either day 3 or day 5 embryos. You can also do PGD to test for translocations or single gene disorders like cystic fibrosis. 

I found a thread on another forum that has a ton of info and a lot of other women that are doing PGD: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/2020195546-er-pgd-fet-girls.html


----------



## tcmc

thanks ladies :hugs: im so glad i have all of u to turn to:flower:

p.s one other thing the meds seem to be affecting is my tolerence especially with DH lol everything he has been doing today just seems to be really irritating to me:haha: even when he was being nice earlier i was just finding everything really irritating:haha: Fx'd it passes quickly lol:haha:


----------



## Mells54

Welcome first try. This too is my first round of IVF and starting stiming yesterday. My ER should be early the following week. 
I just joined this group a couple of days ok and I must say I'm really glad I did! This is a great group, that is so willing to share their experiences.


----------



## MissPx

Hi everyone - I haven't had a chance to read all the posts in this thread yet, but I was hoping to join you in my 2ww. I had IVF (first go) and had my transfer last week (6dp5dt). I'm not feeling any symptoms so I'm not feeling very positive at the moment. Anyone out there have a symptom-free 2ww and still get a bfp? I have my blood test in 4 days.

MissPx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- Yes everyone in this thread is pretty awesome, and very open I love it!

Miss- I am currently waiting ER for either Wed or Thurs, but there are a couple girls that have had their BFP and not sure about any sign or symptoms. 

Ash- Do they call you with a daily report? Also you still feeling any pain from ER? I am curious on how long to take off work

Mich- How are you doing?

TCMC- Are the hormones getting any better as far as the mood changes? 

wanna- Hope AF came!

How is everyone else??? Sorry at work and dont have time to look back in the threads.

AFM- Sitting at work good thing its slow right now in the ER. I am going to be super tired. I have been at work since 7pm then I leav here at 7 am and go to my docs at 830 then get to drive an hour home then clean.......ughhhhhh loooong day and havent had much sleep this weekend. Again just hoping that ER willlllll be on Wed. I def do feel a little more bloated now then I did before, esp when I sit down I can feel some discomfort. Did any of the other ladies feel that or is that just in my head?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Happy - good luck with your FET tomorrow!! I hope you had a very relaxing day today.
> 
> JDH - good luck with your ER tomorrow! Fx for you!
> 
> Wanna - DH and I will probably go to both parenting and lamaze classes. I babysat a ton as a teenager but I don't think DH has been around that many babies.
> 
> tcmc - I started stims while I still had AF so I think you will be fine. Yay for getting started on Friday!
> 
> AFM - the nurse called and my RE wants to push for one more day of stims in the hopes that my smaller follicles will catch up with the bigger ones. So I will probably trigger tomorrow and have ER on Wednesday. It's getting so close I'm really excited!


How many follies did they say they think you have? Also I might have asked you that before and sorry if I did. And what dosage and meds of stims do they have you on?


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> How many follies did they say they think you have? Also I might have asked you that before and sorry if I did. And what dosage and meds of stims do they have you on?

Wow, that is a long day! Do you normally work night shift? Hope you can get some rest later. I have 8 larger ones and 4-5 smaller ones that my RE is hoping will catch up. I'm going for my ultrasound in a couple of hours. I'm taking 225iu of Gonal-f and 150iu Menopur along with .25 Cetrotide (antagonist). What dosage are you on?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> How many follies did they say they think you have? Also I might have asked you that before and sorry if I did. And what dosage and meds of stims do they have you on?
> 
> Wow, that is a long day! Do you normally work night shift? Hope you can get some rest later. I have 8 larger ones and 4-5 smaller ones that my RE is hoping will catch up. I'm going for my ultrasound in a couple of hours. I'm taking 225iu of Gonal-f and 150iu Menopur along with .25 Cetrotide (antagonist). What dosage are you on?Click to expand...

Yes, before doing IVF I switched to weekend nights so that I could have Mon-Fri off for US and bloodwork. And I plan on passing out as soon as I get everything done. I am on 225 follistim 75 units of repronex 5 units of lupron. Hopefully your US will go good! Mine is for 830


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - no more pain just discomfort from the bloating. I don't get a report on my embryos everyday. I didn't get one yesterday but they're supposed to call me this afternoon around 11 or 12 to let me know if I gave to come in today for a 3 day transfer or if the embryos are going to make it to day 5.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - thanks! Good idea to switch so you have weekdays off. 

Ash - good luck today! 

AFM - just got back from my u/s. RE said I am going to trigger tonight and retrieval on Wednesday. I'm excited but now of course my nerves about ER are kicking in.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - that's so exciting!!! Yay I can't wait to hear how many eggs you get !!


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> Em - that's so exciting!!! Yay I can't wait to hear how many eggs you get !!

Thanks, Ash. My follicles are kind of all over the place so not sure how many I will get. I have 6 large ones, 5 that are slightly smaller and then a couple stragglers that probably won't be mature. So I'm hoping to get 6 eggs and anything else will just be a bonus :)


----------



## want2conceive

missPx - Welcome to the group! I had really bad cramps on mine but everyone is different hun. Stay positive. I ended up buying a pregnancy test and tested on day 11 (couldn't wait any longer)after transfer and got a positive. So I went same day to Dr. and did blood work (on day 11). Results fpr that BW cameback with my Beta HCG at 102. You can test early and your beta hcg number could be an indicator. Anything over 20-25 is considered a BFP I think. The number should then double every 36-48hrs or so.


Em & Sweetness - Remember to relax this week.
Good luck with ER! Hope you get lot's of healthy eggs!


Ash - Good Luck with ET!!! Hope they stick! :dust:


----------



## Whisper82

MissPx said:


> Hi everyone - I haven't had a chance to read all the posts in this thread yet, but I was hoping to join you in my 2ww. I had IVF (first go) and had my transfer last week (6dp5dt). I'm not feeling any symptoms so I'm not feeling very positive at the moment. Anyone out there have a symptom-free 2ww and still get a bfp? I have my blood test in 4 days.
> 
> MissPx

So - I was super bloated and uncomfortable from the ER for several days after. Then I felt fine (symptom free) for a few days, and then like, two days before my blood test I started feeling what I thought was AF coming on. I was totally confused, but ended up with a bfp. Try not to read into the symptoms (or lack of symptoms) you are having. I know that is easier said than done. The TWW is a bummer. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I don't get on b&b over the weekend and when I come back on Mondays, there is so much to catch up on :)

Ash - 10 embies is WONDERFUL! Did you decide how many you are transferring?

Welcome to the new girls! :hi:

Em - Good luck with ER Wednesday!

want - GREAT first beta...wow, I bet you either have one strong baby growing or possibly twins ;)

Hope everyone else is doing great! I got AF on Saturday, go in on Wednesday for my baseline and start stims on Friday, 11/9 :)


----------



## Whisper82

Hello everyone! I missed a few days and it has taken me a half hour of reading to catch up! I know I will definitely miss some people's news though. Sorry for being a slacker. :blush:

Ash - 10 eggs is great! I hope they keep growing strong and healthy for you. So exciting that your ET is coming up! We are on the edge of our seats!

Sweetness and Em - Yay for trigger soon! Sweetness, I was also pretty uncomfortable before and after ER. Felt like something was pressing on my bladder all the time. Still does a little, and it can take a long time for the ovaries to return to normal size. 

tcmc - Sounds like its been a rollar coaster! I hope you got in touch with your doc and that everything is ok. :hugs:

Wanna - Hope AF came. Let the journey begin! 

Want2 - I know how you feel about wanting to quit work. If you can and that is what you want, then go for it! You have waited a long time for this, maybe it would be nice to just enjoy. I only work part time and don't have to do any lifting or anything, so I think I will just keep doing what I am doing for a while. But I am definitely quitting a few months early for preparation and reflection. :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

michelle01 said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! I don't get on b&b over the weekend and when I come back on Mondays, there is so much to catch up on :)
> 
> Ash - 10 embies is WONDERFUL! Did you decide how many you are transferring?
> 
> Welcome to the new girls! :hi:
> 
> Em - Good luck with ER Wednesday!
> 
> want - GREAT first beta...wow, I bet you either have one strong baby growing or possibly twins ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great! I got AF on Saturday, go in on Wednesday for my baseline and start stims on Friday, 11/9 :)

Woot! So exciting to start stims. I'm so glad your cycle is moving forward as planned! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Sweetness - thanks! Good idea to switch so you have weekdays off.
> 
> Ash - good luck today!
> 
> AFM - just got back from my u/s. RE said I am going to trigger tonight and retrieval on Wednesday. I'm excited but now of course my nerves about ER are kicking in.

You have nothing to worry about with the ER. They will knock you out and you'll wake up when it's over.

I'm likely triggering tonight too. Im waiting to hear the verdict this afternoon.

If we have more than one emby, should we transfer one or two? I'm torn on this question.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Michelle!! Not long now!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - if I were you I would transfer what you feel comfortable with. :) Everyone is comfortable in different ways .. you have to consider the finances if you're transferring two because you could obviously get twins .. or even more if the embryos decide to split. I will be transferring two and I considered my chance of pregnancy, finances, stress on personal life, etc. I have a lot of support systems .. my family lives pretty close to be able to help. Do what is right for you! Good luck with your ER, I hope you get lots of eggies! 

Michelle - yay for starting stims!!! :happydance: 3rd time is a charm ;)

Whisper - it's okay you're a slacker! This thread moves so fast! thanks for the well wishes and I just really hope this works for me! 

I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer :happydance: I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! I don't get on b&b over the weekend and when I come back on Mondays, there is so much to catch up on :)
> 
> want - GREAT first beta...wow, I bet you either have one strong baby growing or possibly twins ;)

yeah, hoping it is because the 2nd beta(day 14) was 504.:happydance:





Whisper82 said:


> Hello everyone! I missed a few days and it has taken me a half hour of reading to catch up! I know I will definitely miss some people's news though. Sorry for being a slacker. :blush:
> 
> 
> Want2 - I know how you feel about wanting to quit work. If you can and that is what you want, then go for it! You have waited a long time for this, maybe it would be nice to just enjoy. I only work part time and don't have to do any lifting or anything, so I think I will just keep doing what I am doing for a while. But I am definitely quitting a few months early for preparation and reflection. :thumbup:

yeah, pretty sure I'm going to leave work. hubby insurance gonna cover most of the medical costs(I'm glad). Maybe I can do something from home for some extra cash, through the internet or telephone.


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies,

Sorry it's so late but went straight to bed after ER - We got 14 eggies!! :happydance: So pleased, as last time we got 8, which was still good but i'm happy with a few more. Embryologist said 12 were fab and the other 2 weren't mature yet but that they could mature over night. Hubby's sperm was also great, she showed us a video of his sample and there were millions of the little buggers swimming like mad, it was so unreal!! :haha:

Anyway, they're going to call me tomorrow with fertilization report and then depending on how they are on Wed i'll either go in on Wed for ET or Fri.

just got to hope they're all fertilizing now :thumbup:

EM - GL for Wed, praying for lots of eggs

Ash - yay for strong embies going to day 5 :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies my computer once again isn't working so doing this on my phone. I will do individuals after DH fixes computer. 

Anyway gave my repronex below my belly button holy crap very sensitive to touch and a big red patch and this was sun at 9. This happen to any of you???? 

Also looks like ER will be thurs kinda was wanting it wed cause it would work better with my job. But also need the extra day for everything to grow. Here's what I have........

Right side 23,20,19,18,19,12,16,21,9

Left side 17,16,16,12,12,9. 

So should turn out okay if I do wait til thurs. I'm just getting soooooo impatient. The nurse is suppose to call me with my estrogen later


Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - nice follicle sizes!! This is going to be a busy interesting week on this thread. So much going on!!


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies my computer once again isn't working so doing this on my phone. I will do individuals after DH fixes computer.
> 
> Anyway gave my repronex below my belly button holy crap very sensitive to touch and a big red patch and this was sun at 9. This happen to any of you????
> 
> Also looks like ER will be thurs kinda was wanting it wed cause it would work better with my job. But also need the extra day for everything to grow. Here's what I have........
> 
> Right side 23,20,19,18,19,12,16,21,9
> 
> Left side 17,16,16,12,12,9.
> 
> So should turn out okay if I do wait til thurs. I'm just getting soooooo impatient. The nurse is suppose to call me with my estrogen later
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!

Those are awesome folicles Sweetness!!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Awesome report about your follies! ;) Not sure what repronex is, but I know my lovenox injections leave welts and huge bruises. Have you tried icing it?

JDH -YAY for all those eggies :) Cannot wait to hear your fertilisation report!


----------



## michelle01

FirstTry - I was torn during my first IVF cycle how many to transfer, just because I already have a 3 yr old and although I didn't mind the fact of getting twins, my DH didn't want 2 more. Now that I have had 2 failed cycles and the fact that I am going to be 39 in January, I would not even consider transferring only one. In fact this cycle I think we will transfer 3! I know I am not a good responder to the meds, had OK egg quality and that fact I had 2 cycles that failed already, well, if we get twins from this next cycle, I welcome it :) I think it is something you need to talk with your DH about and ask your clinic how many they suggest also. Good luck ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- yes I agree te next couple weeks on here will be crazy busy I'm excited. And stilllllll waiting on nurse to call me back for my estrogen. I so dislike the waiting game 

Mich- yea and it didnt seem to make a difference so quit using it. But yesterday's shot was ridiculous dont know what happened but it hurts and ok paying for it :(. Also glad you are stimming now!

Want- yes I was glad they saw more on this scan. I just hope they are good quality. Just so much unknown with this blahhhh


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I actually start stims on Friday! We had to delay due to getting in for DH's SA which is on Thursday. So baseline Wednesday, the SA Thursday and then stimming will begin Friday and more then likely go for 11 days like the other cycles. Estimated ER is now for 11/21 and ET 11/26. I am so glad I requested to be off from 11/19 - 11/27. I never took a break or time off with the other cycles, so I am glad this time I can be more relaxed :) And I have to say the other day I did the lupron shot and must have hitten a bad spot cause now I have a huge bruise. I think it depends on where you give the injection; some just cause more damage then others.


----------



## Em260

JDH - yayyy congrats!!! That is a great number of eggs and how cool that you got to see that video! 

Ash - congrats on making it to day 5!! That means they are strong little ones :)

Firsttry - that is a tough one DH and I keep going back and forth on it. I think we've decided to do one but that may change between now and January when we might get to do our FET. Good luck with whatever you decide!

Michelle - glad AF finally came and congrats on starting on Friday!

Sweetness - those numbers look great!! I know it sucks to wait another day I was hoping to have ER tomorrow and will be Wednesday instead but it's better to let them grow. Fx for lots of eggs!


----------



## Em260

Question for you ladies, how did you feel the last couple of days leading up to ER? I've been feeling fine, just a little bloated, and all of a sudden today I feel really sick. It's almost like I have the flu - nausea, sweating, shaking. No fever though. I called the nurse but haven't heard back yet. This came on so suddenly around noon today

Edited to add I'm on 225iu of Gonal-f, 150iu of Menopur and Cetrotide (antagonist)


----------



## FirstTry

My estrogen just came back at 1550, down from 1720 yesterday. Is that a really bad sign?


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - I'm not sure if estrogen going down is a bad thing but I know that during my cycle it always increased. Let us know what the doctor says about it and best of luck :hugs:

Em - I'm not sure why you're having those side effects but I think it's a good idea that you talk to your doctor. Maybe you are just getting sick ? I hope you get some answers soon!! 

AFM - I got an e-mail from the doctor ... finally! And he said that 5 are progressing nicely and the other 5 are progressing but are a little slower. I'm really happy with that. I don't think my doctor was completely happy that I was bothering him but oh well, it's his job to answer my questions!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi ladies, I am officially PUPO with :baby::baby:! I'm going to take a little nap and do personals later.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh yay Happy!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## holdontohope

Happy- Congrats on being PUPO x2 :) 

Ash- 5 day transfer! YAY!! 

Sweet- your follicles sizes are great!! Can't wait to hear how things go on Thursday! 

JDH- glad the ER went well! 

Michelle- good luck starting stims on friday! 

Em- I hope you feel better! :hugs: Let us know what the nurse says

First- I don't know about estrogen levels, but hopefully someone else can help you! 

Wanna- I hope you had safe travels today! Thank you for the thread recommendation :) 

Tcmc- I was told to expect a regular/heavy period when I stop bcp because I haven't had one since July.. I am sure that everything will be fine! 

Want &Whisper- how are you too feeling?! :) 

Sorry if I missed anyone!! :hugs:

AFM- Nothing much going on here! Just waiting anxiously to start injections! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Sweetness - I actually start stims on Friday! We had to delay due to getting in for DH's SA which is on Thursday. So baseline Wednesday, the SA Thursday and then stimming will begin Friday and more then likely go for 11 days like the other cycles. Estimated ER is now for 11/21 and ET 11/26. I am so glad I requested to be off from 11/19 - 11/27. I never took a break or time off with the other cycles, so I am glad this time I can be more relaxed :) And I have to say the other day I did the lupron shot and must have hitten a bad spot cause now I have a huge bruise. I think it depends on where you give the injection; some just cause more damage then others.

Ooooo sorry I already thought u were on stims so many to keep up with.  well I will be glad when you do! And I must have hit something sensitive. I won't go in that area again. And yea I think I might take off the weekend after ER sono would be of ten days


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Question for you ladies, how did you feel the last couple of days leading up to ER? I've been feeling fine, just a little bloated, and all of a sudden today I feel really sick. It's almost like I have the flu - nausea, sweating, shaking. No fever though. I called the nurse but haven't heard back yet. This came on so suddenly around noon today
> 
> Edited to add I'm on 225iu of Gonal-f, 150iu of Menopur and Cetrotide (antagonist)

I haven't seen wht anyone else posted but I do know today I have been struggling just the blah feeling and some cramping like AF kinda weird. But the sweating and shaking sounds like something different. You could eating something that might help if that doesn't Unfourtantly you might be coming down with something :(. I hope it goes away.


----------



## MoBaby

First: I don't think that estrogen dropping is a great sign... Did your dr talk to you about it? It shouldn't drop; as the follicles mature more estrogen should be produced. Hope for answers!

Happy: yay!! Congrats!! Fx for bfp in a few days!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I was talking with the nurse today about estrogen and she said if mine were to go down that they would do ER Wednesday because they don't want it to cont to drop they would rather see it increase. 

Ash- that's awesome your 10 are all still growing. Even though five are a little behind they are still growing  

Happy- I'm excited!! Your gunna be our 3 for 3 BFP!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also AFM- my estrogen fri was 750 sat 1275 and today it was 1750 ( I am pretty sure I was halway asleep ) I just remember it was under 2000. But I'm hoping after tomorrow's US and BW it will in finally be above 2000.


----------



## Em260

Thanks, everyone. The nurse said my estrogen is really high and that is probably making me feel sick and that nausea is a common side effect of Cetrotide. She said as long as I don't have a fever or acute abdominal pain I am okay. I'm triggering tonight at 11pm. 

Ash - that is a great update!! Too bad if your Dr. doesn't want to be bothered that is his job!! 

Happy - congrats on being PUPO!!! Hope you are taking a nice long nap. 

First - I think you should definitely call your Dr. 

Sweetness - I've gotten some nasty bruises from Menopur. I have a couple of spots close to my belly button where I can't inject. I try to stay out to the side a little more


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- what is your estrogen


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- what is your estrogen

The nurse just said it was really high I didn't ask for the number. My RE thinks the two cysts on my ovary are estrogen producing so I'm sure that's adding to it.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Em- what is your estrogen
> 
> The nurse just said it was really high I didn't ask for the number. My RE thinks the two cysts on my ovary are estrogen producing so I'm sure that's adding to it.Click to expand...

Ooooo yea cyst suck really bad. I bet that's most of it. :(. Has it gotten better?


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Em- what is your estrogen
> 
> The nurse just said it was really high I didn't ask for the number. My RE thinks the two cysts on my ovary are estrogen producing so I'm sure that's adding to it.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo yea cyst suck really bad. I bet that's most of it. :(. Has it gotten better?Click to expand...

Yeah, a little thanks. I'm not shaking as much. I'm going to go crawl into bed and watch bad reality tv until trigger time.


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi ladies, I am officially PUPO with :baby::baby:! I'm going to take a little nap and do personals later.

Congrat's Happy!!! :happydance:



holdontohope said:


> Want &Whisper- how are you too feeling?! :)

Feeling happy, and actually have an update.

Hubby and I have made a decision. I left work today and he is going to add me to his insurance. It covers 90% of everything. His salary covers all the bills, and what we have in savings will cover grocery/gas expenses.

If anything, I can always get a partime gig somewhere to help out if needed.

It has always been a stressful job because of some bad apples that work their. I've only been back 3days and couldn't even stand going back there anymore. Couldn't even last for a 2weeks notice. It just got to the point today where we have to do whats important for our family and that is take care of me and my pregnancy. That is a lot more important to me then a job that treats it's employees without consideration.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome First try and MissPix,

Michelle, so glad AF is finally here. Friday is not too far now.

Ash, that's great! 5 day embryos. I'm sure the others will catch up! During my fresh cycle 7 were frozen at 5 and the other 6 were at 6 days. 

JDH, 14 is a great number. I can't wait to hear your report.

Sweetness, those are great sizes. Not too long now.

EM, I hope you get better. I didn't have any symptoms besides the bloating.

Hold, good luck with the injections. I hope everything goes smooth.

Want, good luck with your decision. At the end you do what's best for you and your family. Now you can enjoy your pregnancy at home.

I hope everyone else is moving along nicely!

AFM, I'm just here at home watching tv. I'm supposed to be on my back for 24 hours lets see how that goes. It's only been 4 and my back is killing me. The dr transferred 2 excellent quality embryos and he said my lining was perfect and him and his staff were crossing their fingers for me. My OTD is Nov 14th. Lets hope I can wait until then.


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> First - I'm not sure if estrogen going down is a bad thing but I know that during my cycle it always increased. Let us know what the doctor says about it and best of luck :hugs:
> 
> Em - I'm not sure why you're having those side effects but I think it's a good idea that you talk to your doctor. Maybe you are just getting sick ? I hope you get some answers soon!!
> 
> AFM - I got an e-mail from the doctor ... finally! And he said that 5 are progressing nicely and the other 5 are progressing but are a little slower. I'm really happy with that. I don't think my doctor was completely happy that I was bothering him but oh well, it's his job to answer my questions!

That sounds awesome to me! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, Congrats on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed you go onto have a H&H 9 months!!!:dust::dust:

@Sweetness, that is awesome you have so many follicles, I hope you have alot of healthy eggs!!:dust::dust::dust:

@Want, I am sure you will be happier not being stressed out working at a job you hate, and I think you have made a wise decision for yourself!! Good luck with everything!!:hugs:

@Em, I am sorry you are feeling so sick, I hope you feel better soon!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Ash, Good luck with your ET for Wednesday, I have everything crossed for you that you get your BFP!! I am glad that everything looks good with your embryos!!! :dust::dust: One thing you may want to keep in mind with the frozen embryo's even though there is an additional cost with freezing them, is down the road when you don't have your health insurance plan with your parents, or if you guys want another child. FET cycles cost alot less than an IVF cycle, so they are more affordable. 
The meds for a FET cycle are about 200 to 300 bucks and my clinic charges $1,500.00 for a FET cycle. So something to keep in mind for the future if you want another child.

I am sorry if I missed anyone. This thread moves so fast and if I can't get on here often than I get behind. Good luck and baby dust to everyone whereever they may be in your cycle!! I hope we get lots more BFP's!!! :dust::dust:

AFM, I arrived to my hometown safely. Unfortunatly I am not able to get online at my mom's place where I am staying so I might not be able to get online much. I am using a computer lab to update now. Still no sign of AF yet...I am so annoyed that AF is taking so long to get here. Ugghhh:dohh:... I hope everyone is having a great week so far. I will try to update when I am able to get online again.:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - yeah I've definitely thought about that but saving 1 embryo when I'm most likely going to go through another fresh cycle when my first child is year ... I just don't see it being worth the money since the insurance company I'm on covers it. I'm allowed to be on my mothers insurance until I'm 26 so I'm sure I can get another fresh cycle in before then. My OH also checked out his insurance plans and we're looking at changing his plan because he's on one that doesn't cover infertility but there is an option that covers infertility. I would just rather not be out 1000$ to freeze one embryo right now .. but I honestly think we're going to have more than one so we'll probably end up doing it. Two or more and we're definitely paying to have them frozen. Thanks for the input though :hugs: I'm happy to hear you got to your hometown safely. 

happy and first - thanks! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone, for your advice. I didn't get to talk to the doctor, but I asked the nurse about my estrogen going down. She said it meant I wasn't going to have any more growth and it confirms that we should trigger tonight.

Since this is an "unintentional" IVF cycle (as in, was supposed to be IUI), we don't have as many eggs as we might have if we had been doing the full stimming protocol. So, we might not get the embies we hope for. But we had to decide between skipping this month altogether and giving IVF a go with 6-8 eggs. We decided that we'd rather give it a try.

Plus, it would be awesome to get pregnant this month and not have to do the long stimming cycle.

Thanks again for your advice and support. It will be great to go through this with you guys and see you all get your BFPs!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck First try! All you need is one!


----------



## MissPx

Thanks girls! I'm trying to follow who's where and doing what at each stage of your cycles but I think it might take me a little while to get on top of it all!!

I've had some brown spotting today but I hear that can be the result of the crinone gel - but still not a symptom in sight (except for bad headache which I think is also a side effect of the crinone). I don't think it's looking all that good but I'll do my best to stay positive til my OTD on Friday. 

Oh well, I have 5 frosties that need a home, I guess one of them will be needed next cycle. Does anyone know if you need a break between IVF and FET cycles or can you go straight from one to the other?

My RE wasn't all that keen on doing stimulated IUI's back to back so I'm not sure if she'll let me do a FET straight after this cycle. Must call the clinic nurses tomorrow and ask them!

Hope you've all had something a little positive in your day....

MissPx


----------



## MissPx

Whisper82 said:


> MissPx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I haven't had a chance to read all the posts in this thread yet, but I was hoping to join you in my 2ww. I had IVF (first go) and had my transfer last week (6dp5dt). I'm not feeling any symptoms so I'm not feeling very positive at the moment. Anyone out there have a symptom-free 2ww and still get a bfp? I have my blood test in 4 days.
> 
> MissPx
> 
> So - I was super bloated and uncomfortable from the ER for several days after. Then I felt fine (symptom free) for a few days, and then like, two days before my blood test I started feeling what I thought was AF coming on. I was totally confused, but ended up with a bfp. Try not to read into the symptoms (or lack of symptoms) you are having. I know that is easier said than done. The TWW is a bummer. :hugs:Click to expand...

It's so hard isn't it? I guess I'm just comparing it to past pregnancies (1 molar pregnancy, 1 ectopic, 1 chemical and 1 little girl) and lots of BFN's in between! Man, this is such a roller coaster of emotions. :wacko:


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies

Ash - great news that all are still growing
Happy - congrats on being PUPO with twins - can't wait for your test day.

AFM - got my fertilization report and 9 out of 14 fertilized properly. She said they all fertilized but 5 were abnormal. 

She said all 9 look perfect and are doing what they should! 

I'm a little bit nervous though as when the embryologist called this morning she said that if there are 2 that are standing out tomorrow then i'll go in and have them put back as a 2dt (same as last time) BUT if there are 4 or more that are doing well, they're going to take them to blastocyst culture and transfer 2 on Monday - that'll be a 7dt - does that seem awfully long to you? My hospital doesn't open on a weekend so they couldn't do a day 5 as that would be Saturday, and I know they are the experts and wouldn't do anything that wasn't in my best interests but i'll just panic that none will survive that long. What do you think? 

I know blastocysts have more chance of working, and i'll be pleased if they are strong enough to take to Monday but i'm going to be an emotional wreck!


----------



## want2conceive

JDH1982 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Ash - great news that all are still growing
> Happy - congrats on being PUPO with twins - can't wait for your test day.
> 
> AFM - got my fertilization report and 9 out of 14 fertilized properly. She said they all fertilized but 5 were abnormal.
> 
> She said all 9 look perfect and are doing what they should!
> 
> I'm a little bit nervous though as when the embryologist called this morning she said that if there are 2 that are standing out tomorrow then i'll go in and have them put back as a 2dt (same as last time) BUT if there are 4 or more that are doing well, they're going to take them to blastocyst culture and transfer 2 on Monday - that'll be a 7dt - does that seem awfully long to you? My hospital doesn't open on a weekend so they couldn't do a day 5 as that would be Saturday, and I know they are the experts and wouldn't do anything that wasn't in my best interests but i'll just panic that none will survive that long. What do you think?
> 
> I know blastocysts have more chance of working, and i'll be pleased if they are strong enough to take to Monday but i'm going to be an emotional wreck!

Awesome news!!! Not sure about the 7dt because where we did ours there were some ladies that were transfering on a Sunday. Don't think your Dr. would do anything to risk your embryos though. Keep us updated after transfer!


----------



## MoBaby

7dt sounds risky esp since clinics usually won't freeze past 6 days. But the clinic knows what they are doing so you can only trust them.


----------



## michelle01

Yay Happy for being PUPO!!!

Ash - Great report on your embies :)

JDH - I have not heard of a 7dt, but I would trust your doctor if they think they will survive till Monday. If you are nervous about it, can they do the transfer on Friday, which would be a 4dt?

want - Glad you were able to make that decision to stay home :) You have to do what is right for you and your family!

First - Good luck; you only need one, so hoping this works out and you get your BFP ;)

Em - Hoping your feeling a little better! 

I have been dealing with 2 days of horrible headaches now; think it may be due to the lupron. I was so tired last night I feel asleep on the couch before 8pm. I haven't even started stims and I am ready to be done :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Quick update: I spoke to my usual nurse and she said sometimes a drop in E2 happens, but it's nothing to worry about because I have several large follicles.

I guess we'll find out soon enough. ER is tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JDH1982

michelle01 said:


> Yay Happy for being PUPO!!!
> 
> Ash - Great report on your embies :)
> 
> JDH - I have not heard of a 7dt, but I would trust your doctor if they think they will survive till Monday. If you are nervous about it, can they do the transfer on Friday, which would be a 4dt?
> 
> want - Glad you were able to make that decision to stay home :) You have to do what is right for you and your family!
> 
> First - Good luck; you only need one, so hoping this works out and you get your BFP ;)
> 
> Em - Hoping your feeling a little better!
> 
> I have been dealing with 2 days of horrible headaches now; think it may be due to the lupron. I was so tired last night I feel asleep on the couch before 8pm. I haven't even started stims and I am ready to be done :haha:

Yeah initially she said it would be Wed or Fri transfer, but this morning she said Wed or Mon, I asked about Friday and she said no they would take them to a blastocyst. I'll just have to wait and see what she says tomorrow and if ET isn't going to be in the morning, i'll explain my concerns and ask about a transfer on Fri :hugs:

The worry never ends does it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

michelle - I hope you get some relief from your headaches! 

First - good luck at your ER tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how many follicles you get! 

JDH - good luck with sorting out the transfer! I'm sure everything will work out! 

AFM - I'm hating my doxy pills ... because they're capsules and huge and I hate swallowing pills in the first place but the doxy pills do not like going down .. they stick .. lame! I'm not hating the PIO shots surprisingly. They're definitely not as bad as I thought. And I go in for transfer tomorrow .. I won't know the exact time until tomorrow morning around 11 but I'm very excited and don't know how I'm going to get through today! My friend is here keeping me company and we're watching funny movies so that definitely helps but aaaah I'm getting so excited/nervous.


----------



## Em260

Happy - everything sounds great! Will you test early or wait the official beta? 

Want2 - that's good you were able to leave your job. It sounds like it wasn't the healthiest thing for you and your little one. 

Wanna - glad you made it there safely.

Firsttry - good luck tomorrow!!

MissPx - welcome! It seems like lot of women on here don't have any symptoms before their BFP.

JDH- great fert report!! 7dt does seem really late to me. I don't think most clinics in the US go past a 5dt. Hope you can get it sorted out. 

Michelle - hope you're feeling better today. These side effects are not fun.

Ash - I'm so excited for you!! I'm in suspense today too waiting for my ER so I can only imagine what it will be like when I finally make it to transfer :)

AFM - I'm feeling a little better today but still not 100%. Another nurse this morning confirmed these are normal symptoms from high estrogen and the meds. I had blood work today but no u/s and I'm dying to know how my follicles are doing. ER is scheduled for 10am tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - good luck with your ER!!! Can't wait to hear about how many you get!


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - you can take Tylenol(without IBUPROFREN), it is safe during pregnancy and TTC.

Ash, Em & First - Good Luck Tomorrow to the three of you! :dust:


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Grats on being PUPO! :happydance: Sounds like you have some awesome embryos. 

Ash - Good to hear your little ones are growing! You'll be PUPO soon!

Em - Good luck with trigger! I am hoping everything goes as you need it to. 

First - Good luck with ER! I bet it would be nice to get this done with less stimming.

JDH - Sorry I can't help much, I have also not heard of a 7dt. I think my clinic does 5dt at the latest - they have an on-call doc to come in on the weekends if needed. 

Wanna - Glad to hear you made it safely and are settling in. AF will be here soon!

Michelle - Sorry you are feeling ichy. :( 

Want2 - That is awesome your job is over! I have had jobs like that in the past and it is such a relief when you get to move on. I can't imagine being in such as stressful situation and being pregnant at the same time. Goo. 

MissPx - Is it possible you are having implantation bleeding? Just a thought....


AFM - I am doing good. The bloating is actually decreasing and I have been able to sleep through the night without going to the restroom a billion times. I am almost worried about feeling better though. Lol. We worry when we are sick, we worry when we actually start feeling ok. This is a crazy journey!


----------



## Mells54

Happy - Congrats on being PUPO

Ash - any day now, how exciting!

Welcome to the new ladies!

AFM - I had my first US since stiming, and they are increasing my follistim to 300. I have some good follies but a few "small guys" so they are trying to give them a boost in hopes for a good ER. One good thing about being away from home is that I don't feel guilty sitting around bc there isn't any cleaning/working I could be doing instead!!!!

Fx'd for lots more BFP!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow Em! 

Thanks want; I took a couple tylenol earlier this morning. They helped a little.

Whisper - This is a crazy journey! Glad you are feeling better though ;)

Mells - During my first IVF cycle they increased my follistum so many times. It will help! This cycle because I wasn't a great responder to the meds, I will be taking 525iu of follistum. Hopefully the increase does the trick for you.

Ash - Enjoy your time now with funny movies, taking it easy; the hard part is over ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, glad you made it. Hopefully AF will show up soon.

MissPx, don't count yourself out just yet. As long as is brown it might be a good sign.

JDH, I'm sorry I don't know anything about 7dt. My dr only does 2,3,5. Your dr always knows what's best for you. Good luck!

Michelle I hope you start to feel better. I was told I could take Tylenol. I got headaches early in my cycle and its a little irritating.

Ash, I hate big pills as well. Yay for transfer tomorrow! 

EM, yay for tomorrow! I hope you start feeling better soon. I dunno about testing early I might do it over the weekend.

Whisper I'm glad the bloating is getting better. Yes one way or another we continue to worry!

Mells, hopefully the smalls ones will catch up. FX they all grow evenly.


----------



## wannabeprego

MissPx said:


> Thanks girls! I'm trying to follow who's where and doing what at each stage of your cycles but I think it might take me a little while to get on top of it all!!
> 
> I've had some brown spotting today but I hear that can be the result of the crinone gel - but still not a symptom in sight (except for bad headache which I think is also a side effect of the crinone). I don't think it's looking all that good but I'll do my best to stay positive til my OTD on Friday.
> 
> Oh well, I have 5 frosties that need a home, I guess one of them will be needed next cycle. Does anyone know if you need a break between IVF and FET cycles or can you go straight from one to the other?
> 
> My RE wasn't all that keen on doing stimulated IUI's back to back so I'm not sure if she'll let me do a FET straight after this cycle. Must call the clinic nurses tomorrow and ask them!
> 
> Hope you've all had something a little positive in your day....
> 
> MissPx

Welcome to the group!! :flower:Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!! But I am glad you have some frosties as an alternative for FET just in case!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/DTL%20Welcome/welcome-7.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

Miss - wel come to the group and good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so warm and bloated. I guess that's good. Tomorrow can't come soon enough. And I have to go to an election-watching party tonight :/


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH,unfortunatly I don't know much about a 7DT but I have my fingers crossed that everything will work out just fine and that you will get your BFP, and that your DR is doing what they thnk is the best!!!:dust::dust::dust:I do think if you have worries than you should talk to the DR and you can always do some research on google about 7 DT to see if it is a common option. :hugs:

@Firsttry, good luck with you ET tomorrow. I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:

@EM, I am glad to hear that you are feeling better!!! :hugs: Good luck with your ER tomorrow!!! I hope you have lots of healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Ash, I will be thinking of you tomorrow for your ET!!! Only one more day and you will be PUPO!!! Good luck to you!!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months, and that this frst cycle is a success!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

AFM, Well I got the internet connection problems fixed so I can get online more often again now. Thank goodness. I had to have one of the admin people that works in my mom's apartment community connect me to their network and give me the password. My mom lives in an assisted living facility and everyone who works here is very nice. 

AF still isn't here yet....sigh....:wacko::wacko::wacko::growlmad:My cycle is getting delayed and pushed back further and further beause AF hasn't arrived yet. DH took Thanksgiving week off and was coming up here to be with me the weekend before that week because he needs to give his :spermy: on the day of my Egg retrival, but at this rate he may need to take the last week of November off instead if AF doesnt hurry up and show soon!!! :dohh: I have been doing HPT's and they have all been BFN, so I don't think I am pregnant, I think AF is just being a pain in the butt....:growlmad:

My Gonal F meds are at my Fertility Office and arrived there today so I am happy about that, since there was that delay with the hurricane last week, so one less thing to worry about!!! Everyting is set to go now... I just need AF to show!!!

Other than that it is nice to visit with my Mom, I haven't seen her since Christmas time last year, so I was over due for a visit. I am going to visit with my sister later and tomorrow we are supposed to go shopping or get some lunch some where. My sister is helping me with my injections now since DH isn't here with me. She was a nurse before she had her kids so injections will be a breeze for her. :thumbup:

I had to order some more needlesfor my lupron since I am almost out of them. Luckily the needles are free so no cost there. Those are coming tomorrow.


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question girls..... *How many days late was your AF when you were on the lupron?? I know Ash mentioned she was late for AF due to lupron as well so if you can chime in on this too hun, and anyone else that had this happen can you share this info with me please? Grrrr... so annoying... most of the time my AF is 28 or 29 days, but not this month!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

*^^^^ And to add to my last post... *Did your DR tell you to do anything with your AF being late??? Other than just continue to do your lupron daily injections.... ??? If AF isnt here in a few more days I will call my DR's office and see what they suggest... hopefully it won't be much longer though... :dohh:


----------



## holdontohope

Just wanted to pop in and say :hi: I will do personals later :) 

I have been a little bit sad today.. Had to fill out some more consent forms and every single form kept saying "WE" "US" "PARTNERS".... I am very confident with my decision in doing this as a single woman.. But it is still hard to see that sometimes and think what a different experience this would be if someone was doing it with me.. I am not saying it would be better or worse... Just different. 

Anyways, on another note.. I came across a sperm donor that I absolutely fell in love with :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say :hi: I will do personals later :)
> 
> I have been a little bit sad today.. Had to fill out some more consent forms and every single form kept saying "WE" "US" "PARTNERS".... I am very confident with my decision in doing this as a single woman.. But it is still hard to see that sometimes and think what a different experience this would be if someone was doing it with me.. I am not saying it would be better or worse... Just different.
> 
> Anyways, on another note.. I came across a sperm donor that I absolutely fell in love with :happydance::winkwink:

If you feel that your right in your descion that's all that matters  I'm glad you found a sperm donor!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> *^^^^ And to add to my last post... *Did your DR tell you to do anything with your AF being late??? Other than just continue to do your lupron daily injections.... ??? If AF isnt here in a few more days I will call my DR's office and see what they suggest... hopefully it won't be much longer though... :dohh:

That I'm not sure. I didn't start lupron til after my period. Sorry I couldn't help. But I'm glad you made it safe and that you have working Internet! My computer is still messing up so doing all this by phone. I hope AF come soon!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well it's official I will be triggering tonight at 1030 and ER Thursday at 830 am. Then ET is Tuesday at 1245 in the afternoon. And my estrogen today was 3340 and all my follies grew nicely today on the ultra sound. Ready for thurs! I am nervous I will ovulate before they get them. I always think the worst things. 

Sorry hard to do personnels but I know it's a busy couple weeks on here!!! Good luck to all the ladies that have ER tom and good luck ash on ET!!! 

Also brown spitting could be implantation sounds like we will have a 3-3 BFP!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am glad you found a sperm donor that you are happy with!! :thumbup: You have to do what is best for you hun. I am sorry you are feeling down, big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: I am assuming that part of the reason why you are choosing this path now is because of your severe endo? I know I have a fear in the back of my head that since the surgery I had that removed my endo that it would grow back sooner than expected and affect my fertility and I don't want to have to repeat the surgery again so I know that was a big factor in me wanting to move forward with my IVF cycle much faster than if I didnt have the endo on top of male factor infertility.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, I am gad your estrogen levels look good now and you can move forward with trigger. Fingers crossed you will have lots of healthy eggs for your ER!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! 

Wanna - So happy you got the internet fixed at your moms place and that you're able to update us more! :) I hope AF comes soon for you but I told you, that stupid lupron can really mess things up! :haha: She'll come soon don't worry! At least your meds are at your doctors office so you don't have to stress about that.

On lupron my AF was about 3-4 days late. So not too bad, it should be there soon, stay patient :) If I were you I would just call them and let them know that AF is late and they'll decide on what to do. I told them that my period was late and they had me come in for an u/s and I think because they were (sorry TMI) messing around up there it made my flow come ... so annoying but yeah I would at least let them know! 

hold - I'm so sorry you're a bit sad today :hugs: I think you're a strong woman for doing this on your own and I do not think there is ANYTHING wrong with it!! I actually think it's quite amazing that you're an independent woman starting your own family! If I hadn't found my OH and I wanted a child I would be doing the same thing! Keep your head up, you're not alone! 

sweet - yay for triggering tonight!! How did they tell you when your transfer would be already? That's awesome! I wish they could have done that for me! I guess my doctors office likes to see how they grow before they decide? Who knows!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- they almost always do 5dt unless something is crazy that's going on. So whoooo knows I'm glad to know so I can make arrangements as my mom will be here to take are of me  I mean my DH is good and can but its my mommy  I also guess they have faith that my eggs will be great and te embryos will grow perfectly


----------



## Whisper82

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say :hi: I will do personals later :)
> 
> I have been a little bit sad today.. Had to fill out some more consent forms and every single form kept saying "WE" "US" "PARTNERS".... I am very confident with my decision in doing this as a single woman.. But it is still hard to see that sometimes and think what a different experience this would be if someone was doing it with me.. I am not saying it would be better or worse... Just different.
> 
> Anyways, on another note.. I came across a sperm donor that I absolutely fell in love with :happydance::winkwink:

Sorry you've been sad. I can definitely see how this process could be super tough without a partner. :hugs: But that is awesome that you've found a donor you like! :thumbup: 



Sweetness_87 said:


> Well it's official I will be triggering tonight at 1030 and ER Thursday at 830 am. Then ET is Tuesday at 1245 in the afternoon. And my estrogen today was 3340 and all my follies grew nicely today on the ultra sound. Ready for thurs! I am nervous I will ovulate before they get them. I always think the worst things.
> 
> Sorry hard to do personnels but I know it's a busy couple weeks on here!!! Good luck to all the ladies that have ER tom and good luck ash on ET!!!
> 
> Also brown spitting could be implantation sounds like we will have a 3-3 BFP!

Way to go on trigger! How exciting. Your meds will keep you from ovulating before you are supposed to. I am amazed at science and how these docs seem to know exactly how long it needs to be between trigger and retrieval. Don't worry - they've done this a bazillion times. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - well that's really awesome that they're already planning on a 5 day transfer!! I mean they both work but you're right it seems like they have faith that your eggs are going to grow great! good luck, can't wait to find out how they grow :)


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet - great to hear! Good Luck with ER Thursday!

Whisper - any updates on your beta numbers?

Hold - Don't be sad. I know it is probably difficult but this is going to be a beautiful moment in your life Hun and I for one am glad to share it with you! So see, you are not doing this alone. We are all right there with you Hun. :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wanna, I'm glad you got your internet back! Hopefully AF will show her face soon.

Sweetness, Yay for triggering! There's no one like mom to take care of you.

Hold, :hugs: what you are doing is great and you are doing it for you. You are going to be a great mom. I'm glad you found a donor.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## holdontohope

Want, Sweet, Wanna, Happy, Ash and Whisper- Thank you girls!!! :hugs: You all brought tears to my eyes! Thank you for your kind words and support :hugs:
I think today is just an "off" day for me and I have been full of emotions! I know everything will be worth it in the end, just wish this process was faster and less emotional! Thanks again :hugs: 

I hope everyone else is well! Looks like we have a week full of ER and ET :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

First, I apologize I haven't been keeping up with this post. School has been crazy and it's been tough not knowing enough about our schedule. Congrats to the BFPs and good luck to all those with ER and ETs this week!

We had our consultation with the IVF coordinator today. She was very sweet and informative. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur again, but this time around my dose of Follistim will be lowered and the Menopur raised a bit. They did say they'll show us how to mix the two meds together so I'll only be doing one shot a night, which is a definite plus!

What was really awesome was we were given 900ius of Follistim by my friend who had twins in August. She wouldn't accept any money from us for it! We were so thankful for her generosity, we did end up getting the babies a few cute outfits as a small thank you.

Also, while we were at the Dr's office, the IVF coordinator said they would be donating some Follistim to us as well! She also gave us 10 vials of Menopur for free! Now I'm not sure how much she's donating, but hey, we'll take whatever she wants to give us. She also mentioned that after transfer I'll be put on Crinone gel for the progesterone, so do dreaded PIO shots! Whoop whoop!

I did get some preliminary dates as well. On the 19th I have to go in for a hysterosopy, which she explained was a test to measure the uterus. I have to admit, I'm a bit nervous, but as DH so eloquently stated "You've had so much stuff done down there, this is going to be nothing."...Lol, gotta love men! I will go off BC on the 26th, and they've scheduled my baseline us for the 30th. I will also begin injections that night. I'll have follicle checks on 12-4 and 12-7, and after that the dates are iffy. ERs are all going to be between 12-6 and 12-16, with mine most likely being somewhere in the middle of that timeframe. It appears after our discussion that they only do 5 day transfers except for extreme cases, so ET would be between 12-11 and 12-21.

Which brings one Major area of concern for me. Last time we only had 13 mature eggs, and 9 fertilized. We only had 3 good ones on Day 3, with none left to freeze. I'm SOOOO worried that this will happen again, but I am trying my best to remain positive.

It appears with these dates we won't know either way by Christmas, which honestly is ok by me. 

I hope everyone is well. I will try to do a better job keeping up with this thread. Just know I'm sending you all positive vibes! :)


----------



## hockey24

Hey Lucie, I remember you from te February thread where we both ended up with BFN's. :-(. 

Don't worry about the hysteroscopy. I had one last week and its a very quick procedure. Certainly worth it to make sure the uterus is all clear and ready for implantation.

Sounds like your getting a nice hook up with meds too. 

Keep us posted on your progress! Fx'd for a BFP before New Years!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, Good luck with your hysteroscopy. :hugs: I am glad that you have a schedule planned for your December IVF now. That is great that you got your meds donated and your friend gave you some as well. Everything is so expensive so every little bit helps!!! :thumbup: I hope everything goes well with your upcoming surgery and required testing. Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope your December IVF cycle gives you a BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say :hi: I will do personals later :)
> 
> I have been a little bit sad today.. Had to fill out some more consent forms and every single form kept saying "WE" "US" "PARTNERS".... I am very confident with my decision in doing this as a single woman.. But it is still hard to see that sometimes and think what a different experience this would be if someone was doing it with me.. I am not saying it would be better or worse... Just different.
> 
> Anyways, on another note.. I came across a sperm donor that I absolutely fell in love with :happydance::winkwink:

Hello Hope,

I understand your frustration. When I was single and thought I was running out of time (36 yrs old), I struggled with whether to have a child on my own. And I got very close. However, in the end, I decided to freeze my eggs instead in order to give myself a bit more time to find my life partner. Amazingly, it actually happened! I met my husband about 3-4 weeks before my egg retrieval. He was the person who drove me to the procedure. And we were married 10 months later.

It's not the right choice for everyone and it might not even be an option for some people, but have you considered freezing your unfertilized eggs?

Best of luck!


----------



## Sweetness_87

LUCIE- goof luck this round! Thats awesome your friend gave you some meds! They are just sooooo expensive. Well this entire thing is. 

Ladies thank you so much for the support!! 

Also good luck again ladies for tomorrow its sooooo close


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie73821 said:


> First, I apologize I haven't been keeping up with this post. School has been crazy and it's been tough not knowing enough about our schedule. Congrats to the BFPs and good luck to all those with ER and ETs this week!
> 
> We had our consultation with the IVF coordinator today. She was very sweet and informative. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur again, but this time around my dose of Follistim will be lowered and the Menopur raised a bit. They did say they'll show us how to mix the two meds together so I'll only be doing one shot a night, which is a definite plus!
> 
> What was really awesome was we were given 900ius of Follistim by my friend who had twins in August. She wouldn't accept any money from us for it! We were so thankful for her generosity, we did end up getting the babies a few cute outfits as a small thank you.
> 
> Also, while we were at the Dr's office, the IVF coordinator said they would be donating some Follistim to us as well! She also gave us 10 vials of Menopur for free! Now I'm not sure how much she's donating, but hey, we'll take whatever she wants to give us. She also mentioned that after transfer I'll be put on Crinone gel for the progesterone, so do dreaded PIO shots! Whoop whoop!
> 
> I did get some preliminary dates as well. On the 19th I have to go in for a hysterosopy, which she explained was a test to measure the uterus. I have to admit, I'm a bit nervous, but as DH so eloquently stated "You've had so much stuff done down there, this is going to be nothing."...Lol, gotta love men! I will go off BC on the 26th, and they've scheduled my baseline us for the 30th. I will also begin injections that night. I'll have follicle checks on 12-4 and 12-7, and after that the dates are iffy. ERs are all going to be between 12-6 and 12-16, with mine most likely being somewhere in the middle of that timeframe. It appears after our discussion that they only do 5 day transfers except for extreme cases, so ET would be between 12-11 and 12-21.
> 
> Which brings one Major area of concern for me. Last time we only had 13 mature eggs, and 9 fertilized. We only had 3 good ones on Day 3, with none left to freeze. I'm SOOOO worried that this will happen again, but I am trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> It appears with these dates we won't know either way by Christmas, which honestly is ok by me.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. I will try to do a better job keeping up with this thread. Just know I'm sending you all positive vibes! :)

Lucie - Good luck this time around hun! Don't worry about the amount of embryos you get being simular to your first try. We had only 2 good embryos to transfer on our first try and 12 on our 2nd try. Difference was I think we went into the 2nd one without stress and with a "let the apples fall where they may" type of feeling. Not being stressed I think played a major role in helping us produce healthy embryos after retrieval.


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies,

worry over, i'm in at 11.45am today to have one/two put back, she never said. I'm so glad that i'm not waiting till Monday, I think I would have gone mad! Little worried that it means they're not very strong, but best to have them back where they belong. Will message you when I get back.

GL to those that are ER or ET today x


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> I did get some preliminary dates as well. On the 19th I have to go in for a hysterosopy, which she explained was a test to measure the uterus. I have to admit, I'm a bit nervous, but as DH so eloquently stated "You've had so much stuff done down there, this is going to be nothing."...Lol, gotta love men! I will go off BC on the 26th, and they've scheduled my baseline us for the 30th. I will also begin injections that night. I'll have follicle checks on 12-4 and 12-7, and after that the dates are iffy. ERs are all going to be between 12-6 and 12-16, with mine most likely being somewhere in the middle of that timeframe. It appears after our discussion that they only do 5 day transfers except for extreme cases, so ET would be between 12-11 and 12-21.
> 
> It appears with these dates we won't know either way by Christmas, which honestly is ok by me.

Hi Lucie! It looks like our schedules are super close! I haven't gotten my schedule yet as my Dr has been out of town, but the nurse said she will have it for me soon. I do know that the ER will be the week of Dec 10. He does them all in the same week. It will be nice to share our experiences during that time. :hugs:

I was freaking out because I got super sick on Sat and it turns out I have c. diff, a nasty infection of the "gut". I just got home from my 2nd trip to the ER since Sunday. Thankfully, the 2nd Dr gave me meds to help me sleep, eat and prevent the awful pain I was feeling. The infection was the result of the antibiotics I took a few weeks ago. It wiped out all the good bacteria, which allowed bad bacteria to take over. It's been awful. I finally ate some solid food today and hope to sleep tonight for the first time since Saturday. So far it seems that my IVF cycle will still be on track. I was so worried that this infection would screw everything up. 

Anyway, I read so many posts, I don't know where to begin with personals. Good luck to those doing the ER this week and Ash, good luck with your transfer. I can't wait to see all of your BFPs!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - Good luck ;)

Wanna - I am also on a 28 day cycle and was put on lupron. It took me being on lupron for 11 days before she came this IVF cycle and I started lupron on day 21. My first IVF cycle she came on day 8 of lupron. She will come, unfortunately you cannot predict when. I would still contact your FS and let them know; they may start you even before she shows.

Hold - I think what you are doing is amazing! Don't let it get you down that you are doing this since you are single; I am sure that when this all works out, you will not regret your decision :hugs:

Sweetness - Good luck with your ER :)

Lucie - YAY for getting all your dates and meeting with your FS. It is nice to have a plan and know when things will begin. 

I have my baseline this morning at 9:30; will be interested to see how many follies I have. Last cycle I had 13, so I am hoping for the same or more!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - good luck at your baseline!!

For those having ER hope you girls get lots of eggs :)


----------



## MoBaby

My lining check is tomorrow!!!! :)yay!! Then transfer in a week if looks okay!!


----------



## JDH1982

:happydance: I'm PUPO with twins -:baby::baby:

OTD is the 23rd November - feels like ages away, but just got to pray now 

Hope everyone else is OK :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, thanks for that info hun!!! :flower: I am glad to know I am not the only one that had AF come late from the lupron... sigh... such a pain!!!:growlmad:

@Mo, I am glad your transfer can stil be done!!! Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:

@JDH, Congrats on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed you get your BFP!! :dust::dust: Was the embryo transfer uncmfortable at all?? I heard one girl recommended asking for a volume before the embryo transfer. 

AFM, still no sign of AF yet!! :dohh: However my temps are coming down so that is good sign that AF should be here soon. I am going to hang out at my sister's house with her today because we can't go out to lunch and shopping since her son (aka my nephew) is home sick from school today. We are oing to try to go out for lunch tomorrow instead.


----------



## michelle01

YAY JDH!!! Nov 23 will be here before you know it; are you planning to test before that?

YAY Mobaby! Time is sure flying for everyone on this thread; you will be PUPO soon ;)

wanna - I know how frustrating it is not to get AF when you want her and then want her to stay away during certain times too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay for transfer next week! We're all going to PUPO together, it's going to be so awesome! :happydance: I love this thread, so much going on! 

JDH - yay for being PUPO! Stick baby stick! I won't be far behind you! 

wanna - I hope your AF comes soon so you can get started!


----------



## shar13

trying to catch up, this thread moves so fast when you cant check in everyday lol

sweetness- good luck tomorrow!!! your so close hope everything goes smooth! and lets bring on the TWW!!

JDH- Yayy! hope your relaxing today! and the next couple days!

wanna- hope that af comes soon for you, enjoy spending some family time... to keep your head clear :)

All new friends that have joined welcome!!! ope you have a easy, safe successful journey!!

AFM- my dr called yest. to ask if I wanted to do the accupuncture... i decided why not lol, she also called to tell me to continue all the active bcp until the 25th. She gave me my lit of meds and ordered them for me, she also gave me my round about dates... Im looking at ER on december 10th-13th and they said as of right now it looks like a 3 day transfer... i dont know why, ill ask when I got for my u/s and practice ET next wed!


----------



## JDH1982

ET was slightly uncomfortable but not anything that you can't cope with. Just felt like slight tummy ache. You'll be fine.

Will try and hold off till OTD I managed it before, but i'm a bit more of a POAS holic than last year!!

Gunna go rest and have a nap now, will come back on later


----------



## Mells54

Good luck to everyone today and this coming week! Can't wait to see lots of BFP!!!


----------



## michelle01

Already off to a better start this cycle! I have NO cycts; thank goodness! And I have 7 follies on the left, 10 on the right. Compared to my last cycle, I had 6 and 7, so I have 4 more starting this one. I think maybe the acupuncture is helping; only time will tell!


----------



## holdontohope

First- Thanks for sharing your positive story :) I will be freezing unfertilized eggs and embryos. But I am 100% for sure going to transfer 2 embryos. I have stage 4 endo that keeps progressing, so this could be my last chance to carry a baby. The reason I am not fertilizing all my eggs is so that I have options in the future, in case the rite person does come along. Good luck to you too!! 

JDH- glad everything went good!! Fingers crossed for you! :) 

Michelle- glad your u/s went well!! no cysts yay!!

Ash- how are you feeling? 

Mo- good luck on your lining check!

Wanna- hope AF comes for you soon!

Shar- yay for acupuncture! I love it :) 

Melis- good luck to you too! 

Lucie, Lotus and Hockey- Looks like we are all on the same cycle :happydance: :)
I started BCP October 13th
start Lupron November 13th
end BCP November 17th
u/s and start Stimming November 27th
est ER December 9th
est ET 5 days 

AFM- One thing I am confused about is hearing about all these baseline u/s... My FS didn't mention that.. I should be expecting a period to start somewhere between November 21st-24th.. But I am very irregular and I haven't had a period since July.. My FS said he expects me to have one and it will probably be heavy.. But since I have had bleeding problems in the past (where I have bled for months) FS said even if I don't have a period we will just go ahead with stimming. But does that mean that my lining would be really old for the transfer?? 
I also for sure am going to be transferring 2 embryos!! :):) excited about that! I was worried because of my age, he would only allow 1.


----------



## michelle01

hold - I have heard that even if you don't get a bleed they can still start your stimming. I just responded to a thread someone started with the exact same issue. I would trust your FS; if you do start AF, they usually bring you back on CD2, 3 or 4 to see how things look. I am sure all will work out and YAY about transferring 2 :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Lucie, good luck! December will be here before you know it!

Mobaby, best of luck tomorrow! You'll be PUPO soon!

Yay JDH you are PUPO! Nov 23 will be here soon!

Wanna, hopefully AF is around the corner!

:wohoo: Michelle! That is a great number!

Ash, today is the day! You'll be PUPO!

Hold, I have long periods too and the Dr didn't say they would be a problem. Maybe your Dr is waiting for your period to have you do an u/s!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - yay for no cysts! I'm so happy everything is already looking better this cycle! :happydance:

hold - I'm feeling 100% back to normal from my ER, just waiting to leave for my ET! :happydance: The baseline ultrasound is just to see what's going on before stimming but since your AF tends to be weird I really don't know how that's going to work buuuuut what I can say is that my period before I started stiming was late and I called them and they said to come in and have the u/s to see what was happening and if everything looks okay down there that we would start stiming anyways even though I didn't get my period yet. I think you'll be okay! FX'd! The doctors definitely know what they're doing and I don't think it's uncommon so good luck :hugs:

happy - I know I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Gl ash!!!!


----------



## JDH1982

GL Ash!! xx


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Ash ;)


----------



## want2conceive

Congrat's JDH on being PUPO! 

Good luck to everyone else that is doing ER or ET this week! There are a bunch of you! Let's all get BFP in this thread ladies!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> ET was slightly uncomfortable but not anything that you can't cope with. Just felt like slight tummy ache. You'll be fine.
> 
> Will try and hold off till OTD I managed it before, but i'm a bit more of a POAS holic than last year!!
> 
> Gunna go rest and have a nap now, will come back on later

Thanks for the info I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Already off to a better start this cycle! I have NO cycts; thank goodness! And I have 7 follies on the left, 10 on the right. Compared to my last cycle, I had 6 and 7, so I have 4 more starting this one. I think maybe the acupuncture is helping; only time will tell!

That's super exciting! I'm glad it's all looking better. ESP no cysts!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- Goodluck! It's going to be a BFP I can feel it 

Shar- I thought you disappeared  also Goodluck on getting started with everything 

Mo- how you doing?

Hold- sorry this is all so confusing and difficult. It's def no fun.


----------



## Sweetness_87

I had a crazy dream last night. I normally don't have dreams anyway. But they did the ER sat them all in a dish poured DH swimmers all over them left them out and came back five min later and said none of them are getting inside you have an egg disease and threw all my eggs in the biohazard trash!! It was terrible.


----------



## shar13

sweet- thats such a horrible dream!! you can tell this stuff is on our minds too much lol...

i didnt dissapear but we are still without power from sandy, and just had to evacuate for the noreastern that is hitting us as we speak, so its been a fun week lol. I cant wait to be back in my home in my own bed lol

Ash- good luck today!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet - I hope you don't have any more nightmares like that. Dreams sometimes have other meanings then what they seem though. It may not be a negative dream even if it looks like it was. Maybe it's showing you that all your eggs that can't fertilize are already behind you and you are ready to move forward with fertile eggs!

Have you tried to look in a dream dictionary to see?


----------



## want2conceive

I have a couple of updates on me:

Ok first, I got results for my 3rd blood test(on day 18)today. It cameback with a Beta HCG of 3,120! :happydance: So, I went to the Dr. Office and did an ultrasound. We were able to see an embryo. I am so happy right now. I can't even explain it in words because wanting this to happen for 8yrs is a long time. I'm glowing so much right now!


Second, I got a call from my manager at work making me an offer. She will let me work cashier only(sitting down) for my whole shift. So no standing in the check-in counter and no having to ask people to pick up the luggage because I can't. All I would be doing is checking out luggage/ticket upgrade fees. Also I can wrk the afternoon shift so I would be working from noon to 8pm and not have to wake up at 3am for the morning shift. Also, not working the morning shift I wouldn't have to deal with those bad apples I was talking about earlier. Even said I can pick my days off. I told them I would go back but didn't promise if it will be for a week or a month, or whatever. I want to try it out and see. If I feel like it's not going to work then we'll go back to plan A(leave work). Another factor in me returning to try is that if I wait to leave in December instead of now is that I would get the end of year bonus which would help us. I am going to do what's best for our baby though so if I feel it may affect my pregnancy after I return I won't hesitate one second to leave again.


----------



## michelle01

want - What amazing news for both your beta and seeing your embryo!! And how awesome with your job :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks so much everyone for the good luck! I just got back. We transferred two, one excellent quality and one good quality (it was just a little bit behind the excellent one) so the doctor said the odds of twins are 25% but we did it! I'm excited now and looking forward to finding out if it worked or not. I'm going to lay down for a bit and let these babies snuggle up. It's snowing like CRAZY here and my doctor said no bed rest if I don't want but that I should take it easy and just do things that I love to do, no stressors. So we walked home in the snow, I had an umbrella and drain boots so it was kinda fun :) and beautiful! 

Oh and I got a picture of my embryos that were transferred so I'll post that later. Also, we may have 2 frosty's but we have to see tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Here's the picture! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks so much everyone for the good luck! I just got back. We transferred two, one excellent quality and one good quality (it was just a little bit behind the excellent one) so the doctor said the odds of twins are 25% but we did it! I'm excited now and looking forward to finding out if it worked or not. I'm going to lay down for a bit and let these babies snuggle up. It's snowing like CRAZY here and my doctor said no bed rest if I don't want but that I should take it easy and just do things that I love to do, no stressors. So we walked home in the snow, I had an umbrella and drain boots so it was kinda fun :) and beautiful!
> 
> Oh and I got a picture of my embryos that were transferred so I'll post that later. Also, we may have 2 frosty's but we have to see tomorrow.

Yay I'm soooooo excite for you!! I can't wait to see the photos. Also did you look your doctor up on the sart website? I totally forgot bout that thingy


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - thanks! And yes, I've been reading SART like for the past week to keep up my PMA! :haha: I'll link it .. it's pretty interesting. I narrow the search results down to people who are unexplained infertility and the twin rate it crazy! 

https://www.sartcorsonline.com/rptCSR_PublicMultYear.aspx?ClinicPKID=2088 

The twin birth rate ... 41.5% is insane but I can't wait!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Here's the picture!
> 
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg

That's crazy how they look. Which is the excellent one?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Excellent is on the left so you can see that they're not that far off from one another.


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Sweet - great to hear! Good Luck with ER Thursday!
> 
> Whisper - any updates on your beta numbers?
> 
> Hold - Don't be sad. I know it is probably difficult but this is going to be a beautiful moment in your life Hun and I for one am glad to share it with you! So see, you are not doing this alone. We are all right there with you Hun. :hugs:

Unfortunately I will not get an update for two more weeks, when we go in for our first ultrasound. So um....my first beta, at 17 dpo (or 14 days past transfer), was 1342. Crazy high! The nurse said it is nothing to worry about nor is a high beta necessarily a predictor for multiples. She said lots of women can have a high beta like that. Sounds like it can vary like crazy from woman to woman even if there is only one baby in there. Still -I am hoping everything is ok in there! 

Want - That is cool your work is giving you some options! That would be nice to have some extra money!

Gratz to everyone else who is doing ER and ET! I just know there are some awesome times in store for everyone!


----------



## michelle01

YAY for a great beta Whisper! I would not worry, I have heard high betas with one little one and others with low betas having twins. It is a great number :)

Congrats Ash on being PUPO; awesome pics ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, Congrats on your increasing betas!!! :happydance: That is great news that you got a less strenous job offer, hopefully it will work out for you, so you can have a little extra $$ to help save up for baby!! :thumbup:

@Ash, congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Thanks for showing us your embryos!!! They are so neat looking!!! It is just so amazing that something so tiny can grow into a baby!!! 

@Whisper, congrats on your great beta numbers!!! :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## FirstTry

So, we got 9 eggs. That's not the best IVF cycle, but considering that this was supposed to be an IUI cycle, I think it's pretty good. Tomorrow, we'll find out how many are mature and, more importantly, how many fertilized.

FX'd!

And congrats to Ash and the other ladies that had ER today (and tomorrow).


----------



## wannabeprego

@First Try, I think that is a great number hun, especially considering that you weren't even going to do IVF originally!!:thumbup: Fingers crossed that most of those turn into healthy embryos!!! Good luck hun!! :dust::dust:

AFM, WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have never been so excited to see light brown CM when I whipe!!! It is a sign that AF should arrive full flow by tomorrow I would guesstimate!! I thought AF was on her way because my cramps were horrible today!! Hopefully tomorrow I will have full flow and I can call my dr office to schedule my baseline ultrasound finally!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First, that is a great number! I can only imagine how many you would have if it was a full IVF.

Wanna, :wohoo: so glad you can get started!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay first! I think that's good since its an iui conversion!! Thats a great #!Fx for good fert!!


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks wanna, whisper n Michelle!

Whisper - Congrat's on your awesome beta!

Ash - Congrat's on ER. Those look awesome!

First - Congrat's on ER. 9 is a great number. You only need one good one.

Baby dust to all: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash,I am so excited for you hun!!! :happydance: Quick question, did you have any discomfort when you had the embryo transfer, or was it pretty easy for the most part??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Want - thanks! And congrats on your beta!!!

Wanna - when the doctor was cleaning my cervix it was uncomfortable but not painful and then when they put the catherer in I had some cramping but it was all very bearable. I was so happy after since the ER was kinda uncomfortable afterwards comin out of that same room and not being in any pain felt GREAT!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - yay for 9 eggs :happydance: can't wait to find out how many fertilized!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- do you have any to freeze?

Mich- how you doing 

Want and whisper sooooooo glad your betas have increased I'm so excited!

Tcmc- where are ya chica? 

Mells- how r u?

First try- that's awesome that's a lot of eggs! ESP for not trying for IVF. 

Wanna- I'm happy AF is coming!!!!!!!


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies! sorry i have been MIA had an assignment due in for college and left it until the last minute so was stressing out over that, but its done now and handed in last night thank god!!:happydance: although she handed us another 2 but they arent due til december so il work on them soon enough i'm having a rest today:sleep:

Congrats to the ladies with their much deserved BFPs and for those of you who are now PUPO!!:happydance::happydance: cant wait to see ur BFPs flashing up here soon.

Sooooo tomorrow is D-day so to speak, i start Gonal-f injections tomorrow starting out on 225iu im not to worried about giving myself the injection but more so about the sting that usually comes after the medicine goes in :haha: The sprays aren't making me sick anymore so thats a good thing i am still very emotional and can cry at the least wee thing :cry: but better out than in i say:haha:bleeding has stopped:happydance: just a few lower abdominal cramps but very fleeting so no big deal there. hot flushes i have been having quite a few of those :blush:

Anyway i don't care i will take it all 10 times over if it means at the end of it all we will have a little:baby: of our own after all these years:hugs:

i hope all you ladies are well will try to catch up a little later, right now i have to go take my son to school:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

I'm sitting here it 305 in the morning I can't sleep as usual having some cramping making me nervous that I'm going to ovulate before the doc gets my eggs. Ughhhhhhhhh so stressful.


----------



## tcmc

Sweetness_87 said:


> I'm sitting here it 305 in the morning I can't sleep as usual having some cramping making me nervous that I'm going to ovulate before the doc gets my eggs. Ughhhhhhhhh so stressful.

Aww i will prob be exactly the same:wacko: but everything will be ok the docs have it all timed so that everything does what it should when it should:hugs: try to relax as much as possible and hopefully get some sleep and GL with ER i will be thinking of u :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks I needed that. Just getting super emotional lately. Just don't like the unknown factor.


----------



## tcmc

we are all in the same boat, im sure in 2 weeks time when its my turn i will be on here freaking out about 1 thing or other as well and need some one to reassure me:hugs: at least when they knock u out u will get some sleep :haha: :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

first - congrats on 9 eggs that's a great number, can't wait to find out how many have fertilized!

Sweet - it's totally normal to freak out, I did over everything, but i'm sure you'll be fine hun.

whisper - what an awesome Beta!!

wanna - yay for AF!

AFM - just chilling with my puppy, praying little embies are snuggling in xx


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> I'm sitting here it 305 in the morning I can't sleep as usual having some cramping making me nervous that I'm going to ovulate before the doc gets my eggs. Ughhhhhhhhh so stressful.

Don't worry those pains are normal. It's because of the meds so if anything the pain should be comforting you that the meds are working. I had really bad cramping before and after ER and ET and nurse told me I wasn't drinking enough water. So I started drinking more and it helped. Still had bad cramping bad not as bad as before. So maybe try and drink more water. It should help.


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone, thanks for the good luck wishes! I had my ER yesterday and I got 8 eggs!! I was expecting less or even zero since I only have one ovary so I'm pretty happy with that number. I was the first retrieval of the day and it took the RE more than double the time it normally does due to having to navigate around the large cysts on my ovary. I cried in the recovery room because I was so happy to make it this far. I always had it in the back of my heard that I was going to get canceled before making it to retrieval. I was in a lot of pain yesterday but managed it pretty well with Tylenol. I was so groggy from the anesthesia that I slept most the day yesterday. I should get my fertilization report back sometime today. 

Sweetness - good luck today!! I had those same cramping feelings and worries that I had already ovulated but the meds they give you keep from you from ovulating. 

Everyone else good luck today and tomorrow! I will try to do personals later.


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats Em that's brill!!

Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization xx


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the good luck wishes! I had my ER yesterday and I got 8 eggs!! I was expecting less or even zero since I only have one ovary so I'm pretty happy with that number. I was the first retrieval of the day and it took the RE more than double the time it normally does due to having to navigate around the large cysts on my ovary. I cried in the recovery room because I was so happy to make it this far. I always had it in the back of my heard that I was going to get canceled before making it to retrieval. I was in a lot of pain yesterday but managed it pretty well with Tylenol. I was so groggy from the anesthesia that I slept most the day yesterday. I should get my fertilization report back sometime today.
> 
> Sweetness - good luck today!! I had those same cramping feelings and worries that I had already ovulated but the meds they give you keep from you from ovulating.
> 
> Everyone else good luck today and tomorrow! I will try to do personals later.

Congrats, Em! I'm so happy for you. I hope lots of them fertilize and you continue on the path to having a healthy baby!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweetness - Yesterday they told me that two of them were still growing but were slower. They told me that they were going to watch them grow until today and if they survived they would freeze them ... so I guess I should hear from them today if they survived. I was nervous too because I was having cramping while in the waiting room but they do know what they're doing like tcmc said so just stay positive! We're all rooting for you :hugs:

JDH - I'm doing the same, hanging with my pup, knitting and trying to send these embryos sticky vibes! Are you nervous ... ? I am!

Em - I'm so happy you got 8 eggs! I'm soo looking forward to your fert report! I need something to take my mind off of my embryos! Update us as soon as you can and feel better soon! 

tcmc - yay for starting stims! Are you excited? Nervous?

AFM - just sitting around! :) I'm sitting up but I'm relaxing so I think that should be okay. I don't want to be in bed anymore because it's starting to hurt my back.


----------



## michelle01

First - That is a great number of eggs! I got 9 on my first cycle, 10 on my second; my first one started out with a BFP, so remember you only need one!!!

Em - YAY for 8 eggs! Rest up now ;)

Ash - Just keep taking it easy and hope those little ones snuggle in ;)

Sweetness - What you are feeling is normal! Good luck today!!! I am doing good; have my DH's SA today, then acu tonight :)

wanna - YAY for AF :)

tcmc - YAY for us both starting together! I think I start tonight or tomorrow; just have to wait until I get my call later today to let me know.

one, hockey, lucie - How are you girls doing??

Good luck Mobaby with your lining check today!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girls!

Went to my scan this morning.... so the U/S tech comes in and says I hope today is my day for endometrial lining scans because yesterday was not... Great that makes me feel so comfortable with her! Well, she scans a couple parts and finds the thickness part to be at 7.5mm, which the nurse said is good so scheduled me for Friday the 16th for the FET!!! :) But I am very worried about the scan because one measurement was only 6mm and the next was 7.5mm.. Well if she isnt comfortable doing the endometrial lining scans WHY the heck is she working at a fertility clinic?? I am worried she did it wrong or something. Ugh. She took pics so I am assuming my dr will read them and make sure all is fine and dandy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay for transfer on Friday! That's my beta day! Goodness this thread has so much going on! I wouldn't worry too much since your doctor will look over it! FX'd for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, I am glad your lining looks good despite the lab tech seeming unsure. :thumbup: I think you should call your DR's office and ask to speak to your DR about the ultrasound results if you have concerns. I hope the thicker measurement was the correct one hun. Good luck with your FET cycle!!! :dust::dust: I know when I have had ultrasounds/ x-rays done in the past the DR was the only one allowed to give me the results, even if a tech performed the ultrasound. 

@EM, that is wonderful that you had 8 eggs!! I am so happy for you hun!! :happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed you get lots of healthy embryos out of those eggs!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

@Sweetness, Big hugs to you hun!! I am sorry you are upset, I am sure everything will be alright, I am sure your DR's have everything scheduled to make sure they will get your eggs on time. Big hugs to you hun and good luck to you!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:

@Tcmc, I should start stims tomorrow so it sounds like we will be on a similar schedule
!! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle,:dust::dust::dust: I am glad to hear that you are feeling good despite being emotional!! :thumbup: Good luck with your college classes!! 




AFM,Well today is officially CD1, Aunt flow has arrived full flow and my baseline ultrasound and blood work is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon at 1:15!!! :happydance::happydance: WOOOO HOOO!!! We are finally getting the show on the road!!! I am going to ask how many follicles they see so I can get an idea of how many eggs I could have although I know once I start stimulating it should be alot more than what is showing on the baseline!! :thumbup: They should give me the green light to start stimulating tomorrow and my dosage/ directions on the stimulating injections tomorrow at my appointment as well. Wish me luck girls!! :winkwink:


----------



## JDH1982

ashknowsbest said:


> Sweetness - Yesterday they told me that two of them were still growing but were slower. They told me that they were going to watch them grow until today and if they survived they would freeze them ... so I guess I should hear from them today if they survived. I was nervous too because I was having cramping while in the waiting room but they do know what they're doing like tcmc said so just stay positive! We're all rooting for you :hugs:
> 
> JDH - I'm doing the same, hanging with my pup, knitting and trying to send these embryos sticky vibes! Are you nervous ... ? I am!
> 
> Em - I'm so happy you got 8 eggs! I'm soo looking forward to your fert report! I need something to take my mind off of my embryos! Update us as soon as you can and feel better soon!
> 
> tcmc - yay for starting stims! Are you excited? Nervous?
> 
> AFM - just sitting around! :) I'm sitting up but I'm relaxing so I think that should be okay. I don't want to be in bed anymore because it's starting to hurt my back.


I am super nervous, I have been TTC for nearly 8 years and am so desperate for this that I can't imagine what i'll do if it never happens. I've just sat and cried for about 2 hours, which i think is partly to do with worry and partly that it's all over now and the meds have messed with my emotions so much that i'm finally releasing it :thumbup:

A good cry does us good sometimes :flower: and I do feel better for it, but i'm sure there will be many more tears to come :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - I would think the dr will read the results; what a nightmare with the tech. I would let your dr know about that.

JDH - I know this whole process can be so emotional; think positive...I am sure you will get your BFP ;)

Wanna - YAY!!! We will be starting the same time for stims!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm on my phone so will write more later but I'm using a heating pad on my butt/back where the PIO shots go. Do you girls think that's okay? I know I'm not allowed to use it in the front near my uterus but maybe where I'm using it is okay?


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Mobaby - I would think the dr will read the results; what a nightmare with the tech. I would let your dr know about that.
> 
> JDH - I know this whole process can be so emotional; think positive...I am sure you will get your BFP ;)
> 
> Wanna - YAY!!! We will be starting the same time for stims!!!

Very cool!!! :thumbup: We will be cycle buddies!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH, Awwwwww, Big hugs to you hun!!!!! :hugs::hugs: I am hoping and praying that this cycle will bring you your BFP!!! All of us girl are cheering you on!!!!!! :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm on my phone so will write more later but I'm using a heating pad on my butt/back where the PIO shots go. Do you girls think that's okay? I know I'm not allowed to use it in the front near my uterus but maybe where I'm using it is okay?

Hmm.. I am sorry hun, I am not sure.. I am assuming you are calling your DR's office to ask and find out?? Sorry the PIO shots are hurting your bottom so much!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks huns, I do feel better now and have decided it's time for PMA!

I can't do anything now anyway, what will be will be, just got to stay positive and hope. I haven't drank alcohol for nearly 4 years, don't smoke, try and eat right, (but I do like crips!!) so it's out of my hands now, i've done pretty much all I can do.

You girls are amazing to have to talk to, I think i'd go mad without you all. Here's to this being the luckiest thread ever with 100% success xx


----------



## holdontohope

Ash- I am not sure about the heating pad. All I know is heating pads and hot baths are the way I deal with pain, so I made sure to ask FS about them and he told me as soon as I start stimming, I was not allowed to use either one of them until my blood test. But as we know all doctors are different! 
I absolutely love your picture of you embryos!! :) So amazingly beautiful to be able to see that!!

Em- get plenty of rest and can't wait to hear about your fertilization report!! 

Sweet- good luck today!! Hope everything goes well! 

JDH- having a good cry is all part of this process!! :hugs: I held everything in for months until the day I met my FS, and then I was an emotional wreck :blush: 

Wanna- I am glad you got AF!! Good luck for your baseline! 

Happy- how are you doing? 

Mo- YAY for your transfer on Friday!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you :) I am not sure about lining.. All of my u/s will be performed by my FS only. Is the tech like a nurse at your clinic? 

FIrst- congrats on 9 eggs!!! that sounds wonderful! 

tcmc and michelle- good luck starting injections!

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs: 

AFM: 4 days left until I start Lupron :happydance: I feel like I have been waiting for forever!!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - I am not sure about that; I would call your FS and ask them about using the heating pad. Sorry you are having so much pain :hugs:

hold - YAY for starting lupron soon ;)


----------



## MoBaby

hold: no the person doing the scan is a registered ultrasound tech (infertility)... this is not the first time she has done something like this. Before my last cycle she told me something was wrong with my endometrium and I would have to have it fixed before IVF, etc... well nothing was wrong with it, just I had a big fibroid that needed to be removed. So I was not thrilled when she walked in. I wish my dr did all the scans.


----------



## Mells54

Just got back from my second US and labs. I'm not feeling too positive about things, although they saw 3 good sized follicules and some medium ones with about 8 total. They increased my menopur and I start ganirelix tonight as well. Since this is the first IVF cycle for us, I'm not sure if this is a good start or not so good. Of course my doc is on vacation this week, and the other doc doing the monitoring isn't very insightful, my guess is bc he doesn't really know my whole history. I'm just so worried that my cycle is going to get cancelled at some point. 
Sorry for the rant just feeling really overwhelmed with this process and so many unknowns.
Glad to see so many positive posts and it makes me feel happy to know I'm not going this alone.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies kinda disappointed. I had more then 8 eggs but doc said I had 8 good quality and good size eggs. I just pray that all them fertilize or that I won't have just one left to transfer. Blahhhh I actually cried when he told me that. But he said the average of good quality they like 5-9 and that its more about quality and not quantity and sometimes with more eggs the quality isn't te best so he made me feel a little better ..... Thanks ladies for your support you all are wonderful and very much appreciated. I will do personnels later


----------



## michelle01

Mells - Don't give up hope, even with 8 follicles, more can/will show up during stimming and you only need one to make this process work! :hugs:

Sweetness - Oh hun, this whole process is just so overwhelming and 8 is really a great number!!! I cannot wait to hear your fertilisation report :hugs:

I got the call...stimming starts tomorrow morning :) First appt is Monday morning! Glad all our testing is done and we got the go ahead to start.


----------



## Whisper82

Mells54 said:


> Just got back from my second US and labs. I'm not feeling too positive about things, although they saw 3 good sized follicules and some medium ones with about 8 total. They increased my menopur and I start ganirelix tonight as well. Since this is the first IVF cycle for us, I'm not sure if this is a good start or not so good. Of course my doc is on vacation this week, and the other doc doing the monitoring isn't very insightful, my guess is bc he doesn't really know my whole history. I'm just so worried that my cycle is going to get cancelled at some point.
> Sorry for the rant just feeling really overwhelmed with this process and so many unknowns.
> Glad to see so many positive posts and it makes me feel happy to know I'm not going this alone.

Hmmm - when I went in for my first monitoring, my RE said he was looking for just six follicles total and that would be fine to move forward. I think eight is plenty. I wouldn't worry about it. They may even find more as you go along. :hugs:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies kinda disappointed. I had more then 8 eggs but doc said I had 8 good quality and good size eggs. I just pray that all them fertilize or that I won't have just one left to transfer. Blahhhh I actually cried when he told me that. But he said the average of good quality they like 5-9 and that its more about quality and not quantity and sometimes with more eggs the quality isn't te best so he made me feel a little better ..... Thanks ladies for your support you all are wonderful and very much appreciated. I will do personnels later

Sorry you are disappointed Sweetness. :hugs: But eight good quality is super! We had 10 that were mature/good and all but one fertilyzed (and we have some pretty major sperm problems). I bet everything will be ok. I know we all want tons left over, but all you really need is one. And that one could make you so totally happy. You'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies kinda disappointed. I had more then 8 eggs but doc said I had 8 good quality and good size eggs. I just pray that all them fertilize or that I won't have just one left to transfer. Blahhhh I actually cried when he told me that. But he said the average of good quality they like 5-9 and that its more about quality and not quantity and sometimes with more eggs the quality isn't te best so he made me feel a little better ..... Thanks ladies for your support you all are wonderful and very much appreciated. I will do personnels later

Have you had ER today or do you mean you had 8 follicles? Because follicles can contain more than 1 egg, so i think that's a great number. Last cycle I had 9 follicles but we got 8 eggs and not every follicle had an egg. 

And it really is quality over quantity hun, I know you worry about them fertilizing and surviving, coz I did, but they'll be fine, you'll see.

:hugs:


----------



## Em260

Ash - congrats on your two embies!! They are beautiful!! I think you should check with your Dr. about the heating pad. 

Hold - I think you are making such a smart decision. You will never regret your decision and you are so strong to go through this! :hugs: Congrats on finding a donor! 

Want - that is great news that your job is being so flexible! Congrats on your 2nd beta too :)

tcmc - yay for starting stims today!! It will go so fast now that you've started. I feel like I blinked and the stimming part was over and it was time for ER. 

Michelle - so excited you are starting tomorrow!! I hope your acupuncture today is very relaxing. I meant to try it this cycle but then my clinic closed during the hurricane and I never got around to finding an outside one. Let me know how you like it. I might try for the next round. 

Whisper - congrats on your beta! That is a strong number!!

Firsttry - congrats on getting 9 eggs!! That is amazing considering you had a converted IUI cycle! 

Mo - sorry about that u/s tech. I had to deal with a really insensitive/incompetent one too while getting my cysts scanned at my Oncologist's office. Just try not to let her flippant little comments get to you. :hugs: 

JDH - I've realized during this process that sometimes I just need to cry. I've never been a big crier but it feels so good to let it all out. 

Wanna - yayy for AF starting!! 

Mells - it's still really early and a lot will change between this ultrasound and trigger. Keep the hope alive!

Sweetness - I'm sorry you're disappointed but 8 is a great number! My RE really stresses quality over quantity too. But it's normal to feel disappointed when you're expecting something else. :hugs: One thing that has really made me feel positive about things is to go through the IVF success thread and realize that all of those women with BFPs have every different combination of eggs retrieved/fertliized possible. So it can happen no matter what. It's hard though not to think higher numbers equal better success but that's not always the case. Here is the thread: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html

I think I got everyone but sorry if I missed anyone! This thread moves so fast!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hold - yay for starting lupron in 4 days! It's always so exciting to start!!

mells - sorry you're feeling down :hugs: Keep your head up and even though that doctor doesn't know your history I'm sure he still knows what he's doing to some extent. Just keep the faith that everything will work out!

sweet - I'm sorry you're feeling disappointed :hugs: 8 follicles is good, especially because they were all good quality. I had 25 and only 10 were good quality :( I would much rather have smaller amounts that were good quality then a bunch, remember quality over quantity :hugs:! 

Michelle - yay for starting to stim tomorrow! Everyone is just so busy on this thread! I can't wait to see lots of BFP's! 

Em - thanks! Is that your dog in your picture? So cute! 

AFM - I didn't call about the heating pad, i just looked it up online and I can use it at long as it's not over my uterus so that's good news. I used it for a while but it didn't seem to help much. I'm not in a lot of pain normally it must have just been this shot this morning ... weird! I also got a call from my doctor a few minutes ago and he said out of the two embryos that we didn't transfer yesterday one survived but it's not GREAT quality so he didn't suggest freezing it since I have more fresh cycles covered by my insurance company. He said he still thinks we're not going to need to do another and that there is a good chance that I will achieve pregnancy this time around but he wanted to be up front with me and not just charge us 1000$ for a crappy embryo. So, I'm a little sad that I do not have any frosty's but ... it is what it is, I'm still trying to stay positive! I'm hoping that I won't even need to do a another fresh cycle for my first child anyways! :)


----------



## michelle01

Ash - I am sorry you do not have any frosties. You have other cycles covered, so as they do the cycles, they learn more about how you respond to the meds, etc... So I am sure this one is going to give you your BFP :) And you have others to use if you need them!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks michelle! Definitely not something to cry over but just a tad bit disappointing. I'll forget about it all if I get that bfp! :)


----------



## FirstTry

I got the report...of 9 eggs, 8 were mature and 6 fertilized! We have 6 embryos! Yay!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - yay for 6 embryos! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Hey Ash, yeah that's my little Chihuahua Chloe :). Sorry about your frostie but it's great that you have more cycles covered by insurance and I just know you're going to get your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## Em260

Congrats First!!


----------



## Whisper82

Ash - You will be a better incubator than any petri dish! Let's hope for a BFP! But that is awesome you have more fresh cycles just in case. 

First - Wow! That is pretty cool. Way to go! When are you doing ET?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ladies ladies thanks again so much you guys are awesome I feel better after reading your lovely words and advice. I'm glad I have you guys through all this

Again I will do personnels later I'm laying on the couch In some pain. Most like pressure and feels like some is twisting my female insides 


Again you guys are awesome baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls! 

Em - do you take your dog to the park often, any off leash parks?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mells, I am sorry you arent happy with the number of follies you saw in your scan. i am glad that your DR is reacting quickly to try to help increase your numbers though. Fingers crossed the medication changes/increase result in more eggs for your ER. As some of the other girls have mentioned, you can end up with more eggs than the number of follies you are seeing in the ultrasound. Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:

@Sweetness, fingers crossed that the majority of eggs develop into healthy embryos!! :hugs: Good luck to you!!! My dr said it was normal for a women to have anywhere from 6 to 20 eggs, so I think the number you got seems good. And like many of the other girls have said all it takes is one healthy embryo!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks girls!
> 
> Em - do you take your dog to the park often, any off leash parks?

I take them to the Central Park a lot since we live so close. I have two Chihuahuas, the other one is a little boy named Mateo :). Do you have dogs? I take them to this grassy area behind Wollman Rink (the ice skating rink in the southeast corner of the park) that is sort of an unofficial dog park. It's fenced in so everyone lets their dogs off leash but you're not really supposed to unless it's before 9am or after 8pm I think.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ladies ladies thanks again so much you guys are awesome I feel better after reading your lovely words and advice. I'm glad I have you guys through all this
> 
> Again I will do personnels later I'm laying on the couch In some pain. Most like pressure and feels like some is twisting my female insides
> 
> 
> Again you guys are awesome baby dust to everyone!!!!

I'm glad you're feeling better. I found that the anesthesia meds made me feel especially sad yesterday. I know that's a side effect of narcotics in general. Good idea to take it easy on the couch.


----------



## wannabeprego

@First Try, Congrats on your embryos!!! Those are great numbers hun!! Good luck for the ET!!! :dust::dust:

@Ash, sorry you didn't get any frosties. :hugs::hugs: But I have everything crossed that you won't need them because you will be getting your BFP!! :dust::dust: You also have a back up plan with another covered fresh cycle either way, so everything is going to be alright hun either way this is going to work out for you!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Em, your little dog is such a cutie!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

WOW, this thread moves so fast... well I was trying to type up my previous post, their was already like 5 new posts...LOL... So much going on, and so exciting... Fingers crossed for all of us that there are tons more BFP's in our futures!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - Such a cute name! I have one dog named Rupert, he's a pomeranian mixed with a toy sheltie, they're called poshie or shelterian. He loooved to play with other dogs so I normally bring him to this off leash dog park on 12th ave and 54th street since I live on 54th and 8th it's really close :) I've been wanting to bring him to central park but I don't really know where to bring him there where I can let him off his leash. I'll have to try out that area you were talking about! 

wanna - thanks girl!! I know that it will work out eventually but it's just stressful because the whole process is long and .. uncomfortable. But I will be okay and I could have it worse!


----------



## Em260

I got my fert report. 7 out of 8 fertilized!! One egg was overcooked. So we have 7 embryos:happydance: I thought I posted it on here but I think I only put it in my TTC journal. I'm trying to multitask today and catch on a million emails and my head is all over the place. 

We still have a long way to go. They need it to make it to day 5 to be frozen. The Embryologist will call on Saturday with an update on how they're doing. DH and I are so so happy we've made it this far!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - that's awesome!! Congrats :happydance: Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay everyone!! So many exciting things!!!! Em, first, sweetness!! Congrats!!

Ash sorry no frosties!!


----------



## Em260

Ash - thanks! I love Rupert's name too :). You should definitely try that area. It's on the north side of the rink just behind where they have a patio overlooking the rink. Lots of people and their dogs are there after 4pm on weekdays.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Awesome! I'll definitely try that out! Rupert loooves playing with other dogs so I'm sure he'd have a blast! I've been trying to get my OH to let us get another dog but he's like ... honey we might be getting twins we're not getting another dog :haha:


----------



## Em260

He is right! You're going to have your hands full with two little ones soon!! Two dogs is a ton of work and they don't always get along. My little boy dog Mateo is very sweet and loves Chloe but she is not always that friendly to him.


----------



## want2conceive

Wow 5pages in 15hrs! This thread is moving really fast. 

JDH - I know exactly how you feel. We have been trying for 8+yrs and this was probably going to be our last attempt. So I have been thanking god everyday for our miracle! Stay positive and stay calm and stress free hun. I really think it helps.

Em, First, Sweetness & Ash! Congrat's ladies, those are all really great numbers. Hoping for everyone to get their BFP soon!

Good luck to everyone else doing ER and ET this week. I know there are alot of you and I didn't want to miss wishing everyone some luck!

:dust:


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> I got my fert report. 7 out of 8 fertilized!! One egg was overcooked. So we have 7 embryos:happydance: I thought I posted it on here but I think I only put it in my TTC journal. I'm trying to multitask today and catch on a million emails and my head is all over the place.
> 
> We still have a long way to go. They need it to make it to day 5 to be frozen. The Embryologist will call on Saturday with an update on how they're doing. DH and I are so so happy we've made it this far!!

Congratulations, Em! That is awesome :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: I think you're in great shape with 8. I hope they all fertilize!

Mells: It's pretty early if you just started stimming on 11/3. You have plenty of time to develop more.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, congrats on such great numbers for your embryos!!:thumbup: Fingers crossed they make it to day 5 so you can have lots of frosties!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm on my phone so will write more later but I'm using a heating pad on my butt/back where the PIO shots go. Do you girls think that's okay? I know I'm not allowed to use it in the front near my uterus but maybe where I'm using it is okay?


During IVF#1 I used a heating pad on my back/butt after the PIO shots, you should be fine. I found walking around for a few mins right after the shot helped to. Also, if you hold the bottle of oil in your hand for a few mins before, you'll heat it up, which makes it easier going in. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucie - Wow, thanks for all of the suggestions! They all sound really good, especially the holding it in your hand to warm it up! I'll definitely have to try that one tomorrow :) I read up on the heating pad earlier and I think you're right, as long as it's not on your uterus I think it's okay. It better be because I did that today!


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness: I think you're in great shape with 8. I hope they all fertilize!
> 
> Mells: It's pretty early if you just started stimming on 11/3. You have plenty of time to develop more.

Thanks so much, I think I am already feeling better. I will also feel more at ease when they call tomorrow to tell me how many fertilized..............eek


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- Hey its ok to use the heating pad as long as its not around the embies :) but you already know that as everyone has already answered. Also thanks for keeping my spirits up. I am nervous about the call tomorrow about how many fertilized im afraid it will only be like 5 then typically people lose like 3 ughhhh stressful and I always think the worst,,,,

EM- thats exciting youo had a lot that fertilized ! When you gettinf ET?

JDH- Good luck with everything and this is a long emotional journey no doubt plus I thinnk these meds are making me more emotional toooooooo

Want- Thanks for the baby dust

Mich- Thank you very much as well for your kind words as well, How was your appt today? ALso I know you have done this a few times and im freaking out what are the chances that only like 3 of my eggs will fertilize out of 8?

TCMC- Thanks for your words and keeping me company when i was up and freaking :) Glad the meds are not making u as sick 

Wanna- Thanks for keeping my head up and im excited for your appt tomorrow!

Hold- hope your doing good and thank you too for your kind words as well.

If I left anyone out sorry Just kinda hard when this thread movesSOOOOO fasy but I love it


----------



## Em260

Thanks for your good wishes everyone! It's so nice to have this forum! 

Sweetness - I have to have surgery to remove ovarian cysts before I can have my ET so the earliest will be January. That's why we're doing a freeze all cycle. I'm hoping to get one more egg retrieval in before my surgery.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Thanks for your good wishes everyone! It's so nice to have this forum!
> 
> Sweetness - I have to have surgery to remove ovarian cysts before I can have my ET so the earliest will be January. That's why we're doing a freeze all cycle. I'm hoping to get one more egg retrieval in before my surgery.

Ooooooooo I see. Well that's no fun. But it will turn out good :). I can preach goodness and relaxing. But I'm the WORSE at not relaxing


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

EM, that's a great number. How long do you have to wait after your surgery to transfer your embryos?

Sweetness, quality is always important. I hope they all fertilize.

Michelle, tomorrow is the day yay!

Ash, I hope you are doing well being PUPO!

This thread moves fast. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tcmc

hey everyone, hope you are all well can't believe how far ahead this thread has moved in less than 24hrs:haha: i will catch up properly later though:hugs:

AFM- i will be doing my first injection today with 225iu's of Gonal-f :happydance: only thing is im not sure if there is a "best" time of day to do it or just whenever i feel il have the most free time each day or what. any insights would be greatly appreciated:hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Morning all, 

EM and First - congrats on lots of embies!!

Ash - sorry no frosties, but you won't need them, i'm sure you're on your way to a BFP!

Sweet - i'm sure you'll get that lovely report today telling you that loads fertilized!

tcmc - Yay for first injections!! I always did my shots around 6-7pm as the second lot of injections have to be done in the evening, so it just made sense to do them both at the same time. But everyone is different, so may prefer to do it in the morning.

AFM - nothing really to report, feeling much less uncomfortable now, but then I freak out that nothing is happening lol Such a roller coaster ride this IVF lark, some people really don't know how lucky they are.

xx


----------



## tcmc

thanks JDH, i think im gonna go do it now cos the longer i wait im managing to freak myself out even though i have no problems with injections. i only have to do 1 jag a day and because of my shift pattern im off til monday so might go do it and go back to bed for an hour see how that works.:haha:

and i know what u mean about this ivf lark, i feel like i went through 100 different emotions yesterday including breaking down in tears to DH for no apparent reason we were actually on our way out the door when it happened he had to stand and try to console me before we could even leave:haha: its all crazy or i am:haha::blush:

ok stuff it im gonna do this thing and go lie down will fill u all in later:hugs:


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - thanks, I can't take my own advice about relaxing either. It's hard! Good luck today with your fert report today. Fx for you!

Happy - it depends on what the pathology report after surgery. I have a history of ovarian cancer so if my cancer is back that will derail things longer. 

JDH - thank you! This is such a roller coaster ride! I totally agree most people are blissfully unaware. Fx for you! 

tcmc - I was given instruction about what time of day to do it but if I had a choice I would probably do it in the morning to get it out of the way. Hope it went ok!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TCMC, good luck with starting your injections today!!!:thumbup: I will be starting my injections today as well for STIMS as long as they give me the green light to do so at my Dr. appointment today. I will be taking Gonal F as well, along with menopur, estraidol, and baby aspirin (not sure when the baby aspirin will start, I need to verify this). I have to verify if I have to continue with the lupron injections through STIMS or not. I also need to verify my correct dosage and I have a couple of other questions as well. I need to make sure I know how to do all of the injections properly also so the nurses are supposed to give me a demonstration on how to do the injections. 

AFM, I will be getting ready to go for my baseline ultrasound and blood work appointment shortly so I will update you girls when i get back later this afternoon. I am hoping that they can see alot of follies, as a good indicator of hopefully lots of eggs in my future for egg retrival!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Em - YAY on a great fert report! :)

tcmc - I was given specific instructions on what time to do the injections; the morning was between 5-9am an evening 5-9pm. You should keep the times consistent everyday; so if you do it at 7pm, it should be given within the hour of that daily. Good luck ;)

wanna - Good luck today! I would think your FS would give you specific instructions as well. You should continue with the lupron, just decreasing your dosage, the FS should tell you what dosage to take; this will prevent you from ovulating before your trigger shot. I am doing 5 units on lupron now instead of 10. And I start my baby asprin today, which they should tell you.

Sweetness - I bet that all your eggs fertilise!! I wouldn't worry that only 3 will make it. I was a slow/poor responder and my first cycle 8 out of 9 fertilised, second cycle 7 out of 10 fertilised. I am sure once you get your report, it will put you at ease :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing good...HAPPY FRIDAY!

So I started today! I am doing 4 injections in the morning :wacko: and one at night. My morning ones are follistum, menopur, lupron and lovenox, then at night another 300 of follistum. Along with that the baby asprin, metanx and pre-natal vitamin. Let the fun begin :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Only four fertilized.........


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Only four fertilized.........

You only need one to work, Sweetness. I looked at old threads last night for inspiration and saw that many women with few eggs retrieved and fertilized got their BFPs. 

So, try to focus on the 4 bundles of hope you have! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Totally agree with First Sweet hun, I know it's hard but you have 4 there and it just takes one of those to get your BFP.

Will they still take them to day 5 or might the transfer be sooner?

There was a lady next to me on ER day that got 4 eggs but she was told 2 were no good, those 2 must've fertilized tho coz she was back for ET the same day as me hun, so keep your hopes up xx


----------



## Em260

I agree with the others. I don't know if you saw my post to you earlier but take a look at this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html 
You'll see lots of BFPs with every possible number of embryos. Don't lose hope!! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - That is still good! And you only need 1 for this to work ;) Sending tons of :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness! There are plenty or girls w/ only 2-4 fertilized and pg with twins!!!! It will happen!!! :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Only four fertilized.........

:hugs: remember all you need is one!


----------



## Sweetness_87

So I have decided not to try and get upset. I am putting it into the Lords hands and I should be blessed because some people dont even get to ER part.

I am going to go look at that website and stalk it

My good friend called me and told me I should do accupunture the day before ET, you think that might help?

Also I spoke with the nurse prac and she said they always plan on 5dt unless they stop growing and would be a last min thing. So I hope hope hope they cont to grow.....

This would also maybe why its so hard for me to get preg. Hard to fertilize....Hmmmmm 

Thank you guys again ladies for cheering me up. Just a lot of emotions.

hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## michelle01

Lots of :hugs: for you Sweetness! I did not do acupuncture before this cycle and he told me that I should go before and after they do ET. It isn't going to hurt to try it!! If anything it will help you relax :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - :hugs: It does only take one and I think it's smart to just leave it to the lord at this point. I kind of realized the same thing this morning that I did everything I could and it is just in his hands at this point. But huge hugs to you, I know it's disappointing :hugs: Keep your head up!


----------



## Phantom710

Wow.... so... I'm back. 

These last few months have been a crazy ride.

9/21 FET x 2 (As a surrogate)
9/26 :bfp:
10/15: Told Chemical; Stopped Meds
10/22: Follow up Hcg shows Rise in levels. Called in for a U/S to make sure it's not ectopic. Find out, we have a blighted ovum :angel: Told to wait and see if it passes. Started Spotting.
10/23-11/1: LIGHT Bleeding with a few random gushes. No one thinks :angel: has passed since I have seen no large....masses.
11/1- Pre Op U/S before D&C. Shows completely empty uterus.

I was told that I was for sure having a d&c, so I left this group as I wouldn't be able to FET again until February. 

BUT, no d&c means as soon as I cycle once, I can have a FET. If everything is on time, we're thinking it will be around Dec. 14th, with a Beta test a few days after xmas. 

So.... hi again!!! :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi!!!! Glad you didn't need d/c... That was the most horrible experience of my life!


----------



## michelle01

Hi again Phantom! I agree with Mobaby; glad you didn't need a d&c, I concur it was a horrible experience! Glad you get to start again soon ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

welcome back again phan!!!!

I saw a quote that soooo made me cry (but what doesnt recently :0) )

-----People say the worst thing in life is having a baby but whats worse then that is not being able to have one at all-----


Oh and my doc calls daily with reports on my embies :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness, I agree with everyone here that it only takes one. And I also agree that it is easier said to another then to yourself. 
I say a prayer for all of you ladies everyday in hopes that everything works out the way it should. Although I may never have a child of my own, I have so many wonderful children in my life that I get to spoil on a regular basis.

AFM - it seems that I'm a slow responder and after 7 days of stims, I'm only where an average 4 or 5 day person would be. ER is still scheduled, but now it will be later next week than originally planned. Here's hoping things will still work out for me.


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> EM, that's a great number. How long do you have to wait after your surgery to transfer your embryos?
> 
> Sweetness, quality is always important. I hope they all fertilize.
> 
> Michelle, tomorrow is the day yay!
> 
> Ash, I hope you are doing well being PUPO!
> 
> This thread moves fast. I hope everyone is doing well.




Mells54 said:


> Sweetness, I agree with everyone here that it only takes one. And I also agree that it is easier said to another then to yourself.
> I say a prayer for all of you ladies everyday in hopes that everything works out the way it should. Although I may never have a child of my own, I have so many wonderful children in my life that I get to spoil on a regular basis.
> 
> AFM - it seems that I'm a slow responder and after 7 days of stims, I'm only where an average 4 or 5 day person would be. ER is still scheduled, but now it will be later next week than originally planned. Here's hoping things will still work out for me.

They will grow i have faith. And you will be a mama sometime  also thanks for praying for me I appreciate it


----------



## tcmc

hi ladies thanks so much for the words of encouragement:flower: i wasnt told a certain time of day just to do it at a time i could stick to every day. so, today i took the Gonal-f injection at 10am the actual needle didnt hurt at all it did sting after wards but the worst part was that when i checked the pen the full dose didnt go in so i had to stick myself with it again so i have 2 little bruises from 1 injection:haha:
im still taking the four doses of nasal spray and just as emotional as ever:cry:

sweetness i know its hard but please try to remain positive 4 is better than zero thats four potential :baby::baby::baby::baby: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Em260

Phantom - welcome back! 

Sweetness - my RE and clinic are huge supporters of acupuncture before and after ET. I am definitely going to do it once I get to that point. You are so lucky your clinic updates you daily on your embryos! I have to wait until day 3 and it's torture! 

Mells - don't lose hope, a lot can change between now and your ER. Sometimes slow and steady wins the race!

tcmc - glad the Gonal-f worked out ok. I had a couple of early morning incidents like that with my Cetrotide where I had to stab myself twice too.


----------



## michelle01

Mells - I was a slow responder too and they will just increase your dosage so things play catch up! You will be shocked that in a couple days things can change a lot :) I had to stim 11 days before I was ready for ER both cycles!

tcmc - Oh I get huge bruises when I start stims; especially from the lovenox, I get huge like welts :( But I tell myself, this is worth it. ;)

Sweetness - Great that you are getting daily updates!

I just cannot shake this headache today! I cannot wait to go home and do nothing. It is so bad it is turning to a migraine cause I have been feeling so nauseated! Only 30 more minutes...I can survive :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

tcmc: after you push the plunger on the gonal F wait for the clicks to stop and continue to hold for an additional 5-10 seconds. Then all the meds will go in :) My clinic gave very specific times to take meds. It was between 5-7 am and 4-8 pm. Glad you finally started! Not long now.


----------



## want2conceive

Phantom - Welcome back Hun.

Mells - try not to stress and stay calm and collected Hun. You'll see after the increased meds they will increase as well.

Sweetness - I'm with some of the others on here in that you only need 1 and 4 is still a great number hun. Do put it in the lords hands and have faith that it will happen. If you have time go to church and light a candle to symbolize the light your 4 embryos have Hun. Trust me it will help you believe in your beautiful embryos!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks you guys and I will be doing extra praying and be praying these embies will turn into sweet babies.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Ladies :hugs:. I guess in my head I assumed that things could possibly go earlier, I never thought they could be delayed. I certainly am learning a lot this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alright ladies who have been through ER the next day were you super bloated? Like its all the way up to my epigastric area. and you can def tell im bloated. Should I be worried?


----------



## Glory Bump

My first to IVF attempt resulted in miscarriages at 12 wks ( bleed heavy). Third attempt FET but never took. We took a break from the whole process. I was going to give up but I became pregnant naturally but resulted in a miscarriage. I then found the best OB/GYN specialist who works only with special cases: me being one of them. NEW IVF in October. ET 11/5/12. TWW is truly killing me:growlmad:. Im 4dp/5dt..... I tested knowing that it would be :bfn: So, I promise myself not to :test: til Sunday. PlUS, its my mother-n-law :cake:

Im keeping :dust:for you all.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, I might be out until Jan. I am supposed to start injections around Nov 21st, but I was diagnosed with a nasty bug called c. diff, and it's not looking good for this cycle. It has been a week and I am still trying to get the right meds (living on an island is not always awesome) and am still very ill. Thankfully, my infectious disease (seriously?!) Dr gave me $1000 in extra drugs that he had in his office to take over the weekend while we wait for the better drugs to be shipped. Otherwise, I would have been hospitalized over the weekend. Needless to say, I am devastated. We have a very tight timeline and are now trying to figure out if we can move the cycle to January and still make everything work. We're losing money on all the tests and BCP we already paid cash for, but the IVF Dr and I want to be sure that I am 100% before beginning the IVF drugs. So, unless I make a miraculous recovery in the next few days, we have to wait. :( Why does there always have to be something standing between us and our baby?:cry:

I'm so excited to see all of you get your BFPs. Good luck to everyone doing ERs and ETs soon! Oh, and welcome back, Phantom!


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Well, I might be out until Jan. I am supposed to start injections around Nov 21st, but I was diagnosed with a nasty bug called c. diff, and it's not looking good for this cycle. It has been a week and I am still trying to get the right meds (living on an island is not always awesome) and am still very ill. Thankfully, my infectious disease (seriously?!) Dr gave me $1000 in extra drugs that he had in his office to take over the weekend while we wait for the better drugs to be shipped. Otherwise, I would have been hospitalized over the weekend. Needless to say, I am devastated. We have a very tight timeline and are now trying to figure out if we can move the cycle to January and still make everything work. We're losing money on all the tests and BCP we already paid cash for, but the IVF Dr and I want to be sure that I am 100% before beginning the IVF drugs. So, unless I make a miraculous recovery in the next few days, we have to wait. :( Why does there always have to be something standing between us and our baby?:cry:
> 
> I'm so excited to see all of you get your BFPs. Good luck to everyone doing ERs and ETs soon! Oh, and welcome back, Phantom!

Hi Lotus,

I'm probably wrong, but I believe that gut bacteria has a lot to do with autism. And having healthy gut bacteria while pregnant is key.

Take a look at this article from the NY Times. 

"Since time immemorial, a very specific community of organisms &#8212; microbes, parasites, some viruses &#8212; has aggregated to form the human superorganism. Mounds of evidence suggest that our immune system anticipates these inputs and that, when they go missing, the organism comes unhinged."​
So, if I were you, I would get the C. Diff under control and eat lots of pro-biotic foods. This includes kefir, yogurt, miso, and sauerkraut.

I know it's a bummer to have your cycle delayed, but it's good that they caught this before you are pregnant.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor and am not intending to give medical advice.)

Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Alright ladies who have been through ER the next day were you super bloated? Like its all the way up to my epigastric area. and you can def tell im bloated. Should I be worried?

This is my second ER (first was about 2 years ago when I was single and froze my eggs). The first time I was super bloated and in pain for 6 days. It was so bad that I went back to the doctor's office on the 6th day for an ultrasound. They said my ovaries were still enlarged because I had had a good response to the medicine.

This time, I'm not as bloated, but I also didn't do all the stimming drugs, because it was supposed to be an IUI cycle.

I think you should see how you feel over the next couple days. If it doesn't get better or if it gets worse, call the doctor.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor and am not intending to give medical advice.)

Feel better!


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> Well, I might be out until Jan. I am supposed to start injections around Nov 21st, but I was diagnosed with a nasty bug called c. diff, and it's not looking good for this cycle. It has been a week and I am still trying to get the right meds (living on an island is not always awesome) and am still very ill. Thankfully, my infectious disease (seriously?!) Dr gave me $1000 in extra drugs that he had in his office to take over the weekend while we wait for the better drugs to be shipped. Otherwise, I would have been hospitalized over the weekend. Needless to say, I am devastated. We have a very tight timeline and are now trying to figure out if we can move the cycle to January and still make everything work. We're losing money on all the tests and BCP we already paid cash for, but the IVF Dr and I want to be sure that I am 100% before beginning the IVF drugs. So, unless I make a miraculous recovery in the next few days, we have to wait. :( Why does there always have to be something standing between us and our baby?:cry:
> 
> I'm so excited to see all of you get your BFPs. Good luck to everyone doing ERs and ETs soon! Oh, and welcome back, Phantom!

UGHHH im so sorr to hear that. I know that heavyduty medd can cause c diff. I realy hope it doesnt post pone it. That wouldnt be very fun, But maybe it will turn out ok.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Glory Bump said:


> My first to IVF attempt resulted in miscarriages at 12 wks ( bleed heavy). Third attempt FET but never took. We took a break from the whole process. I was going to give up but I became pregnant naturally but resulted in a miscarriage. I then found the best OB/GYN specialist who works only with special cases: me being one of them. NEW IVF in October. ET 11/5/12. TWW is truly killing me:growlmad:. Im 4dp/5dt..... I tested knowing that it would be :bfn: So, I promise myself not to :test: til Sunday. PlUS, its my mother-n-law :cake:
> 
> Im keeping :dust:for you all.

Welcome!!! Third time has to be a charm!! BABY DUST


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies who have been through ER the next day were you super bloated? Like its all the way up to my epigastric area. and you can def tell im bloated. Should I be worried?
> 
> This is my second ER (first was about 2 years ago when I was single and froze my eggs). The first time I was super bloated and in pain for 6 days. It was so bad that I went back to the doctor's office on the 6th day for an ultrasound. They said my ovaries were still enlarged because I had had a good response to the medicine.
> 
> This time, I'm not as bloated, but I also didn't do all the stimming drugs, because it was supposed to be an IUI cycle.
> 
> I think you should see how you feel over the next couple days. If it doesn't get better or if it gets worse, call the doctor.
> 
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor and am not intending to give medical advice.)
> 
> Feel better!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the info, I just know its very unomfortable blahhhhhh... Baby Baby Baby Dust to you


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks First and Sweetness. I had no idea c diff could be so serious. I need to do some more research. It was caused by a broad spectrum antibiotic prescribed by an urgent care doc. I had a bug bite that somehow became infected. :-/ That was a few weeks ago, so it had time to take over my gut. I'm doing everything I can to get better, but if I'm not perfect soon, I'll probably postpone the cycle. I don't want to take the chance of causing harm to my baby. 
I'm here and cheering you all on. I know we're going to have some BFPs in the next few weeks.:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, I am so sorry that you got sick and that it could delay your IVF cycle! I am sorry you lost out on money, but it is better they caught this earlier before you got any further into the cycle. I hope you feel better soon!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Glory, Welcome to the group!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Mells, sorry you are a slow responder to the meds. But, I am glad they are taking action and I have everything crossed that they can still get good results by keeping you on the meds longer. Good luck hun!!! :hugs::hugs: Thanks for keeping me in your prayers. I will do the same for you as well hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Phantom, Welcome back to the thread. I am glad that you are able to avoid doing a D&C and that you can move forward with a FET cycle soon. Good luck!! :dust::dust:

@Sweetness, I agree with the other girls that all it takes is one!!! It is all about quality over quantity with this IVF process!! Fingers crossed that all 4 of them are healthy and strong. I am sending you lots of good luck and baby dust that you will get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

AFM, The baseline ultrasound went well. The fertility clinic has a very nice office.This was may first time there since my intial contact was just done over the phone. They have a health and well being center as part of the clinic, and they do accupuncture on site and yoga, stuff like that. 

Two nurses were there and one did my ultrasound and blood work. The nurse that did my blood work did a good job, quick and pain free. I do have a big bruise on my arm now though. I didn't even get to meet my DR although I did see him roaming around in the back. This is different from my clinic at home because only the DR will do the ultrasound and the nurses just assist. 

So the ultrasound went well. The nurse said that everything looks really good. One of my ovaries had a bunch of follicles on it, about 7 or 8 maybe and the other had about 3 or so I think :shrug:... so I am estimating that I have about 8 to 10 follies, which I think is good considering that I haven't even started my stimulating meds yet. So I know the number should increase, but over all I am happy with the results. I think I am off to a good start. She showed me the ultrasound screen really quick and pointed at the follies, so i wasn't able to get an exact count, and the appointment went so fast I didn't get a chance to ask how many follies for sure though, so that is why I am guessing based on what I could see on the screen. 

I have a feeling I tend to ovulate on my right side where I might have the possibly damaged tube, more often than on my good tube side and I think that might be a contributing factor to me not getting pregnant the old fashioned way, and that was why my IUI cycle got canceled because I was OV'ing on the bad side. This is just a theory though....:shrug:

So I start my stimulating meds on Sunday. For today and tomorrow I just do my 10 of lupron. I think they want to keep me in a holding pattern for a few more days to give the one ovary some more time to make more follies. 

Than on Sunday when I start stimulating I will be on:

-lupron 5 units
-Menopur 75 IU
-Gonal F 375 IU

After my egg retrival is when I will start taking my estraidol pills vaginally, baby aspirin and the vaginal cream inserts for the progestreone. 

Than my next ultrasound and bloods will be next Thursday at 10am to see how everything looks, and they will give me further instructions on my med dosage, whether I need to increase dosage or keep it the same. I am hoping for alot more follies, so I can get lots of eggs for my egg retrival. Wish me luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wanna- good luck so far looks like everything is going great!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash did you have a lot of bloating the next day after ER?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - I had a ton!! I could only eat small amounts because if I are too much it made it worse. I just drank A LOT of Gatorade and layer in bed and on the couch with a heating pad over my belly.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck wanna! It sounds like you got a good amount of follies!


----------



## alicatt

Hi :hi: Ladies!

I think I've talked to a few of you in the past and was hoping I could join you?

I started my cycle today :wohoo: 

I am doing the long lupron cycle, and today was day one of lupron.

Lupron Nov 9th - Nov 26th
Menopur and Bravelle Nov 26th -?
Estimated Egg Retrieval and ICSI Dec 8-10
Embryo Transfer 3 days later with AH
Hoping for a :bfp: for Christmas!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Hi :hi: Ladies!
> 
> I think I've talked to a few of you in the past and was hoping I could join you?
> 
> I started my cycle today :wohoo:
> 
> I am doing the long lupron cycle, and today was day one of lupron.
> 
> Lupron Nov 9th - Nov 26th
> Menopur and Bravelle Nov 26th -?
> Estimated Egg Retrieval and ICSI Dec 8-10
> Embryo Transfer 3 days later with AH
> Hoping for a :bfp: for Christmas!

Of course you can join! And thats awesome your getting started!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: Ladies!
> 
> I think I've talked to a few of you in the past and was hoping I could join you?
> 
> I started my cycle today :wohoo:
> 
> I am doing the long lupron cycle, and today was day one of lupron.
> 
> Lupron Nov 9th - Nov 26th
> Menopur and Bravelle Nov 26th -?
> Estimated Egg Retrieval and ICSI Dec 8-10
> Embryo Transfer 3 days later with AH
> Hoping for a :bfp: for Christmas!
> 
> Of course you can join! And thats awesome your getting started!Click to expand...

Sweetness.. I was reading back on the thread, and saw your posts about your ER and your 4 fertilized embies! I agree, it only takes 1 and quality is better than quantity. 

ER, is not fun, and yes you will probably be quite bloated. As others have said, drink lots of gatorade, and eat protein, that will help make you feel better. When is your ET?


----------



## alicatt

Quick question? 

I just started taking Lupron, and was wondering what if any side effects you had while taking it? I've never taken it before so I thought I'd ask what I am getting myself into for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali so lupron gave me hot flashes. Also some extra bitchyness if you will :)


Oh and my ET will be a 5dt at 1245 on tues of this coming week. Not unless he calls and embryos stop growing then it will be a 3dt. Hoping everything is going to be on


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali so lupron gave me hot flashes. Also some extra bitchyness if you will :)

Oh no! I've been bitchy for the past month on BCP, so I guess I'm going to be bitchy for a little bit longer.. :haha: I had hot flashes when I took clomid, got so bad I had to turn the A/C down really low. Everyone else was freezing, but at least I was comfortable :blush:


----------



## JDH1982

Wanna - sounds like everything is going really well! :thumbup:

Alli - welcome to the group and yay for getting started, here's to us all having a bump for xmas! :happydance: :xmas12:

Sweet - I was very bloated after ER, i looked about 6 months pregnant (i wish for real) and none of my pants fit, so had to keep top button open :haha:

AFM - worrying that I haven't rested enough, even though i've barely done anything, guess i'm bound to be like this. 

I had a massive argument with DH last night too :hissy: I think everything just got to me, luckily he didn't hold it against me after I apologised. :thumbup:

:hug: and :dust: to all


----------



## Em260

Lotus - I'm sorry you have to wait longer and I hope you have a quick recovery!

Sweetness - I have been really bloated too. It's gone down some but the first two days were really bad. I still look 5 months pregnant though. 

Wanna - it sounds like you had a great baseline ultrasound! You are moving right along!

Glorybump and Alicatt - welcome!

JDH - I've had some pretty stupid arguments with DH lately. We never fight so I know this is a side effect of the hormones.


----------



## tcmc

Well ladies on my phone so will catch up properly later. Done my second injection this morning and went great still stingy and the injection site was very itchy but i resisted the urge to scratch lol


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Hi :hi: Ladies!
> 
> I think I've talked to a few of you in the past and was hoping I could join you?
> 
> I started my cycle today :wohoo:
> 
> I am doing the long lupron cycle, and today was day one of lupron.
> 
> Lupron Nov 9th - Nov 26th
> Menopur and Bravelle Nov 26th -?
> Estimated Egg Retrieval and ICSI Dec 8-10
> Embryo Transfer 3 days later with AH
> Hoping for a :bfp: for Christmas!

Welcome to the group hun!!! How exciting you are getting started!! Good luck to you!!:dust::dust:

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/Welcometothegroup4.gif

As far as side effects from the lupron, I was very bitchy as well, I had a very low tolerance for things and was getting annoyed at the silliest things, my DH was driving me bananas and he wasn't really even doing anything. I have hot flashes. I also feel bloated and hungrier than normal. I had some cramping. Although I have been on the lupron for a while now and I feel like the side effects are lessening, so I think my body is adjusting to them some what now.


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> Well ladies on my phone so will catch up properly later. Done my second injection this morning and went great still stingy and the injection site was very itchy but i resisted the urge to scratch lol

I am glad your injections are going good!! :winkwink:

Try icing the area before you do your injections, it helps to stop the itching and redness at the injection site.... great advice from Ash!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question...* Did you girls have a lighter and shorter period well on your lupron?? I am on CD 3 and AF is pretty much gone today, and yesterday was very light.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Glory - sorry you've had such a hard time thus far but I really hope this new doctor can get you pregnant! Yay for being PUPO! I'm only 3dp5dt today so FX'd for both of us! 

Lotus - I hope they get that c. diff sorted out so you can get started and not be delayed too much! :hugs:

Wanna - I'm happy that your baseline went good! They normally are very quick even at my doctor's office. It's in and out in about 10 minutes. I always have light periods so I can't really help but I'm sure you're fine! :)

Ali - welcome the group! Congrats on starting your cycle, lets get some BFP's going for christmas! :happydance:

Sweet - I hope your embies keep growing and you can get that 5dt! FX'd! 

JDH - I think we're going to worry forever! Even when we're pregnant we'll find something else to worry about and then when they're born we'll worry about every little thing they do! :) But I can't wait! 

tcmc - you should ice the area that you're going to inject yourself before you do it, it takes the sting and the itch away! 

AFM - 3dp5dt and just waiting. I went to a nice dinner with my mom, her friend Julie, and my OH last night. We went to gallaghers, it's a steak place that ages their steak for 21 days or something. very good! I'm getting impatient now but trying to keep busy. Last night I had some VERY vivid dreams but I'm trying not to look into it even though I want to!


----------



## Mells54

4 good follies this morning with a few others. Hoping they catch up and I get lots of eggs!

Welcome to the new ladies. And good luck to all for a successful week!


----------



## JDH1982

Yay for follies Mells, fingers crossed a few more pop up! x


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- yay! Hopefully you will get a lot!

Ash- thanks so far its a 5dt sooooo keep em growing. . How are you? Sounds like not symptom spotting


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> Well ladies on my phone so will catch up properly later. Done my second injection this morning and went great still stingy and the injection site was very itchy but i resisted the urge to scratch lol

When I had my injections they did the same thing.


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Wanna - sounds like everything is going really well! :thumbup:
> 
> Alli - welcome to the group and yay for getting started, here's to us all having a bump for xmas! :happydance: :xmas12:
> 
> Sweet - I was very bloated after ER, i looked about 6 months pregnant (i wish for real) and none of my pants fit, so had to keep top button open :haha:
> 
> AFM - worrying that I haven't rested enough, even though i've barely done anything, guess i'm bound to be like this.
> 
> I had a massive argument with DH last night too :hissy: I think everything just got to me, luckily he didn't hold it against me after I apologised. :thumbup:
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to all

Jdh- yes and I'm still bloated wth. ER Was thurs. did you have any constipation? And these meds make me crazy crazy. My poor husband walks on egg shells :)


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna - sounds like everything is going really well! :thumbup:
> 
> Alli - welcome to the group and yay for getting started, here's to us all having a bump for xmas! :happydance: :xmas12:
> 
> Sweet - I was very bloated after ER, i looked about 6 months pregnant (i wish for real) and none of my pants fit, so had to keep top button open :haha:
> 
> AFM - worrying that I haven't rested enough, even though i've barely done anything, guess i'm bound to be like this.
> 
> I had a massive argument with DH last night too :hissy: I think everything just got to me, luckily he didn't hold it against me after I apologised. :thumbup:
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to all
> 
> Jdh- yes and I'm still bloated wth. ER Was thurs. did you have any constipation? And these meds make me crazy crazy. My poor husband walks on egg shells :)Click to expand...

Yeah a bit of constipation but I took meds straight away for it, as I suffered really bad last time. I cried with the pain of it :blush:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- how is everything going?

Glory- good luck!!!!

Lotus- did they decide what they were going to do??

Em- hope all is well. 

AFM- doc called today all four are still growing nicely. It's looking like a 5dt 

Sorry if I missed anyone trying to do this on my phone


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- yea I'm really feeling it now. Ughhhhh


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- how is everything going?
> 
> Glory- good luck!!!!
> 
> Lotus- did they decide what they were going to do??
> 
> Em- hope all is well.
> 
> AFM- doc called today all four are still growing nicely. It's looking like a 5dt
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone trying to do this on my phone

Looks like a lot of positive things going on this thread :happydance: Lotus, sorry you aren't feeling well!

Sweetness - :yipee: for your embies growing and staying strong!! I had a 5dt last IVF, but we are going to do a 3dt this time with assisted hatching. I hope the bloating and constipation are going away. Definitely take something for the constipation, I believe I took a gentle stool softener, and keep drinking loads of fluids, gatorade and if you can stomach it, pedialyte (it has more electrolytes so it is better than gatorade). You'll feel better in a few days.


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweetness- Great news on your embies! :)

Welcome Alicatt! It's nice to see a fellow Floridian here. :)

Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm just about 3 weeks away from the start of stims. I'm very impatient for it to get here!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Sweetness- Great news on your embies! :)
> 
> Welcome Alicatt! It's nice to see a fellow Floridian here. :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm just about 3 weeks away from the start of stims. I'm very impatient for it to get here!

YAY! Go Florida (even if we can't figure out who won the election)! Looks to me like we'll be cycle buddies, you start your stims only 4 days after me, but I usually have to stim for longer, so we may be doing our ER and ET around the same time! Our target for ER is Dec 8-11th.


----------



## Lucie73821

Alicatt- Yea for Cycle Buddies! They've estimated my ER sometime between 12-6 and 12-16, but the IVF coordinator we spoke to Tuesday said it will probably be somewhere in the middle of that.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- how is everything going?
> 
> Glory- good luck!!!!
> 
> Lotus- did they decide what they were going to do??
> 
> Em- hope all is well.
> 
> AFM- doc called today all four are still growing nicely. It's looking like a 5dt
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone trying to do this on my phone
> 
> Looks like a lot of positive things going on this thread :happydance: Lotus, sorry you aren't feeling well!
> 
> Sweetness - :yipee: for your embies growing and staying strong!! I had a 5dt last IVF, but we are going to do a 3dt this time with assisted hatching. I hope the bloating and constipation are going away. Definitely take something for the constipation, I believe I took a gentle stool softener, and keep drinking loads of fluids, gatorade and if you can stomach it, pedialyte (it has more electrolytes so it is better than gatorade). You'll feel better in a few days.Click to expand...


Thanks and yes I jut feel " blah" today headache and everything. I decided not to go into work this weekend cause I don't wanna overdo it before ET on tues. what's te difference between 3 and 5 and assisted hatching?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie do they have any idea why your first IVF didn't take? Like any pcos or motility issues?


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet: a lot of the times there is no reason they can pinpoint why the cycle doesnt work. My two failed cycles are unexplained as everything was perfect and the mc was unknown as well b/c all testing came back as normal.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks and yes I jut feel " blah" today headache and everything. I decided not to go into work this weekend cause I don't wanna overdo it before ET on tues. what's te difference between 3 and 5 and assisted hatching?

Well I had 5 beautiful embies on day 3 and they said we should let them grow until day 5, well only 2 of the 5 were still perfect on day 5. That is still a great number, and when I say perfect, I mean the best possible grading for blastocysts. The issue was that on day 3 all of mine were great too! They were all less than 10% fragmentation and all 7-8 cell, which is exactly what you want on day 3! As I said, the 2 we implanted on day 5 were beautiful, or at least that is what the Dr said. Our theory after my IVF failed was that the sperm we used wasn't as good as it should be (donor sperm) as the embryos started to fail between day 3 and 5 and this is due to poor sperm. Such a nice thing to hear when you are paying $1500 a cycle for sperm! The other issue is that when you go to day 5 they can't do assisted hatching (I don't know why). Assisted hatching is when they make a small hole in the shell around the embryo to assist it in hatching between days 5-6, this is necessary for implantation to occur. My Dr's other theory was that because I'm 40, well 39 during the last IVF cycle, but 40 now, the shell around the embryo is probably too thick for it to hatch on its own. So that is why we are switching to day 3. Apparently it is recommended for women over the age of 37 to use assisted hatching. But last cycle my Dr was so amazed by the growth and beauty of my embryos he felt they would make it to day 5, which 2 did, and be fine for implantation. I bet they just couldn't hatch! :nope:

I'm not sure how old you are, but your picture makes you look a lot younger, so I'm sure you won't have the same issues I did. For most women, letting them mature to day 5 is the best option, unless you don't have that healthy ones on day 3, then it is recommended that you transfer on day 3.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - Yayy so glad your 4 are still growing!! I had horrible constipation yesterday and took some Miralax for it. It's been six years since my last surgery and I forgot about that fun little side effect of anesthesia. 

Mells - great update! I bet the others will catch up. 

AFM - I'm still waiting for the update on our embryos. They usually update in the afternoon. I keep jumping every time the phone rings. Fx they are still growing


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Sweet: a lot of the times there is no reason they can pinpoint why the cycle doesnt work. My two failed cycles are unexplained as everything was perfect and the mc was unknown as well b/c all testing came back as normal.

Just not fair how things work sometimes. ..... But this thread is going to be a great one


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Sweetness - Yayy so glad your 4 are still growing!! I had horrible constipation yesterday and took some Miralax for it. It's been six years since my last surgery and I forgot about that fun little side effect of anesthesia.
> 
> Mells - great update! I bet the others will catch up.
> 
> AFM - I'm still waiting for the update on our embryos. They usually update in the afternoon. I keep jumping every time the phone rings. Fx they are still growing


I'm glad they are growing too and that they continue to grow! I' excited to hear about tours as well. When do you n ET


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lucie do they have any idea why your first IVF didn't take? Like any pcos or motility issues?

I have "borderline" pcos. Dh's #s aren't the greatest, his count and motility are borderline low. 

When we did IVF #1, the RE told us the three we transplanted were great. One was 12 cells, the other 2 were 8. Our transfer was "textbook". He seemed as shocked as us that it didn't work. Then he told us at our follow up that the 12 cell wasn't as good as he previously thought. Well we then changed REs. Found out from the new RE that the 2 8 cell embryos had fragmentation, which I guess isn't good. The old RE said nothing about this. In the words of the IVF coordinator at the new Re's office, their embryologist is a "rock star" and we are "in much better hands". In fact, everyone we've spoken to at this office has had nothing positive to say about our old RE. Makes me feel like we've made the right decision to switch.


----------



## want2conceive

Thread is still moving fast. Wow!

Mells - all of us have learned alot about this whole process. I told my Dr. I could probably come work for him after this whole process. Lol

Sweet - I was bloated as well and had really bad cramps. Nurse said to drink more water. It helped a bit with the pain. When is your transfer day?

Glory - welcome to the group and lot's of baby dust. :dust:

Lotus - hope you feel better and can start your cycle soon Hun.

Alicatt - good luck with your cycle Hun. :dust:

Ash - any updates? When is your transfer? Soon right?

Wanna - good luck Hun. :dust:

Em - I know it's the hormones but don't fight with DH. Remember less stress = more chance at success with IVF. Forget the little fights and arguments and do what's going to give you the best chance Hun.

Tcmc - good luck with your cycle. I agree with wanna about icing(with ice pack) area before injecting. It also numbs the pain a bit too.

Lucie - I'm in Florida like Alicatt too. I'm in Orlando, FL.


Anyone else I might have missed due to the speed of this thread good luck and lot's of baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:


Update on me: 

Yeah, I went back to work for one day when I made the decision to. I spoke with DH and we both decided it wasn't worth it and we should do what's best for our family so we decided I should leave. So yeah, I left again.


----------



## ashknowsbest

want - I had my transfer 3 days ago, now I'm just waiting to see if the embryos took or not. :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Want- glad to see another Floridian!


----------



## alicatt

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

I thought I would share the changes I have made this cycle compared to last. I have done a ton of research on all different stages of IVF, and want to do everything I can to make this one work! I don't have any more finances for a 3rd IVF cycle, maybe a FET, but not a full IVF cycle. So basically I'm looking at this as my last chance to get pregnant. 

Supplements - these are thought to improve egg quality: royal jelly, maca root, CoQ10, 7 Keto DHEA, Reservatrol, Melatonin, Pre-Natal, Omega 3

Diet - I read an article saying that 85% of unexplained infertility is caused by gluten sensitivity, so I've gone gluten free. Why not? It is only for a few months, right? I've also read that you should switch to full fat dairy, cut out any added sugar, increase your intake of protein from vegetables and legumes, cut out soda, and caffeine. Some recommend organic as well.

Exercise - don't be afraid to exercise, up until you get close to ER, then you should limit your exercise to light exercise, like walking. This is because your ovaries get very swollen, and you get really bloated, and doing anything more could cause your ovaries to twist, and besides, who feels like exercising when you feel like that!

:hug: :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes I jut feel " blah" today headache and everything. I decided not to go into work this weekend cause I don't wanna overdo it before ET on tues. what's te difference between 3 and 5 and assisted hatching?
> 
> Well I had 5 beautiful embies on day 3 and they said we should let them grow until day 5, well only 2 of the 5 were still perfect on day 5. That is still a great number, and when I say perfect, I mean the best possible grading for blastocysts. The issue was that on day 3 all of mine were great too! They were all less than 10% fragmentation and all 7-8 cell, which is exactly what you want on day 3! As I said, the 2 we implanted on day 5 were beautiful, or at least that is what the Dr said. Our theory after my IVF failed was that the sperm we used wasn't as good as it should be (donor sperm) as the embryos started to fail between day 3 and 5 and this is due to poor sperm. Such a nice thing to hear when you are paying $1500 a cycle for sperm! The other issue is that when you go to day 5 they can't do assisted hatching (I don't know why). Assisted hatching is when they make a small hole in the shell around the embryo to assist it in hatching between days 5-6, this is necessary for implantation to occur. My Dr's other theory was that because I'm 40, well 39 during the last IVF cycle, but 40 now, the shell around the embryo is probably too thick for it to hatch on its own. So that is why we are switching to day 3. Apparently it is recommended for women over the age of 37 to use assisted hatching. But last cycle my Dr was so amazed by the growth and beauty of my embryos he felt they would make it to day 5, which 2 did, and be fine for implantation. I bet they just couldn't hatch! :nope:
> 
> I'm not sure how old you are, but your picture makes you look a lot younger, so I'm sure you won't have the same issues I did. For most women, letting them mature to day 5 is the best option, unless you don't have that healthy ones on day 3, then it is recommended that you transfer on day 3.Click to expand...

BTW I am 25 and DH is 24 :) and thanks fir the info!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lucie do they have any idea why your first IVF didn't take? Like any pcos or motility issues?
> 
> I have "borderline" pcos. Dh's #s aren't the greatest, his count and motility are borderline low.
> 
> When we did IVF #1, the RE told us the three we transplanted were great. One was 12 cells, the other 2 were 8. Our transfer was "textbook". He seemed as shocked as us that it didn't work. Then he told us at our follow up that the 12 cell wasn't as good as he previously thought. Well we then changed REs. Found out from the new RE that the 2 8 cell embryos had fragmentation, which I guess isn't good. The old RE said nothing about this. In the words of the IVF coordinator at the new Re's office, their embryologist is a "rock star" and we are "in much better hands". In fact, everyone we've spoken to at this office has had nothing positive to say about our old RE. Makes me feel like we've made the right decision to switch.Click to expand...

wow that sucks, im glad you have a new RE now!!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> BTW I am 25 and DH is 24 :) and thanks fir the info!

WOW! Well you shouldn't have the need for AH then! Sorry if you have already explained your situation (I missed the first 100 pages :haha:), but what made you choose IVF?


----------



## alicatt

OOPS.. it is in your signature! Well hopefully you have great results going the IVF route!


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Thread is still moving fast. Wow!
> 
> Mells - all of us have learned alot about this whole process. I told my Dr. I could probably come work for him after this whole process. Lol
> 
> Sweet - I was bloated as well and had really bad cramps. Nurse said to drink more water. It helped a bit with the pain. When is your transfer day?
> 
> Glory - welcome to the group and lot's of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> Lotus - hope you feel better and can start your cycle soon Hun.
> 
> Alicatt - good luck with your cycle Hun. :dust:
> 
> Ash - any updates? When is your transfer? Soon right?
> 
> Wanna - good luck Hun. :dust:
> 
> Em - I know it's the hormones but don't fight with DH. Remember less stress = more chance at success with IVF. Forget the little fights and arguments and do what's going to give you the best chance Hun.
> 
> Tcmc - good luck with your cycle. I agree with wanna about icing(with ice pack) area before injecting. It also numbs the pain a bit too.
> 
> Lucie - I'm in Florida like Alicatt too. I'm in Orlando, FL.
> 
> 
> Anyone else I might have missed due to the speed of this thread good luck and lot's of baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Update on me:
> 
> Yeah, I went back to work for one day when I made the decision to. I spoke with DH and we both decided it wasn't worth it and we should do what's best for our family so we decided I should leave. So yeah, I left again.

ET is this Tues , and Im trying to drink more water and it is helping a bit. ALso yay on not working! You now have a little one to worry about :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- how is everything going?
> 
> Glory- good luck!!!!
> 
> Lotus- did they decide what they were going to do??
> 
> Em- hope all is well.
> 
> AFM- doc called today all four are still growing nicely. It's looking like a 5dt
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone trying to do this on my phone

I haven't heard back from the IVF doc. He got me the appointment with the infectious disease Dr, so I think he's informed. The IVF nurse said she would have to talk to the doc to decide whether to continue this cycle or wait until Jan. My IVF doc has been out of town, so that could be why I haven't heard anything. I'm drinking an IV solution right now (I guess it's better than being hospitalized) as I wait for the better meds to be delivered. I'm just trying to be calm and get healthy. I'm afraid I will make it worse if I am anxious about the timeline. 

Congrats on being able to do the 5dt!! That's so exciting!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> OOPS.. it is in your signature! Well hopefully you have great results going the IVF route!

Yea I hoping this will be our only. Now I was reading your changes and I was actually informed that diet didnt need to change unless i was eating a lot of nasty fatty foods.Now I do eat a lot of candy, hopefully that doesnt mess this cycle up. ughhhh so many different studies etc that pull different ways. It confusing :dohh:


----------



## Em260

Finally got the update! We have 5 still going strong! The Dr. said they are grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic. :happydance:
I'm so so happy right now!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Em260 said:


> Finally got the update! We have 5 still going strong! The Dr. said they are grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic. :happydance:
> I'm so so happy right now!!

:happydance: Yay! That's great news, Em! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Finally got the update! We have 5 still going strong! The Dr. said they are grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic. :happydance:
> I'm so so happy right now!!

WOO HOOO!!! That is great news hun!! :happydance:I am so happy for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- how is everything going?
> 
> Glory- good luck!!!!
> 
> Lotus- did they decide what they were going to do??
> 
> Em- hope all is well.
> 
> AFM- doc called today all four are still growing nicely. It's looking like a 5dt
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone trying to do this on my phone

@Sweetness, I am so glad that all 4 of your embryos are growing nice and strong still!! Good luck for ET!!! Do you know how many embryos you are going to put back in as long as all 4 stay healthy?

AFM, I am super tired, thanks for asking me how I am doing. I haven't been sleeping very good since I have been at my mom's house. Geesh, what I wouldn't give for my own bed right now back at home!!! :wacko: Plus the lupron always makes me super sleepy after I take the injection. :sleep: I feel like I have been running on fumes the entire time I have been here...:sleep:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Finally got the update! We have 5 still going strong! The Dr. said they are grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic. :happydance:
> I'm so so happy right now!!

YAYAYAYAY! Thats awesome! Are those the ones that were frozen? And if they were not could I ask the doc tom when he calls what grade they are or wiykd he be able to since its only 3 day?


----------



## JDH1982

Em260 said:


> Finally got the update! We have 5 still going strong! The Dr. said they are grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic. :happydance:
> I'm so so happy right now!!

Yay - So pleased for you Em :happydance:



wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- how is everything going?
> 
> Glory- good luck!!!!
> 
> Lotus- did they decide what they were going to do??
> 
> Em- hope all is well.
> 
> AFM- doc called today all four are still growing nicely. It's looking like a 5dt
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone trying to do this on my phone
> 
> @Sweetness, I am so glad that all 4 of your embryos are growing nice and strong still!! Good luck for ET!!! Do you know how many embryos you are going to put back in as long as all 4 stay healthy?
> 
> AFM, I am super tired, thanks for asking me how I am doing. I haven't been sleeping very good since I have been at my mom's house. Geesh, what I wouldn't give for my own bed right now back at home!!! :wacko: Plus the lupron always makes me super sleepy after I take the injection. :sleep: I feel like I have been running on fumes the entire time I have been here...:sleep:Click to expand...

Feel better soon wanna - I too could sleep all day and night at the mo, hoping that's not just the meds but also my little bubbas snuggling in - too early for this I know, but nothing wrong with wishful thinking :thumbup:

Off to bed now, night all :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wanna- Yes I am glad that all 4 are still doing good. My hopes are a lot better, I wish I could put three in but he will only do 2. Now if this one doesnt take im requestung to put three in only if the other two dont make it and I have to restim. I just PRAY one or both of these take.

Also those meds made me tired on top of being bitchy, oh hell what dont those meds do to me?!?!? They make me crazy :) And esp being soooo tired there is def no place like home esp your bed. Its just not the same no matter how big or comfy its just not "your" bed. Any way I cant wait to see how many follies you have


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~baby dust to you and all~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MoBaby

YA em and sweet!! I'm glad embryos are doing good!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats Em and Sweetness!

AFM, we have four 8-cells and two 6-cells. 5dt on Monday. I don't know how to judge that. How many usually make it to blast after day 3? Thanks.


----------



## MoBaby

Firsttry: It depends. We had 2/14 cycle 1, 3/12 cycle 2 and 6/12 cycle 3...some get a bunch, most only get a few. 

AFM: I am worried about my FET. I have to call the nurse monday because I have been spotting. I am only on estrace and start progesterone tomorrow so I am hoping the progesterone stops it, but its on and off and I have a few cramps. Its been happing ever since stopping AF. I know its not ovulation because when I have my scan I had a few very small follicles. Abnormal bleeding is a side effect of estrace and last cycle I had a lot of cervical bleeding so I wonder if its from that. I actually had spotting up until a few days before retrieval, worse when I was exercising. I want to make sure lining is perfect so I may see about another scan. This is just worrying me!


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to recommend a stool softner after the ET if anyone feels constipated. When I had my hysteroscopy and laparascopy back on 08/29/12 I didn't go number 2 for like almost 3 days, so I took a stool softner and it was gentle and made it easier to go. 

When you guys did your ER did the dr have IV's with fluids on you? I was just wondering?


----------



## MoBaby

Wanna: I think as part of the anesthesia they have fluids running but only for a short period of time... They have to run the sedation with fluids.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, I am sorry about the spotting that you have been having!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope your lining is still thick enough and that everything can move forward with your FET as scheduled!! Good luck hun!!! :dust::dust: 

@First, I hope your embryo's are healthy and they continue to grow.:hugs::hugs: Unfortunatly I am not sure what is common for the embryos as far as the number of cells and devlopment. Maybe one of the other ladies can chime in on this... :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone!! DH and I are so happy! We still have a long way to go but at least we've made it past this hurdle :)

First - congrats!! My RE said 30-50% make it to blast. 

Sweetness - they haven't been frozen yet. They'll be frozen on day 5 - fx they make it that far. I think the grading system works differently at each clinic but my clinic grades them on day 3 so you should definitely ask tomorrow. 

Mo - sorry about the spotting. Can you call the nurse on Sunday instead of waiting until Monday? 

Wanna - the meds made me so tired too and I would also wake up feeling like I didn't really get a good nights sleep. I'm sure it's extra hard not being in your own bed. :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies, this thread really is soooo busy now!! i think the meds are doing another number on me cos me concentration is cr*p at the min:dohh: 

thank you all for the advice with the injections :hugs: i have felt a few little twinges low down around my old C-section scar today so im hoping that means the stimming is starting to do something:shrug:

for all the ladies who are PUPO i hope you are all feeling well and the TWW isnt too stressful:hugs:

for all of those about to have ER and ET good luck i am always thinking about all you ladies on here and hope that everything runs smoothly for all of you:hugs:

so AFM so far my ER is set for the 21/11 and ET is the 23/11 (2 day transfer:growlmad:) and of course 2 invitations for the day after transfer which i dont want to go to cos i just want to stay at home and relax and give my little embies peace and rest to snuggle down tight, but feel obliged to be there. 1 invite is my 24yo stepson fighting in a charity boxing match which i am definately turning down DH can go. the other tho is DH's neice is having a christening for her little boy and wants us there so i feel under pressure to go:cry:
Any thoughts/suggestions as to what i can do?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

So its official my friend called her buddy and he is going to do accu Mon at noon on his lunch break! Im excited but nervous. I hope this helps and doesnt do any damage


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc- Well chica sorry the meds are being a pain, it does suck. I myself am not doing pretty much anything from Tues- Sun night. Like nothing. I feel that we have already been through so much and that this isnt the cheapest procedure that we are entitled to miss things. I am maybe its me being selfish but I have cam to far and been throught too much. This is about you and you should do what makes you feel comfortable. I know of some girls who dont have any days bedrest and some have bedrest til the preg test day. I am not taking any chances. PLus my doc says 2 days strict bedrest then take it "easy" til the preg test day. It will all turn out great because it will be the decision you made :) everyone is different


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: it wont do any damage.
Em: the clinic is open on sunday but only for scans and bloodwork for scheduled patients. It wont make a difference I think to call sunday. I will call at 8am monday. I hope this doesnt change anything. I wonder if adding the progesterone tomorrow will do anything?


----------



## tcmc

thanks sweetness and ur right it is too long and hard of a journey with too much to lose to worry about offending ppl DH can still go and i can chill out with DVDs and look after our little embies 

Thanks u have made me feel better:hugs:


----------



## Glory Bump

Im sorry Sweetness_87 for last response. I have to believe 3rd time is a charm. I had a slight case of OHSS for about 5 days: swollen ovaries oranges. Ret: 18 eggs Fert: 15 eggs.
Mature: 11 eggs. Hubby along with dr. decide two put back two 5AA grade.
How are you two doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tcmc, I agree with what the other girls have said. My ER should be either the day before Thanksgiving or the day after and my entire family all goes up to my brother's for the holiday, but I won't be going this year because I have no idea how I am going to feel after the ER. I think everyone in my family is going to be unerstanding though since they know that I am doing IVF this month. My brother lives like 4 to 5 hours away and I think it would be too much to drive back and forth right before or right after the ER. 

So what I am trying to say is that I think people will understand. This is alot of money and one of the most important things we will do in our lives so you do what you feel is best hun. There will be other events and get togethers you can attend later on. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> want - I had my transfer 3 days ago, now I'm just waiting to see if the embryos took or not. :)

Sorry, so many on here it's hard to keep track of everybody specially how fast this thread has been moving. Hoping to hear your good news soon hun. :dust:



Lucie73821 said:


> Want- glad to see another Floridian!

Where are you from hun?



Sweetness_87 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Thread is still moving fast. Wow!
> 
> Mells - all of us have learned alot about this whole process. I told my Dr. I could probably come work for him after this whole process. Lol
> 
> Sweet - I was bloated as well and had really bad cramps. Nurse said to drink more water. It helped a bit with the pain. When is your transfer day?
> 
> Glory - welcome to the group and lot's of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> Lotus - hope you feel better and can start your cycle soon Hun.
> 
> Alicatt - good luck with your cycle Hun. :dust:
> 
> Ash - any updates? When is your transfer? Soon right?
> 
> Wanna - good luck Hun. :dust:
> 
> Em - I know it's the hormones but don't fight with DH. Remember less stress = more chance at success with IVF. Forget the little fights and arguments and do what's going to give you the best chance Hun.
> 
> Tcmc - good luck with your cycle. I agree with wanna about icing(with ice pack) area before injecting. It also numbs the pain a bit too.
> 
> Lucie - I'm in Florida like Alicatt too. I'm in Orlando, FL.
> 
> 
> Anyone else I might have missed due to the speed of this thread good luck and lot's of baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Update on me:
> 
> Yeah, I went back to work for one day when I made the decision to. I spoke with DH and we both decided it wasn't worth it and we should do what's best for our family so we decided I should leave. So yeah, I left again.
> 
> ET is this Tues , and Im trying to drink more water and it is helping a bit. ALso yay on not working! You now have a little one to worry about :)Click to expand...

Thanks yeah, didn't want to have to worry about work.

Also, you should cut the candy if you can and try to eat as healthy as possible. No soda(or caffein free if you can't cut it altogether), no coffee(decaf is ok), and no junk food. Eat lot's of fruits and veggies and low fat foods. If you haven't started yet, start taking prenatal vitamins and folic acid. They will both help the embryos.


----------



## want2conceive

Em260 said:


> Finally got the update! We have 5 still going strong! The Dr. said they are grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic. :happydance:
> I'm so so happy right now!!

Congrat's Em!!! That is awesome!:happydance:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Congrats Em and Sweetness!
> 
> AFM, we have four 8-cells and two 6-cells. 5dt on Monday. I don't know how to judge that. How many usually make it to blast after day 3? Thanks.

Hey First! 

I asked my Dr that very question last cycle, because I had 5 beautiful embies at day 3 all 7-8 cell and 0-10% fragmentation (basically perfect), on day 3 you want to see them close to 8 cells, that means they are dividing on schedule, and you want there to be as little fragmentation as possible. So the egg carries the embryo from fertilization until day 3, and then the sperm takes over and keeps it growing between day 3 and day 5. So if your DH's :spermy: are good quality, then you should have no worries making beautiful blastocysts for your 5dt!

That is why I have to switch donors (even though I loved my first donor), his not so great sperm were a big part of why I didn't get pregnant last time.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> OOPS.. it is in your signature! Well hopefully you have great results going the IVF route!
> 
> Yea I hoping this will be our only. Now I was reading your changes and I was actually informed that diet didnt need to change unless i was eating a lot of nasty fatty foods.Now I do eat a lot of candy, hopefully that doesnt mess this cycle up. ughhhh so many different studies etc that pull different ways. It confusing :dohh:Click to expand...

You are still very young and probably don't have any issues with your eggs, I'm 15 years older! EEK! So I'm trying to do everything I can. I think at this point, the things that you can do to make these embies stick are no caffeine, no alcohol, no smoking, rest and relaxation. I'm sure you will do just fine!


----------



## Glory Bump

Try this :advancedfertility com/blastocystimages


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> I just wanted to recommend a stool softner after the ET if anyone feels constipated. When I had my hysteroscopy and laparascopy back on 08/29/12 I didn't go number 2 for like almost 3 days, so I took a stool softner and it was gentle and made it easier to go.
> 
> When you guys did your ER did the dr have IV's with fluids on you? I was just wondering?

I agree. I took "Milk of Magnesia" which helped. You become very constipated after ET and have pain because your uterus is trying to get back to normal. This can affect you bowel movement so a stool softener is recommended to help you. In my case it was really bad. Papaya, avocado & pruns will also help. I had to take all of them.:wacko:



wannabeprego said:


> @Tcmc, I agree with what the other girls have said. My ER should be either the day before Thanksgiving or the day after and my entire family all goes up to my brother's for the holiday, but I won't be going this year because I have no idea how I am going to feel after the ER. I think everyone in my family is going to be unerstanding though since they know that I am doing IVF this month. My brother lives like 4 to 5 hours away and I think it would be too much to drive back and forth right before or right after the ER.
> 
> So what I am trying to say is that I think people will understand. This is alot of money and one of the most important things we will do in our lives so you do what you feel is best hun. There will be other events and get togethers you can attend later on. :hugs::hugs:

Agree again. Tcmc, you'll want to be as comfortable as possible hun. My cramps were almost unbearable at times and not being at home and comfortable(since we did IVF out of country) really made it worse imo. I wish I had been home while in pain and I thank god and my DH for helping me through it.


----------



## alicatt

tcmc said:


> hey ladies, this thread really is soooo busy now!! i think the meds are doing another number on me cos me concentration is cr*p at the min:dohh:
> 
> thank you all for the advice with the injections :hugs: i have felt a few little twinges low down around my old C-section scar today so im hoping that means the stimming is starting to do something:shrug:
> 
> for all the ladies who are PUPO i hope you are all feeling well and the TWW isnt too stressful:hugs:
> 
> for all of those about to have ER and ET good luck i am always thinking about all you ladies on here and hope that everything runs smoothly for all of you:hugs:
> 
> so AFM so far my ER is set for the 21/11 and ET is the 23/11 (2 day transfer:growlmad:) and of course 2 invitations for the day after transfer which i dont want to go to cos i just want to stay at home and relax and give my little embies peace and rest to snuggle down tight, but feel obliged to be there. 1 invite is my 24yo stepson fighting in a charity boxing match which i am definately turning down DH can go. the other tho is DH's neice is having a christening for her little boy and wants us there so i feel under pressure to go:cry:
> Any thoughts/suggestions as to what i can do?:hugs::hugs:

@tcmc - I would suggest that you not plan on doing anything the day of ER, or the day after, and my FS said strict bed rest the day of and day after ET. I felt horrible the day of my ER and the days after, in fact I didn't really feel that well until a few days after ET. I ended up with a mild to moderate case of OHSS, and didn't feel up to doing anything. Hopefully you feel a lot better than I did, but even so, you probably want to give your embies the best chance to implant, and that probably means taking it easy and relaxing! I'm sure your family will understand your absence. Best of luck you'll be PUPO before you know it! :hug:


----------



## Glory Bump

Hi Wannabeprego, I left you a site to go take a look at regarding cells and grades.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Em and Sweetness!
> 
> AFM, we have four 8-cells and two 6-cells. 5dt on Monday. I don't know how to judge that. How many usually make it to blast after day 3? Thanks.
> 
> Hey First!
> 
> I asked my Dr that very question last cycle, because I had 5 beautiful embies at day 3 all 7-8 cell and 0-10% fragmentation (basically perfect), on day 3 you want to see them close to 8 cells, that means they are dividing on schedule, and you want there to be as little fragmentation as possible. So the egg carries the embryo from fertilization until day 3, and then the sperm takes over and keeps it growing between day 3 and day 5. So if your DH's :spermy: are good quality, then you should have no worries making beautiful blastocysts for your 5dt!
> 
> That is why I have to switch donors (even though I loved my first donor), his not so great sperm were a big part of why I didn't get pregnant last time.Click to expand...




Glory Bump said:


> Try this :advancedfertility com/blastocystimages

I tried but its not letting me open it


----------



## wannabeprego

Glory Bump said:


> Hi Wannabeprego, I left you a site to go take a look at regarding cells and grades.

Thanks glory!! :thumbup: I will be sure to check it out!!


----------



## wannabeprego

I think this is the full web link:


https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


----------



## Lucie73821

Want, I am over by Fort Myers. :)


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie73821 said:


> Want, I am over by Fort Myers. :)

just a few hrs away.:thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Want, I am over by Fort Myers. :)
> 
> just a few hrs away.:thumbup:Click to expand...

And I'm in WPB! Just a few hours east!


----------



## Sweetness_87

You don't think if I'm still bloated tues or intermitten nausea that will prevent me from conceiving because my body is in so much stress????


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> You don't think if I'm still bloated tues or intermitten nausea that will prevent me from conceiving because my body is in so much stress????

Sweetness.. No, I don't think that it will prevent you from conceiving. Do you recall what your estrogen levels were prior to your ER? Were they above 4000? Or close to that? Did you have more than 20 follicles? I'm wondering if you have a mild case of OHSS. It is what causes the nausea and the bloating. Gatorade and protein will fix it. People with OHSS conceive all the time. In fact quite often your OHSS will worsen if you are pregnant. It will get worse around the time of implantation. It is made worse by the HCG that is being released by the embryo. So don't you worry, the bloating is normal (as long as you can breathe and don't have any shortness of breath). Just try to relax and drink plenty of fluids especially those with electrolytes to help combat the OHSS.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> You don't think if I'm still bloated tues or intermitten nausea that will prevent me from conceiving because my body is in so much stress????
> 
> Sweetness.. No, I don't think that it will prevent you from conceiving. Do you recall what your estrogen levels were prior to your ER? Were they above 4000? Or close to that? Did you have more than 20 follicles? I'm wondering if you have a mild case of OHSS. It is what causes the nausea and the bloating. Gatorade and protein will fix it. People with OHSS conceive all the time. In fact quite often your OHSS will worsen if you are pregnant. It will get worse around the time of implantation. It is made worse by the HCG that is being released by the embryo. So don't you worry, the bloating is normal (as long as you can breathe and don't have any shortness of breath). Just try to relax and drink plenty of fluids especially those with electrolytes to help combat the OHSS.Click to expand...

Oh wow I looked up the symptoms and yes I think that's it like 98% my estrogen ended up being well over 4000. Like te bloating is terrible mom ( who's also an RN) was concerned with all my issues and brought up a potential ER visit its starting to get a little better thank gosh. Thanks again!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> So its official my friend called her buddy and he is going to do accu Mon at noon on his lunch break! Im excited but nervous. I hope this helps and doesnt do any damage

good luck with the accu, i've only ever heard good stories from it so I wouldn't worry about it hun.



tcmc said:


> hey ladies, this thread really is soooo busy now!! i think the meds are doing another number on me cos me concentration is cr*p at the min:dohh:
> 
> thank you all for the advice with the injections :hugs: i have felt a few little twinges low down around my old C-section scar today so im hoping that means the stimming is starting to do something:shrug:
> 
> for all the ladies who are PUPO i hope you are all feeling well and the TWW isnt too stressful:hugs:
> 
> for all of those about to have ER and ET good luck i am always thinking about all you ladies on here and hope that everything runs smoothly for all of you:hugs:
> 
> so AFM so far my ER is set for the 21/11 and ET is the 23/11 (2 day transfer:growlmad:) and of course 2 invitations for the day after transfer which i dont want to go to cos i just want to stay at home and relax and give my little embies peace and rest to snuggle down tight, but feel obliged to be there. 1 invite is my 24yo stepson fighting in a charity boxing match which i am definately turning down DH can go. the other tho is DH's neice is having a christening for her little boy and wants us there so i feel under pressure to go:cry:
> Any thoughts/suggestions as to what i can do?:hugs::hugs:

I agree with the others, you can only do what is best for you at the moment, and if people don't understand well then that's their own fault. what you have gone through for this to happen is too important :hugs:



FirstTry said:


> Congrats Em and Sweetness!
> 
> AFM, we have four 8-cells and two 6-cells. 5dt on Monday. I don't know how to judge that. How many usually make it to blast after day 3? Thanks.

They sound like they're doing well First, I'm pretty sure between 6 and 8 cells is perfect for day 3


AFM - have decided i've had enough of sitting around and doing not a lot, so me and DH are off to the cinema this afternoon, just to try and have a break from thinking about IVF! I'm currently 4dp2dt, so I think 4 days of rest should be enough, plus relaxing has got to be better than sat stressing about it all day. 

Will check in when I get back :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mo - I bet the progesterone will help it and if nothing else when you call on Monday they can adjust the medications. I would still try to call today if I was you. There has to be someone answering the phones or you can leave a message. My nurse said to always call no matter what even if it's just to put my mind at ease. 

tcmc - I agree with everyone else, you have to think about yourself right now. People will understand and if they don't then that's their problem. You have a right to be selfish during this time. 

Sweetness - just keep in mind that grades aren't the be all end all. My RE said it's just a guide for them but plenty of "perfect" highly graded embryos don't end up as a BFP and lots of "ugly" lower grade embryos do. 

JDH - have fun at the cinema! What are you going to see?


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Oh wow I looked up the symptoms and yes I think that's it like 98% my estrogen ended up being well over 4000. Like te bloating is terrible mom ( who's also an RN) was concerned with all my issues and brought up a potential ER visit its starting to get a little better thank gosh. Thanks again!!!

Oh no sorry you're still feeling like this! I hope it's better today and when in doubt go to the ER. You don't want to mess around with OHSS!


----------



## Smirn

It's nice to hear people's success 

I have been trying for 7 years and about to start my first round of icsi. Just waiting to start my period then I need a scan to rule out a polyp :winkwink:

I'm new on here so good to hear other people's stories

Thanks x


----------



## tcmc

thanks for all the words of support girls it has helped me realise that its me i have to think about at this moment in time and will be making my excuses that i have a tummy bug or something since none of them know we are doing IVF:hugs:

Sweetness- if u have any concerns no matter how small just go get checked out better safe than sorry:hugs:

AFM- i have had an overwhelming urge to go back to mass recently, so this morning i got up and dressed did my injection and walked up to church, feel good and hope to make a routine of it every week:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, so much has gone down in the last day I haven't been on! You girls have been busy little bees! I'm so sorry in advance if I missed anyone, I tried my best to respond to all of you! 

Mells - I hope you get more follies! FX'd hun! 

Lucie - I hope the next 3 weeks go quick so you can start! 

Em - 5 embies still growing is GREAT! Can't wait for your ET! 

JDH - Are you going to test before your beta? Goodness, I was out walking around the day after my ET. Not a lot, maybe like 30 minutes max but my doctor told me not to have too much bedrest. He said that not being active can cause limited blood flow, etc. and you need blood flow for implantation. IDK ... I thought he was going to tell me bed rest for about 2 days but no ... it was opposite, I was surprised! I took it easy still but still did stuff. I hope you have a nice time out at the movies! What did you guys end up seeing?

tcmc - I agree with all of the other ladies, now is the time to be selfish if any! You have to do what's best for you. Your body has been going through so much and you have to make sure you're comfortable and healthy.

Sweet - if you're really worried about OHSS I would go to the hospital or at least call you doctor. A few things I did after my ER since my E2 was 6000 at the point of ER was weigh myself. I made sure every morning, afternoon and night I weighed myself to make sure I hadn't gained a lot of weight and I didn't so I tried not to worry. I also drank 1.5 liters of gatorade a day at LEAST! I also had 2 eggs every morning and pickles (they have a lot of sodium). I really hope you're getting better but I was sore/bloated for about 4 days total so ... keep your head up, do what you can to prevent it and you will be fine! 

AFM - I am 4dp5dt and I'm feeling okay. Pretty dizzy, cramping/pinching, headache on and off, and I'm pretty tired, which I'm sure is the meds catching up with me! I went to bed last night at 6pm and slept until this morning! Ridiculous! I've been keeping up with my PIO shots and I went in Friday for a progesterone check and it was 35 so they said it's perfect and to come in on Friday the 16th for my beta pregnancy test! I'm trying not to look into symptoms because I know they can be from the progesterone. I'm just lying around a lot, trying to rest, watching TV, knitting and eating lots! :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Mo - I bet the progesterone will help it and if nothing else when you call on Monday they can adjust the medications. I would still try to call today if I was you. There has to be someone answering the phones or you can leave a message. My nurse said to always call no matter what even if it's just to put my mind at ease.
> 
> tcmc - I agree with everyone else, you have to think about yourself right now. People will understand and if they don't then that's their problem. You have a right to be selfish during this time.
> 
> Sweetness - just keep in mind that grades aren't the be all end all. My RE said it's just a guide for them but plenty of "perfect" highly graded embryos don't end up as a BFP and lots of "ugly" lower grade embryos do.
> 
> JDH - have fun at the cinema! What are you going to see?




Smirn said:


> It's nice to hear people's success
> 
> I have been trying for 7 years and about to start my first round of icsi. Just waiting to start my period then I need a scan to rule out a polyp :winkwink:
> 
> I'm new on here so good to hear other people's stories
> 
> Thanks x

Welcome! Goodluck! When is AF suppose to be here?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tcmc- glad toy decided to have "me" time. I'm literally not doing really anything beside mon and that's my acupuncture then going to be lazy til sun 

Ash- I know it's so hard not to want to read into it. U going to take an at hon test

Mich- how did your acupuncture go???? 

Wanna- hope your doing okay. 

Hold- u still out there???

Em,jdh, Lucie how is everything???


AFM- symptoms are getting better still pretty bloated but didn't gain weight today. My estrogen ended up being crazy high. I know she said it tripled in like one day or doubled I don't remember  just glad I'm feeling better. 

Also doc called my 4 embies still growing. I asked if he graded them and he said I have 2-8 cells and 1- 7 cell abd 1-5 cell. He said " I feel confident we will have good embryos when we transfer" I asked about the 5 cell catching up and he said maybe..... I don't want to freeze just one I wish he would put all three in. But I know he won't. Ughhhh who knows. But i think 8 ad 7 cells are good after to ER on thur


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - yes I'll mostly likely take a HPT just not for another 2 days.


----------



## wannabeprego

Smirn said:


> It's nice to hear people's success
> 
> I have been trying for 7 years and about to start my first round of icsi. Just waiting to start my period then I need a scan to rule out a polyp :winkwink:
> 
> I'm new on here so good to hear other people's stories
> 
> Thanks x

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: Are you going to be doing the long protocol and starting lupron soon? When do you start your meds? Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! :dust::dust:



https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/DTL%20Welcome/SuzyVal08WlcmeToGroup.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, I am glad that you are feeling better today hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope your embryos continue to grow nicely. Good luck with ET!!! :dust::dust:

AFM, I am doing okay. I will be heading over to my sister's house soon to start my STIM's and I am a little nervous about the bigger needles poking me. :wacko: We are going to do the injections every day around lunch time for the rest of my injections with my sister. I have 3 injections now, 375 of the Gonal F, 75 of the menopur, and I have stepped down from 10 to 5 of the lupron. Hopefully the needles just look scarier than they actually will feel. Eeeekkk.... :wacko: I will do an update later to let you girls know how the injections go.


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Smirn!

Sweet- I had what my dr. called a "mild" case of OHSS after my first ivf. It started the night of ER and lasted for 5 days or so. I felt very full in my abdomen, it was hard to take a deep breath, and my abdomen felt very hard to the touch. When I went in for my ET, the dr. felt my abdomen and promptly told me I was to limit my fluids to 1 liter a day. If you are worried, I would call your dr and see what they say. 

Nothing interesting going on with me. Looking forward to next weekend. My dad is flying down next Sunday and will be here until the 1st. We haven't seen him since July, so I'm excited for him to visit! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, there's so much going on in here its so hard to keep up! Good luck to those who are waiting for ET. Good luck to those who are waiting for ER and to those who are stimming. I can say that this road is very hard but we will all be moms.

So I still don't believe it as I'm typing it but I tested this morning and :bfp: came up! I still don't believe it! My OTD is Wednesday I pray we get a good beta. I still have each one of you in my prayers. Thank you for the support!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay happy!!! Congratulations! Is it a dark bfp or a squinter? Either way it's a bfp yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow, so much has gone down in the last day I haven't been on! You girls have been busy little bees! I'm so sorry in advance if I missed anyone, I tried my best to respond to all of you!
> 
> Mells - I hope you get more follies! FX'd hun!
> 
> Lucie - I hope the next 3 weeks go quick so you can start!
> 
> Em - 5 embies still growing is GREAT! Can't wait for your ET!
> 
> JDH - Are you going to test before your beta? Goodness, I was out walking around the day after my ET. Not a lot, maybe like 30 minutes max but my doctor told me not to have too much bedrest. He said that not being active can cause limited blood flow, etc. and you need blood flow for implantation. IDK ... I thought he was going to tell me bed rest for about 2 days but no ... it was opposite, I was surprised! I took it easy still but still did stuff. I hope you have a nice time out at the movies! What did you guys end up seeing?
> 
> tcmc - I agree with all of the other ladies, now is the time to be selfish if any! You have to do what's best for you. Your body has been going through so much and you have to make sure you're comfortable and healthy.
> 
> Sweet - if you're really worried about OHSS I would go to the hospital or at least call you doctor. A few things I did after my ER since my E2 was 6000 at the point of ER was weigh myself. I made sure every morning, afternoon and night I weighed myself to make sure I hadn't gained a lot of weight and I didn't so I tried not to worry. I also drank 1.5 liters of gatorade a day at LEAST! I also had 2 eggs every morning and pickles (they have a lot of sodium). I really hope you're getting better but I was sore/bloated for about 4 days total so ... keep your head up, do what you can to prevent it and you will be fine!
> 
> AFM - I am 4dp5dt and I'm feeling okay. Pretty dizzy, cramping/pinching, headache on and off, and I'm pretty tired, which I'm sure is the meds catching up with me! I went to bed last night at 6pm and slept until this morning! Ridiculous! I've been keeping up with my PIO shots and I went in Friday for a progesterone check and it was 35 so they said it's perfect and to come in on Friday the 16th for my beta pregnancy test! I'm trying not to look into symptoms because I know they can be from the progesterone. I'm just lying around a lot, trying to rest, watching TV, knitting and eating lots! :haha:

We don't have a BETA test in the UK, just a standard HPT. My OTD is 23rd Nov when i'll be 16dp2dt so yeah i'll probs do an earlier one lol if it's going to have worked I think it should show before this which would technically be 18DPO. However because of my history of miscarriages my doctors have told me that if i would like to have a BETA then they will give me one on 23rd if my HPT is positive. Which it will be (PMA) :happydance:

We ended up seeing 'Argo' at the cinema and it was absolutely brilliant. Based on a true story and had me weeping too. This could have been a mix of the meds though :haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

It's dark plus the digital says "pregnant"

You are next ash. Those symptoms sound promising!


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies, there's so much going on in here its so hard to keep up! Good luck to those who are waiting for ET. Good luck to those who are waiting for ER and to those who are stimming. I can say that this road is very hard but we will all be moms.
> 
> So I still don't believe it as I'm typing it but I tested this morning and :bfp: came up! I still don't believe it! My OTD is Wednesday I pray we get a good beta. I still have each one of you in my prayers. Thank you for the support!

OMG Happy congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:

Post a pic of test. I love looking at them! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

JDH - oooo I've been wanting to see that movie! Maybe I'll get OH to bring me to see it, except we're supposed to be going to see Breaking dawn on Thursday night so this week might not be the best! OMG 18dpo I would go crazy! I'm already going crazy wanting to test! 

Happy - omg, yay! I agree with JDH, pictures! Did you have any symptoms during your wait or did you try to not pick out any?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

https://https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/test.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, my symptoms are stabbing feelings around my niples and very heavy, very tired especially after lunch. I've been going to bed around 7:30. I have twingles around my uterus more like a pulling feeling. Very emotional but at the same time happy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

happy - those tests are amazing! So happy for you :happydance: So what are you number 4 for this thread? I can't remember but I'm REALLY hoping it stays so positive! Lucky thread here!


----------



## MoBaby

HAPPY!! Congrats!!!! :) YAY!!!!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Beautiful pic Happy - H&H 9 months xx

How many DPT?


----------



## Em260

Yayyyy Happy!!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:
This is a very lucky thread!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats happy! I am soooo excited. This is s lucky thread we are 4-4 with BFP!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Today I am 6dp5dt. I was surprise to see the line right away. Thank you ladies for the well wishes. This is in fact a very lucky thread. And now I am a true believer in FET.


----------



## want2conceive

Smirn - Welcome aboard. Good Luck on your icsi cycle!

Happy - Yay, Congrat's Hun! So happy for you!!! :happydance:

Ash - Hoping for a BFP for you! :dust:

Em & Sweet - I agree this is a lucky thread for sure!


----------



## Sweetness_87

I'm debating on when I can test cause the day of transfer I'm taking 2,500 units of hcg and don't want a false positive. When do IVF or fet people normally test?


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> I'm debating on when I can test cause the day of transfer I'm taking 2,500 units of hcg and don't want a false positive. When do IVF or fet people normally test?

Usually 14days after transfer but I tested on day 11(couldn't wait) and got a positive. Then did blood work on same day. You should be able to tell by day 10-11 with a over the counter pregnancy test but wait for your blood results to confirm. that's what we did. Baby dust to help hun. :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome Smirn!
> 
> Sweet- I had what my dr. called a "mild" case of OHSS after my first ivf. It started the night of ER and lasted for 5 days or so. I felt very full in my abdomen, it was hard to take a deep breath, and my abdomen felt very hard to the touch. When I went in for my ET, the dr. felt my abdomen and promptly told me I was to limit my fluids to 1 liter a day. If you are worried, I would call your dr and see what they say.
> 
> Nothing interesting going on with me. Looking forward to next weekend. My dad is flying down next Sunday and will be here until the 1st. We haven't seen him since July, so I'm excited for him to visit!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!

Hey question I felt pretty good when I woke up but after I ate it got crazy bloated again and all the way up to my epigastric area. When I take deep breaths I do get slight pains in my lower abdomen. Anything u would recommend? I was reading and it said drink water anything else? I just want this gone before ET on tues


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Smirn!
> 
> Sweet- I had what my dr. called a "mild" case of OHSS after my first ivf. It started the night of ER and lasted for 5 days or so. I felt very full in my abdomen, it was hard to take a deep breath, and my abdomen felt very hard to the touch. When I went in for my ET, the dr. felt my abdomen and promptly told me I was to limit my fluids to 1 liter a day. If you are worried, I would call your dr and see what they say.
> 
> Nothing interesting going on with me. Looking forward to next weekend. My dad is flying down next Sunday and will be here until the 1st. We haven't seen him since July, so I'm excited for him to visit!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!
> 
> Hey question I felt pretty good when I woke up but after I ate it got crazy bloated again and all the way up to my epigastric area. When I take deep breaths I do get slight pains in my lower abdomen. Anything u would recommend? I was reading and it said drink water anything else? I just want this gone before ET on tuesClick to expand...

Lot's of water! have papayas, avocados & milk of magnesia handy to help you go after ET.


----------



## Sweetness_87

K I will try that. Yesterday i was in a lot of pain and broke down and had to take Percocet. And I will drink more water. And when I have my ET I won't be drinking as much am caffiene or eating as much sugars. That should help to ya think?


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> K I will try that. Yesterday i was in a lot of pain and broke down and had to take Percocet. And I will drink more water. And when I have my ET I won't be drinking as much am caffiene or eating as much sugars. That should help to ya think?

yeah that will help too. try to eat healthy and drink lot's of water. Also, rest as much as possible the 1st 5days after ET. I also used an ice pack to rub my lower back with when the pain was really bad. It helped a bit too.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- yea I am taking off tues- sun then work 12 which will be taking it easy. My embryos this morning has 2- 8 cells then 1- 7 cells then 1 -5 cell the 8 cells sounds great. Ohhhhh just praying this takes


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies, there's so much going on in here its so hard to keep up! Good luck to those who are waiting for ET. Good luck to those who are waiting for ER and to those who are stimming. I can say that this road is very hard but we will all be moms.
> 
> So I still don't believe it as I'm typing it but I tested this morning and :bfp: came up! I still don't believe it! My OTD is Wednesday I pray we get a good beta. I still have each one of you in my prayers. Thank you for the support!

WOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your BFP hun!!!!:flower: I am so happy for you!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I still remember when we first met back on the VR wags thread!!! Yes it has been quite a journey for you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!:dust::dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, I hope you feel better soon hun!!!:hugs::hugs: You should get some gatorade and pedialyte to keep yourself hydrated. The pedialyte can be mixed with most drinks. You should also be eating alot of protein from what the other girls have been saying. 

AFM, Well I survived my injections. I played you tube videos with instructions on how to do the injections before so I could make sure I was doing the menopur correctly with the water solution and the mixing and all of that jazz. My sister watched the gonal F video with me because of how the injection is different. You have to like push it and it snaps like several times and than hold it for like 5 to 10 seconds to make sure all of the fluid is out once it is into the skin. 

So I thought the Gonal F would be the worst because of having to hold it in there for a longer amount of time but it wasn't to bad. I didn't feel much, just a small prick, But my sister didn't think she got it all in the first time because the crank thing had a 75 on it, so she had to repoke me again with the gonal f to make sure that all of the medicine got in okay. But all of it did go in the first time, and the default setting apparently always shows the 75 on it still I guess:shrug:, so lucky me I got an extra poke. I had blood ooze out of the injection site so I had to use my alcohol wipes and gauze pads to stop the bleeding. 

The menopur was worse because it burned a little when it went in and there was alot of fluid that has to go in. Blood oozed out of that too after the injection. :wacko: I could feel a pretty nice prick with it as well when it went in. Mixing it is pretty easy though. 

The lupron is even easier since I have stepped down from 10 to 5 units of it. So that is still the easiest shot. 

I had a bunch of red spots on my belly after. Apparently you can also do the injections in your upper thighs but my sister seems to think the belly will be less painful, so I think we will stick with my belly for now. The icing is necessary because without it, i think the injections would be even more painful and I still had alot of redness even with the icing, so i think it helps cut down on it some. The icing numbs the area I think so it doesn't pinch as much with the injections. 

Well I survived and I am not feeling any side effects yet, I am just super sleepy but that could be from the lupron because it has always made me sleepy. I also have some cramping in like my ovary area.


----------



## Lucie73821

Happy-congrats on your BFP!!!!

Sweet- sounds like everyone is giving good tips, but if you are still feeling bad tomorrow, it wouldn't hurt to give your dr a call and see what they say. 

Wanna- one tip I learned with the menopur that really helped was to mix it up and put it in the syringe, then let it sit for 5-10 mins. I found that really cut down on the burning.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wannabe- oh sister u wait you will feel the awesome side effects soon.  and yes you can do them in the thigh too but i know the stomach absorbs better and paying way too much not for something to absorb. Overall though glad the Were not too bad


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> Happy-congrats on your BFP!!!!
> 
> Sweet- sounds like everyone is giving good tips, but if you are still feeling bad tomorrow, it wouldn't hurt to give your dr a call and see what they say.
> 
> Wanna- one tip I learned with the menopur that really helped was to mix it up and put it in the syringe, then let it sit for 5-10 mins. I found that really cut down on the burning.

Thanks for the suggestion hun!!:flower: I will have to give that a try next time I do the menopur!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wannabe- oh sister u wait you will feel the awesome side effects soon.  and yes you can do them in the thigh too but i know the stomach absorbs better and paying way too much not for something to absorb. Overall though glad the Were not too bad

Thanks... LOL.... It sounds like I have alot to look forward to with some lovely side effects in a few days than huh!! :winkwink::haha:

What side effects did you have from the Stims meds hun?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna - well hot flashes bitchyness cry real easy which I don't normally cry. And also the hcg shot always does havock on my system like extreme moodiness. Now I haven't taken menopur just reponex instead


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - I'm so glad you survived your first night of shots! They're not so bad :) and the more you do it, the easier it will get! 

I've been cramping pretty hard for the last 30 minutes ... I hope my period isn't going to decide show her ugly face earlier then she's supposed to!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> wanna - I'm so glad you survived your first night of shots! They're not so bad :) and the more you do it, the easier it will get!
> 
> I've been cramping pretty hard for the last 30 minutes ... I hope my period isn't going to decide show her ugly face earlier then she's supposed to!

Me too ash but I doubt it is AF cramps just saying  I have a great feeling bout everyone in this thread . Hey also what grade where your embryos?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sweet! I'm happy to be a part of this thread, everyone is so positive and helpful! They didn't tell me like the in detail grades, but the one was excellent and the other was great quality.


----------



## MoBaby

ash: cramps are a good sign!!

My clinic doesn't grade the embryos; they just call them good, fair or poor. Well, maybe they grade the day 3'ers (I havent seen a day3 report) but on blasts they don't at least.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I hope the :witch: stays away and your BFP is just around the corner. :hugs::hugs::af::af::af: I have heard lots of girls say that cramps were an early pregnancy symptom for them and that they thought AF was coming before they got their BFP, so hang in there hun. :hugs::hugs: Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you!! :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> wanna - I'm so glad you survived your first night of shots! They're not so bad :) and the more you do it, the easier it will get!
> 
> I've been cramping pretty hard for the last 30 minutes ... I hope my period isn't going to decide show her ugly face earlier then she's supposed to!
> 
> Me too ash but I doubt it is AF cramps just saying  I have a great feeling bout everyone in this thread . Hey also what grade where your embryos?Click to expand...

Ash.. what DPO are you? Implantation after IVF ususally happens between 6-10 days past ER, but mostly around 6-8 dp ER. There is a great list that I had when I did my last cycle. It showed what was happening on each day.

I found it, this helped me during my last cycle a whole lot! 

For 3-Day Embryo Transfer:
1dpt  embryo is growing and developing
2dpt  Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dp  Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt  Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt  Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt  Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt  Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt  Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt  More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt  More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt  HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

For 5-Day Embryo Transfer:
-1dpt  embryo is growing and developing
0dpt  Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt  Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt  Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt  Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt  Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt  Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt  Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt  More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt  More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt  HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - thanks for the positive words! I've heard they are but the ones tonight are different than the ones I've been having but maybe that's because they're really implanting tonight since I'm 4dp5dt. :) PMA PMA PMA! 

wanna - thanks girl! 

ali - I'm 4dp5dt today and dpo is how many days you are from er right? That would be 9 days ago so the cramps would make sense but I don't want to get too excited that it worked ya know? Especially cause lots of people have said that progesterone can cause cramps too ... progesterone is EVIL!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - thanks for the positive words! I've heard they are but the ones tonight are different than the ones I've been having but maybe that's because they're really implanting tonight since I'm 4dp5dt. :) PMA PMA PMA!
> 
> wanna - thanks girl!
> 
> ali - I'm 4dp5dt today and dpo is how many days you are from er right? That would be 9 days ago so the cramps would make sense but I don't want to get too excited that it worked ya know? Especially cause lots of people have said that progesterone can cause cramps too ... progesterone is EVIL!


Yes, 4+5 = 9. I wasn't sure if I would find that chart or not, but you are right on schedule, the cramps could very likely be the implantation of the embryo as it buries deeper. FX'd and :dust: that this is exactly what you are feeling!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna - well hot flashes bitchyness cry real easy which I don't normally cry. And also the hcg shot always does havock on my system like extreme moodiness. Now I haven't taken menopur just reponex instead

It doesn't end after transfer! I have hot flashes and constantly crying for no reason and moody!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I'm still feeling cramps. Besides if you are on progesterone and estrogen you won't get your period. I have a good feeling about you! Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - thanks! I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning ... OH doesn't want me to but I kind of feel like I want to ... I might hold out until Tuesday ... I'm definitely going to do an HPT before the beta but haven't decide when yet.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Happy:bunny:!! :happydance: This thread is so lucky! Yay! 

AFM: I might get to continue with this cycle with ER the week of Dec 10. I got new meds and am getting better already. I feel so much more relaxed about everything. This might actually work! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

GL tomorrow Ash if you test!! Be sure to test the day after as well b/c of the trigger (did you trigger with ovidrel or HCG??)..... I had my first BFP with my 2nd cycle at 5dpt and with my 3rd cycle at 5dpt (faint, darker on 6dpt, but then didnt progress).... FX for you! Your symptoms sound promising!

I can't believe I dont have any pregnancy tests!!! I have almost purchased some ICs on ebay but I resisted. I usually have 50+ strips at this point before transfer and some FRERs and a couple digis (I sound crazy) but I dont think I want to torture myself this time. All the left over test I had (including a didi with conception indicator) were given to another member. I'm GLAD my transfer is a friday and I start a new job the next monday so I will be focused on that!! I am HOPING to not test until 7dpt but will see how it works out.... DH will be here to keep me from purchasing tests :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I had the ovidrel trigger. I will definitely continue testing to see if it progresses, I'm such an addict for POAS I can't even help myself! Did you use a FRER or an IC? I only have a FRER so ... I hope it works! Thanks! I hope these symptoms are good too!


----------



## want2conceive

Ash & Sweet - Cramps are a good sign and don't think they will end after ET. I just had some really bad ones about an hour ago. they come and go. Somedays they are so-so and somedays they are unbearable. The first 5 days after ET they were really unbearable. I felt like I was giving birth already(I don't know what that feels like but I had never felt so much painful cramps then I did after ET). My husband was scared neighbors were going to think he was hitting me because I was screaming in pain sometimes too. Drinking more water and eating foods to help me have easier bowel movements help but cramps are still painful sometimes. 

I hope both of you have good news for us soon. Let's keep our perfect thread going girls!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - I had the ovidrel trigger. I will definitely continue testing to see if it progresses, I'm such an addict for POAS I can't even help myself! Did you use a FRER or an IC? I only have a FRER so ... I hope it works! Thanks! I hope these symptoms are good too!

Both :dohh: The pink IC with HCG written on it (those are awesome) and the FRER... Both were obviously faint. I would wait until 7dpt if possible :) (lets see if I wait that long after mine lol).


----------



## tcmc

Happy congrats I am so pleased for u


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- I think u Gould test tom   

Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Happy - thanks! I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning ... OH doesn't want me to but I kind of feel like I want to ... I might hold out until Tuesday ... I'm definitely going to do an HPT before the beta but haven't decide when yet.

I think 11DPO or 6dp5dt is a safe bet, I think most IVFs are positive by then, but then I have heard of women not getting a positive on a HPT until after beta. So don't be upset if you don't see a BFP.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies I am almost 100 percent! I should be there tomorrow. thank you guys for teaching me!!!!!

How is everyone else???

Im so egar for my accup tomorrow at 1230!!!

Will do individual ones tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Happy - thanks! I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning ... OH doesn't want me to but I kind of feel like I want to ... I might hold out until Tuesday ... I'm definitely going to do an HPT before the beta but haven't decide when yet.
> 
> I think 11DPO or 6dp5dt is a safe bet, I think most IVFs are positive by then, but then I have heard of women not getting a positive on a HPT until after beta. So don't be upset if you don't see a BFP.Click to expand...

I know its hard to figure out why ladies dont get their bfp the first ivf cycle. But I was looking at your info and there shouldnt have been any reason for you not to get a BFP. I have heard of couples freezing their embies for a couple months to give their body a break. I know some woman feel as if the stimming and all that alone stresses their body out creating a potential BFN. I also know of a lot of girls that had their BFP the firt try. maybe im talking in circles.


----------



## Mells54

Happy - so excited for you! Congrats!

Ash - this is such a lucky thread, I think you will see you :bfp: soon!

Sweet - so glad that you are feeling better!

ASM, I'm doing ok. Today's US showed another intermediate follicule on the left side. That brings me to 5 with a bunch of smaller ones that we hope catch up in the next few days. I said a little prayer last night asking for the left side to kick into action, and I'm happy that it seems to have done just that. ER will probably be Friday.:)

:dust: to ALL!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Happy - so excited for you! Congrats!
> 
> Ash - this is such a lucky thread, I think you will see you :bfp: soon!
> 
> Sweet - so glad that you are feeling better!
> 
> ASM, I'm doing ok. Today's US showed another intermediate follicule on the left side. That brings me to 5 with a bunch of smaller ones that we hope catch up in the next few days. I said a little prayer last night asking for the left side to kick into action, and I'm happy that it seems to have done just that. ER will probably be Friday.:)
> 
> :dust: to ALL!!!!

Yay! I am excited! Time is fkying by


----------



## wannabeprego

Mells54 said:


> Happy - so excited for you! Congrats!
> 
> Ash - this is such a lucky thread, I think you will see you :bfp: soon!
> 
> Sweet - so glad that you are feeling better!
> 
> ASM, I'm doing ok. Today's US showed another intermediate follicule on the left side. That brings me to 5 with a bunch of smaller ones that we hope catch up in the next few days. I said a little prayer last night asking for the left side to kick into action, and I'm happy that it seems to have done just that. ER will probably be Friday.:)
> 
> :dust: to ALL!!!!

Glad things are moving along and improving now!! That is great news hun!! :thumbup: Good luck for your ER this Friday!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holdontohope

OMG!! I can't believe how much I have missed in 2 days!! 

Happy- congrats!!! how exciting!! :happydance: 

Ash- I can't wait to see your tests 2maro!! Sounds so promising :) I am knitting too! What are you making? I am making a baby blanket

Michelle-how are injections going for you? 

Wanna- I am so excited that you started stimming! Can't wait to hear how it all goes! 

Em- yay for your 5 embryos!!! 

Mo- how is the spotting today? I hope everything goes well for your transfer!

First- how are you feeling? 

Want- when is your scan? I can't believe you are 6 weeks!!

Sweet- The doctors gave me Percocet after my last LAP.. Man that stuff 
made me sooo loopy I couldn't even function, but the pain was gone instantly! You must be very uncomfortable to need that stuff! So sorry :hugs: I hope everything settles down for you! 

tcmc- glad your injections are going well! Mass sounds wonderful! 

JDH- glad your transfer went well!! Good luck!!

Phantom- Welcome back! Glad you didn't need a D&C :hugs: 

Mells- I hope everything works out well for you and your stimming response picks up!

Glory- welcome to the thread! 

Lotus- so sorry about the c. diff bug!! That is no fun at all! 

Alicatt- welcome! We are on the same cycle, I start Lupron on Tuesday with est ER Dec 9th. And you are using a sperm donor!? So am I :) I am so excited your joined!! Are you using a sperm bank? Did you purchase just 1 vial for previous IVF? I am single and using a sperm bank. The sperm bank I chose guarantees sperm count 10+ after thawing. I am sorry your first donor had poor sperm :( I finally found a donor that I LOVE so I am praying nothing goes wrong. 

Lucie- when is your est ER? I start stimming Nov. 27th :) 

I am sincerely sorry if I missed anyone!! I really tried :flower:

AFM: I have tried to keep busy the last few days in hopes of getting a little break from WAY to much thinking!! It hasn't worked so well.. But I got to spend some much needed time with my mom and I loved that! Tuesday is my first officially appt, injecting demo and I start Lupron :) I am extremely nervous about it... But I am just not sure why :shrug: I am really good at giving injections.. I graduated top of my class and was even able to be an observer for other students.. But still, I am just so nervous! Blah, hope some of the nerves pass after my appt.. My FS is very big on "higher IVF success rates result from positive thinking and no stress" so I am trying my best to do both of those things!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies so who all as ER or ET this week??


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone :wave:

Hope: I'm feeling well, just feeling some strange stirring.

Sweetness: my ET is tomorrow. We didn't get a status update today. The doctor is supposed to call in the morning to discuss how many we're going to transfer. The procedure will be in the morning. Then, 24 hrs of bed rest. 

I think you're on for Tuesday, right? Things are getting exciting!


----------



## Glory Bump

Srry. I was unable to post entire link because babyandbump only allow one to post a link or website if one has post 10 or more post. I hope the site gave answer some of your questions.


----------



## Glory Bump

I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Glory Bump said:


> I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:

It's still early. Just remember that you may still be pregnant. Pretend you didn't test and hold out hope for your beta. Your embryo is probably still getting snuggled in. :hug:


----------



## JDH1982

Glory Bump said:


> I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:

:hugs: hun, this road is such an emotional one to walk, but praying that your little embie is still getting comfy.

AFM - I know were supposed to keep positive but it is difficult, I don't feel any different. Apart from the odd twinge in my lower back I feel totally normal. Just hoping that's not a bad thing :shrug: I keep trying to forget about it and relax but I just can't. I think i'll step outside and scream - may make me feel better :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies so who all as ER or ET this week??

I have my ET Friday!!! :happydance:

Hold: Thanks for asking. I started progesterone yesterday and the spotting has stopped! So I dont think I need to call the clinic unless it starts back up again. None all day yesterday so I am happy about that!! YAY for starting lupron soon!! It moves fast after that :)

Glory: You are not out until beta says negative!! FX for you!


----------



## JDH1982

MoBaby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies so who all as ER or ET this week??
> 
> I have my ET Friday!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hold: Thanks for asking. I started progesterone yesterday and the spotting has stopped! So I dont think I need to call the clinic unless it starts back up again. None all day yesterday so I am happy about that!! YAY for starting lupron soon!! It moves fast after that :)
> 
> Glory: You are not out until beta says negative!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Yay for ET day :happydance: How many will you transfer?


----------



## Glory Bump

LotusBlossom said:


> Glory Bump said:
> 
> 
> I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:
> 
> It's still early. Just remember that you may still be pregnant. Pretend you didn't test and hold out hope for your beta. Your embryo is probably still getting snuggled in. :hug:Click to expand...

LotusBlossom !!!! 
I truly felt your HUG and Positvity that it made me cry. I'm heeding your advice and holding out til beta : 11/14 :coffee: It's only tea in that cup. LOL.


----------



## Mells54

Glory Bump said:


> I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:

It's always easier said then done. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay for ET on Friday!!!! Will you be transferring two?

Glory - so sorry :hugs: Keep your head up though! 

AFM - I was woken up in the middle of the night by pretty strong cramps so I tested this morning and there is a very very very faint second line. I'm not calling it a bfp yet because it is soo light, I have to like turn the stick towards the light, etc. etc. but there is one there and it is pink so ... FX'd it keeps getting darker! I didn't really expect it to be dark today since I'm only 5dpt so I'm not upset at the color I'm still feeling really positive. So again FX'd!! I probably won't test now until Wednesday 7dpt.


----------



## Glory Bump

JDH1982 said:


> Glory Bump said:
> 
> 
> I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: hun, this road is such an emotional one to walk, but praying that your little embie is still getting comfy.
> 
> AFM - I know were supposed to keep positive but it is difficult, I don't feel any different. Apart from the odd twinge in my lower back I feel totally normal. Just hoping that's not a bad thing :shrug: I keep trying to forget about it and relax but I just can't. I think i'll step outside and scream - may make me feel better :haha:Click to expand...

 Ladies your words of encouragement means a great deal to ALL. This is more than just a thread its a FAMILY


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - yay for ET on Friday!!!! Will you be transferring two?
> 
> Glory - so sorry :hugs: Keep your head up though!
> 
> AFM - I was woken up in the middle of the night by pretty strong cramps so I tested this morning and there is a very very very faint second line. I'm not calling it a bfp yet because it is soo light, I have to like turn the stick towards the light, etc. etc. but there is one there and it is pink so ... FX'd it keeps getting darker! I didn't really expect it to be dark today since I'm only 5dpt so I'm not upset at the color I'm still feeling really positive. So again FX'd!! I probably won't test now until Wednesday 7dpt.

I knew it! Yay!!! Post a pic for us, please.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Glory, Sorry about the BFN. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I agree with the other girls that it is very early still so please don't loose hope just yet! I have everything crossed for you and I am sending you lots of sticky baby dust that the next time you test you get a blazing dark BFP!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies so who all as ER or ET this week??
> 
> I have my ET Friday!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hold: Thanks for asking. I started progesterone yesterday and the spotting has stopped! So I dont think I need to call the clinic unless it starts back up again. None all day yesterday so I am happy about that!! YAY for starting lupron soon!! It moves fast after that :)
> 
> Glory: You are not out until beta says negative!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Good luck with your ET hun!!!! I am sending you lots of sticky baby dust!! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - yay for ET on Friday!!!! Will you be transferring two?
> 
> Glory - so sorry :hugs: Keep your head up though!
> 
> AFM - I was woken up in the middle of the night by pretty strong cramps so I tested this morning and there is a very very very faint second line. I'm not calling it a bfp yet because it is soo light, I have to like turn the stick towards the light, etc. etc. but there is one there and it is pink so ... FX'd it keeps getting darker! I didn't really expect it to be dark today since I'm only 5dpt so I'm not upset at the color I'm still feeling really positive. So again FX'd!! I probably won't test now until Wednesday 7dpt.

Congrats hun!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope the next time you test it is even darker!! :thumbup:I am super excited and so happy for you!!! I have everything crossed for you and I am sending you tons of sticky baby dust!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Happy - thanks! I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning ... OH doesn't want me to but I kind of feel like I want to ... I might hold out until Tuesday ... I'm definitely going to do an HPT before the beta but haven't decide when yet.
> 
> I think 11DPO or 6dp5dt is a safe bet, I think most IVFs are positive by then, but then I have heard of women not getting a positive on a HPT until after beta. So don't be upset if you don't see a BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> I know its hard to figure out why ladies dont get their bfp the first ivf cycle. But I was looking at your info and there shouldnt have been any reason for you not to get a BFP. I have heard of couples freezing their embies for a couple months to give their body a break. I know some woman feel as if the stimming and all that alone stresses their body out creating a potential BFN. I also know of a lot of girls that had their BFP the firt try. maybe im talking in circles.Click to expand...

As my Dr walked out of the room after my ET, he gave me a 50% chance, he said that your embryos were perfect, your transfer was textbook, your lining was thick and a triple layer, basically he did everything he could to make it happen. Even at the best of times you only have a 50% chance, that is about as high as it can go. When we reviewed my cycle there were a few places where we didn't get 'perfect' marks:

1) I had 33 follicles, 15 eggs, 12 mature - we should have gotten more with that number of follicles
2) 12 mature eggs, and only 7 fertilized (with ICSI) - that is a low number, it should have been closer to 90% with (ICSI)
3) 5 perfect embryos at day 3, but only 2 made it to day 5 (one more was borderline) - this is caused by poor sperm
4) Clearly I didn't implant, that could have been because of 3) above, poor sperm, or it could have been my lining not being receptive

So this is why I am taking all of these supplements to see if we can't improve on 1 and 2. He is also changing my protocol so now I'm doing the long lupron protocol, the idea being that we can get more even growth and get more mature eggs. We are also changing donors (I'm using a sperm donor), hopefully my new donor's sperm will not crash and burn. We are also going to do the transfer on day 3 so we can do assisted hatching, this will help make the embryo more receptive to attaching and implanting. Also, moving to a gluten free diet will help improve the chance of implantation. Apparently if you are sensitive to gluten it can cause mucus to build up in your uterus making it more difficult for implantation to occur.

Don't forget I just turned 40, while my egg reserve looks great, and I don't have any hormone imbalances so to speak, my body is just not as young as it used to be! So I just have to hope and prat the changes I have made will work!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - I have my 2nd scan set for Wed. I know can't believe It 6weeks. They do start counting from the day of your last cycle though(my ET was on 10/18).

First -Good Luck Today Hun! :dust:

Glory - Wait until test day Hun and stay positive. Not everyone can see an early positive and sometimes the over the counter pregnancy tests doesn't work. Giving you extra baby dust Hun!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

JDH - Everyone reacts differently to meds and that's what causes the cramps. So maybe your just not feeling cramps because you have a better reaction to your meds then some of us other girls. :dust:
What meds are you still taking after ET?

Mobaby - Good Luck on Friday Hun! Remember to drink lot's of water! :dust:

Ash - Yay! That is what I saw too on my first test, a faint line but it was there. The blood test confirmed it afterwards. Some more sticky dust to help your embie snuggle in some more! :dust:

Alicatt - Good Luck Hun! I'm 39yo so only a yr behind you age wise. My issue during our first IVF I think was implantation. Are you taking anything to help the embryos implant easier?


----------



## JDH1982

want2conceive said:


> Hold - I have my 2nd scan set for Wed. I know can't believe It 6weeks. They do start counting from the day of your last cycle though(my ET was on 10/18).
> 
> First -Good Luck Today Hun! :dust:
> 
> Glory - Wait until test day Hun and stay positive. Not everyone can see an early positive and sometimes the over the counter pregnancy tests doesn't work. Giving you extra baby dust Hun!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> JDH - Everyone reacts differently to meds and that's what causes the cramps. So maybe your just not feeling cramps because you have a better reaction to your meds then some of us other girls. :dust:
> What meds are you still taking after ET?
> 
> Mobaby - Good Luck on Friday Hun! Remember to drink lot's of water! :dust:
> 
> Ash - Yay! That is what I saw too on my first test, a faint line but it was there. The blood test confirmed it afterwards. Some more sticky dust to help your embie snuggle in some more! :dust:
> 
> Alicatt - Good Luck Hun! I'm 39yo so only a yr behind you age wise. My issue during our first IVF I think was implantation. Are you taking anything to help the embryos implant easier?

Thanks - I'm on progesterone suppositories and injections. Doubling up because of my 5 miscarriages. In a bid to keep it put i'm also on baby aspirin and if a positive test i'll be on clexane injections too. I'll be leaking after all these injections! :haha:


----------



## JDH1982

Ash - You must post your test pics - we all love to look and squint at them lol
Massive congrats by the way - hopefully we'll all follow suit shortly x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm going to post my Wednesday test. Seriously the line was so light you won't see it on a picture no had to like turn it towards the light to see the line.


----------



## JDH1982

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm going to post my Wednesday test. Seriously the line was so light you won't see it on a picture no had to like turn it towards the light to see the line.

Exciting!! - Can't wait to see it :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Happy - thanks! I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning ... OH doesn't want me to but I kind of feel like I want to ... I might hold out until Tuesday ... I'm definitely going to do an HPT before the beta but haven't decide when yet.
> 
> I think 11DPO or 6dp5dt is a safe bet, I think most IVFs are positive by then, but then I have heard of women not getting a positive on a HPT until after beta. So don't be upset if you don't see a BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> I know its hard to figure out why ladies dont get their bfp the first ivf cycle. But I was looking at your info and there shouldnt have been any reason for you not to get a BFP. I have heard of couples freezing their embies for a couple months to give their body a break. I know some woman feel as if the stimming and all that alone stresses their body out creating a potential BFN. I also know of a lot of girls that had their BFP the firt try. maybe im talking in circles.Click to expand...
> 
> As my Dr walked out of the room after my ET, he gave me a 50% chance, he said that your embryos were perfect, your transfer was textbook, your lining was thick and a triple layer, basically he did everything he could to make it happen. Even at the best of times you only have a 50% chance, that is about as high as it can go. When we reviewed my cycle there were a few places where we didn't get 'perfect' marks:
> 
> 1) I had 33 follicles, 15 eggs, 12 mature - we should have gotten more with that number of follicles
> 2) 12 mature eggs, and only 7 fertilized (with ICSI) - that is a low number, it should have been closer to 90% with (ICSI)
> 3) 5 perfect embryos at day 3, but only 2 made it to day 5 (one more was borderline) - this is caused by poor sperm
> 4) Clearly I didn't implant, that could have been because of 3) above, poor sperm, or it could have been my lining not being receptive
> 
> So this is why I am taking all of these supplements to see if we can't improve on 1 and 2. He is also changing my protocol so now I'm doing the long lupron protocol, the idea being that we can get more even growth and get more mature eggs. We are also changing donors (I'm using a sperm donor), hopefully my new donor's sperm will not crash and burn. We are also going to do the transfer on day 3 so we can do assisted hatching, this will help make the embryo more receptive to attaching and implanting. Also, moving to a gluten free diet will help improve the chance of implantation. Apparently if you are sensitive to gluten it can cause mucus to build up in your uterus making it more difficult for implantation to occur.
> 
> Don't forget I just turned 40, while my egg reserve looks great, and I don't have any hormone imbalances so to speak, my body is just not as young as it used to be! So I just have to hope and prat the changes I have made will work!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining that. That helps. Hopefully this cycle will be a bfp


----------



## FirstTry

One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well tomorrow is ET At 1245. I'm headed to get acupuncture right now and the doc called and said all four are still growing and tomorrow there should be two blastocyst ( I think that's what he called it) I'm guessing that's good. So hopefully it will be be a BFP!!

Congrats ash!! I bet it's going to cont to get darker!! I'm so excited
Will this be your BFP every?

Jdh- how you feeling??

Alli- thanks again for that info it helped me understand it. 

Glory- there are a lot of girls that don't get a early positive. Don't fret just yet.


----------



## JDH1982

FirstTry said:


> One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.

Excellent First! Congrats on being PUPO :baby:

I have such a good feeling for you, because I think you did fab with it being an IUI convert to IVF, you got so many egss and excellent quality embies that it's defo going to be BFP!! :thumbup:

When do you test?

GL for the others to freeze too :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

glory :hugs: to you! Don't give up yet it's too early. 

Ash :happydance: I knew it! I can't wait for Wednesday! I hope it gets darker and darker!

First, you are now officially PUPO! FX that all 4 :cold: make it for tomorrow.

Sweetness, good luck tomorrow! I'm glad you are feeling better and acupuncture will help you relax.

Mobaby, Friday will be here before you know it. FX for you!

Good luck to all the ladies who are stimming and and those who are getting their transfers.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yea my first bfp ever if it is.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash this is great! This sure is a lucky thread! Are you prepared for twins?


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.

Yay that's awesome!! Did u only want to transfer 1?


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well tomorrow is ET At 1245. I'm headed to get acupuncture right now and the doc called and said all four are still growing and tomorrow there should be two blastocyst ( I think that's what he called it) I'm guessing that's good. So hopefully it will be be a BFP!!
> 
> Congrats ash!! I bet it's going to cont to get darker!! I'm so excited
> Will this be your BFP every?
> 
> Jdh- how you feeling??
> 
> Alli- thanks again for that info it helped me understand it.
> 
> Glory- there are a lot of girls that don't get a early positive. Don't fret just yet.

GL for ET tomorrow hun, I think your embies sound like they are doing brilliantly :thumbup: I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

I feel ok, it's worrying me that the only difference I feel is the odd twinges in my lower back but hoping that's still a good sign.

I don't know, You just invest so much into this that you can't help but analyse everything. When you get told at 30yrs that you're ovarian reserve and egg quality are that of a 40+ women and are declining rapidly, you just have to hope that this time it will work out. I know lots of women in their 40's have children but for me time is running out, DR has told me this so often that it becomes scary. 

I think my meds are messing with my emotions too, as i'm normally an upbeat PMA type of person :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - thanks and yea I'm prepared for twins. I kind of knew that with ivf because of my age and just the overall percentage of twins that having two really was a possibility so I prepared myself early on.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

that is great Ash, DH has a set of twins boy and girl from previous marriage so I think we are ready too! It would be such a blessing!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- thanks and yea hoping it relaxes me!! And yes hormones make me emotional too. 

Ash- that's exciting I'm happy for you! And when was your ET?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - twins would definitely be awesome. Hard but worth it!!

Sweet - thanks! I had my transfer on Wednesday at 2PM.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.
> 
> Yay that's awesome!! Did u only want to transfer 1?Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, we only wanted to transfer one, but would've done two if the doctor had recommended it or if there were no grade A blasts.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Happy - twins would definitely be awesome. Hard but worth it!!
> 
> Sweet - thanks! I had my transfer on Wednesday at 2PM.

Like wed as 6 days ago?


----------



## ashknowsbest

5 days ago.


----------



## Sweetness_87

5 my bad hit the wrong button. And I'm so use to iuis having to wait for iuis and 14 days. So we can test at 5 ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well really if this were an IUI cycle I'd be 10dpo because the egg grew in the lab for 5 days and its been growing in me for 5 days so.. You can test that early yes.


----------



## holdontohope

Ash- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see your test on wed! :) 

First congrats on the transfer! 

How is everyone else doing this morning? :hugs: 

I am getting ready to make a list of questions I have for the FS 2maro. Is there anything you girls wanted to ask when first starting injections but forgot too?? I just feel like I don't have very many questions :shrug: but I should!!


----------



## FirstTry

JDH1982 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.
> 
> Excellent First! Congrats on being PUPO :baby:
> 
> I have such a good feeling for you, because I think you did fab with it being an IUI convert to IVF, you got so many egss and excellent quality embies that it's defo going to be BFP!! :thumbup:
> 
> When do you test?
> 
> GL for the others to freeze too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, JDH. I hope you're right. I'll probably POAS a lot. As of this morning, I still had the trigger in me.

I'm sorry that you're not feeling optimistic. It looks like you're not having a problem having sperm meet egg. It's just the sticking part. IVF is supposed to help with that. You'll get your miracle, one way or another :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

FirstTry said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.
> 
> Excellent First! Congrats on being PUPO :baby:
> 
> I have such a good feeling for you, because I think you did fab with it being an IUI convert to IVF, you got so many egss and excellent quality embies that it's defo going to be BFP!! :thumbup:
> 
> When do you test?
> 
> GL for the others to freeze too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, JDH. I hope you're right. I'll probably POAS a lot. As of this morning, I still had the trigger in me.
> 
> I'm sorry that you're not feeling optimistic. It looks like you're not having a problem having sperm meet egg. It's just the sticking part. IVF is supposed to help with that. You'll get your miracle, one way or another :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, yeah it was very strange. I fell pregnant in 2005 and had a MMC at 7 weeks, then we went till 2010 with nothing, not a hint, so referred for IVF. Then 2 months before my first IVF I fell pregnant naturally, but ended early at around 5 weeks. Then IVF worked but ended in MC at 5 weeks, then fell pregnant naturally 2 months before IVF number 2 which sadly ended at 7 weeks, then next cycle after this miscarriage was pregnant again, but that was a very early loss, possibly a chemical. Can't seem to get passed 7 weeks :shrug:

So yeah, a difficult time but were told that IVF would help as they would only choose the strongest embryo with no issues and being on the other meds would be our best shot at keeping it put. The hardest thing is that all my tests say nothing wrong, no clotting issues, nothing wrong with my uterus, just have low reserve and poor egg quality, which I know could be a reason, but docs are just as stumped as we are. I just have to keep everything crossed :thumbup:

Sorry for lengthy reply, but that actually felt really good to put down :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Wow! So much going on! It took me a while to catch up. 

Ash and Happy - GRATS!!!! :happydance: Hope your lines continue to get darker and that you both have great betas soon! :hugs:

First - Yay for ET! So cool that you got so many good embies from what was supposed to be an IUI cycle.

Sweetness - So good to hear your embies are still going strong! Woot for ET tomorrow! I'll be praying for you (and everyone else!).

JDH and Glory - Hang in there ladies! It's not over till it's over. And even then it's not necessarily over. ;) I know we can't help but listen to every little thing our bodies do (or don't do) but I think I am finally convinced that we really can't tell what is going on until we get the final word. Good Luck! :hugs:

Hold - It is ok if you don't have many questions. The injections are actually pretty straight forward and easier than I thought they would be. You will do great! 

Want - Sounds like you are sticking with staying home for now. Good for you! I'm glad you are doing what feels best. :thumbup:


AFM - DH and I got to go away to a condo for the weekend. We had tons of snow here in Utah so we basically just hung out in the condo and read books, watched movies and relaxed. My emotions have kind of been all over the place (happy, worried, irritable) so it was nice to just chill. Our first ultrasound is one week from today. Hope those embies are still in there!!!! :wacko:


----------



## JDH1982

Whisper82 said:


> Wow! So much going on! It took me a while to catch up.
> 
> Ash and Happy - GRATS!!!! :happydance: Hope your lines continue to get darker and that you both have great betas soon! :hugs:
> 
> First - Yay for ET! So cool that you got so many good embies from what was supposed to be an IUI cycle.
> 
> Sweetness - So good to hear your embies are still going strong! Woot for ET tomorrow! I'll be praying for you (and everyone else!).
> 
> JDH and Glory - Hang in there ladies! It's not over till it's over. And even then it's not necessarily over. ;) I know we can't help but listen to every little thing our bodies do (or don't do) but I think I am finally convinced that we really can't tell what is going on until we get the final word. Good Luck! :hugs:
> 
> Hold - It is ok if you don't have many questions. The injections are actually pretty straight forward and easier than I thought they would be. You will do great!
> 
> Want - Sounds like you are sticking with staying home for now. Good for you! I'm glad you are doing what feels best. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM - DH and I got to go away to a condo for the weekend. We had tons of snow here in Utah so we basically just hung out in the condo and read books, watched movies and relaxed. My emotions have kind of been all over the place (happy, worried, irritable) so it was nice to just chill. Our first ultrasound is one week from today. Hope those embies are still in there!!!! :wacko:

Thanks hun, and good luck for first scan, I'm sure everything will be fine and you'll be posting the pic in no time at all :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Well really if this were an IUI cycle I'd be 10dpo because the egg grew in the lab for 5 days and its been growing in me for 5 days so.. You can test that early yes.

Ooooooo yea I didn't even think bout that. Awesome now I don't hve to wait as long


----------



## want2conceive

First - Yay first! Congrat's on being PUPO!!! 

JDH - Wow, that sure is alot of meds! Maybe they are off-setting eachother and that's why your not having cramps? Or maybe your body is numb from all the meds? 

Sweet - Good Luck with ET tomorrow Sweet! Sending lot's of baby dust your way Hun!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - I remember we had ET on same day! Hope your doing ok hun! I have been very moody lately. My poor husband, lol. I am going to do my second ultrasound on Wed.(first ultrasound I did because I was there at dr.'s office so decided to do it). I was ok for about a week without the painful cramps but they cameback a few days ago and have been bad lately. Trying to drink plenty of water and eat lot's of fruits to help. Still tough though. I hope the cramps get easier as our belly's grow.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Did any other ladies do acupuncture?? If so what was it like?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Glory Bump said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glory Bump said:
> 
> 
> I know being positive is the key to IVF... People test positive at different stages but im 6dp/5dt and still :bfn: :cry:. My husband says no more test til my beta on 11/14. i think thats best cause im ::sad2: Please send me some :hugs:
> 
> It's still early. Just remember that you may still be pregnant. Pretend you didn't test and hold out hope for your beta. Your embryo is probably still getting snuggled in. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> LotusBlossom !!!!
> I truly felt your HUG and Positvity that it made me cry. I'm heeding your advice and holding out til beta : 11/14 :coffee: It's only tea in that cup. LOL.Click to expand...

Ha! I love the tea comment. You've got this!:thumbup:


----------



## TrophyWife29

Hi everyone!
I'm 3 weeks into the BC pills now and my ER is scheduled for 12-10-12 Can someone please tell me what to expect with all the meds? I am super scared my ovaries are gonna get huge and in pain, that I'm gonna feel crazy, and sad.. What was it like for you??


----------



## JDH1982

TrophyWife29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm 3 weeks into the BC pills now and my ER is scheduled for 12-10-12 Can someone please tell me what to expect with all the meds? I am super scared my ovaries are gonna get huge and in pain, that I'm gonna feel crazy, and sad.. What was it like for you??

Welcome TrophyWife - GL with upcoming IVF cycle.

The injecting of the meds is scary at first but then it becomes second nature, and you'll be a dab hand soon enough. :thumbup:

Once you've down regged with the first lot of meds, you'll start stimming with another injection (well this is how we do it in the UK and i'm sure it's similar) and this is when you're ovaries will grow and produce follicles, this unfortunately does become uncomfortable but it's not pain that you couldn't cope with.

The meds will make you emotional and cranky but it will all be worth it in the end when you have your baby :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## TrophyWife29

JDH1982 said:


> TrophyWife29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm 3 weeks into the BC pills now and my ER is scheduled for 12-10-12 Can someone please tell me what to expect with all the meds? I am super scared my ovaries are gonna get huge and in pain, that I'm gonna feel crazy, and sad.. What was it like for you??
> 
> Welcome TrophyWife - GL with upcoming IVF cycle.
> 
> The injecting of the meds is scary at first but then it becomes second nature, and you'll be a dab hand soon enough. :thumbup:
> 
> Once you've down regged with the first lot of meds, you'll start stimming with another injection (well this is how we do it in the UK and i'm sure it's similar) and this is when you're ovaries will grow and produce follicles, this unfortunately does become uncomfortable but it's not pain that you couldn't cope with.
> 
> The meds will make you emotional and cranky but it will all be worth it in the end when you have your baby :happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!!! That what I was thinking! :nope: I'll get through it though. Is it like clomid as far as the stimulated ovary feeling or worse?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Everyone who is wishing me baby dust and good things, thank you! 

Want - how is your pregnancy going? Any side effects yet?

First - yay for your ET!!! Best of luck and I hope the time flies for you to find out if you're preggo! 

Sweet - yay for ET tomorrow! I bet you're really excited? I was!! Can't wait until you're PUPO with :baby::baby: It is really nice that we don't have to wait the full two weeks one they're in your uterus! 

Hold - good luck at your FS appointment tomorrow! Good idea making a list of questions! I would always forget things I wanted to ask so you're being smart! 

JDH - I'm so sorry to hear about all of your MC's .. :hugs: I've never been through that so I really can't even imagine but I have EVERYTHING crossed for you that this cycle is it! 

Whisper - I guess I'll have to come to Utah to snowboard this year! Sounds like you guys had a really nice time! How's your pregnancy treating you?

Trophy - welcome to the group! ER isn't that bad, you are going to be in some pain probably but it's nothing too crazy. I'm such a big baby and was so nervous but it went okay! Also, your ovaries will get big but you just have to take it easy and have your DH wait on you hand and foot ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok so now I can do individual ones now that im home and not using my phone.

Ash- Im excited for you, It will get darker!!! Also i didnt even think about the embryos growing ouside the body which count. That helps the wait a lot better!! 

trohpy- welcome!! It def is a journey but not as bad as I thought. Now with ER though I did suffer with pain bloating etc. But most ladies dont have problems. The meds just made me super bitchy and cranky and crying all back and forth. But its all worth it for a BFP!!

Happy- How are you doing??

First try- You had your ET today? I thought it was tomorrow? But its so hard to keep up with!! And thats awesome! Im excited for you. PUPO!

want- Glad you are doing okay!! I cant wait til im there!

Lotus-How are you doing?


----------



## Mells54

Such a busy group of ladies...I love it!

GL to everyone with ET and ER this week. My ER is still on track for Friday as long as everything keeps going as expected. Although I'm a slow responder it seems things are picking up and I refuse to be anything but positive at this point! I van be stubborn like that [-(


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH- This one will stick, Im sooooo sorry to hear about the past MC. But I have a great feeling about this one!

Hold- They are pretty good about covering everything. They actually answered all my questions and didnt have any! I hope everything goes good. Keep us posted

Whisper- AWWWW so jealous you got to get away.I would love too maybe once I get preg I can!


----------



## JDH1982

TrophyWife29 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrophyWife29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm 3 weeks into the BC pills now and my ER is scheduled for 12-10-12 Can someone please tell me what to expect with all the meds? I am super scared my ovaries are gonna get huge and in pain, that I'm gonna feel crazy, and sad.. What was it like for you??
> 
> Welcome TrophyWife - GL with upcoming IVF cycle.
> 
> The injecting of the meds is scary at first but then it becomes second nature, and you'll be a dab hand soon enough. :thumbup:
> 
> Once you've down regged with the first lot of meds, you'll start stimming with another injection (well this is how we do it in the UK and i'm sure it's similar) and this is when you're ovaries will grow and produce follicles, this unfortunately does become uncomfortable but it's not pain that you couldn't cope with.
> 
> The meds will make you emotional and cranky but it will all be worth it in the end when you have your baby :happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!!!! That what I was thinking! :nope: I'll get through it though. Is it like clomid as far as the stimulated ovary feeling or worse?Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. 
I've never been on clomid so I can't answer that but i'm guessing it's worse, as I assume clomid is for IUI where you get between 2-5 follies? whereas IVF you an average get at least 10, but some have gotten 30+ but i think this is not very common. 

Someone will have to correct me if I have the clomid thing wrong :shrug:

GL, you'll love this group, very supportive and at the mo very lucky. I think we are 4-4 at the mo with BFP's :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

mobaby- Where you at in your cycle???

Glory- dont get dont it will be a BFP!

Mich-Hey how was your accupuncture?how are you doing?

AFM- I had accupuncture today and went good. He could tell I drank a lot of caffiene before even asking, But I have cut down a lot, and after ET Im not drinking ANY soda. I will be drinking a lot more water. He put a lot of needles in my belly wrist and hands. This is my first time really doing it. I am willing to try anything. My husband and I have been together since highscholl him 16 me 17 and married for 2. Ever since highschool we talked about marriage and kids didnt realize it would be so hard for me. This would just be the most amazing thing ever that would make our "family" even more perfecter ( i know thats not a word) But anyway sorry getting emotional so close to ET. I just want it so bad. 

Anyway- My for embryos are still growing he said 2 will def be blastocyst tomorrow and they are looking great. (im guessing its right on target???) Also this might be overkill but for the ladies that had ET already how long did you bedrest then take it "easy" I know my doc says strict bed rest for 2 days which im going to do, but probably go ahead and do bed rest for 3 days instead. I dont want to take any chances. Also then I work sun night, then going to take it easy there. But now im excited cause I hopefully will do by sun night if it took!!!

Please ladies keep me in your prayers, you ladies have truly been more like sisters then blog friends :). 

How is everyone else


----------



## Sweetness_87

Trophy- Clomid is honestly nothing like the meds you will be taking. its more "heavy duty" persay. I took femara for a few cycles which is just like clomid. The average eggs you will get on the clomid pill is 2-3 some get 4-5 or some only 1. But with the injections I could tell a huge diff with my body. More moody, i felt bloated and often some pains (guessing due to them being so big) I am also kinda a baby when it comes to my girl stuff and thats becuase when I first started having problems they did the hsg and couldnt get through my cervix and used the biggest dilator I was in tears. Felt as if my cervix was at my knees. Since then im kinda iffy about it. I too have a family that has babies left and right, like 17 18 20 years old but when I got married and started trying didnt think it would be an issue. But ohhhh how I was wrong. It is deff very hard. I have already spent a lot a lot in femara iuis follistim and lap surg. we chose to just do IVF plus my husbands insurance covers it! I hope that you find the IVF not so bad. One thing I did do was change my job to weekend nights becuase I knew that we would have a lot of appts and would not be able to work around the appts. Goodluck!


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> One grade A blastocyst transferred! Hoping its 4 remaining siblings are good enough to freeze tomorrow.

Thats wonderful hun!!!! How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance: Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you!! I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Whisper82

Ash - We have the greatest snow on earth! As soon as I have little ones big enough to strap skis to, I will definitely be toting them down the bunny hill!

Mells - Good luck for ER on Friday! 

Trophy - Don't be scared. You can do this. There is definitely some discomfort as you get close to ER as your ovaries will be bigger than normal, but I didn't experience any crazy pain or anything like that. And yes, feeling more emotional is probably to be expected. But it's not that much worse than the rollar coaster you have probably already been on! I took Clomid too, and hated the emotional effects of it. The IVF meds seemed emotionally easier for me than Clomid. Ick. 

Sweetness - At my clinic, they just said to have "a lazy day" the day of ET (no bed rest required) and then return to normal activities the next day. I went back to work the next day! Ok - so maybe that was not the best idea as I was super bloated and uncomfortable. ;) If you have the chance to just relax after ET, that is probably a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> mobaby- Where you at in your cycle???
> 
> Glory- dont get dont it will be a BFP!
> 
> Mich-Hey how was your accupuncture?how are you doing?
> 
> AFM- I had accupuncture today and went good. He could tell I drank a lot of caffiene before even asking, But I have cut down a lot, and after ET Im not drinking ANY soda. I will be drinking a lot more water. He put a lot of needles in my belly wrist and hands. This is my first time really doing it. I am willing to try anything. My husband and I have been together since highscholl him 16 me 17 and married for 2. Ever since highschool we talked about marriage and kids didnt realize it would be so hard for me. This would just be the most amazing thing ever that would make our "family" even more perfecter ( i know thats not a word) But anyway sorry getting emotional so close to ET. I just want it so bad.
> 
> Anyway- My for embryos are still growing he said 2 will def be blastocyst tomorrow and they are looking great. (im guessing its right on target???) Also this might be overkill but for the ladies that had ET already how long did you bedrest then take it "easy" I know my doc says strict bed rest for 2 days which im going to do, but probably go ahead and do bed rest for 3 days instead. I dont want to take any chances. Also then I work sun night, then going to take it easy there. But now im excited cause I hopefully will do by sun night if it took!!!
> 
> Please ladies keep me in your prayers, you ladies have truly been more like sisters then blog friends :).
> 
> How is everyone else

It sounds like you're in great shape! :happydance:

Are you going to transfer 1 or 2? My RE recommends only 1 if you have excellent quality blastocysts, you responded well to the meds, and it's your first IVF. We opted to transfer one for those reasons, plus possible complications with twin pregnancies. I'd prefer not to have a c-section and I think they are more likely with twins.

All that said, it does seem easier to have two at once. Well, not for the first 6 months, but after that :thumbup:

My RE put me on 24 hours "modified bed rest" after ET. That means I should sit up on a couch or bed and only get up to go to the bathroom. Then, 2-3 days of light activity. I can go to work, but not to the gym, and can't lift anything over 25 lbs.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- it crazy how every RE is different. They for sure want two days bed rest and I'm gunna do a third with a little more getting around. We are going to transfer 2 embryos. I will get to see them tomorrow. I can't wait! For once in my ttc journey I feel pretty positive


----------



## Phantom710

Question for anyone who is on their 2+ IVF.

Was the med routine/start/time frame similar on your different transfers.

So, originally I was told that we could start meds again after a normal period for me. I'm "due" next week-ish (that would be about 4 weeks from the blighted ovum). But they're having me start bcp on CD3? I'm confused because last cycle I stopped bcp, and on CD 3 started meds.

Had anyone been on bcp and still transferred that cycle?? 

The parents and I have been planning on a Dec. Transfer now, and now it seems like I'm going to wait ANOTHER cycle??

I emailed the clinic but haven't heard back. I'm just curious on everyone's experiences.


----------



## wannabeprego

TrophyWife29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm 3 weeks into the BC pills now and my ER is scheduled for 12-10-12 Can someone please tell me what to expect with all the meds? I am super scared my ovaries are gonna get huge and in pain, that I'm gonna feel crazy, and sad.. What was it like for you??

Welcome to the group!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you for you IVF cycle!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I am on my second day of Stims, and so far it isnt to bad. :thumbup: If you are doing a long protocol with the lupron. The lupron is very easy. I didn't have alot of side effects, but the ones I have had are tolerable. I did get really bithcy from the lupron at first, bloated, crampy, hungry, sleepy and hot flashes, my breasts seem to be swollen and larger than before. 

I started Stims yesterday, Gonal F, Menopur, and dropped down from 10 of lupron to 5, so now I am on 3 injections. I still have the side effects I listed above, but right now I am mainly noticing how sleepy I am getting after the injections. The Stims injections are a little more uncomfortable. The best advice i can give is to ice the area to numb the area and than the injections don't hurt as much, it also helps reduce the redness and itching. The menopur burns a little bit, but if you ice the area it takes alot of the burn away. My belly is starting to get a little soar from all of the needles now as well. 

I also watched youtube videos on how to do my injections and it helped alot, I would suggest that if you aren't sure about something, although your DR's office should be able to give you instructions as well. Long story short, although it isn't fun to do the injections, it isn't that bad over all, and isn't anything that you won't be able to handle. :thumbup:

Make sure you keep yourself hydrated through the process, by drinking lots of water, gatorade, pedialyte, and eat proteins. This helps cut back on the swelling of the ovaries and developing the over stimulation problems. Good luck to you hun!! :dust::dust:

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/DTL%20Welcome/welcometogroupjen.gif


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet: fet is Friday!!! On estrace and vaginal progesterone :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Sweet: fet is Friday!!! On estrace and vaginal progesterone :)

Yay I'm excited!! So is the estrace and progesterone in oil keeping me from starting me period? It's so confusing how this thing works


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet, I'm hanging in there. This afternoon I found a little brown blood. I'm trying not to freak out. I also got DH cold and I feel miserable. 

I did acupuncture earlier in the year and I loved it. It helped me relax. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I was told to rest 24 hours with my feet up and to take it easy for the next two weeks.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet: Progesterone will keep most people from starting their period. That's why a late period while taking it doesn't tell you anything one way or the other. You have to :test:


----------



## Mells54

Whisper82 said:


> Ash - We have the greatest snow on earth! As soon as I have little ones big enough to strap skis to, I will definitely be toting them down the bunny hill!
> 
> Mells - Good luck for ER on Friday!
> 
> Trophy - Don't be scared. You can do this. There is definitely some discomfort as you get close to ER as your ovaries will be bigger than normal, but I didn't experience any crazy pain or anything like that. And yes, feeling more emotional is probably to be expected. But it's not that much worse than the rollar coaster you have probably already been on! I took Clomid too, and hated the emotional effects of it. The IVF meds seemed emotionally easier for me than Clomid. Ick.
> 
> Sweetness - At my clinic, they just said to have "a lazy day" the day of ET (no bed rest required) and then return to normal activities the next day. I went back to work the next day! Ok - so maybe that was not the best idea as I was super bloated and uncomfortable. ;) If you have the chance to just relax after ET, that is probably a great idea! :thumbup:

Trophy - I agree with Whisper about the Clomid. I took Clomid for several cycles and the emotional mood swings were so extreme. I could feel it coming on and would warn my DH. I would go drive around or he would walk the dog until it passed. He was such a good sport. With injections I haven't experienced anything like that. GL with everything! I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweet, I'm hanging in there. This afternoon I found a little brown blood. I'm trying not to freak out. I also got DH cold and I feel miserable.
> 
> I did acupuncture earlier in the year and I loved it. It helped me relax. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I was told to rest 24 hours with my feet up and to take it easy for the next two weeks.

Don't freak Happy. :hugs: One third of women experience bleeding when they become pregnant. It could just be a result of implantation!


----------



## Em260

First - congrats on being PUPO!! 

Ash - yayyy!!! Congrats!! I knew you would be next :happydance::happydance:

Mo - yay for ET on Friday!! Were you able to get in touch with the nurse today? 

Sweetness - good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how everything went! I love your new profile picture :)

Lotus - great news about your meds!! Hope you can still do this cycle. 

JDH - :hugs: You have through so much. I just know this is going to be it for you!!

Glory - hang in there! Fx for you!

Hold - good luck with your appointment tomorrow! I had a list of questions too but they answered them all during the orientation. 

Trophy - welcome! Honestly, this whole process is a lot easier than I thought it would be. It's definitely hard but not as impossible as I thought. I only had one day where I felt pretty awful on the meds. Mostly they just made me more emotional in that I can cry at the drop of a hat. But sometimes that's a good thing because it feels good after I cry. ER was not too bad either. You'll be sedated for it and won't feel a thing. I had bloating and soreness after but I'm 5 days out from it now and I feel great. 

Mells - it sounds like things are going really well!! Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Em260

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweet, I'm hanging in there. This afternoon I found a little brown blood. I'm trying not to freak out. I also got DH cold and I feel miserable.
> 
> I did acupuncture earlier in the year and I loved it. It helped me relax. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I was told to rest 24 hours with my feet up and to take it easy for the next two weeks.

Sorry Happy I know it's really scary to have spotting but it's super common.:hugs: Good that you are resting and keeping your feet up!


----------



## Em260

I got some great news today!! Two of our embryos made it to blast and were frozen this afternoon. :happydance: The other three are still growing so they will hopefully be blasts tomorrow and can be frozen as well. The embryologist said they look really good and that they freeze day 6 blasts all the time. So fx that they make it. 

I met with my Oncologist today and got the go ahead to do another egg retrieval!! I'm so so happy! My ovarian cysts have not grown at all from the stims so she feels confident in letting me do this one more time. :)
I had an ultrasound before my appointment and I was shocked to see that there are 5 follicles that were not aspirated during my ER. I called my RE and he told me that they were not able to retrieve those eggs because the follicles were too close to my ovarian cysts. He thought that the RE that did my retrieval told me. I was so shocked but happy that the RE didn't take any chances of rupturing my cysts. 

So now I'm just waiting for AF to come and then I'll go in for my baseline ultrasound and blood work.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweet, I'm hanging in there. This afternoon I found a little brown blood. I'm trying not to freak out. I also got DH cold and I feel miserable.
> 
> I did acupuncture earlier in the year and I loved it. It helped me relax. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I was told to rest 24 hours with my feet up and to take it easy for the next two weeks.

@Happy, Spotting in early pregnancy is very common. It is okay as long as it is not the bright red blood. Brown blood is old blood. I really hope it stops though. Big hugs to you hun!! Try to take it easy and relax. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Wow, so much chatter the past fews day :)

Sweetness - Acu is going good! I went again today. Good luck with ET.

Mobaby - Glad your FET is still on for Friday!

Hold - Injections are going....today is day four. How are you?

Welcome to all the new girls :hi:

Happy & Ash - Yay for your bfp ;)

Hope everyone else is good!

I am a little frustrated, today is day four of stims and my E2 is only 153. I don't know why I respond so badly. The are increasing my follistum at night to 450. I really hope this helps as I was so positive this cycle until I got the results. I have eighteen follies, 9.6 is the largest.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, that is great news about your embryos growing so well!! That is great that you can freeze some. Fingers crossed that the other ones progress and can be frozen as well. I am glad you got the okay to do another ER and that your cysts haven't grown!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, I am sorry that your follies aren't growing the way that they should. :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed increasing your meds will make your follies grow better and that you end up with lots of eggs!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tcmc

hey girls :flower:

Ash- congrats!:happydance: i really hope the lines keep getting darker for u :hugs:

Happy- congrats again:hugs: try not to worry (i know impossible!!) but 1/3 of all pregnancies have bleeding of some sort in the beginning of the first trimester, in fact most women mistake it for a period!! rest up and keep those little embies nice and snug. i will keep u in my prayers

Sweetness- good luck for tomorrow:hugs: i will be thinking of u and cheering on those little embies of yours to settle in for a wonderful healthy 9 months:hugs:

Michelle- how are things going with you? i know we started stimms on the same day, i dont have my first tracking scan until wednesday but have been feeling some pinching and twinges in my lower abdomen. i hope you are well and everything does what it should:hugs: when do u think your ER/ET should be?

Em- thats excellent news on your little frosties and being able to have another transfer i pray that everything will continue in this positive way for you:hugs:

mells/mo- good luck for ET:hugs:

Hold/Wanna- how are things going with you ladies?:hugs:

First-YAY for being PUPO:happydance:

JDH, Glory, Lotus- how are things going with you?

Trophy- welcome:flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Sweet, I'm hanging in there. This afternoon I found a little brown blood. I'm trying not to freak out. I also got DH cold and I feel miserable.
> 
> I did acupuncture earlier in the year and I loved it. It helped me relax. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I was told to rest 24 hours with my feet up and to take it easy for the next two weeks.
> 
> Don't freak Happy. :hugs: One third of women experience bleeding when they become pregnant. It could just be a result of implantation!Click to expand...

Thank you whisper. I'm trying to stay positive! I'm laying on bed. Taking it easy.


----------



## Sweetness_87

MO- Glad its this Fri! We have a lot of people from this thread that has ER or ET this week

Mich- Thats a lot of follies I bet your estrogen level with DEF go up. Also where all does he put the needles??

Wanna- How are the injections going


----------



## tcmc

AFM- today was day 4 of stimming and i am happy to say the injections are a piece of cake now :happydance: no pain stinging or itchiness:happydance: i just hope they are doing all they are supposed to and we get some good follies to choose from.
i have my first tracking scan on wednesday and cant wait to know whats going on in there:haha: i have been feeling a few little pinching twinges low down in my abdomen so hopefully thats a good thing and things are moving along according to plan:thumbup: its weird because when i cough or sneeze at the min i find myself curling in or holding onto my tummy as if im goin to dislodge the follies in there:haha::haha:

reality is also setting in that its only next week that i will be having ER (21/11) and ET(23/11) still a little bummed out that they have already decided that we are having a 2dt but i guess the sooner they put them back the better:shrug: thats the thought i am comforting myself with anyway:haha:

i chatted on a little longer than i meant to here but hey ho better out than in eh?!!:haha::haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

EM, that's great! Grow embryos! Hopefully AF will be here soon and you can freeze another batch.

Michelle, I'm sorry your body is acting up. I hope with the meds your follies start growing properly.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Tcmc, that's great! I can't wait for Wednesday to hear how your follies are doing. It's starting to come together now :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle: Dont worry!! My E2 levels were similar at your stage and I had 22 eggs collected (19 mature)..... It will pick up. It took me about 8 days of stims for everything to really take off and by day 10 everything was nice and plump and ready to go :) Its a good sign you still have 18 follicles there. They just need a little extra juice!!


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - I hope it goes up. Last cycle I was over 300 on day four, but I was not on lupron either. I don't know what my first cycle was at on this day, but I am thinking it was even lower. The acu guy put needles in my feet, hands, abdomen, forehead and put a heat lamp over my tummy.

Tcmc - I am doing ok, battling headaches, amd oddly so far this cycle I am lossing weight not gaining. I go back Thursday for a recheck. Estimated ER is 11-21 and ET is 11-26.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks so much Mobaby! I hate to worry, but after being through so much you just want it to work so badly.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ash- I'm so excited for you! Sounds like you'll be the next BFP! :happydance:

Em- Congrats on your :cold: frosties and another ER! That is wonderful news!

tcmc- I'm glad you are getting the hang of the shots. They make me nervous, but I'm sure it will be fine. Sorry about the 2dt, but they wouldn't do it if it wasn't ok.

Michelle- hopefully the changes will create a better response and make your follies grow grow grow!

Sweetness- good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you and sending :hugs:!

First- congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:

Trophy- welcome! This is a wonderful, supportive group. 

Happy- I've read that it's super common to have spotting early in pregnancy and as someone else said, brown blood is old blood. I wouldn't let it worry you. :hugs:

Mo- yay for Friday! :happydance:

Everyone else doing ER/ET this week- wooo! :happydance: You are getting so close.

I don't know how you all keep up with personals. It's tough to scroll back and remember what's happening with everyone. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I tried. :flower: :)

AFM: I am still drinking an IV solution (to avoid being in the hospital all weekend) and should get new oral meds on Wed. Thankfully, the Wed med is in pregnancy category B, which seems to be ok since I have to be on it for 10 days. That will fall into the same time as Lupron shots, which start on the 21st. It's all crazy, and I'm waiting to hear from my IVF doc if he is ok with me continuing. I'm feeling a lot better, but not 100% yet. I guess my immune system was pretty weak last week because I've also developed a cold, which has never happened since I've lived in Hawaii. Hopefully everything will clear up soon and we'll get going for the Dec. 10ish ER. Whew! 

There are a few of us doing ER that week, aren't there? I'm so excited. We've waited so long. <3


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Lotus, I'm glad you are feeling better and hopefully the dr will let you move forward with IVF. I can't wait to see your bfp just like everyone else's.


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Hold - I have my 2nd scan set for Wed. I know can't believe It 6weeks. They do start counting from the day of your last cycle though(my ET was on 10/18).
> 
> First -Good Luck Today Hun! :dust:
> 
> Glory - Wait until test day Hun and stay positive. Not everyone can see an early positive and sometimes the over the counter pregnancy tests doesn't work. Giving you extra baby dust Hun!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> JDH - Everyone reacts differently to meds and that's what causes the cramps. So maybe your just not feeling cramps because you have a better reaction to your meds then some of us other girls. :dust:
> What meds are you still taking after ET?
> 
> Mobaby - Good Luck on Friday Hun! Remember to drink lot's of water! :dust:
> 
> Ash - Yay! That is what I saw too on my first test, a faint line but it was there. The blood test confirmed it afterwards. Some more sticky dust to help your embie snuggle in some more! :dust:
> 
> Alicatt - Good Luck Hun! I'm 39yo so only a yr behind you age wise. My issue during our first IVF I think was implantation. Are you taking anything to help the embryos implant easier?

Want - I didn't know there was such a thing? You can take a drug to help with implantation? OOOHHH.. please tell me what it is!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well tomorrow is ET At 1245. I'm headed to get acupuncture right now and the doc called and said all four are still growing and tomorrow there should be two blastocyst ( I think that's what he called it) I'm guessing that's good. So hopefully it will be be a BFP!!
> 
> Congrats ash!! I bet it's going to cont to get darker!! I'm so excited
> Will this be your BFP every?
> 
> Jdh- how you feeling??
> 
> Alli- thanks again for that info it helped me understand it.
> 
> Glory- there are a lot of girls that don't get a early positive. Don't fret just yet.

GL tomorrow Sweetness! I'm sure it will go well. Are you going to freeze any if you have extras?


----------



## MoBaby

ME TOO!! I want to know :)


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - Hope things get better so you can get started ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

LADIES PLEASE HELP!!!!

So I am taking my meds like im suppose to but just went to the bathroom and noticed a small small amount of red blood!! What is this?!?!? and what if im about to start my period?!? Do they still do ET???


----------



## MoBaby

It's okay!! Stims can make you spot! If any issue dr will let you know tomorrow :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> It's okay!! Stims can make you spot! If any issue dr will let you know tomorrow :)

There isn't anymore I was just nervous they wouldn't do ET Thanks for responding so quickly


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> It's okay!! Stims can make you spot! If any issue dr will let you know tomorrow :)
> 
> There isn't anymore I was just nervous they wouldn't do ET Thanks for responding so quicklyClick to expand...

I know, the entire process is frightening, and every little thing that you feel or see that is different can make you freak out. Just try to relax, call the Dr tomorrow, and I'm sure all will be fine! :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ally- tomorrow is my ET at 1245, thats why I was freaking out because I thought they would cancel it.


----------



## alicatt

Did anyone else have insomnia as a side effect to Lupron? I have barely slept the past few days. I called my Dr this morning, and the nurse said to take benadryl or melatonin. I did that the past 2 nights, and that isn't helping. The first night I took one benadryl and it helped a little, last night I took 2 and then I felt groggy all day long. I was hoping that perhaps you may have had some other options? Things that you or your Dr suggested? I fear the next 2 weeks are going to be miserable!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ally- tomorrow is my ET at 1245, thats why I was freaking out because I thought they would cancel it.

Yep, I know, I'm sure everything will be fine! Just call them first thing in the morning, to make sure.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Did anyone else have insomnia as a side effect to Lupron? I have barely slept the past few days. I called my Dr this morning, and the nurse said to take benadryl or melatonin. I did that the past 2 nights, and that isn't helping. The first night I took one benadryl and it helped a little, last night I took 2 and then I felt groggy all day long. I was hoping that perhaps you may have had some other options? Things that you or your Dr suggested? I fear the next 2 weeks are going to be miserable!

I have had insomnia for awhile and yes I think its from lupron and/or the stress in general. Try taking NyQuil, that doesnt given me the groogy feeling that benadryl has. I was also told by my RE not to take melatonin becuase it can interact with ovulation. But try NyQuil!! It does wonders! Also I did I called the nurse and talked with her she wasnt concerned she said it could have been from my rectum or that I strained and that the holes that were maed for ER could have had some blood come out of them. She said if it gets heavy is when to worry. :)


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have insomnia as a side effect to Lupron? I have barely slept the past few days. I called my Dr this morning, and the nurse said to take benadryl or melatonin. I did that the past 2 nights, and that isn't helping. The first night I took one benadryl and it helped a little, last night I took 2 and then I felt groggy all day long. I was hoping that perhaps you may have had some other options? Things that you or your Dr suggested? I fear the next 2 weeks are going to be miserable!
> 
> I have had insomnia for awhile and yes I think its from lupron and/or the stress in general. Try taking NyQuil, that doesnt given me the groogy feeling that benadryl has. I was also told by my RE not to take melatonin becuase it can interact with ovulation. But try NyQuil!! It does wonders! Also I did I called the nurse and talked with her she wasnt concerned she said it could have been from my rectum or that I strained and that the holes that were maed for ER could have had some blood come out of them. She said if it gets heavy is when to worry. :)Click to expand...

WHEW! Glad you called! So everything is a GO for tomorrow yay!

My nurse practitioner talked to my Dr and said no nyquil, but ok to melatonin and benadryl, so strange the things they say yes/no to! 

I'm going to give it one more night and see how things go tonight. If I'm still having troubles, I'll try nyquil or their new one called zquil (sp), it is Nyquil's new sleep aid. I really can't see how taking a OTC medicine could effect things this early, I'm not even stimming yet! What I do know is that if I don't get sleep, I'm going to be a total mess.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ally- yea its crazy!! Did you do Lupron your first cycle


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> ally- yea its crazy!! Did you do Lupron your first cycle

Nope, we just started stims on day 3. It was kind of a last minute decision, so we just jumped right in. This is the first time I've taken Lupron.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oooo I see. So what meds are different on this IVF cycle from the last


----------



## want2conceive

Trophy - Welcome to the thread!


Ash - Only side effects I've been feeling are those painful cramps and sore breasts. They say morning sickness usually starts around this time but I've been lucky so far. I think I've had some mood swings too(poor DH, lol).


Sweet - Can't wait till your here too. Hope both your embies your transfering tomorrow stick hun? Praying for you! :dust:
Your spotting is common as long as it's only spotting.


Em - Congrat's on your 2 frosties.


Happy - It is common to spot some. Nurse told me when I was doing my ER it was common but if I saw alot of blood to call Dr. or go to hospital. Sounds like all you had was the spotting which is common.


Michelle - I'm sure your meds will help increase those Follies! When is ER date set for?


Mobaby - Good Luck Friday hun! :dust:


Lotus - If you haven't started yet, start taking some prenatal vitamins and eating healthier leading up to your cycle.


Mells - Keep drinking that water


----------



## want2conceive

Alicatt & Mobaby - yes, there is something to help with implantation.

It's regular over the counter "*low dose aspirin"* (I used the bayer brand and bought it at Walgreens). 

*Here is a quote I found:* 


> Studies have shown an increase in implantation rates with low dose aspirin. It is thought to work by increasing blood flow by decreasing micro-clot formation at the implantation site and by decrease the bodies immune response to the implantation. It is used regularly in patients that have an immune disorder causing recurrent miscarriages, as well.
> 
> You would use 81 mg of Aspirin and take it daily beginning at the beginning of your cycle. It is the same dose that is used for heart disease protection and can be bought at Costco pretty inexpensively.

It's also helpful to older ladies above 35 like myself who are TTC.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Oooo I see. So what meds are different on this IVF cycle from the last

Well instead of lupron to suppress, we used Ganirelix. Otherwise my drugs are going to be the same, although they are changing the dose a little here and there. So we changed the protocol to the long lupron, the med dosages are changing a little, and the donor is changing.

We are trying to get more eggs from my follicles, I had 33 follicles and only 15 eggs. The sperm donor we used was not as good, and we're trying to get implantation to happen. Those are the main areas we are trying to change this time. I guess we'll see how it goes.

Try to get some sleep, tomorrow you will be PUPO!!!


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Alicatt & Mobaby - yes, there is something to help with implantation.
> 
> It's regular over the counter "*low dose aspirin"* (I used the bayer brand and bought it at Walgreens).
> 
> *Here is a quote I found:*
> 
> 
> Studies have shown an increase in implantation rates with low dose aspirin. It is thought to work by increasing blood flow by decreasing micro-clot formation at the implantation site and by decrease the bodies immune response to the implantation. It is used regularly in patients that have an immune disorder causing recurrent miscarriages, as well.
> 
> You would use 81 mg of Aspirin and take it daily beginning at the beginning of your cycle. It is the same dose that is used for heart disease protection and can be bought at Costco pretty inexpensively.Click to expand...

I'm actually already taking baby aspirin. They have asked me to take it to improve blood flow to my ovary and uterus, and I was to keep taking it through until beta. I didn't realize it helped with implantation too! Cool :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Want- Yes, I am taking prenatal vitamins (have for 2 years now), alpha lipoic acid, l-carnitine, ubiquinol, and fish oil. I already eat healthy foods, so we're all set with that. The only thing I have to give up is coffee. I will miss it! That's why it doesn't make sense to us that we are sub-fertile (doc's term). We are super healthy! Of course, right now I am dealing with an infection due to antibiotic use, but normally, I'm healthy. ;) I've spent the last 10 days lounging or sleeping and hoping that my body will heal enough. I'm not sure when I will hear from the IVF doc, but I'm starting the BCP again on Thurs, the 15th. Fingers crossed it will all work out! I'm getting excited to get started. Reading the stories on this thread makes me even more excited!!


----------



## want2conceive

LotusBlossom said:


> Want- Yes, I am taking prenatal vitamins (have for 2 years now), alpha lipoic acid, l-carnitine, ubiquinol, and fish oil. I already eat healthy foods, so we're all set with that. The only thing I have to give up is coffee. I will miss it! That's why it doesn't make sense to us that we are sub-fertile (doc's term). We are super healthy! Of course, right now I am dealing with an infection due to antibiotic use, but normally, I'm healthy. ;) I've spent the last 10 days lounging or sleeping and hoping that my body will heal enough. I'm not sure when I will hear from the IVF doc, but I'm starting the BCP again on Thurs, the 15th. Fingers crossed it will all work out! I'm getting excited to get started. Reading the stories on this thread makes me even more excited!!

Wow, it really does sound like your healthy. Try to stay stress free and calm. Don't even worry about little things. I felt so much more relaxed this time around(2nd IVF) and I think it really helped. 

Btw, I heard decaf is ok, but don't over do it.


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Want- Yes, I am taking prenatal vitamins (have for 2 years now), alpha lipoic acid, l-carnitine, ubiquinol, and fish oil. I already eat healthy foods, so we're all set with that. The only thing I have to give up is coffee. I will miss it! That's why it doesn't make sense to us that we are sub-fertile (doc's term). We are super healthy! Of course, right now I am dealing with an infection due to antibiotic use, but normally, I'm healthy. ;) I've spent the last 10 days lounging or sleeping and hoping that my body will heal enough. I'm not sure when I will hear from the IVF doc, but I'm starting the BCP again on Thurs, the 15th. Fingers crossed it will all work out! I'm getting excited to get started. Reading the stories on this thread makes me even more excited!!
> 
> Wow, it really does sound like your healthy. Try to stay stress free and calm. Don't even worry about little things. I felt so much more relaxed this time around(2nd IVF) and I think it really helped.
> 
> Btw, I heard decaf is ok, but don't over do it.Click to expand...

Yes, I think I am a lot less stressed out 2nd time around. Course I'm not PUPO yet! I think I'll still be a little bonkers once ER and ET happen. 

I'm still a little annoyed at the side effects I'm having with lupron, I didn't have these types of side effects with the other drugs. Here is hoping I can make it through another 13 days of this! Even after that I will continue to take a small dose of lupron to prevent pre-mature ovulation right up until ER. That isn't targeted to be until Dec 8th -11th. Maybe the other protocol was better? I just took Ganirelix for the last 6 days of stims to stop the ovulation, and I didn't have any side effects from that.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, want! I'm doing guided meditation, which I hope helps. I am a worrier, so I need to work on it. ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Alicatt, the only side effect I had on lupron was mood swings. It is a lot easier the second time around. I hope you get your Xmas baby!


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Alicatt, the only side effect I had on lupron was mood swings. It is a lot easier the second time around. I hope you get your Xmas baby!

Here is hoping that you get a Thanksgiving baby!!! If you did the FET on Nov 5th, then 14 days puts you at the 19th, just days before Thanksgiving! :thumbup: When is your BETA?


----------



## Taylor85

Hey ladies! I'm new to this thread. :thumbup: Hubby and I are starting our first IVF tomorrow (ahhh, getting so nervous...). Lupron starts tomorrow, stims Nov. 24, ER Dec. 6 and ET Dec. 11. Anybody else right there with me? I'm so glad I found this thread! I feel like I have so many questions. Looking forward to learning from those of you who have already been through it and hopefully make some friends with those of you going through it at the same time as me. Anyways, just wanted to say hi! I'm thinking this thread is going to be my sanity for the next 6 weeks or longer. :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

My beta is on Wednesday 14th. It feels like an eternity. Then I still have to wait until the dr's call. So I'll have to keep myself busy.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Taylor :hi: I'm sure you'll find help on here. These ladies have given me a lot of support. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## alicatt

Taylor85 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm new to this thread. :thumbup: Hubby and I are starting our first IVF tomorrow (ahhh, getting so nervous...). Lupron starts tomorrow, stims Nov. 24, ER Dec. 6 and ET Dec. 11. Anybody else right there with me? I'm so glad I found this thread! I feel like I have so many questions. Looking forward to learning from those of you who have already been through it and hopefully make some friends with those of you going through it at the same time as me. Anyways, just wanted to say hi! I'm thinking this thread is going to be my sanity for the next 6 weeks or longer. :)

Hy Taylor! 

Yep, my cycle will closely overlap yours! I started lupron a few days ago, but won't start stims until Nov 26th. Then my ER is planned for Dec 8-11 and ET for 3 days later. So we should be going through each stage around the same dates. I've done this once before, and it is a rollercoaster of a ride, and hopefully we'll both have precious little babies at the end of it all! :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Taylor85 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm new to this thread. :thumbup: Hubby and I are starting our first IVF tomorrow (ahhh, getting so nervous...). Lupron starts tomorrow, stims Nov. 24, ER Dec. 6 and ET Dec. 11. Anybody else right there with me? I'm so glad I found this thread! I feel like I have so many questions. Looking forward to learning from those of you who have already been through it and hopefully make some friends with those of you going through it at the same time as me. Anyways, just wanted to say hi! I'm thinking this thread is going to be my sanity for the next 6 weeks or longer. :)

Welcome, Taylor! I'm a few days behind you. Well, as long as the doc clears me to go ahead. :thumbup:


----------



## Taylor85

Happy, alicatt and lotus- thanks so much for responding! I'm already loving this thread. It's exactly what I need. So glad I have some buddies to go through this with!

Happy- good luck with your beta Thursday! Thinking positive thoughts for you!! 
Alicatt and Lotus- Excited to go through this process with both of you. :) I'm hoping that in ten or so month we'll all be posting pics of our new little blessings!

And now for my first question...does anyone have any good diet tips during ivf? Mostly during stims? I just want to make sure that I'm staying healthy and not eating things that I'm not supposed to eat. I can't say I'm the heathiest eater, unfortunately. But if I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna do it right! I've heard so many conflicting answers when I googled it, but I know for sure...... no alcohol (wahhhh) and no caffeine. Anything else in particular that I'm missing? Especially foods to avoid?


----------



## LotusBlossom

I've been told to avoid having too much soy, but that's just because I don't do dairy. Some soy is ok. Apparently it can affect estrogen levels or something. Otherwise, I would just focus on eating clean, like lean meats, veggies and fruits. I'm avoiding processed foods and taking the time to make things from scratch so I know exactly what I'm putting in my body. Using the crock pot has helped a lot. ;) I use a lot of recipes from a blog called skinny taste. Not everything is really "skinny" (amazing carnitas!), but it's very tasty and fresh. I'm not drinking alcohol, soda or coffee right now. I am drinking Gatorade, herbal teas and water. Passion tea from Starbucks is yummy! I would just do what feels right for you.


----------



## cali_kt

Hi Taylor-
Just wanted to wish you lots of luck on your upcoming cycle!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi everyone-
New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, Cali! I also have a blocked tube and should be doing my ER the week of Dec 10. This is a great thread with lots of BFPs already! Good luck to you.


----------



## alicatt

Taylor85 said:


> Happy, alicatt and lotus- thanks so much for responding! I'm already loving this thread. It's exactly what I need. So glad I have some buddies to go through this with!
> 
> Happy- good luck with your beta Thursday! Thinking positive thoughts for you!!
> Alicatt and Lotus- Excited to go through this process with both of you. :) I'm hoping that in ten or so month we'll all be posting pics of our new little blessings!
> 
> And now for my first question...does anyone have any good diet tips during ivf? Mostly during stims? I just want to make sure that I'm staying healthy and not eating things that I'm not supposed to eat. I can't say I'm the heathiest eater, unfortunately. But if I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna do it right! I've heard so many conflicting answers when I googled it, but I know for sure...... no alcohol (wahhhh) and no caffeine. Anything else in particular that I'm missing? Especially foods to avoid?

I'm not sure what your issues were for needing to do IVF, but if you were diagnosed with unexplained fertlity, I have read that 85% of unexplained fertility is caused by gluten sensitivity, have you ever thought about that? I have decided to go gluten free for a few months to see if that helps me get my BFP. I have been tested in the past, because of other issues, but it was negative, but then I found out that it would only be positive if I had been eating wheat in the days before the test. Well I didn't know that and I had switched to gluten free about a week before the test. So now I wonder if that is something I actually do have an issue with. I figure, why not try going gluten free (GF). It forces me to make more foods and not eat processed foods. Otherwise, all the obvious, no smoking, no alcohol, no caffeine, no soda, keep your sugar intake to a minimum, eat more fruits and veggies, and lean meats, and if you eat dairy move to medium fat (like 2% instead of fat free). I have also read that if you increase your protein intake from vegetables and legumes, that is a good idea too.

Other supplements: pre-natal vitamin, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Maca Root, 7-Keto DHEA, resertavrol and melatonin have all been shown to improve fertility, and give you more mature and higher quality eggs. So I'm taking all of these things as well.

PS. Most of these, came from ladies on the prior thread I was on. They were taking these supplements and got their :bfp: so I figure it is worth trying!


----------



## cali_kt

LotusBlossom said:


> Welcome, Cali! I also have a blocked tube and should be doing my ER the week of Dec 10. This is a great thread with lots of BFPs already! Good luck to you.

Thanks!! Lots of luck to you in December!!


----------



## Em260

Welcome Taylor and Cali_kt! 

Happy - good luck with you beta tomorrow!! Fx for you!!

Michelle - sorry about the headaches :(. I bet a lot will change with your E2 level between now and your ER. 

tcmc - good luck on Wednesday! That first scan is such a relief to find out what going on in there. I'm glad the injections are a breeze now. 

Lotus - so exciting that you get to cycle this month!! :happydance:

Alicatt - I've had the worst insomnia too. It's still going strong even though I stopped stims about a week ago :(. I'm going to check with the nurse today and see what I can take for it. I can go to sleep but I can only stay asleep for a few hours. 

Taylor - I'm a pretty healthy eater but I tried to limit processed foods and add more lean protein. I don't think I normally eat enough protein so it was challenging at first. I ate eggs, peanut butter and lean chicken every day during the stims. I also cut out white bread and white pasta. I ate quinoa/gluten free pasta instead when I absolutely had to had have pasta. I've read that omega 3 fatty acids are good for IVF so I started taking a prenatal fish oil DHA supplement in addition to my normal prenatal. Just make sure you check with your doctor before you start any new supplements.


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks for the welcome Em! I am also gluten free. I'm not allergic but find that it reduces bloating, so I am staying on it. I also do the quinoa pasta and it is pretty good. It takes a while to get used to it, but once you do , it is easy. Have you tried the brown rice pasta? Not as good as the quinoa IMHO. Nice to meet you and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Em260

cali_kt said:


> Thanks for the welcome Em! I am also gluten free. I'm not allergic but find that it reduces bloating, so I am staying on it. I also do the quinoa pasta and it is pretty good. It takes a while to get used to it, but once you do , it is easy. Have you tried the brown rice pasta? Not as good as the quinoa IMHO. Nice to meet you and lots of baby dust to you!

Hey Cali, I've tried the brown rice pasta but I agree it's not as good. I'm not gluten sensitive at all and I've tested negative for celiac but I just feel better not eating so much white bread/pasta. Whole wheat pasta doesn't taste as good to me either. I've gotten so used to the texture of the quinoa pasta that I don't think I'll go back to regular. Nice to meet you too and tons of baby dust to you :)


----------



## want2conceive

LotusBlossom said:


> Thank you, want! I'm doing guided meditation, which I hope helps. I am a worrier, so I need to work on it. ;)

We're all here to help you get through it worry free Hun! :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Em260 said:


> I got some great news today!! Two of our embryos made it to blast and were frozen this afternoon. :happydance: The other three are still growing so they will hopefully be blasts tomorrow and can be frozen as well. The embryologist said they look really good and that they freeze day 6 blasts all the time. So fx that they make it.
> 
> I met with my Oncologist today and got the go ahead to do another egg retrieval!! I'm so so happy! My ovarian cysts have not grown at all from the stims so she feels confident in letting me do this one more time. :)
> I had an ultrasound before my appointment and I was shocked to see that there are 5 follicles that were not aspirated during my ER. I called my RE and he told me that they were not able to retrieve those eggs because the follicles were too close to my ovarian cysts. He thought that the RE that did my retrieval told me. I was so shocked but happy that the RE didn't take any chances of rupturing my cysts.
> 
> So now I'm just waiting for AF to come and then I'll go in for my baseline ultrasound and blood work.

Excellent news Em. Yay for 2 frosties and fingers crossed for more :thumbup:



tcmc said:


> hey girls :flower:
> 
> Ash- congrats!:happydance: i really hope the lines keep getting darker for u :hugs:
> 
> Happy- congrats again:hugs: try not to worry (i know impossible!!) but 1/3 of all pregnancies have bleeding of some sort in the beginning of the first trimester, in fact most women mistake it for a period!! rest up and keep those little embies nice and snug. i will keep u in my prayers
> 
> Sweetness- good luck for tomorrow:hugs: i will be thinking of u and cheering on those little embies of yours to settle in for a wonderful healthy 9 months:hugs:
> 
> Michelle- how are things going with you? i know we started stimms on the same day, i dont have my first tracking scan until wednesday but have been feeling some pinching and twinges in my lower abdomen. i hope you are well and everything does what it should:hugs: when do u think your ER/ET should be?
> 
> Em- thats excellent news on your little frosties and being able to have another transfer i pray that everything will continue in this positive way for you:hugs:
> 
> mells/mo- good luck for ET:hugs:
> 
> Hold/Wanna- how are things going with you ladies?:hugs:
> 
> First-YAY for being PUPO:happydance:
> 
> JDH, Glory, Lotus- how are things going with you?
> 
> Trophy- welcome:flower:

tcmc - hey hun, not too bad this end. Going slightly mental waiting to test and can't believe i have 10 days to go :dohh: 



HappyBunnyAB said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Sweet, I'm hanging in there. This afternoon I found a little brown blood. I'm trying not to freak out. I also got DH cold and I feel miserable.
> 
> I did acupuncture earlier in the year and I loved it. It helped me relax. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I was told to rest 24 hours with my feet up and to take it easy for the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> Don't freak Happy. :hugs: One third of women experience bleeding when they become pregnant. It could just be a result of implantation!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you whisper. I'm trying to stay positive! I'm laying on bed. Taking it easy.Click to expand...

Brown blood is old blood so get your feet up and relax. nothing more important now hun :hugs:



Taylor85 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm new to this thread. :thumbup: Hubby and I are starting our first IVF tomorrow (ahhh, getting so nervous...). Lupron starts tomorrow, stims Nov. 24, ER Dec. 6 and ET Dec. 11. Anybody else right there with me? I'm so glad I found this thread! I feel like I have so many questions. Looking forward to learning from those of you who have already been through it and hopefully make some friends with those of you going through it at the same time as me. Anyways, just wanted to say hi! I'm thinking this thread is going to be my sanity for the next 6 weeks or longer. :)

Welcome Taylor and good luck with your upcoming cycle. Any questions just ask, this groups is excellent and very supportive :flower:



cali_kt said:


> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!

Welcome cali - good luck with your first IVF here's hoping you only need the one go! This thread is great so i'm sure you'll fit in nicely :hugs:



HappyBunnyAB said:


> My beta is on Wednesday 14th. It feels like an eternity. Then I still have to wait until the dr's call. So I'll have to keep myself busy.

I know how you feel hun, i've got 10 days left and i'm going slowly insane. I don't want to test early and get a BFN so i'll just have to hold out :growlmad:


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Taylor and Cali!! 

Want - Based on how things are going, I bet my ER will be on 11/21; that will be 11 days of stimming. I go back Thursday for my scan and hopefully the increase of follistum will help. I stimmed 11 days my previous cycles, so I am sure this will be the same. How are you feeling? Do you have any MS yet?

JDH - I always found the 2ww the worse part of this whole process! When you are stimming and going for scans it keeps you busy, but when you start your 2ww, you just wait, and wait and wait! Hang in there ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## want2conceive

Taylor - Welcome Aboard and Good Luck with starting your first IVF cycle tomorrow! :dust:


Cali - Welcome Aboard and Good Luck with your cycle in December. :dust:


Happy - Hoping for high Beta numbers for you tomorrow! 
:dust:


Ash - Can't wait to hear from you hun! :dust:


Lotus - You'll get the go ahead because we are all pulling for you! Also, read up on drinking teas because I know there are some that can cause MC. Make sure your not drinking any of those!


Alicatt and Taylor - We had unexplained infertility as well. Eating healthy and lot's more fruit, and also staying stress free really helped me. I've been taking the prenatal vitamins since about 2months before starting my IVF cycle. Also taking Folic Acid and royal jelly. And the low dose aspirin to help with implantation(took only until the first beta test). 

DH took maca root to help sperm count and sperm quality.
Make sure you ask your dr. before deciding to take any of these though.

TCMC - Good Luck tomorrow Hun! :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Taylor and Cali!!
> 
> Want - Based on how things are going, I bet my ER will be on 11/21; that will be 11 days of stimming. I go back Thursday for my scan and hopefully the increase of follistum will help. I stimmed 11 days my previous cycles, so I am sure this will be the same. How are you feeling? Do you have any MS yet?
> 
> JDH - I always found the 2ww the worse part of this whole process! When you are stimming and going for scans it keeps you busy, but when you start your 2ww, you just wait, and wait and wait! Hang in there ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Your almost there Hun. Good Luck on your scan on Thursday! I hope your follies have doubled in size! :dust:

No MS yet, but last night I couldn't sleep. I've been awake since 3am so maybe MS soon? Have had mood swings(poor DH, lol) and bad cramps and sore breasts so far. Afraid to eat to much because of the cramps but I know I have to because I am not eating for one anymore. 

And I'm going to do an ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks want! YAY for an u/s tomorrow :) Will you find out how many you have brewing in there? ;)

I did go back to another thread when I posted my numbers for my first IVF cycle and I am actually doing better this one; my e2 was only 63 my first cycle and this one is 153. So hopefully that is a good sign. I remember the second half of stimming is always harder; as things grow I become so uncomfortable! Just glad I have next week off work ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Taylor85 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm new to this thread. :thumbup: Hubby and I are starting our first IVF tomorrow (ahhh, getting so nervous...). Lupron starts tomorrow, stims Nov. 24, ER Dec. 6 and ET Dec. 11. Anybody else right there with me? I'm so glad I found this thread! I feel like I have so many questions. Looking forward to learning from those of you who have already been through it and hopefully make some friends with those of you going through it at the same time as me. Anyways, just wanted to say hi! I'm thinking this thread is going to be my sanity for the next 6 weeks or longer. :)

Welcome to the group!!:flower: Good luck to you for your IVF cycle!!! :dust::dust:

I am a little further ahead of you in my cycle, but there are lots of girls on the thread and I am sure some of them are right there with you. :thumbup:This is a great group of girls and you will find alot of support on this thread!!:hugs:


https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/COMMENT%20SETS-ALL/11-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

cali_kt said:


> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg

My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Welcome to Taylor and Cali! :hugs:

Sweetness - GL on ET today! 

Lotus - Keep fighting hard so you can get started soon! Hope you keep feeling better. :hugs:

Happy - I'm not going to lie - that wait between the blood test and the phone call can be pretty agonizing. Find something to distract you while you wait!

JDH - 10 days feels like an eternity doesn't it? I know how you feel. I'm not sure there is any cure for the anxiety and anticipation, but keep talking to us - we'll do our best to help! 

Michelle - Sounds like things are coming along. Here's to lots of eggies soon! :happydance:

Want - YAY for ultrasound tomorrow! I wonder how soon we will know how many stuck? I am having a few symptoms like TONS of heartburn (I can't seem to eat a cherry tomato without getting it), a little nausea, and sore breasts. Not too bad though. Are you getting any sort of picture from your u/s tomorrow?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Cali :hi: good luck on your upcoming cycle!


----------



## shar13

Taylor- Welcome!!! :hugs: our schedule isnt too far off... i dont start my lupron til the 26th but or our ER is around the same time! this is a great thread, hard to keep up with lol.. but great ladies and great support!


cali- welcome! im also in my first ivf cycle and have low amh .27, as well as getting hit from the dh side as well :growlmad: so your not alone, we will get through this :hugs:


Sweetness - goood luck with your ET today!!! so exciting!!! hope you can relax <3

Want - good luck on your u/s today!! hope you get wonderful news! its so exciting! if you get any images please load im sre we would lovvee to see!!

AFM- I have my basline u/s tomorrow with "practice" ET. I cant wait to be off the bcp on the 25th, it makes me soooo emotional lol, i cry over stuff thst usually wouldnt bother me lol....

anyone i missed good luck! thinking of you all!


----------



## alicatt

shar13 said:


> Taylor- Welcome!!! :hugs: our schedule isnt too far off... i dont start my lupron til the 26th but or our ER is around the same time! this is a great thread, hard to keep up with lol.. but great ladies and great support!
> 
> 
> cali- welcome! im also in my first ivf cycle and have low amh .27, as well as getting hit from the dh side as well :growlmad: so your not alone, we will get through this :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sweetness - goood luck with your ET today!!! so exciting!!! hope you can relax <3
> 
> Want - good luck on your u/s today!! hope you get wonderful news! its so exciting! if you get any images please load im sre we would lovvee to see!!
> 
> AFM- I have my basline u/s tomorrow with "practice" ET. I cant wait to be off the bcp on the 25th, it makes me soooo emotional lol, i cry over stuff thst usually wouldnt bother me lol....
> 
> anyone i missed good luck! thinking of you all!

I hear you on the BCP! I take my last pill tonight, :yipee: Can't wait to get off of it, and I hope I have a period in the coming days. FS said I may not, but it won't matter either way. Seems to me like it would be nice to get a fresh lining to work with. I hope you do better on the Lupron than I have been doing, it seems to be giving me some horrible side effects, namely bitchiness/frustration and insomnia. Maybe once I stop BCPs it will get better. I just can't wait to get my cycle going, and start my stims! I start my stims the day you start lupron. 

:hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Want- Oh yes, I know some teas are not good. I have one that is made with licorice that is not ok for pregnant women. Thanks for the warning (and support), though! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Sweetness! I hope everything goes well today. 

:wohoo: Alicatt! Hopefully you'll get a period and a fresh lining!


----------



## michelle01

This is the first time during stimming I have felt nauseated. Did anyone else have this? I went to workout ealier today and felt like I was going to be sick the entire time. I still feel sick to my stomach now afterwards as well. I didn't have this in my previous cycle :wacko:


----------



## holdontohope

Good morning girls!!! 

Welcome Taylor and Cali!

Sweet- Good luck on your ET!! :) 

Shar- I hate bcp too!! 

Want- good luck on your u/s today :) 

MIchelle- I haven't started stimming yet, but I hope someone else can help you out on the nausea thing! 

Alicat- I am so excited that you joined this group and we have so much in common!! BTW.. Is that your dog in your pic? I have a doxin mix :) almost same exact colors! 

Ash- how your feeling? :) 

Hello and good luck to anyone I may have missed :flower:

AFM: I just got back from my appt and 1st Lupron injection:happydance: Everything went really well and I feel wonderful! The injections was so easy, piece of cake and I didn't get any itchiness or redness. I am doing 15 units a day until stims then 10 units. I LOVE my nurse and FS so much! They are so sweet, caring and the whole appt was so much more relaxed then I thought. We basically laughed the entire time! My mom is very nervous though LOL She will have to give me the Repronex because it needs to be given IM and the FS doesn't want me doing it myself. The gonal F can be given Sub Q so I will be fine doing that one too. Now I am SOOOOOO excited:yipee::wohoo: FS still is confident that I will make around 30 eggs, so guess that is good news!


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - Yeah, I should find out tomorrow how many. Hoping!

Whisper - Been feeling sore breasts, mood swings, and cramps along with some insomnia. But no MS yet.

Shar - Thanks! U/s is tomorrow. I will post images with spoiler tabs for anyone of you girls that would like to see them.

Good Luck with your IVF Hun! :dust:

Lotus - Your welcome. Wanted to make sure because alot of people don't know tea can be harmful.


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like a great appt hold! Glad things went well ;) Time will fly by now.


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> This is the first time during stimming I have felt nauseated. Did anyone else have this? I went to workout ealier today and felt like I was going to be sick the entire time. I still feel sick to my stomach now afterwards as well. I didn't have this in my previous cycle :wacko:

Hi Michelle, are you taking Ganirelix or Cetrotide? I had really bad nausea at the end of my stims and it's a common side effect of those meds. It stinks :(
Hope you feel better!


----------



## holdontohope

Want- good luck!! can't wait to see how many babies are growing in you!! :) :)


----------



## holdontohope

michelle01 said:


> Sounds like a great appt hold! Glad things went well ;) Time will fly by now.

thank you!! I hope time fly's by now! I have been on BCP 30 days and it feels like forever! LOL


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - I hope everything went well today! 

JDH - hope the time passes quickly! Will you test early? 

Shar - good luck tomorrow with your baseline appointment! 

Alicatt - yay for getting off bcp. I hate those things :(

Hold - sounds like you had a great appointment!

Want - good luck tomorrow! Please post pics when you can :)

AFM - I got my protocol today and tentative calendar. I'm going to be taking Clomid cycle days 2-6 along with Gonal-f and Menopur. I'm so thrown off by the Clomid?? I have a call in to my RE but has anyone ever taken this during IVF?


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> This is the first time during stimming I have felt nauseated. Did anyone else have this? I went to workout ealier today and felt like I was going to be sick the entire time. I still feel sick to my stomach now afterwards as well. I didn't have this in my previous cycle :wacko:

You may just be dehydrated a bit which may have led to that. You said you didn't feel this the first time around but also your numbers are higher this time. So you might need to drink more water then you did the first time too.


----------



## michelle01

Em - I am not taking Ganirelix or Cetrotide; I did take them last cycle and never had nausea. I am on lupron, menopur, lovenox and follistum this cycle, just like my first cycle, but I do not recall feeling this sick. And as far as clomid with your cycle, I am not sure, but I would see what your FS says. I am sure there is a reason they put you on this.


----------



## holdontohope

Em- I have never heard of taking clomid with IVF, but I am sure it is not unheard of!! Please share the reason why when you hear from your RE!! I am curious now :)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks want; I drink about 4 bottles of water a day, but I will try to increase that and see if that helps.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.

I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests. 

Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks Hold & Em! I will.

Sweet & Ash - Sending both of you good vibes for some great news ladies! :dust:


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!

Ash I am so so sorry:hugs::hugs: 

Don't give up yet, try and stay positive:hug:

I will be praying for you!!!:friends:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies will do personnels later but I had two "superior" embryos transferred today. Doc was really impressed he said he could even see one starting to hatch. And tomorrow we will find out if the other two will freeze but the doc said that all four of my made it to blast. So I'm praying that this turns into a positive.


----------



## want2conceive

ashknowsbest said:


> Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!

Oh no hun. Hoping the 2nd test was just wrong or defective! Don't lose hope until your beta results hun! :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies will do personnels later but I had two "superior" embryos transferred today. Doc was really impressed he said he could even see one starting to hatch. And tomorrow we will find out if the other two will freeze but the doc said that all four of my made it to blast. So I'm praying that this turns into a positive.

YAY!!!! How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies will do personnels later but I had two "superior" embryos transferred today. Doc was really impressed he said he could even see one starting to hatch. And tomorrow we will find out if the other two will freeze but the doc said that all four of my made it to blast. So I'm praying that this turns into a positive.

Congrat's on being PUPO Sweet!


----------



## JDH1982

Em260 said:


> Sweetness - I hope everything went well today!
> 
> JDH - hope the time passes quickly! Will you test early?
> 
> Shar - good luck tomorrow with your baseline appointment!
> 
> Alicatt - yay for getting off bcp. I hate those things :(
> 
> Hold - sounds like you had a great appointment!
> 
> Want - good luck tomorrow! Please post pics when you can :)
> 
> AFM - I got my protocol today and tentative calendar. I'm going to be taking Clomid cycle days 2-6 along with Gonal-f and Menopur. I'm so thrown off by the Clomid?? I have a call in to my RE but has anyone ever taken this during IVF?

Am going to try and not test early as I would hate to feel defeated so early, but maybe Wed next week and not Fri. I'll be 14dp2dt next Wed so that should be late enough :thumbup:



ashknowsbest said:


> Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!

Ash :hugs: maybe that last test you did was the trigger leaving and you'llget your BFP in a few days. You're not out till the BETA hun, there is a reason we get given these test days.

Thinking of you and praying :hugs:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies will do personnels later but I had two "superior" embryos transferred today. Doc was really impressed he said he could even see one starting to hatch. And tomorrow we will find out if the other two will freeze but the doc said that all four of my made it to blast. So I'm praying that this turns into a positive.

Yay - congrats on being PUPO with twins :baby::baby:
'Superior' embies sound awesome - here's hoping for your BFP too.
When's your test/BETA day?


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet that is the best news!!!! See only 4???? It's quality over quantity!!!! :)

Ash: still early days. Dont get down just yet. Give it a couple more days :)


----------



## michelle01

Ash - Sending :dust: your way and big :hugs: I know how stressful testing can be. That was so sweet of your OH to come and be with you!

Sweetness - AWESOME, you are PUPO :) Let them snuggle in nicely and take it easy ;)


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!

Oh no Ash I'm sorry! :hugs: It's still early and you could just have more dilute urine this morning than yesterday. Don't give up yet! Fx for you!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Sweetness! That's fantastic! I hope you are feeling well. I can't wait to hear about your BFP soon. :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Sweet - great news!!! Your 4 are so strong!!! Congrats on being PUPO!! 

Michelle - I've heard that each cycle is different in terms of side effects. Hope it gets better!

JDH - that sounds like a good plan for next wednesday. Fx for you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ash- I'm so sorry you got a BFN today. As you said, you aren't out yet, but that doesn't make this day any easier. Sending you giant :hug: I'm glad your honey could come home to be with you today. Let us know how you are doing soon. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies will do personnels later but I had two "superior" embryos transferred today. Doc was really impressed he said he could even see one starting to hatch. And tomorrow we will find out if the other two will freeze but the doc said that all four of my made it to blast. So I'm praying that this turns into a positive.
> 
> YAY!!!! How exciting!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on being PUPO with 2 :baby::baby: :yipee:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!

Ash - I have been exactly where you are, and I know how your emotions are, just remember that a lot of the emotions are from the overwhelming amount of hormones flowing through your body, and also remember that it is still very early. Your little embryo(s) may still be digging in deeper, and have yet to start producing HCG. Just give it some more time, and try to relax. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> AFM: I just got back from my appt and 1st Lupron injection:happydance: Everything went really well and I feel wonderful! The injections was so easy, piece of cake and I didn't get any itchiness or redness. I am doing 15 units a day until stims then 10 units. I LOVE my nurse and FS so much! They are so sweet, caring and the whole appt was so much more relaxed then I thought. We basically laughed the entire time! My mom is very nervous though LOL She will have to give me the Repronex because it needs to be given IM and the FS doesn't want me doing it myself. The gonal F can be given Sub Q so I will be fine doing that one too. Now I am SOOOOOO excited:yipee::wohoo: FS still is confident that I will make around 30 eggs, so guess that is good news!

I am so glad that your appointment went really well and that the injections were easy for you to do!! It sounds like you have a really great DR's office as well!!! :thumbup: It is all very exciting!! I have to agree!!! Good luck to you hun!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Whisper82

Ash - I just _knew_ you must not be feeling good when I didn't see you around here for a while. So sorry. I bet we've all had some major breakdowns through this process. You'd think I would cope better because I'm a therapist and all. Not so much. I've been crazy as a loon for the past two years. Sorry about your BFN, but we really just don't know for sure yet. Some women don't turn positive on HPT till afer beta. Snuggle with your sweetie and wait for beta. Let us know if there is _anything we can do. _


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I am hoping and praying that your BFP is just around the corner and that you are just testing to early!!! I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best!!:hugs: Good luck to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:


@Sweetness, Congrats on being PUPO!!!:happydance: I got everything crossed for you that you will get your BFP!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


@Em, I am on the same meds as you minus the clomid. I would imagine that the clomd would only increase your follicles and egg production though. I haven't heard of using clomid on the IVF cycle personally, but that doesn't mean it isn't done. I agree with the other girls ask your DR to explain why they want you to take the clomid in addition to the injectibles. 

@michelle, I am not naseaus, but I don't think I am on all of the same meds as you either though. I have been feeling flu like sickness, just not feeling well in general, really sleepy, bloating, cramping and dizzy also. My belly is soar from all of the Stim injections as well now. My ovaries are tender and lastnight it was uncomfortable to lay on my side at points as well. You might want to stick to low impact work outs if you are feeling sick after, maybe you just over did it. I hope you feel better and the naseau goes away!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM,Not much going on today..... Day 2 of Stim's and and Day 3 went smoother. The menopur was easier for me to mix and I have got the Gonal F pen down to a science.:thumbup: The only problem is that my stomach is starting to get kind of soar from all of the poking needles. :wacko: I am so glad that my sister can help me with the injections, I am not sure I could handle giving myself all of these needles without passing out. LOL:blush::haha: There was less bleeding this time as well after the injections. Day 3 Stims injections were a little painful today but I am getting used to them now, and the more you do them, the easier it seems to get. :thumbup: Other than that the meds have me super sleepy. I had some cramping lastnight in my ovaries and it hurt to lay on my side at points during the night. I am bloated and when I woke up this morning I really felt cruddy. It was kind of like flu like symptoms. I have been getting dizzy also. As the day progressed I started to feel better though. Late in the day I get so tired though, and don't have energy to do much of anything. :sleep::sleep: 

I went speed walking yesterday morning at the park and it was a gorgeous day here today. High of like 67 and sunny!! Sunday was a gorgeous day as well and it got up to 71. Very warm for November here!! Unfortunatly today it got colder again and rained all day, but the warm weather was nice well it lasted. 

My next appointment for ultrasound and blood work is this Thursday at 10 am. I am really hoping that my follicles are growing nice and that I have alot of them. I hope I am going to have lots of eggs for my egg retrival. I also will find out if they want to change my dosage on any of my meds, either step up the dosage, decease or keep the same. I may have to order another Gonal F pen because if the dosage stays the same I could run out of Gonal F before Stims is done, which stinks because they are so expensive.:dohh:

I suppose it will depend on how my follies look on thursday. Hopefully they can give me a definate date for the Egg retrival and Embryo transfer so I can tell DH when he needs to be here. On the day of egg retrival he will need to give his :spermy:. I still have him on fertility vitamins this month and I am hoping he will have lots of nice healthy swimmers for our ICSI procedure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks wanna! Sounds like all is going good with your injections! I would also say, once you mix up the menopur, let it sit for about 5-10 minutes before injecting it. That helps with the burning. We both have our appts Thursday ;) I bet we will be close in time(s) for ER and ET.


----------



## Mells54

Sweet - Congrats on being PUPO! :baby::baby:

Ash - Hang in there :hugs:

Sounds like everyone is moving along. Welcome to the new gals!!!!

AFM, my doc was finally back today and really put me at ease. All week long I've been told that I'm a slow responder and there's not many follicles, etc...but today my regular RE said I should put numbers out of me head. All we need is one good embryo to make this work. He is so awesome. I'm scheduled for ER on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

That is great Mells! I can relate; I have always been a slow responder, but all you need is one egg to make this happen ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle,Your welcome and thanks for the tip!!! I will have to try that with my injections tomorrow!! :thumbup: I have a feeling that my ER will be probably the day after Thanksgiving since my DR's office is closed for the holiday and i will trigger before thanksgiving day. That is pretty cool that we are on the same schedule!!! Hopefully we will both gets lots of nice healthy eggs!!! :thumbup:

@Mells, I am glad that things are looking up for you and that you have such a wonderful DR. that has put your mind at ease with everything. Good luck!! I hope you have lots of nice healthy eggs for ER!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ashknowsbest said:


> Quick update .. will do personals in a few days.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it was negative ... so I'm not going to be testing again until the beta and I had a breakdown today. So OH came home from work to be with me and I'm just going to be taking a break from BnB. I know I'm not out yet but I'm just not feeling good about it. I feel like by now I should be seeing SOMETHING on the tests.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I'll talk to you guys soon!

Ash, don't loose hope :hugs: many times some tests don't pick up your hcg and hopefully your beta will be great on Friday.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> Thanks want; I drink about 4 bottles of water a day, but I will try to increase that and see if that helps.

Michelle, I was drinking 8 bottles a day of water. Hopefully increasing it will help.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies will do personnels later but I had two "superior" embryos transferred today. Doc was really impressed he said he could even see one starting to hatch. And tomorrow we will find out if the other two will freeze but the doc said that all four of my made it to blast. So I'm praying that this turns into a positive.

That is great! Now is time to take it easy and let those embies implant.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, what kind of meds did you take for your FET cycle? I know it will be alot less than the full IVF cycle was and I am assuming you took progesterone. I was curious because I was wondering what to expect if I end up having to do one myself.

Are you spotting still? I hope that has gotten better today!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

wannabeprego said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg
> 
> My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome!!It sounds like we have some big things in common! So the ICSI is for low count? Our count is good, but morphology and motility are low. Talked again to RE's office and they didn't mention ICSI just straight IVF. Do you think that is a good idea or would ICSI help my situation? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cali_kt

shar13 said:


> Taylor- Welcome!!! :hugs: our schedule isnt too far off... i dont start my lupron til the 26th but or our ER is around the same time! this is a great thread, hard to keep up with lol.. but great ladies and great support!
> 
> 
> cali- welcome! im also in my first ivf cycle and have low amh .27, as well as getting hit from the dh side as well :growlmad: so your not alone, we will get through this :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sweetness - goood luck with your ET today!!! so exciting!!! hope you can relax <3
> 
> Want - good luck on your u/s today!! hope you get wonderful news! its so exciting! if you get any images please load im sre we would lovvee to see!!
> 
> AFM- I have my basline u/s tomorrow with "practice" ET. I cant wait to be off the bcp on the 25th, it makes me soooo emotional lol, i cry over stuff thst usually wouldnt bother me lol....
> 
> anyone i missed good luck! thinking of you all!

Thanks for the welcome! It's nice to know that so many are going through the same things. Makes me feel much less alone. Good luck with your u/s tomorrow. Very exciting! I am not looking forward to BCP. I know it will make me break out like crazy!!:dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

cali_kt said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg
> 
> My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!It sounds like we have some big things in common! So the ICSI is for low count? Our count is good, but morphology and motility are low. Talked again to RE's office and they didn't mention ICSI just straight IVF. Do you think that is a good idea or would ICSI help my situation? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!Click to expand...

Your welcome!!:winkwink:

I think ICSI is a good idea for low motility as well. I know that without ICSI they put the eggs and sperm in together and let the eggs fertilize naturally on their own. But with low motility they might need an extra boost making it into the eggs possibly? With ICSI the DR will take the highest quality and healthiest sperm and inject it driectly into the egg to create more embryos. I would talk to your DR about your options, see what they recommend based on your DH's SA and see how much they charge for the ICSI process. I got lucky because at my DR's office my IVF costs include the ICSI and assisted hatching as a standard part of their process. I think in general it is a good choice. :thumbup: Good luck with whatever you decide. :dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

cali_kt said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg
> 
> My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!It sounds like we have some big things in common! So the ICSI is for low count? Our count is good, but morphology and motility are low. Talked again to RE's office and they didn't mention ICSI just straight IVF. Do you think that is a good idea or would ICSI help my situation? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure, but I think ICSI is helpful if there is any question about the sperm quality. In ICSI they pick a nice healthy looking sperm and force it inside the egg, basically doing the hard work, which is necessary if the sperm is of poor quality. So it may very well help you out. Some RE's automatically include this as part of the package price, so maybe that is why they haven't mentioned it? I would bring it up the next time you speak with them, see if it is something that they feel would be helpful.


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!

Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...


----------



## cali_kt

wannabeprego said:


> AFM,Not much going on today..... Day 2 of Stim's and and Day 3 went smoother. The menopur was easier for me to mix and I have got the Gonal F pen down to a science.:thumbup: The only problem is that my stomach is starting to get kind of soar from all of the poking needles. :wacko: I am so glad that my sister can help me with the injections, I am not sure I could handle giving myself all of these needles without passing out. LOL:blush::haha: There was less bleeding this time as well after the injections. Day 3 Stims injections were a little painful today but I am getting used to them now, and the more you do them, the easier it seems to get. :thumbup: Other than that the meds have me super sleepy. I had some cramping lastnight in my ovaries and it hurt to lay on my side at points during the night. I am bloated and when I woke up this morning I really felt cruddy. It was kind of like flu like symptoms. I have been getting dizzy also. As the day progressed I started to feel better though. Late in the day I get so tired though, and don't have energy to do much of anything. :sleep::sleep:
> 
> I went speed walking yesterday morning at the park and it was a gorgeous day here today. High of like 67 and sunny!! Sunday was a gorgeous day as well and it got up to 71. Very warm for November here!! Unfortunatly today it got colder again and rained all day, but the warm weather was nice well it lasted.
> 
> My next appointment for ultrasound and blood work is this Thursday at 10 am. I am really hoping that my follicles are growing nice and that I have alot of them. I hope I am going to have lots of eggs for my egg retrival. I also will find out if they want to change my dosage on any of my meds, either step up the dosage, decease or keep the same. I may have to order another Gonal F pen because if the dosage stays the same I could run out of Gonal F before Stims is done, which stinks because they are so expensive.:dohh:
> 
> I suppose it will depend on how my follies look on thursday. Hopefully they can give me a definate date for the Egg retrival and Embryo transfer so I can tell DH when he needs to be here. On the day of egg retrival he will need to give his :spermy:. I still have him on fertility vitamins this month and I am hoping he will have lots of nice healthy swimmers for our ICSI procedure!!! :thumbup:

Sounds very exciting!! Crossing my fingers for you that you will have some beautiful follies!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> @Happy, what kind of meds did you take for your FET cycle? I know it will be alot less than the full IVF cycle was and I am assuming you took progesterone. I was curious because I was wondering what to expect if I end up having to do one myself.
> 
> Are you spotting still? I hope that has gotten better today!! :hugs::hugs:

Wanna, I am taking estrace, vivelle dot, progesterone, and endometrium. No more shots for me. The estrace and progesterone were $5 each and the vivelle was $20. The endometrium I had some left over from the fresh cycle and the Dr gave me some samples. I paid $341 my insurance didn't cover it. I have to be on these meds until 12 weeks. So I'll have to order more endometrium.

The spotting has stopped. I found some brown discharge but nothing to worry about. I hope to have good numbers tomorrow.


----------



## cali_kt

@Sweetness- Lots of luck to you. Sounds like things are going great!! Crossing my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## cali_kt

wannabeprego said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg
> 
> My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!It sounds like we have some big things in common! So the ICSI is for low count? Our count is good, but morphology and motility are low. Talked again to RE's office and they didn't mention ICSI just straight IVF. Do you think that is a good idea or would ICSI help my situation? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome!!:winkwink:
> 
> I think ICSI is a good idea for low motility as well. I know that without ICSI they put the eggs and sperm in together and let the eggs fertilize naturally on their own. But with low motility they might need an extra boost making it into the eggs possibly? With ICSI the DR will take the highest quality and healthiest sperm and inject it driectly into the egg to create more embryos. I would talk to your DR about your options, see what they recommend based on your DH's SA and see how much they charge for the ICSI process. I got lucky because at my DR's office my IVF costs include the ICSI and assisted hatching as a standard part of their process. I think in general it is a good choice. :thumbup: Good luck with whatever you decide. :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the information. I will definitely ask about it!! I want to have the best options possible...well as best as my finances can offer!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...

That is a very nice picture! When is your OTD?


----------



## cali_kt

alicatt said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg
> 
> My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!It sounds like we have some big things in common! So the ICSI is for low count? Our count is good, but morphology and motility are low. Talked again to RE's office and they didn't mention ICSI just straight IVF. Do you think that is a good idea or would ICSI help my situation? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think ICSI is helpful if there is any question about the sperm quality. In ICSI they pick a nice healthy looking sperm and force it inside the egg, basically doing the hard work, which is necessary if the sperm is of poor quality. So it may very well help you out. Some RE's automatically include this as part of the package price, so maybe that is why they haven't mentioned it? I would bring it up the next time you speak with them, see if it is something that they feel would be helpful.Click to expand...

I would love if it is packaged in the deal!:happydance: I got to call them!


----------



## cali_kt

FirstTry said:


> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...

Beautiful profile pic!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Happy, what kind of meds did you take for your FET cycle? I know it will be alot less than the full IVF cycle was and I am assuming you took progesterone. I was curious because I was wondering what to expect if I end up having to do one myself.
> 
> Are you spotting still? I hope that has gotten better today!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wanna, I am taking estrace, vivelle dot, progesterone, and endometrium. No more shots for me. The estrace and progesterone were $5 each and the vivelle was $20. The endometrium I had some left over from the fresh cycle and the Dr gave me some samples. I paid $341 my insurance didn't cover it. I have to be on these meds until 12 weeks. So I'll have to order more endometrium.
> 
> The spotting has stopped. I found some brown discharge but nothing to worry about. I hope to have good numbers tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info hun!!! :thumbup: It is good to know that if I dont have success on my fresh IVF cycle this month, that the meds are alot less for a FET cycle and there won't be anymore needles. :thumbup: 

I was thinking that I would probably have to stay on the progesterone as well until I make it to 12 weeks for my fresh cycle because stopping it suddenly might be dangerous so early on in the pregnancy I would assume, :shrug:although I haven't verified this with my DR yet, but I think it makes sense to stay on it to be on the safe side.

I am so glad to hear that your spotting is getting better!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...

Oh, how neat!! I am loving the pic of your embryo!!! :thumbup: How exciting!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance::happydance: Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust:

I really hope that my DR's office will give me pictures of my embryos as well. I am not sure if they do or not though. I will have to ask and find out though!! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...

Great photo! It looks absolutely perfect :thumbup: I have photos of my 2 that they transferred, and I think they looked like that! I kept thinking this doesn't look very pretty, but he assured me that was what it was supposed to look like. One of mine he said was even starting to cleave, which he said was the start of hatching.


----------



## Lucie73821

So hard to keep up! This is such an active thread! 

Hi to all the new ladies! Good luck to those with er and et this week! 

Ash- don't give up hope! 

As for me...got my meds ordered yesterday. Very excited that because of all the donated meds, our bill was less than our iui cycle! :)

I have a question, has anyone ever had a hysteroscopy? I have one scheduled for Monday and I'm getting pretty nervous. I tried looking online, but most of the info I found talked about having it under anesthesia. I will have it while awake. I was really nervous when I had my hsg, but I was able to take an Ativan, which helped with my anxiety, but I also had someone to drive me. I don't have anyone to drive me Monday, so I can't take it. :(


----------



## tcmc

Can't believe I'm still awake!! It's now quarter to 1 in the morning and I have to be up at 6am to get ready to go for my first tracking scan :-(


----------



## Mells54

cali_kt said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> New here. Hoping to start my first IVF cycle in December. I have extrememly low AMH (0.08), blocked left tube and fibroids. DH with low morphology and motility. Anyone else with similiar stats?
> Lots of baby dust to you all on your upcoming IVF cycles!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/froggy%20frog/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg
> 
> My DH has a low :spermy: count. He had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I have my right tube that has some possible damage to it. The full details about my history are in my signature!! We are doing ICSI because my DH has a low sperm count. This is a great group of ladies and you will find lots of support here!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!It sounds like we have some big things in common! So the ICSI is for low count? Our count is good, but morphology and motility are low. Talked again to RE's office and they didn't mention ICSI just straight IVF. Do you think that is a good idea or would ICSI help my situation? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think ICSI is helpful if there is any question about the sperm quality. In ICSI they pick a nice healthy looking sperm and force it inside the egg, basically doing the hard work, which is necessary if the sperm is of poor quality. So it may very well help you out. Some RE's automatically include this as part of the package price, so maybe that is why they haven't mentioned it? I would bring it up the next time you speak with them, see if it is something that they feel would be helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> I would love if it is packaged in the deal!:happydance: I got to call them!Click to expand...

I know that they suggested (and we are doing) ICSI. DH's numbers were all normal, but his morphology was low normal. So that combined with my age, they thought that would give us the best chances. Of course, I think they do a SA the day of ER and if his numbers are higher, they won't do it. We had to pay extra, but will be refunded if they don't do it. Don't know if that helps or not :shrug:


----------



## cali_kt

That does help a lot and seems like a good plan of action. I got a lot more information done today. They said the same thing, that we will see how the sperm look at the time. I'm feeling much more hopeful today.


----------



## Sweetness_87

OK ladies this thread moves so fast hard to do certain ones when I have been off all day. So I am going to do my best

TCMC- I total understand I have been getting NO sleep the last few weeks. But at least u get to go to your scan tom! :)

First- No they didnt but I could see that one of them started hatching. I was glas that he said they looked so great and that they all made it to blast. But that doesnt help if I dont get a BFP. How are you doing and when did you get your ET again?

Mich- Thanks and im glad your already doing better this cycle! Sounds like you will have more follies

Mells- Thanks and hope all is well with you!

Ash- Dont give up girl Its still WAY early

Allie- Thanks as well and hope your doing well. I always notice you are giving all of us girls such wonderful tips!!! I love it

Wanna- Im glad at the shots are going well! When is your first scan?

Cali- Thanks so much!! Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## Mells54

Lucie73821 said:


> So hard to keep up! This is such an active thread!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies! Good luck to those with er and et this week!
> 
> Ash- don't give up hope!
> 
> As for me...got my meds ordered yesterday. Very excited that because of all the donated meds, our bill was less than our iui cycle! :)
> 
> I have a question, has anyone ever had a hysteroscopy? I have one scheduled for Monday and I'm getting pretty nervous. I tried looking online, but most of the info I found talked about having it under anesthesia. I will have it while awake. I was really nervous when I had my hsg, but I was able to take an Ativan, which helped with my anxiety, but I also had someone to drive me. I don't have anyone to drive me Monday, so I can't take it. :(

I was the same way when it came to my hysteroscopy. I started reading stuff online and was so freaked out I made DH go with me. Then when I got there my RE said, I bet you are nervous wreck after reading about this online. And honestly, it wasn't bad at all. I was awake and it took all about 10 minutes. I thought the HSG was worse and I had 2 of those and drove myself both times. Don't be too anxious as that will only make it worse, although I know the unknown is always anxiety inducing. My best advice is don't read too much online. Sometime ignorance is bliss! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- I had that done and its not really that bad I mean it did hurt a little but thats because my uterus was "pointed to the floor" per md :) You will be fine :)

Happy- Your always using these abbrev that I have no clue lol. Whats OTD?? Also how are you doing???

AFM= I have been laying around on the couch not doign much but ladies I am STILL bloated that normal? Like hurts to take deep breaths. Im just uncomfortable. Mom said she thinks its the ER and all the meds im on what you guys think??

Also if I missed anyone IM soooo sorry and how are you doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> OK ladies this thread moves so fast hard to do certain ones when I have been off all day. So I am going to do my best
> 
> TCMC- I total understand I have been getting NO sleep the last few weeks. But at least u get to go to your scan tom! :)
> 
> First- No they didnt but I could see that one of them started hatching. I was glas that he said they looked so great and that they all made it to blast. But that doesnt help if I dont get a BFP. How are you doing and when did you get your ET again?
> 
> Mich- Thanks and im glad your already doing better this cycle! Sounds like you will have more follies
> 
> Mells- Thanks and hope all is well with you!
> 
> Ash- Dont give up girl Its still WAY early
> 
> Allie- Thanks as well and hope your doing well. I always notice you are giving all of us girls such wonderful tips!!! I love it
> 
> Wanna- Im glad at the shots are going well! When is your first scan?
> 
> Cali- Thanks so much!! Welcome to the thread!!

Thanks hun. :flower:I had my baseling scan last friday. My next ultrasound and bloods are this Thursday at 10am, so I am hoping that my Stims are getting my follicles nice and big and that I have a good amount of them. Fingers crossed I am responding well to the meds so far!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lucie- I had that done and its not really that bad I mean it did hurt a little but thats because my uterus was "pointed to the floor" per md :) You will be fine :)
> 
> Happy- Your always using these abbrev that I have no clue lol. Whats OTD?? Also how are you doing???
> 
> AFM= I have been laying around on the couch not doign much but ladies I am STILL bloated that normal? Like hurts to take deep breaths. Im just uncomfortable. Mom said she thinks its the ER and all the meds im on what you guys think??
> 
> Also if I missed anyone IM soooo sorry and how are you doing?

I am so sorry that you still aren't feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: Did you tell your DR about the symptoms that you have been having to see what they think you should do??? Unfortunatly I am not sure what is normal after the ER, but I think the best thing would be to talk to your DR. Good luck with everything hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Lucie73821 said:


> So hard to keep up! This is such an active thread!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies! Good luck to those with er and et this week!
> 
> Ash- don't give up hope!
> 
> As for me...got my meds ordered yesterday. Very excited that because of all the donated meds, our bill was less than our iui cycle! :)
> 
> I have a question, has anyone ever had a hysteroscopy? I have one scheduled for Monday and I'm getting pretty nervous. I tried looking online, but most of the info I found talked about having it under anesthesia. I will have it while awake. I was really nervous when I had my hsg, but I was able to take an Ativan, which helped with my anxiety, but I also had someone to drive me. I don't have anyone to drive me Monday, so I can't take it. :(

Really the whole procedure is less than 20 minutes. Take 600mg of ibuprofen 1 hour before and that will help with cramping. The most painful part for me was holding my bladder as they wanted a full bladder before the procedure. You'll be fine and will be glad to hear your uterus is all clear!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> So hard to keep up! This is such an active thread!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies! Good luck to those with er and et this week!
> 
> Ash- don't give up hope!
> 
> As for me...got my meds ordered yesterday. Very excited that because of all the donated meds, our bill was less than our iui cycle! :)
> 
> I have a question, has anyone ever had a hysteroscopy? I have one scheduled for Monday and I'm getting pretty nervous. I tried looking online, but most of the info I found talked about having it under anesthesia. I will have it while awake. I was really nervous when I had my hsg, but I was able to take an Ativan, which helped with my anxiety, but I also had someone to drive me. I don't have anyone to drive me Monday, so I can't take it. :(

The hysteroscopy wasn't that bad at all, they asked me to take some advil before the procedure, and that helped a lot. The worst part was holding my bladder, I hate that feeling! As soon as I was able to empty it, I felt a lot better. The hysteroscopy itself was pretty simple, didn't take long, and other than a few twinges, was not that terrible.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> OK ladies this thread moves so fast hard to do certain ones when I have been off all day. So I am going to do my best
> 
> TCMC- I total understand I have been getting NO sleep the last few weeks. But at least u get to go to your scan tom! :)
> 
> First- No they didnt but I could see that one of them started hatching. I was glas that he said they looked so great and that they all made it to blast. But that doesnt help if I dont get a BFP. How are you doing and when did you get your ET again?
> 
> Mich- Thanks and im glad your already doing better this cycle! Sounds like you will have more follies
> 
> Mells- Thanks and hope all is well with you!
> 
> Ash- Dont give up girl Its still WAY early
> 
> Allie- Thanks as well and hope your doing well. I always notice you are giving all of us girls such wonderful tips!!! I love it
> 
> Wanna- Im glad at the shots are going well! When is your first scan?
> 
> Cali- Thanks so much!! Welcome to the thread!!


Sweetness - I hope I don't come off as a know it all, I've just been here and have researched IVF and all of the options, I feel like I could BE a RE, :haha: well not quite, but I think I know more about RE/FS then I ever wanted to know! Plus having experienced the ups and downs, and what the meds do to you, I hope that sharing this information with you all helps calm your fears and anxieties.


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lucie- I had that done and its not really that bad I mean it did hurt a little but thats because my uterus was "pointed to the floor" per md :) You will be fine :)
> 
> Happy- Your always using these abbrev that I have no clue lol. Whats OTD?? Also how are you doing???
> 
> AFM= I have been laying around on the couch not doign much but ladies I am STILL bloated that normal? Like hurts to take deep breaths. Im just uncomfortable. Mom said she thinks its the ER and all the meds im on what you guys think??
> 
> Also if I missed anyone IM soooo sorry and how are you doing?
> 
> I am so sorry that you still aren't feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: Did you tell your DR about the symptoms that you have been having to see what they think you should do??? Unfortunatly I am not sure what is normal after the ER, but I think the best thing would be to talk to your DR. Good luck with everything hun. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Being bloated is normal, but not being able to breathe is not. There is a fine line between mild/moderate OHSS and when to seek medical attention. Have you been weighing yourself? It is important to know if you are gaining more than 5 lbs in a day, or whether your weight is slowly going down. I would call your Dr in the morning and discuss how you are feeling. Things that helped me: gatorade and pedialyte (not water) and protein (chicken, eggs, protein shakes and bars). Try eating really small meals but more of them so your stomach doesn't feel so full. I remember feeling like I thought I was going to explode, I didn't go to work for days (worked from home) because I couldn't button any of my work pants. I lived in sweat pants and exercise shorts, and even those felt tight on my belly. Each day things got a little better, but it took a few weeks. One thing to note, I have heard that OHSS can get worse around 5-7 dpt, and this is due to the rise in HCG (yes, it is a reaction to you being pregnant)! So be on the lookout for that too!


----------



## Sweetness_87

No I absolultly don't think your a know it all. You and Michelle know a lot and I love it. It really helps us ladies. And thanks for te advice. My mom keeps telling me small meals but I'm soooo hungry lol. And when is it safe to test? Like I will be taking 2500 units hcg tom night. Soooo maybe mon? Or that too early?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also for you pregnant ladies did you have any symptoms during the wait


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> Also for you pregnant ladies did you have any symptoms during the wait

It was all a little confusing for me because like you, I felt pretty crumby had a TON of bloating for almost two weeks after ET. I was pretty miserable. Felt like there was constant pressure on my bladder and I did even have some barely noticible shortness of breath (mostly from major bloating I think). Tons of dizzyness. Then I had a couple of days of feeling pretty good except for some minor cramps just before beta. I am still confused about what were aftereffects from ET, what was caused by the progesterone, and what were pregnancy symptoms. It has all been pretty wild!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> No I absolultly don't think your a know it all. You and Michelle know a lot and I love it. It really helps us ladies. And thanks for te advice. My mom keeps telling me small meals but I'm soooo hungry lol. And when is it safe to test? Like I will be taking 2500 units hcg tom night. Soooo maybe mon? Or that too early?

HMM.. I've never heard of taking HCG post ET. I would call your Dr in the morning and tell him of your symptoms, because HCG is thought to make OHSS worse (if that is indeed what you are feeling).


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic used to use Hcg post transfer but not anymore. I think it's to help with progesterone levels... Call your dr in am and tell symptoms. Make sure to check weight and if increased the clinic should know. The 2500 u will stay in for 2-3 days. If you did Hcg trigger and the Hcg boost you prob could test Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...
> 
> That is a very nice picture! When is your OTD?Click to expand...

Test date is Nov 26, 14dp5dt, way too long to wait!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...
> 
> That is a very nice picture! When is your OTD?Click to expand...
> 
> Test date is Nov 26, 14dp5dt, way too long to wait!Click to expand...

EEK! I had a really long wait too. I think Thanksgiving is throwing you off. That is 19 days! Crazy :wacko: So are you going to test early? PS. I sent you a private message with the embryo development so you can bookmark the page.

Here it is again for those that want to see what stage your embryo/blastocyst is post transfer:

https://www.ivfadventure.com/ivf-embryo-development/


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lucie- I had that done and its not really that bad I mean it did hurt a little but thats because my uterus was "pointed to the floor" per md :) You will be fine :)
> 
> Happy- Your always using these abbrev that I have no clue lol. Whats OTD?? Also how are you doing???
> 
> AFM= I have been laying around on the couch not doign much but ladies I am STILL bloated that normal? Like hurts to take deep breaths. Im just uncomfortable. Mom said she thinks its the ER and all the meds im on what you guys think??
> 
> Also if I missed anyone IM soooo sorry and how are you doing?

Sorry :) it stands for official test date. I'm doing good excited about tomorrow. I was extremely bloated after ER and it was very uncomfortable. I hope your bloating eases up. If its hard to breath make sure you call your Dr.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks so much for your help ladies your awesome. 

Allie- I love that site! 

Whisper- Thanks for thw info I will see if it gets better, I also havent gained more then 5 lbs.

Im afraid these embies are gunna "fall out" persay


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lucie- I had that done and its not really that bad I mean it did hurt a little but thats because my uterus was "pointed to the floor" per md :) You will be fine :)
> 
> Happy- Your always using these abbrev that I have no clue lol. Whats OTD?? Also how are you doing???
> 
> AFM= I have been laying around on the couch not doign much but ladies I am STILL bloated that normal? Like hurts to take deep breaths. Im just uncomfortable. Mom said she thinks its the ER and all the meds im on what you guys think??
> 
> Also if I missed anyone IM soooo sorry and how are you doing?
> 
> Sorry :) it stands for official test date. I'm doing good excited about tomorrow. I was extremely bloated after ER and it was very uncomfortable. I hope your bloating eases up. If its hard to breath make sure you call your Dr.Click to expand...

Whats tomorrow?? And my beta is 11-26 soooo far Im going to be googling everything and I KNOW I shouldnt


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...
> 
> That is a very nice picture! When is your OTD?Click to expand...
> 
> Test date is Nov 26, 14dp5dt, way too long to wait!Click to expand...

That's my test date!!


----------



## tcmc

Well I'm sitting in the waiting room of the fertility clinic waiting to be called in for my scan, my tummy is doing somersaults!! I really hope everything is doing wot it should! Already stressed out just from the traffic and thought it would be nice and quiet when I got here but oohh nooo the waiting room is nearly bursting at the seams already! It's crAzy. Will update after my scan keep your Fx'd


----------



## LotusBlossom

tcmc said:


> Well I'm sitting in the waiting room of the fertility clinic waiting to be called in for my scan, my tummy is doing somersaults!! I really hope everything is doing wot it should! Already stressed out just from the traffic and thought it would be nice and quiet when I got here but oohh nooo the waiting room is nearly bursting at the seams already! It's crAzy. Will update after my scan keep your Fx'd

Thinking about you! I hope everyone goes well! :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Ok so I am on day 6 of stimms and scan shows I have about 12 follicles total
at the min with the lead follicle measuring 11. The said my lining is around 6 I'm guessing milimeters?? But DR said everything is looking good and continue with wot the schedule says dosage ways  I'm happy that something is happening 
2nd scan on Monday and ER on 21/11


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Happy, what kind of meds did you take for your FET cycle? I know it will be alot less than the full IVF cycle was and I am assuming you took progesterone. I was curious because I was wondering what to expect if I end up having to do one myself.
> 
> Are you spotting still? I hope that has gotten better today!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wanna, I am taking estrace, vivelle dot, progesterone, and endometrium. No more shots for me. The estrace and progesterone were $5 each and the vivelle was $20. The endometrium I had some left over from the fresh cycle and the Dr gave me some samples. I paid $341 my insurance didn't cover it. I have to be on these meds until 12 weeks. So I'll have to order more endometrium.
> 
> The spotting has stopped. I found some brown discharge but nothing to worry about. I hope to have good numbers tomorrow.Click to expand...

Happy - So glad the spotting has stopped hun, here's to excellent numbers tomorrow :happydance:



FirstTry said:


> Congrats Sweet! That is awesome news!!!
> 
> Did they give you a photo? I just updated my profile pic...

First - gorgeous pic hun, here's to us all updating them in the near future with scan pics :thumbup:



Lucie73821 said:


> So hard to keep up! This is such an active thread!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies! Good luck to those with er and et this week!
> 
> Ash- don't give up hope!
> 
> As for me...got my meds ordered yesterday. Very excited that because of all the donated meds, our bill was less than our iui cycle! :)
> 
> I have a question, has anyone ever had a hysteroscopy? I have one scheduled for Monday and I'm getting pretty nervous. I tried looking online, but most of the info I found talked about having it under anesthesia. I will have it while awake. I was really nervous when I had my hsg, but I was able to take an Ativan, which helped with my anxiety, but I also had someone to drive me. I don't have anyone to drive me Monday, so I can't take it. :(

Lucie - maybe I was different to the others, but I was awake too, and it was awful. Wasn't too bad at first but as she got deeper into my uterus it really hurt. When she was finished the nurse who was assisting told me to stay laid down, as I had gone completely white! I had to stay there for 20 mins!

However, I would do it again to be told that there's nothing there that shouldn't be there and got the all clear :thumbup: So it can't be too bad.

Relaxing is the best thing though x



tcmc said:


> Ok so I am on day 6 of stimms and scan shows I have about 12 follicles total
> at the min with the lead follicle measuring 11. The said my lining is around 6 I'm guessing milimeters?? But DR said everything is looking good and continue with wot the schedule says dosage ways  I'm happy that something is happening
> 2nd scan on Monday and ER on 21/11

tcmc - Yay, excellent number of follies :happydance: Sounds like you are responding really well hun. :flower:

AFM - still twiddling my thumbs waiting for test day - 9 days to go :coffee:


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> Ok so I am on day 6 of stimms and scan shows I have about 12 follicles total
> at the min with the lead follicle measuring 11. The said my lining is around 6 I'm guessing milimeters?? But DR said everything is looking good and continue with wot the schedule says dosage ways  I'm happy that something is happening
> 2nd scan on Monday and ER on 21/11

I am so glad that everything is looking really good so far!!:happydance: Fingers crossed that everything continues to progress well and that all of those follies make lots of healthy eggs for you!!! Good luck!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@HappyBunny, I am thinking of you today and hoping you get really great betas with your blood work today!!! :dust: Please update us when you can!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lucie- I had that done and its not really that bad I mean it did hurt a little but thats because my uterus was "pointed to the floor" per md :) You will be fine :)
> 
> Happy- Your always using these abbrev that I have no clue lol. Whats OTD?? Also how are you doing???
> 
> AFM= I have been laying around on the couch not doign much but ladies I am STILL bloated that normal? Like hurts to take deep breaths. Im just uncomfortable. Mom said she thinks its the ER and all the meds im on what you guys think??
> 
> Also if I missed anyone IM soooo sorry and how are you doing?
> 
> Sorry :) it stands for official test date. I'm doing good excited about tomorrow. I was extremely bloated after ER and it was very uncomfortable. I hope your bloating eases up. If its hard to breath make sure you call your Dr.Click to expand...
> 
> Whats tomorrow?? And my beta is 11-26 soooo far Im going to be googling everything and I KNOW I shouldntClick to expand...

My beta is today! Here I am waiting and I still have to wait until the dr calls me. The only symptoms I had was cramping and a stabbing feeling in my breast. Don't obsess too much on it. Some people don't get any symptoms. My boobs don't hurt anymore. Keep yourself busy of course that's easier said than done. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## MoBaby

GL happy!! FX big numbers!!!

TCMC: Glad scan went well! :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Tcmc, that sounds like a great number. ERIs just around the corner. I'm sure you have more than 12. Sometimes they find some hidden. 

JDH, are you planning on testing early or just waiting for your beta?


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Tcmc, that sounds like a great number. ERIs just around the corner. I'm sure you have more than 12. Sometimes they find some hidden.
> 
> JDH, are you planning on testing early or just waiting for your beta?

Bit scared to test too early as want to keep the dream alive as long as possible:haha: I know it might be positive but it also might not be.

My OTD is 23rd Nov which will be 16dp2dt, so I am thinking of doing one a week today, which will be 14dp2dt. I figured if it's going to be positive it will be at technically 16dpo :shrug:

Here's hoping anyway. 

I'm only 7dp2dt today so I know that it's way too early yet x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo, just two more days! I'm praying everything goes well and you get your bfp.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Tcmc, that sounds like a great number. ERIs just around the corner. I'm sure you have more than 12. Sometimes they find some hidden.
> 
> JDH, are you planning on testing early or just waiting for your beta?
> 
> Bit scared to test too early as want to keep the dream alive as long as possible:haha: I know it might be positive but it also might not be.
> 
> My OTD is 23rd Nov which will be 16dp2dt, so I am thinking of doing one a week today, which will be 14dp2dt. I figured if it's going to be positive it will be at technically 16dpo :shrug:
> 
> Here's hoping anyway.
> 
> I'm only 7dp2dt today so I know that it's way too early yet xClick to expand...

I know what you mean about being scared. 16dpo sounds like a plan. I hope everything goes well. The wait time is the killer! I'm glad I was working and kept myself busy. FX for you.


----------



## MoBaby

I've seen all you girls get BFP from FET recently so its giving me hope!! SO far no reason for the failed cycles so hopefully this is what we need! I am a bit nervous about the thaw. The clinic has over 90% successful thaw rate so as long as the embbie is strong all should be good :0 And I am worried about the set but I understand the risks to me of multiples (since I have an abnormal shaped uterus) so its the safest but its the first time we have only done one.


----------



## michelle01

Keeping my FX'ed for you Happy :)

Sweetness - I do the hcg boosters after ET; I do 3 of them. It has something to do with the size of your ovaries, etc... It took about 4-5 days for 2500 units to get out of my system completely. So this time around I will not bother testing early since it can result in a false positive. Hang in there; hope you are feeling better!

tcmc - YAY for a great scan! Our ER dates are the same ;)

Mobaby - 2 more days ;)

JDH - The next week will fly by for you! The wait of all this just stinks!

Hope everyone else is doing good!

Day 6 of stimming for me; I just feel lousy now. I am still so nauseated, which I believe is due to the doxy for sure! I am so tired and these darn headaches. Only 5 more days of stims to go and hoping I feel a little better after ER. The things we do to ourselves ;) I know it will be all worth it!


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Keeping my FX'ed for you Happy :)
> 
> Sweetness - I do the hcg boosters after ET; I do 3 of them. It has something to do with the size of your ovaries, etc... It took about 4-5 days for 2500 units to get out of my system completely. So this time around I will not bother testing early since it can result in a false positive. Hang in there; hope you are feeling better!
> 
> tcmc - YAY for a great scan! Our ER dates are the same ;)
> 
> Mobaby - 2 more days ;)
> 
> JDH - The next week will fly by for you! The wait of all this just stinks!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> Day 6 of stimming for me; I just feel lousy now. I am still so nauseated, which I believe is due to the doxy for sure! I am so tired and these darn headaches. Only 5 more days of stims to go and hoping I feel a little better after ER. The things we do to ourselves ;) I know it will be all worth it!

I had to take doxy for 2 weeks as well, for the same reason you were (urea plasia) and it was miserable. So far this IVF cycle is not much better, I seem to just want it to be the last injection, or the last time I have to take whatever drug it is! 

Today I am happy because I no longer have to take the BCP, and I was spotting pretty badly this morning, so much so that I needed tampon support! :happydance: I haven't had a period since Oct 5th, and was worried I wouldn't shed my old lining. They have had me on BCP since then! So I'm glad I'm heavily spotting, as I would like to grow a nice new THICK triple layer lining! :haha:

On to other news, I have narrowed my search of donors to 2, and I am having trouble deciding which one I think is best. I need to come up with an answer and soon! I've canvassed my friends for their opinions to see what they think. So far the younger guy with the Masters and the beautiful smile is winning!


----------



## Em260

Happy - good luck today!! Hope you get nice strong numbers!!

tcmc - that is a great first scan! I'm sure more will pop up between now and ER. 

Mo - you are getting so close!! That is an excellent thaw rate! I need to find out what my clinic's is since I'm doing a FET eventually too. 

Michelle - sorry you are feeling so lousy :(. I totally forgot about the doxy! I didn't take that until after ER and I hate it. It made me so sick and I still feel like I'm having stomach trouble. I'm going to start taking probiotics to combat it. I should have been doing that all along. 

Alicatt - yay for being off bcp and a new lining! That donor sounds perfect too :). Do you get to see photographs? 

AFM - I just got word that they were able to freeze one more embryo so we have a total of 3 on ice :). I was a tad disappointed because I was hoping all 5 would make it but I know 3 out of 5 is still a great number. I'm happy I'm doing another retrieval though so hopefully we can get a few more.


----------



## michelle01

ali - I agree, I am so ready to be done with all this medication! I was on doxy the previous cycles and do not remember feeling this sick. YAY for your spotting, shed that lining to make the perfect environment ;) And that donor sounds good too....masters and nice smile ;)

Em - Glad you got 3, that is still great and with one more ER you can have so many more! Keep your chin up :)


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Happy - good luck today!! Hope you get nice strong numbers!!
> 
> tcmc - that is a great first scan! I'm sure more will pop up between now and ER.
> 
> Mo - you are getting so close!! That is an excellent thaw rate! I need to find out what my clinic's is since I'm doing a FET eventually too.
> 
> Michelle - sorry you are feeling so lousy :(. I totally forgot about the doxy! I didn't take that until after ER and I hate it. It made me so sick and I still feel like I'm having stomach trouble. I'm going to start taking probiotics to combat it. I should have been doing that all along.
> 
> Alicatt - yay for being off bcp and a new lining! That donor sounds perfect too :). Do you get to see photographs?
> 
> AFM - I just got word that they were able to freeze one more embryo so we have a total of 3 on ice. I was a tad disappointed because I was hoping all 5 would make it but I know 3 out of 5 is still a great number. I'm happy I'm doing another retrieval though so hopefully we can get a few more.

I do get to see photographs.. childhood and 1 adult. It helps to see them as an adult. The one with the cute smile is only 5'9", the other guy that I'm considering is 6'5"! Quite the height difference. :wacko: I really am having trouble here. Waiting for my Mom to take a peek, she usually has a good perspective on these types of things.

:yipee: for your frosties! :cold: I know you wanted all 5 to survive, but 3 is a great number :happydance: I didn't have any to freeze in my last cycle. This time that is something we are hoping to get, better quality embryos and stronger sperm to keep them growing after day 3! So congrats on having some frosties for a future cycle :hug:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> I do get to see photographs.. childhood and 1 adult. It helps to see them as an adult. The one with the cute smile is only 5'9", the other guy that I'm considering is 6'5"! Quite the height difference. :wacko: I really am having trouble here. Waiting for my Mom to take a peek, she usually has a good perspective on these types of things.
> 
> :yipee: for your frosties! :cold: I know you wanted all 5 to survive, but 3 is a great number :happydance: I didn't have any to freeze in my last cycle. This time that is something we are hoping to get, better quality embryos and stronger sperm to keep them growing after day 3! So congrats on having some frosties for a future cycle :hug:

Aww thanks! I'm super happy that we got 3! I know it's unrealistic to expect 100% to make it to blast but I tend to get greedy fast hehe. Anyway, I'm just lucky to have made it this far. 

That's really cool that you get to see photographs! I was looking into egg donors after I realized that my cancer had come back and some agencies don't show pictures. So really good that you get that additional info. Hmm that is a huge height difference! I bet your Mom will be a big help.


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet - Are you feeling any discomfort or cramps after ET? Only thing I felt after ET(before beta test) was very painful cramps! I think it was due to my meds I am still taking though!


First - Love your new profile pic! Keep busy and try not to think about it. I know easier said than done. I was only able to wait until day 11 after ET to test.


Ash - I'm thinking of you Hun! Still hoping that pregnancy test was defective or you tested to early. Praying for a great beta result for you on Friday!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wanna - Good Luck on Thursday Hun! 
:dust:

Em - Congrat's on the extra frosty!

TCMC - Yay for great number of follies!
:dust:

Happy - Good Luck today girl!
:dust:

Alicatt & Sweet - I'm also taking something similar to progesterone that helps raise HCG level to help Uterus lining. It's taken through the vagina every 8hrs and dissolves. It causes alot of really PAINFUL cramps but if it helps keep me pregnant I'm ok with it. Have to take it until 3months into pregnancy!


Whisper - when is your next scan again?


----------



## want2conceive

Waiting at Dr. office to go in for my 2nd scan.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, I am sorry that you are still feeling sick!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon and that the rest of your Stimming days go by fast!! :hugs::hugs:

@Alicat, good luck with choosing your donor!! Both choices sound good so I don't think you can go wrong either way! :thumbup: Fingers crossed that you get a nice thick lining in your uterus for ET!! :dust::dust::dust:

@EM, That is great news that you got 3 frosties!!! :thumbup: I am very happy for you!!:happydance: Good luck!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Waiting at Dr. office to go in for my 2nd scan.

Good luck with your scan! Are you taking crinone? I took that during my first IUI, and hated it. My last IVF cycle they gave me progesterone in oil (PIO) but it was mixed in ethyl oleate (sp) which is a very thin oil, and I found it really easy to inject, but it was IM (inter muscular)and so I had to do it in my read end! I had a lot of bruising form it. But hey, if it keeps you pregnant then its worth it right? I think you will have to continue taking the progesterone (or similar) until weeks 10-12 when the placenta takes over.


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Waiting at Dr. office to go in for my 2nd scan.

Good luck with your scan today!!! :hugs: I hope that everything looks great with your baby bean!! :winkwink: Will you be able to see the heart beat yet?


----------



## Em260

want2conceive said:


> Waiting at Dr. office to go in for my 2nd scan.

Ooh good luck with your scan!! So exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

want - GL for scan. Can't wait to see a pic if you get one x


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> @Michelle, I am sorry that you are still feeling sick!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon and that the rest of your Stimming days go by fast!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Alicat, good luck with choosing your donor!! Both choices sound good so I don't think you can go wrong either way! :thumbup: Fingers crossed that you get a nice thick lining in your uterus for ET!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> @EM, That is great news that you got 3 frosties!!! :thumbup: I am very happy for you!!:happydance: Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

I still have a long way before ET! I'm still on lupron, and won't start my stims until 11/26, I'm just happy that I will have a new lining, not one that has been sitting around for 2+ months! I have no idea if it matters :shrug: but to me I think a fresh one sounds better!


----------



## holdontohope

want2conceive said:


> Waiting at Dr. office to go in for my 2nd scan.

Good luck!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Sweet - Are you feeling any discomfort or cramps after ET? Only thing I felt after ET(before beta test) was very painful cramps! I think it was due to my meds I am still taking though!
> 
> 
> First - Love your new profile pic! Keep busy and try not to think about it. I know easier said than done. I was only able to wait until day 11 after ET to test.
> 
> 
> Ash - I'm thinking of you Hun! Still hoping that pregnancy test was defective or you tested to early. Praying for a great beta result for you on Friday!
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wanna - Good Luck on Thursday Hun!
> :dust:
> 
> Em - Congrat's on the extra frosty!
> 
> TCMC - Yay for great number of follies!
> :dust:
> 
> Happy - Good Luck today girl!
> :dust:
> 
> Alicatt & Sweet - I'm also taking something similar to progesterone that helps raise HCG level to help Uterus lining. It's taken through the vagina every 8hrs and dissolves. It causes alot of really PAINFUL cramps but if it helps keep me pregnant I'm ok with it. Have to take it until 3months into pregnancy!
> 
> 
> Whisper - when is your next scan again?

My scan is not until Monday! Ugg - feels so far away. I am such a worry wart i just want to see whatever they can detect in there! I still feel some denial, so it will be nice to have the u/s to confirm. I even did another HPT the other day just for the heck of it. I must be a POAS-aholic. :blush: It was positive lol. I'm so excited to see how your scan goes Want!


----------



## want2conceive

Update on me:


Spoiler
I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.

I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies hope everyone is well

Mich- Thanks on the info with the hcg, sorry that the meds keep making you sick!!

TCMC- Glad you have a lot of follies!!

Want- No I havent had anything happen but Im only 1 day after transfer

AFM- My doc called I have 2 to freeze!! He said they looked great too! So I am really thrilled to hear that. I just pray this one works. I have been gettin gup prob more then I should so I need to remember to take it easy. 

I will get back on and get caught up with everyone else later!! Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

I love it! Thats soooo awsome! was this your first BFP ever?


----------



## FirstTry

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

YAY!!!! Please post the pic. Congratulations!


----------



## JDH1982

Want - that is excellent, I know i'll be an emotional wreck when I get to hear my baby's heartbeat (It will happen). It's been nearly 8 years for us too, so I feel your happiness

xx


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

WOOT!!! That is _so_ cool! You have waited so long for this!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats want!! How amazing and I am so happy for you :happydance: Definitely post a pic! So I assume that you have one strong bean brewing in there ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> I've seen all you girls get BFP from FET recently so its giving me hope!! SO far no reason for the failed cycles so hopefully this is what we need! I am a bit nervous about the thaw. The clinic has over 90% successful thaw rate so as long as the embbie is strong all should be good :0 And I am worried about the set but I understand the risks to me of multiples (since I have an abnormal shaped uterus) so its the safest but its the first time we have only done one.

FET's are so much easier on your body. My clinic has also the same succesful thaw rate. I really pray this is your road to bfp.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want, I can't wait to see your picture! Congratulations!


----------



## JDH1982

:hugs:Ash - thinking of you, hope you're ok :hugs: It's not over yet hun.


----------



## MoBaby

Want!! That's amazing!!


----------



## MoBaby

See sweet! And you were worried about just having 4!! :)


----------



## Em260

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

Yayyy!! So happy for you! :happydance: Please post a pic when you get a chance :)


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is well
> 
> Mich- Thanks on the info with the hcg, sorry that the meds keep making you sick!!
> 
> TCMC- Glad you have a lot of follies!!
> 
> Want- No I havent had anything happen but Im only 1 day after transfer
> 
> AFM- My doc called I have 2 to freeze!! He said they looked great too! So I am really thrilled to hear that. I just pray this one works. I have been gettin gup prob more then I should so I need to remember to take it easy.
> 
> I will get back on and get caught up with everyone else later!! Hope you all are doing well

Yay congrats!! That is such a blessing to have 2 :cold: !!! Ok make sure you're taking it easy!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

That's awesome! You are a very happy bunny :bunny:


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

That is awesome Happy!!! So good to get confirmation! :happydance: WOOT again! Lots of good news today.


----------



## michelle01

WOOT WOOT Happy :happydance: :yipee: I am so thrilled for you!!! This thread is lucky!


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

Yay Happy congrats :happydance::happydance:

How many dpt were you today?


----------



## MoBaby

Yay happy!!! Congrats!!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm 2dp5dt and I'm on Endometrin and Estrace. I have slow, kinda woozy cramps, not like AF, plus occasional sharp pains. Is this from the meds, my body recovering from ER/ET, or implantation??? Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## cali_kt

tcmc said:


> Ok so I am on day 6 of stimms and scan shows I have about 12 follicles total
> at the min with the lead follicle measuring 11. The said my lining is around 6 I'm guessing milimeters?? But DR said everything is looking good and continue with wot the schedule says dosage ways  I'm happy that something is happening
> 2nd scan on Monday and ER on 21/11

:happydance: Great news!!! ER is right around the corner!!


----------



## cali_kt

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

Congrats!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## cali_kt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

:happydance: Congrats!!!! So exciting! Love the start of the BFPs rolling in. Makes me hopeful!


----------



## shar13

want- Yayyy im so excited for you!! congrats!!

sweetness- hope your feeling good and taking it easy!! soo happy to hear about your great quality AND the ones that made it to freeze!

Ash- Your in my thoughts, and I cant imagine your emotions, dont give up hope until your beta... you never know <3 

AFM - I had my baseline US and trial transfer today... dr said the transfer was smooth nothing was in the way... she also said I had 6 follicles on the rt and 5 on the lft. That kind of confused me because I thought I wouldnt start getting follicles until I was on the lupron ect, right now Its only the BCP? any one have time/experience on that, that could explain?

The dr also asked if i felt DH would be able to supply a sample on the day of er (because his first SA he got cold feet lol) and she mentioned if he was unable to supply a sample would we want to use a donor (which previously we decided we wouldnt), OR would we want them to go directly in to the testicle and retrieve the sample.. blahhI dont know how he will feel about that lol


----------



## Mells54

Woo Hoo!!! Lots of good news rolling in today! :happydance:

ASM, I'm triggering tonight and scheduled for ER on Friday morning. Looks like I'll have only a handful of eggs, but all it takes is one. Staying positive!


----------



## cali_kt

shar13 said:


> want- Yayyy im so excited for you!! congrats!!
> 
> sweetness- hope your feeling good and taking it easy!! soo happy to hear about your great quality AND the ones that made it to freeze!
> 
> Ash- Your in my thoughts, and I cant imagine your emotions, dont give up hope until your beta... you never know <3
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline US and trial transfer today... dr said the transfer was smooth nothing was in the way... she also said I had 6 follicles on the rt and 5 on the lft. That kind of confused me because I thought I wouldnt start getting follicles until I was on the lupron ect, right now Its only the BCP? any one have time/experience on that, that could explain?
> 
> The dr also asked if i felt DH would be able to supply a sample on the day of er (because his first SA he got cold feet lol) and she mentioned if he was unable to supply a sample would we want to use a donor (which previously we decided we wouldnt), OR would we want them to go directly in to the testicle and retrieve the sample.. blahhI dont know how he will feel about that lol

Poor DH..retreival? That sounds painful!! Hopefully he will be able to supply knowing the other options! Do they do that awake or under sedation? Lots of luck to my low AMH buddy! :)


----------



## cali_kt

Mells54 said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Lots of good news rolling in today! :happydance:
> 
> ASM, I'm triggering tonight and scheduled for ER on Friday morning. Looks like I'll have only a handful of eggs, but all it takes is one. Staying positive!

Lots of luck on friday! And yes, it only takes one!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!
> 
> Yay Happy congrats :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How many dpt were you today?Click to expand...

Today I'm 9dp5dt so 14dpo.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Lots of good news rolling in today! :happydance:
> 
> ASM, I'm triggering tonight and scheduled for ER on Friday morning. Looks like I'll have only a handful of eggs, but all it takes is one. Staying positive!

Awesome. Best of luck. I hope you get lots of eggies!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> I'm 2dp5dt and I'm on Endometrin and Estrace. I have slow, kinda woozy cramps, not like AF, plus occasional sharp pains. Is this from the meds, my body recovering from ER/ET, or implantation??? Has anyone else felt this way?

I'm taking those meds. I did get cramps but not like AF they felt different. I also get sharp pains around my ovaries but not like the cramps. Hopefully is implantation!


----------



## FirstTry

shar13 said:


> want- Yayyy im so excited for you!! congrats!!
> 
> sweetness- hope your feeling good and taking it easy!! soo happy to hear about your great quality AND the ones that made it to freeze!
> 
> Ash- Your in my thoughts, and I cant imagine your emotions, dont give up hope until your beta... you never know <3
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline US and trial transfer today... dr said the transfer was smooth nothing was in the way... she also said I had 6 follicles on the rt and 5 on the lft. That kind of confused me because I thought I wouldnt start getting follicles until I was on the lupron ect, right now Its only the BCP? any one have time/experience on that, that could explain?
> 
> The dr also asked if i felt DH would be able to supply a sample on the day of er (because his first SA he got cold feet lol) and she mentioned if he was unable to supply a sample would we want to use a donor (which previously we decided we wouldnt), OR would we want them to go directly in to the testicle and retrieve the sample.. blahhI dont know how he will feel about that lol

Does your doctor have collection condoms? That might be a solution. You just have sex and the sample ends up in the condom!


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!
> 
> Yay Happy congrats :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How many dpt were you today?Click to expand...
> 
> Today I'm 9dp5dt so 14dpo.Click to expand...

Is that a high beta for only 14dpo? Twins?!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Mells! It does only take one ;)

shar - During your baseline there are follicles there, they are just very small. When you do stimming it makes them larger. And poor DH; can he get the sample at home and bring it with on ER day? That is what my DH does; it just has to be within the hour.


----------



## shar13

mells- yay for ER!! good luck! and yes your are right it onloy takes one stong egg!

Cali- I know! it breaks my heart about my DH, I can handle my procedures and I feel terrible that he might have to have some too! Im not sure if the put them under for that or if they just knumb the area lol

first- i didnt even know they made those lol... im not sure if they offer them.. they made it seem like the it had to be a fresh sample there.. ill def look into it though thanks! :hugs:


----------



## shar13

michelle- thanks that makes sense about the follicles thank you.. for some reason i thought the follicles only showed up after stims lol..

and thats how we did his second SA collected at home and brought it in... just makes me worry a little and I dont want to put that pressure on him, but I know he will come through


----------



## michelle01

shar - Once you start stims, you will have may also get more follicles, that is why they do a baseline, to see how many you start with! I started with 17 at my baseline, then my four day scan showed 18 and I hope tomorrow shows a couple more. 

Ash - Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance: That is such wonderful news hun!!!!!! I am over the moon for you!!! What a blessing!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> AFM- My doc called I have 2 to freeze!! He said they looked great too! So I am really thrilled to hear that. I just pray this one works. I have been gettin gup prob more then I should so I need to remember to take it easy.
> 
> I will get back on and get caught up with everyone else later!! Hope you all are doing well

That is awesome news, that you have 2 frosties!!!!:happydance: Fingers crossed this cycle is a success, :dust::dust: but I know it takes alot of pressure off knowing you have frosties just in case you need a FET cycle or even down the road int he future if you want another child!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

WOOO HOOOO!!!!! That is awesome news hun!!!!! I am super excited for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :flower: You need to put up a pregnancy ticker in your signature!! :thumbup: I always thought the fruit one was cute. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Shar, i am glad that the mock transfer was a success, that means you will be all set for your ET!!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed that your DH can produce a :spermy: sample so he can avoide the surgical extraction procedure!! :dust::dust:

@Mells, Good luck for your ET Friday!! :dust::dust: What trigger shot do you have? The ovidrel or the HCG. I have the HCG one that you mix and that need to be injected in the muscle, so I have this huge long needle that will need to go into by but cheek. :wacko:

@Ash, I am thinking of you today hun and I have everything crossed for you, and I am hoping for a BFP for Friday!!! :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

Yay!! I am so excited! Did you have any symptoms at all before your beta???


----------



## cali_kt

Officially scheduled in the "December Cycle" :happydance:!!!!!!!!! ER will be in January. I am really excited and scared. Hoping and praying this will work with my low AMH.


----------



## Sweetness_87

mells-Yay thats awesome im excited!!

first- How long ago did you have your transfer? And you know im not good with abbrev but mine would be 1dp5dt?? Since I just had transfer yesterday?

Mich- I am again so glad that your cycle is better this round already!


----------



## Sweetness_87

cali_kt said:


> Officially scheduled in the "December Cycle" :happydance:!!!!!!!!! ER will be in January. I am really excited and scared. Hoping and praying this will work with my low AMH.

Thats awesome!! It will all trun out great!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

shar13 said:


> mells- yay for ER!! good luck! and yes your are right it onloy takes one stong egg!
> 
> Cali- I know! it breaks my heart about my DH, I can handle my procedures and I feel terrible that he might have to have some too! Im not sure if the put them under for that or if they just knumb the area lol
> 
> first- i didnt even know they made those lol... im not sure if they offer them.. they made it seem like the it had to be a fresh sample there.. ill def look into it though thanks! :hugs:

Shar- thats awesome you already have follies! And I would def ask them if they have those nifty little condoms :)


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

YAY Congrats girl!!! :happydance::baby::baby::happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see

Lovely!!! Congrats again!! Can't wait to see your u/s pic! :happydance::baby::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Hello to everyone else :hi: 

hope you are all having a lovely day!! 

thinking of you Ash :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- how are you doing and how is everythig coming a long?


----------



## Em260

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!

Congrats Happy!!! That is a very strong number!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hold- how are you doing and how is everythig coming a long?

Hi Sweet :flower:

I am doing good. Day 2 of Lupron and the shot was so easy. Not stressed about them anymore. I did have some hot flashes last night and I had a little bit of an emotional break down.. Not sure if it is a side effect from Lupron or just everything that has happened in the last few days. I am having to look for a new donor because the one I fell in love with happens to be a pot smoker and I didn't find out until this morning :growlmad: My FS said no way pick a new one I don't want slow/stupid sperm :nope:

How are you doing? Hows the bloating now?


----------



## Em260

Shar - my clinic offered to freeze DH's sample ahead of time in case he had trouble on that day so maybe yours can do that too? That might take some of the pressure off him the day of ER. 

Mells - good luck on Friday! It really does only take one and you might end up with a few more since sometimes they find more during ER. 

Cali - yay for getting on the official schedule!!


----------



## wannabeprego

cali_kt said:


> Officially scheduled in the "December Cycle" :happydance:!!!!!!!!! ER will be in January. I am really excited and scared. Hoping and praying this will work with my low AMH.

How exciting!!! It is awesome to finally have a plan!!:thumbup: Good luck to you for your IVF cycle!!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cali_kt

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hold- how are you doing and how is everythig coming a long?
> 
> Hi Sweet :flower:
> 
> I am doing good. Day 2 of Lupron and the shot was so easy. Not stressed about them anymore. I did have some hot flashes last night and I had a little bit of an emotional break down.. Not sure if it is a side effect from Lupron or just everything that has happened in the last few days. I am having to look for a new donor because the one I fell in love with happens to be a pot smoker and I didn't find out until this morning :growlmad: My FS said no way pick a new one I don't want slow/stupid sperm :nope:
> 
> How are you doing? Hows the bloating now?Click to expand...

Oh no! I'm sorry you are having to find a new donor! He should have disclosed that a long time ago, to save you and others stress and heartache. Do you have any backups in mind?


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hold- how are you doing and how is everythig coming a long?
> 
> Hi Sweet :flower:
> 
> I am doing good. Day 2 of Lupron and the shot was so easy. Not stressed about them anymore. I did have some hot flashes last night and I had a little bit of an emotional break down.. Not sure if it is a side effect from Lupron or just everything that has happened in the last few days. I am having to look for a new donor because the one I fell in love with happens to be a pot smoker and I didn't find out until this morning :growlmad: My FS said no way pick a new one I don't want slow/stupid sperm :nope:
> 
> How are you doing? Hows the bloating now?Click to expand...

Lol no good. Yes I would pick a new one too . And yes I had a lot of breakdown too I just think its from both meds and hormones. I'm sure you will find an even better donor now. Also I'm doing good bloating is better. Just trying to take it easy.


----------



## Em260

Have any of you tried the Circle + Bloom relaxation CDs? I'm thinking about ordering them.


----------



## cali_kt

Em260 said:


> Have any of you tried the Circle + Bloom relaxation CDs? I'm thinking about ordering them.

Never heard of them! How'd did you hear about it? I'm always willing to try anything!! :)


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hold- how are you doing and how is everythig coming a long?
> 
> Hi Sweet :flower:
> 
> I am doing good. Day 2 of Lupron and the shot was so easy. Not stressed about them anymore. I did have some hot flashes last night and I had a little bit of an emotional break down.. Not sure if it is a side effect from Lupron or just everything that has happened in the last few days. I am having to look for a new donor because the one I fell in love with happens to be a pot smoker and I didn't find out until this morning :growlmad: My FS said no way pick a new one I don't want slow/stupid sperm :nope:
> 
> How are you doing? Hows the bloating now?Click to expand...

Oh no! Sorry, that stinks :(. Well good that you found out now because that would definitely affect the sperm. I was really emotional during my meds too. I kept trying to hold it in but then I realized it's better just to let myself cry and have those break downs. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hold- how are you doing and how is everythig coming a long?
> 
> Hi Sweet :flower:
> 
> I am doing good. Day 2 of Lupron and the shot was so easy. Not stressed about them anymore. I did have some hot flashes last night and I had a little bit of an emotional break down.. Not sure if it is a side effect from Lupron or just everything that has happened in the last few days. I am having to look for a new donor because the one I fell in love with happens to be a pot smoker and I didn't find out until this morning :growlmad: My FS said no way pick a new one I don't want slow/stupid sperm :nope:
> 
> How are you doing? Hows the bloating now?Click to expand...

Uggghhh.... that stinks about the sperm donor and him using weed!!! :growlmad: I am surprised that the clinic accepted a sample from a donor with drug use in their background. You would think that would disqualify them especially since the drugs could affect the qaulity of the sperm!!:dohh: Good luck I hope you can find a better donor soon!!:thumbup: I am glad that the injections are going good so far still!!:winkwink:


----------



## Em260

cali_kt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried the Circle + Bloom relaxation CDs? I'm thinking about ordering them.
> 
> Never heard of them! How'd did you hear about it? I'm always willing to try anything!! :)Click to expand...

I saw it on a blog. I'm not really a zen/meditation type person but I'm sure it would be good for me :)


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question girls*... How many of you ladies had to take antibiotics after your egg retrival?? I am wondering if my DR will prescribe them to me. No one has mentioned them to me yet, so in my appointment tomorrow I am going to ask and see if they will be writing me a prescription for them. :shrug:

I had to take antibiotics after my hysteroscopy and lap surgery, but I know that was alot more invasive than the ER will be.


----------



## MoBaby

Hope that stinks about the pot!! Stupid men! LOL :) 


So I am starting to worry about my time off after my FET... Its scheduled Friday (was supposed to be on a wed/thursday but due to schedule conflicts friday 16th was the only day open)..I start a new job on Monday the 19th... I can not ask for time off again because I was supposed to start Oct 30 and I delayed it until I got finished with the FET..So I will have all day friday, sat and sunday of rest then back on my feet in a hospital monday. The only good thing is I am not credentialed as of yet at that hospital so I am not allowed to do any of my normal everyday procedures.. I told the FS nurse and she said it should be fine but now I am worrying. I know that if it doesnt take by the 3rd day then its not going to because its a blast. So I should be okay, right? Before I have had an entire week off and it is hard! I hate it!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried the Circle + Bloom relaxation CDs? I'm thinking about ordering them.
> 
> Never heard of them! How'd did you hear about it? I'm always willing to try anything!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it on a blog. I'm not really a zen/meditation type person but I'm sure it would be good for me :)Click to expand...

If you do order let me know what you think??


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question girls*... How many of you ladies had to take antibiotics after your egg retrival?? I am wondering if my DR will prescribe them to me. No one has mentioned them to me yet, so in my appointment tomorrow I am going to ask and see if they will be writing me a prescription for them. :shrug:
> 
> I had to take antibiotics after my hysteroscopy and lap surgery, but I know that was alot more invasive than the ER will be.

I had to take doxy after mine. I'm sure they will give you something


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Hope that stinks about the pot!! Stupid men! LOL :)
> 
> 
> So I am starting to worry about my time off after my FET... Its scheduled Monday (was supposed to be on a wed/thursday but due to schedule conflicts friday 16th was the only day open)..I start a new job on Monday the 19th... I can not ask for time off again because I was supposed to start Oct 30 and I delayed it until I got finished with the FET..So I will have all day friday, sat and sunday of rest then back on my feet in a hospital monday. The only good thing is I am not credentialed as of yet at that hospital so I am not allowed to do any of my normal everyday procedures.. I told the FS nurse and she said it should be fine but now I am worrying. I know that if it doesnt take by the 3rd day then its not going to because its a blast. So I should be okay, right? Before I have had an entire week off and it is hard! I hate it!

You will be fine. But i know your concern as I am afraid I havent taken off enough time either but you will be ok :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks sweet!
wanna, yes doxycycline 100mg twice daily for 4 days is what I have taken... Actually, I am on it now for the FET and tonight is last dose :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!
> 
> Yay Happy congrats :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How many dpt were you today?Click to expand...
> 
> Today I'm 9dp5dt so 14dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a high beta for only 14dpo? Twins?!Click to expand...

I would love twins! DH has a set of twins from a previous marriage a boy and a girl!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my beta this morning.....208! I am over the moon! I hope the number doubles by Friday! Don't give up hope ladies. This thread is very lucky and we will all get our bfp's!
> 
> WOOO HOOOO!!!!! That is awesome news hun!!!!! I am super excited for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :flower: You need to put up a pregnancy ticker in your signature!! :thumbup: I always thought the fruit one was cute. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I love that one too! I'm waiting for Friday for my second beta and then for sure I'll add a ticker!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question girls*... How many of you ladies had to take antibiotics after your egg retrival?? I am wondering if my DR will prescribe them to me. No one has mentioned them to me yet, so in my appointment tomorrow I am going to ask and see if they will be writing me a prescription for them. :shrug:
> 
> I had to take antibiotics after my hysteroscopy and lap surgery, but I know that was alot more invasive than the ER will be.

Wanna, I had medrol and an antibiotic for 4 days after the egg retrieval. Funny thing they gave them to me again and I had FET. You should ask your Dr. I didn't find out about them until I was told to do the trigger.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> Hope that stinks about the pot!! Stupid men! LOL :)
> 
> 
> So I am starting to worry about my time off after my FET... Its scheduled Monday (was supposed to be on a wed/thursday but due to schedule conflicts friday 16th was the only day open)..I start a new job on Monday the 19th... I can not ask for time off again because I was supposed to start Oct 30 and I delayed it until I got finished with the FET..So I will have all day friday, sat and sunday of rest then back on my feet in a hospital monday. The only good thing is I am not credentialed as of yet at that hospital so I am not allowed to do any of my normal everyday procedures.. I told the FS nurse and she said it should be fine but now I am worrying. I know that if it doesnt take by the 3rd day then its not going to because its a blast. So I should be okay, right? Before I have had an entire week off and it is hard! I hate it!

Mobaby, I only took off the day of the transfer and layed in bed for 24 hours. I went to work the next day at 11 am. I was told to take it easy the next two weeks. By Monday your embryo should be implanting. Are you going to be on your feet on Monday?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet, the only symptoms I had was some cramping and stabbing feelings in my boobs. The last 4 days I had hot flashes during the day and night. That's when I knew something was going on since I didn't feel that way on my fresh cycle.


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet - It's actually our 2nd but the 1st time(IVF #1) was really bad because we had the positve on first beta and BFN on the 2nd beta. When that happened it was really tough on us. I think that is why I have been not believing that it is finally happening but after hearing that heartbeat today I just felt so happy and I couldn't control my emotions!

Happy - Congrat's on your awesome beta number!

Mells - Good Luck with ER on Friday! :dust:

Hold - So sorry you have to find a new sperm donor. But glad they caught it before you went through it all with bad sperm.


----------



## MoBaby

happy: yes. i will be on my feet most of the day. i will have a lunch hour and some down time otherwise.


----------



## want2conceive

FirstTry said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm so happy girls! I was able to see the embryo and hear the heart beating! I cried when I heard it because I was so happy!!!! Can't believe it, after 8yrs it's finally happening! I'm so imotional right now, lol. I will do personals later.
> 
> I will also post a pic later tonight for anyone that wants to see
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! Please post the pic. Congratulations!Click to expand...




JDH1982 said:


> Want - that is excellent, I know i'll be an emotional wreck when I get to hear my baby's heartbeat (It will happen). It's been nearly 8 years for us too, so I feel your happiness
> 
> xx




Whisper82 said:


> WOOT!!! That is _so_ cool! You have waited so long for this!




michelle01 said:


> Congrats want!! How amazing and I am so happy for you :happydance: Definitely post a pic! So I assume that you have one strong bean brewing in there ;)




HappyBunnyAB said:


> Want, I can't wait to see your picture! Congratulations!




MoBaby said:


> Want!! That's amazing!!




Em260 said:


> Yayyy!! So happy for you! :happydance: Please post a pic when you get a chance :)




Sweetness_87 said:


> I love it! Thats soooo awsome! was this your first BFP ever?




cali_kt said:


> Congrats!!! That is amazing!!!




shar13 said:


> want- Yayyy im so excited for you!! congrats!!




wannabeprego said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance: That is such wonderful news hun!!!!!! I am over the moon for you!!! What a blessing!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!!:flower:




holdontohope said:


> Lovely!!! Congrats again!! Can't wait to see your u/s pic! :happydance::baby::hugs:


Thanks everyone!!! It was really very emotional listening to the heartbeat for the first time after waiting for this moment for 8yrs! I hope everyone of you can feel the happiness I felt today!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Here is the pic ladies!

Spoiler
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby3vers2.jpg


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- that's awesome I love it! U deserve it


----------



## Mells54

wannabeprego said:


> @Shar, i am glad that the mock transfer was a success, that means you will be all set for your ET!!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed that your DH can produce a :spermy: sample so he can avoide the surgical extraction procedure!! :dust::dust:
> 
> @Mells, Good luck for your ET Friday!! :dust::dust: What trigger shot do you have? The ovidrel or the HCG. I have the HCG one that you mix and that need to be injected in the muscle, so I have this huge long needle that will need to go into by but cheek. :wacko:
> 
> @Ash, I am thinking of you today hun and I have everything crossed for you, and I am hoping for a BFP for Friday!!! :hugs::dust::dust:

I using Novarel. Since I'm staying in a hotel away from home, and DH won't be here until tomorrow, they gave me alternate injection instructions. I take a high concentrated dose and inject in the abdomen. She said it is really a common way for singles to do it since it is hard to do the butt shot alone.


----------



## Mells54

Em260 said:


> Have any of you tried the Circle + Bloom relaxation CDs? I'm thinking about ordering them.

I use them and really like them. It gives you a scheduled timeout from your day even if you have trouble focusing for whatever reason. I listen right after my evening injection, and then read from this daily prayer book I received. It is a nice routine for me, and I always feel more positive afterward.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want!!! Oh wow, that is so amazing!!! I am loving the scan pic!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Girls, thanks for the info about the antibiotics. :thumbup: It sounds like I will most likely be getting a RX for antibiotics since you ladies all did for the ER!! I will be updating tomorrow after my morning ultrasound and blood work!!! I really hope that I have lots of follicles and that my ovaries are responding well to the meds!! I will update you girls tomorrow in the afternoon to let everyone know how it went!! Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- I hope everything goes good!!

Jdh- how are you doing and when was your ET again??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want, that is a beautiful picture! 

Wanna, good luck tomorrow I hope you have tons of follies and they are all growing evenly.


----------



## alicatt

WOW! This thread moves quickly! I feel like I need an hour to catch up!

*want2conceive *- so exciting, I loved your spoilers today. I am so very happy for you :yipee: :wohoo:

*Sweetness_87* - awesome news about the frosties :cold: 2 for a future cycle should you ever need it. :happydance:

*HappyBunnyAB* - great BETA numbers, that is amazing, so happy for you too :bunny: I hope your next BETA doubles and more! Maybe you are having twins, the next 2 BETAs will be more telling. I think with twins the increase is more dramatic. 

*wannabeprego* - I think doxycycline for 4 days along with medrol is standard operating procedure for most FS. The doxy is to prevent any potential infections from all the needles as they aspirate your eggs. The medrol is a steroid that helps with swelling, and I think it helps to block any immune response your body may have to the implanting embryo. 

*MoBaby* - check out this site: https://www.ivfadventure.com/ivf-embryo-development/ your first day of work you'd be 4dp5dt, and the morula is burying deeper into the lining. I'm not expert but I think by then it would be quite stuck into your lining that being on your feet wouldn't dislodge it. Now running around or major jostling might be an issue, but just normal walking and such should be fine. I have noticed that FS's vary widely on what they recommend a woman after ET should do, some say 1 day rest, others 2, but most say you can return to your normal activity after that providing that you are not lifting more than 20 lbs, and not doing any major exertion. Since it is your first day won't it be mostly paperwork? Hopefully you'll be sitting down and filling out boring forms!! If not, just try to pace yourself, and don't over do it.

AFM - picked my donor(s)! I narrowed my choices down to 2, and then called to see if either was available. Unfortunately my favorite only had 1 vial left. So I ended up ordering 1 vial of each. My FS likes to have a backup just in case the first vial is somehow compromised or the count is bad, or whatever. So I called my FS and asked if they would be OK with 2 different donors, and they said that is fine. So my plan is to have them use my first choice, but if for some reason they can't use his sperm, they have my back up to use. What I really don't want to see happening is that some are fertilized with donor 1 and others are fertilized with donor 2, and then I won't know which one is the actual father!!! :wacko:

I also took my last BCP last night :yipee: and I have been bleeding today, so I think that means I will definitely shed this crappy lining so we can start fresh for my cycle :wohoo: 

I also think I'm starting to handle the Lupron a little better. I still don't like it much, but I am learning to live with the anxiety, grouchiness, and insomnia. I have been taking melatonin (suggested by my FS) and this is helping with the insomnia. Otherwise, I just have to grin and bear it until I don't have to take it anymore.

HUGS to everyone else.. I hope I didn't miss any major announcements, if I did, I'm sorry, and YAY! :happydance: This thread just moves so fast!


----------



## LotusBlossom

There are so many exciting things happening on this thread! Congrats Happy and want! Yay for frosties, Sweetness! Wanna- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow! I can't keep up! My IVF doc called today and says he wants to continue with the cycle, but needs to see me first. I think he wants to make sure I am not sick and probably go over some details. I also got "the good meds" that I needed today. It's ridiculous that I had to wait a week for (almost) life-saving drugs because they are so $$ that no one on the island carries them. Thankfully, the $3400 was reduced to $12 by my insurance. Whew! So, I'm seeing the infectious disease doc tomorrow and then a few hours later, seeing the IVF doc. It should be an interesting day. I restart the BCP tomorrow as well, which is good because I'm having such a heavy period. I'm ready to be done.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls!!!! :flower:

@Lotus, Fingers crossed you are back to 100% and feeling better soon so you can move forward with your IVF cycle!!!! I am glad your insurance covered your meds!! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Alicat, thanks for the info!! :thumbup: Thats great that AF has arrived!!! I am glad that you are getting used to the side effects even though they are not much fun. It is so funny the lupron gives you insomnia because for me it makes me very sleepy after I take it. The exact opposite!!! :dohh: Sorry about the low supply for your favorite donor, but it is great that you have a back up donor in case you need it!! Good luck with every thing hun!! :dust::dust:


----------



## JDH1982

want2conceive said:


> Here is the pic ladies!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby3vers2.jpg

Want - that is amazing!! :happydance: So happy for you hun, I bet you are over the moon. :baby:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- I hope everything goes good!!
> 
> Jdh- how are you doing and when was your ET again??

Sweet - Hi hun, not doing too bad, just going slowly mental. My ET was 7th November, currently 8dp2dt so roughly 10dpo. Still got a while unitl official test yet, but just hoping this next week goes fast and that it's a good result.

I'm too scared to test early. I'm too scared to test on my OTD which is 23rd, as sometimes ignorance is bliss and I can just pretend :haha:



wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes girls!!!! :flower:
> 
> @Lotus, Fingers crossed you are back to 100% and feeling better soon so you can move forward with your IVF cycle!!!! I am glad your insurance covered your meds!! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:

Good luck, can't wait ti hear your results :hugs:


Ash - any news hun? Thinking of you and praying for your BETA tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

want2conceive said:


> Here is the pic ladies!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby3vers2.jpg

Such an amazing picture!!! Congrats :happydance: Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried the Circle + Bloom relaxation CDs? I'm thinking about ordering them.
> 
> I use them and really like them. It gives you a scheduled timeout from your day even if you have trouble focusing for whatever reason. I listen right after my evening injection, and then read from this daily prayer book I received. It is a nice routine for me, and I always feel more positive afterward.Click to expand...

Thanks Mells. I'm definitely going to try them. I listened to the sample online and her voice is so soothing.


----------



## Em260

Mo - my RE only recommends bedrest the day of transfer. After that just light activity is okay and no heavy lifting over 25 pounds. I think you will be fine but just don't push yourself and hopefully since you're new you won't be expected to do as much. 

Wanna - I was on Doxycycline for four days after ER. DH was also put on doxy for 10 days leading up to retrieval. Just make sure you take it on a full stomach as it causes stomach upset quite easily. 

Lotus - great news about your meds!! That is a huge difference in price with insurance wow!

Sweet - I will let you know how I like them. They have a sample online if you want to listen to it. 

Ali - I think that is a great plan to have a backup just in case. Yay for a new lining!!


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks girls for being the best group on this forum!

And JDH, I'm not just over the moon but have done 100 laps around it!


----------



## michelle01

Cali  Yay for getting your schedule! 

Hold  OMG, a pot smoker, Yipes! Luckily you found out beforehand so you had time to pick a new donor, but what a pain. 

Wanna  I am taking antibiotics now; doxycycline. I think every FS is different, but it wouldnt hurt to ask them. Good luck with your appt this morning!	

Mobaby  I am sure after three days with your FET you will be OK to go back to work. I went back to work the day after my ET my previous 2 cycles. Just take it easy like they tell you too; this is YOUR cycle ;) Good luck tomorrow!

Want  What amazing pics of your little one ;) 

Ali  YAY for picking your donor(s)!!! And YIPEE for last BCP. 

Lotus  Good luck at your appts today! Hope you feel better.

JDH  How are you doing?

Ash  Still thinking about you and praying you get your BFP tomorrow :hugs:

I have my scan in about 1 hour; hoping my estriodal level has increased!! And excited to see how my follies are doing. I will post after my appt!


----------



## FirstTry

I just got the call. We have 3 frozen embryos! Yay!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First, three is a great number! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

want2conceive said:


> Here is the pic ladies!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby3vers2.jpg

Love it so beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Cali, Sweet, Em, Wanna, Mo, Michelle and Want- 
Thank you so much for support when it came to my break down yesterday regarding the sperm donor! :hugs: I am still going to move on and choose a new donor because morally, I am against drug use of any kind, that really turned me off of him. But I guess the donor admitted to smoking weed 2 weeks before he decided to become a donor. He was then not allowed to start leaving samples until drug tests were clear, and he was re drug tested every time he came in. Makes a little more since to me now, but I was pretty pissed at the sperm bank and I am still moving on! I have had a wonderful night's sleep (minus the hot flashes :haha: ) and feel like I have a much clearer head! On to look for donor #2! :happydance:


I will get to personals later!! Have a good day everyone!!:dust::hug:


----------



## michelle01

Glad you are able to move on from the ordeal hold! I am sure whichever one you pick will be just perfect ;)

First - YAY for frosties!!!

I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.


----------



## michelle01

One - Are you still around? How are things going with you? Are you stimming?


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> Cali, Sweet, Em, Wanna, Mo, Michelle and Want-
> Thank you so much for support when it came to my break down yesterday regarding the sperm donor! :hugs: I am still going to move on and choose a new donor because morally, I am against drug use of any kind, that really turned me off of him. But I guess the donor admitted to smoking weed 2 weeks before he decided to become a donor. He was then not allowed to start leaving samples until drug tests were clear, and he was re drug tested every time he came in. Makes a little more since to me now, but I was pretty pissed at the sperm bank and I am still moving on! I have had a wonderful night's sleep (minus the hot flashes :haha: ) and feel like I have a much clearer head! On to look for donor #2! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I will get to personals later!! Have a good day everyone!!:dust::hug:

Ugh, so sorry to hear that, Hold. Wishing you the best in your search for his replacement!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold, that's too bad about your donor. I'm glad you were able to move to another one.

Michelle :happydance::wohoo: those are great numbers! I'm so happy for you and they are all around the same size! Huge congrats to you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Glad you are able to move on from the ordeal hold! I am sure whichever one you pick will be just perfect ;)
> 
> First - YAY for frosties!!!
> 
> I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.

Yay I'm soooo excited!! Glad they are all even too


----------



## cali_kt

FirstTry said:


> I just got the call. We have 3 frozen embryos! Yay!

Great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

want2conceive said:


> Here is the pic ladies!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby3vers2.jpg

Beautiful picture! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

holdontohope said:


> Cali, Sweet, Em, Wanna, Mo, Michelle and Want-
> Thank you so much for support when it came to my break down yesterday regarding the sperm donor! :hugs: I am still going to move on and choose a new donor because morally, I am against drug use of any kind, that really turned me off of him. But I guess the donor admitted to smoking weed 2 weeks before he decided to become a donor. He was then not allowed to start leaving samples until drug tests were clear, and he was re drug tested every time he came in. Makes a little more since to me now, but I was pretty pissed at the sperm bank and I am still moving on! I have had a wonderful night's sleep (minus the hot flashes :haha: ) and feel like I have a much clearer head! On to look for donor #2! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I will get to personals later!! Have a good day everyone!!:dust::hug:

Sounds like today is a better day. Super frustrating about the whole situation. Lots of luck finding your new donor!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

michelle01 said:


> Glad you are able to move on from the ordeal hold! I am sure whichever one you pick will be just perfect ;)
> 
> First - YAY for frosties!!!
> 
> I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.

How exciting!!! Great news!


----------



## FirstTry

Michelle: it sounds like it couldn't be much better news! Yay!

Happy: love the new profile pic!


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle!!!! That's freaking awesome!!!! Woot!!

First: three frosties!! Yay!

Afm: just did acupuncture! Yay!! I'm glad :) I don't think I'll get another in by tomorrow but I'm happy I did that one. I'm also using a hearing pad at night until tomorrow to increase blood flow to uterus . No more after baby is transferred. I also heard pomegranate juice is good for blood flow so I have been drinking that for the past 3 days.... Off to distract myself for a few more hours!! Transfer tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - Sorry about your donor. :( That is a bummer. I'm sure there is a super awesome one out there for you. 

First - That is so cool you have three frosties on a converted cycle! Unbelieveable! :happydance:

Michelle - Woot for awesome scan! Sounds like things are shaping up better than ever! That's got to be a good sign. :hugs:

Mo - GL on transfer tomorrow!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - That is great you got in for acu today!! I truly believe that is what is helping me this cycle. And interesting on the juice; does it taste good?


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - awesome follies girl! Yay!

Hold - glad you were able to move on to a second donor.

Sweet - hope your feeling good! Any symptoms?

First - yay for 3 frosties!

Mobaby - Good Luck tomorrow!
:dust:

Ash - still thinking about you girl and hoping you get a really high beta number tomorrow!
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Whisper - when is your scan again?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- no I'm only 2 dp5dt. Just still bloated but slowly getting better. Did u have symptoms early?


----------



## MoBaby

I got the POM brand just plain pomegranate (some are mixed with cherry or blueberry) and I think it is very good. I'm drinkIng 6-8 oz per day. I don't know if it's real acidic or not and I don't want to over do it. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my ultrasound and blood work this morning and here are the results.:thumbup: I will stop back in later to do personals. :winkwink:

Everything is looking really good!! They have stepped down my Gonal F meds from 375 to 300 because I have alot of follicles and they don't want me to get over stimulated. So that is a good sign. Plus I only need to order and pay for one of the Goal F 300 pens which cost about $278.00. So this isn't too bad because I could of needed to pay for a 900 pen and end up having to spend $834.00 for another pen. :thumbup: The first nurse that came in to draw my blood couldn't get a vein and after poking me once decided to call in another nurse. Thank goodness since it saved me from being tortured with more needle pricks. The second nurse did it easy in one try, and I didn't even feel it. 

I would guesstimate that I have about 13 -16 follicles based on what I could see on the ultrasound screen, but they only measured the follicles that were big enough to measure and that looked good for producing an egg and right now they have 10 measured (6 follicles on left ovary and 4 on the right ovary)!! :thumbup: So I am happy with that and I should have even more when I go back in on Saturday morning at 9:30 am for more blood work and another ultrasound. 

My estrogen level was 685 which has jumped from my first appoitment where it was only 25, but that is before I started stimulating meds. Although I am not sure what is normal with all of the meds I am on right now. I guess it is time to ask Dr Google. Although my DR's office would of let me know if it was too high I am sure.


----------



## Em260

Hold - I'm glad you're feeling better today. Each time I've had a setback with my cycle it takes me a minute to recover. But it's onward and upward from here. I know you'll find an even better donor!

Michelle - fantastic update!! That sounds really promising! I hope acupuncture will help me this cycle too. 

First - wow, amazing turnout especially for a converted cycle! Congrats on your 3 :cold:

Mo - I love POM juice! DH buys it all the time. I had no idea that it helped so now I'm going to stock up :) Good luck tomorrow!!! What time is your transfer?


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Sounds like you are right where you need to be ;) And yay about saving some money on your meds; it is nice that you knew before you paid for it! We are so close in cycles; I bet my next appt will be Saturday too! I just have to wait for them to leave me a vm to find out my estrodial level.


----------



## MoBaby

At 130!! I have to be there at noon!!

I may go get some pineapples and walnuts here in a bit... Every little bit helps right??


----------



## Mells54

Hi Girls!
Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions. 
On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
We are down, but not out!
Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

I'm sorry to hear that, Mells. But it's awesome that your dr is doing the IUI for free. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> At 130!! I have to be there at noon!!
> 
> I may go get some pineapples and walnuts here in a bit... Every little bit helps right??

Yay Goodluck I'm excited!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

Ooooo no. That's no good but at least he's not charging u. Plus this might be all you need


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - Every little bit helps ;) Good luck tomorrow! You will be PUPO girl :happydance:

Mells - Sorry about your cycle, but the IUI be free is very nice of them! Maybe you won't even need to worry about IVF ;) I have my FX'ed for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

One negative thing I forgot to add is that my blood pressure has been up a little for my last 2 ultrasound appointments. At first I thought it was just nerves and I was anxious about everything, but it was still up for the 2cnd appointment. The nurse was worried because if I get pregnant, there is the risk of pre eclmapsyia with high blood pressure. 

So I know my blood pressure was normal back on 08/29/12 when I had my surgery so I am wondering if all of these medications have my blood pressure up. I need to research and see if it is a side effect of all of these fertility meds. Plus it doesn't help that I gained 5 pounds from my clomid last month either. My sister said that just gaining 5 pounds can raise your blood pressure. :dohh: I am nervous about it, because I don't want anything to go wrong and for my ER or ET to get canceled because of my blood pressure. :wacko: I have been trying to watch my diet and work out to try to get this 5 pounds off of me and to be careful so it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mobaby, I did the pinapple core and the nuts for 5 days starting on the day of transfer. I love POM juice. I used to work at their juice plant where we made the concentrate juice. It's so healthy for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

I am sorry that your IVF cycle got canceled. Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs: :hugs: I am glad that your DR is willing to convert you to IUI so you can still increase your chances for a BFP this cycle!! Good luck to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> I just got the call. We have 3 frozen embryos! Yay!

WOO HOOO!!!! That is wonderful news hun!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wanna, great news about your follies. When will your ER be? Sorry to hear about the blood pressure. I don't know if the meds would cause your pressure to go up. I hope your pressure goes down and the Dr doesn't cancel anything. Keeping my FX for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Glad you are able to move on from the ordeal hold! I am sure whichever one you pick will be just perfect ;)
> 
> First - YAY for frosties!!!
> 
> I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.

Wow, that is great news hun!!! :happydance::happydance: It sounds lke you are going to have a good amount of eggs for your ER!!! Your cycle is going really great and I have a good feeling that you are on the road to your BFP this time around!!! Good luck and tons of baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> wanna - Sounds like you are right where you need to be ;) And yay about saving some money on your meds; it is nice that you knew before you paid for it! We are so close in cycles; I bet my next appt will be Saturday too! I just have to wait for them to leave me a vm to find out my estrodial level.

Yup, we are very close!! I see you started your Stims about 2 days before me!! It is pretty neat because we are going through similar steps together!!! :thumbup: Cycle buddy team powers unite!!! LOL.:haha::winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wanna, great news about your follies. When will your ER be? Sorry to hear about the blood pressure. I don't know if the meds would cause your pressure to go up. I hope your pressure goes down and the Dr doesn't cancel anything. Keeping my FX for you.

The nurse didn't mention anything about canceling, but I am just being really paranoid and I worry alot. I always jump to the extreme and imagine the worst case scenario!!! :dohh::wacko: Hopefully everything will still move forward on schedule!! :thumbup: I just need to take better care of myself and get some of this extra weight off of me.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

I'm sorry Mells! I'm glad the Dr is allowing the IUI. It only takes one. FX for you!


----------



## michelle01

wannabeprego said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> wanna - Sounds like you are right where you need to be ;) And yay about saving some money on your meds; it is nice that you knew before you paid for it! We are so close in cycles; I bet my next appt will be Saturday too! I just have to wait for them to leave me a vm to find out my estrodial level.
> 
> Yup, we are very close!! I see you started your Stims about 2 days before me!! It is pretty neat because we are going through similar steps together!!! :thumbup: Cycle buddy team powers unite!!! LOL.:haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

We sure are cycle buddies ;) I am sure I will stim for 11 days; that is what I did both cycles before. So looks like ER is gonna more then likely be on 11/21 and ET on 11/26. I am still waiting for my message about what my estrodial level is and when to make my next appt.


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks again for all the support girls!!! 

I have found 3 more donors that I am interested in and 1 of them I have liked from the start. So here is to hoping one of there medical histories meets my demands!! :) 

I also got an amazing phone call about an hour ago that my FS has decided he is going to take care of all my sperm donor fees!!! :) I can't believe it!! They just keep giving and giving to me and I feel so blessed and thankful!! :cry: :hugs: I really did end up with the best FS and staff I could have asked for!


----------



## holdontohope

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

I am so sorry :hugs: I pray that this month is your special month and you won't even need IVF. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

WOW hold; that is absolutely awesome!!! And sounds like you have already made up your mind on which donor to use ;)


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Michelle - awesome follies girl! Yay!
> 
> Hold - glad you were able to move on to a second donor.
> 
> Sweet - hope your feeling good! Any symptoms?
> 
> First - yay for 3 frosties!
> 
> Mobaby - Good Luck tomorrow!
> :dust:
> 
> Ash - still thinking about you girl and hoping you get a really high beta number tomorrow!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Whisper - when is your scan again?

Ugg - not till Monday. Feels forever away! I just want to see that everything is ok in there...


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

Oh Mells, I'm so sorry!! :hugs: It's really nice that they are doing it for free. Fx for you that you won't even need IVF! And if you do at least now the doc knows what will work for you. My RE told me the first IVF is a learning experience for the doctor to see what works and what doesn't since everyone responds differently to the meds.


----------



## Whisper82

Mells54 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

Sorry Mells, that is tough you are getting cancelled. But super cool that you get to do an IUI for free! All you need is one little guy and one little egg to meet up....


----------



## holdontohope

wannabeprego said:


> One negative thing I forgot to add is that my blood pressure has been up a little for my last 2 ultrasound appointments. At first I thought it was just nerves and I was anxious about everything, but it was still up for the 2cnd appointment. The nurse was worried because if I get pregnant, there is the risk of pre eclmapsyia with high blood pressure.
> 
> So I know my blood pressure was normal back on 08/29/12 when I had my surgery so I am wondering if all of these medications have my blood pressure up. I need to research and see if it is a side effect of all of these fertility meds. Plus it doesn't help that I gained 5 pounds from my clomid last month either. My sister said that just gaining 5 pounds can raise your blood pressure. :dohh: I am nervous about it, because I don't want anything to go wrong and for my ER or ET to get canceled because of my blood pressure. :wacko: I have been trying to watch my diet and work out to try to get this 5 pounds off of me and to be careful so it doesn't get any worse.

Great news about your follicles!!! and the fact that you only have to buy 1 gonal F pen!! :thumbup:
I am not sure about the blood pressure.. Stress can influence blood pressure and weight in both ways. Are you doing acupuncture? What was your BP today at your appt?


----------



## holdontohope

michelle01 said:


> WOW hold; that is absolutely awesome!!! And sounds like you have already made up your mind on which donor to use ;)

Thank you!! :flower:

I am hoping this donor is not a pot smoker too! :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - good news about the meds! I ended up with leftover Gonal-f from my last cycle and was worried I wouldn't be able to use it. Sorry about your blood pressure it could just be due to stress:(. Hopefully it will come back down by your next visit. 

Mo - that is so exciting less than 24 hrs and you will be PUPO! I've heard about the pineapple too. Definitely stock up!

Hold - wow your FS is so generous! that is great news about the 3 donors :)


----------



## holdontohope

Em260 said:


> Hold - wow your FS is so generous! that is great news about the 3 donors :)

Thank you!! Yes, I have a lot to be grateful for this year!! :thumbup: And a lot of thank you letters to start writing! 

Em I am so glad you got 3 :cold: that was wonderful news! 

So you are starting your second round 11/18?? OMG your poor little body! But happy you are able to do another round!


----------



## Sweetness_87

This moves sooo fast I pop in real quick to update and I there are 3 more pages to go through

mells- again sorry to hear about that again but maybe this IUI will work!! 

Hold- Glad to hear about your donors!! 

Mich- Also again glad you had so many follies third tim eWILL be a charm!!

MO- GL tomorrow! I cant wait! you will be PUPO!

Em- Hope all is well!!

Wanna- Glad to hear about the meds!!

AFM- Laying on the couch just sitting here. IM just sitting here waiting to feel a pain or twitch or anything and I feel nada........hmmmmm 2dp5dt


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> wanna - Sounds like you are right where you need to be ;) And yay about saving some money on your meds; it is nice that you knew before you paid for it! We are so close in cycles; I bet my next appt will be Saturday too! I just have to wait for them to leave me a vm to find out my estrodial level.
> 
> Yup, we are very close!! I see you started your Stims about 2 days before me!! It is pretty neat because we are going through similar steps together!!! :thumbup: Cycle buddy team powers unite!!! LOL.:haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> We sure are cycle buddies ;) I am sure I will stim for 11 days; that is what I did both cycles before. So looks like ER is gonna more then likely be on 11/21 and ET on 11/26. I am still waiting for my message about what my estrodial level is and when to make my next appt.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!! I hope your estraidol level is good!!!:thumbup:

I should find out on Saturday hopefully how much longer I will be on the meds doing stims and what dosage for sure although I am hoping I wont need anymore than the 300 of gonal F that I was planning on buying. I am really hoping to get a definate date for my ER. My DH is coming to my home town to stay on Monday, so hopefully that will cover our bases so he can give his :spermy: on the dayof my ER. He is going to stay until Wednesday of the following week because I wanted him to be here with me for the ET. I think I will be more relaxed if he is here with me for that process.


----------



## MoBaby

Wanna!' that's a great scan :)
MellS sorryforbthe cycle canceled :( hopefully a change In Protocol will fix things.
This thread moves too fast!! I can't keep up!! Sorry if I missed anyone today!!

Ps I just saw a rainbow and what's freaky is it hasnt even rained!!! Hopefully a sign from above!!


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Thanks again for all the support girls!!!
> 
> I have found 3 more donors that I am interested in and 1 of them I have liked from the start. So here is to hoping one of there medical histories meets my demands!! :)
> 
> I also got an amazing phone call about an hour ago that my FS has decided he is going to take care of all my sperm donor fees!!! :) I can't believe it!! They just keep giving and giving to me and I feel so blessed and thankful!! :cry: :hugs: I really did end up with the best FS and staff I could have asked for!

That is great news that you found some more donors that you are happy with!!:thumbup: That is super nice of your DR to pay for the donor fees!! It sounds like everything is falling into place now and going nice and smooth for you!! Good luck with everything hun!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Hold - wow your FS is so generous! that is great news about the 3 donors :)
> 
> Thank you!! Yes, I have a lot to be grateful for this year!! :thumbup: And a lot of thank you letters to start writing!
> 
> Em I am so glad you got 3 :cold: that was wonderful news!
> 
> So you are starting your second round 11/18?? OMG your poor little body! But happy you are able to do another round!Click to expand...

Thanks Hold! I'm so happy about them :)
That's just an estimated start date based on my normal cycle length but it could be anywhere from the 18th-22nd. Not that that is much better. My abdomen is still pretty bloated and I can't imagine starting right now. It's gotten so much better in the past week so hopefully I'll be back to normal in the next few days. I don't have much of a choice though because my clinic closes in December so no one can start meds after Dec 1st.


----------



## tcmc

OMG please help!! i fell asleep on the sofa for like 2 hours and realised when i woke up that i missed a dose of my nasal spray!! i took it straight away but still almost 3 hours later than i normally take it:cry::cry: i am so scared that i am going to ovulate and will lose all my eggs:cry::cry: what am i going to do?!:cry::cry:


----------



## MoBaby

You will be fine :) don't worry!! Just take the meds like normal next time. You won't mess things up being a few hrs late once.


----------



## Whisper82

tcmc said:


> OMG please help!! i fell asleep on the sofa for like 2 hours and realised when i woke up that i missed a dose of my nasal spray!! i took it straight away but still almost 3 hours later than i normally take it:cry::cry: i am so scared that i am going to ovulate and will lose all my eggs:cry::cry: what am i going to do?!:cry::cry:

tcmc - I bet it will be ok. Can you call your doc and see if you really need to be worried? I would be willing to bet this happens to people all the time and that you probably have a large window of time before you really need to worry. I didn't take a nasal spray during my cycle, but I did take an antagonist near the end of stimming to prevent ovulation. My doc wasn't worried about me taking the antagonist at exactly the same time every day. "Sometime in the evening" were the only instructions I had. How long before your retrieval? I bet you will be hanging on to those eggs for a while yet...:hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Mo and Whisper= thank you both for answering so quickly:hugs: i just had a complete breakdown but i know my emotions are even more heightened because of this whole process:cry: i realised that i was 3 hrs late taking my last dose and just immeadiately panicked:cry: probably an over reaction but i am just so close and it has taken soooo long to get here that i freaked.

as far as i can tell though i should be ok because i take 4 sprays each day i swear i wont stop worrying until i have a little :baby: in my arms where i can watch and see everything it is doing!!:cry:

Whisper ER is on wednesday:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

My estrodial level came back at 524....WTH. I get so excited over so many follicles and then my level comes back low. So fustrating. Tonight he wants me to do 525 of follistum and another 375 tomorrow morning. I hope something starts working, I am starting to loose hope.


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> My estrodial level came back at 524....WTH. I get so excited over so many follicles and then my level comes back low. So fustrating. Tonight he wants me to do 525 of follistum and another 375 tomorrow morning. I hope something starts working, I am starting to loose hope.

Mine was kinda low too but within 2 days it was REAL high, it will go up dont worry :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc it will be fine dont freak out :)


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> My estrodial level came back at 524....WTH. I get so excited over so many follicles and then my level comes back low. So fustrating. Tonight he wants me to do 525 of follistum and another 375 tomorrow morning. I hope something starts working, I am starting to loose hope.

Sorry hun!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your estrogen levels increase soon!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> My estrodial level came back at 524....WTH. I get so excited over so many follicles and then my level comes back low. So fustrating. Tonight he wants me to do 525 of follistum and another 375 tomorrow morning. I hope something starts working, I am starting to loose hope.

I had the same thing happen to me but it rose quickly after that. They have to adjust meds all the time. I know it's hard but don't lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, I went to see the infectious disease doc and when DH and I arrived, there were approx 10 people waiting to see one Dr. When we made the appt we asked if Dr always triple books his appts (we heard her say he was triple booked) and the receptionist said no, and we won't wait as long next time. We waited 2 hours last week and when the Dr came in, he had the wrong chart and was all disheveled. This time, we asked if it would be another 2 hour wait and the receptionist said "No...not two hours..." So we waited for 30 min without even having vitals checked and then the receptionist called me up to ask if we wanted to reschedule for next week. I made the appt, but I'm finding another Dr. in the meantime. I heard his receptionist confirming appts for tomorrow and he double books appointments 10 mins apart. So each patient gets 5 min? Ridiculous. Plus, he can't keep up with it and most of the people in the waiting room look like they are on death's door. I feel like I am going to catch something just being there. No thanks! Next appointment is this afternoon with the IVF doc. Let's hope this one goes well.


----------



## tcmc

hey everyone, sorry for the major freakout earlier:blush: but thank you all for the words of support and comfort i really needed it :hugs: thats why i love this group so much :hugs:

i really wanted to do personals tonight but after that little breakdown earlier i am feeling exhausted and finding it hard to concentrate:cry: sorry ladies:hugs:

for all of you who are pregnant CONGRATULATIONS!! and i hope you are taking it easy:hugs:

for the ladies who are PUPO congrats and get plenty of rest and relaxation to help those precious little embies to snuggle down and settle in:hugs:

anyone about to have ER/ET i hope it all goes smoothly and you get lots of little eggies or beautiful strong embies to put back:hugs:

the rest of the wonderful girls keep up the good work with the down regging/ stimming/ waiting and appoitnments.

this is one heel of a ride!! so many ups and downs and even more confusion and uncertainty but please god let it lead to us each holding a beautiful little bundle of joy and this time next year we will all be planning a magical first christmas for our little miracles:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Michele don't lose hope!!! It will pick up. Sounds like you are responding like I did and I had plenty!! At trigger my e2 was 1900 and it ended up w/22 eggs :)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Mobaby! I know I am probably freaking and it will be fine. Its just frustrating. I go back Saturday, so will be interesting to see where it is at. Good luck again tomorrow ;)


----------



## Mells54

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Mobaby! I know I am probably freaking and it will be fine. Its just frustrating. I go back Saturday, so will be interesting to see where it is at. Good luck again tomorrow ;)

It's too early to worry about it right now. I went from 611 to 924 in one day. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so excited! We're moving forward with this cycle! It's finally happening! I'm starting BCP again tonight and I start Lupron and dexamethasone next Friday. I start stims on Dec 4 with tentative ER on Dec 14th! I'm going in on Monday for an ultrasound and injection lesson and to pay the giant bill. Until now, we've been paying small bills here and there. I'm even excited about that if it means we are closer to having our baby. By the way, have any of you taken dexamethasone?


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lotus! Giant bills stink but if they mean baby at the end I'm willing to fork out whatever it takes!

I've taken steroids only after er and for a few days. Are you getting them due to the colitis you had?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone! I know I should not worry, but this whole process can be so stressful and with this being my third cycle, I just want it to work! I think this is the last for me, so hopefully this one will be it. I pray tomorrow I get the increase I need! 

Mobaby - This is the day ;) Massive :dust: your way....and good luck!!!

Lotus - That is so awesome! Big bills do stink, but if that means you get your BFP by the end of this year, it is all worth it!!!

Ash - Thinking about you today :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing good! Happy Friday!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, Congrats on being able to move forward with your cycle!! I am super excited for you!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM, I have lost 3 pounds out of the 5 that I gained from the clomid last month, so I am doing good so far!! :thumbup: My short term goal was to loose 5 pounds but if I can get off more than that than it will b a bonus!! 

I want to go grocery shopping today and get some healthy food and fruit to snack on. I love this kashi cereal that has fruit in it, it is high protein and fiber. I also really like the greek yogurt, and I am going to get the fat free kind and it has 14 grams of protein in it. I also want to get some Special K bars and shakes. Hopefully this will help me keep my diet under control and keep the pounds coming off. I also want to go for a long speed walk in the park today. I really hope it will help lower my blood pressure a little. I have heard that alot of protein is good during the Stimulating process to prevent the over stimulaton of the ovaries and it is also important to stay hydrated with alot of fluids through the process so I am going to buy some more Gatorade as well. 

I am really looking forward to my ultrasound and blood work tomorrow morning. I am hoping that my 10 follicles she measured last time have grown and that some of the smaller ones are now big enough to be measured as well. I am hoping for lots of eggs for my egg retrival which should be this coming week!!!Wish me luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

wanna - YAY for loosing weight; that is always a bonus ;) I have my FX'ed that we both get lots of eggs and great quality too! I look forward to your update tomorrow :)


----------



## Em260

Mo - good luck today!! 

Ash - Fx crossed for you! :hugs:

tcmc - don't feel bad about freaking out I had so many freakouts during my stims as well. In particular I remember one morning when I was trying to get an air bubble out of the syringe and ended up losing half of the meds. I woke DH up in tears hysterical. So you are not alone! 

Michelle - hope tomorrow's level is higher and puts your mind at ease

Lotus - yay congrats on getting to move forward!! 

Wanna - good job losing weight! It sounds like you have a great plan for staying healthy too.


----------



## Mells54

Mobaby- good luck today

Wanna- Congrats on the weight loss

IUI today for me!


----------



## MoBaby

mells: gl to you as well!! Our testing day will be the same!!!


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Mobaby- good luck today
> 
> Wanna- Congrats on the weight loss
> 
> IUI today for me!

Good luck today Mells!


----------



## michelle01

GOOD LUCK Mells :) I have my FX'ed for you!!


----------



## cali_kt

Mells54 said:
 

> Hi Girls!
> Feeling a little disappointed as it seems my IVF is being postponed to next month. Yesterday, my estrogen dropped and my progestrone increased making for other than ideal conditions.
> On the positive side, my doc is converting this cycle to and IUI and is doing it at no charge. He really is awesome. We aren't holding out the best hopes since my tubes are not in great condition, but we are staying positive. If this IUI doesn't work I will switch to the Lupron protocol for next month.
> We are down, but not out!
> Hope you all are doing well!

I am sorry to hear that your IVF is being postponed. That is just crummy. Glad your doc is offering to do the IUI...free!!!!! :) Crossing my fingers for you on the IUI!


----------



## cali_kt

holdontohope said:


> Thanks again for all the support girls!!!
> 
> I have found 3 more donors that I am interested in and 1 of them I have liked from the start. So here is to hoping one of there medical histories meets my demands!! :)
> 
> I also got an amazing phone call about an hour ago that my FS has decided he is going to take care of all my sperm donor fees!!! :) I can't believe it!! They just keep giving and giving to me and I feel so blessed and thankful!! :cry: :hugs: I really did end up with the best FS and staff I could have asked for!


How nice of your doc to cover the sperm donor fees!!! Glad you have found some good donors! Crossing my fingers for your perfect match!


----------



## cali_kt

LotusBlossom said:


> I'm so excited! We're moving forward with this cycle! It's finally happening! I'm starting BCP again tonight and I start Lupron and dexamethasone next Friday. I start stims on Dec 4 with tentative ER on Dec 14th! I'm going in on Monday for an ultrasound and injection lesson and to pay the giant bill. Until now, we've been paying small bills here and there. I'm even excited about that if it means we are closer to having our baby. By the way, have any of you taken dexamethasone?

Lotus-
So happy for you!!! I have my injection class Dec 10! My ER is beginning of January though! So exciting. LOL about giant bill. So stressful about the money involved.


----------



## cali_kt

Mells54 said:


> Mobaby- good luck today
> 
> Wanna- Congrats on the weight loss
> 
> IUI today for me!

Lots of luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- Im sooo glad you can move on!!!! 

Wanna- Congrats on losing the weight!! Ughhh talk about IVF has killed my body with the bloating meds etc. CRAZY I will do anything for a BFP though. 

Mich- Hope your levels go up (which they will)

Mells- Good luck on IUI today!!!!

MO- Good luck today too!!

Ash- Keeping you in my prayers!

EM- How are you feeling????

TCMC- Its ok this is def an emotional roller coster. We are allowed to be this way :)

Cali- how are you doing??

AFM- Still taking it easy and plan to til Tues :) I am 3dp5dt ..

If I missed anyone hope your doing great!


----------



## Phantom710

So the clinic called me a few days ago and told me that they are going to put me on 10 days of bcp on day 3 of my next cycle, and we'll move right into meds after that. Anyone else do that? Last transfer I had a month of bcp, and started estrogen on day 3 of my cycle. Now I start bcp on day 3 and am on it for 10 days. Weird, right??


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry no personals but there's too much to keep up with when i've missed a full day lol

Hope you're all well and things are going in the positive direction (pun intended!)

Ash - thinking of you and wishing for a lovely BETA :happydance:

AFM - i've just got back from cinema been to see Breaking Dawn Part 2 - all I can say is WOW. OMG I was in tears, it was freakin awesome! :thumbup: I f you're a fan you must see it, it was so unreal, but take tissues. I won't give anything away:thumbup:

Also feeling a little more positive myself today, had some twinges that felt good. Only time will tell but I've got to keep thinking positive vibes. Defo going to test on Wed - 14dpt2dt. Surely then I'll know one way or the other :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- I know I have asked u before but when was your transfer???

Also I will be watching that movie very soon!!


----------



## cali_kt

Phantom710 said:


> So the clinic called me a few days ago and told me that they are going to put me on 10 days of bcp on day 3 of my next cycle, and we'll move right into meds after that. Anyone else do that? Last transfer I had a month of bcp, and started estrogen on day 3 of my cycle. Now I start bcp on day 3 and am on it for 10 days. Weird, right??

I am on the same protocol!


----------



## cali_kt

JDH- Crossing my fingers for you!!! And I planning to see it! Excited. 

Sweetness- I am doing okay. Just dealing with my news of the low AMH. I know my first IVF will probably be my only one with my own eggs before moving on to donor. It's hard to think about.:cry: I'm trying to stay positive. I am excited that I am on the books and my injection class is Dec 10th.


----------



## Sweetness_87

cali_kt said:


> JDH- Crossing my fingers for you!!! And I planning to see it! Excited.
> 
> Sweetness- I am doing okay. Just dealing with my news of the low AMH. I know my first IVF will probably be my only one with my own eggs before moving on to donor. It's hard to think about.:cry: I'm trying to stay positive. I am excited that I am on the books and my injection class is Dec 10th.

I was also diagnosed with low amh. That was the only abnormal lab that I got and the doc told me not to worry about one abnormal lab. So you migh be surprised. Try not to worry.  u might just be surprised. And the injection class should be fun!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Negative beta.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

Ugh I'm soooooo sorry! Do they have any idea why??? It will happen ash


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't know why it didn't work and I have to meet with the doctor on the 3rd of dec to see what he says.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle, I'm sorry about your levels. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. 

tcmc, don't worry! I think we all freak out once in a while! We are all here for you!

Lotus, yay for getting the green light! The bills are the worst! We paid everything out of pocket.

Sweet, I'm glad you are getting plenty of rest. 

Mo, good luck today! I have everything crossed for you!

Wanna, great job on the weight loss! It can be hard especially when you are being injected with so many hormones.

JDH, those signs sound promising! I'm going to see Breaking Dawn tonight after work. I cannot wait. I'm taking DH and my nieces. We are all anxious to see it.

Ash, :hug: I'm still hoping for a great beta today. 

Phantom, glad you are getting started. I took BCP for 21 days and it overlap with Lupron by 5 days or so. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone. This thread moves very fast.

AFM, just waiting for my second beta :coffee: I've been busy at work so I hope the morning goes by fast. Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm so sorry Ash, I know how you feel. I've been there and its so hard. Sending you tons of :hugs: I really hope your Dr gives you an idea on why it didn't work.


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that, Ash. I wish I could give you a real hug. Do you have a plan for next steps? My doctor said there was only a 40-50% chance per ET, so it might not be that something went wrong, just that it doesn't work every time.


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

Oh no I'm so sorry Ash :hugs: This is so unfair


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> Yay lotus! Giant bills stink but if they mean baby at the end I'm willing to fork out whatever it takes!
> 
> I've taken steroids only after er and for a few days. Are you getting them due to the colitis you had?

I'm not sure why I am getting them. I'm guessing it has something to do with the terrrrrrrible terrible c diff. I'm going to try to get Lupron today from our military pharmacy. Hopefully, they have it and give it to me since military meds are free and everything else is so dang expensive. Even the BCP was $73. Crazy. 

Good luck today! I'm so excited to hear about your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Mells54 said:


> Mobaby- good luck today
> 
> Wanna- Congrats on the weight loss
> 
> IUI today for me!

Good luck with your IUI today!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/c37d19b7.gif


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats on the weight loss, wanna! Your plan for healthy eating looks good! 

Mells- good luck today! Yay for free IUIs! 

Thanks, Cali! I think the time will fly by after the injections class. I look forward to your BFP in mid-January! 

Michelle- I hope your levels are better tomorrow. :hugs:

Ash- I'm so sorry! It will happen. It will. :hug:


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

I am so very sorry to hear this Ash!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wrote an additional respone in my journal so you can stop bye and check it out. My heart goes out to you hun!!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## Whisper82

Ash - SO sorry. Wish there was something I could say. Words just don't do it sometimes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Ash, I am so so sorry :hug: I know exactly how you feel and it will happen, just have faith! Hopefully you get some answers and can get started right away with your next cycle :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> Jdh- I know I have asked u before but when was your transfer???
> 
> Also I will be watching that movie very soon!!

ET was 7th November a 2dt :thumbup: better out than inI say tho:haha:



ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

I'm so sorry Ash :hugs: I hate seeing this news. What will you do next? 



HappyBunnyAB said:


> Michelle, I'm sorry about your levels. I hope everything goes well tomorrow.
> 
> tcmc, don't worry! I think we all freak out once in a while! We are all here for you!
> 
> Lotus, yay for getting the green light! The bills are the worst! We paid everything out of pocket.
> 
> Sweet, I'm glad you are getting plenty of rest.
> 
> Mo, good luck today! I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Wanna, great job on the weight loss! It can be hard especially when you are being injected with so many hormones.
> 
> JDH, those signs sound promising! I'm going to see Breaking Dawn tonight after work. I cannot wait. I'm taking DH and my nieces. We are all anxious to see it.
> 
> Ash, :hug: I'm still hoping for a great beta today.
> 
> Phantom, glad you are getting started. I took BCP for 21 days and it overlap with Lupron by 5 days or so.
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone. This thread moves very fast.
> 
> AFM, just waiting for my second beta :coffee: I've been busy at work so I hope the morning goes by fast. Have a great Friday everyone!

Happy - thanks hun, hopefully! You will love the movie, I can't wait to see it again :haha:

AFM - again, not doing much other than waiting :flower:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- oh wow I would want to test so bad lol. U are stronger then I am  but yea I'm not feeling a thing I know I still early but just hard to pay attention


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> Jdh- oh wow I would want to test so bad lol. U are stronger then I am  but yea I'm not feeling a thing I know I still early but just hard to pay attention

I do - but I figured next Wed would be a safe bet, which is 2 days before OTD but I would be 14dp2dt :thumbup:

I never felt anything until some twinges today, which is hopefully a good thing. no symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing hun :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Jdh- oh wow I would want to test so bad lol. U are stronger then I am  but yea I'm not feeling a thing I know I still early but just hard to pay attention
> 
> I do - but I figured next Wed would be a safe bet, which is 2 days before OTD but I would be 14dp2dt :thumbup:
> 
> I never felt anything until some twinges today, which is hopefully a good thing. no symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing hun :hugs:Click to expand...

True true just soooooo hard as you know.


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!


----------



## JDH1982

MoBaby said:


> Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!

That's great news Mo :happydance: So excited for you. When is test day?

Sweet - I know it's hard hun, TTC seems to be just about waiting around lol


----------



## MoBaby

Nov 30t but he said I could poas nov 25


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet & JDH,

I had no symptoms until around 4 or 5 dp. I tried not to think about every movement but it's hard not to. Let's keep those positives coming in!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash: I'm really sorry :( that stinks. Your f/u is soon so I hope they have answers.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo :wohoo: that is great! I'm so excited for you! Now you will have to get htp's in preparation for Nov 25.


----------



## JDH1982

MoBaby said:


> Nov 30t but he said I could poas nov 25

:happydance: so exciting!



HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweet & JDH,
> 
> I had no symptoms until around 4 or 5 dp. I tried not to think about every movement but it's hard not to. Let's keep those positives coming in!

Defo - am I next to test? I hope I see 2 pink lines :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ladies,

Second beta is 526 :happydance: our first u/s is Dec 3rd. Seems like a long way to go but I hopefully get to find out if I'm baking one or two!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!!! Congrats!! You are a very excited bunny!


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Second beta is 526 :happydance: our first u/s is Dec 3rd. Seems like a long way to go but I hopefully get to find out if I'm baking one or two!

Excellent news Happy :happydance: I think there's 2 in there!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Second beta is 526 :happydance: our first u/s is Dec 3rd. Seems like a long way to go but I hopefully get to find out if I'm baking one or two!
> 
> Excellent news Happy :happydance: I think there's 2 in there!Click to expand...

DH and I would love twins!


----------



## want2conceive

Man this thread moves fast! I miss a day and have to go through 10pages of posts. Lol

Sweet - All I had symptom wise early on were some very painful cramps. Everyone is different though so don't worry Hun! You are PUPO!

Wanna - Awesome news from your u/s! Hope you can get your BP to go down Hun. :dust:

Mells - Sorry to hear you can't do IVF this month. But think of all the $ you'll be saving when your free IUI works! Good Luck today & I hope it sticks!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Hold - Glad you were able to move forward and are already looking at other donors. Also glad it will be free for you Hun.

Whisper - It's almost here then. Everything will be fine! We want to see pics Hun!

Michelle - Don't lose hope! It will go back up Hun!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Tcmc - It will be fine as long as you took it and didn't skip it altogether.

Lotus - Find a new Doc girl! Don't stress over your current one. Congrat's on moving forward with your cycle.

JDH - Hope you get your BFP on your test girl!
:dust:

Happy - Love your new profile pic Hun! Congrat's on your awesome beta!:happydance:

Mobaby - Congrat's on being PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Happy - WOOT WOOT for an amazing second beta :) So excited for you!

Mobaby - :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO :) I would not be waiting till 11/25 to POAS :haha: but that is the poasacholic in me :blush:


----------



## JDH1982

Us too. I pray both mine stick. Would obvs be happy with 1 but would love twins xx


----------



## want2conceive

Ash - Soooo sorry Hun! Don't lose hope, it will happen for you! Your in my thoughts today Hun.


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!

Yay that's exciting!!! I'm glad your deciding to take it easy!! Yes I want to see pictures!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Happy- congrats!! Glad to see it going up!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys I have a question. For those that have had ET. When I go pee or push at all I get a pain like below my bladde and its hurts to stand up straight. Did any of you get any of that. Sorry tmi


----------



## MoBaby

First baby pic:

https://i.imgur.com/6jFvut.jpg

It has hatched more than this (you can see it on the left side) by the time of transfer!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo thats a great embryo!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!

Thats wonderful that the transfer went great!!!:happydance::happydance: That is so awesome that the embryo hatched and it means you have one really strong embryo!! I love the picture of your embryo!!! It is just so amazing!!! Good luck and sticky baby dust!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JDH1982

Gorgeous pic Mo x


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.


I am so so sorry Ash :hugs::hug: My heart goes out to you and I will be praying for you and your OH :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> First baby pic:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/6jFvut.jpg
> 
> It has hatched more than this (you can see it on the left side) by the time of transfer!

LOVELY pic MO:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Second beta is 526 :happydance: our first u/s is Dec 3rd. Seems like a long way to go but I hopefully get to find out if I'm baking one or two!

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome news!!! You have made my day so happy with this wonderful news today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am loving the cute fruit ticker!!!! H&H 9 months to you hun!!!!! :flower:


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Second beta is 526 :happydance: our first u/s is Dec 3rd. Seems like a long way to go but I hopefully get to find out if I'm baking one or two!

YAY!!! Great second beta! :baby::baby: in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

I have a TMI question ladies... :blush:

Anyone else use vag creams or gels before ER??


----------



## MoBaby

I did only before et and now I'm using vaginal tablets which are gross.... Crinone was better... 

Dr said I could switch to pio if my dischare bothers me which it does b/c it's a lot but I paid $400 for a month so I'll stick it out and if I'm still disgusted I'll switch


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> I did only before et and now I'm using vaginal tablets which are gross.... Crinone was better...
> 
> Dr said I could switch to pio if my dischare bothers me which it does b/c it's a lot but I paid $400 for a month so I'll stick it out and if I'm still disgusted I'll switch

Yea I have been doing the PIO shots since I was told to and my butt hurts from the shots and the doc asked at ET If I wanted the vaginal progesterone and I quickly said no I will stick with the shots that's too mess for me. I have never had do to anything vaginally but heard it was terrible.


----------



## MoBaby

My dr informed me you can go from vag supp to shots but no shots to vaginal.


----------



## FirstTry

The TWW is a freakin torture! I'm going bonkers :wacko: Who's with me?


----------



## JDH1982

FirstTry said:


> The TWW is a freakin torture! I'm going bonkers :wacko: Who's with me?

Meeee! Done 9 days, 7 still to go :shrug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> The TWW is a freakin torture! I'm going bonkers :wacko: Who's with me?

I am as well and it's only been three day since ET


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> Us too. I pray both mine stick. Would obvs be happy with 1 but would love twins xx

It would be nice to get couple of set of twins on this thread!


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Us too. I pray both mine stick. Would obvs be happy with 1 but would love twins xx
> 
> It would be nice to get couple of set of twins on this thread!Click to expand...

Oh yay, that would be brill :happydance: Here's hoping xx

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> I have a TMI question ladies... :blush:
> 
> Anyone else use vag creams or gels before ER??

I have the vaginal cream inserts for the progesterone and I have an estraidol pill that will need tobe inserted vaginally as well. I don't think I will start those until after the ER though. I also have baby aspirin to take after ER, but at least with that it is taken orally.. Thank goodness....:dohh:LOL..:haha::blush:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> First baby pic:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/6jFvut.jpg
> 
> It has hatched more than this (you can see it on the left side) by the time of transfer!

That is beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies for the wishes! DH thinks we are having twins! I can't wait for all of you to join this train! We all deserve out bundle of joy! :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold, I didn't use any until after ER. The day after I started using progesterone, endometrin inserts.


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> I did only before et and now I'm using vaginal tablets which are gross.... Crinone was better...
> 
> Dr said I could switch to pio if my dischare bothers me which it does b/c it's a lot but I paid $400 for a month so I'll stick it out and if I'm still disgusted I'll switch




wannabeprego said:


> I have the vaginal cream inserts for the progesterone and I have an estraidol pill that will need tobe inserted vaginally as well. I don't think I will start those until after the ER though. I also have baby aspirin to take after ER, but at least with that it is taken orally.. Thank goodness....:dohh:LOL..:haha::blush:

yesterday through sunday I am suppose to use metrogel in am and clom (something cream) in the pm.. They are both just preventatives my FS makes patients do to prevent yeast/infections (which I have never had one before). I think both the gel and cream are equally disgusting :sick: 

The gel is like water... So you can picture what it does.. The cream is like toothpaste! So it just stays up in there and wonderfully through out the day comes out in blobs:sick: so gross! 

not complaining... Just making sure all is normal:thumbup::haha:

Can't believe I am worried about some vaginal creams and 100% loving giving myself injections :xmas12:


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hold, I didn't use any until after ER. The day after I started using progesterone, endometrin inserts.

I will have to do both of those after ER also! What were they like??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies you think it would be ok to have half of a soda for dinner


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies you think it would be ok to have half of a soda for dinner

My Fertility clinic has a Q&A section and they say it is okay to limit yourself to one cup of caffeine a day, so yes it should be okay. But I would suggest just buying caffeine free soda in the future and than you don't have to worry about it!! :thumbup:

I have been struggling with giving up my morning coffee. I had stopped the coffee before I started Stims and switched to only one cup of tea a day but man oh man has it been ruff. 1 cup of tea has half of the caffeine as a cup of coffee, so it is a better choice I think. I have been feening for a nice cup of coffee though!! Once I get to the ET I am going to just drink caffeine free tea just to be on the safe side. I am being overly cautious though.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks for the info! I have been sooooo good and was just craving a cherry soda.  its def hard to quit cold turkey


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

holdontohope said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hold, I didn't use any until after ER. The day after I started using progesterone, endometrin inserts.
> 
> I will have to do both of those after ER also! What were they like??Click to expand...

Well the endometrin has a insert tool and they are pretty easy to do. I usually lay down for about 10 minutes before getting up. The progesterone is a yellow pill with no insert so you have to use your hand and stick it :blush: So that one is kinda of gross. Besides the fact that it dissolves during the night and it leaks. I always wear a panty liner at night. How long do you have to use them? I was told up to 12 weeks.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet, I was told the same thing one cup per day. By the way, during the 2WW I craved soda so bad!


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> Negative beta.

So sorry Ash :hugs: Hope that this is just a stepping stone to your future as a Mom!


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question girls...*Sorry if this is TMI..:blush: During the lupron and Stim meds did you girls notice more vaginal discharge, I have been noticing alot of clear watery fluid type discharge, enough that it shows on my undies from time to time. Am I the only one. Sorry if this is TMI, but I was wondering if this is normal??:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Your discharge will be all over the place :)


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Your discharge will be all over the place :)

Oh joy!!! LOL!!!:haha::blush:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wanna- see im one that never really gets any and really still didnt on all the meds


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also Im going insane I have been in the house since ER. Then after ET I have been taking real easy since today. My mom came down and didnt let me get up to do a thing since ET on Tues. But she doesnt want to chnace anything, im off work until tues and still just relaxing but mom went back home so im actually able to get up :) Just dont want to over due it ya know??? And kinda just had an emotional breakdown for no reason just started crying. .........


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I thought I would update. I received the call from the nurse that my beta was negative and then about 3 hours later I got a call from my doctor. He told me that he was very sorry that it didn't work and that he was just as shocked as I was (I started crying!) and he said that he's been working with the embryologist to figure out what went wrong and what they can do different this cycle. He said that we're going to do ICSI next time even though we don't have sperm problems and that we're going to most likely try AH (assisted hatching) and we may even try transferring more than 2 embryos. We'll see what happens then but it was very comforting to know that he is already working to figure out what they're doing differently. I've still been emotional all day and I'm sure I will be for a while longer but ... I'm doing my best trying to stay positive.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, what a great dr you have. I'm so happy he has given you some options and he took the time to call you. This is a very emotional road but the pay off will be worth it. Take the time you need to heal and remember we are all here for you. I have you in my prayers! Sending you big hugs.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question girls...*Sorry if this is TMI..:blush: During the lupron and Stim meds did you girls notice more vaginal discharge, I have been noticing alot of clear watery fluid type discharge, enough that it shows on my undies from time to time. Am I the only one. Sorry if this is TMI, but I was wondering if this is normal??:shrug:

It's normal! It will be more fun once you start using your meds down there :blush:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Also Im going insane I have been in the house since ER. Then after ET I have been taking real easy since today. My mom came down and didnt let me get up to do a thing since ET on Tues. But she doesnt want to chnace anything, im off work until tues and still just relaxing but mom went back home so im actually able to get up :) Just dont want to over due it ya know??? And kinda just had an emotional breakdown for no reason just started crying. .........

Sweet, it's so nice to have your mom around! I know it can be frustrating just sitting around but you wanna make sure those embryos implant really well. Hopefully the emotional part is a good sign. FX for you.


----------



## JDH1982

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I thought I would update. I received the call from the nurse that my beta was negative and then about 3 hours later I got a call from my doctor. He told me that he was very sorry that it didn't work and that he was just as shocked as I was (I started crying!) and he said that he's been working with the embryologist to figure out what went wrong and what they can do different this cycle. He said that we're going to do ICSI next time even though we don't have sperm problems and that we're going to most likely try AH (assisted hatching) and we may even try transferring more than 2 embryos. We'll see what happens then but it was very comforting to know that he is already working to figure out what they're doing differently. I've still been emotional all day and I'm sure I will be for a while longer but ... I'm doing my best trying to stay
> positive.

Ash - that's really good that he is already figuring what to do next. I think FS are the nicest people in the world. Mine is lovely and just the most amazing man. I have every faith that they will give us all our forever babies :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Less than a week to go till OTD :happydance:

Can't come soon enough. 

Still contemplating doing it Wed instead :thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

Quick question guys, can I use thrush cream? I know they said it can be common after transfer, but just worried as don't want to harm embies lol

I'm sure it's fine, from what i've read on the internet, but just thought i'd check with you all x


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I thought I would update. I received the call from the nurse that my beta was negative and then about 3 hours later I got a call from my doctor. He told me that he was very sorry that it didn't work and that he was just as shocked as I was (I started crying!) and he said that he's been working with the embryologist to figure out what went wrong and what they can do different this cycle. He said that we're going to do ICSI next time even though we don't have sperm problems and that we're going to most likely try AH (assisted hatching) and we may even try transferring more than 2 embryos. We'll see what happens then but it was very comforting to know that he is already working to figure out what they're doing differently. I've still been emotional all day and I'm sure I will be for a while longer but ... I'm doing my best trying to stay positive.

I'm glad he called you right away! Those all sound like really good options for next time. We did ICSI this time even though DH's sperm is fine because I felt that since this might be our only shot I wanted the highest fertilization rate possible. My clinic does assisted hatching a lot too. You are definitely going to get your baby it's just going to take a little bit longer. I'm so sorry you have to go through this :hugs: Do you know when you will cycle again?


----------



## Em260

Mo - congrats on being PUPO!! That picture is amazing!! 

Happy - yayy that is a very strong number!!

Mells - how did everything go yesterday? 

Wanna - yeah tons of discharge unfortunately. I was pretty grossed by it toward the end because I've never had anything like that.

Sweetness - hope you can get out a little more this weekend. I was going stir crazy after ER too as I'm not the type to sit around at home. 

JDH - I think you should check with your Dr. just in case


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I thought I would update. I received the call from the nurse that my beta was negative and then about 3 hours later I got a call from my doctor. He told me that he was very sorry that it didn't work and that he was just as shocked as I was (I started crying!) and he said that he's been working with the embryologist to figure out what went wrong and what they can do different this cycle. He said that we're going to do ICSI next time even though we don't have sperm problems and that we're going to most likely try AH (assisted hatching) and we may even try transferring more than 2 embryos. We'll see what happens then but it was very comforting to know that he is already working to figure out what they're doing differently. I've still been emotional all day and I'm sure I will be for a while longer but ... I'm doing my best trying to stay positive.

Thats great Ash!! That is the exact same suggestions I mentioned to you in my journal!!!! :thumbup:I am glad that the DR is going to work to make your next cycle a success!!:hugs::hugs: Good luck to you for the next IVF cycle!! :dust::dust:


----------



## want2conceive

I have been using the vaginal progesterone type pill too. Have to until 3months into pregnancy. Couple of tips. One is after you place it lay down for at least 30min or so. Also, I have been using pads just in case of a leak. Make sure it is a comfortable one.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that was sooo nice for your de to call you! I was so mad mine never did even after 3 failed tries.

Sounds like they have a plan in place. I would be worried about transferring more than 2 b/c you are so young and the chances are very high for multiples so be ready for triplets!! But if you would be comfortable with that. AH is nice; less work embryos have to do in the body. And I think icsi is great b/c you will get more embryos :) my re said sometimes the estrogen is just too high and hormones aren't right in a fresh cycle so the endometrium isn't receptive to the embryos so maybe you can discuss a freeze all cycle with FET? 

Anyways I'm very sorry about the cycle and know you are devastated! Fx for your next one.


----------



## MoBaby

want2conceive said:


> I have been using the vaginal progesterone type pill too. Have to until 3months into pregnancy. Couple of tips. One is after you place it lay down for at least 30min or so. Also, I have been using pads just in case of a leak. Make sure it is a comfortable one.

I have to do them three times per day and the middle one is at 2pm while I'm at work... I can't lie down :( I also get leakage at night when I'm sleeping. Mine seems to leak 6-8 hours after insertion. My re said its common (the pills are like effervescent pills) but if it's too much then to switch to pio which I'm trying to avoid b\c those shots freak me out!!


----------



## want2conceive

Ash - So sorry again! I really hope you get your BFP in your next cycle Hun! I know how tough it can be because on our first IVF we had the first beta comeback positive(not a high number but still positive) and then the second beta cameback negative. So we went from normal to exstatic and then to very sad. I feel your pain and the sadness does go away Hun. Keep moving forward and your dream will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Em260 said:


> Mo - congrats on being PUPO!! That picture is amazing!!
> 
> Happy - yayy that is a very strong number!!
> 
> Mells - how did everything go yesterday?
> 
> Wanna - yeah tons of discharge unfortunately. I was pretty grossed by it toward the end because I've never had anything like that.
> 
> Sweetness - hope you can get out a little more this weekend. I was going stir crazy after ER too as I'm not the type to sit around at home.
> 
> JDH - I think you should check with your Dr. just in case

Em - Actually it wasn't bad at all. Although it was an IUI vs. the planned ER, I'm hoping things work out and I won't have to go down the IVF road after all. I've had a lot of gas/bloating and some mild cramps, but nothing worse than regular AF. I start PIO as well, and that freaks me out listening to some of the stories. Let the 2WW begin! :wacko:


----------



## want2conceive

MoBaby said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> I have been using the vaginal progesterone type pill too. Have to until 3months into pregnancy. Couple of tips. One is after you place it lay down for at least 30min or so. Also, I have been using pads just in case of a leak. Make sure it is a comfortable one.
> 
> I have to do them three times per day and the middle one is at 2pm while I'm at work... I can't lie down :( I also get leakage at night when I'm sleeping. Mine seems to leak 6-8 hours after insertion. My re said its common (the pills are like effervescent pills) but if it's too much then to switch to pio which I'm trying to avoid b\c those shots freak me out!!Click to expand...

Mine are 3 times a day too. Maybe you can take some extra pads with you to work and change it out 30min after placing pill? And then again later on if needed?

Your job can't say anything to you if you need to use the restroom more then once. If they do just mention the word "OSHA".


----------



## JDH1982

MoBaby said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> I have been using the vaginal progesterone type pill too. Have to until 3months into pregnancy. Couple of tips. One is after you place it lay down for at least 30min or so. Also, I have been using pads just in case of a leak. Make sure it is a comfortable one.
> 
> I have to do them three times per day and the middle one is at 2pm while I'm at work... I can't lie down :( I also get leakage at night when I'm sleeping. Mine seems to leak 6-8 hours after insertion. My re said its common (the pills are like effervescent pills) but if it's too much then to switch to pio which I'm trying to avoid b\c those shots freak me out!!Click to expand...

Feel for me then, as i have to do both the PIO shots and the suppositories!! Mind you i'd do anything to keep em put lol :haha:


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Em - Actually it wasn't bad at all. Although it was an IUI vs. the planned ER, I'm hoping things work out and I won't have to go down the IVF road after all. I've had a lot of gas/bloating and some mild cramps, but nothing worse than regular AF. I start PIO as well, and that freaks me out listening to some of the stories. Let the 2WW begin! :wacko:

Ooh good!! Now you are PUPO :). I am totally freaked out by the PIO shots too but I know we'll get through them. Will you test early?


----------



## FirstTry

Good morning ladies :wave:

We have a confusing situation this morning. I'm 5dp5dt. I :test:ed and there is a faint pink line on the 20miu IC. But Clearblue Digital say "NOT PREGNANT"!

WTH? I should note that I tested with the IC and then went back to sleep. I saw the line a few hours later. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## JDH1982

FirstTry said:


> Good morning ladies :wave:
> 
> We have a confusing situation this morning. I'm 5dp5dt. I :test:ed and there is a faint pink line on the 20miu IC. But Clearblue Digital say "NOT PREGNANT"!
> 
> WTH???????? Does anyone have experience with this?

Clearblue aren't as sensitive hun, I don't think. I would wait for a stronger line on an IC or FRER before doing a digi 

Fx'd it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## MoBaby

JDH: both?? Geesh! Sorry! 

First: the digis are not as sensitive. Get a frer!


----------



## JDH1982

MoBaby said:


> JDH: both?? Geesh! Sorry!
> 
> First: the digis are not as sensitive. Get a frer!

I know!! have to coz of MC's, but to be fair i'd inject anything as long as it keeps em snug :haha:

How you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

fine, just lying around.... I hope the embryo is implanting!! This has to work :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey I took 2,500 units of hcg at 6 pm Wed. When do you think it will be out of my system??


----------



## JDH1982

they recon 10-12 days for 10000, so about 4 days i think. x
Mon/Tues would be a safe bet


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - It takes about 4-5 days for that much to get out of my system. 

I had my scan this morning; looks like I have 25 follicles now, but all will depend on my e2. So I am waiting for my message to find out. The largest is 15, there were 13 and 12's as well.


----------



## JDH1982

Michelle that sounds fab :happydance: when do you think ER will be?

Super excited for you :thumbup:

I'm getting so tempted to test but going to wait till Wed for defo, as i'd like to see a lovely dark line (note the PMA!)


----------



## michelle01

JDH - The nurse said this morning that I will probably have it Wednesday. I had asked about my e2 level and she said for every mature follie, you get 250 of e2. So I just need that number to rise. And she said I should be ready to trigger Monday; since I asked her if I would stim 12 days this time instead, so 11 days is Monday. Just hope my number increases...should find that out in a couple hours.

I am exited for you to test ;) It is so nervewracking, but I am test pusher :haha: Cannot wait to find out your results!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

(I will do personals a little later):winkwink:

I had my ultrasound and blood work this morning. Everything is looking really great!!! :happydance::happydance:

I now have a total of 14 follicles that were large enough to measure, (so should be a minimum of 14 eggs)!!:happydance: 

I have 8 on my left ovary and 6 on my right ovary for a total of 14!! The nurse also measured my endometrium layer in my uterus and it was nice and thick, it was looking good for the embryo's to be able to implant!!:thumbup:

Although when I go back for my Monday appointment at 1:30 I will probably have a few more follicles that have gotten large enough to measure so I bet the total will be a little more than 14 because I have some other follicles that should be getting bigger and be able to get measured in my next appointment. :winkwink:

My estrogen has risen up nicely and is now 1888.:thumbup:

My blood pressure came down a little as well, so my hard work has been paying off with my diet and work outs!! I just got back from doing my speed walking so today I am doing good with my diet and work outs and I am going to work very hard to keep it up!! 

My medications are staying the same now, 300 of the Gonal F, 75 of the Menopur and 5 of the Lupron. They are estimating the egg retrival will be either Wednesday, Thursday or Friday of this coming Thanksgiving week. The nurse was saying that even though they are normally closed for Thanksgiving they may just open up to just do egg retrivals because apparently alot of girls including me have cycles that are falling on the holiday for the retrival. 

My DH us coming up on Tuesday of this coming week instead of Monday just because he didnt want to take off extra time from work and there is no need for him to come any sooner than that based on my cycle.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- thats awesome!! Your E2 will be up. :)

JDH- Yes its hard not to want to. I am already tempted and im just 4dt5dt

Im feeling af cramping off and on its dull and achy im pretty much nervous that its my AF headed this way. Ughhhhh


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- Thats exciting! Both you guys have a lot of follies. Also be careful doing too many workouts with your ovaries that big!! and your estrogen is good!


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Good morning ladies :wave:
> 
> We have a confusing situation this morning. I'm 5dp5dt. I :test:ed and there is a faint pink line on the 20miu IC. But Clearblue Digital say "NOT PREGNANT"!
> 
> WTH? I should note that I tested with the IC and then went back to sleep. I saw the line a few hours later. Does anyone have experience with this?

It is probably just to early for the Digi to show yet. I have heard that the digis are 50 miu with their sensitivity, so you will want to wait a little longer before doing another Digi. 

What kind of IC did you get the pink line on? Do you want to share the pic and I can give you my opinion??? I would confirm on a FRER as well when you retest. FRER is 25 miu sensitivity. Don't let the diggie upset you just yet because it is early still. :hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope that the next time you retest you get a blazing dark BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mells54

Em260 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Em - Actually it wasn't bad at all. Although it was an IUI vs. the planned ER, I'm hoping things work out and I won't have to go down the IVF road after all. I've had a lot of gas/bloating and some mild cramps, but nothing worse than regular AF. I start PIO as well, and that freaks me out listening to some of the stories. Let the 2WW begin! :wacko:
> 
> Ooh good!! Now you are PUPO :). I am totally freaked out by the PIO shots too but I know we'll get through them. Will you test early?Click to expand...

DH and I decided that we aren't going to test early. So we will wait until Nov 30th. My real stresser is that if I get a BFP, that it will be a healthy pregnancy and not a second ectopic. I start PIO tomorrow, so I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Sweetness - It takes about 4-5 days for that much to get out of my system.
> 
> I had my scan this morning; looks like I have 25 follicles now, but all will depend on my e2. So I am waiting for my message to find out. The largest is 15, there were 13 and 12's as well.

That is great hun!!!:thumbup: It looks like you are going to have lots of nice healthy eggs for your ER!!! Fingers crossed that your E2 levels are good!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- Thats exciting! Both you guys have a lot of follies. Also be careful doing too many workouts with your ovaries that big!! and your estrogen is good!

Thanks Sweet!!!:hugs: My workouts are low impact because I just do speed walking so hopefully it should be okay.:thumbup: Although after the ET I am going to have a day or two of rest and scale it back to a normal paced shorter walk to give the embryos a chance to get snuggled in!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

After much debate with DH and thinking on it for a while I have decided to put back 3 embryos. This is me assuming I have enough healthy embryos at the end of the process to put back 3. My thought process is that if we end up with 3 babies, we could handle it, even though I know it would be overwhelming at times. But we have 4 bedrooms so we have enough room in our house. I also would be upset if I didn't put back 3 and none of the embryos took, I would be thinking in the back of my mind, "What if I had put in one more, I could of been pregnant right now", Plus I would really love twins. I also feel like if my DH & me were like normal fertile couples after 3 years of TTC we probably would of had 2 to 3 kids by now on our own. Plus since I am hoping to only spend all of this $$ once I might as well go all out and do everything that I can. I think 3 embryos will give me better odds of getting a BFP... more bang for the buck.. LOL..:winkwink: We can complete our family in one pregnancy. :thumbup: Plus I am in my 30's now, I might be more conservative if I was in my 20's still.


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Sounds like you had a fantastic scan today ;) And I am with you on putting back 3 embies! I am almost 39, so I feel 3 is a good number to put back!!!

So I got the call, my e2 is now at 1447 :happydance: So it is rising nicely! I go back Monday morning and ER is set for Wednesday morning. They don't even want me doing any meds Monday morning; just lupron. Trigger will be Monday evening :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay mich see I told you!

Wanna I would do the same I even thought about it at my age just because I have NEVER had a positive and want the best chances possible.


Im feeling af cramping off and on its dull and achy im pretty much nervous that its my AF headed this way. Ughhhhh


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> wanna - Sounds like you had a fantastic scan today ;) And I am with you on putting back 3 embies! I am almost 39, so I feel 3 is a good number to put back!!!
> 
> So I got the call, my e2 is now at 1447 :happydance: So it is rising nicely! I go back Monday morning and ER is set for Wednesday morning. They don't even want me doing any meds Monday morning; just lupron. Trigger will be Monday evening :)

That is great news that your E2 levels have increased nicely!!! :thumbup: I am super excited for your ER!!! I hope you get lots of nice healthy eggs!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Yay mich see I told you!
> 
> Wanna I would do the same I even thought about it at my age just because I have NEVER had a positive and want the best chances possible.
> 
> 
> Im feeling af cramping off and on its dull and achy im pretty much nervous that its my AF headed this way. Ughhhhh

Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!! :af::af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:

Lots of girls said that they had AF type cramps before they got their BFP,and they thought AF was coming, and it never showed!!! Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

yay michelle!! told you!! so if you still have 2 days estrogen should be 2500+ when you trigger and then it will go up even more so I bet you get 20 or so eggies!!! This is wonderful!!

sweet: you are not out! AF is not gonna come!


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle & Wanna - Great folicles ladies! Hope everything goes as planned for both of you.
:dust: :dust:

JDH - Excited to see your results girl! :dust:

Sweet - finally some symptoms and you think it's the witch. Lol, not this month! She's not coming, Halloween was last month Hun! :dust:


----------



## cali_kt

Ash- I'm sorry to hear about your beta. Glad they could talked to you about different options so that next time will be a success. I am sorry. :hugs:

Mo- Great news!! How exciting to think that you are implanting right now! And great picture!!!

Happy- Congrats on your Beta!!:happydance: Hope the days pass by quickly and you can see your little bean/beans!! And I agree... would love to see some twins!!

Sweetness- I was just thinking about time off work. I want to take time off from ER to after ET. I work in the hospital and need to give em heads up... not sure how that will go. Attempting to get medical leave. What did you tell your work? And I have also heard that women get AF like cramps with a BFP!!!!! :bfp:

Mells- Glad your IUI went well!!! Lots of luck!:thumbup:

First- Sounds promising! Digi's aren't nearly as sensitive. Get a FRER!!!

Wanna- WOW!!! Great news! Sounds like a promising cycle. I think 3 is good. I think if my doc can get us to 3 embryos, I will do that too!

Michelle- Lots of luck for your ER!!!!

AFM- I got to talk to my IVF coordinator yesterday. Trying to figure how to coordinate time off work. I work at a hospital and I need to have time off. Trying to get medical leave. But infertility treatments as a reason is shaky. Any advice.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Cali- I work in a hospital too and I know in the ER I work at they are AWESOME! They put me in triage before ER cause RE didnt want me pulling up patients etc. I also went to weekends so I couls have Mon- Fri off and took last weekend off. My charge nurse also called and checked and since I already had sat off she wanted to see if I wanted to go ahead and take tomorrow too so of course I said yes :). No paycheck for me next week but thts what DH for :) But hospitals are or should work with you pretty good they should have an understanding and I hope they do work with you!!


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone 

I have taken the plunge and joined this forum after browsing through it quite alot online, so please forgive any lack of knowledge!!!

A little bit about me: I have just turned 38 and have been trying to concieve since June 2011. 

I was referred to a fertility expert in January of this year and all inital tests were fine. What they did find however is that my FSH level was high for my age at 11.6. I had my AMH done which came back at 3.1.

Decided maybe to pursue IVF privately and then thought all my prayers had been answered in April this year when I found out I was pregnant however I miscarried in May at 9+1. Devestated to say the least!!!

Have now made the decision to try IVF privately again as we have been TTC since M/C and nothing. Gonna get a first consultation in the next few weeks!!

Any advice of sharing of similar experiences/sucess stories would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies,

I jammed my finger in a car door, so I can't type. But I'm reading and "thanking" all your updates :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Katherine- Welcome! This is any awesome thread and any questions you have everyone answers them for the most part! GL with your IVF This was my first round too and def and up and down roller coster


----------



## KatherineA

Thanks Sweetness_87

Sorry to hear of your failed IUI's, fingers crossed this will work out better for you. You're absolutely right about the up and down rollercoaster!! My consultant did go over with me what IVF entails and it sounds like there is a huge emotional impact on a couple having treatment. At least we have the courage to try!! 

good luck again!!


----------



## Mells54

Katherine - Welcome. This too was my first try at IVf and my cycle was converted to and IUI bc of slow response to meds.

First - Hope you finger heals soon.

Michelle - great numbers...I'm jealous. LOL!

Sweet - keeping my fx'd for you.

ASM - 12 days left of 2 WW. I'm headed back home tomorrow after being in "the city" for 2 weeks. Can't wait to see my baby girl (my dog) Shelby.


----------



## cali_kt

Sweetness- I am in NICU and I have a set schedule which makes it a little harder. I just don't want to burn through all my PTO. My RE said he would write a note. Thinking of taking time off for anticipated time of egg retrievel to lastest possible transfer. I am a 3 day transfer so it shouldn't be too bad. I want to take it easy like you. Our mothers sounds alike. She said she can come over and help out. I want to get the best possible outcome knowing we did everything! Glad your charge is being so awesome. Makes it easier knowing work is supportive.

First: OUCH!!! Hope you're fingers feeling well soon! I just love looking at your profile picture!! :)

Katherine- Welcome! I am also new here too and everyone has been wonderful. It is a great support and makes you feel like you're not so alone. When's your consult appt? I wrote down a bunch of questions before hand so I wouldn't forget what I wanted to ask. That is my only advice as this is my first IVF attempt....and hopefully only! ;)

Mells- Hang in there!!! 2WW is so torturous!!!!


----------



## TrophyWife29

Hey guys! I am on the bc pills for 9 more days. Thank goodness!! I'm so over feeling down in the dumps. My retrieval is scheduled for the 10th. Anyone have any advise I should know before I start the shots? 

Wishing everyone luck!! This is such an annoying thing for us to be going through =/


----------



## FirstTry

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I jammed my finger in a car door, so I can't type. But I'm reading and "thanking" all your updates :hugs:

Finger update: DH made me a splint out of q-tips. So sweet :) Going to urgent care in the morning.

Testing update: DH even agreed that there is a second line on my 3am test!!! We are cautiously optimistic. It's 6dp5dt, so still a big chance of it not sticking. Either way, I can't sleep. We've never had a second line before. :wohoo:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=517037&d=1353234117


----------



## JDH1982

First - I totally see it, YAY!! :happydance::happydance:

Bet a digi would work too hun, it looks like a good line to me.

This thread is so lucky! I'm defo testing and posting pics on Wed (PMA)


----------



## MoBaby

congrats first!!!!! yay!! im hoping for luck as well in 3-4 more days!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- that's totally exciting!! I can see it too!! Did u have any symptoms up til now


----------



## Em260

First - Yayyy!! That is a great line!! how exciting!!! :happydance: 

Sweet - do you have any ICs? You could always test out the trigger that way you'll know for sure. I don't think AF can come with all the supportive meds you are on. 

Wanna - great update!! I second the take it easy advice. I was told only light walking after starting stims because the ovaries are enlarged and can twist and have their blood supply cut off and become necrotic.

Mells - ok good luck with the PIO and let me know how it goes. I'm sorry you have to have ectopic worries on your mind :(. Fx crossed for Nov 30th for you! And so good you get to see Shelby again! 

Michelle - great news about your E2 level! So exciting you are triggering on Monday!

Cali - Hopefully they will work with you. I think most places are pretty understanding but I know it's daunting before you tell your supervisor. 

Katherine - Welcome!! I just finished my first IVF and while it was a huge roller coaster of emotions, it honestly wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. You will find strength that you didn't know you have. DH and I have become even closer as a result of this as well. Lots of luck to you! 

Trophy - hope the next 9 days pass quickly. Waiting is such a pain. My advice is to get some comfortable leggings or pants that you wear when your abdomen is bloated from the meds. I went up a size in everything. 

AFM - still waiting for AF to show. It's so weird to go from the flurry of activity of IVF to absolutely nothing. I'm feeling about 90% back to normal though so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- that's totally exciting!! I can see it too!! Did u have any symptoms up til now

Just some mild cramping and little pains, but nothing really special.

Thank you, everyone. I hope everyone gets their :bfp: and we all have sticky beans!


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I jammed my finger in a car door, so I can't type. But I'm reading and "thanking" all your updates :hugs:
> 
> Finger update: DH made me a splint out of q-tips. So sweet :) Going to urgent care in the morning.
> 
> Testing update: DH even agreed that there is a second line on my 3am test!!! We are cautiously optimistic. It's 6dp5dt, so still a big chance of it not sticking. Either way, I can't sleep. We've never had a second line before. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=517037&d=1353234117Click to expand...

WOOOO HOOOOO,CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am super excited for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

KatherineA said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have taken the plunge and joined this forum after browsing through it quite alot online, so please forgive any lack of knowledge!!!
> 
> A little bit about me: I have just turned 38 and have been trying to concieve since June 2011.
> 
> I was referred to a fertility expert in January of this year and all inital tests were fine. What they did find however is that my FSH level was high for my age at 11.6. I had my AMH done which came back at 3.1.
> 
> Decided maybe to pursue IVF privately and then thought all my prayers had been answered in April this year when I found out I was pregnant however I miscarried in May at 9+1. Devestated to say the least!!!
> 
> Have now made the decision to try IVF privately again as we have been TTC since M/C and nothing. Gonna get a first consultation in the next few weeks!!
> 
> Any advice of sharing of similar experiences/sucess stories would be greatly appreciated!!!

Welcome to the group!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower: This is a great group of girls and everyone is very supportive!!!:thumbup:

I am so very sorry for your loss!!!:hugs:

Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!!! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mells54

First - super excited for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Wanna - great update!! I second the take it easy advice. I was told only light walking after starting stims because the ovaries are enlarged and can twist and have their blood supply cut off and become necrotic.

EEEeeeeekkkk.....Wow, that sounds scary!!! I am glad you and Sweet mentioned this to me. I had no idea that this could happen. :nope:I will just keep my walking to a normal pace and just slow it down from the speed walking moving forward because I wouldn't want to harm myself.


----------



## MoBaby

wanna: I pretty much did exercise until the last few days of stims... My first cycle I did pretty intense workouts throughout,. I ran 11 miles on day 9 of stimms (not a great idea; the RE wasnt thrilled)...then nothing until after the tww. For 2nd cycle I did no impact workouts at all during stimms and for a while (my ovaries stayed huge with the pg and didnt go down until after d/c) and cycle 3 i had to stop workouts early on because every time i exercised I spotted and I knew that wasnt good. BUT when the ovaries get large their is an increased risk of torsion.. I think when you start to feel "bloated" is time to stop. Walking should be fine (as well as speed walking) but running, conditioning, etc probably not so good :)


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna - great update!! I second the take it easy advice. I was told only light walking after starting stims because the ovaries are enlarged and can twist and have their blood supply cut off and become necrotic.
> 
> EEEeeeeekkkk.....Wow, that sounds scary!!! I am glad you and Sweet mentioned this to me. I had no idea that this could happen. :nope:I will just keep my walking to a normal pace and just slow it down from the speed walking moving forward because I wouldn't want to harm myself.Click to expand...

I learned this during my IVF orientation and it totally freaked me out too! I'm a runner so I had planned to keep running but this scared me away. The nurse that ran my IVF orientation said that every year a few women ignore this advice and end up having this happen and emergency surgery. Sometimes they can't save the ovary even after surgery so you definitely don't want to risk it.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls!!! :winkwink: @Mo, I used to be a runner but not so much now. I miss it though and would like to get back in running shape again in the future. I do think that since I am so close to my ER I need to slow it down some, I can imagine my ovaries are probably pretty huge right now, and getting bigger over the next couple of days. I am a little bloated but not too bad yet. 

@Em, I agree that it isn't worth the risk!! :thumbup:

AFM,I am meeting my girlfriend from highschool for lunch this afternoon, and I think it will be nice to see her and visit for a little while. I haven't seen her in a while. We went to kindergarden together and graduated highschool together so we go way back!! :winkwink:

Other than that before I meet her I will be stopping by my sister's house to have her do my lovely medical injections that I love oh so much!! :haha::blush:I want to go walking this afternoon. When I go in for my appointment tomorrow afternoon at 1:30 I should have a really good idea of when the ER needs to be. I have a feeling it will be sooner than later because I can tell I am in my fertile window since I got the fertile clear cervical mucus when I whipe and that always happens during ovulation. Although now I am paranoid that I will ovulate too early before my ER can be done. However the lupron should keep my eggs in place because that is it's job. I am just being my usual worry wort thinking something will go wrong. LOL. :haha::blush:I have a feeling that my follicles will increase past the 14 that they measured in my last apointment so I am hoping for some more so I can get alot of eggs formy egg retrival. I would guess that maybe it will be like 16 to 18 in my next appointment, but I can't be sure, I just know there were alot of follies on my ovaries in the ultrasound. :thumbup: Wish me luck.:winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

wanna: I "used" to be a runner until feb of this year... it took me nearly 6 weeks to recover from the D/C then I started back then I had to have surgery but everytime I tried to workout or run a couple weeks after the surgery I had no energy and couldnt do it and that lasted a good 8 weeks, then IVF started and I took it easy...so my activity level is blah now and I can tell for sure (I'm squishy and have gained 5 lbs since starting the estrogen pills!) BUT it will all be worth it very soon :)


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> wanna: I "used" to be a runner until feb of this year... it took me nearly 6 weeks to recover from the D/C then I started back then I had to have surgery but everytime I tried to workout or run a couple weeks after the surgery I had no energy and couldnt do it and that lasted a good 8 weeks, then IVF started and I took it easy...so my activity level is blah now and I can tell for sure (I'm squishy and have gained 5 lbs since starting the estrogen pills!) BUT it will all be worth it very soon :)

I can totally understand because I had my gall bladder out a couple of years ago and that put me out of comission for a while, and was tuff to recover from. My workouts never really got back to what they used to be. Than I had my lap and hysterscopy surgery on 08/29/12 and that slowed me down, and than onto clomid in October and now IVF. Our bodies go through so much that it is very hard not to have it affect your work out or not gain any weight. Probably the best thing we can do is eat as healthy as possible through the IVF process and hopefully through our pregnancies and do low impact work outs and we should be okay I think. :thumbup:

My sister has been lecturing me about watching my weight if I do get pregnant because of the possibility of pre eclampsyia, and diabetes which both run in my family. I am already over wieght so she was sayig to try not to gain anymore than 10 to 15 pounds during the pregnancy. I am pretty freaked out with my blood pressure being high now so I am trying to be on my best behavior right now!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

so weird... i typed this whole thing then somehow I was in another thread and my post never happened!!

Anyways, I think 10-15 lbs is almost impossible b/c baby, placenta and fluid will weigh more than that. I think 20-30 is okay to gain. my goal is 20.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> so weird... i typed this whole thing then somehow I was in another thread and my post never happened!!
> 
> Anyways, I think 10-15 lbs is almost impossible b/c baby, placenta and fluid will weigh more than that. I think 20-30 is okay to gain. my goal is 20.

Yeah, I think that is reasonable and that is what I have heard for weight gain as well. I am already over weight though so I am going to need to be really careful with my weight gain and everything. :dohh: My sister has been really getting on my case though telling me about what she did for her pregnancies, getting on her soap box and everything.. blah blah... LOL:wacko:... She is also over weight and shorter than I am. She is my sister but she is more like my second mother because she took care of me alot when I was a kid so she has a tendency to get on my case alot. LOL...:dohh:


----------



## JDH1982

I know you've got to be sensible with weight in pregnancy, but I don't care how much I gain, as long as baby(ies) is happy and healthy - oh, and I don't look like a bus of course :haha:

I'm fairly small and gained around 7lbs from IVF, which I was told was normal, have lost about 4lbs of that now so it's coming off, but like I say during pregnancy i'll gain, so i'm not too bothered about losing that :thumbup:

I say, don't worry and enjoy it!


----------



## MoBaby

thats me also! I told DH I dont care if I get big and fat as long as I get a cute little baby at the end :) thats what maternity leave is for! Working it off, LOL :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing

AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar hun, it's such a pain. I'm pretty sure the meds you're taking will prevent AF from coming? at least that's what my FS said?

Try not to stress, easy said than done I know believe me I know, but too much stress isn't going to help. :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First, huge congrats! A digi should pick it up. I did mine at 6dp5dt and it said "pregnant"

Welcome Katherine :hi: 

Sweet, cramping can also be a good sign. Don't count yourself out yet.

Mo & wanna, it's great you are both trying to stay healthy. I wasn't told anything about exercise. I'm not a runner or anything bit I do try to eat healthy. I did gain about 5 lbs during my fresh cycle but nothing on my frozen. 

Michelle, I'm so glad your numbers went up. It sounds like you are going to have a nice amount of follies.

Mells, keeping my fx for you. These are the longest weeks ever.

EM, I hope she shows up soon so you can get started.

JDH, I can't wait for Wednesday. I saw the movie and I loved it!


----------



## want2conceive

First - Congrat's on that second line! :happydance: I hope your finger is better soon too.

Katherine - Welcome aboard hun! :dust:

Trophy - Good Luck with your cycle girl! :dust:

Wanna - Take it easy. Nothing is more important then that right now!

Sweet - Finally get some symptoms and think it's the witch. She is not coming, Halloween was last month girl. :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

I have been getting really really painful cramps today. Not sure if this is normal and the cause of the progesterone vaginal pills or not but I hope so. It's really unbearable at times(Even screaming in pain at times). I feel like they are getting worse too. Can anyone give me any insight on this since this is the first time I've ever taken these pills through the vagina?


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing

Hush up!!! many girls have af symptoms right before bfp... how many days post transfer are you now??


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing
> 
> Hush up!!! many girls have af symptoms right before bfp... how many days post transfer are you now??Click to expand...

5dp6dt. It's just hard. NEVER had a positive and I feel" her" coming. Just sucks


----------



## JDH1982

So I've decided to have a BETA done. It's not something they offer in UK as routine, but because of my history they've said I can have some done to check on progress.

So my first one will be Friday, depending on the result on Wed! Then i'll have another Monday and was thinking another on the following Friday. Do you think that will give enough of a scope to check the progress? 

I've never, in the past, go a higher BETA than 500odd, it was always at this point that it seemed to stop and drop.


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: you could test today with an early test and it should show. when did you have the trigger??

JDH: GL wednesday and Friday!! :)

I am finding it hard to resist to purchase HPTs.. I was just looking on amazon and thinking they will be here wednesday afternoon for thursday am test... hmmm...but I had to leave the site. DH doesnt want me to test but I have to for my own sanity, esp since beta is 11 days away!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing

Have you tested yet? How many days past transfer are you? First just got her BFP at 5dp5dt I believe. They are possible this early, although not always.

:dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I triggered 2500 units Wednesday at 600-630. You think it would be out by now?


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo- I triggered 2500 units Wednesday at 600-630. You think it would be out by now?

It takes 7-10 days for 10,000 iu so with only 2500, I'd say 2-3 days. I'd get 4-5 of the same test. Then test tomorrow morning, and each morning for the next few days. If it is positive, then be cautiously optimistic, and take one the next day. If the following days test is darker then you are pregnant, and if it gets lighter then you know it was just the HCG shot. At this point though IMO, if the stick goes pink then you are probably pregnant, I doubt the HCG would still be in your system. :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

i agree. i think the initial would be out as its been 13 days and the wed boost should be out as well as its been 3.5 days (almost 4).


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing

Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away hun!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!:af::af::af::af::dust::dust:

Did you decide when you were going to :test: yet???


----------



## Sweetness_87

All i have in the house is three test and they are digital


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> I have been getting really really painful cramps today. Not sure if this is normal and the cause of the progesterone vaginal pills or not but I hope so. It's really unbearable at times(Even screaming in pain at times). I feel like they are getting worse too. Can anyone give me any insight on this since this is the first time I've ever taken these pills through the vagina?

I am not sure what is normal with cramping in early pregnancy, but I think you should probably ask your DR to make sure what you are feeling is normal. They might want to do an ultrasound to take a look at everything and make sure it is okay?:shrug: Did you take a look at the side effects of the medications you are on to see if cramping is one of them?? You can also post a question in the pregnancy first trimester thread and the pregnant ladies are always really nice and will talk to you about what they are experiencing. :thumbup: I hope everything is going to be okay!! :hugs::hugs: Keep us updated with how everything goes!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> All i have in the house is three test and they are digital

Time to take a trip to the store and get a FRER!!!!! :thumbup: Digis aren't as sensitive as FRER, and since you will be testing early you don't want the Digi to give you a false negative. Digis are 50 miu and FRER is like 25 from what I have read.


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH1982 said:


> So I've decided to have a BETA done. It's not something they offer in UK as routine, but because of my history they've said I can have some done to check on progress.
> 
> So my first one will be Friday, depending on the result on Wed! Then i'll have another Monday and was thinking another on the following Friday. Do you think that will give enough of a scope to check the progress?
> 
> I've never, in the past, go a higher BETA than 500odd, it was always at this point that it seemed to stop and drop.

Good luck for when you do your bloods!!! :dust::dust::dust: I don't blame you for wanting to do bloods to put your mind at ease!! I hope that you are going to have a H&H 9 months!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> sweet: you could test today with an early test and it should show. when did you have the trigger??
> 
> JDH: GL wednesday and Friday!! :)
> 
> I am finding it hard to resist to purchase HPTs.. I was just looking on amazon and thinking they will be here wednesday afternoon for thursday am test... hmmm...but I had to leave the site. DH doesnt want me to test but I have to for my own sanity, esp since beta is 11 days away!!

Good luck for when you do test!!!:dust::dust::dust: I hope you get a blazing dark BFP!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

I know when it comes to my 2WW after ET i wont be able to wait either!!! I am a POASA myself!! :haha::blush:


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ughhh I had more AF cramps last night. Couldn't sleep was googling everything. I just have a bad feeling. Plus this is AF routine and she is suppose to be here in 4 days. Perfect timing

Sweet - Don't give up. I was bawling the night before my beta because I was so sure AF was coming. I had been having AF-type cramps for a couple days in advance, and she was due to show up. Then I got a positive. I really wonder if there are any symptoms/lack of symptoms that are a for sure sign of BFP or BFN.


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> I have been getting really really painful cramps today. Not sure if this is normal and the cause of the progesterone vaginal pills or not but I hope so. It's really unbearable at times(Even screaming in pain at times). I feel like they are getting worse too. Can anyone give me any insight on this since this is the first time I've ever taken these pills through the vagina?

Want - Sorry you are feeling so aweful. :( I am taking the Crinone progesterone gel and I think it has really caused some ichy symptoms. I haven't really experineced painful cramps like that though. That sounds terrible. For sure call your doc! :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Welcome to Katherine!

GRATS to First! :hugs: I can definitely see the pink line. 

JDH - Good luck on your upcoming betas!

Michelle - Glad your body is listening up and doing what it is supposed to! Yay for Estradiol increase!

Wanna - Sounds like things are coming along. You are getting so close! I have big sisters and I am way younger than all of my siblings. It is like having three moms! Good, but overwhelming at times. LOL

AFM - Bring on the morning sickness! Feeling some major nasea. And some crazy mood swings. Poor DH has been so patient though! Couldn't ask for a better support.


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies, i will catch up properly with you all tomorrow i am running on empty at the minute:cry: and i had a car accident tonight with my son in the car. we are both fine but he car not so much which is not greaat considering i need it for work and its almost christmas:cry::cry:

on another note, i have my final scan tomorrow at 8.45am and they will tell me when to trigger and what time ER is on wednesday so Fx'd i will have lots of nice follies. i am REALLY nervous about the ER as at my clinic they do no sedate you they give IV morphine and gas and air is optional so im really scared:cry:


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> All i have in the house is three test and they are digital
> 
> Time to take a trip to the store and get a FRER!!!!! :thumbup: Digis aren't as sensitive as FRER, and since you will be testing early you don't want the Digi to give you a false negative. Digis are 50 miu and FRER is like 25 from what I have read.Click to expand...

I agree the First Response Early Result. I've seen them at Target and Walmart in a buy 2 get 1 free! They state that they are as sensitive as 25miu, but I've read that they have to say that is the standard. They are actually much more sensitive than that, and can possibly test as little as 12miu. Sounds to me like you need to take a trip to your nearest big box store and buy some FRER's! Use the digitals later on (like BETA test day). :hug: :dust: I hope this is it!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Sorry I've been MIA for a while.. I just haven'y really had much to say.

I broke out in hives a few days ago from the Lupron, but my Dr doesn't feel that it is severe enough to stop the Lupron, so I'm just taking benadryl to combat the hives. So far its working but now I'm getting horrible headaches. UGH. I only have 8 more full shots of Lupron before I start stimming a week tomorrow. :thumbup: Then I just have to take a little Lupron each day of stims to keep my ovaries from ovulating. So I just keep marking the days off my calendar! 

I also got my stim kit and I separated all my drugs into individual ziploc's so I can throw them into my purse for the day. I have to do the injections between 2-4pm everyday, so yes I'll be at work. So much fun! 

So that is what is up with me..


Ash - I'm so sorry hun.. :hug: Are you going to try again? Let us know how you are doing. I've been exactly where you are now, and I know how much it hurts. :hug:

Where is everyone else in their cycle? I for one can't wait until Nov 26th!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> hey ladies, i will catch up properly with you all tomorrow i am running on empty at the minute:cry: and i had a car accident tonight with my son in the car. we are both fine but he car not so much which is not greaat considering i need it for work and its almost christmas:cry::cry:
> 
> on another note, i have my final scan tomorrow at 8.45am and they will tell me when to trigger and what time ER is on wednesday so Fx'd i will have lots of nice follies. i am REALLY nervous about the ER as at my clinic they do no sedate you they give IV morphine and gas and air is optional so im really scared:cry:

I am so sorry about your accident!!! But I am glad that everyone is safe!! Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck with your ER!! I hope you have lots of healthy eggs!!:dust::dust: I am sure that you will be fine hun, your DR will make sure the process goes smoothly and that you are going to be alright!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question girls .... *Did you girls take your Stimming meds on the day that you did your trigged shot? Was the trigger day the last day you did the Stimming meds or did you do them the next day as well??? I am on the long lupron protocol cycle with Gonal F and Menopur.


----------



## MoBaby

some people do some people dont. i didnt for any of my 3 cycles. it depends on your scan and e2 levels. most likely not though. i took stimms the evening and my u/s showed i was ready to trigger which i did that evening


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> some people do some people dont. i didnt for any of my 3 cycles. it depends on your scan and e2 levels. most likely not though. i took stimms the evening and my u/s showed i was ready to trigger which i did that evening

Okay, thanks for the info!! :flower: It sounds like I am going to have to be patient and see what my ultrasound shows tomorrow. I know they will have to give me instructions for what to do next as well with my injections. 

Did you have to take your lupron on the day of trigger?

I am trying to figure out if I am going to have enough meds or not to make it through Stims, so that is part of the reason why I am asking... but I should know after my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright girls ... so I wanted to say that I'm 2 days past beta, and although I'm really upset that it was negative, I think I'm ready to come back ... I'm still going to have my days but I do miss you girls. I went on on Friday night after the negative beta and had some drinks and played pool with my OH (one of our favorite things to do together) and we had a GREAT time! So, that kind of helped me get over it .. not that it was good to drink but it had been so long since I had been out having a good time because of all of the meds and bloated ness so it felt good. 

wanna - I didn't do any stimming meds the night that I did my trigger because they were worried about over stimming me since my e2 was around 6000. I think everyone is different!

sweet - fingers crossed for you girl! I really hope you get your bfp! You deserve it and it would be amazing if you don't have to go through the IVF again! 

Mo - i really hope your beta comes back positive also and you can stop going through all of this craziness! 

ali - thank you and I know a lot of women go through IVF more than once but it's very disheartening when it doesn't work the first time ... :\ I'll be going through another IVF in december or the beginning of January. I can't wait honestly! I want to see what my doctor is going to do differently and just what's going to happen. I will NOT be researching about IVF successes this time around and I will also NOT be testing pre beta! :) 

I know I missed people but I have been MIA and will just catch up as the day go on. I am thinking of all of you and really wish the best for all of you :hugs: 

Thank all of you again for your support and understanding through my ... rough time.


----------



## MoBaby

wanna: i did my morning dose of lupron. (well last cycle i took a very low dose of lupron twice daily)... they may have you trigger with it depending on the e2 levels, but usually just take the hcg.

welcome back ash! i hope the next cycle is it. i am scared right now! im only 2dp6dt and cant wait to test.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I have my FX'd for you and I really hope you get your bfp! I will be thinking of you! Are you going to be testing early?


----------



## MoBaby

well, dh doesnt want me to but i just broke down and ordered hpts from amazon and they will arrive wednesday pm so probably use the wondfo then and frer or answer thurs/friday..very nervous! no symptoms yet except i keep getting hungry on/off and a headache.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Alright girls ... so I wanted to say that I'm 2 days past beta, and although I'm really upset that it was negative, I think I'm ready to come back ... I'm still going to have my days but I do miss you girls. I went on on Friday night after the negative beta and had some drinks and played pool with my OH (one of our favorite things to do together) and we had a GREAT time! So, that kind of helped me get over it .. not that it was good to drink but it had been so long since I had been out having a good time because of all of the meds and bloated ness so it felt good.
> 
> wanna - I didn't do any stimming meds the night that I did my trigger because they were worried about over stimming me since my e2 was around 6000. I think everyone is different!
> 
> sweet - fingers crossed for you girl! I really hope you get your bfp! You deserve it and it would be amazing if you don't have to go through the IVF again!
> 
> Mo - i really hope your beta comes back positive also and you can stop going through all of this craziness!
> 
> ali - thank you and I know a lot of women go through IVF more than once but it's very disheartening when it doesn't work the first time ... :\ I'll be going through another IVF in december or the beginning of January. I can't wait honestly! I want to see what my doctor is going to do differently and just what's going to happen. I will NOT be researching about IVF successes this time around and I will also NOT be testing pre beta! :)
> 
> I know I missed people but I have been MIA and will just catch up as the day go on. I am thinking of all of you and really wish the best for all of you :hugs:
> 
> Thank all of you again for your support and understanding through my ... rough time.

I am glad you are back hun!!! We all missed you!!! :hugs::hugs: I can completely understand needing a break though. I have had to take several breaks over my LTTC journey over these last 3 years!! Going through an IVF cycle really takes a toll on you both emotionally and phsyically. I am glad that you and your OH had a good time together and that you were able to get your mind off of things. :hugs:

Good luck for your next IVF cycle hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:

One other quick question,Even though you stopped Stims, Did you do your lupron injection on the day of your trigger and the day after? I know the lupron keeps the eggs in place so you dont ovulate to soon and loose your eggs before the ER.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> wanna: i did my morning dose of lupron. (well last cycle i took a very low dose of lupron twice daily)... they may have you trigger with it depending on the e2 levels, but usually just take the hcg.
> 
> welcome back ash! i hope the next cycle is it. i am scared right now! im only 2dp6dt and cant wait to test.

Thanks for this info hun!!! :thumbup: Tomorrow after my appointment I should know what my next injections and when trigger will be... etc...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, the day of the trigger I was instructed not to take any meds. I still have two vials of follistim and lupron left. Do you take your meds in the morning? Good luck tomorrow I hope everything goes well.

Mo, I have a good feeling about you. Good luck on Wednesday.

Ash, I'm so glad you are back. We all missed you. I'm so happy you are looking forward to your new cycle. It sounds like you had a great time with your OH.

Alicatt, I'm sorry you broke out in hives. You are not too far out from staring your meds. Fx for you.

Want, I'm sorry about the cramping. Just today I started cramping. I hope everything goes well and your cramping stops.


----------



## MoBaby

happy when did you test?? and any symptoms before positive hpt??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I tested at 6dp5dt. My only symptoms were like a stabbing feeling in my breast and cramping around 3dp5dt. I did have major hot flashes too which got me thinking that maybe I was pregnant.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna, the day of the trigger I was instructed not to take any meds. I still have two vials of follistim and lupron left. Do you take your meds in the morning? Good luck tomorrow I hope everything goes well.

Thanks for the info Happy. I have been doing my injections with my sister helping me every day around 12, so I was a little worried because my DR apointment isn't until 1:30 tomorrow and I was worried about delaying my meds until later in the day because I normally take them around 12 every day. I have an hour drive to get to the DR's office as well. I am worried about my eggs being released too soon if I don't take my meds until later in the day. I am going to call my DR's office first thing in the morning to see if I need to do my normal injections tomorrow at my usual time or if they think I might need to do the trigger shot tomorrow instead based on my ultrasound. :wacko:

I can tell that my body should be ovulating soon because I got the clear cervical mucus today and I have been feeling ovulation type cramps so I am getting nervous my eggs will leave the gates early.


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi to all! I've been lurking while I'm waiting for things to start up with me. 

Ali, I had the same issue with lupron. I broke out in nasty hives. My dr. eventually just had me stop it all together. That's why I was very glad to hear I wouldn't be on it this cycle. 

Ash, glad you are back. :hugs: I hope you get some answers at your follow up. 

As for me, tomorrow marks 1 week until I stop BC. I also have my hysteroscopy tomorrow. Then stims start on the 30th!!!!


Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## want2conceive

JDH - Good Luck This Week! :dust:


Sweet - Can't wait to hear your good news!:dust:


Wanna & Whisper - thanks for your response. Doc said it's normal because of the suppositories. I just wish it didn't hurt so much. Also, felt some nausea last couple days. ugh. I will try posting in one of those 1st trimester threads


Tcmc - Sorry about your car accident. Glad you and your son are ok.


Ash - Welcome back! We went through something simular with our 1st IVF because we had the first beta comeback positive and then the 2nd one was negative. I know what you are feeling hun. It's good that you cameback to the group because our support will help you move forward. :hugs:


Happy - Thanks! I hope your cramps aren't as bad as mine have been. 


Lucie - Glad you decided to stop lurking, lol. Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## tcmc

Hi ladies. I am sittin in the fertility clinic now waiting tO be called in for my scan. They will also be telling me when to trigger! My nerves are really setting in now stomach is doing back flips and have had to run to the bathroom alot TMI lol will let u all know wot happens


----------



## tcmc

Well girls I had a final count and I have a total of 14 follicles 8 on the left and 6 on the right  I am doing my trigger injection tonight at 10pm and ER is set for 10am on wednesday!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay tcmc!!!

Okay girls... I dunno what to do... I don't have my hpts yet but I decide to use an opk since yesterday... Did one am them pm... This is the cb digital.. Line was darker in pm (although I know you are not supposed to read the lines) then this am I just did one and I was not expecting this but it's freaking positive.... I got a smiley... Maybe I'm reading into this too much but Its giving me some hope.... Should I run to the store and take a hpt on my way to work?? Id probably look like a crazy lady right?? Lol :) in getting a little excited!


----------



## Em260

Mo - that sounds really promising!! I would get a test but I am a crazy poas type person. 

Wanna - I was instructed not to take meds the morning I ended up triggering. I went in for b/w and u/s and then the nurse called in the afternoon and said to trigger that night. It was kind of a bummer because I had just purchased another Gonal-f pen because I thought I would be stimming for one more day. So definitely wait if you can before you order more meds. You are getting so close! 

Ash - welcome back! We've missed you! Glad you had fun over the weekend with OH. 

tcmc - yay for triggering!!

Lucie - good luck with your hysteroscopy today!


----------



## MoBaby

Okay OMG OMG OMG OMG

Is this for real??? No Hcg shot so it's freaking real!! Right?? Omg!!

https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg


----------



## JDH1982

So, 12dp2dt or 14dpo today and I couldn't wait any longer, figured it may show something on a FRER by now if it's going to. (I've got my digi for Friday that i'm going to keep till then.)

Well, guess who got her :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

I'm so over the moon at the mo and on :cloud9:

I know it's early with my history, but i'm just praying for super sticky babies and hope my meds are like glue :haha:

I have attached my beautiful 2 pink lines for you to see :happydance:

I hope they're both in there :baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0462.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JDH1982

Mo - We posted at the same time lol Yes that's real!! How exciting - 2 BFP's in the space of 5 mins

Yay - I love this thread, it's so lucky xx


----------



## MoBaby

Omg!! Congrats!! Yippie!! We are preggo!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mo and JDH. 2 :bfp: this morning!!!!!

So, so very happy for you both!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Em260

Yayyyyyy!!!! Congrats Mo and JDH!!! :happydance::happydance:

How cool you posted at the same time!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks, I think i'm in shock.
Congrats Mo too x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats MO and JDH!


----------



## MoBaby

Me too jdh!! I wasn't expecting 2 lines yet! I told myself before I dunked the stick that it's prob negative but it's early so don't worry... Line came up in like 30 seconds!! I've never had that before!! This thread is amazing!! I love my dr! :)


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks guys! My ticker's up already! Decided i'm going to enjoy and relish every minute and just pray it lasts to term.

Looking forward to hearing my BETA number on Friday now x


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Okay OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Is this for real??? No Hcg shot so it's freaking real!! Right?? Omg!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg

WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! That is awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Me too jdh!! I wasn't expecting 2 lines yet! I told myself before I dunked the stick that it's prob negative but it's early so don't worry... Line came up in like 30 seconds!! I've never had that before!! This thread is amazing!! I love my dr! :)

So exciting!! You and Happybunny have given me so much hope since I'll be doing a FET eventually too. I'm planning to do a single embryo transfer as well :). Congrats Mo!!


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH1982 said:


> So, 12dp2dt or 14dpo today and I couldn't wait any longer, figured it may show something on a FRER by now if it's going to. (I've got my digi for Friday that i'm going to keep till then.)
> 
> Well, guess who got her :bfp: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so over the moon at the mo and on :cloud9:
> 
> I know it's early with my history, but i'm just praying for super sticky babies and hope my meds are like glue :haha:
> 
> I have attached my beautiful 2 pink lines for you to see :happydance:
> 
> I hope they're both in there :baby::baby:

YIIIIPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! What wonderful news!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

2 BFP's in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully all of you girl's good luck will rub off of me!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> Well girls I had a final count and I have a total of 14 follicles 8 on the left and 6 on the right  I am doing my trigger injection tonight at 10pm and ER is set for 10am on wednesday!!

That is great news hun!!! Everything is looking great!! I hope you have lots of healthy eggs for your ER!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust:

I am on almost the same schedule as you right now and I might have my ER anywhere from Wed - Friday of this week is when they will most likely do it!!:thumbup:


----------



## tcmc

OMG!! CONGRATULATIONS jdh and mo:happydance::happydance::hugs: so so happy for you both!

i hope this thread is as lucky for me as it has been for you:hugs:

thank you all for you support i really hope most of the follicles have nice strong eggs in them i hope i get a good number its all so nerve wrecking!!

so something strange that did happen im hoping its a good omen:haha: i was talking to the Dr and discovered that he was actually the surgeon that came in and done my emergency C-section when i had my son 9 years ago!!


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> Okay OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Is this for real??? No Hcg shot so it's freaking real!! Right?? Omg!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg


YAY!!!!! CONGRATS Mo!!! So happy for you :baby::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## holdontohope

JDH1982 said:


> So, 12dp2dt or 14dpo today and I couldn't wait any longer, figured it may show something on a FRER by now if it's going to. (I've got my digi for Friday that i'm going to keep till then.)
> 
> Well, guess who got her :bfp: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so over the moon at the mo and on :cloud9:
> 
> I know it's early with my history, but i'm just praying for super sticky babies and hope my meds are like glue :haha:
> 
> I have attached my beautiful 2 pink lines for you to see :happydance:
> 
> I hope they're both in there :baby::baby:

CONGRATS JDH!!!!! So excited for you!! :baby::baby::yipee::yipee:


----------



## holdontohope

FirstTry said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I jammed my finger in a car door, so I can't type. But I'm reading and "thanking" all your updates :hugs:
> 
> Finger update: DH made me a splint out of q-tips. So sweet :) Going to urgent care in the morning.
> 
> Testing update: DH even agreed that there is a second line on my 3am test!!! We are cautiously optimistic. It's 6dp5dt, so still a big chance of it not sticking. Either way, I can't sleep. We've never had a second line before. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=517037&d=1353234117Click to expand...

OMG!!! CONGRATS First!!!:baby::yellow::holly::flower:


----------



## holdontohope

I am absent for 1 weekend!! And 3 :bfp::baby::baby::baby::crib::yellow::oneofeach::yipee::friends::wohoo::bunny::holly::xmas4::xmas12::dust:

Who is next to test? Who is next for ET? Who is next for ER? 

I took my last bcp on sat night:happydance: Expecting AF any day now! :thumbup: Starting stimms 8 days!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats to the BFPs!!! :) 


Had my hysteroscopy, and it was fine. Apparently the opening of my cervix is pretty small and the Dr. had a LOT of trouble getting through. That was the worst part of the whole procedure. He had to try a couple different tools until he was finally able to get through. Once that was done, there was no pain at all. He also said everything looks good!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats ladies I'm soooo excited!!!

Did you all have any symptoms?? You know I'm a symptom person lol. Prob cause I never have any lol.

Tcmc that's great! You have a lot


Okkkkkk so situation I only have digis in my house I would go buy the others that I like but live 20 min from a store gas station etc sooo I have been testing with them since fri. Well of course fri I got a "yes" sign and I tested sat sun with the first response digitals and they all said "yes" well my friend gave me a clear blue easy digital test so I decided to test with that today and it said "pregnant" welllllll I'm not sure about these test or anything because never taken them and I'm hoping the 2500 units from Wednesday is out of my system ( I mean I haven't really done a lot so afraid it's still there) anyway I don't feel as its real due to AF cramping and I don't have ANY sore bb and still afraid it's yes hcg shot lingering around. Need some opinions thanks ladies


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats to the BFPs!!! :)
> 
> 
> Had my hysteroscopy, and it was fine. Apparently the opening of my cervix is pretty small and the Dr. had a LOT of trouble getting through. That was the worst part of the whole procedure. He had to try a couple different tools until he was finally able to get through. Once that was done, there was no pain at all. He also said everything looks good!

That's exactly what use to happen to me allllll te time!! Feels like my cervix is at my knees. But after the lap he "really" stretched it when I was under and I don't feel a thing anymore. He said I have the cervix of Someone who ha had a baby lol


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, JDH and Mo!!!! :happydance:

Sweetness, I'm guessing it's a real :bfp: but you're smart to be cautious.

This thread is magical!

:wohoo:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

OMG!!!!:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee: Huge congratulations Mo & JDH!! You guys did it! I am so excited for you! I knew it! 

Sweetness, You are next!


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Congrats ladies I'm soooo excited!!!
> 
> Did you all have any symptoms?? You know I'm a symptom person lol. Prob cause I never have any lol.
> 
> Tcmc that's great! You have a lot
> 
> 
> Okkkkkk so situation I only have digis in my house I would go buy the others that I like but live 20 min from a store gas station etc sooo I have been testing with them since fri. Well of course fri I got a "yes" sign and I tested sat sun with the first response digitals and they all said "yes" well my friend gave me a clear blue easy digital test so I decided to test with that today and it said "pregnant" welllllll I'm not sure about these test or anything because never taken them and I'm hoping the 2500 units from Wednesday is out of my system ( I mean I haven't really done a lot so afraid it's still there) anyway I don't feel as its real due to AF cramping and I don't have ANY sore bb and still afraid it's yes hcg shot lingering around. Need some opinions thanks ladies

yay!!! I don't know anything about hcg shot and how long it stays in your system :shrug: But I have my fingers crossed for you!! Everything sounds good! :flower:


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> Alright girls ... so I wanted to say that I'm 2 days past beta, and although I'm really upset that it was negative, I think I'm ready to come back ... I'm still going to have my days but I do miss you girls. I went on on Friday night after the negative beta and had some drinks and played pool with my OH (one of our favorite things to do together) and we had a GREAT time! So, that kind of helped me get over it .. not that it was good to drink but it had been so long since I had been out having a good time because of all of the meds and bloated ness so it felt good.
> 
> I know I missed people but I have been MIA and will just catch up as the day go on. I am thinking of all of you and really wish the best for all of you :hugs:
> 
> Thank all of you again for your support and understanding through my ... rough time.

I am glad you are back Ash:kiss::flower::hugs: Pool and drinks sound wonderful! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks everyone, that means a lot. Other than DH you guys are the only ones that know. We're still going to wait until OTD to tell others that know. We kind of like that it's our secret for a while!

But I had to tell you guys, you ladies are my rock and sometimes I wonder if I would get through it without you lot. It really is true that unless you're going through it, you have no idea what it's like.

So thank you.

Here's to us spending the next 8 months sharing things and helping each other out xx

Sweet - you're right to be cautious, but I think the trigger would be out by now. Test again Wed and then after a week it will def be out of your system xx


----------



## cali_kt

Trophy- Lots of luck on your ER!

First, Mo & JDH- Woohooo! :happydance: :happydance: Great news!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: Very happy for you! Beautiful pink lines!!! Yay for all these :bfp:s!!!!!

Mo & Em: I am also a runner but plan on stopping for IVF. I just don't want to risk anything. It is sad to stop though.

TCMC: Glad you and your son are okay! Good luck at your ER!!!

Ali- That sounds horrible.:nope: Glad you are able to push through but it sounds so uncomfortable! 8 more..you can do it!!!

Ash- Sounds like you are doing much better...you're very strong person!!

Sweetness- Hope this is it for you!!!!!!!! Crossing fingers and toes for you!!! :thumbup:

Lucie- Lots of luck to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my ultrasound and bloods this afternoon. Everything looks great!!! I still have at least 14 follicles, but the nurse didn't measure them all and she said that one ovary has 8 to 10 follicles on it and the other has at least 6, so I have anywhere from 14 to 16 follicles total, so I should have a minimum of 14 eggs for my retrival but I have a feeling there will be a couple of extra. I have also heard that sometimes one follicles can have 2 eggs in it, so you never know what the final egg count will be. 

The nurse measured my uterus and my endometrium lining and it still looks good, the lining is stll nice and thick. :thumbup:

They did my blood work as well. I am waiting on the results since they haven't been posted yet online. 

So I am going to be doing my HCG trigger tonight at midnight with my sister and my egg retrival will be Wednesday at 11:15 am, and DH can be in the room with me for the retrival. :thumbup: He will give his :spermy: sample same day. They do it uner anathesia but I wont have to be intabated or anything,I guess it is a light anathesia, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:

I am feeling okay but my belly is bloated because my ovaries are so big, and my belly is soar from my injections. Lastnight it was hard to sleep on my sides because my ovaries are tender so it was hard to get comfortable to sleep. I have been really sleepy as well from the meds. My breasts are soar and tender also.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Great news wanna! I hope you have tons of eggs on Wednesday. So did you end up taking your meds today? I know you were going to call the clinic and find out. Is your Dr doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Great news wanna! I hope you have tons of eggs on Wednesday. So did you end up taking your meds today? I know you were going to call the clinic and find out. Is your Dr doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Thanks Happy!!:flower:

I called the nurse line this morning before the appointment and explained my situation and she told me to go ahead and do my injections, so I did my normal injections at my standard time of 12 before I went in for my apointment.

I ended up wasting $278 bucks for a 300 Gonal F pen that I didn't end up needing for injections tomorrow and I have one 75 vial of Menopur left over as well. Today was day 9 of stimulating meds. I didn't have a choice though because I had no way to know if I was going to need more meds or not and if I didn't order them before today than they wouldn't of arrived on time. :dohh: I won't have any more injections for stims moving forward though, just my trigger tonight. 

My clinic does 3 day and 5 day transfers, it all just depends on how many embryos I have and how they are growing. If they look good and there is a good amount of them than they will go to day 5, but if they look like they aren't doing so well, he will only go to day 3. So time will tell. :thumbup:


----------



## tcmc

wannabeprego said:


> I had my ultrasound and bloods this afternoon. Everything looks great!!! I still have at least 14 follicles, but the nurse didn't measure them all and she said that one ovary has 8 to 10 follicles on it and the other has at least 6, so I have anywhere from 14 to 16 follicles total, so I should have a minimum of 14 eggs for my retrival but I have a feeling there will be a couple of extra. I have also heard that sometimes one follicles can have 2 eggs in it, so you never know what the final egg count will be.
> 
> The nurse measured my uterus and my endometrium lining and it still looks good, the lining is stll nice and thick. :thumbup:
> 
> They did my blood work as well. I am waiting on the results since they haven't been posted yet online.
> 
> So I am going to be doing my HCG trigger tonight at midnight with my sister and my egg retrival will be Wednesday at 11:15 am, and DH can be in the room with me for the retrival. :thumbup: He will give his :spermy: sample same day. They do it uner anathesia but I wont have to be intabated or anything,I guess it is a light anathesia, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am feeling okay but my belly is bloated because my ovaries are so big, and my belly is soar from my injections. Lastnight it was hard to sleep on my sides because my ovaries are tender so it was hard to get comfortable to sleep. I have been really sleepy as well from the meds. My breasts are soar and tender also.

YAY!! for trigger wanna!:happydance::happydance: we are having ER on the same day then  GL and i hope it all goes well for you. :hugs: you are so lucky u get sedatedi only get iv painkillers:cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound and bloods this afternoon. Everything looks great!!! I still have at least 14 follicles, but the nurse didn't measure them all and she said that one ovary has 8 to 10 follicles on it and the other has at least 6, so I have anywhere from 14 to 16 follicles total, so I should have a minimum of 14 eggs for my retrival but I have a feeling there will be a couple of extra. I have also heard that sometimes one follicles can have 2 eggs in it, so you never know what the final egg count will be.
> 
> The nurse measured my uterus and my endometrium lining and it still looks good, the lining is stll nice and thick. :thumbup:
> 
> They did my blood work as well. I am waiting on the results since they haven't been posted yet online.
> 
> So I am going to be doing my HCG trigger tonight at midnight with my sister and my egg retrival will be Wednesday at 11:15 am, and DH can be in the room with me for the retrival. :thumbup: He will give his :spermy: sample same day. They do it uner anathesia but I wont have to be intabated or anything,I guess it is a light anathesia, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am feeling okay but my belly is bloated because my ovaries are so big, and my belly is soar from my injections. Lastnight it was hard to sleep on my sides because my ovaries are tender so it was hard to get comfortable to sleep. I have been really sleepy as well from the meds. My breasts are soar and tender also.
> 
> YAY!! for trigger wanna!:happydance::happydance: we are having ER on the same day then  GL and i hope it all goes well for you. :hugs: you are so lucky u get sedatedi only get iv painkillers:cry:Click to expand...

Thanks!!:flower:

Good luck to you too!!! :dust::dust::dust: That is pretty neat that we are on the same schedule for the ER!!:thumbup:I will be thinking of you Wednesday hoping for the best!!! :hugs:

Do they sedate you for the procedure in addition to the pain killers, even though you aren't getting anathesia?:shrug: They should numb you from the waste down so you don't feel anything I would think, even if you are awake?? I am sure everthing will be okay though hun, I am sure that your DR's office has done this procedure a million times so you will be in good hands. Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay wanna!! You and tcmc are cycle buddies!!


----------



## tcmc

wannabeprego said:


> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound and bloods this afternoon. Everything looks great!!! I still have at least 14 follicles, but the nurse didn't measure them all and she said that one ovary has 8 to 10 follicles on it and the other has at least 6, so I have anywhere from 14 to 16 follicles total, so I should have a minimum of 14 eggs for my retrival but I have a feeling there will be a couple of extra. I have also heard that sometimes one follicles can have 2 eggs in it, so you never know what the final egg count will be.
> 
> The nurse measured my uterus and my endometrium lining and it still looks good, the lining is stll nice and thick. :thumbup:
> 
> They did my blood work as well. I am waiting on the results since they haven't been posted yet online.
> 
> So I am going to be doing my HCG trigger tonight at midnight with my sister and my egg retrival will be Wednesday at 11:15 am, and DH can be in the room with me for the retrival. :thumbup: He will give his :spermy: sample same day. They do it uner anathesia but I wont have to be intabated or anything,I guess it is a light anathesia, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am feeling okay but my belly is bloated because my ovaries are so big, and my belly is soar from my injections. Lastnight it was hard to sleep on my sides because my ovaries are tender so it was hard to get comfortable to sleep. I have been really sleepy as well from the meds. My breasts are soar and tender also.
> 
> YAY!! for trigger wanna!:happydance::happydance: we are having ER on the same day then  GL and i hope it all goes well for you. :hugs: you are so lucky u get sedatedi only get iv painkillers:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!:flower:
> 
> Good luck to you too!!! :dust::dust::dust: That is pretty neat that we are on the same schedule for the ER!!:thumbup:I will be thinking of you Wednesday hoping for the best!!! :hugs:
> 
> Do they sedate you for the procedure in addition to the pain killers, even though you aren't getting anathesia?:shrug: They should numb you from the waste down so you don't feel anything I would think, even if you are awake?? I am sure everthing will be okay though hun, I am sure that your DR's office has done this procedure a million times so you will be in good hands. Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

NOOO!! all i get is iv morphine and gas and air if i want it but no sedation and no numbing!!:cry::cry: im sure it will be fine but i can just about stick getting a smear test done:haha: i had a biopsy taken down there before because of abnormal tests and could hardly stay on the bed and cried the whole time:cry: i know this is different cos they arent cutting anything away but still its one seriously large needle going in one seriously sensitive place:haha: i was hoping to get to :sleep: the whole way through:haha:


----------



## tcmc

so thats it now ladies. i done my trigger shot 30 mins ago.:happydance: it stung a bit but DH gave me a great big kiss and cuddle and told me he is so proud of how i have coped with all of this and of course i:cry: like a :baby::haha: but yay!!in 36 hours its finally EC time:happydance: hard to believe its here already! these last cpl of weeks have flown by. just a shame the 2WW wouldnt go by just as quickly:haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tcmc, Did you inject Ovidrel or the HCG for your trigger shot? I have the HCG injection, the 10,000 that is the white powder that you mix with the clear liquid and I have to wait until midnight tonight to do the injection. Did you do your trigger in your belly or in your rump?? Mine has to be done in my belly. My sister is going to do it for me though so I am going to have to wake her up to do it for me. LOL.. :haha:


----------



## tcmc

wannabeprego said:


> @Tcmc, Did you inject Ovidrel or the HCG for your trigger shot? I have the HCG injection, the 10,000 that is the white powder that you mix with the clear liquid and I have to wait until midnight tonight to do the injection. Did you do your trigger in your belly or in your rump?? Mine has to be done in my belly. My sister is going to do it for me though so I am going to have to wake her up to do it for me. LOL.. :haha:

I done 250 micrograms of Ovitrelle subcut in my belly. i done it myself while DH watched and asked a hundred times Is it sore? Does it hurt?:haha: It was a bit stingy but nothing to complain about. i am just glad i got away with not having to do any intra muscular injections PHEW!! thats actually the last shot i will do as after transfer i will be using vaginal pessaries:hugs: 

hope ur trigger goes well and tell ur sister not to stick u too hard for waking her up:haha::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tcmc, I am glad your injection went well. The HCG trigger will be my last injection as well!! :thumbup: After the ER I will be doing vaginal progesterone cream inserts, along with estraidol pills that get inserted vaginally and I will be taking an oral baby aspirin as well, so I think things will get easier once we survive the ER!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

So I just checked my lab results for my estrogen and it was at 5,303!!!! Woah!!! Is that too high? Does anyone know?? :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wanna - mine was around that and i was at risk for OHSS but all you can really do it drink a lot of gatorade/pedialite (sp?) and eat lots of protein ... eggs, chicken, etc. My doctor also put me on dostinex to ward of OHSS ... so idk if you maybe want to bring that up to your doctor but best of luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> Wanna - mine was around that and i was at risk for OHSS but all you can really do it drink a lot of gatorade/pedialite (sp?) and eat lots of protein ... eggs, chicken, etc. My doctor also put me on dostinex to ward of OHSS ... so idk if you maybe want to bring that up to your doctor but best of luck!

Eeeeekkkk..... Thanks, I might give the DR's office a call tomorrow and see if they feel like the estrogen level is a problem or not. I have been drinking gatorade and drinking alot of water. I have also been eating a good amount of protein so hopefully that will ward off the OHSS!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Mobaby & JDH - Congrat's girls! Happy & healthy 9 months to both of you!


Tcmc - Good Luck on Wed! Funny coincidence about your doc. I hope it brings you luck! :dust:


Wanna - Good Luck on Wed girl! :dust:


Lucie - Glad everything went ok and looks good! :dust:

Sweet - Everyone is different in terms of symptoms. You are PUPO girl, and everything is looking good right now. I could mail you a pregnancy test but you probably won't want to wait that long. How many days has it been since your ET? Btw, my breasts being sore didn't start until after beta test. :dust:


Hold - MIA for a week? How many pages did you have to catch up on, like 60 right? Lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- I'm 6dp5dt I went and got some test just will see...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna and tmc that's awesome you guys will have ET before you know it!!


----------



## MoBaby

wanna: that is high. Here is a great journal article: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/6/1140.full

I do think you are at risk espically since your e2 will be much higher at retrieval, so make sure you are staying hydrated and doing what ash said. call your doctor and discuss it tomorrow. If any signs of ohss, then i would postpone the transfer because it can affect implantation and make you even sicker if they do. But I think you will do fine :)


----------



## MoBaby

sweet!! I can wait!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:dance: Congratulations, Mo and JDH!!! 2 BFPs at once! This is crazy! 

Sweetness- I bet your is a :bfp: as well!

tcmc- I bet the Dr wouldn't do the procedure without anesthesia if it was a problem. Morphine makes me loopy, I bet you won't care what's happening. :hugs:

Wanna- I hope everything is ok. I know nothing about what our levels are supposed to be, so I can't help there. I feel like my Dr tells me the bare minimum information. Of course, I'm not asking about everything either.

Ash- I'm so glad to see you back on here. I hope the next cycle is your BFP. You certainly deserve it. :hug: 

AFM- I went to the Dr for my baseline u/s today and for the first time in 2 years and what seems like 100 ultrasounds, I have a cyst! I was so bummed. Dr. has me adding another shot to stop it from growing and hopefully it doesn't delay the cycle. So I start Lupron on Friday and do one ganarelix (sp?) on Sat. This was a rough morning because DH could not go with me. Little things were really getting to me. I was in traffic for an hour (not unusual for Honolulu, but still crappy), Dr was kinda rough/rushed with my u/s and a culture that the lab forgot to do so I had to re-do, the nurse forgot to show me how to do the belly injection for the ganarelix, and then we both forgot that I needed more BCP and a sharps container. So I left the office, went to the lab, went back to the office to ask for BCP Rx and container, then went to the pharmacy and finally left about 2 hours after my appt time. It was just overwhelming. I never did find out how to do the belly injection. I'll call the nurse later. :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

lotus that sounds like an exhausting day!! sorry about the cyst!! UGH!! why do our bodies do things like that to us??

the belly injection is super simple. Just find a little belly fat to the left or right of belly button, maybe an inch or so, and clean it, squeeze it up, then inject the medicine into the spot at 90deg angle. Then once its in, let skin go and take needle out :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Great news wanna! I hope you have tons of eggs on Wednesday. So did you end up taking your meds today? I know you were going to call the clinic and find out. Is your Dr doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> Thanks Happy!!:flower:
> 
> I called the nurse line this morning before the appointment and explained my situation and she told me to go ahead and do my injections, so I did my normal injections at my standard time of 12 before I went in for my apointment.
> 
> I ended up wasting $278 bucks for a 300 Gonal F pen that I didn't end up needing for injections tomorrow and I have one 75 vial of Menopur left over as well. Today was day 9 of stimulating meds. I didn't have a choice though because I had no way to know if I was going to need more meds or not and if I didn't order them before today than they wouldn't of arrived on time. :dohh: I won't have any more injections for stims moving forward though, just my trigger tonight.
> 
> My clinic does 3 day and 5 day transfers, it all just depends on how many embryos I have and how they are growing. If they look good and there is a good amount of them than they will go to day 5, but if they look like they aren't doing so well, he will only go to day 3. So time will tell. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well I hope they all grow nicely and you get your 5dt. Did you prepare yourself with some hpt's?


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> lotus that sounds like an exhausting day!! sorry about the cyst!! UGH!! why do our bodies do things like that to us??
> 
> the belly injection is super simple. Just fine a little belly fat to the left or right of belly button, maybe an inch of so, and clean it, squeeze it up, then inject the medicine into the spot at 90deg angle. Then once its in, let skin go and take needle out :)

Thank you so much for the belly injection lesson. Do you stand or sit while you do the injection?


----------



## MoBaby

I usually stand (helps me brace for it!), but you could sit. Either way is fine. And belly shots dont really hurt at all (Except menopur :))


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo, I love the ticker!

Lotus, I'm sorry about the cyst. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> wanna: that is high. Here is a great journal article: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/6/1140.full
> 
> I do think you are at risk espically since your e2 will be much higher at retrieval, so make sure you are staying hydrated and doing what ash said. call your doctor and discuss it tomorrow. If any signs of ohss, then i would postpone the transfer because it can affect implantation and make you even sicker if they do. But I think you will do fine :)

Thanks for the article!!:thumbup: Although now I am feeling kind of freaked out! It looks like me doing the HCG trigger tonight is going to make things even worse!! EEEeekkkk... ugghhh.... :wacko: It looks like injecting HCG just adds to the chances of developing OHSS even more.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, i am sorry about the cyst and that today was such a ruff day. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope the cyst stays small and doesn't cause any problems with your IVF cycle moving foward. You tube is a great resource for learning how to do injections. I used it to figure out my injections. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Great news wanna! I hope you have tons of eggs on Wednesday. So did you end up taking your meds today? I know you were going to call the clinic and find out. Is your Dr doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> Thanks Happy!!:flower:
> 
> I called the nurse line this morning before the appointment and explained my situation and she told me to go ahead and do my injections, so I did my normal injections at my standard time of 12 before I went in for my apointment.
> 
> I ended up wasting $278 bucks for a 300 Gonal F pen that I didn't end up needing for injections tomorrow and I have one 75 vial of Menopur left over as well. Today was day 9 of stimulating meds. I didn't have a choice though because I had no way to know if I was going to need more meds or not and if I didn't order them before today than they wouldn't of arrived on time. :dohh: I won't have any more injections for stims moving forward though, just my trigger tonight.
> 
> My clinic does 3 day and 5 day transfers, it all just depends on how many embryos I have and how they are growing. If they look good and there is a good amount of them than they will go to day 5, but if they look like they aren't doing so well, he will only go to day 3. So time will tell. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope they all grow nicely and you get your 5dt. Did you prepare yourself with some hpt's?Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! :flower:

I have some left over IC's from last months cycle, a few dollar store tests, a couple of midsteam ones and one Answer test strip one. However I might buy some more, maybe some FRER!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

So, I am kind of annoyed because I am realizing that I didn't need to do any of my injections for today for Stims, lupron, gonal F and the menopur. I am sure it contributed to my estrogen level going through the roof today. But when I called the nurse line at my DR's office she said to go ahead and do my injections like normal. :dohh: 

Do you girls think it will affect anything? Today is day 9 of stims meds and I do my trigger tonight at midnight. I wont do anymore injections after this though. I am assuming that it will just make my follicles bigger and maybe a few more eggs, but I dont think it will do anything to harm my eggs for the ER though?? :shrug: I m just feeling so paranoid worrying something will go wrong... :wacko::wacko:

On a more positive note they posted my endometrium lining thickness of my uterus on the lab results and it measured at 10.2 in my last appointment and the nurse said that was good so I think everything is looking good so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> So, I am kind of annoyed because I am realizing that I didn't need to do any of my injections for today for Stims, lupron, gonal F and the menopur. I am sure it contributed to my estrogen level going through the roof today. But when I called the nurse line at my DR's office she said to go ahead and do my injections like normal. :dohh:
> 
> Do you girls think it will affect anything? Today is day 9 of stims meds and I do my trigger tonight at midnight. I wont do anymore injections after this though. I am assuming that it will just make my follicles bigger and maybe a few more eggs, but I dont think it will do anything to harm my eggs for the ER though?? :shrug: I m just feeling so paranoid worrying something will go wrong... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> On a more positive note they posted my endometrium lining thickness of my uterus on the lab results and it measured at 10.2 in my last appointment and the nurse said that was good so I think everything is looking good so far. :thumbup:

Wanna - I did all of my meds as usual the day of trigger. If that is what she told you to do, then I'm sure you did the right thing! Don't worry!


----------



## Whisper82

So had my ultrasound today! 


Spoiler
So freakin' excited!!!! So here is my first pic
That is "Baby A." But there is also
Baby B!!!!! :happydance: 
Both look about the same size and such. Doc says there is a 90% chance of both sticking!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> So, I am kind of annoyed because I am realizing that I didn't need to do any of my injections for today for Stims, lupron, gonal F and the menopur. I am sure it contributed to my estrogen level going through the roof today. But when I called the nurse line at my DR's office she said to go ahead and do my injections like normal. :dohh:
> 
> Do you girls think it will affect anything? Today is day 9 of stims meds and I do my trigger tonight at midnight. I wont do anymore injections after this though. I am assuming that it will just make my follicles bigger and maybe a few more eggs, but I dont think it will do anything to harm my eggs for the ER though?? :shrug: I m just feeling so paranoid worrying something will go wrong... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> On a more positive note they posted my endometrium lining thickness of my uterus on the lab results and it measured at 10.2 in my last appointment and the nurse said that was good so I think everything is looking good so far. :thumbup:
> 
> Wanna - I did all of my meds as usual the day of trigger. If that is what she told you to do, then I'm sure you did the right thing! Don't worry!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the info hun!!! :hugs: That makes me feel so much better to know everything went forward okay with you on Stim meds the day of your trigger!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

knew it whisper!! congrats!!


----------



## want2conceive

Lotus - sorry about the cyst! I hope you can still continue your cycle and it won't cause any issues! 


Wanna - don't worry so much. Remember stress free = better chance!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> So had my ultrasound today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So freakin' excited!!!! So here is my first pic
> View attachment 518303
> That is "Baby A." But there is also
> View attachment 518309
> Baby B!!!!! :happydance:
> Both look about the same size and such. Doc says there is a 90% chance of both sticking!!! WOOT!!!

Congrat's x2 cycle buddy!:happydance: :happydance: Twins, that is so awesome! They are beautiful Hun! So happy for you! Happy & healthy 9months to the three of you!

Update on me: I go again next Monday for another u/s.


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls!

Whisper.....SO AMAZING :) I am so happy for you.

First, Mobaby and JDH - congrats girls ;)

Sweetness - you probably have all the hcg shot gone, but test again tomorrow and wednesday to be sure.

Wanna and tcmc - good luck wednesday!

Welcome back ash...glad you and oh got to have some fun together and you will get your bfp!

Lotus - Sorry about your cyst.

I had a scan today; have lots of follies still, my e2 is 2822 & lining is at 12!! They want me to go back tomorrow amd trigger will now be tomorrow. I go for er on turkey day.....oy! Whatever it takes cause this is the highest my e2 has been on day 11. Keep your FX'ed for me :)


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> So had my ultrasound today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So freakin' excited!!!! So here is my first pic
> View attachment 518303
> That is "Baby A." But there is also
> View attachment 518309
> Baby B!!!!! :happydance:
> Both look about the same size and such. Doc says there is a 90% chance of both sticking!!! WOOT!!!

That is freakin awesome! Gorgeous photos :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Congrats, Whisper!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you! I nannied for multiples a few times and they are so much fun. :happydance: 

Michelle- This will be a holiday season to remember! Good luck this week with your ER!

Quick question- Have any of you ladies had a cyst during an IVF cycle? Were you able to continue, or did it delay your cycle?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Whisper! How exciting! This thread first set of twins!


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> So had my ultrasound today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So freakin' excited!!!! So here is my first pic
> View attachment 518303
> That is "Baby A." But there is also
> View attachment 518309
> Baby B!!!!! :happydance:
> Both look about the same size and such. Doc says there is a 90% chance of both sticking!!! WOOT!!!

Congrats on the twins hun!!! That is so wonderful!!!!
:happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Whisper.....SO AMAZING :) I am so happy for you.
> 
> First, Mobaby and JDH - congrats girls ;)
> 
> Sweetness - you probably have all the hcg shot gone, but test again tomorrow and wednesday to be sure.
> 
> Wanna and tcmc - good luck wednesday!
> 
> Welcome back ash...glad you and oh got to have some fun together and you will get your bfp!
> 
> Lotus - Sorry about your cyst.
> 
> I had a scan today; have lots of follies still, my e2 is 2822 & lining is at 12!! They want me to go back tomorrow amd trigger will now be tomorrow. I go for er on turkey day.....oy! Whatever it takes cause this is the highest my e2 has been on day 11. Keep your FX'ed for me :)

Good luck with your ER!! I hope you get lots of nice healthy eggs!!I hope your E2 levels increase as well!! :dust::dust:


----------



## JDH1982

wannabeprego said:


> I had my ultrasound and bloods this afternoon. Everything looks great!!! I still have at least 14 follicles, but the nurse didn't measure them all and she said that one ovary has 8 to 10 follicles on it and the other has at least 6, so I have anywhere from 14 to 16 follicles total, so I should have a minimum of 14 eggs for my retrival but I have a feeling there will be a couple of extra. I have also heard that sometimes one follicles can have 2 eggs in it, so you never know what the final egg count will be.
> 
> The nurse measured my uterus and my endometrium lining and it still looks good, the lining is stll nice and thick. :thumbup:
> 
> They did my blood work as well. I am waiting on the results since they haven't been posted yet online.
> 
> So I am going to be doing my HCG trigger tonight at midnight with my sister and my egg retrival will be Wednesday at 11:15 am, and DH can be in the room with me for the retrival. :thumbup: He will give his :spermy: sample same day. They do it uner anathesia but I wont have to be intabated or anything,I guess it is a light anathesia, so hopefully it won't be too bad. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am feeling okay but my belly is bloated because my ovaries are so big, and my belly is soar from my injections. Lastnight it was hard to sleep on my sides because my ovaries are tender so it was hard to get comfortable to sleep. I have been really sleepy as well from the meds. My breasts are soar and tender also.

Excellent. sounds like everything is on track - Yay for ER! :happydance:



tcmc said:


> so thats it now ladies. i done my trigger shot 30 mins ago.:happydance: it stung a bit but DH gave me a great big kiss and cuddle and told me he is so proud of how i have coped with all of this and of course i:cry: like a :baby::haha: but yay!!in 36 hours its finally EC time:happydance: hard to believe its here already! these last cpl of weeks have flown by. just a shame the 2WW wouldnt go by just as quickly:haha:

tcmc - Yay, congrats on triggering! Role on ER and lots of eggies on Wed :happydance:



Whisper82 said:


> So had my ultrasound today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So freakin' excited!!!! So here is my first pic
> View attachment 518303
> That is "Baby A." But there is also
> View attachment 518309
> Baby B!!!!! :happydance:
> Both look about the same size and such. Doc says there is a 90% chance of both sticking!!! WOOT!!!

That's amazing, so happy for you hun and such lovely pics :thumbup:



michelle01 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Whisper.....SO AMAZING :) I am so happy for you.
> 
> First, Mobaby and JDH - congrats girls ;)
> 
> Sweetness - you probably have all the hcg shot gone, but test again tomorrow and wednesday to be sure.
> 
> Wanna and tcmc - good luck wednesday!
> 
> Welcome back ash...glad you and oh got to have some fun together and you will get your bfp!
> 
> Lotus - Sorry about your cyst.
> 
> I had a scan today; have lots of follies still, my e2 is 2822 & lining is at 12!! They want me to go back tomorrow amd trigger will now be tomorrow. I go for er on turkey day.....oy! Whatever it takes cause this is the highest my e2 has been on day 11. Keep your FX'ed for me :)

Thanks hun, that's really good about your e2 and lining, FX'd for lots of eggies :thumbup:

Sweet - did you test again?

AFM - not doing much, just enjoying being PREGNANT!! Whoop :baby::baby::happydance: 

Looking forward to testing again on Friday with a digi. I know it will show now, but going to wait till OTD for that!

:hugs: to you all


----------



## MoBaby

I wanted to test again this am but stupid fmu and smu were too dilute! darnit! yesterday's fmu/smu were very concentrated. Now I am off to work and cant test. Oh well. I really hope this is a sticky bean and that wasnt a false positive. I am slightly worried :)


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - I bet you have a sticky bean ;) Your embie was so great going into your FET! Hang in there till tomorrow and I bet your line wil be nice and dark!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, Fingers crossed that the next time you test you get a nice dark line and that this is your sticky bean!! :hugs: I hope you will have a H&H 9 months!!! :dust::dust:

I survived my HCG trigger shot lastnight at midnight. I did fall asleep but I had an alarm clock and my BIL would of woke me up if it got to late. I mixed 1 unit of the clear water stuff with the 10,000 of the HCG white stuff and the DR wanted me to do it in my belly. My sister did my injection and I didn't really feel it so it wasnt too bad. When I went back to bed I tossed and turned and couldn't fall asleep. It gave me like a burst of energy!!! 

Not much going on today. I am staying ay my sisters house now with her husband and my niece and nephew for the rest of my time here. I was staying at my mom's apartment but since I had the late night injection I decided to come and stay here lastnight. My DH is coming into town this afternoon with my dog since we can't stay at my Mom's anymore since dogs aren't allowed there. My sister's dog is going to be excited to see my dog. They are so cute together and will play non stop until they are exhausted. LOL. I am going to be super excited to see my DH since it has been 2 weeks since I last saw him. :happydance:

Tomorrow is the egg retrival at 11:15 am and I am feeling alright about it. I am not that nervous,maybe just a little. :blush::haha: I am feeling okay for the most part today. I am bloated a little. My boobs are wicked soar and tender. I am having alot of vaginal discharge, so much so that I had to put a panty liner, so that is not much fun. I think it is from all of the fertility meds because that much discharge it not normal for me. I am going to try to make sure I drink plenty of fluids and have some protein today to prevent OHSS. DH can be in the room with me for the egg retrival which is nice and he will give his :spermy: sample tomorrow. We will know our egg count tomorrow shortly after the retrival. The office is closed for Turkeyday so on Friday we should know how many embryos they made and how it is looking for a 3 day transfer vrs a 5 day transfer on the embryos. 

Since DH & me are not going up to my brother's for Turkey day we are probably going to be going out to dinner some place here, there are a few really nice places that have Thanksgiving buffets that look really yummy. I just hope that the day after the ER I feel well enough to go out to eat. I am not sure how soar and cruddy will fee after the ER. :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

So what is everyone doing for Thanksgiving?? :flower: Anybody cooking???


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, I'm so excited for you! Tomorrow will be easy and your ovaries will go back to normal. I hope you feel well enough to enjoy Thanksgiving. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids to avoid OHSS. Next week you will be PUPO! :)

For Thanksgiving, we spend it between my parents and in-laws. I usually do the ham at my moms and I'm only bringing sodas to my in-laws. I can't wait I am so ready to pig out!

I had my first m/s today. It was not fun! I hope this was a one time thing because it wasn't very pleasant!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- glad everything is looking great and Goodluck I'm ER

wanna- glad you survived the shot. DH gave me PIO shot for the first time last night he wa freaking but I made him lol

Mo- its gunna sick 

Ash- welcome back!!!

Hold- glad everything is going good so far 

Sorry if I missed anyone computer is still messed up an hard to go back an look on my phone!!

AFM- took another digi test today and still saying " yes" still afraid it's my trigger cause I didn't do any running etc lately. 8dp5dt trigger shot 2500 last wed at 630pm


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet, when is your beta? It's been over 7 days since you did your trigger. I think this is really a bfp!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Not suppose to be til mon but still nervous cause afraid it's trigger this happened to me before. Thought the trigger was out and it wasn't had a lot of heart ache so trying to be very very cautious


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper82 said:


> So had my ultrasound today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So freakin' excited!!!! So here is my first pic
> View attachment 518303
> That is "Baby A." But there is also
> View attachment 518309
> Baby B!!!!! :happydance:
> Both look about the same size and such. Doc says there is a 90% chance of both sticking!!! WOOT!!!

Congrats on having Twins Whisper!!! :baby::baby: You must be over the moon!!:cloud9:


----------



## holdontohope

Wanna, Michelle and Tcmc good luck on your ER tomorrow :happydance: I will be praying for all of you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet no way it's the trigger!! Congrats!!! Yay!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- again super cautious ( plus I know you ladies have already told me) but I have like zero symptoms which makes me nervous as well and being like this jut because I have never had a positive sioooooo very cautious. Now if its still positive thanksgiving and fri I will feel a little better


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hold- glad everything is going good so far
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone computer is still messed up an hard to go back an look on my phone!!
> 
> AFM- took another digi test today and still saying " yes" still afraid it's my trigger cause I didn't do any running etc lately. 8dp5dt trigger shot 2500 last wed at 630pm


Hey Sweet!! I am doing really good!! Just waiting for AF to show up :coffee: Cramps have started, so hopefully tomorrow or the next day! 

I have my fingers crossed for you!! :hugs: :hugs: 
I am sorry, I am getting so confused!! Did you do a trigger shot after the ET? If so, I have never heard of that!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - congrats on your twins!! That is so exciting!! 

Wanna - good luck tomorrow! Stock up on gatorade and protein now. Hope the OHSS stays away!

tcmc - good luck tomorrow! That is a really cool coincidence about your Dr.

Lucie - glad your hysteroscopy went well. That sounds painful but hopefully now things will be better especially when it comes time for your transfer. 

Lotus - ugh sorry about the cyst :(. I have two cysts currently and I'm still able to do retrievals so hopefully yours won't delay anything. 

Hold - I'm waiting for AF too. It's such a pain! Hope yours comes soon!

Michelle - great update!! Your E2 and lining are great numbers!

Sweetness - I think that is a real bfp!! It seems way too long for 2500 unit trigger to still be in your system!

Phew I hope I got everyone this thread moves so fast it's crazy! Lots of exciting stuff happening around here :)


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - Things are looking so awesome for you! I think this is the one! :hugs:

Mo - That baby will stick! 

Wanna - Yay for trigger! That is awesome that you will get your egg count before the holiday. Then you can just relax and enjoy. I hope you feel like eating some good food on Thanksgiving! :D

Sweet - I'm thinking this is a BFP! :happydance: By now I bet any traces from the trigger would be _way_ too weak to give a BFP. GRATS!!!!

Hold - Thanks!!! DH and I are stoked! Bring on the challenge!!! Hope your cycle is moving along well!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> I wanted to test again this am but stupid fmu and smu were too dilute! darnit! yesterday's fmu/smu were very concentrated. Now I am off to work and cant test. Oh well. I really hope this is a sticky bean and that wasnt a false positive. I am slightly worried :)

I agree with what Michelle wrote. That line was way too good to be a false positive. Fx for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet: I don't have any sxs either and I am nervous to test again! Both of us have to have our sticky babies :) gl to you!


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> So what is everyone doing for Thanksgiving?? :flower: Anybody cooking???

We were supposed to visit my family in Chicago but can't now because AF is supposed to start any day and I have to go in for my baseline blood work and ultrasound. I think we'll probably do what you're doing and go out to eat somewhere. I'm looking to forward spending the long weekend with DH. We might go ice skating in Central Park and do stuff that we're not normally around for since we always go away every Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday.


----------



## FirstTry

Wanna: good luck today! It sounds like you're going to get a good crop :haha:

Mo: I understand your concern; I'm feeling the same way. You could test again after work and tomorrow morning.

I finally got a PREGNANT on a digi yesterday morning. Yay! But I did an IC this morning and it's still the same very light line. This got me worried a bit. I'm going to google m/c rates in IVF to understand what our chances are. This is my first ever BFP. Please let it stick!


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> So what is everyone doing for Thanksgiving?? :flower: Anybody cooking???

We are going to my parents' house. All my sibs and neices nephews will be there. I am just bringing a couple of homemade pies. Should be a lot better than last thanksgiving which was around the time we finally told our families about our infertility issues. I'm excited this year!

Em - that sounds like fun! I love New York - I would love to visit there someday for a holiday.


----------



## Whisper82

FirstTry said:


> Wanna: good luck today! It sounds like you're going to get a good crop :haha:
> 
> Mo: I understand your concern; I'm feeling the same way. You could test again after work and tomorrow morning.
> 
> I finally got a PREGNANT on a digi yesterday morning. Yay! But I did an IC this morning and it's still the same very light line. This got me worried a bit. I'm going to google m/c rates in IVF to understand what our chances are. This is my first ever BFP. Please let it stick!

I'm staying positive for you First! I think it's a great sign you got a positive on the digi. Also, a line is a line! At least it's not going away. Hope your bean sticks! :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats on your digi First. I hate IC's they never get very dark very quick so I wouldn't worry, the digi's are far more sensitive hun.

Sweet - i think the trigger would be out too so i'm thinking defo a BFP!

Mo - do one after work and in the morning, i'm sure you'll see a lovely dark line, as the others have said, it was too dark to be a false positive 

Here's to thinking sticky thoughts - 'glue, sellotape, chewie, etc' lol Anything to keep em put!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Wanna: good luck today! It sounds like you're going to get a good crop :haha:
> 
> Mo: I understand your concern; I'm feeling the same way. You could test again after work and tomorrow morning.
> 
> I finally got a PREGNANT on a digi yesterday morning. Yay! But I did an IC this morning and it's still the same very light line. This got me worried a bit. I'm going to google m/c rates in IVF to understand what our chances are. This is my first ever BFP. Please let it stick!

ICs are so unreliable. Even with tests from the same batch I don't think they are consistent enough to gauge line darkening. There is a thread in the pregnancy test section that shows beta #s along with tests and you'll see how some women have really high betas and super light ICs. I think the digital is more reliable!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mich- glad everything is looking great and Goodluck I'm ER
> 
> wanna- glad you survived the shot. DH gave me PIO shot for the first time last night he wa freaking but I made him lol
> 
> Mo- its gunna sick
> 
> Ash- welcome back!!!
> 
> Hold- glad everything is going good so far
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone computer is still messed up an hard to go back an look on my phone!!
> 
> AFM- took another digi test today and still saying " yes" still afraid it's my trigger cause I didn't do any running etc lately. 8dp5dt trigger shot 2500 last wed at 630pm

WOO HOOO!!!! I am so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed that it isn't the trigger and that your lines get ever darker!!!! I don't think it is the trigger anymore though hun!!! :hugs: Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Mich- glad everything is looking great and Goodluck I'm ER
> 
> wanna- glad you survived the shot. DH gave me PIO shot for the first time last night he wa freaking but I made him lol
> 
> Mo- its gunna sick
> 
> Ash- welcome back!!!
> 
> Hold- glad everything is going good so far
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone computer is still messed up an hard to go back an look on my phone!!
> 
> AFM- took another digi test today and still saying " yes" still afraid it's my trigger cause I didn't do any running etc lately. 8dp5dt trigger shot 2500 last wed at 630pm
> 
> WOO HOOO!!!! I am so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed that it isn't the trigger and that your lines get ever darker!!!! I don't think it is the trigger anymore though hun!!! :hugs: Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I also wanted to add that having "no symptoms" is a sympton as well, I have read about many girls that dont have any symptoms and they got their BFP's!!! :thumbup: Good luck!! :dust::dust::dust: Do you normally get PMS sysmptoms when AF comes?


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Wanna: good luck today! It sounds like you're going to get a good crop :haha:
> 
> Mo: I understand your concern; I'm feeling the same way. You could test again after work and tomorrow morning.
> 
> I finally got a PREGNANT on a digi yesterday morning. Yay! But I did an IC this morning and it's still the same very light line. This got me worried a bit. I'm going to google m/c rates in IVF to understand what our chances are. This is my first ever BFP. Please let it stick!

I wouldn't go by the IC, they are not as reliable as the Digi is!! Plus getting a positive on a DIGI is a good sign since alot of them only show positive for 50 miu or higher. I think you are pregnant. Congrats!!!:happydance: Can you buy some FRER's to put your mind at ease??? When will you do your beta/ bloods? Good luck to you!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the good luck wishes for my ER tomorrow girls!!! :hugs:

It sounds like everyone has really nice Thanksgiving plans!! :thumbup:

AFM, Ugghhh.. All of the sudden after breakfast I got a wave of naseau. :sick: I am wondering if it is from the HCG trigger injection from lastnight. I started sucking on some hard mints and they seemed to help a little and than I took some Tums. I might take a nap since I am not feeling so well. :wacko:

Did anyone else get naseau after the HCG trigger??? I had the 10,000 one that you mix with the water solution, the white powder one. :shrug:


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you everyone. I'm going to take a FRER after work in hopes that it's darker than the one I took yesterday. I read some terrible website that said there is a 75% chance of m/c in the first 2 weeks. I'm guessing that most of that is pre-implantation, so it's much lower after getting a positive HPT.

Wanna: yes, I think the digi was a 50 miu, which is why it was negative on Saturday (5dp5dt), but positive yesterday (7dp5dt). I'll hold on to that as a sign things are going well and not focus on the IC.

Sweet: I think it's a real BFP. You should buy some FRERs and see if they get darker over the next few days. FX'd!


----------



## wannabeprego

Just for the heck of it here is my OPK from today and an HPT. I just thought it would be neat to do a test and see how the lines look since I did my HCG trigger shot lastnight at midnight...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09457.jpg

I am debating about testing out my trigger to make sure that when I do get a BFP it is the real deal, but part of me thinks that maybe I should just wait until test time. Hmmm...:shrug:


----------



## tcmc

OMG!! 14hrs 49mins ubtil my ER and I am getting more and more nervous:cry: i have been feeling quite sick today dont know if thats from the trigger shot or just the nerves cant wait to get this part over and done with! i can barely stand a smear test never mind this:cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> OMG!! 14hrs 49mins ubtil my ER and I am getting more and more nervous:cry: i have been feeling quite sick today dont know if thats from the trigger shot or just the nerves cant wait to get this part over and done with! i can barely stand a smear test never mind this:cry:

I am feeling sick too!!! I am wondering if it is the trigger shot from lastnight?? I ate breakfast and all of the sudden this sudden wave of naseau came over me. :sick: I took some Tums and sucked on some hard mints and that has seemed to help some. Big hugs, don't be scared hun!!! :hugs::hugs: We will both be in the same boat tomorrow, so you won't be alone. :hugs: I think our nerves are getting to us as well, so I don't think that is helping either. :wacko:

The last time I had anathesia I felt naseaus before the surgery and they gave me something to stop the naseau and I think it helped alot. I am going to ask for something tomorrow for my ER to help.


----------



## LotusBlossom

wannabeprego said:


> So what is everyone doing for Thanksgiving?? :flower: Anybody cooking???

I'm making a turkey, stuffing, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, and crescent rolls. I LOVE Thanksgiving, so we are having all the rich, not-so-healthy foods that we never eat. I can't wait! My husband is in the military, so I told him to invite guys who aren't going home to be with family for our "orphan thanksgiving." I'm making tons of food either way. I love making thanksgiving dinner! 

On another note, my husband teases me that when I dance alone (at home), I look like Snoopy. Ha! Not a compliment. Apparently he says I close my eyes. I found this smiley that reminds me of the Snoopy dance. So darn cute! :dance: It made me laugh yesterday when I really needed it, so I had to share.


----------



## LotusBlossom

tcmc said:


> OMG!! 14hrs 49mins ubtil my ER and I am getting more and more nervous:cry: i have been feeling quite sick today dont know if thats from the trigger shot or just the nerves cant wait to get this part over and done with! i can barely stand a smear test never mind this:cry:

Oh, tcmc! I'm sorry this is making you so anxious. Have you ever tried meditation? Or you could just do something to allow your mind to not think about it for a bit? Go get a pedicure or do something to distract yourself. :hugs: I wish I could help more. Just remember that it will be over soon and it's a very small time period of your life for such a wonderful cause. You can do it. The drugs will help. :hug:


----------



## JDH1982

tcmc - :hugs: you'll be fine hun, remember they do this numerous times every day so it must be OK. 

It is nerve wracking, but it's going to be the start of something so important, that it'll be sooo worth it :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Wanna- sorry to hear u were feeling sick also:hugs: i think its probably a mixture of the trigger and nerves for us both but i love that i have all you ladies to turn to when i need to talk or just complain:hugs: GL for tomorro i hope it all goes well, i will try to get on tomorro after i have had mine and let you know how it goes. i think i will probably have mine a while before you anyway because of the time difference?? maybe:hugs:

Lotus- that is so nice that you are willing to cook for the guys that cant get home for thanksgiving im sure they will be very grateful for a beautiful home cooked meal:hugs: and thank you for the comforting words all you ladies are awesome:hugs: DH actually took me to see Twilight he hates it :haha: this was my second time seeing it :haha: and then we ordered some chinese food and cuddles so that was nice :hugs: i am going to have a shower and try to get to bed early tonight but wee will see how that goes lol:hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

TCMC & Wanna- SO excited for both of you! May you get lots of good eggs!!!

Lotus- So nice of you to feed all the orphans! haha. I work on thanksgiving, so we celebrated with DH's family last night. Lots of luck making all your food!! :)


----------



## Em260

Wanna - I was really nauseous the two days leading up to ER too. The nurse told me it's the meds and having a high estrogen level. You will feel better soon! 

tcmc - I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I was pretty nervous too but it will be so worth it! I'm sure the doctors will help you manage since they do this every day. I hope you can get some rest and good luck tomorrow!

Lotus - that is so sweet you are inviting all those guys over for thanksgiving. The holidays can be such a tough time for people when they are without family. Just reading about all that food is making my mouth water. That is a cute snoopy dance smiley hehe:)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tcmc and wanna- you guys will do fine deep breaths. I hope you both get to feeling better!!!!

Mich- good luck with ER

Lotus Cali hope you guys are doing well!!!

Hold, em, happy, whisper, want, ash, first hope you all are well too and have a great holiday!

I had a spot of red blood so getting this cycle is prob a bust. Not unless it was from the holes they poked for ER. Ughhhhh I'm about spent


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Tcmc and wanna- you guys will do fine deep breaths. I hope you both get to feeling better!!!!
> 
> Mich- good luck with ER
> 
> Lotus Cali hope you guys are doing well!!!
> 
> Hold, em, happy, whisper, want, ash, first hope you all are well too and have a great holiday!
> 
> I had a spot of red blood so getting this cycle is prob a bust. Not unless it was from the holes they poked for ER. Ughhhhh I'm about spent

Couldn't it also be implantation blood? You're not out. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks sweetness, waiting to get my results from todays scan and blood.
And your not out! Spotting is normal! I believe you got your bfp ;)


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: :hugs: keep testing, but with something that gives you a line, like a FRER, so you can see if it gets darker from one day to the next. Spotting is normal.

TCMC and Wanna: ER is easy. You won't even know it's happening. Nothing to be worried about at all.


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> So what is everyone doing for Thanksgiving?? :flower: Anybody cooking???
> 
> I'm making a turkey, stuffing, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, and crescent rolls. I LOVE Thanksgiving, so we are having all the rich, not-so-healthy foods that we never eat. I can't wait! My husband is in the military, so I told him to invite guys who aren't going home to be with family for our "orphan thanksgiving." I'm making tons of food either way. I love making thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> On another note, my husband teases me that when I dance alone (at home), I look like Snoopy. Ha! Not a compliment. Apparently he says I close my eyes. I found this smiley that reminds me of the Snoopy dance. So darn cute! :dance: It made me laugh yesterday when I really needed it, so I had to share.Click to expand...

Lotus - we are also a military family, and always have a full, open house of people. It is a way to pay it forward for the times someone has invited either us so we didn't have to spend a holiday alone. I'm especially thankful that DH is home this year.


----------



## michelle01

I triggering tonight, er is turkey day 6:30am! My e2 is 3634 and I have a lot of follies :) largest is 21. I am excited and nervous; this is my best cycle so far.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Mells54

michelle01 said:


> I triggering tonight, er is turkey day 6:30am! My e2 is 3634 and I have a lot of follies :) largest is 21. I am excited and nervous; this is my best cycle so far.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Michelle- good luck! What a great holiday memory.


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: Im sure everything is fine. Are you on vaginal progesterone?? I just noticed a streak of pink when I wiped but I know I hit my cervix when I do the progesterone sometimes.


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> sweet: Im sure everything is fine. Are you on vaginal progesterone?? I just noticed a streak of pink when I wiped but I know I hit my cervix when I do the progesterone sometimes.

No im on PIO just having a lot of pressure today like in my pelvic area. not sure what is going on. and hhurts to stand like straight up it weird


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> I triggering tonight, er is turkey day 6:30am! My e2 is 3634 and I have a lot of follies :) largest is 21. I am excited and nervous; this is my best cycle so far.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Goodluck!!! It will turn out GREAT


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> So what is everyone doing for Thanksgiving?? :flower: Anybody cooking???
> 
> I'm making a turkey, stuffing, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, and crescent rolls. I LOVE Thanksgiving, so we are having all the rich, not-so-healthy foods that we never eat. I can't wait! My husband is in the military, so I told him to invite guys who aren't going home to be with family for our "orphan thanksgiving." I'm making tons of food either way. I love making thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> On another note, my husband teases me that when I dance alone (at home), I look like Snoopy. Ha! Not a compliment. Apparently he says I close my eyes. I found this smiley that reminds me of the Snoopy dance. So darn cute! :dance: It made me laugh yesterday when I really needed it, so I had to share.Click to expand...
> 
> Lotus - we are also a military family, and always have a full, open house of people. It is a way to pay it forward for the times someone has invited either us so we didn't have to spend a holiday alone. I'm especially thankful that DH is home this year.Click to expand...

I'm glad your husband could be home for Thanksgiving (and your cycle). It's always really tough when they are away during holidays. I was worried that my husband would have to deploy during this cycle, of all times. It's still possible that he will miss the transfer. :dohh: I'm trying to be prepared, mentally and otherwise.


----------



## want2conceive

I see this thread continues to move.

Tcmc & Wanna - Good Luck with ER on Wed.! 
Michelle - Good Luck with ER on Turkey Day!
Make sure all three of you drink lot's of water before your ER. Bladder being full will help your doc find a good spot for your embies. And remember to relax and stay worry free.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


First - Congrat's on the digi Positive! 


Mobaby - Some sticky baby dust for you! :dust:



Sweet - spotting is normal. Try not to worry and relax. Some meditating for a few minutes will help put your mind at ease hun. :dust:
Also, you can use library computers for free(well we already pay for it when we pay taxes). 


Whisper - I like your tickers girl! We are only 2days apart now.


As for Thanksgiving, I don't really have plans. DH is working like 12hrs that day and won't be home until around 10pm. Maybe going to a neighbor's house for Thanksgiving, not sure yet.


----------



## tcmc

On our way to hosPital now for ER my stomach is doin serious back flips and the traffic is a nightmare wish it was lunchtime so as I could b tucked up in bed again relaxing xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

tcmc said:


> On our way to hosPital now for ER my stomach is doin serious back flips and the traffic is a nightmare wish it was lunchtime so as I could b tucked up in bed again relaxing xx

Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

michelle01 said:


> I triggering tonight, er is turkey day 6:30am! My e2 is 3634 and I have a lot of follies :) largest is 21. I am excited and nervous; this is my best cycle so far.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Michelle - Yay, sounds like it's well on track for your BFP!!:thumbup:



tcmc said:


> On our way to hosPital now for ER my stomach is doin serious back flips and the traffic is a nightmare wish it was lunchtime so as I could b tucked up in bed again relaxing xx

tcmc - Good luck, you will be fine though, can't wait to hear how many eggs you get :happydance:

Mo - have you done another test yet? Bet it'll be darker today if you do hun.

Sweet - Have you been and bought some FRER's yet? That really will be the best way to tell if they're getting darker. FX'd for you :kiss:

AFM - did another FRER this morning and the test line came up before the control line and is now darker than it! :happydance: I'm so happy. Just praying these/this are/is my rainbow baby, that I finally get to meet. I'm so excited :cloud9:

My OTD isn't till Friday so I can't contact the hospital yet to pick up the other meds that they want me to take if it's positive. So i've got a GP appointment today instead to get them. figured if they want me on them i'm best to start asap. 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tcmc relax chica you will do fine :) 

Wanna Goodluck today! 

Mich one more day :) 

Jdh- that's so exciting It will stick :)


----------



## Em260

Wanna - good luck today!!

tcmc - hope everything went well!! 

JDH - yay great news!! I think that's a really good idea to go get the meds asap. Will they do a beta today too? 

Sweetness - how are you doing?


----------



## tcmc

Hey ladies still in hospital so will update properly when I'm home but quick update is we got 14 eggies :-D WOOHOO!! just hope they fertilise xx


----------



## Em260

tcmc said:


> Hey ladies still in hospital so will update properly when I'm home but quick update is we got 14 eggies :-D WOOHOO!! just hope they fertilise xx

Yayy!!! Congrats that is a great number! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Em260 said:


> Wanna - good luck today!!
> 
> tcmc - hope everything went well!!
> 
> JDH - yay great news!! I think that's a really good idea to go get the meds asap. Will they do a beta today too?
> 
> Sweetness - how are you doing?

No, no BETA today, have to wait till OTD, very excited to know numbers though. Got to go pick my meds up about half 3, so not long. Ah, another bloody injection to do till full term - annoying but worth every bruise if it keeps bubba stuck :thumbup:



tcmc said:


> Hey ladies still in hospital so will update properly when I'm home but quick update is we got 14 eggies :-D WOOHOO!! just hope they fertilise xx

fantastic news tcmc :happydance: - I got 14 eggs too! I bet you get lots that fertilise hun


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- doing good just wanting a beta to be done. .... Test still positive. But still feel its hcg


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> Hey ladies still in hospital so will update properly when I'm home but quick update is we got 14 eggies :-D WOOHOO!! just hope they fertilise xx

Yay that's awesome!


----------



## JDH1982

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- doing good just wanting a beta to be done. .... Test still positive. But still feel its hcg

I really don't think there would be any left over Sweet, not if you did it a week ago and it was only a 2500 one.

I think you can get excited now, as this is your BFP:happydance:

When is BETA day?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey my test is still pos also. I think the one I took the other day was some sort of fluke b/c my urine was super super concentrated. So my lines have darkened from yesterday so there is progression. I just can't get good urine like when I took the one on 3dpt. So I am still hopeful and hoping this is a sticky baby!!!! No symptoms for me. 


Tcmc!! Yay ! Congrats!! Fertilize eggies!


----------



## JDH1982

MoBaby said:


> Hey my test is still pos also. I think the one I took the other day was some sort of fluke b/c my urine was super super concentrated. So my lines have darkened from yesterday so there is progression. I just can't get good urine like when I took the one on 3dpt. So I am still hopeful and hoping this is a sticky baby!!!! No symptoms for me.
> 
> 
> Tcmc!! Yay ! Congrats!! Fertilize eggies!

That's excellent news Mo hun, will you do a digi soon? When is your BETA day?
I'm saving my digi for Friday!

So pleased your tests are darker. Here's to sticky babies for us both :hugs:


----------



## Em260

JDH1982 said:


> No, no BETA today, have to wait till OTD, very excited to know numbers though. Got to go pick my meds up about half 3, so not long. Ah, another bloody injection to do till full term - annoying but worth every bruise if it keeps bubba stuck :thumbup:

Ugh sorry about the extra injection but you're right totally worth it! 




Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- doing good just wanting a beta to be done. .... Test still positive. But still feel its hcg

Are you doing FRERs or digitals? That seems way too long for it to still be the hcg. I think it's your BFP for sure!! :happydance:



MoBaby said:


> Hey my test is still pos also. I think the one I took the other day was some sort of fluke b/c my urine was super super concentrated. So my lines have darkened from yesterday so there is progression. I just can't get good urine like when I took the one on 3dpt. So I am still hopeful and hoping this is a sticky baby!!!! No symptoms for me.
> 
> 
> Tcmc!! Yay ! Congrats!! Fertilize eggies!

Yayy Mo!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- that's awesome it's your BFP!


Em- I'm worried because last wed 630 was 2500 units hcg then the mon before wed I had 2500 units and since I completely laid around did nothing afraid I didn't metabolized it and still lingering soooo still pessimistic 

Jdh- I still am they say yes I open them looks like lines getting darker then I also at the same time the last 3 days dollar general test and it does look darker but also I think my urine is more concentrated at times and one time I took it in the middle of the day and it was lighter then the next morning I took it it was darker but just think it was concentrated. 

Just VERY cautions had my heart torn out of my Chest last time I thought I had a BFP and it was trigger....


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well the nurse just called me she's going to do a beta today ughhhh freaking out should know by 3 today

I am 8dp5dt and got two positives today one on digi the other on dollar general


----------



## Whisper82

Want - How are you feeling? Hope your cramps have gotten better. When do you get to quit taking the vaginal pill? My stop date for the vaginal progesterone in December 10th. I'm not going to miss it....just hope the babies are ok without it when that time comes. 

tcmc - YAY for 14 eggies! Glad you got through it ok. I hope it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be. :hugs:

Mo and JDH - Awesome that you are both getting darker lines! :dust: to make those embies stick and grow! 

Sweet - I give you permission to start feeling excited! Sorry this has been a process so full of grief though....it's really tough to start feeling hope isn't it? I think this is the real thing. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

JDM: congrats on the darker test line!

Mo and Sweet: congrats on your BFPs, even if you're still feeling cautious.

TCMC: excellent number of eggies!

:wohoo:

AFM, I'm feeling very woozy today. And hungry. I ate a giant bagel and felt starving after. So, I'm eating a second one! FRER this morning was same darkness as yesterday. I'm keeping the faith.


----------



## Whisper82

FirstTry said:


> JDM: congrats on the darker test line!
> 
> Mo and Sweet: congrats on your BFPs, even if you're still feeling cautious.
> 
> TCMC: excellent number of eggies!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very woozy today. And hungry. I ate a giant bagel and felt starving after. So, I'm eating a second one! FRER this morning was same darkness as yesterday. I'm keeping the faith.

It's looking good First! Are you doing a beta?


----------



## holdontohope

tcmc- congrats!! 14 is amazing!!!

JDH- yay for your tests getting darker!! 

Sweet- I have my fingers crossed for you!! Will be waiting to hear your wonderful news this afternoon!!!

Mo- yay for your tests progressing!! :happydance: Everything is going to be ok!!

First- eat all the bagels you want!! Enjoy this!! 

Wanna- Good luck on your ER!!

Michelle- Good luck on your ER on turkey day!!

Want- how is the cramping? Hope you are feeling better! :hugs:

Whisper- how are you feeling? 

sorry if I missed anyone! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

tcmc, 14 is a great number! I hope they all fertilize!

JDH & Mo I'm so glad your lines are getting darker! Stick babies stick!

Sweet, Yay for beta today! I can't wait to hear your number. Don't worry this one is a sticky one.

Michelle, yes for ER on Turkey day! Hopefully you will be able to relax and enjoy your day!

Whisper & Want, I love your tickers! Enjoy being pregnant.

Wanna, good luck today! I hope you get tons of eggies!

First, I am hungry all the time. I went and bought all kinds of fruit and veggies to feed my hunger!

Em, hold, Ash, How are you guys doing?


----------



## holdontohope

So question!!!!! 

I am sure that this question has been asked at some other point! But I can't read back 100 pages :blush:

So when did everyone get there period after stopping BCP (how many days after last bcp)?? And were you on Lupron or no?? 

I am getting worried because I had period cramps yesterday morning but that was it.. Still no period and no feeling she is coming anytime soon as of rite now:growlmad: My last BCP was sat night.. Tonight will be 4 days since stopping BCP.. Should I call FS?? :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well the nurse just called me she's going to do a beta today ughhhh freaking out should know by 3 today
> 
> I am 8dp5dt and got two positives today one on digi the other on dollar general

I totally understand why you're being cautious with your heart :hugs: I still think this is it for you though!! I'm so glad you're getting a beta today!


----------



## Em260

First - yay that is great!! Definitely eat as many bagels as you want :)

Hold - Sorry I have no idea about Lupron or bcp but I think you should call your FS just to check. Maybe there is something they can give to start it?

AFM - Still waiting for AF :( so boring! I just hope she shows her face because we canceled our trip to Chicago to see my family for Thanksgiving. If she doesn't show until next week I'll be really disappointed that we could have gone.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all. Congrats to those with darkening lines! And Sweet, I've got my fingers crossed for a great beta number! 

As do me, I am having a bit of a freak out. I think my period may have started. I'm not scheduled to go off bc until Monday and baseline is set for the Friday after that. I've left a message for the ivf coordinator. We are headed into town for dentist apts and if I haven't heard back from her by the time we are done, we are just going to stop in. I just don't want anything to mess this up.....


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi all. Congrats to those with darkening lines! And Sweet, I've got my fingers crossed for a great beta number!
> 
> As do me, I am having a bit of a freak out. I think my period may have started. I'm not scheduled to go off bc until Monday and baseline is set for the Friday after that. I've left a message for the ivf coordinator. We are headed into town for dentist apts and if I haven't heard back from her by the time we are done, we are just going to stop in. I just don't want anything to mess this up.....

Full flow or just spotting? Spotting is normal. When I was on bcps when single, I would always bleed most of the first month. But good that you're checking with the FS.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

holdontohope said:


> So question!!!!!
> 
> I am sure that this question has been asked at some other point! But I can't read back 100 pages :blush:
> 
> So when did everyone get there period after stopping BCP (how many days after last bcp)?? And were you on Lupron or no??
> 
> I am getting worried because I had period cramps yesterday morning but that was it.. Still no period and no feeling she is coming anytime soon as of rite now:growlmad: My last BCP was sat night.. Tonight will be 4 days since stopping BCP.. Should I call FS?? :shrug:

Hold, I did lupron with BCP. I got my period 3 days after I stopped the pills. One thing the Dr said is some people do not get a period after stopping BCP but if I did then that was ok. Maybe you should ring FS see what they tell you.


----------



## michelle01

hold - When I did bc my second cycle it took I think around 7-10 days for AF to show. I am sure it will show, it just stinks when you want her to show she doesn't. FX'ed that she shows soon.

Sweetness - YAY for getting a beta today; I bet you will have a nice high number ;) Good luck!

tcmc - WOOHOO for 14 eggies!! Fertilise eggies!! :)

YAY Mo and JDH for strong lines!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> JDM: congrats on the darker test line!
> 
> Mo and Sweet: congrats on your BFPs, even if you're still feeling cautious.
> 
> TCMC: excellent number of eggies!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very woozy today. And hungry. I ate a giant bagel and felt starving after. So, I'm eating a second one! FRER this morning was same darkness as yesterday. I'm keeping the faith.
> 
> It's looking good First! Are you doing a beta?Click to expand...

Not til Monday, 14dp5dt. My FS won't do it before 10dp and today is only 9dp. And then I'm away for Thanksgiving. Grrr!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I just got my 3rd and final beta. The number is 4,224! :wohoo: The nurse said they expected it to be 2,000 but I doubled my number. Now we are wondering how many I have in there! Thank you for the support ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around until everyone has their bfp!


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just got my 3rd and final beta. The number is 4,224! :wohoo: The nurse said they expected it to be 2,000 but I doubled my number. Now we are wondering how many I have in there! Thank you for the support ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around until everyone has their bfp!

That's fantastic, Happy!!! Are you ready if it's twins?


----------



## MoBaby

Happy!! It's twins I bet!! Congrats!! I hope for a nice beta!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just got my 3rd and final beta. The number is 4,224! :wohoo: The nurse said they expected it to be 2,000 but I doubled my number. Now we are wondering how many I have in there! Thank you for the support ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around until everyone has their bfp!
> 
> That's fantastic, Happy!!! Are you ready if it's twins?Click to expand...

I think we are! I would love twins!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> Happy!! It's twins I bet!! Congrats!! I hope for a nice beta!

DH said it was twins too! I can't wait to hear your beta, when is it?


----------



## LotusBlossom

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just got my 3rd and final beta. The number is 4,224! :wohoo: The nurse said they expected it to be 2,000 but I doubled my number. Now we are wondering how many I have in there! Thank you for the support ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around until everyone has their bfp!

Wow! That sounds like twins!! :happydance::happydance: I wonder how many sets of twins this thread will have. :baby::baby: So exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Em260

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just got my 3rd and final beta. The number is 4,224! :wohoo: The nurse said they expected it to be 2,000 but I doubled my number. Now we are wondering how many I have in there! Thank you for the support ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around until everyone has their bfp!

Yayyy congrats!!! Omg that is a huge jump! I think twins for sure!!:happydance:
Please stick around! We could all use your support and it's so nice seeing success because it helps me see the light at the end of the tunnel :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Crisis averted. Stopped in and spoke with the coordinator, she probably thinks I am a nervous bellies but she assured me all is ok. She kept saying it was probably just breakthrough bleeding. Still scheduled to go off the pill Monday, with baseline on the 30th.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, tcmc! 14 eggs is great! :happydance: I hope it went well otherwise. 

Sweet- It doesn't seem feasible that the trigger would still be in your system, but I understand the heartbreak that goes along with a false positive. Can't wait to see your beta # soon. :hugs:

Em- sorry you are in the waiting period. Hopefully AF shows her face soon so you can move on. 

First- sorry you have to wait all weekend for the beta. The waiting is often the hardest part for me. :hugs:

Mo and JDH- Yay for stronger lines! Stick babies, stick! 

Ash- How are you doing? Also, I saw your VLOG. Where in Hawaii are you planning to get married? DH and I were married here on a beach on Oahu. :wedding:

Has anyone tried numbing cream before injections? Is it even worth it? I know ash was saying to use ice, which would be quicker... Just curious. I'm a little nervous about injecting myself. Lupron starts Friday! I am happy to finally get started. I feel like we made the decision to do IVF so long ago and it's finally happening!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Crisis averted. Stopped in and spoke with the coordinator, she probably thinks I am a nervous bellies but she assured me all is ok. She kept saying it was probably just breakthrough bleeding. Still scheduled to go off the pill Monday, with baseline on the 30th.

Whew! I'm glad everything is on track. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lotus, I just used ice and had no problems.


----------



## Whisper82

First - That is brutal to have to wait through the holiday, but when you come back I bet you'll have a good, strong number!

Happy - Awesome beta! FX'd for twins for you! ;) 

Em - Hang in there! You will be on to another cycle ASAP. 

Lucie - Phew! Glad everything is ok! :hugs:

Lotus - I never iced or anything for injections and it was super easy. Just poke the needle in fast! It will be over before you know it!

Hold - I am feeling pretty good. A little tired, a lot of heartburn, some nausea, but nothing too bad. Not that different from how I usually feel! lol j/k.


----------



## JDH1982

Happy - yay for such a high Beta, i'm saying twins!! How many dpo are you?

Sweet - looking forward to hearing your number too.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - YAHOOOOOOO...what a great beta!! I hope you do stick around; we can all use your support and it would be nice that all the girls on this thread get their BFP!!!

Lotus - I used ice and it is a piece of cake! I HATE needles and during my first cycle the first injection I freaked myself out that I almost threw up. Icing really helps and if you use menopur, just draw it up, let it sit for 10 minutes or so before injecting. 

Sweetness - So anxious to hear your beta ;)

Glad all is OK Lucie; it is nice to get reassurance!

Hope everyone else is doing good today! I just got some house cleaning done, working on laundry and catching up on other things before ER and dinner tomorrow.


----------



## FirstTry

I'm pretty crampy today, but not painful cramps. And bloated. That's all normal at 14dpo when preggers, right?


----------



## JDH1982

I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol

It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx


----------



## tcmc

well girls, i am happy to say that ER was not the horrible excruciating experience i thought it would be:happydance: i was fully awake and aware the whole way through they gave me some painkillers and gas and air but it was more uncomfortable than painfull, the DR did manage to hit a few blood vessels and i lost a good bit of blood so after all follicles were drained she had to insert a speculum and apply alot of pressure to get the bleeding to stop:dohh: because of this i had to spend a little extra time in recovery and after 3 hrs and me begging them they let me go home. 

14 eggs though so all worth it, now i hope they are baking away nicely in the lab and will call at 10am tomorrow to find out how many have fertilised:hugs: i also asked why i will only be having a 2 day transfer and they said "well we only do either a 2 day or a 3 day and because we close on a saturday you will have to have a 2 day transfer"!!:growlmad: im just praying that i get 2 strong little embies that will snuggle in when they are put back and stay put for the next 9 months:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - WOW! I cannot believe they kept you awake; glad it turned out not to be so bad ;) I am sure you will get some nice fertilised embies to implant and all will work out!! Rest up today!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

JDH1982 said:


> I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol
> 
> It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx

That is a wonderful idea. After going through this process together, why not stay together through the pregnancy? :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, tcmc! I'm glad it all worked out, although I'm sorry you had some bleeding and had to be there longer than expected. Can't wait to hear how many embies you have!


----------



## JDH1982

tcmc - mine was a 2dt, sometimes I think the embies are best to go back to where they belong. Your body is much more a better place than a dish in a lab hun xx

Just my opinion, as I know some prefer blasts but 2 and 3dt do work hun x


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well ladies the nurse prac told me before my beta she wants to see it around 30 and of its below prob the trigger she said also occasionally they get some that's 100. But anyway she called and said " your definitely pregnant!" Beta 137 progesterone 338!!! Omg I'm in awe I pray it sticks!!!! 

I can't believe I have a BFP!!!! It's surreal omg


----------



## JDH1982

Yay, congrats hun!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - CONGRATS!! I am so thrilled for you ;)


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies the nurse prac told me before my beta she wants to see it around 30 and of its below prob the trigger she said also occasionally they get some that's 100. But anyway she called and said " your definitely pregnant!" Beta 137 progesterone 338!!! Omg I'm in awe I pray it sticks!!!!
> 
> I can't believe I have a BFP!!!! It's surreal omg

Yayy Sweetness!!! I knew it!! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> Happy - yay for such a high Beta, i'm saying twins!! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Sweet - looking forward to hearing your number too.

I'm 16dp5dt.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol
> 
> It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx

Me too! We should start a thread in the pregnancy section. We have been through so much together!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness I knew it! OMG you are pregnant! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Em260

tcmc - wow, you are such a trooper to go through everything awake! I'm so glad it wasn't too bad. I totally agree with JDH your body is a better incubator than the lab. Fx for you!

Michelle - you are so smart to get stuff done before ER that way you can just rest, relax and eat good food tomorrow. Good luck tomorrow!

Lotus - I never used ice and I was fine. It's really just getting past the first shot that is hard. Soon you'll be an old pro!


----------



## tcmc

Sweetness- YAY:happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!! so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - yay! :happydance: Amazing news!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies sooooo much I'm 8dp5dt so like 13!!! I hope that's a great number for that time


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet! Congrats!! Bet u have twins also! That's a great #!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Sweet! Great news! I'm so very happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

HappyBunnyAB said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol
> 
> It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx
> 
> Me too! We should start a thread in the pregnancy section. We have been through so much together!Click to expand...

Yes! Let's do it! I look forward to joining when I get my BFP.


----------



## Em260

AF has arrived finally!! I'm so relieved I didn't cancel our trip to Chicago for nothing. I'll go in for baseline ultrasound and blood work tomorrow morning. I'm excited to get this cycle over with so I can have my surgery and then hopefully my FET soon after :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY em!!! That is awesome ;) Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## wannabeprego

So my ER went really great this afternoon and I got* 20 eggs*!!!! :happydance::happydance:I am really happy with this number and tomorrow before 12 we will get our fertilization report. :thumbup: If they do a 3 day transfer than ET will be Saturday and if a 5 day it will be Monday!!

I wrote a long detailed description of the ER and how it all went in my journal if anyone wants to read more detail. Here is a link to my journal page!! Overall it wasn't that bad, just lots of AF type cramping in the ovary area. Extra strength tylenol is helping alot right now though. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...v-ivf-icsi-egg-retrival-results-p106-106.html


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies the nurse prac told me before my beta she wants to see it around 30 and of its below prob the trigger she said also occasionally they get some that's 100. But anyway she called and said " your definitely pregnant!" Beta 137 progesterone 338!!! Omg I'm in awe I pray it sticks!!!!
> 
> I can't believe I have a BFP!!!! It's surreal omg

Congrats hun!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:That is awesome news!!! I am so happy for you!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> well girls, i am happy to say that ER was not the horrible excruciating experience i thought it would be:happydance: i was fully awake and aware the whole way through they gave me some painkillers and gas and air but it was more uncomfortable than painfull, the DR did manage to hit a few blood vessels and i lost a good bit of blood so after all follicles were drained she had to insert a speculum and apply alot of pressure to get the bleeding to stop:dohh: because of this i had to spend a little extra time in recovery and after 3 hrs and me begging them they let me go home.
> 
> 14 eggs though so all worth it, now i hope they are baking away nicely in the lab and will call at 10am tomorrow to find out how many have fertilised:hugs: i also asked why i will only be having a 2 day transfer and they said "well we only do either a 2 day or a 3 day and because we close on a saturday you will have to have a 2 day transfer"!!:growlmad: im just praying that i get 2 strong little embies that will snuggle in when they are put back and stay put for the next 9 months:hugs:

Congrats, 14 eggs is awesome!!:happydance::happydance: I am glad everything went great for you!!! My ER wasnt that bad either, I posted a link to my journal with full details about it on the thread. :thumbup: Good luck to you for the ET!!!! :dust::dust: I am sure that you will have a really great chance of getting your BFP with a 2 or a 3 day transfer hun, the DR's are doing what they feel is best!! :hugs::hugs: My DR's office also mentioned a 2 day transfer if the embryos looked like they needed to be put in sooner for some reason. Although it is more likely I will have a 3 or 5 day transfer done.


----------



## MoBaby

wanna! that is awesome!!! Congrats!! FX for a great report!! :)

EM: GL!! YAY!! Its sooo easy to do FET!


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> AF has arrived finally!! I'm so relieved I didn't cancel our trip to Chicago for nothing. I'll go in for baseline ultrasound and blood work tomorrow morning. I'm excited to get this cycle over with so I can have my surgery and then hopefully my FET soon after :)

Good luck with your FET cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just got my 3rd and final beta. The number is 4,224! :wohoo: The nurse said they expected it to be 2,000 but I doubled my number. Now we are wondering how many I have in there! Thank you for the support ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around until everyone has their bfp!

Congrats Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing news!!!!!!!!! I totally think you are going to have twins when you get your ultrasound!!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Hey my test is still pos also. I think the one I took the other day was some sort of fluke b/c my urine was super super concentrated. So my lines have darkened from yesterday so there is progression. I just can't get good urine like when I took the one on 3dpt. So I am still hopeful and hoping this is a sticky baby!!!! No symptoms for me.
> 
> 
> Tcmc!! Yay ! Congrats!! Fertilize eggies!

That is awesome news hun!!! I think your eggo is for sure prego!!! Congrats and good luck for your betas!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Sweetness!!!!! So excited for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em! I'm glad you can move forward.

Holy cow, Wanna! 20 eggs is amazing! I read your journal entry. It was nice to get a detailed idea of what might happen on ER day. Thanks! 

I just saw the infectious disease Dr and he said I need to avoid antibiotics if possible because the infection can recur. Oh man. This is a time when reading stories on the Internet is not a good idea. I read about how this bacteria can affect pregnant women and it's terrible. :( I know they will likely give me antibiotics after the ER, but Dr suggested not taking them. I'll talk to my IVF Dr about it. For now I am just trying to stay healthy, hydrated and eat well. Oh yeah, and try not to let this new info stress me out.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Huge congrats wanna! Yay on 20 eggs!!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Wanna, that is great!!


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Alright girls ... so I wanted to say that I'm 2 days past beta, and although I'm really upset that it was negative, I think I'm ready to come back ... I'm still going to have my days but I do miss you girls. I went on on Friday night after the negative beta and had some drinks and played pool with my OH (one of our favorite things to do together) and we had a GREAT time! So, that kind of helped me get over it .. not that it was good to drink but it had been so long since I had been out having a good time because of all of the meds and bloated ness so it felt good.
> 
> wanna - I didn't do any stimming meds the night that I did my trigger because they were worried about over stimming me since my e2 was around 6000. I think everyone is different!
> 
> sweet - fingers crossed for you girl! I really hope you get your bfp! You deserve it and it would be amazing if you don't have to go through the IVF again!
> 
> Mo - i really hope your beta comes back positive also and you can stop going through all of this craziness!
> 
> ali - thank you and I know a lot of women go through IVF more than once but it's very disheartening when it doesn't work the first time ... :\ I'll be going through another IVF in december or the beginning of January. I can't wait honestly! I want to see what my doctor is going to do differently and just what's going to happen. I will NOT be researching about IVF successes this time around and I will also NOT be testing pre beta! :)
> 
> I know I missed people but I have been MIA and will just catch up as the day go on. I am thinking of all of you and really wish the best for all of you :hugs:
> 
> Thank all of you again for your support and understanding through my ... rough time.
> 
> I am glad you are back hun!!! We all missed you!!! :hugs::hugs: I can completely understand needing a break though. I have had to take several breaks over my LTTC journey over these last 3 years!! Going through an IVF cycle really takes a toll on you both emotionally and phsyically. I am glad that you and your OH had a good time together and that you were able to get your mind off of things. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for your next IVF cycle hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> One other quick question,Even though you stopped Stims, Did you do your lupron injection on the day of your trigger and the day after? I know the lupron keeps the eggs in place so you dont ovulate to soon and loose your eggs before the ER.Click to expand...

Ash - I know exactly how you feel. I knew my BETA was going to be negative and basically cried all weekend prior to it. It was not easy to handle but as the days passed, and I spoke with my family and we decided that we'd try one more time. I was rejuvenated, and did a lot of research on the WEB about what I can do to improve my chances, and worked with my FS to tweak my protocol to maximize the number of eggs retrieved, and we changed my sperm donor. So while I'm sure you are still hurting, the best thing to do is speak with your FS and make a new plan! :thumbup: I am starting my stims on Monday, and I can't wait!!! One thing that most FS's will say is that they want you to skip a cycle between IVF cycles. So don't be disheartened if they want you to wait a while. The wait is necessary for your body to get back to normal before you pump it full of hormones again. Huge :hug: I am so happy to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hi to all! I've been lurking while I'm waiting for things to start up with me.
> 
> Ali, I had the same issue with lupron. I broke out in nasty hives. My dr. eventually just had me stop it all together. That's why I was very glad to hear I wouldn't be on it this cycle.
> 
> Ash, glad you are back. :hugs: I hope you get some answers at your follow up.
> 
> As for me, tomorrow marks 1 week until I stop BC. I also have my hysteroscopy tomorrow. Then stims start on the 30th!!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

WOW.. I just hope we can continue, I am only days away from starting my stims, and with the benadryl I have been able to keep the hives at bay. I just hate that I have to take benadryl as it knocks me out! I know I will have to keep taking lupron with the stims, but at a much lower dose. So hopefully that will make it more bearable!


----------



## alicatt

JDH1982 said:


> Mo - We posted at the same time lol Yes that's real!! How exciting - 2 BFP's in the space of 5 mins
> 
> Yay - I love this thread, it's so lucky xx

Oh my! I get buried by work for a few days, and look what I miss!!!
Not 1 but 2 :bfp:'s!!! OMG, I'm so happy for you both! JDH, and MoBaby :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats to the BFPs!!! :)
> 
> 
> Had my hysteroscopy, and it was fine. Apparently the opening of my cervix is pretty small and the Dr. had a LOT of trouble getting through. That was the worst part of the whole procedure. He had to try a couple different tools until he was finally able to get through. Once that was done, there was no pain at all. He also said everything looks good!

Lucie, I had a similar issue, they ended up going in there (with me under) and doing a dilation of sorts. It widens the pathway so that you can get the catheter in for the embryo transfer. Has your Dr mentioned anything like that?


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> So question!!!!!
> 
> I am sure that this question has been asked at some other point! But I can't read back 100 pages :blush:
> 
> So when did everyone get there period after stopping BCP (how many days after last bcp)?? And were you on Lupron or no??
> 
> I am getting worried because I had period cramps yesterday morning but that was it.. Still no period and no feeling she is coming anytime soon as of rite now:growlmad: My last BCP was sat night.. Tonight will be 4 days since stopping BCP.. Should I call FS?? :shrug:

Hold - my FS said that some women do and some women do not get their period. They said it was OK either way. :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies the nurse prac told me before my beta she wants to see it around 30 and of its below prob the trigger she said also occasionally they get some that's 100. But anyway she called and said " your definitely pregnant!" Beta 137 progesterone 338!!! Omg I'm in awe I pray it sticks!!!!
> 
> I can't believe I have a BFP!!!! It's surreal omg

YIPEE!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Awesome numbers, I bet you are on :cloud9: CONGRATS!


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies the nurse prac told me before my beta she wants to see it around 30 and of its below prob the trigger she said also occasionally they get some that's 100. But anyway she called and said " your definitely pregnant!" Beta 137 progesterone 338!!! Omg I'm in awe I pray it sticks!!!!
> 
> I can't believe I have a BFP!!!! It's surreal omg

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :hugs: So excited for you! WOOT!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol
> 
> It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx
> 
> Me too! We should start a thread in the pregnancy section. We have been through so much together!Click to expand...

I'm in! Let me know if anyone starts a thread!


----------



## alicatt

So happy to see all the :bfp: on this thread! It truly is a lucky one!! 
Plus those that are in the middle of ER's and will be doing their ET's soon, best of luck to you all.

I'm starting my stims on Monday, and literally can't wait!!! The lupron is still causing me issues, my anxiety has been much higher, the hives and constant headaches. I just keep taking benadryl and keep marking a BIG X on each day as it passes by. Monday.. then I lower my dose of lupron and start taking my menopur and bravelle. So very exited!

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Whisper82

tcmc - YAY for 14 eggs! :hugs: That is fabulous. I did a three day transfer by the way and it has worked out great so far!

Wanna - 20?!?!? That is great! :happydance:

Michelle - Good luck wth ER tomorrow! I hope it goes better than ever!!! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Whisper82 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol
> 
> It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx
> 
> Me too! We should start a thread in the pregnancy section. We have been through so much together!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in! Let me know if anyone starts a thread!Click to expand...

I'm in too.. if I get a :bfp:, gotta wait a few more weeks..


----------



## JDH1982

Em260 said:


> AF has arrived finally!! I'm so relieved I didn't cancel our trip to Chicago for nothing. I'll go in for baseline ultrasound and blood work tomorrow morning. I'm excited to get this cycle over with so I can have my surgery and then hopefully my FET soon after :)

Yay for getting started em. Good luck for scan and bloods :thumbup:



wannabeprego said:


> So my ER went really great this afternoon and I got* 20 eggs*!!!! :happydance::happydance:I am really happy with this number and tomorrow before 12 we will get our fertilization report. :thumbup: If they do a 3 day transfer than ET will be Saturday and if a 5 day it will be Monday!!
> 
> I wrote a long detailed description of the ER and how it all went in my journal if anyone wants to read more detail. Here is a link to my journal page!! Overall it wasn't that bad, just lots of AF type cramping in the ovary area. Extra strength tylenol is helping alot right now though. :thumbup:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...v-ivf-icsi-egg-retrival-results-p106-106.html

:happydance: 20 eggs - wow well done. You're going to have lots to choose from hun :happydance:



LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Em! I'm glad you can move forward.
> 
> Holy cow, Wanna! 20 eggs is amazing! I read your journal entry. It was nice to get a detailed idea of what might happen on ER day. Thanks!
> 
> I just saw the infectious disease Dr and he said I need to avoid antibiotics if possible because the infection can recur. Oh man. This is a time when reading stories on the Internet is not a good idea. I read about how this bacteria can affect pregnant women and it's terrible. :( I know they will likely give me antibiotics after the ER, but Dr suggested not taking them. I'll talk to my IVF Dr about it. For now I am just trying to stay healthy, hydrated and eat well. Oh yeah, and try not to let this new info stress me out.

Lotus - I hope everything gets sorted for you. This journey is difficult anyway without other problems getting in the way. :hugs:



Whisper82 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping we'd all stick around till term? Nothing like keeping in touch with ladies who have all struggled and conceived with a bit of help lol
> 
> It would be lovely to share the pregnancy journey together as well xx
> 
> Me too! We should start a thread in the pregnancy section. We have been through so much together!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in! Let me know if anyone starts a thread!Click to expand...

And me, i'm defo in :thumbup:

AFM - getting very excited and nervous about BETA tomorrow. I know it's positive but very anxious about my numbers. Just praying for a strong one, to keep me relaxed. I've never got past 500 on a BETA so just praying for this to stay put :cloud9:


----------



## JDH1982

Forgot to say Happy Thanksgiving! We don't celebrate it over here but wanted to wish it to my friends across the pond! 

I'm thankful for my BFP and the best DH and puppy a girl could ask for! xx


----------



## tcmc

well ladies, I am just off the phone with the emryologist and as we were doing ICSI they would only inject mature eggs. sooo of the 14 eggs collected 13 of them were mature and injected yesterday:happydance: and of the 13 injected 11 have fertilised!!!!:happydance::happydance:

They are going to keep 7 out to chose from for transfer and the remaining 4 are going to be frozen:happydance:

I cant believe it we couldnt have wished for better results i just hope and pray that we get our little forever baby this time around and the little snow babies will be future siblings:hugs:

I will be having transfer at 2.30 tomorrow afternoon and they have said it looks like they will more than likely put 2 back:happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Excellent news tcmc - Yay for 11 embies. Am confident that you'll get a BFP from that variety. FX'd hun. ET is much easier than ER so you will be fine tomorrow. I found it really emotional watching them put them back.

xx


----------



## tcmc

thanks JDH i really hope this is a sticky one for us in the 5 years we have been trying we have never had a BFP so this is the closest we have ever gotten i burst into tears on the phone to the embryologist a mixture of relief and joy:hugs:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - Wow 20 eggs is amazing!! Way to go!! 

tcmc - great fert report!! It sounds like everything will be perfect for tomorrow and what a relief to have frosties too :)

JDH - fx for a strong beta tomorrow!!

Lotus - I'm sorry you have to have this additional worry. I've read that some drs. don't prescribe antibiotics after ER so hopefully it's something you can do without. 

Alicatt - yay for starting stims on Monday!! Sorry about the hives :(. Can you take Claritin instead? I have regular allergies and take it since it doesn't make me tired like benadryl. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! I have a lot to be thankful for this year. My DH, family and health are at the top of my list :)


----------



## MoBaby

Excellent news tcmc!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!

Progression pics! Do you all think it looks okay????

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/ZtArql.jpg and just pm sticks and today's fmu 

https://i.imgur.com/fbDAHl.jpg

Stick baby stick!

Michelle!!! Can't wait to hear your update!!


----------



## JDH1982

Mo - definite progression! Sticky vibes to you hun. When is your BETA?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

Good luck Michelle I hope you get tons of eggies.

Tcmc, that is a great number. It feels great getting closer to having our babies.

Mo, that's a sticky baby!

JDH, good luck on your beta tomorrow I'm sure it will be a nice strong number!


----------



## MoBaby

JDH : Nov 30th! 20dpo! UGH! The re said I could test this sunday (yeah, right! I knew I would never make it!) so I may call Monday and tell them I had a positive HPT... I could possible go wednesday (well, I could go tuesday but I work close to home so would have to drive 40 min up, get bloods and 40 mins back before 830!) but I MAY just stick it out until friday. I have one more test other than ICS and that may be it. I dont need to worry about it anymore. It would be cool to have the test on the 30th b/c its my brothers birthday and he has been going through this with me so I want to be able to text him something like "Happy Birthday Uncle"!! :)


----------



## JDH1982

30th is a long way off but I like the sentiment about your brother hun. Plus by then you'll be getting a lovely high BETA too!

I'll be 18dpo tomorrow for mine, then 21dpo on Monday for 2nd and can't decide whether to go for 3rd on the Wed or Friday? Just praying for a good number tomorrow x


----------



## michelle01

Great progression Mobaby!

JDH - Good luck tomorrow ;)

I am back home and so sore. When I woke up I had the hiccups and had a barf cup In front of me :wacko: I never had that happen before, but doing ok now, just hurting. Well I got a dozen eggs! I think I was expecting more, but this is more then I got before.


----------



## MoBaby

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doesnt it make you feel like a chicken, LOl :) Everytime I was going in I was like, well, gotta get my basket! CONGRATS! Rest up and eat some turkey (or ham)!!!!!


----------



## JDH1982

michelle01 said:


> Great progression Mobaby!
> 
> JDH - Good luck tomorrow ;)
> 
> I am back home and so sore. When I woke up I had the hiccups and had a barf cup In front of me :wacko: I never had that happen before, but doing ok now, just hurting. Well I got a dozen eggs! I think I was expecting more, but this is more then I got before.

Thanks michelle - 
Excellent news on the eggs. 12 is a fab number hun :happydance:
Here's to lots fertilizing :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

(I wll do personals shortly):winkwink:

Hi ladies,

I got my fertilization report. :thumbup:

Okay, so the DR's office just called and out of the 20 eggs they retrived:


9 eggs were mature
9 are now fertilized embryos

My embryo transfer will be Monday morning at 7:45 am, so we will be doing a 5 day transfer!!! :thumbup:

DH & me were originally wanting to put in 3 embryos, but the DR will talk to us about the quality of the embryos on Monday, and if they are all of high quality than we might just put 2 back, but if only one is of high quality and the other 2 aren't as good than we will most likely put back 3 embryos. We really want twins, but 3 babies seems a little overwhelming in a way. We could handle 3 babies but I would prefer 2. I wanted to put back 3 embryos to improve our odds of pregnancy if the quality wasn't so good. Hmm.. I guess we will see how things are looking on Monday to help make the final decision. :shrug:

I hope we have some left to freeze on Monday, I am assuming that the embryos must look really good if they are letting them all go to day 5 and that there should be a good amount left to freeze based on that? Time will tell I suppose. :thumbup: 

Do you girls know if they can tell how good the eggs look this soon after fertilization? Would they let all 9 go to day 5 if they didn't think they would make it to day 5? I really hope that we can keep the rest to freeze for FET cycles if our fresh cycle isn't a success. I might have to give my DR's office a call and find out the answer to my question. I would hate to loose some if they could of been frozen on day 3 instead of loosing some waiting for day 5, if that makes any sense???:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats on 9!! 
They cant tell just yet how good the embryos will be. Day 3 gives a good idea; day 5 the clearest idea. On average, 1/3 to 1/2 of embryos will make it to blasts stage. 
Freezing depends on the clinics policy. My clinic only freezes day 5/6 blasts because they have the best chances for pregnancy and for surviving the thaw. BUT I have seen many with day 3 frosties transferred. So it really depends on what your clinic will do and what they look like. Will keep everything crossed for you!! having frosties is the best outcome but just remember if you dont get any doesnt mean anything. :) GL!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Congrats on 9!!
> They cant tell just yet how good the embryos will be. Day 3 gives a good idea; day 5 the clearest idea. On average, 1/3 to 1/2 of embryos will make it to blasts stage.
> Freezing depends on the clinics policy. My clinic only freezes day 5/6 blasts because they have the best chances for pregnancy and for surviving the thaw. BUT I have seen many with day 3 frosties transferred. So it really depends on what your clinic will do and what they look like. Will keep everything crossed for you!! having frosties is the best outcome but just remember if you dont get any doesnt mean anything. :) GL!!!

Thanks for the info.!! That is very helpful!! It looks like I will need to give my DR's office a call tomorrow and ask what they will do and when they will freeze depending on the quality. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Great progression Mobaby!
> 
> JDH - Good luck tomorrow ;)
> 
> I am back home and so sore. When I woke up I had the hiccups and had a barf cup In front of me :wacko: I never had that happen before, but doing ok now, just hurting. Well I got a dozen eggs! I think I was expecting more, but this is more then I got before.

A dozen eggs is wonderful hun!!! :happydance::happydance: Congrats!!! I hope you get lots of healthy embryos!! :thumbup: Good luck!! :dust::dust:

I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> well ladies, I am just off the phone with the emryologist and as we were doing ICSI they would only inject mature eggs. sooo of the 14 eggs collected 13 of them were mature and injected yesterday:happydance: and of the 13 injected 11 have fertilised!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> They are going to keep 7 out to chose from for transfer and the remaining 4 are going to be frozen:happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it we couldnt have wished for better results i just hope and pray that we get our little forever baby this time around and the little snow babies will be future siblings:hugs:
> 
> I will be having transfer at 2.30 tomorrow afternoon and they have said it looks like they will more than likely put 2 back:happydance:

That is awesome news hun!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! Good luck with your ET!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Excellent news tcmc!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Progression pics! Do you all think it looks okay????
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/ZtArql.jpg and just pm sticks and today's fmu
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fbDAHl.jpg
> 
> Stick baby stick!
> 
> Michelle!!! Can't wait to hear your update!!

Your lines definatly look darker and are looking really great!!! :thumbup: I think this is for sure your sticky baby!!! Good luck!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Excellent news tcmc!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Progression pics! Do you all think it looks okay????
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/ZtArql.jpg and just pm sticks and today's fmu
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fbDAHl.jpg
> 
> Stick baby stick!
> 
> Michelle!!! Can't wait to hear your update!!

Great progression!! I vote for going for your beta earlier even though that would be nice for your brother's birthday. It would put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> Great progression Mobaby!
> 
> JDH - Good luck tomorrow ;)
> 
> I am back home and so sore. When I woke up I had the hiccups and had a barf cup In front of me :wacko: I never had that happen before, but doing ok now, just hurting. Well I got a dozen eggs! I think I was expecting more, but this is more then I got before.

Way to go!! That is a great number!! :happydance: Hope you can get some rest today.


----------



## Whisper82

Mo - Looks fabulous! Those last lines look nice and dark!

tcmc - Great fertilization report! GL on your ET which is coming right up!

Wanna - Another great fert report! I am with Mo on this one - my clinic only freezes day 5/6 blasts, but again, depends on the clinic. I think the idea is that your body is the best incubator. If they don't make it to day five outside of you, then they are not likely to defrost well and become good embies. But I don't know...that is just what I was told....

Michelle - Woot for more eggs than ever! FX'd for great fertilization! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope it is a great holiday for all of you. We have been so thankful for the resources and medical technology that have allowed us to experience something we never would have had otherwise! I'm off to make pies!


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> (I wll do personals shortly):winkwink:
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my fertilization report. :thumbup:
> 
> Okay, so the DR's office just called and out of the 20 eggs they retrived:
> 
> 
> 9 eggs were mature
> 9 are now fertilized embryos
> 
> My embryo transfer will be Monday morning at 7:45 am, so we will be doing a 5 day transfer!!! :thumbup:
> 
> DH & me were originally wanting to put in 3 embryos, but the DR will talk to us about the quality of the embryos on Monday, and if they are all of high quality than we might just put 2 back, but if only one is of high quality and the other 2 aren't as good than we will most likely put back 3 embryos. We really want twins, but 3 babies seems a little overwhelming in a way. We could handle 3 babies but I would prefer 2. I wanted to put back 3 embryos to improve our odds of pregnancy if the quality wasn't so good. Hmm.. I guess we will see how things are looking on Monday to help make the final decision. :shrug:
> 
> I hope we have some left to freeze on Monday, I am assuming that the embryos must look really good if they are letting them all go to day 5 and that there should be a good amount left to freeze based on that? Time will tell I suppose. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you girls know if they can tell how good the eggs look this soon after fertilization? Would they let all 9 go to day 5 if they didn't think they would make it to day 5? I really hope that we can keep the rest to freeze for FET cycles if our fresh cycle isn't a success. I might have to give my DR's office a call and find out the answer to my question. I would hate to loose some if they could of been frozen on day 3 instead of loosing some waiting for day 5, if that makes any sense???:shrug:

Great fert report!! My clinic will only let them go to day 5 if you have over a certain number, I think it's 5 embryos. I just spoke with my RE two days ago about day 3 versus day 5 freezing because we were going over the outcome of my last retrieval and planning for this next one. Like you I was wondering if we should have just frozen all 5 of our embryos on day 3 instead of pushing them to blast. He said day 5 embryos have the highest chance of surviving the thaw and highest live birth rates so that's why they always push for day 5. One of my embryos was actually frozen on day 6 because it was a little slower getting to blast stage. Each clinic is different though so you should call and talk to them to see what their cutoff is for pushing to day 5. Fx for you!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, thanks for the advice and info.!!! :thumbup: I will be sure to ask my clinic what their policy i regarding this so I can find out for sure!! :thumbup:

*Quick Question...* Do you girls know if the DR's office is able to tell on day 2 that the embryos look good enough to make it to day 5 already? I am assuming that yes, they are able to because they have decided to let all 9 of mine go to day 5 for monday's ET. I suppose if they didn't think they were going to make it to day 5 than they would of course have brought me in on Saturday to do a day 3 transfer?? Do you girls know??:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

yes if they are all still going strong, they will take them to day 5. :) IF any indication that they are not doing well they will call you on day 3 and bring you in. I think its great they are letting you go to day 5! Thats a great thing!


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> @Whisper, thanks for the advice and info.!!! :thumbup: I will be sure to ask my clinic what their policy i regarding this so I can find out for sure!! :thumbup:
> 
> *Quick Question...* Do you girls know if the DR's office is able to tell on day 2 that the embryos look good enough to make it to day 5 already? I am assuming that yes, they are able to because they have decided to let all 9 of mine go to day 5 for monday's ET. I suppose if they didn't think they were going to make it to day 5 than they would of course have brought me in on Saturday to do a day 3 transfer?? Do you girls know??:shrug:

My clinic decides on day 3 whether or not they can go to day 5. I think you get a call in the morning whether to come in that day for transfer or wait two more days. :hugs: For me this part is the hardest of the whole process just waiting for them to call. But like Mo said it's a great sign they are confident enough already that you're going to day 5!


----------



## Em260

So I had my baseline ultrasound this morning. Still waiting to hear back about my blood work but it looks like I might not be able to start this cycle. I have four new cysts on my ovary. The RE that scanned me said she will call my RE and he'll make the final decision. She said my ovary might not respond to the stims with these new cysts. They usually make you wait until they resolve but I don't have that option. I've been postponing my surgery for the two cysts I have that are suspicious for malignancy and I just know my Oncologist won't let me wait another another month to have surgery. I'm trying not to get too down about this because we do have our frosties from last cycle but it's still a bummer :(


----------



## FirstTry

wannabeprego said:


> @Whisper, thanks for the advice and info.!!! :thumbup: I will be sure to ask my clinic what their policy i regarding this so I can find out for sure!! :thumbup:
> 
> *Quick Question...* Do you girls know if the DR's office is able to tell on day 2 that the embryos look good enough to make it to day 5 already? I am assuming that yes, they are able to because they have decided to let all 9 of mine go to day 5 for monday's ET. I suppose if they didn't think they were going to make it to day 5 than they would of course have brought me in on Saturday to do a day 3 transfer?? Do you girls know??:shrug:

I think the way my clinic works is if you have a certain number doing well on day 2 (at least 6, I think), then they do a day 5 transfer. This lets them be able to tell what the strongest embryos are. Their literature says that growing the embies in the lab for two more days does not make them stronger. The only purpose is to be able to choose the best. 

In other words, if you have 6 good ones on day 2, they can't tell which ones will be the best. But if you only have 1 or 2 on day 2, well, those are the best!

I hope that helps.

Also, my clinic will only freeze day 5 or 6 blasts too.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> So I had my baseline ultrasound this morning. Still waiting to hear back about my blood work but it looks like I might not be able to start this cycle. I have four new cysts on my ovary. The RE that scanned me said she will call my RE and he'll make the final decision. She said my ovary might not respond to the stims with these new cysts. They usually make you wait until they resolve but I don't have that option. I've been postponing my surgery for the two cysts I have that are suspicious for malignancy and I just know my Oncologist won't let me wait another another month to have surgery. I'm trying not to get too down about this because we do have our frosties from last cycle but it's still a bummer :(

I'm so sorry to hear that, Em. I wish you the best on both the baby front and the health front. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

em: I'm sorry :( Maybe they can put you on BCP for a week or so longer to see if they will shrink on their own????


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Em! I'm glad you can move forward.
> 
> Holy cow, Wanna! 20 eggs is amazing! I read your journal entry. It was nice to get a detailed idea of what might happen on ER day. Thanks!
> 
> I just saw the infectious disease Dr and he said I need to avoid antibiotics if possible because the infection can recur. Oh man. This is a time when reading stories on the Internet is not a good idea. I read about how this bacteria can affect pregnant women and it's terrible. :( I know they will likely give me antibiotics after the ER, but Dr suggested not taking them. I'll talk to my IVF Dr about it. For now I am just trying to stay healthy, hydrated and eat well. Oh yeah, and try not to let this new info stress me out.

Thanks, I am glad that my journal was helpful!! The ER really wasn't so bad so please don't worry!! :hugs:

I am not on antibiotics either after the ER because I am allergic to a couple of different ones and the DR's didn't have an alternative that they felt would be safe, so I just have to monitor myself and watch for any signs of infection. 

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping that your infection clears up so that you can be worry free for your IVF cycle!! Good luck hun!!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> So I had my baseline ultrasound this morning. Still waiting to hear back about my blood work but it looks like I might not be able to start this cycle. I have four new cysts on my ovary. The RE that scanned me said she will call my RE and he'll make the final decision. She said my ovary might not respond to the stims with these new cysts. They usually make you wait until they resolve but I don't have that option. I've been postponing my surgery for the two cysts I have that are suspicious for malignancy and I just know my Oncologist won't let me wait another another month to have surgery. I'm trying not to get too down about this because we do have our frosties from last cycle but it's still a bummer :(

I am so sorry to hear that they found more cysts!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope that your IVF cycle doesn't get delayed. I will be thinking of you hoping for the best possible outcome!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck with everything!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Whisper, thanks for the advice and info.!!! :thumbup: I will be sure to ask my clinic what their policy i regarding this so I can find out for sure!! :thumbup:
> 
> *Quick Question...* Do you girls know if the DR's office is able to tell on day 2 that the embryos look good enough to make it to day 5 already? I am assuming that yes, they are able to because they have decided to let all 9 of mine go to day 5 for monday's ET. I suppose if they didn't think they were going to make it to day 5 than they would of course have brought me in on Saturday to do a day 3 transfer?? Do you girls know??:shrug:
> 
> My clinic decides on day 3 whether or not they can go to day 5. I think you get a call in the morning whether to come in that day for transfer or wait two more days. :hugs: For me this part is the hardest of the whole process just waiting for them to call. But like Mo said it's a great sign they are confident enough already that you're going to day 5!Click to expand...

Mine waited until Day 3 as well. It was a really stressful couple of days wondering if they were going to make it, and how many, etc. Best of luck and :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies holy cow gone one day and four pages lets see what i retained.....

Em- I'm sooooooo sorry to hear that I hope that everything comes back ok and you will be good to go!

Wanna, tcmc, mich- I'm sooooo excited I hear that!! You guys have a lot of eggs. And I have a grrrrrrrreat feeling about all of you!!!

Allie- how are you doing?

Ash- happy thanksgiving hope all is well

Want, wish- hope everything is going well! Let me know of we open up a new thread!!!

First- how are you doing???

Jdh- wow they make you wait awhile before your beta!! I bet it's way high!! Keep us posted!

Mo- I can def see te progression!! I'm kinda nervous cause took dollar general ones then the one from yesterday looks a little darker but the line is skinnier but the one today is a hint lighter but thicker. I'm wonder since its the cheapie if its cause it sat overnight that's why it's darker?!?! It is already stained yellow and with FRER it hardly ever turns yellow. So I don't know so now I'm worrying........


AFM- I'm super anxious kinda nervous. I want to do another beta ASAP I will feel a lot more comfortable if I know it doubled after the 137. Today I'm 8dp5dt. I have never been so concerned with something not sticking but again this is the first BFP (real) one ever so I'm praying I won't have any issues. Whew......

Sorry if I missed anyone happy thanksgiving to everyone!!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for your support everyone! I just got the call from my clinic and my RE said I can go ahead and start my stims :happydance:. I'm so relieved! Even if this cycle doesn't go that well or we don't end up getting any embryos to freeze, at least I will know that I tried everything possible before my surgery. That's all I really wanted, just a chance and the knowledge that I tried as hard as I could. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## cali_kt

Em- I'm glad for your good news! Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle!

TCMC & Wanna- Great news about your reports! :happydance: Hoping all your embryos grow nice and strong for 5 day transfers!

Mo- Wow!! So exciting...nice progression! :wohoo:


----------



## cali_kt

Sweet- I had to go back in some pages and saw...... Congrats on your :bfp:! :wohoo: :wohoo: So exciting!! You must be ecstatic! Crossing my fingers for a double on your next beta!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! I work this evening.. so I am missing family celebration. :cry: But I am making a small feast for me and DH. Hope you all have a wonderful holiday and I am grateful for all the support here! :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

alicatt said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs!!! :)
> 
> 
> Had my hysteroscopy, and it was fine. Apparently the opening of my cervix is pretty small and the Dr. had a LOT of trouble getting through. That was the worst part of the whole procedure. He had to try a couple different tools until he was finally able to get through. Once that was done, there was no pain at all. He also said everything looks good!
> 
> Lucie, I had a similar issue, they ended up going in there (with me under) and doing a dilation of sorts. It widens the pathway so that you can get the catheter in for the embryo transfer. Has your Dr mentioned anything like that?Click to expand...

My first embryo transfer was, to quote my Dr., "textbook". In fact, I had no idea they were even doing it until the Dr. said he was done.


----------



## Mells54

Half way through my 2WW. Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## alicatt

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!!!

So glad that I have you all to talk to about IVF! I know I haven't spoken much, but I haven't had too much to say since I haven't fully started my cycle yet. I still get itchy feet if I don't take the benadryl, and I'm guessing it is from the Lupron. Only a few more days.. start my menopur and bravelle on Monday! Can't wait! I just hope I can juggle my home stuff, work stuff and all the upcoming Dr's appointments! 

Cheers to those that have gotten their :bfp: and to those that are still awaiting theirs, may this holiday season bring us all our miracles :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

tcmc said:


> well ladies, I am just off the phone with the emryologist and as we were doing ICSI they would only inject mature eggs. sooo of the 14 eggs collected 13 of them were mature and injected yesterday:happydance: and of the 13 injected 11 have fertilised!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> They are going to keep 7 out to chose from for transfer and the remaining 4 are going to be frozen:happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it we couldnt have wished for better results i just hope and pray that we get our little forever baby this time around and the little snow babies will be future siblings:hugs:
> 
> I will be having transfer at 2.30 tomorrow afternoon and they have said it looks like they will more than likely put 2 back:happydance:

Yay! Good luck tomorrow! So exciting! :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Morning Ladies, well today is my OTD so I did my digi (knew it would be positive, but wanted to save it!) Pic is attached :thumbup:

I've just got back from doctors and have had my BETA done, so just got to wait for the results. Probs get them around 5pm so a long wait yet. Just hoping for a good number.

I had some brown on the tissue paper this morning, that freaked me out. I know that's old blood but it's still so scary. I just want my rainbow :cry: 
I'm going to try and remain positive though 

Hope you're all well. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-23 08.07.05.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









2012-11-23 07.30.51.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tcmc

JDH- congrats again, i hope i get to see that in a cpl of weeks time:hugs: and dont stress its bad for the baby im sure your beta will come back nice and strong:hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Well today is the day!! ET at 2.30, and then home to bed where i plan on staying all weekend. my clinic doesnt tell you to have any bed rest but i am taking no chances:nope: and DH agrees. not really looking forward to the progesterone gel inserts but i will do anything to help make this work. :hugs: i am hoping they are still gonna put 2 back. All prayers greatly appreciated:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

tcmc, thanks, I am trying to stay calm lol

Good luck for ET today. You will be fine. I agree, bed rest for the rest of today and then do very little over the weekend xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jdh!! Love the digi!

Tcmc: gl girl!! Fx for you Hun! 

Think I'm going to call and get beta mon or tues... I can't wait until Friday!!lol.


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH, That digi looks great hun!! Congrats again to you!! :happydance: Good luck, I hope the spotting stops soon and that you will have a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs::dust::dust:

@TCMC, good luck with your transfer!!! I hope you get your a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:

AFM,So lastnight DH & me went to a casino buffet for Thanksgiving dinner. The food was okay, they had a decent variety. Turkey, ham, chicken, mashed potatoes, fried red potatoes, stuffing, etc along with deserts, pies, cakes and ice cream. It was a quiet Thanksgiving and relaxing. We have my sister's house to ourslves because her, her husband and their 2 kids all went to my brothers for the big family thanksgiving and we just decided to take it easy with us going through all of the IVF stuff. 

So yesterday I started my meds for after the egg retrival, I am on a baby aspirin, progesterone cream vaginal inserts, estraidol pill inserted vaginally, and an injectible drug called Lovenox for 10 days, which burns like hell when you inject it, it feels like a bee sting. Ugghhh.. I thought I was done with the injectible drugs, but nope, i am not, I got prescribed it because my estrogen was so high and there is a risk of blood clots, so this is a blood thinner. I also am having a hard time getting the estraidol pill inserts far enough up my Hoo haaaa.. the dam things are a pain to get up in there and they are so tiny that they get lost in the vagina. :dohh:

Well I called my clinic because I had a couple of questions about my embryos. I am scheduled for a 5 day transfer for monday, but I wanted to know if my embryos didn't look that geat on day 3 which would be saturday if they would contact me and tell me to come in to do a day 3 transfer. The nurse I spoke to said yes, they will check them on day 3 and give me a call if they need to go in sooner than day 5, so I was happy to hear that. Then she also mentioned that they won't freeze any embryos unless they make it to day 5 or day 6 blast. So now I am worrying wondering how many of our 9 embryos will be able to survive this entire process. Eeeekkk... It seems like there is always something to stress out about in this process one way or the other.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- I can't wait to hear your beta how many days past transfer are you?

Tcmc- I would def rest and not take any chances either. And good luck with the progesterone I got lucky and opted out of doing them!( but I give myself a shot everyday)

Wanna- everything will work out just fine!! Just try to relax your embryos are making it to day 5!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I am also very eager for my next beta. My try and have my work do one tom ( since I work in an ER they sometimes do things like that). So if I do I will tell ya. I took another test today and its pretty dark. So I'm hoping its doubled


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope everyone had a great thanksgiving! 

Wanna - I posted in your journal but 9 fertilized is GREAT! Can't wait for your ET and then you will be PUPO! I know how stressful it is not knowing what's happening with your embryo's but just try to stay positive, I know it's hard. I kept trying to tell myself that it is out of my hands now, that I did everything I was supposed to and now there was nothing I could do.

tcmc - good luck with ET today! I was told I didn't need bed rest but stayed on bed rest for the first day and then took it easy the rest of the days! I think you're making a good decision! Best of luck! 

JDH - congrats! Must be so nice to see that word pregnant! Can't wait to hear about your beta! 

lotus - I think a while back you asked about my OH and my hawaii wedding and I'm really not sure where we're going to have it on the islands yet buuuuuuut this girl that I kind of work with (I'm a nanny and she's a nanny and we have play dates all of the time) said that she got married in cape cod and it was so beautiful and now I"m kind of thinking that maybe I'll get married there instead. A hawaii wedding would be BEAUTIFUL don't get me wrong but there are things that I like about having the wedding closer. I feel like I can be more hands on when it comes to picking out the food and having a tasting and the cake and all of my flowers and the location, etc, etc. And although I don't have a huge family and I'm not realllly close with a lot of them, I would like it for them to be there. If I have it in hawaii I know that only about 10 family members would be able to come because of costs. So .. that's where we're leaning right now anyways. I think it will be beautiful either way. We're going to try to take a trip up there this spring/summer and see if we like it and if so I think we'll go with Cape Cod. 

Sweet - so happy you're pregnant! That's amazing! Enjoy it :happydance:

Goodness I know I missed people but I've been MIA for so long, I'm just going to have to catch up with your all on a daily basis again!


----------



## tcmc

Quick update cos I'm on my phone. Soooo I am now PUPO with twins :-D plz oh plz be wee sticky embies xx


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> Quick update cos I'm on my phone. Soooo I am now PUPO with twins :-D plz oh plz be wee sticky embies xx

Good luck and Congrats!!! :dust::dust::dust:

How was the ET, was it as easy as everyone says it is??:thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

tcmc said:


> Quick update cos I'm on my phone. Soooo I am now PUPO with twins :-D plz oh plz be wee sticky embies xx

Excellent news :thumbup:

:dust: to you and all other PUPO or pregnant ladies :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

tcmc said:


> Quick update cos I'm on my phone. Soooo I am now PUPO with twins :-D plz oh plz be wee sticky embies xx

Yeah!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Quick question...Does anyone know whether you can get AF while using PIO? thanks


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - you shouldn't because PIO keeps your lining nice and thick for the embryo to implant. :)


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Quick question...Does anyone know whether you can get AF while using PIO? thanks

You shouldn't get your period while using PIO, but I know of a woman that keeps getting her period even while using Crinone. Not sure if the levels you get from Crinone are as high as PIO, but I guess anything is possible, but it would be very rare. As Ash said, the PIO is meant to keep the uterus lining nice and thick and nurturing for the embryo. In all the times I've taken progesterone supplements I haven't had my period until 2-4 days after stopping the supplement (4 months worth). 

What DPO are you? Could it be implantation bleeding? Some spotting is normal, is it old blood or new blood? How much?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tcmc- yay!!! Now relax let them snuggle!!!

Mells- when I was taking progesterone pills 3 times a day I ALWAYS starting my period even with my progesterone at 100. I was always " that" girl. Lol. But PIO my re said some girls don't and some girls don't


----------



## JDH1982

I got my 1st BETA back and it's..... 557 :wohoo:

I'm very happy with that. Do you think that sounds OK. I've had a google and it seems to be at the high side of 4 weeks which is good :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH1982 said:


> I got my 1st BETA back and it's..... 557 :wohoo:
> 
> I'm very happy with that. Do you think that sounds OK. I've had a google and it seems to be at the high side of 4 weeks which is good :happydance:

WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your beta results are wonderful hun!!! :happydance::happydance: I am over the moon with happyness for you!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## ashknowsbest

jdh - congrats on such a high beta! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks guys, am back on Monday for 2nd lot and I think that's all i'm having.
I just need to know that it's going in the right direction, but I don't want to obsess about the numbers. So two will give me that reassurance and then I can try and enjoy it.

I've been told i'll have first scan week beginning 17th Dec. Feels like ages away but hopefully with Christmas fast approaching it will go quite quickly


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jdh!! That is high!! Twins maybe?? Lol :) this thread had lots of high betas!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

IC HPT & OPK on the same day as the trigger shot, very dark and very dark positive OPK.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09458.jpg



IC & OPK 4 days after trigger... OPK is positive still but not as dark as before, IC HPT line is lighter but still very easy to see...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09461.jpg

I want to see how the tests are going to look on the morning of ET before the embryos are put back in, it would be nice if they were negative and than next time I test if the HPT is darker I can know for sure it is the real deal and not the trigger in my system still. :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ash- I totally understand wanting to have your wedding closer. I bet Cape Cod will be gorgeous! I have some friends (that I nannied for) up there. They love it. 

tcmc- Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: I can't wait to read about your BFP!

JDH- Yay for a high beta!! It is so encouraging to see all these BFPs. :dance:

AFM- I did my first Lupron injection this morning. I was so nervous, I had to focus on my breath (thank you, yoga!) and I decided to do it on an exhale. Ha! It was nothing. It's just weird to put a needle in my own body. I forgot to ice it, but it was fine. It itched for a second and had a small welt that went away 30 min later. Whew! Thanks for all the earlier info and encouragement. It helps so much to be able to ask you guys questions and share what's happening.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH :wohoo: that is a great beta! How many dpo are you?

Tcmc yay you are PUPO!

Wanna hopefully the trigger shot will be out soon. Good luck on Monday.

Lotus great job on your first injection! It does get easier.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## JDH1982

I think i'm roughly 16/17dpo, it seems a good number for my gestational age which was changed by my FS today (only by 2 days though!)

Just got to wait and see what Monday's brings. 

Happy - you had some brown when you wiped didn't you? How long did it last? I've had it today, and although i'm not worried because it's old, i'd still like it to stop lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH, I think that number might be twins. Yes I did have some spotting but it was just one day. You should be fine if its old blood.


----------



## JDH1982

HappyBunnyAB said:


> JDH, I think that number might be twins. Yes I did have some spotting but it was just one day. You should be fine if its old blood.

DH and I would love twins :baby::baby: But i'd be happy with one healthy baby too.

It's very minimal so i'm not overly worried, and when talking with nurses today they said it's very common with IVF as they've been prodding and poking about in there lol :haha: and brown means old so they weren't concerned at all. So i'm really not stressing about it, but I wouldn't like it to continue for more than a couple of days tho.

just have to wait and see what BETA #2 shows - exciting :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

JDH1982 said:


> I got my 1st BETA back and it's..... 557 :wohoo:
> 
> I'm very happy with that. Do you think that sounds OK. I've had a google and it seems to be at the high side of 4 weeks which is good :happydance:

Take a look at this site, it shows you BETA numbers by DPO for singles, twins, and triplets. https://www.betabase.info/index.php Plus helps you calculate doubling times and all that good stuff. I can't remember what DPO you are, but that does sound high! Maybe twins?


----------



## MoBaby

13dpo PM test!! Line came up immediately!! Last test isnt dried; only about 20 mins old!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/nHMID.jpg


----------



## holdontohope

:hi: girls!! 

Wanna, Tcmc and Michelle glad all your ER went well!! :hugs::happydance:

JDH- nice beta!!

MO- your tests look so good!! 

Lotus- congrats on your first injections!!

Ash- How are you doing? :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing good!! Happy late Thanksgiving!! We were quite busy with cooking and family yesterday! Was nice to get my mind off of IVF for a few! 

AFM: Today I got my period:happydance: Never been so happy to see AF in my life! This just confirms the chances of me having scar tissue in my uterus is very slim:thumbup: Which is a huge relief for me! I was so worried since this is my first period since July and the one before that was April! I guess I should have listen to my FS from the start, because he wasn't worried about scar tissue at all:blush:

Other then that, I start stims on Tuesday!! And have an u/s :thumbup: Besides cysts, what exactly else will the FS be looking for??


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> :hi: girls!!
> 
> AFM: Today I got my period:happydance: Never been so happy to see AF in my life! This just confirms the chances of me having scar tissue in my uterus is very slim:thumbup: Which is a huge relief for me! I was so worried since this is my first period since July and the one before that was April! I guess I should have listen to my FS from the start, because he wasn't worried about scar tissue at all:blush:
> 
> Other then that, I start stims on Tuesday!! And have an u/s :thumbup: Besides cysts, what exactly else will the FS be looking for??

That is great news! I was happy when I got mine too, just wanted to have a nice fresh lining for my future embies! Now you have one too! Mostly they will be looking at your ovaries to make sure they look good, no cysts, they'll measure your lining, and probably take some blood to get a baseline for your estrogen and progesterone. I'm having that exact same thing only 1 day sooner (Monday)!

Here is to hoping we both get the green light to start stims!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> 13dpo PM test!! Line came up immediately!! Last test isnt dried; only about 20 mins old!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nHMID.jpg

Congrats hun!! Your lines look great!!! I am so happy for you!! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## MoBaby

hold: Great news!! glad you are starting!! and you as well alicatt!

wanna: how are you feeling?? any ohss symptoms?? sorry you have to take the lovenox injections!
Lotus: Yay for stating poking!! It wont be long now! The lupron always made me itch as well for like an hour after injection but then it was better. 
So much going on in here in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am glad that AF finally came for you!! :thumbup: At my baseline ultrasound they could see small follicles on my ovaries and they looked at my uterus. The follicles you see on the baseline will start to get bigger and bigger as you do your stims and as you go in for repeated ultrasounds and blood work. They will have your eggs in them. Plus I think they want to get an idea of what your uterus and ovaries look like at the start of Stims. Plus they will check your LH, estrogen etc. with the blood work. Good luck with everything!! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> hold: Great news!! glad you are starting!! and you as well alicatt!
> 
> wanna: how are you feeling?? any ohss symptoms?? sorry you have to take the lovenox injections!
> Lotus: Yay for stating poking!! It wont be long now! The lupron always made me itch as well for like an hour after injection but then it was better.
> So much going on in here in the next couple of weeks!

I'm doing okay. Thanks for asking. My belly is bloated but it isn't too extreme. I have cramping in my ovary area but it seems to get better each day. Unfortunatly DH & me can't have :sex: for a week after the ER, and we didn't have :sex:for 2 weeks before well I was away doing my IVF cycle, and when he came up here on Tuesday he was abstaining to give his :spermy: sample for the DR's office, so it will be 3 weeks with no :sex: for us. :dohh:

Poor DH is torturing me with the lovenox injections and he goes all slow when he puts in the needle so it hurts and I can feel the needle going in. My sister was good at doing them really fast so I barely felt them. LOL. :wacko:I am sooooo tired of doing injections now!! We have 8 more days of injections to go after today!!!! uggghhh... i can handle all of the vaginal insert stuff though, the progesterone and the estraidol, it isn't so bad. Most of it seems to stay up in there okay which is a surprise to me, I thought more of it would come out once it is in.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats JDH!

Nice lines Mo!

Tcmc - Congrats on being pupo.

Em - Glad you got to start, sorry about your cysts.

wanna - I have been doing lovenox injections since I started stims. I learned from last cycle to ice for a good minute before injecting, the going slow with it; this one sucks the most and hurts the worse afterwards. If this cycle works for me I have to stay on these injections for three months :wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- I am so excited we are on the same cycle!! :) Now I am just praying I have no cysts! Fingers crossed for both of us :hugs: What time is your appt on Monday? Mine is at 9am on Tuesday. Only a couple more days and then your Lupron dose will decrease! :) 

Wanna- Thank you!! Did they count the follicles on your ovaries at your baseline u/s? I hope I have a good amount! That is something I don't quite understand... The Lupron suppresses ovulation, but not your period.. And follicles still grow :shrug: Amazing how things work! 

Mo- Thanks!!! I am very excited!


----------



## want2conceive

I'm back..... doing personals in a bit.


----------



## want2conceive

Haven't been able to get online the last 3 days and I see I've missed so much. OMG, 15pages of posts to catch up on........lol! I hope everybody had an awesome Thanksgiving!


*Sweet / MoBaby / JDH *- Congrat's on your :bfp: ladies!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


*Sweet *- See, I told you there was nothing to worry about and that Halloween was last month so no witch this month.


*Wanna / Tcmc / Michelle* - Glad ER went well for all three of you. Sending all of you some sticky baby dust girls. :dust: :dust: :dust:


*Tcmc* - Congrat's on being PUPO! Here is some sticky dust! :dust:


*Wanna* - I know you were a bit undecided on how many to transfer until Monday. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


*JDH* - Completely agree we should stick together through term. We've already been through the tough part together so why not go through the easy part(Not really easy but you know what I mean, lol) together as well.


*Em *- Sorry about your cysts. I hope your next cycle is all you need girl! :hugs: :dust:


*Mells* - 1 week to go! Still throwing sticky baby dust at you girl! :dust:


*Happy* - Your ticker is awesome too girl! Congrat's on Twins! :happydance: :happydance:


*Whisper / Hold* - Thanks Whisper, Some days are better then others with the cramps. Nurse told me to try to eat more fiber and more water(been drinking like 6 bottles a day but will try). As for the vaginal progesterone I think I have to take it until Jan. 15th or 18th.(depending on if it's 3months from ER date or ET date). I am going to confirm with Doc when it get's closer. 


*Ash *- Glad you are back with us. Hope the next cycle is all you need hun! :dust:


*First* - How long until you test?


*Lucie* - Glad everything was ok with the spotting and your cycle is still on track.


*Alicatt / Hold *- Glad you girls can start your next cycle soon.


*Lotus *- Ice works well for numbing the injections. I used an ice pack instead of a cube and left it on the spot about 1 full minute before injecting. Also helps to let stand for a couple minutes after you mix it and before you inject it. I hope your still ok to move forward with your cycle.


If I missed anyone I'm sorry. I did try to respond to each and every one of you. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Ali- I am so excited we are on the same cycle!! :) Now I am just praying I have no cysts! Fingers crossed for both of us :hugs: What time is your appt on Monday? Mine is at 9am on Tuesday. Only a couple more days and then your Lupron dose will decrease! :)
> 
> Wanna- Thank you!! Did they count the follicles on your ovaries at your baseline u/s? I hope I have a good amount! That is something I don't quite understand... The Lupron suppresses ovulation, but not your period.. And follicles still grow :shrug: Amazing how things work!
> 
> Mo- Thanks!!! I am very excited!

Thanks Hold! My apt isn't until 11:30 my Dr has surgery or something that morning so that was the earliest apt I could get. I just can't wait to start! I need to talk to them about all the needles! I have all sorts of them in all different sizes, and I know some are for my stims and some are for my progesterone and so I need to make sure I'm using the right ones!


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Ali- I am so excited we are on the same cycle!! :) Now I am just praying I have no cysts! Fingers crossed for both of us :hugs: What time is your appt on Monday? Mine is at 9am on Tuesday. Only a couple more days and then your Lupron dose will decrease! :)
> 
> Wanna- Thank you!! Did they count the follicles on your ovaries at your baseline u/s? I hope I have a good amount! That is something I don't quite understand... The Lupron suppresses ovulation, but not your period.. And follicles still grow :shrug: Amazing how things work!
> 
> Mo- Thanks!!! I am very excited!
> 
> Thanks Hold! My apt isn't until 11:30 my Dr has surgery or something that morning so that was the earliest apt I could get. I just can't wait to start! I need to talk to them about all the needles! I have all sorts of them in all different sizes, and I know some are for my stims and some are for my progesterone and so I need to make sure I'm using the right ones!Click to expand...

Ali- I was so confused at first about what needles to use for which shot. But then before you know it, you will have it down pat. One good thing was that my RE gave me the injection class on DVD, so whenever I was confused I played it. Good Luck!


----------



## Mbrink

Congrats on the BFP and PUPO! Trying to stay up on the updates! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone :wave:

I have a question. My FRERs are still showing a line every morning, definitely lighter than the control line, but they're not really getting darker. Should I be worried?

My doctor wouldn't let me get a beta test before 10dp5dt, which was Thanksgiving. I'm traveling now, so I had to go to a LabCorp to get tested. The fun part is that I won't get the results until Monday :wacko: So, we remain cautiously optimistic.


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I have a question. My FRERs are still showing a line every morning, definitely lighter than the control line, but they're not really getting darker. Should I be worried?
> 
> My doctor wouldn't let me get a beta test before 10dp5dt, which was Thanksgiving. I'm traveling now, so I had to go to a LabCorp to get tested. The fun part is that I won't get the results until Monday :wacko: So, we remain cautiously optimistic.

Have you tried a digital test? It seems like it would show "Pregnant" by now.


----------



## Em260

tcmc - congrats on being PUPO!! Fx for you!

JDH - Wow that is a strong number!!! Yayy!! :happydance:

Lotus - good job getting through the first shot! That is always the hardest one. I give people anesthesia via injection everyday but for some reason injecting myself totally freaked me out at first too. 

Mo - that is a great line!! :)

Wanna - sorry about the Lovenox :(. I have to use that when I have surgery and I remember how much it hurts. Hope the ice helps a little. 

Ali - the needles are so confusing at first. The smaller ones are for injecting in your abdomen. If you need injection training videos my clinic has them online: https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/injections

First - it could vary depending on how dilute your urine is. Even if you're always using FMU the urine isn't always the same concentration. Sorry you have to wait until Monday :(

AFM - I'm on day 3 of stims and so far so good. I have Clomid added into the mix this time and it gives me a little bit of a dull headache. Hopefully that is the worst side effect I get from it. My next ultrasound/blood work is on Tuesday.


----------



## FirstTry

My FRER is still not as dark as Mo's and I'm 17dpo. I think we both transferred one embie, so that doesn't explain it.

Well, I just have to wait until Monday for the beta results. Fingers crossed that s/he sticks.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, Tanks for the good luck wishes. :flower: I am 33 and my DH is 42. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Ali- I am so excited we are on the same cycle!! :) Now I am just praying I have no cysts! Fingers crossed for both of us :hugs: What time is your appt on Monday? Mine is at 9am on Tuesday. Only a couple more days and then your Lupron dose will decrease! :)
> 
> Wanna- Thank you!! Did they count the follicles on your ovaries at your baseline u/s? I hope I have a good amount! That is something I don't quite understand... The Lupron suppresses ovulation, but not your period.. And follicles still grow :shrug: Amazing how things work!
> 
> Mo- Thanks!!! I am very excited!

They didn't count my follicles at the baseline because they are small still. I definatly had more folicles after using the lupron that I would of had normally without using the lupron. The lupron puts your ovaries on pause so the follicles build up and it prevents you from ovulating too soon. They will start to count and measure your follicles as you do stims and once the follicles get big enough they will begin to count and measure them during your ultrasound. The follicles you see on the baseline do start to grow with stims, so you can get some idea of how many follicles, but it will increase as you do your stims. I tried to count the follicles on the ultrasound screen when they showed me my ovaries on my baseline to get an idea. :blush::haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> My FRER is still not as dark as Mo's and I'm 17dpo. I think we both transferred one embie, so that doesn't explain it.
> 
> Well, I just have to wait until Monday for the beta results. Fingers crossed that s/he sticks.

Good luck with everything. I am sure that you are going to be just fine.:hugs::hugs: I hope you get great beta results!! :dust::dust: I don't think you can compare your tests to some one else just because everyone is different so please don't let that worry you hun!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Congrats JDH!
> 
> Nice lines Mo!
> 
> Tcmc - Congrats on being pupo.
> 
> Em - Glad you got to start, sorry about your cysts.
> 
> wanna - I have been doing lovenox injections since I started stims. I learned from last cycle to ice for a good minute before injecting, the going slow with it; this one sucks the most and hurts the worse afterwards. If this cycle works for me I have to stay on these injections for three months :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Wow, I thought I had it bad with my lovenox injections!!! :dohh: I am on them for 10 days total. They are one of the worse injections, and I got a nice bruise from them and none of the other injections left bruises like this injection did. :wacko: Than they burn as well. I noticed that icing a really long time helps alot too!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

First: don't compare lines. They mean nothing. They only tell you yes or no. Wait for beta. Don't stress! I know harder said then done. :) your preggo!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First I wouldn't worry I'm still taking test ( even after beta) and some are darker then others. Today's is lighter then yesterday's so it does make me nervous too but I also drank a lot of water yesterday so guessing that's why.


----------



## MoBaby

Crap... I just went to the bathroom b/c I felt some leakage from the progesterone and my liner had pink spotting on it.... Now I'm worried b/c af is due today. No cramps and none when I wiped. Crap :( I hope this is nothing.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Crap... I just went to the bathroom b/c I felt some leakage from the progesterone and my liner had pink spotting on it.... Now I'm worried b/c af is due today. No cramps and none when I wiped. Crap :( I hope this is nothing.

@Mo, I really hope the spotting stops!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question girls*.... Did you girls that already did your embryo transfer have to take one Piroxicam 10 mg pill one to two hours before the embryo transfer?? :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wanna - I'm not sure about that pill ... I was on doxycycline for 7 days before the transfer! 

Mo - FX'd for you that it's nothing and I'm sure it's nothing, stay positive hun! :hugs:

AFM - 9 days until post IVF consult. Getting excited! I had a very rough night with my OH and got about 3 hours of sleep but I'm getting ready to go out to rockerfeller center and do some shopping at home goods! Love that place!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, I hope you have fun shopping!! :winkwink: Hopefully you can get some good sales left over from Black Friday!! :thumbup: I didn't take an antibiotic because I am allergic to some of them and the DR's office didn't have an alternative that they felt would be safe for me.


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question girls*.... Did you girls that already did your embryo transfer have to take one Piroxicam 10 mg pill one to two hours before the embryo transfer?? :shrug:

Ok, so I just did some research on this pill on DR google and apparently this pill helps get the uterus ready for implantation, increases the odds of implantation and is an antinflammatory drug, it is good for women with endometriosis and male factor infertility. There was a study done that showed a high success rate of pregnancy with women that took the pill 1 to 2 hours before the ET. :thumbup: So it sounds like a good thing for me to take since I have stage 2 endometriosis.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- it's prob the pill irritating the cervix. I wouldn't worry

Wanna-that med doesn't sound familiar to me so I'm assuming I don't take it 

Ash- ooooo I'm so jealous you get to go shopping!!! :) and your consult will be here before you know it!

AFM- I'm getting nervous I'm afraid my beta won't double as my preg test was lighter today and I'm not feeling ANYTHING. Ugh


----------



## MoBaby

So I called the dr line and was on hold for 7 mins and it said to keep holding and someone would be with you.. Well no one ever answered. Ugh. Thats crap. I really think it's from the progesterone Insert but I did another one just in case it's low progesterone. Ugh. I'm sure it will be checked on Monday. I'll tell nurse about it. No blood on insert. I wonder if they will make me do pio as well?? Great. An I'm watching my nephew until 9... How am I gonna rest today now.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Crap... I just went to the bathroom b/c I felt some leakage from the progesterone and my liner had pink spotting on it.... Now I'm worried b/c af is due today. No cramps and none when I wiped. Crap :( I hope this is nothing.

Mo: from what I understand, a little bit of spotting is normal. But I understand how disconcerting that could be. On the other hand, remember your dark lines!


----------



## tcmc

Is it normal that I am already worrying and freaking out even though I am only 1dp2dt :-( this is gonna be 2 very loooong weeks :-(


----------



## FirstTry

tcmc said:


> Is it normal that I am already worrying and freaking out even though I am only 1dp2dt :-( this is gonna be 2 very loooong weeks :-(

Yep, that's normal. This thread helped me make it through:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html


----------



## tcmc

FirstTry said:


> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal that I am already worrying and freaking out even though I am only 1dp2dt :-( this is gonna be 2 very loooong weeks :-(
> 
> Yep, that's normal. This thread helped me make it through:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.htmlClick to expand...

thanks first:hugs: i had a read through some of those and its nice to see im not the only one driven crazy by it:haha: i keep thinking it hasnt worked since last nite:cry: i know its probably a self preservation type thing where if i expect the worst it wont hurt as much:cry: yeah rite!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tcmc- that's how I am I always think the worst. And even after several positives I still said it didn't work until I got my blood test


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> @Want, Tanks for the good luck wishes. :flower: I am 33 and my DH is 42. :winkwink:

ok thanks. Thought you should know I am 39yo and because of my age we transfered 4 and got 1 to stick. I am really happy we decided to transfer 4 right now. If your torn between 2 or 3 like you said just ask yourself, could you handle having triplets? Only you and your husband can answer that question and decide how many to transfer. I hope this helps you come to a decision. Sticky baby dust to your embies hun. :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Want, Tanks for the good luck wishes. :flower: I am 33 and my DH is 42. :winkwink:
> 
> ok thanks. Thought you should know I am 39yo and because of my age we transfered 4 and got 1 to stick. I am really happy we decided to transfer 4 right now. If your torn between 2 or 3 like you said just ask yourself, could you handle having triplets? Only you and your husband can answer that question and decide how many to transfer. I hope this helps you come to a decision. Sticky baby dust to your embies hun. :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice hun, and for sharing your story with me!! I really appreciate it. :hugs::hugs: DH & me need to make up our minds, and I will be curious to see what the DR says on monday about the quality of our embryos and everything. I am still leaning towards putting in the 3 embryos, I know triplets is a possibility, but I dont think it is that likely that all 3 would stick.


----------



## want2conceive

Mobaby - Spotting is normal as long as it isn't a large amount. Hope you get a great Beta very soon to put your mind at ease. :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

On a sidenote, I have gone ahead and started a :bfp: to 9month term thread.

*Here is the link:*

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1478841-ivf-oct-nov-dec-bfp-announcement-9month-term-thread.html#post23367551


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???

yep, it's suppose to double about every 36hrs.


----------



## MoBaby

That is awesome!!! Great beta sweet!! Yay congrats!

Want: great thread!! I will post there after my beta :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sweet so that's normal for 10dp5dt??? I'm afraid it's not normal and plus I don't have ANY symptoms


----------



## MoBaby

I am symptom free as well. It should double every 48-72 hrs and yours has done that plus some :)

I hope for a great beta like yours!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hello Ladies! Of course, everyone has their personal reasons for choosing to transfer one, two, three or even four embryos, but one should also consider the risk of not being able to carry multiples to term and various additional risks as well as the capability of handling them emotionally and financially. When we had our initial consult with the IVF Dr., he brought up the issue of how many embryos to transfer (1 or 2) and as a former nanny to multiples, I said "Oh, I can handle twins!". Dr went on to explain that his concern was not if I could handle multiples, but if the pregnancy would be successful. He strongly suggested we only transfer 1 embryo because of the risks involved with multiples, even twins. 

I wasn't really sold on the idea until I did some research on my own. Now I know it is the best choice for us. Just wanted to offer another perspective. Of course, multiples are born healthy all the time, and I'm not suggesting that anyone pregnant with twins will have problems. I just wanted to offer my experience to those considering transferring more than two. There are a variety of risks involved that shouldn't be taken lightly. Do your research. I hope this is helpful. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sweet so that's normal for 10dp5dt??? I'm afraid it's not normal and plus I don't have ANY symptoms

Yay, Sweet! Change your status from ttc to pregnant already! Celebrate it! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

want2conceive said:


> On a sidenote, I have gone ahead and started a :bfp: to 9month term thread.
> 
> *Here is the link:*
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1478841-ivf-oct-nov-dec-bfp-announcement-9month-term-thread.html#post23367551

I can't wait until the day when I can join!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - the needles are so confusing at first. The smaller ones are for injecting in your abdomen. If you need injection training videos my clinic has them online: https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/injections
> 
> AFM - I'm on day 3 of stims and so far so good. I have Clomid added into the mix this time and it gives me a little bit of a dull headache. Hopefully that is the worst side effect I get from it. My next ultrasound/blood work is on Tuesday.

Em - I've already been through 1 IVF (BFN) so here we are again. I know how to inject the meds, my issue is that I have 4 different sized needles! I remember using 1 to mix the drugs then another to inject them last time, but having 4 different sized needles is throwing me for a loop. I am going to bring them ALL with me when I go in for my baseline U/S and bloodwork on Monday. 

I hope you don't get too many side effects with Clomid, I had horrible hot flashes at night and I was really weepy. Good thing is that its only for 5 days! Best of luck at your U/S on Tues!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Crap... I just went to the bathroom b/c I felt some leakage from the progesterone and my liner had pink spotting on it.... Now I'm worried b/c af is due today. No cramps and none when I wiped. Crap :( I hope this is nothing.

As all the other ladies have said, a little spotting is normal, but I'm like you a total worrier, so I totally understand you freaking out. I have heard from many women that spotting in the first weeks of pregnancy is totally normal, so hopefully it is nothing to worry about! Just call your Dr on Monday to make sure everything is OK. :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

LotusBlossom said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, I have gone ahead and started a :bfp: to 9month term thread.
> 
> *Here is the link:*
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1478841-ivf-oct-nov-dec-bfp-announcement-9month-term-thread.html#post23367551
> 
> I can't wait until the day when I can join!Click to expand...

I can't wait either!!!

It has been a very busy few days here. We had 9 people over for thanksgiving, then did a bit of shopping and went to a movie with my dad and dh on Friday. Then today we had a second thanksgiving with friends who couldn't make it on Thursday. We fed 9 people again today! Then this evening I went with some girlfriends to see Breaking Dawn. Only two more days of BC for me, then I go for my baseline Friday and hopefully start stims that night! 

Hope all is well with everyone. Hooray to those with great betas!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks alicatt! It stopped so I'm sure it was the insert.. I have labs on Monday so I'll ask the nurse when I'm there. I will ask for progesterone and estrogen check as well. Poor dh is more freaked out than me! He's wanted a baby since we first married 11 years ago! He is telling me don't do this don't do that your lifting to much, walking to much etc. Lol.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???

Sweetness - check out this charts. https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin

Just look up your DPO and then it will show you the ranges of values seen on that date. Their site also has a doubling calculator you can use to help figure out if you are doubling at the right rate. 

It sounds perfect to me! Possibly even dare I say it? Twins?


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???

That sounds wonderful :happydance::thumbup: Congrats again!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Mo, I wanted to say I agree what everyone has said how the spotting is normal. I do hope you are able to get some answers at your apt Monday. 

Sweet, your beta sounds great! Will they do another?


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> Thanks alicatt! It stopped so I'm sure it was the insert.. I have labs on Monday so I'll ask the nurse when I'm there. I will ask for progesterone and estrogen check as well. Poor dh is more freaked out than me! He's wanted a baby since we first married 11 years ago! He is telling me don't do this don't do that your lifting to much, walking to much etc. Lol.



I am glad the spotting has stopped for you:hugs: Your DH sounds so sweet!! 

Do the progesterone inserts have to go in an applicator like the vaginal creams? Is it a cream or a pill type thing?


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Sweet so that's normal for 10dp5dt??? I'm afraid it's not normal and plus I don't have ANY symptoms
> 
> Yay, Sweet! Change your status from ttc to pregnant already! Celebrate it! :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol I'm waiting to see the heartbeat first


----------



## alicatt

AFM - Just got all my XMAS shopping done :yipee: now to get the house decorated, but that will have to wait until next weekend. I go in for my baseline Monday, can't wait!! I start stims that day too. Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???
> 
> Sweetness - check out this charts. https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin
> 
> Just look up your DPO and then it will show you the ranges of values seen on that date. Their site also has a doubling calculator you can use to help figure out if you are doubling at the right rate.
> 
> It sounds perfect to me! Possibly even dare I say it? Twins?Click to expand...

So question..... I'm 10dp5dt how many dpo am I?????


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???
> 
> Sweetness - check out this charts. https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin
> 
> Just look up your DPO and then it will show you the ranges of values seen on that date. Their site also has a doubling calculator you can use to help figure out if you are doubling at the right rate.
> 
> It sounds perfect to me! Possibly even dare I say it? Twins?Click to expand...
> 
> So question..... I'm 10dp5dt how many dpo am I?????Click to expand...

Add the 2 numbers together, basically for IVF you count from the ER, since that is the day you would likely have ovulated. So you are currently 15DPO. Congrats!!! Looking at those charges, your numbers look great!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli- sweet thanks so much I was confused  lol


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Alli- sweet thanks so much I was confused  lol

No problem!! How many embryos did you put back?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Just did the ganirelix shot in my belly. It definitely freaked me out! Thankfully, I iced first and my husband administered the shot for me, so I barely felt it. I don't know why I get so nervous. I hope it gets better soon. I practically hyperventilated this morning when I tried to do the Lupron. DH was watching and it made me even more nervous, so I screwed it up at first and pricked myself but didn't push it in properly. It hurt! I was able to re-do it just fine, but I seriously need to get over the nervousness. :dohh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Alli- sweet thanks so much I was confused  lol
> 
> No problem!! How many embryos did you put back?Click to expand...

We put 2 back one was already hatching


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> Just did the ganirelix shot in my belly. It definitely freaked me out! Thankfully, I iced first and my husband administered the shot for me, so I barely felt it. I don't know why I get so nervous. I hope it gets better soon. I practically hyperventilated this morning when I tried to do the Lupron. DH was watching and it made me even more nervous, so I screwed it up at first and pricked myself but didn't push it in properly. It hurt! I was able to re-do it just fine, but I seriously need to get over the nervousness. :dohh:

Yay for the shot glad it hardly hurt. And no fun for having to redo it! Next time you will b a pro!


----------



## Whisper82

Sweet - Awesome news your beta is increasing! When is your first ultrasound? 

Lotus - I also talked with my RE about the risks of multiples. My clinic won't even do three. My RE said the risks with health issues for the babies really increase with triplets. Though I think my RE has talked the clinic into putting back more for some ladies that are in their late 30s early 40s. I already heard I am looking at gaining 37 to 54 lbs with twins which is a huge weight gain for a petite lady like me. DH just lovingly joked that I might weigh more than him by the time this is done! 

Mo - Glad you are not having any more spotting! Bet everything will look great with your upcoming beta!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper- it is dec 14. How were your betas as you have twins???


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet & Mo - See you soon in the announcement thread.....

Lucie & Lotus - Can't wait til each and every one of you in this thread join us in the announcement thread.


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Sweet & Mo - See you soon in the announcement thread.....
> 
> Lucie & Lotus - Can't wait til each and every one of you in this thread join us in the announcement thread.

I'm nervous to post there til I see a heartbeat.......


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies,

Sweet - that second BETA sounds fab!

Mo - glad the spotting has stopped.

AFM - not many personals as my brown spotting turned to red yesterday and it's still going. It's not super heavy but enough for me to worry. It almost feels like a light period, and weirdly my period was due yesterday. I am not having any cramps yet, not what I know to be a MC anyway, but they could always get worse as the day progresses. What I don't understand is why i'm bleeding when doing double progesterone? I thought progesterone was supposed to stop bleeding?

So i'm highly expecting my BETA tomorrow to have dropped and to find that this is miscarriage number 6 :cry: I just don't get it. All of my tests for MC issues are normal, yet I just can't get any to stay put? They say 1 is common, 2 is unlucky and 3 is something wrong - so what's 6?

I really feel like giving up now, I just can't go through the heartache anymore. Maybe our destiny is adoption. I just wish I could give DH a baby of his own. I want to give birth and feel the bond that others get so easy. 

Sorry for the downer, but I just don't know what to do anymore.
I most likely won't be back on until tomorrow evening when I find out my number. But I will let you lovely ladies know how it goes. Keep me in your prayers. 

:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Jdh I'm really hoping the best for you. Fx!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- I will keep you in your prayers. Don't freak until you get your beta. I know easier said then done. With IVF spotting is normal. Just relax


----------



## tcmc

oh jdh i really hope its just some implanation bleeding. try to relax and take it easy:hugs::hugs: i pray its just ur little embies snuggling down deeper:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

JDH: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your spotting. Hopefully, it's not a m/c and it stops soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok so wed my beta was 137 and sat (today) 453. That sounds good right???

Congrats on great betas!!!! :happydance::happydance:I think your numbers sound awesome!!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Thanks alicatt! It stopped so I'm sure it was the insert.. I have labs on Monday so I'll ask the nurse when I'm there. I will ask for progesterone and estrogen check as well. Poor dh is more freaked out than me! He's wanted a baby since we first married 11 years ago! He is telling me don't do this don't do that your lifting to much, walking to much etc. Lol.

That is great news that your spotting has stopped!! :hugs: Your DH sounds like a sweetheart!!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH, I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything is going to be alright and that the spotting stops soon!!! Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac292/lasagradax/Hugs/hug-22.gif


----------



## FirstTry

I just got my 16dpo beta and it was 44. I'm doing another tomorrow, but it's not promising. So, I'm basically sure that this baby is not growing. Next time...


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - Praying for you hun. So sorry you are having to feel this way. :hugs: We will all be hoping for the best. We are here for you whatever the outcome. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

First - So sorry! Are you sure? What did your nurse/doc say?


----------



## Mells54

JDH1982 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Sweet - that second BETA sounds fab!
> 
> Mo - glad the spotting has stopped.
> 
> AFM - not many personals as my brown spotting turned to red yesterday and it's still going. It's not super heavy but enough for me to worry. It almost feels like a light period, and weirdly my period was due yesterday. I am not having any cramps yet, not what I know to be a MC anyway, but they could always get worse as the day progresses. What I don't understand is why i'm bleeding when doing double progesterone? I thought progesterone was supposed to stop bleeding?
> 
> So i'm highly expecting my BETA tomorrow to have dropped and to find that this is miscarriage number 6 :cry: I just don't get it. All of my tests for MC issues are normal, yet I just can't get any to stay put? They say 1 is common, 2 is unlucky and 3 is something wrong - so what's 6?
> 
> I really feel like giving up now, I just can't go through the heartache anymore. Maybe our destiny is adoption. I just wish I could give DH a baby of his own. I want to give birth and feel the bond that others get so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, but I just don't know what to do anymore.
> I most likely won't be back on until tomorrow evening when I find out my number. But I will let you lovely ladies know how it goes. Keep me in your prayers.
> 
> :hugs:

JDH - Prayers are going up for you. I wish I had the words to make you feel better. Just try and stay positive. :flower:


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> I just got my 16dpo beta and it was 44. I'm doing another tomorrow, but it's not promising. So, I'm basically sure that this baby is not growing. Next time...

Keep your head up! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> JDH - Praying for you hun. So sorry you are having to feel this way. :hugs: We will all be hoping for the best. We are here for you whatever the outcome. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> First - So sorry! Are you sure? What did your nurse/doc say?

The nurse said that they like it to be over 200 by 16dpo. She said that a couple times. And that we should be prepared either way.


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> I just got my 16dpo beta and it was 44. I'm doing another tomorrow, but it's not promising. So, I'm basically sure that this baby is not growing. Next time...

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hoping that your betas improve and that everything will turn out alright with your pregnancy hun. Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp142/nellielpn_2009/hugs/big_hugs_bear.gif


----------



## MoBaby

first: there are may low beta success stories. Dont worry! just wait for the next and go from there. are you to continue you medications for now? 

I am worried about getting my beta tomorrow. Last time it wasnt good news so that scares me!)


----------



## Em260

JDH - Spotting is so common but I know that doesn't make it any easier :hugs: 

First - I'm so sorry :(. Hopefully you just have a late implanter/slow riser. Sending tons of prayers your way!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks for your kind words ladies.

First - so sorry, hoping it's just a slow riser for you. We all deserve to have our rainbow babies and I pray this is yours.

It's not just spotting but very much like a period so i'm not hopeful. I've got cramps now too, they come and go but are getting stronger, and quite painful. Haven't passed any clots which is a good thing though.

I'm still taking my meds and will continue until I know for defo after tomorrow's BETA. 

It's not over till it's over...Right!?

I'm going to go snuggle down with puppy and a good film, i'll let you know the outcome tomorrow xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> first: there are may low beta success stories. Dont worry! just wait for the next and go from there. are you to continue you medications for now?
> 
> I am worried about getting my beta tomorrow. Last time it wasnt good news so that scares me!)

First I'm with mo I have been looking at tons of betas and there is A LOT o ladies with super low betas who turn out with healthy babies. Keep your head up


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- that's right it's not over. I would wait til yor beta tomorrow


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> first: there are may low beta success stories. Dont worry! just wait for the next and go from there. are you to continue you medications for now?
> 
> I am worried about getting my beta tomorrow. Last time it wasnt good news so that scares me!)

Your beta will be fine don't worry


----------



## LotusBlossom

When I did my Lupron this morning, a lot of blood came out with the needle and now it is bruised. Is that normal? My other shots have virtually disappeared a couple hours later and never bled. Just wondering if I did something wrong.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- sometimes mine did that too nothing too crazy i wouldn't worry u just hit a into blood vessel on the way


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus: sometimes they do bruise. I found it more under the bellybutton than off to the sides. there are small vessels on the skin surface you cant really see that will bleed if you hit them. I also noticed I bled more with the menopur injections (IDK why?) and I always had to hold the swab there for a second after removing the needle. My first cycle my belly looked like a war zone lol.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry JDH :hugs: I will keep you on my prayers and hope tomorrows numbers are doubling.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Alli- sweet thanks so much I was confused  lol
> 
> No problem!! How many embryos did you put back?Click to expand...
> 
> We put 2 back one was already hatchingClick to expand...

Well then it wouldn't surprise me if you ended up pregnant with twins!! Can't wait to see what your next BETA is, are they doing a 3rd or are you just going to wait until the U/S? What are your next steps?


----------



## alicatt

I'm just furiously cooking and shopping this weekend. I know from my last cycle that once I start stims, I tire easily and don't have much energy. Plus last time I ended up with moderate OHSS, which meant I didn't want to go anywhere or do anything at all! So that is why I'm trying to get everything done now.
I go in for my baseline tomorrow, can't wait! Then start stims tomorrow afternoon I think, since they asked me to do them between 3-5 each day last time, I'm assuming I'll be doing them at that time this cycle too. That means taking the meds and needles to work! I just close my door and get it done! :haha:


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> Whisper- it is dec 14. How were your betas as you have twins???

So cool you are looking forward to your first u/s! Feels like forever away though doesn't it? My initial beta was pretty high - 1342 at 17dpo.


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies having some problems with home internet at the minute so using my phone and cant scroll back for personals. 
i am always thinking of you all and hope everyone is doing well:hugs::hugs: keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers at mass this morning:hugs:

i did want to update on some things i am feeling at the min to hopefully get some perspective, thoughts or advice. i am now 2dp2dt (feels more like 2weeks already :-( )

I am going crazy already and only 2dp2dt today i am having alot of lower back pain not sharp just achey, i dont know if its anything to do with whats going on with the embies or if its because i havent had a BM since friday before transfer also my tummy is achey almost like when you do too much at the gym and it feels over stretched having some shooting pains down below also but i guess thats because of all the hoaking and poking they have been doin down there this week had the tiniest bit of brownish coloured blood on my liner today i just hope to god its implantation bleeding and not a sign that AF is trying to show 
my tummy is very swollen so at the min i actually look about 5 months pregnant, if only :-(

hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well xx


----------



## MoBaby

Tcmc: sorry you are feeling crummy! You should start colace for the no bm... That will make you bloated and crampy and such. Don't worry about the spotting! It's only a few days after er :) left over stuff. The thoughts/craizness doesn't go away. It's just easier with a 5dt b/c there are only 9 days to obsess!! Feel better! Fx girl!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Alli- sweet thanks so much I was confused  lol
> 
> No problem!! How many embryos did you put back?Click to expand...
> 
> We put 2 back one was already hatching Click to expand...
> 
> Well then it wouldn't surprise me if you ended up pregnant with twins!! Can't wait to see what your next BETA is, are they doing a 3rd or are you just going to wait until the U/S? What are your next steps?Click to expand...

I still have like four more betas ( they watch it closely) my next one is tues. I'm anxious to get the Ultrasound so I can see a heartbeat it will make it for real


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> I'm just furiously cooking and shopping this weekend. I know from my last cycle that once I start stims, I tire easily and don't have much energy. Plus last time I ended up with moderate OHSS, which meant I didn't want to go anywhere or do anything at all! So that is why I'm trying to get everything done now.
> I go in for my baseline tomorrow, can't wait! Then start stims tomorrow afternoon I think, since they asked me to do them between 3-5 each day last time, I'm assuming I'll be doing them at that time this cycle too. That means taking the meds and needles to work! I just close my door and get it done! :haha:

Hopefully you won't feel as bad thus time around!!! Good luck with your baseline.


----------



## Sweetness_87

tcmc said:


> hey ladies having some problems with home internet at the minute so using my phone and cant scroll back for personals.
> i am always thinking of you all and hope everyone is doing well:hugs::hugs: keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers at mass this morning:hugs:
> 
> i did want to update on some things i am feeling at the min to hopefully get some perspective, thoughts or advice. i am now 2dp2dt (feels more like 2weeks already :-( )
> 
> I am going crazy already and only 2dp2dt today i am having alot of lower back pain not sharp just achey, i dont know if its anything to do with whats going on with the embies or if its because i havent had a BM since friday before transfer also my tummy is achey almost like when you do too much at the gym and it feels over stretched having some shooting pains down below also but i guess thats because of all the hoaking and poking they have been doin down there this week had the tiniest bit of brownish coloured blood on my liner today i just hope to god its implantation bleeding and not a sign that AF is trying to show
> my tummy is very swollen so at the min i actually look about 5 months pregnant, if only :-(
> 
> hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well xx

I was soooooo bloated too it sucked so bad!! And brown is a great color. Just try to relax. And I took miralax that helped a lot


----------



## Sweetness_87

Question ladies ..... So you know I got my second beta lastnight at bout 740 and I can get it drawn either Monday morning or tues afternoon. I was kinda wanting to do it mon morning so that I didn't have to go out i my way tues. you think it would be too soon for another beta?


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies having some problems with home internet at the minute so using my phone and cant scroll back for personals.
> i am always thinking of you all and hope everyone is doing well:hugs::hugs: keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers at mass this morning:hugs:
> 
> i did want to update on some things i am feeling at the min to hopefully get some perspective, thoughts or advice. i am now 2dp2dt (feels more like 2weeks already :-( )
> 
> I am going crazy already and only 2dp2dt today i am having alot of lower back pain not sharp just achey, i dont know if its anything to do with whats going on with the embies or if its because i havent had a BM since friday before transfer also my tummy is achey almost like when you do too much at the gym and it feels over stretched having some shooting pains down below also but i guess thats because of all the hoaking and poking they have been doin down there this week had the tiniest bit of brownish coloured blood on my liner today i just hope to god its implantation bleeding and not a sign that AF is trying to show
> my tummy is very swollen so at the min i actually look about 5 months pregnant, if only :-(
> 
> hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well xx
> 
> I was soooooo bloated too it sucked so bad!! And brown is a great color. Just try to relax. And I took miralax that helped a lotClick to expand...

Ditto what Sweet said! Brown is old blood and that is probably something they stirred up during the ET (but from the ER originally). The bloating and cramping is also normal I'm afraid. Take a stool softener (colace or mirilax) either will do, just something to get things moving again. Once you do, you'll feel SOOOO much better. Also drink some gatorade and eat protein it will help bring the bloating down too. The craziness :wacko: is totally normal. If possible try to keep busy, go out and do things (even if you are wearing your biggest pair of comfy pants) and take your mind of things. The best way to get through it is just do it, and count the days until you can :test: :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Question ladies ..... So you know I got my second beta lastnight at bout 740 and I can get it drawn either Monday morning or tues afternoon. I was kinda wanting to do it mon morning so that I didn't have to go out i my way tues. you think it would be too soon for another beta?

I've never had to have a second (or third) BETA :cry: so I'm not sure? I would think that either would be fine, they'll just count the hours between the 2 and determine what the number should be. Just make sure you have the 2 times that the blood was drawn, so they can calculate it properly. I think they typically like to have 48-72 hours between tests, so Monday morning would be a little early, but I know how anxious you are, so I'd opt for that and make them figure out the doubling time :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

JDH- I am so sorry :hugs: I will be praying the bleeding stops and everything is ok :hugs: 

First- I don't know much about beta numbers, but I will be praying for you also! I hope that your next number doubles and everything is ok! :hug: 

Mo- good luck with your beta tomorrow :hugs: 

Sweet- how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? Your probably just gonna be one of the lucky ones that doesn't have any! :) 

Lotus- I haven't had that happen with the Lupron injections. But I am sure you just hit a little blood vessel and everything is fine. Are you rotating on where you are giving the injections? 

Ali- what are you cooking? I have been cooking today too! Just in that mood :) What did OHSS feel like last time for you? 

tcmc- I hope you start to feel better and the bloat goes away soon!!

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful Sunday!!! 

AFM: nothing much going on here today! Just relaxing, cooking, cleaning and making my list of everything I need to get done tomorrow. I have been feeling very "off" the last few days... I am sure it is just the hormones with the period and everything... But the cramps, headaches and extreme fatigue are really starting to get to me :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli- thanks I guess I will wait til tues. plus my RE doenst know I got my blood drawn sat .... Ooooops ( I work with a bunch of docs so they ordered it for me) and yea they want me to have beta and progesterone tests like 4 more times


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Alli- thanks I guess I will wait til tues. plus my RE doenst know I got my blood drawn sat .... Ooooops ( I work with a bunch of docs so they ordered it for me) and yea they want me to have beta and progesterone tests like 4 more times

Lucky you! HEHE. If I worked in a place where I could have my blood drawn I'd be having it done daily! That is just how crazy :wacko: I am!! Let's just hope it rises nice and fast, and stays high!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- still no symptoms which makes me nervous....... And yea that's the meds making you feel that way


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Ali- what are you cooking? I have been cooking today too! Just in that mood :) What did OHSS feel like last time for you?
> 
> AFM: nothing much going on here today! Just relaxing, cooking, cleaning and making my list of everything I need to get done tomorrow. I have been feeling very "off" the last few days... I am sure it is just the hormones with the period and everything... But the cramps, headaches and extreme fatigue are really starting to get to me :wacko:

What didn't I cook? I made 3 major things: chili, southwestern steak with rice and beans and a cilantro pesto, an asian pork with shiitake mushrooms and broccoli over rice, and for lunches this week I made a broccoli salad and a vegetable and lentil soup. Its been a busy day! 

I hate to tell you that the headaches and fatigue may get worse. I found that the stims made me feel even more tired and the headaches were almost daily. Maybe your symptoms will be better than mine. When I get down or super tired I just remember why we are doing this, and it tends to make things better. :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yes it was nice to have it drawn early helped me knowing that it doubled. I have NEVER been preg so I pray that I don't have any other issues and everything goes good


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- yes it was nice to have it drawn early helped me knowing that it doubled. I have NEVER been preg so I pray that I don't have any other issues and everything goes good

I'm with you, if this cycle works it will be the first time I've ever been pregnant! So let's hope and pray that this is our miracle :baby:


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- yes it was nice to have it drawn early helped me knowing that it doubled. I have NEVER been preg so I pray that I don't have any other issues and everything goes good

Sweet, the only time I was ever pregnant I didn't have any symptoms at first. That's how I knew. I didn't have AF symptoms and I didn't have pg symptoms. Then I had to travel for something and the plane was delayed and I had to change planes and it was all over. I was so sick after that trip. Morning sickness, nauseous, smelling everything it was weird. I always wondered if I didn't travel if I would have never had symptoms.


----------



## alicatt

Just did my last full lupron shot! I still have to take smaller doses until ER but I think I can handle it! :yippee:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hold- Yes, I am switching legs each morning and making sure not to inject in the same spot twice. I can see blue veins (?) in my legs, so I think I hit one of those. :-/ I'm sorry the side effects are getting rough. As ali said, it's for a good cause! :hugs:

ali- Your list of foods sounds awesome! I'm making a turkey pot pie to finish off the turkey. Then we are back to eating healthier and cleaner. I can definitely tell that eating Thanksgiving dinner for every meal this weekend is making me sluggish. I enjoyed it all, though! :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Want - I think you mentioned you had 4 put back on et day, can I ask did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?

JDH - Thinking about you and hope all is ok :hugs:

First - Hope you get a good second beta!

Mo -Good luck with your beta ;)

Hold - Hope you start feeling better, AF stinks!

Sweet - Congrats on your beta numbers....looks like all is going great for you.

Ali - Yay for starting :)

tcmc - Hope you are feeling better!

Wanna - Good luck today ;)


----------



## MoBaby

I'm waiting for results... My stomach is in knots and my heart is pounding! Eek!


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Hold- Yes, I am switching legs each morning and making sure not to inject in the same spot twice. I can see blue veins (?) in my legs, so I think I hit one of those. :-/ I'm sorry the side effects are getting rough. As ali said, it's for a good cause! :hugs:
> 
> ali- Your list of foods sounds awesome! I'm making a turkey pot pie to finish off the turkey. Then we are back to eating healthier and cleaner. I can definitely tell that eating Thanksgiving dinner for every meal this weekend is making me sluggish. I enjoyed it all, though! :winkwink:

Yep, we even managed to have a gluten free Thanksgiving (for those that were GF), there were 3 of us at the table of 12 and one of them is a pretty good baker. So she made the rolls, stuffing, a pecan pie and an apple pie all GF, and our host was kind enough to make some of her lasagne rollups with GF pasta. Plus all the vegetable sides were made GF, and of course Turkey is GF, so I was able to keep up with the GF diet even over Thanksgiving! 

I just want to have plenty of food ready for those nights when I get tired or when i'm on bed rest and have to eat. This way I have things I can quickly heat up that are healthy and ready to go! Maybe it is because I'm older (40) that the meds really get to me, I just feel like I'm at about 70% of my normal self, and even less after the ER. My demanding work schedule makes it difficult to get much else done during the week. So now I'm all set, I could take on the world right now. :haha:


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Want - I think you mentioned you had 4 put back on et day, can I ask did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> JDH - Thinking about you and hope all is ok :hugs:
> 
> First - Hope you get a good second beta!
> 
> Mo -Good luck with your beta ;)
> 
> Hold - Hope you start feeling better, AF stinks!
> 
> Sweet - Congrats on your beta numbers....looks like all is going great for you.
> 
> Ali - Yay for starting :)
> 
> tcmc - Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> Wanna - Good luck today ;)

Best of luck with your transfer tomorrow. Have you had the word yet? How many embies are still going strong? How many are you going to put back? Will you freeze the rest? I just read your last comments in your Journal, sounds like you shopped up at storm on Black Friday congrats on the great deals!!! BTW.. 8 still going strong at day 3 is wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - good luck today!

Mo - fx for you!! Hope you get a strong number!

Sweet - I would totally do it today. I'm super impatient though :)

Ali - good job keeping up your GF diet over Thanksgiving! The meds make me really tired too. I feel like I'm dragging all day. You are smart to get everything done before you start. 

Michelle - good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm pregnant!!!! 379!!!!! 379!!!


----------



## Whisper82

YAY for confirmation!!!! GRATS Mo! :hugs: :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## JDH1982

Mo that's excellent news!!

AFM - not really sure what's going on. I'm still bleeding and it's very much like the end of a period, red but I could go all day with one sanitary pad if needed. Only having slight cramps and haven't passed any clots.

Nurse just called with my BETA and it's now 2490 :wohoo: 

Previous one was 557! That's a doubling time of 33hrs! I'm so pleased and am going to relax a bit now. They're going to get me in for another on Wed and just hope that it's gone up again. Nurse said it may be breakthrough bleeding or could be that only one has stuck :shrug: She was very reassuring and said that they would have only expected my numbers to have gone to about 1400, so she said the fact that it's quadrupled told her it was quite a strong one :happydance:

God I hope it's going to be OK :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

That's fabulous news JDH! That is a good strong number! :hugs: Hopefully you can take it easy for a while now. FX'd that your Wednesday beta is also great!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> I'm pregnant!!!! 379!!!!! 379!!!

Yay! I'm sooooo excited for you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:yipee::yipee: Congrats, Mo and JDH! Those are great numbers!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- omg I'm sooooo excited for you too!!! We are all going to have sticky ones!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies, I just want the bleeding to stop now though - it's so frightening x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> I'm pregnant!!!! 379!!!!! 379!!!

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> Mo that's excellent news!!
> 
> AFM - not really sure what's going on. I'm still bleeding and it's very much like the end of a period, red but I could go all day with one sanitary pad if needed. Only having slight cramps and haven't passed any clots.
> 
> Nurse just called with my BETA and it's now 2490 :wohoo:
> 
> Previous one was 557! That's a doubling time of 33hrs! I'm so pleased and am going to relax a bit now. They're going to get me in for another on Wed and just hope that it's gone up again. Nurse said it may be breakthrough bleeding or could be that only one has stuck :shrug: She was very reassuring and said that they would have only expected my numbers to have gone to about 1400, so she said the fact that it's quadrupled told her it was quite a strong one :happydance:
> 
> God I hope it's going to be OK :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

I hope the bleeding stops soon!


----------



## Mells54

Ok Ladies....I may be reading too much into things but I've been taking PIO for 8 days with no side effects until Saturday night. My BBs are sore, I'm bloated, peeing all day and night (sorry TMI), watery CM, heartburn, this morning I was nauseous. I'm 10dpIUI and wondering if these are pregnancy symptoms. I don't test until Friday and I hate to think things worked if it is just the PIO now starting with side effects. This 2WW is killing me. Of course, I don't want to test early in fear of losing hope if it is a BFN.

Congrats on all of the BFPs!!!!! I hope this positive trend continues. :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Ali! I did get some great deals friday ;) I just talked to the dr office and ALL 8 are still progresiing, but they do not grade them till tomorrow when I go in. I was/am so nervous on quality, since that seems to be to be the biggest issue with the previous two cycles. We may transfer three, will depend on the grade, but two for sure.

CONGRATS Mobaby and JDH :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mells, those symptoms sound promising. Are you testing at home? I hope you get your bfp this Friday. One of the symptoms I had was sore BB's.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle, I hope you get excellent quality embryos. I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear your update. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Ok Ladies....I may be reading too much into things but I've been taking PIO for 8 days with no side effects until Saturday night. My BBs are sore, I'm bloated, peeing all day and night (sorry TMI), watery CM, heartburn, this morning I was nauseous. I'm 10dpIUI and wondering if these are pregnancy symptoms. I don't test until Friday and I hate to think things worked if it is just the PIO now starting with side effects. This 2WW is killing me. Of course, I don't want to test early in fear of losing hope if it is a BFN.
> 
> Congrats on all of the BFPs!!!!! I hope this positive trend continues. :happydance:

You never know it could be either. It's so hard to read into but I pray it's a BFP!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Ali! I did get some great deals friday ;) I just talked to the dr office and ALL 8 are still progresiing, but they do not grade them till tomorrow when I go in. I was/am so nervous on quality, since that seems to be to be the biggest issue with the previous two cycles. We may transfer three, will depend on the grade, but two for sure.
> 
> CONGRATS Mobaby and JDH :happydance:

Goodluck tomorrow!!!! How many you transferring


----------



## cali_kt

Mo- Congrats!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

JDH- Hoping your bleeding stops soon! Your numbers are fantastic!!! Maybe it's break-through. Those numbers are so high-it has to be twins in there!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## JDH1982

cali_kt said:


> Mo- Congrats!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> JDH- Hoping your bleeding stops soon! Your numbers are fantastic!!! Maybe it's break-through. Those numbers are so high-it has to be twins in there!!! :dance: :dance:

Thanks Cali - we'd love twins, but right now one healthy bean would be great :thumbup:

I'm thinking possibly breakthrough too, as it started exactly the day my period was due, which is typical for this type of bleed.

Just going to keep praying [-o&lt;


----------



## cali_kt

Keeping my fingers crossed and sending prayers your way! [-o&lt;


----------



## FirstTry

So, I guess we're back in the game, though cautiously. Today's beta came out at 75.5, up from 44 three days ago. Third beta will be on Wednesday. So, hopefully yesterday's crying was for nothing. This is such a roller coaster, but I'm happy that we're not out yet!


----------



## want2conceive

First - Hope your beta keeps rising girl. Extra baby dust for you.
:dust: :dust: :dust:

tcmc & Hold - Hope both of you feel better soon.

Sweet - When I first saw the heartbeat beating on the screen and heard it I was so happy I cried. It really moved me. 

JDH - I'm glad everything was ok. :happydance: Now relax and take it easy for a couple of weeks girl.

MoBaby - YAY! Congrat's on your :bfp:! :happydance: Don't forget to join the new thread.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1478841-ivf-oct-nov-dec-bfp-announcement-9month-term-thread.html

Michelle - Yes we transfered 4 and it was a 3day transfer. Good Luck tomorrow! :dust:

Wanna - Good Luck today girl! :dust:

Ali - Hope everything goes as planned! :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> So, I guess we're back in the game, though cautiously. Today's beta came out at 75.5, up from 44 three days ago. Third beta will be on Wednesday. So, hopefully yesterday's crying was for nothing. This is such a roller coaster, but I'm happy that we're not out yet!

That's awesome I'm glad it's coming up!! This is def an emotional ride. Everything we worry about that most girls don't even think twice about. But it makes our babies that much more special


----------



## wannabeprego

(I will do personals shortly :winkwink:)

Thanks for all of the support and for the good luck wishes girls!!! :flower: You girls are the best!!! :hugs:

All 9 of my embryos looked good. The DR. said that they are all of excellent quality. :thumbup:There were a few that needed an extra day to grow more to be able to freeze. But I am hopeful that all of the remaining ones will be healthy enough to freeze and I will get the results for that in a couple of days. 

So the embryo transfer was fast. The DR recommended that we tranfser 2 embryos but we decided to transfer 3 of them. The good news is that this increases our odds of success, because originally I was only given 40% success, so putting in 3 ups my odds of success more. The dr did ask if we were okay with the chance of triplets and my DH & me decided that we are okay with it. 

The embryo transfer itself was quick. The worst part is when they put the speculum in and it feels like your vagina is being ripped open, but once they get the catheter into the opening they can remove the speculum and it is easier after that. The DR cleans the top of the uterus, and he did a mock transfer to make sure that everything is going to work okay. The nurse from the lab popped in dropped off the embryos and they put them in through this long small tube, and you can sort of see it on the ultrasound, but it is hard figuring out what is what on the screen. DH said he could see it okay. Than once it was done I had to lay there for 15 minutes and let things settle in.

We got pictures of all 9 of our embryos and a picture of the 3 embryos we transfered. But I won't be able to upload pictures until I get back home tomorrow afternoon, we are making the 6 hour drive home tomorrow morning, and I can scan the pics to show you girls. So be sure to watch for pics tomorrow afternoon.:thumbup:

I didnt do bed rest today, but I have been taking it easy and not doing anything very strenous. I did take a nap when we got back from the DR's office. The DR's instructions dont mention bed rest, just relaxation, and no bouncing, running jogging etc. Tomorrow I can go back to normal, but no crazy work outs, jumping or running. Walking is okay though. 

My blood work is scheduled for next Wednesday 12/05 for my HCG betas. Wish me luck. Although I will probably break down and test a few days before the blood work happens though.:blush::haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> I'm pregnant!!!! 379!!!!! 379!!!

Congratulations!!!!! Those are great betas!!! I am super excited for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna-yay good luck!!!! You will get your BFP!! It crazy how every doc is different. Mine was strict bedrest for 2-3 days and I literally lounged around for like 8 days or so. Glad it went ok!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH1982 said:


> Mo that's excellent news!!
> 
> AFM - not really sure what's going on. I'm still bleeding and it's very much like the end of a period, red but I could go all day with one sanitary pad if needed. Only having slight cramps and haven't passed any clots.
> 
> Nurse just called with my BETA and it's now 2490 :wohoo:
> 
> Previous one was 557! That's a doubling time of 33hrs! I'm so pleased and am going to relax a bit now. They're going to get me in for another on Wed and just hope that it's gone up again. Nurse said it may be breakthrough bleeding or could be that only one has stuck :shrug: She was very reassuring and said that they would have only expected my numbers to have gone to about 1400, so she said the fact that it's quadrupled told her it was quite a strong one :happydance:
> 
> God I hope it's going to be OK :hugs:

Wow!!! Those are amazing betas!!!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!! Fingers crossed that the bleeding stops and your numbers keep rising!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Mo- congrats on your beta!!! :baby::hugs:

First- I will pray that your beta keeps rising!! Lots of :hugs:

JDH- your numbers sound wonderful!! Would be amazing to have twins!

Wanna- PUPO with :baby::baby::baby:!!!

Mells- your symptoms sound promising!! 

Michelle- good luck for tomorrow!!:hugs:

Sweet- hope your doing well today! 

Ali- I have been waiting all day to hear about your baseline u/s! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else had a wonderful Monday :winkwink: 

AFM: tomorrow is my baseline u/s and I start stims!! My history with cysts is a bit scary :wacko: So I have been praying and hoping that I don't have any and the long bcp/lupron protocol was worth it!! So nerve wrecking! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Ali! I did get some great deals friday ;) I just talked to the dr office and ALL 8 are still progresiing, but they do not grade them till tomorrow when I go in. I was/am so nervous on quality, since that seems to be to be the biggest issue with the previous two cycles. We may transfer three, will depend on the grade, but two for sure.
> 
> CONGRATS Mobaby and JDH :happydance:

That is great news that your embryos are all looking great!!! Fingers crossed that it stays that way and you have some left to freeze!! Good luck with the ET!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> So, I guess we're back in the game, though cautiously. Today's beta came out at 75.5, up from 44 three days ago. Third beta will be on Wednesday. So, hopefully yesterday's crying was for nothing. This is such a roller coaster, but I'm happy that we're not out yet!

WOOO HOOO!!! That is great news!! Congrats!!:happydance::happydance: I am so happy that things are improving!!! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that your numbers continue to improve!!! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm glad the beta increased first!! Fx for you!

Wanna: you are brave for putting in 3 blasts!! I'd be way too scared on my first go round :) 

JDH great increase!! Yay!!


----------



## want2conceive

Congrat's on being PUPO Wanna!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

JDH and Mo: congratulations on great numbers!!!

Sweetness: you too. It sounds like things are going great for you :hugs:

Wanna: I'm so glad things are going so well for you! You have been so supportive of everyone here. I wish the best for you.

Hope: thank you for the hugs! It won't be long until your turn. I'm hoping for lots of great eggies for you!

We went from mourning our expected loss yesterday to being overly confident today. I even sang to our embryo in the shower tonight :haha: Only time will tell...


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats to those who got great betas! I hope the good luck of this thread continues! 

Good luck to those who have had or are about to have ET! Fingers crossed those embies get snuggled in for a good long stay! 

As for me, I took my last BC pill tonight! Now I'm hoping my baseline goes well Friday and I can start stims! 

I have a question for you all... I received my meds in the mail this weekend and my dr. has prescribed me to take 5 femara(letrozole) as well. Has anyone taken this during an IVF cycle?


----------



## alicatt

Mo - that is awesome news!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

JDH - again, awesome news!!! :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: If the numbers are still going up and you are doubling that quickly I would think that the bleeding is not an issue for you. Here is some sticky :dust:

Mells - sounds promising! Can't wait to see what Friday brings!!! :yipee:

FirstTry - I posted in TTC over 35 so you already know how I feel, but I'll repeat it anyway.. that is awesome news!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

Wanna - that is amazing news!! You transferred 3, wow! can't wait to hear about your others for freezing. Congrats on being PUPO with :baby::baby::baby: !!!

AFM - I had my baseline U/S and second acupuncture and everything went well! :yipee: My lining was 4 and my ovaries were clear. I started my stims. They want me to do the bravelle in the morning, menopur in the afternoon and lupron (yes I still have to do it, but only 1cc instead of 3) at night. That means 3 freaking needles a day UGH :argh: I can do it, rainbow baby :baby: is hopefully the end result!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali- yeah for starting stims!! :). 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- that's awesome!!! Glad everything went well. And yea I had 3 different shots a day at one point. So I feel your pain

Hold- don't stress it will all b normal 

Lotus- no I didn't take that abd I don't recall anyone taking it. But all docs are different and have their reasoning. :)


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats to those who got great betas! I hope the good luck of this thread continues!
> 
> Good luck to those who have had or are about to have ET! Fingers crossed those embies get snuggled in for a good long stay!
> 
> As for me, I took my last BC pill tonight! Now I'm hoping my baseline goes well Friday and I can start stims!
> 
> I have a question for you all... I received my meds in the mail this weekend and my dr. has prescribed me to take 5 femara(letrozole) as well. Has anyone taken this during an IVF cycle?

I haven't personally taken it, but it is used in a similar way to clomid. It helps get the follicles growing. I have heard of clomid being used at the beginning of an IVF cycle so I guess he prefers the femara. I have heard that it is better tolerated then clomid, and it doesn't thin the lining like clomid does. So I'd say it sounds like a great choice! :hug: :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First, I'm glad those numbers are going up.

Alicatt, yay for getting started!!

Hold, good luck tomorrow I hope everything goes well.

Wanna, yay for being PUPO X 3!!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm a little nervous about my u/s tomorrow. I am going back to see if the cyst is going to prevent me from continuing this cycle. Unfortunately, DH can't come with me this time, so I'm worried I'm going to get bad news and have to handle it alone. :cry: Fingers crossed everything will be fine and we can order our stims to start next Tues.

Somehow the ganirelix shot was supposed to get rid of the cyst. :shrug:

I found out today that the stims go in the belly. :dohh: I like the leg injections better. I'm hoping DH can do most of the belly shots for me. What time of day do you/did you ladies inject your stims?


----------



## JDH1982

Sorry no personals again. 

Well after getting good news with my BETA yesterday, I spent the whole of last night doubled over in agony with cramps, never slept at all last night and this morning the bleeding is heavier. 

So i'm in for a scan at 2pm, about an hours time, they have said they won't be able to see anything but all they are checking for is that the pregnancy is not ectopic.

Keep your fingers crossed peeps. I'm not confident with this pregnancy now but I just pray I don't have the extra heartache of an ectopic with possible surgery.

Will update when I get home


----------



## MoBaby

JDH: Really hope everything is just fine. Praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- I hope everything goes ok


----------



## michelle01

JDH - Praying for you!

I am now pupo!! I transferred two great blasts. I wanted to do three, but the dr recommended only two cause they looked so good. Now the wait begins!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich yay that's exciting!!! Now the dreaded wait!!!


----------



## Em260

JDH - I hope everything is okay. So sorry you are going through this :(. Sending lots of prayers your way!

Wanna - congrats on being PUPO with triplets!! Wow!

Hold - hope everything goes well today! 

First - great news! Fx that your beta keeps rising :hugs:

Michelle - congrats on being PUPO!! That is really good news about your embryos!

Ali - yay for starting!! 

AFM - just had my first ultrasound and blood work since starting stims. So far so good! I have follicles growing and my ER will likely be Sunday or Monday :)


----------



## Em260

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats to those who got great betas! I hope the good luck of this thread continues!
> 
> Good luck to those who have had or are about to have ET! Fingers crossed those embies get snuggled in for a good long stay!
> 
> As for me, I took my last BC pill tonight! Now I'm hoping my baseline goes well Friday and I can start stims!
> 
> I have a question for you all... I received my meds in the mail this weekend and my dr. has prescribed me to take 5 femara(letrozole) as well. Has anyone taken this during an IVF cycle?

I took 5 days of Clomid this cycle which is used the same way as Femara. I was surprised at first because I had never heard of it being used for IVF. My RE said he has had a lot of success with it and it helps recruit more follicles. So far so good! Hope your ultrasound goes well on Friday!


----------



## want2conceive

Congrat's on being PUPO Michelle!


----------



## want2conceive

Had an ultrasound yesterday. My first pelvic ultrasound. The heartbeat is raising. 163bpm now. DH went for the first time and was soooo happy when he saw the heart beating on the monitor.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want - that's awesome. That's what I can't wait for. I'm getting beta number three today. And still have like three more to get. I guess they wanna watch everything closely. My first ultrasound is dec 14. 

Em-glad everything is going great!!!!!! I bet your exited for ER!


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Want - that's awesome. That's what I can't wait for. I'm getting beta number three today. And still have like three more to get. I guess they wanna watch everything closely. My first ultrasound is dec 14.
> 
> Em-glad everything is going great!!!!!! I bet your exited for ER!

Thanks, Sweet! I'm really excited for it. This cycle has been so much easier on me than the last one. Maybe because I know what to expect and I have the success of the last one to boost my spirits :)

Fx for your beta today!! So exciting your ultrasound is so close too :happydance:


----------



## Em260

want2conceive said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday. My first pelvic ultrasound. The heartbeat is raising. 163bpm now. DH went for the first time and was soooo happy when he saw the heart beating on the monitor.

Aww congrats!! :happydance: That must have been amazing for you and DH :)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 - congrats on being PUPO with :baby::baby:!!!

JDH - oh I hope you are OK, praying for you! Let us know how it went!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies, lovely to hear some nice stories about heartbeats and being PUPO, i'm just so sorry my posts are a little negative at the minute!

Well, they checked my tubes and there's nothing in either which is a massive relief. She said my ovaries are still enlarged and this could be causing the pain? 

In my womb there was a tiny 3mm gestational sac :happydance: and my lining is still lovely and thick at 14mm, so the nurse said it's a really good sign that there is something in the right place and that despite the bleeding I haven't passed it or my lining. So i'm trying to remain a little more upbeat now.

I have my last BETA tomorrow and just praying that it's gone up.

:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Great news JDH!! I am glad you got reassurance!

Em - Sounds like everything is going great!


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Thanks ladies, lovely to hear some nice stories about heartbeats and being PUPO, i'm just so sorry my posts are a little negative at the minute!
> 
> Well, they checked my tubes and there's nothing in either which is a massive relief. She said my ovaries are still enlarged and this could be causing the pain?
> 
> In my womb there was a tiny 3mm gestational sac :happydance: and my lining is still lovely and thick at 14mm, so the nurse said it's a really good sign that there is something in the right place and that despite the bleeding I haven't passed it or my lining. So i'm trying to remain a little more upbeat now.
> 
> I have my last BETA tomorrow and just praying that it's gone up.
> 
> :hugs:

Awwwww that's exciting. Glad they did find anything bad!! Maybe you will be one of the ones that bleed off and on the entire way. And don't apologize for being negative we have been through a lot and its hard. How many days post transfer r u??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh just kidding I just saw it was dec 7


----------



## alicatt

JDH - that is very encouraging news! YAY! Well just keep being cautious and optimistic and we'll all pray for you!! :hug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Big :hugs: JDH! I'm glad everything looks good. I hope the bleeding stops soon! I'm still praying that everything gets better.

Michelle yay for being PUPO! :baby: :baby:

Want how exciting:cloud9: I cannot wait until my scan! 

Sweet good luck on your beta! I hope those numbers continue to increase.

Lotus good luck tomorrow I hope the cyst is gone!

Em great to hear those follies are growing!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Got the new results it went from sat 453 to 947 today!!! And I 13dp5dt


----------



## holdontohope

Hi girls! 

Well today I had my baseline u/s and everything went great! No cysts! Lining looks good and FS said everything else is great. I am still lightly bleeding/spotting.. But FS wasn't worried about that at all. He says it should stop any day now. My mom did wonderful with the injection! I told her it didn't hurt at all! But when the medicine was being pushed in............ Man I felt that!:haha:

So for the next 6 days my meds consist of

Lupron 10cc AM
Dexamethasone 0.5mg (2 tabs) AM
Menopur 225iu (3 vials today and tomorrow) AM
then decreases to
Menopur 150iu (2 vials thursday-monday) AM

I go back next week on Tuesday for u/s, blood work and plan is to start Gonal-F. I guess I will then be on Gonal-F and Menopur for 3-6 days. I am very happy that my FS is being careful with me and OHSS!:thumbup: 

Has anyone else takin Dexamethasone? Also how often does everyone have blood work and u/s during stimming? I was told they didn't need to do another u/s until tuesday next week (so 1 week from starting stims), unless I begin having pain or feel sick.. They didn't take blood today, but I think I have to go thursday/friday for some. :shrug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Does it seem like my levels rises enough from sat to tues ( today)


----------



## tcmc

hi ladies i cant believe how far behind i have gotten in just a day!:dohh:

sweetness- congrats on the great beta!:happydance:

Michelle - congrats on being PUPO!!:happydance::hugs:

JDH - im so pleased it was good news and i hope things continue to get better and better and the bleeding stops:hugs::hugs:

Want - great news on the scan:hugs:

Wanna - sorry its late but congrats on being PUPO!!:hugs:

to all the other girls i hope you are all well and things are going in the right direction:hugs: keeping all you lovely supportive ladies in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:

AFM - i am now 4dp2dt and it is DRAGGING in!! i am going to try not to test early but we will see if i can make it through the weekend. i am a little puzzled because all the aches and pains and cramps and everything i was feeling seems to have disappeared overnight! i woke up this morning feeling fine have been really tired and keep feeling like my blood sugar is going low :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

TCMC: its early to test. Give it until 11dpo to test that way all the HCG trigger is gone so you know its real. :) Lack of symptoms dont mean anything; I am pregnant and have hardly anything!! 

Sweet: Stop stressing girl!!! Numbers look good. Use this site to calculate doubling time: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php 

remember its also best to compare betas from the same lab as there are variations in how each does it. You are preggo and numbers look great!!

ALSO the avg reported beta for 18dpo is 419 for singleton and 811 for twins according to betabase.org so you are above average for both of those. 

Hold:Sorry you are not feeling well :(


----------



## tcmc

thanks Mo thats what i was thinking also just in case it is a negative i really dont want the possibility of being pregnant to be gone just yet, so i am going to wait it out as much as i can:coffee: im not very good at waiting:haha: i will be 10dpo on saturday which is also my sons 9th birthday so im definately not doing it that day as if it does come back negative i dont want to have that date imprinted in my mind for anything but my gorgeous sons birth. Does that sound weird?:shrug::wacko::haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> TCMC: its early to test. Give it until 11dpo to test that way all the HCG trigger is gone so you know its real. :) Lack of symptoms dont mean anything; I am pregnant and have hardly anything!!
> 
> Sweet: Stop stressing girl!!! Numbers look good. Use this site to calculate doubling time: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
> 
> remember its also best to compare betas from the same lab as there are variations in how each does it. You are preggo and numbers look great!!
> 
> ALSO the avg reported beta for 18dpo is 419 for singleton and 811 for twins according to betabase.org so you are above average for both of those.
> 
> Hold:Sorry you are not feeling well :(

Thanks mo that site is awesome!!!! I appreciate it


----------



## holdontohope

JDH1982 said:


> Thanks ladies, lovely to hear some nice stories about heartbeats and being PUPO, i'm just so sorry my posts are a little negative at the minute!
> 
> Well, they checked my tubes and there's nothing in either which is a massive relief. She said my ovaries are still enlarged and this could be causing the pain?
> 
> In my womb there was a tiny 3mm gestational sac :happydance: and my lining is still lovely and thick at 14mm, so the nurse said it's a really good sign that there is something in the right place and that despite the bleeding I haven't passed it or my lining. So i'm trying to remain a little more upbeat now.
> 
> I have my last BETA tomorrow and just praying that it's gone up.
> 
> :hugs:

That's wonderful news!!!:happydance::hugs: So glad everything is still looking good for you!


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Got the new results it went from sat 453 to 947 today!!! And I 13dp5dt

YAY!!! Glad your numbers are looking good Sweet! :hugs::flower:


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> Hold:Sorry you are not feeling well :(

Thanks Mo :hugs: I think the headaches are just a combination of the meds and period. Hopefully it will clear up very soon! I should probably take some Tylenol.. That might help.. I am to afraid now to take anything! :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

(I will be doing personals shortly. :winkwink:)

Hi girls, So here are the pictures of my embryos at 5 days. The first picture is all 9 of them. Some of them were still growing and needed another day and the others were fully developed. The DR told us they were excellent quality embryos. :thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCI11272012_00001.jpg


Here are the 3 excellent quality embryos that they put in during my embryo transfer!! :thumbup:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCI11272012_00000.jpg



They are so neat!!! :winkwink: I am going to call the clinic tomorrow and see if the 6 reamining embryos were good enough to freeze. I am hoping that since they did make it to day 5 that there is a good chance that all of them will make it to be frozen!! :thumbup: Wish me luck!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, That is awesome that you are starting Stims. I feel your pain hun!! :hugs: I had 3 injections for Stims as well. I was on lupron, Gonal F and Menopur, so you definatly aren't alone!! I also got really sleepy from the medications, mainly the lupron made me sleepy though. Fingers crossed you make lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:

@Lotus, Fingers crossed that your cysts are gone and that your ultrasound looks good so you can move forward with your cycle!! Good luck to you hun!! :hugs::dust:

@JDH, I am so glad that the ultrasound showed everything looking good despite your cramps and bleeding!!! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping for your baby to continue to grow healthy and strong!!Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck to you!! 

@Michelle, Congrats of being PUPO!!! Good luck and sticky baby dust to you!! :dust::dust: When will you do your HCG bloods? Mine wil be scheduled for 12/5 but I will probably break down and test 1 or 2 days early because I am a POAS addict. LOL. :blush:

@EM, I am so glad that you started stims and that everything looks great so far!! Fingers crossed that you will make lots of healthy eggs for your ER!! :dust::dust:

@Want, Congrats on seeing a strong heart beat!! That is wonderful that your DH got to see it as well!! I am sure the two of you are over the moon and so happy!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:

@Sweet, Congrats on great betas!!! Your numbers are awesome!! :happydance::happydance:

@Hold, I hope you feel better soon!! Sorry you aren't feeling well!! :hugs::hugs:I went to a total of 4 ultrasound and blood work appointments during my stims. The first one they did blood work to verify my levels, LH, estrogen etc. starting out and they tested for pregnancy in the blood work as well. Than I started stims and came back in about 3 days, for my next ultrasound and bloods, but than after that I was coming in every other day for ultrasound and bloods, so the monitoring got more intense as I moved further in the process. My lady parts were actually getting soar from the vaginal ultrasounds being done every other day!! :wacko::blush: Good luck with everything!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs for ER!!! :dust::dust:


I hope I didn't miss anyone!!! Please forgive me if I did. I spent the day driving home in a 6 hour drive, so I am trying to catch up with everyone now. I hope everyone is doing great and having a wonderful week!!! :flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Michelle- Congrats! You are PUPO! :dance:

tcmc- I'm sorry you are going crazy with the wait. The tww was always the worst part of my many IUIs. :hugs:

Wanna- How wild is it to see your embryos? It just seems so surreal. I hope your tww flies by!

Sweet- Wow! Your betas continue to be high! Twins? 

Hold- I hope you feel better soon! This is a tough process. We're putting our bodies through so much. :hugs: Keep your eyes on the prize! 

Want- Yay for a strong heartbeat! What an amazing moment for you and your growing family!!

Em- I'm so glad you were able to get another retrieval in before your surgery. You give me hope! 

Ali- I start stims next week. Keep us updated!

JDH- I'm glad everything is ok. Let's hope there are no more issues and you can just enjoy being pregnant. :hug:

AFM- I went in for my u/s and the cyst is still there, but it is still only 2mm and Dr says we can go ahead with stims next week! I'm so excited! I will be on Follistim and Menopur as well as the Lupron and dexamethasone that I am already on. The Lupron will be reduced from 10 units to 5. I go on Sat to pick up meds and learn how to mix the Menopur (I think). Then I'll have a blood test done Monday and hopefully start stims Tues! It's happening!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Hi All,

Sounds like everyone is doing so well! YAY!

AFM - Just really tired today, long day at work and the meds are getting to me I think. I've had a crashing headache since I woke up this morning. I just wish it would go away. Probably will try some Tylenol so I can get some sleep.

Sorry for not posting personals, but I'm just dead tired. I did read everyone's posts, and it sounds like everyone is doing really well :yipee:!

I will say this..

Sweet - I can't do the math in my head because it hurts too much, but your BETAs keep rising and by a significant factor, I think you are doing really well!! :thumbup:

Hold - yes, the headaches are a nice side effect of the meds, aren't they fun? NOT! Use a cold compress on your forehead, or do pressure point stimulation of your temples, that sometimes helps me. Oh and stay hydrated!

I'm currently taking 1cc of Lupron, 3 vials of Bravelle and 4 vials of Menopur. I will be doing that for 6 days, then its 7 vials of menopur until Trigger. That is their plan. We'll see what things look like on Friday when I go back for my second U/S and first bloodwork. I can already feel my ovaries starting to activate. I think the dexamethasone is for endometriosis possibly? I don't have any endometriosis so I don't have to take it. I will be taking medrol and doxycycline from ER onwards for 4 days, then at some point I will start using the vivelle dot (estrogen) and progesterone in oil shots, but I think that starts after transfer. So it looks like I'll be doing shots in my butt for several more weeks (especially if I'm pregnant then it will be PIO shots for another 10 weeks)! If I'm pregnant I won't mind!!! :thumbup:

OK So I guess I did do a few personals.. everyone else, :hi: and keep up the good work!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, I am soglad you can move forward with your IVF on schedule!!! That is wonderful news!! :happydance:Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get lots of nice and healthy eggs for ER!!:dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> @Lotus, I am soglad you can move forward with your IVF on schedule!!! That is wonderful news!! :happydance:Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get lots of nice and healthy eggs for ER!!:dust::dust:

Yes! Lotus, that is great news! So you will be a week behind Hold and I. I tend to have a really long stim cycle, I think last time it was 16 days, so who knows, you might catch up to me and we might have our ER around the same time!!! :hug: :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- glad your getting started!!!

Lotus- awwww so glad you get to cont to stims I'm excited!!

Mich- wanna--- awesome news glad you both are PUPO!!! I have great feelings for both of you!!

Mo-jdh--- glad everything is going better!!! They will be sticky 

Em- glad to hear the good news!!!

Hold, and tcmc- sorry you guys are not feeling too hot. Just think its for our babies :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- also congrats on the heartbeat that's exciting!!!


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - So glad to hear the news that things are looking ok. Still praying that everything will continue to work out! :hugs:

Wanna - Awesome looking blasts you have there! So exciting!

Michelle - Woot for being pupo! Sounds like you had some great quality embies to put back. GL! 

Ali and Hold - GL on your stims! Hope you both get tons of eggies! 

Lotus - Such a relief that you are cleared to get started! I hate all the delays related to TTC. Yay for starting stims!

tcmc - Sorry the TWW is such a drag. I was pretty much a nervous wreck the whole time. Big :hugs:!

Want - So cool! Such a good strong heartbeat! I've still got two weeks till my next u/s. I just can't wait to see what's going on in there by now!


----------



## Whisper82

Oh and Sweet - Your beta looks fabulous. Maybe you will be my twin buddy. ;)


----------



## Em260

JDH - such great news! I will continue to pray for strong betas for you! GL today!

Sweet - that is a really strong number!! Yay!! :happydance:

Hold - yay for starting stims! I inject the meds really slowly and it hurts a lot less. I had my first b/w and u/s appointment five days after starting stims and now I'll go every other day until right before ER it changes to every day. 

tcmc - sorry the tww is dragging so slowly :hugs: 

Wanna - wow those pictures are amazing!! So cool :)

Lotus - so happy you can get started!! I found once stims start it goes by really quickly and ER will be here before you know it. 

Ali - sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: 

AFM - my E2 level came back right on track yesterday and my next u/s and b/w will be on Thursday. I also discovered the source of my dull headache. I completely quit caffeine cold turkey on the day I started stims. I thought it was the Clomid but it's definitely caffeine withdrawal. I miss my coffee!!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - those embies look awesome. Thanks for sharing your pics! :dust:

Sweet - your beta looks really good. When is your ultrasound? So you can start saying what we all already know, that your pregnant.

Whisper - When is your 12week scan(NT Scan). I know we are only 2days apart. I am having trouble scheduling mine since it will be on Christmas week. Have you tried to schedule yours yet?


Hope everyone else is moving along and sending all of you positive vibes! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Em - yay for everything being right on track! GL at your next U/S!!

Wanna, yes I loved your embie picks, they looked pretty good! Can't wait to hear how many you got to freeze!

AFM - I feel like a truck ran over me, wishing I could just stay in bed and sleep :sleep: WOW, do the meds really affect me! I will be going to bed at 7 or earlier tonight.. LOL!

Hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - Yay for being able to start!!

Wanna - My OTD is 12/10 and I am not sure about testing early; I did that my previous two cycles and found it to be MORE stressful for me, especially when last cycle was a bfn. I have to do 2 hcg boosters so that can really throw my testing off too. 

Ali - Sorry the meds are making you feel so crummy! I hate stimming, but once it is over it was worth it! Hope you get some good rest tonight ;)

Em - That is good you figured out your reason for the headaches! I still have one cup of coffee; my FS said within reason regarding caffeine and I love my coffee! Glad things are on track :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all - hoping this is a good place to jump in. I'm uncharacteristically needing a little bit of hand-holding, I find. Let me give you my story in brief. I'm a single, straight guy - was married for a dozen years. My ex had fertility issues and also wasn't keen on having kids anyway. After she unexpectedly got pregnant anyway (and miscarried) she changed her mind said she wanted kids and we should try assisted fertility. Two problems - first of all, she made this decision shortly after the miscarriage, and what neither of us knew was that her mind was still affected by the pregnancy hormones. I only saw this in hindsight, but it's clear that when this wore off, she really didn't want kids and only was going through it because she's told me she would and she knew how badly I wanted them. I won't detail the rest other than to say there was one more miscarriage followed by a failed IVF cycle and exploring surrogacy options. There was a lot of mental whiplash in there as well as one month she'd be saying 'Yes, let's do it' and then the next, she'd not want to. Lucky for me (and I do mean lucky) she fell in love with someone else - a woman as it turned out - and wanted out of the marriage. I'm a 'for richer for poorer/in sickness and in health' sort of guy, so I would have never left the marriage, but with her out the door, I was free and didn't have to feel the first bit of guilt over it.
Anyway, that's not all that relevant other than as background - having investigated surrogacy with her (I was the one doing all the research), I realized there was no reason I couldn't do it on my own, though it's not all that common for straight men to do it, apparently. But I didn't want to hop right into a new relationship and even if I did, the last thing you should do in a new relationship is try to have a child together. Plus, I'm in my 40's and any woman my age is either going to have children already, not want them or would have lots of trouble conceiving them. And I assure you, I have no interest in marrying someone half my age.
So I tried surrogacy but had some bad luck. Cycle one ended with a quick miscarriage and cycle two didn't reach the transfer stage because things didn't come together right, so I took some time off, did some traveling and now I'm back trying again with a new clinic.
And today is the transfer, which is why I'm suddenly all freaked out. They were able to retrieve 11 eggs from my donor of which 10 fertilized and all were still viable on day three. The 'slowest' of them was at six cells, most were 7 or 8 and one was actually up to 12. I have not heard from the IVF coordinator and the transfer is supposed to be happening now (I can't be there for logistical reasons). I'm sure I'd have been called if there was a problem and they had to cancel, so no news is good news, but damn, I'm just so nervous. For various reasons I've told nobody in my life I'm doing this right now - I mean, they knew I tried before and will be trying again, but I can't deal with people asking questions. At this stage, I'd rather wait until I have a success story a few months along.
Anyway, I've probably rambled enough - just this moment got an email from my agency saying all looks good - but wanted to talk to someone and so I posted! Best wishes to all in your journeys as well.


----------



## holdontohope

Wanna- I am just so in love with your embryo pics!!! :) :) 

Lotus- thank you! And glad you were able to carry on with your cycle! I have a long history of cysts and my body is so use to them, I don't even feel them unless there over 5cm. Good luck and I am glad everything is going good for you! We are going to be close in our cycle! 

Ali- you are on double the meds I am on :wacko: And if I am already feeling like something is going on, I can't imagine what you are feeling!! :hugs: No PIO shots for me.. I get cooter tabs as far as I know! :haha: Sorry you are feeling tired today, I am right there with you!

Sweet- Thanks!! Good luck on your beta results today, hope they have gone up!! :) 

Whisper- Thank you! I am praying for a good number of eggies! Fingers crossed!

Em- 5 days after starting stims, as of right now I am scheduled for 6 days then everyday. Makes be less nervous knowing that you were similar to me :hugs: I am thinking about asking to be seen Friday/Sat if I start to feel like a lot is going on in there! So sorry about the headache. Hope you feel better soon! 

Want- thank you! Hope you are feeling well!

Hope everyone else has a good Wednesday! It is suppose to be rainy and cold here for the rest of the week.. That means scrapbooking and baking for me :)


----------



## holdontohope

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hello all - hoping this is a good place to jump in. I'm uncharacteristically needing a little bit of hand-holding, I find. Let me give you my story in brief. I'm a single, straight guy - was married for a dozen years. My ex had fertility issues and also wasn't keen on having kids anyway. After she unexpectedly got pregnant anyway (and miscarried) she changed her mind said she wanted kids and we should try assisted fertility. Two problems - first of all, she made this decision shortly after the miscarriage, and what neither of us knew was that her mind was still affected by the pregnancy hormones. I only saw this in hindsight, but it's clear that when this wore off, she really didn't want kids and only was going through it because she's told me she would and she knew how badly I wanted them. I won't detail the rest other than to say there was one more miscarriage followed by a failed IVF cycle and exploring surrogacy options. There was a lot of mental whiplash in there as well as one month she'd be saying 'Yes, let's do it' and then the next, she'd not want to. Lucky for me (and I do mean lucky) she fell in love with someone else - a woman as it turned out - and wanted out of the marriage. I'm a 'for richer for poorer/in sickness and in health' sort of guy, so I would have never left the marriage, but with her out the door, I was free and didn't have to feel the first bit of guilt over it.
> Anyway, that's not all that relevant other than as background - having investigated surrogacy with her (I was the one doing all the research), I realized there was no reason I couldn't do it on my own, though it's not all that common for straight men to do it, apparently. But I didn't want to hop right into a new relationship and even if I did, the last thing you should do in a new relationship is try to have a child together. Plus, I'm in my 40's and any woman my age is either going to have children already, not want them or would have lots of trouble conceiving them. And I assure you, I have no interest in marrying someone half my age.
> So I tried surrogacy but had some bad luck. Cycle one ended with a quick miscarriage and cycle two didn't reach the transfer stage because things didn't come together right, so I took some time off, did some traveling and now I'm back trying again with a new clinic.
> And today is the transfer, which is why I'm suddenly all freaked out. They were able to retrieve 11 eggs from my donor of which 10 fertilized and all were still viable on day three. The 'slowest' of them was at six cells, most were 7 or 8 and one was actually up to 12. I have not heard from the IVF coordinator and the transfer is supposed to be happening now (I can't be there for logistical reasons). I'm sure I'd have been called if there was a problem and they had to cancel, so no news is good news, but damn, I'm just so nervous. For various reasons I've told nobody in my life I'm doing this right now - I mean, they knew I tried before and will be trying again, but I can't deal with people asking questions. At this stage, I'd rather wait until I have a success story a few months along.
> Anyway, I've probably rambled enough - just this moment got an email from my agency saying all looks good - but wanted to talk to someone and so I posted! Best wishes to all in your journeys as well.

Just wanted to say hello and welcome!! 

I am single, doing IVF using a sperm donor and very confident in my decision also. Sorry your journey has been hard so far, hopefully from here on out you will only get good news! 
Do you live close to your surrogate? Will you be able to be apart of all the doctors appts and ultrasounds? 

I hope everything goes really well for you! Good luck in this amazing journey!! :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to say hello and welcome!!
> 
> I am single, doing IVF using a sperm donor and very confident in my decision also. Sorry your journey has been hard so far, hopefully from here on out you will only get good news!
> Do you live close to your surrogate? Will you be able to be apart of all the doctors appts and ultrasounds?
> 
> I hope everything goes really well for you! Good luck in this amazing journey!! :hugs:

I do not live in the same state as my surrogate because where I live, the laws are not very surrogate friendly. Where she is, I can go on the birth certificate as the father and there is no mother listed. I have to take a plane to get to where she is, though it's not a particularly long flight. I am saving my trips to see her for ultrasounds and the like, which is part of why I opted not to be there on transfer day. Whereas she would have let me be in the room for the transfer, it seemed a bit unnecessarily intrusive to me though of course, I intent to be there for the (hopefully) birth. 
I did get some mixed news - I had hoped with 10 embryos on day three, to have lots of spares and options, but because I have added a further hurdle for myself (specifically, I want a boy), that was going to limit my choices. As it turned out, only three developed to where the doc was happy with them. The good news was that the best of these was a boy and that it what I just had transferred. There was also a girl and one that the test wasn't clear on. I'm having them frozen for now - the other one can possibly be re-tested if needed. I would have much rather had a whole drawer full of embryos in case things don't work out, but I'm a glass-half-full sort of guy, so I am celebrating the fact that I got at least one boy that the doc said looked about as close to perfect as you can get.
Now I have this nervous wait to see if it took. I never wanted a time machine as badly as I want one right now.


----------



## Em260

Michelle - my RE says caffeine is ok too in moderation and I don't know why I had the brilliant idea to quit cold turkey :wacko:. I had a half a cup of coffee this morning and headache gone, energy restored. Hope you're doing well today! 

Chasethislite - wow, you have had quite a journey! The fact that you had three embryos out of ten make it to blast is right in line with what my RE quoted 30-50% make it to day 5. Fx for you! The waiting is the hardest part of this whole thing. 

Hold - I was surprised that the RE didn't want to see me for 5 days because my last cycle I went in on day 4. That's good that you can go in if you feel like things are changing. What are you planning on baking this week?


----------



## wannabeprego

(Will do personals shortly, I promise.:winkwink:)

I just got a call back from my fertility office and as you girls know I had 9 fertilized embryos. I had 3 transfered on my embryo transfer at a 5 day transfer so that left 6 more embryos. Some of the embryos on Day 5 still needed a day more to grow to be strong enough to freeze. Well out of the 6 that were left 3 survived and were strong enough to be frozen!!!:happydance::happydance: So we have 3 frosties and that means I have enough to do one frozen embryo transfer cycle if my current cycle isn't a success, so that is good news and I won't be quite as upset if this cycle wasn't a success and I didn't have any frosties. I am trying to avoid going through a full IVF cycle again if possible, it costs an arm and a leg but it is also alot on your body as well. I am just hoping and praying that this cycle is a success!!! Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> (Will do personals shortly, I promise.:winkwink:)
> 
> I just got a call back from my fertility office and as you girls know I had 9 fertilized embryos. I had 3 transfered on my embryo transfer at a 5 day transfer so that left 6 more embryos. Some of the embryos on Day 5 still needed a day more to grow to be strong enough to freeze. Well out of the 6 that were left 3 survived and were strong enough to be frozen!!!:happydance::happydance: So we have 3 frosties and that means I have enough to do one frozen embryo transfer cycle if my current cycle isn't a success, so that is good news and I won't be quite as upset if this cycle wasn't a success and I didn't have any frosties. I am trying to avoid going through a full IVF cycle again if possible, it costs an arm and a leg but it is also alot on your body as well. I am just hoping and praying that this cycle is a success!!! Wish me luck!! :thumbup:

Yayyy!! :happydance: That is great news!! 3 :cold: is amazing! What a relief and you can use them for siblings later :). Fx for you!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- Mo gave me a cool website so it does the math for me now 

Whisper- that would be awesome but just have a feeling there's gunna be one ( which I'm happy with whatever!!!)

Em-glad your levels came back great! Oh and as far as caffiene I use to drink like 5 cans if pop a day and eat candy whenever. Since I started getting positives I quit cold turkey. Definetly was hard but I think I'm over the withdraws lol

Want- I know I know but I need to see a heartbeat  and its dec 12 or 14


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- that's exciting news!!!!

Mich- how are you holding up in the wait???

Hold- my next beta is fri eeekkkkk wait kills me I wanna ultrasound lol

Chase- welcome to the group!!!


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hello all - hoping this is a good place to jump in. I'm uncharacteristically needing a little bit of hand-holding, I find. Let me give you my story in brief. I'm a single, straight guy - was married for a dozen years. My ex had fertility issues and also wasn't keen on having kids anyway. After she unexpectedly got pregnant anyway (and miscarried) she changed her mind said she wanted kids and we should try assisted fertility. Two problems - first of all, she made this decision shortly after the miscarriage, and what neither of us knew was that her mind was still affected by the pregnancy hormones. I only saw this in hindsight, but it's clear that when this wore off, she really didn't want kids and only was going through it because she's told me she would and she knew how badly I wanted them. I won't detail the rest other than to say there was one more miscarriage followed by a failed IVF cycle and exploring surrogacy options. There was a lot of mental whiplash in there as well as one month she'd be saying 'Yes, let's do it' and then the next, she'd not want to. Lucky for me (and I do mean lucky) she fell in love with someone else - a woman as it turned out - and wanted out of the marriage. I'm a 'for richer for poorer/in sickness and in health' sort of guy, so I would have never left the marriage, but with her out the door, I was free and didn't have to feel the first bit of guilt over it.
> Anyway, that's not all that relevant other than as background - having investigated surrogacy with her (I was the one doing all the research), I realized there was no reason I couldn't do it on my own, though it's not all that common for straight men to do it, apparently. But I didn't want to hop right into a new relationship and even if I did, the last thing you should do in a new relationship is try to have a child together. Plus, I'm in my 40's and any woman my age is either going to have children already, not want them or would have lots of trouble conceiving them. And I assure you, I have no interest in marrying someone half my age.
> So I tried surrogacy but had some bad luck. Cycle one ended with a quick miscarriage and cycle two didn't reach the transfer stage because things didn't come together right, so I took some time off, did some traveling and now I'm back trying again with a new clinic.
> And today is the transfer, which is why I'm suddenly all freaked out. They were able to retrieve 11 eggs from my donor of which 10 fertilized and all were still viable on day three. The 'slowest' of them was at six cells, most were 7 or 8 and one was actually up to 12. I have not heard from the IVF coordinator and the transfer is supposed to be happening now (I can't be there for logistical reasons). I'm sure I'd have been called if there was a problem and they had to cancel, so no news is good news, but damn, I'm just so nervous. For various reasons I've told nobody in my life I'm doing this right now - I mean, they knew I tried before and will be trying again, but I can't deal with people asking questions. At this stage, I'd rather wait until I have a success story a few months along.
> Anyway, I've probably rambled enough - just this moment got an email from my agency saying all looks good - but wanted to talk to someone and so I posted! Best wishes to all in your journeys as well.

Chase - your story is almost a mirror of mine! Well the last part anyway. I'm a single just turned 40 yr old woman trying to have her first baby. I am straight too, but just haven't found Mr. Right. The few that I have met along the way, turned into Mr. Wrong. I guess I have just not met the right guy yet! Keep hoping! Well about 9 months ago I decided that I wanted to do this on my own, and realized as you did that meeting the right person and having a baby immediately is just not the proper way to go about doing this. So I said, to heck with tradition! Why can't I have a baby? So fast forward to November and here we are, I'm on day 3 of stims and trying my second IVF (and last). I can't afford to do a 3rd unless I have frosties from this one. I congratulate you on standing up and saying I can do this too! Best of luck with your cycle, it sounds like you have some great results, 1 boy embryo transferred and a few of both gender to freeze. Perfect! :thumbup: Welcome to the group!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- Mo gave me a cool website so it does the math for me now
> 
> Whisper- that would be awesome but just have a feeling there's gunna be one ( which I'm happy with whatever!!!)
> 
> Em-glad your levels came back great! Oh and as far as caffiene I use to drink like 5 cans if pop a day and eat candy whenever. Since I started getting positives I quit cold turkey. Definetly was hard but I think I'm over the withdraws lol
> 
> Want- I know I know but I need to see a heartbeat  and its dec 12 or 14

YAY! I think I saw the post about the doubling time on Countdowntopregnancy's website. Awesome! GL with your BETA on Friday. I get my first look at my follicles on Friday morning.

AFM - feeling extremely tired, but my headache is much improved today, its still early yet though.. lol. Hopefully it stays away. My cleaning lady is coming this afternoon, and I know this sounds crazy, but I can't wait until I can crawl into bed with fresh sheets all neatly made by someone other than me! It is like turn down service in a nice hotel (minus the mint)!


----------



## JDH1982

Pissed off isn't the word!!!

The lab haven't sent my blood results to my doctors so i'm going to have to wait until tomorrow now. I had them done at 8am, it's now nearly 6pm!

I'm so angry.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Thanks for the welcome, all. Now that everything is done and it's in the hands of God, I'm calm again. I'm not a fatalistic person and nor do I think everything is preordained (though someone was looking out for me - as much as I had prayed to have children with my ex, it likely would have been a disaster in the long run). But there is nothing else I can do now but wait, so I'm as much as peace as one can be. I'm debating if I should ask my surrogate to do home pregnancy tests when it becomes appropriate or if to just wait for the beta. Right now, I am thinking I'll just wait for the beta, but by early next week, I may feel differently. Doing this during the holiday season is actually helping, though that was not deliberate. I'm one of those annoying people who listens to Christmas music non-stop from the day after Thanksgiving on and this helps to sooth my nerves. :)
alicat, I love your doggie - I've got a little beagle myself - only one year old. I can't imagine not having a dog, but oh, how I want to give him a little boy to run and play with!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, Welcome to the group!! Good luck with everything!! I hope your surrogate gets a BFP!!! :dust::dust:

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Welcome%20to%20the%20Group/welcome6.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase welcome! Thank you for sharing your story. I wish you the best in your journey and hopefully your baby will be a nice Christmas present.

Wanna, yay for :cold: I'm so glad you were able to have some. I'm sure you are glad you didn't pay for the second round. I wish you the best in the next few weeks and I really hope you get your babies! I will keep you in my prayers.

Sweet, don't worry your numbers are looking great. I can't wait for your u/s so we can find out how many you have in there.

JDH, I'm sorry hun! It's so fustrating to wait for something and then to have to push it out. I hope you get your results early tomorrow.

Hold & Ali, I'm glad your stims are coming along. I really hope you get lots of follies.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## alicatt

JDH1982 said:


> Pissed off isn't the word!!!
> 
> The lab haven't sent my blood results to my doctors so i'm going to have to wait until tomorrow now. I had them done at 8am, it's now nearly 6pm!
> 
> I'm so angry.

Oh no! So sorry you have to wait for the results. How are you feeling? Any better? Has the bleeding stopped or reduced at all? :hug: I would be angry too! Just try not to get too worked up, just try to relax and talk to your little bean. Tell it to keep sticking!!!


----------



## michelle01

JDH - I am so sorry, what were they thinking!? And why would they hold them so long??

Chase - Welcome! What a journey you have been through. I just had my ET yesterday, so I am there with you on the waiting; it just plain out stinks!! This is my 3rd IVF cycle and hopefully my last. I wish you luck and hope you get your little boy :)


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Thanks for the welcome, all. Now that everything is done and it's in the hands of God, I'm calm again. I'm not a fatalistic person and nor do I think everything is preordained (though someone was looking out for me - as much as I had prayed to have children with my ex, it likely would have been a disaster in the long run). But there is nothing else I can do now but wait, so I'm as much as peace as one can be. I'm debating if I should ask my surrogate to do home pregnancy tests when it becomes appropriate or if to just wait for the beta. Right now, I am thinking I'll just wait for the beta, but by early next week, I may feel differently. Doing this during the holiday season is actually helping, though that was not deliberate. I'm one of those annoying people who listens to Christmas music non-stop from the day after Thanksgiving on and this helps to sooth my nerves. :)
> alicat, I love your doggie - I've got a little beagle myself - only one year old. I can't imagine not having a dog, but oh, how I want to give him a little boy to run and play with!

I know the feeling! I actually have 2 dachshunds, Zoe - 10 and Zach -1.5, the picture is of Zach the day I rescued him from the shelter. I too can't wait to have little ones to run around with the dogs, and just make a ruckus! I am hoping for twins, a boy and a girl would be amazing! Then my family would be complete (well other than a man, if there is one out there that would want me and my crazy family)! With the way this cycle is shaping up, I should know right around Christmas if I'm pregnant! I really hope it is, because its going to be a rough Christmas if it isn't.


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH1982 said:


> Pissed off isn't the word!!!
> 
> The lab haven't sent my blood results to my doctors so i'm going to have to wait until tomorrow now. I had them done at 8am, it's now nearly 6pm!
> 
> I'm so angry.

I am so sorry you are stuck waiting for so long!! I hope they have them for you ASAP hun!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

I should get them back by 12pm tomorrow.

I feel selfish at the mo, not doing personals, but I read every post and am rooting for everyone. I just need to get this sorted and then i'll be back!

Chase - welcome, it's so inspiring listening to your story.

Will update tomorrow ladies and gent!


----------



## Em260

JDH1982 said:


> Pissed off isn't the word!!!
> 
> The lab haven't sent my blood results to my doctors so i'm going to have to wait until tomorrow now. I had them done at 8am, it's now nearly 6pm!
> 
> I'm so angry.

Oh man this is so frustrating!! Sorry you have to deal with this! :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Still bleeding, same as the last 4 days, but still no clots so holding onto that one positive note.

Will update as soon as I know more tomorrow x


----------



## alicatt

JDH1982 said:


> Still bleeding, same as the last 4 days, but still no clots so holding onto that one positive note.
> 
> Will update as soon as I know more tomorrow x

We're rooting for you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Em- Thanks so much. I start the stims next week, but I already feel like we are moving along and it's all going to be happening soon. I am so happy. I know how you feel about the coffee. I LOVE coffee. I went decaf a few months ago and finally gave up all caffeine about a month ago. It's tough! Chamomile tea has become my substitute and it is definitely not the same. I have a friend who ordered some carob "coffee" alternative online during her pregnancy. I'm not there yet, but I've considered it. :winkwink:

Chase- Welcome to the group! I hope your tww goes quickly. It's true that the holidays are a nice distraction. I hope you get your Christmas BFP!

JDH- I can't believe the lab didn't send over the results all day! I hope you get a call early tomorrow.

Wanna- Yay for frosties! I'm in the same boat. We need some frozen embryos from this cycle. We cannot afford to do this again and we already know IVF/ICSI is our only option for conception.

Hold and Ali- When are your tentative retrieval dates? Mine is Dec 14. Of course, I know that can change. 

Happy- How are you doing? 

AFM- I'm doing well. The Lupron is getting easier to inject. I know it doesn't hurt, I was just hesitating a lot. Silly. I was having some issues with ordering meds (some through the military pharmacy program and some through a mainland pharmacy), but I think we got it all straightened out this morning. I'm staying busy preparing for Christmas sales. I make jewelry and sell it on etsy, so I can be home, available for all of these appts and it helps to keep my mind off ttc!


----------



## Mells54

JDH sorry to hear that you have to wait even longer...don't they realize waiting is the worst part.

Chase - welcome to the journey. These ladies have taught me so much about IVF and it nice to know they are there for all of the ups and downs.

ASM - since my IVF cycle was turned into an IUI my two week wait is a little different. I test at home on Friday and call RE with the results. Then we go from there. Still doing my injections of PIO, and only 1 bad one so far. DH "missed, oops" but God love him for doing this each night.
Just one more day and a wake up Friday morning. I'm so excited for my results although I really don't have any more symptoms, actually I don't fell anything at all.

Good luck to all that are stiming and waiting :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Mells - Have you tested at all or just waiting till Friday? I feel for all your girls having to do the PIO injections!! Good luck Friday ;)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- My fingers are crossed for your BFP Friday! It's normal to not have any symptoms. Just ask Sweetness! :winkwink:


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Wanna - those embies look awesome. Thanks for sharing your pics! :dust:
> 
> Sweet - your beta looks really good. When is your ultrasound? So you can start saying what we all already know, that your pregnant.
> 
> Whisper - When is your 12week scan(NT Scan). I know we are only 2days apart. I am having trouble scheduling mine since it will be on Christmas week. Have you tried to schedule yours yet?
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is moving along and sending all of you positive vibes!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I am doing a 10 week scan on December 12th - when I called my ob's office she said they typically scan at 10 weeks. I _am_ relieved to get in before Christmas, though I bet it will be weeks before I get the next scan after that. Isn't it tough to wait? I just want to know the beans are still in there! Hopefully both of them are still growing! :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- sorry you don't feel very hot!!! These meds take a toll on our body

Jdh- man that sucks I would not be happy either!!! 

Happy - thanks I'm eager too. Dec 12 or 14 is gunna dragggg


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - Welcome! This journey is fraught with anxiety isn't it? So much waiting!

Wanna - Woot for three :cold:! That is awesome!

JDH - Don't worry about personals at the moment! You have some really stressful stuff going on and we all understand this is a tough time. :hugs: Go ahead and vent! Sorry that you have to keep waiting. :( :hugs:

Lotus - Glad your injections are getting easier!

Mells - You're getting close to test day! FX'd you get your BFP!

Michelle - Hope you are surviving the torturous TWW! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness - Sorry I somehow missed your post earlier! The 2ww is just sheer torture for anyone! I try to keep myself busy at work and hopefully this weekend, just putting up our xmas tree! I have a scan on Saturday and will most likely need my last booster, so that of course throws everything off! How are you feeling?


----------



## want2conceive

Chase - Welcome aboard. Your really going to like this thread. 

Em - I've been drinking milk with coffee instead of coffee with milk. Only put in like an inch of coffee and it's been able to do the trick.

Ali - Glad your headache feels better.

JDH - Don't get mad. Think about your embies! Stay calm, you are pregnant. My lab work was the same way when I did my first beta. I did it on a Thursday and results were suppose to be back on Saturday. Well, when I called the lab because it was almost noon(they close at noon on Saturday) and my doc hadn't received it yet, they told me it would only be back on Monday. Let me tell you I gave that lady a peice of my mind and have never gone back to that lab again. Started using a new lab after that. Don't lose your head though and stay relaxed girl.

Whisper - you try scheduling your 12week scan(NT Scan) yet? Been having trouble since it lands on Christmas week. I know we are only 2days apart so was wondering if you had tried scheduling it yet or not.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Again, thanks everybody. When I first attempted this, I had let a fair amount of people know what I was doing - I was happy about it and wanted to share. The downside was that when I didn't have a success, I was stuck having to deal with well-meaning people asking how things were going or when I would be trying again. I decided that it would be better for my emotions this time not to let people know and only suggest in very vague terms that I was still perusing it. Obviously, I've been talking to my surrogate and the IVF coordinator and my agency rep, but I realized this morning that I wanted some support and I would be best served by talking to others in a similar situation.
I also have run into some people who think that a single male has no business becoming a father, but they can just bite me. :haha:
Over the past few years when I've been on this journey, I've bought a handful of baby outfits - presents to myself, really, a promise that one day there will be someone to wear them. I slept with one on the pillow next to my head last night - I sort of wanted something physical to direct my hopes and dreams onto, strange as that may sound. Depending on how I feel, I might do that every night during this 2WW.
Thanks again, everyone, for making me feel welcome. My handle should have been 'ChaseThisLight' btw, but that was one character too many. Chase This Light is a song I love and I've been chasing this light for some time and hope to finally catch it.


----------



## michelle01

Chase - Nobody has any business to judge you or what you are doing! Who is it that decides that only a woman can have a baby anyhow?? I have a lot of respect for what you are doing and I really hope that this works out for you this cycle! I am with you on the not telling anyone after having a failed cycle! Considering this is my 3rd, we didn't even tell my DH's parents; only my mom knows and that was it! It is so heartbreaking going through so much and for it not to work! Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Phantom710

SO---- finally got the email to start bcps for 10 days and then meds. Looks like I'll BARELY miss Dec. (Jan-3/4th) Can I still be here?


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Sweetness - Sorry I somehow missed your post earlier! The 2ww is just sheer torture for anyone! I try to keep myself busy at work and hopefully this weekend, just putting up our xmas tree! I have a scan on Saturday and will most likely need my last booster, so that of course throws everything off! How are you feeling?

Yes it sucks to have to wait and I just know it goingto be a BFP go you!! Also I'm feel great no symptoms whatsoever. Next beta is fri just waiting on the ultrasound in dec


----------



## Sweetness_87

Phantom710 said:


> SO---- finally got the email to start bcps for 10 days and then meds. Looks like I'll BARELY miss Dec. (Jan-3/4th) Can I still be here?

Yes you can!!! Glad you get to start now!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want, whisper how is everything?? I'm STILL symptom free.....

Mells- good luck I have a good feeling!!!

Chase - I think that's awesome people shouldn't e able to dictate or try to dictate other people's life....


----------



## cali_kt

Wanna- I just love your embryo pics! :thumbup: I can't wait to have some of my own pretty soon!!!!

Lotus- Glad you are able to move ahead!!

Want- Wow.. Must be amazing to hear that heartbeat!!!:winkwink:

Chase- Sounds like you have been through a huge journey already. I think it is great that you are going after what you want. Glad you heard from RE and the ER went well!! Amazing that they can see the sex already! So neat. Hoping you get the little boy you have been dreaming of!!

JDH- I am sorry. That is just ridiculous. Crossing my fingers for you that your beta comes back nice and high. Sorry you are still bleeding. :(

Mells- Crossing my fingers for your BFP. Are you going to do a HPT?

Ali- Hope you get a BFP for Christmas!!!

Whisper- How exciting!!! Glad you are getting a U/S before the holidays! Be sure to post a picture!!!!:thumbup:

Phantom- Welcome! I'm starting meds in December, but ER in January. So I have made a home here! 

Sweet- Hope friday comes quick with a high beta!!! :happydance:

AFM- Just waiting for AF to arrive, so I can start my process!!! :coffee:


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet - teeth started hurting me a couple days ago. I remember my mom saying that her teeth would hurt when she was pregnant. You'll get the symptoms soon. My real symptoms didn't start until around week 5 or 6 I think. The cramps I had before that were from the progesterone suppositories.

Cali - it really is! It was a very special moment the first time I saw and heard it. I had tears of joy.

Whisper - you read my previous post?


----------



## holdontohope

ChaseThisLite said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and welcome!!
> 
> I am single, doing IVF using a sperm donor and very confident in my decision also. Sorry your journey has been hard so far, hopefully from here on out you will only get good news!
> Do you live close to your surrogate? Will you be able to be apart of all the doctors appts and ultrasounds?
> 
> I hope everything goes really well for you! Good luck in this amazing journey!! :hugs:
> 
> I do not live in the same state as my surrogate because where I live, the laws are not very surrogate friendly. Where she is, I can go on the birth certificate as the father and there is no mother listed. I have to take a plane to get to where she is, though it's not a particularly long flight. I am saving my trips to see her for ultrasounds and the like, which is part of why I opted not to be there on transfer day. Whereas she would have let me be in the room for the transfer, it seemed a bit unnecessarily intrusive to me though of course, I intent to be there for the (hopefully) birth.
> I did get some mixed news - I had hoped with 10 embryos on day three, to have lots of spares and options, but because I have added a further hurdle for myself (specifically, I want a boy), that was going to limit my choices. As it turned out, only three developed to where the doc was happy with them. The good news was that the best of these was a boy and that it what I just had transferred. There was also a girl and one that the test wasn't clear on. I'm having them frozen for now - the other one can possibly be re-tested if needed. I would have much rather had a whole drawer full of embryos in case things don't work out, but I'm a glass-half-full sort of guy, so I am celebrating the fact that I got at least one boy that the doc said looked about as close to perfect as you can get.
> Now I have this nervous wait to see if it took. I never wanted a time machine as badly as I want one right now.Click to expand...

Well hopefully she will let you be there for the birth because that is something you wont want to miss! :thumbup: What state do you live in? 

Is your surrogate also your egg donor? I am not as familiar with surrogacy, but I do know a little bit about it.. I can imagine choosing a surrogate/and or egg donor was difficult. I know choosing a sperm donor was an exhausting process emotionally and physically for me because there is so much to consider! 

I am not doing gender selection, but glad you had a little boy to transfer! :hugs: And two more to freeze sounds great!


----------



## holdontohope

Em260 said:


> Hold - I was surprised that the RE didn't want to see me for 5 days because my last cycle I went in on day 4. That's good that you can go in if you feel like things are changing. What are you planning on baking this week?

I was surprised by how long too! I thought maybe he would want to see me 3 days max.. Since this is my first IVF cycle and I am younger.. Thought he would want to see me every couple of days :wacko:

Well... You never know what I will end up with when I start baking! :haha: Banana bread for sure! Then I want to try out some new gluten free chex mix recipes. I am sure I will end up making something not so healthy also :blush: Maybe some chocolate peanut butter cupcakes or peppermint chocolate cupcakes.. 

I need to put some chicken in the crock pot so I have some protein to eat also. Maybe I will make some chicken tortilla soup since its raining here. Home made mac and cheese sounds yummy too!! I am hungry at the moment :blush: But not for all that together! lol


----------



## ChaseThisLite

holdontohope said:


> Well hopefully she will let you be there for the birth because that is something you wont want to miss! :thumbup: What state do you live in?
> 
> Is your surrogate also your egg donor? I am not as familiar with surrogacy, but I do know a little bit about it.. I can imagine choosing a surrogate/and or egg donor was difficult. I know choosing a sperm donor was an exhausting process emotionally and physically for me because there is so much to consider!
> 
> I am not doing gender selection, but glad you had a little boy to transfer! :hugs: And two more to freeze sounds great!

My surrogate is in FL - I live nearby in the Bahamas. Getting there is not hard, but the flight does cost a certain something and I need to watch my pennies. We have already agreed that I'll be there in the delivery room - I'll just be up by her head and there will be a privacy screen. I don't feel the need to watch that actual moment when the baby pops out as it were (nor the urge to videotape it, either) and it would just seem a bit much to ask to stare at her private parts when it happens. I think she'd let me if I wanted to, but I think she's equally comfortable with me by her head.

My surrogate is not my egg donor - there are all sorts of legal complications if you go that route. Basically, then the surrogate has as many (if not more) rights to the baby than you do, because it's 'hers' as well as mine. By using a separate egg donor, the donor has no rights and nor does the surrogate. I have no desire to be the subject of a Lifetime movie of the week depicted by some character actor struggling in court to regain the rights to my own child. :) Of course, I have no expectations that such a thing would happen and I've very comfortable with my surrogate, but it does seem for the best.

Picking an egg donor is a very strange experience - I guess those who have picked out sperm donors can relate. You are literally picking someone out of a catalog. I had a large number to choose from, so that enables you to be 'choosy' but it also made me feel extremely judgmental - rejecting people for any flaw that I felt I didn't care for. For me, I was looking for the following:
1. No history of mental illness in the family
2. Dark hair and not very pale skin (skin cancer runs in my family)
3. Parents and grandparents who were long-lived
4. People who described themselves as even-tempered. You would be surprised how many people put on their egg donor write-ups 'I have a fiery Italian temper'. I'm like, no, I don't want a child with a fiery Italian temper, thanks!
Of course, it's all something of a crapshoot - children do not automatically look like their parents or inherit their temperament, but since I was choosing, I did my best to stack the deck. I also limited it to people with green eyes - not because I'll be crushed if I get a boy without green eyes, but that was an easy way to weed out the black donors - I'm a white guy and while I was open to the idea of a Hispanic donor, I was not really interested in a mixed-race child.
I also wanted a donor I felt was reasonably attractive to me - I think nature gives us attractions for a reason and I just didn't think it prudent to mate with someone I wouldn't be attracted to. That probably sounds rather boorish - I didn't fantasize about my donor or anything like that. I was also offered models who were donors, but cost twice as much. I certainly didn't think THAT was necessary - I'm a decent looking fellow, I think, but I'm not Adonis. The idea of paying twice as much for a smoking hot egg donor just seemed really wasteful and self-indulgent. 
Picking a surrogate was both easier and harder - you are really only concerned with their health but more importantly, you have to have a feeling of trust and comfort that goes both ways. I did actually use a black surrogate on one of my attempts that did not work out, though the one I am using now is white.
Anyway, going home to talk my doggie. Thanks for letting me ramble!


----------



## MoBaby

I'll do personals when I get home but my beta is in:

So 16 dpo= 379 and today 18 dpo = 2274... Holy increase!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I'll do personals when I get home but my beta is in:
> 
> So 16 dpo= 379 and today 18 dpo = 2274... Holy increase!!

OMG!!! Do you have an army in there? Congrats on the amazing progress!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi everyone,

Was hoping I could join you all.

I've just started my menopur shots tonight. Quite a high dose as my last IVF cycle I didn't respond well.

I go in for my scan on Monday 3rd. Feels long to be left 5 days without a scan but hopefully that is pretty normal ish??

I have changed my clinic since my last IVF so feels all new again to me!!

Hope you are all well.

Xx


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Em- Thanks so much. I start the stims next week, but I already feel like we are moving along and it's all going to be happening soon. I am so happy. I know how you feel about the coffee. I LOVE coffee. I went decaf a few months ago and finally gave up all caffeine about a month ago. It's tough! Chamomile tea has become my substitute and it is definitely not the same. I have a friend who ordered some carob "coffee" alternative online during her pregnancy. I'm not there yet, but I've considered it. :winkwink:
> 
> Chase- Welcome to the group! I hope your tww goes quickly. It's true that the holidays are a nice distraction. I hope you get your Christmas BFP!
> 
> JDH- I can't believe the lab didn't send over the results all day! I hope you get a call early tomorrow.
> 
> Wanna- Yay for frosties! I'm in the same boat. We need some frozen embryos from this cycle. We cannot afford to do this again and we already know IVF/ICSI is our only option for conception.
> 
> Hold and Ali- When are your tentative retrieval dates? Mine is Dec 14. Of course, I know that can change.
> 
> Happy- How are you doing?
> 
> AFM- I'm doing well. The Lupron is getting easier to inject. I know it doesn't hurt, I was just hesitating a lot. Silly. I was having some issues with ordering meds (some through the military pharmacy program and some through a mainland pharmacy), but I think we got it all straightened out this morning. I'm staying busy preparing for Christmas sales. I make jewelry and sell it on etsy, so I can be home, available for all of these appts and it helps to keep my mind off ttc!

Be careful about the types of tea you drink! Some of the herbs are not good for pregnancy. I think Chamomile is one they say could cause MC's? I'd check it out, better be safe than sorry. I only drink tea and the occasional coke. So I had to read up about all the different things you should be wary of with tea. I decided to stick with decaf black tea, and that I think is OK.

AFM - my tentative ER date is somewhere around the 7-11th just not sure how quickly these follicles will mature! Last cycle and the IUIs I didn't trigger until CD 14-15, which makes for a really long cycle, and lost of expensive meds. I hope it is sooner than later, because with the level of meds I am on, it is $450 a day or something insane like that. 
Cool that you can stay home and get to your appts, and that you sell your jewelry on etsy!!! It is funny, it is easier for me to go to the office when I have my appts, then work from home, since the FS office and my job are only about 5-7 minutes apart, but my house is 25 minutes away from either. So I try to schedule my work from home days to be the days I don't have to go into the FS office.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> I'll do personals when I get home but my beta is in:
> 
> So 16 dpo= 379 and today 18 dpo = 2274... Holy increase!!

Congrats on great betas hun!!! :happydance::happydance: That is awesome news and I am so happy for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully she will let you be there for the birth because that is something you wont want to miss! :thumbup: What state do you live in?
> 
> Is your surrogate also your egg donor? I am not as familiar with surrogacy, but I do know a little bit about it.. I can imagine choosing a surrogate/and or egg donor was difficult. I know choosing a sperm donor was an exhausting process emotionally and physically for me because there is so much to consider!
> 
> I am not doing gender selection, but glad you had a little boy to transfer! :hugs: And two more to freeze sounds great!
> 
> My surrogate is in FL - I live nearby in the Bahamas. Getting there is not hard, but the flight does cost a certain something and I need to watch my pennies. We have already agreed that I'll be there in the delivery room - I'll just be up by her head and there will be a privacy screen. I don't feel the need to watch that actual moment when the baby pops out as it were (nor the urge to videotape it, either) and it would just seem a bit much to ask to stare at her private parts when it happens. I think she'd let me if I wanted to, but I think she's equally comfortable with me by her head.
> 
> My surrogate is not my egg donor - there are all sorts of legal complications if you go that route. Basically, then the surrogate has as many (if not more) rights to the baby than you do, because it's 'hers' as well as mine. By using a separate egg donor, the donor has no rights and nor does the surrogate. I have no desire to be the subject of a Lifetime movie of the week depicted by some character actor struggling in court to regain the rights to my own child. :) Of course, I have no expectations that such a thing would happen and I've very comfortable with my surrogate, but it does seem for the best.
> 
> Picking an egg donor is a very strange experience - I guess those who have picked out sperm donors can relate. You are literally picking someone out of a catalog. I had a large number to choose from, so that enables you to be 'choosy' but it also made me feel extremely judgmental - rejecting people for any flaw that I felt I didn't care for. For me, I was looking for the following:
> 1. No history of mental illness in the family
> 2. Dark hair and not very pale skin (skin cancer runs in my family)
> 3. Parents and grandparents who were long-lived
> 4. People who described themselves as even-tempered. You would be surprised how many people put on their egg donor write-ups 'I have a fiery Italian temper'. I'm like, no, I don't want a child with a fiery Italian temper, thanks!
> Of course, it's all something of a crapshoot - children do not automatically look like their parents or inherit their temperament, but since I was choosing, I did my best to stack the deck. I also limited it to people with green eyes - not because I'll be crushed if I get a boy without green eyes, but that was an easy way to weed out the black donors - I'm a white guy and while I was open to the idea of a Hispanic donor, I was not really interested in a mixed-race child.
> I also wanted a donor I felt was reasonably attractive to me - I think nature gives us attractions for a reason and I just didn't think it prudent to mate with someone I wouldn't be attracted to. That probably sounds rather boorish - I didn't fantasize about my donor or anything like that. I was also offered models who were donors, but cost twice as much. I certainly didn't think THAT was necessary - I'm a decent looking fellow, I think, but I'm not Adonis. The idea of paying twice as much for a smoking hot egg donor just seemed really wasteful and self-indulgent.
> Picking a surrogate was both easier and harder - you are really only concerned with their health but more importantly, you have to have a feeling of trust and comfort that goes both ways. I did actually use a black surrogate on one of my attempts that did not work out, though the one I am using now is white.
> Anyway, going home to talk my doggie. Thanks for letting me ramble!Click to expand...

Chase - I went through the same struggles trying to find a sperm :spermy: donor. It was very difficult. Ultimately I went for most of the same things you did:

* similar skin color and eye color to me (and green eyes) 
* longevity in the family
* no mental illness or alcoholism
* even keeled, but also interests that were similar to what I would want in a mate - being good with their hands, enjoys outdoors, plays sports, plays an instrument, has some hobbies, etc
* high GPA and SAT's
* Bachelors and if possible a Masters
* A certain amount of attractiveness (in my mind)
* Age - had to be younger, since I'm older!

Believe me, it was a tall order! I did find 2 donors that fit the bill, and my top pick only had 1 vial left and my FS requires me to have 2 (as a backup), so I ended up buying 1 vial of each! So we'll see which one ends up being the one we use. I have explained which one is my preference, but if his swimmers don't defrost or don't work, we have a backup.

BTW - it is a small world, I'm in FL, and have some friends in the Bahamas, and I try to get over there on occasion, but its difficult with the doggies. Love them, but they make travelling difficult!

Well now I can't wait to hear how your journey goes and whether this is your :BFP: as we ladies call it! Or your miracle baby!


----------



## wannabeprego

everhopeful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was hoping I could join you all.
> 
> I've just started my menopur shots tonight. Quite a high dose as my last IVF cycle I didn't respond well.
> 
> I go in for my scan on Monday 3rd. Feels long to be left 5 days without a scan but hopefully that is pretty normal ish??
> 
> I have changed my clinic since my last IVF so feels all new again to me!!
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Xx

Welcome to the group!! :flower: Good luck to you for your IVF cycle!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust::dust:

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/2xWelcomeToTheGroupCherryBlossomTim.gif


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Em- Thanks so much. I start the stims next week, but I already feel like we are moving along and it's all going to be happening soon. I am so happy. I know how you feel about the coffee. I LOVE coffee. I went decaf a few months ago and finally gave up all caffeine about a month ago. It's tough! Chamomile tea has become my substitute and it is definitely not the same. I have a friend who ordered some carob "coffee" alternative online during her pregnancy. I'm not there yet, but I've considered it. :winkwink:
> 
> Chase- Welcome to the group! I hope your tww goes quickly. It's true that the holidays are a nice distraction. I hope you get your Christmas BFP!
> 
> JDH- I can't believe the lab didn't send over the results all day! I hope you get a call early tomorrow.
> 
> Wanna- Yay for frosties! I'm in the same boat. We need some frozen embryos from this cycle. We cannot afford to do this again and we already know IVF/ICSI is our only option for conception.
> 
> Hold and Ali- When are your tentative retrieval dates? Mine is Dec 14. Of course, I know that can change.
> 
> Happy- How are you doing?
> 
> AFM- I'm doing well. The Lupron is getting easier to inject. I know it doesn't hurt, I was just hesitating a lot. Silly. I was having some issues with ordering meds (some through the military pharmacy program and some through a mainland pharmacy), but I think we got it all straightened out this morning. I'm staying busy preparing for Christmas sales. I make jewelry and sell it on etsy, so I can be home, available for all of these appts and it helps to keep my mind off ttc!
> 
> Be careful about the types of tea you drink! Some of the herbs are not good for pregnancy. I think Chamomile is one they say could cause MC's? I'd check it out, better be safe than sorry. I only drink tea and the occasional coke. So I had to read up about all the different things you should be wary of with tea. I decided to stick with decaf black tea, and that I think is OK.
> 
> AFM - my tentative ER date is somewhere around the 7-11th just not sure how quickly these follicles will mature! Last cycle and the IUIs I didn't trigger until CD 14-15, which makes for a really long cycle, and lost of expensive meds. I hope it is sooner than later, because with the level of meds I am on, it is $450 a day or something insane like that.
> Cool that you can stay home and get to your appts, and that you sell your jewelry on etsy!!! It is funny, it is easier for me to go to the office when I have my appts, then work from home, since the FS office and my job are only about 5-7 minutes apart, but my house is 25 minutes away from either. So I try to schedule my work from home days to be the days I don't have to go into the FS office.Click to expand...

Holy cow! What can I drink, then? Decaf black tea is not caffeine-free, so I have some from Whole Foods (naturally decaffeinated) but am not drinking it because I don't want any caffeine. This is the beginning of being careful of everything I eat or drink, I guess. Geez! :dohh: Thank you for the warning. I have other teas that actually have warning labels, but not this one. :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo that's awesome!!!


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Em- Thanks so much. I start the stims next week, but I already feel like we are moving along and it's all going to be happening soon. I am so happy. I know how you feel about the coffee. I LOVE coffee. I went decaf a few months ago and finally gave up all caffeine about a month ago. It's tough! Chamomile tea has become my substitute and it is definitely not the same. I have a friend who ordered some carob "coffee" alternative online during her pregnancy. I'm not there yet, but I've considered it. :winkwink:
> 
> Chase- Welcome to the group! I hope your tww goes quickly. It's true that the holidays are a nice distraction. I hope you get your Christmas BFP!
> 
> JDH- I can't believe the lab didn't send over the results all day! I hope you get a call early tomorrow.
> 
> Wanna- Yay for frosties! I'm in the same boat. We need some frozen embryos from this cycle. We cannot afford to do this again and we already know IVF/ICSI is our only option for conception.
> 
> Hold and Ali- When are your tentative retrieval dates? Mine is Dec 14. Of course, I know that can change.
> 
> Happy- How are you doing?
> 
> AFM- I'm doing well. The Lupron is getting easier to inject. I know it doesn't hurt, I was just hesitating a lot. Silly. I was having some issues with ordering meds (some through the military pharmacy program and some through a mainland pharmacy), but I think we got it all straightened out this morning. I'm staying busy preparing for Christmas sales. I make jewelry and sell it on etsy, so I can be home, available for all of these appts and it helps to keep my mind off ttc!
> 
> Be careful about the types of tea you drink! Some of the herbs are not good for pregnancy. I think Chamomile is one they say could cause MC's? I'd check it out, better be safe than sorry. I only drink tea and the occasional coke. So I had to read up about all the different things you should be wary of with tea. I decided to stick with decaf black tea, and that I think is OK.
> 
> AFM - my tentative ER date is somewhere around the 7-11th just not sure how quickly these follicles will mature! Last cycle and the IUIs I didn't trigger until CD 14-15, which makes for a really long cycle, and lost of expensive meds. I hope it is sooner than later, because with the level of meds I am on, it is $450 a day or something insane like that.
> Cool that you can stay home and get to your appts, and that you sell your jewelry on etsy!!! It is funny, it is easier for me to go to the office when I have my appts, then work from home, since the FS office and my job are only about 5-7 minutes apart, but my house is 25 minutes away from either. So I try to schedule my work from home days to be the days I don't have to go into the FS office.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow! What can I drink, then? Decaf black tea is not caffeine-free, so I have some from Whole Foods (naturally decaffeinated) but am not drinking it because I don't want any caffeine. This is the beginning of being careful of everything I eat or drink, I guess. Geez! :dohh: Thank you for the warning. I have other teas that actually have warning labels, but not this one. :wacko:Click to expand...

Some FS's say NO caffeine, others say 1 cup of caffeinated tea is OK. I don't know what to recommend. I have also heard that Chamomile tea is OK, and others say it is inconclusive. I guess if you are at all concerned, talk to your FS. See what they recommend. I have been struggling with this issue myself! That is why I settled on de-caf black tea, because it was a compromise, less caffeine and didn't have any warnings about MC's. It is literally going to be a 'read every label' type situation if we get pregnant. I love my tea in the morning, but I also love SUSHI! That is going to be the hardest to give up. In fact I'm going to make sure I have some this weekend! :rofl: Gotta get my fix in now!


----------



## MoBaby

*EM* Glad you are right on track!! sorry you are having caffeine w/d.. but its worth it!!
*Wanna* Thanks for sharing the pics!! and yay for having 3 frosties!!!!!
*Ali* Hope you feel better soon and the meds stop kicking your butt!!
*Hold* Yay for starting stims!!!! I had my first scan 5 or 6 days after starting stims as well. 
*JDH* Ugh. Stupid lab. Hope they have your numbers soon. Sorry about the spotting still :( hope it goes away very soon!
*Hi HappyBunny *
*Mells* Fx for you!! Will you test soon??
*Lotus* Glad the meds are getting easier. It will be ER/ET in no time!!
*Whisper* Im glad things are going well! Dec 12 is just 2 weeks away :)
*Phantom*Hi! Welcome back!! FET is very soon!! YAY!
*First* I only did a single embryo transfer!! Just one strong beanie!

Hope I got you all. Sorry if I missed anyone!!! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

MO thats awesome! Since you only put one back that means you disprove the twin beta numbers! (not unless it split :) )

Also whats your due date? My RE told me Aug 1st


----------



## MoBaby

Aug 3rd and scan is Dec 19th :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Aug 3rd and scan is Dec 19th :)

What day was your ET?


----------



## MoBaby

It was Nov 16th. Embryo was a 6 day embryo. I thought I was 18dpo today but the clinic told me I was 17dpo (guess they are saying the embryo was a 5-dayer but it was transferred on the 6th day) and said I'm due Aug 4 (I just finished listening to the message lol. Once I heard the beta I was like WHOA!)


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> It was Nov 12th. Embryo was a 6 day embryo. I thought I was 18dpo today but the clinic told me I was 17dpo (guess they are saying the embryo was a 5-dayer but it was transferred on the 6th day) and said I'm due Aug 4 (I just finished listening to the message lol. Once I heard the beta I was like WHOA!)

thats weird cause I knew your ET was before min But according to my RE and the websites im Due Aug 1

https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination

Like that one doesnt have a 6 day transfer but it wouldnt make it longer. Hmmm Its crazy how every RE is different


----------



## wannabeprego

*2 Quick Questions...* It has been 3 weeks since my DH & me had :sex:, this is because I was in my home town away for 2 weeks going through my IVF cycle, and than when DH came he had to abstain to give his :spermy: sample, and than I had the ER, so :sex: was off limits for 1 week after. So today is the day we can finally have :sex: again, but I am nervous about having :sex: again since I am in the 2ww after the ET. Did you girls have :sex: in your 2WW after the ET, or where you nervous about causing spotting or causing damage? What are your thoughts on this?

*Second Question...* I had a 5 DT as you girls know, so when do you think is the earliest I can do a HPT?? When did you girls test that didn't wait until Beta day??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> I'll do personals when I get home but my beta is in:
> 
> So 16 dpo= 379 and today 18 dpo = 2274... Holy increase!!

:happydance:That is an amazing number! I can't wait for your u/s!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> *2 Quick Questions...* It has been 3 weeks since my DH & me had :sex:, this is because I was in my home town away for 2 weeks going through my IVF cycle, and than when DH came he had to abstain to give his :spermy: sample, and than I had the ER, so :sex: was off limits for 1 week after. So today is the day we can finally have :sex: again, but I am nervous about having :sex: again since I am in the 2ww after the ET. Did you girls have :sex: in your 2WW after the ET, or where you nervous about causing spotting or causing damage? What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> *Second Question...* I had a 5 DT as you girls know, so when do you think is the earliest I can do a HPT?? When did you girls test that didn't wait until Beta day??

Wanna, did the Dr give you any restrictions? I was told in both fresh and frozen no :sex: for 12 weeks!


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: when was your ER/ET?


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - I was told by my doctor that I was not able to have sex until after the pregnancy test.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wanna - and I think you can start at 5dp5dt but I wouldn't get upset if it was negative because it's still early!


----------



## hockey24

I was told no sex until the beta but then it was if I do, be careful, nothing crazy. They said it often causes spotting which can totally freak you out. 

My dh and I follow the no sex until the 12 week ultrasound, just to be extra safe. I can't handle the stress of spotting! And my dh is a fan of the extra bj's. ;-)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh also, when you orgasm it causes the uterus to contract and that's why they don't want you having sex ... fyi. So maybe I guess if you didn't orgasm it would be okay ... ?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> sweet: when was your ER/ET?

Nov 13


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Chase and Ever! :wave:

Wow Mo, what an awesome beta!!!

Still anxiously waiting for my baseline Friday to get the all clear to start stims. I've also had a nasty cold (comes from working in a human petri dish-an elementary school, lol) that just won't seem to get better. 

I have kind of an interesting situation. So my AF started last Wed the 21st (while I was still on BC), and continued until Sunday, with spotting on Monday (last day of BC). Yesterday there was nothing and now today, AF is here again! I'm so confused! I know what I had last week wasn't just breakthrough bleeding as it was pretty heavy. Am I really having two periods? Or do you think this may just be breakthrough bleeding? Ugh...I wish tomorrow was Friday so I could have my apt and see what's going on! I'm just so worried something will go wrong and we won't be able to start this cycle as planned. 

Sorry I didn't do more personals. This thread moves so quickly!! I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- I would prefer the flavor of decaf black tea anyway, so I'm just going to ask the Dr. Thanks again. I am going to miss sushi, too! We eat it all the time as it's somewhat of a staple on this island. 

Mo- Wow! Your beta number is great! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome Chase and Ever! :wave:
> 
> Wow Mo, what an awesome beta!!!
> 
> Still anxiously waiting for my baseline Friday to get the all clear to start stims. I've also had a nasty cold (comes from working in a human petri dish-an elementary school, lol) that just won't seem to get better.
> 
> I have kind of an interesting situation. So my AF started last Wed the 21st (while I was still on BC), and continued until Sunday, with spotting on Monday (last day of BC). Yesterday there was nothing and now today, AF is here again! I'm so confused! I know what I had last week wasn't just breakthrough bleeding as it was pretty heavy. Am I really having two periods? Or do you think this may just be breakthrough bleeding? Ugh...I wish tomorrow was Friday so I could have my apt and see what's going on! I'm just so worried something will go wrong and we won't be able to start this cycle as planned.
> 
> Sorry I didn't do more personals. This thread moves so quickly!! I hope everyone else is doing well!

I think our cycles will be close! I'm starting stims Tues next week. :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome Chase and Ever! :wave:
> 
> Wow Mo, what an awesome beta!!!
> 
> Still anxiously waiting for my baseline Friday to get the all clear to start stims. I've also had a nasty cold (comes from working in a human petri dish-an elementary school, lol) that just won't seem to get better.
> 
> I have kind of an interesting situation. So my AF started last Wed the 21st (while I was still on BC), and continued until Sunday, with spotting on Monday (last day of BC). Yesterday there was nothing and now today, AF is here again! I'm so confused! I know what I had last week wasn't just breakthrough bleeding as it was pretty heavy. Am I really having two periods? Or do you think this may just be breakthrough bleeding? Ugh...I wish tomorrow was Friday so I could have my apt and see what's going on! I'm just so worried something will go wrong and we won't be able to start this cycle as planned.
> 
> Sorry I didn't do more personals. This thread moves so quickly!! I hope everyone else is doing well!

Lol thats funny you say that because kids are full germs!!! I think its just breakthrough bleeding. I wouldnt worry, and it sucks to have to wait and wait for US, bloodwork, etc its KILLLLLLER!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweet, they really are! I teach 7 year olds, and as much as I love them, they do not know how to cover their sneezes/coughs etc. The worst is when they sneeze directly into their hands, then reach out and grab my hand or arm! I'm amazed that I'm not sick more often. Don't get me wrong though, I absolutely LOVE my job! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, Wow 12 weeks is a long time, but I have heard other girls say they had to wait 12 weeks as well because of the dr's orders because they were having spotting or they were high risk etc. The only restriction my DR gave me on :sex: was to wait one week after the ER to have sex, and one day after the ET before we could have :sex: again. But there is a part of me that is feeling nervous about having :sex: just the same. My DR didn't give me any other restrictions so I think I might just try being gentle and as long as I don't have spotting or anything hopefully it will be okay. 

@Ash, Thanks for the info about how long u waited before having :sex: again and when I can do an HPT, I have been going back and forth trying to decide if I want to wait or start testing early. :wacko: I will be sure to do an update if I do break down and test early. I am struggling to fight my POAS addiction right now big time. LOL. :blush::haha:

@Hockey, my DH would be happy if I hooked him up with a BJ as well.. LOL.. :blush::haha: I think we will give it a go and just try to be gentle and not go crazy, if I do get any spotting than I will stop right away though.


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> It was Nov 12th. Embryo was a 6 day embryo. I thought I was 18dpo today but the clinic told me I was 17dpo (guess they are saying the embryo was a 5-dayer but it was transferred on the 6th day) and said I'm due Aug 4 (I just finished listening to the message lol. Once I heard the beta I was like WHOA!)
> 
> thats weird cause I knew your ET was before min But according to my RE and the websites im Due Aug 1
> 
> https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination
> 
> Like that one doesnt have a 6 day transfer but it wouldnt make it longer. Hmmm Its crazy how every RE is differentClick to expand...


CRAP. I accidentally said nov 12 but it was nov 16th.


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> sweet: when was your ER/ET?
> 
> Nov 13Click to expand...

Makes sense now that I remembered the right date lol. You are aug 1 and I am aug 4. ET was nov 16 :) Geesh. Dont know where I got the 12th from :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> sweet: when was your ER/ET?
> 
> Nov 13Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense now that I remembered the right date lol. You are aug 1 and I am aug 4. ET was nov 16 :) Geesh. Dont know where I got the 12th from :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

LOL that makes a lot more sense lol..... Its the hcg making your mind like that lol


----------



## MoBaby

HEHE. I hope not b/c then I am in a lot of trouble!!


----------



## Mells54

michelle01 said:


> Mells - Have you tested at all or just waiting till Friday? I feel for all your girls having to do the PIO injections!! Good luck Friday ;)

I'm just waiting until Friday. Actually I don't plan on buying any tests until Thursday night to avoid temptation.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Mells!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, good idea just be gentle. As far as testing I would wait until 5dp5dt.


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone for posting and hoping that I feel better! It seems to have worked, I didn't have a headache today, and while I was super tired this morning, I feel almost normal now :thumbup:

I can't wait until I have more to post about! Still waiting for my second U/S on Friday, and I bet things will start to move more quickly then.

How many days did you all stim for? They only ordered me 10 days of stims, which will last me until next Wednesday. Did you stim for more or less than 10 days? I am worried because my last cycles I have not O'd before days 15-17 and I don't know what is really normal?

Mo- that is a giant leap in your BETA!!! I bet its twins (identical). Did you do assisted hatching? I have heard that with AH, there is a greater chance of identical twins.

Sweet - when is your next BETA? I think you said Friday? Can't wait to here what it is!!!

Ash - so glad you are sticking around and helping us out when we have questions!

Every one else.. :hug: and so glad you are here and doing well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - yeah I don't mind sticking around I've just had nothing going on at all so I've been sort of MIA but I am looking out for all of you! Cheering you guys on AND following your pregnancies!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - yeah I don't mind sticking around I've just had nothing going on at all so I've been sort of MIA but I am looking out for all of you! Cheering you guys on AND following your pregnancies!

Well we thank you! Hopefully you will have things to talk about soon!! When is your discussion with your RE?


----------



## MoBaby

Nope no AH but my little embie was hatching a little when transferred :) 2 would be nice but not counting on it. 

I stimmed for 10 days all 3 cycles.


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Ever!

Mo awesome beta! 

Cali yes I do a HPT on Friday. Depending how it goes I can walk into the clinic here and do a blood test.

Ash glad to see you are sticking around


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali- I used to not O until around CD 17, even on clomid. But for IVF #1, I only stimmed for 9 days.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - I go in 5 days ... I'm counting it as 4 since it's so close to tomorrow already :) It's monday at 12.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - I go in 5 days ... I'm counting it as 4 since it's so close to tomorrow already :) It's monday at 12.

YAY! Not too far away now, I hope your FS/RE has some information for you and can recommend what to do next!! :hug:


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Sweet - teeth started hurting me a couple days ago. I remember my mom saying that her teeth would hurt when she was pregnant. You'll get the symptoms soon. My real symptoms didn't start until around week 5 or 6 I think. The cramps I had before that were from the progesterone suppositories.
> 
> Cali - it really is! It was a very special moment the first time I saw and heard it. I had tears of joy.
> 
> Whisper - you read my previous post?

Hey Want - Yeah - I don't think I'll get to do a 12 week as my OB wants to do a 10 week u/s. Maybe, but I doubt it. I bet it would be hard to schedule around Christmas though. I know my OB's office is like, totally closed for over a week at that time. GL getting your next u/s done!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- that's exciting! I hope you get to start right away


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Sweet - teeth started hurting me a couple days ago. I remember my mom saying that her teeth would hurt when she was pregnant. You'll get the symptoms soon. My real symptoms didn't start until around week 5 or 6 I think. The cramps I had before that were from the progesterone suppositories.
> 
> Cali - it really is! It was a very special moment the first time I saw and heard it. I had tears of joy.
> 
> Whisper - you read my previous post?
> 
> Hey Want - Yeah - I don't think I'll get to do a 12 week as my OB wants to do a 10 week u/s. Maybe, but I doubt it. I bet it would be hard to schedule around Christmas though. I know my OB's office is like, totally closed for over a week at that time. GL getting your next u/s done!Click to expand...

Really, I think it is required to have a 12week NT scan done. That's what I understood from my doc. We asked about scheduling a week before or after and they said it has to be done on week 12. You may want to ask your OB to make sure. NT scan is not just an ultrasound. It takes like an hour for the scan and then after the scan you have to consult with OB.

They said somehow it will get done even though it is not scheduled yet. Gonna see if the high risk doc they refered me too(because of my age) can do it. If not they will just schedule me and have to have someone there that can do it.


----------



## want2conceive

Mobaby - Awesome increase! :dust:

Everhopeful - Welcome aboard. 

Lotus - Drink Decaf coffee or drink almost a full cup of milk with only an inch of coffee mixed. That amount is ok.

Wanna - Just like Happy's doc, my doc said no :sex: after ET for 3months for us.

Mells - Good Luck Friday girl! :dust:


----------



## Em260

Mo - omg amazing increase!! Maybe you have identical twins? :happydance:

Ever - welcome and good luck to you!

Want - thanks, I will try the milk with coffee thing. I think I just need to wean myself off caffeine instead of quitting cold turkey. 

JDH - I hope you get your beta results soon! 

Mells - good luck tomorrow! Fx for you!

Wanna - my RE says to wait until after beta and then longer depending on if you're high risk or not. 

Ali - glad you're feeling better! Last cycle cycle I stimmed for 8 days. On natural cycles I used to O around day 16. 

Ash - good luck at your appointment next week! 

AFM - I'm off to get my ultrasound and blood work. I feel like things are growing/stretching so fx that they are!


----------



## wannabeprego

(Will do personals shortly I promise :winkwink:) So I broke down and tested today with my IC's and of course I got second lines. Do you girls think that a 10,000 HCG trigger shot would stay in your system 10 days past trigger, because day 10 is today for me. Here is alink to my journal if anyone wants to take a peek at my IC's.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...-embryo-pictures-p-111-hpts-pg-114-a-114.html

Thanks for the advice about whether to have :sex: or not, it sounds like the majority of yur DR's are saying it is a no no for 12 weeks... That makes me nervous so I think I will pump the brakes on :sex: for a while. DH & me had :sex: lastnight and everything seemed okay, but now I am getting really paranoid so I might play it safe and wait to see what my betas are when I get my blood work done Wednesday....:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

@ALi, I did 9 days of Stims for my 1st IVF cycle. My DR's office told me the average would be about 8 to 10 days of stims depending on how your body responds to the meds. 

@Ash, Good luck with your upcoming DR appointment!! :thumbup: I hope you and your DR can come up with a great plan to make your next IVF cycle a success!! :dust::dust:


----------



## JDH1982

Blood levels have gone down to 1207 - so they've halved in 2 days :cry:
I'm gutted. I guess on some level I knew, as bleeding is never a good sign.

So this is MC number 6 and I have a lot of thinking to do. I wonder if it's time to give up and pursue adoption, but i'll let this news sink in first.

I'm definitely going to take a break with the whole TTC and I don't think i'll do IVF again. It may be time to let nature take its course and just see what happens.

there is no more medication that I could take other than what i've just been on so I do worry that I can't carry to full term. Only time will tell I guess. But this type of heartache is just to much to bear.

I wish you all the best luck in the world that everything works out for you. But I need a break from BnB as well.

I may be watching in the wings, :hugs: to you all, you've been amazing and so supportive. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

JDH, I'm so, so sorry this is happening to you. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jdh- I'm so sorry to hear that but don't give up just yet I have seen people's betas go down then back up. I couldn't imagine though.... It's tough


----------



## FirstTry

JDH: I am so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- how have you been?


----------



## MoBaby

Jdh I'm really sorry!! If you do ivf again maybe you can do pgd b/c a lot of the time with repeated mc it's a chromosomal thing so then you could transfer a normal embryo or two for the best shot?i feel terrible for you and I'm am soo sorry again :(


----------



## Mells54

Oh JDH I'm so sorry. It's such a difficult decision whether to try again or not. I hope the best for you. We have explored the adoption route as well. We are just waiting for our family to expand in some way. You're in my prayers.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- how have you been?

Hi Sweet. I'm doing well. Third beta is today. I've been feeling like I'm still pregnant, so I'm a bit overconfident. I hope the test results are good :thumbup:

How are you? It sounds like everything is gong well.


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH, I am so very sorry!!! My heart breaks for you hun!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/jeanniebean_2/7477hugs.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

JDH - I understand your needing time away from BnB but ill be thinking of you and huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

JDH - I am so sorry :hug: Life is so unfair and you definitely don't deserve this heartache. 

Hi Ash :hi: Hope you get to start again soon ;)

Welcome ever :)

Mells - You have a lot of self-control to not test early ;) Good luck tomorrow and I hope you get your second line!!!

Wanna - I looked at your journal, there is definitely a faint line there, but I think you need to keep testing to see if it gets darker to be certain its a BFP ;) And I was also told no sex or anything until beta! And even after that, I would be too nervous ;)


----------



## Em260

JDH - I'm so sorry!! :hugs: This is so unfair :(


----------



## alicatt

JDH - so sorry about your MC big :hug:!

First - GL with your next beta today, I hope its good! You'll have to tell us what it is :thumbup:

AFM - Woke up feeling like someone had bonked me on the head! Part of my head really hurts, but only that area. So odd. :shrug: Just got the call from the Dr's office confirming my appt tomorrow 8:30 for acupuncture and 9:15 for U/S and bloodwork :happydance: Thanks for your responses, I still had to stim for 15 days last time, and it was so annoying. Even the Dr was puzzled. I kept growing new follicles but none of them would grow! I ended up with 30+ follicles and only 15 eggs after 15 days or something crazy like that. This time we are starting with the lupron and I'm taking supplements to aid in fertility so hopefully these things combined with my improved diet will make me stim faster! Get this show on the road :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

JDH - so sorry to hear Hun! I hope your beta starts going up again. My thoughts & prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

First - Good Luck today! :dust:


----------



## Em260

Just got back from my ultrasound and my follicles are growing but a little slower this time so my retrieval might not be until Monday or Tuesday. I hope it's Tuesday because then my RE will do the retrieval. Each of the REs has a day of the week where they do all of the monitoring, retrievals and transfers. All of the REs are good but I like mine the best :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> First- how have you been?
> 
> Hi Sweet. I'm doing well. Third beta is today. I've been feeling like I'm still pregnant, so I'm a bit overconfident. I hope the test results are good :thumbup:
> 
> How are you? It sounds like everything is gong well.Click to expand...

Yay! I can't wait to hear the results. I hve another tom. I however still have no symptoms. I am 5 weeks today


----------



## want2conceive

Em - Good Luck on Monday or Tuesday! :dust:

Sweet - you should start feeling some symptoms by next week, but by then you will have already done your ultrasound right?


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> JDH - so sorry about your MC big :hug:!
> 
> First - GL with your next beta today, I hope its good! You'll have to tell us what it is :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Woke up feeling like someone had bonked me on the head! Part of my head really hurts, but only that area. So odd. :shrug: Just got the call from the Dr's office confirming my appt tomorrow 8:30 for acupuncture and 9:15 for U/S and bloodwork :happydance: Thanks for your responses, I still had to stim for 15 days last time, and it was so annoying. Even the Dr was puzzled. I kept growing new follicles but none of them would grow! I ended up with 30+ follicles and only 15 eggs after 15 days or something crazy like that. This time we are starting with the lupron and I'm taking supplements to aid in fertility so hopefully these things combined with my improved diet will make me stim faster! Get this show on the road :thumbup:

Good luck with stims!!! :flower: i hope the changes you are making this cycle help and that yu don't have to do stims the full 15 days again!!:thumbup:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/c37d19b7.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound and my follicles are growing but a little slower this time so my retrieval might not be until Monday or Tuesday. I hope it's Tuesday because then my RE will do the retrieval. Each of the REs has a day of the week where they do all of the monitoring, retrievals and transfers that day. All of the REs are good but I like mine the best :)

Good luck with your ER!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!!! :thumbup:

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff6/jjoseasuncionbb/Amistad/0_good_luck_clover_bear.gif


----------



## holdontohope

JDH I am so so sorry :hugs: :hug:


----------



## michelle01

Ali - My first 2 cycles I stimmed 11 days each, this last one I stimmed for 12. I had around 25 follicles this time, but got 12 eggs and I also did acu this cycle only. This was the most follicles I had ever had and the most eggs retrieved. Hopefully you won't have to stim 15 days again; I know towards the end it becomes so uncomfortable.

First - Good luck ;)


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> JDH - so sorry about your MC big :hug:!
> 
> First - GL with your next beta today, I hope its good! You'll have to tell us what it is :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Woke up feeling like someone had bonked me on the head! Part of my head really hurts, but only that area. So odd. :shrug: Just got the call from the Dr's office confirming my appt tomorrow 8:30 for acupuncture and 9:15 for U/S and bloodwork :happydance: Thanks for your responses, I still had to stim for 15 days last time, and it was so annoying. Even the Dr was puzzled. I kept growing new follicles but none of them would grow! I ended up with 30+ follicles and only 15 eggs after 15 days or something crazy like that. This time we are starting with the lupron and I'm taking supplements to aid in fertility so hopefully these things combined with my improved diet will make me stim faster! Get this show on the road :thumbup:

Sorry about your head!! :hugs:
My ER is est for Dec 9th or within the next 2 days... So I think there plan is for me to stim for 10-12 days :shrug: Maybe that's another reason why my med dose is so low. Another question I am going to ask when I talk to the nurse today:thumbup: We could be having our ER on the same days :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## Em260

First - good luck today! 

Ali - hopefully the changes they made to your meds will help so you don't have to stim as long this time. That is weird about your head hurting in one spot. Maybe you hit yourself in your sleep?


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Ali - My first 2 cycles I stimmed 11 days each, this last one I stimmed for 12. I had around 25 follicles this time, but got 12 eggs and I also did acu this cycle only. This was the most follicles I had ever had and the most eggs retrieved. Hopefully you won't have to stim 15 days again; I know towards the end it becomes so uncomfortable.
> 
> First - Good luck ;)

It totally does! I had OHSS last time, my E2 was over 5000. It went from 3000 to 5000 overnight too. How crazy is that? The Dr had already given me the orders to trigger that night, but then when I saw the E2 result I was like.. no wonder I feel horrible! 

Did anyone else have albumin during their ER to help keep OHSS symptoms to a minimum? They think I'll need it again this time too.


----------



## michelle01

ali - WOW, 3000 to 5000, that is a huge jump! I think when I triggered mine was just over 3000 and that was the highest it ever was with any cycle! My first cycle when I triggered I think it was 1675 or something like that and I cannot remember my second one now. Hopefully you won't have to worry about OHSS this cycle!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> First - good luck today!
> 
> Ali - hopefully the changes they made to your meds will help so you don't have to stim as long this time. That is weird about your head hurting in one spot. Maybe you hit yourself in your sleep?

Maybe my 2 dogs tag teamed me and pounced on my head! :rofl: It is in the back of the head. Kind of where you get a kink in your neck, I think that is really what it is. But it is more of a headache then a kink. Very strange!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, on my last day of stims, which was day 9 my estraidol was at 5,303 and 2 days before that it was 1,888. I didn't get prescribed the albumin for OHSS though. I did end up getting prescribed Lovenox injections for 10 days though and those a are a blood thinner to prevent blood clots which can occur when your estrogen is really high I guess. The injections for the Lovenox are ruff though, i am all bruised up from the injections, i have red dots from them as well on my belly and they burn when you inject them. :wacko: In my opinion they are worse than any of my stims medications were, even when I was doing 3 injections a day they didn't leave all of the marks and stuff like the lovenox does.


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> @Ali, on my last day of stims, which was day 9 my estraidol was at 5,303 and 2 days before that it was 1,888. I didn't get prescribed the albumin for OHSS though. I did end up getting prescribed Lovenox injections for 10 days though and those a are a blood thinner to prevent blood clots which can occur when your estrogen is really high I guess. The injections for the Lovenox are ruff though, i am all bruised up from the injections, i have red dots from them as well on my belly and they burn when you inject them. :wacko: In my opinion they are worse than any of my stims medications were, even when I was doing 3 injections a day they didn't leave all of the marks and stuff like the lovenox does.

Yikes, I think I'll stick with the albumin!! They did an infusion during my ER, and the anesthesiologist administered it while I was out! Only issue is that I woke up in the middle of my ER. Did I tell you ladies that? It was really freaky. I remember waking up and saying.. ouch that hurts! The Dr was yelling at me to stop talking. All the while I'm thinking, well then stop hurting me! Then I was out again. :dohh: I think they were trying to keep me barely sedated because most time I wake up with a monster headache and its from too much of the meds, so I had asked them to go lightly. Not that lightly though! LOL. So I have a feeling I will have the same issue this time around. I didn't realize that having a high E2 could cause blood clots! Good to know.


----------



## holdontohope

ChaseThisLite said:


> My surrogate is in FL - I live nearby in the Bahamas. Getting there is not hard, but the flight does cost a certain something and I need to watch my pennies. We have already agreed that I'll be there in the delivery room - I'll just be up by her head and there will be a privacy screen. I don't feel the need to watch that actual moment when the baby pops out as it were (nor the urge to videotape it, either) and it would just seem a bit much to ask to stare at her private parts when it happens. I think she'd let me if I wanted to, but I think she's equally comfortable with me by her head.
> 
> My surrogate is not my egg donor - there are all sorts of legal complications if you go that route. Basically, then the surrogate has as many (if not more) rights to the baby than you do, because it's 'hers' as well as mine. By using a separate egg donor, the donor has no rights and nor does the surrogate. I have no desire to be the subject of a Lifetime movie of the week depicted by some character actor struggling in court to regain the rights to my own child. :) Of course, I have no expectations that such a thing would happen and I've very comfortable with my surrogate, but it does seem for the best.
> 
> Picking an egg donor is a very strange experience - I guess those who have picked out sperm donors can relate. You are literally picking someone out of a catalog. I had a large number to choose from, so that enables you to be 'choosy' but it also made me feel extremely judgmental - rejecting people for any flaw that I felt I didn't care for. For me, I was looking for the following:
> 1. No history of mental illness in the family
> 2. Dark hair and not very pale skin (skin cancer runs in my family)
> 3. Parents and grandparents who were long-lived
> 4. People who described themselves as even-tempered. You would be surprised how many people put on their egg donor write-ups 'I have a fiery Italian temper'. I'm like, no, I don't want a child with a fiery Italian temper, thanks!
> Of course, it's all something of a crapshoot - children do not automatically look like their parents or inherit their temperament, but since I was choosing, I did my best to stack the deck. I also limited it to people with green eyes - not because I'll be crushed if I get a boy without green eyes, but that was an easy way to weed out the black donors - I'm a white guy and while I was open to the idea of a Hispanic donor, I was not really interested in a mixed-race child.
> I also wanted a donor I felt was reasonably attractive to me - I think nature gives us attractions for a reason and I just didn't think it prudent to mate with someone I wouldn't be attracted to. That probably sounds rather boorish - I didn't fantasize about my donor or anything like that. I was also offered models who were donors, but cost twice as much. I certainly didn't think THAT was necessary - I'm a decent looking fellow, I think, but I'm not Adonis. The idea of paying twice as much for a smoking hot egg donor just seemed really wasteful and self-indulgent.
> Picking a surrogate was both easier and harder - you are really only concerned with their health but more importantly, you have to have a feeling of trust and comfort that goes both ways. I did actually use a black surrogate on one of my attempts that did not work out, though the one I am using now is white.
> Anyway, going home to talk my doggie. Thanks for letting me ramble!

I think you made the best choice by not having your surrogate be your egg donor also:thumbup: That sounds WAY too confusing for both sides.. But I know there are people that do it that way. 

It is so funny that you, Ali and I all chose/ended up with donors that had green eyes :winkwink: I guess I was a bit 'choosy' also when it came to picking a sperm donor.. I think since I had to look for 2 months, I became more choosy as I the time pasted. But mine mainly revolved around:

-donor who donated AFTER 2009.. The laws for what a sperm donor has to be tested for medically, increased after 2009. I am 23, so someone close to my age (donor is 25 years old:thumbup:)
-medical history (most important out of everything) 
-ethnicity.. I am mainly German, Swedish with a tiny bit of Indian. I have olive skin color, was hoping to find the same (and did:thumbup:)
-personality, I wanted someone semi opposite of me because I am quite shy and reserved.
-the reason for donating was another big one for me 
-Degree, BA or MA 
-Eye color wasn't important to me, I have light brown eyes and in my family there is blue and hazel also.. Now that I have chosen a donor though, I am SO happy that he has these beautiful green eyes :haha: 
-Height was something that was important to me. I am only 5'6 (that is normal for females in my family) but all the men are over 6'3.. Plus that is what I am attracted too! 
-sports, athletic (sports are VERY big in my family)

I did see childhood pictures of my donor and that was enough for me :thumbup:. I decided I didn't want to see adult pictures because that felt too personal for me. I chose a donor in the same state that I live in, so I didn't want the "looking" over my shoulder feeling.. I did choose a willing to be know donor, so when my child is 18 they will have the option of meeting there biological father. I felt that should be their decision to make, not mine. 

Hopefully we all have good news by Christmas!!!! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - I'm not sure what albium is but my doctor put me on dostinex (I'm already on it for elevated prolactin that I'm supposed to take once every 2 weeks to keep in under control) but he put me on it for 7 days every day ... it helps with OHSS ...


----------



## holdontohope

I hope everyone has a great Thursday!! :happydance: 

I felt much better when I woke up this morning! So glad because I have a ton to do today! Will catch up with you girls later :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - I'm not sure what albium is but my doctor put me on dostinex (I'm already on it for elevated prolactin that I'm supposed to take once every 2 weeks to keep in under control) but he put me on it for 7 days every day ... it helps with OHSS ...

Just wanted to say :hi: real quick!!! Miss seeing you on here :hugs: Hope your appt goes well with the FS on Monday!!!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - I'm not sure what albium is but my doctor put me on dostinex (I'm already on it for elevated prolactin that I'm supposed to take once every 2 weeks to keep in under control) but he put me on it for 7 days every day ... it helps with OHSS ...

Interesting all these different options! I remember from about 1 day before ER til about a week after I just felt horrible. Tired, and bloated and uncomfortable. I did find it hard to breathe a little, but not horribly so. If I sat up it wasn't that bad, and I was monitoring my weight and it peaked and was slowly going down so I knew that I was getting better. That helped a lot! Knowing it was improving. However I have heard that if you have mild OHSS that if you do start getting worse it is because you are pregnant! Apparently the HCG shot and then the HCG rise from implantation is what makes OHSS worse.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I've heard all of that too. I pretty much felt just the way you described but my discomfort only started after the ER. I was totally fine before that. When the nurse called and told me that I had to go on dostinex the day before ER because my E2 was above 5000 she asked me how I was feeling and I'm like ... I'm GREAT! :haha: She was shocked. But yeah, it was really uncomfortable and I monitored my weight also to make sure that I wasn't gaining anything and I wasn't so I didn't think it was necessary to make a big deal and call the doctor, etc. etc.


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Hold - I was surprised that the RE didn't want to see me for 5 days because my last cycle I went in on day 4. That's good that you can go in if you feel like things are changing. What are you planning on baking this week?
> 
> I was surprised by how long too! I thought maybe he would want to see me 3 days max.. Since this is my first IVF cycle and I am younger.. Thought he would want to see me every couple of days :wacko:
> 
> Well... You never know what I will end up with when I start baking! :haha: Banana bread for sure! Then I want to try out some new gluten free chex mix recipes. I am sure I will end up making something not so healthy also :blush: Maybe some chocolate peanut butter cupcakes or peppermint chocolate cupcakes..
> 
> I need to put some chicken in the crock pot so I have some protein to eat also. Maybe I will make some chicken tortilla soup since its raining here. Home made mac and cheese sounds yummy too!! I am hungry at the moment :blush: But not for all that together! lolClick to expand...

Hold - sorry this got buried in the pages of posts and I just saw it! Yumm you can send some of that banana bread my way!! Home made mac and cheese sounds so good too. I was eating so healthy for my last cycle but this time around I've been craving carbs like crazy. I've had mashed potatoes and gravy every day since Thanksgiving oops haha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

hold - thanks! I've missed you all too but it has been very quiet on my end, nothing to report so I've really just been stalking. I see you started your menopur! You're almost at ER! Are you getting really excited now?! Oh and home made mac and cheese .. yum! I love mac and cheese!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Em260 said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound and my follicles are growing but a little slower this time so my retrieval might not be until Monday or Tuesday. I hope it's Tuesday because then my RE will do the retrieval. Each of the REs has a day of the week where they do all of the monitoring, retrievals and transfers. All of the REs are good but I like mine the best :)

Em, good luck next week. I hope you get lots of follies.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> First- how have you been?
> 
> Hi Sweet. I'm doing well. Third beta is today. I've been feeling like I'm still pregnant, so I'm a bit overconfident. I hope the test results are good :thumbup:
> 
> How are you? It sounds like everything is gong well.Click to expand...

Good luck today!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ali, I did 8 days of meds because I have PCOS so I responded really well to the medications. I hope your headache goes away. Meds tend to make you so tired. 

Wanna, I hope those lines keep getting darker and darker. I've read it takes 10-14 days to leave your system but who knows. I never tested out mine. Gl!


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> First- how have you been?
> 
> Hi Sweet. I'm doing well. Third beta is today. I've been feeling like I'm still pregnant, so I'm a bit overconfident. I hope the test results are good :thumbup:
> 
> How are you? It sounds like everything is gong well.Click to expand...

Good luck today!! I hope your numbers go up and that you have great betas!!! Keep us posted!!! :thumbup:

https://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad302/ndt298/GIF%20collection/good-luck-5.gif


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Em - Good Luck on Monday or Tuesday! :dust:
> 
> Sweet - you should start feeling some symptoms by next week, but by then you will have already done your ultrasound right?

My next beta is tom and my ultrasound is dec13. Anxiously waiting I want to see a heartbeat


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Em - Good Luck on Monday or Tuesday! :dust:
> 
> Sweet - you should start feeling some symptoms by next week, but by then you will have already done your ultrasound right?
> 
> My next beta is tom and my ultrasound is dec13. Anxiously waiting I want to see a heartbeatClick to expand...

Can't wait to see your results tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

Ali - your headache or kink sounds to me like it might be stress. Take a day for you girl with no worries and do something you like to do to relax. Go get your nails done or something like that to help you get your mind relaxed.


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Em - Good Luck on Monday or Tuesday! :dust:
> 
> Sweet - you should start feeling some symptoms by next week, but by then you will have already done your ultrasound right?
> 
> My next beta is tom and my ultrasound is dec13. Anxiously waiting I want to see a heartbeatClick to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see your results tomorrow! :dust:Click to expand...

Me too I always am afraid it's going to drop. But as much a we have all been through its kinda hard to believe it when it does happen


----------



## holdontohope

Just wanted to update real quick that I spoke with my FS and he said if I am already feeling some pain in my ovaries on only day 3 of stimming... He thinks I am going to be ready earlier! Like possibly middle of next week!! :wacko: Both exciting and scary!! Maybe I will only be stimming for 7-8 days! 

He want's me to come in on Sunday for an u/s and blood work :happydance: Unless I start to feel worse.. Then he wants to see me tomorrow/sat. That really made things feel soooo real to me! Better get up and try and finish everything I need to today! AGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay hold! That is so exciting!


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - So very sorry. :hugs: Praying your broken heart will find healing with time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Sweet - teeth started hurting me a couple days ago. I remember my mom saying that her teeth would hurt when she was pregnant. You'll get the symptoms soon. My real symptoms didn't start until around week 5 or 6 I think. The cramps I had before that were from the progesterone suppositories.
> 
> Cali - it really is! It was a very special moment the first time I saw and heard it. I had tears of joy.
> 
> Whisper - you read my previous post?
> 
> Hey Want - Yeah - I don't think I'll get to do a 12 week as my OB wants to do a 10 week u/s. Maybe, but I doubt it. I bet it would be hard to schedule around Christmas though. I know my OB's office is like, totally closed for over a week at that time. GL getting your next u/s done!Click to expand...
> 
> Really, I think it is required to have a 12week NT scan done. That's what I understood from my doc. We asked about scheduling a week before or after and they said it has to be done on week 12. You may want to ask your OB to make sure. NT scan is not just an ultrasound. It takes like an hour for the scan and then after the scan you have to consult with OB.
> 
> They said somehow it will get done even though it is not scheduled yet. Gonna see if the high risk doc they refered me too(because of my age) can do it. If not they will just schedule me and have to have someone there that can do it.Click to expand...

Hmmm - well that is good to know! I guess I will find out about it when I go in on the 12th for my 10 week appointment. 12 weeks is right around Christmas isn't it? I guess my doc will let me know what to do. Some of this is so confusing!


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> (Will do personals shortly I promise :winkwink:) So I broke down and tested today with my IC's and of course I got second lines. Do you girls think that a 10,000 HCG trigger shot would stay in your system 10 days past trigger, because day 10 is today for me. Here is alink to my journal if anyone wants to take a peek at my IC's.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...-embryo-pictures-p-111-hpts-pg-114-a-114.html
> 
> Thanks for the advice about whether to have :sex: or not, it sounds like the majority of yur DR's are saying it is a no no for 12 weeks... That makes me nervous so I think I will pump the brakes on :sex: for a while. DH & me had :sex: lastnight and everything seemed okay, but now I am getting really paranoid so I might play it safe and wait to see what my betas are when I get my blood work done Wednesday....:shrug:

Wanna - My doc only said no :sex: for five days after ET. So yeah....we haven't had any problems so far. :blush: Just sayin....:shrug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- that's exciting!! It will be here before you know it


----------



## Mells54

Had some brownish discharge (sorry TMI) this morning, usually a pre-cursor to AF. It doesn't look hopeful for testing tomorrow. :growlmad:

Well, we didn't have much hope that IUI would work so I goes I shouldn't be too disappointed. More to come...


----------



## michelle01

That is great hold; you will be in the 2ww soon ;)

Sorry Mells; it isn't over yet! Still keeping my FX'ed for you!


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Ali - your headache or kink sounds to me like it might be stress. Take a day for you girl with no worries and do something you like to do to relax. Go get your nails done or something like that to help you get your mind relaxed.

Want - I wish I could take a day, Sunday will be my day to laze around and do nothing. I work and the hours are crazy. Plus tomorrow we have our work Christmas party and then Saturday my Mom and I are going to get the tree and trim it. So I won't be able to totally relax until Saturday night or Sunday. I am going for a 1.5 hour massage tonight, that will help right? :happydance: Then acupuncture tomorrow morning before my appt to see the Dr for the U/S and blood work. Tomorrow will be day 5 of stims. It will be interesting to see how things are going down there. I do feel like my ovaries big and I'm feeling the bloat already, so hopefully I won't have to go 15 days like last time.


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to update real quick that I spoke with my FS and he said if I am already feeling some pain in my ovaries on only day 3 of stimming... He thinks I am going to be ready earlier! Like possibly middle of next week!! :wacko: Both exciting and scary!! Maybe I will only be stimming for 7-8 days!
> 
> He want's me to come in on Sunday for an u/s and blood work :happydance: Unless I start to feel worse.. Then he wants to see me tomorrow/sat. That really made things feel soooo real to me! Better get up and try and finish everything I need to today! AGH!!!!!!!!

WOW! YAY! I hope you see lots of nice follicles. I'm glad you are going in sooner, waiting until Tuesday sounded like far too long!


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to update real quick that I spoke with my FS and he said if I am already feeling some pain in my ovaries on only day 3 of stimming... He thinks I am going to be ready earlier! Like possibly middle of next week!! :wacko: Both exciting and scary!! Maybe I will only be stimming for 7-8 days!
> 
> He want's me to come in on Sunday for an u/s and blood work :happydance: Unless I start to feel worse.. Then he wants to see me tomorrow/sat. That really made things feel soooo real to me! Better get up and try and finish everything I need to today! AGH!!!!!!!!

Wow, that is great news Hold!!! You are young and in the fertility world that is a huge plus, so I am sure you are going to get a great response from the Stim meds and that you will get lots of healthy eggs!!!:happydance: Good luck to you!!! Your ER will be here before you know it!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Mells54 said:


> Had some brownish discharge (sorry TMI) this morning, usually a pre-cursor to AF. It doesn't look hopeful for testing tomorrow. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, we didn't have much hope that IUI would work so I goes I shouldn't be too disappointed. More to come...

I am so sorry that it looks like the :witch: is going to arrive. :hugs::hugs:Fingers crossed AF stays away!!! :af::af::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> (Will do personals shortly I promise :winkwink:) So I broke down and tested today with my IC's and of course I got second lines. Do you girls think that a 10,000 HCG trigger shot would stay in your system 10 days past trigger, because day 10 is today for me. Here is alink to my journal if anyone wants to take a peek at my IC's.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...-embryo-pictures-p-111-hpts-pg-114-a-114.html
> 
> Thanks for the advice about whether to have :sex: or not, it sounds like the majority of yur DR's are saying it is a no no for 12 weeks... That makes me nervous so I think I will pump the brakes on :sex: for a while. DH & me had :sex: lastnight and everything seemed okay, but now I am getting really paranoid so I might play it safe and wait to see what my betas are when I get my blood work done Wednesday....:shrug:
> 
> Wanna - My doc only said no :sex: for five days after ET. So yeah....we haven't had any problems so far. :blush: Just sayin....:shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.!!! I am glad to know that everything has been okay so far for you!!!! :winkwink:It is really interesting how different everyone's dr's are and how they all suggest different things to us. hmmm....:wacko:


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Had some brownish discharge (sorry TMI) this morning, usually a pre-cursor to AF. It doesn't look hopeful for testing tomorrow. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, we didn't have much hope that IUI would work so I goes I shouldn't be too disappointed. More to come...

Mells - you're not out yet! Fx for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells don't count yourself out yet! You never know


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- that does look like a good second line!! Check it tom and see if its darker. How many dpt are u?


----------



## FirstTry

I'm sorry I've not been able to respond to much. Been stressing over my beta, plus working long hours.

I just got the call...3rd beta = 181! :dance:

Yay!!!! We might actually have a :baby:. Next beta on Saturday.


----------



## michelle01

YAY First! Keep that beta rising ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- that does look like a good second line!! Check it tom and see if its darker. How many dpt are u?

Thanks for looking at my tests. :thumbup: I am 10 days past trigger and my 5 day embryo transfer of 3 embryos was early in the morning this past Monday 11/26... I was worried the line was from the trigger shot still... But I am going to contiune to test and time will tell what is going on because it will either get darker or lighter over the next several days. Wish me luck. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> I'm sorry I've not been able to respond to much. Been stressing over my beta, plus working long hours.
> 
> I just got the call...3rd beta = 181! :dance:
> 
> Yay!!!! We might actually have a :baby:. Next beta on Saturday.

Thats great news!!! I am so happy to hear that youe betas are contiuing to increase!!! Fingers crossed that the next beta is even higher!!! Good luck!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - thank you for the warm welcome,

I have taken my second shot of menopur tonight - hurts more than the Gonal F I took last time but no pain no gain!!! (hopefully)

Massive congrats to everyone who has had a positive pregnancy test... bring on more BFP's!!!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> I'm sorry I've not been able to respond to much. Been stressing over my beta, plus working long hours.
> 
> I just got the call...3rd beta = 181! :dance:
> 
> Yay!!!! We might actually have a :baby:. Next beta on Saturday.

Yay!!! That is such great news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> I'm sorry I've not been able to respond to much. Been stressing over my beta, plus working long hours.
> 
> I just got the call...3rd beta = 181! :dance:
> 
> Yay!!!! We might actually have a :baby:. Next beta on Saturday.

OMG im soooo excited!! Yay!!!!! When will they do an ultra sound?


----------



## holdontohope

Mells54 said:


> Had some brownish discharge (sorry TMI) this morning, usually a pre-cursor to AF. It doesn't look hopeful for testing tomorrow. :growlmad:
> 
> Well, we didn't have much hope that IUI would work so I goes I shouldn't be too disappointed. More to come...

I am sorry :hugs: Hoping for the best for you!!! :flower:


----------



## holdontohope

FirstTry said:


> I'm sorry I've not been able to respond to much. Been stressing over my beta, plus working long hours.
> 
> I just got the call...3rd beta = 181! :dance:
> 
> Yay!!!! We might actually have a :baby:. Next beta on Saturday.

YAY First!!!!! :baby::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- that does look like a good second line!! Check it tom and see if its darker. How many dpt are u?
> 
> Thanks for looking at my tests. :thumbup: I am 10 days past trigger and my 5 day embryo transfer of 3 embryos was early in the morning this past Monday 11/26... I was worried the line was from the trigger shot still... But I am going to contiune to test and time will tell what is going on because it will either get darker or lighter over the next several days. Wish me luck. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats exciting and its nerve racking I got my BFP 5dp5dt, and I thought it was my trigger but it kept getting dark, except two mornings it was a little lighter (i dont think my urine was as concentrated) so thats why I waited so long to believe it was my BFP, I am actually still in awe. I will feel TONS better when I see a heartbeart Dec 13......


----------



## holdontohope

Well... FS decided he wanted my estrogen checked STAT.. So I went to the lab about 11:30am. They said 2 hours to get the results... So I should hear from FS very soon:thumbup: I am praying its not too high! I don't know what FS would do if I had high estrogen on day 3 of stims :shrug: Praying for a good number!


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> Well... FS decided he wanted my estrogen checked STAT.. So I went to the lab about 11:30am. They said 2 hours to get the results... So I should hear from FS very soon:thumbup: I am praying its not too high! I don't know what FS would do if I had high estrogen on day 3 of stims :shrug: Praying for a good number!


Well I am glad he is being very cautious!! I hope its not too high either


----------



## Whisper82

Mells - Here's hoping that discharge means implantation bleeding! But if AF _does_ come, does that mean you will move on to your IVF cycle ASAP?

First - Wow! that is awesome that your beta keeps going up! FX there is a little bean in there for you! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

ever - Are you icing before your menopur injection? That really helped me! Did they give you an estimated ER date?

hold - That is good they are being cautious! Hope all is good ;)


----------



## tcmc

well for some really stupid reason i tested today even though its far too early since i am only 6dp2dt and of course got a negative:cry::cry:
DH doesnt know and i will be keeping it that way cos number 1 he would be really angry with me and number 2 he will be gutted:cry: 

Even though i know its too early and i may still have a chance and i did use the 3rd or 4th urine of the day to do it so that could have been too dilute i am now taking it that i am out and this hasnt worked for us. surprisingly i havent cried yet but i think thats cos im still foolishly holding on to that last little tiny strand of hope and also cos i dont want DH to know there is anything wrong.:cry::cry::cry:
i am truely gutted as if this really hasnt worked then DH and i will never have our own baby:cry::cry:


----------



## FirstTry

tcmc said:


> well for some really stupid reason i tested today even though its far too early since i am only 6dp2dt and of course got a negative:cry::cry:
> DH doesnt know and i will be keeping it that way cos number 1 he would be really angry with me and number 2 he will be gutted:cry:
> 
> Even though i know its too early and i may still have a chance and i did use the 3rd or 4th urine of the day to do it so that could have been too dilute i am now taking it that i am out and this hasnt worked for us. surprisingly i havent cried yet but i think thats cos im still foolishly holding on to that last little tiny strand of hope and also cos i dont want DH to know there is anything wrong.:cry::cry::cry:
> i am truely gutted as if this really hasnt worked then DH and i will never have our own baby:cry::cry:

Relax. It's too early and you didn't even use FMU. Patience grasshopper :hugs:


----------



## Em260

tcmc - I think it's way too early! At least you know your trigger is out of your system so when you test again and get a bfp you'll know it's real.


----------



## michelle01

tcmc - I agree with the other girls; it is too early! And if you do test again, you will know definitely it is a true BFP!!! Hold out for a couple more days and test again. If you look at the information below, and consider the 5 days past a 3 day transfer, equivelent to where you are in the process, a test won't detect anything yet!!! Stay positive, stress is not good at this point if you can avoid it!!!


Here is what the website said....

_Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt). _

3-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development 
One The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 
Two The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 
Three The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
* Five The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation * 
Six Implantation continues 
Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## MoBaby

Tcmc : way to early. Wait a few days :)

Hold: I hope e2 is not too high already!!


----------



## tcmc

thank you all so much i wasnt even going to admit on here that i had tested yet but i started to feel like i was losing it and today more than ever all i seemed to see were babies and pregnant women i actually bumped right into a girl in the shop who was heavily pregnant it was all i could do not to burts into tears :cry: hopefully her luck rubbed off on me:shrug:

Michelle- thank you so muc for posting that timeline it has definately made me a little more at ease so really when ya look at that i am in fact only at day 5 no chance of anything but a negative result since there is no hcg present yet:hugs::hugs:

Thank you ladies:hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First :happydance: so excited for you!

Hold, I hope the number is not too high.

tcmc it's too early don't give up yet!

Mells as long as its brown then it's fine. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ever, good luck with Stims!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs. :dust::dust:

@Sweetness 5 days past 5 day transfer will be Saturday for me, so hopefully my lines will contiune to get darker the same way yours did. I just did a few IC's with afternoon urine and I think that the line looked a little darker, so time will tell. Wish me luck!! :winkwink:

@Hold, Fingers crossed that your estrogen level isn't too high!! Good luck!!

@TCMC, I agree with the other girls that it is too early to test so please don't give up hope yet.:hugs::hugs: Good luck and sticky baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

:hug: tcmc! I know it's hard not to test early and let it get to you. I'm glad Michelle posted the chart to show you that it's WAY too early. I'm looking forward to your BFP soon!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

tcmc, I understand why you wanted to test so early, but don't let the results bother you. Way too early for anything to show up as the others have said. I am going to try hard to resist the urge to have my surrogate test during this 2ww - I don't want to put either of us through it. I tried focusing on other things today and mostly succeeded, but of course, it's only the first full day of the wait. This weekend is going to be tough, I suspect.


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> tcmc, I understand why you wanted to test so early, but don't let the results bother you. Way too early for anything to show up as the others have said. I am going to try hard to resist the urge to have my surrogate test during this 2ww - I don't want to put either of us through it. I tried focusing on other things today and mostly succeeded, but of course, it's only the first full day of the wait. This weekend is going to be tough, I suspect.

I found that this article helped me during my last IVF 2WW:
https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

At least you then have some idea of when you could test, and maybe see a positive. In your case they probably transferred a 5dt (blastocyst) I'm assuming, but I guess it could have been a 3dt. Do you know which one it was? 

I go in tomorrow for my first look at my follicles to see how they are growing and how many are brewing. Hopefully the egg retrieval will be late next week, then transfer 3 days later. Here is to getting a :bfp: for Christmas!!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt, it was a 5dt. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mells54

Whisper82 said:


> Mells - Here's hoping that discharge means implantation bleeding! But if AF _does_ come, does that mean you will move on to your IVF cycle ASAP?
> 
> First - Wow! that is awesome that your beta keeps going up! FX there is a little bean in there for you! :happydance:

I should be able to start relatively soon after this. I was on track for IVF and only changed to IUI because me E2 dropped right before retrieval. Doc didn't think that was a good compiled with my age, and that I was a slow responder. We specifically asked if we did IUI and it wasn't successful would it delay an IVF and he said no. This time he wants to do a different protocol, and he mentioned Lupron. Once AF shows Ill call and see when we can start. 

Maybe we can start a Dec-Jan IVF thread????


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks for all the support today girls!!! :hugs: 

Nurse said everything looks great with my blood work:happydance: FS for sure want's to see me on Sunday, and sooner if I feel too much pain.

I was so relieved that everything was good that I forgot to ask for the number :dohh: Will call back tomorrow and find out what it was! I don't even know what is considered "normal" for estrogen on day 3 of stimming.. So I wouldn't really know what the number meant! But I am sure one of you girls could help me out and explain :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mells, hopefully you're not out yet! 

Ali- I hope you have lots of great follies growing!

As for me, this cold I have is kicking my butt! I'm trying to load up on the cold medicine now because I'm pretty sure once stims start, I'm not allowed to have anything. AF continues to be a pain in the butt as well! Hopefully she's being this way because she's about to go on a 10 month vacation! And I happen to have a horrible case of dry eye. Not sure if it's from the cold, or other reasons. I did read that hormonal changes can cause it, and lord knows I'm probably going through a ton of those! Lol

Got my fingers crossed everything looks ok tomorrow on my baseline and I can start stims tomorrow night!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Mells, hopefully you're not out yet!
> 
> Ali- I hope you have lots of great follies growing!
> 
> As for me, this cold I have is kicking my butt! I'm trying to load up on the cold medicine now because I'm pretty sure once stims start, I'm not allowed to have anything. AF continues to be a pain in the butt as well! Hopefully she's being this way because she's about to go on a 10 month vacation! And I happen to have a horrible case of dry eye. Not sure if it's from the cold, or other reasons. I did read that hormonal changes can cause it, and lord knows I'm probably going through a ton of those! Lol
> 
> Got my fingers crossed everything looks ok tomorrow on my baseline and I can start stims tomorrow night!

Good luck tomorrow on your scans sorry you don't feel good :(


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - Yay! Your on your way! :dust:


Sweet - I know what you mean, but sooner or later your going to have to come to terms that your pregnant. lol


Whisper - Yeah, some of it is confusing. I didn't know what an NT scan was either until they told me it's my 12week scan. 


Mells - Hoping it was just some spotting which is common. Don't give up on this cycle yet girl! :dust:


Alicatt - You need to do what's best for you and your cycle right now. Forget everything else girl. Focus on taking care of YOU!


First - Woohoo! Awesome beta number girl! Hoping for a big jump for your next one!


Wanna - When is your 1st beta?


Michelle - How is everything going?


Ever - Ice down the injection spot for a minute with an ice pack. It will help.


Lucie - I hope you feel better girl! Take your vitamins!


Tcmc - It's way too early and wouldn't show up on that test. Wait until it's time girl(I know, easier said then done).


----------



## Em260

Mells - hopefully you won't need to move to IVF but if you do it's great that you can start right away.

Hold - great news about your blood work! It's really good that your FS is being so proactive :)

Lucie - good luck today! Hope you feel better soon. 

Ali - good luck at your appointment today! 

AFM - I'm off to get another ultrasound and blood work. Fx I've had lots of growth since yesterday!


----------



## Em260

Just got back from my ultrasound. Everything is looking really good!! I love the RE that scanned me today. She is so sweet and patient and went through follicle by follicle with me. The good news is that two of the four residual cysts that I had from last cycle are gone yay!! I have about 7 follicles that are larger and a bunch of smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. She said I will need a couple more days of stims. So now I'm feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, my first HCG bloods beta will be on Wednesday 12/05/2012. :thumbup:

I took some more tests with FMU this morning and I think things are looking good. If anyone wants to take a peek in my journal link in my siggy feel free to do so!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound. Everything is looking really good!! I love the RE that scanned me today. She is so sweet and patient and went through follicle by follicle with me. The good news is that two of the four residual cysts that I had from last cycle are gone yay!! I have about 7 follicles that are larger and a bunch of smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. She said I will need a couple more days of stims. So now I'm feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:

That is awesome news hun!!! I am so happy that you have alot of follies and I am sure you will have even more as you keep doing your stims!! Great news that the cysts are gone!!!:thumbup: Good luck to you!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

Awesome Lucie!! That is so great you get to start. Hope the cold goes away soon!

Em - Great news too, especially about the cysts!! Grow follies grow ;)

hold - That is great your levels are good; trust your FS :)

want - Thanks for checking in ;) I am good; just waiting and waiting and waiting...UGH! I know this 2ww sucks more then anything, but I go for a scan tomorrow to see if I have to do another hcg booster. Just praying I do not!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## michelle01

Wanna - I just took a peak at your journal and I believe today's test looks darker :) Hope you keep getting darker lines!!


----------



## alicatt

Back from the Dr's.. had my day 5 U/S and bloodwork and acupuncture. 

My lining looks great, it's a triple lining and is 6.6mm, but my follicles were a little disappointing. I have 6 on each side and they were measuring between 5-9mm, there were plenty of little ones too, but they weren't growing yet. So he said to take 1 more vial of bravelle for the next 3 days so now I'm taking 4 bravelle and 4 menopur and 1cc of lupron! 3 separate injections, :argh: Last cycle my follicles went nuts around day 6-7 of stims and I suddenly went from 12 follicles to 20 or something like that. So the Dr thinks I'm just a turtle and we'll have to wait for a few more days to see them catch up. Slow and steady wins the race right? :haha:

Happy news everyone.. I gotta get to work!! I'll catch up with you ladies later tonight! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: that's a lot of shots, but it sounds like you're brewing a lot of nice eggies!!!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ali: that's a lot of shots, but it sounds like you're brewing a lot of nice eggies!!!

Thanks, I hope so!! The shots don't bother me too much, the lupron makes me have almost constant headaches. That bothers me! I just hope they start to grow, and that I have plenty of nice eggies in the follicles :thumbup:

How are you feeling? When is your next BETA?


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Back from the Dr's.. had my day 5 U/S and bloodwork and acupuncture.
> 
> My lining looks great, it's a triple lining and is 6.6mm, but my follicles were a little disappointing. I have 6 on each side and they were measuring between 5-9mm, there were plenty of little ones too, but they weren't growing yet. So he said to take 1 more vial of bravelle for the next 3 days so now I'm taking 4 bravelle and 4 menopur and 1cc of lupron! 3 separate injections, :argh: Last cycle my follicles went nuts around day 6-7 of stims and I suddenly went from 12 follicles to 20 or something like that. So the Dr thinks I'm just a turtle and we'll have to wait for a few more days to see them catch up. Slow and steady wins the race right? :haha:
> 
> Happy news everyone.. I gotta get to work!! I'll catch up with you ladies later tonight! :hugs:

I think the12 so far that are larger are a really great number so far!!! And since you have alot more smaller ones and are stepping up the medication dosage I am sure you are going to get to ER with even more!!! Fingers crossed for you and lots of good luck being sent your way!!! :dust::dust::dust:

I remember at my last ultrasound before the ER they counted 14 follicles, but than the DR surprised me when he got 20 eggs, so most of the time you end up with more than what they can even see on the ultrasound screen!!! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Back from the Dr's.. had my day 5 U/S and bloodwork and acupuncture.
> 
> My lining looks great, it's a triple lining and is 6.6mm, but my follicles were a little disappointing. I have 6 on each side and they were measuring between 5-9mm, there were plenty of little ones too, but they weren't growing yet. So he said to take 1 more vial of bravelle for the next 3 days so now I'm taking 4 bravelle and 4 menopur and 1cc of lupron! 3 separate injections, :argh: Last cycle my follicles went nuts around day 6-7 of stims and I suddenly went from 12 follicles to 20 or something like that. So the Dr thinks I'm just a turtle and we'll have to wait for a few more days to see them catch up. Slow and steady wins the race right? :haha:
> 
> Happy news everyone.. I gotta get to work!! I'll catch up with you ladies later tonight! :hugs:
> 
> I think the12 so far that are larger are a really great number so far!!! And since you have alot more smaller ones and are stepping up the medication dosage I am sure you are going to get to ER with even more!!! Fingers crossed for you and lots of good luck being sent your way!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I remember at my last ultrasound before the ER they counted 14 follicles, but than the DR surprised me when he got 20 eggs, so most of the time you end up with more than what they can even see on the ultrasound screen!!! :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, last time I had over 30 follicles at ER, but sadly only 15 eggs. I wonder if part of that was because I woke up in the middle of the procedure and maybe we lost some eggs. I guess I will never know. So we are hoping this time to get 30 follicles but have more eggs in them. We'll see what Monday brings!


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!

I hope you feel better soon!!!:hugs::hugs: That is awesome that you were able to get some free meds!! Every little bit helps with how expensive this entire process is!! :thumbup:I was lucky enough to qualify for a program that got me free gonal F and that was a significant savings and a blessing because it is tuff affording all of this fertility stuff!!!:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Mells54 said:



> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Mells - Here's hoping that discharge means implantation bleeding! But if AF _does_ come, does that mean you will move on to your IVF cycle ASAP?
> 
> First - Wow! that is awesome that your beta keeps going up! FX there is a little bean in there for you! :happydance:
> 
> I should be able to start relatively soon after this. I was on track for IVF and only changed to IUI because me E2 dropped right before retrieval. Doc didn't think that was a good compiled with my age, and that I was a slow responder. We specifically asked if we did IUI and it wasn't successful would it delay an IVF and he said no. This time he wants to do a different protocol, and he mentioned Lupron. Once AF shows Ill call and see when we can start.
> 
> Maybe we can start a Dec-Jan IVF thread????Click to expand...

It sounds like once your AF arrives than you will be doing the long protocol with lupron and it starts on CD21 and than when you get your next AF you do the baseline ultrasound and stims starts shortly after that. :thumbup:

I hope that for your IVF cycle your E2 levels stay high. Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:

I think it would be nice if you stayed on this thread with us ladies even though your IVF cycle may be in January. I am sure all of us ladies want to cheer you on and know how everything goes. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Em260 said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound. Everything is looking really good!! I love the RE that scanned me today. She is so sweet and patient and went through follicle by follicle with me. The good news is that two of the four residual cysts that I had from last cycle are gone yay!! I have about 7 follicles that are larger and a bunch of smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. She said I will need a couple more days of stims. So now I'm feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:

:happydance: yay cysts are gone! Hopefully the other will catch up. Drink tons of water. I did and I went from 17 to 25!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!

That is so sweet! Yay on getting started :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

alicatt said:


> Back from the Dr's.. had my day 5 U/S and bloodwork and acupuncture.
> 
> My lining looks great, it's a triple lining and is 6.6mm, but my follicles were a little disappointing. I have 6 on each side and they were measuring between 5-9mm, there were plenty of little ones too, but they weren't growing yet. So he said to take 1 more vial of bravelle for the next 3 days so now I'm taking 4 bravelle and 4 menopur and 1cc of lupron! 3 separate injections, :argh: Last cycle my follicles went nuts around day 6-7 of stims and I suddenly went from 12 follicles to 20 or something like that. So the Dr thinks I'm just a turtle and we'll have to wait for a few more days to see them catch up. Slow and steady wins the race right? :haha:
> 
> Happy news everyone.. I gotta get to work!! I'll catch up with you ladies later tonight! :hugs:

Ali that is great! Hopefully the little ones will catch up! Have a great day at work! I can't wait to start the weekend.


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Back from the Dr's.. had my day 5 U/S and bloodwork and acupuncture.
> 
> My lining looks great, it's a triple lining and is 6.6mm, but my follicles were a little disappointing. I have 6 on each side and they were measuring between 5-9mm, there were plenty of little ones too, but they weren't growing yet. So he said to take 1 more vial of bravelle for the next 3 days so now I'm taking 4 bravelle and 4 menopur and 1cc of lupron! 3 separate injections, :argh: Last cycle my follicles went nuts around day 6-7 of stims and I suddenly went from 12 follicles to 20 or something like that. So the Dr thinks I'm just a turtle and we'll have to wait for a few more days to see them catch up. Slow and steady wins the race right? :haha:
> 
> Happy news everyone.. I gotta get to work!! I'll catch up with you ladies later tonight! :hugs:
> 
> Ali that is great! Hopefully the little ones will catch up! Have a great day at work! I can't wait to start the weekend.Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!
> 
> That is so sweet! Yay on getting started :happydance:Click to expand...

Lucie! Great news and free is always awesome! That is an expensive drug! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my ultrasound. Everything is looking really good!! I love the RE that scanned me today. She is so sweet and patient and went through follicle by follicle with me. The good news is that two of the four residual cysts that I had from last cycle are gone yay!! I have about 7 follicles that are larger and a bunch of smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. She said I will need a couple more days of stims. So now I'm feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yay cysts are gone! Hopefully the other will catch up. Drink tons of water. I did and I went from 17 to 25!Click to expand...

Ohh.. what day of stims are you on Em? Sounds like we are around the same time? I just started my 5th day of stims. Maybe we will be cycle buddies?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, good luck the lines seem to be getting darker!


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Thanks for all the support today girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nurse said everything looks great with my blood work:happydance: FS for sure want's to see me on Sunday, and sooner if I feel too much pain.
> 
> I was so relieved that everything was good that I forgot to ask for the number :dohh: Will call back tomorrow and find out what it was! I don't even know what is considered "normal" for estrogen on day 3 of stimming.. So I wouldn't really know what the number meant! But I am sure one of you girls could help me out and explain :thumbup:

That is awesome news hun!! I am so happy that everything is going great for you so far!! Good luck!! :dust::dust::dust:


My estraidol levels were as follows during stims:

Before Stims started : 25
After about 3 days of stims: 685
After 7 days of stims: 1888
After 9 Days of Stims (my last day of stims): 5303

There wasn't any concern for me until my last blood work on day 9 of stims. I didn't have to take any meds for OHSS though and i was bloated and cramping but it was manageable though. Extra strength tyelonl was enough to keep thecramps at bay and that was the case on the day of ER as well. I ate alot of protein and drank alot of water and gatorade during my stims and i am sure it helped prevent OHSS. :thumbup: I did get stuck with 10 days of Lovenox injections though because of my high estrogen to prevent blood clots and those injections burn, and leave bruises. They suck big time. They are a blood thinner. :dohh:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt, I'm rooting for you to have a whole grocery store full of eggs. :)
I just got an email from my IVF coordinator and they have my surrogate scheduled for there pregnancy test a week from today. I think I can hold out that long - this weekend would be too early for a HPT in any circumstance and that's when I'm most likely to be obsessing over it. During the week, I'll be able to find myself enough distractions to not go crazy.
Me being a history buff, I couldn't help but immediately note that it's going to be on Pearl Harbor Day, but as I'm neither American nor Japanese, I'm not reading anything into it one way or the other. I could spin it any way I wanted - a successful surprise attack on my surrogate's womb? Awakening a sleeping giant? Either way, December 12th was my mother's birthday. She died when I was a teenager, but the wonderful childhood she and my father gave me is probably the biggest part of why I want to have children of my own, so I'm hoping that on her birthday, I'll be able to celebrate her memory with the expectation that I've got a little one on the way.
I still won't be able to relax for a couple of months at least - having been through three very early miscarriages, I've had my heart broken too many times to take anything for granted until things are well along.


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> alicatt, I'm rooting for you to have a whole grocery store full of eggs. :)
> I just got an email from my IVF coordinator and they have my surrogate scheduled for there pregnancy test a week from today. I think I can hold out that long - this weekend would be too early for a HPT in any circumstance and that's when I'm most likely to be obsessing over it. During the week, I'll be able to find myself enough distractions to not go crazy.
> Me being a history buff, I couldn't help but immediately note that it's going to be on Pearl Harbor Day, but as I'm neither American nor Japanese, I'm not reading anything into it one way or the other. I could spin it any way I wanted - a successful surprise attack on my surrogate's womb? Awakening a sleeping giant? Either way, December 12th was my mother's birthday. She died when I was a teenager, but the wonderful childhood she and my father gave me is probably the biggest part of why I want to have children of my own, so I'm hoping that on her birthday, I'll be able to celebrate her memory with the expectation that I've got a little one on the way.
> I still won't be able to relax for a couple of months at least - having been through three very early miscarriages, I've had my heart broken too many times to take anything for granted until things are well along.

December 7th is right around when I should be having my ER, if my body responds as well as they want. Last time it took an additional 5 days to get my follicles to grow. That was annoying. I'm neither American nor Japanese either, so we have that in common as well. HMM.. have you given any thought about where the baby will be born? I have been thinking a little about that and have been trying to decide whether I should have the baby here in the states or head back to Canada for the birth. I guess I have the cart before the horse! Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@chase, Good luck!! I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:

One week from today isn't too long and will be here before you know it!! :thumbup: Just try to keep yourself busy doing the things you enjoy and it will be a good distraction and being busy helps time go by faster as well I think. 

I am sorry about the loss of your mother. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my ultrasound. Everything is looking really good!! I love the RE that scanned me today. She is so sweet and patient and went through follicle by follicle with me. The good news is that two of the four residual cysts that I had from last cycle are gone yay!! I have about 7 follicles that are larger and a bunch of smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. She said I will need a couple more days of stims. So now I'm feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yay cysts are gone! Hopefully the other will catch up. Drink tons of water. I did and I went from 17 to 25!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh.. what day of stims are you on Em? Sounds like we are around the same time? I just started my 5th day of stims. Maybe we will be cycle buddies?Click to expand...

Hey Ali, I'm on day 9 so a little ahead of you but it sounds like I might be stimming for a couple of extra days. My ER should be either Monday or Tuesday. Great news about your ultrasound today! 12 follicles this early is a great thing and hopefully your other little ones will catch up! Do you have an estimated ER date?


----------



## Em260

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!

Yay for starting! That is so amazing they donated the meds! That is a great way to start your cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- Thats awesome you have growing ones!!

Em- Thats exciting that the cysts are gone!!

Lucie- Thats great!! I am actually going to donate 2 boxes of 900 units of follistim to my docs. I think its great some people get stuff donated to them, I wish I could have.

Happy- How are you doing?

Wanna- looks promising!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- how are you feeling after ET? When you testing?

Chase- Hope all works out well

Whisper, want hope you are doing great!

anyone else I missed im sorry it moves soooo fast and have been busy working


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mich- how are you feeling after ET? When you testing?
> 
> Chase- Hope all works out well
> 
> Whisper, want hope you are doing great!
> 
> anyone else I missed im sorry it moves soooo fast and have been busy working

Hi Sweet! I am doing pretty good. Just the typical things from the endometrin; tiredness, bloating and once in awhile some cramping. I have a scan tomorrow and I will probably have to do another hcg booster, so it really screws with the testing. Not sure if I will test early; I haven't decided. I am not as anxious this cycle to test either; I guess after 2 failed, the excitement wears off and it becomes more like sheer terror :haha: Maybe next week I will feel differently, but right now I am just taking it day by day! How are you feeling?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Just for fun, posting the picture of the 5day little fellow that got transferred. I'm told it's very good looking but of course, every parent thinks their children are good looking. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







5Day.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## michelle01

Awesome pic Chase ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Chase- that's awesome! Looks like it was even hatching 

Mich- sorry the meds make u feel bad and I understanding with the fear issue. But I have a good feeling..... Really I do


----------



## Sweetness_87

Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ChaseThisLite said:


> Just for fun, posting the picture of the 5day little fellow that got transferred. I'm told it's very good looking but of course, every parent thinks their children are good looking. :haha:

Wow, that is a great pic and it looks like the embryo was hatching so that is one strong embryo!!! Fingers crossed that this pregnancy is a success for you!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my ultrasound. Everything is looking really good!! I love the RE that scanned me today. She is so sweet and patient and went through follicle by follicle with me. The good news is that two of the four residual cysts that I had from last cycle are gone yay!! I have about 7 follicles that are larger and a bunch of smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. She said I will need a couple more days of stims. So now I'm feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: yay cysts are gone! Hopefully the other will catch up. Drink tons of water. I did and I went from 17 to 25!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh.. what day of stims are you on Em? Sounds like we are around the same time? I just started my 5th day of stims. Maybe we will be cycle buddies?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Ali, I'm on day 9 so a little ahead of you but it sounds like I might be stimming for a couple of extra days. My ER should be either Monday or Tuesday. Great news about your ultrasound today! 12 follicles this early is a great thing and hopefully your other little ones will catch up! Do you have an estimated ER date?Click to expand...

Thanks! My follicles are typically like a turtle.. slow to develop. They've been trying to upp the doses and prod them along faster, but it seems like no amount of pushing will get them to grow faster! So I have stubborn turtle eggs! :rofl: I bet my ER isn't until Dec 7-11th. Last time I think I stimmed for 15 days? So annoying!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!

WOW, that is great beats hun!!!! Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- oh wow that sticks and a long time to stim!! Your poor hormones ;)


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Just for fun, posting the picture of the 5day little fellow that got transferred. I'm told it's very good looking but of course, every parent thinks their children are good looking. :haha:

Definitely hatching going on there! I think after it hatches it turns into a morula? Different stage for a different name? That is the stage it is in when it implants. See how there is a blob of cells in the NW side of the morula. That is the part that will become the placenta and will attach to the uterus. Sometimes I think I should have become a Dr!!! As you can see I have researched (perhaps over researched IVF) :haha: Thanks for sharing your picture, you are a proud daddy!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- oh wow that sticks and a long time to stim!! Your poor hormones ;)

Well the FS explained my almost constant headache! Apparently some women are very sensitive to their estrogen levels and get headaches when it is too low. The lupron suppresses things, including your estrogen which is why I've been getting horrible headaches. She said that by tomorrow or possibly Sunday my estrogen level should rise enough to the point that my headaches go away! :happydance:
The extra days of stimming are very annoying, it costs between $400-$600 per day in stim meds for me since they have me on such high doses of the meds. Hopefully my follicles will speed up over the weekend and we'll be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## want2conceive

Em &#8211; Awesome news on the Folicles! And that the cysts are gone!

Lucie &#8211; Awesome news on getting free meds!

Wanna &#8211; Good Luck on Wednesday girl! :dust:

Ali &#8211; Did you try the milk with coffee yet? Hope all is well.

Happy &#8211; Good Luck with your u/s on Monday! Sticky dust for you girl! :dust:

Chase - Awesome pic!

Sweet - Great beta girl! Can't wait for you to hear the heartbeat too.


----------



## michelle01

Ali - Hope your follies start moving along quicker for you; sounds like they need a good jump start :haha:

GREAT beta Sweet! I wouldn't be surprised if there were 2 brewin' in there ;) SO when is the scan to see how many???


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ali- oh wow that sticks and a long time to stim!! Your poor hormones ;)
> 
> Well the FS explained my almost constant headache! Apparently some women are very sensitive to their estrogen levels and get headaches when it is too low. The lupron suppresses things, including your estrogen which is why I've been getting horrible headaches. She said that by tomorrow or possibly Sunday my estrogen level should rise enough to the point that my headaches go away! :happydance:
> The extra days of stimming are very annoying, it costs between $400-$600 per day in stim meds for me since they have me on such high doses of the meds. Hopefully my follicles will speed up over the weekend and we'll be pleasantly surprised!!Click to expand...

well good hopefully your headachewill go away soon!!! And hopefully they will grow over the weeknd how much you on?


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Ali - Hope your follies start moving along quicker for you; sounds like they need a good jump start :haha:
> 
> GREAT beta Sweet! I wouldn't be surprised if there were 2 brewin' in there ;) SO when is the scan to see how many???

We go Dec 13 at 0945!!!! Im counting down! I have two more betas before then.... its goung to e a slow 2 weeks


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Em  Awesome news on the Folicles! And that the cysts are gone!
> 
> Lucie  Awesome news on getting free meds!
> 
> Wanna  Good Luck on Wednesday girl! :dust:
> 
> Ali  Did you try the milk with coffee yet? Hope all is well.
> 
> Happy  Good Luck with your u/s on Monday! Sticky dust for you girl! :dust:
> 
> Chase - Awesome pic!
> 
> Sweet - Great beta girl! Can't wait for you to hear the heartbeat too.

Milk with coffee? What does that do?


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ali- oh wow that sticks and a long time to stim!! Your poor hormones ;)
> 
> Well the FS explained my almost constant headache! Apparently some women are very sensitive to their estrogen levels and get headaches when it is too low. The lupron suppresses things, including your estrogen which is why I've been getting horrible headaches. She said that by tomorrow or possibly Sunday my estrogen level should rise enough to the point that my headaches go away! :happydance:
> The extra days of stimming are very annoying, it costs between $400-$600 per day in stim meds for me since they have me on such high doses of the meds. Hopefully my follicles will speed up over the weekend and we'll be pleasantly surprised!!Click to expand...
> 
> well good hopefully your headachewill go away soon!!! And hopefully they will grow over the weeknd how much you on?Click to expand...

They have me on 4 Bravelle (300 IU) and 4 Menopur (300IU) per day. They explained that the Bravelle helps to make lots of follicles, and the Menopur makes them GROW!! Or so they say. The Bravelle are $49.99 each and Menopur are $71.99 each. Crazy!


----------



## michelle01

Sweet - Welcome to the wait (again!) ;) My beta is the 10th! Too bad we didn't have a time machine to fast forward 2 weeks!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Ali- oh wow that sticks and a long time to stim!! Your poor hormones ;)
> 
> Well the FS explained my almost constant headache! Apparently some women are very sensitive to their estrogen levels and get headaches when it is too low. The lupron suppresses things, including your estrogen which is why I've been getting horrible headaches. She said that by tomorrow or possibly Sunday my estrogen level should rise enough to the point that my headaches go away! :happydance:
> The extra days of stimming are very annoying, it costs between $400-$600 per day in stim meds for me since they have me on such high doses of the meds. Hopefully my follicles will speed up over the weekend and we'll be pleasantly surprised!!Click to expand...
> 
> well good hopefully your headachewill go away soon!!! And hopefully they will grow over the weeknd how much you on?Click to expand...
> 
> They have me on 4 Bravelle (300 IU) and 4 Menopur (300IU) per day. They explained that the Bravelle helps to make lots of follicles, and the Menopur makes them GROW!! Or so they say. The Bravelle are $49.99 each and Menopur are $71.99 each. Crazy!
> 
> geezzzz thats a lot!Click to expand...


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Sweet - Welcome to the wait (again!) ;) My beta is the 10th! Too bad we didn't have a time machine to fast forward 2 weeks!

yes that would be awesome!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> They have me on 4 Bravelle (300 IU) and 4 Menopur (300IU) per day. They explained that the Bravelle helps to make lots of follicles, and the Menopur makes them GROW!! Or so they say. The Bravelle are $49.99 each and Menopur are $71.99 each. Crazy!
> 
> geezzzz thats a lot!

I know! I think its because I'm 40. They need to push things. But what I don't understand is why? Last time I had OHSS! So it seems like I could have a lower dose. I don't know. I'm not a Dr, I only play one on TV! :rofl:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!

:wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.

I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Ali - Hope your follies start moving along quicker for you; sounds like they need a good jump start :haha:
> 
> GREAT beta Sweet! I wouldn't be surprised if there were 2 brewin' in there ;) SO when is the scan to see how many???
> 
> We go Dec 13 at 0945!!!! Im counting down! I have two more betas before then.... its goung to e a slow 2 weeksClick to expand...

I felt the same way and now I am two days away!!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Thanks! My follicles are typically like a turtle.. slow to develop. They've been trying to upp the doses and prod them along faster, but it seems like no amount of pushing will get them to grow faster! So I have stubborn turtle eggs! :rofl: I bet my ER isn't until Dec 7-11th. Last time I think I stimmed for 15 days? So annoying!

Well sometimes slow and steady is better. I'm definitely moving along slower this time too. Definitely annoying due to the daily cost of meds $$ yikes. I had to call pharmacy and order more today. But it will be worth it! I'm glad your headaches will hopefully be gone soon.


----------



## Em260

ChaseThisLite said:


> Just for fun, posting the picture of the 5day little fellow that got transferred. I'm told it's very good looking but of course, every parent thinks their children are good looking. :haha:

Wow amazing picture!


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...

So is your due date end of july?? And I bet you are excited for the ultrasound! I cant wait to hear the results!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> They have me on 4 Bravelle (300 IU) and 4 Menopur (300IU) per day. They explained that the Bravelle helps to make lots of follicles, and the Menopur makes them GROW!! Or so they say. The Bravelle are $49.99 each and Menopur are $71.99 each. Crazy!
> 
> geezzzz thats a lot!
> 
> I know! I think its because I'm 40. They need to push things. But what I don't understand is why? Last time I had OHSS! So it seems like I could have a lower dose. I don't know. I'm not a Dr, I only play one on TV! :rofl:Click to expand...

Well hopefully you dont get that again. I am almost positive I had a slight case of it! I was soooo uncofortable and SOOOOO bloated. And slow and steady is good just like EM said I think its better quality :)


----------



## Em260

Sweet - oooh that is a great number!! Yay!! :happydance:

Michelle - sorry you're not feeling good :(. I want to fast forward 2 weeks too :thumbup:

Happy - good luck on Monday!! That is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> So is your due date end of july?? And I bet you are excited for the ultrasound! I cant wait to hear the results!Click to expand...

My due date is July 24th if is only 1 but if its two then July 2nd. I'm so excited! I don't think I'll be able to sleep on Sunday night! DH is going with me and making bets on whether is one or two!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...

@Happy, Good luck for Monday's scan!! :flower: I wonder if it will be twins?? You must be so excited!!! I am super excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> So is your due date end of july?? And I bet you are excited for the ultrasound! I cant wait to hear the results!Click to expand...
> 
> My due date is July 24th if is only 1 but if its two then July 2nd. I'm so excited! I don't think I'll be able to sleep on Sunday night! DH is going with me and making bets on whether is one or two!Click to expand...


That's awesome!! What you think? I have a feeling it's one on my end. Also your a week ahead of me


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: Great beta!! YAY!

Happy and sweet: do either of you have any symptoms yet?? :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> So is your due date end of july?? And I bet you are excited for the ultrasound! I cant wait to hear the results!Click to expand...
> 
> My due date is July 24th if is only 1 but if its two then July 2nd. I'm so excited! I don't think I'll be able to sleep on Sunday night! DH is going with me and making bets on whether is one or two!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! What you think? I have a feeling it's one on my end. Also your a week ahead of meClick to expand...

We both feel that is two! I'd love twins but if its only one then I'm happy either way. I have 10 more popsicles waiting for me!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> sweet: Great beta!! YAY!
> 
> Happy and sweet: do either of you have any symptoms yet?? :)

NOOOOO im waiting and waiting and waiting :) Do you?


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> So is your due date end of july?? And I bet you are excited for the ultrasound! I cant wait to hear the results!Click to expand...
> 
> My due date is July 24th if is only 1 but if its two then July 2nd. I'm so excited! I don't think I'll be able to sleep on Sunday night! DH is going with me and making bets on whether is one or two!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! What you think? I have a feeling it's one on my end. Also your a week ahead of meClick to expand...
> 
> We both feel that is two! I'd love twins but if its only one then I'm happy either way. I have 10 more popsicles waiting for me!Click to expand...

You eating a lot of popsicles??? Also what days pt were your betas?


----------



## MoBaby

No, IDK, no sore boobs, sometime I have nausea but then I dont know if its related b/c its not everyday or time specific... I have a headache now and am exhausted but I worked hard today and didnt sit down much so thats b/c of that... But nothing really. At least I'm not the only one!! I would never know I was pg if I didn't have a pos test :)

Happy has 10 more frosties left!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> No, IDK, no sore boobs, sometime I have nausea but then I dont know if its related b/c its not everyday or time specific... I have a headache now and am exhausted but I worked hard today and didnt sit down much so thats b/c of that... But nothing really. At least I'm not the only one!! I would never know I was pg if I didn't have a pos test :)
> 
> Happy has 10 more frosties left!!

Ok good im not alone either lol, and i got it im a little slow today lol :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so wow, I cannot seem to keep up with this thread....just wanted to get on and say I'm thinking of you all!!!!!! Hope you all have a GREAT weekend. Anyone having scans coming up, I can't wait to find out what's going on in there!

Oh and WTF appointment on Monday!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash-My ultrasound is Dec 13, and this thread is very hard to keep up with!!

Im glad your appt is mon!! I bet your ready to get started again!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> sweet: Great beta!! YAY!
> 
> Happy and sweet: do either of you have any symptoms yet?? :)

In the last weeks I felt nothing. A cramp here and there and my boobs just felt bigger. This morning I had my first sign of m/s :sick: as I was brushing my teeth! All day today I've been so hungry! I did have a small brown spot yesterday but nothing. I feel nothing! I guess I should be thankful.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> So is your due date end of july?? And I bet you are excited for the ultrasound! I cant wait to hear the results!Click to expand...
> 
> My due date is July 24th if is only 1 but if its two then July 2nd. I'm so excited! I don't think I'll be able to sleep on Sunday night! DH is going with me and making bets on whether is one or two!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! What you think? I have a feeling it's one on my end. Also your a week ahead of meClick to expand...
> 
> We both feel that is two! I'd love twins but if its only one then I'm happy either way. I have 10 more popsicles waiting for me!Click to expand...
> 
> You eating a lot of popsicles??? Also what days pt were your betas?Click to expand...

I have 10 frosties waiting for me in case I want any more children! My betas were 5dp9dt and 5dp11dt and 5dp16dt.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ashknowsbest said:


> Okay so wow, I cannot seem to keep up with this thread....just wanted to get on and say I'm thinking of you all!!!!!! Hope you all have a GREAT weekend. Anyone having scans coming up, I can't wait to find out what's going on in there!
> 
> Oh and WTF appointment on Monday!

Ash good luck on Monday! I hope everything goes well and you can get started soon!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> HMM.. have you given any thought about where the baby will be born? I have been thinking a little about that and have been trying to decide whether I should have the baby here in the states or head back to Canada for the birth. I guess I have the cart before the horse! Thanks for the encouragement!!!

Sorry, I meant to answer this before. He'll be born in FL for any number of reasons, but not least because there is no law in my country governing surrogacy and the bureaucrats at the birth registry would malfunction if I went there and tried to explain it to them. I'm going to enjoy the blank stares when I show up with a birth certificate that shows no mother - those people do not handle curve balls very well. Having it in FL gives me all sorts of advantages - my baby will have dual citizenship which is great for traveling and if for some reason extra care is needed after the birth, there is the best medical care in the world available. It's why I chose a surrogate in FL - only my name will go on the birth certificate and it will be very easy for me to get in a passport.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow! This thread is amazing. It moves so fast. I love it. I had a good day of getting my hair done and visiting a friend who just had her baby. He is precious and I was relieved to only feel happy for her, no jealousy. This ttc thing has been tough over the last couple years as I watch people who weren't even trying, pop up pregnant. It's been hard at times to not feel pangs of jealousy and frustration. I feel great now, though! We've figured out what we need to do and are doing it! It's amazing how much better I feel and I can't wait to get that BFP.

I can't keep up with everything that was posted today, but I do want to say:

Yay, Em!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy to hear that some of your cysts have disappeared. You give me so much hope! 

AFM: My cyst is still sticking around so far, but maybe it will hit the road soon. I have a blood test before starting stims on Mon, but no u/s until Thurs. Didn't most of you have an u/s immediately before starting stims? I feel like a week is a long wait between the baseline u/s and starting stims...and then I wait two days before going back. Who knows? I'm going in tomorrow to pick up meds and learn how to mix the Menopur. I never thought that would be exciting, but it is!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 947 nov 27 and today nov 30 it's 2125!!!! I'm sooooooo ready to see a heartbeat!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: That is great! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm doing good. Waiting for my first u/s! Monday does not come fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> @Happy, Good luck for Monday's scan!! :flower: I wonder if it will be twins?? You must be so excited!!! I am super excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I can't wait for you to join me! Imagine me with twins and you with triplets lol!


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: I hope everyone is well! 

So the scan went well this morning. She checked my lining and my ovaries were "quiet". She didn't even blink an eye when I told her about my AF issues.

After my scan we met with a nurse and reviewed the protocol. Tonight and tomorrow I'm taking 150 iu of Follistim and 2 vials of Menopur. She showed us how to mix the two meds so it means only one shot a night! That makes me very happy! Sunday and Monday I go down to only 1 vial of Menopur. I go for an us on Tuesday morning. I'm also talking the femera for 5 days (starting today) and dh and I both started our antibiotics. 

I think I may be rounding the corner with this darn cold. Hopefully it goes away completely soon. My dry eyes are still pretty annoying. I hope they go away too!

So here we go again. I'm anxiously awaiting the scan on Tuesday to see how my follies are growing!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Lotus I hope the cyst goes away. I had blood work and u/s the day before my stims. Good luck on getting started!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Lucy! I hope you start feeling better. Grow follies grow!


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> sweet: Great beta!! YAY!
> 
> Happy and sweet: do either of you have any symptoms yet?? :)
> 
> In the last weeks I felt nothing. A cramp here and there and my boobs just felt bigger. This morning I had my first sign of m/s :sick: as I was brushing my teeth! All day today I've been so hungry! I did have a small brown spot yesterday but nothing. I feel nothing! I guess I should be thankful.Click to expand...

Hi Ladies :wave: 

To add to the symptom thread, I've been having mild cramps all along. They got a little stronger today. And I got a strange taste in my mouth yesterday and again today. It tasted like blood, like when you bite your lip. I guess you could also describe it as metallic, which is a common early pregnancy symptom. I ignored it yesterday, but when it happened again today, I realized that it might be a symptom.

I'm going to take these as a good sign for my 4th beta tomorrow. FX'd!


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> sweet: Great beta!! YAY!
> 
> Happy and sweet: do either of you have any symptoms yet?? :)
> 
> In the last weeks I felt nothing. A cramp here and there and my boobs just felt bigger. This morning I had my first sign of m/s :sick: as I was brushing my teeth! All day today I've been so hungry! I did have a small brown spot yesterday but nothing. I feel nothing! I guess I should be thankful.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> To add to the symptom thread, I've been having mild cramps all along. They got a little stronger today. And I got a strange taste in my mouth yesterday and again today. It tasted like blood, like when you bite your lip. I guess you could also describe it as metallic, which is a common early pregnancy symptom. I ignored it yesterday, but when it happened again today, I realized that it might be a symptom.
> 
> I'm going to take these as a good sign for my 4th beta tomorrow. FX'd!Click to expand...

You lucky dog I want symptoms! :):flower: And good luck for your beta!! How many more do you have? I still have two more next Tues then that following week


----------



## MoBaby

im done with betas! i only had to have 2 :)

i want symptoms as well!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> sweet: Great beta!! YAY!
> 
> Happy and sweet: do either of you have any symptoms yet?? :)
> 
> In the last weeks I felt nothing. A cramp here and there and my boobs just felt bigger. This morning I had my first sign of m/s :sick: as I was brushing my teeth! All day today I've been so hungry! I did have a small brown spot yesterday but nothing. I feel nothing! I guess I should be thankful.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> To add to the symptom thread, I've been having mild cramps all along. They got a little stronger today. And I got a strange taste in my mouth yesterday and again today. It tasted like blood, like when you bite your lip. I guess you could also describe it as metallic, which is a common early pregnancy symptom. I ignored it yesterday, but when it happened again today, I realized that it might be a symptom.
> 
> I'm going to take these as a good sign for my 4th beta tomorrow. FX'd!Click to expand...
> 
> You lucky dog I want symptoms! :):flower: And good luck for your beta!! How many more do you have? I still have two more next Tues then that following weekClick to expand...

You have more betas? Hmm. My clinic usually only does 3. I'm having a 4th because my numbers started low. If it's still increasing at a normal pace, this will be my last test of any kind until my first u/s in about 3 weeks.

You do not want these cramps! They're dull, but they make me pretty grumpy. Poor DH is a trooper. He was 8 minutes late to dinner tonight and I was in a crampy moody place, so he got a growl instead of a kiss hello. Ten minutes later, I felt better and was kissing all over him.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yea my RE I guess kinda does overkill with everyone but I'm ok with that gives me something to look forward to while waiting on the ultrasound :)


----------



## wannabeprego

My HPT's were positive this morning again so I am going to assume that this is a real BFP at this point. Today is 12 days past my trigger and 5 dayspast my 5 day embryo transfer (3 embryos were transfered), and my tests are getting darker. I highly doubt that my trigger shot would still be showing this dark at this point. So I am excited. :happydance: I added updated tests to my journal. Link is in my siggy. :thumbup:

Although there is a part of me that is in shock right now because after 3 years of LTTC it seem so unreal. :wacko:I think when I get my blood work this coming Wednesday I will feel more confident. Wish me luck!!:winkwink:


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> My HPT's were positive this morning again so I am going to assume that this is a real BFP at this point. Today is 12 days past my trigger and 5 dayspast my 5 day embryo transfer (3 embryos were transfered), and my tests are getting darker. I highly doubt that my trigger shot would still be showing this dark at this point. So I am excited. :happydance: I added updated tests to my journal. Link is in my siggy. :thumbup:
> 
> Although there is a part of me that is in shock right now because after 3 years of LTTC it seem so unreal. :wacko:I think when I get my blood work this coming Wednesday I will feel more confident. Wish me luck!!:winkwink:

Yayyyyyy!! Congratulations Wanna!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Wanna is having triplets!! Lol :)


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Wow! This thread is amazing. It moves so fast. I love it. I had a good day of getting my hair done and visiting a friend who just had her baby. He is precious and I was relieved to only feel happy for her, no jealousy. This ttc thing has been tough over the last couple years as I watch people who weren't even trying, pop up pregnant. It's been hard at times to not feel pangs of jealousy and frustration. I feel great now, though! We've figured out what we need to do and are doing it! It's amazing how much better I feel and I can't wait to get that BFP.
> 
> I can't keep up with everything that was posted today, but I do want to say:
> 
> Yay, Em!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy to hear that some of your cysts have disappeared. You give me so much hope!
> 
> AFM: My cyst is still sticking around so far, but maybe it will hit the road soon. I have a blood test before starting stims on Mon, but no u/s until Thurs. Didn't most of you have an u/s immediately before starting stims? I feel like a week is a long wait between the baseline u/s and starting stims...and then I wait two days before going back. Who knows? I'm going in tomorrow to pick up meds and learn how to mix the Menopur. I never thought that would be exciting, but it is!

Thanks, Lotus!! I was so surprised that two of them disappeared. Hopefully yours will too! I had an ultrasound and blood work the same day I started stims. Every doctor/clinic is different though. Yay for getting started! 

That is great that you were able to to visit your friend's new baby. I also have a hard time sometimes when people aren't trying and end up pregnant. One of DH's friends just announced that she's pregnant with her 3rd child and she and her husband do not want the baby. It was really hard to sit across from them at dinner because they were complaining about the baby the whole time. DH and I walk our dogs in Central Park almost every day and there are always babies and children everywhere. I sometimes feel the sting of jealousy there but I always imagine that next year we will be taking our baby to the park too :)


----------



## Em260

Happy - I can't wait to find out if you're having twins!! 

First - good luck with your beta today!

Sweet - hope you get symptoms soon. I know that will be reassuring for you!!

Lucie - glad you're feeling better and yay for getting started!!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Wanna is having triplets!! Lol :)

LOL!!!!:haha: I was kind of thinking that in a way since I was getting a positive HPT so early, if all 3 implanted it seems like I would make higher levels of HCG and they would be detected quicker. Just a thought I had. LOL, Although if it is triplets and DH finds out than he will probably pass out!!! ROFLOL!!!! :haha:


----------



## Em260

I just got back from my ultrasound. I'm at the stage now where I go every day but I don't mind. I like seeing what's going on in there :). My arms are getting a little sore from all of the blood draws though. It looks like I'm going to stim one more day and have ER on Tuesday. I still have around 7 larger follicles and there 2-3 others that are close behind. Hope I get the same amount of eggs or more as last time fx!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> I just got back from my ultrasound. I'm at the stage now where I go every day but I don't mind. I like seeing what's going on in there :). My arms are getting a little sore from all of the blood draws though. It looks like I'm going to stim one more day and have ER on Tuesday. I still have around 7 larger follicles and there 2-3 others that are close behind. Hope I get the same amount of eggs or more as last time fx!!

Good luck Em!!!:flower: You have a good number of follicles so far and I bet a couple more will catch up as well!!!:thumbup: You also often end up with more eggs in the ER than the number of follicles that they can see on the ultrasound screen. :dust::dust:

I remember when I was doing the blood draws and ultrasounds every other day my lady parts were soar from the vaginal ultrasound, they leave it in there and twist it around, rub it on your uterus and after a while that hurts. Ugghhh... :wacko: But of course it is all worth it in the end!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound. I'm at the stage now where I go every day but I don't mind. I like seeing what's going on in there :). My arms are getting a little sore from all of the blood draws though. It looks like I'm going to stim one more day and have ER on Tuesday. I still have around 7 larger follicles and there 2-3 others that are close behind. Hope I get the same amount of eggs or more as last time fx!!
> 
> Good luck Em!!!:flower: You have a good number of follicles so far and I bet a couple more will catch up as well!!!:thumbup: You also often end up with more eggs in the ER than the number of follicles that they can see on the ultrasound screen. :dust::dust:
> 
> I remember when I was doing the blood draws and ultrasounds every other day my lady parts were soar from the vaginal ultrasound, they leave it in there and twist it around, rub it on your uterus and after a while that hurts. Ugghhh... :wacko: But of course it is all worth it in the end!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks, Wanna! I'm hoping a few more pop up. Omg yes I am definitely getting sore from all the poking and prodding. I think the gel they use on the ultrasound wand is irritating me too. Not fun but yes, definitely worth it! 

I am sooo excited for you!!! I can't wait to find out how many little ones you are having! Triplets would be pretty amazing and of course twins or a singleton incredible too :happydance:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

wannabe, that's great news!


----------



## Lucie73821

Wanna- Awesome news! Can't wait till your beta! 

Em- Yea for things going well! Fingers crossed a few more pop up for you!

We did the first shot last night. Wasn't too bad, although since we used double the menopur it burned more. We weren't able to let it sit too long because my dad was waiting for us in the other room so we had to be quick. Then we realized that the two boxes of Menopur the Dr.'s office donated to us didn't have the Q-caps needed to mix it. I called the on-call number today and the IVF coordinator called me right back. She apologized profusely and said it was her mistake. She offered to drive some out to us, but since we're going into town anyway, we'll meet her somewhere and she will drop some off to us. So another crisis averted. :) 

Anyone have any fun weekend plans? Dh and I are doing a bit of shopping today. There was a woman who dh teaches with that we are going to buy a gift for. Two years ago my dad was diagnosed with stage 4 lung and throat cancer and for about 3 months either myself, dh, or both of us were constantly flying back and forth from Fl to Mi to be with him. This lady gave us a very nice check for a good amount of money completely out of the blue. Well unfortunately she's just been diagnosed with cancer herself. Dh and I are going to find a nice gift for her. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna :happydance: I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to find out how many are in there!

Em I know what you mean about needles and visiting the dr often. I hope you get a good amounts of eggies.

Lucie I'm glad the shots are going well. It's so nice the coordinator was able to help you out. I'm sorry to hear about your friend it's never easy finding out about cancer, but is also great that you and your DH are so thoughtful.


----------



## Whisper82

LotusBlossom said:


> Wow! This thread is amazing. It moves so fast. I love it. I had a good day of getting my hair done and visiting a friend who just had her baby. He is precious and I was relieved to only feel happy for her, no jealousy. This ttc thing has been tough over the last couple years as I watch people who weren't even trying, pop up pregnant. It's been hard at times to not feel pangs of jealousy and frustration. I feel great now, though! We've figured out what we need to do and are doing it! It's amazing how much better I feel and I can't wait to get that BFP.
> 
> I can't keep up with everything that was posted today, but I do want to say:
> 
> Yay, Em!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy to hear that some of your cysts have disappeared. You give me so much hope!
> 
> AFM: My cyst is still sticking around so far, but maybe it will hit the road soon. I have a blood test before starting stims on Mon, but no u/s until Thurs. Didn't most of you have an u/s immediately before starting stims? I feel like a week is a long wait between the baseline u/s and starting stims...and then I wait two days before going back. Who knows? I'm going in tomorrow to pick up meds and learn how to mix the Menopur. I never thought that would be exciting, but it is!

Lotus - I know how you feel. Over the past two years as we have been TTC, every possible person in both of our families who could possibly be pregant has been (like eight different couples!). People kept saying stuff to us like, "You guys really need to start settling down." It has been so super tough. I eventually realized that I wasn't actually jealous, I was just really sad. I think those feelings do get better with time, just like you're noticing. I also felt better once I actually got to _do_ something about it. You will be on :cloud9: when you get your own little bean!!! GL with your stims! FYI - I had my first u/s immediately prior to starting stims. I went in and my RE told me to start that same day.


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - That is an awesome pic! It is definitely hatching. I had a three day transfer so the embryos in my pic are just eight and ten cells. It is really cool to see a super cool blast like yours! 

Sweet - Awesome beta! GL with your u/s on the 13th. I think I will be having another u/s when I go in to my regular OB on the 12th. Guess we'll see!

Wanna - GRATS on your BFP! Can't wait to see your beta!!!:happydance:

Em - GL with upcoming ER! Lets get some more frosties!!!!

Lucie - GL with starting your stims! I hope you find something nice for your friend. 

Happy - Just a few more days till your u/s!!! WOOT!

AFM - I am just hanging out waiting for my first OB appointment. I am dying to see if both twins are still sticking around. I have had TONS of heartburn. I think the only thing I can eat is carrot sticks. Not that I am complaining - heartburn helps me feel like they must still be growing in there! I've had a few other symptoms like bloating and nausea, but it hasn't been as uncomfortable as I thought. DH did make me throw up the other night when I was brushing my teeth and he started talking about something gross. Good thing I was standing right over the sink! lol


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Wanna!!! :happydance: I can't wait to see how many you have! I nannied for triplets several years ago and it was AMAZING to watch them grow together.


----------



## Sweetness_87

em- thats exciting your ER is getting closer!!! And yes the things we go through to get preg :)

Wanna- Thats exciting!!! When is your beta?? I bet your soooo ready for it

lucie- glad you are taking the shots already! time flys at this point (except tww:)) Also I do a majority of my shopping like 3 days before Christmas. I just dread it

Happy- I bet your excited for your US!!

Whisper- oooo no fun on the heartburn!! ( I have never it before so not sure what its like to have it but sure it sucks) And exciting on your OB appt!

Chase- hope all is well

tcmc- hey girl how are you doing??

Mich- hope you are feeling better

First- good luck on your beta today!

Lotus- watching triplets I bet was hard at times!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh, Em! I'm sorry. I can imagine that would be a very frustrating dinner. People are clueless. You will be strolling through Central Park with your little one before you know it and it will be GLORIOUS! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the congrats guys!!! :flower: You guys are the best friends a gal could have and are so sweet!!! :hugs::hugs: I am in total shock right now still. I am so curious about how many embryo are implanted and growing in there. I imagine if my betas are through the roof than I would guess there is multiples. The suspense is going to be killing me though until my betas. :wacko:

@Lucie, I am glad your shots went well and that you were able to get some Q-caps right away!! :thumbup: I am so sorry about your Dad having cancer and your friend as well. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Whisper, good luck for your next OB appointment. I hope that both babies are growing nice and strong!!! :hugs: Sorry about the heart burn. Are you allowed to take anything for the heart burn when prego? 

@Sweetness, my beta is Monday morning at 9:30 am and I should have the results hopefully by Monday afternoon because my DR's office put a rush on the request.


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone, quick question.....

Does anyone know of a good legit charity that helps with the costs of infertility meds or treatments? Some family members are looking for a place to donate for Christmas. I think donating to infertility is the way to go! Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- that's great your beta isn't too far away!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, Here is a link to the company that provided me with my free Gonal F meds. On their website they list a bunch of infertility websites/resources. I don't know much about the sites they list but if you do some research than I think you might find one that would be good to make a donation to. They list some nonprofit groups on there. :thumbup:

https://www.fertilitylifelines.com/resources/index.jsp


----------



## FirstTry

So, my beta today came back at 236. That's not good. I go in Monday for an u/s to see whether it's ectopic. Either way, it looks like this baby is not going to make it. We will try again as soon as we are allowed to.


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> So, my beta today came back at 236. That's not good. I go in Monday for an u/s to see whether it's ectopic. Either way, it looks like this baby is not going to make it. We will try again as soon as we are allowed to.

Hi First. I am sorry your beta wasn't higher,:hugs: but based on you being 5 weeks you are still in the normal range for your HCG levels. There is still hope that your pregnancy could be alright. I got my fingers crossed for you and I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that your levels keep rising. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

When is your next Beta?

Here is a link to HCG levels in early pregnancy.

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/concerns-and-complications/slow-rising-hcg-levels

_*hCG levels during pregnancy
(in weeks since last menstrual period)

3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml 

4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml 

5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml *_


----------



## Lucie73821

First, I hope things turn out ok for you!


----------



## holdontohope

FirstTry said:


> So, my beta today came back at 236. That's not good. I go in Monday for an u/s to see whether it's ectopic. Either way, it looks like this baby is not going to make it. We will try again as soon as we are allowed to.

I am so sorry First :hugs: :hug: 

Why do they think it might be ectopic? Are you having pain? 

I will keep you in my prayers! Hope you still get good news :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> So, my beta today came back at 236. That's not good. I go in Monday for an u/s to see whether it's ectopic. Either way, it looks like this baby is not going to make it. We will try again as soon as we are allowed to.
> 
> I am so sorry First :hugs: :hug:
> 
> Why do they think it might be ectopic? Are you having pain?
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers! Hope you still get good news :hugs:Click to expand...

First - :hug: I hope the results of the U/S come back with a healthy implantation, and you just have a slow riser!


----------



## holdontohope

:hi: Girls!

I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal?? 

I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:


----------



## alicatt

Wanna - I can't wait to hear about your BETA's and see what is going on? Maybe triplets? :baby::baby::baby:


AFM - I was out really late last night from the Christmas Party and the after party, I had a few glasses of wine and felt terrible this morning. Bad Ali! I am glad I did it though, as it was my last hurrah. My Mom came over and we put up the Christmas tree and went out for a nice lunch. I love that in December we can go and sit on a patio and have a seafood salad! YUM! Now I'm ready for a nap! 

After my results on Friday - 12 follicles between 6-9mm and a 6.6 mm lining with E2 level at 150 something, they want me back in on Monday to repeat and we'll see how things look then. Basically they said.. you'll be coming in every day next week so just assume you are coming in around 8:30-9 until ER! So I told my boss, don't expect me in before 10 next week. LOL. Off to take that nap!


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> :hi: Girls!
> 
> I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal??
> 
> I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:

Best of luck tomorrow!!! Yes, what you are feeling is totally normal! Do you remember what your E2 level was from the other day? It is a good indication of what is going on with your ovaries. Mine was in the 150s she said and that was good, and I can definitely feel them!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All!
I have been reading most of this thread from the beginning and it keeps me hopeful! It seems when you want a baby the most everyone around you is getting pregnant! Will be starting IVF#1 in January, still trying for our first... scared of the whole process!

*Me-30*, (slightly elevated prolactin- very under control, Fibromuscular Dysplasia- (Small Intercranial Aneurysm, other arteries corrected) HIGH RISK-can't carry multiples
*DH- 35*, Male Factor Infertility, Varicoceles- they think that is the cause of the MFI, will be going in for the surgery in a few weeks. 
TTC Naturally for 6 months-BFN's

IUI#1 (natural with HCG trigger) Sept.-BFN
IUI#2 (Natural with Hcg trigger) Oct- BFN
IUI#3 (natural) Nov- BFN
IUI#4 (natural.......) will be doing this as soon as I ovulate.

Unfortunately our insurance doesn't cover IVF or we would have done that a couple of months ago. Our ER told us to just try one more and 'hope for the best'- the best sperm count we've had so far was 8mil post wash with 50%motility.. so about 4 mil.

We have decided to pay for an IVF cycle in January ourselves and freeze any other fertilized embryos if we have them. 

Congrats to all of you who got their BFP's... and Good Luck to the rest! XOXO


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls!
> 
> I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal??
> 
> I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow!!! Yes, what you are feeling is totally normal! Do you remember what your E2 level was from the other day? It is a good indication of what is going on with your ovaries. Mine was in the 150s she said and that was good, and I can definitely feel them!Click to expand...

Thank you!! Good luck to you on Monday :thumbup:

I will ask about my E2 level tomorrow and I will be having another one. I am feeling so much in my pelvic area!! And its like all the way up to my stomach :wacko: Every second of this is all worth it though!! I have a feeling I will just be a couch potato:haha: until ER, because I have been getting a little dizzy when standing up also! 

Have a nice nap!! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls!
> 
> I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal??
> 
> I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow!!! Yes, what you are feeling is totally normal! Do you remember what your E2 level was from the other day? It is a good indication of what is going on with your ovaries. Mine was in the 150s she said and that was good, and I can definitely feel them!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Good luck to you on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> I will ask about my E2 level tomorrow and I will be having another one. I am feeling so much in my pelvic area!! And its like all the way up to my stomach :wacko: Every second of this is all worth it though!! I have a feeling I will just be a couch potato:haha: until ER, because I have been getting a little dizzy when standing up also!
> 
> Have a nice nap!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Be sure to tell them about the dizziness that shouldn't be a symptom. IVF is definitely not a cake walk, but it shouldn't be unbearable either. So if you are feeling poorly, definitely bring that up with your FS tomorrow. 

Haven't quite made it upstairs for that nap... going now!


----------



## wannabeprego

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All!
> I have been reading most of this thread from the beginning and it keeps me hopeful! It seems when you want a baby the most everyone around you is getting pregnant! Will be starting IVF#1 in January, still trying for our first... scared of the whole process!
> 
> *Me-30*, (slightly elevated prolactin- very under control, Fibromuscular Dysplasia- (Small Intercranial Aneurysm, other arteries corrected) HIGH RISK-can't carry multiples
> *DH- 35*, Male Factor Infertility, Varicoceles- they think that is the cause of the MFI, will be going in for the surgery in a few weeks.
> TTC Naturally for 6 months-BFN's
> 
> IUI#1 (natural with HCG trigger) Sept.-BFN
> IUI#2 (Natural with Hcg trigger) Oct- BFN
> IUI#3 (natural) Nov- BFN
> IUI#4 (natural.......) will be doing this as soon as I ovulate.
> 
> Unfortunately our insurance doesn't cover IVF or we would have done that a couple of months ago. Our ER told us to just try one more and 'hope for the best'- the best sperm count we've had so far was 8mil post wash with 50%motility.. so about 4 mil.
> 
> We have decided to pay for an IVF cycle in January ourselves and freeze any other fertilized embryos if we have them.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who got their BFP's... and Good Luck to the rest! XOXO

Welcometo the group and good luck to you for your January IVF cycle!!!:dust::dust:

https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee66/ms9267/Welcome%20to%20the%20Group/welcome-7.jpg


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Wannabeprego! 
I am having the HSG test next week to make sure that all of my lady parts are in working order... Is it painful? I read some horror stories... and my ER said it's quite uncomfortable. :/


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls!
> 
> I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal??
> 
> I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow!!! Yes, what you are feeling is totally normal! Do you remember what your E2 level was from the other day? It is a good indication of what is going on with your ovaries. Mine was in the 150s she said and that was good, and I can definitely feel them!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Good luck to you on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> I will ask about my E2 level tomorrow and I will be having another one. I am feeling so much in my pelvic area!! And its like all the way up to my stomach :wacko: Every second of this is all worth it though!! I have a feeling I will just be a couch potato:haha: until ER, because I have been getting a little dizzy when standing up also!
> 
> Have a nice nap!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to tell them about the dizziness that shouldn't be a symptom. IVF is definitely not a cake walk, but it shouldn't be unbearable either. So if you are feeling poorly, definitely bring that up with your FS tomorrow.
> 
> Haven't quite made it upstairs for that nap... going now!Click to expand...

I will for sure tell them about the dizziness tomorrow :thumbup: But I am not too worried about it because that is how my body reacts to pain.. With the endometriosis and multiple cyst ruptures for the past 5 years, we have learned that dizziness/even a few fainting episodes is just how my body deals with things :shrug: Thankful that I have my mom to drive me to my appts though! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> :hi: Girls!
> 
> I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal??
> 
> I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:

I was bloated and cramping throughout Stims. The worst cramping was on the day of ER. My extra strength tylenol took care of the cramps though and in a few days after the ER I felt much better. I didn't have problems standing straight or anything though. I do remember being dizzy a little here and there and very sleepy through out the stims process though. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope you have lots of nice sized follies!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## holdontohope

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All!
> I have been reading most of this thread from the beginning and it keeps me hopeful! It seems when you want a baby the most everyone around you is getting pregnant! Will be starting IVF#1 in January, still trying for our first... scared of the whole process!
> 
> *Me-30*, (slightly elevated prolactin- very under control, Fibromuscular Dysplasia- (Small Intercranial Aneurysm, other arteries corrected) HIGH RISK-can't carry multiples
> *DH- 35*, Male Factor Infertility, Varicoceles- they think that is the cause of the MFI, will be going in for the surgery in a few weeks.
> TTC Naturally for 6 months-BFN's
> 
> IUI#1 (natural with HCG trigger) Sept.-BFN
> IUI#2 (Natural with Hcg trigger) Oct- BFN
> IUI#3 (natural) Nov- BFN
> IUI#4 (natural.......) will be doing this as soon as I ovulate.
> 
> Unfortunately our insurance doesn't cover IVF or we would have done that a couple of months ago. Our ER told us to just try one more and 'hope for the best'- the best sperm count we've had so far was 8mil post wash with 50%motility.. so about 4 mil.
> 
> We have decided to pay for an IVF cycle in January ourselves and freeze any other fertilized embryos if we have them.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who got their BFP's... and Good Luck to the rest! XOXO


Welcome and Good Luck!!!! :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome BabyD! 

My dh had surgery to repair a varicocele a few years ago. It did help his numbers increase a bit. As for the hsg, it isn't fun, but it honestly isn't too bad either. I had one a year ago. I took some ibuprofen before, and half an Ativan for my nerves. The worst part for me is the dr. had a hard time getting the catheter through my cervix. When the dye went through I had about 5 seconds of intense cramping, and that was it. You will be just fine! :)


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks so much Lucie!!! i can't wait for it to be over.. hopefully no issues here! I see you just started your second IVF round.. best of luck.. I'll be watching and hoping for you!! xo


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> :hi: Girls!
> 
> I can not wait for my u/s in the morning! :thumbup: I am quite sore today with a lot of pressure/pulling/tugging. I just feel so sensitive in my pelvic area (bloated) and feel like everything is squished together. I can't even stand straight! Is all this normal??
> 
> I can't believe my ER will be sometime next week:happydance: I am SO ready! My mom and I can't stop smiling and realizing that we are near the end of this 3 month process!! :winkwink:

Congratulations, Hope! Being bloated is good, as it likely means there are lots of good eggies in there :thumbup:

I'm very happy for you :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you for your kind words, Wanna, Lucie, Hope, and Ali.

The nurse who called with the results told me this is not good and that the doctor wants to do more blood work and an ultrasound on Monday to see whether it's an ectopic. If not, is there something growing in the uterus.

Why might it be ectopic? The nurse who drew my blood this morning warned me that when you start with a low beta, that is a sign of a possible ectopic pregnancy. So, I guess that's why.

I cried a little, but I'm just feeling kinda blah. After the first beta, we did a bunch of crying. And even though the numbers went up the 2nd and 3rd time, I guess I kinda knew that it might not happen.

The way we see it is we've gotten further this time than any time before. And we're going to keep trying. But it sounds like the probability of us having a baby on or about July 31, 2012 is slim. I'll let you guys know if anything changes. Thank you for your support :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

First, I'll keep rooting for you, but I understand that it's discouraging. Glad you are going to keep going regardless of how things turn out, though.


----------



## tcmc

First I am sorry you are having to go through all this I will continue to hope and pray for a positive out come for you and Ur DH xx

Sweetness- I'm ok I've just been reading along with the thread each day but have Been feeling really deflated after seeing a negative on Wednesday even though I now know it was WAY to early to test! 

So I was wondering for all the ladies who have tested so far, how many days past transfer were u when u tested and what day transfer did u have? I'm thinking I could safely test tomorro at 9dp2dt? What do you all think? Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I'm sorry to hear that. But I have also seen many betas ( I google a lot) that have started low or didnt double and they have healthy babies. I hope everything goes well mon and the docs are wrong. :)

Tcmc- yea way too early esp with a 2dt. I know it's hard but keep your head up

I will keep both you in my prayers as well as everyone else


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> So, my beta today came back at 236. That's not good. I go in Monday for an u/s to see whether it's ectopic. Either way, it looks like this baby is not going to make it. We will try again as soon as we are allowed to.

First - sending you tons of :hugs: I'm praying that you just have a late implanter/slow riser. That chart Wanna posted looks like you are still in the normal range. Fx for you and hope the u/s on Monday goes well :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Lucie - glad the first shots went well. Those are always the hardest. I inject the Menopur really slowly and it barely stings. What a thoughtful thing you are doing for your friend with cancer! 

Whisper - sorry about the hearburn :(. I get it sometimes and it hurts! Good luck at your OB appointment! That is so great your family members are donating for infertility :thumbup:. I know about the Livestrong foundation Fertile Hope program because I got information on it from my Oncologist : https://www.fertilehope.org/. We didn't qualify but it's a wonderful program that helps cancer patients going through fertility treatments. 

Hold - good luck tomorrow! It sounds like things are really progressing. I have the pressure and bloating feeling but I didn't feel dizzy last time until about two days before my ER. The nurse told me rising estrogen can do that. 

Ali - you are so lucky you can sit outside in December! It's so cold here. Hope you had a great nap!

BabyD - welcome!! My HSG was only painful for a few seconds. I took two ibuprofen about an hour before the appointment.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, BabyD!

First- I'm sorry to hear about your beta today. Hopefully it is a slow riser and the u/s will show everything is ok. :hug: I'm glad you are prepared to keep trying either way. You are obviously a very strong woman. :bodyb:

AFM- I picked up my meds today. I'm starting on Tues with Menopur and Follistim and continuing but reducing the Lupron to 5 units. I'm pumped that the Follistim is in the pen (so easy!), but the Menopur was a bit confusing and I am NOT looking forward to injecting in my stomach. It's creepy. I'm happy to have my meds, though. I can't believe the ER is in 2 weeks! :happydance: My honey and I are taking photos for our Christmas card this weekend. We always try to put out a unique card, so it's a project. :winkwink: This is our last year in Hawaii, so we're definitely doing a beach photo. I'm going to freeze next year on the mainland!


----------



## hockey24

FirstTry said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Wanna, Lucie, Hope, and Ali.
> 
> The nurse who called with the results told me this is not good and that the doctor wants to do more blood work and an ultrasound on Monday to see whether it's an ectopic. If not, is there something growing in the uterus.
> 
> Why might it be ectopic? The nurse who drew my blood this morning warned me that when you start with a low beta, that is a sign of a possible ectopic pregnancy. So, I guess that's why.
> 
> I cried a little, but I'm just feeling kinda blah. After the first beta, we did a bunch of crying. And even though the numbers went up the 2nd and 3rd time, I guess I kinda knew that it might not happen.
> 
> The way we see it is we've gotten further this time than any time before. And we're going to keep trying. But it sounds like the probability of us having a baby on or about July 31, 2012 is slim. I'll let you guys know if anything changes. Thank you for your support :hugs:

First try, don't give up hope yet. I had low betas after my 2nd IVF. 21 to 80 to 200 something. My nurse talked ectopic but when we had the u/s it was the real deal and we saw the, heart beat. I did miscarry later but that was due to egg quality and not low betas. 

Fx'd!!


----------



## MoBaby

ive had another episode of spotting... i am for sure i hit my cervix today b/c i felt a pinch. The next time i went there was spotting but then a hour or so after that there were some darker red spots on the liner and there was some more spotting up there... I cant contact my re until monday so guess ill just relax tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed everything is okay. No cramping.


----------



## Mells54

So I got the :bfn: I was expecting. I'm ok since we knew we have a low probability with IUI, but it's always nice to hope.
Will talk to my RE Monday and see when we can start again. :shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, Mells. I hope you get to start IVF right away. Your BFP is right around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all!
Been gone a couple days and this thread moves sooo fast! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm still waiting for AF. I ovulated late, so I am hoping that doesn't make my cycle too long. I am taking 75 mg of DHEA per RE request and it is making me all off. My coordinator said it is normal, but it is frustrating. I'm just ready to get started. 

Wanna- Wow great news!! I can't believe how fast you are getting your BFP. Maybe there is multiples in there?!!

Em- Lots of luck at your ER on tuesday!! :dust:

First- I'm saying prayers and holding out hope for you!! :hug:

Mells- Sorry to hear about your BFN! Hopefully you get started soon!!!

Baby- Welcome to the group!! Lots of luck with your Jan IVF!

Hold- Must be so exciting to finally be getting so close! I can't wait!

Sorry if I missed anyone. I didn't have a chance to go back far and read. Hope you are all well and those w/a ET and/or BFP- hope everyone is snuggling in nicely!


----------



## want2conceive

Baby - Welcome aboard!


First - I'm do sorry to hear about your beta. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


Hold - Good Luck with your ER this week! :dust:

Em - Good Luck with your ER on Tuesday! :dust:

Mells - hope your next cycle is all you need! :dust:

Wanna - Congrat's girl! I'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance:

Mobaby - try and relax. Was it brown spotting because that's normal?


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi ladies sorry to jump in but can anyone help going through first icsi egg collection tomorrow what I'm worried about is tww after egg transfer my periods will be due in a week not two weeks what happens if it comes does this mean it doesn't work really scared not going to work please help


----------



## MoBaby

No it was pink with a few red spots but no cramping. Calling tomorrow. They said its fine as this is my fourth episode. It usually is only an isolated event then gone. It's gone this morning.

Mulls : sorry about bfn :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, Good luck with stims hun!!! I hope you make lots of nice healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:

@Mo, i am so sorry that you are having spotting. I hopr it stops and that everything will be okay with your baby bean. Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@Mells, I am so sorry about your BFN hun!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I tested this morning with FMU and I got my first ever dark pink line on a FRER, and I literally cried!!! This is the first time in 3 years that I have ever gotten a line on a FRER and I am so over the moon with joy, because I feel like it is official now, I am can finally believe that I am pregnant. I took a FRER 2 days ago and the line was so faint that it barely showed, so the FRER this morning shows progression and that my HCG levels are rising. It is definatly not the trigger and officially my BFP!! :happydance::happydance: The link in my siggy to my journal shows my latest tests. :winkwink:

And for those testing early the pink handled Wondfo IC's with HCG written on them in red are way more sensitive than the FRER is, I got lines on those IC's about 3 days before it showed good on the FRER, so they are very sensitive and great tests to use when testing early!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

girlydreamer said:


> Hi ladies sorry to jump in but can anyone help going through first icsi egg collection tomorrow what I'm worried about is tww after egg transfer my periods will be due in a week not two weeks what happens if it comes does this mean it doesn't work really scared not going to work please help

Welcome to the group!! Good luck with your ER!! :flower: The ER itself is not to bad, they put me under anathesia and i fell asleep and woke up and it was done. My DH said the procedure took a total of 10 minutes and was very fast. I just had cramping and bloating but extra strength tylenol was enough to curb the pain. 

I would suggest talking to your DR's about your concerns about when they are doing the ET. Your DR is doing what they think is best for you. I did my ET on CD 19 and everything went well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tcmc

im out, tested this morning 9dp2dt and it was BFN:cry: gutted haven't told DH yet


----------



## wannabeprego

tcmc said:


> im out, tested this morning 9dp2dt and it was BFN:cry: gutted haven't told DH yet

I am so sorry about your BFN hun!!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: When is is beta scheduled for?

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/waqqas12/big-hugs.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@TCMC.. i just found the website that shows when you can tests after an 3 DT and it says to wait until 11 days past transfer, so it is possible that you are still testing too early. I would suggest waiting a few days and retesting hun!!:hugs::hugs:

Here is the weblink that shows when to test...

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## Em260

Mells - I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm glad you can start the IVF process right away! It will go by so fast. 

Lotus - I was creeped out by the injections at first too. You will get used to it very quickly. That sounds like a really fun Christmas card! I would LOVE to be on the beach right now :)

Cali - I hope AF shows up soon! Waiting is such a pain :(

Mo - ugh sorry about the spotting. Maybe it's just irritation from hitting your cervix? Hope you can rest today and the spotting stops. 

Girly - welcome to the group! You should talk to your doctor about your concerns. I'm assuming they will have you on supportive meds like progesterone which should prevent AF from starting.


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> @Lotus, Good luck with stims hun!!! I hope you make lots of nice healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:
> 
> @Mo, i am so sorry that you are having spotting. I hopr it stops and that everything will be okay with your baby bean. Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Mells, I am so sorry about your BFN hun!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, I tested this morning with FMU and I got my first ever dark pink line on a FRER, and I literally cried!!! This is the first time in 3 years that I have ever gotten a line on a FRER and I am so over the moon with joy, because I feel like it is official now, I am can finally believe that I am pregnant. I took a FRER 2 days ago and the line was so faint that it barely showed, so the FRER this morning shows progression and that my HCG levels are rising. It is definatly not the trigger and officially my BFP!! :happydance::happydance: The link in my siggy to my journal shows my latest tests. :winkwink:
> 
> And for those testing early the pink handled Wondfo IC's with HCG written on them in red are way more sensitive than the FRER is, I got lines on those IC's about 3 days before it showed good on the FRER, so they are very sensitive and great tests to use when testing early!! :thumbup:

Congrats Wanna!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!! That is amazing the line showed up so dark! I'm off to check it out in your journal :)


----------



## Em260

tcmc said:


> im out, tested this morning 9dp2dt and it was BFN:cry: gutted haven't told DH yet

tcmc - It's still really early!! :hugs: Give it a couple more days. Lots of people don't get a positive test until the day of their beta. Fx for you!


----------



## BabyD225

Mells- It seems as if we may be on the same IUI/IVF cycle soon.. I'm expecting AF today or tomorrow from my last IUI... so then two weeks until my final IUI.. then IVF all while my husband gets his variococele surgery... 

TCMC- So sorry you've gotten a BFN so far... fingers crossed for a BFP in the beta. Maybe it is too early?? 

Sweetness- I'm excited for your next test!!! Patiently waiting!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - Sorry about the spotting, but I know it is normal, but regardless I can only imagine that it is stressful. Hang in there and hopefully the FS can give you some reassurance; maybe even an early scan ;)

Mells - I am so sorry hun. Hopefully you can start IVF soon!

tcmc - What kind of test did you use? When is your beta? It still is early and not everyone gets their positive that early, so until you get AF or a neg beta, don't give up :hugs:

Welcome BabyD and girly!

Lotus - I was SO freaked when I did my first injection; to the point I felt like I was gonna be sick. It is really so easy once you get started. And for the menopur, I watched u-tube videos to help me understand how to mix, etc... And a beach sounds so great right now, but I am not complaining, it is supposed to be 60's today in IL and it's 12/2 :)

hold - You are sooooo close to ER :)

Ali - Sorry the wine made you feel crummy, but you are almost ready for ER :)

Congrats on great lines wanna! With the FRER, at least you know it is a BFP since it is not as sensitive!! I am happy for you ;)

Chase - How are you holding up; this wait is driving me nuts!!

Hi Sweet, Em, Hockey, Whisper, want...how are you ladies doing?? And to anyone I may have missed; hope your enjoying your weekend ;)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

tcmc, sorry you are still getting negative. I've been there - it sucks.

Michelle, I'm actually doing okay with the wait. It's been harder in the past - the second time I actually scheduled a vacation during that time so I'd be distracted. I'm kind of fatalistic about it this time, recognizing that it's all out of my hands. Mother Nature is one cruel, selfish b**ch but I will not give up the fight even she knocks me down again.


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies and Gent! :hi:

MoBaby - I have heard many woman say that they spotted through their first trimester. I also think it is much more common with IVF patients than non-IVF. I just hope your appt tomorrow relays your fears! :hug:

Mells - sorry about the BFN, will you be trying IVF soon?

Tcmc - I know exactly where you are, that was me 2 months ago. Big :hug: and maybe you just have a late implanter? I would give it a few more days before you totally throw in the towel.

Lotus - The QCap makes the mixing very easy. I just hate the injection part! Especially now since they are having me do it IM in the rear, and since I'm single I have to do it myself. I'm sure you can imagine how hard it is to inject yourself in the rear end! :rofl: You'll get the hang of it soon enough!

Wanna - :yipee: so happy you got a nice strong line on the FRER, where did you get the other tests? The Wondfo ones? I might go and get myself some.

Michelle - wow that is very warm for Chicago in December! Enjoy! It is about 78 here and pretty windy, the palms in the back yard are moving a lot, but the sun is shining bright! 

Hold - can't wait to hear the results of your test this morning!!! Don't keep us in suspense!! I just realized that you are 3 hours behind and it is not even 8 am there. So I guess I will have to be in suspense for a few more hours.

Chase - glad to hear you are making it through the wait without going insane! It is a difficult time, but I found keeping busy and being with friends/family helped make the time go faster. Have you checked in with your surrogate much the past few days to find out how she is feeling?

AFM - I have my next appt tomorrow morning, hopefully I have managed to grow some more follicles and my estrogen level is increasing. I do not have a headache at all, and that is a great sign. Means my estrogen has risen! Only bad thing is that I am so totally bloated! I could barely button my shorts! I'm down 7 lbs on the scale since I went gluten free, but yet I'm bloated to the point that my clothes don't fit? :wacko: I might have to pull out my lululemon comfy shorts/pants and live in those for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## michelle01

Chase - You are right, it is out of our hands now! And she can be selfish ;) Hopefully we both get our bfp's ;)

Ali - It is VERY warm for this time of year; we normally have snow by now and there has been none of that yet. Kinda strange, but I am enjoying it cause I hate the cold weather. And if it were up to me I would be living in Arizona, but with all our dogs, we are kinda stuck here for awhile. Good luck tomorrow and hopefully ER will be early next week ;)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Chase - You are right, it is out of our hands now! And she can be selfish ;) Hopefully we both get our bfp's ;)
> 
> Ali - It is VERY warm for this time of year; we normally have snow by now and there has been none of that yet. Kinda strange, but I am enjoying it cause I hate the cold weather. And if it were up to me I would be living in Arizona, but with all our dogs, we are kinda stuck here for awhile. Good luck tomorrow and hopefully ER will be early next week ;)

My family is from Canada so I know all about cold weather! I miss the snow.. lol! Am I crazy? I think my one dog might miss the snow too. Zach on the other hand has never seen it! Maybe I'll have to take a trip back to Canada in the winter time soon. I haven't seen snow since 2007 :haha: Enjoy the warmer weather while it lasts! Thanks for the well wishes tomorrow. I just want to get moving and on to the ER! I'm on my 7th day of stims, so we should be getting close!


----------



## MoBaby

tcmc: dont worry just yet! test again tomorrow. :hugs:
michelle: the 10th seems sooo far away!!! cant wait for you to test!
ali: GL at your appt! 

The spotting did stop; it was once again an isolated event without any cramping so I think its safe to say its from the stupid vaginal progesterone. After I saw the first spotting I explored (sorry, TMI) and then when I went again there was a little more spotting on the liner but then it went away. None this morning or the other 3 times I have went. I think I am going to call again tomorrow just to let the nurse know. I doubt I can get in early for an US though :( I think at this point I would feel better if they gave me the PIO and I did the vaginal progesterone as a precaution. I never had issues with low progesterone but all bets are off after FET

Mels: again sorry about the bfn :( hopefully next cycle the protocol will be changed up so you can make it to ER /ET
Wanna: Congrats again!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> tcmc: dont worry just yet! test again tomorrow. :hugs:
> michelle: the 10th seems sooo far away!!! cant wait for you to test!
> ali: GL at your appt!
> 
> The spotting did stop; it was once again an isolated event without any cramping so I think its safe to say its from the stupid vaginal progesterone. After I saw the first spotting I explored (sorry, TMI) and then when I went again there was a little more spotting on the liner but then it went away. None this morning or the other 3 times I have went. I think I am going to call again tomorrow just to let the nurse know. I doubt I can get in early for an US though :( I think at this point I would feel better if they gave me the PIO and I did the vaginal progesterone as a precaution. I never had issues with low progesterone but all bets are off after FET
> 
> Mels: again sorry about the bfn :( hopefully next cycle the protocol will be changed up so you can make it to ER /ET
> Wanna: Congrats again!

WHEW! Glad to hear your spotting stopped. I bet it is the progesterone suppositories. I have heard that the gel that the progesterone is infused with can be irritating to your skin cells down there. I used Crinone during one of my IUIs and it was horrible stuff. I made them test my progesterone on later IUIs and it was always high on its own. I know with a fresh IVF cycle you have to do some sort of progesterone/estrogen supplementation because they destroy the Corpus Luteum retrieving the eggs. I'm not sure about FET? I opted for the PIO in ethyl oleate (the oil) and it was easy to inject and aside from the bruising on my rear end, it was way better than the suppositories!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm on these pill things that you stick up there with this hard plastic applicator and the pills are huge... the crinone was easy (never any issues) but I only took it once daily and I am doing these 3x daily... Since I didnt ovulate the cycle of FET, my body doesnt know to produce the progesterone/estrogen that goes along with supporting pregnancy right now. I think with a natural FET since you ovulate your body makes it but not with a medicated...My progesterone was very high with my fresh IVF BFP so I didnt have to take crinone but for a few days. I really think the PIO would be easier at this point... to bad I just spent $400 on another 4 weeks of endometrin! UGH. When will the worry go away??


----------



## Whisper82

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> tcmc: dont worry just yet! test again tomorrow. :hugs:
> michelle: the 10th seems sooo far away!!! cant wait for you to test!
> ali: GL at your appt!
> 
> The spotting did stop; it was once again an isolated event without any cramping so I think its safe to say its from the stupid vaginal progesterone. After I saw the first spotting I explored (sorry, TMI) and then when I went again there was a little more spotting on the liner but then it went away. None this morning or the other 3 times I have went. I think I am going to call again tomorrow just to let the nurse know. I doubt I can get in early for an US though :( I think at this point I would feel better if they gave me the PIO and I did the vaginal progesterone as a precaution. I never had issues with low progesterone but all bets are off after FET
> 
> Mels: again sorry about the bfn :( hopefully next cycle the protocol will be changed up so you can make it to ER /ET
> Wanna: Congrats again!
> 
> WHEW! Glad to hear your spotting stopped. I bet it is the progesterone suppositories. I have heard that the gel that the progesterone is infused with can be irritating to your skin cells down there. I used Crinone during one of my IUIs and it was horrible stuff. I made them test my progesterone on later IUIs and it was always high on its own. I know with a fresh IVF cycle you have to do some sort of progesterone/estrogen supplementation because they destroy the Corpus Luteum retrieving the eggs. I'm not sure about FET? I opted for the PIO in ethyl oleate (the oil) and it was easy to inject and aside from the bruising on my rear end, it was way better than the suppositories!Click to expand...

I agree! I am not a fan of the Crinone. It has really been irritating me down there. I think if I end up doing this again in the future, I will do the injection!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, I get the pink handled Wondfo's off of Amazon.com. 
Here is a link to the last set of Wondfo's I ordered off of there!! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AOMAOG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

@Mo, that is great that your spotting has stopped!! I hope it stays that way!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

See? This is why this forum is so important! The sharing of experiences and different side effects and the different things we go through during the cycle. Thank you ladies (and gent) for keeping me sane! :wacko: I am not sure I could do this without the support that BnB and especially others going through IVF have given. Thanks!


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> @Ali, I get the pink handled Wondfo's off of Amazon.com.
> Here is a link to the last set of Wondfo's I ordered off of there!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AOMAOG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00
> 
> @Mo, that is great that your spotting has stopped!! I hope it stays that way!!:hugs::hugs:

HAHA! I used those last cycle, I just didn't know they were called wondfo! :rofl: I guess I'm not all that observant! 

I'm not sure I want to test super early this time around. Part of me does, but part of me just wants to wait it out. I was so hopeful last cycle, and never saw my :bfp: so this time around I'm just not sure I want to test early? Thing is if I want to get the wondfo's I need to get them now so that there are here in time. :argh: If I have them I'll use them, so hard to decide!


----------



## want2conceive

Girly - Welcome aboard Girl!


Mells & Tcmc - So sorry to hear about your bfn's girls. I hope your next cycle is all you both need! :hugs:


Michelle - I am having Nausea daily now. My poor dh, I'm so glad he understands it's the hormones and not me.


Ali - I hope you have more folicles tomorrow girl!


Mobaby - I'm glad your spotting stopped.


----------



## holdontohope

I just got back from my u/s! It was a little overwhelming!! And amazing to see that my ovaries look like swiss cheese:haha:
My FS only measures/and counts the dominate follicles :shrug: 

So, on day 6 of stimming I have: 

Lining- 9 
Left ovary- 5 dominate follicles 
Right ovary- 5 dominate follicles 
So 10 follicles all measuring about 11mm

When he was doing the u/s, my mom and I could both clearly count over 10 follicles on each ovary :shrug: And he did say I had some that were smaller and showed them to me. But he only counts the biggest because those are what he can "guarantee" holds an egg. I went in expecting to hear around 20.. So I was a little disappointed, even though FS was quite happy with those results. We weren't positive if my left ovary was damaged to badly, so I was happy to see it was working as well! I guess 10 follicles is better then nothing :thumbup::shrug: Hopefully some of the little ones catch up in the next 5 days!

He thinks my ER is going to be on Friday. My meds are staying the same rite now. My next appt is now Wed morning which I guess could be when my trigger shot is if ER is Friday! Because I am using a sperm donor, The original plan was to freeze half unfertilized.. However, if I don't have more then 20 eggs, I have decided just to fertilize them all and hope for the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Mo - I'm glad the spotting has stopped! Will you still go in for monitoring on Monday? 

Hold - 10 follicles is great! It's still really early so more will probably pop up and they often find more eggs during ER. 

Michelle - I wish I could put us all in fast forward through this next week. Waiting stinks!

Want - sorry about the nausea but congrats on being an olive! I love those tickers :)


----------



## Em260

I just got the call to trigger tonight at 11pm!! Yay!! :happydance: I am so happy to finally get this show on the road. I have to go back in tomorrow for blood work and my retrieval will be Tuesday morning. I'm starting to feel kind of sickly so I've been in bed most of the day. Once my estrogen gets high I get flu like symptoms :(. At least this time I know it's normal for me. 

I just want to get through this retrieval and then in about two weeks I will have surgery to remove my ovarian cysts. After that I can look forward to my FET sometime in January. I can't wait!


----------



## MoBaby

em!! YAY for triggering!!!!! Will you lose your ovaries completely when they take the cysts off? How long is the recovery from that?

I wont go in but I may call. IDK. Every other time its happened they have said its from the progesterone but last time the nurse did say they may switch me over... 

Hold: Great report!! When I went at day 6 I only had 5 follicles over 10mm.. I was bummed but I went back 2 days later and I had over 20 follicles over 10mm! Then the next day I had some that grew like 4mm or so overnight and I trigger and we got 22 eggies so there is chance you will have more. Your scans sounds great!! Friday is so close!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> em!! YAY for triggering!!!!! Will you lose your ovaries completely when they take the cysts off? How long is the recovery from that?
> 
> I wont go in but I may call. IDK. Every other time its happened they have said its from the progesterone but last time the nurse did say they may switch me over...
> 
> Hold: Great report!! When I went at day 6 I only had 5 follicles over 10mm.. I was bummed but I went back 2 days later and I had over 20 follicles over 10mm! Then the next day I had some that grew like 4mm or so overnight and I trigger and we got 22 eggies so there is chance you will have more. Your scans sounds great!! Friday is so close!

I might lose my ovary and I only have one because I lost the other one to ovarian cancer six years ago. So that's the reason I'm doing these IVF cycles. The recovery depends on what happens in surgery. My surgeon is going to attempt the surgery laparoscopically but she might have to switch over to a full incision which would take a lot longer to heal, something like six weeks recovery vs. two weeks. 

Hmm I think you should call if they might want to switch you over. I'm assuming you mean switch to PIO IM shots?


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> I might lose my ovary and I only have one because I lost the other one to ovarian cancer six years ago. So that's the reason I'm doing these IVF cycles. The recovery depends on what happens in surgery. My surgeon is going to attempt the surgery laparoscopically but she might have to switch over to a full incision which would take a lot longer to heal, something like six weeks recovery vs. two weeks.
> 
> Hmm I think you should call if they might want to switch you over. I'm assuming you mean switch to PIO IM shots?

Em - wow to doing IVF after ovarian cancer! :thumbup: I have had large cysts on my ovaries in the past, and I even had to have one operated on back in 2004, my cyst was 10cm in size, or the size of a grapefruit. They were able to operate and remove the cyst and that ovary is still kicking today! So I hope they are able to do the same thing for you. I think a lot has to do with the size of the cyst, the makeup of the cyst (fluid filled, or dermoid, etc) and how it is attached to the ovary. The Dr's always say they are going to attempt to do things laproscopically and will use conventional surgery as a fall back if necessary. Both laproscopic surgries I have had were like that, and both were 100% successful doing it the laproscopic method. The key is to pick a surgeon that is well trained laproscopically and you will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

*Question Ladies...* Have any of you felt like your ovaries were itchy before? My ovaries feel itchy, a similar feeling to when a scar is healing and it is itchy. That is how my ovaries feel right now!! So bizarre! :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, In the middle of my stims I had 10 follicles total at one point and than after a couple more days of stims I ended up with 14 follicles that were big enough for the dr to measure. Than for my ER I got a surprise and ended up with 20 eggs!!! So 10 is a great number so far hun.:thumbup: I also could see a bunch more follicles on the ultrasound as well that the nurses weren't counting. My dr advised me from the beginning that on average a women gets about 6 to 20 eggs so you are are doing good hun!! More follies will get bigger and catch up. :hugs: Good luck!! :dust::dust:

@Em, that is great news that you got to trigger!!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed you get lots of eggs!!! Good luck!!! :dust: I am sorry you aren't feeling well and I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

EM I hope you get to keep the ovary!! I didnt realize about the OC before. Wow. Sorry you went through that! 

The RE nurse said they may switch me to PIO, yes, so maybe I should. Still no more spotting which is good.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I might lose my ovary and I only have one because I lost the other one to ovarian cancer six years ago. So that's the reason I'm doing these IVF cycles. The recovery depends on what happens in surgery. My surgeon is going to attempt the surgery laparoscopically but she might have to switch over to a full incision which would take a lot longer to heal, something like six weeks recovery vs. two weeks.
> 
> Hmm I think you should call if they might want to switch you over. I'm assuming you mean switch to PIO IM shots?
> 
> Em - wow to doing IVF after ovarian cancer! :thumbup: I have had large cysts on my ovaries in the past, and I even had to have one operated on back in 2004, my cyst was 10cm in size, or the size of a grapefruit. They were able to operate and remove the cyst and that ovary is still kicking today! So I hope they are able to do the same thing for you. I think a lot has to do with the size of the cyst, the makeup of the cyst (fluid filled, or dermoid, etc) and how it is attached to the ovary. The Dr's always say they are going to attempt to do things laproscopically and will use conventional surgery as a fall back if necessary. Both laproscopic surgries I have had were like that, and both were 100% successful doing it the laproscopic method. The key is to pick a surgeon that is well trained laproscopically and you will be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, Ali! I didn't realize you had gone through this too. One of the cysts I have now is about the size of the grapefruit and the other is about 3cm. My Oncologist thinks it's probably ovarian cancer again, most likely the same type I had before. They are mucinous tumors. I've had a ton of imaging done, ultrasounds and pelvic MRI and everyone has the same conclusion that it's the same type so we'll see. Luckily it's a very slow growing type of cancer and the prognosis is really good. Last time I didn't even need chemo so hopefully that will be the case this time as well fx. I feel really lucky that I was able to do these two IVF cycles because we really didn't know if my ovary would even respond to the meds with these two masses on it.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> EM I hope you get to keep the ovary!! I didnt realize about the OC before. Wow. Sorry you went through that!
> 
> The RE nurse said they may switch me to PIO, yes, so maybe I should. Still no more spotting which is good.

Thanks, Mo! I'm hopeful that the surgeon can save my ovary but even if she can't at least we have our little embryos on ice :thumbup:. I think you should call just in case. Better to switch and it hopefully would save you the worry of spotting again. My clinic only uses PIO.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> *Question Ladies...* Have any of you felt like your ovaries were itchy before? My ovaries feel itchy, a similar feeling to when a scar is healing and it is itchy. That is how my ovaries feel right now!! So bizarre! :wacko:

Hmm I feel stretching and pulling but not itching. I bet that is a strange sensation!


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi ladies thanks for welcoming me :) em260 I'm really sorry for what your going through and I hope they can save your ovary. I go for ec tomorrow petrified as I've read some stories that I'm going to be in agony I hope they get lots of eggs. This is my first icsi short protocol I'm 24 and haven't responded as well as I want to. Sending baby dust to all you ladies.


----------



## MoBaby

gl tomorrow girly!! I have done EC 3 times and it is not painful IMO. I had 20 eggs, 17 eggs, 22 eggs collected. I worked the next day. Slightly crampy afterwards, a little spotting. Felt bloated for a few days after EC. You are going to do well!!


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you Em, Mo, Wanna and Ali!!! :hugs: 

You girls made me feel a lot better about the whole situation!! I am trying my best not to worry about anything, but it is so hard!! I questioned my FS about not wanting to see me again until Wednesday this morning 3 different times!! :blush: I am now starting to worry they will get to big too quick, or over cook, or I will ovulate them!! :haha: I am still on 10cc Lupron and will do 2 vials of Menopur tomorrow and Tuesday. Wednesday I am not suppose to do any meds until after my u/s. 

Will I stim the same day as the trigger? The day after?


----------



## holdontohope

Em260 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> EM I hope you get to keep the ovary!! I didnt realize about the OC before. Wow. Sorry you went through that!
> 
> The RE nurse said they may switch me to PIO, yes, so maybe I should. Still no more spotting which is good.
> 
> Thanks, Mo! I'm hopeful that the surgeon can save my ovary but even if she can't at least we have our little embryos on ice :thumbup:. I think you should call just in case. Better to switch and it hopefully would save you the worry of spotting again. My clinic only uses PIO.Click to expand...

I am so sorry about the ovarian cancer Em:hugs: 

I hope your doctor can save your ovary and everything goes great!!! :hug: 

I had a large cyst removed with my first surgery in 2007. How big is the cyst? Since then I have had several cysts rupture (5cm-7cm) and it is NO fun! All on my left ovary too! That's why we weren't sure I would make any follicles on the left. 

YAY for trigger tonight:happydance: How many days did you stim total?


----------



## MoBaby

you probably wont stim the day you trigger. I never did. sometimes I read about one taking stims and trigger the same day but most likely not. the trigger makes the follicles grow a little more also and helps them mature.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hold, we are about a week apart. I start my stims on Tues and should do the ER next Fri, the 14th. We'll see. It sounds like your eggies are progressing nicely! This is such a crazy, exciting time. :dance:


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> I am so sorry about the ovarian cancer Em:hugs:
> 
> I hope your doctor can save your ovary and everything goes great!!! :hug:
> 
> I had a large cyst removed with my first surgery in 2007. How big is the cyst? Since then I have had several cysts rupture (5cm-7cm) and it is NO fun! All on my left ovary too! That's why we weren't sure I would make any follicles on the left.
> 
> YAY for trigger tonight:happydance: How many days did you stim total?

Thanks Hold! One of the cysts is 8cm and the other is 3cm. That is great your ovary is responding so well even after surgery! I stimmed for a total of 10 days. I am triggering tonight and I took my last stims last night.

I had those same fears last time that the follicles would get too big or I would ovulate but don't worry because it won't happen! The meds you are on will prevent that and your Dr. knows when to trigger you so that the eggs are mature and not overcooked.


----------



## Em260

girlydreamer said:


> Hi ladies thanks for welcoming me :) em260 I'm really sorry for what your going through and I hope they can save your ovary. I go for ec tomorrow petrified as I've read some stories that I'm going to be in agony I hope they get lots of eggs. This is my first icsi short protocol I'm 24 and haven't responded as well as I want to. Sending baby dust to all you ladies.

Thanks Girly. Good luck tomorrow! My egg retrieval was not bad at all last time. I was bloated afterwards and a little crampy. Just as an fyi make sure you have something for constipation because the anesthesia can do that to you. I hope you get tons of eggs!!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Mells- It seems as if we may be on the same IUI/IVF cycle soon.. I'm expecting AF today or tomorrow from my last IUI... so then two weeks until my final IUI.. then IVF all while my husband gets his variococele surgery...
> 
> TCMC- So sorry you've gotten a BFN so far... fingers crossed for a BFP in the beta. Maybe it is too early??
> 
> Sweetness- I'm excited for your next test!!! Patiently waiting!

BabyD: still don't have AF, just some brownish discharge. I'm going to talk to my RE tomorrow and see what I have to do to get started again. Good luck to you and your DH. Hopefully, this will be our time!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I might lose my ovary and I only have one because I lost the other one to ovarian cancer six years ago. So that's the reason I'm doing these IVF cycles. The recovery depends on what happens in surgery. My surgeon is going to attempt the surgery laparoscopically but she might have to switch over to a full incision which would take a lot longer to heal, something like six weeks recovery vs. two weeks.
> 
> Hmm I think you should call if they might want to switch you over. I'm assuming you mean switch to PIO IM shots?
> 
> Em - wow to doing IVF after ovarian cancer! :thumbup: I have had large cysts on my ovaries in the past, and I even had to have one operated on back in 2004, my cyst was 10cm in size, or the size of a grapefruit. They were able to operate and remove the cyst and that ovary is still kicking today! So I hope they are able to do the same thing for you. I think a lot has to do with the size of the cyst, the makeup of the cyst (fluid filled, or dermoid, etc) and how it is attached to the ovary. The Dr's always say they are going to attempt to do things laproscopically and will use conventional surgery as a fall back if necessary. Both laproscopic surgries I have had were like that, and both were 100% successful doing it the laproscopic method. The key is to pick a surgeon that is well trained laproscopically and you will be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Ali! I didn't realize you had gone through this too. One of the cysts I have now is about the size of the grapefruit and the other is about 3cm. My Oncologist thinks it's probably ovarian cancer again, most likely the same type I had before. They are mucinous tumors. I've had a ton of imaging done, ultrasounds and pelvic MRI and everyone has the same conclusion that it's the same type so we'll see. Luckily it's a very slow growing type of cancer and the prognosis is really good. Last time I didn't even need chemo so hopefully that will be the case this time as well fx. I feel really lucky that I was able to do these two IVF cycles because we really didn't know if my ovary would even respond to the meds with these two masses on it.Click to expand...

Well I have never had cancer, but I have had to have a cyst removed from my right ovary. Strangely enough it seems to be making nice follicles, and the FS doesn't think it has hurt my egg production at all. I think it really has to do with the size of the cyst, the type of cyst and the skill of the surgeon. I really hope your cysts aren't tumors/cancer. It is great that you did an IVF cycle to get as many eggs as you can! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Well I have never had cancer, but I have had to have a cyst removed from my right ovary. Strangely enough it seems to be making nice follicles, and the FS doesn't think it has hurt my egg production at all. I think it really has to do with the size of the cyst, the type of cyst and the skill of the surgeon. I really hope your cysts aren't tumors/cancer. It is great that you did an IVF cycle to get as many eggs as you can! :thumbup:

Right, I just meant you've gone through the same surgery. It's pretty amazing that your ovaries are still responding so well even after surgery. I did a ton of research before deciding to attempt IVF before my surgery and my main reason was that many women do not respond to the stims after surgery. So good for you!! :thumbup: When you had your cyst removed did they remove it intact or did they drain it and then remove it?


----------



## MoBaby

So I went to the clinic this morning.... When I got out of bed i felt a gush and I went to bathroom and it was bright red blood. But that's it. It stopped and was nothing else. But I decided to walk into the clinic. They won't scan me yet which pisses me off but drew another beta and are going to most likely put me on pio. The nurse said a lot of women have been having this with the suppositories so they are thinking about not using them at all. The other nurse told me everything is going to be fine, this is not uncommon and not to worry. I really didn't want another beta b/c that gives me something to worry about now and since it was high on wed I now expect a nice doubling rate. Ugh. Why can't this be easy?? I'm so upset atm and I want answers why this keeps happening.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> So I went to the clinic this morning.... When I got out of bed i felt a gush and I went to bathroom and it was bright red blood. But that's it. It stopped and was nothing else. But I decided to walk into the clinic. They won't scan me yet which pisses me off but drew another beta and are going to most likely put me on pio. The nurse said a lot of women have been having this with the suppositories so they are thinking about not using them at all. The other nurse told me everything is going to be fine, this is not uncommon and not to worry. I really didn't want another beta b/c that gives me something to worry about now and since it was high on wed I now expect a nice doubling rate. Ugh. Why can't this be easy?? I'm so upset atm and I want answers why this keeps happening.

Oh Mo I'm so sorry!! That must have been terrifying. Like I mentioned yesterday my clinic only uses PIO. So hopefully once you switch over this won't keep happening. Big :hugs: to you.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies will get caught up later I worked all weekend on nights so bout to go sleep. How everyone is well 

Mo- try not to worry IVF ladies are a totally different ball game persay. Don't fret. And that's dumb they didnt do an ultrasound


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> So I went to the clinic this morning.... When I got out of bed i felt a gush and I went to bathroom and it was bright red blood. But that's it. It stopped and was nothing else. But I decided to walk into the clinic. They won't scan me yet which pisses me off but drew another beta and are going to most likely put me on pio. The nurse said a lot of women have been having this with the suppositories so they are thinking about not using them at all. The other nurse told me everything is going to be fine, this is not uncommon and not to worry. I really didn't want another beta b/c that gives me something to worry about now and since it was high on wed I now expect a nice doubling rate. Ugh. Why can't this be easy?? I'm so upset atm and I want answers why this keeps happening.

Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:I hope the spotting stops soon and that everything will be okay with your pregnancy!!!:hugs: I am glad they are letting you try PIO instead and I hope that helps stop the spotting. :hugs:I am sorry they wouldn't let you have a scan!!:growlmad: i will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything is going to be alright for you hun!!!:hugs: 

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm201/Pusslil/Divems%202010/April/Hugs.png


----------



## Mells54

Oh Mo! I'm sorry. I'm sure they wouldn't tell you not to worry if they were truly concerned. Hang in there!


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> So I went to the clinic this morning.... When I got out of bed i felt a gush and I went to bathroom and it was bright red blood. But that's it. It stopped and was nothing else. But I decided to walk into the clinic. They won't scan me yet which pisses me off but drew another beta and are going to most likely put me on pio. The nurse said a lot of women have been having this with the suppositories so they are thinking about not using them at all. The other nurse told me everything is going to be fine, this is not uncommon and not to worry. I really didn't want another beta b/c that gives me something to worry about now and since it was high on wed I now expect a nice doubling rate. Ugh. Why can't this be easy?? I'm so upset atm and I want answers why this keeps happening.

Sorry Mo!!! Everything is going to be fine :hugs: :hug: I can't wait to hear how high your beta came in! :thumbup:

I will be on suppositories also.. Think there called endomtrium (?) Is that what you are on? I wasn't offered a choice between PIO or vaginally :shrug:


----------



## FirstTry

So, doc says this is definitely not a viable pregnancy. We are hoping my beta is lower today and I'm miscarrying naturally. Otherwise, they will try to induce it. We just hope this happens smoothly so we can move on to the next try.


----------



## holdontohope

Good morning everyone!!! 

We had rain and wind all day yesterday! Hoping it lessens today so I can go run some errands! Mornings are hard for me to get up and going. The shots or dexa pills make me sleepy and sore for awhile. 

Just counting down the days till ER! :)


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - I am so sorry about the bleeding; hopefully the beta will give you some reassurance! And I am shocked they won't scan you with the high beta you have. I would have went to the ER :haha:, they definitely would do a scan, but that is me. I hate when I don't get my way ;)

First - I am so so sorry :hugs: 

Em - Yay for triggering!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## holdontohope

FirstTry said:


> So, doc says this is definitely not a viable pregnancy. We are hoping my beta is lower today and I'm miscarrying naturally. Otherwise, they will try to induce it. We just hope this happens smoothly so we can move on to the next try.

I am so sorry First :cry::hugs: 

I will never understand why God has chosen this journey for some and not for others :hugs:

Big :hug: to you and your OH


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> So, doc says this is definitely not a viable pregnancy. We are hoping my beta is lower today and I'm miscarrying naturally. Otherwise, they will try to induce it. We just hope this happens smoothly so we can move on to the next try.

I'm so sorry First. Sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Em - yay for triggering!!! I hope you get lots of eggies! I can't remember much about what happened with my cyst, it was 8 years ago! I do remember the Dr saying that he ovary was in perfect shape and that she poked around to take a look at my uterus and other ovary and tubes and said everything looked great! 

First - so sorry that it didn't take. :hug: When will you try again?

MoBaby - that is so unfair! I don't understand why they wouldn't do an ultrasound? Let's just hope that your BETA is nice and high!

Hold - I hear you about the meds and being sleepy. I seem to hit a wall around mid-afternoon where I just need to sleep :sleep: 

AFM - went for my U/S and bloodwork, my follicles are growing slowly, I'm frustrated with them! They were mostly around 11mm and there were about 14 of them, 10 on the left and only 4 on the right, but there were 6 on the right on Friday. I think the Dr had trouble seeing my right one, my bowels often get in the way. So my guess is that I actually have more on the right than he saw. Or perhaps my right ovary isn't functioning as well as it did in the past due to my surgery on it in 2004? It did just fine during my last IVF cycle. My lining is still triple layered but is not growing as fast as I would like.. it was 7.5mm. Hurry up follies!!! They gave me a booster shot and we'll see if that helps them at all. I won't go back until Wednesday now.

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## everhopeful

First- so so sorry to hear your news!

I'm a little gutted today. Went for my scan today after having my first 5 days of menopur injections. They have said my follies are small and have upped the dose and asked me to come back on Friday. Slightly scared this means I'm not responding well?? Gone from 225 to 300 of menopur.. Really really hope they grow by Friday!! 
They saw roughly 5 in each ovary but think there might be more small ones.

Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> First- so so sorry to hear your news!
> 
> I'm a little gutted today. Went for my scan today after having my first 5 days of menopur injections. They have said my follies are small and have upped the dose and asked me to come back on Friday. Slightly scared this means I'm not responding well?? Gone from 225 to 300 of menopur.. Really really hope they grow by Friday!!
> They saw roughly 5 in each ovary but think there might be more small ones.
> 
> Xx

Don't stress! I had some slow moving follicles too, I'm now taking 10 vials which I think is 750 miu! Yikes. I'm on day 8 of stims, but on day 5 I had 6 on each side and they were around 7mm. Today they were around 11mm. Some women just have slower follicles. How was your lining? Did they measure that?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Well, turns out Kate Middleton is pregnant. Perhaps if she has a girl and I'm successful this time, my son can grow up and marry her? I could deal with being in-laws to the Windsors.


----------



## Em260

Ali - I stimmed a lot slower this cycle and ended up going 3 days longer than last time. I know it's frustrating but a lot can happen in these last few days. Grow follies, grow!!

Ever - it's still really early and you will have a lot more growth. That first scan just lets them know if they need to adjust your meds. Fx for you!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

First, I am very sorry to hear your bad news. I do hope that your body takes care of things naturally. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - I stimmed a lot slower this cycle and ended up going 3 days longer than last time. I know it's frustrating but a lot can happen in these last few days. Grow follies, grow!!
> 
> Ever - it's still really early and you will have a lot more growth. That first scan just lets them know if they need to adjust your meds. Fx for you!

Do you remember how many days you had to stim for? I think I stimmed for 12 days and had the trigger on the 13th last cycle. As I say, I'm a turtle! LOL! Slow and steady wins the race right?


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Ali - I stimmed a lot slower this cycle and ended up going 3 days longer than last time. I know it's frustrating but a lot can happen in these last few days. Grow follies, grow!!
> 
> Ever - it's still really early and you will have a lot more growth. That first scan just lets them know if they need to adjust your meds. Fx for you!
> 
> Do you remember how many days you had to stim for? I think I stimmed for 12 days and had the trigger on the 13th last cycle. As I say, I'm a turtle! LOL! Slow and steady wins the race right?Click to expand...

I stimmed for 7 days last time and trigger on the 8th. This time I stimmed for 10 days and trigger on the 11th. Yes definitely slow and steady is the way to go! My RE is not concerned about the extra time at all. He says every cycle is different even in the same person.


----------



## FirstTry

Em: I'm excited for your ER. I hope you get lots of great eggs!


----------



## Whisper82

First - So sorry about your m/c. :hugs: Hope you get to start again soon!!!

Mo - Hope everything is ok! FX for an awesome beta!!! :hugs:

Em - Yay for trigger and upcoming ER!!! You are cruising through this process girl! You'll get through your surgery and be PUPO in no time! Bring on 2013!


----------



## Em260

First - thank you! I hope you get to start again soon. I think you're going to do so well next time since this was a converted IUI and you still got so many eggs!

Whisper - thank you! I am so excited for tomorrow. My RE covers Tuesdays so he will be the one doing my retrieval :thumbup: How are you feeling?


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi ladies had ec today and wasn't as bad as I thought I got 20 eggs doctors concerned i ohss so I've to go back for a scan before egg transfer


----------



## MoBaby

Hcg came back as 12,305 at 23 dpo; up from 2272 on 18dpo. Said its perfect and I get to poke myself in the butt every night for the next several weeks lol. 

First: I'm sooo sorry!!

Girly: great report! I hope ohss stays far away!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'll do personals shortly.

Just got back from my appt:

Spoiler
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image.jpg

It's twins! We are so excited!


----------



## FirstTry

Yeah, Mo! That's awesome :happydance:

You too, HappyBunny. Congratulations on the twins! Wonderful to see you guys being successful :bunny:


----------



## alicatt

Mo and HappyBunny!!! Awesome news, loved the picture of your 2 little buns in the oven HappyBunny!!! :bunny:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo I'm sorry for the spotting. It does make you nervous! This morning I had brown discharge and I freaked out! The nurse said it was perfectly normal and it will happen from now on. I hope they can tell you soon what's causing it. When is your scan?

Em I'm so glad you are triggering tonight! Yay FET is so much easier than a fresh cycle. I hope everything goes well with your surgery.

Hold good luck on Friday! I hope you get plenty of eggs. It's hard to tell on the screen but you usually end up with more.

Lotus good luck on your stims. I hope everything goes well.

I'm sorry Mells :hugs: I hope you can get started soon.

I'm sorry First big :hugs: to you!

Ali good luck on Wednesday I hope those follies start growing. When I did stim I was told to drink one gallon of water per day to help out my follies and it seem to work. I hope the boost helps you out. FX for you!

Ever good luck on Friday I hope your follies start growing.

Girl that is a great number!


----------



## michelle01

OMG Happy :happydance: WOOT WOOT, this thread is LUCKY!!! I am so thrilled for you!

Mobaby - O.M.G. that beta is insane ;) I am glad that everything is good and hopefully the poking in the rear isn't too bad :haha:

Chase - I saw that Kate was pg! Now wouldn't that be something to have your son and her daughter get married ;)

Ever - Don't worry; everything will catch up! I was on like 775ui of Follistum, that is a lot. You have plenty of time for your follies to catch up ;) Hang in there!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> Hcg came back as 12,305 at 23 dpo; up from 2272 on 18dpo. Said its perfect and I get to poke myself in the butt every night for the next several weeks lol.
> 
> First: I'm sooo sorry!!
> 
> Girly: great report! I hope ohss stays far away!

Yay! I'm so happy! Sorry about the poking!


----------



## BabyD225

Happy Bunny- WOW! That's amazing! So many wonderful things happening on this thread... awaiting AF from our 3rd IUI... all tests have been negative, so onward and upward.. first AF then 4th IUI then IVF 1.... fingers cross for the next few months... seems like forever!


----------



## MoBaby

Happy!! Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Em260

Happy - yayy!! Congratulations!! That picture is amazing!! :happydance: 

Mo - I'm so glad the spotting stopped and wow what a great beta!!

Girly - congrats! That is a lot of eggs!! Fx for no ohss


----------



## everhopeful

Mo and happybunny - fantastic news!! Massive congratulations!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Hcg came back as 12,305 at 23 dpo; up from 2272 on 18dpo. Said its perfect and I get to poke myself in the butt every night for the next several weeks lol.
> 
> First: I'm sooo sorry!!
> 
> Girly: great report! I hope ohss stays far away!

OK so I was just looking at your numbers, and you are 2x the average for triplets at 18dpo and 2x the average for triplets at 23 dpo as well! Are you having triplets?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MO- see we told you not to worry :) Also I have been on PIO for three weeks and my butt is so sore and hard from soooo many shots. But only til dec 13 then oral. She asked if I wanted to do vaginal and I quickly said no lol

Hold- Can you PLEASE send some of that rain here! We need need a lot! Glad everything is going well

Ever- try not to stress they will grow :) easier said then done I know 

Em- Dont worry they will GROW, everything else is looking good it will all turn out great!

Mich- When will you be testing???

Babyd- Hope AF comes soon. You sound a lot like our situation. 7-8 IUIs all BFN lap surg then we got blessed after our first IVF just waiting to hear heartbeat dec 13. Maybe you will only need one IVF too! 

Happy- Thats freaking awesome!! Im so excited did you hear the heartbeats? And what dpt were your betas?

Ali- Your follies are going to grow great and your going to have lots of em!

Lotus- Hope your stimming is going great

Cali- Hope everything is going great!

Mells- Im soooo sorry to hear that 

First- Im again so so so sorry to hear that. Life is not fair at times but it will just be that much better


Wanna- Hope your doing good and your test look great! they are def darker! When is your beta?

Chase- Hope all is going great!

Girly- Congrats thats a lot of eggs!

Ash- Hope your appt went well!!!

want and whisper- Hope babies are growing strong!

If i missed anyone sorry I have been working this weekend so hard to get fully caught up on here


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sweetness - Not sure about testing; I think I may test out my booster starting Thursday. I am starting to get the itch to test, but unfortunately I had that darn booster on Saturday, so its messing things up for me. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Hi Sweetness - Not sure about testing; I think I may test out my booster starting Thursday. I am starting to get the itch to test, but unfortunately I had that darn booster on Saturday, so its messing things up for me. How are you feeling?

Oooo that sucks you have a late booster! Also I'm 5 weeks 4 days and still feel great! I'm ready to start feeling it  another beta tomorrow. Then one more after that. My RE likes to do a few just to make sure it's doubling and progesterone stays high


----------



## michelle01

Sweet - My last booster was this past Saturday, but since I know there is hcg from it now, it is pointless to waste the money and test. I was thinking of starting Thursday to test it out, if it gets lighter or darker....just really worried about another failed cycle. Be careful what you wish for ;) You definitely don't want to get horrible MS! It will be real soon enough; especially when you hear a hb :)


----------



## MoBaby

Lord I hope not! I'd be famous for identical triplets!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so girls, I'm so sorry I've been MIA just have had nothing going on and have been focusing on work and school but I have an update.

I had my WTF consult with Copperman this morning and we're doing the same protocol (long lupron with gonal F, lupron and menopur) but we're doing ICSI and POSSIBLY AH but he's going to make that call once we see the eggs and embryos. He said that he thinks this cycle didn't work because of the egg quality. He thinks that I produce fine eggs but that the way we dosed the medication caused some of them to not mature properly or something. He mentioned instead of keeping the dose the same, we're going to tapering the doses or something. Honestly, he got pretty scientific and my OH understood completely but I explain it terribly! But anyways, he said my prognosis looks GREAT and that with every IVF it's a flip of a coin but that he really does think we're going to get pregnant. So, IVF ICSI starting in the beginning of January and I'm ready to go already! He also gave me these statistics for me personally, taking into consideration my situation:

1st IVF - 60% chance of success
2nd - 84% chance
3rd - 93% chance
4th and so on - 97%

So taking in those numbers, I've pretty much decided that I will do 3 IVF's and if we don't have success after that I'm going to look into getting a surrogate or adoption. My insurance covers surrogacy so we'll try that first and then move on to other options. I would need that 4th IVF to get the embryos to transfer to the surrogate so that's why I'd be moving on after IVF #3. 

Oh and I got the immunology testing today that I've been wanting since we started this craziness with IUI! I had the blood drawn (omg it was like a pint!) and I should get those results in about 1-2 weeks. Can't wait to find out ... at least we're narrowing things down and maybe I can get a real diagnosis.

Also, I asked my doctor if any of my blood work has ever pointed towards PCOS or endo and he said yes actually that I am PCOSish ... surprised but not really ... I suspected that I was sort of PCOS because of the way I responded to the medication. He said it's not that serious, because my levels aren't CRAZY and he doesn't think I'll ever need insulin because of it or anything but that I do have PCOS tendencies. 

Ahhhhh so long, sorry girls! I hope everyone else is doing AWESOME though! I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## michelle01

Ash - That is great you got some testing done, a plan to start again and great stats ;) I am sure you will be successful on your own ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Michelle! I hope so, but honestly I'm trying not to have any expectations because the BFN from last cycle but just ... really hard on me. I'm also going to try acupuncture next time, I hope I enjoy it! 

How is your TWW going ?! Are you dying to test yet? I can't remember since I've been so MIA but did you have a 3DT or 5?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ash, it sounds like the consult went really great and that your DR has some good ideas to help you get your BFP!!! Fingers crossed that your next IVF cycle is a success so you don't have to go through additional cycles. I have everything crossed for you and I am sending tons of good luck and baby dust your way!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> Hcg came back as 12,305 at 23 dpo; up from 2272 on 18dpo. Said its perfect and I get to poke myself in the butt every night for the next several weeks lol.

YAY!!! Congrats Mo! That number is wonderful :happydance: Can't wait for your scan! :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> I'll do personals shortly.
> 
> Just got back from my appt:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image.jpg
> 
> It's twins! We are so excited!

That's amazing Happy!!!:happydance: :hugs: Congrats on the :baby::baby:!!


----------



## holdontohope

Ash- glad your appt went well!! January will be here before you know it! :hug:


----------



## holdontohope

Ok, I am going to get to personals in a moment.. But first I have a question!! 

What is good post-thaw for sperm count? Does anyone have experience with this? 

I just got my sperm donor vial information. I know that the numbers will be lower since it is frozen and thawed... But I have no clue what these numbers means!! :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Ok, I am going to get to personals in a moment.. But first I have a question!!
> 
> What is good post-thaw for sperm count? Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I just got my sperm donor vial information. I know that the numbers will be lower since it is frozen and thawed... But I have no clue what these numbers means!! :wacko:

Hold - Each sperm bank gives you a range of what their numbers will be. I never really knew what was good or bad, but the Dr's always said the numbers were good. I think somewhere around 20M is good, but I think some companies make a special vial for IVF that only has 5M in it? I mean you only need 20-30!! Right?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hold - thank you and in regards to your question I really don't know anything about that because I've never dealt with frozen sperm ... I hope someone on here can answer you question!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ash, I'm so glad everything went well. It's always easier when you have a plan in the works. I hope ICSI gives you plenty of embryos. I love those success percentages! I hope you enjoy acu when I did it I loved it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

happy - HUGE congrats on your twins! That is amazing!! Now I can't wait to find out the genders!!!! :) It is always VERY nice to have a plan and know what's going to happen and yes, hopefully with ICSI I will get lots of embryos instead of .. 10 ... :haha: I also love the success percentages but jeeze, I had a 60% this time and it didn't work ... idk. I'm honestly trying not to dwell on those because if I do and this second time doesn't work with an 84% chance I'm going to scream! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> happy - HUGE congrats on your twins! That is amazing!! Now I can't wait to find out the genders!!!! :) It is always VERY nice to have a plan and know what's going to happen and yes, hopefully with ICSI I will get lots of embryos instead of .. 10 ... :haha: I also love the success percentages but jeeze, I had a 60% this time and it didn't work ... idk. I'm honestly trying not to dwell on those because if I do and this second time doesn't work with an 84% chance I'm going to scream! :haha:

Ash! So glad you had your appt, and your DR has provided you with some feedback. I hope you have a better cycle in January!! It will be here before you know it! :thumbup: I did ICSI last cycle and they are going to add in AH this time. We did a 5dt last time and are doing a 3dt this time. Apparently you can't do AH with a 5dt. I'm wondering if we need to do this or not? Since this time we are using a different sperm donor? IDK. I guess we'll see how things turn out. Right now I have way less follicles than I did last time. I think by this point I had closer to 20 follicles, and I only have 14 right now. Who knows? :shrug: I do like the odds he gave you! :hug: and Congrats for getting moving on your next cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - thanks for the hugs and the positive words! My doctor told me that also that he would rather do a 5dt without AH because if they make it to day 5 that's a good sign anyways and they most likely don't need AH. He told me that by day 5 they are already hatching so you don't need to do it. We're aiming for another 5DT so no AH for us .... unless we need to do a 3DT. Even though you only have 14 follicles you may still get more eggs! They told me at my last scan that I had 12-14 follicles and I ended up with 25 eggs .. :) It didn't work out but still ... you may get more! Best of luck to you!


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I am going to get to personals in a moment.. But first I have a question!!
> 
> What is good post-thaw for sperm count? Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I just got my sperm donor vial information. I know that the numbers will be lower since it is frozen and thawed... But I have no clue what these numbers means!! :wacko:
> 
> Hold - Each sperm bank gives you a range of what their numbers will be. I never really knew what was good or bad, but the Dr's always said the numbers were good. I think somewhere around 20M is good, but I think some companies make a special vial for IVF that only has 5M in it? I mean you only need 20-30!! Right?Click to expand...


Thanks Ali!! :flower:

And yes!! At this rate, if I will have 10 eggs, 20 million is plenty to choose from:haha::winkwink: But I am hoping I don't need ICSI because that is $1,000 added on to my bill.. But at the same time, sure would be worth it!


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> Hold - thank you and in regards to your question I really don't know anything about that because I've never dealt with frozen sperm ... I hope someone on here can answer you question!

Thank you!! :hugs:

When exactly will you be starting Lupron? Did they give you dates?


----------



## MoBaby

Ash I am glad your appt went well! Sounds like you got all the answers you needed and such. FX for 2nd round to work for you :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hold - I calculated the dates myself and 21 days from December 20 (which is when I should get my period) puts us at starting lupron on January 9th. So January 9th Lupron and then whenever I get my lupron period which this last time it was 14 days after I started, I will start the fun part, 2 more shots!!! :) I really can't wait already! I just hate being in limbo! 

Mo - thanks! And huge congrats on your GREAT beta jump! I think it would be AMAZING to have identical twins!!! :) When is your scan?


----------



## Lucie73821

First- So, so sorry about the MC. 

Happy- Congrats on the twins!

Mo- Glad everything turned out to be ok. 

Ash- Glad you have a plan figured out!

As for me, headed in for my first us tomorrow. It already feels like stuff is happening so I am very curious to see how many follies I've got cooking! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Hcg came back as 12,305 at 23 dpo; up from 2272 on 18dpo. Said its perfect and I get to poke myself in the butt every night for the next several weeks lol.
> 
> First: I'm sooo sorry!!
> 
> Girly: great report! I hope ohss stays far away!

Congrats that is great news!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!! Hopefully the PIO will agree with you more than the vaginal inserts were!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Not until dec 19th :( 

Any tips ladies on how to do the PIO shots?? I have 50 days worth to do! LOL. EEK!


----------



## Lucie73821

Mo, when I did mine for IVF #1 I always iced the area first. Be sure the liquid is warm before injecting it, my dh would hold the syringe in his fist for a bit to heat up the liquid. Have dh insert the needle quickly. I never felt the needle when he did it quickly, but the few times he did it slowly it hurt. Then after the shot, massage the area a bit. I also got up and walked around right after to help the oil disperse. Finally, I would put a heating pad on for a few minutes too. Hope this helps!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> I'll do personals shortly.
> 
> Just got back from my appt:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image.jpg
> 
> It's twins! We are so excited!

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!! Congrats on the twins!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I just knew it was going to be twins and you and your DH were right too!!!! How exciting!!! That scan pic is so neat to look at!!! Two cute little baby beans snuggled in!!! :winkwink:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## Whisper82

Mo - Awesome new! So cool to see a beta with so many numbers!!!

Happy - WOOT!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: So totally exciting. I have been doing some reading about twins - sounds like a lot of fun! 

Ash - Glad you have a plan to go forward! I have a good feeling about this one...plus, your RE gave you some great odds! I think ICSI is a good idea. That is what we did and we got great fertilization. I was so glad we did it. 

Lucy - GL with your u/s tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lucie - thanks and can't wait to find out how many follicles you have growing in there! 

Mo - That's not too far away! Can't wait til then, I will be counting down the days with you! For the PIO shots, just don't flex your leg or use your muscles because that makes it hurt a lot more! And if I were you, I would switch sides every 2 to 3 days. That's what I did and it seemed to work miracles. Also walk around after the shot so that the oil doesn't sit in one spot because it will be painful if it does, a heating pad after the shot also works good for that! 

Whisper - thanks and I am so happy that we're doing ICSI also. I wanted to do it in the beginning but copperman didn't want to do it because OH has GREAT sperm counts every single time. So ... we'll do it this time and hopefully we'll get GREAT rates! I'm sorry if you've already made this known to all of this but I've been MIA for a while but was this your 1st of 2nd IVF? and if it was your 2nd did you do natural fertilization the first time around?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, Good luck with your retrival!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:

@Sweetness,my beta is Wednesday morning at 9:30 am, there is a rush on the betas request so I am hoping to have the results by Wednesday afternoon. :thumbup:

@Ever, I am sorry your follies look small, but it is still just the start of stims so it is good that they are stepping up your dosage and I am sure things will improve. Good luck to you, I hope your follies grow nice and big and that you get lots of eggs.

For my Stims my DR started me out on a high dose and then stepped me down, so it was a little different. I started out on 375 of gonal F, 75 of Menopur and I was on 5 of lupron. I started out on 10 of lurpon before stims started though. Once my ovaries got to cooking than I stepped down to 300 of Gonal F and stayed there for the rest of my stims, the rest of my meds stayed the same. I did stims for 9 days total. 

@First, I am so very sorry for your loss hun. I hope things go natural so you dont have to go through induction. My heart goes out to you!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Lucie, good luck with your scan.:dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Question* for any of you ladies doing the progesterone cream vaginal inserts. My vagina aches and I am guessing that is from the progesterone. Do you girls have that going on? Than the progesterone gets all clumpy up in there and comes out in hunks which is gross, it doesn't even seem like my body is absorbing the stuff. :dohh: I am not looking forward to 12 weeks of the inserts!! :dohh:


----------



## Mells54

Happy, :happydance::happydance:

Mo, so glad your numbers are looking good.

Ash, I love when there is a plan in place.

AFM, talked to my RE coordinator today and she wants me to call when AF starts, they will do a baseline us at that time, and decide from there what protocol I'll be using.


----------



## Em260

Wanna - thanks so much! I'm soo excited for my ER tomorrow! I've got that uncomfortable full feeling going on now so it's definitely time. 

Ash - sounds like you had a really good appointment. I'm glad your doctor has a new plan for you moving forward and those are fantastic odds he gave you :thumbup:

Lucie - good luck with your u/s tomorrow! 

Mells - great that you can get started right away! Hope AF shows up soon!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Em!


----------



## Sweetness_87

good luck tomorrow EM


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash glad everything went well I bet you cant wait to start again. And my RE always does ICSI no matter if the male doesnt have sperm problems he said its a better outcome cause I asked the same thing. This time you will have lots of frosties to use in the future :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> *Question* for any of you ladies doing the progesterone cream vaginal inserts. My vagina aches and I am guessing that is from the progesterone. Do you girls have that going on? Than the progesterone gets all clumpy up in there and comes out in hunks which is gross, it doesn't even seem like my body is absorbing the stuff. :dohh: I am not looking forward to 12 weeks of the inserts!! :dohh:

Wanna I am doing them and yes they are gross. I don't have the itchiness but I do have the chunks. I was told I can stop them by Xmas day so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MoBaby

PIO is over! DH did it and it wasnt bad. May have him do it slightly lower tomorrow.
I just spent $400 on 4 wks of endometrin and the pharmacy wont let me return it even not touched :( Oh well. I only opened 1 box out of 4. The PIO ended up being no copay which was awesome! So that kinda helped some. I didnt get a sharps container though (i forgot about that.)

wanna: the vaginal progesterone is gross. Crinone gathers up in chunks and comes out! The stuff leaking out is inactive stuff and the gel stuff adheres to the vaginal wall.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

EM good luck tomorrow I'm so excited for you.

Mells I'm glad they are letting you move forward right away!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo I'm glad the shot went well. It's awful the pharmacy won't let you return them. They are expensive too. I pay $6.50 per pill.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm gonna wean down off them.... I will use 2 per day for several days then 1 per day then stop them; try to use up as many as I can. I guess its just policy; but its not like I can touch them or anything. The boxes are sealed and everything. Oh well. You definitely pay way more than me. I pay $4.49 per pill. Still way too much money! 

I'm so excited you are having twins!!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - thanks for the hugs and the positive words! My doctor told me that also that he would rather do a 5dt without AH because if they make it to day 5 that's a good sign anyways and they most likely don't need AH. He told me that by day 5 they are already hatching so you don't need to do it. We're aiming for another 5DT so no AH for us .... unless we need to do a 3DT. Even though you only have 14 follicles you may still get more eggs! They told me at my last scan that I had 12-14 follicles and I ended up with 25 eggs .. :) It didn't work out but still ... you may get more! Best of luck to you!

Yep, that is why he pushed me to 5dt last time, but it didn't work either :( So this time he's thinking 3dt with AH? I still think he's going to try to push me to 5dt if I have as many nice looking embryos at 3dt. I guess we'll just have to see what he thinks? Also I guess I need to start thinking about how many we will put back. I think he would put back 3 on a 3dt and 2 on a 5ft. Guess we'll see what things look like!

I'm so glad you are starting up again!!! YAY!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I'm gonna wean down off them.... I will use 2 per day for several days then 1 per day then stop them; try to use up as many as I can. I guess its just policy; but its not like I can touch them or anything. The boxes are sealed and everything. Oh well. You definitely pay way more than me. I pay $4.49 per pill. Still way too much money!
> 
> I'm so excited you are having twins!!!!!!!

You can probably donate them to your clinic, and they will give them to another woman in need. I have done that with my extra meds, so you might consider doing that, at least then you know it is going to good use?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo I can't wait to see if your embryo split. That would be a miracle. DH is very excited since this is his second round! I gotta get me some books and start reading.

Ali I'm surprised they can only do AH at 3dt. I had AH and my embryos were frozen at 5dt. I wonder if it has to do with yours being fresh. Either way I'm glad I did it. It sounds like your dr has a great plan for this cycle.


----------



## girlydreamer

Congrats happy hope everything goes well. Mo I know how you feel about progesterone gel just started mine last night. Good luck em I had a bit of a disaster last night after ec I was in so much pain and with the doctors thinking I may get ohss I made myself worse with worry. This whole process has been really hard in falling out with husband all the time with the stress of this and I'm worried if it doesn't work it may tear us apart as don't think I could go through another cycle let alone afford it. :(


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi ladies just found out 14 eggs out of the 20 fertilised but doctors going to scan me on day of transfer and if ohss then not allowed to go ahead they have also said they may only let me put back one egg so fingers crossed for egg transfer that I don't ohss


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Girl don't stress too much I know it's easier said than done but that's the first thing they told me. You got a great amount of embryos and hopefully you don't have OHSS. I didn't get it so I don't have any experience on it but there are other ladies who can help you with what to drink. Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - I had a 5dt with 2 blasts and my beta is next Monday. I had to do 2 hcg boosters, the last one was this past Saturday, of 2500 of hcg. I told myself NO testing until Thursday; at least I can test out the booster to see what happens. I have NO self control :dohh: And I poas this morning :blush: I knew there would be a second line especially after the booster, so now its a matter of testing that out daily to see what happens. I am trying not to get my hopes up. After my second failed cycle this has been so rough. I guess by this weekend I will know for sure! And starting in Jan is great, time will fly by especially with the holidays ;)

Mobaby - Glad your first PIO shot wasn't too bad ;)

Lucie - Good luck with your scan!!

Em - GOOD LUCK today :)

ever - How are you doing? When is your next scan?

girly - Great fertilisation report :)

ali - Hang in there; you may be surprised and get a lot of eggies :) Grow follies grow!!!


----------



## alicatt

girlydreamer said:


> Hi ladies just found out 14 eggs out of the 20 fertilised but doctors going to scan me on day of transfer and if ohss then not allowed to go ahead they have also said they may only let me put back one egg so fingers crossed for egg transfer that I don't ohss

Girly, I had mild OHSS last cycle it is not pleasant. Thing to look for: extreme weight gain, shortness of breath, bloating. You can help keep it in check by eating protein and lots of Gatorade. If you have the symptoms I mentioned call your Dr, they will want to see you, and will tell you what you should do! I did get to complete my cycle, hopefully you will too!


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Mo I can't wait to see if your embryo split. That would be a miracle. DH is very excited since this is his second round! I gotta get me some books and start reading.
> 
> Ali I'm surprised they can only do AH at 3dt. I had AH and my embryos were frozen at 5dt. I wonder if it has to do with yours being fresh. Either way I'm glad I did it. It sounds like your dr has a great plan for this cycle.

My Dr said that there is no need for AH on a 5dt as it was already cleaving. So if it was already cleaving last cycle why do we need to do the AH? I don't understand his reasoning? 

I'm feeling really crappy today, my stomach is so queasy! I'm worried I'm coming down with the flu! I'm also at the dentist which isn't helping! Did anyone else feel ill during stims? Could it be a side effect?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo & Happy, thanks for the info about the progesterone cream inserts. I am also inserting the estraidol vaginally as well so I am wondering if maybe that is what is making my vagina ache, it is like an achey cramp in the vaginal walls, sorry if this is TMI and gross girls.. :blush: 

@Girly, Congrats on a great fertilization report :thumbup: Fingers crossed you get lots of healthy embryos. I hope you don't have OHSS and that you can still do your embryo transfer. Good luck to you!! :dust::dust: I am sorry that infertility is taking it's toll on your marriage and I hope you will have success this cycle and work things out between you and your DH. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I have also been through ruff patches in my marriage over the years and infertility is a huge stressor on the relationship so I can understand where you are coming from. :hugs::hugs:

AFM,I woke up in the middle of the night and almost threw up lastnight, and it was more of a dry heave type thing. I didn't actually throw up anything, mostly spit. Oh joy. I also broke out in hives this morning, but no idea why that happened!! :wacko: I used my DH's eczema skin cream and it seems to be helping though. :thumbup: I hope I am not allergic to any of the medications i am on right now. I called the nurses line at my fertility office to ask them about the hives and they said I can take Benadryl if I need to and to call them back if the hives get worse. Meanwhile I am going to stay on the medications like usual. I hope the hives go away. I hate being all itchy!! :wacko: I don't really like taking Benadryl because it gives me heart palpatations, so if I can avoid it than I will, right now my DH's eczema skin cream seems to be working as long as I don't itch myself.

DH called in sick to work today since he wasn't feeling well. He started feeling sick yesterday but he still ran himself ragged working outside in the yard trying to clear the yard of leaves. But today I am going to get on his case and make sure he rests so he can get better!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm sorry about DH being sick! He needs to take it easy. Wow morning sickness already! If you have three you will get it sooner. I already started and it's not fun. I also take Prometrium vaginally every night. I wonder what's causing your irritation! I can't wait to stop taking meds. 

Ali maybe it has to do with the fact that my embryos were frozen. They didn't recommended with the fresh cycle only the frozen one. I hope you are not getting sick. That's not fun.


----------



## holdontohope

Hey girls! 

I am hoping my ER is Friday because I am very uncomfortable again. I guess I spoke to soon yesterday.. By 5pm I was having so much cramping and upset stomach that it lasted through the night :cry: I kept having to get up to go to the bathroom!

TMI...I had something SO gross happen, that I am embarrassed to even post it :blush: I keep getting nickle size globs of like cervical fluid!?!?:shrug: I think I might call and see if that is normal because I have never experienced anything like that before! Has anyone else??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm sorry you are uncomfortable. I hope they can get those eggies out soon. I had globs of cervical fluid too it happened towards the end. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hold I'm sorry you are uncomfortable. I hope they can get those eggies out soon. I had globs of cervical fluid too it happened towards the end. I hope you feel better soon.

Thank you Happy!! I hope my eggies come out on Friday because my body feels ready :thumbup: If cervical fluid means close to the end, then I am ok with that! I have just never had this before.. Of course I was worried I was ovulating my eggs away:blush:


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Mo I can't wait to see if your embryo split. That would be a miracle. DH is very excited since this is his second round! I gotta get me some books and start reading.
> 
> Ali I'm surprised they can only do AH at 3dt. I had AH and my embryos were frozen at 5dt. I wonder if it has to do with yours being fresh. Either way I'm glad I did it. It sounds like your dr has a great plan for this cycle.
> 
> My Dr said that there is no need for AH on a 5dt as it was already cleaving. So if it was already cleaving last cycle why do we need to do the AH? I don't understand his reasoning?
> 
> I'm feeling really crappy today, my stomach is so queasy! I'm worried I'm coming down with the flu! I'm also at the dentist which isn't helping! Did anyone else feel ill during stims? Could it be a side effect?Click to expand...

I am rite there with you Ali!!! I don't know what's normal or not which is why I am so glad to have all you girls!! 
My stomach has been bad all night and I am wondering if I need to call and be checked today :wacko:

Feel better!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I didn't have clumpy discharge but I did have a big increase in vaginal discharge, and I have had lots of clear runny discharge, so much so that I often need to put on a panty liner because other wise my undies get damp and I am constantly changing them. :dohh::blush:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Happy- when did your symptoms start? I'm ready to throw up lol

Wanna- hopefully you guys don't get the flu bug there has been a lot of that in the hospitals I work at. 

Hold- that happened a couple times to me and freaked me out as I never normally get any CM in general


----------



## michelle01

hold - That is normal to get the discharge! That means there are things happening and those follies are growing ;) Hang in there, you are almost in the home stretch now!!


----------



## Em260

Just got back from ER. We got 9 eggs!!! :happydance: :happydance: Not bad for only having one ovary :). DH and I are so thrilled!!! Thanks so much for the good wishes and support everyone! I don't know what I would do without this forum and all of you. I'm going to crawl in bed and take a nap.


----------



## michelle01

WOOT WOOT Em! That is FANTASTIC :) So happy for you, rest up, you deserve it ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em that's awesome!!! Congrats I had 8 between 2 ovaries your 1 is a rock star


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Happy- when did your symptoms start? I'm ready to throw up lol
> 
> Wanna- hopefully you guys don't get the flu bug there has been a lot of that in the hospitals I work at.
> 
> Hold- that happened a couple times to me and freaked me out as I never normally get any CM in general

Sweetness, I've extremely tired all week and this morning I had my first sign of m/s :sick: Besides the fact that I'm extremely hungry and I have been snacking on healthy food of course :winkwink: I was thinking about that this morning! I wanted symptoms and now I don't want them anymore.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Em great number yay! I can't wait to hear your fertilization report!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

holdontohope said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hold I'm sorry you are uncomfortable. I hope they can get those eggies out soon. I had globs of cervical fluid too it happened towards the end. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Thank you Happy!! I hope my eggies come out on Friday because my body feels ready :thumbup: If cervical fluid means close to the end, then I am ok with that! I have just never had this before.. Of course I was worried I was ovulating my eggs away:blush:Click to expand...

I'm glad you are getting to the end. It gets easier after this! I was worried too wondering if I was going to ovulate before but since you are taking lupron then you should be fine.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Happy- Yea I cant wait for them either right now :) so far just been really tired like i waake up tired. only the side of my boobs are sore at times which is weird. Did you get to see the heartbeats?


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Just got back from ER. We got 9 eggs!!! :happydance: :happydance: Not bad for only having one ovary :). DH and I are so thrilled!!! Thanks so much for the good wishes and support everyone! I don't know what I would do without this forum and all of you. I'm going to crawl in bed and take a nap.

That is awesome hun!!! WOOO HOOO!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance: I hope you get a good fertilization report!!! :dust::dust: Good luck!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow wanna; I am sure it will be a nice high beta for you ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet yes I saw their little hearts beat! It was so emotional! After the scan its starting to feel so real now. I am growing two little babies inside. My dream come true! I can't wait for your scan. It will reassure things for you. My boobs don't hurt right now but the pain comes and goes.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- I didnt know your beta was tomorrow! Good luck!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweet yes I saw their little hearts beat! It was so emotional! After the scan its starting to feel so real now. I am growing two little babies inside. My dream come true! I can't wait for your scan. It will reassure things for you. My boobs don't hurt right now but the pain comes and goes.

Thats so awesome I CANT wait to hear that sound. I am counting down the days I asked the RE if I could do it this Fri and she said that would be too early even for transvag but im 5 weeks and 6 days today By Fri I would be more then 6 weeks. Ohhhh well I will just cont to count down


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes for my betas tomorrow!! There is a rush on the blood work results so I should get them by tomorrow afternoon. I will be sure to update you girls once I get the results!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sweet yes I saw their little hearts beat! It was so emotional! After the scan its starting to feel so real now. I am growing two little babies inside. My dream come true! I can't wait for your scan. It will reassure things for you. My boobs don't hurt right now but the pain comes and goes.

Wow, that must have been so amazing to see!!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs: I didn't know you could see heart beats at 6 weeks, that is wonderful. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Em, great number! Can't wait to hear how many fertilize. :happydance:

Sweet, you should be thankful that you might be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get morning sickness! :thumbup::thumbup:

AFM, ER is set for the week of jan 6th. This time I'm doing the Lupron protocol, and I can't wait to get started. AF showed today so I'm moving along. I also have been in bed :sleep: with the flu/head cold not sure which, the last 2 days. Not fun!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Em, great number! Can't wait to hear how many fertilize. :happydance:
> 
> Sweet, you should be thankful that you might be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get morning sickness! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> AFM, ER is set for the week of jan 6th. This time I'm doing the Lupron protocol, and I can't wait to get started. AF showed today so I'm moving along. I also have been in bed :sleep: with the flu/head cold not sure which, the last 2 days. Not fun!

True but still want to feel something lol. And thats awesome!! Im glad you get to jump right back into it! And the flu has been going around like CRAZY. Hope you start feeling better


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Sweet yes I saw their little hearts beat! It was so emotional! After the scan its starting to feel so real now. I am growing two little babies inside. My dream come true! I can't wait for your scan. It will reassure things for you. My boobs don't hurt right now but the pain comes and goes.
> 
> Wow, that must have been so amazing to see!!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs: I didn't know you could see heart beats at 6 weeks, that is wonderful. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Wanna when will you get your scan? Are you driving back to the fertility clinic or are you going to find a local OB?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mells I'm glad you are moving forward next month. I'm sorry you are feeling sick. It's going around so take plenty of fluids and get plenty of rest.


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone - make sure you talk to your RE's or OB's about flu shots. I asked mine and he said they encourage pregnant or soon-to-become pregnant ladies to get their flu shot. Running an high fever while pregos can be harmful to the baby/babies. Just remember you can't have the nasal flu vaccine, just the shot.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Happy - in regards to not having AH at 5dt, don't know if this helps but my doctor said at 5days they're already starting to hatch so it's not needed. Don't know if it's true but that's what he told me.

Ali - I'm sure everything will work out with either a 3dt or 5dt, you just have to stay calm and trust your doctor :)

Girl - I had a slight case of OHSS with my IVF and it sucked but you just need to stay calm and positive, eat lots of eggs for protein and drink lots of gatorade. I also heard that pedialite is really good for it also.

Michelle - I really hope you get your positive this time, it's your time! I have my FX'd so tightly for you! 

wanna - sorry you got a little sick this morning but yay for being pregnant! Oh and good luck at your beta tomorrow! Can't wait to see what the number is! 

hold - sorry you're getting uncomfortable and I really hope your ER is soon so you can get some relief! 

Em - yay for 9 eggs and with one ovary! That is amazing!! They're working overtime :) Rest up and can't wait to see a fertilization update! 

Mells - so sorry you're sick but so happy you're getting started!! 

Sweet - I can't wait until you get your scan and we can find out how many you have in there!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mells, I am glad that AF came so that you can move forward with your IVF cycle!! (not many times we celebrate AF arriving, but this is for sure one of those times:winkwink:) Good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle!! :dust::dust: I am sorry that you aren't feeling well and I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs: My DH is home sick from work today to, so I am sure that there is something going around!! 

@Happy, No more driving 6 hours to the fertility clinic for me anymore. Once I get my blood work results tomorrow I am going to look for a local OB that is in my network with my health inurance and call and find out when they would like me to come in for the first time. :thumbup: I am thinking they will want to see my before 8 weeks because of the chance of multiples and I know that could put me into the high risk category I am assuming? So I would need to be monitored closer? :shrug: One nice thing is that my health insurance covers all of my maternity and delivery at 100% so I won't have any out of pocket costs as long as I stay in network!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alright ladies my beta result are now 6208 and I have one more left next Monday. I'm 20dp5dt.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Alright ladies my beta result are now 6208 and I have one more left next Monday. I'm 20dp5dt.

Awesome! Umm.. have you considered that you could be carrying multiples? Your BETA's are just that high! When do you get an U/S? So exciting!!! YAY!!! :yipee:


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies my beta result are now 6208 and I have one more left next Monday. I'm 20dp5dt.
> 
> Awesome! Umm.. have you considered that you could be carrying multiples? Your BETA's are just that high! When do you get an U/S? So exciting!!! YAY!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Yes I have thought about that which we would totally be ok with  and its dec 13 which isn't coming fast enough


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies my beta result are now 6208 and I have one more left next Monday. I'm 20dp5dt.
> 
> Awesome! Umm.. have you considered that you could be carrying multiples? Your BETA's are just that high! When do you get an U/S? So exciting!!! YAY!!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have thought about that which we would totally be ok with  and its dec 13 which isn't coming fast enoughClick to expand...

GEESH! Why do they make you wait so long? Don't they know that all the BnB ladies want to know what is going on in there? :rofl: That does seem like a really long time to wait. At least your BETA's are rising nicely!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- Yes Its totally killing me to have to wait. I will be SOOO much more at ease when I have the ultrasound. And yes us ladies go through a lot to have these babies we should get to know sooner! :)

Ash- thanks I cant wait either! I am glad you get to start right back up and not have to wait


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, those are awesome beats!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance: 

@Ash, thanks hun!! :flower:


----------



## Phantom710

I should be getting my calender today :) FINALLY. So exciting!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Phantom710 said:


> I should be getting my calender today :) FINALLY. So exciting!!!

Yay that's exciting!!! I had a question why did they think you had a blighted ovum?


----------



## wannabeprego

Phantom710 said:


> I should be getting my calender today :) FINALLY. So exciting!!!

Thats wonderful news!!! Good luck to you!!! :happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/c37d19b7.gif


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, had a quick read and it's lovely to see all the positive posts.

AFM - Been in hospital over the weekend as pregnancy was ectopic so had the Methotrexate injection today to dissolve it :cry:

I'm devastated, but just hoping the injection works so that I don't have to have surgery. My BETA levels stayed the same from Fri - Mon which confirmed the dark shadow in my tube.

So defo taking a break from all things baby including BnB. We have to wait 4 months before trying again due to the Methotrexate, and DH and I have decided no more IVF. All the meds never helped so we're going to go back to trying natural around March and just pray for a miracle. 

I wish you all the best. Here's to 2013 being a better year. Thanks for all your support over the last few months :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

EM: YAY for great report!!! How exciting!

Wanna: GL tomorrow!! Your beta is going to be nice and high!

JDH: I am sooooo sorry girl :( How awful. Take care of yourself. :hugs: Will miss you on the boards. Let us all know how you are from time to time. I pray you dont need surgery also!


----------



## wannabeprego

@JDH, I am so very sorry about everything that you are going through. I really hope that the injection works so you can avoid surgery!! Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies, had a quick read and it's lovely to see all the positive posts.
> 
> AFM - Been in hospital over the weekend as pregnancy was ectopic so had the Methotrexate injection today to dissolve it :cry:
> 
> I'm devastated, but just hoping the injection works so that I don't have to have surgery. My BETA levels stayed the same from Fri - Mon which confirmed the dark shadow in my tube.
> 
> So defo taking a break from all things baby including BnB. We have to wait 4 months before trying again due to the Methotrexate, and DH and I have decided no more IVF. All the meds never helped so we're going to go back to trying natural around March and just pray for a miracle.
> 
> I wish you all the best. Here's to 2013 being a better year. Thanks for all your support over the last few months :hugs:

I'm truly sorry to hear that and understand needing to take a break. I wish you luck in the future.


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: Great increase in your beta! I dont have symptoms either (queasy sometimes) but I am waiting... It would be reassuring for me esp with the few episodes of spotting I have had. I wonder if you have twinnies in there!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Girl, I too had a slight case of OHSS, and it's nothing to mess around with. Stay positive! Hopefully you won't have it!

Michelle, got my fingers crossed for you tightly. I hope you get your BFP soon!!!

Wanna, good luck tomorrow!

Hold, hopefully ER is soon!

Em, woo hoo for 9 eggs! Fingers crossed you get a great fert. report!

Mells, sorry you're not well. I've had a nasty cold for about two weeks, and it's no fun. Hope you're feeling better soon!

Sweet, here's hoping the days between now and your scan fly by!

Ali, any idea when ER will be?

Phantom, yeah for getting started!

JDH, so sorry to hear your news. Take time and heal. :hugs:

Chase, how's your TWW going?

Sorry if I missed anyone! Hope you are all well!

As for me, my us went well today. There are 6 follies on the right, 10 on the left, but only 4 total were large enough to measure. She didn't tell me what the measurements were though. They did make some changes to my dosages though. Tonight and tomorrow I'm doing 150 iu follistim and 2 vials of menopur. Then Thursday I'll be going down to 1 vial of menopur. Friday morning I go for another scan.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em!!! :dance: That's great news! I look forward to your fertilization report. 

Sending you big :hug: JDH! I'm so sorry this has happened. It's totally understandable to need a break. 

Lucie- We're on a similar (and close) path. I'm on 100 Follistim and 1 vial of Menopur along with 5 units of Lupron. I started today. It's interesting how they adjust the meds to create the best possible situation. Pretty cool. :coolio:

Wanna- Good luck tomorrow!!

Phantom- Yay for moving forward! The waiting periods are the toughest part!

Sweet- I'm so excited for your scan. I want to see if you have twins! 9 more days, right? 

Mells- Yay for moving along, but I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you recover soon. 

Whisper- Thanks for the flu shot info. I'm going to look into it. Do you (or anyone else) know anything about the adult pertussis vaccine? I know it's becoming a big problem with babies and can be carried by adults. I'm not sure if I can get the vaccine now or when is ok to get it. 

Happy- So sorry about the morning sickness. :hugs2:

Hold- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. Hopefully your ER will be soon. :hugs:

Michelle- How are you doing? 

Ash- It's nice to see you back. I'm so glad you can move forward soon and your Dr has a new plan. Fingers crossed for you! 

Chase- I hope your tww isn't driving you crazy.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- yes getting closer! I'm so ready :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies question, I am feeling a little bit crampy is that normal?


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies question, I am feeling a little bit crampy is that normal?

Yes, I have been having cramping the entire time starting right after the embryo transfer up until now!!! Plus the paper work the DR gave me about what to expect after the transfer states that cramping is a normal early pregnancy symptom, so it is fine. When it wouldn't be normal is if you were in severe pain with the cramps and/or bleeding with it, that is another story and would be a cause for concern.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Phantom - yay for getting a calendar! 

JDH - I'm so so so sorry. :hugs: for as long as you need. I really hope you and your OH have success trying naturally in a couple of months and if you EVER want to come back, you'll always be more than welcome! 

Lotus - thanks! I'm so happy my doctor has a plan and it just really seems like he has put a lot of thought into it so that makes me happy :) How are you coming along with your cycle?! I see you just started the meds? Yay! Not long now!


----------



## wannabeprego

Does anybody have that link for the HCG levels in multiples pregnancy??? I know someone posted a link to it recently... :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

betabase.info :)HCG levels


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> betabase.info :)HCG levels

SWEET!!! Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Em!!! :dance: That's great news! I look forward to your fertilization report.
> 
> Sending you big :hug: JDH! I'm so sorry this has happened. It's totally understandable to need a break.
> 
> Lucie- We're on a similar (and close) path. I'm on 100 Follistim and 1 vial of Menopur along with 5 units of Lupron. I started today. It's interesting how they adjust the meds to create the best possible situation. Pretty cool. :coolio:
> 
> Wanna- Good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Phantom- Yay for moving forward! The waiting periods are the toughest part!
> 
> Sweet- I'm so excited for your scan. I want to see if you have twins! 9 more days, right?
> 
> Mells- Yay for moving along, but I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you recover soon.
> 
> Whisper- Thanks for the flu shot info. I'm going to look into it. Do you (or anyone else) know anything about the adult pertussis vaccine? I know it's becoming a big problem with babies and can be carried by adults. I'm not sure if I can get the vaccine now or when is ok to get it.
> 
> Happy- So sorry about the morning sickness. :hugs2:
> 
> Hold- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. Hopefully your ER will be soon. :hugs:
> 
> Michelle- How are you doing?
> 
> Ash- It's nice to see you back. I'm so glad you can move forward soon and your Dr has a new plan. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Chase- I hope your tww isn't driving you crazy.

I heard rumor that you can get the pertussis vaccine in the third trimester and I'm for sure going to ask my doc about it. Little worried though because I was deathly allergic to it as an infant. I never got the full course of pertussis shots as a child because of that. Not sure if I can do it now....


----------



## alicatt

Hey everyone!

JDH - so sorry to hear about your ectopic. :hug: Best of luck for March!!


Flu Shots - I had the pertussis shot 2 years ago when I first thought about doing the single mom thing. Does anyone know how long it lasts? I am wondering if I should get it and the Flu shot ASAP? Things are starting to heat up down here Flu-wise. People I know are dropping like flies, I'd say about 10 people didn't make our Christmas party last Friday because of it. I'm wondering if I'm not coming down with it. I have been feeling horrible all day, and now I have a slight cough? Maybe it is all the meds just making me tired and ucky (is that a word)?

I still don't know when my ER will be. I am guessing Sat/Mon? I will know more when I go int for my next U/S and bloodwork tomorrow morning. The follicles were around 11mm on Monday, so tomorrow they should be around 15mm, which is still too small for trigger. Possibly trigger on Friday? That would put them around 19mm, and ER on Sunday. :shrug: My follicles grow slowly so your guess is as good as mine. 

:hug: to everyone else!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

ashknowsbest said:


> Lotus - thanks! I'm so happy my doctor has a plan and it just really seems like he has put a lot of thought into it so that makes me happy :) How are you coming along with your cycle?! I see you just started the meds? Yay! Not long now!

I started stims today, so I've only added the Menopur so far. Tonight I'll do the Follistim. Honestly, I had a horrible time with the Menopur this morning. I was in a rush b/c I had to take my dog to the vet (which with a 100 lb difficult dog is no easy feat) and even though I got up super early, I sat there with the syringe in my hand for so long that I was almost late. I just couldn't bring myself to shove that needle in my belly. It was ridiculous. I have a rib tattoo, so I kept reminding myself that this is nothing compared to that pain. It's not the pain, though, it's the mental aspect. I finally did it and it didn't hurt at all. I felt a slight sensation as the meds went in, but that's it. I don't know why I freak out with the needles, but I do. The Lupron is fine, but I seriously almost ran across the street to get my neighbor (who works in a dental office and I DON'T know very well) to do it! I feel like a crazy person! I'm really hoping I can get over the nerves soon. Thankfully, DH will be here tonight and tomorrow to help. :dohh: He thinks I'm silly, but he's a "tough guy" with a "tough guy" job, so he doesn't understand someone being afraid of something so small. :shrug: 

Anyway, I am thrilled to move forward and I know it will all be worth it in the end. I have a lot going on this week so I think the time will fly by and ER will be here before I know it. One day at a time.


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Lotus - thanks! I'm so happy my doctor has a plan and it just really seems like he has put a lot of thought into it so that makes me happy :) How are you coming along with your cycle?! I see you just started the meds? Yay! Not long now!
> 
> I started stims today, so I've only added the Menopur so far. Tonight I'll do the Follistim. Honestly, I had a horrible time with the Menopur this morning. I was in a rush b/c I had to take my dog to the vet (which with a 100 lb difficult dog is no easy feat) and even though I got up super early, I sat there with the syringe in my hand for so long that I was almost late. I just couldn't bring myself to shove that needle in my belly. It was ridiculous. I have a rib tattoo, so I kept reminding myself that this is nothing compared to that pain. It's not the pain, though, it's the mental aspect. I finally did it and it didn't hurt at all. I felt a slight sensation as the meds went in, but that's it. I don't know why I freak out with the needles, but I do. The Lupron is fine, but I seriously almost ran across the street to get my neighbor (who works in a dental office and I DON'T know very well) to do it! I feel like a crazy person! I'm really hoping I can get over the nerves soon. Thankfully, DH will be here tonight and tomorrow to help. :dohh: He thinks I'm silly, but he's a "tough guy" with a "tough guy" job, so he doesn't understand someone being afraid of something so small. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I am thrilled to move forward and I know it will all be worth it in the end. I have a lot going on this week so I think the time will fly by and ER will be here before I know it. One day at a time.Click to expand...

Glad you got it done!!! There are plenty of people out there that hate needles. Especially a lot of men! They don't like them at all. My biggest worry with doing them on my own is making sure I inject myself in the right place! They have me doing IM (in the butt) and the nurse got me all scared the other day. She gave me my shot Monday morning and was like, wow you don't have much bruising, so either you are doing really well or really bad! EEK! I hope I was doing really well! 

I'm off to give myself my nightly lupron shot. Then I'm going to fall into bed. I'm not convinced that I'm not coming down with something, I feel like a truck has run over me and now I have a bit of a tickle in my throat with slight coughing. Sounds to me like a double whammy... end of stims feeling bloated and nauseous plus head cold? Does anyone know if they will still do the ER/ET if you have a head cold? EEK! :shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- I hope you are doing the IM shots really well (you probably are). :winkwink: I hope you feel better soon. I'm not sure about ER/ET with a cold. It seems like they would still do it as long as you aren't super sick or on other meds. Let's hope it doesn't matter because you will be well! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well I thought my hives were getting better but overnight they popped back up and seemed a little bit worse. Thank goodness for my DH's excema skin cream because that has been helping tremendously. The only problem is that when I called the nurse line yesterday at my DR's office the nurse said to try the meds for one more day and see if I am alright, well clearly the hives aren't going away so it has to be one of the medications that I am on. I can't take benadrly even though it is safe during pregnancy because it will give me heart palpatations so I am going to avoid that as long as I can. Once the DR's office opens up i am going to ask if I can stop some of the medications. The two medications that have hives as a side effect that I am on is the baby aspirin and the estradiol vaginal inserts. The progesterone cream insert does not have hives as a side effect, so I am hoping that I can just take the vaginal progesterone by itself and stop the other two. I definatly shouldn't have to stay on the baby aspirin for much longer because that helps with implantation and obviously my embryos have already implanted. Hmm, this is stressing me out because I obviously don't want to do anything to hurt the pregnancy but at the same time I can't deal with these hives, i am up at 4:20 am because of these itchy hives. :growlmad:

On a lighter note I am excited about my blood work this morning at 9:30 am!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, Good luck with your injections. :thumbup::dust::dust:

@Good luck with Stims hun!! I hope you get lots ofnice healthy eggs!!:dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question,* for you ladies that are on the progesterone through out the first part of your pregnancy, are you girls on any other medications with it, or just the progesterone? i am really hoping I can just use the progesterone cream and hoping that these dammed hives go away. Than just stop the baby aspirin and estraidol vagina pills. :shrug: Well I will have to see what the DR's office says, and if I don't like the nurses answer than i will make a call to the DR directly. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks Ladies!! The entire ER process was much easier for me this time, maybe because I knew what to expect and I wasn't nervous at all. DH even commented on how I was in such a different place/happier mood than last time. I did have some cramping afterwards but tylenol took care of it. My RE came in when I was in recovery and held up 9 fingers to tell me how many eggs we got. I thanked him and started crying I was so happy. Then the Anesthesiologist came by to shake my hand and congratulate me and he commented that I was the happiest patient he had seen in a long time. I was grinning from ear to ear :). 

One funny thing happened when I was waking up in recovery. The nurses were calling out their orders for lunch to one of the other nurses. I was still really groggy but I remember trying to put in my order for pizza haha! DH and I are so happy but of course we will be keeping our fingers crossed until Sunday which is the day they will freeze any embryos that make it to blast. I should get the fert report later this afternoon. I can't wait!!

I'm going to try to do personals and I apologize in advance if I miss anyone. There are ten pages of new posts to go through :)


----------



## Em260

Hold - I had tons of ewcm discharge too. It was pretty gross but totally normal. I hope you're feeling better today. 

JDH - I am so sorry :hugs: I totally get needing to take a break. I hope you can avoid surgery. Check in with us if you can please and let us know how you're doing. 

Girly - congrats on your fert report!! I hope you are resting and ohss keeps away!

Happy - awww congrats on hearing the heartbeats!! That must have been incredible!! 

Wanna - good luck on your beta today!!! I'm so excited to fx for you!! :happydance:

Mells - yay for having a schedule!! Ugh so sorry you are sick! The flu is going around here too. Rest up and hope you feel better. 

Sweet - yayy great beta number :happydance: I can't wait for your scan! I am sure you are having twins :)

Phantom - congrats on getting a schedule!

Lucie - great first scan! I bet you will have a lot more pop up between now and ER! 

Ali - I hope you feel better :hugs: I'm pretty sure a head cold won't affect ER/ET at all. I think you have to be really really sick before they would cancel. Rest up and I can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Friday!

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, Thanks for the good luck wishes. Congrats on a great ER!!! 9 eggs is awesome!! :happydance:I hope you get a great fertilization report!!! Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

My DR's office said to call them before 3pm this afternoon to get the results of the HCG bloods.

Well I just got off the phone with a nurse at my DR's office and told her about my hives so I am going to stop the baby aspirin as of today and see if my hives go away. The nurse said it was most likely a reaction to the oral medication and not the vaginal progesterone or the vaginal estraidol because oral usually causes more problems them vaginal, so hopefully that will be the case for me and the hives will go away. Then the next thing would be to eliminate the estraidol aka estrogen vaginal insert pills and just stay on the progesterone vaginal cream if that doesn't work and the hives still don't go away. Apparently the only medication that is absoultely necessary is the progesterone cream inserts. The baby aspirin is taken for 10 weeks, but there is no absoulte proof that it is needed or that it helps so the nurse said stopping it isn't a big deal, plus i read that it mainly helps with implantation and of course my embryos are implanted now. Fingers crossed that makes the hives go away and I can stay on the other meds still without incident.


----------



## want2conceive

Glad to see this thread is still moving fast! Gonna need to catch up later today somehow. I think I'm like 10pages behind lol.

Hope everyone is doing great and here is some baby dust for everyone! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Well I had a huge scare this morning. Woke up at 1am an 5am with bleeding and clots and I was for sure it was over. Walked into clinic at 730 and had u/s. baby measuring right where it should and only one! Bleeding had settled down around 6am.... No sign of blood In uterus or what it was from... Dr said may happen again.when is this stress going away?? No pics today; official u/s in 2 weeks but I'm gonna cheat and do one next week at work!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Well I had a huge scare this morning. Woke up at 1am an 5am with bleeding and clots and I was for sure it was over. Walked into clinic at 730 and had u/s. baby measuring right where it should and only one! Bleeding had settled down around 6am.... No sign of blood In uterus or what it was from... Dr said may happen again.when is this stress going away?? No pics today; official u/s in 2 weeks but I'm gonna cheat and do one next week at work!!

Man that has to be nerve racking!! Why do they think its happening? I'm so glad to hear everything is ok with baby. Did u get to hear the heartbeat? Abd u must work in a hospital too I have been debating doing it and the ER docs keep asking but kinda want DH to be with me.


----------



## alicatt

Mo- yikes! So glad everything was OK! WHEW! Nice to know there is only 1, but maybe there are 2 in that sac? Possibly? Might be too small to see at this point. I still think you have twins! LOL.

Sweet - I would go for it, just to calm your nerves a bit. They won't be able to do much besides confirm that there is a sac in there this early anyway. I don't think the heart forms until a certain point, so before that you wouldn't see a heart beat anyway.

AFM - My follicles are growing SLOWLY. I have 19 total now (10 left, 9 right) but they are only between 10mm-15mm, most of them around 12-13mm). My lining is now 10mm and triple layered, so that is growing nicely. I have to wait for my blood results this afternoon. We'll see what they are. They want me back on Friday morning. We talked about possible trigger Fri/Sat and ER on Sun/Mon. I guess time will tell! If my E2 is really high like last time, they may want me back tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## MoBaby

No I'm only 5+3 or 5+4.... They didn't spend any time trying to look for hb. Doc said in 3-4 days we would be able to see a flicker.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Well I had a huge scare this morning. Woke up at 1am an 5am with bleeding and clots and I was for sure it was over. Walked into clinic at 730 and had u/s. baby measuring right where it should and only one! Bleeding had settled down around 6am.... No sign of blood In uterus or what it was from... Dr said may happen again.when is this stress going away?? No pics today; official u/s in 2 weeks but I'm gonna cheat and do one next week at work!!

Oh Mo I'm so sorry that must have been really scary! Glad everything checked out and you got to peak at your little one! That's great you can get u/s at work :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question,* for you ladies that are on the progesterone through out the first part of your pregnancy, are you girls on any other medications with it, or just the progesterone? i am really hoping I can just use the progesterone cream and hoping that these dammed hives go away. Than just stop the baby aspirin and estraidol vagina pills. :shrug: Well I will have to see what the DR's office says, and if I don't like the nurses answer than i will make a call to the DR directly. Wish me luck!!

My first IVf pregnancy I was going to be on Progesterone and Estrogen until I was 10 weeks. We were doing injections and suppositories.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Mo- yikes! So glad everything was OK! WHEW! Nice to know there is only 1, but maybe there are 2 in that sac? Possibly? Might be too small to see at this point. I still think you have twins! LOL.
> 
> Sweet - I would go for it, just to calm your nerves a bit. They won't be able to do much besides confirm that there is a sac in there this early anyway. I don't think the heart forms until a certain point, so before that you wouldn't see a heart beat anyway.
> 
> AFM - My follicles are growing SLOWLY. I have 19 total now (10 left, 9 right) but they are only between 10mm-15mm, most of them around 12-13mm). My lining is now 10mm and triple layered, so that is growing nicely. I have to wait for my blood results this afternoon. We'll see what they are. They want me back on Friday morning. We talked about possible trigger Fri/Sat and ER on Sun/Mon. I guess time will tell! If my E2 is really high like last time, they may want me back tomorrow. We'll see.

You are getting so close!! Wow, that is a lot of follicles!! Your lining sounds perfect. Fx for you!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yea I'm curious very curious but I figured I have waited this long I can wait 8 more days so I will for sure be able to hear a heartbeat Transvag ultrasound. I'm 6 weeks today. ( well two of my apps say 5 weeks 6 dys and the other two say 6 weeks) 

I'm glad your follies are still growing slowly But surely


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - Wow what a scare! So glad you got checked out and all is good. Hopefully things simmer down and you won't have so much to worry about, however, I think the worrying never ends. And it just goes to show you, no matter how high or low your beta is, it really doesn't give you a good indication of how many ;)

ali - Glad things are moving along for you ;)

I started my testing :dohh: And now my anxiety, stress and fear is kicking in. I will be posting pictures daily in my journal; I have only done 1 FRER, but I feel it is too light for today 8dp5dt...UGH and I had a booster 4 days ago. Guess only time will tell!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali - glad to see things are progressing for you. Sorry they are not growing faster. Keeping fingers crossed for a good report for you on Friday.
Mo - sorry you had such a scare. Having had two MC with my ex that were proceeded by spotting, the thought of blood coming out there sends me into a bit of a panic. Glad that things seem to be all right for you.

I'm feeling more antsy today than I have felt during any point in my 2WW. I guess knowing that my report will come back in 48 hours more or less is a big part of it. I had a restless night which is unusual for me. I'm sitting at my desk trying to focus on my work and failing utterly to do so. :)
My mind is doing weird things to protect myself from emotional fallout if it's not a good report. If I had to base things on my 'gut', I would think that I'm going to get a negative result. That really doesn't bother me because honestly, my 'gut' has been wrong nearly every time - when I first did with IVF with my ex, my gut was convinced that it had worked (it didn't). It's really just a defense mechanism - I'd be delighted to be wrong. I very much believe in thinking positive, but I do have one advantage here and that's that I'm the guy so whatever goes on with my body chemistry does not affect things. Were I actually carrying the baby, I would do the mental gymnastics necessary to focus only on a positive outcome. I certainly did before I made my - ah - contribution, even though that probably really doesn't change anything. I just wanted only positive energy to go into the sample.
I really don't know what I'm going to do with myself for the next 48 hours - against better judgement, I am looking at various baby products from time to time. I have worked on - way prematurely - a list of things I would need. 99% of those sorts of articles are written by women for women, but much of the advice is unisex and I just ignore all the breastfeeding stuff. :)
Anyway, life has no fast-forward button and I wouldn't really want one if it did. Reading Clive Barker's rather creepy children's book _The Thief of Always_ points out the danger in such a wish. I just hope to have a child to one day read that book to, even if the end result is they spend the next week crawling into my bed to sleep out of fright. ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, I am so sorry that you had such a bad scare with the spotting again!!Big hugs to you hun. :hugs::hugs: But, I am glad that you were able to get in for a scan right away and that everything looked okay with your little baby bean!!!i really hope the crazy spotting stops for you soon hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Ali, Wow, you have agreat number of follies,:thumbup: sorry they are growing so slow though, Fingers crossed they pick up the pace soon so you can move forward with your ER sooner than later. Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

@Chase, i am sending tons of good luck and baby dust your way and hoping and prayingthat you are going to get great news and get your BFP!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust:On a side note I am also a fan of scary stories and movies and I have some books by one of my favorite Authors Dean Koonts and some by Stephen King as well. I have a few by clive barker also. I am really into scary movies though. I haven't done much reading over the years though and I need to get back into it again soon I think. :thumbup:


@Michelle, i commented on your journal about your tests.:winkwink:

AFM, I am still waiting on my blood work HCG results, and when I get them i will be sure to do an update!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Chase - I feel your pain ;) I am so busy at work and I cannot focus; at least you will get an answer in 2 days, I have to wait till Monday :growlmad: Good luck and I truly hope this works out for you!

Thanks wanna ;) And I am anxiously awaiting your results!!!


----------



## michelle01

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Em!!! :dance: That's great news! I look forward to your fertilization report.
> 
> Sending you big :hug: JDH! I'm so sorry this has happened. It's totally understandable to need a break.
> 
> Lucie- We're on a similar (and close) path. I'm on 100 Follistim and 1 vial of Menopur along with 5 units of Lupron. I started today. It's interesting how they adjust the meds to create the best possible situation. Pretty cool. :coolio:
> 
> Wanna- Good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Phantom- Yay for moving forward! The waiting periods are the toughest part!
> 
> Sweet- I'm so excited for your scan. I want to see if you have twins! 9 more days, right?
> 
> Mells- Yay for moving along, but I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you recover soon.
> 
> Whisper- Thanks for the flu shot info. I'm going to look into it. Do you (or anyone else) know anything about the adult pertussis vaccine? I know it's becoming a big problem with babies and can be carried by adults. I'm not sure if I can get the vaccine now or when is ok to get it.
> 
> Happy- So sorry about the morning sickness. :hugs2:
> 
> Hold- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. Hopefully your ER will be soon. :hugs:
> 
> Michelle- How are you doing?
> 
> Ash- It's nice to see you back. I'm so glad you can move forward soon and your Dr has a new plan. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Chase- I hope your tww isn't driving you crazy.


Hi Lotus...sorry I missed this from yesterday; there were so many posts and I don't usually get on bnb in the evenings. I am doing OK; just anxious and stressing over testing this booster out :wacko: I am hoping my lines get darker and not lighter, but the next few days will give a better indication. How are you?


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- 19 follicles sounds wonderful!! :) Glad your lining has increased also! I think we will still have ER around the same time! 

Mo- sorry about the bleed :hugs: Glad everything looked good so far on the u/s! Praying for you! 

JDH- I am so very sorry :hug: I hope to see you on here again when you are ready. Take care :hugs: 

Em- 9 eggs with 1 ovary is great!!!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear your fertilization report! 

Wanna- Good luck on your beta!!! 

I hope everyone else is having a good day! :hugs: 

AFM- Well no trigger for me yet either! :(
I have 12 follicles now measuring around 15-16mm. My lining is 12. He said trigger is going to be Friday night and ER will be Sunday morning probably 6:30am. So I am continuing on the same dose of meds today and tomorrow. And Friday I have a feeling I am going to feel very sick! He wants me to do 10cc Lupron, 2 vials of Menopur am and 2 vials of Menopur pm along with the HCG trigger :wacko: That will be 3 IM injections on Friday. I am really worried about that..

It has ended up being a bit of a blessing that my body didn't make 25-30 follicles like we originally thought it would... My body seems to be handling things harder then any of us thought and with just the 12 follicles I am quite bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## holdontohope

FS also printed me out a picture of one of my follicles :)

Something to add to my scrapbook! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







follicles!!!!!!!!!!!.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## michelle01

hold - Hang in there, ER will be here soon ;) And awesome pic of your follie!!


----------



## Em260

Just got my fertilization report. We have 8 embryos!!! :happydance: :happydance: 
DH and I are so happy!! Now they just need to make it to day 5 so they can be frozen fx!


----------



## michelle01

YAY, that is really great em; so happy for you ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay em!! Congrats!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - so sorry you had such a scare this morning! But so happy everything turned out okay! 

Em - yay for 8 embryos!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Just got my fertilization report. We have 8 embryos!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> DH and I are so happy!! Now they just need to make it to day 5 so they can be frozen fx!

Yay that's freaking awesome!


----------



## Mells54

Em260 said:


> Just got my fertilization report. We have 8 embryos!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> DH and I are so happy!! Now they just need to make it to day 5 so they can be frozen fx!

So excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

WOO HOOO Em!!! That is great news!!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM,ARRRrggghhhhh.......... I won't be able to get the results until tomorrow morning after 8am, because Quest labs took their sweet time faxing over the lab results, they didn't get sent until 3pm, and I called at like 3:15 and my DR office hadn't gotten the results yet, and the nurse said she would call back when she got the results. My DR's office closes at 4pm, so I called after hours and I got the after hours nurse line and she couldn't access the system remotely and she tried a few times, couldn't get in. So tomorrow morning I will call. GRRRrrrrrr Quest is annoying, the form said for them to fax in the results by 2:30 and they took their sweet time getting the results in. :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, it sounds like your follies are coming along very nicely!!! :thumbup: ER will be here before you know it!! Nice picture!!! :winkwink: Good luck with your ER!! :dust::dust:


----------



## holdontohope

Em260 said:


> Just got my fertilization report. We have 8 embryos!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> DH and I are so happy!! Now they just need to make it to day 5 so they can be frozen fx!

YAY!!! :happydance: Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## holdontohope

michelle01 said:


> hold - Hang in there, ER will be here soon ;) And awesome pic of your follie!!

Thank you!!! :flower: I am trying my best to hang in there :winkwink:



wannabeprego said:


> @Hold, it sounds like your follies are coming along very nicely!!! :thumbup: ER will be here before you know it!! Nice picture!!! :winkwink: Good luck with your ER!! :dust::dust:

Thank you Wanna!! :) I am very anxious now! Need to get through the next 3 days in one sane piece! :haha:
Sorry about not getting your beta results! That is so frustrating! You must have an HMO insurance? I have HMO and I have to go to quest or lab corp also. FS hates both of those labs and wont use either ofthem. So I am having to pay cash for my blood draws and the lab of his choice!


----------



## alicatt

Wanna - did anyone else respond to your question about progesterone and estrogen? I am fairly sure we need both to sustain the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. I was prescribed vivelle dot for estrogen, it is a patch that you wear and change every x days. My insurance even covers it!! Maybe that is an option? Also, sorry Quest is being slow, my FS uses a private lab for that express reason. We need the results faster than most normal labs can accommodate. I hope you get good results tomorrow!!

EM - yay on 8 fertilizing, that is great!! :yipee: Now we need them to keep growing!!

Chase - I can't imagine how you are feeling but you only have a few more days! I really hope that it was successful this time around, and you get your baby boy!

AFM - getting really bloated.. my E2 is 1351 so it is more than doubling every 48 hours. They are still thinking trigger Fri or Sat and ER on Sun or Mon. Still don't know for sure which day? AHHHHHH!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

michelle01 said:


> Hi Lotus...sorry I missed this from yesterday; there were so many posts and I don't usually get on bnb in the evenings. I am doing OK; just anxious and stressing over testing this booster out :wacko: I am hoping my lines get darker and not lighter, but the next few days will give a better indication. How are you?

I hope your lines start getting darker! Are you testing every day? I'm not sure if I want to test out the trigger. I'll probably just wait as long as I can. I have my fingers crossed for your BFP! You have certainly been through enough, as we all have. You deserve some wonderful news! 

I'm well. My husband is helping with the belly shots, so that helps with the anxiety. I'm hoping he can do them all, but I know there's a chance I will have to do more. I go in for my first post-stims blood test and u/s tomorrow. It will be interesting to see how many follies I'm starting with. Thankfully, I'm busy preparing for my jewelry sale this weekend, so that helps with the waiting. :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em! 8 embryos is wonderful! :happydance: I can't wait to hear how your FET goes. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone!! I am still on :cloud9: 

Hold - you are getting so close! I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable but just a few more days and you will feel a lot better! That is a cool picture :)

Wanna - omg I cannot believe they didn't send over the results!!! Arrgghh!! I'm sorry you have to wait another day :(

Chase - good luck on Friday! Waiting is so hard! I have zero patience and I've had to find some during these cycles but it still drives me crazy. 

Ali - your E2 level sounds good. I think you're going to get some great eggs this cycle! Fx you get to trigger friday!


----------



## BabyD225

Em that's amazing!!! Can't wait to see many to freeze as well! Such good news!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I am still on :cloud9:
> 
> Hold - you are getting so close! I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable but just a few more days and you will feel a lot better! That is a cool picture :)
> 
> Wanna - omg I cannot believe they didn't send over the results!!! Arrgghh!! I'm sorry you have to wait another day :(
> 
> Chase - good luck on Friday! Waiting is so hard! I have zero patience and I've had to find some during these cycles but it still drives me crazy.
> 
> Ali - your E2 level sounds good. I think you're going to get some great eggs this cycle! Fx you get to trigger friday!

Thanks Em! I've been stimming for 10 days now :( It looks like I'm going to need to stim at least tomorrow and possibly Friday too. Problem is that we need the follicles to be bigger, but we also don't want the E2 to keep rising. At this rate I'll be over 5000 again by Saturday. :argh: So OHSS is likely again. 

Did anyone else feel really bloated before ER? I am feeling it, and a friend at work commented that I looked pretty bloated. I figure I've put on 4-5 lbs of water weight, possibly more?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Em - that's a great number. Hope for lots of luck getting to day five!

I just spoke to my surrogate. Her appointment for the test is 9:30 on Friday, so at least I'll know the answer early. She also was telling me, with the appropriate proviso, that she 'feels' like something is going on down there. Since she's been pregnant before (a requirement to be a surrogate), she has some idea of course. I'm taking it with a huge grain of salt - not going to take that to the bank or anything - but it's certainly better than if she felt nothing.
Anyway, I think tomorrow is going to be a long day, but I'll get through it. At least I won't have to wait all day Friday to find out.


----------



## FirstTry

Em: that is awesome! I hope that all 8 make it to freeze. :happydance:

Chase: how long ago was your ER? Friday is coming very soon. FX'd for you!


----------



## Lucie73821

Wonderful news Em! 

Mo, that sounds so scary. Glad everything turned out ok!

Chase, not too long now! Still got my fingers crossed for you!

Ali, hopefully you won't get OHSS again. As for the bloating, I can't realy remember what I felt last cycle, but I'm already starting to feel a bit bloated, so I'm guessing its normal.

Nothing new on my end. I'm anxious for my scan Friday. I'm hoping to see a lot of follies big enough to be measured then. And I'm really hoping I'll get an idea of when ER will be. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Em - that's a great number. Hope for lots of luck getting to day five!
> 
> I just spoke to my surrogate. Her appointment for the test is 9:30 on Friday, so at least I'll know the answer early. She also was telling me, with the appropriate proviso, that she 'feels' like something is going on down there. Since she's been pregnant before (a requirement to be a surrogate), she has some idea of course. I'm taking it with a huge grain of salt - not going to take that to the bank or anything - but it's certainly better than if she felt nothing.
> Anyway, I think tomorrow is going to be a long day, but I'll get through it. At least I won't have to wait all day Friday to find out.

Did they say how long it takes for them to get the results of the test? When I go in for BETA tests they draw the blood in the morning but don't get the results until around 2pm. 

I hope it is good news! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Wonderful news Em!
> 
> Mo, that sounds so scary. Glad everything turned out ok!
> 
> Chase, not too long now! Still got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Ali, hopefully you won't get OHSS again. As for the bloating, I can't realy remember what I felt last cycle, but I'm already starting to feel a bit bloated, so I'm guessing its normal.
> 
> Nothing new on my end. I'm anxious for my scan Friday. I'm hoping to see a lot of follies big enough to be measured then. And I'm really hoping I'll get an idea of when ER will be.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

You should have some nice follicles by then! Friday will be day 8 of stims. That is my next appt as well. I think there are a bunch of us that will be getting results on Friday morning, you, me and Hold for sure! :yipee:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Em - that's a great number. Hope for lots of luck getting to day five!
> 
> I just spoke to my surrogate. Her appointment for the test is 9:30 on Friday, so at least I'll know the answer early. She also was telling me, with the appropriate proviso, that she 'feels' like something is going on down there. Since she's been pregnant before (a requirement to be a surrogate), she has some idea of course. I'm taking it with a huge grain of salt - not going to take that to the bank or anything - but it's certainly better than if she felt nothing.
> Anyway, I think tomorrow is going to be a long day, but I'll get through it. At least I won't have to wait all day Friday to find out.
> 
> Did they say how long it takes for them to get the results of the test? When I go in for BETA tests they draw the blood in the morning but don't get the results until around 2pm.
> 
> I hope it is good news! :thumbup:Click to expand...

They haven't said, but I think what they first do is a simple blood test that gives you a yes or no right away and perhaps the beta numbers later. I will have to find out from the IVF coordinator approx when they plan to let me know because I'm going to be glued to my laptop and phone until I know.
Actually, just checked my last email from them and they say I will get the results in the afternoon. Darn, that's several more hours to wait. Ah, well, all good things...


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Em - that's a great number. Hope for lots of luck getting to day five!
> 
> I just spoke to my surrogate. Her appointment for the test is 9:30 on Friday, so at least I'll know the answer early. She also was telling me, with the appropriate proviso, that she 'feels' like something is going on down there. Since she's been pregnant before (a requirement to be a surrogate), she has some idea of course. I'm taking it with a huge grain of salt - not going to take that to the bank or anything - but it's certainly better than if she felt nothing.
> Anyway, I think tomorrow is going to be a long day, but I'll get through it. At least I won't have to wait all day Friday to find out.
> 
> Did they say how long it takes for them to get the results of the test? When I go in for BETA tests they draw the blood in the morning but don't get the results until around 2pm.
> 
> I hope it is good news! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't said, but I think what they first do is a simple blood test that gives you a yes or no right away and perhaps the beta numbers later. I will have to find out from the IVF coordinator approx when they plan to let me know because I'm going to be glued to my laptop and phone until I know.
> Actually, just checked my last email from them and they say I will get the results in the afternoon. Darn, that's several more hours to wait. Ah, well, all good things...Click to expand...

I figured as much, it usually takes a while for them to get the results. My FS in Canada had their own mini-lab and they could run their own blood. That was cool as you could just wait in the office for the results. I bet you will be glued to your computer and phone all day Friday! I certainly hope you get good news. :flower:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Em - that's a great number. Hope for lots of luck getting to day five!
> 
> I just spoke to my surrogate. Her appointment for the test is 9:30 on Friday, so at least I'll know the answer early. She also was telling me, with the appropriate proviso, that she 'feels' like something is going on down there. Since she's been pregnant before (a requirement to be a surrogate), she has some idea of course. I'm taking it with a huge grain of salt - not going to take that to the bank or anything - but it's certainly better than if she felt nothing.
> Anyway, I think tomorrow is going to be a long day, but I'll get through it. At least I won't have to wait all day Friday to find out.
> 
> Did they say how long it takes for them to get the results of the test? When I go in for BETA tests they draw the blood in the morning but don't get the results until around 2pm.
> 
> I hope it is good news! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't said, but I think what they first do is a simple blood test that gives you a yes or no right away and perhaps the beta numbers later. I will have to find out from the IVF coordinator approx when they plan to let me know because I'm going to be glued to my laptop and phone until I know.
> Actually, just checked my last email from them and they say I will get the results in the afternoon. Darn, that's several more hours to wait. Ah, well, all good things...Click to expand...
> 
> I figured as much, it usually takes a while for them to get the results. My FS in Canada had their own mini-lab and they could run their own blood. That was cool as you could just wait in the office for the results. I bet you will be glued to your computer and phone all day Friday! I certainly hope you get good news. :flower:Click to expand...

I am not joking when I say I expect I will carry my laptop with me to the bathroom. :haha:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> I am not joking when I say I expect I will carry my laptop with me to the bathroom. :haha:

HEHE :haha: No doubt!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies and gent hope all is well dont have time to get caught up just yet. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies and gent hope all is well dont have time to get caught up just yet. Hope you all are doing well.

Hi Sweet. Can't sleep.


----------



## want2conceive

Em - Sorry about ovarian cancer. I hope everything turns out ok. 8 Embies is awesome girl!


JDH - So sorry to hear your news!!! I really hope your dream comes true in 2013. Do stop by and tell us how your doing from time to time. We'll all miss you.


First - So sorry, I hope the next cycle is all you need girl! :hugs:


Girly - Awesome news on 20 eggs! Got fingers crossed hoping your ok to transfer! :dust:


Phantom - Hope everything goes well for you this cycle! :dust:


Lucie - Glad to hear about your ultrasound. Hope those follies keep growing! :dust:


Wanna - did you see my response to your question in the other thread? Sorry you have to wait until tomorrow morning for your beta results. 


Whisper - How is everything going with you? My newest symptom is I can smell my dog and think she stinks even after taking a bath.


Mells - Hope your doing ok! :hugs:


Michelle - How are you? When are you planning on testing?


Lotus - Hope your Stims are going ok! :dust:


Alicatt - Hope your folicles are awesome by now!


Ever - That is normal with the follies. Upping the meds should help them.


Chase - Good Luck to your surrogate on Friday!


Sweet - When is your ultrasound scheduled for?


Mobaby - I'm glad everything is ok! Sorry you have to poke yourself in the butt for the next several weeks.


Happy - Congrat's on Twins!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance:


Ash - Hope one more IVF is all you need girl! :dust:


Hold - Good Luck on Friday girl! :dust:


Sorry if I missed anyone and hope your all doing well.

And to those who have had their :bfp: do join us in the other thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1478841-ivf-oct-nov-dec-bfp-announcement-9month-term-thread.html


----------



## Sweetness_87

Want- dec 13 it's getting SOOOO close once I see the heartbeat I will be also joining that thread in addition to this one to ensure everyone ets their BFP


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Thanks Em! I've been stimming for 10 days now :( It looks like I'm going to need to stim at least tomorrow and possibly Friday too. Problem is that we need the follicles to be bigger, but we also don't want the E2 to keep rising. At this rate I'll be over 5000 again by Saturday. :argh: So OHSS is likely again.
> 
> Did anyone else feel really bloated before ER? I am feeling it, and a friend at work commented that I looked pretty bloated. I figure I've put on 4-5 lbs of water weight, possibly more?

Hey Ali, can your Dr. give you something like Dostinex to help keep OHSS away? I've also read about having a Lupron trigger instead of HCG if there is a risk of OHSS. I hope you don't have to go through that again. Yes, I was super bloated toward the end. It was so uncomfortable to sit for very long and I couldn't wear any of my normal pants. I bought these stretchy leggings after my last cycle a size larger than I normally wear and they just barely fit. I'm still pretty bloated after ER but it's not as uncomfortable as before. You will feel better soon!!


----------



## Em260

Lucie73821 said:


> Wonderful news Em!
> 
> Mo, that sounds so scary. Glad everything turned out ok!
> 
> Chase, not too long now! Still got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Ali, hopefully you won't get OHSS again. As for the bloating, I can't realy remember what I felt last cycle, but I'm already starting to feel a bit bloated, so I'm guessing its normal.
> 
> Nothing new on my end. I'm anxious for my scan Friday. I'm hoping to see a lot of follies big enough to be measured then. And I'm really hoping I'll get an idea of when ER will be.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Good luck on Friday!! You will definitely get a better idea of your ER date and I hope you see lots of big follies!!


----------



## Em260

ChaseThisLite said:


> I am not joking when I say I expect I will carry my laptop with me to the bathroom. :haha:

Haha this was me yesterday at home. I carried my phone with me everywhere including the bathroom and I expect to do the same on Friday :). Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:


So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:

(Will be back to do personals later :winkwink:)


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:
> 
> (Will be back to do personals later :winkwink:)

YIPPEE!!! Great news! You are right, it is hard to figure out if that is a single or double (maybe triple) pregnancy with just one beta. I will say that by looking at the averages for 14 DPO your beta is 2x that! So maybe it is twins? Can't wait to see what your next BETA is!!! 
BTW.. at 16 DPO you should have a BETA of around 200 for a singleton, twins would be 400. :hug: and Congrats!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:
> 
> (Will be back to do personals later :winkwink:)

Wanna my first beta was 208! :happydance: maybe twins!!:happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:
> 
> (Will be back to do personals later :winkwink:)

Awesome 1st beta wanna! Congrat's! So happy for you girl! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sorry guys I was out yesterday so I'll catch up!

Em great amount of embryos. I hope they all make it to blastocysts. 

Lucie good luck on Friday! I hope those follies are growing evenly.

Ali good luck this weeeknd. I'm sure you are getting pretty bloated by now.

Lotus good luck today on your follies I hope they are growing nicely!

Michelle I hope those lines continue to get darker! I'll keep stalking your journal!

Chase good luck tomorrow. I hope you get great news. 

Hold I'm sorry you are not triggering yet. Hopefully Friday will be the day. Best of luck!

Mo I'm sorry about the bleeding. It's so scary to wake up to something like that! I'm glad they allowed you to do an u/s. We thought the stress was going away after getting pregnant we still have a long way to go! I hope you get to see/hear the heartbeat soon.


----------



## Em260

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:
> 
> (Will be back to do personals later :winkwink:)

Congratulations!!! :happydance: :dance: This is so exciting!!! It sounds like you might have twins yayyy!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay wanna!! How many dpt were you when you got your blood drawn?! I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## michelle01

wanna - CONGRATS :happydance:

ali - I was bloated before ER, but not that bad. Hopefully you do not get OHSS again; your in the home stretch now ;)

Chase - Keeping my FX'ed for you tomorrow ;)

want - I am doing good; just been SO tired lately. I fell asleep last night on the couch at 7:30pm; that never happens. I have started testing the past few days; pictures are in my journal if you want to take a peek ;) I had the booster 5 days ago, so I have to test that out at this point. Hope you are doing good!

Lotus - I did start testing; check out my journal ;) Hope stims are going good for you :)

tcmc - How are you? 

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- looks like a real to me! Congrats!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Sweet; I guess I won't believe it till Sunday ;) That is when my beta should be, but I have to wait till Monday for it. If the line is still there and dark/er then I will be cautiously optomistic ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- yes that's how i was and still am til I see a heartbeat. Well sun is just around the cofner!


----------



## holdontohope

Wanna- Congrats on your beta!! :happydance: Wonder how many are in there!! :) 

Em- how are you feeling? Do you have any bloating? 

Want- I can't believe you are 9 weeks!! EEK!! :) 

Girly- Congrats on 20 eggs! :) 

Phantom- good luck with your upcoming FET!! 

Lucie- good luck for your u/s tomorrow!! 

Whisper- How are you feeling lately? 

Mells- Do you have a date yet for starting? 

Michelle- Good luck with testing!!! Fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

Lotus- Good luck for you u/s today! 

Ali- we are so close!! are you feeling any better today? 

Ever- sorry they had to up your meds, but I am sure that will help make 
things grow! 

Chase- Good luck for the beta tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear good news from you :hugs: 

Sweet- Still no symptoms for you? You just a lucky one!!

Mo- Someone might of already asked this question. But what line of work are 
you in? It is so exciting that you can scan yourself :) 

Happy- How are you and the twins doing?! 

AFM: nothing new here! Just waiting to trigger tomorrow :coffee: Drinking lots of gatorade and trying to eat extra protein. Have to book a hotel room for Sat night. We will be leaving sat morning and making the 4 hour drive to the IVF lab. Planning on spending sat afternoon relaxing at the beach (if its not raining) then up early for ER and we will drive home after. 

I have a few questions hopefully someone can answer..
-anyone else completely lose appetite around ER? mine has seemed to disappear the last few days. 
-how long were you kept after the ER? 
-anyone else have to travel and have any recommendations for comfort?


----------



## michelle01

hold - My ER went really quick; they put me under around 6:15am, and I remember waking up around 6:45am. I was out of there by 7:30am :) Good Luck and hope you get lots of eggies!!! Maybe bring a pillow with for your travel home? When I got home, I laid back on the couch, with a heating pad on my tummy and used a pillow over that to hug ;) As far as appetite, mine stayed about the same; maybe it's nerves getting the best of you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- still nothing yet just realllll tired. Also yes like 2-3 days before ER didn't want to eat anything. Think cause I was big and just felt blah. Also I live an hour from my docs so on the way home I laid down in the back seat. Also I only had to stay an hour after ER.


----------



## Em260

Hold - I'm still bloated but it's nothing like I was before ER. In general I feel really good! My ER was at 10:10am and 30 min later I was waking up in recovery. I stayed there until about 11:30am. I lost my appetite before ER too mostly just due to the bloating. Last time it was even more pronounced and I actually lost 5 lbs during my stims. For comfort make sure you're wearing really loose stretchy clothing that you can take on and off easily and maybe shoes that slip on so you don't have to bend down to tie laces or anything.


----------



## everhopeful

Hold, I think loss of appetite can be quite normal around ER due to all the bloating etc.,
Hope you feel much better after the ER.
I am required to stay in for 4 hours after ER as they do it under general.

AFM- I am back to London tomorrow to see if the follies have grown since first scan. They upped my meds so I'm hoping it did the trick!!

Wanna- fantastic beta result!!

Michelle- tiredness is a GOOD sign!! Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ever- I'm sure they have grown a lot!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)


----------



## michelle01

Ever - Good luck ;) I hope tiredness is a sign of something good to come cause I cannot seem to sleep enough, even after getting 9 hours last night. I feel wiped out already :wacko:


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies and Chase,

I'm glad to hear everyone's good news. Great beta, Wanna!

I'm sorry for your difficulties, JDH.

I'm still in limbo. They see something resembling a sac in my uterus, but no yolk sac inside. There is a concern that it's a pseudo sac and I'm really having an ectopic. The doc would be "shocked" if this turned into a viable pregnancy. I had my 7th beta today. I'm hoping we can get this over with quickly so I can move on to the next cycle and FET. Hoping our 3 :cold:s result in healthy :baby:s


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies and Chase,
> 
> I'm glad to hear everyone's good news. Great beta, Wanna!
> 
> I'm sorry for your difficulties, JDH.
> 
> I'm still in limbo. They see something resembling a sac in my uterus, but no yolk sac inside. There is a concern that it's a pseudo sac and I'm really having an ectopic. The doc would be "shocked" if this turned into a viable pregnancy. I had my 7th beta today. I'm hoping we can get this over with quickly so I can move on to the next cycle and FET. Hoping our 3 :cold:s result in healthy :baby:s

So are they thinking both took and one became ectopic? Im so sorry you are going through all this it must be very hard :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hold: I'm an interventional radiology PA


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wanna - GREAT beta! :happydance: Yay!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies and Chase,
> 
> I'm glad to hear everyone's good news. Great beta, Wanna!
> 
> I'm sorry for your difficulties, JDH.
> 
> I'm still in limbo. They see something resembling a sac in my uterus, but no yolk sac inside. There is a concern that it's a pseudo sac and I'm really having an ectopic. The doc would be "shocked" if this turned into a viable pregnancy. I had my 7th beta today. I'm hoping we can get this over with quickly so I can move on to the next cycle and FET. Hoping our 3 :cold:s result in healthy :baby:s
> 
> So are they thinking both took and one became ectopic? Im so sorry you are going through all this it must be very hard :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, Sweet. We only transferred one blast. Apparently, a pseudosac is a fluid bubble that is not the actual sac. If that's what is in my uterus, then the real sac must be somewhere else. I'm thinking that's unlikely, but we'll see.


----------



## Whisper82

Wow - so much going on! I am for sure to miss someone so sorry!!!

Wanna - Fabulous beta! So good to see a healthy number isn't it? When do you find out how many? 

Em - Eight embies is awesome! FX they keep growing strong! 

Lotus, Ali, Lucie - Sounds like you ladies are moving right along. Hope you all get lots of eggies!

Ali - Sorry you are not feeling well. I hate bloating! 

Hold - GL with trigger tomorrow! I started feeling sort of nauseous and bloated and didn't want to eat at the end of stims. Take it easy after ER! Hope you are feeling better soon! 

Ever - Hope you get good news with your scan!

Sweet - You are coming right up on your u/s! Only a week now right? 

Want - Ha ha - that is a great symptom. I have had a little smell sensitivity also. Unfortunately, I only seem to smell unpleasant things! Ick! 

AFM - I have been feeling pretty good except for yesterday when I had a major hamburger craving. My DH got me one for dinner and now I feel all bloated and icky. Alas, not all cravings should be indulged. Also, I found out a few days ago about a neighbor being pregnant and that she has the same due date as me - but then she had a m/c two days ago!!! I feel so bad for her and it also freaked me out a little because there was so much in common with our pregnancies. I go in for my second u/s next Wednesday. Just hoping to see that everything is ok and anxious to see if both twins are still hanging in there.


----------



## Whisper82

Oh I forgot Chase!!!! Sorry Chase. I'm so excited to hear about your upcoming results! Fx you get some fabulous news soon!!!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies and Chase,
> 
> I'm glad to hear everyone's good news. Great beta, Wanna!
> 
> I'm sorry for your difficulties, JDH.
> 
> I'm still in limbo. They see something resembling a sac in my uterus, but no yolk sac inside. There is a concern that it's a pseudo sac and I'm really having an ectopic. The doc would be "shocked" if this turned into a viable pregnancy. I had my 7th beta today. I'm hoping we can get this over with quickly so I can move on to the next cycle and FET. Hoping our 3 :cold:s result in healthy :baby:s

First, I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: It's so hard to be in limbo. I'm so glad you have those 3 :cold: but fx you won't need them yet.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper- yes Thurs dec 13 is my ultrasound date!! Now your friend that m/c she was 8 weeks? and was she as cautious as you being preg????

Mo- I am an ER RN getting ready to start PA or NP school not sure which!!


----------



## michelle01

First - I am sorry for what you are going through :hugs: Hopefully you get to do your FET soon and they figure out what is going on!

Whisper - How sad for your neighbor :( Hopefully your upcoming scan will put your mind at ease ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Yay wanna!! How many dpt were you when you got your blood drawn?! I'm soooo excited!!!

Thanks Sweet!! :flower: I did my embryo transfer on Monday 11/26 and it was a 5 day transfer (3 embryos) So My HCG beta was yesterday Wed. 12/05/12, so that means it was 9 days after a 5 DT when i got my HCG bloods done. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)

How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...

Leo I think!


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...

Leo and what's funny is my husban is a Leo (july 26) my due date aug 1 that would be a Leo too!! And that's great beta


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you ladies for all of the Congrats!! I really appreciate it!!! You ladies are the best!!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/notafji/Gifs/thanks_5.gif


@Whisprer, I am so sorry to hear about your neighbor's loss. i can see why that would be scary for you hun. But just rmember that every pregnancy and person isvery different. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that your next scan goes great!!! :hugs:

@First, I am so sorry that you are going through these problems right now hun and that the DR's aren't sure what is going on. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs:I am hoping and praying that everything is going to be alright with you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@Michelle, I am going to pop over to your journal and take a look at your 
hpt's shortly. :winkwink:

@Ever, Good luck with your scan!! :dust::dust:

@Hold, Good luck with your ER!!:dust::dust: I am sure that everything that you have described is normal hun especially when you are so bloated and on all of the fertility meds!!! :hugs::hugs: I only stayed for about an hour after my ER and I only had a light anathesia. What took longer was that my DH had to give his :spermy: sample after my ER and some guy that was in the room already giving his sample was having performance issues apparently and he was in there for like an hour or so. LOL:haha::wacko::wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Leo and what's funny is my husban is a Leo (july 26) my due date aug 1 that would be a Leo too!! And that's great betaClick to expand...

Oh cool a Leo....:winkwink:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/tuathadenan/ASTROLOGY/AG_leo-1.gif

https://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss292/BabyDragonUgs/Astrology/QualitiesOfLeo.jpg

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk320/tonjalea/Zodiac/Leo-Zodiac-Sign33.gif


----------



## michelle01

Thanks wanna! I welcome any input on my tests ;) Hopefully tomorrow mornings test will be a sure indicator!


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - awesome pics! They really look good. Can't wait to hear your 1st beta numbers!

Hold - thanks. As for ER I remember I felt bloated because of all the water so didn't want to eat much. Remember to drink lots of water on ET day because they want your bladder full to make it easier to find a good spot for your embie. Back to ER, I remember ER took about 45min(i had alot of eggs) after they put me under and after I woke up I was able to leave about 20-30min later. Was gingerly walking though. Do take a pillow for your trip and make sure your DH drives around and potholes and such on your way home.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks for taking a look want ;) I am just anxious\nervous to test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Thanks for taking a look want ;) I am just anxious\nervous to test tomorrow and see what happens.

Don't worry! You'll do fine! We are all anxious to hear your news tomorrow too!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - sorry to hear about your neighbor! 

Also, my allergies came this morning. Ugh, I know it's safe to take my allergy meds but I don't want to risk it. So my morning sucked today.


----------



## michelle01

want - Oh PHOOEY about the allergies; sorry to hear that you had such a bad morning. I know what you mean about being careful and taking things; even though we can have tylenol during the wait I still won't even take that. Hope you start to feel better ;)


----------



## FirstTry

My news: the doc thinks the sac is the pregnancy, so not ectopic :happydance:. My beta is 560 today. The doc thinks he could see the sac starting to dissolve naturally on this morning's u/s. So, I can stop the meds and hope it passes naturally this weekend. I'm happy to have resolution. Onward and upward!


----------



## michelle01

First - Glad it was not ectopic and I hope this passes naturally for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

first- glad to hear that!


----------



## Mells54

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...

 I'm Aug 19th...such a wonderful month for a birthday! LOL!


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Michelle - awesome pics! They really look good. Can't wait to hear your 1st beta numbers!
> 
> Hold - thanks. As for ER I remember I felt bloated because of all the water so didn't want to eat much. Remember to drink lots of water on ET day because they want your bladder full to make it easier to find a good spot for your embie. Back to ER, I remember ER took about 45min(i had alot of eggs) after they put me under and after I woke up I was able to leave about 20-30min later. Was gingerly walking though. Do take a pillow for your trip and make sure your DH drives around and potholes and such on your way home.

I actually didn't have to have the full bladder before my ET. :shrug: I used the bathroom right before the procedure, the nurse asked me if I needed to use the bathroom. Although I am surethat different DR's want you to do different things of course. They all have their preferences i am sure. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Whisper - sorry to hear about your neighbor!
> 
> Also, my allergies came this morning. Ugh, I know it's safe to take my allergy meds but I don't want to risk it. So my morning sucked today.

The nurse at my DR's office told me that Benadryl is safe to take when pregnant. I had to take one this morning because i broke out in hives and was so miserable itching the last 3 days, and I wasn't sleeping so I finally took a Benadryl. :wacko: Thank god for the medicine because i couldn't take the itching anymore, I was going batty and poor DH was ammoyed with me because he wasn't sleeping either. i think I am allergic to the baby aspirin i was on.


----------



## wannabeprego

@First, that is good news hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Mells54 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Aug 19th...such a wonderful month for a birthday! LOL!Click to expand...

And I'm Aug 17th...and agree it's a great month for a birthday. 

And wanna, we are Leo's!


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Aug 19th...such a wonderful month for a birthday! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm Aug 17th...and agree it's a great month for a birthday.
> 
> And wanna, we are Leo's!Click to expand...

Sooooooo many birthdays in aug it's a grrrrrrreat month


----------



## want2conceive

First - glad you will be able to pass it naturally and move forward! :hugs:

Wanna - yeah, I was told benadryl is ok too. I just don't want to risk taking anything after 8yrs of TTC.


----------



## want2conceive

So, was just reading up on a pregnancy book and came across something about blood types. I remember reading something before about this too. If both parents are different blood types you should ask your doc to see if you need to take any different meds or get an injection because it may affect your pregnancy. I have B- and DH is A+ so I think I'm going to have to take something? Gonna ask my doc this week. Make sure you girls talk to your docs because they don't ask us these things! If I hadn't read it in this book I would have forgotten to ask!


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> So, was just reading up on a pregnancy book and came across something about blood types. I remember reading something before about this too. If both parents are different blood types you should ask your doc to see if you need to take any different meds or get an injection because it may affect your pregnancy. I have B- and DH is A+ so I think I'm going to have to take something? Gonna ask my doc this week. Make sure you girls talk to your docs because they don't ask us these things! If I hadn't read it in this book I would have forgotten to ask!

Yep!! It is called RH factor. I actually partially picked my donor so that we would have the same blood type (both A+). The issue is when you and your DH have different factors (one being positive and the other being negative). I would definitely discuss this with your OBGYN.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I haven't had much time to get on today as I am busy preparing for my sale this weekend, but I wanted to give a little update. 

I had my blood test and ultrasound today (it's day 3 of stims) and the Dr says everything looks good. He said I have 7 follicles on one side and 4-5 on the other. I have no idea if this is good or bad. He did adjust my meds for the next couple days by reducing the Follistim to 75 starting tomorrow night. It's a very minor change as I'll still be on 5 units of lupron and 1 vial of menopur. I'll go back on Saturday for another blood test and u/s. So I guess everything is looking ok...


----------



## Mells54

I'm super excited because I got my new protocol calendar today! I start BCP today, Lupron on the 15th, and baseline is scheduled for the 27th. I love having a plan, and I can't wait to get started!:happydance:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Mells54 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Aug 19th...such a wonderful month for a birthday! LOL!Click to expand...

If I'm lucky and have good news tomorrow, Aug 19th will be the official 'due date'! Hoping for a boy Leo rather than a Virgo, but I'll take anything. :haha:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- your due date is my birthday :)
> 
> How funny!! I am sure that is a great thing!!:winkwink::haha: What is your astrological sign? I can't remeber what august people are. LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Aug 19th...such a wonderful month for a birthday! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm lucky and have good news tomorrow, Aug 19th will be the official 'due date'! Hoping for a boy Leo rather than a Virgo, but I'll take anything. :haha:Click to expand...

The morning will be here before you know it!
FX'd for good news!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells! It's great to have a plan. :happydance:

Chase- I have my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get wonderful news tomorrow!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> My news: the doc thinks the sac is the pregnancy, so not ectopic :happydance:. My beta is 560 today. The doc thinks he could see the sac starting to dissolve naturally on this morning's u/s. So, I can stop the meds and hope it passes naturally this weekend. I'm happy to have resolution. Onward and upward!

First - I'm so happy you don't have an ectopic and can avoid surgery :hugs: Yes onward and upward!!


----------



## Em260

Today is a big day for this thread!! Today is day 3 for me so I should get an update by 2pm on how our embryos are doing. Fx they are all still growing!

Wanna - good luck today! 

Ever, Ali and Hold - good luck on your scans!

Chase - fx for a strong beta!! 

Michelle - I am anxiously waiting for your test this morning!! Fx for you!!

Want - sorry about the allergies. I have them really bad too and they can be so uncomfortable :( 

Whisper - that is very sad about your neighbor :(. I'm sure you will feel much better after your ultrasound next week :hugs:

Mells - yay for having a schedule!! I just got my FET schedule and it makes me so happy to have a plan :happydance:

Lotus - sounds like everything is moving along nicely. Good luck at your u/s tomorrow!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Em! I have a good feeling for your embies.

Chase: fingers crossed!


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies!

Em! GL with your report!

Chase! can't wait to hear about you beta results!

Hold and Ever! grow follies grow!

AFM- scan shortly and hopefully it's my last! Will update you when I get my results.


----------



## want2conceive

Chase & Em - Good Luck to both of you today! :dust:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck today Chase!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mells for starting ;)

Chase, Em, Ali - GOOD LUCK today :)

Lotus - That sounds like a great report, 13 or so follies is awesome and more will likely show up! 

I have updated my journal with today's tests :) Take a look and let me know what you think ;)


----------



## holdontohope

michelle01 said:


> hold - My ER went really quick; they put me under around 6:15am, and I remember waking up around 6:45am. I was out of there by 7:30am :) Good Luck and hope you get lots of eggies!!! Maybe bring a pillow with for your travel home? When I got home, I laid back on the couch, with a heating pad on my tummy and used a pillow over that to hug ;) As far as appetite, mine stayed about the same; maybe it's nerves getting the best of you!




want2conceive said:


> Hold - thanks. As for ER I remember I felt bloated because of all the water so didn't want to eat much. Remember to drink lots of water on ET day because they want your bladder full to make it easier to find a good spot for your embie. Back to ER, I remember ER took about 45min(i had alot of eggs) after they put me under and after I woke up I was able to leave about 20-30min later. Was gingerly walking though. Do take a pillow for your trip and make sure your DH drives around and potholes and such on your way home.




Sweetness_87 said:


> Hold- still nothing yet just realllll tired. Also yes like 2-3 days before ER didn't want to eat anything. Think cause I was big and just felt blah. Also I live an hour from my docs so on the way home I laid down in the back seat. Also I only had to stay an hour after ER.




Em260 said:


> Hold - I'm still bloated but it's nothing like I was before ER. In general I feel really good! My ER was at 10:10am and 30 min later I was waking up in recovery. I stayed there until about 11:30am. I lost my appetite before ER too mostly just due to the bloating. Last time it was even more pronounced and I actually lost 5 lbs during my stims. For comfort make sure you're wearing really loose stretchy clothing that you can take on and off easily and maybe shoes that slip on so you don't have to bend down to tie laces or anything.




everhopeful said:


> Hold, I think loss of appetite can be quite normal around ER due to all the bloating etc.,
> Hope you feel much better after the ER.
> I am required to stay in for 4 hours after ER as they do it under general.




wannabeprego said:


> @Hold, Good luck with your ER!!:dust::dust: I am sure that everything that you have described is normal hun especially when you are so bloated and on all of the fertility meds!!! :hugs::hugs: I only stayed for about an hour after my ER and I only had a light anathesia. What took longer was that my DH had to give his :spermy: sample after my ER and some guy that was in the room already giving his sample was having performance issues apparently and he was in there for like an hour or so. LOL:haha::wacko::wacko:

Thank you girls!!! :hugs: I didn't know that I could use a heating pad after ER! Since I will be in the car for 4 hours, I am going to go get some of those therma heat things that heat up on there own:thumbup: I hope that I am not to nauseous so I can lay down the whole way home! I am thinking yoga pants and slippers will be best for me. The only thing I am not looking forward to is having to stop to pee several times :blush: And I tend to get a little car sick, so definitely wont be able to eat until I get home! I can't believe today is trigger day!!!!


----------



## michelle01

hold - Yes, you can use a heating pad, but once you have your ET you cannot! So take advantage of it after ER! And definitely bring a pillow, that is a long ride home. Good luck :)


----------



## holdontohope

FirstTry said:


> My news: the doc thinks the sac is the pregnancy, so not ectopic :happydance:. My beta is 560 today. The doc thinks he could see the sac starting to dissolve naturally on this morning's u/s. So, I can stop the meds and hope it passes naturally this weekend. I'm happy to have resolution. Onward and upward!

I am so sorry you have had to go through all this :hugs: I hope everything passes naturally for you and surgery is not needed :hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - I saw your tests and I think you're pregnant!! Yay!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Ash; I am cautiously optomostic! :) Hopefully third time was a charm for me!


----------



## holdontohope

michelle01 said:


> hold - Yes, you can use a heating pad, but once you have your ET you cannot! So take advantage of it after ER! And definitely bring a pillow, that is a long ride home. Good luck :)

It is a long ride home :wacko: A little nerve wrecking having never been to the facility also! It is quite a large place and intimidating :blush:

My body pillow is washed and ready to go! :thumbup::haha:

I peaked at your tests!! They look darker today to me:happydance: Can't wait to hear your beta!!! :hug:


----------



## alicatt

Looks like my ER is going to be Monday! I have 24 follicles ranging from 11 to 18mm. They want me to stim one more day and we'll trigger tomorrow.
I wonder how many eggs they will find come Monday?


----------



## Em260

Just got off the phone with the Embryologist and all 8 embryos are still going strong!! :happydance: :happydance: They are all grade 1 which is the highest grade at my clinic :happydance: DH and I are thrilled!!!


----------



## michelle01

GREAT new ali and Em!! What a Happy Friday :) So much great news!


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> GREAT new ali and Em!! What a Happy Friday :) So much great news!

Sorry to have posted and ran earlier.. I was on my phone at the Dr's office. 

Yipee :yipee: to Em.. excellent fertilization report and I'm so happy they are still going strong. So now we need them to keep growing for freeze right? That usually means 5 days. :dust: and FX'd that they keep growing!!!

Michelle you are definitely pregnant!!! Great pictures on your journal. :happydance: I guess you need to wait until Monday for the official BETA results. Congrats!!!

AFM - as I said earlier, I have 24 follies, and my lining is a whopping 19mm triple layer. Has anyone ever had a lining that thick? I don't think mine has ever been that thick. Is that good? EEK! So trigger tomorrow night and ER on Monday. They will call me this afternoon with the E2 results and the specifics on when to trigger and when my ER will be. Won't be long now! :yipee:


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies!! I am on :cloud9:

Ali - today is day 3 so we need them to make it to day 5 (Sunday) which is when they will be frozen. Fx! Wow, you have a lot of follicles!! So excited you are triggering tomorrow! I'm sure your lining is fine otherwise your RE would have said something.

Michelle - so happy for you :yipee: 

Hold - yay for triggering tonight!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks ali and Em :) 

Ali - I am sure your lining is good; like Em mentioned, if the RE was worried they would have said so. FX'ed for a great e2 and WOOT WOOT for ER! Hope you get lots of eggies from all them follies ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Em huge congrats! I'm glad they are all moving along!

Michelle :wohoo: you are pregnant! Congratulations!

Ali good luck on ER. I had 17 follicles and ended up with 25 eggs. 

Chase good luck today!


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Michelle...so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone....I sure hope this is my Christmas miracle :)

FX'ed for you Chase!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Awesome news ladies!!! 

Goodluck today chase!

Goodluck wanna on your beta ( I think it's today)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Well, I am sorry to say I just got some bad news. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

It seems in less than a years time, I am going to be neck deep in baby poop!

A positive result!!!!
With a really good beta number as well - 354 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My hands are shaking - I haven't processed this all yet - but I wanted to let you all know right away. Just got off the phone with the clinic.
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies, I need some advice. DH and I have the opportunity to see Journey on the night of my retrieval (tentative ER date) with friends. We have to tell them whether to get tickets for us today, and I'm not sure how I will feel that night. Do you guys think it's a terrible idea? I would LOVE to see Journey, but I'm concerned that I will want to lie down that night. If I don't go, DH can't either because he would need to keep our 2-100 lb dogs off me and let them out, etc. They can be demanding and high-maintenance. I feel bad keeping him from the show. :sad1:


----------



## michelle01

WOOT WOOT Chase, what a great first beta :) I am soooo happy for you!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: Bring on the baby poop :rofl:

What a great day today has been for everyone :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, I am sorry to say I just got some bad news. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> It seems in less than a years time, I am going to be neck deep in baby poop!
> 
> A positive result!!!!
> With a really good beta number as well - 354 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My hands are shaking - I haven't processed this all yet - but I wanted to let you all know right away. Just got off the phone with the clinic.
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, Chase! That's wonderful news! :wohoo:


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - I had my ER on Thansgiving and still went to DH's parents house, and then went shopping that night :) But I had vicoden that I took to help ease some of the pain. I will say that at my MIL's I wasn't feeling that great and my niece even asked if I was OK. Honestly, I think it depends on how bad you want to see Journey! If you feel you can put up a good front, then I would say go and just take some pain meds with you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Michelle! I checked your journal. Your tests are definitely getting darker! :happydance: :happydance: :bfp:!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

michelle01 said:


> Lotus - I had my ER on Thansgiving and still went to DH's parents house, and then went shopping that night :) But I had vicoden that I took to help ease some of the pain. I will say that at my MIL's I wasn't feeling that great and my niece even asked if I was OK. Honestly, I think it depends on how bad you want to see Journey! If you feel you can put up a good front, then I would say go and just take some pain meds with you.

Thank you! I have some pain meds I can probably take (I'll ask Dr). I'm thinking I'll rest all day and go to the concert. :dance: DH and I don't go out much, so I don't want to turn down this opportunity. I hope I don't regret it!


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - Just rest up the next day! I even braved Black Friday, went out at 4:40am which was the day after my ER, but I will say the next 2 days after that I did absolutely nothing. I say go, have fun and don't over do it the days after ER ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Chase congrats!!!! Now we have another August birthday


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Okay, trying to get my feet back on the ground, here.
Em, I'm so glad the little ones are all still growing strong. That's really good news!
Ali - looks like you are getting ready to have a whole bunch of eggs to fertilize - here's hoping for a whole team!

Wow - I had convinced myself that the result was going to be negative. I just didn't want to be disappointed. When the clinic called and I first heard the nurses voice, I thought from her tone it was bad news for sure. I soon found out otherwise. I sent my surrogate an IM - I had considered doing a 'joke' one like I did hear starting off with 'bad news' and then saying it was anything but that, but then I remembered she's carrying my child! I don't want to do anything to give her a shock. :haha: 
I have been here once before and got thrown by the horse, so I'm not totally relaxed. I do know that there is still no guarantee, but there never is in life - you never stop worrying about your children, certainly not after they are born. Shoot, my little doggie gives me heart attacks sometimes when he does something that seems dangerous. 
So other than a couple of people who are the closest ones to me, this stays our secret for now. I'll wait a few months before letting more people know. I've got two more betas to go through and then the ultrasounds start.
Wow - I am going to have one hell of a great weekend - sending any surplus luck I had left over out to all of you - and plenty of prayers. It's funny, I put my head down on my desk to pray not five minutes before the phone rang - not asking for one specific result or the other, just for the strength to deal with it if it were negative and the wisdom needed if it were positive. Within two minutes of my prayer, the phone rang with my good news. 
Hugs, everybody! And thanks for all the good wishes sent my way. Back at you all to the power of ten!


----------



## Em260

ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, I am sorry to say I just got some bad news. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> It seems in less than a years time, I am going to be neck deep in baby poop!
> 
> A positive result!!!!
> With a really good beta number as well - 354 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My hands are shaking - I haven't processed this all yet - but I wanted to let you all know right away. Just got off the phone with the clinic.
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Chase!!! :happydance: :yipee: That is a really strong beta!!! You totally had me going there with your first line about bad news :haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, I am sorry to say I just got some bad news. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> It seems in less than a years time, I am going to be neck deep in baby poop!
> 
> A positive result!!!!
> With a really good beta number as well - 354 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My hands are shaking - I haven't processed this all yet - but I wanted to let you all know right away. Just got off the phone with the clinic.
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: Yay! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies, I need some advice. DH and I have the opportunity to see Journey on the night of my retrieval (tentative ER date) with friends. We have to tell them whether to get tickets for us today, and I'm not sure how I will feel that night. Do you guys think it's a terrible idea? I would LOVE to see Journey, but I'm concerned that I will want to lie down that night. If I don't go, DH can't either because he would need to keep our 2-100 lb dogs off me and let them out, etc. They can be demanding and high-maintenance. I feel bad keeping him from the show. :sad1:

I'm sure with some good medicine you will be fine! Everyone is different. Plus if your procedure is early in the morning you can go home and rest and be ready for the evening.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, Congratulations on your BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance: I am very happy and excited for you!!!!Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, I am sorry to say I just got some bad news. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> It seems in less than a years time, I am going to be neck deep in baby poop!
> 
> A positive result!!!!
> With a really good beta number as well - 354 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My hands are shaking - I haven't processed this all yet - but I wanted to let you all know right away. Just got off the phone with the clinic.
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!! That is awesome news.. You got me with the first line though. Thought you were going to say it was negative. In 9 months you will be up to your eyeballs in baby poop! 2 words.. diaper genie!!! I hear they are the bomb for baby poop.

That is a really strong beta for being 14-15DPO!!! Average is about 100-140 for that timeframe. Maybe it split and you are having twins? Let's see what your next BETA is. Either way.. :headspin: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

My HCG blood beta results from this morning are *365*!!!:happydance: The nurse told me those numbers were healthy and normal for where I am in my pregnancy. 

I am wondering if maybe it is just one baby now because I thought it would be higher if it was more than one at this point, but I am not totally sure though.:shrug:

My fertility office wants me to get an ultrasound next week some time and they wanted me to come into the office there but I am 6 hours away so I need to find a local OB dr close to home and start seeing someone soon. My fertility office can just write me a request and I could just go get scanned any place that would do it if I need to but I prefer to find an OB DR sooner than later if possible. I have a few referrals of a couple of names of DR's and I want to research them this weekend and pick someone in network with my health insurance. So it looks like I will be getting an early scan. I think it is good and bad to be scanned real early in a way, good because hopefully I can find out how many babies I am carrying, bad because I know if it is too early the DR can't always see much and than this can cause stress not knowing what is going on in there... :wacko::wacko: But hopefully keeping the PMA up the scan will give me piece of mind and show me that everything is okay in there and show how many embryos implanted. :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Lotus - my ER was a little more painful than others. They said they had to really push on my left ovary to get it into place (picture nurse sitting on my left side) to harvest that ovary. I know that is rare but you just never know? They gave me some vicodin which did help with the pain, but I was really happy to just go to bed, and watch TV and read. Could I have gone to a concert? Sure, providing it wasn't too wild or crazy (no mosh pits for me)! My preference though was to just relax and catch up on sleep.

Hold? How was your U/S today? 

AFM - got my reults of my E2 and it was 2300, so they are fairly sure I won't have OHSS this time :yipee: My trigger is at 8pm tomorrow and ER is at 8am Monday. I'm still worried about my lining, as I have read posts that having a super thick lining can be as bad as having a super thin lining. Also, what will happen to the smaller follicles? I have 24 ranging between 11 and 18mm right now. Will the smaller ones continue to grow and catch up? I guess I'll just have to wait until ER to see how many they get. :shrug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Chase! :happydance:

Awesome beta Wanna!:happydance:

Awesome news about being able to trigger and having ER scheduled Ali!!! :flower:

Well I had another scan today, and I'm not really sure what to think. There were 7 follies on my right, 12 on my left. She was able to measure 8 or 9 I think. They were all between 7-10. She made some remark about me being a "slow responder". They took blood and said they'd be calling later to tell me what my doses would be and when I'd be back. 

Got the call this afternoon that my e2 is 453 and they want be back Sunday morning. I'm to do 150 iu of follistim tonight and tomorrow, no menopur. I'm just worried that I'm not where I should be.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Chase! :happydance:
> 
> Awesome beta Wanna!:happydance:
> 
> Awesome news about being able to trigger and having ER scheduled Ali!!! :flower:
> 
> Well I had another scan today, and I'm not really sure what to think. There were 7 follies on my right, 12 on my left. She was able to measure 8 or 9 I think. They were all between 7-10. She made some remark about me being a "slow responder". They took blood and said they'd be calling later to tell me what my doses would be and when I'd be back.
> 
> Got the call this afternoon that my e2 is 453 and they want be back Sunday morning. I'm just worried that I'm not where I should be.

How many days of stims have you done? It sounds like you have lots of follicles, now they just need to get them to GROW! I'm guessing you will need a few more days of stims. Just be patient, mine took a little extra work to get to where they needed to be too. I think I will stim for a total of 12.5 days (they want me to do a smaller dose tomorrow morning too). So don't stress!! As long as they are growing and your E2 is rising, and your lining is thickening, everything is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

yay mells for starting again!!
ali: thats a lot of follicles! About your lining your re will evaluate it and make that determination if its good or not. Mine was always around 12mm. I'm not sure what normal range is. I'm sure your RE would have said something if it was bad. YAY for lots of follicles!! 
EM: Thats amazing!! fx they all make it!
Hold: GL this weekend!!
Lotus: I felt fine the day after my er but the day of I was just bloated. Minimal pain. Get the ticket because you may feel perfectly fine. Just rest up beforehand and I'm sure you will be good to go.
Michelle: Yay! Tests look great! Congrats!
Lucie: Dont worry. I started off slow and the last few days I skyrocketed. Sounds good where you are. Slow and steady is better than fast!


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali, I have been stimming since the 30th, so 7 days. My first IVF I stimmed 9 days.


----------



## MoBaby

I did an abdominal scan today (not transvaginal which is way better at this stage) but anyways, baby measured perfectly at 5w6d (pic is bigger than I thought so I put it in a spoiler):


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/J6X1ml.jpg

only 1 baby! :happydance::baby:


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali, I have been stimming since the 30th, so 7 days. My first IVF I stimmed 9 days.

Well maybe yours are just slow to respond now, but will be way better in a few days? Mine did that.. they spurted between Wednesday and today! I think its because I had 2 good nights sleep and I drank way more fluids. So you could get extra sleep and see an improvement possibly? I mean beyond what the Dr prescribes. I'm guessing that you will need at least 4-5 more days though. Unless they increase your dosage? What did the FS say?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I did an abdominal scan today (not transvaginal which is way better at this stage) but anyways, baby measured perfectly at 5w6d (pic is bigger than I thought so I put it in a spoiler):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/J6X1ml.jpg
> 
> only 1 baby! :happydance::baby:

WOOHOO! That is awesome news. :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

alicatt said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, I have been stimming since the 30th, so 7 days. My first IVF I stimmed 9 days.
> 
> Well maybe yours are just slow to respond now, but will be way better in a few days? Mine did that.. they spurted between Wednesday and today! I think its because I had 2 good nights sleep and I drank way more fluids. So you could get extra sleep and see an improvement possibly? I mean beyond what the Dr prescribes. I'm guessing that you will need at least 4-5 more days though. Unless they increase your dosage? What did the FS say?Click to expand...

I actually haven't seen the FS since my hysteroscopy. For all my apts since then I see the nurse practitioner. I will try to get some good sleep tonight and tomorrow and increase my fluid intake. It's just hard to drink lots of water at school because I can't exactly go to the bathroom whenever I want. ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Chase - congrats!!! 

Mo - cute scan! One healthy baby sounds AMAZING to me! 

Wanna - congrats on your second high beta! WOOHOO! :happydance:

Everyone else, I'm thinking of you girls! 

AFM - going to be stuck in our apartment for the entire weekend since it's supposed to rain the whole time! WTF, I'd much rather get snow but that's just me. Oh well! TGIF though! This has been a long week at work but it's over, now I can have a drink! :happydance:! I hope you all enjoy your weekend and are ready for the Holiday's because they are sneaking up quick!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats to everyone!!! I'm so happy!!!

Ash- we need rain here please send it this way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Ali - 24 follies is awesome! Good Luck with your ER on Monday Girl! :dust:


Em - WOW, 8 Embies!!! That is great news!!! :dust:


Michelle & Chase - So happy for both of you! You both deserve you Christmas Miracles! :happydance:


Wanna - Awesome Beta number girl!!! :happydance:


Lucie - Continue stims and they will grow.


Hold - How was your ultrasound?


Mobaby - That is an awesome picture! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies sorry I have been working a lot and the past three nights I have had headaches like crazy. 

Congrats wanna and chase

Lucie- They will grow try not to worry.

Mich- Your beta date is getting close!

MO- You lucky dog I want a ultrasound soooo bad! And nice pic!!

TCMC- How are you doing?

Ash- Well at least you get to enjoy th nice indoors :)]

EM- Thats awesome 8!!! I bet your excited!

Ali- Man thats a lot of follies!!! Cant wait for ER

Hold- How are you doing?!?!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> I did an abdominal scan today (not transvaginal which is way better at this stage) but anyways, baby measured perfectly at 5w6d (pic is bigger than I thought so I put it in a spoiler):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/J6X1ml.jpg
> 
> only 1 baby! :happydance::baby:

Aww congrats Mo!!! :happydance: That is a beautiful picture!!


----------



## Em260

Lotus - I don't think I could have gone to a concert. Mainly because I was so tired but if you rest up and have some pain killers on hand you might be able to make it.

Ali - great news no OHSS!! :happydance: That is a huge relief!! 

Lucie - I stimmed a lot slower this time 10 days vs. 7 for my first IVF. Don't worry, you have plenty of time for more growth. Sometimes slow and steady is better!

Hold - good luck with ER tomorrow!!

Ash- this weather is the pits :( I was hoping for the 60+ degree weather we had earlier this week.


----------



## Mells54

Wow! So much going on, I'm having trouble keeping up.
Chase, congrats!
Mo, awesome picture.
Lotus, enjoy the concert
Lucie, I was a slow responder, but the last two days things kicked into gear.
Sweet, any symptoms yet?
Ash, I miss winter/Christmas in NY. That's where I grew up.
Best of luck to everyone else on this journey!

ASM, started BCP and I'm finally kicking this cold. Lots of holiday parties this weekend too.


----------



## girlydreamer

hey ladies hope your all well just got back from my egg transfer they pushed me to only put one embryo back as risk of ohss egg was good though embryologist said it was textbook perfec so fingers crossed. looks like im now on tww really hope this works testing date 22nd of december anyone else on tww.

xxx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Good luck, dreamer. Best wishes for a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay girly!! When is your otd?? Any frosties??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- I have been getting headaches the past three evenings and just reallllllly tired. That's it though. How are you doing?! 

Girly- yay! PUPO! Now take it easy


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- how you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi sweet! I'm okay except some nausea on/off and tired after work!

So I went to the hosp where my SIL works just to get another scan b/c I wanted I see hb and guess what!! We have a heartbeat!! I didn't have it measures because then it would have to have the ultrasound probe on there too long.... But it was nice and strong!!!! I'm so excited!! Okay no more ultrasounds for a bit :) yay! I have a pic I'll post later!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Hi sweet! I'm okay except some nausea on/off and tired after work!
> 
> So I went to the hosp where my SIL works just to get another scan b/c I wanted I see hb and guess what!! We have a heartbeat!! I didn't have it measures because then it would have to have the ultrasound probe on there too long.... But it was nice and strong!!!! I'm so excited!! Okay no more ultrasounds for a bit :) yay! I have a pic I'll post later!!

Ugh you lucky dog!! Lol. Did they transvag ultrasound???? Or abdominal??? And that's soooooo exciting!


----------



## MoBaby

Abdominal :) my uterus is tilted forward and I'm kinda small... Didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, Good luck with your ER Monday!!! I hope you get lots of nice and healthy eggs!!! :dust::dust:

@Mo, I am loving your ultrasound picture!!! Everything looks great and your little baby bean is so cute!!!Congrats on being able to see the heart beat!!! That is such wonderful news!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :dust::dust:

@Chase, Congratulations again to you!! :flower:

@lucie, it sounds like you have a great amount of follies right now. I hope they grow nice and big and pick up the pace for you soon, so you can get lots of eggs for your ER!!!Good luck to you!!:dust::dust::dust:

@Michelle, I said congrats on your journal too, but I wanted to say Congrats again to you!!! I am so happy for you!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!:happydance::happydance:

@Girly, Congrats on being PUPO!! Good luck, I hope you get your BFP!!!! :dust::dust:

@Mells, I am so excited for you that you are starting your IVF cycle!!! I am sending lots of good luck and baby dust to you !!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Ash, the weather is rainy and dreary here too. DH & me are having a lazy day today sitting around watching Red Box movies we rented. DH fell asleep next to me watching a movie. LOL... :sleep:


@Sweet, I hope your headaches go away and that you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I had a blood test and u/s this morning. I have 10 follies, a 14mm, 2-12mm, 3-11mm, a 7mm, and 3-6mm. I am still waiting for the e2 results and changes in meds. My Dr just says "everything looks good." I guess we're on track. :shrug: I wonder if we might trigger sooner than Wednesday. How fast do follies usually grow? 

Good luck, Girly! You're PUPO! :happydance:

Mo- Yay for a heartbeat! It must be amazing to hear that sound. 

Sweet- I hope your headaches subside. 5 days until a heartbeat, right? :dance:

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I'm selling my jewelry again tonight, so it's not super relaxing, but fun to see people choose to buy my creations.


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> I had a blood test and u/s this morning. I have 10 follies, a 14mm, 2-12mm, 3-11mm, a 7mm, and 3-6mm. I am still waiting for the e2 results and changes in meds. My Dr just says "everything looks good." I guess we're on track. :shrug: I wonder if we might trigger sooner than Wednesday. How fast do follies usually grow?
> 
> Good luck, Girly! You're PUPO! :happydance:
> 
> Mo- Yay for a heartbeat! It must be amazing to hear that sound.
> 
> Sweet- I hope your headaches subside. 5 days until a heartbeat, right? :dance:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I'm selling my jewelry again tonight, so it's not super relaxing, but fun to see people choose to buy my creations.

Yay you got some follies!! I think think like 2-3mm a day maybe? I'm not sure i think that's what I have heard though. And yup Monday is my last beta then thur is out ultrasound. I am gunna try hard not to get an ultrasound at work sun night cause I want DH there. But I might crack


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: I think you should do it!! :) 
Ali: follicles grow 2-3 mm per day but I had some grow like 4 mm overnight last cycle! It was crazy! 3-4 more days and you should be good to go :)


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> sweet: I think you should do it!! :)
> Ali: follicles grow 2-3 mm per day but I had some grow like 4 mm overnight last cycle! It was crazy! 3-4 more days and you should be good to go :)

My follies ranged from 12-18mm yesterday. So the Dr wants me to trigger tonight and my ER is for Monday morning!
Has anyone had any history of really thick linings? Mine was only 10mm on Wednesday and jumped to 19mm yesterday! I've read post stating that a lining should be triple layer and between 12-16mm at ER, well mine was thicker than that yesterday. I'm just a little worried! Any thoughts? 

Can't waif to see how many follicles have eggs.. won't be long now!


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mells- I have been getting headaches the past three evenings and just reallllllly tired. That's it though. How are you doing?!
> 
> Girly- yay! PUPO! Now take it easy

Sweet, I remember that tiredness from my past pregnancy. It was so hard to explain to DH. Definitely different than anything else I ever experienced. I hope the headaches ease up for you soon! :hugs:
I'm hanging in there! My baseline is scheduled for the 27th, so it will be nice to go through Christmas without injections or appts/bw or TWWing! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells that's exciting glad u get to get started and yes it will help ease up with the holidays and not have to worry about all that. Well can't wait for ya to get started


----------



## Em260

Hold - good luck today!! I hope you get lots of eggs!!

Ali - good luck tomorrow!! You are so close yay!!

Girlydreamer - congrats on being PUPO!! 

Mells - yay for getting started!!

Mo - ooh that is so exciting!! I bet that was amazing to see :)

Sweet - hope your headache has gone away. I'm so excited for your scan this week!! I probably wouldn't be able to hold out waiting for DH to be there :)

AFM - I'll find out today how many of my embryos made it to blast and were frozen. I'm so nervous!! I'm going to be watching the phone all day, willing it to ring! What I really want is live video feed of my embryos so I can stare at them all day ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Gl em!! Fx for you!!


----------



## michelle01

Em - Cannot wait to hear your report today, good luck ;)

Hold - Good luck today!!

ali - Good luck tomorrow!!!

Mobaby - Awesome pics and amazing on hearing the hb :)

ever - How are things going?

Hope everyone else has a great day! My beta is tomorrow :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Em, Good luck!! I hope your embryos are all healthy and strong so they can be frozen. :dust::dust:

@Michelle, Good luck with your betas!! I am sure you are going to great great numbers since your tests looks so great and dark!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

Afternoon ladies..

Hope everyone is doing well!

Hold - how did things go? Can't wait to hear how your ER went!

EM - how are your embryos doing? 

Girly - yay.. PUPO!!! That is awesome. Can't wait to hear if it took!

MoBaby - beautiful picture, so happy for you :)

Michelle - can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow!

Lotus - so happy your follies are doing well.. when do you go back for another looksie?

AFM - trying to have a lazy Sunday, I seem to tire easily at the moment, and my belly is quite distended, good news is that I'm a good 10 lbs lighter this time around than I was last time!! YAY! Part of that is my change in diet, and the other part is that I don't have OHSS, YAY! I feel a lot better than I did last cycle, that is for sure. So tomorrow bright and early they will do the ER, and then it is home to relax. I'm supposed to work Tues/Wed (from home) so hopefully I feel well enough to do so. Then the ET is planned for Thursday, and then I'm on bed rest Thurs/Fri. I wonder how many eggs they will get? How many will be mature? How many will fertilize? So many questions!


*QUESTION*:
Have any of you gone to get your flu shot? Do you think it is important to have? I am really reticent to get it, but worry that getting the flu while pregnant would be worse? I'm not sure what to do? :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- no fun on being tired. And I already had the flu shot right before IVF. I would say get it before being preg just in case


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- good luck on your beta!!! I have my last one tomorrow. How many dpt are you??

Em- hope embryos are still doing great!

Wanna- how u feeling when your next beta?

Lotus- when is your estimated ER?

Girly- gla you are now PUPO!!!

Mo- DH doesn't want me to get an ultrasound without him tonight so looks like I will be waiting til thur.


----------



## Whisper82

alicatt said:


> Afternoon ladies..
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Hold - how did things go? Can't wait to hear how your ER went!
> 
> EM - how are your embryos doing?
> 
> Girly - yay.. PUPO!!! That is awesome. Can't wait to hear if it took!
> 
> MoBaby - beautiful picture, so happy for you :)
> 
> Michelle - can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow!
> 
> Lotus - so happy your follies are doing well.. when do you go back for another looksie?
> 
> AFM - trying to have a lazy Sunday, I seem to tire easily at the moment, and my belly is quite distended, good news is that I'm a good 10 lbs lighter this time around than I was last time!! YAY! Part of that is my change in diet, and the other part is that I don't have OHSS, YAY! I feel a lot better than I did last cycle, that is for sure. So tomorrow bright and early they will do the ER, and then it is home to relax. I'm supposed to work Tues/Wed (from home) so hopefully I feel well enough to do so. Then the ET is planned for Thursday, and then I'm on bed rest Thurs/Fri. I wonder how many eggs they will get? How many will be mature? How many will fertilize? So many questions!
> 
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> Have any of you gone to get your flu shot? Do you think it is important to have? I am really reticent to get it, but worry that getting the flu while pregnant would be worse? I'm not sure what to do? :wacko:

Hey Ali - I talked to my RE at my 7 week ultrasound and he said for sure get a flu shot. Talk to your doc of course, but there is some research evidence linking high fevers during pregnancy to autism and other disorders.


----------



## Whisper82

Wow so much good news since I was last able to post! 

Mo - Awesome pics!!! Isn't the heartbeat so cool?!?

Chase - WOOT WOOT for you BFP!!!! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo::hugs:

Michelle - Excited for your beta!!! Hoping this is it!!!

Girly - GRATS on being PUPO!!!

Ali - GL with ER tomorrow! :hugs:

Mells - So glad you will be getting started soon. Have an awesome low stress holiday! 

Em - Dying to see how those embies are doing and how many make it to freeze! 

Hold - Hope ER went well and that you are feeling good. 

Sweet - Hope you are feeling ok. Just a few more days now! 

tcmc - Worried about you girl!!! Hope you are ok...:hugs::hugs:

AFM - I have just been busy working the past couple days. I had the _worst_ work day ever on Friday. I was totally hyped up and emotional over an issue with a client. I think my blood pressure was probably through the roof!!! I don't plan on working through my whole pregnancy and I don't plan to go back after, but I am totally confused about how much longer I should stay at my job. What are some of you planning to do with work?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! 

I had another scan this morning. I was surprised because it was the RE that actually did it. All my others have been done by the nurse practitioner. He was able to measure 6 follies on my right and a whopping 13 on my left. He asked me if I was left handed, or leaned left politically, or if I slept on my left side. He had all sorts of theories as to why one ovary would respond so much more than the other side. Said he was thinking of writing a paper about it, lol. All my follies measured between 10-13mm. He has be still on 150 iu follistim tonight, with 1 vial menopur. I'm also starting ganirelix tonight as well. I will go back Tuesday morning for another us. He's estimating ER will be either Thursday or Friday. :)

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- yay congrats!!

Whisper- I haven't thought that far  I will prob jut take a few months off then go back ( but I only work weekends sat and sun) so won't need any daycare


----------



## Em260

Ok I'm freaking out a little. The nurse called and said that all 8 are still at the early blast stage so cannot be frozen today :(. We're doing PGD so what she said is that they cannot be biopsied as early blasts. They are going to push them to day 6. I freaked and asked if we should just freeze them today without biopsy because I don't want to lose them and she didn't know the answer so said the embryologist will call me. I'm waiting for that call :(


----------



## MoBaby

EM: They can be frozen as early blasts. I hope the embryologist helps you with the decision.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- It will all turn out ok 

Mo- I am thinking about get an ultrasound anyway lol I am just afraid they wont be able to see a heartbeat by abdominal ultraound


----------



## want2conceive

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- It will all turn out ok
> 
> Mo- I am thinking about get an ultrasound anyway lol I am just afraid they wont be able to see a heartbeat by abdominal ultraound

I was able to see and hear the heartbeat on my 1st abdominal one. You can ask to do a transvaginal one if you want. Tell them it's your 1st ultrasound and you want to be able to see the embryo better.


----------



## Sweetness_87

want2conceive said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Em- It will all turn out ok
> 
> Mo- I am thinking about get an ultrasound anyway lol I am just afraid they wont be able to see a heartbeat by abdominal ultraound
> 
> I was able to see and hear the heartbeat on my 1st abdominal one. You can ask to do a transvaginal one if you want. Tell them it's your 1st ultrasound and you want to be able to see the embryo better.Click to expand...

Well I work in an ER and I was just gunna have one of the docs do an abdominal US my first one with my RE is sche for Thurs at 945. I should prob just wait but it would put my mind at ease, I just look on the internet and find these horror stories like not HB or baby too small or HB too slow and terrified of that after we have worked so hard. But I think if there was really a problem my beta wouldnt cont to double.... You think?


----------



## Em260

My RE called instead of the embryologist. I was so happy to hear his voice! He said I actually have 6 embryos still going strong, they just need a little more time to get to full blast. He reassured me that just because they are not ready on day 5 doesn't mean that they aren't strong embryos. He said the live birth rate is exactly the same for embryos frozen on day 5 and 6. He said freezing them now does not guarantee anything because if they aren't going to reach full blast stage then they probably were not going to get me pregnant anyway. So we're going to push them one more day. Fx they make it!


----------



## Em260

Michelle - good luck tomorrow!! Fx for a strong number!!

Sweetness - good luck with your last beta tomorrow!

Ali - good luck with ER tomorrow! It sounds like you've got a good schedule worked out for this week so you can rest. So exciting you will be PUPO in four days!!

Whisper - sorry about the work stress :(. Maybe you should leave sooner than later if it keeps stressing you out. I'm still in school so I'll probably try to keep going until it's too uncomfortable and then I plan to take a year off. 

Lucie - great update! You have a lot of follies! You are getting so close to ER :)


----------



## want2conceive

Mo - Awesome Pics! :happydance:


Girly - Congrat's on being PUPO! :happydance:


Michelle - Hope your beta test goes well tomorrow! 


Sweet - Hope your headaches go away! Being tired is a good sign. I can't get through the day anymore without taking a mid-day nap. Only 4 more days until your Ultrasound girl!


Tcmc - Hope your doing ok. We are all here for you! :hugs:


Hold - Hope your ER went great today! :dust:


Ali- Good Luck with ER tomorrow! :dust:


Lucie - Follies are bigger, Good Luck with ER on Thurs/Fri! :dust:


Lotus - Glad everything is on track! :dust:


Wanna - Hope your doing ok!


Em - Hope everything is ok. FX for you! 


Whisper - Don't stress with anything girl! It's not healthy. One of the reasons I decided to leave work was because of that. Just go about your day and don't worry what other people think. Only worry you should have all day everyday is to stay calm.


----------



## holdontohope

Just wanted to say thank you for all the support and well wishes through out this journey! :hugs:

We have just arrived back home for our 4 hour journey and I slept 90% of the way. I am a little sore and uncomfortable, but nothing too horrible at the moment. I woke up in a pretty good amount of pain and with the 4 hour drive home they ended up giving me anti-nausea med and a little bit of pain med through the IV, which I think helped so much! 

Anyways, we were pleasantly surprised!!!!

I ended up with 18 eggs!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

I was told fertilization process would start this afternoon and they don't think they will need to do ICSI with the donor sperm:thumbup: My FS will call me in the morning with the fertilization report. 

Well I am going to go back to napping! Talk to you all soon!!


----------



## want2conceive

Wow! 18 eggs! Awesome news Hold! Now rest up for ET :dust:


----------



## michelle01

Thats great hold!! Rest up :)

Sorry about your work stress Whisper.

Sweet - Tomorrow I will be 13dp5dt\18dpo when the do my beta :)

Em - Got my FX'd for you!!


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the support and well wishes through out this journey! :hugs:
> 
> We have just arrived back home for our 4 hour journey and I slept 90% of the way. I am a little sore and uncomfortable, but nothing too horrible at the moment. I woke up in a pretty good amount of pain and with the 4 hour drive home they ended up giving me anti-nausea med and a little bit of pain med through the IV, which I think helped so much!
> 
> Anyways, we were pleasantly surprised!!!!
> 
> I ended up with 18 eggs!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I was told fertilization process would start this afternoon and they don't think they will need to do ICSI with the donor sperm:thumbup: My FS will call me in the morning with the fertilization report.
> 
> Well I am going to go back to napping! Talk to you all soon!!

Great news Hold! Glad everything went well too, looking forward to hearing the fertilization report!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news hold!!!

Ali, your ER is tomorrow right? Good luck!!!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Great news hold!!!
> 
> Ali, your ER is tomorrow right? Good luck!!!

Yep! First thing in the morning.. can't wait!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had another scan this morning. I was surprised because it was the RE that actually did it. All my others have been done by the nurse practitioner. He was able to measure 6 follies on my right and a whopping 13 on my left. He asked me if I was left handed, or leaned left politically, or if I slept on my left side. He had all sorts of theories as to why one ovary would respond so much more than the other side. Said he was thinking of writing a paper about it, lol. All my follies measured between 10-13mm. He has be still on 150 iu follistim tonight, with 1 vial menopur. I'm also starting ganirelix tonight as well. I will go back Tuesday morning for another us. He's estimating ER will be either Thursday or Friday. :)
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!

Lucie! I might have my ER on Friday, too! I'm going back for a blood test and u/s tomorrow. I'm starting to feel bloated and uncomfortable, so I'm looking forward to Fri. I'm so excited that we'll be in the tww together! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> Afternoon ladies..
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Hold - how did things go? Can't wait to hear how your ER went!
> 
> EM - how are your embryos doing?
> 
> Girly - yay.. PUPO!!! That is awesome. Can't wait to hear if it took!
> 
> MoBaby - beautiful picture, so happy for you :)
> 
> Michelle - can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow!
> 
> Lotus - so happy your follies are doing well.. when do you go back for another looksie?
> 
> AFM - trying to have a lazy Sunday, I seem to tire easily at the moment, and my belly is quite distended, good news is that I'm a good 10 lbs lighter this time around than I was last time!! YAY! Part of that is my change in diet, and the other part is that I don't have OHSS, YAY! I feel a lot better than I did last cycle, that is for sure. So tomorrow bright and early they will do the ER, and then it is home to relax. I'm supposed to work Tues/Wed (from home) so hopefully I feel well enough to do so. Then the ET is planned for Thursday, and then I'm on bed rest Thurs/Fri. I wonder how many eggs they will get? How many will be mature? How many will fertilize? So many questions!
> 
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> Have any of you gone to get your flu shot? Do you think it is important to have? I am really reticent to get it, but worry that getting the flu while pregnant would be worse? I'm not sure what to do? :wacko:

Ali- I'm so excited for you to do your ER tomorrow. We're moving forward!! :happydance: I'm going back tomorrow for the u/s and blood test. I'm still at 75 Follistim, one vial of Menopur and 5 units of Lupron. I guess since my meds have been reduced a bit, everything is growing at the right rate. I don't have a ton of follies, though (just 10). We would like to freeze some embryos, so I hope we get some strong ones. We'll only transfer one. I'm ready! :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I think you have to do what is best for you regarding working. If you feel like the stress of your job is taking it's toll on you physically and that it might affect the health of your pregnancy than I think you may want to consider changing things. I am not working right now because I had to travel 6 hours and stay out of town for 3 weeks so I decided it was easier to take time off than have to worry about getting time off from a job for the IVF cycle. I am waiting to see if I am going to have morning sickness or anything to decide if I want to work during my pregnancy. I might only consider part time and the job has to be very low stress or else I am not doing it. Good luck with deciding what to do. It is best to talk to your OH and look at your finances and see what options you have. 

@EM, I also had some embryos that needed an extra day and went to day 6 as well. Fingers crossed you have good results and can freeze the remaining embryos. Good luck!! :dust::dust:

@Hold, that is awesome that you got 18 eggs!!! :thumbup: I hope you get lots of healthy embryos. I hope you feel better soon!!:hugs::hugs: Good luck to you hun!! 

@Ali, Good luck with your ER tomorrow. :dust::dust:

@Sweetness and Want, I am doing good. Thanks for asking!! :flower:

AFM,I made french toast with cinnamon and sugar with bacon for breakfast. DH said it was yummy!!! :thumbup:

DH and me went Christmas shopping this afternoon. I did about 90% of my Christmas shopping online but I still have a few more things to pick up. I ordered a large size sweater for my mom's boyfriend and they sent me a size XXL instead, so I needed to bring that back and get another sweater in the right size. :dohh: We still haven't put up our Christmas tree and decorations out yet. Part of me is thinking we could skip on doing christmas decorations this year.....hmmm.....

Other than that DH is going out of town tomorrow on a business trip for work and will be gone until Thursday. He had to get his suits dry cleaned yesterday. So I will be lonely for a few days, but I am sure time will go by fast.

Tomorrow I want to make a decision about which OB DR to pick and make an appointment. I want to go in after I am at least 5 weeks. I would like DH to go with me since we might be able to see how many embryos there are, so I won't schedule the appointment until this coming Friday or later since he will be out of town on his business trip. I will probably do my next betas in that appointment because I don't have a request to do another beta from my fertility office, they want me to get an ultrasound ASAP.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- wow so much going on! I promise I will come back and do personals later. Quick update here-
Off to London this am for another scan. On Friday I had 8 follies on right and 4 on left.
Ranging from 11- 17. Doing another scan today with (fingers crossed) egg collection on Wednesday.

Will update and do personals when I'm home later. 

Hope you all have a great Monday!

Xx


----------



## Em260

Hold - Wow way to go!! 18 eggs is amazing!! Fx for a great fert report! :happydance:

Wanna - good job getting your Christmas shopping done :thumbup: I did a little this weekend but still have lots to go. Yumm that french toast sounds good!

Ever - good luck at your scan today! 

AFM - I'm meeting with my Oncologist today for my pre-operative appointment and I'll get my surgery date today. I'm excited to move forward to the next step of this process :)


----------



## alicatt

Hey all! Just left the FS. They got 17 eggs! YAY! I'll write more later!


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks girl!!! :hugs: I am still shocked by the results! 

Ali- Congrats!!!!! YAY 17 eggs :happydance: That's wonderful!! 


AFM:I am still waiting to hear from FS about fertilization. It is only 8am here... So guess I will give him some more time to call me :haha: 

I do have a question though.. I am having quite a bit of abdominal/back pain that started at about midnight. The pain is above my belly button and lower back!! It feels almost like gas pain, but its not, and its a very sharp pain and bloating. Sensitive to even touch. Does anyone know what this is?? A little bit worried :(


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Hey all! Just left the FS. They got 17 eggs! YAY! I'll write more later!

WOO HOOO!!! :happydance::happydance:That is great news hun!!! I hope that you get lots of healthy embryos!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

ali - WOOT WOOT; that is great :)

ever - Good luck with your scan today!!

Em - Good luck with your appt; hope you can get things moving along ;)

hold - I am not sure what the pain could be from; have you taken any pain meds to help or called your FS to ask them?

wanna - Hope you get an OB soon and great about getting an appt soon; good idea to wait for DH :)

AFM....Bloods been drawn; just wait for the call now :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, try some extra strength tylenol. It worked great for me when I was soar after the ER!!! I had cramping and bloating. If you feel like the pain is extreme than talk to your DR and see what they think. Good luck, I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM,I have my first OB appointment /ultrasound scheduled for 12/27/2012 at 2:45.:thumbup:


I was hoping for something a little sooner but this other DR that I was referred to didn't have any appointments available until April, and of course I can't wait that long!!! :wacko: 

The OB that I did make an appointment with came highly recommended by 2 different women that I spoke to that absolutely loved her which is why I went with that DR. However when I did a google search and read reviews about her, the reviews were mixed. Some women loved her and others said she had terriblebed side manner etc. So I am going to see how I like her in my first appointment and if I like her than everything is great and if not than I won't hesitate to switch DR's and go to another OB DR.

Other than that this afternoon I need to take my DH to the airport this afternoon, he is going out of town on a business trip and will be gone until Thursday afternoon. I will miss him, but it is only a few days and I am sure it will go by fast. I am going to try to keep myself busy well he is gone though, I need to do grocery shopping and clean the house etc.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, that's great news! 17 is a really good number. I'm so rooting for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- drink lots of water and Gatorad. Did u get the report yet ?

Wanna- yay that's exciting 

Mich- now another wAit ;) ;) 

Ali- that's awesome a lot off eggs!

Em- good lock at the app

Everyone else hope all is well

AFM- waiting on beta results and ultrasound thur


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Thanks girl!!! :hugs: I am still shocked by the results!
> 
> Ali- Congrats!!!!! YAY 17 eggs :happydance: That's wonderful!!
> 
> 
> AFM:I am still waiting to hear from FS about fertilization. It is only 8am here... So guess I will give him some more time to call me :haha:
> 
> I do have a question though.. I am having quite a bit of abdominal/back pain that started at about midnight. The pain is above my belly button and lower back!! It feels almost like gas pain, but its not, and its a very sharp pain and bloating. Sensitive to even touch. Does anyone know what this is?? A little bit worried :(

Hold- I was just thinking, maybe your pain is from your intestines? A lot of women notice that they are a little constipated after the ER because of the drugs. If you think it might be that, then go get some stool softener, it will help a lot! Oh, and don't hesitate to ask for some stronger meds, my Dr just gave me some lortab (like vicodin i think) to get through today and tomorrow. Some women get really bad cramps, while others not so much. I also think it hurts when they take out more eggs. If they only get 10 then that is only 10 pokes with a needle, if they get 20, well that is double the pokes. So I would think the more eggs they take the more pain you might have. Just a thought. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!


----------



## alicatt

Sweet - can't wait to hear about your first U/S!!! That is tomorrow right?

EM - I am sure your embryos are doing just fine, let us know how many got frozen!!

Ever - I hope your scan goes well!

Michelle - oooh.. a BETA today, so exciting!!! 

Wanna - great news about your OB appt, can't wait to see how it goes! 

AFM - just got home.. had to get the prescription for the lortab, and while we were waiting we went to WalMart and got a few things (so nice to go into that store on a weekday when it isn't crazy busy)! So now the wait to see how many of the 17 fertilized. I'm amazed that we got that many. I'm 40!! That is a pretty good haul for someone my age. So thankful!!! :happydance:

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers and being here for me, it means a lot to know that we are all here for each other!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Ali!!! That's great!! Super ovaries :)


----------



## Mells54

All of you ladies (and gentleman) give me so much hope for a successful IVF cycle. Sometimes I think I'm too old to become a Mom, and I get so depressed thinking about it. :cry: But after reading so many great stories, I know I'm not alone in this situation. 
I can't thank you all enough for sharing your stories. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Mells - Who put an age/timeframe on becoming a mom!? Don't ever feel like you are too old and it will happen!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> All of you ladies (and gentleman) give me so much hope for a successful IVF cycle. Sometimes I think I'm too old to become a Mom, and I get so depressed thinking about it. :cry: But after reading so many great stories, I know I'm not alone in this situation.
> I can't thank you all enough for sharing your stories. :hugs:

Yep!! You can do it! I turned 40 in October, and I'm going to be a single mom. Sometimes I get a little panicky thinking about it, but I know I'll be a great Mom. Better than most, because I'm ready and I want them so much! You'll be a great mom too! :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

Mells54 said:


> All of you ladies (and gentleman) give me so much hope for a successful IVF cycle. Sometimes I think I'm too old to become a Mom, and I get so depressed thinking about it. :cry: But after reading so many great stories, I know I'm not alone in this situation.
> I can't thank you all enough for sharing your stories. :hugs:

You are definitely going to do this Mells!!! A 60 yr old grandma just gave birth as a surrogate to her granddaughter!!! All you need is one little embie and you are good to go!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

So beta is in!!! This is REALLY happening ....beta is 610 :cloud9:


----------



## FirstTry

michelle01 said:


> So beta is in!!! This is REALLY happening ....beta is 610 :cloud9:

Awesome beta, Michelle :happydance:

How many did you transfer?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> So beta is in!!! This is REALLY happening ....beta is 610 :cloud9:

Great number! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

First - We transferred 2 blasts on day 5 :)


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> So beta is in!!! This is REALLY happening ....beta is 610 :cloud9:
> 
> Great number! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

What a great BETA! How many DPO/DT are you?


----------



## michelle01

ali - I am 13dp5dt / 18dpo :)


----------



## everhopeful

michelle - brilliant brilliant news!!! Massive congrats!!!


----------



## everhopeful

I keep trying to update and write to people but it never works from my phone!!

I had my scan today and I am doing my trigger tonight - ER on wednesday morning (early!)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ali - I am 13dp5dt / 18dpo :)

Awesome!! Great number for 18 DPO!! Wohoo!


----------



## holdontohope

Michelle- YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## holdontohope

FS just called!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fertilization Report: 

14 fertilized eggs!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:


I can't believe it! In total shock :cloud9:


----------



## michelle01

YAY for triggering tonight ever :)

And AWESOME report hold!!! I bet you will have a 5dt ;)


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Hey all! Just left the FS. They got 17 eggs! YAY! I'll write more later!

Congrats Ali!!! :happydance: That is great news!!!


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> So beta is in!!! This is REALLY happening ....beta is 610 :cloud9:

Yayyyyy!!! :happydance: :dance: Wow that is such a strong number!!! I'm thinking twins!! :baby: :baby: Woohooo!!


----------



## Em260

Ooh wow the good news just keeps coming in this thread!!!

Hold - congrats that is an amazing fert report yayyyy!!!! :happydance: 

Ever - yay for trigger!! 

Mells - you are not too old!! It will happen for you!


----------



## everhopeful

hold - thats brilliant news!!!


----------



## holdontohope

Ever- yay for trigger tonight!! You are not to far from Ali and I! 

Em- thank you!! I am still shocked! 

Michelle- I am hoping for a 5dt!! That is still the plan :)


----------



## Em260

I just got back from my appointment with my Oncologist. She scheduled my surgery for January 9th. I was hoping to do it sooner but she wants to wait for my ovary to go back down in a size and any residual cysts from the stims to disappear. I'm so happy to have a surgery date! I like to have a plan :)

I got a call from the Embryologist that 4 of our embryos were frozen this morning yayy!! And the best news is that there are 3 more they think might be ready later today or early tomorrow morning :happydance: Fx!

It's been an all around great day and made even better to come back on here and read all of this good news!! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- Yay glad for the pain meds :) Also my ultrasound is this thurs at 945

Mich- YAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY that is soooo freaking exciting! congrats!

Mells- it will happen the Lord always has different plans for everyone. It WILL happen


----------



## Sweetness_87

EM- thats exciting glad you have it sch!!

Ever- Getting soooooo close to ER :)

Hold- Awesome report!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- Yay glad for the pain meds :) Also my ultrasound is this thurs at 945
> 
> Mich- YAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY that is soooo freaking exciting! congrats!
> 
> Mells- it will happen the Lord always has different plans for everyone. It WILL happen

Oh my.. waiting! I feel like that is all we do :crazy: we wait and wait.. well I hope that your US shows a healthy little one, and a strong heartbeat!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - CONGRATS on your BFP!!!!!! :happydance: Awesome beta!!! So excited for you!!! 

Ali - Yay for ER!! Fabulous #!!! 

Hold - Great fert report! My RE said that in general only about 60% of eggs retrieved are mature and then 90% of those will fertilyze (with ICSI!). So you are beating the odds big time given that so many of yours are mature and fertilyzed!!! You must have some pretty fantastic eggs and a great donor! Rock on!!!! :happydance:

Em - I'm so happy for you that you have so many great little frosties waiting for you! And probably more by tomorrow! I bet it's nice to have a date for your surgery as well! GL!!! :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm having a little trouble focusing becuase I am so freakin' sick today!!! I was feeling so proud of myself for handling my minor little symptoms so well. lol. Today I am throwing up everything I eat!!! No bueno. I'm not sure if it is m/s or a virus, but I don't have any other symptoms besides nausea. Luckily I don't have to work today. I'm hoping this means those little ones are in there growing and growing! But if anyone has any good remedies, I'm all for it!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls... 

Well I'm cd12 and I was on an IUI cycle up until this morning when I went in for a routine follicle check and found that I have 17 eggs from 12mm to 18mm. Needless to say the FS called my insurance and I was approved to proceed with IVF instead. I have no idea what to expect as I was not prepared for this. 

I'm to take 150iu of Menupor tonight and tomorrow. I return on Wednesday morning for an Ultrasound and hopefully have retrieval on Friday. So nervous and full of questions. 

One question currently running through my mind... After the transfer, did you go on bedrest for any amount of time. My FS is recommending 72 hours (that's 3 days!!!!)


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Sorry you are so sick :(

Em - That is AMAZING you have so many frosties and they may be freezing more tomorrow! And how awesome to have a surgery date scheduled so you can get this show on the road ;)

Hi August! After my ET, I only did bedrest that day and then for the past 2 weeks, no heavy lifting or working out. Good luck :)


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> Well I'm cd12 and I was on an IUI cycle up until this morning when I went in for a routine follicle check and found that I have 17 eggs from 12mm to 18mm. Needless to say the FS called my insurance and I was approved to proceed with IVF instead. I have no idea what to expect as I was not prepared for this.
> 
> I'm to take 150iu of Menupor tonight and tomorrow. I return on Wednesday morning for an Ultrasound and hopefully have retrieval on Friday. So nervous and full of questions.
> 
> One question currently running through my mind... After the transfer, did you go on bedrest for any amount of time. My FS is recommending 72 hours (that's 3 days!!!!)

I bet your head is spinning! What a change! Yes my FS recommends 2 days of bed rest. I have seen others without any bed rest at all. I do know that you will have to be careful after ER and ET, no heavy lifting or and bouncing (running or aerobics are out). This is partly to keep your embryo from being tossed around, but has more to do with your ovaries that are swollen and could twist and cause pain and other potentially serious issues. Better to play it cool and relax if you can! Congrats on having so many follicles!


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> So beta is in!!! This is REALLY happening ....beta is 610 :cloud9:

WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome news!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p354/JoleneSjodin/tervehdys/onnittelu/tsGradBearAlphaHelpfulHugsTags-vi.gif


----------



## augustluvers

Michelle and Ali ~ Thank you so much! It was such a shocker and change. I know that when I go in on Wednesday they are going to do a mini IVF prep course with me and my husband LOL ... Oh dear lord this is really happening! :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> FS just called!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fertilization Report:
> 
> 14 fertilized eggs!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> 
> I can't believe it! In total shock :cloud9:

WOW, that is awesome hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope all of your embryos are stay nice and healthy for your ET and so you can have some frosties!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies and Chase! Well, I had a horrible morning. I went in for the blood test and u/s and they only found 4 follicles that will be mature enough. :cry: The others aren't growing. I know we only need one, but this is ridiculous. Why did we pay thousands of $$ for drugs and stick needles in my body everyday to get what clomid would have given me? Dr says I will trigger tomorrow or Wed. I'm trying really hard to remain positive, but I am definitely disappointed. I ran into a close friend after my appt and lost it in the grocery store. :cry: I finally got to talk to DH (he was at work), so I'm a little better. Breathe... 

Em- I am so happy for you. Yay for :cold: and a schedule!!
Hold- That's amazing! Congrats on having so many fertilize! :happydance:
Whisper- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
Michelle- Congrats on the amazing beta!! :happydance:
August- Welcome and good luck! We'll probably be in the tww together! 

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm thinking of doing a little retail therapy and baking some banana bread to lift my spirits.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Grrrrr still waiting on my results and may not get them today they new carrier misplaced my blood!!! Really?!


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - I am sorry :hugs: I have my FX'ed for you!

Sweet - How frustrating; hopefully they find it and get going ;)


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies and Chase! Well, I had a horrible morning. I went in for the blood test and u/s and they only found 4 follicles that will be mature enough. :cry: The others aren't growing. I know we only need one, but this is ridiculous. Why did we pay thousands of $$ for drugs and stick needles in my body everyday to get what clomid would have given me? Dr says I will trigger tomorrow or Wed. I'm trying really hard to remain positive, but I am definitely disappointed. I ran into a close friend after my appt and lost it in the grocery store. :cry: I finally got to talk to DH (he was at work), so I'm a little better. Breathe...
> 
> Em- I am so happy for you. Yay for :cold: and a schedule!!
> Hold- That's amazing! Congrats on having so many fertilize! :happydance:
> Whisper- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> Michelle- Congrats on the amazing beta!! :happydance:
> August- Welcome and good luck! We'll probably be in the tww together!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm thinking of doing a little retail therapy and baking some banana bread to lift my spirits.

Hang in there Lotus! :hugs: A lot can happen in the last couple of days. Fx some more follicles pop up!! Retail therapy is a must! I use it all the time ;)


----------



## Em260

Whisper - I'm sorry you are so sick that sounds awful :hugs: Ginger ale and saltines always help me. I hope you feel better!

August - welcome! Wow that must have been such a surprise to go in for your appointment and hear that! Good luck to you! 

Sweetness - ugh I can't believe they lost the results!! Unacceptable :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> I just got back from my appointment with my Oncologist. She scheduled my surgery for January 9th. I was hoping to do it sooner but she wants to wait for my ovary to go back down in a size and any residual cysts from the stims to disappear. I'm so happy to have a surgery date! I like to have a plan :)
> 
> I got a call from the Embryologist that 4 of our embryos were frozen this morning yayy!! And the best news is that there are 3 more they think might be ready later today or early tomorrow morning :happydance: Fx!
> 
> It's been an all around great day and made even better to come back on here and read all of this good news!! :)

That is great that you have 4 frosties!! :happydance::happydance:Fingers crossed the rest of them can befrozen as well. :dust::dust:

I really hope that everything goes good with your surgery in January and that they are able to save your ovary hun!!! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hoping for the best possiblt outcome!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies and Chase! Well, I had a horrible morning. I went in for the blood test and u/s and they only found 4 follicles that will be mature enough. :cry: The others aren't growing. I know we only need one, but this is ridiculous. Why did we pay thousands of $$ for drugs and stick needles in my body everyday to get what clomid would have given me? Dr says I will trigger tomorrow or Wed. I'm trying really hard to remain positive, but I am definitely disappointed. I ran into a close friend after my appt and lost it in the grocery store. :cry: I finally got to talk to DH (he was at work), so I'm a little better. Breathe...
> 
> Em- I am so happy for you. Yay for :cold: and a schedule!!
> Hold- That's amazing! Congrats on having so many fertilize! :happydance:
> Whisper- I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> Michelle- Congrats on the amazing beta!! :happydance:
> August- Welcome and good luck! We'll probably be in the tww together!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm thinking of doing a little retail therapy and baking some banana bread to lift my spirits.

I am so sorry that your follicles didn't respond that good to the medications. Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: what medication and dosage have you been on throughout your stims? 

That is good that you have the 4 follies that are big enough to make eggs and hopefully by the time you get to your ER a few more eggs will be retrived then what they can see on the ultrasound. Remember all it takes is one healthy embryo for you to be pregnant. Fingers crossed that all of your eggs end up being healthy embryos for your ET. :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@whisper, I am so sorry that you are feeling so sick!!! I hope you feel better soon!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:Make sure you drink plenty of fluids, gatorade and pedialyte are great so you can stay hydrated since you can't keep foods down right now. I like to suck on hard mints when i feel naseous and hard candies help too. Try eating some chicken noodle soup and crackers maybe, it might sit okay with you maybe. :hugs: 

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o47/lodonohue/feelbetter.jpg


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus- very sorry about the news but hoping your 4 are fantastic and that they sll grow into wonderful embies!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@August, good luck with your IVF cycle!! I hopeyou get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: i didn't have todo bed rest after my ET. The DR had me lay down for15 minutes after the ET to let everything settle in and than I just took it easy that day. I just lounged around on the couch and had a lazy day, with no stress. The next day I was back to normal activities, but I took it easy still. And like other girls have said, no bouncing, running or anything crazy after ET. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

Hold: YAY!! Great report!! 
Michelle! Awesome beta!! You are preggo!! YAY!!
EM! Glad you have so many embryos!! I swear by FETs!! They are the best :) 
whisper: I have been sick since yesterday around 2pm...after lunch.. no vomiting yet but I have felt like it. I dont know if its pregnancy related or a virus either b/c I've seen others with this stomach virus. I hope you feel better soon!
August: That great you have so many follicles. I took 3 days for my IVF cycles but then my FET I only did about a day and half.... My FET worked :) 
Lotus: Everything will work out!! It only takes one! There are several women on here with only a few retrieved and some are pg with twins!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

wannabeprego said:


> I am so sorry that your follicles didn't respond that good to the medications. Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: what medication and dosage have you been on throughout your stims?
> 
> That is good that you have the 4 follies that are big enough to make eggs and hopefully by the time you get to your ER a few more eggs will be retrived then what they can see on the ultrasound. Remember all it takes is one healthy embryo for you to be pregnant. Fingers crossed that all of your eggs end up being healthy embryos for your ET. :dust::dust:

Thank you, wanna. I've been doing 5 units of Lupron, one vial of Menopur and 100 of Follistim for a few days, and then reduced to 75 Follistim for the last 3 days. The others remained the same. I'm waiting to hear from the nurse what my dosages will be tonight and tomorrow morning. Of course, I go back tomorrow, so I am hoping for a better report then. I'm hoping that those follies grew so well because they are the best ones and they will make strong embryos. This is tough.


----------



## oneof14

Lotus, how many days have you been stimming? I am a slow responder, I start off slow, and eventually others grow and catch-up. After 4 days of stims, they only saw 4 follies, at the end they retrieved 7 eggs and I had 5 embryos. Hang in there!! As long as your E2 levels are fine, give it time!


----------



## girlydreamer

Congrats Michelle lotus try to stay positive some women get loads and a bfn I think it's all about luck. Welcome August and good luck with your cycle and I hope everyone else is doing well. I didn't think the 2ww would be so hard I'm only three days in and I'm going crazy not knowing I just have a feeling it hasn't worked I don't want to say that to dh though because he is all excited and even had the scan picture they gave me of egg on his bedside unit and looks at it all the time. I admire these women that go through countless ivf and still keep going I don't think I could go through all this again.


----------



## LotusBlossom

oneof14 said:


> Lotus, how many days have you been stimming? I am a slow responder, I start off slow, and eventually others grow and catch-up. After 4 days of stims, they only saw 4 follies, at the end they retrieved 7 eggs and I had 5 embryos. Hang in there!! As long as your E2 levels are fine, give it time!

I'm on day 7 of stims. I'm not sure what my e2 levels are because they just tell me "it looks good" each time. I guess they are fine. I'm hoping tomorrow brings better news, but it gives me hope to know that you got 5 embryos from 7 eggs! I would be happy with one to transfer and 2 to freeze. I just thought there would be more to buffer in case some didn't make it.


----------



## michelle01

Girly - I found the 2ww the worst! And the second week was even harder. Are you planning to test early? When is your beta?


----------



## oneof14

LotusBlossom said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus, how many days have you been stimming? I am a slow responder, I start off slow, and eventually others grow and catch-up. After 4 days of stims, they only saw 4 follies, at the end they retrieved 7 eggs and I had 5 embryos. Hang in there!! As long as your E2 levels are fine, give it time!
> 
> I'm on day 7 of stims. I'm not sure what my e2 levels are because they just tell me "it looks good" each time. I guess they are fine. I'm hoping tomorrow brings better news, but it gives me hope to know that you got 5 embryos from 7 eggs! I would be happy with one to transfer and 2 to freeze. I just thought there would be more to buffer in case some didn't make it.Click to expand...

Hang in there, I never produced an abundance of eggs! You still have about 5 days of stims.


----------



## LotusBlossom

oneof14 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus, how many days have you been stimming? I am a slow responder, I start off slow, and eventually others grow and catch-up. After 4 days of stims, they only saw 4 follies, at the end they retrieved 7 eggs and I had 5 embryos. Hang in there!! As long as your E2 levels are fine, give it time!
> 
> I'm on day 7 of stims. I'm not sure what my e2 levels are because they just tell me "it looks good" each time. I guess they are fine. I'm hoping tomorrow brings better news, but it gives me hope to know that you got 5 embryos from 7 eggs! I would be happy with one to transfer and 2 to freeze. I just thought there would be more to buffer in case some didn't make it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there, I never produced an abundance of eggs! You still have about 5 days of stims.Click to expand...

That's the problem. Dr is planning to trigger tomorrow or Wed because the big follies are at 18 and 17mm already. Do you stop stims after the trigger?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Great number, Michelle. I was hoping to have my second one today, but there was a mix-up with the lab and my surrogate wasn't able to have the blood drawn until late this afternoon, so I must wait until tomorrow for the number. I feel good about things, though, so it's not like that nail-biting 2WW I just went through! But I want a nice, high number tomorrow. :)

Lotus- I am sorry that your number is not higher, but as others have said, it only takes one. It's better to have less of higher quality than a bunch with low quality, so let's pray that yours are all champs!

Hold - that's really good news!

Mells, I'm 45, but my Dad was 45 when I was born and he was a great dad - very hands on and spent a lot of time with me. There are pluses and minuses whichever age you have children. Though Anthony Quinn (Zorba the Greek) was certainly pushing it when he had a child at age 83!


----------



## oneof14

LotusBlossom said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus, how many days have you been stimming? I am a slow responder, I start off slow, and eventually others grow and catch-up. After 4 days of stims, they only saw 4 follies, at the end they retrieved 7 eggs and I had 5 embryos. Hang in there!! As long as your E2 levels are fine, give it time!
> 
> I'm on day 7 of stims. I'm not sure what my e2 levels are because they just tell me "it looks good" each time. I guess they are fine. I'm hoping tomorrow brings better news, but it gives me hope to know that you got 5 embryos from 7 eggs! I would be happy with one to transfer and 2 to freeze. I just thought there would be more to buffer in case some didn't make it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there, I never produced an abundance of eggs! You still have about 5 days of stims.Click to expand...
> 
> That's the problem. Dr is planning to trigger tomorrow or Wed because the big follies are at 18 and 17mm already. Do you stop stims after the trigger?Click to expand...

Yes, you stop stims after trigger, but follies still do grow.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Everyone! I am just having one of those days...:growlmad:

Lotus, I'm sorry things aren't going as well as expected. I think we all have these thoughts that everything will go exactly as planned, but the truth is...this process is mostly out of our control.

Me, so excited for your report today

Michelle, great beta! Congrats!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## girlydreamer

Not sure if I should test early in 2ww anyone else test early and get a positive so scared its a bfn only had one embryo transferred. Michelle haven't had a beta not really sure what that is?? I woke up at 2 am last night with horrible stomach cramps and felt like I was going to through up I'm 3dpt is this normal??


----------



## michelle01

Chase - I am sure you will get a great second beta ;) Mine is tomorrow; but I am more excited about getting the u/s next week to see something this time!!! Then it will be more real to me.

girly - The beta is a blood test to measure how much hcg is in your system. I had a few spouts of cramping, so I am sure things will be OK! You just need to watch for any bleeding, more so of soaking a pad an hour. If that isn't happening, all should be good. I only tested in the 2ww cause I had to have 2 hcg boosters and I wanted to test those out, and my lines got darker towards the end. Everyone is different; some like to test and some do not, it's a personal choice. :)


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies..

Just got the news about my fertilization report.. 17 eggs, 15 were mature.. and 13 fertilized!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: I'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: So the Dr wants to wait now and do a 5dt which will be Saturday. I think I will take Friday off to get stuff done before being forced to be on bed rest all weekend. Next week is going to be a busy one and I need to get laundry done and be prepared for it! I'm amazed at the difference between this cycle and last. I have almost 2x the number of fertilized eggs this time! (13 now 7 last time). Amazing!! I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Just got the news about my fertilization report.. 17 eggs, 15 were mature.. and 13 fertilized!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: I'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: So the Dr wants to wait now and do a 5dt which will be Saturday. I think I will take Friday off to get stuff done before being forced to be on bed rest all weekend. Next week is going to be a busy one and I need to get laundry done and be prepared for it! I'm amazed at the difference between this cycle and last. I have almost 2x the number of fertilized eggs this time! (13 now 7 last time). Amazing!! I'm so excited :happydance:

Yayyyy Ali!!! :yipee: Congrats!! That is great news!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING ali :) WOOHOO :happydance: This thread is sooo lucky :)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING ali :) WOOHOO :happydance: This thread is sooo lucky :)

I totally agree! I'm over the moon right now! So amazing :happydance:

So what else is happening today? Do we have any BETA's or follie counts to watch for? I know that Chase will get his BETA shortly, anyone else getting news today? :hug: :dust: I am literally bouncing off the walls!


----------



## Sweetness_87

So my last beta was 22503 progesterone 237 that's 26dp5dt. Now ultrasound this thur 

Awesome report Ali


----------



## michelle01

WOW Sweet; awesome beta! I bet you have twinnies in there ;) Will be anxious for your u/s Thursday :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

For all you beta lovers here Is an awesome site 

https://www.surromomsonline.com/support/showthread.php?t=104399


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> WOW Sweet; awesome beta! I bet you have twinnies in there ;) Will be anxious for your u/s Thursday :)

Thanks I'm very anxious too!!! I jut pray pray everything looks good!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> WOW Sweet; awesome beta! I bet you have twinnies in there ;) Will be anxious for your u/s Thursday :)
> 
> Thanks I'm very anxious too!!! I jut pray pray everything looks good!Click to expand...

Nice BETA!!! Sounds awesome, and very healthy. Can't wait to hear about your U/S!!! I'm still on :cloud9:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks Ali and for the reassurance on healthy

I bet you are!! That's a lot. You will have a lot of frosties


----------



## augustluvers

Sweetness ~ Wow... those are awesome numbers for a beta! I bet you're super excited about the ultrasound on Thursday. I wish you nothing but the best. Can't wait to hear if it's one or two babies for you. :hugs:

Ali ~ Thats so amazing! I'm sure you're gonna have amazing embryo's on Saturday for your transfer. Have you decided how many you would like to transfer?

As for me ~ I can't wait for tomorrow's ultrasound to see how many of the smaller eggs have caught up. The nurse is almost sure that my ET will be Friday morning/possibly on Saturday. I'm so happy that I can't wipe the smile off of my face. God only knew how much I wanted an IVF cycle instead of an IUI so I'm pleased yet surprised that everything so far has worked in my favor. I got a call from my Ferility Pharmacy just now with a confirmation of my new prescriptions and I believe she said there were like 5-6 different medications from Prometrium to Progesterone, prenatals, and two other medications. I was like WHAT????!!!???? LOL I was not expecting that at all. I can't wait for the shipping confirmation call to come through so that I can thoroughly questions what medications I'm being prescribed. LOL


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Sweetness ~ Wow... those are awesome numbers for a beta! I bet you're super excited about the ultrasound on Thursday. I wish you nothing but the best. Can't wait to hear if it's one or two babies for you. :hugs:
> 
> Ali ~ Thats so amazing! I'm sure you're gonna have amazing embryo's on Saturday for your transfer. Have you decided how many you would like to transfer?
> 
> As for me ~ I can't wait for tomorrow's ultrasound to see how many of the smaller eggs have caught up. The nurse is almost sure that my ET will be Friday morning/possibly on Saturday. I'm so happy that I can't wipe the smile off of my face. God only knew how much I wanted an IVF cycle instead of an IUI so I'm pleased yet surprised that everything so far has worked in my favor. I got a call from my Ferility Pharmacy just now with a confirmation of my new prescriptions and I believe she said there were like 5-6 different medications from Prometrium to Progesterone, prenatals, and two other medications. I was like WHAT????!!!???? LOL I was not expecting that at all. I can't wait for the shipping confirmation call to come through so that I can thoroughly questions what medications I'm being prescribed. LOL

August - yes, IVF is totally different than IUI. When they go in to harvest the eggs, they usually destroy the corpus luteum (this normally would produce the progesterone and estrogen), so instead we need to supplement with them. In addition you will probably have to take an anti-biotic for a few days after the ER (egg retrieval), I have taken doxycycline both times. They also prescribed medrol too. I think this is an anti inflamatory that helps keep the swelling down after the ER. Maybe they are prescribing other fertility meds? When do you go in for your IVF appointment? Hopefully that will help answer all your questions!! GL and FX'd that it works!


----------



## holdontohope

Em- I am glad you got a date for your surgery :hugs: It is going to be here in no time! And congrats on all your frosties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!! 

Sweet- I can't wait to hear how many babies you have in there!!!! Sounds like twins!! :) 

Whisper- Thank you!! I am sorry you are feeling ill! I can't stand to throw up!! Make sure and stay hydrated as much as possible! 

August- Welcome!! 17 follicles sounds great!!! I am sure switching from IUI to IVF is a scary thing, but you could have 17 eggs in there! That is exciting :) As far as bedrest.. My FS does not recommend it. Just to take it easy day of transfer and stick to the no gym/exercise until after pregnancy test. 

Wanna- Thanks!! Your u/s will be here before you know it! 

Lotus- Hang in there :hugs: I know remaining positive is hard, but you never really know how many eggs there going to find until they are actually in there. I will be praying for you!!

Mo- thank you!!! Sorry your not feeling well either! Hope you don't have a stomach virus! 

Girly- try and stay positive! :hugs: 

Chase- Good luck for your second beta results today!!!! :) 

Ali- I am sooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13 fertilized eggs YAY :happydance: 

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs:

AFM: I slept pretty good last night! And I weighed myself this morning and I haven't gained any weight :thumbup: I am surprised how much tylenol has been helping with the pain and discomfort. So as of rite now... Medication wise I am on: 
Baby aspirin 
Folic Acid
Endometrium 2x a day
Dexamethasone 2x a day (until Sunday)
Estrace 2mg 2x a day (starting today) 
Doxy 100mg 2x a day (thurs-sat) 

I am nervous to start estrace today because it is a high dosage, rite? I get headaches from bcp because of the estrogen, so I am guessing I will get it from the estrace too? Also, do you take them orally or vaginally?


----------



## augustluvers

I just got a call back from the pharamacy... there are 7 prescriptions

Pregno - Trigger shot
Medrol
Doxycycline
Prometrium Capsule
Progesterone Oil
Estradiol/Estrogen
7th - I don't remember :rofl:

Overwhelmed can sum up how I feel right now, but tomorrow is my next appointment where I'll be thoroughly consulted in regards to the process and procedures of IVF. I'm also reading the IVF packet from the doctor's office that is 45 pages in length. 

Thank you for all your words everyone! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Just got the news about my fertilization report.. 17 eggs, 15 were mature.. and 13 fertilized!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: I'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: So the Dr wants to wait now and do a 5dt which will be Saturday. I think I will take Friday off to get stuff done before being forced to be on bed rest all weekend. Next week is going to be a busy one and I need to get laundry done and be prepared for it! I'm amazed at the difference between this cycle and last. I have almost 2x the number of fertilized eggs this time! (13 now 7 last time). Amazing!! I'm so excited :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: Congratulations! That is a great number!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> So my last beta was 22503 progesterone 237 that's 26dp5dt. Now ultrasound this thur
> 
> Awesome report Ali

That is great sweet! I'm thinking you have two in there! I can't wait for your update on Thursday!


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> I just got a call back from the pharamacy... there are 7 prescriptions
> 
> Pregno - Trigger shot
> Medrol
> Doxycycline
> Prometrium Capsule
> Progesterone Oil
> Estradiol/Estrogen
> 7th - I don't remember :rofl:
> 
> Overwhelmed can sum up how I feel right now, but tomorrow is my next appointment where I'll be thoroughly consulted in regards to the process and procedures of IVF. I'm also reading the IVF packet from the doctor's office that is 45 pages in length.
> 
> Thank you for all your words everyone! :hugs:

You'll be fine! Just keep breathing!! :haha: If you have any questions, just ask! There is a lot to take in, and most of us had weeks to prepare, you have just a few days!


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> So my last beta was 22503 progesterone 237 that's 26dp5dt. Now ultrasound this thur
> 
> Awesome report Ali

Yayy!! Congrats that is a really strong number!! I'm excited for Thursday to see how many little ones you have :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Hold - glad you're feeling good! I was surprised about how well Tylenol works too. Thank goodness we can take it. :thumbup:

Chase - good luck with your beta today!

August - I'm sure the shock hasn't worn off and like Ali said, you haven't had as much time to prepare. It sounds like you are progressing really well though and ER will be here before you know it!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies. Yes I am too soooo excited for the ultrasound this thurs I can't wait. Won't be able to sleep wed


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you ladies~ :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all. Well, I got my beta numbers back - how does 1254 grab you? :yipee: I had to go and check the list posted on the SMO message board and found that my little Casper is only 3 points away from being the champ for 12dp5dt - isn't that just like a guy to be so competitive already? :haha:
Anyway, the good news is with the number that high already, they don't have to do anymore tests until the first US on the 28th of December. Sort of mixed feelings - I like having new numbers to know everything is right but then again there is also that bit of worry when waiting. So now I just have to let go, enjoy the holiday season and trust that the Lord is going to take care of my little boy. Or boys - I only had one put in but there's always the chance of a split and winding up with identical twins. Those high betas do make me raise my eyebrows a bit. I sort of hope not - as a single parent, it will be a lot harder, but if that is what is in the cards for me, I sure won't complain! I have every intention of having two boys and if I get them both at the same time, well, I already have the second name picked out too!

Ali, great news on your numbers and even better that you can go for the 5 day option. Sending lots and lots of luck and prayer your way.

I'll catch up with everyone else later - I've let myself get a bit behind at my work and I need to catch up on some things - I've got a whole bunch of baby stuff to buy in the near future. :thumbup:

Oh, just to prove that luck sometimes comes in waves - I've had a piece of real estate I've wanted to unload for a while - give me a nice financial cushion - and in the last two days, I've gotten two offers on it, so now I have a bidding war which will only be to my benefit. I am feeling very blessed right now and I wish the same for each and every one of you. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Wow Chase; that is so awesome! That is one strong boy you have there or possibly twins ;) Glad things are working out for you!


----------



## everhopeful

Chase - that is amazing. Like you said, you can relax a bit now!!! Great great Beta!!

Ali - great fertilisation report.

AFM - I am off for my ER tomorrow morning. Hoping that they get quite a few!!!


----------



## everhopeful

hold - its great that you don't seem to have any OHSS - glad the tylenol is helping!!

August - fantastic that you can transfer over to IVF. Really hope that they explain everything in detail to you at your next apt. I always try to write any questions down as I always forget what I wanted to ask!

Sweet - I bet Thursday can't come quick enough!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow ever ;)


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Chase - that is amazing. Like you said, you can relax a bit now!!! Great great Beta!!
> 
> Ali - great fertilisation report.
> 
> AFM - I am off for my ER tomorrow morning. Hoping that they get quite a few!!!

Thanks EVER!!! GL at your ER tomorrow!!! How many follicles did you have at your last U/S?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Chase- here is another good site that posts a lot of betas 
https://www.surromomsonline.com/support/showthread.php?t=104399

And that could be twins!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

everhopeful said:


> hold - its great that you don't seem to have any OHSS - glad the tylenol is helping!!
> 
> August - fantastic that you can transfer over to IVF. Really hope that they explain everything in detail to you at your next apt. I always try to write any questions down as I always forget what I wanted to ask!
> 
> Sweet - I bet Thursday can't come quick enough!

Your right I need it right now lol 

Goodluck tom


----------



## augustluvers

Everhopeful~~ Good Luck tomorrow morning!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it. :hugs: How many follicles and what size where they at your last u/s?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, Congratulations on great first betas!!! 

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Congrats/grads-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ever, Good luck with your ER tomorrow!! i hope you get lots of nice healthy eggs!!!:dust::dust:

https://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae150/Leorathe/good_luck.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Just got the news about my fertilization report.. 17 eggs, 15 were mature.. and 13 fertilized!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: I'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: So the Dr wants to wait now and do a 5dt which will be Saturday. I think I will take Friday off to get stuff done before being forced to be on bed rest all weekend. Next week is going to be a busy one and I need to get laundry done and be prepared for it! I'm amazed at the difference between this cycle and last. I have almost 2x the number of fertilized eggs this time! (13 now 7 last time). Amazing!! I'm so excited :happydance:

WOOO HOOO!!! Congrats!! That is an awesomefertilization report!!! I am so happy for you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- thanks for good luck wishes. Last scan was on Monday. I had 8 on right ovary and 4 on left. Measuring from 20 to 14. Hoping the smaller ones have caught up!! Early start for us. Need to be in London by 7.30 which means leaving home at 6am and won't be discharged until about 4pm!!

Will update tomorrow!!

Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi all- thanks for good luck wishes. Last scan was on Monday. I had 8 on right ovary and 4 on left. Measuring from 20 to 14. Hoping the smaller ones have caught up!! Early start for us. Need to be in London by 7.30 which means leaving home at 6am and won't be discharged until about 4pm!!
> 
> Will update tomorrow!!
> 
> Xx

I'm sure the smaller ones will catch up! FX'd and we can't wait to hear how things went!


----------



## Lucie73821

So had another us this morning. My head is swimming from all the info I got. I now have 9 on the right, although a "bunch" (Dr.'s words) are pretty small. He did measure 3 or 4 on that side. On the left I now have 17! I have one at 21, four or five at 14-15, and the rest under. I don't meet the clinic's criteria for trigger yet, but the Dr. is concerned since I did have a mild case of OHSS last IVF cycle. So everything now depends on what my e2 levels come back. There are four possible things that could happen: 1-Trigger tonight with HCG, ER Thursday, 2-Trigger tonight with lupron trigger, ER Thursday, 3- Trigger tomorrow with HCG, ER Friday, 2-Trigger tomorrow with lupron trigger, ER Friday.

Dr. says there is also a chance we may not be able to do a fresh transfer. If my levels are too high, he says he would freeze all due to the risk of OHSS. We'd most likely do FET next month.

Just waiting for a call now to find out what will happen... Will do personals in a bit. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie-Good luck Lucie hope all your levels are good


----------



## Em260

Chase - yayy congrats!! :happydance: What a relief to have such a strong number!! Identical twins would be pretty cool :)

Ever - good luck tomorrow! I hope you get lots of eggs!!

Lucie - wow that is a lot of follicles!! I hope the OHSS stays away!


----------



## michelle01

Wow Lucie! I hope you get your levels soon and all is good ;)


----------



## Em260

The Embryologist called and told me they were able to freeze one more embryo yesterday afternoon for a total of 5 yayyy!!! :happydance: :dance: I'm so relieved they are all safe and sound so I can stop worrying about them! It's amazing how attached I am to them already :)

Today I had my first acupuncture appointment. It was so relaxing I feel asleep. The acupuncturist was really nice and she showed me the needles first in case I was afraid. I told her after giving myself roughly 50 injections over the past two cycles, any phobia I had of needles is long gone ;)


----------



## Lucie73821

Got the call. I'm to do 150 iu of Follistim tonight, then trigger tomorrow night at 7pm. I have to be at the Dr.'s bright and early Friday at 6:30am for a 7am ER!

Em-What great news! :)

Sweet and Chase-Awesome betas! :happydance:

Ever-Good luck tomorrow! :flower:

Ali- Fabulous fert. report! :thumbup:

August- Welcome! :wave: Best of luck for your cycle!

Hope everyone else is doing fantastically!


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucie, Good luck with your ER!!! Fingers crossed that the OHSS stays away and that you can still do your fresh transfer this cycle!!! :dust::dust:
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/GoodLuckSmileyShamrock.gif


@Em, I am so happy that you have 5 frosties!! That is wonderful news hun!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie- Yay! We have our ERs on the same day! I'm glad everything is going well. :hugs:

Ali- Congrats on the amazing fertilization report! 

Em- Yay for 5 :cold:!!! That acupuncture appt sounds nice. I am planning to do some restorative yoga to help me relax. 

Chase- Congrats on another strong beta! I can't wait to hear if you have twins! :baby::baby: 

Ever- Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

Sweet- Awesome beta! Two more days!!! :happydance:

August- This ivf stuff can be overwhelming, but what a wonderful reason to be overwhelmed! I'm so excited for you! :hugs:

Thinking about you, ash! I can't wait for you to get started again. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM- I had my appt this morning and it looks like we might have 6 follies. I would love to have more, but when I asked the Dr if we should be concerned that only 6 are maturing, he said "no." So, we're just going with it and trying to remain positive. My Follistim has been reduced to 50 and I'm still doing 5u of Lupron and 1 vial of Menopur. I go tomorrow for another blood test and u/s and will do the trigger tomorrow night. ER will be Friday! I'm ready! :dance: <~ Snoopy dance :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, I am glad that a couple more follies grew bigger and caught up!!! Good luck with your ER on Friday!!! You might get a surprise and have a few more eggs in your ER as well, often you end up with a couple more eggs for the ER that what you are able to see on the ultrasound!! :dust::dust:

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/SmileyGoodLuck.gif


----------



## LotusBlossom

wannabeprego said:


> @Lotus, I am glad that a couple more follies grew bigger and caught up!!! Good luck with your ER on Friday!!! You might get a surprise and have a few more eggs in your ER as well, often you end up with a couple more eggs for the ER that what you are able to see on the ultrasound!! :dust::dust:
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/SmileyGoodLuck.gif

Thank you so much, wanna. I am so glad I have this forum and all of you to turn to during this time. Friends just don't get it and we haven't shared with family. This group is invaluable! :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus my consultant keeps telling me that it's not quantity but quality!! If you have 6 follies I am sure they are all big and healthy. I have 8 on one ovary but it's likely that only 4 of those will be mature!! Easy to say but try not to focus on it!! Good luck with ER on Friday. I'm waiting for mine now. Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning ladies... I'm sitting here at home waiting to leave for the FS. I'm having an utrasound today to see the status of my follicles. I must say that I couldn't sleep last night. I was so uncomfortable and I couldn't find a position where I felt like I could sleep. My breast are so sore and heavy. And I'm feeling some discomfort in my ovary area. Which I believe could be a good thing. I couldn't even put my shoes and socks on this morning. :rofl: 

Ever~ I'm keeping you in my prayers as you go in for your ER done this morning. I believe you are in England so, you may have had it already. I pray you are recovering well :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Lotus - you will probably end up with more. I had 6 follies the first time and 7 the second and ended up getting more eggs than that both times. My RE stresses quality over quantity too. There are tons of women on this forum that only had a couple of eggs retrieved and they are pregnant. I used to read the IVF success thread when I was nervous about the numbers because you can see that every combo of numbers works. From one embryo on up! Here is the thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html 

Ever - good luck today!!

August - it sounds like you're moving along nicely. I was really bloated toward the end too. Good luck at your appointment today!


----------



## Em260

Michelle - good luck today!! Fx!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- good luck and yes It's about quality not quantity. I had 8 eggs 4 fert and those four all made it to day 5 blast and I have 2 frosties. :)

Mich- good luck today!!

Ever- good luck as well!

Aug- I was REALLY bloated after ER like the next day it was the craziest thing ever how bloated I was!!! Good luck for your scan!

Wanna- hope your doing great! When your next beta? 

Em- hope your doing great too!

Want and whisper- hope your doing well.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- how you doing???


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies..

So many positive things going on here! YAY! 

Sweet - only one more day until your US!!! :yipee:

Ever - I can't wait to hear about your report after ER. I hope it is good :thumbup:

August - welcome and :dust:

Lotus - just pray and talk to your little follies, I am sure that helped mine! FX'd for a great ER!

Everyone else.. HI :hi:

AFM - well yesterday was a little rough, I ended up having a lot of pain in the afternoon and then couldn't sleep at all last night. Was up from 1-4 worrying about my embryos!! I'm crazy :wacko:. So I called my FS office to check on them and question the decision to do a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Originally we were going to do a day 3 transfer and do assisted hatching, then with my great turn out (13 embryos) they said, let's wait to day 5. My concern was that if we wait until day 5 will they hatch on their own? I have heard that women over 37 need some help in this department as they tend to have thicker shells and the embryo can't hatch. This is why they have assisted hatching. So I was all worried we were going to get great blasts and they wouldn't hatch! My FS helped a lot. He said if they make it to blastocyst then they have the strength to hatch :thumbup: They are going to peek at them tomorrow and see how they are doing and we'll make the decision as to whether to do the day 3 or day 5 transfer tomorrow. Now I'm hoping that they look great and we can wait until day 5!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- how you doing???

I just posted.. apparently I have anxiety over my little embryos! I guess it is a mothers' worry! It kicks in even before they are in my body! LOL!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today ever & Lotus ;)

ali - I bet you will get some great blasts! That is what happened to me; I am 38 gonna be 39 in less then a month, and I had 8 that made it to day 5, so with 13 I bet you are gonna be in great shape ;) Did you decide how many your putting back?

Em - YAY for your 5 frosties ;) that is so awesome and I am glad you enjoyed acupuncture; it was a blessing for me this cycle!!

Hope everyone else is doing good! I am waiting for my results from today ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lotus- good luck and yes It's about quality not quantity. I had 8 eggs 4 fert and those four all made it to day 5 blast and I have 2 frosties. :)
> 
> Mich- good luck today!!
> 
> Ever- good luck as well!
> 
> Aug- I was REALLY bloated after ER like the next day it was the craziest thing ever how bloated I was!!! Good luck for your scan!
> 
> Wanna- hope your doing great! When your next beta?
> 
> Em- hope your doing great too!
> 
> Want and whisper- hope your doing well.

I dont have another beta until my OB appointment on 12/27/2012, so they will be doing an utrasound than and I should be able to see heart beats hopefully since i will be 7 weeks and I will be able to see how many of the 3 embryos we transfered made it as well. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, Good luck. i hope that all of your embryos continue to grown nice and strong!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- try not to with worry everything will turn out great. It's crazy how we worry about all the little things that most women never think about but we have been through a lot to have our babies and that makes them extra special 

Wanna- oooo I see lucky. I don't get released to ob for a little longer. I am 7 weeks today so I pray tomorrow they hear a healthy healthy heartbeat. I can't wait for your OB appt. any symptoms yet?

Mich- I need your results to hurry I'm anxious too!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

@Ali - I understand the nerves. I am usually a great sleeper, but while this was going on, I had some really restless nights. My biggest fear was that none of the day fives would be boys and I'd have to decide if I wanted to go for a girl or put it off again. Eventually, I was able to let go of the outcome and let things take it's course, but it was hard!
I'm betting you have a great set of little guys there and they'll be quite good enough to go for the five-day option.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- try not to with worry everything will turn out great. It's crazy how we worry about all the little things that most women never think about but we have been through a lot to have our babies and that makes them extra special
> 
> Wanna- oooo I see lucky. I don't get released to ob for a little longer. I am 7 weeks today so I pray tomorrow they hear a healthy healthy heartbeat. I can't wait for your OB appt. any symptoms yet?
> 
> Mich- I need your results to hurry I'm anxious too!

Thanks hun.:flower: My symtpoms are, bloated (i posted a picture of my bloaty bump in my journal today if you want take a peek) increased hunger, tender boobs on and off, super tired, cramping, feeling fussy about certain foods I eat, some foods just seem gross right now. I have managed to avoid MS so far but it is early still so who knows what the future might hold for me. LOL. 

What about you? Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! I was just super worried about now many of my embryos would make it to day 5 and would they hatch? My FS will look at them with the embryologist tomorrow and they will let me know if we have to do it tomorrow. I'm hoping we can wait until Saturday (day 5). I think I just needed to know they were doing fine! Hopefully I sleep better tonight!!!

Michelle - I'm afraid to put back more than 2. I am petrified of triplets!! So we'll put back 2 and freeze the rest. Hopefully I have some to freeze! AHH.. it is no wonder I'm going bonkers :wacko: 

Chase - thanks! It is tough sledding right now, worrying about these tiny little things that could one day be my children! 

Knowing you are all here and rooting for me like I have for you helps a bunch!!! THANKS!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- yes I haven't had any MS either we might be the lucky ones. I do get intermittent nausea and headaches at night sometimes wayyyyy sleepy and something weird maybe it has happened to you??? When I wake up in the middle of the night my boobs are soooo sore but when I wake up during the day they are fine nothing weird.


----------



## michelle01

ali - You will have plenty to freeze ;) I understand your worry; I think there is a little of that with every step in this process!


----------



## michelle01

Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!

Looks good to me! What did the nurse/Dr say? Do you have another one in 2 days?


----------



## Em260

Ali - sending your little ones tons of growing vibes! :hugs: I found this to be the hardest part of the process. I was constantly worried about mine, whether they would make it to day 3 or day 5. It's really stressful!! I'm glad your FS could reassure you. Fx for a 5 day transfer!


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!

Yayy!! :happydance: :dance: Woohooo!! Great number!!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - sending your little ones tons of growing vibes! :hugs: I found this to be the hardest part of the process. I was constantly worried about mine, whether they would make it to day 3 or day 5. It's really stressful!! I'm glad your FS could reassure you. Fx for a 5 day transfer!

It is hard! I was up all night worrying about them! HEHE. It is amazing how attached we are to those tiny little embryos! So glad you guys are here to reassure us! It is possible and we just have to have some faith!


----------



## michelle01

ali - I go back next Tuesday for another blood test and they will also do a scan that day! They wanted me to go in on Wednesday, but they were completely booked, so it looks like in 6 days I hopefully get to see something ;)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ali - I go back next Tuesday for another blood test and they will also do a scan that day! They wanted me to go in on Wednesday, but they were completely booked, so it looks like in 6 days I hopefully get to see something ;)

YAY!!! That is so exciting!!! I bet you can't wait to see your little bundle or maybe bundles? HEHE. :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

ali - I am excited; only 6 days away ;) I think I have one strong little one in there, but I will soon find out!


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle - thats great!!!

Ali - really hope they continue to grow brilliantly for you and you make it to your 5 day transfer!

AFM - had my ER today. They got 10 so I now just have to wait to get my fertilisation report tomorrow!! Very nervous!!! I do really hope that I make it to day 5 transfer also!

Lots of worries ahead... so far so good though...

Hope everyone else is doing well,

xx


----------



## michelle01

ever - 10 is AWESOME!!! I have my FX'ed for you and cannot wait to hear your report tomorrow :)


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Michelle - thats great!!!
> 
> Ali - really hope they continue to grow brilliantly for you and you make it to your 5 day transfer!
> 
> AFM - had my ER today. They got 10 so I now just have to wait to get my fertilisation report tomorrow!! Very nervous!!! I do really hope that I make it to day 5 transfer also!
> 
> Lots of worries ahead... so far so good though...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well,
> 
> xx

Part of me is glad I'm not the only one that goes :wacko: with this stuff. The other part of me wishes that none of us had to worry at all!
Congrats on getting your 10 eggs! FX'd that your report tomorrow is a good one!


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!

Yay Mich thats awesome! Its going up great!!!! Soooo exciting!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ever- 10 is awesome! cant wait to hear the report!


----------



## alicatt

This has been such a lucky thread! :hug: to all you ladies and gent! I really do hope that there are plenty more successes in the next couple of weeks!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

michelle01 said:


> Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great second beta!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

everhopeful said:


> Michelle - thats great!!!
> 
> Ali - really hope they continue to grow brilliantly for you and you make it to your 5 day transfer!
> 
> AFM - had my ER today. They got 10 so I now just have to wait to get my fertilisation report tomorrow!! Very nervous!!! I do really hope that I make it to day 5 transfer also!
> 
> Lots of worries ahead... so far so good though...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well,
> 
> xx


10 eggs is wonderful news Ever!!! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report! :happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

Question!! 

Did anyone else receive antibiotics through IV for ER or ET??

I did at ER and I am going to call tomorrow and ask if I can have the same at ET instead of starting Doxycycline because my stomach is a complete mess lately :wacko: They might think I am crazy :haha:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

michelle01 said:


> Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!

When I got my second beta, I went on the beta sites, calculating the exact hours between them based on the expected doubling times and the mean doubling rate. I'm something of a math dude, so that's just what I do with numbers, but then I realized I was being silly. As long as the numbers basically double every two days (and yours did), it means everything is going well! So that's a good number.:thumbup:

Ever, 10 is a great number. I got 11 from my egg donor and had success, so here's hoping you will too. Something I keep meaning to mention to you - when I was on a cruise once, I joined up with a few other people including an elderly British couple to form a team to play on the daily trivia games. At the British couple's suggestion, the name of our team was the 'Ever Hopefuls' and we cleaned up. So it was a winning name for me and I hope it's a good sign for you as well.


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Beta result is in.....1143. I think this is OK, but of course the nervous nelly in me is still worried!

WOOO HOOO!!!! Those are awesome betas hun!! Congrats!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

everhopeful said:


> Michelle - thats great!!!
> 
> Ali - really hope they continue to grow brilliantly for you and you make it to your 5 day transfer!
> 
> AFM - had my ER today. They got 10 so I now just have to wait to get my fertilisation report tomorrow!! Very nervous!!! I do really hope that I make it to day 5 transfer also!
> 
> Lots of worries ahead... so far so good though...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well,
> 
> xx

10 eggs is great hun!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats!! :flower: Fingers crossed that you get a great fertilization report!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Question!!
> 
> Did anyone else receive antibiotics through IV for ER or ET??
> 
> I did at ER and I am going to call tomorrow and ask if I can have the same at ET instead of starting Doxycycline because my stomach is a complete mess lately :wacko: They might think I am crazy :haha:

I got an antibiotic through my IV's during the ER. I wasn't able to take an antibiotic after it though because I am allergic to a couple of different antibiotics and they were nervous that if they tried to give me an alternative antbiotic than I might have an allergy to that as well. So I didn't have an oral antibiotic after and I was fine. 

They told me to watch for signs of infection after ER, like fever or heavy bleeding, and i didn't have any symptoms of infection at all, so I know you could be okay without them possibly. I think they are probably more ofa precautionary thing to make sure you dont get an infection, versus being a requirement. But of course I am not a DR so I can't say for sure.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- yes I haven't had any MS either we might be the lucky ones. I do get intermittent nausea and headaches at night sometimes wayyyyy sleepy and something weird maybe it has happened to you??? When I wake up in the middle of the night my boobs are soooo sore but when I wake up during the day they are fine nothing weird.

Yeah i know what you mean about the soar boobs thing. I mostly have it over night when I am sleeping too, and during the day I don't really notice it that much. It comes and goes. Very weird. I almost threw up only once so far in the middle of the night. I woke up to use the bathroom and my mouth was so dry and I was hungry, and I think something about that combo made me dry heave. I drank some water and sucked on some hard mints and that helped alot. I find that hard candies in general always make me feel better for some reason. Other than that 1 incident though I haven't thrown up again.


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh. So more bleeding today, like a lot. I have continued to have almost daily light pink spotting and last night it was a little darker, but nothing much. Today I felt a gush and it was bright red. Okay, no panic. Then a bit later I went to the bathroom and it was a whole lot of blood with clots... I called the clinic and went for a scan. Everything looked fine and I heard the heartbeat. It measured at 117bpm at 6w3d (I thought I was 6+4 but according to RE 6+3). Looks like a tiny bleed in the uterus between the GS and uterus, but not putting the baby in danger. But its very small and RE doesnt know if thats causing the bleeding. Its just annoying because I have light cramps as well. But the doctor is concerned I may have antiphospholipid syndrome which can cause unusual first trimester bleeding and complications down the road, so he went ahead and tested me for those immune issues. If so, I will start lovenox which he said could make the bleed a little worse initially but I would need it to save the pregnancy. Otherwise, he said looking at everything my risk of miscarriage at this point is around 5% because everything otherwise looks like a normal, healthy pregnancy. I have to continue the PIO and endometrin inserts. Ugh. I wish this would stop! Please God let this pregnancy continue and let it just be normal!! I'm really frustrated right now. He said no bed rest because its not helpful and I will just get the bleed out faster being up and moving around.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Mobaby - I am so sorry for what you are going through. I am glad you got to get a scan and hear the hb and reassurance the baby is doing good still. The worriesome never ends and I really hope they figure out what is going on so they can treat you. I hope you get the test results soon and things get better for you :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ugh mo so sorry you have to deal with the bleeding. The most important thing is your baby is okay and if you hve to be on shots throughout at least you will have a little gal or girl at the end. This does have to be very stressful and kinda unfair. I wish no woman ever had infertility problems. I wouldn't wish it upon anyone. I pray that the bleeding will stop


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Mo. I hope everything is ok. :hug:

Great beta, Michelle! I'm glad your pregnancy is progressing well. :happydance:

What a great number, Ever! Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report tomorrow! 

I hope everyone else had a good day. I got the instructions for the trigger (tonight!!!) and ER on Friday morning. I'm waiting to hear from the nurse with the time for each. It still looks like we have 6 big follies. One was close to 25mm! I'm so excited for the retrieval. I still can't believe we're doing this. I am so happy!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, I am so sorry about the bleeding continuing like it has.:hugs::hugs: Thank goodness they got you in for an ultrasound and that baby looks healthy!!:hugs: i am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping that your baby will continue to grow stong and healthy and that the bleeding stops soon!!:hugs:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/bearhugs.gif


----------



## Lucie73821

Ever- 10 eggs is awesome! 

Mo- So sorry the bleeding has continued. I hope they get things figured out quickly!

Ali- I already have the same worries about my embryos...and they don't even exist yet!!! I know it's difficult, but try and relax. Trust that your doctor knows what he is doing. 

Lotus- Good luck with the trigger!

As for me...just did the trigger! I'm excited to have a shot-free night tomorrow!


----------



## MoBaby

yay lucie!!good luck!

sweet: cant wait for your update tomorrow!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie- Yay for being finished with shots! Are you doing PIO? I'm doing crinone, so no more shots for me! The nurse drew marks on my rear to show DH where to inject, haha! 

Sweet- tomorrow!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Yay for triggering Lucie ;) 

Yay for triggering tonight Lotus ;)

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Sweet :) I cannot wait to hear how many you have!


----------



## Lucie73821

LotusBlossom said:


> Lucie- Yay for being finished with shots! Are you doing PIO? I'm doing crinone, so no more shots for me! The nurse drew marks on my rear to show DH where to inject, haha!
> 
> Sweet- tomorrow!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I'm doing crinone too! Honestly, have no clue how to administer it, but it's got to be better than the PIO! I did PIO last IVF.


----------



## Mells54

Wow! Miss one day and I'm 5 pages behind. Congrats on all the good news coming out of this thread. I hope this is a good sign for me when I get started.

Lotus/Lucie so glad no more shots for you.

Michelle your numbers look good

Mo sorry about the bleeding but glad that you got a good report.

Sweet I'm sure tomorrow is going to be wonderful

Sorry I know I missed some...


----------



## everhopeful

Mo- so sorry that you are having bleeding but so glad that you saw your little one on scan and that everything is ok. I'm also very glad that your RE is testing you to see whether you need lovenox.

It's very easy to say but it but it really is very common to have bleeding in the first trimester. However, I know it would really concern me very much also so I can totally appreciate the anxiety!!

Really hope that you get test results ASAP and that the bleeding STOPS!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ok just got my fertilisation report it-

10 eggs collected
8 fertilised

Now just got to hope they make it to day 5!!! Grow little embies, grow, grow, grow!!

Xx


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Ugh. So more bleeding today, like a lot. I have continued to have almost daily light pink spotting and last night it was a little darker, but nothing much. Today I felt a gush and it was bright red. Okay, no panic. Then a bit later I went to the bathroom and it was a whole lot of blood with clots... I called the clinic and went for a scan. Everything looked fine and I heard the heartbeat. It measured at 117bpm at 6w3d (I thought I was 6+4 but according to RE 6+3). Looks like a tiny bleed in the uterus between the GS and uterus, but not putting the baby in danger. But its very small and RE doesnt know if thats causing the bleeding. Its just annoying because I have light cramps as well. But the doctor is concerned I may have antiphospholipid syndrome which can cause unusual first trimester bleeding and complications down the road, so he went ahead and tested me for those immune issues. If so, I will start lovenox which he said could make the bleed a little worse initially but I would need it to save the pregnancy. Otherwise, he said looking at everything my risk of miscarriage at this point is around 5% because everything otherwise looks like a normal, healthy pregnancy. I have to continue the PIO and endometrin inserts. Ugh. I wish this would stop! Please God let this pregnancy continue and let it just be normal!! I'm really frustrated right now. He said no bed rest because its not helpful and I will just get the bleed out faster being up and moving around.

Mo, I'm so sorry!! That must have been scary :hugs: I'm glad your doctor is being so proactive and testing you. I actually have antiphospholipid syndrome and it's completely manageable with lovenox. You'll see a high risk OB and have more frequent scans. My sister in law is an OB/GYN and she has had many patients with it and they've all gone on to have very successful pregnancies. I hope you get some answers and the bleeding stops.


----------



## Em260

Ever - congrats!!! :happydance: 8 embryos is awesome!!

Sweet - good luck today!! Can't wait for your update!

Lotus - yay for trigger!! Good luck Friday!

Lucie - so glad you're done with shots!! Good luck Friday!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus and lucie- great news that you are done with shots! Best of luck for Friday!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

Morning! I'm on my cell so this will be quick.. Waiting to hear whether I will have my transfer today or Saturday. I really hope they hold out until Saturday! I get a report of their progress too! I'll update ASAP and do personals soon.. :hug:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, here's hoping all is going smooth and you get the five day option, but even if the Doc wants to go for the three day, I feel really lucky for you!

Ever, sending lots of miracle grow your way. :)


----------



## Mells54

Ali, good luck. You're doc will do what's in your best interest. It amazes me how they have this stuff down and there isn't much the docs haven't seen. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

everhopeful said:


> Ok just got my fertilisation report it-
> 
> 10 eggs collected
> 8 fertilised
> 
> Now just got to hope they make it to day 5!!! Grow little embies, grow, grow, grow!!
> 
> Xx

WOO HOO!!! That is an awesome fertilization report!! :happydance:I am so happy for you!! I hope your embryos continue to grow strong and healthy! Good luck!!:dust::dust:


----------



## everhopeful

Chase- wanted to say a massive thank you for an earlier reply!

Really great to hear any words of luck and glad you cleaned up with a similar team name!! Need luck on side!!

Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweet, I am thinking of you today hoping for a really great appointment today!!!:hugs: I can't wait to find out how many babies it is!!! Good luck and update us girls ASAP!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Morning! I'm on my cell so this will be quick.. Waiting to hear whether I will have my transfer today or Saturday. I really hope they hold out until Saturday! I get a report of their progress too! I'll update ASAP and do personals soon.. :hug:

Good luck hun!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

ever - AWESOME report :) 

ali - Cannot wait to hear when your ET is! You are so close to the 2ww of madness ;)

Sweet - Thinking about you...so excited for you today :)


----------



## everhopeful

Thank you wanna! Just hoping they continue to do well and I get to do a day 5 transfer!!

The worrying never stops! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Whisper82

Mo - So sorry you are going through this bleeding. Sounds like your doc is on top of things and hopefully they will get it to stop! Glad your bean still looks healthy. :hugs:

Lucie and Lotus - YAY for trigger! Time to make some embies ladies!!! :happydance:

Ali - Excited to hear when you are doing your transfer! 

Ever - Great fert report! 

Sweet - I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your scan!!

Michelle - Glad those betas are going up! 

Chase - Hope you get to see a scan of your little one soon!

Wanna - Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Whisper82

Oh - and I had a 10 week u/s yesterday and got to see both of the babies! They are looking awesome so far. I posted some pics in the 
IVF Oct/Nov/Dec BFP Announcement & 9month term thread! if anyone wants to check them out. Sorry not sure how to post a link to the other thread....


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well ladies and gent.........

Identical twins  we saw two flickers for te heartbeats  

I measured 6 wks 6 days. I thought 7 wks 1 day but no. We go back jan 3 to make sure everything looking good.


----------



## michelle01

O.M.G. Sweetness, how absolutely AMAZING!! I am sure your DH is so glad you waited so you could share this together! :) I am so over the moon for you.....YAY for seeing the flickers!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies and gent.........
> 
> Identical twins  we saw two flickers for te heartbeats
> 
> I measured 6 wks 6 days. I thought 7 wks 1 day but no. We go back jan 3 to make sure everything looking good.

Yay! :happydance: Congratulations, Sweet! How exciting!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## everhopeful

Sweet- how amazing!!


----------



## alicatt

Whisper82 said:


> Mo - So sorry you are going through this bleeding. Sounds like your doc is on top of things and hopefully they will get it to stop! Glad your bean still looks healthy. :hugs:
> 
> Lucie and Lotus - YAY for trigger! Time to make some embies ladies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ali - Excited to hear when you are doing your transfer!
> 
> Ever - Great fert report!
> 
> Sweet - I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your scan!!
> 
> Michelle - Glad those betas are going up!
> 
> Chase - Hope you get to see a scan of your little one soon!
> 
> Wanna - Hope you're feeling ok.

MO - so sorry about the bleeding, at least the baby is OK! I would be right there with you fretting about it each time you saw the blood. It is great that you can keep getting ultrasounds and that they are testing you to make sure you don't have that blood issue. :hug: I hope the baby stays safe in there!

Lotus and Lucie - wonderful that you triggered, so that means you'll be having the ER today? Or tomorrow? :yipee: Can't wait to see how that goes :)

Sweet - OMG that is amazing twins!!! How do you know they are identical? Or did you only transfer 1 embryo? That would make it impossible for them to be anything but itentical! :haha:

Chase - thanks for the continued support it is so nice to know you and everyone is out there rooting for me! :thumbup:

So.. drumroll.. I have 7 perfect embryos (8-cell and 0-10% fragmentation), basically the highest quality they can be! YAY!!! :headspin: There are a few more that might be freezable, but they may not be ready on Saturday, and might need an extra day. So the transfer is going to be Saturday morning. I go in at 9:30 for acupuncture then the transfer, then 30 mins of lying there, then more acupuncture, then bedrest for the remainder of Saturday and all day Sunday. Then back to normal activities well minus heavy lifting or any strenuous exercise. :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## michelle01

FANTASTIC ali :) That is just awesome :wohoo: So happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet!! Identical twins!!! Omg!! Congrats :)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> FANTASTIC ali :) That is just awesome :wohoo: So happy for you!

Thanks! So are you going to change your status to pregnant? :) Or do you want to wait until your next beta comes in?


----------



## MoBaby

Ali: that's great news!! Yay!


----------



## michelle01

ali - I am waiting till my scan next Tuesday! I think after my first IVF cycle and when I went for my scan they didn't really see anything, I have that in the back of my mind, unfortunately. I don't think that will be the case this time around, but I will update it Tuesday after I know all is good :)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ali - I am waiting till my scan next Tuesday! I think after my first IVF cycle and when I went for my scan they didn't really see anything, I have that in the back of my mind, unfortunately. I don't think that will be the case this time around, but I will update it Tuesday after I know all is good :)

That is a good idea, I think I'll play it safe too! :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- there was two babies in one sack. We transferred two one didnt make it the other split. My doctor said " you know what te chaned are for that to happen do you?" "1 in 10,000" we are over the moon

Thanks soooo much ladies I just pray everything cont to go great!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- there was two babies in one sack. We transferred two one didnt make it the other split. My doctor said " you know what te chaned are for that to happen do you?" "1 in 10,000" we are over the moon
> 
> Thanks soooo much ladies I just pray everything cont to go great!

No doubt! TWINS!!! Yes that is pretty rare!!! I wonder if you are team pink or blue? :shrug: Either way... :yipee:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, I'm so please to hear that. That's really good news.

Sweet, that is so cool. Glad you finally had such a lucky break.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- that is brilliant news!!!


----------



## alicatt

I only wish that my Dr had the fertilization report in front of him when we talked! He was like.. there are 7 perfect ones! But I want details. UGH. So I'm still in suspense about the other 6 as to what stage they got to. He did say there were a few that were 6-7 cell but couldn't recall how many. Then he called me back around 11 and I thought he was going to give me more details but then he basically said.. hmm.. I'm not sure why I called you. LOL! I hope that doesn't mean he's cracking up! 

I'm happy the 7 are doing well, and will just wait until Saturday morning to ask about the others. 

:hug:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, I would email the head nurse at the office and ask for details - they can send them to you when it's convenient, but there's no reason you should be able to get that info.

Michelle, I know how you feel. I am waiting until after my US on the 28th to put up one of those pregnancy timeline ticker things in my sig. I'm thinking of starting a pregnancy diary (which is probably weird since I'm a guy) but holding off for a bit on that too. Mostly so I can ramble just in case anyone is interested in reading my nutty thoughts.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies and gent.........
> 
> Identical twins  we saw two flickers for te heartbeats
> 
> I measured 6 wks 6 days. I thought 7 wks 1 day but no. We go back jan 3 to make sure everything looking good.

Wow Sweetness!!! Congratulations!! :happydance: That is amazing!! How cool!!! I'm glad you waited so you and DH could see the u/s together :)


----------



## BabyD225

Wow i've missed a lot! Sweetness and Michelle.. major congrats!! So exciting!!! And Ali- wow!

I had my HSG test today... it was quite painful.. anyone else experience that? I'm so happy I feel fine now, but holy was that crappy. IUI in a couple of days then IVF journey if this doesn't work..Oh, HSG test showed everything fine in uterus and tubes.. phew!

Best wishes to All.. and Happy Hannukah to those who celebrate!


----------



## Em260

Ali - yayyy for a 5 day transfer!!! :yipee: That is great news!!! I think you should call the nurses line and get the details on your other embryos.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - yayyy for a 5 day transfer!!! :yipee: That is great news!!! I think you should call the nurses line and get the details on your other embryos.

Chase and Em, it is too late today to get that information as they are usually out of the office by 3ish. I can wait until Saturday. It won't be long now!!! But I do want to know :) I'm just that kind of person.. need to know all I can!! LOL!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- that's exciting!! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, sorry for the late update. :blush:

I went in yesterday morning for my u/s and b/w. I had 17 follicles all between 10mm and 18mm still. Everyone was so pleased and happy. My lining is great. I was instructed to take another 150iu of Menopur last night and another 10iu of Lupron this morning. I went back this morning at 9am for another u/s and b/w appointment. 

Today the ultrasound went great! I have 9 follicles measuring between 16-19mm and one at 20mm. I have another 7 ranging between 10mm and 15mm. I was instructed to take another 75iu of menopur today when I get home from work. I trigger tonight at 7:45pm with 1/2 of the Pregnyl dose so instead of 10,000iu I only do 5,000ius. :happydance: I was told that these needle goes in the butt cheek, so I called my friend who's a nurse and she is coming over to give me the injection tonight :rofl: I don't trust my husband enough to do it right! :haha: Tomorrow I start my antibiotics. ER is scheduled for 7am on Saturday :happydance: I'm soooo excited and so dang on nervous. All I need is on good little egg :cloud9:

So how bad is this trigger going to hurt? Anyone test it out of your system? How long should it stay in my system? Sorry for the question overload :blush:


----------



## augustluvers

Sweetness ~ Congrats on the twins :hugs: So happy for you! That's so awesome. 

Ali ~ Ahhh... that's great news!!!! I wish you nothing but the best tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

August.. awesome news about your follicles :) YIPEE!!! The trigger doesn't hurt any more than the other shots, and if you have a nurse doing it, then I bet you won't even feel it! When the nurse at the FS office gives me my PIO shot in the butt, I don't feel it. When I give it myself, it hurts!!! So I bet you'll be just fine!:thumbup: So it sounds like they will be doing the ER at 7:45am Sunday, :wohoo: Also, the reason they are only doing 1/2 the shot is probably because you have a higher estrogen level, or that you have a lot of follicles that are closer to being ripe so you don't need too much to get them mature. Plus the more HCG you get (pregnyl) the greater the risk for OHSS. Your Dr is being cautious, so that is good! GL and FX'd for lots of eggs!


----------



## Mells54

Random question????

Has anyone had their AMH tested and told it was low? The nurse called and said it was low. She is going to talk to my doc and see if it is problem/worth continuing IVF. I'm so bummed and I can't find any real info about it online. Some research shows that is peri menopausal for my age and other places shows its low-normal. :wacko:

I just hope this doesn't end my dreams...:cry:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Random question????
> 
> Has anyone had their AMH tested and told it was low? The nurse called and said it was low. She is going to talk to my doc and see if it is problem/worth continuing IVF. I'm so bummed and I can't find any real info about it online. Some research shows that is peri menopausal for my age and other places shows its low-normal. :wacko:
> 
> I just hope this doesn't end my dreams...:cry:

I have researched a lot about AMH, and there are 2 measurements for it. One makes the numbers bigger the other smaller. Mine was 5.8 when I started with the FS, but has dropped to 3.9. Supposedly anything above 2 is fine, but if it is lower than that it means that your ovarian reserve is getting compromised. That doesn't mean that you can't have a baby, it just means that when they stimulate you, you might not get as many eggs. I'd talk to your FS, as I said people with low AMH's have babies and some don't even need IVF!!! :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Random question????
> 
> Has anyone had their AMH tested and told it was low? The nurse called and said it was low. She is going to talk to my doc and see if it is problem/worth continuing IVF. I'm so bummed and I can't find any real info about it online. Some research shows that is peri menopausal for my age and other places shows its low-normal. :wacko:
> 
> I just hope this doesn't end my dreams...:cry:

I was told I have low amh at 0.75. It was hard to take it in but got over it after seeing plenty of women with low amh get preg


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Random question????
> 
> Has anyone had their AMH tested and told it was low? The nurse called and said it was low. She is going to talk to my doc and see if it is problem/worth continuing IVF. I'm so bummed and I can't find any real info about it online. Some research shows that is peri menopausal for my age and other places shows its low-normal. :wacko:
> 
> I just hope this doesn't end my dreams...:cry:
> 
> I was told I have low amh at 0.75. It was hard to take it in but got over it after seeing plenty of women with low amh get pregClick to expand...

Mine is 0.76 and you are having twins so that makes me feel soooooooo much better. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Random question????
> 
> Has anyone had their AMH tested and told it was low? The nurse called and said it was low. She is going to talk to my doc and see if it is problem/worth continuing IVF. I'm so bummed and I can't find any real info about it online. Some research shows that is peri menopausal for my age and other places shows its low-normal. :wacko:
> 
> I just hope this doesn't end my dreams...:cry:
> 
> I was told I have low amh at 0.75. It was hard to take it in but got over it after seeing plenty of women with low amh get pregClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is 0.76 and you are having twins so that makes me feel soooooooo much better. Thank you!!!!!Click to expand...

YEP! A low AMH simply means you don't have as many eggs, it doesn't mean that you don't have any at all! They can get them to grow, you just need to work with your FS!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- I really wouldn't worry about it. It gunna happen


----------



## augustluvers

Ali ~ thanks for the reply! I'm quite nervous... Just 1 hour and 45 minutes until trigger shot ... ER is on Saturday morning. I have to be at the fs center at 7am


----------



## LotusBlossom

August- Don't worry, I barely felt my trigger last night. It was less painful than the Menopur, for sure. My rear/hip was sore for about 10 min. 

Ali- congrats on a 5 day transfer! :happydance:

AFM- I am going in for my ER at 7 am tomorrow! I'm so excited! 

Lucie, you'll be before me because of the time difference. I can't wait to hear how everything goes for you. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Lotus~ thank you :hugs: I'm getting excited... I pray your er goes well tomorrow! Keep us posted for sure :) 

Lucie~ good luck on your er as well :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Ali ~ thanks for the reply! I'm quite nervous... Just 1 hour and 45 minutes until trigger shot ... ER is on Saturday morning. I have to be at the fs center at 7am

August! HEHE.. my brain is so silly.. I thought it was Friday already! DUH! Very excited for you!!

For Lucie and Lotus too.. 3 ER's in 2 days.. :yipee:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just wanted to stop in for a minute and say:

Sweet - CONGRATS on your identical twins! That's awesome!! :happydance:

Everyone else getting ready for ER, I know there's a few of you going in tomorrow and a few days following, good luck! I hope you girls get lots of eggs and that they make it to healthy embryos!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- there was two babies in one sack. We transferred two one didnt make it the other split. My doctor said " you know what te chaned are for that to happen do you?" "1 in 10,000" we are over the moon
> 
> Thanks soooo much ladies I just pray everything cont to go great!

Congratulations sweet! That's a true miracle!


----------



## augustluvers

Sweet lord only 14 minutes until trigger shot time :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweet- what amazing news!!!!

Ali- awesome news on your embies!!!

August- you will be fine with the trigger, don't stress! 

As for me, so glad er is tomorrow. Pretty uncomfortable today. Am pretty nervous too. I think it's because last time I got so uncomfortable after with the ohss. I just pray I don't get it this time. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

augustluvers said:


> Sweet lord only 14 minutes until trigger shot time :cry: :rofl:

its not that bad it looks worse then it is :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

So, August, was it as bad as you thought? When I was a boy, I learned how to be 'brave' about shots because my older brother was such a sissy and I enjoyed showing him up at the doctors (or dentists) office. Now I give blood whenever I can, so needled don't bother me - as long as I don't have to watch them go in! I don't like to see something breaking my skin - creeps me out, slightly.

Lotus, good luck with the ER!


----------



## Lucie73821

Chase, I must be really weird because I am the exact opposite. I have to see the needle go in, or I swear it hurts twice as bad! I really freaked a nurse out once when she was drawing my blood and I insisted on watching. She said I was the first person to have to watch! :). I think that's why I hated the pio shots so much, I could watch dh give it to me.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies and gent.........
> 
> Identical twins  we saw two flickers for te heartbeats
> 
> I measured 6 wks 6 days. I thought 7 wks 1 day but no. We go back jan 3 to make sure everything looking good.

WOOO HOOO!!!! I knew it was going to be twins!!! Congrats hun!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh24/crzyangie/congrats-babyfeet.jpg

Did one of your embryos split and that was why they were identical twins? Did you put back 2 embryos or just one? 

Okay so you totally have to put up a ticker now hun and change your status from trying to conceive to pregnant!!!! Do the fruit ticker!!!! :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie ~ I know how you feel. I'm sooo bloated that I'm waddling :rofl: It's so uncomfortable! Even my back side of my hips is puffed out and bloated.

Chase ~ It was nothing at all :rofl:

I had my friend come over (who's a nurse) and she gave me the shot. I didn't feel a thing!!!!!! :happydance: Menopur is 100 times worse! I'll take that butt shot every day twice a day over Menopur :rofl: Thank you so much to you ladies and chase. You're such great support.


----------



## wannabeprego

@August, That is wonderful that you have so many follicles!!! Good luck with your ER!! I hope you get lots of eggs!!! :dust::dust:

@Ali, That is great that your eggs are doing so good and that you are going to be able to do a 5 DT. :happydance: Good luck with your ET!! :dust::dust: I hope you have alot to freeze too!! :dust::dust:

@Lucie, Good luck with ER tomorrow!! I hope you get lots of eggs!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies and gent.........
> 
> Identical twins  we saw two flickers for te heartbeats
> 
> I measured 6 wks 6 days. I thought 7 wks 1 day but no. We go back jan 3 to make sure everything looking good.
> 
> WOOO HOOO!!!! I knew it was going to be twins!!! Congrats hun!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh24/crzyangie/congrats-babyfeet.jpg
> 
> Did one of your embryos split and that was why they were identical twins? Did you put back 2 embryos or just one?
> 
> Okay so you totally have to put up a ticker now hun and change your status from trying to conceive to pregnant!!!! Do the fruit ticker!!!! :winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I dont know how to get a ticker, Also we put two in one didnt make it the other split! doc said thats 1 in 10,000 chance. and she said I was 6 wks and 6 days not 7 weeks I was a day off


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, Wow that is so neat!!! How amazing to have identicals with such low odds. Do you want me to make you a ticker? When was the date of your last missed period??


----------



## Sweetness_87

wannabeprego said:


> @Sweetness, Wow that is so neat!!! How amazing to have identicals with such low odds. Do you want me to make you a ticker? When was the date of your last missed period??

Well my period was forever ago cause they had me on BCP so my due date is Aug 1, and she measured me at 6wks 6 days


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweet, Okay here are two tickers. Do you like them? If not I can always make different ones. If so than just reply with the qoute for this post and paste them into your signature!!:winkwink:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1627e0.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt121005.aspx


----------



## wannabeprego

@SWeet, here are a few more...

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11ed75.aspx


https://lbdf.lilypie.com/CIJdm5.png


----------



## Sweetness_87

wanna-yay! now how do i put them on my profile


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> wanna-yay! now how do i put them on my profile

Okay, just do the Quick links tab at the top right of the page and than select "edit signature" and just copy and paste the codes ofthe tickers you want into your signature. It might only let you put like 2 in at a time with the additional writing you have in your siggy, but you can always tweak your signature to your liking. you can do a "Preview signature" before you save it to see if it came out okay and if you like it before you save it.


----------



## Sweetness_87

thanks so much I will have to try its not letting me copy but I will work on it. Your awesome!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

So I was talking to my surrogate a few minutes ago and she said she had a very mild bit of morning sickness this morning. I'm so evil because that made me happy :rofl: What a guy - I don't have to feel the nausea - I'm going to Hell. :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> thanks so much I will have to try its not letting me copy but I will work on it. Your awesome!

Your welcome.:winkwink:

Just click on my message and use the "reply with qoute" option and you will be able to see the html codes for the tickers to copy them. I can try something else though if that doesn't work.


----------



## wannabeprego

ChaseThisLite said:


> So I was talking to my surrogate a few minutes ago and she said she had a very mild bit of morning sickness this morning. I'm so evil because that made me happy :rofl: What a guy - I don't have to feel the nausea - I'm going to Hell. :haha:

LOL... well the morning sickness is a good sign that the pregnancy is progressing nicely, so I can see why you would be happy!!:winkwink: That is a good sign really!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

....


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweetness, one other tip when making your signature, you will need to squish all of your text together, and not leave spaces in between you lines of text, because they only allow your ticker to be so big. I see now your text in your ticker has alot of spacing, so it might not let you fit any of the html code from the tickers I made you. Do you see how my text is all one long line with no spaces (like the space that seperates a paragraph), it is so I can fit it all in there into my siggy. 

I hope that makes sense??:shrug:


----------



## Whisper82

ChaseThisLite said:


> So I was talking to my surrogate a few minutes ago and she said she had a very mild bit of morning sickness this morning. I'm so evil because that made me happy :rofl: What a guy - I don't have to feel the nausea - I'm going to Hell. :haha:

It's ok Chase - I have actually been stoked to have morning sickness!!! Twisted eh? lol. When you want something so bad for so long, any sign of normalcy is a relief!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

Oh boy - I probably don't have time to catch up with everyone...leaving to go to The Hobbit soon. 


SWEETNESS!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! That is so freakin' awesome you are having identical twins! I guess we are at three sets of twins so far!!! You are the first identical though! WOW!!! So excited for you!!!!

Lotus and Lucie - GL with ER tomorrow!!! 

Ali - Looking forward to your ER Saturday!!! GL!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## girlydreamer

Congrats sweetness you are so blessed. Hope everyone is well I'm now 6dpt5dt and I'm really worried because I'm still getting cramps like the witch is comming I've had this since about day 3. I'm also feeling really bloated has anyone else had cramps the whole way through tww and got a bfp. Good luck. To the ladies going through er today hope you get lots of healthy eggs.


----------



## everhopeful

Girly- cramping can be a good sign!! I had that a lot when I was pregnant with my son!! Especially when it started 3 days after implant. Hopefully just bubs snuggling in!!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sorry- should have said 3 days after transfer! Sounds like implanting and snuggling in to me!! Are you doing a HPT in a couple of days or going in for bloods? Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

We're on our way to the doctor's office! Will update as soon as I can!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl lucie!!!! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Good luck lucie!! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone,

Quick update: My beta is still rising, but the sac is empty. So, I'm choosing a D&C to get this false pregnancy over with, so we can try again. It will probably happen early next week.

They say 25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage. Hopefully, my m/c means the odds are in your favor to make it to term, ladies (and Chase).

Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Lucie73821

25 eggs! More later when not so sleepy.


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie73821 said:


> 25 eggs! More later when not so sleepy.

Wow, girl! Amazing!!!


----------



## everhopeful

First- I am so sorry! How awfully cruel!!
Make sure you take very good care of yourself. 
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie- that's amazing!! Well done you! Xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

First - sorry you have to go through the D&C on top of everything else. That happened with my ex-wife as well, so I know how it's insult to injury.

Lucie - wow, what a great number of eggs!


----------



## michelle01

WOW Lucie; that is amazing!

First - I am so sorry :hugs:

Sweet - There is an IVF due date calculator that determines your due date by when you had your ER; do a search on google and you should find it.


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie ~ Such a great number of eggs :hugs: I'm glad you made out alright, can't wait to hear the rest!

As for me ~ I didn't sleep at all last night. I couldn't find a comfortable position. My back is ridiculously swollen and I feel like I'm getting a cold or something. booooo Can't wait for ER tomorrow morning.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - 

I am really really hoping that my embies make it to blast stage but what I'm wondering is how many do you think they need on day 3 to do this? Just praying mine have all carried on growing well as they don't call to update on day 2! 

Tomorrow I will either get a call to say they are going to take them to blast OR that I need to come in for day 3 transfer!

8 fertilised and I THINK the nurse told me that they need at least 3 -4 strong embies on day 3 to take them to blast. Does that sound about right? Xx


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick update: My beta is still rising, but the sac is empty. So, I'm choosing a D&C to get this false pregnancy over with, so we can try again. It will probably happen early next week.
> 
> They say 25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage. Hopefully, my m/c means the odds are in your favor to make it to term, ladies (and Chase).
> 
> Big hugs to everyone!

First - sending you big :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Em260

Lucie - wow great number!! Rest up!

Ever - every clinic is different but the cutoff at mine is 5 embryos. Since you have 8 I'm sure you are well on your way. Fx for you!

August - good luck tomorrow!

Lotus - good luck today! Can't wait to see your update!


----------



## everhopeful

August- good luck tomorrow!! Do you have to be there early?
Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick update: My beta is still rising, but the sac is empty. So, I'm choosing a D&C to get this false pregnancy over with, so we can try again. It will probably happen early next week.
> 
> They say 25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage. Hopefully, my m/c means the odds are in your favor to make it to term, ladies (and Chase).
> 
> Big hugs to everyone!

I am so sorry hun!!! My heart goes out to you!! Big hugs to you hun!:hugs::hugs:

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc214/Mistress_Vader_Photos/Holiday%20and%20Special%20Occasion%20Comments/Sorry%20Comments/Sorry%20For%20Your%20Loss/Sorry-For-Your-Loss-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, Wow that is awesome, 25 eggs!!!! :happydance::happydance: You are fertile myrtle over there!!! :haha::winkwink: Fingers crossed and good luck for a great fertilization report!!! :dust::dust:

@Whisper, I want to go see the Hobit movie too!! Let me know how it was later!! I love those movies!! :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Leaving in 10 min for ER! I'll update after. :dance:


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Lotus ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Lotus!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## augustluvers

everhopeful said:


> August- good luck tomorrow!! Do you have to be there early?
> Xx

Thank you... and yes I have to be at the fertility center at 7am... I was really worried about my husband providing his "sample" as the man has never done this before. However the FS was sooo nice and is allowing us to bring our sample with us in the morning :happydance: I'm so very happy! and I'm I can't wait for tomorrow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

So exciting lotus!!!! good luck :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck Lotus!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie that's awesome! A lot of eggs!!!

Lotus- good luck!!!

August good luck tomorrow!!

Ash- thanks we are pretty stoked!

Wanna mich Ali ever chase want wish em hope your all doing well!!

So the ultrasound tech made me super nervous trying to shake what se said. She said " well come back jan 3 cause sometimes the heart just stops for no reason" who says that?! I know The Lord wouldn't take this away from us but still want to just fast forward to jan 3. I thought free seeing a heartbeat your chances are like less then 5% for something to happen. You ladies want to shed some light please or opinions


----------



## augustluvers

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lucie that's awesome! A lot of eggs!!!
> 
> Lotus- good luck!!!
> 
> August good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Ash- thanks we are pretty stoked!
> 
> Wanna mich Ali ever chase want wish em hope your all doing well!!
> 
> So the ultrasound tech made me super nervous trying to shake what se said. She said " well come back jan 3 cause sometimes the heart just stops for no reason" who says that?! I know The Lord wouldn't take this away from us but still want to just fast forward to jan 3. I thought free seeing a heartbeat your chances are like less then 5% for something to happen. You ladies want to shed some light please or opinions

How cruel of her! She propably didn't realize what she said but still... come one really? Just take it easy and enjoy the pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweet, I did some research on Dr google and found a few different articles about the risk of miscarriage after seeing the heart beat, one website said 10%, 

https://www.wisegeek.com/how-common-is-miscarriage-after-seeing-a-heartbeat.htm

Can I just add that the ultrasound person that said that to you was rude and insensitive. :growlmad:

I found this article too...

https://www.babyexpert.com/forum/pr...ed---are-the-chances-of-mc-lowered/42553.html


*Question: What Are the Odds of Miscarriage After Seeing a Fetal Heartbeat on an Ultrasound

Answer: Seeing the baby's heartbeat on an ultrasound is a good sign and does put a pregnancy into a lower risk category for miscarriage.

Doctors generally agree that the risk of miscarriage decreases once the pregnancy reaches a point that an ultrasound can detect a heartbeat. The exact amount that it decreases, however, seems to vary by group. 

It's hard to say any exact numbers from the available research, but here are some statistics that certain studies have come up with. 

For women with no vaginal bleeding, most estimates suggest that the odds of having a miscarriage after seeing a heartbeat are about 4%. 

For women with vaginal bleeding but also a detected heartbeat on ultrasound, risk of miscarriage is about 13% according to one study. 

One study found that about 17% of women with a history of recurrent miscarriages will miscarry after seeing a heartbeat on the ultrasound. 

Mothers over 35 also face significant miscarriage risk after ultrasound detects a heartbeat, even though the risk does drop after detecting the heartbeat. A 1996 study found that women over 36 have a 16% risk of miscarriage at this point, and women over 40 have a 20% risk. *


----------



## michelle01

Wow Sweet, that was pretty cruel for her to say. I am sorry she said that; she really has no right to say anything like that to you :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys. Now I did thought they said after seeing a heartbeat to not really worry but who knows


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Sweetness, that was a really unkind and stupid thing for the nurse to say. She should have said something to the effect of 'Just come back on Jan 3rd because we just want to make sure everything is going okay'. Of course there are always risks in life - in anything. You don't focus on the negative like that - when you send your kid out to school, you don't have someone tell you "Well, make sure and call the school later to make sure he's okay because sometimes the school bus gets into a fatal accident'.
Yes, of course something can go wrong in a pregnancy - we all know that. The odds very depending on numerous factors, but they are unquestionably very much in your favor when you see a heartbeat. I'm still a little bit nervous - I've seen great beta numbers and my surrogate is having no issues (no spotting or anything) but because I have had some bad luck before, it's a little hard to get past. I wish I had a 100% guarantee.
But I want to enjoy this time - I don't want to let my fears of what might go wrong take it away because I won't get it back. So I have decided - hard as it is - to just trust that everything is going to be okay and focus on the bundle of joy that I'll soon be given. That's even more important for you ladies because you are the ones who are actually carrying your child - and the better your mood, the better for your body and the life you have inside of you. Don't think about what might go wrong at this stage - think about the good things on the way. And on Jan 3rd, when everything is fine, stick your tongue out at the rude person who made that comment!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks so much chase I will just have to think positive positive positive.


----------



## Mells54

Sometimes I think people say that kind of stuff to prepare you for the worst, so they think they are being helpful.
I agree that you should just stay positive and when Jan 3rd rolls around you can prove her wrong!
All the best!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Sorry about your experience with the ultrasound tech Sweet. I agree with everyone else - seeing a heartbeat/heartbeats is a great sign that things are starting out right! Sometimes I think some medical personel get into a habit of thinking too clinically about things and forget about the human side. I have a great feeling about your pregnancy. Relax and enjoy! :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Sweet - what an awful thing for her to say! I'm with everyone else and think that you have Absoloutely nothing to worry about!! Enjoy your pregnancy!! And I really hope you get a nicer sonographer next time!
Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm home and ready for a nap! We got 11 eggs, with 6 or 7 of those being mature enough to fertilize according to the Dr. They don't call with a fertilization report until tomorrow. I was a little bummed about waiting, but I feel good about everything, so it's ok. They said my betas will be on Dec 26 and 28, so I'm totally testing on Christmas morning. :dance:

For now, I'm chilling out and enjoying the process. I am just so happy to be doing this and (hopefully) finally getting our baby. Thank you all for the support!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news Lotus!


----------



## everhopeful

Great news Lotus!! Will they call you tomorrow with report? Great attitude to be enjoying the process! I try to but always manage to get stressed!!

Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, that is great news hun!!! I am glad that everything went well!! :happydance: I hope you get a great fertilization report!!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

Awesome Lotus :)


----------



## alicatt

Sweet - that nurse was not cool saying that.. just take what she said with a grain of salt.. she was either a negative ninny, or jealous of your pregnancy, either way, that is not nice!

Lotus - yay, congrats! Sounds like you got some good eggs and you were so worried! Now we need to hear the update of the fertilization report!!! Can't wait to see that :)

Lucie - did you say you got 20-something eggs? Amazing! So happy for you too! Will you get your fertilization report tomorrow?

AFM - Just a quick hello.. been on a conference call almost all day dealing with last minute stuff that got dropped into my lap. Just what I need.. more work to stress me out next week! I'm like really? The CTO is now involved. :growlmad: :grr: I was supposed to leave the office almost 4 hours ago. So much for getting errands done and laundry/cleaning done before my ET tomorrow! :grr: It would be one thing if I had a DH that could look after things, but being single I need to do all of that on my own. So I'm pretty upset about work taking this time from me! :shrug: What can you do? So my ET is tomorrow morning, and then I'll be on bed rest Sat/Sun. 

Everyone else.. :hi: I will check in tomorrow after my procedure.. :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lotus and lucie!!

Sweet: your us tech sounds like the dumb one I had a while back... She told me I was messed up and would not be able to do ivf without being fixed.... Then she said oh I've been having a hard time measuring these endometrims for the fets so hopefully I get yours right... The dr doesn't like her because she said something about my uterus during my fet and the doc said yeah there is a reason for that very snarky to her! I hate it everytime she has to scan me! I think the techs should just say the dr needs to review things or just say they can't give out medical info or something.


----------



## holdontohope

Just wanted to give a little update! Traffic and rain made the 4 hour drive this morning over 5 hours! So we have decided to stay in a hotel and head home in the morning. I will have to get on tomorrow to catch up on everyone :) 

My transfer went beautifully!! What an amazing experience overall. They transferred 2 grade A embryos of the highest quality :happydance: My other embryos are still going strong! Here is the breakdown they gave me: 

14 embryos beginning total 
2 transferred grade A 
6 frozen grade A 
3-4 still not sure about, need more time 

So I have 6 frozen babies for sure!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Hold! That sounds awesome! Yay! 6 frosties!
Gl tomorrow Ali!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Ali!

Great news Hold!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Yay lotus and lucie!!
> 
> Sweet: your us tech sounds like the dumb one I had a while back... She told me I was messed up and would not be able to do ivf without being fixed.... Then she said oh I've been having a hard time measuring these endometrims for the fets so hopefully I get yours right... The dr doesn't like her because she said something about my uterus during my fet and the doc said yeah there is a reason for that very snarky to her! I hate it everytime she has to scan me! I think the techs should just say the dr needs to review things or just say they can't give out medical info or something.

Thanks so much just annoying and disrespectful I heard its great if u hear a heartbeat chances decrease who knows


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweet- How awful of that woman to say those things. :hugs:

So I'm feeling really crappy. What's funny is my right side is the only side that's sore. I find that interesting since it was my left ovary that had the most follicles. I promise to post a detailed account tomorrow when I'm (hopefully) feeling better.

Anyone ever use crinone before? Got any tips?


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Sweet- How awful of that woman to say those things. :hugs:
> 
> So I'm feeling really crappy. What's funny is my right side is the only side that's sore. I find that interesting since it was my left ovary that had the most follicles. I promise to post a detailed account tomorrow when I'm (hopefully) feeling better.
> 
> Anyone ever use crinone before? Got any tips?

I was sore on one side last cycle and they said they had to really push hard to get the follicles. Maybe that is why? Did the Dr say anything about OHSS? I felt really crummy after my last ER because of that. Get some rest! Drink lots of fluids and get ready fro the ET :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys thanks so much for ALLLLLL your input. I was working today so didnt have much time to respond. I am feeling better and I dont need to let her get to me because I am going to have a healthy preg. 

I hope your all doing well and awesome on the ER and number of eggs and fert reports and ET!! We have a busy busy next few weeks on here! Cant wait til everyone has their BFP cause it GOING to happen :

BTW my profile pic one is top right and the other is bottom left. Hard to see I know but really wanted to post

Thanks again guys you ROCK


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to give a little update! Traffic and rain made the 4 hour drive this morning over 5 hours! So we have decided to stay in a hotel and head home in the morning. I will have to get on tomorrow to catch up on everyone :)
> 
> My transfer went beautifully!! What an amazing experience overall. They transferred 2 grade A embryos of the highest quality :happydance: My other embryos are still going strong! Here is the breakdown they gave me:
> 
> 14 embryos beginning total
> 2 transferred grade A
> 6 frozen grade A
> 3-4 still not sure about, need more time
> 
> So I have 6 frozen babies for sure!! :happydance:

@Hold, that is awesome that you have lots of frosties and that your ET went really good. Good luck!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi everyone Lucy hope your feeling better love your new profile pic sweetness. Well today I'm 7dpt5dt and couldn't take anymore and tested this morning not sure if its a bfp or bfn so feeling even worse I can see a very very. Faint line when I hold test up to light and move it around dh can't see anything and says its all in my head. I'm now trying to tell myself that it was a bfn been crying all morning and can't talk to anyone because we haven't told anyone. My official test date is 7 days away don't get a blood test here in Scotland just a pregnancy test hoping I can start fet really soon. This is causing a massive strain on my relationship so scared. Sorry for ranting on a bit just needed to get it all out. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - Love your new picture!! I'm sorry about that woman :(. That was a horrible thing for her to say! I'm glad you're feeling better :hugs:

Hold - congrats on being PUPO!! And congrats on the :cold: !!

Lotus - yay great news!! Fx for your fert report!!

Ali - good luck today!! Can't wait for your update!!

Girly - a faint line is still a line!! Plus it's early and a lot can still happen :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck today Ali!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!!!!

I'm on my way home now from the ER... I'm feeling great. I even ate a sandwich. I'm having light cramps. 

17 follicles... 6 mature eggs... ill be getting a call tomorrow with a fertilization report. I'm scheduled for a 3 day transfer on tuesday but that can change depending in the embies


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie73821 said:


> Sweet- How awful of that woman to say those things. :hugs:
> 
> So I'm feeling really crappy. What's funny is my right side is the only side that's sore. I find that interesting since it was my left ovary that had the most follicles. I promise to post a detailed account tomorrow when I'm (hopefully) feeling better.
> 
> Anyone ever use crinone before? Got any tips?

I did crinone for 10 weeks. It's really convenient and easy to use, but I've got to admit I was not a big fan. It tends to build up and then come out (or get stuck in!) in chunks. I didn't really like feeling messy and moist all the time. I would recommend taking an occasional bath (only Luke warm - don't want to hurt the embies!) to help loosen up the excess crinone. Helped me a ton!


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie - great ER report! Hope you are feeling better soon!

Lotus - That is awesome you got more eggs than expected! You could even have some left over! 

Hold - yay for transfer! That is cool you got so many frosties! You have a whole family ready for you! 

August - yay for ER! Can't wait to hear your fert report! 

Girly - sorry you are going through a tough time. :hugs: I hope you and your DH can get closer and stronger as a result of this challenge. Let us know if there is anything we can do. :hugs:

Wanna - so The Hobbit was good - at least I think it was....I was so sick the whole time! And I am never voluntarily staying up until 3 am again! Lol too much for this prego lady! 

Afm - I have still been having some off and on MS. And my sleep schedule is all messed up from staying out so late the other day for the movie. I went to bed at like 9 last night, but then woke up at 4 am. I've been up since then feeling like throwing up. Just drank some ginger root in water (thanks Em!!!!!) and now I'm startin to feel better.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Girly- a line is a line plus it's still early don't give up hope yet

Ali- good luck Ali!!!!

August- awesome cant wait for the feet report hope your feeling fine!

Hold- sorry I don't know about that stuff I opted out and decided to stick myself in the butt every night for three weeks. That gel stuff dudnt sound fun. But now I'm on oral progesterone!

Whisper- how are you feeling?? And I normally take baths like crazy but haven't since ET. I'm afraid too same with BD because I heard you don't want to contract the uterus during BD. 

Lotus- hope your doing well!!

Em- thanks I love the pic I carry it me everywhere . How are you doing 

Mo- how's everything with you? Hopefully no more bleeding! I am going to have someone do an abdominal ultrasound next week so I can see the heartbeats.  

Mich- how you feeling? When is your scan?

Wanna- thanks again for tht info it made me feel a lot better!!

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Em260

Whisper82 said:


> Lucie - great ER report! Hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> Lotus - That is awesome you got more eggs than expected! You could even have some left over!
> 
> Hold - yay for transfer! That is cool you got so many frosties! You have a whole family ready for you!
> 
> August - yay for ER! Can't wait to hear your fert report!
> 
> Girly - sorry you are going through a tough time. :hugs: I hope you and your DH can get closer and stronger as a result of this challenge. Let us know if there is anything we can do. :hugs:
> 
> Wanna - so The Hobbit was good - at least I think it was....I was so sick the whole time! And I am never voluntarily staying up until 3 am again! Lol too much for this prego lady!
> 
> Afm - I have still been having some off and on MS. And my sleep schedule is all messed up from staying out so late the other day for the movie. I went to bed at like 9 last night, but then woke up at 4 am. I've been up since then feeling like throwing up. Just drank some ginger root in water (thanks Em!!!!!) and now I'm startin to feel better.

Whisper, I'm sorry you are still sick but I'm so glad the ginger helped!! My Mom also used to make me ginger soup when I was sick and that really helped me too.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Girly- a line is a line plus it's still early don't give up hope yet
> 
> Ali- good luck Ali!!!!
> 
> August- awesome cant wait for the feet report hope your feeling fine!
> 
> Hold- sorry I don't know about that stuff I opted out and decided to stick myself in the butt every night for three weeks. That gel stuff dudnt sound fun. But now I'm on oral progesterone!
> 
> Whisper- how are you feeling?? And I normally take baths like crazy but haven't since ET. I'm afraid too same with BD because I heard you don't want to contract the uterus during BD.
> 
> Lotus- hope your doing well!!
> 
> Em- thanks I love the pic I carry it me everywhere . How are you doing
> 
> Mo- how's everything with you? Hopefully no more bleeding! I am going to have someone do an abdominal ultrasound next week so I can see the heartbeats.
> 
> Mich- how you feeling? When is your scan?
> 
> Wanna- thanks again for tht info it made me feel a lot better!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

Hey, sweet. I'm doing well, thanks for asking. It's kind of weird to go from the nonstop activity of the cycle to just waiting though. I'm just counting down the days until my surgery and then my FET. Luckily Christmas is wedged in there so the time will pass faster :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls!!!!
> 
> I'm on my way home now from the ER... I'm feeling great. I even ate a sandwich. I'm having light cramps.
> 
> 17 follicles... 6 mature eggs... ill be getting a call tomorrow with a fertilization report. I'm scheduled for a 3 day transfer on tuesday but that can change depending in the embies

Yay August!! Rest up!! Can't wait to hear your fert report!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi sweet I'm doing well. Just minimal spotting here and there.... No more episodes. I'm hoping they stay away!! I go wed for my official ultrasound but I'm debating to do one before that at work... I'm scared of getting bad news!! I'm sure I won't but just for the peace of mind :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- Yay I bet your excited for surg to hurry.I am glad that so far everything has went ok!

Mo-Well as long as you seen the hearbeat your chances go way down :) I think it would be kinda hard to see a heartbeat by abdominal. It was kinda hard to see by transvag but could see the flicker. Maybe I will be able to see it better next weekend which will be a little over 8 weeks. Im glad that the bleeding has cut down. I cant wait for your scan! im excited!


----------



## alicatt

Hi :hi: Ladies and Gent!

I just got home from my transfer. I had 1 5AA blastocyst and 3 4AA blastocysts, and about 3-4 more that they were going to give another day to mature and if they continued to mature I will get a few more frozen. :yipee: So we transferred the 5AA and one of the 4AA's, and I'm now officially PUPO :baby::baby: I have to go in on Friday for a progesterone test and then on the 28th for my BETA. I will probably start testing at 7dp5dt (next Saturday). So now I'm lazing on the couch and going to relax, have a little lunch and then go take a nap!

:hug: I'll catch up with all of you a little later, I'm a little groggy from the valium!


----------



## Lucie73821

Just got the call. I actually had 26 eggs retrieved, and we now have 21 "growing in culture" (nurse's words). I'm assuming that means we have 21 embryos? If so, we are elated! I was told they would be calling Monday to tell me when my transfer will be. Is it Monday yet? :)


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Just got the call. I actually had 26 eggs retrieved, and we now have 21 "growing in culture" (nurse's words). I'm assuming that means we have 21 embryos? If so, we are elated! I was told they would be calling Monday to tell me when my transfer will be. Is it Monday yet? :)

That is awesome news! I think it means that 21 were fertilized! :yipee: Great news!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Ali ~~~ That's right girl you are PUPO!!! So happy for you that your ET went well. Rest up!

Lucie ~~ Wow 21 all growing... that's amazing. I bet you're dying for monday to come. 

AFM ~ I'm up and awake. I'm feeling ok... some cramps here and there, nothing more. I'm anxious for tomorrow to hear how many of my 6 eggs fertilized. I keep telling myself that all I need is one, just one I'm praying extra hard.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Ali! Congrats lucie! August!! Good report!

Sweet: I actually heard the hb Wednesday at 6w3d... It was 117 and strong.. My doc gave me a less than 5% chance of miscarriage even with the bleeding but I still worry.


----------



## LotusBlossom

August- I'm so glad you are feeling well after ER. I was the same. All I wanted was French toast! :winkwink: I can't wait for your fertilization report!

Whisper- I'm sorry you are getting some m/s. I'm glad the ginger helps. :hugs:

Lucie- Wow! That's amazing! So happy for you! :dance:

Mo- I'm so glad things are going better for you and the bleeding is subsiding. :hugs:

Em- I know the waiting is the worst no matter where you are in the cycle. :coffee:

Ali- That's great news! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks, Sweetness! When is your next scan? Next weekend, or Jan 3? I know I'm late on this, but I cannot believe how insensitive the u/s tech was! What was she thinking?? 

AFM- I'm feeling totally normal except my boobs have been sore for the last few days. It's not something that I've ever felt before. So weird! :winkwink: I am now on the crinone (ewww, but honestly, I'm happy to be done with shots), vivelle dots, medrol, baby aspirin, ubiquinol and prenatals. Is anyone else doing the dots? The package says do not use if you are pregnant. It creeps me out a bit... I'm still waiting for the fertilization report, but it's only 9:30 am here... :coffee: If only I could actually have a cup of coffee...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- yay I'm gunna have to listen to mine then! We only got to see the flicker  you will b fine I know it's hard to to worry. 

Lotus- yes not nice at all what she said.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Again.. I have some pictures of my blasts..

I'm pretty groggy from the valium.. hoping everyone is doing well.. will catch up on everyone's posts when they valium wears off and I can think straight!
 



Attached Files:







5AA_blast.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









4AA_blast.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet: I was at the RE when I heard it... It was a vaginal scan... I had another bleeding episode so my RE brought me and and I got a pic of my little bean and to see and hear the HB! 

Ali: nice looking babies!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- i wonder why she didnt let me hear ours?? She was rushing i fe;t like cause she was busy that day..... No fair but at least i saw them both


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- So glad everything went well for you! LOVE the pictures!! It is so weird to me how different FS are on grading embryos! It seems like they all have a different language, but some how it means the same thing :wacko: In your pictures, which embryo is which grade? 

Sweet- CONGRATS on being pregnant with identical twins!!!!!!! That is amazing!! Very meant to be :) Sorry that the u/s tech was rude! I would demand someone different next time! 

Mo- Glad the bleeding has lessened for you :hugs: Good luck with your next scan! 

August- glad your feeling good after ER! Praying for a good fertilization report for you! 

Whisper- your a prune!!!! hope your morning sickness subsides soon! Have you tried peppermint tea? And thank you! I am so happy to have frosties

Lucie- congrats, that's amazing!!!! 21 fertilized wow! 

Ever- Congrats on your 8 embryos growing!!! 

Wanna- how are you feeling lately? 

Em- before you know it you will be laying on that table for your ET!! And I can't wait to hear all about it! Praying for you :hugs :

Lotus- congrats on a successful ER!! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report! 

Girly- its still early! Don't give up hope and try not to stress!

First- I am so sorry :hugs: I hope your surgery goes well , will be praying! 

Chase- I don't know if I ever said congrats on your second beta!! Can't wait 
to hear what December 28th beta is! 

Michelle- how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone!! :flower:

AFM: I am officially 1dp5dt :happydance: (I think that is how you say is?) Yesterday was truly magical! Still can't stop thinking about :cloud9: My mom was just over the moon that they let her be a part of everything! The embryologist let her look at the embryos in the incubator and explained everything to her! And she got to watch the transfer. It was just such a positive experience overall and I am very hopeful! 
My FS is very upfront.. He basically said the embryos, my lining and the transfer couldn't have gone any better, at this point it is in Gods hands. If the embryos are healthy and my body is receptive, it will work. If not, then not. There is nothing I can do to ruin my chances at this point. With Christmas Eve being my OTD.. I am not sure when my blood test is going to be, but hoping FS will let me wait until 12/26.. I would like to spend Christmas positive and hopeful!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo- i wonder why she didnt let me hear ours?? She was rushing i fe;t like cause she was busy that day..... No fair but at least i saw them both

Hopefully you'll get a better view next time!!! Or maybe you can get a different ultrasound tech? Still over the moon happy for you and your identical twins!!!


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Ali- So glad everything went well for you! LOVE the pictures!! It is so weird to me how different FS are on grading embryos! It seems like they all have a different language, but some how it means the same thing :wacko: In your pictures, which embryo is which grade?

Hold - congrats on your transfer, it sounds like it went perfectly! YAY!

The bigger one is the 5AA which is the level just before it hatches, the slightly smaller one is the 4AA. Or so he said. Aren't they cute little blobs? LOL!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ALI-HOLD shes the only ultrasound tech there.... But next time im gunnaask about hearing the heartbeats


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Ali- So glad everything went well for you! LOVE the pictures!! It is so weird to me how different FS are on grading embryos! It seems like they all have a different language, but some how it means the same thing :wacko: In your pictures, which embryo is which grade?
> 
> Hold - congrats on your transfer, it sounds like it went perfectly! YAY!
> 
> The bigger one is the 5AA which is the level just before it hatches, the slightly smaller one is the 4AA. Or so he said. Aren't they cute little blobs? LOL!Click to expand...

Very cute!! :baby::baby:

It is so funny to me how different they all look!! I can't wait until I get all my pictures in the mail so I can show you :winkwink:


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> ALI-HOLD shes the only ultrasound tech there.... But next time im gunnaask about hearing the heartbeats

Defiantly!!!:hugs:

Hearing the exciting news of your identical twins made me really think about my decision to transfer 2 embryos!! EKKK!!!!:haha: :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Sweetness_87

holdontohope said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> ALI-HOLD shes the only ultrasound tech there.... But next time im gunnaask about hearing the heartbeats
> 
> Defiantly!!!:hugs:
> 
> Hearing the exciting news of your identical twins made me really think about my decision to transfer 2 embryos!! EKKK!!!!:haha: :baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Lol, we are so excited I just pray everything cont to go well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok my profile is all fixed :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok my profile is all fixed :)

WOO HOOO!!! How cool, you figured out your tickers in your siggy!!! :winkwink::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@August, Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report!!! Good luck!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Girly, The line could be faint because it is early still!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope it gets darker in a few days and you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Ali, Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance::happydance: Your embryos are beautiful!!! Good luck to you, I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Lucie, Congrats on 21 embryos!! That is amazing!! You should definatly have plenty for ET and to freeze. Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Hold, Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - gorgeous pics of your blasts!!

Hold- so glad that your mum was also made to feel part of the process!!

AFM- I have been scheduled for my 5 day transfer on Monday! I'm over the moon about it!! So glad that the embies have continued to grow.

Hope everyone else is doing really well!

Xx


----------



## michelle01

Wow this thread has been busy :)

Congrats ali! Awesome pics.

Yay hold ;) I am doing good, just been really tired.

Yay August!

Ever - Fantastic on a five day transfer!!

Lucie - Congrats again, amazing report ;)

Sweet - Love the new profile pic ;) I am good; soooo tired. My scan is Tuesday :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## everhopeful

Girly- please don't give up yet!! When I fell pregnant with my son it only showed up on a test 16dpo! And he was a natural conception. Very healthy pregnancy and don as a result. Did you use a sensitive brand of test? I'm in the uk and I know my doc says some of our tests are really not sensitive at all!!
Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

I heard from the nurse. They injected 8 eggs through ICSI and we got 3 embryos. I can't help but be a little disappointed, but if we get one I'll be thrilled, so it doesn't matter. She's calling me on Mon morning to tell us whether we'll transfer Mon, Tues or Wed. I'm REALLY hoping all 3 make it to blast so we can freeze 2, but for now I'm trying to focus on one to transfer. This is nerve wracking! I'm helping DH wash our cars, so I'll catch up with you all later. :howdy:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- I completely understand about being tired and on the weekends it sucks cause I work nights!! And I can't wait for your scan!!!! Also can you see the two in my picture or just one??

Ever- that's exciting I can't wait! Glad they are growing great!

Lotus- I had 8 egg on ER and four fert and made it all the way to day five and two froze so don't try to worry.


----------



## Em260

Ali - yay congrats on being PUPO with :baby: :baby: !!! Those pictures are amazing!!

Sweetness - your new ticker is soo cute!! I love those little twinnies :)

Mo - I'm so glad you haven't had anymore episodes :hugs: That must be a huge relief. Good luck at your scan on Wednesday!

Lucie - Wow great fert report!! Congrats!!

Hold - how cool the Dr. included your Mom in everything! :thumbup: 

Ever - yay for a 5 day transfer!! Fx for you!!

Lotus - I've seen tons of BFPs on the IVF success thread with similar fertilization numbers. Sending your little ones growing thoughts!!

Michelle - hope you're feeling better!


----------



## LotusBlossom

everhopeful said:


> Ali - gorgeous pics of your blasts!!
> 
> Hold- so glad that your mum was also made to feel part of the process!!
> 
> AFM- I have been scheduled for my 5 day transfer on Monday! I'm over the moon about it!! So glad that the embies have continued to grow.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing really well!
> 
> Xx

Yay for a 5 day transfer! That is wonderful news! :wohoo:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lotus I'm sending good vibes for your 3 embies! When will you get another report?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ever, Good luck with your ET for monday!! :dust::dust:

@Lotus, I hope that all 3 of your embryos grow healthy and strong for ET!! Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Lotus I'm sending good vibes for your 3 embies! When will you get another report?

Thank you! Monday morning they will call with another report and DH and I are "on call" to go for transfer that morning if we need to do a 3dt.


----------



## augustluvers

Lotus~ I'm sending good vibes your way :hugs: 

Ever ~ yay for a 5 day transfer :happydance: 

As for me ~ It's been 13 hours since I've been home. I've been trying to get up every now and then to use the rest room or just to simple give my butt a break from the couch! I'm starting to get some pain now so I'm going to take a tylenol and then go to bed. I'm dying for tomorrow to come already! My father kept telling me "you should call them, I bet one has to be fertilized already" :rofl: And I thought I was impatient. 

On the bright side, I saw my husband truly smile today. I think it's finally hitting him, you know? It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Mells54

First Lupron shot tonight! I'm off and running...

I'm still amazed at all of the successes on this thread. Congrats everyone!


----------



## augustluvers

Mells54 said:


> First Lupron shot tonight! I'm off and running...
> 
> I'm still amazed at all of the successes on this thread. Congrats everyone!


Mells ~ Good Luck with your Lupron shot! :hugs: I took my lupron in the morning. And I took them in my thighs. I honestly never felt a thing. It's my favorite shot of all my injections. 

We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- I agree with August. The Lupron was my favorite shot. I did it in the morning in the thigh and it was the easiest. Yay for getting started!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> First Lupron shot tonight! I'm off and running...
> 
> I'm still amazed at all of the successes on this thread. Congrats everyone!

Thanks your next!!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus- keeping everything crossed for your embies!!

August- hope you are feeling well today!

Mells- good luck with the shot tonight!!

Everyone else- hope you are all well!! Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls! I pray that you are all doing well. 

I'm feeling a lot better this morning. I'm walking around a little more =)

I got the call.... I have 5 fertilized eggs :happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
Been away for a bit. My cycle was unusually long and RE thinks it is because of the DHEA. So I've been going out of my mind waiting for AF and needing it to get here to get in on the December cycle. Finally got it early Saturday morning. SO I start BCP tomorrow and then *crossing my fingers* I start Lupron on Christmas Eve. Slow going.

I've been lurking and I'm so excited for all of you. Such amazing luck on this board!!


----------



## cali_kt

August- So exciting!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news august! 

:wave: Hi cali! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, August!!! Congrats on 5 embies! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mich- I completely understand about being tired and on the weekends it sucks cause I work nights!! And I can't wait for your scan!!!! Also can you see the two in my picture or just one??
> 
> Ever- that's exciting I can't wait! Glad they are growing great!
> 
> Lotus- I had 8 egg on ER and four fert and made it all the way to day five and two froze so don't try to worry.


Hey Sweet! I couldn't imagine working nights, its bad enough just doing anything for a few hours and I am ready to go take a nap but nights, hopefully by the second tri it will get better for you. And as for your pic, can you upload the full pic? It is hard to see in the profile pic cause it is so small, but it does look like there is two.


----------



## michelle01

That is great August :)

Hi Cali; glad to see you are about to get started ;)


----------



## everhopeful

August- great news!! When do you get next update on embies?

Cali- so great you are starting soon!!

Michelle- when is your scan? 

Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- how you upload a pic? It's saying its too large. Sorry dot do well with computers


----------



## holdontohope

Ever- Thank you! Good luck for your transfer in the morning! How many are you transferring? Will you be doing bed rest? 

Michelle- Glad your feeling well! Maybe you will be a lucky one with no morning sickness also! 

Lotus- I hope your 3 embryos continue to grow! Look forward to your update tomorrow! 

August- I know what you mean by giving your butt a break :haha: I felt the same way after ER! Hopefully things easy up for you soon! Congrats on 5 embryos! 

Mells- Good luck with Lupron tonight! 

Cali- good luck with bcp and starting! I know it seems like forever, but time really does fly by! 

Ali- how are you today? Relaxing in bed :flower:

:kiss: to everyone that I missed! 

AFM: How many people did bed rest after ET?? How long? 

I am a little more nervous then I imagined I would be:wacko: Trying to "protect" my babies :blush: My FS says no bed rest. Just taking it very easy, no lifting more then 10 lbs, no exercise, hot tubs etc.. Well the day of the transfer I spent the entire rest of the night in the hotel room lounging. Yesterday, besides the 4 hour ride I spent, the day in bed knitting. But today I got up made soup, a cake and put some Christmas decorations up. Trying my best not to squat or bend too much... Now I am worried I have done to much today!:wacko: When will the worrying stop!


----------



## girlydreamer

Hold congrats on being pupo. Ever hopeful good luck for tomorrow transfer I used a first response pregnancy test day 7dpt today I used the one doc gave me for test day and it was a bfn I thought I would have got a clear result by now 8dpt5dt. I really think that's it for me bfn I feel like I'm getting my period so gutted.


----------



## girlydreamer

Glad your feeling better August congrats on fert report. Hold I did bed rest two days I did nothing just lay in bed with my kindle. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Girly- it's still wary try not to worry. Too early to call it bfn


----------



## michelle01

Sweet - When you go to advanced to type a new message, at the top next to the smily face, there is a paperclip thingy that you click on and can browse to your picture.

ever - My scan is Tuesday :)

hold - I only did bedrest for one day, and just take it easy after that. Nothing too strenuous! And I wish I was one of the lucky ones with no MS, unfortunately I don't think that will be the case. I have had nausea on and off all day today. And with my son I was really sick from week 6 till 13, so I am ready for it!!

girly - when is your OTD? I hope it is not a bfn for you; hang in there, cause until AF shows, you are not out!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Spoiler


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thats as big as I could get it


----------



## girlydreamer

Michelle my official test date is 22nd of December I know I sound negative but don't want to get my hopes up and then get crushed when I see bfn again. I hope your sickness passes apparently ginger biscuits is good for morning sickness. Sweetness are you getting any morning sickness yet I heard with twins you don't get bad sickness so fingers crossed you don't.


----------



## everhopeful

Girly- still would have been too early to show my pregnancy with my son. Have you got a blood test booked at all? Try wait two more days then test again. If you can wait?? Xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Ever hopeful my hospital doesn't do blood tests just to test with a pregnancy test on otd and phone with answer. Thanks I will wait a couple more days ive been feeling really hot at night and its freezing here did you ever have this with your pregnancy??.


----------



## Sweetness_87

girlydreamer said:


> Michelle my official test date is 22nd of December I know I sound negative but don't want to get my hopes up and then get crushed when I see bfn again. I hope your sickness passes apparently ginger biscuits is good for morning sickness. Sweetness are you getting any morning sickness yet I heard with twins you don't get bad sickness so fingers crossed you don't.

Again stay positive too early!!  and hmmm I have never heard that. I figured my symptoms would be worse. And no just really tired and sides of boobs hurt at night but not during the day. I feel like if I was throwing up that would be a good sign but maybe not


----------



## Mells54

Hold, Congrats on being PUPO

Sweet, Awesome pic!

Ever, good luck with transfer

Girly, hang in there :hugs:

Cali, we should be on similar schedules :happydance:

August, great report!!!!

Michelle, I would love to have morning sickness knowing I would be preggers! Although I know it's not the most pleasant thing to go through.

Sorry for anyone that I missed I have trouble keeping up sometimes :dohh:

AFM, just doing the meds thing....Lupron, BCP, baby aspirin, Z-paks until the 27th when I have my baseline


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls quick question.... How do I know if I got the right place for my pio injection? I'm nervous as I have to give it myself tonight. 

Girly~ I totally get you! You want to be positive yet realistic to know that ivf is not a guarantee for pregnancy. Your test date is coming up quickly :hugs:

Ever~ I think I get a call everyday. Tuesday I'm scheduled for a day 3 transfer, but if the embryos are doing well then we will go in on Thursday. 

My father keeps telling people that I'm pregnant with 5 babies! I'm going to kill him! :rofl:


----------



## Lucie73821

august, there are many videos on youtube on self-injecting the pio. Here's just one I found...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lRmo0D9m7w


Good luck!


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie thank you so much!!! I'm goin I look into it


----------



## michelle01

Sweet - Great pic; I do see 2 now that I can view it better. Looks like the second one is pretty far down on the left, but I do see 2 :) AWESOME!!!

August - I used u-tube for all my injections ;) It was really helpful.

Girly - It is still really early if you have still have 6 more days before you are supposed to test. If you continue to test, and you start to see a line, you will know it is the real thing ;) I would wait another day or so and try again. I completely get the testing anxiety! I had that last cycle, driving myself crazy, so I really get what you are going through. Hang in there :hugs:

Mells - I hear ya; I don't enjoy feel sick, but I am definitely not complaining this time around to have any waves of nausea. I am excited for you to get started ;)


----------



## cali_kt

Girly- Crossing my fingers for you. Hang in there!

Hold- I'm nervous on what to do after ET. I want to bed rest for a week!:haha: It sounds like you are doing the right thing and I don't think you have done too much!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Michelle and Lucie ~ Thank you so much for referring me to youtube. I think I've watched 100 PIO injection videos over the past day :rofl:

Cali~ Good luck with your ET. I know exactly what you mean with the bed rest. if it were up to me I wouldn't get out of bed until the pregnancy test! LOL My FS recommends 2 days but I'm taking 3 =)

As for me ~ I came home now from church, got changed, went into my grandmothers room and did my injection all on my own. I don't think it even took 2 minutes from preparing the injection to giving it. And I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## MoBaby

You are brave August! You will probably be a little sore tomorrow but it wears off.. I have 35 more shots to go!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie- How are you doing? Have you gotten an update on your embies? I'm so anxious about the call from the nurse tomorrow. We're hoping for a 5dt, but either way, I'm ready to transfer and be PUPO! It's weird to think that our babies are growing in a lab right now.


----------



## everhopeful

Ok, it's official! I'm PUPO!!

I had one blast put back in!! So the dreaded 2ww begins!! Ahh!!

Xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Lotus hope you get a 5dt fingers crossed. Everhopeful congrats on being pupo we only transferred one as well. I took a clear blue digital today at 9dpt5dt an am so shocked it was a bfp I'm so happy and nervous otd is 22nd December already told close family so hoping all goes ok. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## augustluvers

Ever ~ yay!!!! PUPO :happydance: When is your pregnancy test date?

Lotus ~ I feel the same about thinking of my babies growing in a lab. :blush: I think you're only a day ahead of me. 

As for me ~ I'm not sure if I'm supposed to get a call from the center today or not. Tomorrow I know for sure that I'll get a call as to whether I go in for a day 3 transfer for not.


----------



## augustluvers

girlydreamer said:


> Lotus hope you get a 5dt fingers crossed. Everhopeful congrats on being pupo we only transferred one as well. I took a clear blue digital today at 9dpt5dt an am so shocked it was a bfp I'm so happy and nervous otd is 22nd December already told close family so hoping all goes ok. Hope everyone else is doing well.

:yipee: :happydance: CONGRATS girly!!!!!!! I bet you are on :cloud9:


----------



## Em260

Girly - yayyy!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats!!! 

Ever - congrats on being PUPO!! 

Lotus - fx for a 5 day transfer for you!! I had that same thought about having embryos in a lab. It was so strange and amazing at the same time :)

Michelle - sorry about the MS :(. I hope you're feeling better today!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweet - lovely picture, thanks for sharing!

Ever - yay.. you are PUPO!!!

Lucie/Lotus - how are your embies doing?

Hold - how are you feeling.. 3dp5dt any symptoms?

August - the PIO shots aren't too bad, but be careful as you may get lumps or bruising from them. Massage the area afterwards, it helps.

Girly - :yipee: so happy for you!!! A :bfp: yay!

Michelle - bummer about the MS, hopefully it isn't too bad

Chase - any updates from your surrogate?

AFM - I just laid low all weekend, just tried to relax and let the blasts settle in. I don't really feel anything at all. Mild cramping, and a very mild backache. I'm 2dp5dt and yesterday and today are the days that the embryos would implant. Late last night I felt something strange down there, but I have no idea if it had anything to do with implantation. :shrug:

To anyone I missed.. :hug: and I hope you are doing well!


----------



## everhopeful

Girly- massive massive congrats!!! So happy for you! Xx


----------



## Whisper82

Girly - GRATS!! I hope you get some comforting confimation on the 22nd! 

Ever - Yay for being PUPO!!!

Lotus and Lucie - Hope those embies are growing strong!!! I did a three day transfer and it worked out beautifully for me. GL!! 

Hold - How is the TWW going? 

Michelle - I am with you on the MS. It's a bummer, but I'll take it with a smile!!! I threw up again yesterday...there doesn't seem to be any real rhyme or reason as to what foods will get to me and what is fine. Oh well. :)

AFM - I am just getting ready for Christmas and going to some fun Christmas parties. Got all the shopping done, today I am working on sending out Christmas cards. Feeling sick off and on, but that is ok. 3 1/2 weeks till my next u/s!


----------



## michelle01

Girly - :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: I am so beyond happy for you!!!

ever - YAY for being PUPO :)

ali - I have my FX'ed for you ;)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all - not been online much for the last couple of days - so many holiday things going on, so I'm way behind.

Girly - that's great news! I know how thrilled you are.

Michelle - sorry you have MS, but it's a sign that things are moving along, so just try to think of it as a good thing (says the dirtbag who doesn't have to go through it!)

Ali - I know how long the 2WW is - hope you are not being driven too crazy with it.

I talked to my surrogate yesterday - she had a birthday party for her 8yo daughter on Saturday, so she was running around doing that all day and was taking a needed break. Everything is going great - people know that she is doing surrogacy, but hadn't told people that she was preggo yet, but they all noticed she wasn't drinking anything, so the cat's pretty much out of the bag for her.

I know I have to catch up with a lot of other people, but I need to get some work done, so I'll probably post again this afternoon. Hope everyone is going strong and lots of prayers for all of you.


----------



## alicatt

So I just heard from my FS.. he said they were able to freeze another 2, so I have 4 frosties :cold::cold::cold::cold: and 2 :baby::baby:! 

Did anyone have any symptoms on 2dp5dt? I'm feeling a little clammy and nauseous and mild cramps down there. :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hello all - not been online much for the last couple of days - so many holiday things going on, so I'm way behind.
> 
> Girly - that's great news! I know how thrilled you are.
> 
> Michelle - sorry you have MS, but it's a sign that things are moving along, so just try to think of it as a good thing (says the dirtbag who doesn't have to go through it!)
> 
> Ali - I know how long the 2WW is - hope you are not being driven too crazy with it.
> 
> I talked to my surrogate yesterday - she had a birthday party for her 8yo daughter on Saturday, so she was running around doing that all day and was taking a needed break. Everything is going great - people know that she is doing surrogacy, but hadn't told people that she was preggo yet, but they all noticed she wasn't drinking anything, so the cat's pretty much out of the bag for her.
> 
> I know I have to catch up with a lot of other people, but I need to get some work done, so I'll probably post again this afternoon. Hope everyone is going strong and lots of prayers for all of you.

So happy your surrogate is doing well! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Chase; I know it is a good sign. And that is great things are going well with your surrogate ;)

ali - I had cramping about 3dp5dt, and it got worse each day for a couple of days. I think cramping is a great sign! And nausea, I didn't have any of that up until a few days ago; maybe related to the progrestrone too, that causes so many symptoms as well. Are you still planning to start testing Saturday?


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Chase; I know it is a good sign. And that is great things are going well with your surrogate ;)
> 
> ali - I had cramping about 3dp5dt, and it got worse each day for a couple of days. I think cramping is a great sign! And nausea, I didn't have any of that up until a few days ago; maybe related to the progrestrone too, that causes so many symptoms as well. Are you still planning to start testing Saturday?

Yes, I figure I'll be 7dp5dt by then, and will start testing then. I know I may not see a positive until later but I want to know as soon as it happens! When did you get your first positive?


----------



## holdontohope

Girly- YAY Congrats!!!!!! :happydance: 

Michelle- sorry the morning sickness has kicked in! But what a great peace of mind that your bean is growing! 

Sweet- love the u/s picture!! Precious!! 

Mells- Thanks! Good luck for your upcoming baseline! 

Cali- I know there is so much to be nervous about!! I couldn't imagine being on bed rest for a week! My butt already hates me :haha: 

August- Glad the PIO injection went well! 

Mo- 35 more shots to go!! :wacko: hugs to you!! 

Lotus- when do you get another update on your embryos? 

Ever- YAY!! Congrats on being PUPO!! 

Ali- I have been waiting for an update from you!! :) I have felt a few weird things down there, but I am trying not to think to much into them at the moment.. I was told the meds would make me have pregnancy symptoms and that the bloating could get worse, and has! YAY for 4 frosties!!!!! I am going to call in a few for an update on how many I have! 

Whisper- 1 more week until you are 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: That is so exciting! 2ww is going good so far, just getting anxious!

:hug: to anyone that I missed! 

AFM: I am 3dp5dt :yipee: And still feeling very hopeful!! Around what day does implantation take place?


----------



## girlydreamer

Thanks everyone so happy. Alicatt I transferred one 4aa as well I've had cramps since 2dpt5dt and last night I was feeling really hot so think cramps are a good sign. Whisper can't believe that's you finished Xmas shopping looks like ill be shopping up until Xmas day wish I had started early.


----------



## girlydreamer

Hold I have also had bloating I think it's from progesterone the tww sucks I felt worse part of the whole process hang in there.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Girly- See we told ya nothing to worry bout :) CONGRATS!!!

Ali- I had likt two intense pains that lasted about 2 min that i think might have been implantation. I also felt like a warm burning feeling in my uterus at night. Other then that no other symptoms

Mich, Whis- I want MS... Still nothing

Chase- glad everything is going good


----------



## augustluvers

Question: How sore were you 2 days past ER? I'm still a little sore when I walk around. It's not bad, just a small ache.

I'm thinking of going to the craft before I get my ET to get some yard for crocheting or a latch hook kit to keep me entertained while on bed rest. I'm so excited for tomorrow's call to see if I'm getting a 3day or 5day transfer. 

In your opinion, which is better a 3day or 5day? 

PS: my PIO injection site today is hurting like a mother! Thinking of getting a heating pad and getting DH to massage me after the injection tonight. 

I'm so happy with all the :bfp: in this thread! So very happy for everyone in their 2ww, maybe you all get that much desired :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- Thanks!! Ummmmm i think it should be implanting today or the next few...hmmmm not too for sure though. 

Wanna- Hope your doing good

Mo- You real scan is getting closer!

Em- Hope your doing great

I am having one of the attending docs do an ultrasound Sun. I still feel great dont feel preg at all Which sometimes makes me feel nervous as I feel throwing up is a good sign


----------



## Sweetness_87

Aug- I hear good stories on both 3 and 5. They like 5 better but many BFP with both. Also I was SUPER bloated even like 4 days AFTER ET. It was freaking crazy. And PIO shots just get worse :( the more you do the less room you have to hit a spot thats not tender. I was on them FOREVER it felt like. But I never felt the stick it just BURNED


----------



## alicatt

Hold - I just bookmarked this site: https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

It lists what the embryo is doing each day past transfer.. I just keep envisioning it getting all comfy in my uterus!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

ali - I had to take hcg booster injections, so I had to test that out, so I wouuld say I was pretty sure it was a real bfp around 9dp5dt and definitely sure by 10dp5dt. Had I not had the booster, it may have been sooner. I cannot wait to hear about your testing :)

hold - Implantation should begin today and continue the next few days. Take a look at this below.

5-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development

One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Four Implantation continues 
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

Sweet - You can have my ms :haha: If you get no ms during your pregnancy, you will be blessed!!!

August - I think there are lots of success stories with both 3 and 5 day transfers; they try to get them to a 5 day, but there are so many girls on bnb that have gotten pg from a 3dt. Trust your FS, they know what to look for and will make the best decision for you and your embies :)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ali - I had to take hcg booster injections, so I had to test that out, so I wouuld say I was pretty sure it was a real bfp around 9dp5dt and definitely sure by 10dp5dt. Had I not had the booster, it may have been sooner. I cannot wait to hear about your testing :)
> 
> hold - Implantation should begin today and continue the next few days. Take a look at this below.
> 
> 5-Day Transfer
> Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
> 
> One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
> Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
> Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
> Four Implantation continues
> Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
> Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
> Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
> Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
> Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy
> 
> Sweet - You can have my ms :haha: If you get no ms during your pregnancy, you will be blessed!!!
> 
> August - I think there are lots of success stories with both 3 and 5 day transfers; they try to get them to a 5 day, but there are so many girls on bnb that have gotten pg from a 3dt. Trust your FS, they know what to look for and will make the best decision for you and your embies :)

I wonder what the HCG boosters do? My FS has never mentioned that before. :shrug:

This is what my bean should be doing today: *Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus* My little jumping bean(s) attach little ones.. attach!


----------



## michelle01

ali - I had to have a scan before each booster and if my ovaries were not at a certain size I had to take them; so I ended up taking 2 out of 3 this cycle. It is a way to trick your body you are pg. I have not heard of many FS's that do these; at least from the girls here on bnb. And you had GREAT embies, so I am sure this is gonna be your time :) And a great way to start the new year ;)


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ali - I had to have a scan before each booster and if my ovaries were not at a certain size I had to take them; so I ended up taking 2 out of 3 this cycle. It is a way to trick your body you are pg. I have not heard of many FS's that do these; at least from the girls here on bnb. And you had GREAT embies, so I am sure this is gonna be your time :) And a great way to start the new year ;)

Interesting. My ovaries are still quite enlarged I think. I definitely feel bloated! Thanks! I really hope this is it too!


August - the PIO shots don't hurt too badly at the time, but my rear is definitley sore and bruised. I find it most difficult when trying to get out of bed! That is when those areas hurt a lot! I tried crinone though, and that was gross. I would rather have the sore bum! LOL.


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle- great info - thank you!!

Sweet- try not to worry about lack of ms. I didn't get any until I was 10 weeks preg with my son. I had a pretty awful 2 weeks then it was over!!
I was told that it is dependant on your sensitivity to pregnancy hormones.

I have been doing lots of online Christmas shopping and looking at a picture of my blast - trying to envisage it cuddling in!! Got to be hopeful! 

Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

everhopeful said:


> Michelle- great info - thank you!!
> 
> Sweet- try not to worry about lack of ms. I didn't get any until I was 10 weeks preg with my son. I had a pretty awful 2 weeks then it was over!!
> I was told that it is dependant on your sensitivity to pregnancy hormones.
> 
> I have been doing lots of online Christmas shopping and looking at a picture of my blast - trying to envisage it cuddling in!! Got to be hopeful!
> 
> Xx

Thanks!!!! I dont know why I want to so bad but i do lol! And im jealous I still havent done any shopping...eeeek gunna do it wed. 

Also question if I have a retroverted uterus should I have a full bladder when they do my scans?


----------



## everhopeful

Yes to mostly full bladder and I was exactly the same about the ms! I do badly wanted to 'feel pregnant' trust your body though!! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

I just got the call from the Dr! I was so worried because the nurse called and said "Dr wants to talk to you." I was freaking out thinking he was going to say they didn't grow and he said all 3 are doing well!!! He said they are all the same right now so we are taking them to day 5 to choose the best one!!!! Yay! I'm so happy they are doing well. I have a little more hope now that we'll get two :cold: :cold: :dance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Girly!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Ever- Yay for being PUPO! I hope the tww doesn't drive you too crazy. At least it isn't really two weeks from today. :hugs:

Ali- 4 :cold: is amazing! Congrats! :happydance: 

Chase- I'm glad everything is going well. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm so excited and distracted right now! :dance:


----------



## michelle01

Great news Lotus :)


----------



## alicatt

Ever - yay on being PUPO Did you do a 3dt or a 5dt? I think I lost track somewhere? My brain is a little addled.

Lotus - great news that they are all doing well :happydance: So you'll do a 5dt on Wednesday? WOOHOO.. then you'll be PUPO too! 

So many of us will be PUPO.. Hold 3dp5dt, Me 2dp5DT, Ever (0dp5dt I think), Lotus (on Wednesday), Lucie (on Wednesday), am I missing anyone?

Whew! That is a lot of PUPO at the same time!! Here is hoping for lots of BFP's in 7-14 days!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali- very easy to lose track. Yes just had a 5 day transfer today!! 
Lots of PUPO ladies and soon to be PUPOs
Bring on all the BFP's!!

Xx


----------



## holdontohope

I just got a call from the embryologist! 

I have 10 :cold:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:

I can't believe it!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ever, congrats on being PUPO!!! :flower:

@Girly, Congrats on your BFP!!! That is wonderful news hun!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance:

@Sweet, your scan picture is so amazing!! Thanks for sharing!!!:flower:

@Lotus, fingers crossed that your 3 embryos coninue to grow healthy and strong so that you can transfer one and have 2 frozen!! Good luck!! :dust::dust:

Fingers crossed and tons of good luck to you girls in the 2WW!!! I hope we get tons more BFP's coming up!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> I just got a call from the embryologist!
> 
> I have 10 :cold:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> I can't believe it!

Congrats that is awesome news hun!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Hold - that is amazing!! Fantastic!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus- that's amazing news!! Fantastic!! So you will have your transfer on Wednesday?

Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

WOOO HOOO!!! DH applied to a job that is a promotion and is higher paying and he got called for an interview today!!! I am so excited, it would be such a blessing if he got this promotion. Please keep your fingers crossed for him and wish him luck!!! His interview is scheduled for Thursday and will be done over the phone!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

Ali and Michelle thanks for the info!! It is amazing to see it all laid out like that! :)

Ever and Wanna- thank you!!! I am over the moon:cloud9:

Wanna- congrats on your DH job!! That is wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Hold! That's amazing! 

Yes, my transfer will be on Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna that's great! Hope the interview goes well on Thursday! X


----------



## holdontohope

LotusBlossom said:


> I just got the call from the Dr! I was so worried because the nurse called and said "Dr wants to talk to you." I was freaking out thinking he was going to say they didn't grow and he said all 3 are doing well!!! He said they are all the same right now so we are taking them to day 5 to choose the best one!!!! Yay! I'm so happy they are doing well. I have a little more hope now that we'll get two :cold: :cold: :dance:

YAY!! That is wonderful news! Fingers crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

ever! YAY for being pupo :)
Girly: Congrats!! Thats exciting! so happy for you!
ali: thats great you have frosties!
Hold: holy crap thats a bunch of babies!! hope you are prepared to have your hands full lol :)
lotus: Im glad all are doing well! fx for you!
wanna: hope your dh gets this job!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wanna- fingers crossed that your husband's interview goes well on Thurs! That would be awesome, especially for a growing family!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats on your BFP girly!

Ever- Woo Hoo....Your're PUPO! 

Hold- 10 Frosties is amazing!

Ali- Hooray for your 4 frosties!

Chase- Glad all is going well

:wave: Hi to anyone I've missed. Hope you are all well. 

Well I was anxiously checking my phone all day waiting for the call from the Dr. At 4:40 when I hadn't heard anything (they close at 5) I called. I was told I have an arrival time Wednesday of 11:45am (they usually have you arrive 15-30 mins before your actual procedure time). When I asked about how our 21 embies were doing, they said they really don't give updates. :( They told me that the embryologist doesn't like to check on them daily. I guess I can understand that, but I was really hoping to hear how they are doing. 

When I told Dh I was a bit disappointed, be told me that while I was still groggy from ER, he heard the Dr. and nurses scheduling other ETs. He said that they scheduled them according to how many embryos you had, the fewer, the earlier. So I guess it's good news that we're later in the morning? 

I am just so astonished how differently this cycle is going. Last cycle on day 3 we had 9 embryos. We transferred 3, and the other 6 weren't suitable for freezing. I can't believe we ended up with 21 this time! I'm starting to believe we may actually end up with some to freeze!!!!

Is it Wednesday yet? :)


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> Ever - yay on being PUPO Did you do a 3dt or a 5dt? I think I lost track somewhere? My brain is a little addled.
> 
> Lotus - great news that they are all doing well :happydance: So you'll do a 5dt on Wednesday? WOOHOO.. then you'll be PUPO too!
> 
> So many of us will be PUPO.. Hold 3dp5dt, Me 2dp5DT, Ever (0dp5dt I think), Lotus (on Wednesday), Lucie (on Wednesday), am I missing anyone?
> 
> Whew! That is a lot of PUPO at the same time!! Here is hoping for lots of BFP's in 7-14 days!!!

Me!!!! I'll be odp5dt on Thursday :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Wanna- Fingers crossed your husband's interview goes well!


----------



## augustluvers

Wanna ~ ill be keeping your husband in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ever - yay on being PUPO Did you do a 3dt or a 5dt? I think I lost track somewhere? My brain is a little addled.
> 
> Lotus - great news that they are all doing well :happydance: So you'll do a 5dt on Wednesday? WOOHOO.. then you'll be PUPO too!
> 
> So many of us will be PUPO.. Hold 3dp5dt, Me 2dp5DT, Ever (0dp5dt I think), Lotus (on Wednesday), Lucie (on Wednesday), am I missing anyone?
> 
> Whew! That is a lot of PUPO at the same time!! Here is hoping for lots of BFP's in 7-14 days!!!
> 
> Me!!!! I'll be odp5dt on Thursday :)Click to expand...

AWESOME! OMG this is going to be a wild couple of weeks!

*Hold*: 3dp5dt
*Ali*: 2dp5dt
*Ever*: ET was today!!!
*Lotus*: ET Wednesday, not long now!
*Lucie*: ET Wednesday, here before you know it!!
*August*: ET Thursday, how exciting!!

Are there others that are in the 2WW that I missed?
Or has everyone else had their BFP?


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ever - yay on being PUPO Did you do a 3dt or a 5dt? I think I lost track somewhere? My brain is a little addled.
> 
> Lotus - great news that they are all doing well :happydance: So you'll do a 5dt on Wednesday? WOOHOO.. then you'll be PUPO too!
> 
> So many of us will be PUPO.. Hold 3dp5dt, Me 2dp5DT, Ever (0dp5dt I think), Lotus (on Wednesday), Lucie (on Wednesday), am I missing anyone?
> 
> Whew! That is a lot of PUPO at the same time!! Here is hoping for lots of BFP's in 7-14 days!!!
> 
> Me!!!! I'll be odp5dt on Thursday :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWESOME! OMG this is going to be a wild couple of weeks!
> 
> *Hold*: 3dp5dt
> *Ali*: 2dp5dt
> *Ever*: ET was today!!!
> *Lotus*: ET Wednesday, not long now!
> *Lucie*: ET Wednesday, here before you know it!!
> *August*: ET Thursday, how exciting!!
> 
> Are there others that are in the 2WW that I missed?
> Or has everyone else had their BFP?Click to expand...

So exciting!


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ever - yay on being PUPO Did you do a 3dt or a 5dt? I think I lost track somewhere? My brain is a little addled.
> 
> Lotus - great news that they are all doing well :happydance: So you'll do a 5dt on Wednesday? WOOHOO.. then you'll be PUPO too!
> 
> So many of us will be PUPO.. Hold 3dp5dt, Me 2dp5DT, Ever (0dp5dt I think), Lotus (on Wednesday), Lucie (on Wednesday), am I missing anyone?
> 
> Whew! That is a lot of PUPO at the same time!! Here is hoping for lots of BFP's in 7-14 days!!!
> 
> Me!!!! I'll be odp5dt on Thursday :)Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME! OMG this is going to be a wild couple of weeks!
> 
> *Hold*: 3dp5dt
> *Ali*: 2dp5dt
> *Ever*: ET was today!!!
> *Lotus*: ET Wednesday, not long now!
> *Lucie*: ET Wednesday, here before you know it!!
> *August*: ET Thursday, how exciting!!
> 
> Are there others that are in the 2WW that I missed?
> Or has everyone else had their BFP?Click to expand...

Oh wow!!! It looks like we are in for an exciting next couple of weeks filled with lots of BFP's!! Good luck ladies!!!! :dust::dust::dust:



Thanks for all of the good luck wishes with my DH's job interview girls!!! :flower: You girls are the sweetest!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Ever- Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Girly- Congrats!!! :dance: :wohoo:

Chase- Glad your surro is doing well!

Lotus- Glad you get to do a 5dt!! 

Hold- Amazing! :dance: Glad you have that many frosties!!

AFM- BCP today and Lupron start on Christmas. Follistim starts on Jan 1. ER Jan 14th (give or take). Very excited to get going!


----------



## Em260

Looks like it's going to be an exciting couple of weeks with 6 people in the TWW!! :happydance:

Ali - yay congrats on the :cold:!!

Hold - wow 10 :cold: is amazing!!

Lotus - yay for a 5 day transfer! Good luck on Wednesday!!

Lucie - good luck on Wednesday!!

August - good luck on Thursday!! 

Wanna - I hope your DH gets the promotion! Fx!!

Cali - yay for getting started!!

Michelle - good luck at your scan today!!


----------



## augustluvers

I'm looking forward to this tww with so many of us. I think I'm the last one to know is this round. 

I'm sitting here waiting for an update from the center to see if I go in today or on Thursday.


----------



## girlydreamer

Hey ladies hope everyone is well is anyone planning on testing early I'm the tww??. My otd is on Saturday so hope still shows positive as dh as told all his family already so mad at him right now talk about pressure that everything goes ok. How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## augustluvers

cali_kt said:


> Ever- Congrats on being PUPO!!!
> 
> Girly- Congrats!!! :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> Chase- Glad your surro is doing well!
> 
> Lotus- Glad you get to do a 5dt!!
> 
> Hold- Amazing! :dance: Glad you have that many frosties!!
> 
> AFM- BCP today and Lupron start on Christmas. Follistim starts on Jan 1. ER Jan 14th (give or take). Very excited to get going!

Cali ~ yay for starting! It's looks like your on the short protocol. I did bcp for three weeks, one of the weeks with lupron. The lupron shot is nothing, I didn't get any soreness or pumps with it. I only bruised twice because I hit a vein both times but I learned pretty quickly to poke around my veins lol very excited for you!


----------



## augustluvers

girlydreamer said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is well is anyone planning on testing early I'm the tww??. My otd is on Saturday so hope still shows positive as dh as told all his family already so mad at him right now talk about pressure that everything goes ok. How is everyone else feeling today?

My bloodwork date is dec 29 but my fs said I could start testing at home after Christmas. If you are still testing positive then I think you are in the clear.

I always wanted to wait until 12 weeks to announce but since my parents know when I get the bloodwork, there is no hiding it from them now. And once my dad knows.... Everyone knows


----------



## girlydreamer

Good luck with injections cali you'll be in tww in no time. August are you going to test before the 29th I couldn't help myself. It's good you get a blood test from your doctor I don't get that I don't think. I can't wait to see all the bfps on this thread.


----------



## augustluvers

Just got the call to come in for a day 3 transfer... I was taking a shower when they call and as soon as I hung up I started crying. Crying because of how happy and excited I am, and then crying because I'm so scared that something is wrong with the embies, or that a 3day won't work... But I'm happy and nervous. I have to be there at 11am which is in 2.5 hours.


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> girlydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hope everyone is well is anyone planning on testing early I'm the tww??. My otd is on Saturday so hope still shows positive as dh as told all his family already so mad at him right now talk about pressure that everything goes ok. How is everyone else feeling today?
> 
> My bloodwork date is dec 29 but my fs said I could start testing at home after Christmas. If you are still testing positive then I think you are in the clear.
> 
> I always wanted to wait until 12 weeks to announce but since my parents know when I get the bloodwork, there is no hiding it from them now. And once my dad knows.... Everyone knowsClick to expand...

My FS makes me wait until 18dpo for the beta, and they don't want me to test before that. :wacko: I'm like you have lost your mind if you think I'm waiting! So my OTD is Dec 28th. I tested this morning but I'm only 3dp5dt so of course it was BFN. I feel like AF is coming, with gas and heartburn and nausea and funky twinges and cramps.


----------



## everhopeful

August - best of luck with ET!! Best place for embies to be! Back with you!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- all sounds pretty excellent! Cramps are good!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Just got a call and found out I have 4 frosties!! So happy.. We couldn't afford the whole process again so it's a lovely security blanket!


----------



## augustluvers

Ever ~ congrats on the frosties... I know you must be thrilled, like you said, it's security for a second cycle (that I hope you won't need)

As for me ~ I dreamed last night that I would be going in on a day 3 transfer, so I shouldn't have been too surprised by the cal this morning. Drinking all this water is being a pain right now LOL


----------



## everhopeful

August - let us know how you get on! Hope they see you quickly and that you don't get too uncomfortable with a full bladder!! Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Ever ~ the paperwork says to have a full bladder at least an hour before the appointment! Oh dear lord :rofl: Here's to hoping i don't pee on anyone LOL


----------



## ChaseThisLite

August, nothing wrong with a 3 day transfer - good luck!


----------



## michelle01

GOOD LUCK today August! And with a 3 day transfer there are plenty of success stories and I bet you will be one to add to it ;) 

ali - Cramping is a great sign ;) Hang in there; way too early to test!

wanna - Hope all goes well with your DH's interview!!!

hold - That is AMAZING; so many frosties :)

ever - YIPEE, so glad you have some frosties, but I bet you won't need them for awhile ;)

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## augustluvers

Oh lord it's only 10:15 and I have a full bladder! I'm so afraid of peeing the doctor lmbo


----------



## holdontohope

Lotus- Thanks!! Good luck for your transfer in the morning!! 

Mo- :haha: yea I didn't not expect to have 10 frozen babies!! 

Lucie- my FS was the same way.. I didn't get an update all week on my embryos! It was such an anxious feeling! But they really don't like to disturb them and it is for the best. Hang in there! Good luck for your transfer in the morning! 

Cali- yay for starting bcp today!!! 

Em- thank you!! how are you doing? 

August- Good luck with your transfer today!!!! YAY for getting your babies back :hugs: 

Girly- I will not be testing before my blood test. I am to afraid too!! 

Ali- all your symptoms sound so promising!!! :hug: 

Ever- yay for 4 :cold:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Michelle- thank you!! I am still shocked every time I think about it! 

AFM: I am 4dp5dt!!! I can't believe how fast time is going!! I feel like I am not having any symptoms that I can't pin on the endometrium suppositories and estrogen :shrug: Making me a little nervous and worried


----------



## everhopeful

Hold - I really wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms! For most people a missed period is the first sign!
When is your blood test?
Xx


----------



## Em260

August - I agree with everyone else, there are tons of success stories on this forum and others from 3 day transfers. Fx for you!!


----------



## Em260

Hold - I'm doing well, thanks for asking! I have my pre-op appointments this week, an ultrasound on Thursday and blood work on Friday. Three weeks to go until surgery :)

I know it's hard but don't worry about the lack of symptoms. It seems like a lot of women don't have any and still get a BFP.


----------



## Em260

Ever - congrats on the 4 :cold:!!!! That is great news :happydance:


----------



## girlydreamer

August good luck with your transfer let us know how you get on. Alicatt don't worry i had a five day transfer at tested 7dpt bfn and 9dpt bfp and I've had cramps since transfer so all sounds good. Ever congrats on the frosties hopefully you won't need to use just yet.


----------



## girlydreamer

Hold wow 10 frosties I'm jealous good luck.


----------



## alicatt

girlydreamer said:


> August good luck with your transfer let us know how you get on. Alicatt don't worry i had a five day transfer at tested 7dpt bfn and 9dpt bfp and I've had cramps since transfer so all sounds good. Ever congrats on the frosties hopefully you won't need to use just yet.

Thanks! I know that it is super early. I just wanted to make sure the trigger was out, and I'm a POAS addict! LOL.

August.. how did your transfer go? I felt the same way about mine.. like I was about to burst!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hold - I really wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms! For most people a missed period is the first sign!
> When is your blood test?
> Xx

Ever - congrats on your 4 frosties :) 

Hold - my symptoms are very mild, and seem to come in waves? :shrug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Will do personals a bit later but have a question

I have a dog that's about 13 pounds and he jumped on my belly right were the little ones are. I'm afraid he might have hurt them or messed something up. Should I be worried?


----------



## wannabeprego

@August, Good luck with your 3DT today!!! I have seen tons of success stories with 3 DT so there is no reason why it won't be a success for you too hun!!! Fingers crossed and lots of good luck being sent your way!!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Ever, That is awesome news that you have 4 frosties!!! :happydance::happydance:

@Ali, it is early still so you have time to get your BFP!!! Good luck!! I hope that when you retest in a few days that you get a nice dark BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Sweetness, I think you will be alright as long as you aren't having bad cramping now or any bleeding after the dog jumped on you. Do you feel alright? I think our bodies are tuffer than we think. Also 13 pounds isn't that big.My dog did something similar the other day and she is 20 pounds. :dohh: i would suggest you call the DR to be sure, but as long as you feel okay after I bet you are just fine. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Hold, Please don't worry about not having any symptoms!!! :hugs: I know a couple of the girls on the thread didn't have any symptoms and they got their BFP's!! Good luck hun!!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:The main symptom I had was cramping which starting immediatly following my ET and has continued almost up until now. I had bloating and breast tenderness too. Changes in appetite also.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- maybe just slight pains in my left lower belly that comes and goes but I think it's in my head ....


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- maybe just slight pains in my left lower belly that comes and goes but I think it's in my head ....

I have the same sized dogs, and mine jumped on my tummy last night too. I was like.. NOOOOOO.. but it was too late. Hopefully it isn't bad! Let me know if you end up calling your Dr. I'd like to know if it is an issue.


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, Not much going on today. The weather here is gorgeous, it is sunny and almost 60 degrees. I have opened up the window to let some fresh air in and the heat is shut off today. I am unthawing lean ground turkey for dinner tonight because I am making turkey tacos for dinner. :thumbup: It tastes better than beef does in tacos and is better for you. I would highly recommend it if you haven't ever tried it before. :winkwink:

The scale keeps going down and I keep loosing weight. I had gained 5 pounds from my fertility medications I was on, and I lost that and now I have lost even more weight, so I have lost a total of 8 pounds so far. The scale just keeps going down. I am over weight so it isn't a bad thing, but i am not trying to loose weight on purpose or anything though. I think some of the weight is maybe from bloating of my ovaries from the IVF meds and them getting back down to normal size, but I also wonder if because I am pregnant than maybe my metabolism has increased also. :shrug:

I still need to wrap gifts for my family's Christmas gathering this weekend. DH & me are driving 5 and a half hours Friday morning to my sister's house because she is hosting the family Christmas get together this year. They just redid a house that they bought and are rebuiling, and finished construction on it over this last summer so I am excited to see how it came out. Their house overlooks the water so it has beautiful views, and from what I have seen from pictures it looks very pretty!! 

Last year we hosted Christmas at our house since we had just bought it and everyone wanted to come and visit to see our new place since we haveonly lived in this stae for alittle over 2 years now. That was fun last year, but I am glad that my sister is doing it this year, being pregnant I don't think I have the energy to host a big party like that right now anyways. I have a big family, my mom had 6 kids including me and we are all married, and i have a total of 9 niecesand nephews so it is total pandimonium at holiday time. LOL.

For Christmas dinner this year DH & me are going to go out to eat. I found a well priced buffet so we might go there for dinner that day, neither one of us feels like cooking on Christmas day since we will be home and it will just be the two of us. 

I have been looking at stuff to do for NEw Years eve and there is tons of stuff to do around where I live. Alot of stuff is over priced and kind of expensive though. I haven't made up my mind yet about new years yet though. I think some place were we could have dinner and music might be nice. I have to makeup my mind soon though since time is running out and alot of stuff is sold out already. :dohh:


9 more days until my ultrasound!!!! :happydance: 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10712;112/st/20121227/e/1st+ultrasound+at+7+weeks/k/bfb2/event.png


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!

I'm home now from my ET... I had two embryo's to transfer. 

According to my fertility center... the grades run from 5-1 ... 5 being the best and one being the poorest with many fragmentations. 

I had one perfect embryo at 5 with no fragmentations and a second at 3 with few fragments, doctor's didn't seem to think it was an issue. No frosties for me, as the other three embryo's were too fragmented. 

I'm searching everything online and it seems that the rating should be the other way. However, I have the pictures of the two embryos and it's clearly one beautifully embryo all cells are even with no fragmentations. So I don't know what to think. All I know is right now I'm pupo with two embryo's


----------



## LotusBlossom

:wohoo: Yay, August! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> :wohoo: Yay, August! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Thank you Lotus! :hugs: You and Lucie will be next :yipee:

I'm currently sitting on my couch, iPad on hand as well as Netflix lol The doctor said no carrying anything over 5pounds, so my husband won't let me carry my purse :rofl:


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm home now from my ET... I had two embryo's to transfer.
> 
> According to my fertility center... the grades run from 5-1 ... 5 being the best and one being the poorest with many fragmentations.
> 
> I had one perfect embryo at 5 with no fragmentations and a second at 3 with few fragments, doctor's didn't seem to think it was an issue. No frosties for me, as the other three embryo's were too fragmented.
> 
> I'm searching everything online and it seems that the rating should be the other way. However, I have the pictures of the two embryos and it's clearly one beautifully embryo all cells are even with no fragmentations. So I don't know what to think. All I know is right now I'm pupo with two embryo's

It is funny how FS's rate them! My FS rated mine on day 3 as the number of cells and the % fragmentation. He didn't tell me what mine were this last cycle other than there were 7 perfect ones. When we were going over last cycle and why it failed, he showed me pictures and showed me their grading and they grade it by the number of cells. By day 3 they should be 7-8 cell, and 0-10% fragmentation is what they want to see. All I remember thinking is that it looked like a flower. All the cells around the outside looked like petals, and then one smack dab in the center. The clearer the cell walls, the less the fragmentation. Sounds like you had some perfect little day 3 embryos to transfer! :yipee: :happydance:


Congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm home now from my ET... I had two embryo's to transfer.
> 
> According to my fertility center... the grades run from 5-1 ... 5 being the best and one being the poorest with many fragmentations.
> 
> I had one perfect embryo at 5 with no fragmentations and a second at 3 with few fragments, doctor's didn't seem to think it was an issue. No frosties for me, as the other three embryo's were too fragmented.
> 
> I'm searching everything online and it seems that the rating should be the other way. However, I have the pictures of the two embryos and it's clearly one beautifully embryo all cells are even with no fragmentations. So I don't know what to think. All I know is right now I'm pupo with two embryo's
> 
> It is funny how FS's rate them! My FS rated mine on day 3 as the number of cells and the % fragmentation. He didn't tell me what mine were this last cycle other than there were 7 perfect ones. When we were going over last cycle and why it failed, he showed me pictures and showed me their grading and they grade it by the number of cells. By day 3 they should be 7-8 cell, and 0-10% fragmentation is what they want to see. All I remember thinking is that it looked like a flower. All the cells around the outside looked like petals, and then one smack dab in the center. The clearer the cell walls, the less the fragmentation. Sounds like you had some perfect little day 3 embryos to transfer! :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO!!!Click to expand...

Ali ~ You described my one embryo to the T ~~ It looks like a flower. Thank you I'm just so happy that we at least had 2 to transfer.


----------



## michelle01

YAY August :)

I had scan; you can see the pic in my journal ;) Just relived that the first scan is done and next one is 12/26!!!


----------



## augustluvers

michelle01 said:


> YAY August :)
> 
> I had scan; you can see the pic in my journal ;) Just relived that the first scan is done and next one is 12/26!!!

Beautiful scan.. you and dh must be on :cloud9: Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sweetness_87 said:


> Will do personals a bit later but have a question
> 
> I have a dog that's about 13 pounds and he jumped on my belly right were the little ones are. I'm afraid he might have hurt them or messed something up. Should I be worried?




alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- maybe just slight pains in my left lower belly that comes and goes but I think it's in my head ....
> 
> I have the same sized dogs, and mine jumped on my tummy last night too. I was like.. NOOOOOO.. but it was too late. Hopefully it isn't bad! Let me know if you end up calling your Dr. I'd like to know if it is an issue.Click to expand...

I talked to my girlfriend who is 25 weeks and she said dont worry she has dogs that have done tht too and she i a nanny and he said she had gotten pleZnty of knees in her belly


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle - beautiful scan!! How fantastic! Why no travelling? Xx


----------



## everhopeful

:happydance: August - how exciting!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## everhopeful

I'm a little bored as you might gather! I don't much like the 2ww!! but I just did the Chinese gender prediction and if this works and little embie sticks then they think it's a girl!

I checked this out with my son and it was right but I guess the odds of it bring correct are 50/50!!

Bit of fun for any of you that might be looking to do something??

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Sweetness_87

August- yay that's exiting!!! PUPO!

Mich- I love the pic!!! So exciting!!! I can't wait til your next scan 

Lotus- your ET is coming up!! 

Wanna- mmmm turkey tacos sound good but don't think DH would dig it ... Maybe I can sneak it in sometime :)

Ali- I opted out not to call the doc I think I'm overreacting . And I am getting another scan sun at work. :)

Hope everyone else is doing great!!!


----------



## Whisper82

August - We had a three day transfer and we have twins! My RE said that the human body is the best incubator! 

Michelle - Awesome scan! Such a relief to see what you were hoping for! 12/26 is not very far away! How exciting!!

Sweetness - I read in the pregnancy handbook my OB gave me that the babies are pretty well cushioned from all but the most jaring impacts i.e. car accidents etc. So I think you will be fine. That being said, you probably don't want to spend an hour doing jumping jacks and that kind of thing. ;) 

Don't have much time as I am at work, but GL to everyone in their TWW and everyone I missed! Talk to you all soon!!!


----------



## michelle01

everhopeful said:


> Michelle - beautiful scan!! How fantastic! Why no travelling? Xx

It has to do with if something happened, then the doctor (FS) wants to be the one treating you, not some other doctor who doesn't know your history. In any case, it is only for 4 1/2 days and if something happened (hoping that isn't the case), then they can call my FS.


----------



## augustluvers

Whisper ~ Thank you so much for your words, i really helps to see other who are pregnant from a 3day transfer.

Quick Question: I have to start Estrace today. I have to take 3 pills once a day. Did you ladies take all 3 at once or spread out over the day?


----------



## Sweetness_87

August- I take two a day one in morning one at night. I would spread them out add one at lunch


----------



## augustluvers

Sweetness ~ Thank you! I think I'll spread them out. I do the same with the Prometrium 3 times a day.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahh! I am getting so anxious. The nurse still hasn't called (since yesterday when Dr told me we'll do the transfer Wed.) to tell me what time the transfer will be. It's 2:30 pm, so I'm waiting another 30 min and then I'll call. I know she probably hasn't forgotten about me, but why wait so long to schedule it? Ugh...


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Ahh! I am getting so anxious. The nurse still hasn't called (since yesterday when Dr told me we'll do the transfer Wed.) to tell me what time the transfer will be. It's 2:30 pm, so I'm waiting another 30 min and then I'll call. I know she probably hasn't forgotten about me, but why wait so long to schedule it? Ugh...

Wait.. it's Tuesday, you need to know! LOL! Did you find out?


----------



## augustluvers

Lotus I just realized you are in Hawaii ... Hopefully they call you soon,


----------



## LotusBlossom

augustluvers said:


> Lotus I just realized you are in Hawaii ... Hopefully they call you soon,

Haha! Yes, different time zone. I called and they said they will call me back after 5 pm. Seriously? Way to tell me at the last minute... :dohh: My husband has a lot going on with work so it would be helpful to know if it will be in the morning or later. Oh well. It happens tomorrow and it will be GLORIOUS! :dance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

The nurse finally called at almost 5:30 pm. My transfer is at 10:30 am tomorrow!!!! Yay!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie, Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - trying to figure out the time zone thing to say good luck! Think it's for tomorrow? Good luck! X


----------



## MoBaby

Gl today lotus!!!

Official scan for me at 130 today! I'm nervous!


----------



## Em260

Lotus - good luck today!! I hope the transfer does smoothly! 

Mo - good luck at your scan today!!


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - GOOD LUCK today with your ET :)

Mo - So excited to see a pic of your little one ;) Good luck!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Mo ~ Hope your scan went well :hugs: Let us know how you made out :yipee:

Lucie ~ Good luck with you ET today :hugs:

Lotus ~ Good luck with your ET today :hugs:

Michelle & Sweetness & Wanna ~ How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## girlydreamer

Hey ladies quick question I've now taken 3 pregnancy test all bfp but am getting really scared my period is coming or ill go for first scan and there's nothing there did anyone else feel like this or am I just overreacting. Lotus good luck today. Mo can't wait to hear how your scan went was this your first scan? Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## augustluvers

girlydreamer said:


> Hey ladies quick question I've now taken 3 pregnancy test all bfp but am getting really scared my period is coming or ill go for first scan and there's nothing there did anyone else feel like this or am I just overreacting. Lotus good luck today. Mo can't wait to hear how your scan went was this your first scan? Hope everyone else is doing well.

Girly ~ take it easy sweetie :hugs: You are pregnant, the test are showing up pregnant. Just relax and take it one day at a time. I know that's easier said then done and I would probably be reacting that same way as you if I were in your position. My fear right now is not seeing a positive test at all. :blush: I got take some positive vitamins :rofl: Anyway, if you're having cramps just know that cramps are very common in early pregnancy, and not necessarily a sign of your period coming. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

girly - I think this is a totally normal reaction. You just can't believe it has finally happened. I know Sweet was convinced it wasn't going to stick and kept testing until she saw the heartbeat. So I don't think you have anything to worry about. Just keep testing with your HPTs and have faith it will stick!

Hold - 5dp5dt! How are you feeling?

Me - 4dp5dt - I had a bad night, thought my lower back was broken and the cramps I had were tinged with nausea. Not sure if this is progesterone or not? I think this is worse than last time. Tested this morning still BFN (as expected).

Ever - 2dp5dt! How are you doing?

August - 1dp3dt! Yay! Feeling OK?

Lotus/Lucie - ET TODAY!!! :yipee:

Michelle - beautiful scan! YAY!

Mo - can't wait to see your scan!!

Whisper/Sweet and all the other pregnant ladies, how are you feeling?


----------



## augustluvers

I'm feeling ok. I'm experiencing some cramps on and off and of course I'm super sore where my PIO injections have been given. Other then that I'm great. I took of from work and I'm just laying around the house, only getting up for the bathroom and food. I decided to test out my trigger shot (5000iu of Pregnyl) and today I'm 6dptrigger and the line is super faint. I think another day or two and it will be completely out my system.


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus and lucie - good luck today with ET! Sorry hot time zones wrong!!

Mo- hope scan went well!!

Girly - completely normal! The cramps are your uterus making room for bubs! Try to relax and enjoy it! Although easier said than done!!

Ali- sound like great great signs!! I think you are well on your way to your BFP!!

AFM - I am now 2dp5dt. Not feeling anything at all but hoping that little one is snuggling in!! Wish I would feel some cramps or something but trying not to think about it too much!
Hope everyone else is good and all the pregnant ladies, michelle, sweet, whisper are all doing ok!!!
It's a pretty dark gloomy day today so think I'll do some Christmas wrapping with Noah! Not a day to venture out.
Xx

Hold - hope you are well!


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> I'm feeling ok. I'm experiencing some cramps on and off and of course I'm super sore where my PIO injections have been given. Other then that I'm great. I took of from work and I'm just laying around the house, only getting up for the bathroom and food. I decided to test out my trigger shot (5000iu of Pregnyl) and today I'm 6dptrigger and the line is super faint. I think another day or two and it will be completely out my system.

Sounds like a good plan! I tested this morning.. not even a hint of a line (4dp5dt and 12dp trigger). I think triggers usually take 7-10 days to get out of your system. I have been testing with IC (internet cheapies), and they are not always accurate. I need to go out and get some proper tests tonight after work. I'll probably head over to Walmart and get some FRERs and some CBEs. They tend to have the cheapest tests. 

I wish I could just go back to bed, I just feel off. Like I need to sleep all day, and really bloated, the cramping is not as bad as last night. OMG last night I thought my back was broken! I was in so much pain.


----------



## michelle01

ali - Sorry you are/were having so much pain! Hopefully it lets up and you have a better night tonight ;)

Lucie - GOOD LUCK today!!!!

ever - I need my presents wrapped :haha: I hate wrapping!!!

Girly - You ARE PREGNANT!! The cramping is normal, so take it easy and enjoy it ;)

August - I am doing good; just a bit tired, having some heartburn here and there, but the MS I had a few days ago is gone and hopefully stays gone ;) How are you?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- hope your scan goes great

Girly-! Just sit back and relax its a BFP. 

Ever- I always wanted to feel something but never have. 

Ali- way to early to get a BFP soooo don't freak

Lotus- good luck today!

August- yay on testing out trigger!!

Lucie- good luck today too

AFM- still no symptoms. Feeling good but just a little tired


----------



## augustluvers

Michelle ~ I spent about an hour wrapping gifts yesterday. my RE told me that I didn't need bed rest, that all I needed was to treat my body like I was already pregnant, so hence the gift wrapping LOL

Ali ~ Oh no, I'm so sorry you're having back pain. I can't sleep to much either due to the soreness from the PIO shots. I get about 10 minutes in here and there.


----------



## Whisper82

Lotus - Glad they finally told you your ET time!!! GL today!

Lucie - GL on your ET today!!! 

Mo - YAY for u/s today!!! I hope your stress is decreasing and you are able to relax a little after seeing your little one today. :hugs:

Girly - Sounds like you are feeling just like the rest of us! :hugs: There is a lot of fear and doubt involved with this process. Even after being pregnant for a while and seeing the babies a few times there are still times when I'm like, "Is this really happening?" Just remember that fear and faith cannot exist together at the same time. Easier said than done, but it is looking pretty clear that you have a BFP!!! I figure that even if the worst were to happen, at least I am going to enjoy the good news I have now! Feel better hun...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ali - FX these are signs of a BFP!!! Sounds very possible to me!

Ever - Way to go getting your wrapping started! I don't even have all the gifts to wrap yet....:blush:

Other PUPO ladies - Hope you are all doing well and that you get your holiday miracles!! 

AFM - I am still having some MS off and on. I am pleasantly surprised that it has not been worse. A few days ago I started having a new symptom. Crazy allergies!!! My allergies have been going totally nuts! At first I thought it might be a cold, but it has never gone beyond runny nose and tons of sneezing. I read that with the extra hormones, some preggo ladies can react to allergies worse because of immune system changes and changes in mucus membranes. So weird. Just trying to have tissues constantly at hand. :)


----------



## MoBaby

girlydreamer said:


> Hey ladies quick question I've now taken 3 pregnancy test all bfp but am getting really scared my period is coming or ill go for first scan and there's nothing there did anyone else feel like this or am I just overreacting. Lotus good luck today. Mo can't wait to hear how your scan went was this your first scan? Hope everyone else is doing well.

No I've had a couple d/t bleeding but this is my first official scan. It's the viability scan. Nervous for sure as I think I have a small sch so hoping its nothing. I'll update soon!! 

Girly: it's normal to feel that way!


----------



## Lucie73821

We are headed to the Dr. now! So nervous. I am dying to learn how many we still have growing! I will be sure to update after!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all - have had a busy couple of days down here. Trying to catch up with everyone now.

Lucie - good luck! Hoping you get lots of good news at your ET. By the time you read this, you will be PUPO!

Lotus - Hope you have a lucky day as well. :)

Ever - Boy, that 2WW is the hardest part, isn't it? Just keep the faith. We're rooting for you.

August - Try to keep yourself busy, it was the only way I survived my 2WW.

Mo - I can't wait to see your picture!

Michelle - I'm so jealous you have your scan already. I have to wait for the 28th. :)

Ali - Sorry you are feeling cramped, but that might be a good sign! My fingers are crossed so hard for you they ache.

Girly - I understand how you feel. I keep trying to shake my nervousness, but it's still right there. People who go through the stuff we all do here know just how fragile life is and what a precious gift it really is.

I spoke to my surrogate this morning - she said that her appetite has really started to take off. And my son must be one demanding boy because she says if she doesn't eat right away when she feels hungry, she gets a belly ache. Why do I have the feeling he's going to be one of those babies that does a lot of kicking inside the womb?


----------



## want2conceive

Hi ladies, sry haven't been able to get on because my laptop wasn't working. Hubby and his friend changed out my hardrive and I have to now redownload all the programs I added after purchasing the laptop. I will get on later tonight to get caught up(not sure how because I think I'm like 30pages behind in this thread) and give everyone an update on me. Hope everyone is on track and doing great!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie73821 said:


> We are headed to the Dr. now! So nervous. I am dying to learn how many we still have growing! I will be sure to update after!

Good luck Lucie! Can't wait to hear your update! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> We are headed to the Dr. now! So nervous. I am dying to learn how many we still have growing! I will be sure to update after!
> 
> Good luck Lucie! Can't wait to hear your update! :dust:Click to expand...

want.. welcome back! I think Chase summed up most of what is going on just above your post. We have 4 women in the 2WW and 2 more that will be PUPO today! YAY! 

Mo is awaiting her first official scan, and Girly is still in disbelief that she is pregnant! Sweet is still going strong and found our she is having identical TWINS! YAY! 

I think that is the highlights of what is going on. Glad your laptop is working again. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lucie73821

So so happy right now. Had two grade A embroys transferred! Still waiting to hear how many will be frozen. Will update more when I'm home, its hard to type on my phone.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> So so happy right now. Had two grade A embroys transferred! Still waiting to hear how many will be frozen. Will update more when I'm home, its hard to type on my phone.

YIPEE! Sounds wonderful!! Can't wait to hear how many :cold: you have!


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie73821 said:


> So so happy right now. Had two grade A embroys transferred! Still waiting to hear how many will be frozen. Will update more when I'm home, its hard to type on my phone.

Sound wonderful!!!! :yipee: 

Are going to be on bed rest?


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie- that's excellent news!! Very exciting!! Xx


----------



## michelle01

YAY Lucie :) I am so happy for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lucie!!

Here's my bud: 7w4d

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/vm8A5l.jpg

I am worried now b/c the heartbeat was the same as last week and I thought it would be much higher. But RE isn't concerned and says mc rate less than 5%. Honestly I think the u/s tech measured it wrong because she is the one I've had issues with before. I will have a scan at work for reassurance.


----------



## michelle01

Mo - What a beautiful & perfect pic of your little bud!! If the RE isn't concerned, then I am sure everything is good. At least another scan will give you some reassurance ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Yay lucie!!
> 
> Here's my bud: 7w4d
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/vm8A5l.jpg
> 
> I am worried now b/c the heartbeat was the same as last week and I thought it would be much higher. But RE isn't concerned and says mc rate less than 5%. Honestly I think the u/s tech measured it wrong because she is the one I've had issues with before. I will have a scan at work for reassurance.

I love it!! At least yours measured the heartbeat mine didnt!!! Ugh still upset bout it. Im glad to hear that it's less then 5%! Is that after hearing the heartbeat??

Lucie - yayayayayahayay!


----------



## MoBaby

He said its a variety of factors, such as fetal heartbeat, sac measurements, fetus measurements, yolk sac measurements, gestational and yolk sac size and shape, maternal age. All those combined. And no sign of bleed on my scan!! Maybe all the bleeding/spotting is finally clearing up?? :)


----------



## Lucie73821

I apologize for the lengthy post, but I have so much info to share! So when we arrived at the doctor's office, we were told the doctor was running an hour late. So we went and dh got some lunch-I was way too nervous to eat! When we were done, we went back to the office. We were called back an hour after our apt time. 

Then the embryologist came and gave us our report. Out of the 26 eggs retrieved, 5 were unusable. 8 were fertilized with ICSI, but 13 fertilized on their own! Our last dr. led us to believe that we needed ICSI. As of now we have 4 expanded blastocysts (grade A), 2 early blastocysts ( I think he called these A- or B), and 9 more he said may make it to blast. He also said our grade As may begin to hatch, and if they did, they would be A+s. The rest weren't expected to catch up. He predicts we will have at least 4 to freeze, but probably more. 

We had the discussion on how many to transfer. The embryologist recommend 2, but when the dr. came in he said 1, and then ran through all the risks associated with multiples. We still went with 2. We transferred 2 of the expanded blastocysts. Transfer went quickly, and they showed us pictures of our embryos on a DVD. While they made me rest, I watched a video ( of the view on the ultrasound) of my ER! It was interesting to watch! When they left they sent us home with the DVD. 

Several times both the dr and embryologist kept commenting something like, "aren't you pleased how much better it went at our clinic?" A bit cocky, but it didn't bother me.

OTD is December 28th!!!!!!!!

Aug- I'm to relax today and tomorrow, not strict flat on my back rest, but lounging on the bed or couch.

Mo- beautiful pic! 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, I don't know what to do... I'm really really cramp and sore. I'm having cramps in my abdomen and bad soreness where my PIO injections are. I'm due to return to work tomorrow afternoon but I jut don't know how I'm going to drive an hour to work and be able to work in the condition that I'm in. 

I read here on bnb and else where that everyone is usually back to normal quickly but I don't feel normal, it take me forever to get off the couch or bed :cry: On top of everything it's making me frankly. If I wake up with more cramps I'll be calling the center. My cramping goes from my lady area all the way up to my ribs. Is this normal?


----------



## girlydreamer

August sorry you are feeling like this i would call the centre just to put your mind at rest if your really sore. Lucie glad to hear et went well you are now pupo. I need some advice ladies today I had brown discharge when I went to bathroom now when I go its pink blood only when I wipe I'm really scared because the bottom of my back is killing me as we'll is there something wrong. I'm sorry I'm always worrying on this but I feel like I can't talk to dh he gets stressed out when I start worrying it starts making him ill with worry we want a baby so much.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi August- not sure if it is normal to be in that much discomfort from cramps? Could it be trapped gas? I know that seems silly but the progesterone is awful for that and I found after my ER that everything felt bloated!! My stomach really hurt from that! I am drinking peppermint tea to help but if it is cramps as apposed to bloating them I think it would be good to call your doctor just to make sure. I'm sure it is nothing though! 
Really hope you feel lots better soon!
Xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Mobaby love the pic so happy there's only a 5 percent chance of miscarriage that's really good.


----------



## everhopeful

Girly - I had this with my son! It's very worrying but everytime I went to the toilet I had some pink discharge. I had a scan the first time it happened at the tech told me that there are so many vessels down there and so much more blood pumping round! So so many women have light bleeding all through their pregnancies.
I am sure it is nothing to worry about but perhaps chat to your clinic and see what they suggest ? Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie- that's great news!! Whoop whoop!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mobaby - amazing scan picture! You must be on cloud9!!
Xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Thanks ever I hope your right I'm so glad I have you ladies for advice or I would be even more stressed about every tiny thing.


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, I don't know what to do... I'm really really cramp and sore. I'm having cramps in my abdomen and bad soreness where my PIO injections are. I'm due to return to work tomorrow afternoon but I jut don't know how I'm going to drive an hour to work and be able to work in the condition that I'm in.
> 
> I read here on bnb and else where that everyone is usually back to normal quickly but I don't feel normal, it take me forever to get off the couch or bed :cry: On top of everything it's making me frankly. If I wake up with more cramps I'll be calling the center. My cramping goes from my lady area all the way up to my ribs. Is this normal?

It is not uncommon to have some cramping. Last night I thought my back was breaking I was in that much pain. I am getting sore again now too. Why is it at night that I'm the worst? Strange. Anyway, I would call your center, just let them know how you are feeling, see what they suggest.


----------



## alicatt

girlydreamer said:


> August sorry you are feeling like this i would call the centre just to put your mind at rest if your really sore. Lucie glad to hear et went well you are now pupo. I need some advice ladies today I had brown discharge when I went to bathroom now when I go its pink blood only when I wipe I'm really scared because the bottom of my back is killing me as we'll is there something wrong. I'm sorry I'm always worrying on this but I feel like I can't talk to dh he gets stressed out when I start worrying it starts making him ill with worry we want a baby so much.

Girly,

My FS said .. don't stress about spotting it is totally normal! Just call them and let them know, and describe it to them, they'll be able to tell you that everything is fine!


----------



## alicatt

MO - awesome picture! So happy that your FS thinks things look great, and that you have nothing to worry about! 5% is a great stat. :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Lucie! Congrats on being PUPO!! 

August- I hope your cramps calm down. That sounds rough! 

Mo- what a great pic! This is such a magical time. 

AFM- I just got home from the transfer and everything went well. We transferred 1 grade A embryo and may have 1 or 2 to freeze. I'm so excited! We didn't get a pic of the embryo although they showed it to me. We did get a pic of the transfer, and I can see the little white spot that will be our baby. It was amazing. I cried as I saw it on the screen. DH and I could not be happier right now. My betas are the 26th and 28th, but we only get results from the second one to make sure the numbers are doubling. Of course, I can't wait that long and will be testing on Christmas morning with a FRER. I would say the snoopy dance is in order. :dance: :dance: :dance: Thank you all for your support. This group has been so helpful during this process.


----------



## Lucie73821

I've got a couple of pics to share. They are pretty crappy quality, as I had to take a pic of my computer screen, but I still think they're pretty cool...


Spoiler
https://i45.tinypic.com/2cwo01v.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/2rw3grc.jpg


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lucie, those are great pics! It's so weird that we live in an era where we can see such things. I have to say, I really enjoy the things that are possible in the time we live in. I don't say this to people, but I totally understand why Henry VIII tore his country apart in his efforts to have a son. I might have done the same thing if I'd had to (not sure I would have beheaded anyone, though!)

Lotus, so glad you got such a good blast to transfer and I hope you get a couple of frosties for extra insurance.

August, sorry you feel so crampy. Nothing I can speak to of course, but have a hug anyway.

Girly, I do know that a bit of spotting doesn't usually mean anything bad - especially when it's only brown or pink. See how you feel tomorrow, but I hope the cramps ease.

Ali - I hope you have a more comfortable night tonight.

Mo - Great pic!

Oh, Lucie, one other thing - I totally get why your doc and his staff feel a bit cocky. When you do your job better than the competition it gives you a good feeling, especially when you are providing a service that means so much to your patients. I hope they have all sorts of reasons to keep smiling with you.


----------



## Lucie73821

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Lucie! Congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> August- I hope your cramps calm down. That sounds rough!
> 
> Mo- what a great pic! This is such a magical time.
> 
> AFM- I just got home from the transfer and everything went well. We transferred 1 grade A embryo and may have 1 or 2 to freeze. I'm so excited! We didn't get a pic of the embryo although they showed it to me. We did get a pic of the transfer, and I can see the little white spot that will be our baby. It was amazing. I cried as I saw it on the screen. DH and I could not be happier right now. My betas are the 26th and 28th, but we only get results from the second one to make sure the numbers are doubling. Of course, I can't wait that long and will be testing on Christmas morning with a FRER. I would say the snoopy dance is in order. :dance: :dance: :dance: Thank you all for your support. This group has been so helpful during this process.

Lotus, so glad it went well! I almost cried during my transfer too, when they showed us the pics of the embryos. It was so overwhelming emotionally!


----------



## want2conceive

alicatt said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> We are headed to the Dr. now! So nervous. I am dying to learn how many we still have growing! I will be sure to update after!
> 
> Good luck Lucie! Can't wait to hear your update! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> want.. welcome back! I think Chase summed up most of what is going on just above your post. We have 4 women in the 2WW and 2 more that will be PUPO today! YAY!
> 
> Mo is awaiting her first official scan, and Girly is still in disbelief that she is pregnant! Sweet is still going strong and found our she is having identical TWINS! YAY!
> 
> I think that is the highlights of what is going on. Glad your laptop is working again. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thanks for getting me back up to speed on everything!!! Saved me 30pages of reading.


----------



## augustluvers

Just wanted to say thank you... I actually called and was told that being too stationary can cause more cramping and soreness because your blood isn't flowing. Therefore, I was told to not stay laying down or sitting for long periods of time and to make sure I walk around to get my blood flowing. I can even go to work tomorrow. Dr. said to just keep treating my body like it's pregnant. 

I took some time this evening and even got up and started sewing a biblical robe for our christmas play this sunday. It felt good to keep my hands doing something other then changing the TV channel :rofl: 

I'm thinking of going into work tomorrow. I spend the first 5 hours at my desk anyway, so I'm not moving around or anything. I work as a child abuse and neglect social worker so it's my responsibility to see all of the children on my case load before the end of the month. I still have about 20 kids (9 families) to see. :blush::dohh: I hate putting my work unto other workers :blush: Can you see I'm having an issue here. While other workers would say screw it, I'm fighting to get back to do my own share of the work. :cry:


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie73821 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Lucie! Congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> August- I hope your cramps calm down. That sounds rough!
> 
> Mo- what a great pic! This is such a magical time.
> 
> AFM- I just got home from the transfer and everything went well. We transferred 1 grade A embryo and may have 1 or 2 to freeze. I'm so excited! We didn't get a pic of the embryo although they showed it to me. We did get a pic of the transfer, and I can see the little white spot that will be our baby. It was amazing. I cried as I saw it on the screen. DH and I could not be happier right now. My betas are the 26th and 28th, but we only get results from the second one to make sure the numbers are doubling. Of course, I can't wait that long and will be testing on Christmas morning with a FRER. I would say the snoopy dance is in order. :dance: :dance: :dance: Thank you all for your support. This group has been so helpful during this process.
> 
> Lotus, so glad it went well! I almost cried during my transfer too, when they showed us the pics of the embryos. It was so overwhelming emotionally!Click to expand...

I'm so glad it went well for you Lucis and Lotus ~ I too got choked up! I think my husband did as well.


----------



## want2conceive

Ali - I hope your back gets better. I know what you mean about sleep. No matter which way I turn, I can't find a comfortable position. I'm use to sleeping on my belly but can't do that for another 6months.

Whisper - I had the same allergy issues as you this week. My Doc said I could take "Zyrtec", she just said to make sure and not take the "Zyrtec D".

Mo - Awesome Pic girl!

Girly - We all share what you are feeling! Think positive and it will all work out!

Chase - Glad your son has a great appetite! Tell your surrogate to eat inbetween meals, it helps. I try to eat something small(yogurt, fruit, jello, etc.) every couple hours.

Lucie - Love your pics! Here is some sticky dust for your ET! :dust: 

August - Sorry about your cramps. Everyone has a different reaction to things. Mine were really really bad. Almost unbearable at times. Nurse said I wasn't drinking enough water. I upped the water intake(which did help) and also ate stuff like papaya and prunes to help with bowel movement. Hope this helps.


----------



## augustluvers

Want2Concieve ~ One of my friends who's a nurse, just asked me when was the last time I went to the bathroom for you know what, and I couldn't remember, so yeah, she said I need to eat foods that will help with that and drink lots of water. :hugs: 

On another note ~ One of my co-workers just called and told me to stay my butt home :rofl:


----------



## want2conceive

augustluvers said:


> Want2Concieve ~ One of my friends who's a nurse, just asked me when was the last time I went to the bathroom for you know what, and I couldn't remember, so yeah, she said I need to eat foods that will help with that and drink lots of water. :hugs:
> 
> On another note ~ One of my co-workers just called and told me to stay my butt home :rofl:

If your still having trouble after trying some things, try drinking "milk of magnesia". It really helped me with my cramping.


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie73821 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Lucie! Congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> August- I hope your cramps calm down. That sounds rough!
> 
> Mo- what a great pic! This is such a magical time.
> 
> AFM- I just got home from the transfer and everything went well. We transferred 1 grade A embryo and may have 1 or 2 to freeze. I'm so excited! We didn't get a pic of the embryo although they showed it to me. We did get a pic of the transfer, and I can see the little white spot that will be our baby. It was amazing. I cried as I saw it on the screen. DH and I could not be happier right now. My betas are the 26th and 28th, but we only get results from the second one to make sure the numbers are doubling. Of course, I can't wait that long and will be testing on Christmas morning with a FRER. I would say the snoopy dance is in order. :dance: :dance: :dance: Thank you all for your support. This group has been so helpful during this process.
> 
> Lotus, so glad it went well! I almost cried during my transfer too, when they showed us the pics of the embryos. It was so overwhelming emotionally!Click to expand...

Just wait until you hear and see the heartbeat! I was moved to tears. Tears of joy!


----------



## want2conceive

Here are my pics from my 11week scan this past Monday!


Spoiler
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby1_zpsf966d9cf.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby2_zps4e469e11.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/baby3_zps448adae2.jpg


----------



## LotusBlossom

Want- those pics are AMAZING!


----------



## alicatt

Want! Thanks for sharing! So beautiful!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ok, I looked back many pages, but I can't find that link to the blastocyst implantation stages. Does anyone know where I can find it? Just curious. :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

I did the same earlier! Here it is! 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> I did the same earlier! Here it is!
> 
> https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

I have it bookmarked! :rofl: I look at it every day to see what my jumping beans are supposed to be doing.

So I looked up the cramping especially in the lower back and it being worse in the evening. It is an actual symptom of implantation! :yipee: It said that women often have cramping and lower back pain and for some women it is almost non-existent during the day and comes on in the evening. That is me exactly. I just hope it is right! :thumbup:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Want, it's amazing how developed your little one is already!


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Want, it's amazing how developed your little one is already!

Chase I just noticed that your first US is on Dec 28th which is my OTD at my FS! That is when they will do the BETA. I think I will go :wacko: between now and then!


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali- We have the same test day!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Want, it's amazing how developed your little one is already!
> 
> Chase I just noticed that your first US is on Dec 28th which is my OTD at my FS! That is when they will do the BETA. I think I will go :wacko: between now and then!Click to expand...

Oh, I know how hard the 2WW is. Hopefully Christmas will provide you some distraction. But time seems to have permanently slowed down for me right now. I just want to get past the first trimester so I can relax a little bit.


----------



## everhopeful

Want - what a beautiful scan picture! Perfect. Xx


----------



## Godisgood

Hello, I'm new to this thread but I had gone through FET in November and BFPed. Need some assurance because when I went for my scan today (should be about 7 wks), the doctor could only see the fetal pole and yolk sac in the gestational sac. She said it looks small for 7 weeks and asked me to go in again for another scan next week. If we don't see a fetal heartbeat by next week it isn't good news. Anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome godisgood - not had any experience of it - didn't wantbto read and run -but maybe someone else on here can relate?
Its easier said than done but try not to worry - it could just be too early perhaps? What did the tech say after the scan? Did they say that it is quite common at an early stage?
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Godisgood- just googled what to expect to see at 7 week scan and quite a few people are told to come back in a week. They don't expect to see a hb before 7 weeks so perhaps it's just a little too early!!
Fingers crossed that it is nothing other than slightly early!! Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Ali & Lucie ~ My test date is the day after you ladies :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Want ~ your scan photos are awesome! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## michelle01

Great pics want :)

God - You could have implanted later; did they tell you what the sac was measuring at? For instance, I went in for my first scan on Tuesday, according to the ivf calculator online of when I had my ER, it says on Tuesday I would have been 5w5d, but my sac measured at 5w1d and the tech told me they go based on the measurement cause I could have implanted later. Seeing a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole are all great signs! Have you been getting blood done to test your hcg (beta) and progestrone? And if so, what were those numbers?

ali - I am rooting for you ;)

And all others in the 2ww...I have my FX'ed for you girls to get your Christmas miracles :)


----------



## Godisgood

Everhopeful, thanks for helping me with the google search..really sweet of you :) I have also read that in several cases, they can't detect a hb till 8 wks or so. So i'm praying that my lil one will grow bigger in the next few days and the scan shows a fetal hb next wk. The dr did the scan and when she counted the weeks since ET, she said that the fetal pole looks quite small for the number of weeks i'm supposed to me. But i'm hoping that it is due to late implantation. 

michelle01, she didn't measure the gestational sac, instead she measured the fetal pole, which was measuring 6w1d. My clinic doesn't do regular BTs, just once 17dpt.. and my hcg level was 495. After that, i didn't have to do anymore BTs. Guess it's just the practice at my clinic? As for progesterone levels, i don't think it would be quite accurate as I'm taking progesterone support daily.


----------



## michelle01

God - If you are measuring 6w1d, then it is definitely early for the hb, which is why they probably told you to come back next week. And I am surprised they didn't do a second beta, at least to see if your numbers were doubling, but I guess since they saw the fetal pole already, they were not concerned with that. And as far as progestrone, I am on daily support too, but they still measure that since it is an indication for how viable the pg is during the first trimester. In my first cycle, even though I did 3 suppositories a day, my level was only around 88-90, this cycle it is well over 200, so it definitely proves this pg is here hopefully for the long haul!! My first cycle ended with the pg being not viable. Hope that when you go back next week, you will see the hb and all will be good ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

(Will do personals shortly)

Sigh... I had some dark brown dried blood when I whiped after i had a BM this morning. :cry: This is the first time that I have had this and I am hoping it goes away soon. i don't have any cramping with it though, so I know that is a good sign. Ugghhh, never the less I am getting a little nervous. My belly bump/ bloat seems to be getting smaller too so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I am hoping that it is just because my ovaries are getting smaller and belly is less swollen after all of the IVF injections and not anything negative happening. :wacko: Gosh I hope everything is going to be alright!!!:dohh:

DH has his interview this afternoon so i got my fingers crossed it goes well!!:thumbup: i told him to call me after it and to let me know how it goes. 

Yesterday i wrapped all of my gifts for my family's Christmas get together and tonight i have to pack for my trip to my sisters which is about 5.5 hours away. We leave tomorrow morning and come back sunday so I won't be on B&B much at all over the weekend since I will be busy spending time with family.


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Hope your husbands interview goes well today! And as for the dried blood, I believe it is normal ;) I know it is hard not to worry. As far as the bloating; mine comes and goes. One day I have some bloating going on and look huge and other day my stomach is flat as a board! I believe that is normal too and cramping comes and goes. Hang in there and have a safe trip!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Yay lucie!!
> 
> Here's my bud: 7w4d
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/vm8A5l.jpg
> 
> I am worried now b/c the heartbeat was the same as last week and I thought it would be much higher. But RE isn't concerned and says mc rate less than 5%. Honestly I think the u/s tech measured it wrong because she is the one I've had issues with before. I will have a scan at work for reassurance.

Great scan picture hun!!! :happydance::happydance: I can see that your baby has grown alot since the last scan you had done!!! It is so amazing!!! if your Dr isn't worried about the heart rate than please don't worry yourself either. Everything looks great hun!!! :hugs::hugs: H&H 9 months to you!!:flower:


----------



## alicatt

Hey Ladies..
I'm 5dp5dt and going :wacko: just like I figured I would! My cramps and lower back pain have been bad in the evenings and overnight, but it seems like they disappear in the morning! I feel almost normal now (well besides being exhausted and having major bruising and pain from the PIO shots). Does anyone know if this is normal? I'm still seeing BFN's too. Not too worried about that as it is super early. I just don't know what is going on with the cramps that seem to hit right around dinner time and cripple me until sun up. Makes it hard to get things done around the house or run errands after work!


----------



## wannabeprego

@lucie, That is great news about your fertilization report!!:thumbup: It sounds like you will have plenty to freeze andfor the transfer. Good luck to you!!:dust::dust: Your embryo pictures are so neat!! Thanks for sharing!! :winkwink:

@August, I am sorry about the bad cramps that you were having !!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: I am glad to hear that you are feeling better today!!:hugs::hugs:

@Girly, I am so sorry about the spotting!! I know it is a common thing in early pregnancy though. I really hope that everything is going to be alright and that the spotting stops soon. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I am nervous too today because I am having dark brown spotting when I whipe after I had a BM too, I know it is common, but it is still not easy not to worry!! :dohh:

@Lotus, congrats on being PUPO!!! :flower:

@Want, Wow that scan pic is amazing!!! The baby is really starting to look like a tiny baby now!! It is so amazing how much they change and grow from one scan to the next!!Thanks for sharing!!! :thumbup:

@Ali, I had lots of cramping, but they weren't debilatating to the point where i couldn't function. But I also wasn't on the PIO injections, so I am not sure what is normal on those. I am on the progesterone cream inserts. I would suggest calling your DR and ask about the cramping to see what they suggest. I hope you feel better soon!! Tylenol is safe to take when pregnant so that might help with the cramps. Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to all of you girls in the 2WW!! I hope we get alot more BFP's rolling in by the end of this month!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> wanna - Hope your husbands interview goes well today! And as for the dried blood, I believe it is normal ;) I know it is hard not to worry. As far as the bloating; mine comes and goes. One day I have some bloating going on and look huge and other day my stomach is flat as a board! I believe that is normal too and cramping comes and goes. Hang in there and have a safe trip!

Thanks for the kind words hun!!!:hugs::hugs: I am going to try to take it easy for the rest of the day, and stay calm and relaxed, and not do anything strenous. Hopefully the brown dried blood will stop soon!! 

I am glad to know that it is normal for the bloat to come and go since mine has gone down alot over the last several days!!:hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> (Will do personals shortly)
> 
> Sigh... I had some dark brown dried blood when I whiped after i had a BM this morning. :cry: This is the first time that I have had this and I am hoping it goes away soon. i don't have any cramping with it though, so I know that is a good sign. Ugghhh, never the less I am getting a little nervous. My belly bump/ bloat seems to be getting smaller too so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I am hoping that it is just because my ovaries are getting smaller and belly is less swollen after all of the IVF injections and not anything negative happening. :wacko: Gosh I hope everything is going to be alright!!!:dohh:
> 
> DH has his interview this afternoon so i got my fingers crossed it goes well!!:thumbup: i told him to call me after it and to let me know how it goes.
> 
> Yesterday i wrapped all of my gifts for my family's Christmas get together and tonight i have to pack for my trip to my sisters which is about 5.5 hours away. We leave tomorrow morning and come back sunday so I won't be on B&B much at all over the weekend since I will be busy spending time with family.

Wanna - Pregnant women are also at increased risk for Hemorrhoids. A common symptoms is bleeding with bowel movements. Not pleasant, but a pretty easy fix. Whatever it is, I'm sure it's nothing out of the ordinary. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- I had lots of bruising from the PIO shots. And it's still early so don't let the bfn get to you

Wanna- brown is ok. Not red. So that's good that it was brown and wouldn't worry. I know easier said then done as I worry everyday 

Mo- I love the pic! 

Lotus and Lucie congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well the dark brown dried blood has turned to watery red blood. I had to put on a maxi pad. I have a bad feeling about this. :cry: Right now my lower back is achey a little and I thought it was from wrapping gifts yesterday because my back hurt after i did that but who knows. I feel a tiny bit of crampingbut it isn't much really. 

I am not thrilled that this is happening when I am supposed to leaving to go be with family for the weekend, how the hell am I supposed to be in a good mood when I might be miscarrying right now. :cry: This sucks. :growlmad:

I haven't said anything to DH yet because he has that interview soon and I didn't want to upset him and cause him worry before he does the interview. :nope:


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Have you called the FS? They should be able to get you in for a scan or a DR close by you; you were a day ahead of me with ER and ET, so they should be able to see what is going on and at least put your mind at ease!


----------



## Lucie73821

Wanna- I agreed you should give your Dr. a call. Praying that all is ok with you! 


Just got the call from the Dr's office- we have 6 frosties!!!:happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna I'm so sorry that you are going through this.

How much blood do you think you have lost? Teaspoon, tablespoon amount? 
Is it bright red? Are you very sore? My advice would be to call your RE, rest up and TRY not to worry. It's very common to have bleeding in early pregnancy.

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - that's fantastic news!! Xx


----------



## michelle01

Awesome Lucie :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- yes please call your doc and he should be able I get u in somewhere closer. I mean if all else fails you could go to the ER and they would check u out


----------



## girlydreamer

Wanna phone your doc your 6 weeks they should be able to do a scan. I think it's all over for me I've now got heavy bleeding changed from brown to red with clots my tummy is so sore as well. Phoned hospital but nothing they can do as would only be 3-4 weeks could have been a chemical. I'm going to take a pregnancy test tomorrow praying I get a bfp again dh has told everyone I'm pregnant I feel useless :(


----------



## girlydreamer

Wanna please phone doctors I think you'll be fine as long as its not heavy with clots I'm or severe cramping hoping everything is ok with your pregnancy.


----------



## michelle01

Girly - Big :hugs: I hope it isn't over for you.


----------



## everhopeful

Girls - I am so sorry that you are bleeding and in pain. Do you have a scan tomorrow? Really hope that your bubs is safe! Let us know!! We are always here if you need us! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Girly- I'm so sorry you are having bleeding. Big :hug: to you! I hope it's nothing serious. Thinking about you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Girly i hope it's nothing an pray that everything will be ok


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lucie, that is really good news.

Wanna - I know how scary that sort of thing can be. I agree with the others - talk to the Doc and insist on getting a scan done. For your peace of mind if nothing else.

Girly - I hope things still work out for you, but regardless, please don't think you are useless. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the well wishes everyone!!:hugs::hugs:

Well I called my OB's office and told them that i was having some red spotting and they faxed a request for me to get my HCG blood work done at my local lab that I have been going to, so I had to rush to make it there on time because they close at 3pm, so I got there at a little after 2:30 and got my blood work done. i doubt if my DR's office will be able to get the lab work before they close today so i am guessing i will probably get the results tomorrow morning. I am hoping and praying that my HCG levels are through the roof which will be a great sign and than they will want to get me in for an ultrasound before the 12/27 appointment. I will update the thread once I find out the HCG results. I am nervous but I am trying to keep up the PMA. The spotting is still there a little bit but it doesn't seem to be getting worse, it is even a little bit lighter now i think. I am praying that this is all going to work out for the best. You just never know what the day hasin store for you, One minute everything is fine and than the next every thing is crazy.... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

girlydreamer said:


> Wanna phone your doc your 6 weeks they should be able to do a scan. I think it's all over for me I've now got heavy bleeding changed from brown to red with clots my tummy is so sore as well. Phoned hospital but nothing they can do as would only be 3-4 weeks could have been a chemical. I'm going to take a pregnancy test tomorrow praying I get a bfp again dh has told everyone I'm pregnant I feel useless :(

I am so sorry hun!!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Wanna, I am so glad you were able to get there in time for the test and even more so that the spotting has nearly stopped. Of course it would be upsetting, but it does seem like it might well just be one of those things.


----------



## wannabeprego

everhopeful said:


> Wanna I'm so sorry that you are going through this.
> 
> How much blood do you think you have lost? Teaspoon, tablespoon amount?
> Is it bright red? Are you very sore? My advice would be to call your RE, rest up and TRY not to worry. It's very common to have bleeding in early pregnancy.
> 
> Xx

Thanks hun.:hugs::hugs: I am not sure how much blood i have lost. It isn't enough to soak through a pad or anything like that. It was like dark red and kind of watery. i would say maybe about a teaspoon or so, i am not totally sure to be honest with you. I had some clumps, but I think it was mostly from the vaginal cream progesterone inserts. the progesterone kind of clumps up in there and looks like paper mache and comes out in clumps so i think the bleeding was flushing it out. Sorry if this is TMI. :blush: Now that the spotting is slowing down a little I just did an extra progesterone cream insert and I am hoping that maybe it will help some.


----------



## wannabeprego

ChaseThisLite said:


> Wanna, I am so glad you were able to get there in time for the test and even more so that the spotting has nearly stopped. Of course it would be upsetting, but it does seem like it might well just be one of those things.

Thanks so much Chase!!! I really appreciate it!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - so glad you got your bloods done! Teaspoon or less really should be NOTHING to worry about!! It's a great sign that it has eased/stopped! Hope you get the call early to put your mind at rest. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Bad news today. Baby died. Thats all. No reason. Doctor was wrong or I'm just that unlucky 5%. Guess its not going to happen for us. 

Good luck ladies. I hope you all continue to get your BFPs and everything progresses as planned.


----------



## Lucie73821

Oh, Mo. I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Mo. This infertility thing is so unfair. Sending giant :hug: to you.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I am so sorry Mo! Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## augustluvers

Wanna ~ :hugs: I hope you've called your doctor's office by now. I know I'm a little late in reading but I was so busy. I know that bleeding can occur in early pregnancy, even period like bleeding. Try to take it easy and I pray that everything is ok with you and the baby. I'm here for you.

Girly ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry that your bleeding. Tomorrow is you OTD, correct? I would still go in for that appointment and see if they can do a scan. Like I mentioned above, bleeding in early pregnancy does occur. 

Mo ~ I'm so very very sorry for your loss. I know that no words could ever be enough, but know that you and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:

Lucie ~ Congrats on being PUPO and having 6 frosties :happydance: You are so very blessed just like the other girls on here. 

Lotus ~ How are you dear? 

Alicatt ~ 5dp5dt is still early like you said but I hope you start getting a :bfp: real soon. It would be nice to get that before Christmas, huh? Did you test out your trigger? If so, how long did it take to leave your system. 

Chase ~ How are you today? I must say that I thoroughly enjoy your support and words on here. Its really nice to see how this all plays out in the eyes of the father, you know. So a special thanks to you for being the way you are with us ladies on here.

Everyone else ~ Im sorry if I missed anyone, I had to go back like 5 pages to catch up, but I pray that each and everyone of you are doing well. 

As for me ~ I decided to put in a half of day at work. I was sore but not too bad. Im super bloated and I caught a few eyes staring at my stomach :wacko: I left at noon and stopped at the local mall on my way home to finish up my Christmas shopping. Ive been home since, taking a nap and just lounging around reading. I am still testing out my trigger shot. Im 7dp trigger and there is still a visible, yet light, line. I want it to go away so when I do test next week I can get accurate results. Im really trying to stay positive and believe that it will happen and that Ill finally get my :bfp: but this time of the year is always a little hard for me. 5 years ago on New Years Day 2008 I went to the doctor because of really bad and odd bleeding, I found out that I was pregnant and miscarrying at the same time. So another negative this year, wont be pleasant but like always Im trying to prepare for both results.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Oh, Mo, I am so sorry. :hugs: I have been there myself - three times in fact. I know there are no words, but I just wanted to let you know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Thanks August - I enjoy hanging out with you all here. Most people don't really understand my desire to have kids despite not having a mate, but I appreciate the warmth and acceptance you all offer.

I was talking to my surrogate a couple of hours ago - she went from having a huge appetite yesterday to getting nausea when an add for food came on the TV. Along with some weird cravings, all typical signs. Tomorrow makes six weeks pregnant. But I'm going to be nervous as hell until I get past the first trimester.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I'm so sorry to hear that. How do u know did u do another scan an no heartbeat? Or did you bleed? And are you sure ? Ugh I hope not!


----------



## alicatt

Wanna - I hope the bleeding isn't anything to worry about. Let us know what they say!

Mo - Oh my, I'm so sorry for you. :hug: I have never been pregnant before so I cannot really imagine the loss, but I'm here for you.

Everyone else - I hope you are all doing well.

AFM - still getting strange cramps and lower back pain but it has been much milder today and it comes in waves. Still getting BFN's on the IC's. I'm heading out now to get some FRERs so I have them to test over the next few days. I did get some great work news today.. I had a surprise performance review.. which led to a 10% raise and a new and improved title! My boss was like.. I want to get this done before the end of the year, so it will go into effect in January. I was happy with that! Now I just need to keep praying for that elusive BFP!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo- I'm so sorry to hear that. How do u know did u do another scan an no heartbeat? Or did you bleed? And are you sure ? Ugh I hope not!

100%. 3 ultrasounds today. no heartbeat on a single one. I went to my RE clinic after I had 2 done at work. They confirmed with transvaginal and put color on the heart and it didnt light up at all. No bleed. Just some brown spotting. I had a feeling though. :cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oh my. I'm soooooooo sorry!!! I am upset I can't imagine. Have you had a m/c before


----------



## MoBaby

yes, in feb. i went for my 7 week scan and the sac was there but the contents were degenerated and measured 6w1d. i had to have a d/c. trying to avoid that again. the d/c messed me up big time.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- again I'm so sorry that isn't fair it's just not fair it's not


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Bad news today. Baby died. Thats all. No reason. Doctor was wrong or I'm just that unlucky 5%. Guess its not going to happen for us.
> 
> Good luck ladies. I hope you all continue to get your BFPs and everything progresses as planned.

I am so very sorry for your loss hun!! My heart goes out to you!!! Big hugs to you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd50/medicswife554/loss1.jpg


----------



## LotusBlossom

August- Thanks for asking. :) I'm well, 1dp5dt, so the waiting has begun! I got the call today from the nurse... We have 2 :cold: :cold:!!!! All three embies worked out! One was transferred, two were frozen! I am so happy with the outcome. I'm trying to relax and just do little things around the house, but it's tough because DH unexpectedly had to work today. We have two 100lb dogs, so there's always a bit of chaos.


----------



## Lucie73821

Lotus, congrats on the :cold:!


----------



## Mells54

Mo I'm so sad for you and your family. :cry: I know there aren't any words, just know that my heart is breaking for you, but lifting you up in prayer. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- Again i am truly so sorry. I wish I could help. I wonder why both m/c were around 7 weeks. Just so many questions I wish there was clear answers to

girly- I am also so sorry hopefully its not over


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- When will you get your Beta back???? Has it stopped?!? Gosh i hope so

Mich- Hope your doing ok

Lotus- Yay thats exciting! Im glad they worked out and all made it to blast!

Lucie- Hope your doing ok

Chase- Glad to hear your surro is still trucking along. I think you need to put a ticker on your profile. Just sayin :)

Mells- How are you??


----------



## want2conceive

oh Mo, I'm soooo very sorry for your loss!!! Our prayers are with you and your family!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Girly - I hope everything is ok with you.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oooo Ali isn't yor test date soon?


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Oooo Ali isn't yor test date soon?

I wish! I'm only 5dp5dt and my OTD isn't until Dec 28th (which is 18dpo).

I'm really not feeling it though. I'm simply too crampy and achy, it feels like AF is going to be here any moment.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Ali isn't yor test date soon?
> 
> I wish! I'm only 5dp5dt and my OTD isn't until Dec 28th (which is 18dpo).
> 
> I'm really not feeling it though. I'm simply too crampy and achy, it feels like AF is going to be here any moment.Click to expand...

Its still way too early dont get discouraged yet. Crampy is a good sign


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Ali isn't yor test date soon?
> 
> I wish! I'm only 5dp5dt and my OTD isn't until Dec 28th (which is 18dpo).
> 
> I'm really not feeling it though. I'm simply too crampy and achy, it feels like AF is going to be here any moment.Click to expand...

18dpo seems later than necessary. :winkwink: It seems like you could test on the 24th. My OTD for the second beta is 14dpo. You could totally test early...just sayin'.


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Ali isn't yor test date soon?
> 
> I wish! I'm only 5dp5dt and my OTD isn't until Dec 28th (which is 18dpo).
> 
> I'm really not feeling it though. I'm simply too crampy and achy, it feels like AF is going to be here any moment.Click to expand...
> 
> 18dpo seems later than necessary. :winkwink: It seems like you could test on the 24th. My OTD for the second beta is 14dpo. You could totally test early...just sayin'.Click to expand...

I totally agree! I have been testing, so far BFN, but I wasn't really expecting it to be positive yet. Maybe tomorrow? I'll be 6dp5dt. I figure I won't give up hope until Christmas if it is still BFN at that time, then I think it is safe to say it won't turn positive.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Ali isn't yor test date soon?
> 
> I wish! I'm only 5dp5dt and my OTD isn't until Dec 28th (which is 18dpo).
> 
> I'm really not feeling it though. I'm simply too crampy and achy, it feels like AF is going to be here any moment.Click to expand...
> 
> 18dpo seems later than necessary. :winkwink: It seems like you could test on the 24th. My OTD for the second beta is 14dpo. You could totally test early...just sayin'.Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree! I have been testing, so far BFN, but I wasn't really expecting it to be positive yet. Maybe tomorrow? I'll be 6dp5dt. I figure I won't give up hope until Christmas if it is still BFN at that time, then I think it is safe to say it won't turn positive.Click to expand...

True still real early I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- So are you testing everyday? I'm going to start testing on Christmas, but I'm trying to remember that it's still early. That will be 6dp5dt for me. Give it a few extra days after Christmas just in case! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Ali- So are you testing everyday? I'm going to start testing on Christmas, but I'm trying to remember that it's still early. That will be 6dp5dt for me. Give it a few extra days after Christmas just in case! Fingers crossed for you!!

I am POAS addicted, I know it's bad but if I'm pregnant I want to know the moment it happens. I'm just not feeling it though, the back pain and cramping are pretty severe. I'll be blown away if I'm pregnant. 

I'm praying for you and Lucie an August and Hold and Ever! :hug:


----------



## Whisper82

Mo - So very sorry. There is nothing I could say...I pray some peace will come to your heart some day. :hugs:

Wanna - I hope everything is ok. Keep us updated. You are also in my prayers. :hugs:

Girly - still hoping this isn't bad news. Hang in there! :hugs:

Ali - There is still time to turn positive. You're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

It's 3:34am and I can't sleep :cry: my outer cheeks hurt from the pio injections so I can sleep on my side and since I can only sleep on my back now my back is killing me!!!! :cry:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - so so sorry to hear your news. The world is just too cruel!!

Ali - cramping is a very good sign!! I had it with my son! Good sign!!!

August - so sorry you are in so much discomfort! Are you using a little heat on the area after? I heard it disperses the oil more??

Wanna- how are you today? Have you had a phone call re bloods? Thinking of you!

Girly - really hope you are ok! Thinking of you!

Lotus - yah for 2 frosties!! Brilliant news!!

AFM - I am 4pd5dt. I am one of the odd people that hates POAS!! So scared of seeing BFN!!
I will be testing on 26th and not before! Hating this wait though!! 
Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Everhopeful~ I was told no heat after transfer, only ice so I started that last night. I got about an hour in of sleep. I'm up and ready for work, but I'm in so much discomfort. I never thought it could be like this. I know it's worth it, but man o man I don't want to have to go through this twice. 

Alicatt ~ I test everyday too :blush: 'Hi, my name is August and I'm a poas-aholic" :rofl: I'm praying that your test turn positive soon. If I read right, I believe HCG can be detected on 9dp5dt... you are almost there :hugs:

As for me 3dp3dt ~ According to the link you girls put up about the days of transfer and what's happening... my little embie should start attaching between today and sunday ... I find myself praying over my stomach every few minutes lol ... this needs to works!


----------



## Em260

Mo, I am so sorry!! Sending you huge :hugs: I wish there was something else I could say or write. I'm so sorry just doesn't seem adequate :(


----------



## Godisgood

Hi michelle01, i really am praying very hard for my lil one to grow. I never asked about progesterone levels.. now that you explained it to me, i will ask my dr when I see him. Thanks for your words of encouragement! All the best to you and your lil one too! :)


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - I am sooo sooo sorry :hugs: It really is just so unfair and I hope that the doctor has an explantation as to why this happened.

ali - Got my FX'ed for you ;) And awesome news on the raise and new job title :)

Sweet - I am good, still proceeding with caution cause it is so early! I am still very nervous all the time. How are you?

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Sweetness_87 said:


> Chase- Glad to hear your surro is still trucking along. I think you need to put a ticker on your profile. Just sayin :)

I've thought about it, but I decided to wait for my US on the 28th before doing that. I got thrown from this horse once before, but that was only 6 days after a BFP and with my ex, both times she started spotting 1 day after BFP, so I am feeling pretty good about things. But I just don't want to 'jinx' it somehow, you know? So I decided I would wait for everything to be all right on the scan and then I'd reward myself by adding a ticker - probably the fruit one. For obvious reasons, many of the tickers are a bit 'girlie' but at least that one looks gender neutral. I want one with rockets! I'm going to do baby's nursery with a space theme because the way I think - I'm a guy, so it probably has something to do with the shape of rocket ships :haha:

Assuming all is well on the 28th, I'll probably start a pregnancy diary as well. Call it 'The Single Dude's Guide to Being Pregnant' or something like that. A place for me to ramble on about going through this and uncorking my offbeat sense of humor. Don't know if anyone will read it, but it might give a bit of a different perspective.


----------



## augustluvers

ChaseThisLite said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Chase- Glad to hear your surro is still trucking along. I think you need to put a ticker on your profile. Just sayin :)
> 
> I've thought about it, but I decided to wait for my US on the 28th before doing that. I got thrown from this horse once before, but that was only 6 days after a BFP and with my ex, both times she started spotting 1 day after BFP, so I am feeling pretty good about things. But I just don't want to 'jinx' it somehow, you know? So I decided I would wait for everything to be all right on the scan and then I'd reward myself by adding a ticker - probably the fruit one. For obvious reasons, many of the tickers are a bit 'girlie' but at least that one looks gender neutral. I want one with rockets! I'm going to do baby's nursery with a space theme because the way I think - I'm a guy, so it probably has something to do with the shape of rocket ships :haha:
> 
> Assuming all is well on the 28th, I'll probably start a pregnancy diary as well. Call it 'The Single Dude's Guide to Being Pregnant' or something like that. A place for me to ramble on about going through this and uncorking my offbeat sense of humor. Don't know if anyone will read it, but it might give a bit of a different perspective.Click to expand...

I love the title of your future diary! :yipee: I would read it!!!! I don't blame you for wanting to wait until the ultrasound. I pray that everything works in your favor Chase :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Chase- I would love to read it!! Maybe it could be a blog? Or perhaps you would rather it be private?
Not often you get to read a mans perspective on becoming a parent. Thousands written by women.
Trying everything possible to keep myself busy and focused. Bored of waiting now!! 
With my last IVF I knew it hadn't worked on 7dp3dt. My boobs stopped hurting was the only real thing but I just felt I knew. My doc said to me that it could have simply been all the hcg finally leaving my body and waiting for my own pregnancy to take over?? Do you think this could be correct?
I only ask because if it happens again this time I'm wondering if there could still be any hope? 
Stupid question really... It's such a stressful process and I promise myself that I won't get into this mind game... Yet here I am again!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Chase- Glad to hear your surro is still trucking along. I think you need to put a ticker on your profile. Just sayin :)
> 
> I've thought about it, but I decided to wait for my US on the 28th before doing that. I got thrown from this horse once before, but that was only 6 days after a BFP and with my ex, both times she started spotting 1 day after BFP, so I am feeling pretty good about things. But I just don't want to 'jinx' it somehow, you know? So I decided I would wait for everything to be all right on the scan and then I'd reward myself by adding a ticker - probably the fruit one. For obvious reasons, many of the tickers are a bit 'girlie' but at least that one looks gender neutral. I want one with rockets! I'm going to do baby's nursery with a space theme because the way I think - I'm a guy, so it probably has something to do with the shape of rocket ships :haha:
> 
> Assuming all is well on the 28th, I'll probably start a pregnancy diary as well. Call it 'The Single Dude's Guide to Being Pregnant' or something like that. A place for me to ramble on about going through this and uncorking my offbeat sense of humor. Don't know if anyone will read it, but it might give a bit of a different perspective.Click to expand...
> 
> I love the title of your future diary! :yipee: I would read it!!!! I don't blame you for wanting to wait until the ultrasound. I pray that everything works in your favor Chase :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds like a great plan and I would read it too!

Just got back from my P4 test. The nurse at the FS office told me that it was too early yet for even a blood test, and she was like.. STOP stressing!!!! She said that if I was going to test, to do it on Christmas as that would be 15DPO. Plus the connotation of finding out then would be cool. So we'll see. I just want to KNOW already! :rofl:

I'm going out to dinner tonight to celebrate my raise and promotion, do you think I could have a glass of wine? :shrug: Trying to decide if it would be a good idea or not. I kind of want one, but don't want to cause any harm!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali-yay that's exciting. 

Mich- I understand. I am nervous allllllllll the time too. Just praying everything cont to g good. Just want to be out of the first trimester. 

Chase-yes I completely understand. I waited til my US to put my ticker up. And still feel nervous bout doing it. And i like that theme


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Chase- I would love to read it!! Maybe it could be a blog? Or perhaps you would rather it be private?
> Not often you get to read a mans perspective on becoming a parent. Thousands written by women.
> Trying everything possible to keep myself busy and focused. Bored of waiting now!!
> With my last IVF I knew it hadn't worked on 7dp3dt. My boobs stopped hurting was the only real thing but I just felt I knew. My doc said to me that it could have simply been all the hcg finally leaving my body and waiting for my own pregnancy to take over?? Do you think this could be correct?
> I only ask because if it happens again this time I'm wondering if there could still be any hope?
> Stupid question really... It's such a stressful process and I promise myself that I won't get into this mind game... Yet here I am again!! Xx

Ever - I think every woman is different and every attempt is different. So it is extremely hard to figure out if you are pregnant or not! The progesterone causes you to feel pregnant. It is all so confusing. So I'm going to tell you what my FS nurse just told me! Stay strong, be positive and keep the faith! Visualize it happening and it will happen. Easier said than done, but we need to be strong and make it happen :thumbup: 

As for boob pain, I hardly have any, I have a little sensitivity in the nipples and on the sides, but that is it. I do have a lot of cramping and lower back pain that seems to come and go, and vary in its severity. I have moments where I feel totally normal, and then 20 minutes later I'm rubbing my back and bending over from the cramp. :shrug: I have no idea what any of this means, and I think I realized this morning, that I'm not going to know for a few more days, so I just have to deal with it! :haha: Does that make any sense? I pray that we are both carrying little tiny beans that are sticking with all their might! :hug:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, I think it would be fine to have a glass of wine. Most women who get pregnant have no idea at this stage and they still drink and it doesn't cause any issues. I wouldn't tie one on or anything like that :haha: but one glass isn't going to harm your baby! Celebrate, you've earned it. :thumbup:

Edited to add that I am feeling no boob pain! :haha:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- thank you! Perfectly put!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali- thank you! Perfectly put!! Xx

Thanks! It is hard to reconcile all the feelings we are having at this time, and our hormones are all over the place. I had a bit of an epiphany and decided to heck with it, I'm going to think positively and enjoy my holiday and assume that BOTH of the little beans are nestling in for a long winters nap! :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

So this is the quick short version of what is going on, i had avery frustrating morning on the phone going crazy, to get these results to where I am now has been quite a process for me, like pulling teeth literally, :growlmad: but I will go into detail about that more later because I have to run out the door soon. 

So my HCG blood results were nice and high at 22,461, so that is great news and a huge relief to me because that means I am not miscarrying!!!

I have a vaginal ultrasound at 1:30 today so I have to get ready to go to that shortly and I have to drink and make sure I have a full bladder for that apponitment. I am hoping to see heart beats because that will make me feel alot better!!! I can't wait to see what isgoing on in there!!! Fingers crossed that everything looks good, and I can't wait to see how many babies!!! 

I am still having a little dark brown dried chunky blood and there is a tiny bit of brownon my maxi pad, but it is a very small amount. The red blood seems to be coming to a stop. Hopefully it will soon!!

i will update later on tonight. Thanks for all of the well wishes girls. I really appreciate it!!!:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna-glad tonhearvplease keep us posted I will be praying


----------



## girlydreamer

Wanna so happy for you :) mobaby I'm so sorry your going through this take care. Thank you everyone for the well wishes the bleeding is now like a period I took a pregnancy test and was negative looks like a chemical pregnancy. I wish I had never tested before my otd and I would have never known I now have to tell everyone that I had a miscarriage as they don't know we went for ivf I feel embarrased dh is gutted and is blaming me for testing early. I'm shocked I thought it would work doctor said we had text book perfect embryo and I'm 24 dh 21 really thought it would work. My doctor says I've to wait two periods now for fet. Ladies in 2ww I would strongly advise not to test earlier than otd please I don't want anyone to feel how I do know I'm starting to think I just imagined the positive tests. Sorry for ranting.


----------



## alicatt

girlydreamer said:


> Wanna so happy for you :) mobaby I'm so sorry your going through this take care. Thank you everyone for the well wishes the bleeding is now like a period I took a pregnancy test and was negative looks like a chemical pregnancy. I wish I had never tested before my otd and I would have never known I now have to tell everyone that I had a miscarriage as they don't know we went for ivf I feel embarrased dh is gutted and is blaming me for testing early. I'm shocked I thought it would work doctor said we had text book perfect embryo and I'm 24 dh 21 really thought it would work. My doctor says I've to wait two periods now for fet. Ladies in 2ww I would strongly advise not to test earlier than otd please I don't want anyone to feel how I do know I'm starting to think I just imagined the positive tests. Sorry for ranting.

AWW Girly, so sorry for your loss. :cry: My heart goes out to you and Mo, I wish there were words to express how sad I am for you and Mo. Big :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

girlydreamer said:


> Wanna so happy for you :) mobaby I'm so sorry your going through this take care. Thank you everyone for the well wishes the bleeding is now like a period I took a pregnancy test and was negative looks like a chemical pregnancy. I wish I had never tested before my otd and I would have never known I now have to tell everyone that I had a miscarriage as they don't know we went for ivf I feel embarrased dh is gutted and is blaming me for testing early. I'm shocked I thought it would work doctor said we had text book perfect embryo and I'm 24 dh 21 really thought it would work. My doctor says I've to wait two periods now for fet. Ladies in 2ww I would strongly advise not to test earlier than otd please I don't want anyone to feel how I do know I'm starting to think I just imagined the positive tests. Sorry for ranting.

I'm so sorry to hear that :( and dh shouldn't be doing any blaming. I pray that your next cycle works. Ugh life is just unfair


----------



## augustluvers

girlydreamer said:


> Wanna so happy for you :) mobaby I'm so sorry your going through this take care. Thank you everyone for the well wishes the bleeding is now like a period I took a pregnancy test and was negative looks like a chemical pregnancy. I wish I had never tested before my otd and I would have never known I now have to tell everyone that I had a miscarriage as they don't know we went for ivf I feel embarrased dh is gutted and is blaming me for testing early. I'm shocked I thought it would work doctor said we had text book perfect embryo and I'm 24 dh 21 really thought it would work. My doctor says I've to wait two periods now for fet. Ladies in 2ww I would strongly advise not to test earlier than otd please I don't want anyone to feel how I do know I'm starting to think I just imagined the positive tests. Sorry for ranting.

Don't be sorry for ranting, that is what all of this is for. We are all here to support one another :hugs: I'm sorry that the witch got you. I really am :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Wanna ~ That's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh girly, I am so sorry and your DH should not be blaming you; this is not your fault! :hugs:

wanna - great to hear; cannot wait for your next update! And how did your DH's interview go yesterday?


----------



## augustluvers

So I'm getting looks from people in the office... due to my very bloated stomach. Alright girls (and Chase) I'm 5'7 and I weigh about 135lbs, so any bump or bloat is very noticable and people around here are noticing and asking if I'm pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## everhopeful

Girly - I am so sorry! Really awful roller coaster of emotions. Be good to yourself. Two cycles will fly by and you'll be doing your FET before you know it!

Mo - so glad that the blood tests came back and put you at ease, good luck with scan! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

August- lets hope this is the very beginning of your baby bump tummy!!
Ok, so it might be mostly bloat at the moment but soon it will be a growing bubs!
Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

August-that's hilarious. You must be a little thing. I'm 5'4 and weigh 131 as of this morning. The I've process I gained like 8 to 10 lbs and now back down to my preivf weight. But I'm ready to gain weight. I mean wouldn't you think I should be gaining?


----------



## everhopeful

Sweet- I lost weight through my first trimester with Noah. No idea why as I wasn't sick at all really. I just figured he was using up all my calories!
It'll soon come though! Xx


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness_87 said:


> August-that's hilarious. You must be a little thing. I'm 5'4 and weigh 131 as of this morning. The I've process I gained like 8 to 10 lbs and now back down to my preivf weight. But I'm ready to gain weight. I mean wouldn't you think I should be gaining?

I've lost five pounds since my BFP - I think because of MS and vomiting and such. My OB says it's typical and that weight gain will start after first trimester. I haven't checked my weight in over a week, and I'm starting to get a tummy now, so maybe the weight gain is starting. Who knew I'd be excited to start packing on the pounds?!? :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - So glad to hear you had great numbers! Praying for you to have a good scan!!!

Chase - You should write a book!!!! Seriously, I would totally buy it! You remind me of a close friend of mine and he is hilarious. I bet tons of people would love to hear your point of view.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ever-thanks glad to hear u didn't get sick and still lost weight

Whisper-I know! I can't wait to have a belly. This is just so nerve racking I mean not feeling a thing then all these stories lately ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Come on 12 weeks


----------



## Sweetness_87

One of the er docs us going to scan me this sun. I hope she can see both via abdominal and since my uterus is retroverted


----------



## augustluvers

Sweetness ~ My cousin is currently 6 weeks pregnant and she actually lost weight, lol it's pretty normal to lose before you gain. But right now I'm looking pretty big LOL


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, (Will do personals shortly, I promise, :winkwink:)

Here is a link to my pregnancy journal!!! Pop over to find out how many babies I am cooking and to see my ultrasound picture!!!!:happydance::happydance:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...egos-ivf-icsi-miracle-after-3-years-lttc.html


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Oh girly, I am so sorry and your DH should not be blaming you; this is not your fault! :hugs:
> 
> wanna - great to hear; cannot wait for your next update! And how did your DH's interview go yesterday?

Thanks for being so supportive hun!!! :hugs::hugs::flower:

In all of the excitement I totally forgot to mention how DH's phone job interview went!!He says that he felt it went really great and that there is a really strong chance that heis going to get the job. The phone interview lasted about an hour and DH said he felt like he answered the questions very good. There are 3 positions that need to be filled and the interviewer said he was interviewing 14 total potential job candidates, so I think DH has a very strong chance of getting the job. So keep your fingers crossed for him!!:thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Awesome news wanna; so happy for you and DH :) Congrats ;)


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - so happy for you!! Excellent news and scan!! Xx


----------



## holdontohope

Mo and Girly I am so very sorry for your losses :hug: my heart goes out to both of you!!!

Wanna I am so glad that everything is ok and congrats on twins!! :)


----------



## holdontohope

Just wanted to give everyone a little update on me!!!! 

I am 7dp5dt :) the last couple days have been really hard for me. The bloating got worse accompanied by nausea, dizziness, cramping and light spotting. 

This morning my FS decided to do a blood test and just informed me that it was positive!! I am PREGNANT!! :cloud9:

It's very early and I am in total shock! Just crossing my fingers and praying the spotting stops and my baby(s) continue to grow :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay!!! I'm so excited hold!!! You have been spotting??

Wanna-I posted on your other journal already but congrats that's sooooooooooooo excited. Twins!

Afm-just bloated took a couple belly pics and looks like I have a tiny belly already. I just am sooooooo nervous I need to QUIT looking at dr google and the horror stories.


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a little update on me!!!!
> 
> I am 7dp5dt :) the last couple days have been really hard for me. The bloating got worse accompanied by nausea, dizziness, cramping and light spotting.
> 
> This morning my FS decided to do a blood test and just informed me that it was positive!! I am PREGNANT!! :cloud9:
> 
> It's very early and I am in total shock! Just crossing my fingers and praying the spotting stops and my baby(s) continue to grow :)

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you hun!!! How exciting!!! :thumbup: I hope that the spotting stops soon and that you have a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## michelle01

Congrats hold! I am so happy for you.

Sweet -Stop googling! I had too; I had to realize everyone is different, so worrying about it won't change anything and enjoy being pg :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- When will you get your Beta back???? Has it stopped?!? Gosh i hope so
> 
> Mich- Hope your doing ok
> 
> Lotus- Yay thats exciting! Im glad they worked out and all made it to blast!
> 
> Lucie- Hope your doing ok
> 
> Chase- Glad to hear your surro is still trucking along. I think you need to put a ticker on your profile. Just sayin :)
> 
> Mells- How are you??

Hanging in there! I'm just enjoying the holiday season. My baseline is Thursday, so things will be ramping up soon.
I know how nervous you are, which is understandable, but you have to limit the googling since that wont really change anything. Stay positive Hun :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Just got a call from the fs ... Two of my embryos made it to be frosties... Unfortunately due to the speed of me going from iui to ivf dh and I didn't have the funds to do it :cry: the fee that my fs charges is way to high and way to sudden and I feel like a crap of person for not being able to do it :cry: 

On the other hand the tech informed me that these two embryos were of lesser grade then the two that were transferred and therefor the fs believes that I should be ok with the two the I transferred...

Please don't judge me. I feel like crap all on my own but I just needed to vent with others. We really had thought that the other three would have never made it due to the rush of having a 3 day transfer but obviously I was wrong :cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Congrats hold! I am so happy for you.
> 
> Sweet -Stop googling! I had too; I had to realize everyone is different, so worrying about it won't change anything and enjoy being pg :)

Thanks mich! I never thought of it that way. Everyone is different. And I can't judge myself as I have never been preg before.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks and that's awesome. I'm glad you gotto jump right back into and not have to wait at all!! Hope it goes well!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

August- No one here is going to judge you. This is a supportive place. :hugs: I totally understand the cost issue. We are paying for everything out of pocket and it is ridiculous. It's wonderful that you were able to do IVF at the last minute and get two to transfer! Good luck for that BFP!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wanna- Congrats on the TWINS! :wohoo: Great news!!!!

Hold- Wooooo! Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance: What a wonderful gift for the holidays!


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> August- No one here is going to judge you. This is a supportive place. :hugs: I totally understand the cost issue. We are paying for everything out of pocket and it is ridiculous. It's wonderful that you were able to do IVF at the last minute and get two to transfer! Good luck for that BFP!!!

I know I thank god for you girls every second of the day :hugs: at least I'm prepared for if I need to do it again, which I pray never happens lol


----------



## wannabeprego

@August, Sorry that you couldn't afford to freeze the embryos. This fertility stuff is sooooooo expensive and it is already so difficult to afford everything as it is, so none of us can judge you for doing what is best for you hun!!! :hugs: I am hoping and praying that this cycle will be a success for you and that you will not have needed the frozen embryos anyways!!! Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:

@Sweet, I am nervous too so I know how hard it is not to want to go crazy with DR Google looking at stuff. The spotting spurred me into doing the google thing but it didn't really tell me anything that I didnt know already. Up until the spotting I managed to avoid Google though and was on good behavior. I am going to try to stay off of it again though. 

Now that we have seen the heart beats and everything looks good with the twins, I am tempted to announce on Facebook that we are pregnant. I am nervous about it though, if this dag on spotting would stop than I would feel more confident about announcing it. Right now it is just dark brown stuff, like chunky brown pieces when I pee and when I whipe, hardly anything is getting on my pad really. I already told my family the good news this afternoon, but they knew about my IVF cycle so I couldn't keep it from them anyways. Have you prego girls said anything on face book yet about being pregnant yet or are you waiting still?


----------



## MoBaby

wanna not trying to discourage you but i wouldnt announce it on facebook. we saw the heartbeat 5 or 6 times and heard it 2 times and look what happened. seeing the heartbeat doesnt mean anything. also with the episode of spotting. My friend just found out she had a mc today at 8 wks (should have been 12) and she had 2 small spotting episodes after seeing the heartbeat. Doesnt mean you wont have a FT pregnancy. if after 8 weeks everything is okay then probably safe. After 8 weeks the chance for mc goes down a lot from what i understand. i know i sound like a party pooper. I imagine everything will be okay. If I ever have the chance again to be pregnant then I will wait until 12-14 weeks to tell anyone. its just to hard to go back and be like just kidding. Congrats on the twins!


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> wanna not trying to discourage you but i wouldnt announce it on facebook. we saw the heartbeat 5 or 6 times and heard it 2 times and look what happened. seeing the heartbeat doesnt mean anything. also with the episode of spotting. My friend just found out she had a mc today at 8 wks (should have been 12) and she had 2 small spotting episodes after seeing the heartbeat. Doesnt mean you wont have a FT pregnancy. if after 8 weeks everything is okay then probably safe. After 8 weeks the chance for mc goes down a lot from what i understand. i know i sound like a party pooper. I imagine everything will be okay. If I ever have the chance again to be pregnant then I will wait until 12-14 weeks to tell anyone. its just to hard to go back and be like just kidding. Congrats on the twins!

Thanks for the advice hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I can understand where you are coming from so I can see why you would suggest being cautious and waiting!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to let you lovely ladies know that I am going out of town for a few days because my family is getting together for our Christmas get together to exchange gifts and everything. It is mostly for my nieces and nephews since I have 9 of them. We have a big family since my mom had a total of 6 kids including me. Three girls and three boys. Everyone buys my mom a ton of gifts though as well. I am looking forward to seeing my family for a few days. I probably won't be on B&B for a few days though and I am not sure if we will be back sunday or monday. I would of left this morning but the spotting stuff happened so we stayed behind another day so i could get checked out and make sure everything is okay. 

I hope that all of you lovely girls have a wonderful weekend!!! :flower: Thanks again for all of your kind words and wonderful support through all of this!!!


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> @August, Sorry that you couldn't afford to freeze the embryos. This fertility stuff is sooooooo expensive and it is already so difficult to afford everything as it is, so none of us can judge you for doing what is best for you hun!!! :hugs: I am hoping and praying that this cycle will be a success for you and that you will not have needed the frozen embryos anyways!!! Good luck to you!!! :dust::dust:
> 
> @Sweet, I am nervous too so I know how hard it is not to want to go crazy with DR Google looking at stuff. The spotting spurred me into doing the google thing but it didn't really tell me anything that I didnt know already. Up until the spotting I managed to avoid Google though and was on good behavior. I am going to try to stay off of it again though.
> 
> Now that we have seen the heart beats and everything looks good with the twins, I am tempted to announce on Facebook that we are pregnant. I am nervous about it though, if this dag on spotting would stop than I would feel more confident about announcing it. Right now it is just dark brown stuff, like chunky brown pieces when I pee and when I whipe, hardly anything is getting on my pad really. I already told my family the good news this afternoon, but they knew about my IVF cycle so I couldn't keep it from them anyways. Have you prego girls said anything on face book yet about being pregnant yet or are you waiting still?

I haven't really told anyone outside of my family and a couple of close friends. I sort of need to start telling my boss and a few others because they will be able to tell soon anyway. I guess I have been pretty close-mouthed about it because of how anxiety provoking this whole situation is. I am currently struggling to decide if I'm going to tell anyone or just let them figure it out on their own! Probably pretty silly.....:blush:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper-you have a lot will power. All our family knows and some of our close friends know as everyone already knew we were going through IVF. But we are waiting til 12 weeks to make it known. We don't have to worry bout Facebook because dh or i don't have Facebook.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Are you guys avoiding all chocolate? I was told to, but it is harder than I expected! I gave away some dipped apples from edible arrangements today only to receive choc dipped strawberries! It's like torture!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I am 2dp5dt and feeling some pretty solid cramping tonight. I hope that's a good sign! :dance:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lotus, I'm not giving up chocolate. :haha: I'd be in real trouble if I had to do that! True story; my Dad was in WWII and back then the army (he was in the Canadian army - long story as he wasn't Canadian) used to give the soldiers a weekly ration of rum, cigarettes and chocolate. Well, he didn't drink or smoke, so he would trade away those things for the other soldiers' chocolate. But because the other soliders wanted the rum and cigarettes so badly, he'd always get a really good exchange rate and would make out like a bandit. So I come by my love of chocolate honestly!

Wanna, I responded to your news on your diary, but I would hold off making a general announcement until the end of the first trimester. That's what I'm doing, though it's hard to keep the news to myself when I want to shout it to the world.

Hold - congrats on your :bfp:! Hope everything continues to go well.

Sweetness - yeah, I've had to stop doing things like google. I'm a numbers guy, so I always want to know what the odds are but then I'd be focusing on the chances of something going wrong rather than them going right. So I just stopped all together. Every since one of us here is the result of a successful pregnancy and so is everyone else on the planet. I just keep reminding myself of that and not thinking negative thoughts.

August, I am sure no one is going to judge you. I chose not to freeze one of my embryos for various reasons and so I know how you feel. Despite the fact that this is my third round of IVF, I had never actually had any leftovers before and I felt really strange about choosing not to freeze. Like I was murdering my child or something - I had really not thought about how I would feel before I made that decision and it really affected me more than I would have expected. My previous clinic actually charged way more to freeze than the one I am using now. This one cost me $600 (that was a cost per frosty) but the one before had quoted me a much higher number - well, it wasn't them as they didn't have the facility, it was whoever they outsourced it to. And yes, this stuff does cost a lot but it's not like I have anyone to leave my money to otherwise (sorry nieces and nephews!) and this is what I want most in life. I would spend every penny I have if I had to.


----------



## everhopeful

Hold - I was just thinking about you! Brilliant!! Fantastic news on you BFP!!


----------



## everhopeful

August - nobody here will judge you. IVF is such an expense and the freezing part is very costly too here in the uk! You have to do what is right for you! Your decisions. Your way!

Lotus - never heard about avoiding chocolate? What is that for? I've not had any tea/ coffee but have had chocolate pretty much most days! 

My hubby and I decided to do token gifts this Xmas as we have spent so much on IVF. Not easy to find a gift for not very much! 
Xx

AFM- I'm now 5dp5dt. Not got any symptoms so not sure if I'm feeling very hopeful but I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies and gent :flower:

Just wanted to stop by and say I wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. 

I'm still reading and am so happy at all the good news on this thread. Lots of BFP's - Congrats.

Mo - I feel your pain and I am so sorry honey. Here's to 2013 being our year. :hugs:

AFM - I feel OK now about everything. Cannot do any natural trying till Feb due to the methotrexate but lots of practicing can't do any harm :haha: So just going to hope that not long after Feb I can come and update you all with some good news. 

I wish you all the best with your upcoming pregnancies and IVF's :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

JDH - heres hoping that Feb comes quickly for you! Can't wait to hear your good news in the new year!! So sorry for what you have been through!
I had an ectopic last year. It's not easy. Take good care of yourself!
Xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi hope everyone is well wanna so happy everything is looking well. Sweet when's your next scan??. Mobaby I'm thinking of you hope your ok . August so sorry about freezing your embryos I know how expensive this process is I was quite lucky my first fresh was nhs not sure if I have to pay for my frozen or comes under one cycle. Chase it is so refreshing to hear about ivf from a mans point of view hope your surrogate is doing well. Does anyone know how I put my signature at the bottom as everyone else has there cycle details at bottom of page and I don't know how to do that. Spoke with the hospital today who advised me to phone back at new year to get a date for fet I'm doing medicated cant believe it takes 2 months I want my frozen babies in now I'm not listening to my doctor this time and putting two back. I'm also thinking about trying acupuncture with next cycle. Dh still upset with me for testing early I know this sounds pathetic but I'm scared he's going to cheat on me now or leave me because my body didnt take I know this is stupid to think that I guess I'm just getting insecure. Hope the tww ladies are coping well can't wait to see all the bfps. I hope this thread is still going when I'm doing fet I would be lost without you girls and chase sort of got used to talking on here. Michelle hope all is well and baby is doing good.


----------



## girlydreamer

Whisper I would wait a little longer but completely up to you and when you feel time is right.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Girly - I'm glad you at least have a plan of when to do your next cycle. Will it be frozen or fresh?

I'm so sorry that you are also feeling insecure. It's enough to have to have to deal with the ups and downs of IVF. Is your hubby supportive? It sounds to me like you are blaming yourself which is easy to do but it's the wrong thing to do!
I'm 30 and with the grade blast I put back in I have a 72% success but there still has to be almost 30% that fail. No rhyme or reason, just bad luck! I'm hoping I'm in the 70% but I have had one failed cycle! It's a horribly stressful process but please never blame yourself or your body!! It is NOT your fault!!

With regards to signature at the bottom. If you click on user cp at top of page, then find edit signature down the left. Just make sure you hit save when you are done.

Xx


----------



## Em260

augustluvers said:


> Just got a call from the fs ... Two of my embryos made it to be frosties... Unfortunately due to the speed of me going from iui to ivf dh and I didn't have the funds to do it :cry: the fee that my fs charges is way to high and way to sudden and I feel like a crap of person for not being able to do it :cry:
> 
> On the other hand the tech informed me that these two embryos were of lesser grade then the two that were transferred and therefor the fs believes that I should be ok with the two the I transferred...
> 
> Please don't judge me. I feel like crap all on my own but I just needed to vent with others. We really had thought that the other three would have never made it due to the rush of having a 3 day transfer but obviously I was wrong :cry:

August, no one is going to judge you. This is a very personal decision. I can totally understand the money part because we are completely out of pocket too. It's really been a stretch on our finances. I'm praying that you won't even need frosties since you will get your BFP with twins!!


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a little update on me!!!!
> 
> I am 7dp5dt :) the last couple days have been really hard for me. The bloating got worse accompanied by nausea, dizziness, cramping and light spotting.
> 
> This morning my FS decided to do a blood test and just informed me that it was positive!! I am PREGNANT!! :cloud9:
> 
> It's very early and I am in total shock! Just crossing my fingers and praying the spotting stops and my baby(s) continue to grow :)

Yayyyy Hold!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: So exciting!!


----------



## Em260

girlydreamer said:


> Hi hope everyone is well wanna so happy everything is looking well. Sweet when's your next scan??. Mobaby I'm thinking of you hope your ok . August so sorry about freezing your embryos I know how expensive this process is I was quite lucky my first fresh was nhs not sure if I have to pay for my frozen or comes under one cycle. Chase it is so refreshing to hear about ivf from a mans point of view hope your surrogate is doing well. Does anyone know how I put my signature at the bottom as everyone else has there cycle details at bottom of page and I don't know how to do that. Spoke with the hospital today who advised me to phone back at new year to get a date for fet I'm doing medicated cant believe it takes 2 months I want my frozen babies in now I'm not listening to my doctor this time and putting two back. I'm also thinking about trying acupuncture with next cycle. Dh still upset with me for testing early I know this sounds pathetic but I'm scared he's going to cheat on me now or leave me because my body didnt take I know this is stupid to think that I guess I'm just getting insecure. Hope the tww ladies are coping well can't wait to see all the bfps. I hope this thread is still going when I'm doing fet I would be lost without you girls and chase sort of got used to talking on here. Michelle hope all is well and baby is doing good.

Girly - I know it's hard but you can't blame yourself. There are so many reasons why IVF fails and a lot of the times it's a sperm problem so the husband is at "fault" but really it's no one's "fault" it just happens. Your DH is probably upset that you tested early because he doesn't like seeing you upset. I know it's really hard for my DH because he can't fix this problem and he's used to being able to fix everything.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Girly-I'm doing good next official scan is Jan3 but going to have one of the er docs look today and/or tomorrow soni can see the heartbeats. Hope all is well with you. 

Hold-what was your beta? And congrats again!

Also I feel that people should tell other people when they feel comfortable to. I mean everyone is different all have different issues etc. not one is alike. I have a lot have people tell people the day they find out then the rest 3 months later. Basically we all know what's capable of happening and Ro just be aware of it if you are going to tell early. But wish everyone the best of luck either way!


----------



## LotusBlossom

everhopeful said:


> August - nobody here will judge you. IVF is such an expense and the freezing part is very costly too here in the uk! You have to do what is right for you! Your decisions. Your way!
> 
> Lotus - never heard about avoiding chocolate? What is that for? I've not had any tea/ coffee but have had chocolate pretty much most days!
> 
> My hubby and I decided to do token gifts this Xmas as we have spent so much on IVF. Not easy to find a gift for not very much!
> Xx
> 
> AFM- I'm now 5dp5dt. Not got any symptoms so not sure if I'm feeling very hopeful but I am trying to stay positive.

The nurse told me to avoid it (and it's on the take-home instructions) because of the caffeine. I finally broke down and ate one chocolate dipped strawberry last night. I couldn't take it. :winkwink: I looked online and there was nothing saying avoid chocolate. In fact, it was the opposite! Some info says small amounts of chocolate can prevent preeclampsia and gestational diabetes. I think the study was eventually debunked, but at least nothing said it was to be avoided.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks for the reply Lotus. I've had nothing else with any caffiene so I won't worry myself too much about the chocolate! Just so much of it around at this time of year!!
Xx


----------



## augustluvers

I drink coffe every morning :blush: however I drink more milk in the cup then coffee so fs said a cup a day won't be harmful ... Chocolates on the other hand I have no issue with because I don't like chocolate :)

I want to say thank you for all of your kind words regards my situation yesterday. It means the world to me.

I'm 4dp3dt and the trigger is out of my system!!!! Yay!!!! I don't feel any different today. I went shopping and I took a 4 hour nap, wrapped some gifts and now I'm just sittin back relaxing :) dh knows thy implantation can occur today or tomorrow so he won't let me do much. Lol 

Ill read back and catch up on you all, for now huge hugs to you all


----------



## girlydreamer

Thanks ladies for your kind words. Ever really hoping you get a bfp the odds are in your favour praying for you. Em260 maybe we will be doing a frozen cycle together after your surgery. Sweetness let us know how you get on at scan I love looking at your scan photos it gives me hope that I will see that one day. Lotus I think chocolates ok. Was never advised not to have chocolate so enjoy. Praying for bfps for everyone on tww.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok so they did a scan but sooooo hard to see anything because I'm completely retroverted like pointed to the floor and the ultrasound machine isn't the greatest. But we could see one tiny flicker and she couldn't find the other other because it was so fuzzy. So kinda a little nervous but i think I should just wait until my jan 3 ultrasound. Maybe I should hve waited so I wouldn't have been freaking. And my only sign is sore boobs at night only and tired


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweet, I know it's difficult, but try not to worry too much. I'm sure your scan on the 3rd will go much better. 

I hope you other lovely ladies and gent are doing well. As for I'm starting to worry because I've had no real symptoms I can detect. I know its early but I'm struggling with maintaining my PMA.


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet: Don't worry! All is most likely fine. Was your bladder full? This could cause the babies to be harder to see and identical twins will be harder to get on abdominal at this stage. Did you get measurements on the babies at all? Its a good sign you saw the flicker of the one. My friend with a retroverted uterus went in for a HB scan with doppler at like 11-12 weeks and they couldnt find it so they ended up doing transvaginal and all was fine. Dont worry! Stop freaking! (I know its hard not to) Are you consulting Dr. Google now?? If so STOP :) Good luck; I'm sure jan 3 all will be great. 

Lucie: You are to early for any symptoms. Little bean is only just implanting :) bet you have a BFP real soon.


----------



## alicatt

Hi All,

Just a quick hello, been super busy with Christmas preparations. I got a BFN yesterday and decided not to test again until Christmas. I do have some odd symptoms: thigh cramps, waves of uterine cramping and lower back pain, lots of watery CM (like I wet my pants wet sorry if that's TMI), and light headaches that don't last long, oh and waking up before my alarm, and exhaustion in the afternoon. What do you all think?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- no bladder was empty and good that makes me feel better and no the doc didnt measure also prob cause its ER docs and not the greatest on US unless its a FAST exam in a trauma. But yes the doc saw a flicker on one and I kinda did quickly. It does make me nervous but I need to chill and def stop looking at dr google. Ughhhh but thanks for making me feel better about your friend. And our ultrasound sucks. But I feel pretty good except tired and my boobs only hurt at night. I still feel like i should have more symptoms esp with twins. What u think


----------



## MoBaby

Your bladder needed to be full :) my uterus is the opposite of yours; tilted way forward so even with an empty bladder it was easy to see (better with full). I bet all is fine! ER docs don't know a lot about OB ultrasounds either and the probe they use makes all the difference. sore boobs and tired are good. Mine never were sore with this pg or my last but I had a lot of nausea.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo- no bladder was empty and good that makes me feel better and no the doc didnt measure also prob cause its ER docs and not the greatest on US unless its a FAST exam in a trauma. But yes the doc saw a flicker on one and I kinda did quickly. It does make me nervous but I need to chill and def stop looking at dr google. Ughhhh but thanks for making me feel better about your friend. And our ultrasound sucks. But I feel pretty good except tired and my boobs only hurt at night. I still feel like i should have more symptoms esp with twins. What u think

It is hard to just relax isn't it? OMG I'm trying so hard not to stress about during this 2WW! I can imagine that it just keeps going, the stress and the worry. Well all I can say is this: what will be will be (que sera sera) and we just need to relax, enjoy the holidays and just have faith that things are going to be just fine. I had a friend that used to go to see this motivational speaker, and I used to pshaw his enthusiasm for it, but I do remember him saying that he would visualize his goal, and more often than not he attained it. So right now I'm trying to visualize me little embryos getting all comfy, for a 8 month nap. Sweet, I'd do the same, just visualize those 2 heartbeats blink, blink, blink, and the blood flowing to them and them growing each and every day. The power of the mind is amazing! :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo Ali thanks that helps me a lot. I will have to visualize them flickering and beating and then I will stay off google. And yes the OB ones in the ER do suck. So I need to just stop. No more ultrasounds til my 9 week and 5 day ultrasound jan 3. I NEED to relax!

I'm also glad to hear about the symptom thing cause I really don't have any


----------



## holdontohope

Hi girls and chase! 

Thank you so much for all the congrats!! I still am in disbelief!! 

I hope to be able to get on tomorrow and catch up on everyone! I am so exhausted today!! I rode in a car for 7 hours in traffic to get to my family for Christmas. We weren't going to come, but my grandpa is not doing to well it could be his last Christmas. 

I haven't decided if I am going to tell my family yet. Part of me wants to because it will be the only chance to do it in person. The other part of me feels its just so early. I am having huge waves of nausea, so might not be able to hide it. I did a digital this morning! My first ever positive pregnancy test :cloud9:

I think someone asked about spotting and HCG number... The spotting is pink and barley there today thank god! I choose not to know the actual hcg number. I am a huge worry wort, I felt it was best if I don't know what they are. FS agreed and if something is not ok then he will tell me and we will go form there.


----------



## everhopeful

Hold - what an amazing feeling to see the word 'pregnant!'
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Enjoy the time with your family. Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Hold ~ congrats :yipee: 

Hey everyone... Super busy this morning sewing some last minute stuff for our churches Christmas service tonight...


----------



## want2conceive

Girly - So sorry to hear your news! I know how you must feel and it helps to get it out. We had a Positive on our first IVF blood test(on our 1st IVF attempt a couple yrs ago) and told a bunch of people we were pregnant and then the 2nd test was negative. It was really tough because we went from being cautiously optimistic to really happy and then to really disappointed at the time. People understand so don't worry what they will think when you tell them. If there is anything I can do to help you cope just let me know. We are all here for you. Big Hugs to you hun! :hugs:

August - You don't have to tell anyone in your office if you don't want to. Let them think what they want until you are ready to. And like Lotus said, nobody is going to judge you about the cost issue thing. In my case, we had to go to another country to do IVF because we couldn't afford to do it here as we had to pay out of pocket too.

Sweet & August - We are all small lol. I am 5'4 also and was only 129 lbs at my 11wk scan. And like Whisper my tummy is starting to get bigger so hoping to pack on some lbs soon.

Wanna - Thanks for sharing your journal. Stalking. Congrat's Again and I also voted for one of each btw. And have a safe trip.

Hold - Congrat's on your BFP!!! Yay for symptoms. Sorry about the spotting and I hope it stops.


Sweet - Stop worrying! Go about your day and 12weeks will be here before you know it.

Whisper and sweet - I know what you girls mean. We had only told some family and a few close friends as well. Wanted to update that we announced to a few people at a Christmas party we went to about our pregnancy because we hit 12wks yesterday! One of our friends was even moved to tears because she knows how long and hard we have tried for this. 3months down....6 to go! And no more suppositories! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone! I've just been silently observing for the past little while. Not much going on in my little world lately. Just doing some Christmas activities like making goodies for neighbors and sending out Christmas cards. Still having a decent bit of MS, but at least it seems to be staying away on the days I have to go to work! I do worry a ton about every little thing and have really been feeling that urge to google over the past couple days. Help me be strong and resist!! I just really don't want to do anything to hurt the babies. I have faith that everything will be ok with them, but I have to keep fighting off the anxiety. Hope everyone is doing well. Have a wonderful Christmas eve tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!!! How are you all today?


----------



## everhopeful

Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a very merry Christmas!!

I shall be testing in the 26th so will update after!! Anyone else going to be testing?
Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi ladies and gent! Hope you are well. Dh and I are at his parent's house in Wisconsin for the week. I'm supposed to go for my beta Friday, but I'm not sure if I will be able to find anywhere around here to have it done. We haven't decided anything about testing, but I'm thinking if we aren't able to go for the beta, we may test. Not sure when though.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all! Just working half-day today and then back home. Doing lots of Christmas activities, so probably won't be on very much. Hoping everyone gets their BFPs for Christmas!


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies and Gent! 

Merry Christmas Eve! I'm working a whole day today, but it will be my last until 2013! YAY!

Ever - good luck with your test!

Lucie - can you go to a Qwest labs or LapCorp? My insurance says I can go to Qwest for lab work. I think you need a request from your FS though. If not, just use a HPT until you get home.

Chase - hope your surrogate is doing well!

August - are you testing soon?

Want and Whisper - Hello!

AFM - not the greatest news on Christmas Eve for me.. tested with 3 different brands (IC - internet cheapies, FRER and CBE) all negative. The FRER might have had a hint of the beginning of a line. I'm 9dp5dt though, by now I should be seeing something I would think. I guess I will just have to wait until the 28th for the BETA. Just a little deflated now :( Don't think I'm going to tell my family that I tested, I want to get through Christmas with smiles!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali- sorry that the tests were negative. Blood tests are much more accurate though so please don't get deflated yet!! 
Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali, sorry about the negatives. :hugs:

As for where to get my blood work done, we are literally in the middle of nowhere so there are no labs around. There is a walk in clinic though, but I'll have to see if they accept my insurance. We already have an order from my FS for the test. I will have to talk to dh and see what he thinks will be our best bet.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali, sorry about the negatives. :hugs:
> 
> As for where to get my blood work done, we are literally in the middle of nowhere so there are no labs around. There is a walk in clinic though, but I'll have to see if they accept my insurance. We already have an order from my FS for the test. I will have to talk to dh and see what he thinks will be our best bet.

OH! Well that does make it a little more difficult now doesn't it! :haha: Maybe just enjoy your Christmas and wait it out? 

I think I'll do that, just wait until BETA, and keep the faith!

BTW - I was doing some reading last night and there are some people that react adversely to all the meds and the uterus is basically inhospitable to implantation immediately following the IVF cycle, so in some cases they are freezing all the embryos and waiting a few months before transferring them. So maybe I'm one of those women? If this is negative, I'm going to ask about whether my uterus is somehow not allowing them to implant. :shrug:


----------



## Mells54

Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope you all enjoy your holiday!!! :flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. Let's hope the beta brings a wonderful surprise. I'm so glad you also have some :cold:

I'm testing tomorrow (Christmas morning) with a FRER, and then my betas are the 26th and 28th. They only give me results on the 28th, though. Tomorrow is only 6dp5dt, so while I am optimistic, I'm trying to remember that it's still early. I'm just so impatient!


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Ali- I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. Let's hope the beta brings a wonderful surprise. I'm so glad you also have some :cold:
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow (Christmas morning) with a FRER, and then my betas are the 26th and 28th. They only give me results on the 28th, though. Tomorrow is only 6dp5dt, so while I am optimistic, I'm trying to remember that it's still early. I'm just so impatient!

Good luck to you! 6dp5dt is a decent amount of time to wait to test. You are right though, not all women will be positive then. I hope you are one of the lucky ones! :hug: 

:xmas16:


----------



## augustluvers

I'm testing every morning :blush: but I'm only 6dp3dt today and it was negative but it's early still fs said that I probably won't see anything until Wednesday or Thursday so who knows


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> Ali- I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. Let's hope the beta brings a wonderful surprise. I'm so glad you also have some :cold:
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow (Christmas morning) with a FRER, and then my betas are the 26th and 28th. They only give me results on the 28th, though. Tomorrow is only 6dp5dt, so while I am optimistic, I'm trying to remember that it's still early. I'm just so impatient!

Good luck tomorrow! Let us know!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - best of luck tomorrow. What a perfect Xmas gift that would be!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- my specialist actually prefers FET as the IVF meds can put your estrogen levels way too high! This can prevent implantation. Therefore FET can be the answer for those who are sensitive to estrogen!
Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali- my specialist actually prefers FET as the IVF meds can put your estrogen levels way too high! This can prevent implantation. Therefore FET can be the answer for those who are sensitive to estrogen!
> Xx

Yes! That is what I reading about! I'm sad, but keeping the faith right now. Plus I have 4 :cold: So this isn't the end! I haven't told my family that I tested this morning, I am just going to tell them I am not going to test until Friday. No sense letting everyone have a down Christmas.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali :( sorry. My re likes fet also because of the estrogen levels.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali :( sorry. My re likes fet also because of the estrogen levels.

Thanks.. have you thought about what you your plans are? Are you going to try again? I'm wondering if there are more tests I should run to see if there is something else wrong with me that won't allow the embryos to implant?


----------



## MoBaby

We will do fet in may/June .. I need f/u with my dr to discuss what he can test for b/c this makes no sense. I'm still waiting to mc.... I have d/c dec 31 . Ali the fets are really better than fresh so I bet that does it for you.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> We will do fet in may/June .. I need f/u with my dr to discuss what he can test for b/c this makes no sense. I'm still waiting to mc.... I have d/c dec 31 . Ali the fets are really better than fresh so I bet that does it for you.

:hug: Thanks for the update. I hope things happen naturally for you, and best of luck with your FET in the spring! Let me know if you hear anything from your FS as to why? Hopefully it is something that they can resolve for your FET.


----------



## michelle01

Sorrt about your tests ali :hugs:

Good luck testing lotus!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lucie73821

:xmas9: Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## MoBaby

GL with testing tomorrow lucie.


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> GL with testing tomorrow lucie.

Thanks Mo, but my OTD is Friday. But I may not test until I get home Sunday.


----------



## augustluvers

Merry Christmas everyone :hugs:

It's 6am here and I'm the only one wide awake :wacko: I'm like a little kid lol ... Can't wait to have my own children so I can experience Christmas the way my parents did with me and my siblings! God willing we will all have babies next christmas!


----------



## Em260

Merry Christmas everyone!! Good luck to all the testers this week!


----------



## Em260

Ali - it's still early and you might just have a late implanter. Fx! It's great that you have :cold: though and I've read the same research about FETs being better for some people.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

augustluvers said:


> Merry Christmas everyone :hugs:
> 
> It's 6am here and I'm the only one wide awake :wacko: I'm like a little kid lol ... Can't wait to have my own children so I can experience Christmas the way my parents did with me and my siblings! God willing we will all have babies next christmas!

I feel the same way. I've 'slept in' a bit this morning and I think that's the last Christmas I'll be able to do that for a while!
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## holdontohope

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!! :xmas3::xmas6::xmas4::xmas8::xmas12::xmas16::xmas9:

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday surrounded by friends and family!! :hug: 

I have a lot of catching up to do tomorrow! The Internet service has been crap here and all I have is my phone! 

Have a blessed day! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Christmas/Merry%20Christmas%20Graphics/4gpjmdw1jv3.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, sorry about the BFN hun!!! :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed that you will still get your BFP this cycle and that it is just to early still!!! :dust::dust:

@Lotus, Good luck!!! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust::dust:

AFM,DH & me had a great time with family over the weekend!! :thumbup: The drive up to my sister's was a nightmare though. Traffic jams all over the place and over $32.00 in tolls!!! :dohh: I got to see my sister's new house and it is big and beautiful. It overlooks the ocean. My nieces and nephews had fun opening their gifts and playing together. They are all getting so big and growing so fast!! :thumbup: My youngest niece that was just a baby the last time DH & me saw her is getting so big. She was running around, starting to talk and is just too cute!!! We drove back home Sunday morning and the drive back was much faster and alot less traffic!! :thumbup: I was so tired from the trip that I fell asleep at like 7pm, LOL. The trip really wore me out!!! :blush:

I am doing good except I am still have a little bit of the brown spotting. I get small amounts on my panty liner every now and than, when I go pee there are brown like chunky pieces in the toilet. Sorry if this is TMI. :blush: I don't know if the chunky stuff is the vaginal progesterone cream or not because it kind of builds up and gets chunky in there. I want to relax and enjoy my pregnancy but with this brown spotting it is hard to relax. I wish it would just stop since it is driving me crazy. :wacko:

My next DR appointment is 12/27 in the afternoon so I am hoping that both twins are growing and doing well, despite the continued brown spotting. Seeing them again on the ultrasound will make me feel better, I am sure. I also have been having light cramping, but nothing to horrible. I had a tiny bit of naseau but when I eat it goes away. I gained like 3 pounds over the holiday weekend, to much good home cooked food I suppose. LOL. :haha::blush:I think my bump is getting bigger and when I get to be 7 weeks I will have to do a new bump pic. :thumbup:

DH & me are thinking of going out to dinner for X-Mas today. The casino close towhere we live is having a buffet dinner so I think we might go there. We might check out a movie later as well.


----------



## alicatt

Merry Christmas to all! I hope everyone is doing well, and enjoying their families!

:xmas9::xmas8::xmas16::xmas17:

I have decided to just let things go, and wait for the BETA on Friday morning. I still have faith that it will be positive, but the odds are against me so I've been thinking about how I want to go about next cycle. If I have to have another cycle I want to discuss our options with my FS in our WTF appt. I want to know whether he thinks it is my eggs that are causing the embryos to arrest, or whether it is my uterus that is somehow stopping implantation. Or perhaps see if we can't help both factors? I'm also going to take a few months and really work at my diet and exercise, and hopefully get myself into better shape. Then I'll try again in the spring. Still hoping that this is it, but I am one of those people that always has a plan B! I guess it is how I cope with bad news, or when plan A doesn't work :shrug:

:hug: Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Merry Christmas! It has been an amazing Christmas for me so far. I got my first ever BFP! It's a faint line, but it's there. I've never seen anything but stark white before. DH and I are happy while being cautious until after my second beta on Friday. It feels too good to be true! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> Merry Christmas! It has been an amazing Christmas for me so far. I got my first ever BFP! It's a faint line, but it's there. I've never seen anything but stark white before. DH and I are happy while being cautious until after my second beta on Friday. It feels too good to be true! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! That is definatly the best Christmas present ever!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> Merry Christmas! It has been an amazing Christmas for me so far. I got my first ever BFP! It's a faint line, but it's there. I've never seen anything but stark white before. DH and I are happy while being cautious until after my second beta on Friday. It feels too good to be true! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Congrats :yipee:


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> Merry Christmas to all! I hope everyone is doing well, and enjoying their families!
> 
> :xmas9::xmas8::xmas16::xmas17:
> 
> I have decided to just let things go, and wait for the BETA on Friday morning. I still have faith that it will be positive, but the odds are against me so I've been thinking about how I want to go about next cycle. If I have to have another cycle I want to discuss our options with my FS in our WTF appt. I want to know whether he thinks it is my eggs that are causing the embryos to arrest, or whether it is my uterus that is somehow stopping implantation. Or perhaps see if we can't help both factors? I'm also going to take a few months and really work at my diet and exercise, and hopefully get myself into better shape. Then I'll try again in the spring. Still hoping that this is it, but I am one of those people that always has a plan B! I guess it is how I cope with bad news, or when plan A doesn't work :shrug:
> 
> :hug: Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!!!

I'm the same way... Always a planner :blush:


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Merry Christmas! It has been an amazing Christmas for me so far. I got my first ever BFP! It's a faint line, but it's there. I've never seen anything but stark white before. DH and I are happy while being cautious until after my second beta on Friday. It feels too good to be true! :dance: :dance: :dance:

:yipee: Congrats! Such a wonderful present to get for Christmas!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lotus, that's great news! Congrats.


----------



## girlydreamer

Yeahhhhh lotus so happy for you I hope everyone else on tww gets there bfp you ladies deserve this merry Xmas xx xxx


----------



## girlydreamer

Ever thinking about you hope you get a bfp. Well today I put on a brave face I've got a new Cousin who is 9 months I spent the day with her and spoiled her a bit I loved it i really believe I will be a good mum I am in awe of children I can't wait to be a mum when i had to hand my baby cousin back I was so envious dh fell in love instantly with her I could see in his eyes when he carried her to the cot it is so unfair our struggle to have kids. My cousin said to me today that I have a good man but must feel like half a woman that I can't give him babies. I went to the car and broke down Xmas sucks.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Wow, girly, what a horrible comment for someone to make - and on Christmas to boot. I can't imagine what goes through the head of a person like that. Do they have no clue how hurtful a statement like that is or do they just want to be cruel? I was married to a woman who had fertility issues and I never considered her any less a woman for it. It's just a quirk of biology - I was born with a birth defect in one of my eyes - does that mean I'm somehow less of a man? Or if instead I had been born with sperm issues, would that have also meant I wasn't a full male?
I wish I had been there when that cousin said that to you - I've very good with my words in the moment - I would have let a real zinger out at her (I'm assuming it was a woman who said it - it sounds more like a woman/catty sort of comment than a male/asshole one).
I know what you mean about babies, though. I was out on the ferry dock today and a couple with a baby girl was getting off the boat that I had to get on - I offered to help and the mum passed up the baby. Just holding her for the 60 seconds that the mum needed to climb up the ladder felt so nice. I've been waiting for this so long, I think it's going to take months before the thrill of being able to hold my own child wears off. Not that it will ever go away, but at first it's going to feel like a miracle each time.
Anyway, sorry that someone said something so hateful to you today of all days. The fact that you had the self-control not to slap the s**t out of her shows you are more of a woman than she'll ever be. And if she ever says it again just say "Well you, my dear, are certainly no lady!"


----------



## LotusBlossom

Girly- I agree with Chase. What a horrible thing to say. I would watch out for karma if I were your cousin... Don't let people make you feel bad for any of this. It most certainly is not your fault. It happens. It's crappy, but it happens. You will get your baby someday and it will be a wonderful gift! XO :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Lotus!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

I'm having one of those moments of doubt right now... I tested today and it was :bfn: I'm 7dp3dt ... I'm so afraid of tomorrow, the day that most 3dt ladies get their bfp! 

So many people are so confident that this cycle will work so I feel like if it doesn't I'm letting all of them down :cry:


----------



## Whisper82

Congrats Lotus!!!:happydance:

Girly - Yeah that was a very ignorant thing for your cousin to say. None of us here (or our partners) are less valuable people because of our fertility issues. We are all in the same boat and I think you and the others here are actually especially wonderful individuals! 

August - Sorry about your BFN, but sometimes it takes longer than expected to test positive. When is your beta?


----------



## girlydreamer

Thanks everyone you've cheered me up chase it won't be long till your holding your baby I hope your surrogate is doing well. August please don't worry that still sounds to early you may have implanted later. Hope everyone is having a good Xmas xxxxx


----------



## want2conceive

Merry Christmas Everyone! Got to eat some food I was craving for! Still sensitive to smell and sinse stopping the suppositories on Sat. I have been feeling Nausea the past few days. Not sure if the suppositories were helping me keep that in check before?


Good Luck to all the testers this week! :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Massive congrats Lotus! Did you have any symptoms? .

August, try to keep the faith! You're not out yet!

I'm 99% sure I won't be testing before my beta Friday. Tomorrow I need to try to find a place to have it done, as we are out of state at dh's parent's house.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got a "Pregnant" on a cb easy digital this afternoon! I still can't believe it but feel better seeing the word. :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Massive congrats Lotus! Did you have any symptoms?
> 
> I'm 99% sure I won't be testing before my beta Friday. Tomorrow I need to try to find a place to have it done, as we are out of state at dh's parent's house.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!

I didn't have any major symptoms. Had some cramping off and on since 2dpt, slight nausea and dizziness last night, fatigue yesterday... other symptoms are definitely from the progesterone (sore boobs). I just wanted to test since it is Christmas. :happydance:

Good luck, Lucie! You have some amazing willpower!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good to hear you had no major symptoms Lotus! I've been worrying about my lack of symptoms. As for my willpower, I'm sure it will be severely tested between now and Friday. I think we will be able to hold out though. We're at dh's parent's until Saturday, and I'd hate to test early and (god forbid) get a bfn. I know both dh and I would have a hard time enjoying the rest of our visit then.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Good to hear you had no major symptoms Lotus! I've been worrying about my lack of symptoms. As for my willpower, I'm sure it will be severely tested between now and Friday. I think we will be able to hold out though. We're at dh's parent's until Saturday, and I'd hate to test early and (god forbid) get a bfn. I know both dh and I would have a hard time enjoying the rest of our visit then.

I completely understand that! I was a little scared that I would ruin Christmas by testing early, but I couldn't wait. I'm so impatient.


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- I am still praying for you! :hug: I wish your FS didn't make you wait so long for a beta! :hugs: 

Lotus- Congrats!!! Best Christmas present ever! :) 

Girly-I am sorry about your cousin! That is horrible! She must not have much of a brain! :hugs: 

August- don't give up hope :hugs: I don't know much about when to test for 3dt vs. 5dt. But I know you still have time!! 

Want- what foods are you craving? Just curious!! :) 

Lucie- good luck for your beta on Friday! 

Wanna- good luck on Thursday at your appt!! 

I hope everyone else had a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## holdontohope

AFM: I still can't believe that I am pregnant!! The holiday's were wonderful, but I decided not to tell all family until I have an ultrasound. I only told my sister and brother because it was very important for me to tell them in person. They were both so happy for me it was very special moment :cloud9: 

I guess I am not one of the lucky ones that has no symptoms! My symptoms are pretty intense at times, especially the nausea. I am wondering if that could mean twins! :) The spotting is very scant and only when I wipe, never on the liner or in the toilet, it is also still a pink color. Tomorrow I will get to talk to my nurse and see what the plan is! 

How long will I stay on estrogen for? I think the endometrin I will be on till 12 weeks.. But I wasn't sure about the estrogen or the baby aspirin.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- just a quick update. Tested this am and it was a BFN!!

Gutted but onwards and upwards!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls... Thank you for all of your kind words of support and encouragement. 

I'm 8dt3dt and it's another :bfn: this morning. My beta test is on Saturday morning at 8am. I should have never tested :dohh: Hopefully today will pass on by quickly as I'm heading to work and a lot of work there is for me to complete today. 

I'm trying to remember that implantation can occur later then usual, but I just don't know. I had AF type cramps Monday and all day yesterday. :shrug:I don't read too much into what I'm feeling because of all the progesterone that I'm taking. DH wants me to buy some FRER's tonight so that I can test tomorrow morning with that but I don't want to spend money on that just yet. 

Anyway, I pray you all have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Congrats Lotus!! :happydance: What a wonderful Christmas gift!!!

Girly - I cannot believe your cousin said that!! What a horrible thing to say! I'm sorry you had to hear that :hugs: 

August - it's still early for you. Hope you get your BFP today! Fx! 

Ever - I'm sorry :(. Hopefully it's just too early for you. When is your beta?


----------



## Lucie73821

August and ever, I hope it's just still too early for you ladies! I've still got my fingers crossed for you two! 

Well I found a place to do the beta. Have an apt for 10am (Wisconsin time). If the results take too long to come in, I'll ask if they can call me. I would hate for it to take too long and mt doctor's office be closed (they close at 3 on Fridays, or 2 Wisconsin time). I'd hate to have to wait till Monday for the results!


----------



## michelle01

want - I started having waves of nausea about 2 days ago; really bad :sick: I am still on suppositories.

August & Ever - Your still not out! I am keeping my FX'ed for both of you!

Lotus - CONGRATS!!! I am so happy for you.

girly - I am so sorry your cousin said that to you; how awful! You are nothing but a strong woman for everything you have been through and are going through ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good. I am off for my second scan; so nervous!


----------



## holdontohope

Ever and August I am so sorry :hugs: Don't give up hope girls!! :hug: 

Em- how are you doing? Your surgery is getting so close! 

Lucie- good luck on your beta results!! Fingers crossed! :) 

Michelle- good luck on your second scan!! I am sure everything will be great!


----------



## holdontohope

Good morning Girls and Chase! 

This morning I called my OBGYN who has been my doctor for about 6-7 years. He has been wonderful to me through all my medical problems. I called to schedule my first OB appt which I thought would be around 7-8 weeks. But they ended up asking me to come in the afternoon! :) Just to go over meds and talk about what is safe now in general and food wise. Be extra cautious :thumbup: I am so excited! I have been in that office surrounded by pregnant women countless times and it was always so depressing.. Wondering if I would ever walk through the doors being there for something positive. Well today is the day!! :happydance:

I will ask today.. But how do I calculate how far along I am? I don't understand how they do it with IVF. My ER was 12/9 and my transfer was 12/14.


----------



## alicatt

Ever and August, I hope you get your BFP!

Hold, how are you doing?

Lucie, glad you found a place to do your BETA

Michelle, can't wait to hear about your next scan!

Chase, not long now before your US!

AFM, not looking good, broke down and tested, BFN :(. BETA is on Friday


----------



## michelle01

Ali - I am so sorry :hugs: I am still hoping you will get a nice surprise on Friday!

Hold - I know there are online calculators that can determine how far based on your ET or ER date. And when you go for scan they can measure the sac(s) for you.

My scan went great! Saw the hb, 141, measured 6w4d today :cloud9:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- will do personals in a bit. Got a question. I came home after visiting some friends today and saw a second pink line on my test. I must admit, I don't think I really gave the test more than a minute as I just saw one very deep coloured line.
I've done a little research and it suggests that evap lines are grey or colourless, not pink.
I used the first response early response. Should I just wait two days and test again?
Thanks, hoping I'm not just clutching at straws!!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi all- will do personals in a bit. Got a question. I came home after visiting some friends today and saw a second pink line on my test. I must admit, I don't think I really gave the test more than a minute as I just saw one very deep coloured line.
> I've done a little research and it suggests that evap lines are grey or colourless, not pink.
> I used the first response early response. Should I just wait two days and test again?
> Thanks, hoping I'm not just clutching at straws!!

Ever.. I think a line is a line! Can you test tomorrow with first morning pee? Then give it the full 5 minutes!


----------



## michelle01

Ever - A line is a line! I would get another test and take it or wait till the morning and take another one! I hope this is a great sign for you ;)


----------



## augustluvers

Ever ~ if it's pink and within the time limit then I would think that it is real! Cant wait for you to test again


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Ali and Michelle- feel a little hopeful but will try not to get too excited. No pharmacy is open this late so will have to buy some tomorrow and hold out for another day. Agggghhh, why didn't I stock up? Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks August- it wasn't within the time limit. It says to read within 10 mins. We were out for a few hours. I don't know what made me look at it agin but this morning I saw the first dark line and threw it in the bin in disgust. I don't think I gave it more than a minute. I then saw a second pink line when I got home and googled it as I've had evap lines before but they were colourless. Think the only way to know for sure is to test again nd wait the 3 minutes! 
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - blood tests are far more accurate. Please don't give up!

Hold - there are lots of online calculators. They ask for your ov date or LMP. Your ER date is your ov date.

Michelle - great heartbeat!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - massive congrats!,

Lucie- great you found somewhere to do beta!!

Chase - when is the us?

Xx


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks girls :) I tried to use the online calculator, but it's different then what my FS is going by. He says I'm 4 weeks 5 days which I just figured out he is going by my lmp. I was going by ER day which makes me 4 weeks 3 days. Either way they called me and my u/s is Friday Jan 4th!! :) I have a gut feeling its twins! FS also said my beta, progesterone and estrogen are so high and good that my body doesn't need the extra help. So I have been told to stop the estrace and endometrin... That makes me very nervous and scared.


----------



## holdontohope

Michelle- congrats on the ultrasound!!! Yay!! 

Ever- sounds very hopeful! Can't wait to hear about your next test! 

Ali- I am so sorry :hug: are u going to call ur FS?


----------



## augustluvers

Girly ~ That was truly a mean comment, and something that no one ever wants to hear. I'm so sorry that you have had to go through that :hugs:

Lucis ~ So happy that you found somewhere to get your Beta test done at. I pray that you get your results before your FS closes. 

Ever ~ I'm praying super hard that you got a BFP... Can't wait to hear on Friday! 

As for me ~ I'm in a sour mood. Came to work and got most of what I needed to get done, done. Still have two more hours to go and I would just rather be in my PJ's laying in my bed. I'm not feeling well at all. And I forgot to take my Estorial and Progestrone this morning so when I get home that means I have to take 3 of each at one time! :dohh: On top of everything my mother just emailed me and told me that my 22 year old brother went to city hall and got married to his girlfriend/fiance. My parents are upset, her parents are upset and now I'm even more angry! :rofl: Everyone likes my brother and the woman but they didn't expect this crap to fall from the sky today, you know... it's like my brother only thinks with his lower brain :rofl: Now I'm in a comical mood... great... oh dear lord what are these medications doing to me?


----------



## everhopeful

August- hope you get into your pj's soon!

That's crazy re your brother but I guess everyone does their wedding their own way in life? I have 3 brothers and one went on holiday and got married. Upset my parents but it was what they wanted so I guess they found a way to be happy for him.

Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ever- That's how my bfp showed up yesterday. I waited the 3 minutes, but at first glance I didn't see the second line. It was faint. So I took the digital in the afternoon and got a "pregnant" result! Fingers crossed for you! Sounds promising!


----------



## holdontohope

My 6 week u/s is scheduled for next week on Friday January 4th :cloud9: 

My 1st official OB appt and 2nd u/s is scheduled for January 10th :)


----------



## augustluvers

Hold~ yay for your ultrasound! :yipee:

As for me... Im having horrible af like cramping! If feel like af is coming but I know its got to be my body just messing with me... I searched google and found that at 8dp3dt cramping like this is a good thing... heres to hoping :) I feel a wave of hope hitting me.


----------



## LotusBlossom

augustluvers said:


> Hold~ yay for your ultrasound! :yipee:
> 
> As for me... Im having horrible af like cramping! If feel like af is coming but I know its got to be my body just messing with me... I searched google and found that at 8dp3dt cramping like this is a good thing... heres to hoping :) I feel a wave of hope hitting me.

Yay, August! Fingers crossed for you! I'm still having cramping that shows up off and on all day. I checked again today... Still BFP. :winkwink: I can't wait to hear about your BFP!!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Good evening all.
All, so sorry you are still getting BFN. Still holding out some hope for you, but I know it's a bit of a long shot. Glad you have some frosties waiting, though. Always good to have a backup!

Michelle - so happy to hear about your scan and the heartbeat!

Ever - glad you saw a line! It does sound very hopeful, but agree that it's best to be only cautiously optimistic until you can test again.

Hold - really nice that you are continuing to get good news.

August - with regard your little bro, it's important for families to remember a marriage is really for the people who are actually doing it. Some just are not comfortable with all the fuss or would rather not see the money spent. If a bride or a groom only wants their spouse there, I think it would be best if we all respect that even if we'd rather be there to share the joy. Not that it's a perfect comparison, but it's how some people don't want anyone else in the delivery room, not even their mum.

Lotus - It's great that you continue to get confirmation of your BFP!

I've got my first US on Friday - in the morning. I've been feeling really good about things - my surrogate continues to feel the sort of symptoms you would expect and she's had no problems at all. I'm getting more and more used to the idea that this is going to end the way I want at last. I'm still going to wait for a good report before putting up a ticker and starting a Pregnancy diary - sort of a little superstitious thing I guess - but one that I'm looking forward to. Best wishes to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

everhopeful said:


> Hi all- will do personals in a bit. Got a question. I came home after visiting some friends today and saw a second pink line on my test. I must admit, I don't think I really gave the test more than a minute as I just saw one very deep coloured line.
> I've done a little research and it suggests that evap lines are grey or colourless, not pink.
> I used the first response early response. Should I just wait two days and test again?
> Thanks, hoping I'm not just clutching at straws!!

That is exciting hun!!! Fingers crossed the next time you retest you get a nice dark BFP!!:thumbup: I have used FRER's before and I think it is a BFP based on what you said. I have never gotten a pink evap on a FRER even a few hours later. The tests had to sit for a few days before it got any line that could be considered an evap. 

Also since you don't have any tests on hand just put your FMU in a cup in the morning and run out and get your tests and than you can just dip it in your cup. I have done this before and my urine was fine even after sitting for a few hours. Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, How exciting that you have an ultrasound scheduled now!! Good luck!! I hope that every thing goes great!!! :happydance:

@Chase, That is wonderful that your surrogate has an ultrasound Friday!! You must be very excited!! I hope everything goes great and that your baby is growing strong and healthy!! Good luck!!

@August, those symptoms sound promising!!! I had lots of cramping before I got my BFP!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I have my OB appointment tomorrow afternoon at 2:45 and it will be the first time that I get to meet her. I hope I like her. I am going to have a list of questions that I am going to want to ask. I wanted to ask about my spotting and the progesterone. I also wanted to know how much experience she has with high risk pregnancies. I am not sure if I am considered high risk with twins and my spotting or not. I also want to make sure she has NICU access. Alot of times with twins they come early and end up in the NICU. If I am not happy with her than I won't hesitate to change DR's. I want the best possible care that I can get. Or maybe my OB can refer me to a high risk DR. I will find out tomorrow in my appointment I suppose. I am looking forward to see the twins on the ultrasound since I am sure that they have grown since the last time I had a scan. Wish me luck!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for another scan tomorrow, Wanna!!! Let us know how it goes with the new ob.


----------



## want2conceive

Lotus - Congrat's Hun!!! :happydance:
Join us in the other thread Lotus.


Hold - I was able to eat some desserts I was craving during Christmas dinner. I previously had cravings for Lasagna & French Fries(not together). Oh, and btw you can tell your due date by posting your your lmp into one of those pregnancy calculators.


Ali - So sorry hun! Big :hugs: to you!


August - Wait for your beta before ruling yourselve out! Don't give up yet! :dust: 


Ever - Hoping for another strong line for your next test! :dust:


Michelle - I'm sorry, I have had nausea off and on lately too. Feels like the room is spinning at times.


Wanna - Good Luck meeting your OB tomorrow! I hope you like her. I'm high risk like you because of my age. Ask what hospital they would use for your birth and see if it's where you want to have your birth and if they are a good hospital for high risk pregnancies.


----------



## Lucie73821

It's over. Period started.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Aw, Lucie, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Sorry Lucie :hug:

AFM.. no period but bad AF cramps I'm 99% sure it's a BFN. I have a plan! Has anyone hear of something called uterine scraping? I'm considering it. Not sure if my FS will even do it? :shrug: I'm going to ask.


----------



## holdontohope

Lucie I am so sorry :hug: :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> Sorry Lucie :hug:
> 
> AFM.. no period but bad AF cramps I'm 99% sure it's a BFN. I have a plan! Has anyone hear of something called uterine scraping? I'm considering it. Not sure if my FS will even do it? :shrug: I'm going to ask.

I have heard of that! I did a lot of research on it because I heard it can help in women with endo. My FS is personally against it. His reasoning was that it can lead to scar tissue build up. What did your lining thickness end up being at transfer? :hug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> It's over. Period started.

I am so sorry hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp142/nellielpn_2009/hugs/big_hugs_bear.gif


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lucie :hug:
> 
> AFM.. no period but bad AF cramps I'm 99% sure it's a BFN. I have a plan! Has anyone hear of something called uterine scraping? I'm considering it. Not sure if my FS will even do it? :shrug: I'm going to ask.
> 
> I have heard of that! I did a lot of research on it because I heard it can help in women with endo. My FS is personally against it. His reasoning was that it can lead to scar tissue build up. What did your lining thickness end up being at transfer? :hug:Click to expand...

I'm not sure what it was at transfer, it was 19mm at trigger! Very thick, maybe too thick?


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie ~ I'm so sorry that Af started... Question: Are you not taking progesterone? I never thought on IVF cycles that AF could come until you stop taking the progesterone. 

Alicatt ~ I know how you're feeling. I hate those BFN... :hugs:

Chase ~ I think it's more of the way my brother just slapped everyone with it, as well as his bride. Last night my father was telling me that on Saturday we will be having a small ceremony at my house and a small reception for them. We'll see how that goes, as that is also the day of me BETA. 

As for me ~ I'm 9dp3dt and I tested with a FRER & IC with FMU... :bfn: Sometimes I think I can see something on the FRER but if its not noticable I'm counting it as a negative. I cried my eyes out the whole hour drive into work. I don't know what Saturday may bring but I'm not holding my breath on any given answer... I just never know what God may or may not bring me on that day.


----------



## Lucie73821

August, I'm on crinone. 

I've sent an email to the ivf coordinator asking if there's any point to doing a blood test tomorrow. If I don't hear back in a few hours, I will give the office a call.


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie73821 said:


> August, I'm on crinone.
> 
> I've sent an email to the ivf coordinator asking if there's any point to doing a blood test tomorrow. If I don't hear back in a few hours, I will give the office a call.

Gottacha! I know that my FS still does blood work before moving on. I hope you get some answers soon. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry, Lucie :hugs: I know what a bummer that is. You have 6 frozen bundled of hope, so when you're ready, you can begin to focus on the next try.

August: it sounds like you still have a shot this cycle. FX'd!

AFM, I had the odd experience of taking an HPT this morning and hoping it would be negative. But there is still a faint line. My beta 3 days ago was 29, so hopefully it will go back to zero soon. I read that you can ovulate as soon as 2 weeks post-D&C. Today is day 11, so I plan to jump DH tonight! We're (hopefully) back in the game :)


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> I'm so sorry, Lucie :hugs: I know what a bummer that is. You have 6 frozen bundled of hope, so when you're ready, you can begin to focus on the next try.
> 
> August: it sounds like you still have a shot this cycle. FX'd!
> 
> AFM, I had the odd experience of taking an HPT this morning and hoping it would be negative. But there is still a faint line. My beta 3 days ago was 29, so hopefully it will go back to zero soon. I read that you can ovulate as soon as 2 weeks post-D&C. Today is day 11, so I plan to jump DH tonight! We're (hopefully) back in the game :)

 :hug: First! Glad you are back to TTCing!


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lucie :hug:
> 
> AFM.. no period but bad AF cramps I'm 99% sure it's a BFN. I have a plan! Has anyone hear of something called uterine scraping? I'm considering it. Not sure if my FS will even do it? :shrug: I'm going to ask.
> 
> I have heard of that! I did a lot of research on it because I heard it can help in women with endo. My FS is personally against it. His reasoning was that it can lead to scar tissue build up. What did your lining thickness end up being at transfer? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what it was at transfer, it was 19mm at trigger! Very thick, maybe too thick?Click to expand...

I was just curious. I am not sure what is too thick. You would think the thicker the better :shrug:


----------



## holdontohope

August- still praying for you!! :hugs: 

First- yay for being able to TTC again! I wish you all the best :hugs: 

Chase- thanks! Good luck for your u/s on Friday!! Can't wait to hear the good news! 

Wanna- thank you! good luck at your appt and make sure and update when you get home! 

Want- glad you got to enjoy some Christmas desserts! I was so nauseas on Christmas I managed to eat some mashed potatoes and chicken, but that was it! I have been very turned off from sweets, I feel I am in big trouble when the nausea passes!


----------



## Lucie73821

Just heard from the nurse. They still want me to go in for the beta, and to continue the crinone. I guess it is good because they will also test my progesterone. I have a feeling it's low, which is why AF started on the crinone. It will be useful information for the next cycle I guess.


----------



## wannabeprego

@ALi, and August, I am so sorry that you girls got BFN's!!! Big hugs to both of you girls!! :hugs::hugs: I am still staying hopeful that you girls will get your BFP's this cycle!! Good luck and baby dust to the both of you!! :dust::dust::dust:

@First, That is wonderful that you are back to TTC again!!! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:




AFM, I will be sure to update my journal after my appointment and hopefully share my scan picture as well. 

I got some good news. I have an interview for a part time administrative temporary job which will run from February through April so I can work and make some extra money. :thumbup: It is perfect for me right now because since I am pregnant I just want to do a part time temp job so I can earn some extra money to help out with saving up for stuff to buy for the twins and other stuff we need. Hopefully I will get the job. Wish me luck. :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> It's over. Period started.

I'm so so sorry, Lucie. Sending you big :hug: !


----------



## Whisper82

So I'm pretty much having a full-on emotional break down today!!! :cry: I am super sick and all of the mucus is resulting in a full day of throwing up. On top of all that, I called my mom because I was so miserable and she came over and pretty much made me feel horrible about myself. :cry:

In an attempt to make a long story short, it has been a really tough year. Everyone in both my and DH's family has had babies (like seven different couples) while we have been trying longer than any of them and have had to go through major trials just to get to this point. It has been very painful for me to be around all of the babies. Even now, I am still having a tough time. Emotions during pregnancy after infertility is more complicated than people might think. Anyway, even though I have been vomitting all day, my mom chose today to basically confront and chastize me about why I don't lather attention on my new great-nephew (yes, I'm a great aunt. Another long story). I have really just been trying to find some space in which to start my emotional healing process. We are ever so greatful for our pregnancy and for the two babies that are growing healthy so far. Even so, I still have a lot of fear and anxiety and emotionally, I'm just not "better" yet. I just wish everyone would just leave me alone and let me heal! No one in my entire family understands and now I am worried they have all been gossiping about me. Feeling aweful about myself, sick, and nauseous. Plus, it is DH's birthday and I am in no shape to do anything nice for him. He basically is just listening to me cry. :cry:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Whisper82 said:


> So I'm pretty much having a full-on emotional break down today!!! :cry: I am super sick and all of the mucus is resulting in a full day of throwing up. On top of all that, I called my mom because I was so miserable and she came over and pretty much made me feel horrible about myself. :cry:
> 
> In an attempt to make a long story short, it has been a really tough year. Everyone in both my and DH's family has had babies (like seven different couples) while we have been trying longer than any of them and have had to go through major trials just to get to this point. It has been very painful for me to be around all of the babies. Even now, I am still having a tough time. Emotions during pregnancy after infertility is more complicated than people might think. Anyway, even though I have been vomitting all day, my mom chose today to basically confront and chastize me about why I don't lather attention on my new great-nephew (yes, I'm a great aunt. Another long story). I have really just been trying to find some space in which to start my emotional healing process. We are ever so greatful for our pregnancy and for the two babies that are growing healthy so far. Even so, I still have a lot of fear and anxiety and emotionally, I'm just not "better" yet. I just wish everyone would just leave me alone and let me heal! No one in my entire family understands and now I am worried they have all been gossiping about me. Feeling aweful about myself, sick, and nauseous. Plus, it is DH's birthday and I am in no shape to do anything nice for him. He basically is just listening to me cry. :cry:

Oh, Whisper! I'm so sorry you are having a bad day! That sounds like something my mom would do (and has done). :dohh: It is perfectly acceptable for you to be selfish right now and focus on YOUR babies and no one else's. Don't let anyone make you feel bad for have a difficult time with your infertility journey. I've watched countless family members and friends have babies (most without trying or even wanting them) since we've been trying and it's REALLY HARD. It's ok to not always be ok with it. It's ok to avoid babies. Family should be understanding, but let's be honest, often times they just don't understand. Try not to worry if they are gossiping about you. That's their issue...you've done nothing wrong. Sending you big big :hugs: today. 

Oh, and I bet it's your DH's best birthday yet...you have two little gifts for him! XO
I hope your cold clears up soon. Can you try Benadryl to help the symptoms?


----------



## Whisper82

Oh Lotus!! :hugs: Thank you so much! You have no idea how much I needed that. Sometimes it is just so important to feel that someone out there in the world _gets_ it. And my doc did say I could take some benadryl. I think I'll go and do just that!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ladies, I thought I'd come back and join you all. I've been very MIA because I just haven't wanted to revolve my life around BNB or TTC but today I got my schedule for my next cycle. I start Lupron on January 11th and the estimated ER is February 1st and then egg transfer 3-5 days after. Can't wait to get started! 

Congrats to all of the BFP's that I have missed and for those of you who got BFN's, huge :hugs: I've been there and you will get through it!


----------



## augustluvers

I have had to deal with bfn's for 5 years but nothing compares to ivf bfn... Nothing! I'm still debating whether to test tomorrow morning or not, we shall see on the bright side the cramps have stopped! Yesterday at 8dp3dt my cramps were the worst! But at least I'm better now and my chest is starting to hurt, my chest is huge and full of bright blue veins... It's crazy! 

Whisper~ I'm so sorry your having a rough day! :hugs: I feel you in the aspect thy no one in my family will ever understand what we feel or go through! Today I broke down on my mom while at the store. I basically started cryin saying that maybe I I did things wrong I woul get pregnant because apparently doing everything the right way (in their Christian eyes) never helped me! Then my cousin asked me if I tested via text message and I said that I did and it was negative. She replied "omg :( it's okay" really like what the hell?!?!?! I just about lost it! I threw my phone so far and hard that it almost shattered lol we all have these days, they aren't easy but know that ur not allow :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

August- when is your beta?


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> Oh Lotus!! :hugs: Thank you so much! You have no idea how much I needed that. Sometimes it is just so important to feel that someone out there in the world _gets_ it. And my doc did say I could take some benadryl. I think I'll go and do just that!!

Whisper: Yes, we all get it. My husband's cousin got pregnant at our wedding. I was like, I'm so happy for you, but I was ovulating on our wedding weekend and nothing! That shoulda been OUR baby (I know that's stupid, but you know what I mean).

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Then, you can be the annoying one with all the babies :haha:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Whisper and August, I understand. I don't think anyone in my family really 'gets' me on this issue, though they have run the gambit between supportive to indifferent about my efforts. At least as a guy, I'm not expected to coo over everyone's babies but I used to do it anyway though it's gotten a bit painful in recent years. A few years back I was buying Christmas presents for various nieces and nephews in the store and I got uncharacteristically resentful about it and said to the person I was with "I'm sick of buying things for other people's children! I want to buy things for my own children!" Not that I didn't want to get things for my nieces and nephews, but you understand what I mean, I'm sure. I'm the youngest in my family so now my oldest nieces and nephews are approaching childbearing age - I kind of hope they do start popping them out soon so my kid(s) will have family to play with. I've worried about them being the only children at family gatherings.
But, no, people who have not been through this simply don't understand it. When I was trying with my ex, I had specifically asked everyone in the family to not ask about our efforts because it was like poking at a wound but one brother kept doing it anyway. I know he meant well but he just wasn't capable of understanding how his good wishes for us were just a reminder of the struggle. Frustrating - now that I'm single, I have been able to get away from people asking, but when I show up with a little one, that's going to cause a different type of gossip.
I really don't know where to fit God into all of this - faith is so personal for every individual. I do know that I prayed to him many times to have children with my ex. And while those prayers were not answered, I now have prayed to him just as many times thanking him for that - that I do not have children with that woman is one of the greatest blessings of my life. I do not want to suggest that there is always some divine plan that has mapped out every bit of our lives - I don't believe that. But I do think he's looking out for us and sometimes he does answer prayers. So I continue to pray for all of you as well as for myself.
Hope that isn't too long winded - I can get very wordy once I get going...


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all-
I got my wonderful BFP this morning! 
I used a digital which said 'pregnant' and then a first response which still had a faint second line. I'm worried about that. Why would it still be faint?
I also have no symptoms. I wish I had just used the digital.
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Whisper - so sorry that you are having a rough time.
And you are correct in that you aren't suddenly 'healed' when you are pregnant. And those who haven't trod your path will NEVER understand!!
Take care of yourself! 
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ever: how many dpt are you?? When is your beta?


----------



## augustluvers

Ever~ congrats!!!! :yipee:

As for me~ tested this morning at 7:05am which was only 55minutes ago and :bfp: I started crying! I can't believe my eyes!!!! Beta is tomorrow morning!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ever and August - so happy for your BFP! And Ever, some tests are just more sensitive than others. A faint line is a positive - you can't be just a 'little' pregnant as the saying goes. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats August :)


----------



## augustluvers

Ever~ my first response is also faint but so very there! I heard that these test are always light in the beginning


----------



## holdontohope

Congrats August and Ever!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

August and Ever! Congrats! 

I'm walking into my FS office right now, but I am fairly sure it will be negative, I did a test this morning and it was negative. I'll get the official word this afternoon.


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> August and Ever! Congrats!
> 
> I'm walking into my FS office right now, but I am fairly sure it will be negative, I did a test this morning and it was negative. I'll get the official word this afternoon.

Praying for you Ali!! :hug:


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> August and Ever! Congrats!
> 
> I'm walking into my FS office right now, but I am fairly sure it will be negative, I did a test this morning and it was negative. I'll get the official word this afternoon.

:hugs: you are in my thoughts and my prayers!


----------



## holdontohope

AFM: I am 5 weeks today! :) 
I have been so nervous since stopping the meds. I just had to pee on something yesterday to ease my mind. The only home pg test I have taken so far was that 1 digital. So I got one of the first response also. These two pink lines just melted my heart :cloud9: When will the worrying stop?!?!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - everything crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> August and Ever! Congrats!
> 
> I'm walking into my FS office right now, but I am fairly sure it will be negative, I did a test this morning and it was negative. I'll get the official word this afternoon.
> 
> :hugs: you are in my thoughts and my prayers!Click to expand...

Broke down at the FS office.. just couldn't hold my sadness in anymore. I think the hormones are taking over.. I think that is the worst part of all of this, the hormones make us feel like we are off our game.

:hug:


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks so much Chase!!

Mo - I'm now 11dpt I tested at 9 dpt and got a faint line also. Just wishing I had just done the digital one!
I have to call to book in a scan. My clinic doesn't do betas as standard. I asked the nurse about it and she told me its only done if you have a history of miscarriages. They think it adds stress. I feel that it would actually help to put my mind at ease. I will call them and ask if I can have it anyway.

August - massive congrats!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hold - I think the worrying in pregnancy just prepares you for what lies ahead!!
My heart has stopped countless times with Noah!! When he was just 7 months old we thought we had lost him. He was a prem baby and he slept on a sleep apnea alarm - it basically alarms when they stop breathing. We ran to his room to find him floppy and fading in colour. Never have I ever been so frightened. He came to and ambulance came round. Turns out he had croup and his airway was compromised. Some steroids and he was all better!
And that was just the beginning.... 
But it's only natural to worry as a parent...
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

That sounds promising ever!! Yay :) congrats


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> AFM: I am 5 weeks today! :)
> I have been so nervous since stopping the meds. I just had to pee on something yesterday to ease my mind. The only home pg test I have taken so far was that 1 digital. So I got one of the first response also. These two pink lines just melted my heart :cloud9: When will the worrying stop?!?!

The worrying will stop in 8 months and 18 years, or maybe never :winkwink:


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations August and Ever!!!

Ali: I know how difficult this is. I hope you find peace today, if it is negative, and can start looking ahead. :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Just wanted to share that I got an email from my FS a couple of moments ago. They will be following up with a call and more details, but the short story is that all is good. It's only a single (I'm kind of relieved by that - as a single person, the thought of twins was intimidating) and he measures 7 weeks which is exactly what I would expect. I'll get pics, heartbeat rate and all that later and I'll share then. But I wanted to let everyone know - and I'll be momentarily adding a ticker to my sig and starting a Preg diary.
Best wishes to all of you - particularly you, Ali. :hug:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Just wanted to share that I got an email from my FS a couple of moments ago. They will be following up with a call and more details, but the short story is that all is good. It's only a single (I'm kind of relieved by that - as a single person, the thought of twins was intimidating) and he measures 7 weeks which is exactly what I would expect. I'll get pics, heartbeat rate and all that later and I'll share then. But I wanted to let everyone know - and I'll be momentarily adding a ticker to my sig and starting a Preg diary.
> Best wishes to all of you - particularly you, Ali. :hug:

Congrats Chase! So happy things are looking so good for you! :yipee: 
I'm off fishing, feeling like I'm about to toss my cookies..


----------



## LotusBlossom

Woooohooo, August and Ever!!! Yay! :happydance: :happydance: That news just made my morning! Going to my beta now... Results this afternoon, which will be night for most of you guys. :winkwink: 

Ali- I'm so sorry. :hug: Thinking about you!


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> Woooohooo, August and Ever!!! Yay! :happydance: :happydance: That news just made my morning! Going to my beta now... Results this afternoon, which will be night for most of you guys. :winkwink:
> 
> Ali- I'm so sorry. :hug: Thinking about you!

Good luck with your beta!!!! 

I guess I luck out with my beta being at 8am on a Saturday because they close at 12noon which means that I'll only have to wait the most 4 hours for those results! LOL 

CHASE ~ :yipee: So happy that your scan went great! I can't wait to hear all about it and of couse read your pregnancy diary! I just love the way you put your words together, sounds like I'm reading a book. So I can't wait!


----------



## everhopeful

Chase - excellent news about scan!! It must feel so wonderfully real now!!
Congrats! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus- good luck with your beta! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

augustluvers said:


> Ever~ my first response is also faint but so very there! I heard that these test are always light in the beginning

My FRER is still not very dark, but I've gotten 5 positives already, so I feel good. I still need the nurse to tell me the numbers are good before I tell family, though. The symptoms have been increasing, so I'd say that's a good sign. :happydance: So happy for you both!!!


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Ever~ my first response is also faint but so very there! I heard that these test are always light in the beginning
> 
> My FRER is still not very dark, but I've gotten 5 positives already, so I feel good. I still need the nurse to tell me the numbers are good before I tell family, though. The symptoms have been increasing, so I'd say that's a good sign. :happydance: So happy for you both!!!Click to expand...

I just knew something was up with me because my chest stopped hurting and then BAM late last night they started killing me! And then I felt soo sick last night and even this morning after the test I felt "morning sickness" for about a good two hours straight. It can only be a good thing. 

I'm going to retest this evening after work to see if the line gets darker. I posted in the Pregnancy Test page my test. Many of the other BNB ladies can see the line. I just want to see it darker! LOL


----------



## wannabeprego

@whisper, I am so sorry that you aren't feeling well and that your mom is being so insensitive right now. Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think maybe you might want to keep a little distance from your mom when you are feeling vunerable and sick, because she is only going to make you feel worse, and only deal with her when you are well enough to handle her!!! :hugs::hugs: I wouldn't worry about what your family is thinking, you have been through so much to get where you are now, and have every right to take time to heal emotionally, plus your pregnancy hormones are probably really extreme now as well, this is your time and be as selfish as you need to be!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Ash, good luck with your upcoming IVF cycle. :dust::dust:

@Ever and August Congrats to both of you girls on your BFPS!!! I am so happy for both of you girls!!!! H&H 9 months to you two!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/congratsbfp-2.gif

@Chase, Congrats on such a great ultrasound!!! I am so happy that the pregnancy is progressing very well and that the baby is growing strong and healthy!!!
:happydance::happydance:


AFM, I wrote in my journal about how my first OB appointment went yesterday and here is the link to my journal page. I figured I would just share my journal instead of posting a book in here. LOL...:blush::haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...iracle-after-3-years-lttc-8.html#post24271681


----------



## holdontohope

ashknowsbest said:


> Well ladies, I thought I'd come back and join you all. I've been very MIA because I just haven't wanted to revolve my life around BNB or TTC but today I got my schedule for my next cycle. I start Lupron on January 11th and the estimated ER is February 1st and then egg transfer 3-5 days after. Can't wait to get started!
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFP's that I have missed and for those of you who got BFN's, huge :hugs: I've been there and you will get through it!


Hi Ash! 

Glad to see your back :) Good luck with everything!


----------



## holdontohope

Wanna- YAY for your ultrasound! And your twins are now the size of blueberries!! :happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

everhopeful said:


> Hold - I think the worrying in pregnancy just prepares you for what lies ahead!!
> My heart has stopped countless times with Noah!! When he was just 7 months old we thought we had lost him. He was a prem baby and he slept on a sleep apnea alarm - it basically alarms when they stop breathing. We ran to his room to find him floppy and fading in colour. Never have I ever been so frightened. He came to and ambulance came round. Turns out he had croup and his airway was compromised. Some steroids and he was all better!
> And that was just the beginning....
> But it's only natural to worry as a parent...
> Xx

Aww!! That sounds so scary :hugs: :hug: 
I have a friend who's daughter was on a sleep apnea monitor for the 1st year of her life. It was terrifying for them. All the times the monitor went off and they ended up in the ER. But without that monitor, things could have ended up very sadly for them! Now there daughter is a happy and healthy 2 year old :) 

How premature was Noah?


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got my beta results! :bfp: I'm definitely pregnant! The hcg levels seem low to me, though. It was 21 and today is 44. I go back on Jan 8 for another beta. The nurse said I'm still on restricted activities... My poor husband. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> I got my beta results! :bfp: I'm definitely pregnant! The hcg levels seem low to me, though. It was 21 and today is 44. I go back on Jan 8 for another beta. The nurse said I'm still on restricted activities... My poor husband. :winkwink:

Thats great hun!!! :happydance:Your numbers are doubling so that is a great sign!! :thumbup: It is very early, so please don't worry, and your numbers are in the normal range for how early you are in your pregnancy. Your levels will rise in time I am sure. Good luck and sticky baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust:

Here is a link to HCG levels in pregnancy to give you an idea of what the ranges can be.



https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/concerns-and-complications/slow-rising-hcg-levels


*hCG levels during pregnancy
(in weeks since last menstrual period)

3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml 

4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml 

5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml *


----------



## michelle01

Ever, august and lotus - Huge congrats!!!

Ali :hugs:

Chase - Glad you had a great scan ;)

Wanna - I will checkout your journal.

Whisper - Sorry you had a bad day and you have every right to be selfish! 

Ash - Happy to see your back and good luck on your upcoming cycle.

Hope everyone else is good. I am currently visiting family in arizona, so its nice to have a break.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies and Gent..

I got the official word this afternoon.. negative. I will make an appointment next week to find out what went wrong and figure out what we should do with my 4 :cold: Had some :wine: with dinner tonight.. yummy!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hey, Ali. So sorry about your :bfn::hug: You really deserved the other outcome. Glad you have your frosties, though. I honestly believe you have a :bfp: in your future!
I spoke to my surrogate and my FS as well. Heartbeat was 127 - nice, good number. Perfect size for 7 weeks. All good until the next US two weeks from now. I feel a lot more relaxed - this looks like it's really happening. I started my preg diary (link below) and added my ticker. And here's a fuzzy pic of the US - not much to see - it's a scan of something that probably wasn't that clear in the first place, but it's beautiful to me. They are mailing me the originals which are clearer, but by the time they get to me, I'll probably have new ones, anyway!
Best wishes to all.
 



Attached Files:







US7wks.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## holdontohope

LotusBlossom said:


> I got my beta results! :bfp: I'm definitely pregnant! The hcg levels seem low to me, though. It was 21 and today is 44. I go back on Jan 8 for another beta. The nurse said I'm still on restricted activities... My poor husband. :winkwink:

Congrats!! :) try not to stress about the numbers! Everyone is different and I am sure everything is fine. That is the reason why I don't want to know what my actual numbers are.. Google is not my friend :haha:


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies and Gent..
> 
> I got the official word this afternoon.. negative. I will make an appointment next week to find out what went wrong and figure out what we should do with my 4 :cold: Had some :wine: with dinner tonight.. yummy!

:hug: so sorry Ali :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Ali. Sending you big :hug:! Enjoy that wine! XO


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone, I'm still super sick so I'm not going to say much today. Just wanted to thank everyone for your kindness and empathy. You all brought me back from the brink of insanity! I'm so grateful to have ladies (and Chase) like you in my life. Big hugs to you all. You bring tears to my eyes! :hugs:

Ali - Ever so sorry about your BFN. :hugs: Hope you can figure out what is up and come up with a solid plan. 

Ever & August - Grats on your BFPs ladies! So excited for you both!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- so sorry to hear that. I hope that you have a good chat with your specialist and figure out your next steps.

Xx


----------



## cali_kt

Ever, August & Lotus (And anyone I missed)- Big Congrats on your BFPs!! :dance: Very happ for you all!!!

Ali- I am sorry about the BFN. :hugs: I was crossing my fingers for you. Enjoy a glass or 2 of wine and keep us all updated on your follow up appointment.

AFM- I had my baseline scan. No cysts and my uterine lining looks nice and thick. They saw 8 follies on the left and 10 on the right! :thumbup: I've been on Lupron since Christmas Morning and I start Follistim Jan 1.


----------



## augustluvers

Last night I tested and the line was a tad but darker but not much. I just tested this morning and either the test is faulty or something may not be right for me at this point. It looks like the line could have been darker today but I got like half a line an then nothing! My clear blue digital said "not pregnant" so I'm not sure where I stand but I'm on my way for my blood work now....


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies and Gent..
> 
> I got the official word this afternoon.. negative. I will make an appointment next week to find out what went wrong and figure out what we should do with my 4 :cold: Had some :wine: with dinner tonight.. yummy!

I'm sorry Ali :hugs:. I'm so glad you have those :cold: Hopefully you and your RE can come up with a plan next week for moving forward.


----------



## Em260

August - good luck today!

Ever and Lotus - congrats on your BFPs!!

Ash - welcome back!

Chase - congrats on the u/s!

Cali - sounds like a great baseline appt! Good luck to you!


----------



## Em260

Whisper82 said:


> So I'm pretty much having a full-on emotional break down today!!! :cry: I am super sick and all of the mucus is resulting in a full day of throwing up. On top of all that, I called my mom because I was so miserable and she came over and pretty much made me feel horrible about myself. :cry:
> 
> In an attempt to make a long story short, it has been a really tough year. Everyone in both my and DH's family has had babies (like seven different couples) while we have been trying longer than any of them and have had to go through major trials just to get to this point. It has been very painful for me to be around all of the babies. Even now, I am still having a tough time. Emotions during pregnancy after infertility is more complicated than people might think. Anyway, even though I have been vomitting all day, my mom chose today to basically confront and chastize me about why I don't lather attention on my new great-nephew (yes, I'm a great aunt. Another long story). I have really just been trying to find some space in which to start my emotional healing process. We are ever so greatful for our pregnancy and for the two babies that are growing healthy so far. Even so, I still have a lot of fear and anxiety and emotionally, I'm just not "better" yet. I just wish everyone would just leave me alone and let me heal! No one in my entire family understands and now I am worried they have all been gossiping about me. Feeling aweful about myself, sick, and nauseous. Plus, it is DH's birthday and I am in no shape to do anything nice for him. He basically is just listening to me cry. :cry:

Whisper - I'm sorry you haven't been feeling good and that you have to deal with your family acting like that. :hugs: Most people can't understand what it's like until they have experienced it themselves. I have had some really annoying comments from my Mom and sister. It's so hard because you would think family would be the most supportive. And I totally get the babies thing too. We have had so many friends and family announcing their pregnancy lately. Seriously it's like 2 per week for the past month or so.


----------



## everhopeful

August- best of luck for blood work today. My specialist told me to step away from the tests once a positive is confirmed!! 

Cali - great news from scan. What a great number of follies!!

Em - how long after your surgery do you have to wait for FET??

Hold - I had a placenta prevea and I started to haemorrhage at 31 weeks but held on to him until 34 weeks. So not massively prem but still little when he came home!

Xx


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> August- best of luck for blood work today. My specialist told me to step away from the tests once a positive is confirmed!!
> 
> Cali - great news from scan. What a great number of follies!!
> 
> Em - how long after your surgery do you have to wait for FET??
> 
> Hold - I had a placenta prevea and I started to haemorrhage at 31 weeks but held on to him until 34 weeks. So not massively prem but still little when he came home!
> 
> Xx

Hey Ever! I can start the next cycle after my surgery so that should be around the first week in February. Actually, DH and I had a huge talk yesterday and we've decided to do another full IVF instead of a FET. This was originally suggested by my RE. We decided since I would be doing a medicated cycle anyway, we might as well switch to a full cycle and bank some more embryos. I'm still trying to wrap my head around doing another full cycle.

Wow, I had no idea that you went through that with Noah! I'm so glad everything turned out ok!


----------



## everhopeful

Em - your body responds very well to each cycle though doesn't it?
Just think, at the end of your next cycle you will be reunited with your embies!!
I'm so glad you don't have to wait long post surgery.

Noah's birth was quite traumatic. I was rushed to hospital bleeding and rushed straight to surgery. Noah was taken to SCBU whilst I was still in surgery. They struggled to stop my bleeding. I had two surgeries afterwards and all was fine but they did say it would prob be difficult to fall pregnant again. 
At the time it was all a bit scary but this time round I'm sure I will be flagged as high risk and they will watch out for me.
You wouldn't know now that he was ever a prem, and I've mostly forgotten the whole experience. Life is wonderful like that!!

Wishing you a very speedy recovery after the surgery. Is it complicated?


----------



## augustluvers

everhopeful said:


> August- best of luck for blood work today. My specialist told me to step away from the tests once a positive is confirmed!!
> 
> Cali - great news from scan. What a great number of follies!!
> 
> Em - how long after your surgery do you have to wait for FET??
> 
> Hold - I had a placenta prevea and I started to haemorrhage at 31 weeks but held on to him until 34 weeks. So not massively prem but still little when he came home!
> 
> Xx

Your so right and so is ur fs... I was in suh a bad mood driving into the fs that my husband pulled the car over and had to knock some sense into me! Lol :rofl: 

Now that I look at it the test is positive but of course it's way over the time limit :wacko:


----------



## Em260

Thanks, Ever. Wow, I'm so sorry you went through that :hugs:. I know how serious placenta previa can be. Good thing they will monitor you closely this next time too :thumbup: It is wonderful we can forget trauma so easily. I'm so thankful for that!

Yeah, I'm pretty lucky I don't have much trouble with the stims and I respond pretty well. Very little side effects and this last cycle was even easier than the first one for some reason. Hopefully my surgery won't be that complicated because it's going to be robotic assisted laparoscopic. I had regular laparoscopic last time and the recovery was about two weeks.


----------



## augustluvers

Beta is done so now I just pray for my results that will be in within the next 3.5 hours


----------



## augustluvers

everhopeful said:


> Em - your body responds very well to each cycle though doesn't it?
> Just think, at the end of your next cycle you will be reunited with your embies!!
> I'm so glad you don't have to wait long post surgery.
> 
> Noah's birth was quite traumatic. I was rushed to hospital bleeding and rushed straight to surgery. Noah was taken to SCBU whilst I was still in surgery. They struggled to stop my bleeding. I had two surgeries afterwards and all was fine but they did say it would prob be difficult to fall pregnant again.
> At the time it was all a bit scary but this time round I'm sure I will be flagged as high risk and they will watch out for me.
> You wouldn't know now that he was ever a prem, and I've mostly forgotten the whole experience. Life is wonderful like that!!
> 
> Wishing you a very speedy recovery after the surgery. Is it complicated?

Ever thank you for sharing! My mother also had the same thing with my brother that is very scary :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

August - I'm glad your hubby managed to change your thinking. There is so much stress in this process. We need to try and step back from adding extra stress to ourselves!!
Trust your body. Hope your bloods come back soon for you. Xx

Em - I'm so glad that it's not very invasive! I bet the thought of your embies going back in you will also make the recovery process quick for you! Not long to go now!

Everyone here has an amazing story to share, the path that has lead them to this point, I feel very lucky to have 'met' you all!! You wonderful ladies and gent make me feel that I'm not alone in this process!l 
And I'm not sure about the US but here in the UK there really isn't much in the way of support for those struggling for a baby. It can be a very isolating time with not many people to turn to. I'm very glad this forum exists.

Xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

August - good luck on your beta!

Ever - wow, that would have been scary but so glad it had a happy ending. I understand how one can feel isolated during this process. I live in a small town in the first place but on top of it, I would be willing to bet I am the first single guy in my entire country to have a child through surrogacy. I am so glad to have this forum to share will all of you.


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> August - good luck on your beta!
> 
> Ever - wow, that would have been scary but so glad it had a happy ending. I understand how one can feel isolated during this process. I live in a small town in the first place but on top of it, I would be willing to bet I am the first single guy in my entire country to have a child through surrogacy. I am so glad to have this forum to share will all of you.

Love your pregnancy ticker.. it's a blueberry! My favorite fruit!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> August - good luck on your beta!
> 
> Ever - wow, that would have been scary but so glad it had a happy ending. I understand how one can feel isolated during this process. I live in a small town in the first place but on top of it, I would be willing to bet I am the first single guy in my entire country to have a child through surrogacy. I am so glad to have this forum to share will all of you.
> 
> Love your pregnancy ticker.. it's a blueberry! My favorite fruit!Click to expand...

Thanks! It's funny, back in August of this year I was visiting with a good friend and he and I along with his two sons (my 'honorary' nephews) were out picking blueberries. And as much fun as I was having, I remember thinking that the only way it would be better is if I had a son of my own to add to the mix. And now I will. :cloud9:


----------



## augustluvers

Ever~ I totally agree with you! I don't know what I would do without the ladies and chase on here! This thread is a lifesaver in a world where no one else understand what I'm feeling an going through like you wonderful people on here! Where else can I analyze everything and talk freely about y injections, hormones and feelings? I've tried with friend but they end looking at me like I have four eyes!!! :rofl: I have truly grown fond of everyone here :hugs: 

Chase~ I'm so happy for you and your little blueberry! I love looking at those ticklers sigh !!!


----------



## augustluvers

Ugh one hour!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

August - thinking about you and have everything crossed!! Xx


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you ever!!!

My family is drivin me crazy!!! M parents, husband, grandmother and brother keep asking if I got the call yet!!!! Do you feel the pressure I'm feeling! It like 6 hearts crushing or over joying all at once when this calls comes in


----------



## everhopeful

Ok paranoia has hit - would progesterone cover up a miscarriage? As in, would you not bleed? I only ask as I have had a miscarriage before and wondered if the progesterone would stop you from bleeding? I really don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I didn't have any really with Noah. I had sore boobs and that was it! This time though I don't have sore boobs? Hoping its just too early and it will all kick in soon??
Xx


----------



## augustluvers

The test was negative and I'm to stop all medications, my follow up is on January 11... I feel like someone pulled my heart out of chest


----------



## Mells54

augustluvers said:


> The test was negative and I'm to stop all medications, my follow up is on January 11... I feel like someone pulled my heart out of chest

Sorry August :hugs: hoping you can get some answers. Do you think you will give it another try?


----------



## holdontohope

augustluvers said:


> The test was negative and I'm to stop all medications, my follow up is on January 11... I feel like someone pulled my heart out of chest

I am so sorry August :hug: My heart goes out to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Mells54 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> The test was negative and I'm to stop all medications, my follow up is on January 11... I feel like someone pulled my heart out of chest
> 
> Sorry August :hugs: hoping you can get some answers. Do you think you will give it another try?Click to expand...

I'm not one to quit too easy but I don't think I can do another ivf an get another negative. Yet I know ill do just that! I just don't want the process to be prolonged. I just want to start up right away!


----------



## holdontohope

Ever- I don't have any advice to offer on your question. But I hope someone else can help you out :hugs: 
I am sorry you sons birth was so traumatic! I hope this pregnancy goes more smoothly for you.

Em- you are so brave for doing another ER!! I can't wait to hear how everything goes for you :)


----------



## Mells54

augustluvers said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> The test was negative and I'm to stop all medications, my follow up is on January 11... I feel like someone pulled my heart out of chest
> 
> Sorry August :hugs: hoping you can get some answers. Do you think you will give it another try?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not one to quit too easy but I don't think I can do another ivf an get another negative. Yet I know ill do just that! I just don't want the process to be prolonged. I just want to start up right away!Click to expand...

I'm the same way! As heartbreaking as a negative is, I just can't give up. I have a quote on my desk that says, "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." Good Luck!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

August, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Hang in there; we're all with you and I know just how you feel.


----------



## holdontohope

I couldn't sleep last night so I am exhausted today and it is raining here which makes me even more tired. Woke up about 2am with some pretty intense cramps and nausea. Freaked me out a little bit. But now I am feeling better and was able to eat some breakfast. Today will probably be a lounge around and watch movies kind of day :)


----------



## michelle01

August & ali - I am so sorry big :hug:


----------



## everhopeful

August I am so so sorry! There are no words... Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

August- I'm so sorry! Sending you :hug: ! My heart breaks for you. :hugs: 

I'm so glad you are ready to move forward with another try. It shows that you are a very strong woman. It WILL happen. You will have your baby(ies)!


----------



## augustluvers

See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:


----------



## LotusBlossom

augustluvers said:


> See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:

That's weird! I wonder if they did... Oh man! I'm sorry you are having to go through this roller coaster!


----------



## everhopeful

If its still positive that is confusing! Did they say what your beta was?
Perhaps, Don't stop your meds until you chat to them on Monday? Xx


----------



## augustluvers

LotusBlossom said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:
> 
> That's weird! I wonder if they did... Oh man! I'm sorry you are having to go through this roller coaster!Click to expand...

I know, that would crazy especially since I've been told to stop all medications. 

I'm now counting down until 1/11/13 :rofl: I don't know if I'm going back to IUI with injections or IVF#2... all depends on what my insurance and of course the FS decide.


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:

August, I have never had a positive FRER, just negatives and negative BETA, so I can't really help you with that, other than to suggest that perhaps your HCG is below the threshold of what your Dr thinks is viable? I think that they call this a chemical pregnancy. I'm so sorry August! :hug:


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:
> 
> August, I have never had a positive FRER, just negatives and negative BETA, so I can't really help you with that, other than to suggest that perhaps your HCG is below the threshold of what your Dr thinks is viable? I think that they call this a chemical pregnancy. I'm so sorry August! :hug:Click to expand...

Thats what I'm thinking since the line is a lot lighter today then yesterday... so that makes sense.


----------



## everhopeful

August - so sorry that you are going through this but if you have any doubt then perhaps continue your meds until you chat to them on Monday? 
Xx


----------



## augustluvers

I think it's time for me to just hang it up you know? I've cried my tears and now it's time to move on. 

My brother just got married :)


----------



## Em260

August - sending you :hug: I'm so sorry. I'm glad you're not giving up though! Hopefully you can meet with your RE soon and get a game plan for moving forward.


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:
> 
> August, I have never had a positive FRER, just negatives and negative BETA, so I can't really help you with that, other than to suggest that perhaps your HCG is below the threshold of what your Dr thinks is viable? I think that they call this a chemical pregnancy. I'm so sorry August! :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking since the line is a lot lighter today then yesterday... so that makes sense.Click to expand...

AWW.. So sorry :hug: If it were me I'd definitely call on Monday and find out what your BETA was, and find out why they said it was negative. They should have told you what it was. If you are at all concerned that they gave you someone else's results, then I would continue your progesterone until Monday and make sure that wasn't the case.


----------



## Lucie73821

August and Ali, so sorry for your bfn's. :hugs:

Hi ladies and gent. The last two days have been nuts for me. After crying off and on all day Thursday, I woke up Friday to a bit more bleeding....and a horrible case of the stomach flu. Didn't use the crinone in the am because I thought it would be a waste. Went and for my beta done, got back, and spent the rest of the day either in bed or the bathroom, it was not pretty. I got a call from the nurse at my Dr.'s office around 7pm saying she didn't have the results yet, and would call this morning. 

So this morning I get a message from the nurse- my beta was positive!!! She said it was 33 which according to her is an ok number. She told me that I need to to Monday for another test. We won't know until then what's going on. I'm just so confused right now.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Good gosh, Lucie, that is good news. You are still in the game - fingers crossed for that number to rise by Monday!


----------



## augustluvers

alicatt said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> See what I don't understand are the positive frer, even just now I tested an positive! My dad thinks they gave me the wrong beta results but they are closed now so I can't even call :dohh:
> 
> August, I have never had a positive FRER, just negatives and negative BETA, so I can't really help you with that, other than to suggest that perhaps your HCG is below the threshold of what your Dr thinks is viable? I think that they call this a chemical pregnancy. I'm so sorry August! :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking since the line is a lot lighter today then yesterday... so that makes sense.Click to expand...
> 
> AWW.. So sorry :hug: If it were me I'd definitely call on Monday and find out what your BETA was, and find out why they said it was negative. They should have told you what it was. If you are at all concerned that they gave you someone else's results, then I would continue your progesterone until Monday and make sure that wasn't the case.Click to expand...

My husband and I decided to take another test with another brand and see what we get. If its positive then ill continue the meds until Monday


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - that's great news!! Hope that your numbers continue to rise well!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

August - I think that's a great plan!! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow, Lucie! Fingers crossed that everything is ok and your numbers are doubling! :dance: I'm sorry you are dealing with the stomach flu, though! Ugh! What bad timing! I hope you feel some relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

everhopeful said:


> August - I think that's a great plan!! Xx

I agree! Good plan! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie!!!! Omg that's awesome news!!! :yipee: and look you thought it was all over! Maybe you had late implantation?


----------



## Whisper82

August - Sorry about all of the confusion and heartbreak you must be feeling. :hugs: Hope you get some answers soon!

Lucie - That is nuts! This has been a real dollar coaster for you! Hope you keep getting awesome news like this! :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Sweetness - where are you? Haven't seen you in a few days. Hope you are doing well! 

Ash - glad to see you back! Gl with your upcoming cycle!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie.. praying that you had a late implanter and it is sticking! 

August.. sounds like a good plan!

AFM.. I've had an emotional roller coaster of an evening. My brother decided that he would tell me how he felt about me trying to conceive and raise a child on my own. Needless to say he was less than supportive. He basically said that I was messing with God's work and that by bringing a child into the world this way that I was damaging the child and that I would be a horrible mother! After some time I asked if he would at least be an uncle to the child and teach him/her to fish or drive the boat or paddle a canoe. He flat out said no, he would NOT be an uncle to any child I brought into the world through artificial means. Not something you want to hear 24 hours after hearing you had a BFN. I am astounded and saddened by his stance. We don't see eye to eye on each others lifestyles but I would move heaven and earth if he was in need so to hear those words come out of his mouth is devastating. He leaves tomorrow and I think I will let my mom take him to the airport. I'm not sure I can handle dealing with him again in the morning. So totally saddened right now.


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies and Gent..
> 
> I got the official word this afternoon.. negative. I will make an appointment next week to find out what went wrong and figure out what we should do with my 4 :cold: Had some :wine: with dinner tonight.. yummy!

I am so sorry hun!!! :hugs: Big hugs to you!!

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/ATT21587963.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hey, Ali. So sorry about your :bfn::hug: You really deserved the other outcome. Glad you have your frosties, though. I honestly believe you have a :bfp: in your future!
> I spoke to my surrogate and my FS as well. Heartbeat was 127 - nice, good number. Perfect size for 7 weeks. All good until the next US two weeks from now. I feel a lot more relaxed - this looks like it's really happening. I started my preg diary (link below) and added my ticker. And here's a fuzzy pic of the US - not much to see - it's a scan of something that probably wasn't that clear in the first place, but it's beautiful to me. They are mailing me the originals which are clearer, but by the time they get to me, I'll probably have new ones, anyway!
> Best wishes to all.

What a beautiful scan pic!! :thumbup: How exciting!! It will be nice when you get the originals so you can get a better view!! :winkwink: I am so happy to hear that everything is going so great with the baby!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies and Gent..
> 
> I got the official word this afternoon.. negative. I will make an appointment next week to find out what went wrong and figure out what we should do with my 4 :cold: Had some :wine: with dinner tonight.. yummy!
> 
> I am so sorry hun!!! :hugs: Big hugs to you!!
> 
> https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/ATT21587963.gifClick to expand...

Thanks! I love doggies! At least they love you unconditionally! They are very comforting at times like this! 

:hug:


----------



## wannabeprego

augustluvers said:


> The test was negative and I'm to stop all medications, my follow up is on January 11... I feel like someone pulled my heart out of chest

I am so very sorry about the negative bloods hun!!!! :hugs::hugs: My heart goes out to you and your family!! :hugs::hugs:

I hope that there is still a BFP in your future since you are still getting positive tests, and that your levels continue to rise. I agree that it is a good idea to stay on your meds until you can find out for sure what is going on. I am so sorry about all of the confusion you are going through. :hugs: I have never gotten a false positive on a FRER personally so I think there is hope still!! 

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/2BEARSDABIGHUGS-vi44.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> August and Ali, so sorry for your bfn's. :hugs:
> 
> Hi ladies and gent. The last two days have been nuts for me. After crying off and on all day Thursday, I woke up Friday to a bit more bleeding....and a horrible case of the stomach flu. Didn't use the crinone in the am because I thought it would be a waste. Went and for my beta done, got back, and spent the rest of the day either in bed or the bathroom, it was not pretty. I got a call from the nurse at my Dr.'s office around 7pm saying she didn't have the results yet, and would call this morning.
> 
> So this morning I get a message from the nurse- my beta was positive!!! She said it was 33 which according to her is an ok number. She told me that I need to to Monday for another test. We won't know until then what's going on. I'm just so confused right now.

I hope the bleeding stops and that you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs: The fact that your beta was good is a great sign despite the bleeding. I hope your levels continue to increase and that you can go on and have a H&H 9 months!!! Big hugs to you and good luck hun!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Lucie.. praying that you had a late implanter and it is sticking!
> 
> August.. sounds like a good plan!
> 
> AFM.. I've had an emotional roller coaster of an evening. My brother decided that he would tell me how he felt about me trying to conceive and raise a child on my own. Needless to say he was less than supportive. He basically said that I was messing with God's work and that by bringing a child into the world this way that I was damaging the child and that I would be a horrible mother! After some time I asked if he would at least be an uncle to the child and teach him/her to fish or drive the boat or paddle a canoe. He flat out said no, he would NOT be an uncle to any child I brought into the world through artificial means. Not something you want to hear 24 hours after hearing you had a BFN. I am astounded and saddened by his stance. We don't see eye to eye on each others lifestyles but I would move heaven and earth if he was in need so to hear those words come out of his mouth is devastating. He leaves tomorrow and I think I will let my mom take him to the airport. I'm not sure I can handle dealing with him again in the morning. So totally saddened right now.

I am so sorry that your brother is being so unsupportive right now hun!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

I know this must be hard to hear when you really want and need support from your family. :hugs: Did you ever try explaining to him how much this means to you and how important it is to you to have a child of your own. I think you said you were around 40 before, so I know your biological clock is ticking, and unfortunatly women don't have forever to have a baby. Our time is limited and you haven't found the right guy yet, but I can understand why you want a baby despite that. I know for me personally I couldn't bear to look back on my life when I was old and gray with regret for never having a baby of my own, so I can understand why you are choosing to go the route you are going. I really hope that your brother will come around and warm up to the idea soon. Good luck and big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

alicatt said:


> Lucie.. praying that you had a late implanter and it is sticking!
> 
> August.. sounds like a good plan!
> 
> AFM.. I've had an emotional roller coaster of an evening. My brother decided that he would tell me how he felt about me trying to conceive and raise a child on my own. Needless to say he was less than supportive. He basically said that I was messing with God's work and that by bringing a child into the world this way that I was damaging the child and that I would be a horrible mother! After some time I asked if he would at least be an uncle to the child and teach him/her to fish or drive the boat or paddle a canoe. He flat out said no, he would NOT be an uncle to any child I brought into the world through artificial means. Not something you want to hear 24 hours after hearing you had a BFN. I am astounded and saddened by his stance. We don't see eye to eye on each others lifestyles but I would move heaven and earth if he was in need so to hear those words come out of his mouth is devastating. He leaves tomorrow and I think I will let my mom take him to the airport. I'm not sure I can handle dealing with him again in the morning. So totally saddened right now.

Ali - I do NOT agree with your brother!!! I personally believe that God is a loving and benevolent father and he would not want any blessings withheld from his children. Sometimes we are allowed to go through hard times and we don't get what we want easily because it helps us to learn, grow, and become better people. But regardless of all that, if I were in your shoes I would be doing exactly what you are! I bet you will be a great, loving mom; which is giving a child more than a lot of children in the world have!!! Research says children just need one positive adult in their lives to grow up happy, healthy, and successful. Those words from your brother must have been devastating, but you are listening to your heart and that is what is important!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Lucie.. praying that you had a late implanter and it is sticking!
> 
> August.. sounds like a good plan!
> 
> AFM.. I've had an emotional roller coaster of an evening. My brother decided that he would tell me how he felt about me trying to conceive and raise a child on my own. Needless to say he was less than supportive. He basically said that I was messing with God's work and that by bringing a child into the world this way that I was damaging the child and that I would be a horrible mother! After some time I asked if he would at least be an uncle to the child and teach him/her to fish or drive the boat or paddle a canoe. He flat out said no, he would NOT be an uncle to any child I brought into the world through artificial means. Not something you want to hear 24 hours after hearing you had a BFN. I am astounded and saddened by his stance. We don't see eye to eye on each others lifestyles but I would move heaven and earth if he was in need so to hear those words come out of his mouth is devastating. He leaves tomorrow and I think I will let my mom take him to the airport. I'm not sure I can handle dealing with him again in the morning. So totally saddened right now.

Talk about kicking you when you're already down!! I'm so sorry you had to listen to that nonsense. :hugs: I hate when people pull out the God argument. I've had someone tell me it was against God to do IVF. I truly don't believe that at all! I hope you won't take his rant to heart. I have no idea why he would say stuff like that but it's so far from the truth! You will be a great mother!! If anything your child will know how much he/she was wanted and how hard you worked to bring him/her into this world. Unfortunately we can't pick our family but we can choose our friends. I've had way more support from my friends on this journey than my family. I choose to focus on the good people in my life and hopefully the others will come around. If he doesn't want to be a part of your child's life, his loss truly!!


----------



## michelle01

Ali - I am so sorry your brother is being so unsupportive, especially right now when you need family. What he said was not right and you have to do what is right for you. Big :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Ali - I am so sorry your brother is being so unsupportive, especially right now when you need family. What he said was not right and you have to do what is right for you. Big :hugs:

We just had a talk and I think I now understand his comments for last night. He is single as well and as we all know it is much more difficult for a man to have a child. My brother doesn't have the means to do what I have done and I think he is jealous that I'm doing this. I reminded him that it takes a village to raise a child and that he can take as active a role as he wants in raising my children. He apologized for last night and said of course he would be there for me and my children. Whew crisis averted! We are a close knit family and I think we will get through this. Off to the airport to drop him off. Thanks for all your kind words! :hug:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

It's very easy for those who have experienced no trouble having children to sit up on a high horse and dictate what God does and does not feel about such things. There was no assisted reproduction in the Bible - such things were not even imagined, but there are plenty of examples of people wanting children and doing whatever they could to get them:
*Genesis 16:1-2*_ Now Sarai, Abram&#8217;s wife, had borne him no children. But she had an Egyptian slave named Hagar; so she said to Abram, &#8220;The Lord has kept me from having children. Go, sleep with my slave; perhaps I can build a family through her." Abram agreed to what Sarai said._
That was hardly unusual for the time. In that case, it got complicated because Abraham's wife eventually succeeded in conceiving on her own, but both of Abraham's children were blessed - the one conceived by a surrogate (Ishmael) *Genesis 17:20* _And as for Ishmael, I have heard you: I will surely bless him; I will make him fruitful and will greatly increase his numbers. He will be the father of twelve rulers, and I will make him into a great nation._ 
- and the one conceived with his wife (Issac - the father of the Hebrew people) 
Note that God chooses to bless Ishmael despite the fact that he was conceived in an unusual way - and nor was it even God's idea. If God chose to bless Ishmael, I do not see how it is biblical or Christian for someone to deny anything to a child today because they were born in unusual circumstances. 

The story of Samuel is another one showing that the Lord understands the pain of infertility.

*1 Samuel 1:1-2* _There was a certain man from Ramathaim whose name was Elkanah. He had two wives; one was called Hannah and the other Peninnah. Peninnah had children, but Hannah had none._
And there were nasty people in the Bible times as well:
*1 Samuel 1:6-7* _Because the Lord had closed Hannah&#8217;s womb, her rival kept provoking her in order to irritate her. 7 This went on year after year. Whenever Hannah went up to the house of the Lord, her rival provoked her till she wept and would not eat._
There were no fertility clinics in those days. Hannah went to the temple for help:
*1 Samuel 1:10-11* _In her deep anguish Hannah prayed to the Lord, weeping bitterly. And she made a vow, saying, &#8220;Lord Almighty, if you will only look on your servant&#8217;s misery and remember me, and not forget your servant but give her a son, then I will give him to the Lord for all the days of his life._

I think all of us understand the deep anguish Hannah was feeling. And in verse 19 we see "the Lord remembered her" and she became pregnant. I imagine that some who wanted to take a literal view of this story would say that you must simply pray and hope for a miracle, but they are missing the point. Hannah doesn't just sit at home and pray for her baby - she goes to the place where she thinks she is most likely to get help and makes large sacrifices of goods every year in hopes of getting her child. How is that different from going to a fertility clinic and paying them a large fee as so many of us have done? Hannah does everything in her power and in return, the Lord blesses her with the son she asked for. She braves the scorn of not only her peer, but also the High Priest Eli (who initially thinks she's drunk, because she's praying so fervently, but only mouthing the words, not speaking them out loud).

I hope this didn't come across like a sermon and I realize everyone has their own faith, but I find the quickest way to get people who come at me with their own selfish and narrow interpretation of what God might want is to hold the Bible up to them. They might argue about how you are reading it, but at least they can't deny that you've gone to the scriptures to help in making your decision.


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali- I'm sorry your brother said those things to you but am so happy that you have talked and made things better! 

Chase- thank you for your post. It was very inspiring- just what I needed today! 

August- how are you? Did you test today?

As for me, we are still in limbo. I was going to take a hpt this am but chickened out. I had nothing but a little spotting yesterday and now this am there is a bit more. I just feel like I'm on some sort of twisted see saw. I go from being happy and optimistic one minute, to sad and depressed the next. There's really nothing I can do until my beta results come in tomorrow, and I hate not being able to do something! The good news is dh and I returned home late last night so we are back in the warm Florida weather! I'm making dh take me to see Les Miserables today. It's my favorite musical (we have tickets to see it in March) and I've been dying to see the movie since it came out Tuesday. We just weren't able to go before today. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## augustluvers

Alicatt~ I'm sorry you had a rough time with your brother but have since come to terms somewhat with him :hugs: my father is a pastor so yesterday frer gettin the call he saw me so upset an basically slapped me with the words he told me this "you know the facts that the doctor told you but God is the doctos of all doctors and right now I demand that your uterus open and accept the embryos placed within you! Do you believe it? If you don't believe and have hope and faith it will never be!" He then prayed and walked away like nothing, and another his words confront me in the spiritual word of my faith, my heart still ached. I'm trying to believe but it's so hard when I just want to yell and cry and say why me? Why why why?!?!?! You know? I gave it some time and like you said I can where my father is coming from. :hugs: alicatt when are you going back? 

As for me~ I stopped all the medications and I'm trusting that what is meant to be will be... I did not test this morning, fear of seeing a negative. However, I'm nauseous as a dog today, more than I have ever been and its not the progesterone because I haven't taken any since Friday. Nor have a taken my prenatal today so I don't know what has me feelin like this. I'm going out to get some test today. We will see what happens


----------



## everhopeful

August - I can completely understand that you just want closure and and end to the uncertainty but if you are feeling more sick than usual then I really would take meds? At least until you do another test.
Xx


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Chase and ladies! 
Dropped my brother off at the airport, he's on his way home. We did have a heart to heart this morning and while I'm still a little hurt, we mended fences. As I said we are close, but also very opposite in our ways and in how we live our lives. So we agree to disagree and will carry on.

Chase.. your words inspire me! I is good to know that while IVF wasn't around, God's praise of children conceived in different ways is of great comfort to me.

August.. I love that your father was so straight forward! Pray to God to open your uterus, have faith and it will be! I'm going to remember that for next time! I know exactly how you are feeling, I was nauseous 2 days ago (day after I stopped all meds), I think it is due to the hormones crashing from their abnormally high levels. If you can, just relax, use a hot water bottle and just let your body heal. 

I'm not sure when I go back to see my FS, today is CD 1, I will call tomorrow morning and see when the can get me in. I'm wondering now if I shouldn't use my extra :sperm: for an IUI this cycle as I've heard that the meds linger and make you more fertile the month after IVF. What do you ladies think?


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali-

Would you prefer to do IUI over using your frozen embies?
I have heard that the drugs from an IVF cycle help with conception.
Somebody I work with fell pregnant the cycle after her IVF. She had been trying for 2 and a half years prior to that.

Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi Ali-
> 
> Would you prefer to do IUI over using your frozen embies?
> I have heard that the drugs from an IVF cycle help with conception.
> Somebody I work with fell pregnant the cycle after her IVF. She had been trying for 2 and a half years prior to that.
> 
> Xx

Ever, I think that the meds help with ovulation so I'd either have to try naturally or by IUI to get the benefits to be had the cycle after IVF. If my FS doesn't think it's a good idea then I'll just wait and use my :cold: If I'm mistaken and it helps with implantation then I'll use my :cold: immediately! I'm just not sure what my FS will suggest? I'm going to call them tomorrow and get an appt ASAP. Maybe even tomorrow for labs? We'll see what the FS suggests.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- hope your fs has some guidance about best next steps.
Xx


----------



## holdontohope

Lucie- good luck with your beta results!! spotting is so scary, but it is normal :hugs:

August- I am so sorry about your beta :hugs: I hope you get some answers at your next appt. 

Ever- how are you feeling? 

Ali- I am sorry about your brother :( But glad you guys seemed to work things out. I am also sorry about it being cd 1. I don't know anything about success rite after a negative IVF, but I hope your FS leads you on the best path possible!! :hugs:

I hope everyone else is having a wonderful sunday! :)


----------



## holdontohope

AFM: I had a hard night.. Woke up to some pretty intense shooting, sharp pains :( When the pain came, the nausea came with it. The bloating my stomach has really started to go down. I am guessing it is because I am finally healing from ER and from stopping all the meds.. But because of the pain, I also noticed a hard, large lump slightly to the left of my lower abdomen. It freaked me out.. I thought it could be my left ovary really swollen, or a cyst :shrug: But this morning when I showed it to my mom, she said it is my uterus!! And it is just growing because of the baby(s) I don't know why it is slightly to the left, instead of directly in the middle.. I think I will call my FS in the morning because I still feel uneasy about it.


----------



## MoBaby

hold that sounds scary! I doubt the lump is your uterus as it is still far behind your pelvic bone and will be several weeks before it becomes visable/able to feel it.

A couple of things it could be: Your ovary. Could still be enlarged from the ivf cycle. Also could be your large colon. Sorry, this may be to much to ask, but are you using the bathroom okay?? 
I think you should call your FS to know for sure. Maybe they can do an early scan :) and see how many babies are in there! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi hold- I would call your fs and ask if he can see you. Not sure what the lump could be but mo offered great advice.

Afm- not really got many symptoms. Tired, bloated few cramps but nothing really to speak of. I never had anything with my son really so I'm not sure why I am so worried. I have had an ectopic and mc in between though so I think it's really shaken me. I can go for a scan at 6.5 weeks so will try not go go mad before then!!

Hope everyone else is ok!
Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I posted a response to your question in my journal. I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:

@August, I think it is probably best to stay on the progesterone if you are still getting positive HPT's, especially FRER's because I have never gotten a fautly FRER positive before. It won't hurt you to stay on it for a few days more until you can figure out why your HTP's are positive. Good luck, I hope that this is your BFP!!!:dust::dust:

@Ever, I hope that everything is going to go great with your pregnancy and that you will have a H&H 9 months!!! Try to take it easy and keep up the PMA until your scan!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck!!:dust:

@Ali, I am glad that you and your brother worked through your differences. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Everybody,

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and that 2013 brings you many blessings, happiness and good fortune!!!:flower:

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt201/fionacheung001/HappyNewYear-2-Gif.gif


----------



## everhopeful

Wishing everyone a very happy new year!!! Let 2013 be the year for all of us to have dreams come true!! Xx


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> hold that sounds scary! I doubt the lump is your uterus as it is still far behind your pelvic bone and will be several weeks before it becomes visable/able to feel it.
> 
> A couple of things it could be: Your ovary. Could still be enlarged from the ivf cycle. Also could be your large colon. Sorry, this may be to much to ask, but are you using the bathroom okay??
> I think you should call your FS to know for sure. Maybe they can do an early scan :) and see how many babies are in there! Hope you feel better soon.

Thanks Mo!!! 

I have been having regular BM, so if its my colon, I don't understand why it would be enlarged :shrug: But that was my first thought also. My ovary was my second thought.. But it just seems like way to close to the middle to be on ovary. 
The pain has gotten better. No more sharp pains only mild cramping here and there. As far as the lump.. I am not sure what else to call it.. It is probably about the size of a pear, and maybe that shape too. It is still there, but only when I lay down flat can I feel it If I lay down and slightly sit up, it disappears. And if I am standing it disappears. It is not painful, so I will probably just call FS and ask and have to wait for my appt on Friday to be seen. It definitely is scary because I don't know what it is! I also wonder how long its been there because I was so severely bloated since ER that I would of even be able to noticed it before:shrug: It is movable... If I push slightly on the left it will go back in the middle! FS office opens in 1 1/2 hours!!


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> hold that sounds scary! I doubt the lump is your uterus as it is still far behind your pelvic bone and will be several weeks before it becomes visable/able to feel it.
> 
> A couple of things it could be: Your ovary. Could still be enlarged from the ivf cycle. Also could be your large colon. Sorry, this may be to much to ask, but are you using the bathroom okay??
> I think you should call your FS to know for sure. Maybe they can do an early scan :) and see how many babies are in there! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Thanks Mo!!!
> 
> I have been having regular BM, so if its my colon, I don't understand why it would be enlarged :shrug: But that was my first thought also. My ovary was my second thought.. But it just seems like way to close to the middle to be on ovary.
> The pain has gotten better. No more sharp pains only mild cramping here and there. As far as the lump.. I am not sure what else to call it.. It is probably about the size of a pear, and maybe that shape too. It is still there, but only when I lay down flat can I feel it If I lay down and slightly sit up, it disappears. And if I am standing it disappears. It is not painful, so I will probably just call FS and ask and have to wait for my appt on Friday to be seen. It definitely is scary because I don't know what it is! I also wonder how long its been there because I was so severely bloated since ER that I would of even be able to noticed it before:shrug: It is movable... If I push slightly on the left it will go back in the middle! FS office opens in 1 1/2 hours!!Click to expand...

I'm no doctor, but that sounds like a swollen ovary to me, which is totally normal after ER. You had such a good yield, that I think it would not be surprising for you to still have enlarged ovaries. FX'd for you, Hold!


----------



## MoBaby

Jut think Hold: The ovaries get very very swollen and they will not be in the normal position. My ovaries were very large after my jan cycle until after my m/c... I think they each measured 10cm around 6ish weeks and I didnt hyperstimulate. 

AFM: i updated my blog. Today sucked. I feel so lifeless but such is life and I have to move on.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Jut think Hold: The ovaries get very very swollen and they will not be in the normal position. My ovaries were very large after my jan cycle until after my m/c... I think they each measured 10cm around 6ish weeks and I didnt hyperstimulate.
> 
> AFM: i updated my blog. Today sucked. I feel so lifeless but such is life and I have to move on.

Yep, I agree.. they stay swollen for a while. If you are really slim, they would probably stick out when lying down. I've read that it is important to be good to your body for a month or 2 after IVF as you can damage your ovaries if they get twisted, or pushed into the wrong place. The swelling will come down, but hopefully by then Hold you'll be getting a baby bump! When do you go in for your US? Can't wait to find out how many are in there!

AFM - appt is officially on Thursday at 10:30am. So at least I have that scheduled. I've made a list of things to ask about...

* why are my embryos not implanting, is it embryo arrest or is my uterus just being rude and not letting them bunk in for 9 months?
* should i do immunology testing (providing it wasn't done already, there were so many tests done before we did my first IVF, I didn't know what 1/2 of them were).
* uterine biopsy/scarring to help improve implantation success
* lovenox, intralipids, neupogen, dexamethesone? Will any of these help?
* IUI this cycle or wait a few months and do FET?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Jut think Hold: The ovaries get very very swollen and they will not be in the normal position. My ovaries were very large after my jan cycle until after my m/c... I think they each measured 10cm around 6ish weeks and I didnt hyperstimulate.
> 
> AFM: i updated my blog. Today sucked. I feel so lifeless but such is life and I have to move on.

Mo - I just read your post, and it brought me to tears, I just wanted you to know that while I have never made it that far, I do feel your pain. I know right now it is hard to believe it will ever happen, but try to think positively and keep the faith that some day soon you will hold that beautiful baby in your arms. :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Jut think Hold: The ovaries get very very swollen and they will not be in the normal position. My ovaries were very large after my jan cycle until after my m/c... I think they each measured 10cm around 6ish weeks and I didnt hyperstimulate.
> 
> AFM: i updated my blog. Today sucked. I feel so lifeless but such is life and I have to move on.

Mo: I'm so sorry. It does get easier. I had my D&C exactly 2 weeks ago today. And I was hoping to be the only one on this thread. I'm already starting to feel excited about trying again. We've actually just started BD'ing on the off chance that I'll ovulate before AF comes. People say that you are more fertile for a few months after a D&C, but who knows? It makes some sense, as your cervix was dilated.

Now is your time to do your crying, moping, being lazy, or whatever makes you feel better. Then, in no time, you will be feeling back to normal and looking forward to the next try.

I hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

*My beta is 99!!!!!!*


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie: That is amazing! Wow! Congrats. I hope it continues to rise! Are you 16dpo now?

PS: Change your siggy!


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks Mo. Dpo is based on EC, right? My EC was the 14th, so I guess I'm 17dpo?


----------



## MoBaby

YAY! :) I'm glad the beta increased and bleeding stopped. I think that is great!! FX for rising numbers!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Lucie! Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lucie, I'm so glad to hear it. Grow little one, grow!


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - fantastic news!! What a great New Years!!
Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> *My beta is 99!!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie~ congrats :happydance: so happy for you!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Update on me~ 

I did stop the progesterone and the PIO injections. My last day was Friday and the :witch: still hasn't come but I'm sure she's on the way as I just went to the bathroom was saw some spotting going on, so maybe tomorrow or Wednesday shell be here :shrug: 

Those frer's from Friday were so pink and clear, and Saturday morning too. Yesterday I tested mid day with an Answer brand test and I think it was negative not sure if I was having line eye or not.... I didn't test today. I was about to test this evening but when I saw the spotting I didn't bother testing... I think it's safe to say that I probably had a chemical/miscarriage... Worst part of it all five years to this very day I found out I was pregnant and miscarrying at the same time, so New Years kinds stinks every year but so much more this year. 

I have talked endlessly with dh about what to do next... I really want to do another ivf cycle but right now what I need is a break and time to really get my marriage to its loving, fun bed action that it needs to be. I'm going in on the 11th for a follow up and I'm going to ask for something that will make me ovulate (clomid or something) on my own without monitoring for at least feb and march and then go back in April to start another iui or ivf cycle. Who knows maybe Ill get my natural :bfp: before April?!? 

Sorry so long, you girls are the only people I can really talk to about all of this. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Awesome Lucie!

August - So sorry for what you are going through :hugs:

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone! Hope 2013 is good to everyone!!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Lucie :happydance:

Hang in there August :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Congrats Lucie!! Doubling well! YAY!

August, so sorry.. :hug: I really hope you get your rainbow baby in 2013! 

Everyone Else.. Happy New Year.. may 2013 bring you all the special bundles we are all wishing for!

:hug:


----------



## augustluvers

Happy new year everyone!!!! May you all be granted the wishes of your heart!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Being suck in a house full of pastors and such is driving me crazy.... I don't want to talk about my fertility and somehow I'm the center of all conversations :cry: :rofl:


----------



## want2conceive

Mobaby - I'm so sorry hun. I read your journal and hope you will get your BFP in 2013. Big, big Hugs to you! :hugs: :hugs:


Ali & August - So sorry girls. Hoping you get your little bean to stick on your next try. :hugs:

Michelle - Hope your doing well!	


Sweet - Haven't heard from you in a few days. Hope you are ok. 


Lucie - Congrat's Girl!!! :happydance:


Happy New Year to everybody!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

SWEET!! where are you??
want lol. i was just thinking about sweet then typed this then read your post.


----------



## MoBaby

I bought a new necklace today in support of everything dh and i have been through. It says telle est la vie and means "such is life" which is something I have quoted over and over again throughout this year to dh and to my RE. The boat represents like a boat in stormy seas, life has its ups and downs and I have to set my sails and focus on navigating the very best course possible for what life may bring. 

Here is a pic of it: https://i.imgur.com/jHq8Dt.jpg

happy new year to those who it isn't 2013 yet. I am going to bed; not very excited about tomorrow as I am going to visit my grandparents. My grandma was diagnosed with cancer just last week and she is elderly so who knows how long she has now. She is already in pain apparently and her stomach is swollen according to my grandpa. So, as I say such is life. Hopefully all of us girls can end the year of 2013 being pregnant :) 

I also signed up for a half marathon today... I have neglected myself a lot since November (well, longer than that but I had been working out some not as much as I like) due to IVF and FET and surgery, etc... So I decided, I am getting back into things and going to do another half. I will start training sometime next week (on pelvic rest now for 1-2 weeks).. This will keep me busy until april which is good. If for some reason or somehow I can have a FET before then, I wont do it. BUT as it looks now, its going to be june or july so I need a distraction. 

Those of us who will be doing IVF/FET 2013 early to mid year should start a thread soon so we can keep up with each other. :)

I'm sorry I have just written a book lol. I'm trying to distract myself as much as I can because this really stinks. I hope none of you have to endure this. I cant wait to see the upcoming scans and such! 

Hold: Did you call your FS today?? What did FS say??


----------



## alicatt

Mo.. I agree! We need to start a new thread for those of us doing IVF/FET in the next few months.

I'm feeling very positive about 2013 and we will persevere!

:hug:


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - I heard from my RE that it can take weeks or months for ovaries to return to normal size if you get pregnant after IVF. All the new hormones in your body can keep those ovaries pumped up for quite a while! 

Lucie - Grats on your rising beta! That is so cool! 

August - Sorry this cycle didn't work out. Hope your doc has a good plan for you moving forward. :hugs:

Mo - Read your blog entry...still so sorry. I cannot possibly know what you are going through as I have not experienced that. I do have the ever present fear in my heart and can only imagine how heartbreaking this must be for you. I love your new necklace - hopefully someday you will be able to find some meaning in why this aweful thing is happening to you. It is definitely not fair. :hugs:

Ali - Glad you have questions ready for your doc. I hope 2013 is your year!!!:hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I really like your necklace. Can't wait for your stormy seas to end!!

AFM - think it might all be over for me. Had some blood when I wiped today and been feeling crampy. Nowhere is open today so will just have to sit it out!!
Feel like I've already lost all hope. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ever I hope not! :(


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Mo but I've got a bad feeling about this!!
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

:( I've learned when pregnant bad feelings are not good. I hope your feelings are wrong and will be praying for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mo - sending you :hugs: I've been through the same thing and there are no words to describe the pain. I hope you can get some answers from the testing and some peace. 

Ali - those are all great questions for your FS. I think the only I would add is to ask about having the repeat loss panel for blood clotting issues. Those can sometimes affect implantation. You may have already had this done?

Ever - hang in there!! I'm sure you know this but spotting and cramping is really common. I had no idea before being on this forum, but those seem like the two most common pregnancy symptoms that everyone writes about. 

August - that sounds like a good plan for the couple of cycles. Ugh sorry you are dealing with being the center of conversations!

Hold - I was told it can take a couple of months for the ovaries to go back down to their normal size. And they definitely move around when they're so enlarged. I had an ultrasound last week to prep for surgery and my left ovary is basically in the middle of my body right now. I hope you feel better!

AFM - just about one week until surgery! yay! I've been having some irrational fears about the surgery even though I can't wait for it to get here. It just occurred to me last night that it's probably the hormones leftover from my two IVF cycles making me feel this way. I'm normally not this anxious and fearful. Poor DH has had to put up with my hormonal mood swings. :wacko:


----------



## everhopeful

Em - I'm so glad your surgery is coming up soon! Won't be long before you are Stimming!!

Thanks for the advice and I have heard a lot of women bleed and still go on to have very successful pregnancies. In fact one of my closest friends bled through her whole pregnancy. But I've had a miscarriage before and this sadly feels just like that! I just didn't think you could bleed whilst on progesterone but I guess I was wrong!
I'm going to test again tomorrow and go from there. 
Wondering if my emergency c - section is causing problems for implanting? The surgeon did say I might find it hard... Will have to wait and see,
Xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Happy New Year to one and all!

Ever - I understand very well why you feel so worried. People who have been through the sort of things those of us in this thread have been through are going to worry - there's almost no getting away from it. But you're still in the game - fingers crossed and lots of prayers for you.

Mo - I read your entry. I've been through that once from the father's side and I can only imagine how much worse it is from the mother's experience. Big hugs to you :hugs: and I am glad at least you are starting 2013 with that all behind you. I really pray that this will be your year!


----------



## michelle01

Love the necklace mobaby :hugs:

Ever - Thinking positive thoughts for you!!!

Sweet - Hope things are good for you?!

Em - One week and yay, things will start moving fast for you ;)

I have my next scan tomorrow, still nervous and scared; have not had any symptoms lately.


----------



## alicatt

Ever.. hoping that this is normal and not a MC. Please think positive! It helps!

Mo.. your necklace is very fitting, here is to your BFP in 2013 !

Michelle.. GL on your scan tomorrow!

Em.. I have not had and clotting or immune testing to my knowledge.. just genetic and the basic panel for hormones and STDs. I'm sure we will do all of those things now. I doubt I have a clotting issue, I bruise really easily and my blood has trouble clotting while on the baby aspirin. Maybe that is an issue in itself? Best of luck with your surgery, how long after your surgery can you do a FET?

AFM.. bit of a hangover and still really emotional from my cycle. Looking forward to getting my body back if only for a few months. My WTF appt is on Thursday.. lots to talk about with my FS, that is for sure! I don't go back to work until Friday. Kind of odd going back on a Friday! I could take the day off, might do it actually. What do you think?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, take Friday off. Start the next week fresh.

Michelle, good luck on your scan. I thought my next one wasn't until the 11th, but they are doing one on Friday 4th, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Em260

Ali - I can start the cycle after my surgery so that will probably be the first week of February. I vote for taking Friday off. 

Michelle - good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## alicatt

Em - we might be doing FET at the same time! I will be thinking of you during your surgery and praying that it all goes well!

Chase - yay on getting another scan on Friday :) You have no idea how happy I am to see you and all the other ladies getting their wish of a baby :baby:

Thanks for the votes on Friday.. I think I will talk to my boss tomorrow and see how he feels about it. He's usually pretty lax and probably won't care. It isn't like much is going to get done on that one day! I have to call him tomorrow anyway as the paperwork we signed for my raise didn't get to HR before the holiday. Our HR person left early on vacation and I couldn't get it to her on time! ARGH! It is in my drawer in my desk, all signed and I'm hoping my boss will pick it up and give it to the HR person.

:hug:


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls. or afternoon :rofl: :hi:

Well the :witch: got me and I'm actually very happy about that fact that I have no cramps or anything. :blush: I usually get killer cramps, but this period is just down right different. :shrug:

On the bright side... I got my final grades from my university today. I graduate on January 27th with my Master's Degree. I got straight A's my last semester, and I maintained my 3.8 GPA. I got an email for the school board congratulating me for receiving High Honors :happydance: Looks like this year is gonna be a good year :cloud9:

Alicatt ~ Good Luck on Thursday with your WTF appointment. And with getting out of work on Friday. I go back tomorrow, but for me the best thing is to get back to what I do best or I'll just go crazy at home, lol

Ever ~ I'm keeping you and the baby and your family in my prayers. :hugs:

MO ~ I'm happy to know that you'll be going for the FET. I'll keep you and your cycle in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle - best of luck for scan tomorrow. Symptoms do usually drop off when placenta takes over!! Try not to worry! I'm sure all is absolutely fine! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

August - massive congrats on your masters and witch arriving without pain! Are you meeting your fs soon?
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

August - sorry just seen it in your signature! Duh!!

Ali - good luck with your fs meeting! Hope you get answers to all your questions! 

Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mo, that is a very pretty necklace!!! I am so sorry to hear about your grandma's illness. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for a healthy recovery. :hugs::hugs: The marathon and getting into shapes sounds like a great distraction until you can do your FET!! Plus you will be healthy and in good shape for when your FET comes so you will have a better chance of success!!! :thumbup:

@Ever, I am so sorry about the bleeding!!! I hope it stops and that everything will be alright with your pregnany!!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v81/Ambers25/Hugs/Mousepad201.gif

@Michelle, good luck with your appointment. :hugs:

@EM, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything goes well with your surgery. I really hope that they can save your ovary!!! :hugs::hugs:

@August, Sorry the :witch: came!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: Congrats on such awesome grades on your classes!!! You should be very proud!! :thumbup:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh57/Teresa2008a/kittenhugs.gif


----------



## everhopeful

Chase - what a bonus to have another scan on Friday! Xx


----------



## want2conceive

Happy New Years to all of you girls & Chase!

Hope everyone is doing ok and hope all our wishes come true in 2013!!!


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> Happy New Years to all of you girls & Chase!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and hope all our wishes come true in 2013!!!


Same to you Want! How are you doing/feeling? Is everything going well?


----------



## Lucie73821

Mo-I think the necklace is beautiful! I'm sorry about your grandma's cancer. :hugs: My dad was diagnosed with stage 4 lung and throat cancer almost two years ago and they gave him 10 months. He's still alive and kicking today. Hopefully your grandma will have as good as an outcome as he did. 

Ever- I hope the bleeding has stopped and everything is ok! 

August- Congrats on your masters!!! Boo to AF though. 

Chase- Yeah for a scan on Friday!!!!

Michelle- Good luck at your apt!

Ali- I hope you get answers to all your questions at your WTF apt. As for Friday- my vote is to take it off. 

:wave: Hi to any I may have missed! 

As for me, got my first BFP on a preg test yesterday!!! It was an off brand blue dye test, but I couldn't wait! I went out and bought some FRER today, and am planning on testing every other morning starting tomorrow up to Sunday. That should help with my anxiety while waiting for my next beta Monday, 

I hope 2013 brings many babies and BFPs to us all!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Lucie! I am doing the same with FRERs. :winkwink: I got an immediate line this afternoon and it was darker than before so I feel better. My next beta is Tues the 8th. That's a long wait! Congrats on your first BFP at home!


----------



## everhopeful

Did a test this morning and it was negative. Starting to think I just had a chemical pregnancy or something!!
Will phone my fs for appointment. 
Hope you are all well!
Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Did a test this morning and it was negative. Starting to think I just had a chemical pregnancy or something!!
> Will phone my fs for appointment.
> Hope you are all well!
> Xx

So sorry Ever :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry Ever!


----------



## MoBaby

Sooo sorry ever :(

Where is hold and sweet?? I'm worried about them! Hope all is okay .


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks everyone. Little sad, although I did most of my crying yesterday.

I have a follow up appointment on the 21st and am hoping to do a FET in march.
Must admit I did go through a 'why the hell are we doing this to ourselves?'
Picked myself up now and would like to use my hatching blast. Hopefully it is ready to attach and stay put!!
Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Ever-I hope your hatching blast is ready to stay put as well! 

So here is something I never thought I'd see!


Spoiler
https://i46.tinypic.com/50rzpc.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2lm1ctf.jpg The second line showed up right away, but was light, so I was upset. But less than a minute later it looked like this!! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> Did a test this morning and it was negative. Starting to think I just had a chemical pregnancy or something!!
> Will phone my fs for appointment.
> Hope you are all well!
> Xx

I'm sorry Ever! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Oh ever, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Every, I am so sorry. Tough old world sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lucie, those are some really nice dark lines!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so so sorry, ever! Sending you giant :hug: ! XO


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for dark lines, Lucie!!! I got the same yesterday. What a great feeling! I'm ready to see the heartbeat now. :winkwink:


----------



## augustluvers

Ever ~ I'm so very sorry :hugs: I know what that is like. I'm praying for you and your family and the future of your next FET cycle.

Lucie ~ Congrats on the dark FRER :yipee: 

Lotus ~ Congrats on getting nice dark FRER's :happydance:

How is everyone else?

I'm dying in bed today! I guess yesterday was just some light spotting because the :witch: is here in full blown and I feel like my uterus is falling out! I'm literally in bed moaning from the pain! WTH? :rofl: 

On the bright side, I went to Walmart last night and bought a basal thermometer for this natural cycle. The cashier literally in a very loud voice said "Are you trying to get pregnant?" So I answered "some day" and then she proceeded to say "Well this is a thermometer for getting pregnant." And I lost it... "Yeah, I know, do you think I'm stupid? By the way your job is to scan my items, bag them and move on, not comment on what I'm buying or why I'm buying it for!" I paid for my stuff and stormed out of Walmart. :rofl: I looked at my husband and said "Now you know why I don't like buying pregnancy test... because people are too damn noise!" 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to a natural cycle with no meds, no appointments, and no one all up in my private area. :rofl:


----------



## michelle01

Oh my August; how rude of that lady! Well I am praying that it works for you ;)

I had my appt today, updated my journal with how things went!


----------



## FirstTry

Ever: I'm so sorry. That is such a disappointment. :hugs: :hugs:

August: you're funny :haha: Good luck with the natural cycle!

Lucie: that is a sweet, dark line! :thumbup: FX'd for you.

AFM, I've been temping since 10 dpD&C. My temps have been high, but dropped a full point this morning. OPKs are negative. So, either I O'd in the first 9 days post D&C or I'm going to O soon. Either way, we started BDing every other day at 10dpD&C, hoping for a miracle!

Otherwise, we'll start a fresh IVF cycle when AF comes.


----------



## wannabeprego

everhopeful said:


> Did a test this morning and it was negative. Starting to think I just had a chemical pregnancy or something!!
> Will phone my fs for appointment.
> Hope you are all well!
> Xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/pkbrzbits-hugs.gif


----------



## alicatt

AHHH.. can't wait until tomorrow when I get to talk to my FS. I just want to know what he thinks went wrong and what we can do to get me my miracle baby!

How long does it take the hormones to get back to normal range? I am getting sick of crying at the drop of a hat. I feel so vulnerable with my feelings, and I hate it.

August - good luck with your natural cycle! From my experience, the basal thermometer is really only helpful after you've ovulated. OPK's are better, but even that only tells you when you are about to ovulate and it is best to get the :spermy: up there 3-4 days before ovulation to 1-2 days after. So if you know you ovulate on or around a certain day, then it is best to :sex: every other day for those 6 days (4 days pre ovulation and 2 days post). Use your OPK and basal thermometer to know when to stop. IE. once the OPK is negative again, or once your temp rises, then you know you've ovulated.

Lucie and Lotus - glad things are going well! When are your U/S's?

Ever - I've said it already, so sorry :hug: Maybe we can all get on another thread for FET/IVF in Feb/Mar/April? Or something like that?


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> Ever-I hope your hatching blast is ready to stay put as well!
> 
> So here is something I never thought I'd see!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i46.tinypic.com/50rzpc.jpg
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2lm1ctf.jpg The second line showed up right away, but was light, so I was upset. But less than a minute later it looked like this!! :happydance:

Congrats on your BFP!!! H&H 9 months to you!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

So I'm freaking out a bit. Asked the nurse what my progesterone was Friday and it was only 2.2! She said it was a bit low, but I am on the crinone and its too early to know if it is something to be concerned about. She said that since my hcg increased that was good. 

Of course then I did the worst thing ever- I googled it. Stopped myself after looking at one thong though. Then I called Dh in tears and he reminded me I didn't take the crinone Thursday or Friday because I was sure I was out. He thinks we should be cautiously optimistic. I wish is never asked what my level was!!!!

They scheduled a us for Tuesday at 3, and the nurse said since it was so early all they were looking for was for the sac to be in the right place.


----------



## Em260

Ali - good luck tomorrow! I'm sure your FS will have a lot of info for you. I'm wondering about the hormones getting back to normal too. I'm still feeling the effects for sure. Come join this thread I'm on there and a couple others from here are too: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ivf-jan-feb-mar-2013-everyone-welcome-16.html

Lucie - I'm pretty sure crinone doesn't impact blood progesterone levels that much because it's a suppository and is absorbed locally. 

August - that lady was so rude! Sorry you had to deal with that!


----------



## augustluvers

Alicatt ~ thanks for the tips... My natural cycles are 120+ so for me I just temp to see if I even ovulated. On natural cycles I don't know when I'll ovulate, it's so frustrating, my longest cycle was 192 days long :cry: I'm not even going to chart everyday, more like every ten days so that I don't stress or anything. On my wtf appointment next week, I'm going to see what the doctor can give me to regulate my cycles like clomid or something at least until I go back for my ivf #2 in mid April. 

Lucie~ I'm sure you're okay :hugs: like the nurse said your hcg is rising.


----------



## MoBaby

lucie the crinone wont show up in blood tests...none of the vaginal progesterones do. It works locally to keep the baby where its needed :) good thing is your hcg is rising like august said. im sure if you were to worry they would have told you to. Congrats on dark HPTS!! You too lotus!!! :) Excited for you two. Any ultrasound scheduled yet??

I am ready for my follow-up appt already and I have to wait until Feb. Ugh. This wait stinks but I know testing will take 2-4 weeks so no point getting in before then. I am sooo bloated today and look pg. I am sure its all the effects from the procedure, etc. The sac measured where it was supposed to (9w2d) on monday so I am sure thats contributing to it as well. I hope it goes away soon. I can't wait for AF now so I can get started again...we will "try" until the FET (slim chance on anything happening there)...

Michelle: Great scan pic!! :) yay for OB appt!!
First: hope you catch the eggie trying au natural. 
Ali: good luck tomorrow. I seriously need to crack down and figure out what to ask my RE at the f/u appt...I bet a FET is all you need for your forever baby :)
EM: GL with your surgery!!! I'm sure all will go great :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> lucie the crinone wont show up in blood tests...none of the vaginal progesterones do. It works locally to keep the baby where its needed :) good thing is your hcg is rising like august said. im sure if you were to worry they would have told you to. Congrats on dark HPTS!! You too lotus!!! :) Excited for you two. Any ultrasound scheduled yet??

No ultrasound scheduled yet... Next beta Jan 8. I can't wait for the u/s! :dance:


----------



## augustluvers

Alicatt ~ I know today's the day for your appointment. Keep us posted. I'm thinking of you

Lotus ~ I can't wait for you to have your first scan... very exciting!

Mo ~ My next follow up is on Jan. 11 and that seems so far away so thinking of you and your Feb. appointment. Is there any way that they can see you sooner if AF comes soon? 

My husband surprised me with a Cruise getaway in Feb. I'm looking forward to some time away and then we hope to get back and start our next cycle. I know I thought of April before, but April just seems sooo far away!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks All!

I'm sitting in the waiting room waiting for the FS. He is working with another couple. His daughter is in the office I guess because school is out. She is so cute!

I'm really nauseous and had a scant period. Is it possible I'm pregnant or is it the meds? IDK?


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- just wanted to say good luck at apt.

Michelle - fantastic scan - how exciting!!

I am going to keep following you all if that's ok? Seems sad to move away from such a lovely group. Also joined a Jan/feb/ mar IVF and FET group.

Hope everyone is well
Xx


----------



## alicatt

Thanks! I am waiting at Quest to do more bloodwork. We are doing a repeat BETA, immunology and clotting panel. I asked for another AMH, FSH and LH test too. So I'll make an appointment in 2 weeks to see if I have any of these issues.
The Dr wasn't too helpful in determining what was wrong. He said my embryos were perfect. My one embryo he said could be on the cover of Embryo Digest! :rofl: So why didn't it implant? Infertility is maddening!


----------



## MoBaby

August: prob not and I most likely won't see af for 6-8 weeks. Last d/c it was 8 wks before af came and I was regular before. He said the testing would take 3-4 weeks anyways so I'd need to wait for that. Appt is feb [email protected] 

Ali can't wait to hear what re has to say!


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'm sorry the Dr. didn't have more answers but I'm glad he ordered all those tests. Hopefully you'll get some answers from those. Are you moving forward with a FET or full cycle? 

August - yay for vacation! We haven't been away for so long I'm dying to go somewhere warm. 

Lotus - good luck with your next beta!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> August: prob not and I most likely won't see af for 6-8 weeks. Last d/c it was 8 wks before af came and I was regular before. He said the testing would take 3-4 weeks anyways so I'd need to wait for that. Appt is feb [email protected]
> 
> Ali can't wait to hear what re has to say!

Mo- we must have posted at the same time! Look above :)

Does anyone else have advice?


----------



## girlydreamer

Hey ladies and Chase hope everyone is well i will update myself on what has been happening lately. Sorry i havent been on in a while i went through a little phase after chem pregnancy of not wanting to talk about it at all. I contacted my clinic who advised i need to have at least three periods before i can start fet :growlmad: so looks like ill be starting with feb or march period. I have been keeping myself occupied with writing and have uploaded my first short story to amazon kindle An amsterdam call girl part 1 so check it out if you have a kindle.

Sending baby dust to all.


----------



## everhopeful

Girly - I'm glad you have been keeping yourself busy. I too had a chemical! I think?

I'm going to be doing a FET in march. Best of luck to you. I've joined a Jan/ feb March IVF FET thread and some of the others have too. Keep in touch!

Xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Ever so sorry to hear that I hope your ok we might be having fet at the same time hopefully. I'm going to join fet thread as well.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies, and Chase :hi:

So I went to see my FS for the WTF appointment yesterday to figure out why my embryos are not implanting. It was a frustrating appointment as my FS didn't have many answers. We spoke about the embryos, he said they were perfect, and even thought that my results were so awesome (at 40) that he would submit it to a scientific journal on embryology and IVF. I'm sure that he was very sad that I ended up with a :bfn: because now he couldn't publish! LOL. Anyway, so then we moved to my endometrium. It too he said was wonderful, always a triple lining, and there were no issues there. So I said, then what is it? He shook his head. :argh: So we talked next about other testing, like clotting factors and immune issues. 25 vials of blood later and over $3000 in tests (hopefully covered by insurance), I finally left. He also performed a repeat BETA since my period was really light and barely there, and I'm feeling so nauseous. Maybe I have an ectopic? I will find out the results of my BETA this afternoon.

I do have 4 frosties :cold: sitting on ice waiting for me. He wants to wait until my ovaries get back to normal size and we get the results from all that blood work. So I think we are looking at a FET in Feb/Mar. I will know more when I go in for the results in 2 weeks. I guess we'll plan my FET at that point. 


Does anyone know what the normal protocol is for FET? They mentioned BCP and Lupron? I really don't want to have to take these drugs again! :grr:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! I hope everyone is doing well.

August-your trip sounds lovely!

Ali- I really hope you get some answers from your blood work! I know how frustrated you must be not having specific reasons as to why it didn't work. 

I wish all of you who are moving on to FET the best of luck! I've got my fingers crossed tightly for all of you!

As for me, tested again today, and for the first time, the test line was darker than the control! :happydance: I go for a repeat beta Monday, then they've scheduled me for an us Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## michelle01

Great news Lucie :)

And thinking about you ali :) Hope everything goes great for your FET!


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Great news Lucie :)
> 
> And thinking about you ali :) Hope everything goes great for your FET!

Thanks Lucie and Michelle! 

Lucie, great news about your HPTs, and I hope your BETA is nice and high :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all! I just heard from Reba, my surrogate. She got back home from the 8 week US. I have not heard from the clinic yet because the regular IVF co-coordinator is not in office today, but I expect to get a detailed email in a bit from the person who is there. Anyway, it was all good news! My little boy's heartbeat is 160-something (Reba wasn't sure of the last digit) which is a great number for an 8 week heartbeat. And apparently things are going so well, the Doc wants a regular OBGYN to take it from this point on. I'll put more details in my Pregnancy diary when I hear from the clinic, but just wanted to give everyone here the quick update.
I know many of you are moving on to the Jan/Feb FET diary and I'm going to continue to 'stalk' you all there because I want to see each and every one of you get your BFPs! And I really believe you all will. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hello all! I just heard from Reba, my surrogate. She got back home from the 8 week US. I have not heard from the clinic yet because the regular IVF co-coordinator is not in office today, but I expect to get a detailed email in a bit from the person who is there. Anyway, it was all good news! My little boy's heartbeat is 160-something (Reba wasn't sure of the last digit) which is a great number for an 8 week heartbeat. And apparently things are going so well, the Doc wants a regular OBGYN to take it from this point on. I'll put more details in my Pregnancy diary when I hear from the clinic, but just wanted to give everyone here the quick update.
> I know many of you are moving on to the Jan/Feb FET diary and I'm going to continue to 'stalk' you all there because I want to see each and every one of you get your BFPs! And I really believe you all will. :hugs:

That is awesome news! You have 'graduated' to OB. Means everything is perfect and you no longer need the assistance of the FS :) :yipee:

Yes, I moved on to this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ivf-jan-feb-mar-2013-everyone-welcome-22.html 

I'm still stalking this thread too.. since so many of us are here as well. I think there is also a pregnancy thread that Sweetness and a few others that were successful moved to as well. 

I wish you all the continued success!


----------



## everhopeful

Chase that's excellent news!! Great step to take!!

Lucie Fab news!! Be great to have the us!!

I have joined another page as my path continues but I love coming back here to see everyone's progress!! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!
Xx


----------



## holdontohope

Hey Girls and Chase :flower:

I haven't been on in awhile because I haven't been feeling well. I have just gotten back from the FS and had my first ultrasound. For starters... The lump in my stomach is my left ovary. It has gotten so large that he couldn't even fit the whole thing on the ultrasound machine. My right ovary is quite large also. Both of them are way bigger then my uterus. He also explained that I am considered 6 weeks in OB terms because they go by LMP. But in his eyes I am 5 weeks 5 days by ER date. 

Now for my uterus.. There was 1 very strong baby :cloud9: We could see the yolk sac and everything looked rite on track for that one. He felt confident that it would continue to grow. 

Then what seemed to be attached to that was another sac a little bit smaller with nothing visible inside. 

If 1 embryo implanted and split, there should be 1 sac and 2 babies.. If 2 embryos implanted, there should be 2 separate sacs and 2 separate babies. Still to early to know exactly what's going on.. He said it is almost like the 1 embryo implanted and tried to split but wasn't successful :shrug: He didn't feel 100% that there is only 1 baby either because it was so hard to even find my uterus with my giant ovaries. 

Anyways... I am very happy to have 1 baby that looks good:cloud9: I am going to watched closely. So I go back next week on the 10th for another ultrasound and then again on the 15th.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hope, that does sound really promising. So glad you could see a strong baby! Also happy that you are having a follow-up soon so you can see everything progressing well. Jan 10th happens to be my birthday, so I'm going to wish for another good US for you!


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Hey Girls and Chase :flower:
> 
> I haven't been on in awhile because I haven't been feeling well. I have just gotten back from the FS and had my first ultrasound. For starters... The lump in my stomach is my left ovary. It has gotten so large that he couldn't even fit the whole thing on the ultrasound machine. My right ovary is quite large also. Both of them are way bigger then my uterus. He also explained that I am considered 6 weeks in OB terms because they go by LMP. But in his eyes I am 5 weeks 5 days by ER date.
> 
> Now for my uterus.. There was 1 very strong baby :cloud9: We could see the yolk sac and everything looked rite on track for that one. He felt confident that it would continue to grow.
> 
> Then what seemed to be attached to that was another sac a little bit smaller with nothing visible inside.
> 
> If 1 embryo implanted and split, there should be 1 sac and 2 babies.. If 2 embryos implanted, there should be 2 separate sacs and 2 separate babies. Still to early to know exactly what's going on.. He said it is almost like the 1 embryo implanted and tried to split but wasn't successful :shrug: He didn't feel 100% that there is only 1 baby either because it was so hard to even find my uterus with my giant ovaries.
> 
> Anyways... I am very happy to have 1 baby that looks good:cloud9: I am going to watched closely. So I go back next week on the 10th for another ultrasound and then again on the 15th.

Glad to hear that 1 embryo is doing well! Let's hope that the other one is more visible once your ovaries shrink some. That is to be expected during IVF, especially when you are so young! Sounds like you hyper stimulated. Even my FS said, he wouldn't recommend having :sex: or an IUI right now due to my enlarged ovaries. He didn't even do an US, he just knew that mine were still large! Can't wait to hear about your next update!


----------



## michelle01

Awesome news Chase :)

And what a great appt you had hold; glad things are progressing so great for you ;)


----------



## want2conceive

alicatt said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Years to all of you girls & Chase!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and hope all our wishes come true in 2013!!!
> 
> 
> Same to you Want! How are you doing/feeling? Is everything going well?Click to expand...

Have an ultrasound scheduled for this Monday. Can't wait. Bump has doubled in size in the last two weeks. I will try and post pics from my ultrasound if you ladies want to see?

Allergies have been acting up this week and had one day with a migrain for about 24hrs which was really bad. Been getting alot more nassea too. 

Oh, and everything I eat has no taste to it no matter what I do to it. I am forcing myself to eat small amounts every 2-3hrs though. Stuff like fruits, yogurts, jellos, cupcakes, etc.! I wish it was July already!


----------



## want2conceive

So sorry Ever! Big Hugs to you hun! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

want2conceive said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Years to all of you girls & Chase!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and hope all our wishes come true in 2013!!!
> 
> 
> Same to you Want! How are you doing/feeling? Is everything going well?Click to expand...
> 
> Have an ultrasound scheduled for this Monday. Can't wait. Bump has doubled in size in the last two weeks. I will try and post pics from my ultrasound if you ladies want to see?
> 
> Allergies have been acting up this week and had one day with a migrain for about 24hrs which was really bad. Been getting alot more nassea too.
> 
> Oh, and everything I eat has no taste to it no matter what I do to it. I am forcing myself to eat small amounts every 2-3hrs though. Stuff like fruits, yogurts, jellos, cupcakes, etc.! I wish it was July already!Click to expand...

OF COURSE we want to see your ultrasound pics! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, I am so glad that you got such great news today your baby is continuing to grow healthy and strong!! :thumbup: 

@Hold, that is great news that your first scan went so well!!! I am so glad that you saw one healthy baby bean growing!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to you!! :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

Hold: that is awesome news :happydance: Congrats!

Chase: it sounds like it will be smooth sailing for you!

Lucie: great news! Can't wait to hear your results on Mon and Tues!


----------



## Em260

Great news all around everyone!! I'm on the other thread now too but will check back here to see how your journeys progress :)

Hold - yay for seeing your little bean!! :happydance: 

Chase - that is great you're being released to the regular OB! That is progress!! :)

Want - good luck on Monday! Definitely post pics when you can. I hope you get some relief from the nausea :hugs:

Lucie - good luck on Monday and Tuesday!! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## alicatt

My post cycle has been so different from the first! Last cycle I had OHSS and slowly recovered. This cycle I'm exhausted, nauseous, dizzy and now achy (head, back abdomen) I had a second BETA thinking perhaps I had an ectopic, but the BETA was still negative. It's Saturday morning and I feel so crumby I can barely get out of bed! Has anyone else felt this way post negative IVF?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali, sorry you feel so crappy. Hope you bounce back soon.


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali, I'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. I didn't feel that way after my BFN. Maybe you're coming down with some sort of bug? I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali, I'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. I didn't feel that way after my BFN. Maybe you're coming down with some sort of bug? I hope you feel better soon!

I thought about that too, but I don't have a fever and it hasn't gotten worse, it's like having a mild flu! I just want to heal so I can do my FET! :grr:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you everyone!!! :hugs: It has gotten quite on here in the last few days!

I was so nervous for my scan! It was such a relief to know that baby was in the rite spot and measuring on track. :thumbup: Since I have endometriosis, I was terrified baby could have implanted in the wrong spot or in my tubes. 

My entire family knows now! Didn't really have a plan on when I would tell everyone or how long I would wait. Just decided I want to stay positive and celebrate every moment of this journey. Everyone reacted so positively and all seemed very excited to welcome a new family member into the world. Even the ones who didn't know I was doing IVF with a donor. 

My next scan is on Thursday :happydance: I can't wait to see my little blob again and see if anything has changed with the second sac.


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Thank you everyone!!! :hugs: It has gotten quite on here in the last few days!
> 
> I was so nervous for my scan! It was such a relief to know that baby was in the rite spot and measuring on track. :thumbup: Since I have endometriosis, I was terrified baby could have implanted in the wrong spot or in my tubes.
> 
> My entire family knows now! Didn't really have a plan on when I would tell everyone or how long I would wait. Just decided I want to stay positive and celebrate every moment of this journey. Everyone reacted so positively and all seemed very excited to welcome a new family member into the world. Even the ones who didn't know I was doing IVF with a donor.
> 
> My next scan is on Thursday :happydance: I can't wait to see my little blob again and see if anything has changed with the second sac.

Hold - that is fantastic news! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: Keep us updated on your scan on Thursday!

Where is everyone else? I miss you guys! I know many of you are on the next thread for IVF's in Jan/Feb/Mar.. 

I hope I can join you all in the 'pregnancy' side of BnB soon!


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls and Chase :flower:
> 
> I haven't been on in awhile because I haven't been feeling well. I have just gotten back from the FS and had my first ultrasound. For starters... The lump in my stomach is my left ovary. It has gotten so large that he couldn't even fit the whole thing on the ultrasound machine. My right ovary is quite large also. Both of them are way bigger then my uterus. He also explained that I am considered 6 weeks in OB terms because they go by LMP. But in his eyes I am 5 weeks 5 days by ER date.
> 
> Now for my uterus.. There was 1 very strong baby :cloud9: We could see the yolk sac and everything looked rite on track for that one. He felt confident that it would continue to grow.
> 
> Then what seemed to be attached to that was another sac a little bit smaller with nothing visible inside.
> 
> If 1 embryo implanted and split, there should be 1 sac and 2 babies.. If 2 embryos implanted, there should be 2 separate sacs and 2 separate babies. Still to early to know exactly what's going on.. He said it is almost like the 1 embryo implanted and tried to split but wasn't successful :shrug: He didn't feel 100% that there is only 1 baby either because it was so hard to even find my uterus with my giant ovaries.
> 
> Anyways... I am very happy to have 1 baby that looks good:cloud9: I am going to watched closely. So I go back next week on the 10th for another ultrasound and then again on the 15th.
> 
> Glad to hear that 1 embryo is doing well! Let's hope that the other one is more visible once your ovaries shrink some. That is to be expected during IVF, especially when you are so young! Sounds like you hyper stimulated. Even my FS said, he wouldn't recommend having :sex: or an IUI right now due to my enlarged ovaries. He didn't even do an US, he just knew that mine were still large! Can't wait to hear about your next update!Click to expand...

Thanks Ali :hugs:

I for sure think that I hyper stimulated. My ovaries are just so huge, plus how sick I was feeling the whole time. Maybe I wasn't quite monitored closely enough :shrug: I can't wait for Thursday to see how everything is looking!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hope, glad you got such a good report! I've started to tell select people as well - not going to make a grand announcement or anything, but I'm not going to let the fear of the small chance of something going wrong get in my way. 
I'm still keeping tabs on this thread, though stalking over in the Jan/Feb/March post as well as posting on my own diary. Busy this week trying to line up an OBGYN.


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hope, glad you got such a good report! I've started to tell select people as well - not going to make a grand announcement or anything, but I'm not going to let the fear of the small chance of something going wrong get in my way.
> I'm still keeping tabs on this thread, though stalking over in the Jan/Feb/March post as well as posting on my own diary. Busy this week trying to line up an OBGYN.

Glad to hear you are still hanging out and stalking things. I bet it is great to be able to tell people, I'm going to be a DAD!!! :yipee: I wish I could be with you all in this journey, Feb/March can not come fast enough!

:hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Anyone heard from sweet?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Anyone heard from sweet?

Nope :sadangel:


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from sweet?
> 
> Nope :sadangel:Click to expand...

:nope: :sad1:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Hope, glad you got such a good report! I've started to tell select people as well - not going to make a grand announcement or anything, but I'm not going to let the fear of the small chance of something going wrong get in my way.
> I'm still keeping tabs on this thread, though stalking over in the Jan/Feb/March post as well as posting on my own diary. Busy this week trying to line up an OBGYN.
> 
> Glad to hear you are still hanging out and stalking things. I bet it is great to be able to tell people, I'm going to be a DAD!!! :yipee: I wish I could be with you all in this journey, Feb/March can not come fast enough!
> :hug:Click to expand...

I understand - I wish all of us on this thread had gotten lucky at the same time - it would have been so perfect, but I guess we know life doesn't work that way. But with a little luck, you'll be just a few months behind us. :hugs:
It is great to be able to say it out loud - makes it all the more real.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Lucie! Anxiously awaiting your results! :coffee:


----------



## Whisper82

ChaseThisLite said:


> Hope, glad you got such a good report! I've started to tell select people as well - not going to make a grand announcement or anything, but I'm not going to let the fear of the small chance of something going wrong get in my way.
> I'm still keeping tabs on this thread, though stalking over in the Jan/Feb/March post as well as posting on my own diary. Busy this week trying to line up an OBGYN.

I totally miss you guys! I am so attached to all of you! Like Chase, I am stalking :blush: a bit in your other thread because I am so stoked to see you all get your BFPs! 

Chase - Good luck finding an OB! Do you get to chose one or is it a collaboration with your surro? Hope your boy is growing healthy and strong. A little jealous that you already know the gender. ;) 

Hold - Gl with your upcoming scan! Sorry about the hyper stimulation issues. That is a bummer! 

Ali and Mo - I hope 2013 is the year for you! I am also worried about Sweet. Hoping she just had a technology breakdown or something. :( 

AFM - we are starting to tell people the news. Most everyone has been super excited and supportive. It's been nice. :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Beta came back today at 1,869! :happydance:

So excited/nervous for tomorrow's scan!


Good luck on your beta tomorrow Lotus!

Hold- Good luck on your upcoming scan!

I too hope Sweet is doing well. 


I hope everyone else is doing well! I'm stalking the other thread- I can't wait to see the rest of you get your BFPs!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:wohoo: Yay, Lucie!!!!! Congrats on a giant beta number! I can't wait to hear about your scan. I'll let you know how mine goes tomorrow. :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - how fantastic!! Massive congrats!! 

Still stalking you all and hoping you are all ok!!

Not seen anything from sweet- hopefully just stepped away for a bit? 

Xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats on that great big Beta number, Lucie!

Whisper, with the OBGYN, it's a collaboration between me, my surrogate and the agency. I want her to be as comfortable as possible, so I asked what sex she preferred (woman) and the agency is going to find one who has delivery privileges in the hospital that she delivered her own child in and hopefully has a satellite office closer to her home for the regular checkups plus will accept the insurance. My agency is worth every penny I paid them, I can tell you! I'll post about it in my diary later, but they just saved me a bundle.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie!!! Congrats!! That's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am so glad that your ultrasound went so well and that everything looks great with your baby bean!!! :happydance: I know that a fear of mine was the baby implanting in my tube as well, since with endo and the surgery/lap it increases the chances of a tubal pregnancy, so like you I was relived to see both babies were in the right spot on my first ultrasound as well!!! 

@Chase, good luck with finding an OB that both you and your surrogate are happy with!! :thumbup:

@Lucie, Congrats on great betas!!!! :happydance:

@Lotus, good luck with your upcoming betas!!! :dust::dust:

I am still stalking you girls on the new thread that you girls joined because I want to see how everything is progressing for you lovely ladies!!! I hope that 2013 brings all of you girls your BFP's!!!! Good luck to all of you!! :dust::dust:

I have been keeping my journal updated with all of my latest happenings so if anyone wants to know my latest and greatest just stop by my journal for a peek. :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Ladies! WOW! So much action all of a sudden.

Congrats to Hold on your US!

Lucie - that sounds like an awesome beta :)


Lotus - when is yours?

Chase - wow, that sounds like it might be difficult to find an OBGYN that fits all of those criteria. Hopefully you can find one! 

Everyone else - thanks for checking up on us :) we miss you all too!

I'm a little worried about Sweet - I looked up her posts thinking that perhaps she was just posting on other threads, but she hasn't posted anything since Dec 22! :nope: I really hope it is just computer issues and that everything is OK! 

AFM - just playing the waiting game and wishing my head would stop hurting. I had this after my last IVF where I had a pretty severe headache on and off for about 2 weeks. I asked the nurse at my FS office and she said it was due to my estrogen level crashing. FUN! So that is getting a little old. 

:hug: and congrats to all of you that are pregnant! I will join you soon I hope :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Im worried about her also! This is her thread she started and she was to have a scan Jan 3rd.....:( I PM'ed her hoping she would see it but no reply. :( Hoping just on vacay or something!!


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie ~ Congrats :happydance::happydance::baby::happydance:

As for me~ Sorry I've been MIA... just so much going on at work and home... My follow up appointment is this Friday. I'm taking the whole day off just to go and then get some shopping in afterwards :blush: 

I'm feeling ok... I'm going on 8 days with this period. Usually I'm spotting by day 3/4 but I'm only just spotting now and it's still bright red. Is this normal for after a failed ivf cycle? I just want it to end already!


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Lucie ~ Congrats :happydance::happydance::baby::happydance:
> 
> As for me~ Sorry I've been MIA... just so much going on at work and home... My follow up appointment is this Friday. I'm taking the whole day off just to go and then get some shopping in afterwards :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling ok... I'm going on 8 days with this period. Usually I'm spotting by day 3/4 but I'm only just spotting now and it's still bright red. Is this normal for after a failed ivf cycle? I just want it to end already!

Yes, my last IVF was a little longer than normal, however this past cycle was super short (2-3 days) and gone. My FS was worried after I told him it only lasted that long, and repeated my BETA. It was negative. I guess it can be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy? However he did tell me to expect a long and heavy period.


----------



## Lucie73821

Scan did not go well. Nothing in uterus. Dr thinks miscarriage or tubal pregnancy. Having blood drawn tomorrow, results should provide more info.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie :( :( :(


----------



## michelle01

Oh Lucie, I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, I am so sorry. Can it be too early to see anything?


----------



## cali_kt

Lucie- I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

holdontohope said:


> Thank you everyone!!! :hugs: It has gotten quite on here in the last few days!
> 
> I was so nervous for my scan! It was such a relief to know that baby was in the rite spot and measuring on track. :thumbup: Since I have endometriosis, I was terrified baby could have implanted in the wrong spot or in my tubes.
> 
> My entire family knows now! Didn't really have a plan on when I would tell everyone or how long I would wait. Just decided I want to stay positive and celebrate every moment of this journey. Everyone reacted so positively and all seemed very excited to welcome a new family member into the world. Even the ones who didn't know I was doing IVF with a donor.
> 
> My next scan is on Thursday :happydance: I can't wait to see my little blob again and see if anything has changed with the second sac.

'

Hold- Fabulous news! :dance: Glad all is going well!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie, I am so so sorry. Sending you the biggest hug in the world because I know exactly how you are feeling right now. 

My beta showed that the numbers are not increasing. It was at 110 I think. Honestly, it was hard to listen after the nurse said "I'm so sorry..." Needless to say I am devastated. Going in this afternoon to see the Dr and probably get a scan. Our entire plan was based on this cycle working. I have no idea what we will do now. I might have to wait until next summer when we are settled on the east coast to try again, and I DO NOT want to wait that long. :cry:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lotus, sending you :hugs:.


----------



## holdontohope

Lucie and Lotus I am so sorry girls :hugs: my heart goes out to you and your family :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus :( sorry girl :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

So sorry Lucie and Lotus :cry:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Oh, Lucie and Lotus, I am just so sorry. :hugs: It really isn't fair - each any every one of you deserve your bundle of joy. I hope for better luck next time, but it's a real kick in the pants, I know. :cry:


----------



## alicatt

ChaseThisLite said:


> Oh, Lucie and Lotus, I am just so sorry. :hugs: It really isn't fair - each any every one of you deserve your bundle of joy. I hope for better luck next time, but it's a real kick in the pants, I know. :cry:

Well put Chase.. Lucie and Lotus, I'm so very sorry to hear about your losses big :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

Oh, no :nope: Lucie and Lotus: I am so sorry to hear about each of you :cry:

I was hoping that my mc would mean that it wouldn't happen to anyone else. Maybe that's silly.

I can tell you that after the sadness, hope will return. Giant hugs to you both :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie and Lotus - So very sorry for you ladies. It has been very evident how much both of you want this and thus all the more devastating that this has turned out so unfair. :cry:

Lucie - I hope time will eventually heal your heart and renew your hope.:hugs:

Lotus - The waiting with this infertility thing is just unreal. I was talking to a friend today who got pg after three months, but was super sad the first two months of BFN. Then magnify that times a million with infertility! And add in the grief and pain of loss. Hoping there is a miracle that will allow you to move forward sooner than next summer. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

DH and I met with the Dr. and he said he doesn't see any reason why it didn't work except that I didn't take the antibiotics (since I was concerned about getting c. diff again) and maybe there was a bacteria that affected it or maybe a chromosomal problem which caused it to end naturally. He said everything looked perfect and they were very surprised at my beta results. He offered us a discount on a FET and said we might be able to do it as early as next month. He's running several tests and monitoring me to make sure the HCG goes down. I go back next week, so hopefully we'll get better news then. I'm still very upset, so I plan to make a therapist appointment tomorrow. I want to deal with this now so I can be in a good place for the next round. Thank you all so much for your support.


----------



## BabyD225

Lucie and Lotus- I am so terribly sorry.. As positive as I am for this process i know it's never perfect. But I am so hopeful that you both will have your bumps soon, and I'll be so excited when that happens for you both.

Lotus- Where on the east coast are you moving? I live in New York...born and raised, let me know if you're near me!:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Lotus - I am SOOOO sorry :hugs: It definitely is not fair and I hope you can move forward to your FET next month!


----------



## oneof14

Lotus, my heart goes out to you to have to deal with this. I hoping FET is the answer!


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD225 said:


> Lucie and Lotus- I am so terribly sorry.. As positive as I am for this process i know it's never perfect. But I am so hopeful that you both will have your bumps soon, and I'll be so excited when that happens for you both.
> 
> Lotus- Where on the east coast are you moving? I live in New York...born and raised, let me know if you're near me!:hugs:

I'm actually moving to VA, so it's not quite as exciting as NY. :) Thank you for your support. This is a difficult time, but it will pass.


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow one!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks M. I am nervous and excited at the same time. I am hoping he can give me some hope. How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyD225

Good luck Oneof14! I'm in NY as well.. have great experience with ER's... are you going to Cornell? They have some of the highest fertility rates.. I'm personally going to North Shore on LI... xo


----------



## michelle01

one - I will be thinking about you and anxiously waiting for an update ;) Third time has been good to me so far, so I have high hopes for you too!

I am doing OK; think I am coming down with the flu of some sort :( My ds got croup and an ear infection and I was fine until yesterday, started having a headache, chills, super super tired, more so then I have been and today I am sitting at work freezing and feeling like someone ran over me. So off to the doctor this afternoon; however I don't think there is much I can take.


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie & Lotus, I am so very sorry for both of your losses!!!!My heart goes out to you both!! Big hugs to you girls!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks BabyD! Yes, I am going to Cornell for a consult tomorrow. I've heard good things about North Shore as well.

M, thank so much, I am hoping for good news. I am so sorry you feel so awful. I hope you got a flu shot, I've heard the flu season is starting much earlier than normal and it really packs a punch. I hope your DS gets better too. I am sure with him being sick, mommy gets no rest!


----------



## BabyD225

oneof14 said:


> Thanks BabyD! Yes, I am going to Cornell for a consult tomorrow. I've heard good things about North Shore as well.
> 
> M, thank so much, I am hoping for good news. I am so sorry you feel so awful. I hope you got a flu shot, I've heard the flu season is starting much earlier than normal and it really packs a punch. I hope your DS gets better too. I am sure with him being sick, mommy gets no rest!

Please let me know how the consult goes! I'm familiar with the doctors there... excited to hear good news for you. :)


----------



## oneof14

Will do BabyD! Any advise on a particular dr you can offer? I am going to see Dr. Davis.


----------



## BabyD225

They're all wonderful...My Husband's urologist trained under Dr. Davis- He's supposedly as good as they come. I personally know Dr Schattman- wonderful wonderful wonderful... got a friend pregnant the first IVF try after 4 failed IVF's with previous RE's at NYU and Columbia. My husband works near Times Square, but we live and I work in Queens so for us Cornell was too much of a shlep for each appointment. We said we'd try it if we failed at this round. Hope you have a good experience! 
Where are you guys located if you dont mind me asking? Always up for a chat/dinner/drinks if we're not prego :)


----------



## oneof14

That's great to know. I've only read good things about Cornell and Dr Davis, I dont know anyone who was a patient. We live in Brooklyn and we both work in the City. So we thought it would be easier to drive in on the days I have to monitor. After 2 failed IVF's elsewhere we need a clinic that is less conservative. My previous Dr. (Dr. Grazi) is, IMO, a little too conservative.


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie and lotus - I'm so sorry for your loss! Xx


----------



## alicatt

Hi All.. Good luck with your appt tomorrow One! I hope they have a good plan for you!

Lotus, and Lucie - you have been in my thoughts all day. :hug: I just hope you guys can work through what you are feeling and find some way to move forward. I know that it is hard, but when you are ready you can try again! :hug: to both of you!

AFM - nothing going on really, I had EWCM this morning, which means I'm going to be ovulating in a few days. Once I get EWCM, I usually surge 2 and 3 days later and so my ovulation should occur either Fri/Sat. It is really annoying me that I know all of this, and yet I'm unable to do anything about it! :growlmad: That is the worst part about doing this as a single person. I can't try on off months on my own! :argh: You have no idea how frustrating that is! So I will be patient and try not to think about it, and get myself ready for my appt with my FS next Friday to discuss my further testing. That day cannot come soon enough! :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## Lucie73821

Beta today only went up to a little more than 2,000, in the doctor's words it has "plateaued". We have an apt tomorrow morning to figure out what's next. 

I'm devestated this is the outcome. I'm terrified about what comes next. I'm wondering what dh and I did to deserve this. I have no idea where we will go from here.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Beta today only went up to a little more than 2,000, in the doctor's words it has "plateaued". We have an apt tomorrow morning to figure out what's next.
> 
> I'm devestated this is the outcome. I'm terrified about what comes next. I'm wondering what dh and I did to deserve this. I have no idea where we will go from here.

Lucie, Don't blame yourself, I'm sure you didn't do anything to cause this. Unfortunately these things just happen sometimes. It may be too soon to look on the bright side, but when you are ready, don't forget that you have some :cold: waiting for you! Take the time you need to mourn and be sad, it is hard, but it is the healthiest way to move on. :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Beta today only went up to a little more than 2,000, in the doctor's words it has "plateaued". We have an apt tomorrow morning to figure out what's next.
> 
> I'm devestated this is the outcome. I'm terrified about what comes next. I'm wondering what dh and I did to deserve this. I have no idea where we will go from here.

Thinking about you, Lucie. There is nothing you did wrong or could have done differently. My Dr said that even if I tried to, I couldn't have caused this. He said it could be a chromosomal issue, so the body just ends the pregnancy naturally. It's ok to be sad right now and grieve over this loss, but remember that you DON'T deserve this. It's terrible and heart wrenching, and not your fault. I'm so so sorry. Take it a day at a time and it will get better. I have to believe that will be true for both of us. We will get our babies. :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lucie, you and your DH didn't do a thing wrong and you deserve nothing besides a bouncing baby in your future. I am very sorry it didn't work out this time. :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Hey Girls and Chase,

I just wanted to ask for some prayers please. I am having red spotting and some pain. Please pray for my baby :( :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Hey Girls and Chase,
> 
> I just wanted to ask for some prayers please. I am having red spotting and some pain. Please pray for my baby :( :hugs:

Oh dear, Hold, I will hold you in my thoughts, bear in mind that some women do spot during the early days, and it is perfectly normal. Just keep praying that it is nothing to worry about, and call your FS in the morning. :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, hold. I hope everything is ok and it's just normal spotting. :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Hold, hoping that it is just normal spotting that a lot if women experience!!

Lucie - take your time to be sad, angry, devastated. It's not good to rush your emotions. So sorry this has happened. Here's to 2013 being our year!!

Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Sending you prayers hold.


----------



## MoBaby

Prayers for you hold!! When I had bleeding my dr said its common with ivf pts... Every time I had an episode the baby was perfectly fine! Everything's going to be okay! You seeing fs today??


----------



## ChaseThisLite

holdontohope said:


> Hey Girls and Chase,
> I just wanted to ask for some prayers please. I am having red spotting and some pain. Please pray for my baby :( :hugs:

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## michelle01

Lucie - I am really sorry for what you are going through and hope that you know you did nothing wrong. I hope you get more answers and a plan to move forward.

hold - Oh hun, hang in there; spotting is common. Are you able to get in to see your FS?

ali - Hoping your appt comes quickly! Waiting throughout this whole process is just so hard; hang in there ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## BabyD225

Hold- thinking of you! Try and stay calm.. it can be normal. xo


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hoping that everything will be okay with you and your baby!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you so much for all the prayers :hugs: 

It's been a very long and exhausting day! I ended up seeing the OB, getting bloods and was sent to an imaging place for an u/s. 

The second sac is gone. They think that is what the bleed was because they couldnt find any other reason for it. And they called it Vanishing Twin Syndrome. My ovaries are still to large for my body and not sure what's gonna happen with that. I have been told to take it very easy. 

This is my baby :cloud9: Saw and listened to baby's heartbeat :)


----------



## MoBaby

Glad all is okay. nice pic.


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Thank you so much for all the prayers :hugs:
> 
> It's been a very long and exhausting day! I ended up seeing the OB, getting bloods and was sent to an imaging place for an u/s.
> 
> The second sac is gone. They think that is what the bleed was because they couldnt find any other reason for it. And they called it Vanishing Twin Syndrome. My ovaries are still to large for my body and not sure what's gonna happen with that. I have been told to take it very easy.
> 
> This is my baby :cloud9: Saw and listened to baby's heartbeat :) It was amazing! Came home with 4 different pictures!

WHEW! Glad the baby is looking good! :thumbup: Nice picture too!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hold glad all is ok. 

Had another scan. Still nothing could be found. We've decided to wait until Monday and repeat the beta. He still can't confirm that it's a miscarriage, and not ectopic. I'm praying my numbers go down, and I will miscarry and not need a d&c.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

That is some good news, Hold!


----------



## Mells54

Hold, love your picture! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

miss all of you girls. sorry I haven't been on this thread as much lately


----------



## want2conceive

anyone seen sweet lately? worried about her.


----------



## want2conceive

Lotus & Lucie- So sorry to both your losses. Know that we are all here for you girls. Big, big Hugs to both of you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

And Lucie, I know what you must be going through and you didn't do anything to deserve this. Don't beat yourself up hun. It's not your fault. I know it's hard to cope but you will get past this hurdle and will continue after your dream. Don't give up girl! It took me 8yrs to finally get pregnant and I had all but given up a couple times and I am really glad we decided to keep going after 8yrs of heartbreak. Miracles do happen! Just don't give up. My heart is with you and Lotus right now. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

hold - Glad everything turned out good and what a great pic!

Lucie - Hoping your numbers go down so you don't need a d&c.

one - How did your appt go yesterday?


----------



## oneof14

Hey M, thanks for asking. My appt went really well. The doctor didnt have anything negative to say based on my prior IVF's and test results. He recommended staying on the same meds, no surpression, but instead of lupron, add ganirelix. He also recommended their co-culture program, which is where they take a biopsy of your uterus prior to the IVF and freeze it, when its time for ER they defrost it and add some of your blood etc in the dish w/the embryo's to help them grow and when they transfer, hoping since they are already adjusted to that environment, it will help with implantation.

I loved Dr. Davis' energy and the office vibe. He also wants to do another HSG, he said believe it or not that can negativity affect the outcome of the cycle. I am secheduled for that next Wednesday and I have to call on Day 2 of my February cycle to schedule the biopsy and freeze.

I have no idea if this will work, but the change is already apparent. I never felt comfortable with my old RE. I felt umcomfortable asking questions, and really did feel like a number. Well see when I cycle here, if anything changes.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Sounds like a really great appointment, One. Hopefully this next time will be the charm.


----------



## oneof14

Chase, I pray! I dont think I can do this again.


----------



## michelle01

What a difference an RE can make! Glad you feel more comfortable with this doctor and the office; that is important. And it does sound like the appt went well and they have a handle on this upcoming cycle. Third time is a charm ;)


----------



## oneof14

Yes, it worked for you, now we have to just have it work for me too..


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie - Praying you don't need D&C and that you can start moving forward again soon! :hugs: I sense that you are a good and kind person and you deserve this as much as anyone else. Life is just so unfair sometimes. 

One - So glad you found an RE you felt more comfortable with. I think it made all the difference with my cycle that everyone at our clinic was so kind and compassionate. FX that third time is the charm!


----------



## oneof14

Whisper, thank you! I agree. My 1st RE I didnt know any better, I thought they were all like that. Not the case. I hope this changes my results for the better.


----------



## BabyD225

oneof14 said:


> Yes, it worked for you, now we have to just have it work for me too..

Oneof14- So happy you felt more comfortable with Dr Davis!!! They're truly amazing at Cornell... Excited for this to be the one that works for you! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

One - that is amazing! I have never heard of that. Very cool. I might ask my FS about it. I had asked him about the uterine biopsy and he was dead set against it. So IDK?


----------



## oneof14

Ali, I asked my previous RE about the biopsy and he didnt think it was necessary, but did it anyway. It did help me so maybe he was right. 

Co-culture is one of the reason's why I wanted to go to Cornell. I've read about it on their website. At this point I will try anything.

Are you going to do FET next?


----------



## alicatt

oneof14 said:


> Ali, I asked my previous RE about the biopsy and he didnt think it was necessary, but did it anyway. It did help me so maybe he was right.
> 
> Co-culture is one of the reason's why I wanted to go to Cornell. I've read about it on their website. At this point I will try anything.
> 
> Are you going to do FET next?

I'm doing FET sometime soon? Waiting for some blood work to come back. They did NK testing, auto-immune and clotting factor testing. The results should be back in a week. My appointment to discuss is next Friday. So hopefully we'll have some answers. Since we are doing FET I don't think co-culture is an option as the embryos have already grown and are at blast stage. 

I have heard that the endometrial biopsy can improve implantation, but he said those studies are hogwash, and that the opposite is true. However we didn't discuss co-culture which is entirely different (since the uterine lining is used to help the embryos grow). His point was scarring the uterus for no reason is not a good idea, but he would have done it if there was any indication of a uterine problem. AHHHHH.. My concern is that my uterine lining was mega thick, it was 19mm at time of ER. But he still won't biopsy it! Double AHHHHHH!

Anyway, I will get another consult with him on Jan 18th and we'll discuss the FET further at that time.

I'm very interested to hear how your co-culture works!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies and Gent :hi: I have a question for anyone that has had a failed IVF cycle in the past (and just skipped a month).

I'm currently about CD 13 and normally ovulate around CD 14-18, had the EWCM yesterday and this morning, however this afternoon it was tinged with pink! I've been having some uterine cramping and also my ovaries have been feeling a little twingy. I'm thinking all sorts of crazy things right now, like some spotting from the ovaries because they went through trauma last cycle? Or an ectopic that wasn't producing any HCG? Or a cyst on an ovary? Of course I didn't notice the spotting until my FS's office closed for the weeknd. Murphy's law! So I don't know what to think? I'm not in pain at the moment, so I don't' think its too serious. I was just curious if any of you had experienced similar twinges, cramping and spotting mid-cycle post IVF?


----------



## Em260

Lucie and Lotus, I am so sorry to read this news. My heart goes out to you both. 
Sending you both healing thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Still in limbo... Last Monday's beta was 1869. Wednesday was 2085. Today's 3190. I have an apt tomorrow at 8 am. I just want to be able to move on.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Whisper82

That totally sucks Lucie! I was just thinking about our LTTTC journey today and I was thinking that people go through drawn out trials for horrible crimes and don't have to do as much waiting as we do with infertility! Wait for this, wait for that, all the while feeling such sadness and grief. I can only imagine that what you are going through is all the more painful because your hopes have been dashed. So sorry. Praying you get to move on soon and renew your hope. :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I hope that you can get past this as soon as possible, Lucie.


----------



## FirstTry

I'm sorry, Lucie. I know exactly how you feel with wanting to move on. I hope that the wait is not too long :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, I am so sorry that you are still going through this limbo and not sure about what is going on. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I hope things can get figured out soon so you can get some answers and move forward finally!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Lucie - so sorry you are in limbo. Has your FS said anything further about what might be happening? What do they think is the issue? I really hope you get some answers soon.

AFM - got a call from my FS office today, all but 1 test is back and all normal. So I don't have any chromosomal abnormalities, or any clotting factors, or any auto-immune issues. The one test that is still outstanding is the NK cell test. Still waiting on that one. Hopefully it will be in before my FS appt on Friday. They said they would call me later in the week if it was delayed, and we'd just reschedule my appt with the FS for next week. No point in having an appt with him if we don't have all the results! I'm happy I don't have any issues, I was worried that maybe I had bad genes that were translocated or perhaps lupus but I don't have either :thumbup: So while this is good news, the bad news is that we still don't have an answer as to why I've had 3 failed IUIs and 2 failed IVFs! :nope:


----------



## oneof14

Ugh, Lucie, I hope, if they don't see anything at your next sono, you expel it naturally w/o a d & c. Praying for you.

Ali, that's good news! Still even the new FS are not testing me for immune issues. I've tested mine and DH chromosomes, all is fine there. I hope you're able to keep your appt. on Friday.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, I am sorry that all of the tests didn't help you figure out why your last IVF cycle wasn't a success. :hugs::hugs: Of course on the flip side of it you can rest easy knowing that nothing is wrong with you, which is of course a positive thing!! :thumbup: Although I know if you found something wrong than you could treat it or do something about it, so I know sometimes you just want answers. 

Some tips for your next IVF cycle is assisted hatching. My clinic did this as a standard part of their services. I also was on a low dose baby aspirin before my embryo transfer which helps with implantation, along with a progesterone cream vaginal insert and an estrogen vaginal pill insert. Another thing that my fertility office had me do was take a piroxicam oral pill one to two hours before my embryo transfer, which also helps with implantation. I researched the pill and I know it was recommended because I have endometriosis, but you may want to look into those options if you haven't already. I hope I was able to help out some. :hugs::hugs:

I found this article about the piroxicam being taken before the ET and it helping improve the success rates. You can do a google search and find other info about it as well. :thumbup: Feel free to share this info with any of the girls on the other IVF thread since I think it can help increase their chances of success!! 

https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/491784


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> @Ali, I am sorry that all of the tests didn't help you figure out why your last IVF cycle wasn't a success. :hugs::hugs: Of course on the flip side of it you can rest easy knowing that nothing is wrong with you, which is of course a positive thing!! :thumbup: Although I know if you found something wrong than you could treat it or do something about it, so I know sometimes you just want answers.
> 
> Some tips for your next IVF cycle is assisted hatching. My clinic did this as a standard part of their services. I also was on a low dose baby aspirin before my embryo transfer which helps with implantation, along with a progesterone cream vaginal insert and an estrogen vaginal pill insert. Another thing that my fertility office had me do was take a piroxicam oral pill one to two hours before my embryo transfer, which also helps with implantation. I researched the pill and I know it was recommended because I have endometriosis, but you may want to look into those options if you haven't already. I hope I was able to help out some. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I found this article about the piroxicam being taken before the ET and it helping improve the success rates. You can do a google search and find other info about it as well. :thumbup: Feel free to share this info with any of the girls on the other IVF thread since I think it can help increase their chances of success!!
> 
> https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/491784

Thanks!

I was on low dose aspirin and was told my embryos were too good at day 3 so we went to day 5, which meant no AH. I'm still not sure whether they can do AH with frozen blasts? I'm not doing another IVF, I have 4 frosties left. Unfotrunately that will be the end of my journey, I just don't think I can face another IVF. I have not heard of piroxicam before, maybe I will talk to
my FS about it. I was on estrogen and progesterone after ET. 

The last test is the NK cell test, then we discuss the FET protocol and plan for it. Maybe I just need a more natural endometrium? One that isn't created by stim meds? That is often and issue?


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Ali, I am sorry that all of the tests didn't help you figure out why your last IVF cycle wasn't a success. :hugs::hugs: Of course on the flip side of it you can rest easy knowing that nothing is wrong with you, which is of course a positive thing!! :thumbup: Although I know if you found something wrong than you could treat it or do something about it, so I know sometimes you just want answers.
> 
> Some tips for your next IVF cycle is assisted hatching. My clinic did this as a standard part of their services. I also was on a low dose baby aspirin before my embryo transfer which helps with implantation, along with a progesterone cream vaginal insert and an estrogen vaginal pill insert. Another thing that my fertility office had me do was take a piroxicam oral pill one to two hours before my embryo transfer, which also helps with implantation. I researched the pill and I know it was recommended because I have endometriosis, but you may want to look into those options if you haven't already. I hope I was able to help out some. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I found this article about the piroxicam being taken before the ET and it helping improve the success rates. You can do a google search and find other info about it as well. :thumbup: Feel free to share this info with any of the girls on the other IVF thread since I think it can help increase their chances of success!!
> 
> https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/491784
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I was on low dose aspirin and was told my embryos were too good at day 3 so we went to day 5, which meant no AH. I'm still not sure whether they can do AH with frozen blasts? I'm not doing another IVF, I have 4 frosties left. Unfotrunately that will be the end of my journey, I just don't think I can face another IVF. I have not heard of piroxicam before, maybe I will talk to
> my FS about it. I was on estrogen and progesterone after ET.
> 
> The last test is the NK cell test, then we discuss the FET protocol and plan for it. Maybe I just need a more natural endometrium? One that isn't created by stim meds? That is often and issue?Click to expand...

Okay so the only differences was the assisted hatching and the piroxicam, everything else was the same. My embryos were day 5 as well and I am pretty sure they did assisted hatching for my cycle. I suppose you can ask your DR if they can do it with your frosties or not? That is great that you have frosties so you don't have to go through a full blown IVF cycle again though.:thumbup: Unfortunatly I don't know much about alternatives to the endometrium and if that would help or not, but it won't hurt to ask your DR and see what they say. I really hope that your next FET cycle is a success hun. I have everything crossed for you and I am sending a huge heap of baby dust your way!!! Good luck!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

wannabeprego said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Ali, I am sorry that all of the tests didn't help you figure out why your last IVF cycle wasn't a success. :hugs::hugs: Of course on the flip side of it you can rest easy knowing that nothing is wrong with you, which is of course a positive thing!! :thumbup: Although I know if you found something wrong than you could treat it or do something about it, so I know sometimes you just want answers.
> 
> Some tips for your next IVF cycle is assisted hatching. My clinic did this as a standard part of their services. I also was on a low dose baby aspirin before my embryo transfer which helps with implantation, along with a progesterone cream vaginal insert and an estrogen vaginal pill insert. Another thing that my fertility office had me do was take a piroxicam oral pill one to two hours before my embryo transfer, which also helps with implantation. I researched the pill and I know it was recommended because I have endometriosis, but you may want to look into those options if you haven't already. I hope I was able to help out some. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I found this article about the piroxicam being taken before the ET and it helping improve the success rates. You can do a google search and find other info about it as well. :thumbup: Feel free to share this info with any of the girls on the other IVF thread since I think it can help increase their chances of success!!
> 
> https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/491784
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I was on low dose aspirin and was told my embryos were too good at day 3 so we went to day 5, which meant no AH. I'm still not sure whether they can do AH with frozen blasts? I'm not doing another IVF, I have 4 frosties left. Unfotrunately that will be the end of my journey, I just don't think I can face another IVF. I have not heard of piroxicam before, maybe I will talk to
> my FS about it. I was on estrogen and progesterone after ET.
> 
> The last test is the NK cell test, then we discuss the FET protocol and plan for it. Maybe I just need a more natural endometrium? One that isn't created by stim meds? That is often and issue?Click to expand...
> 
> Okay so the only differences was the assisted hatching and the piroxicam, everything else was the same. My embryos were day 5 as well and I am pretty sure they did assisted hatching for my cycle. I suppose you can ask your DR if they can do it with your frosties or not? That is great that you have frosties so you don't have to go through a full blown IVF cycle again though.:thumbup: Unfortunatly I don't know much about alternatives to the endometrium and if that would help or not, but it won't hurt to ask your DR and see what they say. I really hope that your next FET cycle is a success hun. I have everything crossed for you and I am sending a huge heap of baby dust your way!!! Good luck!!!! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'm still unsure whether AH is possible at this point. I do know that for fresh IVF that they only do AH at day 3. Or so my FS keeps telling me, he says that it is too difficult to do at day 5 and that by that point they are already showing signs of the shell thinning and it beginning hatching. So by that point it isn't necessary to do AH. I have also heard that AH on day 5 increases the chance of twinning when it is done. Believe me it will be one of my questions for my FS on Friday! :)

I really hope that this time I will be lucky and the FET is successful, thanks for your well wishes!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ali, my fresh cycle was not successful and the dr said sometimes your body is just tired of all the meds. I did FET and my embryos were frozen at 5 and 6 days. We did AH for our FET. The Dr said it was recommended due to my age and the fact that my embryos were frozen. I don't know if this did the trick but FET was successful for us. Good luck I really hope FET is successful for you as we'll.


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Ali, my fresh cycle was not successful and the dr said sometimes your body is just tired of all the meds. I did FET and my embryos were frozen at 5 and 6 days. We did AH for our FET. The Dr said it was recommended due to my age and the fact that my embryos were frozen. I don't know if this did the trick but FET was successful for us. Good luck I really hope FET is successful for you as we'll.

YAY! Thanks for that :) 

My FS mentioned that some women do not have positives when doing fresh cycles due to the high levels of estrogen making the uterus inhospitable. I really want to do AH but wasn't sure if it was possible on a day 5 frozen embryo. It sounds like it is (since you had it done) and you were successful! :thumbup: Did you do a medicated FET or was it unmedicated? I am going to go armed to my appointment on Friday with as many questions as I can! 

I think I'm just running out of steam on this whole TTC thing. I haven't given up hope, but this last IVF cycle has really kicked my ass physically. So I know I can't go through another one. That is why I have to make sure that before we do my FET we have all the answers (well as many as we can). I know there is still a chance that with everything being perfect that it still won't work. I just know me and my body and the 4 little frosties :cold: is all we have left. So hopefully that is all I will need :) 

Congrats to you :bunny: :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

alicatt said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Ali, my fresh cycle was not successful and the dr said sometimes your body is just tired of all the meds. I did FET and my embryos were frozen at 5 and 6 days. We did AH for our FET. The Dr said it was recommended due to my age and the fact that my embryos were frozen. I don't know if this did the trick but FET was successful for us. Good luck I really hope FET is successful for you as we'll.
> 
> YAY! Thanks for that :)
> 
> My FS mentioned that some women do not have positives when doing fresh cycles due to the high levels of estrogen making the uterus inhospitable. I really want to do AH but wasn't sure if it was possible on a day 5 frozen embryo. It sounds like it is (since you had it done) and you were successful! :thumbup: Did you do a medicated FET or was it unmedicated? I am going to go armed to my appointment on Friday with as many questions as I can!
> 
> I think I'm just running out of steam on this whole TTC thing. I haven't given up hope, but this last IVF cycle has really kicked my ass physically. So I know I can't go through another one. That is why I have to make sure that before we do my FET we have all the answers (well as many as we can). I know there is still a chance that with everything being perfect that it still won't work. I just know me and my body and the 4 little frosties :cold: is all we have left. So hopefully that is all I will need :)
> 
> Congrats to you :bunny: :thumbup:Click to expand...

I did an unmedicated cycle. After it failed I wanted to move forward right away. The dr said my body needed to be back to normal and thankfully it was so they let me do FET the following month. This process is so stressful and asked the dr why didn't it work the first time? He said many woman respond better to FET cycles. In fact there are new studies that FET is more successful than a fresh cycle. I was given a 40% success rate with fresh versus a 80% with FET.

I really hope FET works for you. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lucie73821

So apparently I'm some big medical mystery. Third scan still shows nothing. But there is something growing somewhere. Plan is to treat as if ectopic. They drew blood and depending on when the results come back, I will be given methotrexate either this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## BabyD225

Lucie73821 said:


> So apparently I'm some big medical mystery. Third scan still shows nothing. But there is something growing somewhere. Plan is to treat as if ectopic. They drew blood and depending on when the results come back, I will be given methotrexate either this afternoon or tomorrow.

Ugh Lucie I'm so sorry.. it must be frustrating not knowing what is going on! 

Anyone know how quickly after a failed IVF cycle you can do a FET?
How does someone do an IVF cycle unmedicated?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I'm sorry, Lucie, that's so crappy that you have to go through this.


----------



## Whisper82

Ali - When Happy said they did AH with their frosties, it triggered a memory for me of a discussion we had with our RE. We almost had to freeze all our embies b/c of my borderline OHSS. He said that if we were able to transfer them fresh, they would not do AH, but if they were frozen, the clinic ALWAYS does AH prior to ET. Something about how freezing hardens the "shell" and AH can help with that. Hope that helps. 

Lucie - So sorry girl. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help. :( :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm so sorry Lucie :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am so sorry Lucie!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Got my 2 shots of methotrexate this afternoon. The one dose was two big for the syringe, so I got to have two intramuscular shots, one on each side, woo hoo! Now my poor bottom is so sore! They also did another beta today and it's gone up 700 since yesterday. They will do another beta Saturday, and the dr said not to be concerned if the number goes up. Then another beta (and a few more levels...not sure of them) on Tuesday. If the number has not decreased by Tuesday, then I will for sure need surgery. I'm praying it doesn't come to that. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie: Soooo sorry girl :( Do you have to wait 3 months now for FET after the mtx shot? Hope your bum is not sore for long!


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> Lucie: Soooo sorry girl :( Do you have to wait 3 months now for FET after the mtx shot? Hope your bum is not sore for long!

I've heard you have to wait that long after the mtx, but I forgot to ask the dr! I guess I will ask the next time I see him.


----------



## alicatt

So sorry Lucie, not the best news. :hug: I hope you don't have to have surgery!

Whisper - thanks for the info, it makes sense that they do AH on frozen embryos, to help them along. So I guess I'll be having AH! YAY!

AFM - well I got some not too great news today. Looks like I have elevated NK cells. Unbeknownst to me I've probably been killing my embryos before they can even implant. On the plus side, it also means I am probably not going to get sick very often or have cancer! Bad news is that we will need to do something to trick my NK cells into thinking the baby is a good guy and not to be killed! From what little I have read thus far we have the following options:

1) Steroids - prednisone
2) IVIG (immunoglobulin) - very expensive stuff
3) Intralipids - not as expensive and maybe as good as IVIG?
4) Immune type drugs - neupogen, remicade, humira
5) some combination of 1-4 above

I will know more on Friday when I speak to my FS. I think we still have a chance, but man, what a pain!


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali, I'm glad you at least got some answers as to why nothing's worked so far. I'm hoping your FS has a good plan in place for your next cycle!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali, I'm glad you at least got some answers as to why nothing's worked so far. I'm hoping your FS has a good plan in place for your next cycle!

It certainly does explain why I haven't gotten a BFP yet. I just hope we can suppress them long enough for my embryo to implant and grow. Good thing is that my FS is a specialist in this area and has had great success. Now all I have to do is occupy myself until Friday!


----------



## Mells54

Lucie73821 said:


> Got my 2 shots of methotrexate this afternoon. The one dose was two big for the syringe, so I got to have two intramuscular shots, one on each side, woo hoo! Now my poor bottom is so sore! They also did another beta today and it's gone up 700 since yesterday. They will do another beta Saturday, and the dr said not to be concerned if the number goes up. Then another beta (and a few more levels...not sure of them) on Tuesday. If the number has not decreased by Tuesday, then I will for sure need surgery. I'm praying it doesn't come to that.
> 
> Hope you all are well!

Oh Lucie, I'm so sorry :hugs:

I have been down this road, and not only is your heart broken, but you will feel physically ill from the methotrexate. I threw up for days, and since my numbers didn't come down fast enough I had to have two additional shots. 

Yes, you will not be able to try until your numbers go down to zero, and a month or so go by after that to ensure the meds are out of your system. You do NOT know how sorry I am. Having an ectopic truly was a horrible experience. Sorry to be such a downer...obviously like me, you will get through it. You will be I even stronger when it's over. 

You're in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there, you will get through it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ali and Lucie, sorry for the bad news. Lets hope you both get answers and can devise plans for moving ahead very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lucie- I am very sorry for your loss. I also had to do the methotrexate but it didn't make me sick and besides the injections I felt nothing from it. However (not to be a downer) although my initial betas went down even more than they wanted them to mine still ruptured about a week later. I hope at least this goes well for you just trust your body and your instincts.


----------



## Em260

Lucie - I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: I hope you can avoid surgery.


----------



## michelle01

Aw Lucie, I really hope you don't need to have surgery. I hope the shots did the trick.

ali - How many blood tests did you have to determine your NK was elavated? I had this happen to me; when my first cycle failed they ran all the blood tests they could. My NK cells came back highly elavated and the dr decided to run another test to make sure and the second one came back normal. Was a little concerning to me, but he said they always run it twice if the first comes back high. Not that you want high NK cells, but at least it would explain what is going on.


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Aw Lucie, I really hope you don't need to have surgery. I hope the shots did the trick.
> 
> ali - How many blood tests did you have to determine your NK was elavated? I had this happen to me; when my first cycle failed they ran all the blood tests they could. My NK cells came back highly elavated and the dr decided to run another test to make sure and the second one came back normal. Was a little concerning to me, but he said they always run it twice if the first comes back high. Not that you want high NK cells, but at least it would explain what is going on.

Michelle,

I'm not sure what my FS is going to do? I know that the tests were elevated. I'm seeing him on Friday morning to discuss further. I know that the test is about $500 each time they do it, so I'm not sure I want to repeat it? I read somewhere that they can do a biopsy to determine whether there are elevated NK cells in the uterus? Did your FS put you on any additional medications for your most recent pregnancy? Like steroids or blood thinners or did you do any infusions?


----------



## michelle01

ali - Wow, that is quiet expensive for the test. When my second blood test came back in the normal range, he said we didn't need to do anything for it, meaning no more testing, no infusions, etc... However I am on blood thinners (lovenox injections) still, up till 12 weeks and metanx due to the fact I have MTHFR, which is a blood clotting problem. Interesting about the biopsy; my FS never mentioned anything about that, but that just may be due to my second test coming back normal.


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> ali - Wow, that is quiet expensive for the test. When my second blood test came back in the normal range, he said we didn't need to do anything for it, meaning no more testing, no infusions, etc... However I am on blood thinners (lovenox injections) still, up till 12 weeks and metanx due to the fact I have MTHFR, which is a blood clotting problem. Interesting about the biopsy; my FS never mentioned anything about that, but that just may be due to my second test coming back normal.

The NK Cell test was done at an independent lab, we'll see if my insurance covers any of it, they didn't hold out much hope though. I guess we'll see? 

I think that for NK Cell issues they use a combination of steroids like prednisone, and blood thinners, and possibly intralipids or IVIG (both are infusions). I hear that IVIG is mega expensive though (like thousands per infusion). So we'll see what ends up happening. Just a few more days now!


----------



## michelle01

I hope it works out ali! I know the infusion is expensive and not covered by insurance; when I found out I may need that I checked into it and even the consultation was a few hundred dollars. Maybe you can get away with just doing steriods and blood thinners?


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> I hope it works out ali! I know the infusion is expensive and not covered by insurance; when I found out I may need that I checked into it and even the consultation was a few hundred dollars. Maybe you can get away with just doing steriods and blood thinners?

One can hope! I know my FS mentioned intralipids and they are much cheaper and seem to be almost as effective? I just have to be patient and wait to see Dr Denker on Friday. Easier said than done! :wacko:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali - sorry to hear that you have elevated NK cells but its good that there are options to combat the situation (although more money!)
Be good to chat to your doctor about it on Friday. I am sure he has a plan in mind for you!


----------



## alicatt

Hi All :hi:,

As promised I am going to post the results from my NK cell testing and the discussion with my FS.

1) Why are my NK cells elevated?

They are elevated because they are. There is no answer, at this point in my life they are elevated, but that doesn't mean that they will be for life. He used the democratic party and the republican party and their defense budgets as an analogy. Right now my immune system is high like it would be under a republican administration, but in a few more years it could be low as in a democratic party administration. Having an elevated NK cell count is normally a good thing as it fights the common cold, and flu and cancer. However for some women it also means it will kill your embryo.

2) What is your recommended plan?

We went back and forth on this. The test they did to determine if my NK cells were elevated included suppressing them with IVIg and Intralipids (the 2 options for suppressing NK cells) to see if my body would respond appropriately. My body did, and with the IVIg they dropped from 12 down to 8, and with Intralipids they went from 12 down to 9. Both would be satisfactory as we want the number to be under 10. The recommendation is to do an infusion before transfer, and if you end up pregnant do 3 more infusions (1 per month). The IVIg infusion costs $3000 per infusion and the Intralipids cost $1000 per infusion, not covered by insurance (of course). So my FS's recommendation (and actually my initial thought as well) was to do the first infusion with IVIg, and if I get pregnant to follow up with the Intralipids for the last 3 infusions. 

3) Should we do further testing to ensure I don't have any uterine/entometrial issues?

He brought up a test that is brand new to the US, in fact he said I could very well be the first person to do it in the US. This is something that has been widely done in Europe and they have had great success with it. They are branching out to the US, and are setting up a lab in Miami, FL. My FS is going to be one of the Dr's that are working with them and continuing the testing in the US. I asked about what the procedures are and he said that we would do a trial cycle. So we'd just monitor everything and create the exact same environment for the transfer, but not actually do the transfer. During the cycle there would be 2 endometrial biopsies, timed around the implantation window. This would do 2 things. First it would determine the length of my implantation window (normal is 4-5 days), and second it would determine if there were any abnormalities that we would have to deal with. I asked him about cost as this sounded expensive. He said he would run all of the testing through my insurance, and they would cover it, except for the testing of the biopsies. He said that he would work with me and the company that is doing this testing to come up with a discounted rate since this is a new type of test in the US market. So I would have to pay a few co-pays, and the medications necessary for a FET, along with the discounted rate for the testing of the biopsies.


So the full plan is this:

1) Call when I get my next period. 
2) Go in and have base ultrasound on day 3-4 of my cycle
3) Be monitored via ultrasound and blood work to detail my cycle, and when the time comes do the biopsies (this is an in office procedure) not a big deal.
4) Get the results from the biopsy, and use the results to ensure we don't have endometrial issues and to pinpoint the best day of my cycle for implantation
5) Wait for my next period to arrive
6) Base ultrasound on day 3-4 of my cycle
7) Monitored via ultrasound and blood work until transfer day
8) Transfer
9) Wait to see if it takes

As things stand now, I should have my FET somewhere in late March, and then my due date would be mid-December.


Hope all of you ladies are doing well!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Glad you've got a plan in place! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ali, that is really great that you and your DR have a plan of action to overcome the problem with your NK cells. Fingers crossed that the treatments will help make your FET cycle a success and that you will get your BFP!! Good luck hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Whisper82

Wow Ali - that sounds like a lot to take in. How cool that you have a solid plan now and that you have an idea of what is going on! FX that this is what you need to get your BFP!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali, I'm glad you and your dr have a plan! 

No update on me yet. I believe I've started to feel some side effects from the methotrexate, nothing major, just some abdominal pain and a very sore throat. Had another beta yesterday but dr said that number might go up. I wont get that number until tomorrow. Another scheduled for Tuesday. If that number isn't 15% lower than Saturday's number, I will have to have surgery. :(

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Whisper82

FX you won't have to have surgery Lucie. :( Still so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, I am so sorry that you are going through this hun and that the process has been so long and drawn out on top of your loss. Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that you can avoid surgery!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Lucie,

I hope things work out for you! So you can start again ASAP. Hopefully it doesn't come to surgery! :hug:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Aw, Lucie, so sorry. Hope it ends soon so you can move forward. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Lucie - I'm sending lots of prayers your way. Fx that you can avoid surgery.:hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Lucie73821 said:


> No update on me yet. I believe I've started to feel some side effects from the methotrexate, nothing major, just some abdominal pain and a very sore throat. Had another beta yesterday but dr said that number might go up. I wont get that number until tomorrow. Another scheduled for Tuesday. If that number isn't 15% lower than Saturday's number, I will have to have surgery. :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

I am so sorry Lucie :hugs: I pray that you don't need surgery :hug:


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- I am glad your FS has a plan!! I think you should take dexamathasone along with the infusions. It is a pill form steroid and it gave me 0 side effects. I started it when I started Lupron and continued it until 5dp2dt. Women with endometriosis bodies will naturally have a harder time accepting an embryo. But dexamathasone has now been proven to help in all women with implantation problems and where odds that their body will reject the embryos for some other reason.

I am so excited for you!!! :)


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Ali- I am glad your FS has a plan!! I think you should take dexamathasone along with the infusions. It is a pill form steroid and it gave me 0 side effects. I started it when I started Lupron and continued it until 5dp2dt. Women with endometriosis bodies will naturally have a harder time accepting an embryo. But dexamathasone has now been proven to help in all women with implantation problems and where odds that their body will reject the embryos for some other reason.
> 
> I am so excited for you!!! :)

I was thinking about that as well, they often use a steroid in addition to the infusions to help improve your chances. I'm going to ask him about that when we chat next. The endometrial biopsy should tell us more as well, as to whether I need any further drugs.

How are you doing?


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie: hoping for the best for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

That sounds like a great plan Ali!

Lucie - I am so sorry; keeping my FX'ed you don't need surgery.


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update on me. Saturday's beta went up to 5400, Today's was 6100. Dr. was finally able to see something on the us. It's on the right, but he can't be sure if it's in the tube or my abdomen. I'm going in for a lap tomorrow to remove it. :(.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie :( GL with the surgery... I HOPE they do not find anything in your tube. If he doesnt find anything in your tube will he do d/c?


----------



## Lucie73821

Mo, he won't be doing a d&c because there is nothing in my uterus. He thinks it's in my tube, but can't rule out it being in my abdomen. At this point, I'd rather it be in my tube, as he said he'd have to do larger incisions if it's in my abdomen.


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie - So sorry you are going through this hun! Praying everything goes well tomorrow and you can move forward! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Oh okay I misread the post...I thought you said either in uterus or in tube...Now that i reread and it said abdomen and he may need to do a larger incision I see why you would want tube... I had lap and one of my incisions in 3 time bigger than normal b/c the size of my fibroid... I couldnt imagine the incision being that large being the pregnancy would not have been to far along and the sac would still be small. Will you lose the tube if in the tube? M


----------



## Lucie73821

Dr. said he won't know if it's in the tube if I will lose the tube or not. It depends if the tube has been damaged or not.


----------



## Em260

Lucie - :hugs: Lots of prayers coming your way. I hope the Dr. can save your tube. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Keep us updated on how everything goes.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie - :hug: I hope that your surgery is as painless and as least invasive as possible! Did your Dr say how this happened? I mean how did it get from the uterus where they put it to either your tube or your abdomen?

Please let us know how it all turns out!

:hug:


----------



## MoBaby

I would be curious to know as well. I could only speculate that if the tube ruptured or something BUT I saw this special on discovery health not to far back about a lady carrying triplets and about 24 weeks or so along they discovered one of the triplets was outside the uterus attached to her intestines!! It was super freaky... Something like she had one ectopic and it did rupture through the tube but it didnt harm the developing baby and it attached where it felt like finding home.


----------



## LotusBlossom

:hug: Lucie!! Sent you a PM. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, I am so sorry that you have to do surgery. I hope that there is no permanent damage to your tubes and that you have a quick, speedy and pain free recovery. Big hugs to you hun!! :hug: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Sorry about the surgery Lucie. :hugs: Thanks for keeping us updated...we are all rooting for you!


----------



## holdontohope

Luice I hope your surgery goes well. Praying for you :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update. Able to save the tube. Something else in tube that may have been second embryo. Will know more after tests. Also found stage 2 endo and removed some of it......also apparently I have a small heart murmer now!

More later when not so loopy from pain pills. Thanks for all your well wishes.


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie~ I'm sorry to hear of what you've been through :hugs: yet so happy that you are making out ok after your procedure today, so happy that they saved your tube :hugs: ill keep you in my prayers!!!

Arm ~ it's been a while since I've been on... Taking a break from all of it you know? I got a kindle as a graduation gift and I've been lost in reading :) lol .... Anyway, I did my follow up on January 11th... We found out that when they lowered my lupron dose my LH went sky rocket high and therefore cause me to ovulate before egg retrieval as well as affecting the follicles to the point where they would never had attached, who knew LH was an egg killer? So we decided to do the long lupron protocol and we are not lowering the dose ever. I went today for my day one of the ivf cycle. I started my birth control today and my next appointment to decided she. To start lupron is February 8th. So nervous yet so excited. Expected ER is between march 14th and march 20th.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome back, August! I'm glad you are getting started again. :) That's good to know about the Lupron. I started it today at 15 units, and my schedule doesn't say that I ever reduce it, so I hope not! I'm doing a FET, though, so maybe it's different. Good luck to you!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Glad to hear everyone's news and that you are all moving forward. Hoping this time will give you the baby you want and deserve.


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie: Yay for the saved tube!!! I hope everything else turns out okay :hugs:

Chase: How's your little bean doing?


----------



## Em260

Great news Lucie!! :yipee: That's great they were able to remove the endo too. Hope you are resting comfortably!


----------



## Em260

augustluvers said:


> Lucie~ I'm sorry to hear of what you've been through :hugs: yet so happy that you are making out ok after your procedure today, so happy that they saved your tube :hugs: ill keep you in my prayers!!!
> 
> Arm ~ it's been a while since I've been on... Taking a break from all of it you know? I got a kindle as a graduation gift and I've been lost in reading :) lol .... Anyway, I did my follow up on January 11th... We found out that when they lowered my lupron dose my LH went sky rocket high and therefore cause me to ovulate before egg retrieval as well as affecting the follicles to the point where they would never had attached, who knew LH was an egg killer? So we decided to do the long lupron protocol and we are not lowering the dose ever. I went today for my day one of the ivf cycle. I started my birth control today and my next appointment to decided she. To start lupron is February 8th. So nervous yet so excited. Expected ER is between march 14th and march 20th.


August - welcome back! Sounds like you have a great plan for moving forward. Most of us that are cycling again are on another thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...et-ivf-jan-feb-mar-2013-everyone-welcome.html
Come join us!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

FirstTry said:


> Chase: How's your little bean doing?

All going good, thanks. Still waiting for the first visit with the 'normal' OB/GYN because my agency is arranging something with insurance. Reba, my surrogate, is progressing at a good rate - all normal symptoms and nothing that would cause me any worry. Not that I'm not impatient to see an up to date scan of my little guy, though!


----------



## michelle01

Lucie - Glad they were able to save your tube and remove the endo! Rest up ;)

Hi August! Glad to see you are starting again! Good luck with this cycle and hope you get your BFP :)

Hi everyone else! Hope you are all doing good.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, I am so glad to hear that you kept your tube and that they removed the endo. I have stge 2 endo as well and it was removed during my lap as well. The good news is that the endo being gone will give your fertility a boost and you will have a great chance of your next IVF cycle being a success. I hope you have a quick and speedy recovery :hugs::hugs: and good luck to you for your next cycle. :dust::dust:

@August, Welcome back hun!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you for your next IVF cycle!!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope everyone is well. Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Hope everyone is well. Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!

WOW! How on earth did you managed that? Has your FS said how they got there? I know there is some risk for an ectopic pregnancy, but I thought it was pretty low? Especially since they placed them in your uterus. I hope he gives you some answers! :hug:


----------



## michelle01

Double WOW! Seriously, that is scary and really, how did you manage that? I thought there was a low chance for that as well with IVF, but I have heard it can happen. How are you feeling? I would be anxious for a follow-up too and hopefully he can give you some insight into what happened!


----------



## Mells54

Michelle, congrats on reaching you second trimester! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, Wow, I am so sorry about the ectopic pregnancy, the odds do seem very low that both embryos would implant into your tubes. I haven't ever heard of two embryos in the tubes together like that, I have onlyheard of one in there. I am just glad that they caught it early before you had any long term damage though hun. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

I know that having damaged fallopian tubes, endometriosis, or if you have had laparascopy/hysteroscopy surgey it increases the risk for ectopic pregnancy. So those are factors to keep in mind as well. I had concerns about ectopic as well because I have endo, a damaged right tube and I have had the surgeries as well.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lucie, I was just wondering if your DR had you lay still for 15 minutes after the ET was done? My DR had me lay still on the table after he did the ET for 15 minutes. I didn't do bed rest after though. I just relaxed and took it easy that day.


----------



## Lucie73821

No clue how they ended up there. Dr. explained that the catheter they use to transfer the embryos isn't long enough to reach the tubes, and that the opening to your tubes is only about as big as a period at the end of the sentence, and the catheter is at least 7-10 times larger. He also to,d me that the ectopic rate in ivf is 1-2%. 

I've had an hsg which came back clear, and the dr did the test where a camera is placed in the uterus and that came back normal as well. As for the endo, well I had no symptoms of that, so I'm not sure if that is a factor or not.


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie: sorry to hear about the 2nd ectopic :(

All: I read that ectopics are slightly more common with IVF, like 2% vs 1%. Go figure?


----------



## Em260

Lucie, I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm so glad you got some answers though. Hopefully your Dr. will have a good plan in place at your followup.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Wow, Lucie, sorry you had to be the one to get the bad break like that - I hope it balances out next time and you get all good luck instead.


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie - That is unbelievable. And not in a good way. Hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## FirstTry

Chase: congrats on entering the second trimester :happydance:


----------

